# To that one guest



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2011)

*Guests first*

To that one guest:
You know them all & drive us crazy!


----------



## EvanM07 (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a guest today walk up to me yesterday and ask if I was an officer from the local police department where my store is located... I was like "Uhhh, No I'm just security sir."

I mean usually little kids walk by and say "Mommy mommy! Look a policeman!" But really... a full grown adult? lol whatever!!!


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jun 9, 2011)

Well you kind of are an officer. For the store at least.


----------



## EvanM07 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah but they thought I was a sworn police officer lol... I don''t even carry a weapon!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2011)

Not by county or city.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2011)

The guest standing right under the restroom sign asking where it is, "You should make the sign BIGGER!" (?!)
So many goofy guests, so little time....


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 10, 2011)

Redeye, that's like the saying you can't see the forrest for the trees. When stocking when I can't find the location it is often on a higher or lower shelf where I'm looking.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 11, 2011)

who opened their car door and stared at me because I was in their way with carts.

No I am not going to move since I've been in your way for less than a minute. YOU will just have to wait


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jun 12, 2011)

"If it wasn;t for us cart guys you wont be able to shop!"


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jun 12, 2011)

I went in to check out the latest remodeling and I was in mens and this guy said "Is this the only fitting room they have in this freaken place"  I felt like saying. Do you see what is going on in here? Do you see the new walls where the old fitting room was and the tarp? Yes it sucks that there is only one mens and one womans fitting room but thats all they can do for now. They could have had more but blame the designer of Target stores in the 1980s for making sales floor space so small.


----------



## deezy523 (Jun 12, 2011)

A question that I get quite often that for whatever reason gets me so heated is "Do you work here?" 

No, I love wearing a red shirt and khaki pants (when the AC never works) with a nametag that says Target on it for the hell of it. I started just looking down at my nametag and then just reply "yes" to make them feel stupid.


----------



## GangulonCyst (Jun 14, 2011)

deezy523 said:


> A question that I get quite often that for whatever reason gets me so heated is "Do you work here?"
> 
> No, I love wearing a red shirt and khaki pants (when the AC never works) with a nametag that says Target on it for the hell of it. I started just looking down at my nametag and then just reply "yes" to make them feel stupid.



I like to answer that question with "Sometimes" or "Not Usually". It makes them think for a second.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2011)

It reminds me of a greeting card I saw:
A guy asks a lady "How many people work here?"
She answered "About half of them."


----------



## lovecats (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a guest come thru my line this morning.  Made the comment that he usually didn't shop at Tgt because he didn't like their position on deversity.  I'm not really sure what he was talking about.  Then he asked me if I liked working at Tgt.  It was kind of a strange conversation.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 16, 2011)

lovecats said:


> I had a guest come thru my line this morning.  Made the comment that he usually didn't shop at Tgt because he didn't like their position on deversity.  I'm not really sure what he was talking about.  Then he asked me if I liked working at Tgt.  It was kind of a strange conversation.



He was talking about Minnesota Forward... a Big Business group that Target donated money to who then funneled money into Governor Tim Pawlenty's (R, MN) campaign. Pawlenty has ties to anti-gay organizations.

Seems like a rather dotted line to anti-gay politics! If you ask me Target was probably looking at the proposed tax breaks on large corporations that Pawlenty was promissing... thats just my instinct that target wants to keep its money in their bank and not Uncle Sam's!


----------



## Barcode (Jun 16, 2011)

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> He was talking about Minnesota Forward... a Big Business group that Target donated money to who then funneled money into Governor Tim Pawlenty's (R, MN) campaign. Pawlenty has ties to anti-gay organizations.
> 
> Seems like a rather dotted line to anti-gay politics! If you ask me Target was probably looking at the proposed tax breaks on large corporations that Pawlenty was promissing... thats just my instinct that target wants to keep its money in their bank and not Uncle Sam's!



It was actually Tom Emmer 

But yeah, people totally blew it out of proportion since Minnesota Forward is actually a bi-partisan political action group. Yes most of the money went to Tom Emmer, but Republicans have been traditionally been supportive of low taxes, which is why Target did it.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 16, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> It was actually Tom Emmer
> 
> But yeah, people totally blew it out of proportion since Minnesota Forward is actually a bi-partisan political action group. Yes most of the money went to Tom Emmer, but Republicans have been traditionally been supportive of low taxes, which is why Target did it.



Oops, my bad...


----------



## lovecats (Jun 16, 2011)

I kind of felt that's what he meant.  I almost asked him but he left before I could.  It's strange because about 20% of our team members are gay including our gstl.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's finally died down in our area. Once in a while, some nit-wit will sanctimoniously remind us but we just ignore them now.


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 18, 2011)

It drives me crazy when...

I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.

When working Guest Service and guests come up and place their return on the counter and just stares at me. I'm no mind reader to know what the issue is or what the guest wants to do. This is the conversation I find myself having more often than not,

Myself - Is this a return?
Guest - Yes.
Myself - Do you have a receipt?
Guest - No.
Myself - Did you purchase this on a credit card or with a check?
Guest - No.
Myself - Was it a gift?
Guest - Yes (or no.)

It drives me crazy that I have to drag it out of them. Don't just throw your stuff on the counter and say nothing and expect me to know what your situation is. I have to take care of sometimes a hundred guests per GS shift. I've seen everything... I can't automatically know what you want or need to do. It could be anything.

I could rant all day but this post itself is long enough for now.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 18, 2011)

I have no idea as to what's going on, pricing-wise.  All I do is ring you up and get you to pay.

Please don't get all huffy and upset at ME because, spot-forbid, I didn't realise an item wasn't ringing up on sale or whatever other thing you wish to get on my case for. 

I still try to be as nice and polite to you as possible as I try to figure out the problem, so please stop treating me like I'm evil and against you and sabotaging you so you have to pay us as much as possible! >:*(*


----------



## deezy523 (Jun 18, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> I have no idea as to what's going on, pricing-wise.  All I do is ring you up and get you to pay.
> 
> Please don't get all huffy and upset at ME because, spot-forbid, I didn't realise an item wasn't ringing up on sale or whatever other thing you wish to get on my case for.
> 
> I still try to be as nice and polite to you as possible as I try to figure out the problem, so please stop treating me like I'm evil and against you and sabotaging you so you have to pay us as much as possible! >:*(*



I remember one time when I was backing up on a register a guest got all wound up because I didn't notice there was one of those coupons that they sometimes stick on products. As if it is my job to inspect the item, lady you're supposed to give the coupons to me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 19, 2011)

I will never understand why people who say that they hate Target still shop there. I once had a guest who was buying a whole bunch of expensive clothes, and during the transaction, she kept talking about how much she hates Target. I struggled to resist the urge to ask her why she was there buying $350 worth of clothes if she hates the store so much.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 19, 2011)

tmforlife said:


> It drives me crazy when...
> 
> I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.



When I worked for another retail company MANY years ago our head cashier (similar to  our GSTLs) would stand at the end of our line when we were shutting down and would politely tell customers we were closing and ask them to chose another register. It's amazing how you can turn off your light and they don't notice that. All they see is your line is the shortest.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 19, 2011)

I hate when guests storm over to the service desk & snap that the cashier "rang up the wrong price". Lady, we just scan & bag. we *don't enter the wrong price*. If it comes up asking for a price, we're gonna call over a GSTL to scan it any way &, likely as not, it MIGHT be on clearance.
Can't stand people who get in line after I've shut my light off &, when I tell other guests that I'm closed, they look up from their iphone ("i" stands for "I'm so self absorbed") & ask "Oh? You're light was on when _I_ got in line."
No it wasn't, you ditz.


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 19, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> I hate when guests storm over to the service desk & snap that the cashier "rang up the wrong price". Lady, we just scan & bag. we *don't enter the wrong price*.




THIS! "She charged me for 2 of them." Sorry it accidentally double scanned.
"She charged me $5 when it's supposed to be $3." No, the system did. Did you see the cashier manually enter the price? Cannot stand it.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 19, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> I will never understand why people who say that they hate Target still shop there. I once had a guest who was buying a whole bunch of expensive clothes, and during the transaction, she kept talking about how much she hates Target. I struggled to resist the urge to ask her why she was there buying $350 worth of clothes if she hates the store so much.


Lol. Recently I had some woman getting a LOT of stuff, and throughout the transaction all she would say is, "omg you guys are SO expensive! expect more, pay more is more like it! other places are faaaaaaaar cheaper" etc.

My TL was nearby and overheard her and came over, and was like, "Oh really? Which places do you think are cheaper than us?  WalMart?"

Her: YES! WalMart has waaaay better prices."
TL: Oh, so you price-check each and every item between us and other stores?"
Her: OF COURSE!!!!

blah blah blah.

I'm surprised my TL didn't try to promote the redCard, but that's another mention altogether. :C

Sorry to of hijacked your comment, it's just... yeah.

Throughout the whole transaction all I was thinking was, "Okay... if we're so horrible and expensive, then why are you buying all this stuff?"


redeye58 said:


> I hate when guests storm over to the service desk & snap that the cashier "rang up the wrong price". Lady, we just scan & bag. we *don't enter the wrong price*. If it comes up asking for a price, we're gonna call over a GSTL to scan it any way &, likely as not, it MIGHT be on clearance.
> Can't stand people who get in line after I've shut my light off &, when I tell other guests that I'm closed, they look up from their iphone ("i" stands for "I'm so self absorbed") & ask "Oh? You're light was on when _I_ got in line."
> No it wasn't, you ditz.


I hate the people on phones in general, and they are on it from the beginning of the transaction and throughout.  Those people normally take FOREVER because they're too absorbed in their convo and I'm standing there going (My poor score ;3; Bye-bye 100% G...)

---

Oh, and the people who are "Teaching" theri kids how to pay for items.  THEY TAKE FOREVERRR.  
And the change people. ("Oh, wait! I think I have exact change ~~~~")
Or the people who are never prepared to pay in general.  Don't know about you, but I try to have my wallet at the ready whenever I check-out. 
Cripes I could go on and on.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jun 19, 2011)

Whenever I cashier my personal policy is "If you don't talk to me, I won't talk to you." It seems like when I say hi to people who are on the the phone I just get an evil look. I gave up and started only telling them their total if they are on the phone.


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Quickart said:


> Whenever I cashier my personal policy is "If you don't talk to me, I won't talk to you." It seems like when I say hi to people who are on the the phone I just get an evil look. I gave up and started only telling them their total if they are on the phone.




I do the same. I used to try and engage with them a little but would just get ignored and it's extremely frustrating. So I've gone by the same policy... if you don't talk to me, I'm not talking to you.


----------



## EvanM07 (Jun 19, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> Lol. Recently I had some woman getting a LOT of stuff, and throughout the transaction all she would say is, "omg you guys are SO expensive! expect more, pay more is more like it! other places are faaaaaaaar cheaper" etc.
> 
> My TL was nearby and overheard her and came over, and was like, "Oh really? Which places do you think are cheaper than us?  WalMart?"
> 
> ...



I get what you mean. If it's cheaper go to Wal-Mart.... That's what I do!!! Lol. Target doesn't pay me enough to shop here so I do go where the prices are lower. They're still lower even tho I get a discoutnt at Target lol!!!


----------



## acepgh (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Quickart said:


> Whenever I cashier my personal policy is "If you don't talk to me, I won't talk to you." It seems like when I say hi to people who are on the the phone I just get an evil look. I gave up and started only telling them their total if they are on the phone.



I give them a hello, how are you?  If they ignore me, I don't say anything else except their total.  Many times, they hang up by then and try to chat.  I give them silence in return so they get it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2011)

aaaaaaaand the ones that were on the phone during the whole trans are the ones that come back & complain about *mistakes* on their receipts.
Maybe if you'd paid attention during the trans, you'd have caught it BEFORE leaving & no, I can't fix it over the phone for you. That's what caused your problem in the first place.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 20, 2011)

acepgh said:


> I give them a hello, how are you?  If they ignore me, I don't say anything else except their total.  Many times, they hang up by then and try to chat.  I give them silence in return so they get it.



One of our former cashiers (she quit for another job) told me about a woman who walked up talking on her cell.  The cashier told her hello.  Guest ignored her.  Cashier finished ringing her up and told her the total.  Guest just ran her card.  So the cashier instead of telling her goodby just kinda waved at her.  Woman walks a few steps away, turns, and says to the cashier, "You're not very friendly, are you?" and walked away (still talking on her cell).  The cashier and the next guest both just stood there with their mouths hanging open.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 20, 2011)

lovecats said:


> One of our former cashiers (she quit for another job) told me about a woman who walked up talking on her cell.  The cashier told her hello.  Guest ignored her.  Cashier finished ringing her up and told her the total.  Guest just ran her card.  So the cashier instead of telling her goodby just kinda waved at her.  Woman walks a few steps away, turns, and says to the cashier, "You're not very friendly, are you?" and walked away (still talking on her cell).  The cashier and the next guest both just stood there with their mouths hanging open.



Thats great


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jun 20, 2011)

tmforlife said:


> It drives me crazy when...
> 
> I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.



This. I was cashiering one time and a guy yelled at me because I "refused" to serve him. The GSTL told him that I needed to go to my lunch and the guest still threw a fit 

"What do you mean you are closed. You have a customer right there. I'm a paying customer god damn it!" 

and yes he did say that. I have a pretty good memory. Hell I remember how my interview went back in 2009 for Target. 



redeye58 said:


> I hate when guests storm over to the service desk & snap that the cashier "rang up the wrong price". Lady, we just scan & bag. we *don't enter the wrong price*. If it comes up asking for a price, we're gonna call over a GSTL to scan it any way &, likely as not, it MIGHT be on clearance.
> Can't stand people who get in line after I've shut my light off &, when I tell other guests that I'm closed, they look up from their iphone ("i" stands for "I'm so self absorbed") & ask "Oh? You're light was on when _I_ got in line."
> No it wasn't, you ditz.



Yeah. Its not like the old days when you manually entered the information, 



lovecats said:


> One of our former cashiers (she quit for another job) told me about a woman who walked up talking on her cell.  The cashier told her hello.  Guest ignored her.  Cashier finished ringing her up and told her the total.  Guest just ran her card.  So the cashier instead of telling her goodby just kinda waved at her.  Woman walks a few steps away, turns, and says to the cashier, "You're not very friendly, are you?" and walked away (still talking on her cell).  The cashier and the next guest both just stood there with their mouths hanging open.



Classic!


----------



## MrMrIce (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a guest yell at my for ringing up an item that came out as $4.99 and she said it was $4.49 on the shelf.

Normally I would be like, ok it's only .50 cents, I'll just change it, but this person was very rude and no one was in my line so I turned off my light and called for the GSTL.

Guest was angry saying how the customer is always right and that the price should get changed, normally even my GSTL would just OK the change but I guess she felt the same as me with the way the guest was acting so we double check, and what would you have guess, the guest was wrong. Guest even had the nerve to say we were reading the shelf wrong and she didn't want the item no more.

Another one was a lady trying to use a coupon on a item. She hands me the coupon and I look at it and the item and clearly see they don't match. The brand name matchs but the item itself wasn't so I told her it didn't match. She became upset and raised her voice saying other cashiers accept it, I kindly tell her that other cashiers aren't doing their job right then. She says just scan it and see if it accepts it, so I tell her that's not how it works. If the brand name matches, the coupon will be accepted by the register because it doesn't know any better, but we can't accept it.
So she just grabs her things says she is going to go to another lane, she does and I tell the cashier to double check the coupons, she doesn't and accepts it -.-
Lady walks out the store giving me a dirty look.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2011)

Karma is a b!tch in red stiletto heels...
I'm sure she felt real smug getting her .55 cents for her item. She probably made it home & discovered she got the wrong color/scent/flavor/size.
But, hey, she showed you, huh?


----------



## deezy523 (Jun 21, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> I had a guest yell at my for ringing up an item that came out as $4.99 and she said it was $4.49 on the shelf.
> 
> Normally I would be like, ok it's only .50 cents, I'll just change it, but this person was very rude and no one was in my line so I turned off my light and called for the GSTL.
> 
> Guest was angry saying how the customer is always right and that the price should get changed, normally even my GSTL would just OK the change but I guess she felt the same as me with the way the guest was acting so we double check, and what would you have guess, the guest was wrong. Guest even had the nerve to say we were reading the shelf wrong and she didn't want the item no more.



I'm just in hardlines, so you wouldn't think I would notice the same people who come through the lines trying to argue prices. But there is this one lady who does. She will argue quite a few prices. Not to the point where it's obviously wrong, but small amounts. Normally I'd just change it because I hate calling for price checks (and hate getting them). But for this one I called the GSTL over after being ripped off by her in the past. Proved the lady wrong.

My favorites are the people who argue about clearance prices. "The sign said 30% off!" Yeah, the sign also said "price as marked." the price is literally on the item. And I don't even know of a function on the register to take a certain amount off.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

It is done under price change on register. Enter the % amt & hit enter key. Most of the complainers avoid me on backup register, because they know I will say no, almost every time. Or turn off my light & walk back to the product location with the guest & asking what you were saying it was?


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 21, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It is done under price change on register. Enter the % amt & hit enter key. Most of the complainers avoid me on backup register, because they know I will say no, almost every time. Or turn off my light & walk back to the product location with the guest & asking what you were saying it was?



One of the reasons I miss my ULV store... can't get away with walking away from the lanes like that at our AA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Usually, lanes are down & that is your opp to solve problem.


----------



## ISIS639 (Jun 23, 2011)

tmforlife said:


> It drives me crazy when...
> 
> I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.



Ugh. I had this happen to me yesterday. I was directing a guest to a different line b/c I was trying to get a salesfloor TM off lane (apparently, he didn't see the light off and me sprawled awkwardly trying to block on the lane as much as possible trying to make it immediately evident it was closed). He was on his last transaction. I redirected him to a line that had a guest that had about 5 items. 

He said, "Last time I was here the nice girl took me even though she was about to leave."

I responded, "Huh...that was nice of her.  I still need you to move over here".

I'll add that the way he said it was in a very smart a** tone.  Seriously.  We have one person on the salesfloor right now and she is on back-up.  Therefore, I will get her off lane, even if it means you waiting an extra 30 seconds. Sorry!


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't stand when guests complain about having to wait 5 minutes in line (or a few longer, depending.) They're the same guests that complain we rang up their merchandise too fast for them to catch any pricing errors or that we process transactions too fast and don't interact with them enough.

You can't have it speedy and slow at the same time folks!


----------



## lovecats (Jun 24, 2011)

About a year ago during the lunch rush we had some pretty long lines with backup.  There was a lady in my line that actually called our operater to complain.  Said she was a regular Tgt shopper and shouldn't have to wait so long!  Right, we'll let you go right to the head of the line cause the others who are so patiently waiting but you do.  When she did get to my register she just left her overflowing cart and walked out making a sarcastic statement as she did.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 24, 2011)

Walking down an aisle...
*merchandise...
...merchandise...
...merchandise...
... *sigh* Starbucks cup...
merchandise...
...Pizza Hut box...
...end of aisle*


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 24, 2011)

Going along with that... the guests that decide they don't need an item anymore while at the register. They tell me "I decided against this" while placing the item on the end cap or the gum at my register.

I'm right here. Why wouldn't you just give it to me?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a handbasket in my hand, going along the lanes picking up all the strays decorating our endcaps & came up alongside a lady who was plopping more items on the endcap as she was unloading her cart. 
me: I'll take those for you.
her: I don't want 'em.
me: yes ma'am, I'll take care of them. Your cashier also has a bin for anything you don't want.
her: Yeah, I don't want 'em....
me: *sigh inwardly*


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear m'am,
You're a prime example of why cashiers might loathe couponers.
I hope I never have to deal with you again.

& Other m'am:
If you don't want to sign up for a RedCard, then fine.
But I would appreciate it if you didn't go talking loudly about how we "purposefully" charge everyone without a card 5% more.
Do you go into Ralphs or Albertsons or any place with a rewards card with OBVIOUS "members only" prices and spew such stuff?
Gosh.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jun 25, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> Walking down an aisle...
> *merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...



I think I found about 5 different cups all from food avenue and about 3 pizza boxes when I closed tonight. I thought there was a pizza party in electronics.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 25, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> Walking down an aisle...
> *merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...



Empty cart
Empty cart
Starbucks cups
empty cart
popcorn and pizza hut + other half eaten food
empty cart
sample cups + napkins
empty cart
MORE SAMPLE CUPS + napkins
empty cart
etc.
etc.


 Seems like a lot of people were never brought up to use the almighty trash can. Kinda funny too considering each sample station has a trash can, and we have them at the front end as well as the store exterior on entrance+exit.

On a second note, I did a sales floor shift the other week and when we were doing our nightly zone, I was appalled at the number of starbucks beverages that I found mixed in with merchandise. Freaking slobs....


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2011)

Even more fun is what people leave in the carts outside, like they're a trashcan on wheels: boxes from the car/booster seat they just purchased, half-eaten FA fare, trash cleaned out of their car, dirty diapers, bev cups, etc.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 25, 2011)

My best story on that was I was zoning in plastics and someone had left a McDs cheeseburger, uneaten and still wrapped in the paper and very cold.  I jokingly told another team member that I appreciated the guest thinking of me but would have appreciated it if it had still been warm.


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 25, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> Walking down an aisle...
> *merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...merchandise...
> ...



merchandise...
merchandise...
tobacco spit disgustingness...
merchandise...
merchandise...
diaper...

a year or two ago we were walking the racetrack and one of the TL's noticed our senior had something stuck to his foot. So we stopped and he reached down to get it off and started retching. It was a feminine hygiene product that was definitely not sanitary. He had an interesting nickname for awhile after that.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 25, 2011)

SrTLRep said:


> a year or two ago we were walking the racetrack and one of the TL's noticed our senior had something stuck to his foot. So we stopped and he reached down to get it off and started retching. It was a feminine hygiene product that was definitely not sanitary. He had an interesting nickname for awhile after that.



So so so sooooooo wrong!!!!!!! /barf


----------



## ISIS639 (Jun 25, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Even more fun is what people leave in the carts outside, like they're a trashcan on wheels: boxes from the car/booster seat they just purchased, half-eaten FA fare, trash cleaned out of their car, dirty diapers, bev cups, etc.



Yeah, and that stuff becomes even more fun when it starts to rain...I'm sure it not much more sanitary dry, but it sure does gross me out a lot more to pick up a soaking wet, mushy, half-eaten pretzel.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 26, 2011)

ISIS639 said:


> Yeah, and that stuff becomes even more fun when it starts to rain...I'm sure it not much more sanitary dry, but it sure does gross me out a lot more to pick up a soaking wet, mushy, half-eaten pretzel.



ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> ding ding ding we have a winner



Hold the phone. Last minute entry:
How 'bout working service desk when SL brings up clothes to be defected out, among the items is a swimsuit someone tried on during the "wrong time of the month"? 
Sanitizer, thou art my vanguard & savior.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Hold the phone. Last minute entry:
> How 'bout working service desk when SL brings up clothes to be defected out, among the items is a swimsuit someone tried on during the "wrong time of the month"?
> Sanitizer, thou art my vanguard & savior.



I can't believe this actually happens T_T


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2011)

It does happen. We need the gross thread again.0


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah, but have you ever cleaned up fecal material in the Men's bathroom...on the CEILING?  I'm not even sure how it got there, and quite frankly, I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2011)

Projectile pooping? Yeah, that's new...


----------



## frontendwizard (Jun 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Projectile pooping? Yeah, that's new...



That happens at our store atleast once a month. The weird thing is for all the talking females do about the male restrooms being dirty theres alot more projectile poop going on in the female restroom than the mens.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 27, 2011)

frontendwizard said:


> That happens at our store atleast once a month. The weird thing is for all the talking females do about the male restrooms being dirty theres alot more projectile poop going on in the female restroom than the mens.



Agreed: nine times out of ten, the women's restroom is waaaay worse than the men's, as is the women's fitting room.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, makes me embarrassed for my gender.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 30, 2011)

To that one guest.....

Please don't *TRY* and be in the way of the cart pusher. One of these days you will step in front of a newbie and get run over.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jul 1, 2011)

To that one guest shopping 5 minutes before we're closing. Thanks for being a jerk and having me answer a million and one questions about a camera. Then changing your mind and deciding to get your niece a couple video games. And then asking me which one is better. >_>

And then going into softlines with a list of clothes you wanted. What's even worse is you went up to the ETL-SL and said something about how great it is to shop at night. Yea neither of us didnt think so.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 1, 2011)

ZoningMaster said:


> To that one guest shopping 5 minutes before we're closing. Thanks for being a jerk and having me answer a million and one questions about a camera. Then changing your mind and deciding to get your niece a couple video games. And then asking me which one is better. >_>
> 
> And then going into softlines with a list of clothes you wanted. What's even worse is you went up to the ETL-SL and said something about how great it is to shop at night. Yea neither of us didnt think so.



At my store, those late night shoppers ALWAYS have an overflowing cart of groceries. And more often than not, they have a huge stack of coupons that don't work.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 3, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> At my store, those late night shoppers ALWAYS have an overflowing cart of groceries. And more often than not, they have a huge stack of coupons that don't work.



AND they want help out to their car, where they then take FOREVER to unload all of their cr*p.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 4, 2011)

* I just ring and bag you up.  Please don't stand there afterwards staring at me like an idiot for minutes before finally asking me why I haven't put your bags into the cart.  Look around you, all other guests are putting their own bags away.  This isn't a supermarket, go away. X(

* STOP REACHING OVER AND TEARING BAGS OFF.
Cripes people, that crap is just annoying AND rude.
Especially when it's a bag for your friggin' huge item with a handle.
Puh-leeze.
And then you wonder why plastic bags are being banned some places and why unless you use reusables you're being charged 10c per paper one. -eyeroll-
It's EXTREMELY irritating when random guests who you didn't even ring up come over and do it. -hiss-

* Some people just make me wish we could have a sign that says, "Please understand that while you dig for exact change or for your gift cards that you just KNOW you have (or for credit cards for that matter) or to help your son/daughter count out their money because they just HAVE to pay for it themselves, the cashier is being timed on checkout speed. "

* Mentioned it once and before - I just ring things up.  I have nothing to do with pricing.  I am under assumption that all sales are correctly registering.
So please don't get upset at ME when something's ringing up wrong and, if it's more than a few dollars, I have to double-check with supervisors and whatnot. (Though if you're a pissy guest in general, forgive me if I check on every single item you say is on sale )
And especially don't wait until after you've been rung up and handed your receipt to complain about a 'wrong price'. 

* I lost track and accidentally rang up an item twice. 
Usually I catch it right away, but that time I didn't.
But when I heard your daughter all pissily telling you about how I rang it up again after I already had once, I fixed it right away.
Human error.
So please cut the bullcrap where you patronise me and give me a hard time for a fricking mistake.
I'm sorry, I didn't do it on purpose to try and make more money for target or the other BS you were spewing.
So please get off your high horse and stop giving me a hard time.
Oh, wait, I forgot.  You've neverrrr made a mistake before in your life.

* TO THE GUY WHO RAN OFF WITH 800$ WORTH OF STUFF OUT THE EMERGENCY EXIT:
You, sir, are an idiot.
You've hit many stores before us pulling that same crap?
I hope the tenth store you go for ends up being the one that lands you in jail.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 4, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> At my store, those late night shoppers ALWAYS have an overflowing cart of groceries. And more often than not, they have a huge stack of coupons that don't work.


Or their coupons work but they give you a hard time because of the one mfg/one target policy - look, sorry your one coupon counts for all three since it SAYS, "buy three and get 1$ off!" (or something like that).  No, I don't care if you're no longer going to get any of them because I can;t accept your last 50c or whatever off coupon.

For someone who acts so coupon savvy, maybe you should of brushed up on target's coupon policies. :')

And your wanting to use other store coupons and ad substituions? gtfo. Especially when you seem to think we MUST honour their deals like, "buy X cereals, get a milk free!"

Uh, no.


----------



## lovecats (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a guest once make the comment that "if we're trying to be a grocery store we should have baggers".  Heck, the grocery stores around here don't even have baggers half the time.  Then there was the man with 1 small bag who made the comment, "Aren't you going to put this in the cart?".  It wasn't even heavy!

I hate the people as I'm bagging will reach over and grab the bags off before I'm even finished.  I will take the bags off and put them on the end when I'm finished filling them.  Keep your hands off!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 4, 2011)

lovecats said:


> I had a guest once make the comment that "if we're trying to be a grocery store we should have baggers".  Heck, the grocery stores around here don't even have baggers half the time.  Then there was the man with 1 small bag who made the comment, "Aren't you going to put this in the cart?".  It wasn't even heavy!
> 
> I hate the people as I'm bagging will reach over and grab the bags off before I'm even finished.  I will take the bags off and put them on the end when I'm finished filling them.  Keep your hands off!


If that person who made the bagger comment came thru my line, I would be hardpressed not to be all, "Oh, you wish we had baggers? Well, then, let me stop bagging your items for you. " (Because really, person.  To me, bagger = someone bagging your items. You must be blind if you can't see me bagging your crap. -_-)

Lol @ guy.  Guess it would of broken his arms to pick up that teeny tiny bag all by his lonesome. 

I mostly get guys who get hit by their wife/gf to pick up the heavy item (dog food, cat litter, packs of water...) that they just had to put on the belt even though I told them there was no need after I've rung it up. XD


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll walk around to put the stuff in the cart because a) it gets them out of my line that much sooner & b) no paid-n-left. If you didn't get it, you left it in the cart. Not my problem.


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 4, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> * TO THE GUY WHO RAN OFF WITH 800$ WORTH OF STUFF OUT THE EMERGENCY EXIT:
> You, sir, are an idiot.
> You've hit many stores before us pulling that same crap?
> I hope the tenth store you go for ends up being the one that lands you in jail.



Wow I am surprised he has hit that many stores and I haven't seen it on the news. Although I don't watch too much TV so I may have missed it. I usually catch up on the news in the breakroom since there is nothing on early in the day when we work the market truck. 

And to stay on topic:

*** To the guest at our store a couple days ago that was tried to return resealed games and then tried to trick me into giving you different games because I didn't know what was going on.  Unluckily for you I followed protocol and went to bring the keys to the electonics TM(who was on the phone with guest services about the issue) so I could escort the games up to the front and the TM realized what you were doing and took the games from me. I hope you had a good time being escorted out by the police because you refused to leave without the games. You really set a good example for your son who was with you at the time.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 4, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> * Some people just make me wish we could have a sign that says, "Please understand that while you dig for exact change or for your gift cards that you just KNOW you have (or for credit cards for that matter) or to help your son/daughter count out their money because they just HAVE to pay for it themselves, the cashier is being timed on checkout speed. "



Seriously! I get these idiots all the time in Food Ave: people who have to dig for their d*mn pennies because heaven forbid they just give me another dollar so that I can just process the transaction and give them change. If you want to use change, fine, but at least have it ready; if it takes you more than five seconds to find it, bite the bullet and just give me bills or use your card! I may not be timed on my transactions in Food Ave, but nine times out of ten there is a line forming behind the penny pincher and I have a mound of tasks that I need to get done because my opener slacked off and management is too stupid to properly train more people.


----------



## lovecats (Jul 4, 2011)

This past Saturday I was working salesfloor and we had someone manage to walk off  with 3 of those Dryson Vacuum Cleaners.  Don't know how  he managed to get those things out the door.  The one thing is with the hours being cut we just don't have enough people to watch and also get the zone done and reshop put up.  That and going of backup because 3 cashiers called off.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jul 5, 2011)

No. Greatest theft story ever.

Lady walks right up to where we sell memory cards for cameras. She pulls a tiny pair of scissors out of her pocket and cuts a memory card. Luckily I was right there and was like, "Ma'am, I am right here. You shouldn't have done that." What was worse is that as soon as she walked away I called AP and let them know. But then I got distracted with another guest and had my back turned for maybe 30 seconds. She came back real quick and cut another one and stuck it in her infants car seat. 

Me and the AP were so ticked that we didnt catch the lady.

(I hope that isnt too revealing of company info... PM me if it is)


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 5, 2011)

lovecats said:


> I had a guest once make the comment that "if we're trying to be a grocery store we should have baggers".  Heck, the grocery stores around here don't even have baggers half the time.  Then there was the man with 1 small bag who made the comment, "Aren't you going to put this in the cart?".  It wasn't even heavy!
> 
> I hate the people as I'm bagging will reach over and grab the bags off before I'm even finished.  I will take the bags off and put them on the end when I'm finished filling them.  Keep your hands off!



Where I live, the only time you ever see a bagger in a grocery store is when they're training on their first day and don't know how to do anything else yet.

I HATE when people reach over the counter and rip their bags off! They don't know how to do it right, so they ruin the whole stack of bags. I also hate those people that sneak in behind me to throw something into my garbage. Use the garbage cans by the door or at Starbucks, don't come into my space!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2011)

To the guests who keep throwing trash in the recycling bin: READ THE DAMN SIGN! It's even got a @#$! picture on it! There's four bins there for different types including one for trash. Are you so intellectually bereft that you can't even READ A SIMPLE SIGN?!


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 5, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the guests who keep throwing trash in the recycling bin: READ THE DAMN SIGN! It's even got a @#$! picture on it! There's four bins there for different types including one for trash. Are you so intellectually bereft that you can't even READ A SIMPLE SIGN?!



Guests??? We have TMs that can't put trash in the right bins. Many times I've seen them put their lunch trash in the recycle bins. Do they not know how to read the signs?


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 5, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Where I live, the only time you ever see a bagger in a grocery store is when they're training on their first day and don't know how to do anything else yet.
> 
> I HATE when people reach over the counter and rip their bags off! They don't know how to do it right, so they ruin the whole stack of bags. I also hate those people that sneak in behind me to throw something into my garbage. Use the garbage cans by the door or at Starbucks, don't come into my space!


I had a guest come up to me one day, slam their cup down and demand I throw it out for them before turning around and walking away.

The guests in my line were all "O_O"


----------



## ISIS639 (Jul 5, 2011)

To the one guest who stopped at GS to see if had an item. . .I was in working in A7 or so and she was looking for something back and seasonal. Over the walkie, I said we carried it...But of course that wasn't enough.  So I walk back to seasonal and let them know the price and kinds that we have.  The TM says "thanks".  I figure, since I was back there, I would go print some signs.  As I sit down to print, the TM asks if I can bring the item up.  I take it up front, the guest puts it in her shopping cart, and goes off to shop in the store for a freakin hour.  Really?  I had to walk the length of the store TWICE so you could....what?  Why?  Why did I have to bring that to you?  I don't understand.  You my friend are the reason I can't get my workload done.  You and everyone like you.  I hate you.

Sorry.  Bad day.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear guest, I'm performing a carry out as a courtesy to you. Do not insist on driving the flat or tub yourself, it is Target's property and if you lose control of it it's a liability for us. Again, do not just grab the flat out of my hands.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear guest,



> If it doesn't scan, it's free right?





> "Can I help you find something?"
> "Yeah, my wife/kid/relative/sanity!"





> Workin' hard or hardly workin'?



is *not* funny at all, it wasn't the first time I heard it and it certainly isn't now. Kindly shut up and keep your lame jokes to yourself. :blowup:


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 5, 2011)

^Don't forget this little 'gem':

Cashier: "Do you have any coupons or giftcards you'd like to use today?"
Guest: "Only if you've got some you'd like to give me!"

UGH!!! *palmface*


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear guest,

What made you think I would say yes to your request of me cutting the tags off the shirt you were trying on so you could "pay for it and then go to work without having to go home to change clothes." Really, how dumb do you think I am?

:facepalm:


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 5, 2011)

To the disgusting specimens that invaded Food Ave this morning: I hope I never have to see any of you again. Not only did you SMELL worse than anyone I've ever been forced to help before, but all of you were completely lacking in manners and any other form of social grace. Take your filthy appearances and crude behavior elsewhere, you inconsiderate swine!


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Heh those people drive me nuts. Yea you can get a discount on this TV. Sign up for a Red Card. 

No you can't use my discount.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 5, 2011)

Speaking of lame jokes...

Seems like I always get people out in the parking lot who say something like:

:: weather is nice ::
"Ha, you have a great job today don't ya?"

:: weather is bad ::
"You don't have such a great job today!" ...Seriously ************ OFF, I don't need you to remind me constantly. Plus its not THAT bad. Maybe if you weren't afraid of rain.

"Looks like _you've_ done this before!" --Yes I have... Now unless you have something worthwhile to say, please get out of my way.

It always seems like 95% of people inside or out, who spew forth these unoriginal one liners are 60+ year old males.... This demographic can be so challenged when it comes to shopping sometimes.... /sigh


And on an unrelated note... I hate when it rains and guests who are terrified of rain seem to come out of the walls to shop here... "Omg! the carts are wet!" -- Yes they are... You see that outside? Its raining. Ever seen rain before?

"Are there any dry carts?"  Why don't you look over there :: points:: , instead of standing here looking challenged...


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 6, 2011)

To the makers of my work gloves. WHY must you give off a yellow stain that will not come off?

To the "guests" who saw the work we done today. Thank you for being understanding. I know you came in and expect to find your gardening supplies where it has been for 12 years only to find it moved out.  Wish they would put up signs or something. Guess Target doesat least SOMETHING right...


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 6, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Speaking of lame jokes...
> 
> Seems like I always get people out in the parking lot who say something like:
> 
> ...



So true!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2011)

For the last time, I don't give a @#$% that Walmart does it. WE DON'T! 
If you think we'll be hurt losing such an 'important' (read 'entitiled') guest like yourself, we won't worry a bit. After all, who'd notice YOU missing among the hoards of guests coming in here daily? And take your ill-mannered kids, too.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 6, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Speaking of lame jokes...
> 
> Seems like I always get people out in the parking lot who say something like:
> 
> ...



I find it kinda odd that the weather is ALL our CA can talk about. If I see him on my lunch break, he'll say it's raining. Or if I pass him as I leave my shift, It's gonna storm today. Another one of his comments, roads are icy, we're getting 3 more inches of snow. I find myself trying to avoid any contact with him.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 6, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> I find it kinda odd that the weather is ALL our CA can talk about. If I see him on my lunch break, he'll say it's raining. Or if I pass him as I leave my shift, It's gonna storm today. Another one of his comments, roads are icy, we're getting 3 more inches of snow. I find myself trying to avoid any contact with him.



At my store, it's all the guests seem to want to talk to ME about.  Yes, guests, I am AWARE that "phew, it's a scorcher!" today; I've been out here pushing carts for the last three hours. Now unless you'd like to tell me something that I don't already know, kindly get out of my way: you're blocking the cart door!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2011)

It's like they consider you a field meteorologist or something simply because you're outside part of the day. 
*Another line when the weather is nice:
Wow, what a nice day! Wish I had YOUR job! Ha ha!
No, you don't.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 7, 2011)

To the guest who said to me "You stupid f@g, you need to learn to bag groceries"; Given your obese condition, by the time i am on an ambulance as a paramedic, you WILL be one of my patients. You will not enjoy the ride to the hospital. I'm required to treat and stabilize you. Not make it pleasant. 

Furthermore, if the GSA or my ETL-GE sees you there again, you will 'PROMPTLY' be asked to get the ******* out. 

This happened months ago and i'm still enraged. (And yes, i'm openly gay, often sporting a rainbow or HRC belt or bracelet at work)


----------



## greatteam (Jul 7, 2011)

To that one guest who deemed it a good idea to come in with their small children about a half hour before closing, and let the damn little spawn of satan run through the store, demolishing the zone, I hope you burn in rotten hell. 

We were on track to get out at 10:30 tonight. Then BAM. ************ everywhere. They literally were going thru aisles doing the airplane, knocking everything over and screwing it up so much that not even touchups would do. Got out at 12:00 tonight. Team was pissed. Little bastard children. 


Also, to the guests who think it's a good idea to hit a callbox and then wander away, I don't exactly appreciate having to ask every single person if I can help them for 5 minutes before you come back, hit the damn button again, and walk away AGAIN. Stupid imbeciles.

I'm quickly starting to despise the human race


----------



## tmforlife (Jul 7, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> * STOP REACHING OVER AND TEARING BAGS OFF.
> Cripes people, that crap is just annoying AND rude.



YES YES YES! I hate when guests do this when I'm still attempting to fill a bag. I'm sorry but if you put your crap on the belt all out of "order", I need to bag like items together. Cold with cold. Chemicals with chemicals. You know the drill. But if you throw all your stuff up on the belt without it being sorted, then I'm only going to be able to put a couple of items in a bag at a time to make sure I don't "contaminate" anything. So please don't reach over and grab a bag before I've decided I'm done filling it.

We're told to not waste bags. I've been doing this over 10 years. I know how to bag. When I've decided I'm done filling a bag, I will place it at the end of my register. This is MY JOB, not yours. You do not have permission to reach into my work space to finish my job for me and if you continue to think you can do such a thing, I'll gladly go sit in the break room instead of standing here listening to you whine about this item ringing up the wrong price or your coupon not scanning or the lines being too long. Good golly, this is one huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## tmforlife (Jul 7, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Where I live, the only time you ever see a bagger in a grocery store is when they're training on their first day and don't know how to do anything else yet.
> 
> I HATE when people reach over the counter and rip their bags off! They don't know how to do it right, so they ruin the whole stack of bags. I also hate those people that sneak in behind me to throw something into my garbage. Use the garbage cans by the door or at Starbucks, don't come into my space!



Honestly, I'd rather they came into "my space" to throw their garbage away than just leave it in their carts or on the belt or around the store. 9 times out of 10 they ask if they can throw something away and the other times, they barely even step into my register area. They just toss the trash away without getting in my way and I don't mind.


----------



## tmforlife (Jul 7, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> ^Don't forget this little 'gem':
> 
> Cashier: "Do you have any coupons or giftcards you'd like to use today?"
> Guest: "Only if you've got some you'd like to give me!"
> ...



I. HATE. THIS!
There aren't any words to explain how much I can't stand this.
First of all, why would I have a collection of coupons back here? Second of all, if, for some lame reason I did, I wouldn't waste my time searching through them to see if you could use any. Finally, you're note funny. I just have to ask you this. I don't expect any response other than "yes, here they are" or "no, not today."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 7, 2011)

I work in pharmacy and we get some real "interesting" guests. My personal favorites are the ones who ask if they can bring their "new" medication back for a refund if it doesn't work!  Ummm....NO!


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 7, 2011)

tmforlife said:


> I. HATE. THIS!
> There aren't any words to explain how much I can't stand this.
> First of all, why would I have a collection of coupons back here? Second of all, if, for some lame reason I did, I wouldn't waste my time searching through them to see if you could use any. Finally, you're note funny. I just have to ask you this. I don't expect any response other than "yes, here they are" or "no, not today."



One of these days, when someone gives me that d@mn line and cackles like they are the first person in the history of retail to come up with it, I'm going to wipe the smile right off my face, look them straight in the eye, and say, "You know, I was going to, but just for that, no. Sorry: you lose!"


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2011)

"No coupons for you!" *coupon nazi*


----------



## AsAdvertised (Jul 8, 2011)

Seriously.
To that one guest who felt it was necessary to reach over and start taking the bags off the hook when I only put his wife/girlfriends hair clips in it. 

I know you said "Oh I just wanna help you" but you in actuality you are making me spend more time trying to put the bags that you pulled off back on the hook.

DON'T reach over my register and take the bags off the hook. If by some chance I forget to hand you a bag, please say, "Oh, there's a bag still there" 

sdlkfjsdlkfjlskdajflskdjhgifskdghkefjngif;kdahg erf

:blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## lovecats (Jul 8, 2011)

I had another cashier tell me this one today.  She was in shopping on her day off.  A woman picked up one of those Greek yogurts and dropped it.  It popped open. She just looked around to see if anyone was watching (as in a TM) and then she tried to hide it behind the butter as it's dripping all over.  So this cashier goes to the TL in grocery and tells him so it can be cleaned up.  Makes you wonder what some people are thinking.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 9, 2011)

You are DISGUSTING.
Okay, I get it's something that needs to be done but would it of killed you to go to the bathroom, which wasn't that far away? 
Just.. gross.
(@guest deciding to change their baby right in front of my lane, and then throwing the old diaper away in the trash can near the end of the express lanes/carts)


----------



## Barcode (Jul 9, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> You are DISGUSTING.
> Okay, I get it's something that needs to be done but would it of killed you to go to the bathroom, which wasn't that far away?
> Just.. gross.
> (@guest deciding to change their baby right in front of my lane, and then throwing the old diaper away in the trash can near the end of the express lanes/carts)



I hope you told them to use the restroom!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 9, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> I hope you told them to use the restroom!


When I looked over and saw what was happening, at first I was thinking, "... please don't have her doing what I think she is -" and the moment I saw her undoing the straps of the diaper, I looked away.

<_<;

I looked over in time later to see her throw the old diaper away.

-blegh-


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Jul 9, 2011)

To that one guest who left a large pile of  see spot items in mini seasonal .. aaaaaarrrrrgh!. It is not that hard to go find a cashier who is on the nearby lanes and tell them you don't want these items instead of leaving them  like you did  for  me to find after we closed tonight and having to go all the way back from mini seasonal to see spot to  put those items where they belong .


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the guests who ask me to put their prescriptions in another bag because "they have more shopping to do and they don't want anyone to think they haven't paid for them". Ummm...the only way you can GET your prescription is if you pay for it!!!  NOBODY is going to think you STOLE IT!!!


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 9, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I love the guests who ask me to put their prescriptions in another bag because "they have more shopping to do and they don't want anyone to think they haven't paid for them". Ummm...the only way you can GET your prescription is if you pay for it!!!  NOBODY is going to think you STOLE IT!!!



THANK YOU!! lmao. You dont leave the pharm without paying for your rx. 

And no, i WONT ring up your cart full of items as well. I have the same policy in pharm as i do in electronics & sbux - 10 or less and no produce or alcohol! And you MUST be a guest of my department!


----------



## TargetRX (Jul 9, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I love the guests who ask me to put their prescriptions in another bag because "they have more shopping to do and they don't want anyone to think they haven't paid for them". Ummm...the only way you can GET your prescription is if you pay for it!!!  NOBODY is going to think you STOLE IT!!!



Yesssss! Happens at least once a day. I like the ones who ask us to staple the receipt to the bag as well.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2011)

I shouldn't even have to say this but, THE FITTING ROOM IS NOT A RESTROOM!!!!!  :blowup:


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I shouldn't even have to say this but, THE FITTING ROOM IS NOT A RESTROOM!!!!!  :blowup:



Oh my, is this a common occurence in other stores as well????


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I shouldn't even have to say this but, THE FITTING ROOM IS NOT A RESTROOM!!!!!  :blowup:




Or a diaper/used tampon drop off station.....


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 10, 2011)

To all the guests that start stabbing the card reader when it's not recognizing your inputs. Maybe if you were to stop jabbing at it and lightly press it, it would work.

It's annoying.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 10, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> THANK YOU!! lmao. You dont leave the pharm without paying for your rx.
> 
> And no, i WONT ring up your cart full of items as well. I have the same policy in pharm as i do in electronics & sbux - 10 or less and no produce or alcohol! And you MUST be a guest of my department!



I WISH we could do that. In my store, if they ask, we HAVE to do it, other than alcohol...it can only be done at the front register. Even if they're not a pharmacy guest, we HAVE to ring them up...and it doesn't matter how many guests we have waiting there, either. Fortunately, most of our guests are pretty reasonable and don't ask, but there are a few who do and they always seem to come at the BUSIEST time of the day:disappoint:


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I shouldn't even have to say this but, THE FITTING ROOM IS NOT A RESTROOM!!!!!  :blowup:



At my store, we've had a few drunk guests who um........went Number One in the fitting rooms. I haven't heard about any Code Browns back there though.



MrMrIce said:


> To all the guests that start stabbing the card reader when it's not recognizing your inputs. Maybe if you were to stop jabbing at it and lightly press it, it would work.
> 
> It's annoying.



I hate guests who do that. It's always the same ones who try to slide their card down the side instead of the slot above the screen, then after they figure it out, they slide the card at least three more times after the PIN screen comes up.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jul 10, 2011)

Today I had a guest insist that you get 10% off with the redcard. His reasoning was due the signs on every aisle that say 5% today and every day and under that say save an extra 5% with the redcard. He figured you add the two together for 10%. Long story short myself, the LOD, and a team lead all tried explaining it to him but he wouldn't take it saying that it was false advertising. He caused a pretty incredible scene and we escorted him out. We didn't let him buy his stuff either. It made the day exciting!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 11, 2011)

No code browns yet that I know of either, but just having someone go number one makes me lose faith in humanity :disappoint:


Today I had a guest come back by the fitting room and asked if I could ring up his merchandise. Obviously, I can't, so then he asks me why I had an office if I can't ring people up...

:facepalm:


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 11, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> No code browns yet that I know of either, but just having someone go number one makes me lose faith in humanity :disappoint:
> 
> 
> Today I had a guest come back by the fitting room and asked if I could ring up his merchandise. Obviously, I can't, so then he asks me why I had an office if I can't ring people up...
> ...



Why does he have a brain if he can't use it?


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen this in your stores as well. I hate it when guests decide to try our nail polish on the signing displays. Sometimes it's difficult to get all that nail polish off, even using the remover. I've never seen a guest do it, but the evidence is there to see.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2011)

Wax on, wax off with cotton balls, rubber gloves & remover.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 16, 2011)

To the drunk who called last night to ask "Did you get a response from my doctor on my Xanax refill?" then, when told we hadn't, proceeded to ask "Well, then how much zoloft can I safely take after drinking a 12-pack?" I really didn't need you to COME IN this morning to ask about the Xanax refill and tell me your life story AGAIN!!! Maybe your doctor would respond to your refill request if you STOPPED washing down your meds with alcohol (since you said last night you had just called them prior to us and it was BLATANTLY obvious that you were hammered)!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, I know the 99c lunchables coupon is a bit ridiculous now considering that the past week's promotion included making all lunchables $1... and with the use of the coupon now, it's only one cent off.

But I TRIED to explain how the coupon was originally sent out when lunchables were 1.39+ or whatever, making the fact that they're 99c w/ more worthwhile.

So please take your nasty attitude elsewhere, especially when YOU misread the coupon as well, for some reason thinking it meant "99c off" when it clearly stated "99c with coupon" ...

You no longer wish to shop at Target?  Then fine.  Please, go elsewhere.


----------



## lovecats (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a guest come thru my lane yesterday.  Said, "Can I ask you something?"  I said, "OK".  She says, "Can  you tell my why your milk is so high?" I think I just kinda stared at her thinking, how am I supposed to answer that?


----------



## MisterLogistics (Jul 17, 2011)

"Well madam, we're an overpriced, fancy, department store. Most of the stuff we carry are more expensive than Wal-Mart or other supermarkets, especially food items. Personally, _I_ don't even shop here, as things here cost way more than my local grocery store, even WITH my discount. Milk is just one of the many retardedly overpriced items we carry. Have a nice day!"


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2011)

To the lady buying a cart-load of bottled tea (with coupons): I advised you of 'reasonable limits' & you threatened to take it up with corporate like you have a direct line. Yeh, I'm shakin' in my boots & on your way out you can read the sign that states: "in order to ensure availability for all our guests, Target reserves the right to limit quantities".


----------



## TMhardlines (Jul 17, 2011)

To that one guest who slammed a bag full of change with a crumpled dollar bill in it. Who after I counted it and said "thats 4.65" responded in a really annoyed and impatient voice "Well it looked like 4.65 to me." Well how was I supposed to know their was that amount of change in the bag unless I counted it?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 17, 2011)

lovecats said:


> Had a guest come thru my lane yesterday.  Said, "Can I ask you something?"  I said, "OK".  She says, "Can  you tell my why your milk is so high?" I think I just kinda stared at her thinking, how am I supposed to answer that?



Really?  At ours, it's cheaper than the local grocery stores (by more than $1 unless the grocery has it on sale, then it's 30 cents cheaper) and (I've heard, I don't shop there so I can't verify) about 20 cents more than Wal-Mart (we are actually 10 cents cheaper than Sam's Club, though)???


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 17, 2011)

To all of the male guests who seem to come to Target with the sole purpose of having their weekly bowel movement and then go on their merry way once the toilet is hopelessly clogged to the point where a WORK ORDER is required because regular plungers are of no help: I hate you!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 18, 2011)

Just because I'm behind the counter doesn't mean that I'm a lesser being than you.

Yes, you are the customer/guest, but -

No, just because you're such doesn't mean we have to give you an item for whatever price you say it is.

No, that doesn't mean that I should risk getting in trouble with higher-ups to serve you when YOU didn't notice my light was OFF and came into my line, even though I was closed due to having to go to break. (@guest: "customer service is more important than anything else") 

etc etc

In general: No, you don't have the right to treat me like I'm nothing but a piece of crap you stepped on. >*:*(


----------



## deezy523 (Jul 18, 2011)

NO! We do not sell floor models! And no, talking to a "manager" will not solve the problem. 
The amount of times a guest asks for the floor model when we are sold out is ridiculous. Do you really want to take the vacuum thats on the wall, it doesn't even look like it's in good condition.
My favorite episode was after the LOD told the guest she couldn't have the floor model, she demands that i give it to her. "She's not the president!"


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 18, 2011)

deezy523 said:


> NO! We do not sell floor models! And no, talking to a "manager" will not solve the problem.
> The amount of times a guest asks for the floor model when we are sold out is ridiculous. Do you really want to take the vacuum thats on the wall, it doesn't even look like it's in good condition.
> My favorite episode was after the LOD told the guest she couldn't have the floor model, she demands that i give it to her. "She's not the president!"


And of course should the case come when their demands are met, they want a discount because it's the floor model.. :facepalm:


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL some of our vacuum displays are non-workable/have the cords ripped/cut out. SO yeah, sure, go on, take it! I'll sell it to you 50% off with no refunds accepted


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 18, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> LOL some of our vacuum displays are non-workable/have the cords ripped/cut out. SO yeah, sure, go on, take it! I'll sell it to you 50% off with no refunds accepted




Which is why the previous signing specialist always cut off the cords on all the displays.  That ways he didn't have to replace them or answer stupid questions.  I've pretty much followed in his footsteps.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 18, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> And of course should the case come when their demands are met, they want a discount because it's the floor model.. :facepalm:



We sell all of our floor models in seasonal at the end.. Today just did a carry out for some patio chairs that were 75% clearance (floor model).


----------



## niemela (Jul 25, 2011)

1. I work in the pharmacy, please don't come to the counter and ask me where to find the most random item possible in the store. I never leave the pharmacy, I have no idea.

2. Guests who want me to ring up their whole cart of items. I had one woman last shift who made me ring up all of her stuff, then halfway through she decided she thought I made a mistake and made me do it all over again. Surprise surprise, the price was exactly the same as it was the first time.

3. Guests who get mad at us when their doctor hasn't called in refills/prior auths. It's not my fault your doctor hasn't done it yet, don't get mad at me!


----------



## TargetCA (Jul 25, 2011)

1. This happened a while ago, so I was gathering carts as usual, and this old lady tries to park backwards (with the front end facing the parking lot lane). Because she was so slow (well she ended up doing it all wrong because her car was crooked in the parking spot) , I ended up waiting about a minute or 2. So finally waiting, I decide it should be safe to pass, when suddenly she pulls out, and I almost hit her.

So because I couldnt really stop, shes cusses out "YOU JERK!", and im like wtf, and after pass by, shes tries to walk over to be and she keep yelling "WHAT IS YOUR NAME?" "I WAS TRYING TO BACK UP IN THAT SPOT".

But in the end, I decided to just let it go  by saying stuff like "Calm down, sorry it was an accident, didnt mean to..." and shes like "thanks for apologizing..." Funny things can happen

2. And I can't stress enough on how many times guests leave things in their dam carts. Ridiculous, and ridicule to the CA's out there. I find uneaten popcorn, sandwiches, drinks from STARBUCKS (WASTING MONEH) that aren't emptied. I find guests leaving things like boxes, A FULL BAG OF GAMES, 12-pack soda, water in the DAM carts.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2011)

To the guest who left 2 12-packs of cokes in the cart: We looked outside, the cart attendant checked carts as he was bringing them in...no dice. No, we DON'T replace items you are STUPID enough to leave in your cart outside. Frankly I don't care that Walmart or the local grocery chain would replace it for you. If it's IN the store, it goes to the service desk as a paid-n-left. Once it's outside, it's on YOUR nickle.
Next time, get off your @#$% cell phone & pay attention.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2011)

niemela said:


> 1. I work in the pharmacy, please don't come to the counter and ask me where to find the most random item possible in the store. I never leave the pharmacy, I have no idea.
> 
> 2. Guests who want me to ring up their whole cart of items. I had one woman last shift who made me ring up all of her stuff, then halfway through she decided she thought I made a mistake and made me do it all over again. Surprise surprise, the price was exactly the same as it was the first time.
> 
> 3. Guests who get mad at us when their doctor hasn't called in refills/prior auths. It's not my fault your doctor hasn't done it yet, don't get mad at me!



I also work in the pharmacy and would like to add 4. Guests who bring in a prescription for something like eye drops when you're swamped. You take the script, tell them it will be "20 minutes" and they get pissy because "It's ONLY eyedrops!". Ummm...yeah, but there are 10 people AHEAD of you that are waiting to have THEIR prescriptions processed, filled, and checked!

On a side note...I guess there was a pharmacist who USED TO work for Target who had a guest that said that to him so he went and grabbed a random box off the shelf and handed it to him and said "OK. Here are 'just some eye drops' since you don't want to wait so we can make sure they're the right ones". I don't think he was employed much longer after that (although the guest DID end up waiting!)


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2011)

I swear, this week I'm getting an abundance of stupid...
To the lady who bought a large glass vase & apparently let it roll around the floor of your car on the drive home: It wasn't cracked & chipped when you bought it, it's not our fault you didn't wrap it before the trip home &, since it's not our fault, we're NOT replacing it or accepting it for return. 
Instead of "you break it, you bought it", it's "you bought it, YOU broke it"!


----------



## HLTL4Hawks (Jul 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest who left 2 12-packs of cokes in the cart: We looked outside, the cart attendant checked carts as he was bringing them in...no dice. No, we DON'T replace items you are STUPID enough to leave in your cart outside. Frankly I don't care that Walmart or the local grocery chain would replace it for you. If it's IN the store, it goes to the service desk as a paid-n-left. Once it's outside, it's on YOUR nickle.
> Next time, get off your @#$% cell phone & pay attention.



Reminds me of the guest that got pissed because she left *5* of the 15ish dollar totes in her cart, yet she remembered the lids! How does that happen, especially when that was the only thing she bought, no we won't replace that


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 26, 2011)

So as many of you know I'm on the remodel team at a local chain. We can wear jeans and T shirts. Today I wore my old Kakhi cargos (to hold my box knive, gloves and other ************ I need to carry) had from target and a black T shirt. I asked this lady if she needed help finding anything and she got all in a hissy fit and saying I dont know anything since I'm doing work americans refuse to do.


Really? What work do "americans" do? hmmmmm


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2011)

Guest_Attendant said:


> So as many of you know I'm on the remodel team at a local chain. We can wear jeans and T shirts. Today I wore my old Kakhi cargos (to hold my box knive, gloves and other ************ I need to carry) had from target and a black T shirt. I asked this lady if she needed help finding anything and she got all in a hissy fit and saying I dont know anything since I'm doing work americans refuse to do.
> 
> 
> Really? What work do "americans" do? hmmmmm



:facepalm:


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 27, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> So as many of you know I'm on the remodel team at a local chain. We can wear jeans and T shirts. Today I wore my old Kakhi cargos (to hold my box knive, gloves and other ************ I need to carry) had from target and a black T shirt. I asked this lady if she needed help finding anything and she got all in a hissy fit and saying I dont know anything since I'm doing work americans refuse to do.
> 
> 
> Really? What work do "americans" do? hmmmmm



oh my god..... If you didn't blow up in her face... I seriously respect you...  wow, I would've totally lost it.  Even sitting here thinking about someone saying that to me makes me fume...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wha.....? Because you were trying to HELP HER?! What a moronic b*tch!

As to work "Americans refuse to do", I saw an article about paroled convicts in Georgia who were given a chance to pick produce in the fields since they couldn't get hired for most jobs & farmers had a shortage of workers because many migrants had left, fearing deportation. Most couldn't make it past 5 hrs the first day. A few made it to 8 hrs after a week but eventually quit. The team boss pitted them against his migrant team (who averaged 10 hr days). The ex-cons filled one truck, the migrants 5 trucks.


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 28, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Wha.....? Because you were trying to HELP HER?! What a moronic b*tch!
> 
> As to work "Americans refuse to do", I saw an article about paroled convicts in Georgia who were given a chance to pick produce in the fields since they couldn't get hired for most jobs & farmers had a shortage of workers because many migrants had left, fearing deportation. Most couldn't make it past 5 hrs the first day. A few made it to 8 hrs after a week but eventually quit. The team boss pitted them against his migrant team (who averaged 10 hr days). The ex-cons filled one truck, the migrants 5 trucks.



The only job I couldn't handle is one that was in a factory that was violating OSHA standards.  They required the solo lifting of 125-200 pound plastic tubes above your head to put on a table, into a box, and then stacked on a pallet without any equipment.  After 3 months of 12 hour days of that, and the amount of painkiller abuse I was doing, my body suddenly built up immunity, I woke up one warning in so much pain, my body actually shut down and I was virtually paralyzed.  I had to call my room mate to call in for me, after 3 days I was still in massive amounts of pain but could move again, at that point I went to a doctor who told me I need to take several weeks off, and quit that job.  

Ironically, my other friend that worked there hurt his back with a major injury shortly after I left, and filed a lawsuit. He was awarded several hundred thousand dollars and the company shut down.  I was stupid, and lucky.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2011)

GlobalTargetTM said:


> I was stupid, and *lucky*.


No amount of money can buy back being pain-free. You were VERY lucky.


----------



## deezy523 (Jul 28, 2011)

No, I have not seen your missing shopping cart. The amount of times this happens to me is baffling. And the fact that they blame it on me is troubling.


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 28, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> No amount of money can buy back being pain-free. You were VERY lucky.



Indeed I was.  Luckily for me, I've turned my life around massively since that point.  Hell even Target is just a job I accepted for a little extra spending money on top of my day job.  How many people are that lucky these days...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

No, we cannot special order an item (that we can only order a case of 50) so you can buy 1!  I don't care WHOSE mother you are, NOT GONNA' HAPPEN!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for parking your cart right behind the Wav.
Did you notice that I was up there hanging the sign?
Since you did such a good job of blocking me in and left the sleeping baby in the cart, I had to come down, find you and ask you to move it.
Thanks also for the nasty look, sorry to inconvenience you.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 29, 2011)

To the guest who fell/slipped and cracked his head. I do hope you will be alright and will make a speedy recovery My boss did not like having your blood on his clothes but he did what needed to be done and that was to help you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2011)

To the lady reporting the dog left in a car on a hot day: Why didn't you take down the license plate or give me specific directions instead of pointing off somewhere? You were concerned enough to ask me if I'd taken care of it when you passed by twice & didn't seem happy that I wasn't out there breaking out a window despite running overhead pages for "the owner of XXX car". Turns out the driver was at another business nearby & all the windows were down.


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 29, 2011)

To the guest that was trying to tear open an ipad 2 smart cover and got mad that I refused to break the seal because you "wanted to look at it" and then proceeded to tell me "I lost a sale"...

I'm not commission... even if I was, I wouldn't give a ************.  Get your ass out of my store.  I tell you what to do.  If you are reasonable, I'll consider doing whatever it is you want, otherwise I'm under no obligation to do what you say.  Management has my back on this.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jul 30, 2011)

You need to give her this site 

http://www.apple.com/ipad/smart-cover/

"Polyurethane & Leather covers"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

To the guests that only want the "brand" for their prescriptions: please have your doctors submit the e-scripts as DAW 1 (brand only) so we don't fill your Rx as generic (although in 1 case yesterday, someone-actually not me for once-screwed up and missed the comment) or have to fight with the insurance!

And to the other guest that went on the (I kid you not!) 5 minute rant in the soap aisle on how Target is "losing their 'Brand' by pushing 'their brand' over 'name brands' on certain products" (i.e. the large refills of liquid Dial soap) I hope you took my advice and filled out the survey because I really don't think my LOD last night gave a rat's arse when I told him (the "he can just go to Costco for his industrial size soap" was my first clue)


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 31, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To the guests that only want the "brand" for their prescriptions: please have your doctors submit the e-scripts as DAW 1 (brand only) so we don't fill your Rx as generic (although in 1 case yesterday, someone-actually not me for once-screwed up and missed the comment) or have to fight with the insurance!



Can't you use DAW i think 3 or 4? (Guest requests brand)?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Can't you use DAW i think 3 or 4? (Guest requests brand)?



That would actually be DAW 2...4 is when no generic is available (which we've had to use quite a bit for CII ADHD meds that have been "out of stock" for a LONG time), and I've never used 3 but I think it's for pharmacist substitution???

The thing is with one guest, he has about 10 different meds and only gets the generic on SOME of them...we only have so much space to write a *bold* comment so it's abbreviated. His doctor is aware of his preference (he is lactose intolerant and the generics supposedly have dairy products in the fillers...how he KNOWS this, I'm not sure since we switch manufacturers so often???) and also knows that his insurance won't pay for a DAW 2 so we have to have them resubmit as a DAW 1 anyway (which they always do, no problem). If they would just do it in the first place, there wouldn't be an issue!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 2, 2011)

To the guest who insisted on actually READING the "Privacy Policy" before signing for her prescriptions...REALLY?!?!  You're only acknowledging that you've RECEIVED it, not that you've READ it!  I could've filled 10 prescriptions while you were reading...AND, there was really no need to cover the signature thing WHILE you were signing OR putting your PIN number in. If I REALLY wanted your signature, I can retrieve it electronically and your PIN is useless to me without your card 

I bet she's one of the few who actually read EVERY word of her mortgage documents as well...


----------



## AsAdvertised (Aug 2, 2011)

To the guest who asked me to explain what the Target Red Card is to her, twice:
I told you from the beginning that in order to open a Red Card you need to know your social and to have an ID so don't acted shocked when it asks you for your social.

Don't want me to swipe your ID? Fine, I'll key it in.-____-
She got to the signing screen where it says "..I authorize Target to blah blah in my blah blah..." 
She read a line that she didn't like. Gasped all dramatically like there was a naked woman on the screen. Threw the red pen at me and demanded I give her back her ID. She tried grabbing the screen and hit Accept on accident. 

"Congratulations, you got a Target Red Card" (I admit I may have said it slightly sarcastic)

She screamed "they are gonna knowwwwww!" and ran off, leaving her temp card (the receipt thing) and all her stuff there.


Wtf just happened. Seriously. I stood there for like 3 minutes in a daze wondering what happened. My whole line of guests were laughing.  

I was off 20 mins after that, I guess she never came back... She's gonna scream when she gets her red card in the mail.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw, man....you have all the fun guests...


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2011)

To the guest in my line with both an overflowing cart of groceries AND an overflowing handbasket of baby clothes: thank you for being nice and understanding that you had a lot of stuff and that the transaction was gonna take a while (unlike every other year's-worth-of-groceries guest), but it didn't make the lady behind you get any less pissed at me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 2, 2011)

To the lady (can't even bring myself to call her what we're supposed to call our customers...) who was checking out in front of me tonight that gave the cashier an earful...do NOT say you don't care HOW you get your cash back, complain because it's "not how you want it", THEN go on a diatribe about how you HATE coming to Target because we "no longer provide decent customer service". If it's TRULY that bad, do us all a favor and just stop coming. 

Oh, this was AFTER she chewed out the pharmacist because her INSURANCE would only pay for a 30 day supply of her medicine and a 90-day supply was around $300 if she wanted to pay cash for the additional 60 pills...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2011)

What the heck makes some guests think it's okay to go into the fitting room to try something on, come out with the item on and the tag ripped off and say, "I'm going to wear this out, but I have the tag so I'll still pay for it."

:facepalm:

Like I'm going to believe that, I wish I could punch these people :blowup:


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 3, 2011)

AsAdvertised said:


> To the guest who asked me to explain what the Target Red Card is to her, twice:
> I told you from the beginning that in order to open a Red Card you need to know your social and to have an ID so don't acted shocked when it asks you for your social.
> 
> Don't want me to swipe your ID? Fine, I'll key it in.-____-
> ...



Did you happen to see if she had other credit cards on her?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To the lady (can't even bring myself to call her what we're supposed to call our customers...) who was checking out in front of me tonight that gave the cashier an earful...do NOT say you don't care HOW you get your cash back, complain because it's "not how you want it", THEN go on a diatribe about how you HATE coming to Target because we "no longer provide decent customer service". If it's TRULY that bad, do us all a favor and just stop coming.
> 
> Oh, this was AFTER she chewed out the pharmacist because her INSURANCE would only pay for a 30 day supply of her medicine and a 90-day supply was around $300 if she wanted to pay cash for the additional 60 pills...



Sounds like her tiara was on too tight.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 3, 2011)

Cross Dresser and A guy (by himself) carrying a pink purse 

Nuff said.,


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> What the heck makes some guests think it's okay to go into the fitting room to try something on, come out with the item on and the tag ripped off and say, "I'm going to wear this out, but I have the tag so I'll still pay for it."
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Like I'm going to believe that, I wish I could punch these people :blowup:



Our fitting room lady actually lets some people do that and they actually buy the items. They would come to my lane with the tag saying they are either wearing the shirt, shoes, or a jacket.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 3, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Sounds like her tiara was on too tight.



Yeah...she's also the lady who commented on my wedding ring then asked me if it was real (yes) and if my husband lost his job? I said "Ummm....no....why?"  And she said "Well, if he can afford a ring like that, I don't know why you'd be working at _Target_" and walked away.  I was just....:blowup:


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Yeah...she's also the lady who commented on my wedding ring then asked me if it was real (yes) and if my husband lost his job? I said "Ummm....no....why?"  And she said "Well, if he can afford a ring like that, I don't know why you'd be working at _Target_" and walked away.  I was just....:blowup:



What makes people think they have the right to make personal comments to total strangers like that?
I just don't understand people like that.
There are times when I'm sure people have thought I was an obnoxious customer but I would never make a comment like that.


----------



## ach5063 (Aug 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> What the heck makes some guests think it's okay to go into the fitting room to try something on, come out with the item on and the tag ripped off and say, "I'm going to wear this out, but I have the tag so I'll still pay for it."
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Like I'm going to believe that, I wish I could punch these people :blowup:



At my store we have a soft lines TM walk the guest to the check lanes. I may be mistaken but isn't this also BP?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Yeah...she's also the lady who commented on my wedding ring then asked me if it was real (yes) and if my husband lost his job? I said "Ummm....no....why?"  And she said "Well, if he can afford a ring like that, I don't know why you'd be working at _Target_" and walked away.  I was just....:blowup:



She must be a graduate of the Glenn Beck Charm School....


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 3, 2011)

I asked a guest for ID and she said she's old enough to be my mother. I asked again saying I have to swipe it or else I can't sell her the wine and she told me "************ you", left her merchandise on the belt and left. There was about a cart worth of items including food items such as milk, eggs, and meats.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 4, 2011)

Has she ever bought alcohol before? :facepalm:


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 4, 2011)

She kept insisting we were breaking the law by asking for ID.

She told me "You know you are breaking the law right? You can get in trouble for asking for stuff like that"

I kept saying it was the law for her to show me an ID and then thats when she dropped the F bomb.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Aug 4, 2011)

Some of your comments and experiences at the check lanes with guests makes me glad I don't cashier. My experiences with guests on the sales floor for the most part have been good.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 4, 2011)

To the guest who asked me to check for a stroller in the back because you didn't like the box on the floor that was a little scraped up: Don't get all huffy when I tell you very politely that we don't have any in the back, as if I've done you a great disservice. There's one RIGHT THERE on the shelf that is undoubtedly perfectly fine, you just can't get over a slight cosmetic defect in the _packaging material_.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 4, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> Some of your comments and experiences at the check lanes with guests makes me glad I don't cashier. My experiences with guests on the sales floor for the most part have been good.


Yeah because Guests need your help. By the time they get to the checklanes, they just want to get out.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 4, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> To the guest who asked me to check for a stroller in the back because you didn't like the box on the floor that was a little scraped up: Don't get all huffy when I tell you very politely that we don't have any in the back, as if I've done you a great disservice. There's one RIGHT THERE on the shelf that is undoubtedly perfectly fine, you just can't get over a slight cosmetic defect in the _packaging material_.


I've had guests ask for a discount when the corners of the box are smashed.

It's like seriously, it's just the box, it's not even the actual product.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> Our fitting room lady actually lets some people do that and they actually buy the items. They would come to my lane with the tag saying they are either wearing the shirt, shoes, or a jacket.



Really? I swear I'd get shot if I let people do that. I'm sure some people are honest and actually would pay for the item, but at the same time it would be very easy for them to ditch the tag and walk out.



			
				ach5063 said:
			
		

> At my store we have a soft lines TM walk the guest to the check lanes. I may be mistaken but isn't this also BP?



Interesting. I can see it being allowed if we would do that too, but we don't


----------



## AsAdvertised (Aug 5, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> Did you happen to see if she had other credit cards on her?



She had a Bank Of America debit card that she said was her "just in case I don't get the Target card" form of payment. Other than that, i didnt see any.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> What makes people think they have the right to make personal comments to total strangers like that?
> I just don't understand people like that.
> There are times when I'm sure people have thought I was an obnoxious customer but I would never make a comment like that.


I don't either...I should've said "I'm working here because I enjoy dealing with beyotches like you!" LOL!



redeye58 said:


> She must be a graduate of the Glenn Beck Charm School....


LMAO!!!


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 5, 2011)

No I was not "trespassing" in the old Hollywood video. See my name tag? See the pallets of fixtures? Do the math bud.


----------



## Ajax11 (Aug 5, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Interesting. I can see it being allowed if we would do that too, but we don't



That's the way it's been done at my stores as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2011)

To that one guest, a raincheck slip is not a coupon.:facepalm:


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 8, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> I've had guests ask for a discount when the corners of the box are smashed.
> 
> It's like seriously, it's just the box, it's not even the actual product.



When stores used to carry the california closests, I had a guest ask for a discount because she was "buying a whole set."  I told her she could get 10% off when she is approved for a Target RedCard.  But thats all.  And she kept on. And again I told her the price on the label is what we sell it at.

An idiot ETL comes by and says to the lady 'SURE...I will give you an extra 10% off.'


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 12, 2011)

Guest 01: Thanks a whole lot for getting on my case because I "won't accept your coupons".  I'm following policy, and I tried being as nice/polite as possible to you despite how abrasive and downright rude you were beginning to get.  

Guest 02: If I had a kid and he was as rude/mouthy as yours (no, I don't care if your kid is just four years old), I wouldn't bring him with me.  Not only was he refusing to listen and SIT DOWN in the cart, but he was also being a cheeky little brat, saying stuff that would of gotten me smacked if I did what he was doing. :C And if he's only four and you let him get away with that... I hate to see him ten years from now.

Guest 03: I really hope nothing happens to your children.  Refusing to listen to the cashier and letting your kids stand up/climb all over the cart/up onto the lanes?  Yeah... my poor guests were horrified, and unable to watch because they were afraid they would witness your kids falling over the edge and onto the ground. :/


----------



## Target Annie (Aug 12, 2011)

at my store, the toilets do not flush themselves, you need to walk a little closer to the toilet and push that one lever on the side. There you go, I knew you could do it! Good Guest!

the water faucets do not turn themselves off. It's very wasteful for you to walk away thinking who knows what and leave the water running. That's ok, lazy guest. I got it - don't stress yourself.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 13, 2011)

To the ladies that bought about $900 worth of One Spot and toiletries and extreme couponed it down to just over $200 (all the coupons were legit AND they all worked!!): thank you for coming to my lane right after my lunch rather than right before I was supposed to leave. Also, thank you for not only putting on a happy face, but actually being nice and conversating with me throughout the transaction. You really helped to pass the time for me.

Needless to say, the GSA let me move to express after this sale.


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 13, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> To the ladies that bought about $900 worth of One Spot and toiletries and extreme couponed it down to just over $200 (all the coupons were legit AND they all worked!!): thank you for coming to my lane right after my lunch rather than right before I was supposed to leave. Also, thank you for not only putting on a happy face, but actually being nice and conversating with me throughout the transaction. You really helped to pass the time for me.
> 
> Needless to say, the GSA let me move to express after this sale.


What all were they buying? ;;

I know for sure that the items that are coupon applicable wouldn't of been allowed to have THAT MUCH bought of... seeing as our store limits the amount of coupons usable per like items.

---

@Thread:

To that one guest who not only came into my line long after my light was turned off/before I got off: 

Not only that, but you also left your crap in your basket for me to remove but no, of course you couldn't be bothered to remove the friggin' slushie you had in there still - and while it didn't spill entirely, the straw went flying and ended up getting all over my screen, keyboard, check machine... as well as ruining/defecting some of the items you had. -_-

Thanks a whole effing lot.

Lazy people who can't be bothered to put your own crap out of the baskets, and are apparently too blind/ignorant to be bothered to go to a lane with lights on.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 13, 2011)

> To that one guest who not only came into my line long after my light was turned off/before I got off:
> 
> Not only that, but you also left your crap in your basket for me to remove but no, of course you couldn't be bothered to remove the friggin' slushie you had in there still - and while it didn't spill entirely, the straw went flying and ended up getting all over my screen, keyboard, check machine... as well as ruining/defecting some of the items you had. -_-
> 
> ...



I had a woman actually stomp her feet like a 2 year old as she walked away after I told her I was closed.
Then there are those who will ask if you are open when you're light is on and you're standing at your register:facepalm:


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 13, 2011)

lovecats said:


> I had a woman actually stomp her feet like a 2 year old as she walked away after I told her I was closed.
> Then there are those who will ask if you are open when you're light is on and you're standing at your register:facepalm:


Yes, it seems people work in opposites where I am.

WHen your light is off, they all flock over.
When it's on, they ignore you entirely. :|


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 13, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> Yes, it seems people work in opposites where I am.
> 
> WHen your light is off, they all flock over.
> When it's on, they ignore you entirely. :|



Same thing at my store. Me and my fellow cashiers actually joke about it.

Must be because were from S. Cali


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope, it happens down yonder too.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> at my store, the toilets do not flush themselves, you need to walk a little closer to the toilet and push that one lever on the side. There you go, I knew you could do it! Good Guest!
> 
> the water faucets do not turn themselves off. It's very wasteful for you to walk away thinking who knows what and leave the water running. That's ok, lazy guest. I got it - don't stress yourself.



It's not that they're lazy, they just don't want to catch cooties from anyone  I'm sure it's not "brand", but I called one guest out when she walked out of the stall without flushing the other day. She just walked out and I asked her "excuse me, do you plan on flushing?" she said " do you KNOW what is on those handles?  DISGUSTING!". I just said "so do it with a paper towel in your hand, but please have some consideration for other customers" and walked out :disappoint:


----------



## DotWarner (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, there are bacteria and such on the toilet handles.  This is why we wash our hands after using the toilet.  Was she also planning to not wash her hands?  YUCK!


----------



## greatteam (Aug 14, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> It's not that they're lazy, they just don't want to catch cooties from anyone  I'm sure it's not "brand", but I called one guest out when she walked out of the stall without flushing the other day. She just walked out and I asked her "excuse me, do you plan on flushing?" she said " do you KNOW what is on those handles?  DISGUSTING!". I just said "so do it with a paper towel in your hand, but please have some consideration for other customers" and walked out :disappoint:



Could she not just use her foot to hit the handle...? :facepalm:


----------



## lovecats (Aug 14, 2011)

greatteam said:


> Could she not just use her foot to hit the handle...? :facepalm:



I would've paid to see that


----------



## Target Annie (Aug 14, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> It's not that they're lazy, they just don't want to catch cooties from anyone  I'm sure it's not "brand", but I called one guest out when she walked out of the stall without flushing the other day. She just walked out and I asked her "excuse me, do you plan on flushing?" she said " do you KNOW what is on those handles?  DISGUSTING!". I just said "so do it with a paper towel in your hand, but please have some consideration for other customers" and walked out :disappoint:



GTC to you for calling out the guest - I love it!


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 14, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> It's not that they're lazy, they just don't want to catch cooties from anyone  I'm sure it's not "brand", but I called one guest out when she walked out of the stall without flushing the other day. She just walked out and I asked her "excuse me, do you plan on flushing?" she said " do you KNOW what is on those handles?  DISGUSTING!". I just said "so do it with a paper towel in your hand, but please have some consideration for other customers" and walked out :disappoint:



How did she open the stall? Because you have people with dirty hands opening it to get in/out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

lac704 said:


> Yes, there are bacteria and such on the toilet handles.  This is why we wash our hands after using the toilet.  Was she also planning to not wash her hands?  YUCK!



I don't think she was...she walked to the sink, but was leaning towards it and hadn't turned on the water when I walked out. I didn't stick around to see how quickly she walked out, though


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2011)

To the guest returning an item without the packaging: you bought 11 similar items & I wasn't able to determine which one you were returning so I asked if you could bring one from the floor to expedite your return. 
You: Can't you get it?
Me: No, ma'am. I'm the only one at the service desk.
You: Can you get someone to bring it up?
Me: I'll have to find someone with a walkie & ask someone from that dept to come up & see which item they're looking for.
You: OK. Can you do that?
It was during a peak time & it took 20 min during which time you stood idly as the ill-mannered fruit-of-your-womb tied up all my kiosks banging on the keyboards while other guests were attempting to look up registries. You must have an incredibly dull existance if you had that much time to burn doing nothing.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa, red! I would be backing you up. Just hit the red button on the keyboard. "additional cashiers to gs" & then the hit silent get Gstl button after that.
Both of us should be there quickly.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 16, 2011)

Had an old lady standing in front of the cart doors tonight.. When the sun is low in the evening, it creates a lot of glare on the cart door windows making it hard to see inside.

Anyways, I told her she couldn't stand there for safety reasons and she got all pissed off lol. She did move, but kept ***************ing while moving.

I guess she doesn't realize that if a cart attendant came in the doors with a line of carts, and that metal door came swinging open suddenly, that would most likely ************ her up pretty bad.

Also gotta love the people chatting on their cellphones in front of the cart doors.... /Sigh


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 16, 2011)

To the idiot cutting across the parking lot last night: you're lucky I saw you in my rear view mirror driving like a maniac before I pulled out. Your little Mitsubishi would've fit nicely under the front end of my Expedition and probably wouldn't have caused much damage to MY vehicle...YOURS, however, would've been toast. There are lanes to drive perpendicular to the aisles at the front and rear of the parking lot, I suggest you use them in the future...next time, you might not be as lucky!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 16, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Had an old lady standing in front of the cart doors tonight.. When the sun is low in the evening, it creates a lot of glare on the cart door windows making it hard to see inside.
> 
> Anyways, I told her she couldn't stand there for safety reasons and she got all pissed off lol. She did move, but kept ***************ing while moving.
> 
> ...


I love how everybody just leaves their cart on the "lane side" of the carts as they're leaving. I mean, really, how difficult is it to push it an extra 3 feet so they're AT LEAST in the middle? I was coming back from lunch yesterday and a guest left her cart LITERALLY in the middle of the doorway, about 3 feet from the door...just stopped, picked her bags up and left!  I said (sarcastically), "Oh, here, let me move your cart for you". She just turned around (she was between the doors at this time) and looked at me startled, so she obviously didn't realize I was behind her, and said "Oh, thanks". 

Have I mentioned that my store is in an upper-middle class area and quite a few of the guests think their stuff doesn't stink? They're the ones who are the biggest PITAs too!


----------



## Barcode (Aug 16, 2011)

My store is upper-middle class as well too..

People just leave their carts in front of the door all the time, and I spend a ton of time clearing the exit area out.

They could at least just leave them in the middle-ish area so the people coming in take them


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 16, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> How did she open the stall? Because you have people with dirty hands opening it to get in/out.



Their foot?


As for the restroom issues many places, including walmart :disappoint:  have a auto flush and auto sink where the water turns on my your hand movement.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2011)

"If it was a snake it would have bit me!"

Stop. Saying. That!!!!


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 18, 2011)

I like when guests get all dramatic and say sheesh could this be any slower?? Tapping their feet and grumbling under their breath that the line is long and it is busy because of BTS. It's like hello we had a bunch of call offs on the front end and there aren't many people on the SF deal with it or leave!


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 19, 2011)

I hate when guests say, "you overcharged me for this item".

It's like, no I didn't, the computer did, not me.


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 19, 2011)

I like when guests get mad saying can I get my icee or drink here? I say no sorry you have to go over there. Guest says you mean I have to wait in line? I feel like saying want me to play you a tiny violin?? LOL


----------



## Guest Attendant (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a long line while getting some dog treats for my two pups. I just went over to food ave and got a drink. After that the line calmed down. god a rude cashier but meh not my problem.


----------



## niemela (Aug 20, 2011)

Yesterday the pharmacist and I were walking back to the Pharmacy to open up again after lunch, and there was a guest already waiting at the counter. I noticed that another guest had written us a note while we were gone so I showed it to the pharmacist, and the guest standing there got really rude and was like "Excuse me, are you shielding that note from me!?"

Uh...the note was for us and has nothing to do with you, but sorry, how rude of me to not allow you to read it first! So weird.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Indeed. Keep that one for the books.


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 21, 2011)

I love it when guests cop attitudes with you like they know everything. I feel like saying lady I have been here longer than you and I know more than you so shut up! I of course cannot say that have to bite my tongue but I want to tell them off sometimes.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 22, 2011)

Had a guest last night with muliple coupons.  3 were expired Tgt cpns. She gave me an attitude and said you can't give me one day on those.  I said the machine won't let me.  Our GSAs or GSTL won't even overide those especially with the attitude she had.  Then she questioned how the Tgt cpns show 0 on the top.  I pointed out how they take it off on the bottom.  As she's walking away she's saying, "  I don't think she deducted those.  I  never saw the total going down."  I'm like, "whatever, lady.  Please, go away!"  in my mind.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 22, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Had an old lady standing in front of the cart doors tonight.. When the sun is low in the evening, it creates a lot of glare on the cart door windows making it hard to see inside.
> 
> Anyways, I told her she couldn't stand there for safety reasons and she got all pissed off lol. She did move, but kept ***************ing while moving.
> 
> I guess she doesn't realize that if a cart attendant came in the doors with a line of carts, and that metal door came swinging open suddenly, that would most likely ************ her up pretty bad.


Actually happened at my store with a cart attendant so now they always have to open the doors prior to pushing in the carts.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 24, 2011)

To all of the guests who swipe their cards BEFORE signing for their Rxs and have to swipe again, NO, you are NOT going to be charged TWICE!!!! ESPECIALLY when you swipe before I've even logged into the register


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To all of the guests who swipe their cards BEFORE signing for their Rxs and have to swipe again, NO, you are NOT going to be charged TWICE!!!! ESPECIALLY when you swipe before I've even logged into the register



I HATE when people do that, especially when they decide afterwards that they wanted to use a gift card, then whine and b***h that they have to pay again after you post-void it. And the same with coupons.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 25, 2011)

To the guest who brought back the $1.14 "specialty" item without a receipt and had to receive cash...if the $1.25 credit you DIDN'T receive on your card is going to "make or break" you, maybe you should rethink the 10 bottles of wine and assorted cosmetics you had in your shopping cart when you came back for your credit


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 29, 2011)

I hate when I do bathroom checkups and guests keep barging in asking if it's closed!

I put 2 "Closed" signs completely blocking off entrance and I even close the door, yet while I'm moping the floor I always get a guest or two trying to come in and use it. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 29, 2011)

is your store low volume? we wouldn't close the restroom unless we were doing a SERIOUS clean up (like all over the floors). your store doesn't seriously make you mop the floor every hour do they ?


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 29, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> is your store low volume? we wouldn't close the restroom unless we were doing a SERIOUS clean up (like all over the floors). your store doesn't seriously make you mop the floor every hour do they ?


 Were a pfresh store, kinda big.

And sadly yes, although me and other CAs normally don't, but our ETL says we should devote the extra 2 mins and mop the floor to keep it brand. Usually we just check it off, but lately we have been getting alot of dirt in our store restrooms and just the other day we had feces covering the womens floor restroom. You would think the ladies room would be the cleanest but in my experience the mens restroom is always tidy. Everytime I clean the womens restroom, there is always paper on the floor, for the mens its just a matter of filling up the toilet paper.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeh, I'm always embarrassed for my gender when I see how much they trash the women's restroom. 
The guys' is usually cleaner but smells because they don't always flush.


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Aug 31, 2011)

Funny, my store almost NEVER cleans the restroom. Its not a rare occurrence at all for the female GSTL/GSAs to pull a male cashier off their lane and tell them to go hit the button in the bathroom. I have seen the same muddy footprints on the floor for days more than once.


----------



## Electronics King (Aug 31, 2011)

...That one guest who zig zags in front of you when you're trying to push a row of carts back to the front of the store. Sir/ma'am, we don't call this a "Train" of carts for nothing...because you can't stop a train!


----------



## GSAnchor (Aug 31, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> Were a pfresh store, kinda big.
> 
> And sadly yes, although me and other CAs normally don't, but our ETL says we should devote the extra 2 mins and mop the floor to keep it brand. Usually we just check it off, but lately we have been getting alot of dirt in our store restrooms and just the other day we had feces covering the womens floor restroom. You would think the ladies room would be the cleanest but in my experience the mens restroom is always tidy. Everytime I clean the womens restroom, there is always paper on the floor, for the mens its just a matter of filling up the toilet paper.



Agreed, men's is always cleaner. Most I ever have to do is swiffer the floor mostly by the urinals. Women's on the other hand is where we always have code browns and other disgusting, unsightly fiascos. I have also come to the conclusion that women have toilet paper fiestas in our bathrooms. I don't understand how so many bits of paper end up on the floor.


----------



## Ajax11 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've had a long standing theory that _MOST_ women think it is beneath them to clean up after themselves if they make a mess.  While guys have more likely had to do similar jobs in their past so they empathize with people doing a dirty job and are more willing to clean up after themselves.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no idea but I too wonder why there is so much paper on the floor.


----------



## Target Annie (Aug 31, 2011)

those little pieces of paper are from the ends of the toilet paper. When you grab at the roll, and get just the very end, a little piece falls to the floor. Those that feel ownership and are willing to clean up after themselves clean it up. It's not painful to grab a piece of paper and quickly clean up. Many don't feel that it's necessary. hence, the paper party on the floor.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 31, 2011)

Then there are the people who think they need to put a couple of inches worth of paper on the toilet seat before they will sit on it.  The huge amount of paper winds up either clogging up the toilet or all over the floor.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2011)

To the mom who told her kids to 'not' flush the toilet because it was 'covered in germs', it was almost worth being deafened by your shriek of horror when you discovered your toddler on his hands & knees on the FLOOR! :diablo:


----------



## dutifulTM (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for being such a sweet old lady.  The fact that you asked so nicely for me to double-bag so and so items (and at the same time had more or less valid reasons for doing so!) made it a pleasure for me to do so for me.  

Thank you as well for being polite and ASKING if I could give you a large bag, instead of just doing what most everyone else does and reaching over/grabbing for one - You want it? Here, have it! <3

And it also made my day that you were telling me how sweet/nice I am, and how you always try to see if I'm working so you can come to me versus any of the other cashiers. 

Gave me a smile and made my day all the more brighter.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2011)

^LOVE those guests!


----------



## dutifulTM (Sep 1, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> ^LOVE those guests!


It's just a pity that, sadly, don't seem to see much like them.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2011)

To the guest trying to use expired coupons: did you REALLY think you could pass them off by cropping off the expiration date on top? You demanded to know how I 'knew' it was expired so I swung my screen around for you to see. Then you got even more rude when my GSTL told you we couldn't accept ANY of your coupons without exp dates, saying that not 'all' coupons HAVE exp dates. True, but they say NO EXPIRATION DATE. I (& the other guests behind you) were glad when you made your drama exit w/o buying anything, announcing that you were going to WALMART!
*Gasp* Not WALMART! Oh, it just BREAKS my heart to hear that -- NOT!


----------



## GSAnchor (Sep 1, 2011)

To the guest who said her "$400 coach purse" was ruined because someone spilled red arctic blast in the child seat of your cart. My sincerest apologies. I should definitely pay to  have that dry-cleaned for you. After telling you there was nothing I can do and I am very sorry that it happened you b****** at me and my STL. Hope I run into you sometime soon... possibly with my car.


----------



## TargetTeam (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so sick of the guests that let their kids run amok in the store and stand in carts and lie down on the bottom of the carts. I used to say something now it's like I don't flipping care they don't care obviously....


----------



## ach5063 (Sep 2, 2011)

GSAnchor said:


> To the guest who said her "$400 coach purse" was ruined because someone spilled red arctic blast in the child seat of your cart. My sincerest apologies. I should definitely pay to  have that dry-cleaned for you. After telling you there was nothing I can do and I am very sorry that it happened you b****** at me and my STL. Hope I run into you sometime soon... possibly with my car.



LOL oh wow, i just almost drowned myself... can't read this forum and drink water at the same time!


----------



## lovecats (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a guest the other day that questioned the price saying the sign said it was $6.99 and not the $12.99 it rang up.  Then he proceeds to show me the picture of the sign that he took with his phone!  The sign was in there sideways which if I remember my sf training means they're in the process of changing something.  I gave him the price just because he was nice about it and not rude like some of them.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 2, 2011)

lovecats said:


> Had a guest the other day that questioned the price saying the sign said it was $6.99 and not the $12.99 it rang up.  Then he proceeds to show me the picture of the sign that he took with his phone!  The sign was in there sideways which if I remember my sf training means they're in the process of changing something.  I gave him the price just because he was nice about it and not rude like some of them.



Thats not very good practice to leave a sign in like that though


----------



## ach5063 (Sep 3, 2011)

lovecats said:


> Had a guest the other day that questioned the price saying the sign said it was $6.99 and not the $12.99 it rang up.  Then he proceeds to show me the picture of the sign that he took with his phone!  The sign was in there sideways which if I remember my sf training means they're in the process of changing something.  I gave him the price just because he was nice about it and not rude like some of them.



Why would he have taken a picture of THAT sign i wonder? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 3, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Why would he have taken a picture of THAT sign i wonder? Sounds fishy to me.


  It did to me, too.  But considering the price difference it wasn't worth making a fuss about.  Actually, you couldn't even see what kinds of clothes were even on that.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 3, 2011)

Denied my first guest at Service Desk just the other day  They just stormed off and didn't even ask to speak to my boss 

Got called over to service desk, and they had a Revlon hair iron (or w/e they are) that had no packaging. She had the receipt but it was over 100 days old, and she said that it was defective. I just told her that items can only be returned with a receipt or method of payment dated within 90 days, and any defects outside the 90 days of purchase need to be handled with the manufacturer  Oh man she was PISSED!

Had another guest come in with a kids backpack that had something wrong with it, said it was a gift and had no receipt, gift receipt, or method of payment. Told her we could only give her the lowest price in the past 90 days ($2 less than she said she paid), and she actually started to break down crying towards the end (after verbally attacking me+gstl+gstm). This is best practice right? Even if they want to exchange it? POS wouldn't let me even exchange on Drivers License.

Love having the banhammer on the front end (so to speak!)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a guest attempt to return a child's backpack because he "didn't like it". 
Denied it because he apparently liked it well enough to write his name all over it in black sharpy.


----------



## ach5063 (Sep 4, 2011)

lovecats said:


> It did to me, too.  But considering the price difference it wasn't worth making a fuss about.  Actually, you couldn't even see what kinds of clothes were even on that.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, maybe this is a thing at just my store; but cashiers are only supposed to do a price change if it's +/- $2. Any more (like $6 in your case) would require a GSTL approval. 

Idk the extent of your training tho. lol I would almost always handle it myself because even as a cashier i always had a walkie.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 4, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, maybe this is a thing at just my store; but cashiers are only supposed to do a price change if it's +/- $2. Any more (like $6 in your case) would require a GSTL approval.



I was told it's $20. And it's the same with No Barcode items (above $20 needs DPCI). I think manually entered coupons have to have a GSTL override above a certain amount though.


----------



## MrMrIce (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I was told $20 but to also use best judgement.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 4, 2011)

I was always told $20 but even if it's less than that it has to be reasonable.  Coupons it's $5 or more.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 4, 2011)

I was told it depends on the price of the item and to just use my best judgment...if it sounds "reasonable" to go ahead...there was never a "price limit" mentioned...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 4, 2011)

To the guest who wanted to bring back one of her medications because she got home and realized she really DIDN'T need it...Sorry, but it's not MY fault YOU don't know which medications you are taking.  I SPECIFICALLY asked you when you called if you needed the other one and you said "NO". I then asked you AGAIN when you picked them up if those were the ones you wanted. I don't care if you paid $60 or $0 for it, we can't give refunds on medication once it's left the pharmacy (although we will sometimes if it's in the original packaging, but that's VERY rarely!)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Sorry, but it's not MY fault YOU don't know which medications you are taking.



That's scary enough & probably why she's on meds...


----------



## TargetTeam (Sep 7, 2011)

To the two guests ( different ones) The first one thought she could sneak by and hide a necklace in a shoe box. She of course said oh I don't need that.... Of course you don't need it you were planning on stealing it. I had another guest who thought she could ticket switch on clothes. How dumb do people think we are?? I swear....


----------



## pellinore (Sep 7, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> I was told it's $20. And it's the same with No Barcode items (above $20 needs DPCI). I think manually entered coupons have to have a GSTL override above a certain amount though.



this is the practice at my store.

i think that this info is in the training guide for new cashiers and for the front desk.

however, as a new cashier (or trainee) it is impossible to remember everything...

We're looked at as though we are stupid if we ask about a price adjustment of less than $20.


----------



## pellinore (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, coupons are $5.00.

However, you can get around that by doing two coupons... if you've got a $6.50 coupon, then do it as two separate coupons.....a $3.00 and a $3.50. Not best practice, but sometimes "practical" is better than practice.

It is not always easy to flip on your lane light and then wait for 2 minutes before your GSTL or GSA comes to put their supervisor number in.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 7, 2011)

When doing Fix a Mistake coupons, I encourage cashiers to add up the coupons into 1 big coupon before sending it through. Since POS (so fitting...) doesn't let you add multiple manufac coupons and stuff like that, and you have to ring them through separately.

For big coupons over $5 I prefer cashiers not doing a $3 and $3.50, so I can come over and verify the integrity of the coupon since it is high $$ amount.


----------



## Annoyed Bullseye (Sep 8, 2011)

Dear coupon lady,
      If you're going to come into the store with your HUGE notebook filled with coupons please don't do it 20 minutes before we close and then walk up to the register right at 11pm when the store closes. We have things we need to do after we close other then ring you up for a half hour and argue with you about why your coupons cannot be used after your subtotal hits $0.00 and you still owe sales tax. 
   Thanks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 8, 2011)

Annoyed Bullseye said:


> Dear coupon lady,
> If you're going to come into the store with your HUGE notebook filled with coupons please don't do it 20 minutes before we close and then walk up to the register right at 11pm when the store closes. We have things we need to do after we close other then ring you up for a half hour and argue with you about why your coupons cannot be used after your subtotal hits $0.00 and you still owe sales tax.
> Thanks.



Not a cashier so I have to ask what is probably a stupid question.
So even if the coupons are enough to knock out the sales tax, you still have to pay it even though you aren't spending any money?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep. If you look closely at many coupons, discounts, offers, it states that the buyer is responsible for any applicable tax. The only time I've seen items free w/o tax is foodstuffs that aren't taxable to begin with.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep.

Also, if the coupons are taking over 50%, and most definitely over 70% of the total price off, it is best practice to scrutinize the coupons very carefully! Stay calm, hit your Backup button, and call your supervisor over to help verify coupons. Make sure they have right items + sizes, and quantities. Some guests will try and use their huge stack of coupons to overwhelm the cashier into hitting "accept anyway" when they shouldn't be. Expired coupons should not be allowed in any circumstance no matter how they try and rationalize it.

I know some people here think its not worth the time to deny coupons since we get reimbursed (for manufac coupons only though), but if the guest is grossly misusing coupons it is FRAUD, and Cashiers+GSTL/GSA are responsible for making sure they are being used properly.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 8, 2011)

Annoyed Bullseye said:


> Dear coupon lady,
> If you're going to come into the store with your HUGE notebook filled with coupons please don't do it 20 minutes before we close and then walk up to the register right at 11pm when the store closes. We have things we need to do after we close other then ring you up for a half hour and argue with you about why your coupons cannot be used after your subtotal hits $0.00 and you still owe sales tax.
> Thanks.


These people come at that time ON PURPOSE!  I've seen them comment about it on couponing forums (and made my views of what they're doing CRYSTAL clear)! They think you will be so "ready to leave", you WON'T argue and will just "let anything go".  I tried to explain that they're LESS likely to get your cooperation BECAUSE you're cranky that they're doing it, but they don't think so. 

Btw, these are also the type of people who see nothing wrong with clearing off a shelf of something they don't WANT or NEED, but is a "moneymaker"...who cares if the rest of us actually NEED Advil for our headaches, they're making $.05/bottle dammit!


----------



## dutifulTM (Sep 13, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Yep.
> 
> Also, if the coupons are taking over 50%, and most definitely over 70% of the total price off, it is best practice to scrutinize the coupons very carefully! Stay calm, hit your Backup button, and call your supervisor over to help verify coupons. Make sure they have right items + sizes, and quantities. Some guests will try and use their huge stack of coupons to overwhelm the cashier into hitting "accept anyway" when they shouldn't be. Expired coupons should not be allowed in any circumstance no matter how they try and rationalize it.
> 
> I know some people here think its not worth the time to deny coupons since we get reimbursed (for manufac coupons only though), but if the guest is grossly misusing coupons it is FRAUD, and Cashiers+GSTL/GSA are responsible for making sure they are being used properly.


I love the people who think the $30 off coupon is eligible for the $39.99 razor. 

Or $4 off coupon is applicable to the $3.50 item.

Lol, sorry guests, but not accepting either because IT IS NOT THE CORRECT ITEM BEING PURCHASED.  Cripes, common sense!

I have a feeling most of the newer cashiers are screwing up with coupon redemption. :/


----------



## targetismylife09 (Sep 14, 2011)

To that one guest who cleaned out pretty much our entire supply of Missoni items yesterday singlehandedly, just to turn around and sell them on eBay:  why are you so selfish??  Couldn't you at least have left a little bit for others???


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one guest who cleaned out pretty much our entire supply of Missoni items yesterday singlehandedly, just to turn around and sell them on eBay:  why are you so selfish??  Couldn't you at least have left a little bit for others???



They don't care. It's all about how much money they can make & bragging about it to their clique. Many of the ones I saw doing that were wealthy housewives looking to supplement their allowance.


----------



## MrMrIce (Sep 14, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Yep.
> 
> Also, if the coupons are taking over 50%, and most definitely over 70% of the total price off, it is best practice to scrutinize the coupons very carefully! Stay calm, hit your Backup button, and call your supervisor over to help verify coupons. Make sure they have right items + sizes, and quantities. Some guests will try and use their huge stack of coupons to overwhelm the cashier into hitting "accept anyway" when they shouldn't be. Expired coupons should not be allowed in any circumstance no matter how they try and rationalize it.
> 
> I know some people here think its not worth the time to deny coupons since we get reimbursed (for manufac coupons only though), but if the guest is grossly misusing coupons it is FRAUD, and Cashiers+GSTL/GSA are responsible for making sure they are being used properly.


I was trained to asks guests if they have coupons before I begin scanning items. If they did, I would then ask them to hand me the coupon for each item I scan and as they do I would check it.


----------



## Squid7085 (Sep 14, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> These people come at that time ON PURPOSE!  I've seen them comment about it on couponing forums (and made my views of what they're doing CRYSTAL clear)! They think you will be so "ready to leave", you WON'T argue and will just "let anything go".  I tried to explain that they're LESS likely to get your cooperation BECAUSE you're cranky that they're doing it, but they don't think so.
> 
> Btw, these are also the type of people who see nothing wrong with clearing off a shelf of something they don't WANT or NEED, but is a "moneymaker"...who cares if the rest of us actually NEED Advil for our headaches, they're making $.05/bottle dammit!



At my store it's less likely to work because, unlike during the day when there are multiple cashiers and things to be done by the GSA or GSTL. At the end of the day after close, all the registers are closed, the one cashier is taking care of that guest, the store is empty and the GSTL is sitting at the register waiting to close it. All eyes are on them, and nothing is going to slip.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2011)

To the guy who came back later to apologize after your wife damaged an item & refused to pay for it because she "can't afford that": you were a class act. Too bad your wife isn't. I hope you set a good example for your kids because she won't.


----------



## Target Chick (Sep 22, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> I know some people here think its not worth the time to deny coupons since we get reimbursed (for manufac coupons only though), but if the guest is grossly misusing coupons it is FRAUD, and Cashiers+GSTL/GSA are responsible for making sure they are being used properly.



We have a guest who comes in quite often, we'll call her "Coupon Lady."  She buys everything using coupons and then returns it for full cash value the next day.  Because of her, I tell all of my cashiers to double check all of the coupons that are being used.  P&G will only let you use a limit of 4 like coupons per transaction.  The reason I mention this is because if the coupons aren't being used correctly, the store will NOT get reimbursed.  The coupon companies have the right to deny reimbursement if the product wasn't purchased.  It is definitely worth the time to deny coupons if you think of it that way.  Besides, it makes my day when I can tell her that we can't accept her coupons because of such and such reason...it's just one less return I'll have to do the next day.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 22, 2011)

To the angry tax-exempt lady: I don't care if you bought it on clearance at another store, it's not on clearance here so I'm not giving you a 75% discount! How many people have to explain to you that DIFFERENT STORES CLEARANCE DIFFERENTLY? (me, another cashier, GSA, Hardlines TL, ...) Even working for a non-profit organization won't get you a discount, hence the TAX exemption document in your hand.


----------



## Guest_Servicebullseye (Sep 22, 2011)

To that one guest who said our store is discriminating because we didn't accept her 3 coupons for make-up..maybe if you bought the right kind it would have worked..duh!! and don't cry discrimination to me woman i can give you an earful on how i think.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Target Chick said:


> We have a guest who comes in quite often, we'll call her "Coupon Lady."  She buys everything using coupons and then returns it for full cash value the next day.  Because of her, I tell all of my cashiers to double check all of the coupons that are being used.  P&G will only let you use a limit of 4 like coupons per transaction.  The reason I mention this is because if the coupons aren't being used correctly, the store will NOT get reimbursed.  The coupon companies have the right to deny reimbursement if the product wasn't purchased.  It is definitely worth the time to deny coupons if you think of it that way.  Besides, it makes my day when I can tell her that we can't accept her coupons because of such and such reason...it's just one less return I'll have to do the next day.






My favorites are the ones who buy the products with high-value coupons (lately it's been Crest whitestrips, for example and then come to guest service the next day after having "lost their receipt" and return the stuff for full price by looking it up it on their card.  I realize Target gets reimbursed for these but it's still extra work to reshelve those items day after day!  It just seems dishonest to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2011)

At least those items can be restocked. What ticks me off is HBA or food items that go red when returned & have to be tossed just because they used a coupon.


----------



## Target Chick (Sep 23, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> At least those items can be restocked. What ticks me off is HBA or food items that go red when returned & have to be tossed just because they used a coupon.



Our coupon lady has a ring of people she's trained (and admitted to me) to do this.  She's been banned from several of the stores (not just Target) in our area because she can be very belligerent when she doesn't get all of "her" money back (even though she didn't spend as much as she's getting back).  She keeps all of her receipts, just tears off the top thinking we can't figure out when she bought them.  She does HBA, cleaning supplies, and board games.  Just because my store doesn't seem to be doing anything, everything that comes up defective on the register, I leave.  Even if it doesn't look like it's been used.  If any of her body washes are sticky, I defect them out.

Have any of you had the guests who come in to do returns and say, "I don't think this box was full when I purchased it.  It must have come from the factory defective."  We have a couple who have tried this...they glue the boxes back together themselves!!  When I hear this, I open the box in front of the guest.  One of them tried to do this with Nicorette gum, used all of the gum, and refilled it with empty trading card boxes and match books.  What a dummy.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2011)

To the families that were buying cart-loads of household items because you lost your homes in the wildfires, our hearts are with you. When you cried while checking out, we wanted to cry with you.


----------



## dutifulTM (Sep 23, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the guy who came back later to apologize after your wife damaged an item & refused to pay for it because she "can't afford that": you were a class act. Too bad your wife isn't. I hope you set a good example for your kids because she won't.


 What a wonderful guy!

Not entirely related, but I find it disgusting how some people let their kids hold on to/mouth on something "to keep them quiet" then, when at register, they hand it over to me telling me they don't want it and it was just used as a distraction for their kids... no offence, but that's gross.

So please don't get upset at me when I purposefully use the hand sanitiser after handling such items, because yes it might "just be spit", but... ew?


----------



## SRTL HL (Sep 24, 2011)

To all of those guests who think they are entitled to something, Target is not non-profit.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 25, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the families that were buying cart-loads of household items because you lost your homes in the wildfires, our hearts are with you. When you cried while checking out, we wanted to cry with you.



thats so sad


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 25, 2011)

The pictures people have been posting are devastating. 
On the upside, several church ladies' groups have helped set up 'wish lists' through the registries. They come in with a family member (usually the wife or mom), help her set up a registry & she can scan a list of what her family's needs are. It helps those who want to do something but are unsure what to get. 
Our guest service diva also made sure that the 'event' date was far enough out that they could print out a purchase log, if necessary, for returning unneeded items. She's trying to promote the idea in other disaster-stricken areas.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Very sad indeed. Team, don't forget to help each other when disasters Ss.
For example, my area:
Hurricane with flooding
Earthquake
Flood again
God bless!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> The pictures people have been posting are devastating.
> On the upside, several church ladies' groups have helped set up 'wish lists' through the registries. They come in with a family member (usually the wife or mom), help her set up a registry & she can scan a list of what her family's needs are. It helps those who want to do something but are unsure what to get.
> Our guest service diva also made sure that the 'event' date was far enough out that they could print out a purchase log, if necessary, for returning unneeded items. She's trying to promote the idea in other disaster-stricken areas.


That's a GREAT idea!  GTC to you and your GSD


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought so, too. They put it under "lists" with the family's name (ie: Jones household) &, under the message, will notate if there are kids or pets.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Sep 27, 2011)

To that one guest at the service desk yesterday:

No, I will not let you return those jeans you bought on clearance back in June that are now salvaged out, that are also covered in white dog hair.

No, I don't care that you have a receipt since it expired 4 weeks ago.

Yes we do have a sign that clearly states that receipts expire in 90 days.

Yes that fact is also right on the top of your precious receipt in black and white.

What's that, you want to speak to a manager? Let me call the LOD.  Oh, he won't do, you want the DISTRICT managers' phone number so you can complain about me by name and get me fired?  Over a $4.98 pair of jeans? I'm sure he'll get right on that, ma'am.  <Smiling>  You have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 27, 2011)

To the guest who called to refill the acne meds for her 3 daughters yesterday...next time, listen to your voicemail BEFORE you come into the store b!tching at ME because NONE of them are filled, don't just ASSUME that we are calling to tell you the prescriptions are ready to pick up...If you HAD, you would have HEARD us say "Please CALL US before you come in....there are some problems with the refills you requested" because 1 had no refills, 1 needed a prior authorization, and 1 was almost $300 (which we KNEW you wouldn't pay so we would have TOLD you that you needed to get a NEW "discount card" to bring the price down as the cards are only good for 1 use).


----------



## dutifulTM (Sep 29, 2011)

To any and all guests who feel the need to open products and/or pull them out of their packaging: PLEASE DIAF.  Or not, but really, just /WHY/ do you need to pull such shenanigans?

@post: venting after one ironing board and one memory foam guests decided to just tear out of their packaging and, in the case of the ironing board, set up and leave in the middle of the aisle... /facepalm/


----------



## DotWarner (Sep 29, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> To any and all guests who feel the need to open products and/or pull them out of their packaging: PLEASE DIAF.  Or not, but really, just /WHY/ do you need to pull such shenanigans?
> 
> @post: venting after one ironing board and one memory foam guests decided to just tear out of their packaging and, in the case of the ironing board, set up and leave in the middle of the aisle... /facepalm/



I guess that could be good if they also pulled out an iron and ironed their clothes.  It would be even better if they picked up both, put them in their cart and bought the iron and ironing board.  But we know that doesn't happen and we, as TMs or employees elsewhere, have to clean up their mess.


----------



## Minty (Sep 30, 2011)

*Don't leave your coffee next to the forty dollar purses*

To that one guest,

Yea, I found your coffee. About an hour while I was zoning accessories, I found your cold coffee cup nestled between some forty dollars purses. I did not particularly want to touch it, being it was slathered with pink lip stick. Seriously, did you sip from it, or make out with it? Regardless, I threw it away. Yea, it was plastic reusable cup, but it was gross and cold. Do you really think anyone would pick it up and carry it to guest service? 

I was pretty surprised to seeing you running frantically around the store, five minutes to close. What with the worked up state you were in, I at first thought you must have lost your toddler or something - not a half full, two dollar coffee cup. Yea,  I lied and told you I had not seen your cup, but I suspect you might have clawed my eyes out if I  told you I dumped it.

I'm still surprised you managed to convince the GSTL to walkie the entire store to ask if anyone had seen your coffee cup.

Next time, how about you don't leave your disgusting coffee cups on my nice displays.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 30, 2011)

Minty said:


> To that one guest,
> 
> Yea, I found your coffee. About an hour while I was zoning accessories, I found your cold coffee cup nestled between some forty dollars purses. I did not particularly want to touch it, being it was slathered with pink lip stick. Seriously, did you sip from it, or make out with it? Regardless, I threw it away. Yea, it was plastic reusable cup, but it was gross and cold. Do you really think anyone would pick it up and carry it to guest service?
> 
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 30, 2011)

Should have took a dump in it and gave it back to her, and if she says something just say you found it on the shelf that way


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2011)

Minty said:


> I was pretty surprised to seeing you running frantically around the store, five minutes to close. What with the worked up state you were in, I at first thought you must have lost your toddler or something - not a half full, two dollar coffee cup.



Wish you had a video of that....lol


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 30, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> Should have took a dump in it and gave it back to her, and if she says something just say you found it on the shelf that way



Adding some extra "chocolate" flavoring? LOL


----------



## SouthernThunder (Sep 30, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> and, in the case of the ironing board, set up and leave in the middle of the aisle... /facepalm/



:laugh1:

I've been in retail off and on for the better part of 20 years but that's among the best stories I've ever heard. 

It's right up there with the clerk I had who brought her electric guitar and amp to work with her and was playing it behind the counter. 

While on the clock.

On video tape.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 1, 2011)

Minty said:


> To that one guest,
> 
> Yea, I found your coffee. About an hour while I was zoning accessories, I found your cold coffee cup nestled between some forty dollars purses. I did not particularly want to touch it, being it was slathered with pink lip stick. Seriously, did you sip from it, or make out with it? Regardless, I threw it away. Yea, it was plastic reusable cup, but it was gross and cold. Do you really think anyone would pick it up and carry it to guest service?
> 
> ...


Okay, I know it's just me, but this is one of my pet peeves. I just think it's tacky to walk into a public place carrying a drink from somewhere else, be it home or McD's or SBX or wherever...ESPECIALLY when that place SELLS whatever it is you're drinking! I used to have a friend who would carry bottles of tea with her EVERYWHERE and it just annoyed the crap out of me because she'd just whip it out wherever and take a huge swig... One time, we were in a restaurant and she just asked for a glass of ice and poured it in! The waitress told her she couldn't "do that" because they "couldn't allow outside food or drink" and my friend threw a hissy fit...I've never been more embarrassed in my life!  I didn't like the "outside drinks" before then, but I cringe even more ever since (and no, I am no longer friends with that person )


----------



## SouthernThunder (Oct 1, 2011)

I have to say, I'm with your friend. 

If I want to bring a drink in with me, what's it to you?

Now I know there are some stores that simply don't allow food or drink on the sales floor and that I can understand. 

BUT, if I went in a restaurant, ordered something to eat, asked for a cup of ice for my drink and they told me I couldn't do that. 

My response would begin with F and end with U.


----------



## MrMrIce (Oct 1, 2011)

If the place has an no outside food or drinks sign then I would respect that, but if it didn't, then I usually have some form of beverage be it water, gatorade, or soda on me as I am a thirsty person.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 1, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> ESPECIALLY when that place SELLS whatever it is you're drinking!



That's the only part that particularly bothers me. It gets confusing for me as a cashier because sometimes our guests will start drinking our bottles that they're buying (which really pisses me off) and I never know whether the bottle is theirs or ours.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2011)

^This reminds me of a time when a young mother was shopping with 2 toddlers. When it came time to check out, her cards were declined. She said she'd go to the ATM, to please hold her groceries, she'd be right back. After a couple of hrs, it was evident she was NOT coming back so we were sorting through the groceries, defecting out the perishables. We discovered that she'd opened a box of snack bars & juice boxes. I couldn't help but wonder if she was too embarassed to admit she couldn't pay, whether it was the only way she could get a snack for her kids or just a scam. Still wonder...


----------



## SouthernThunder (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't help wondering why you'd let perishables sit in a cart for 2 hours?

I think too embarrassed to admit she couldn't pay is the most likely scenario but regardless, once I saw them leave the store, I'd give her 10-15 minutes tops before I started having someone return the perishables to the coolers.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2011)

I came in to it. It had been sitting in the hold area & I asked the GSA who was about to leave what it was. She said, "Oops, that's still there?" I looked at the suspend slip time as she gave me the background & pointed out the perishables. *forehead slap*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 2, 2011)

SouthernThunder said:


> I have to say, I'm with your friend.
> 
> If I want to bring a drink in with me, what's it to you?
> 
> ...





MrMrIce said:


> If the place has an no outside food or drinks sign then I would respect that, but if it didn't, then I usually have some form of beverage be it water, gatorade, or soda on me as I am a thirsty person.


She didn't care if they had a sign or not, she'd still take it in.



mrknownothing said:


> That's the only part that particularly bothers me. It gets confusing for me as a cashier because sometimes our guests will start drinking our bottles that they're buying (which really pisses me off) and I never know whether the bottle is theirs or ours.


 This is primarily where most of my issue lies, particularly where my friend was concerned....I can't even COUNT the number of times we were either stopped in a store and asked if she "planned on paying for her drink" or the cashier asked her for the bottle so she could ring it up.

AFA asking for the glass of ice, if you're in a fast-food place, that's one thing, but in a sit-down restaurant, there's a whole host of issues....my friend used to get "charged" because the waiter/waitress didn't KNOW she was "pouring her own" drink in the glass and thought someone else had brought it to her, her glass had been "refilled" on MULTIPLE occasions, and it's a health code violation in many places.


----------



## blugirlami21 (Oct 9, 2011)

To that one guest who got in my line after I turned my light out to go on my first break and proceeded to drop a glass bottle of yeast on the floor and then stand there and stare at me like I was the one who dropped it.  I didn't get angry but I was a little peeved when you didn't even try to clean it up or at least move considering there was glass where you were standing.  But you really pushed it when you told me that you really needed the yeast and could I go get you another one?

You lucky I was too tired to tell you to get it yourself.  I will never understand guests who either are too lazy to get stuff themselves or think it's your job to get it for them.  Maybe if I was the one to drop it, maybe that would be acceptable but not if it's something that you did.


----------



## greatteam (Oct 10, 2011)

I love backup cashiering, and people can obviously see that my light is out, and they continue to just pile up and pile up, even after the lanes are back to normal. 


I swear, one day I'm gonna just walk away. Just finish up with the last person that was there when the light was on, sign off, and walk off without saying a word, leaving them with their cart full of groceries loaded up on the non-moving belt.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess a turned-off light is guest-speak for "It's okay...YOU can come into my line".


----------



## Barcode (Oct 11, 2011)

greatteam said:


> I love backup cashiering, and people can obviously see that my light is out, and they continue to just pile up and pile up, even after the lanes are back to normal.
> 
> 
> I swear, one day I'm gonna just walk away. Just finish up with the last person that was there when the light was on, sign off, and walk off without saying a word, leaving them with their cart full of groceries loaded up on the non-moving belt.



if you do that, don't expect any mercy from the gstl/gsa.....


----------



## dutifulTM (Oct 11, 2011)

Sir, you are a JERK.  I loathe you, and I hope karma comes to bite you in the butt for the stunt you pulled today.

---

Backstory: Guy comes into my line, I ring him up and everything seems fine.  Then he gets upset, claiming that the emerson microwave he had was supposed to be 69.99.

"I'm sorry, sir," I say, "It's already ringing up as being on sale from 99.99..."

Of course, he wasn't happy with that, so in the end I apologised, and asked if he would be okay with waiting for them to do a price check and see what's up.  He agrees, and then insists on going with the GSA so that he can "show her where it is".

Okay.

So in the time it takes for them to take care of checking the price and everything, I go ahead and ring up the waiting guests, and eventually he returns.

Turns out the microwave "was in the wrong spot", and he got the correct one.

Okay, right?

So I apologise for the trouble, bring up the suspended transaction and ring up the 69.99 microwave - and then IT starts.

I tell him the total, and he pulls out his wallet, looks through it before glaring at me and telling me that he had handed over his "discount card" and credit card to me at the original transaction start (He hadn't).

I tell him, no, that he hadn't handed me anything and he starts raging on about how he had, and how I had taken his stuff.  I /KNOW/ he hadn't given me ANYTHING, but still, just in case, I look around the counter, in the drawer where the coupons and supplies are kept, around the bag area - of course, there is nothing.

We went back and forth a couple times, with him getting angrier and more brutish in his manner until he demands that, "FINE, then I want to see your manager!"

So I call over the GSA from before, explain the situation, and she goes to call AP to check the cameras.

Not a minute after she had done so, the guy suddenly goes, "Oh, wait... it's in my pocket."

---

Eff you, but thank you to the guests afterward who tried to console me and put up with me even though I was shooken up/in tears over the whole incident.


----------



## SouthernThunder (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL...

Please know that I'm laughing WITH you and not at you, but I just don't put up with ************ like that. 

Reminded me of an incident that happened to me a couple of years ago. 

I was sitting behind the counter, doing paperwork and one of my clerks was on the register. 

She had a customer who was being a total bleeping fill in the blank to her, but I was trying to bite my tongue. 

I kept telling myself, let her handle it, what else would she do if I wasn't here, etc. 

Finally, the ************head literally screamed at her that he wanted to talk to her supervisor. 

Really?

Are you sure about that?

He liked what I had to say even less than he liked what she had to say.


----------



## stupid rules (Oct 11, 2011)

To the one guest who pulled her money out of her bra and tried to hand it to me, I do not understand why you thought I was going to touch that money nor do I understand why you did not see an issue with it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 11, 2011)

To the guest who literally THREW her items on the counter over the weekend, you're lucky I didn't throw them back at you...I'm sorry you had to wait, but the pharmacist and I were frantically trying to finish filling the prescriptions that the tech who had just left "forgot" to tell us were dropped off by the guests who were waiting in line *AHEAD* of you and you weren't even picking up anything. Furthermore, telling me "(I) should be sorry" when I apologized for the wait then saying "whatever" when I explained that we were finishing prescriptions for the previous "pharmacy customers" was just rude and uncalled for...next time, I'll simply tell you to take your laxative and slim-fast bars and walk your fat a$$ up to the "regular" check-out (since you didn't even bother to ASK if you could pay for them at the pharmacy) and wait in line up there, ESPECIALLY since I KNOW the lines were CRAZY!


----------



## SouthernThunder (Oct 11, 2011)

stupid rules said:


> To the one guest who pulled her money out of her bra and tried to hand it to me, I do not understand why you thought I was going to touch that money nor do I understand why you did not see an issue with it.



That's why they make hand sanitizer. 

I've handled plenty of money over the years that came out of a bra and some that came out of even worse places. 

I also one had a cute little customer who had her money in her bra. When she pulled her money out, something else came out with it...

She was mortified, but it pretty much made my night. :dance2:


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, you rascal, you....


----------



## Target Chick (Oct 12, 2011)

To the one guest who may have been accidentally double charged -

I apologize if that is the case, but I am not allowed to just let you leave the store without verifying this is in the POS system.  (I love saying over the walkie, "LOD, can you check POS, my system just crashed."  Most guests just look at me like I've lost it.)  If your sale doesn't show up in POS, I have to re-ring your items.  Please, please, please, do NOT come back into my store later on that night and throw your card and receipt at me like a grenade, yelling at the top of your lungs.  I am not deaf, I was on the phone with another guest.  Wait your turn.  I apologized, do not call me a b*t*h.  I'm sorry you're a single mother and your kids are hungry, but it's not my fault that you have no credit on your card.  If that was the case, you probably shouldn't have been buying movies for you, makeup for you, or clothes for you.  The only food item on that receipt was a candy bar that I watched you eat. 

It made my night when you wanted my manager.  He's the one who checked POS.  He's on my side.  Do not tell him to just return everything off your receipt without having the items here, especially since it still wasn't showing up in POS four hours later.  Your guppy face was hilarious when he said, "I'd be more than happy to double check this tomorrow for you, I'm here from 9-530."  Which, conveniently, is when you said you could be here.  But, my smile stretched from ear to ear when you had to reach across my large service desk counter to grab your card and receipt because that's where he left it.  

So, guests, be nice to us, we'll do everything we can to be nice to you.  It's like that rule in restaurants, be nice to your waitstaff and cooks.  You don't know what they will do to your food if you're not.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 27, 2011)

To the pharmacy guest tonight who INSISTED we "gave you the wrong medicine", next time you decide to come in and make a scene, maybe you should LOOK at what you're picking up and call your doctor to find out WHAT he called in FIRST!!! I don't appreciate being called an "incompetent retard who should have her license revoked" for NO REASON!!! We filled what your doctor called in...if it wasn't what you were expecting, that's not OUR problem, you need to take it up with HIM!!!


----------



## Squid7085 (Oct 28, 2011)

Target Chick said:


> To the one guest who may have been accidentally double charged -
> 
> I apologize if that is the case, but I am not allowed to just let you leave the store without verifying this is in the POS system.  (I love saying over the walkie, "LOD, can you check POS, my system just crashed."  Most guests just look at me like I've lost it.)  If your sale doesn't show up in POS, I have to re-ring your items.  Please, please, please, do NOT come back into my store later on that night and throw your card and receipt at me like a grenade, yelling at the top of your lungs.  I am not deaf, I was on the phone with another guest.  Wait your turn.  I apologized, do not call me a b*t*h.  I'm sorry you're a single mother and your kids are hungry, but it's not my fault that you have no credit on your card.  If that was the case, you probably shouldn't have been buying movies for you, makeup for you, or clothes for you.  The only food item on that receipt was a candy bar that I watched you eat.
> 
> ...



If a guest personally attacks ME with either a word or a threat, the conversation is over, I will walk away, I will not call an LOD. Typically I call AP and they take care of it. Also, I can't stand those people who have $200 of credit and use it in reverse, like the credit they have available is the money they have.


----------



## thale342 (Oct 28, 2011)

SouthernThunder said:


> I can't help wondering why you'd let perishables sit in a cart for 2 hours?
> 
> I think too embarrassed to admit she couldn't pay is the most likely scenario but regardless, once I saw them leave the store, I'd give her 10-15 minutes tops before I started having someone return the perishables to the coolers.



Which would not be best practice, because you dont know how long she had them in her cart to begin with. you should QMOS regardless


----------



## eatcowsnotCAFS (Oct 30, 2011)

Whooa, once perishables come up to the front lanes they need to be QMOSd if not purchased by that guest.  We have no way of knowing if they walked around for 2 minutes or 2 hours.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2011)

To the guest who chewed our "floater" pharm a new one today because her prescription had expired, maybe you should learn to READ!  It CLEARLY states "REFILLS:1  to 10/29/11" on your label. The reason you were told PRIOR to getting your LAST fill that you "had 2 refills remaining" is because you did...1 for last month and 1 for this month. Had you called in on the 28th or even YESTERDAY, it wouldn't have been a problem. Don't get snippy with US because you waited until the last minute to call in your refill and pick it up on your way to the airport. And REALLY???  You HONESTLY think we have a "special phone number" we can call them on???  If you're going to make ************ up, AT LEAST make it believable...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like she O.D.ed on pissy pills....


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

deezy523 said:


> A question that I get quite often that for whatever reason gets me so heated is "Do you work here?"
> 
> No, I love wearing a red shirt and khaki pants (when the AC never works) with a nametag that says Target on it for the hell of it. I started just looking down at my nametag and then just reply "yes" to make them feel stupid.




hahaha when I'm on break and they ask me I'm so tempted to be like "NOT RIGHT NOW I DON'T!"


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

To every guest that doesn't understand that $70/year limit on the drivers license return, or that you should save your recepit or pay with debit/credit card because NO we CANNOT look up your recepit on our register when you paid with cash we have thousands of guests, and that would take forever, even if we DID have a system like that, sorry but I don't make the rules, you can't return your $139 stroller.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2011)

As if we could scan a dollar bill & say, "Oh, yeh....here's your transaction right here!"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Too funny, red!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Sounds like she O.D.ed on pissy pills....


They actually WERE "happy pills"


----------



## eatcowsnotCAFS (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> To every guest that doesn't understand that $70/year limit on the drivers license return, or that you should save your recepit or pay with debit/credit card because NO we CANNOT look up your recepit on our register when you paid with cash we have thousands of guests, and that would take forever, even if we DID have a system like that, sorry but I don't make the rules, you can't return your $139 stroller.



This!


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To that one guest:
> You know them all & drive us crazy!



Mr. Gr***, as he would call every Sunday morning to see if the VHS storage boxes were on sale. Always got his like story and then some when he called.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> I will never understand why people who say that they hate Target still shop there. I once had a guest who was buying a whole bunch of expensive clothes, and during the transaction, she kept talking about how much she hates Target. I struggled to resist the urge to ask her why she was there buying $350 worth of clothes if she hates the store so much.



One of our GSTLs once had a rude guest tell her that she was never going to shop our store again, as could not return her dirty shoes. The next day she was spotted by the GSTL. The GSTL wanted to say I thought you were not coming to this again.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> To all of the male guests who seem to come to Target with the sole purpose of having their weekly bowel movement and then go on their merry way once the toilet is hopelessly clogged to the point where a WORK ORDER is required because regular plungers are of no help: I hate you!



Used to have a lady of size that did that. Of course anything that is that large won't go down the pipes. I am sure that she knew this, so rather than clog her toilet she come and clogged ours.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> Cross Dresser and A guy (by himself) carrying a pink purse
> 
> Nuff said.,



Our cleaning crew's bosses daughter once asked him why that ugly man was dressed up as a women. 

Actually had to kick some teenagers out of store for giving him a bad time. Just told them to leave if they did not like being in the same store as him.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

lovecats said:


> Had a guest the other day that questioned the price saying the sign said it was $6.99 and not the $12.99 it rang up.  Then he proceeds to show me the picture of the sign that he took with his phone!  The sign was in there sideways which if I remember my sf training means they're in the process of changing something.  I gave him the price just because he was nice about it and not rude like some of them.



Once had a guest argue with me over an incorrect price, as she thought for some reason the item was ringing at more than the posted price, when it was really ringing for less.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

To man that calls to find out if we got any new bras or thongs panties in today. "Can you tell me which colors?" "Do the thongs have the wide strap in back or just thin sting?"


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2011)

AmICrazy said:


> To man that calls to find out if we got any new bras or thongs panties in today. "Can you tell me which colors?" "Do the thongs have the wide strap in back or just thin sting?"



Ask him which one he wears.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Ask him which one he wears.



Toooooooooo much information!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2011)

I also hate those guests that come in a few times a week to return stuff like toothpaste, razors, etc on their gift card or w/ a gift receipt, and I know they used a coupon when they bought this stuff, and they get the full amount back because the system can't tell they used a coupon that way..


----------



## targetismylife09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I also hate those guests that come in a few times a week to return stuff like toothpaste, razors, etc on their gift card or w/ a gift receipt, and I know they used a coupon when they bought this stuff, and they get the full amount back because the system can't tell they used a coupon that way..



For a while there we had people bringing back armloads of those white-strips; I think there was a pretty high-value coupon with them.  They'd act like they lost their receipt, "but you can look it up on my card!".  Yeah right....  Makes me wish our receipt look-up system would magically go down just in time for their transaction.  I realize we aren't really losing money since we are reimbursed for the coupons, but it's so darned dishonest.  Not to mention the time it takes for us to put back all their crap that they had no intention of using in the first place.  There oughta be a law........


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> For a while there we had people bringing back armloads of those white-strips; I think there was a pretty high-value coupon with them.  They'd act like they lost their receipt, "but you can look it up on my card!".  Yeah right....  Makes me wish our receipt look-up system would magically go down just in time for their transaction.  I realize we aren't really losing money since we are reimbursed for the coupons, but it's so darned dishonest.  Not to mention the time it takes for us to put back all their crap that they had no intention of using in the first place.  There oughta be a law........


 They have $1.50 off originally, and then they return it and get the full amount back. & They do it so often it starts to add up, I hate when they do that. Like really? I wish we could refuse returns, because I have multiple people that do this often.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They have $1.50 off originally, and then they return it and get the full amount back. & They do it so often it starts to add up, I hate when they do that. Like really? I wish we could refuse returns, because I have multiple people that do this often.


Don't worry, gstl's & a/p know who they are. They will be stopped.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually, on those whitening strips kits, the coupons are $7 or even $10 (the kits are like $42). 
This lady bought 5 kits using the $10 coupons then returned them a couple days later saying her daughter "uses a different kind" & pocketed $50 from coupons. It's the manf who takes the hit, not us but I did notice the coupons went down to $7 after that.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 3, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Ask him which one he wears.



Oh god. I need brain bleach now! LMAO.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 3, 2011)

AmICrazy said:


> One of our GSTLs once had a rude guest tell her that she was never going to shop our store again, as could not return her dirty shoes. The next day she was spotted by the GSTL. The GSTL wanted to say I thought you were not coming to this again.



If I were a TL I would drop that line in a *heartbeat* but since I'm a lowly team member, I'll just get coached for it..


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Nov 3, 2011)

AmICrazy said:


> One of our GSTLs once had a rude guest tell her that she was never going to shop our store again, as could not return her dirty shoes. The next day she was spotted by the GSTL. The GSTL wanted to say I thought you were not coming to this again.



I love it when someone screams and yells how Target is a horrible place and they are never going to shop with us again... and then a week later there they are.

Reminds me of when I took a LOA last year, one of the last guests on my last day screams that they will never shop there again and how much of a horrible person I am... 5 weeks later,  returning from LOA, I walk out from the hallway by guest service and the first person I see is her.


----------



## MSHLR (Nov 5, 2011)

I got a kick out of reading everyone's experiences with that one guest.  I have my share of from when I worked in retail and *sighs* restaurant inside of the hotel (yuck...hated that gig).  

Once, I had a customer with thick facial hair who spoke way too fast for me and I struggled to keep up the lip reading.  When i gave up and told him I m deaf, he then put his hands on my ears and said while pointing up then down..."Oh, u poor thing *mumbles* you are cursed"     FREAKY!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2011)

I seem to remember the sign for a**hole...


----------



## Guest Attendant (Nov 6, 2011)

This was at walmart around midnight.

There is this guy that always comes in every night looking for defects on hotwheels. He wanted me to see how many of a certin one we have on hand and I told him we do not back stock anything. What we have is what we have and he got all upset saying "Well the computer says you have 19 why is there only 3 on the shelf" How he "knew" how many we had was beyond me. Then he got mad because some were in the wrong spot and said "I'm gonna come here and clean this ************in asile...." and walked off...

Few weeks back he came in and got mad because none of the hotwheels were stocked. We had none on the pallet anyway.  Its like sorry, but my job is to stock stuff not search for hot wheels.


----------



## Target Annie (Nov 7, 2011)

guest what miss, the water in the bathroom doesn't turn itself off, toilets don't flush themselves, and those little pieces of paper you dropped on the floor don't pick themselves up.

I think you are a miss piggy, wouldn't want to see your house!

stepping off soapbox, thanks


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've turned off SO many &, no, the excuse "Oh, I thought they went off by themselves" doesn't wash (no pun intended) because you had to turn it ON, didn't you?!


----------



## TargetTeam (Nov 8, 2011)

To the guest who freaked out because the pharmacy was closed on Sunday and couldn't get her medicine chill out and do not take it out on us. It isn't our fault our store decided to close the pharmacy on Sundays.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> guest what miss, the water in the bathroom doesn't turn itself off, toilets don't flush themselves, and those little pieces of paper you dropped on the floor don't pick themselves up.
> 
> I think you are a miss piggy, wouldn't want to see your house!
> 
> stepping off soapbox, thanks





redeye58 said:


> I've turned off SO many &, no, the excuse "Oh, I thought they went off by themselves" doesn't wash (no pun intended) because you had to turn it ON, didn't you?!


Oh, I see these AT LEAST once a week, if not more! Annoys the heck out of me!!!



TargetTeam said:


> To the guest who freaked out because the pharmacy was closed on Sunday and couldn't get her medicine chill out and do not take it out on us. It isn't our fault our store decided to close the pharmacy on Sundays.


Your pharmacy is closed on Sundays??? I wish our was...one less day a month I'd have to work~LOL!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 8, 2011)

to that one guest who still didn't seem to understand after 5 different ways of explaining it that the 3 polos that you brought to me were really the same color, same brand, same material....and that the target store down the street is going to be the same way. I am so sorry that they aren't the same shade of burgundy (to you, to me they looked exactly the same) maybe it's time for a vision check.


----------



## MollyC (Nov 9, 2011)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest who still didn't seem to understand after 5 different ways of explaining it that the 3 polos that you brought to me were really the same color, same brand, same material....and that the target store down the street is going to be the same way. I am so sorry that they aren't the same shade of burgundy (to you, to me they looked exactly the same) maybe it's time for a vision check.



Some people are much more sensitive to color than others.  I showed my husband several different shades of paint for our nursery and he just saw white, while to me they were all very different colors.  Same story when I showed them to my friend.  Your guest may have genuinely been nuts, or they may actually have been different shades of red.


----------



## MSHLR (Nov 9, 2011)

MollyC said:


> Some people are much more sensitive to color than others.  I showed my husband several different shades of paint for our nursery and he just saw white, while to me they were all very different colors.  Same story when I showed them to my friend.  Your guest may have genuinely been nuts, or they may actually have been different shades of red.



*chuckles* i can so relate.  I drove my husband crazy when we were picking out the paint color for our laundry room.  The shade of grey (four different shades I picked out) looked the same to him but they were all different shades (bluish tint, brownish tint etc).   That guest may have uncanny knack for picking out slightest difference in shade or just cuckoo cuckoo.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 9, 2011)

MollyC said:


> Some people are much more sensitive to color than others.  I showed my husband several different shades of paint for our nursery and he just saw white, while to me they were all very different colors.  Same story when I showed them to my friend.  Your guest may have genuinely been nuts, or they may actually have been different shades of red.



she was also talking about the quality of the polos being different....I could see a slight shade difference but they were the same quality and she isn't going to get the exact same shade in 5 different size/shirts.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 9, 2011)

To that one guest that I had about 3 weeks after being hired last year who told me I was a "stupid ************ing american who should get more training and pay attention to what he does", thanks for singlehandedly sending me on a downward spiral. I ended up hating working at target (I've never recovered) because of this f*ckhead. You're seriously lucky I didn't lose my cool and go off on you. Because I would have ripped you 3 new as*holes, and torn you limb from limb, and beat you to death with a severed arm. (Yes, I am still bitter thinking about it).

All because I had to punch in his birthdate for alcohol (Canadian ID lol).


----------



## zachman (Nov 9, 2011)

to that senile old lady, thanks for making me deal with you for an hour while I had to show you every single movie that came in "3D", I have no idea why you insisted I repeat the prices and titles to you so many times, or why you created fictional sequels to half of the movies, I just hope you have the proper equipment to play "3D" movies because I was not going to open up that can of worms with you, at any rate at least you have a dvd somewhere in those combo packs


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 10, 2011)

TO that one guest that managed to turn my last shift from agony into happiness with the comment of "You are doing an excellent job grabbing them carts!" granted it was 15 minutes before closing time on Sunday lol.... Still a kind comment. If I could write you a thank you letter, I would. In a heartbeat.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 10, 2011)

zachman said:


> to that senile old lady, thanks for making me deal with you for an hour while I had to show you every single movie that came in "3D", I have no idea why you insisted I repeat the prices and titles to you so many times, or why you created fictional sequels to half of the movies, I just hope you have the proper equipment to play "3D" movies because I was not going to open up that can of worms with you, at any rate at least you have a dvd somewhere in those combo packs


Probably because "My kid  is wanting a DVD for Christmas...some 3-D movie....I have no idea what movie it is.  What DVDs do you have are 3D?"


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dear Granny*

... I understand your Grandkids are important to you, and I also understand you want to compare prices and get the cheaper deal, BUT DON'T come into Target with a TOYS R US catalog and then get pissed at me for not carrying the "only available at Toys r us" items. 
I tried my hardest to find the items until I took a closer look at the stuff you pointed out to me, until you rudly told me you want the young man that helped you earlier to help you again (BR TM that just so happened to walk back to BR after his break through toys and found a Star Wars toy that your grandson wanted -not a TRU exclusive item), until I got off my ladder 3 times because you had ONE other thing for me to look for you , until you made me feel like I was the DUMB one... and saw it was a Catalog from another store. 
You stressed me out, and you made me wanted to choke you.
Luckily there are 3 NICE guests to balance your rudeness out. That OTHER granny, smiling and joking around, and just shrugging her shoulders and telling me she'll just keep checking back. That soccer mom that's happy to find 3 items on her list while she's still able to shop without the kids in tow .... 

I hope I will never ever ever have to help you. And if I do see you coming to toys, I will run the other way.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Nov 10, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> I think you are a miss piggy



.... and that is the nicest description to find for some of these people. I like it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## nolongerspecial (Nov 11, 2011)

To the guest who came up to the electronics boat and demanded that I turn off all of the interactives in the Leapster aisle because it was too early and they're too loud:

A) No.
B)Try working full time in a department where literally EVERYTHING that surrounds you makes noise, and then get back to me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 11, 2011)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest who still didn't seem to understand after 5 different ways of explaining it that the 3 polos that you brought to me were really the same color, same brand, same material....and that the target store down the street is going to be the same way. I am so sorry that they aren't the same shade of burgundy (to you, to me they looked exactly the same) maybe it's time for a vision check.


My husband is "color deficient" and can't tell the difference between most "dark colors"....to him, navy, black, dark green, deep purple, etc. all look the same.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Nov 12, 2011)

To that one guest who left without her greeting cards that the cashier had thoughtfully bagged separately so they would not get messed up: if you would hang up your stupid cell phone for a second and pay attention you would have realized you left a bag on the counter!  Don't call me at the service desk griping about it and threatening my cashier with bodily harm,  and DON'T call my LOD to complain about your own cluelessness! 

It's going to be a long holiday season......


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2011)

'Tis the season to be jerky....


----------



## itsthefiveofus (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG. We have a few people that do that at our store too! They always wait to come right as the store is about to close and return so much Pharmacy/HBA stuff that fills 1 or 2 carts full. They like to come in and shop for all their stuff at our store too. I assume they just go to a different Target and return it there. One night a new cashier had to handle them. I felt so bad for her. The coupons were causing trouble and the people started yelling at her and she busted out crying. Its gotten really bad.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's when the GSTL should be called over & look over every....single....coupon....until they get the message.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> That's when the GSTL should be called over & look over every....single....coupon....until they get the message.


I would stated the coupon limit 1 per purchase. Then ring each one up separate transaction. Revenge is so sweet!


----------



## DotWarner (Nov 16, 2011)

These are the people who insist that a "purchase" is not the same thing as a "transaction."  ugh


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 16, 2011)

Dear mom with the screaming child,
if he is screaming when you bring him into the store there must be a reason.  
No kid screams like that just for the fun of it.
I understand if you need something for an emergency, toilet paper, tampons, Tylenol for the headache from all the screaming but this is not a good time to be puttering around in softlines looking at sweaters.


----------



## coolsocks (Nov 16, 2011)

I had a guest whose order came to $14 and she tried splitting her payment with a credit and debit card and both forms were denied, so she just left in a huff.

I've also had about three or four guests who bring their kids with them and in order to keep them quiet they buy their kids an entire bag of toys and games to keep them quiet. I find that an "interesting" parental shopping strategy.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 17, 2011)

coolsocks said:


> I've also had about three or four guests who bring their kids with them and in order to keep them quiet they buy their kids an entire bag of toys and games to keep them quiet. I find that an "interesting" parental shopping strategy.


That's a little better (ok, not much better) than parents who hand you some toy that they just gave the kid to play with to keep them quiet.  It's been slobbered over and the kid's screaming because he's gotten attached.


----------



## itsthefiveofus (Nov 17, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> That's when the GSTL should be called over & look over every....single....coupon....until they get the message.



Oh no the GSTL, STL, and even AP got involved. My STL was furious. I had never seen him like that before. Ever since then any time they come into the store they just have the STL, LOD, or AP handle it. Its pretty bad. Though nothing has gone down in a while, so hopefully they got the message. I personally don't like it because it messes up inventory on stuff so much. They go to one store buy a ************ load of teeth whitening strips and return them to another. Now one store had way too many and others are completely out.


----------



## itsthefiveofus (Nov 17, 2011)

To the one guest who came up to me and told me "I want this" and just held up the ad. Like I know what you flipping mean by "I want this" when there are multiple items on the damn page. Then you get pissed off when I decide to say "You want another copy of the ad?....* hahaha. So then she continues to just say "NO I want this." So I go on and say "The notebook? The TV? etc" to which she says "Yes." I had to walk away.


----------



## xanadude (Nov 18, 2011)

i now have a new favorite character: Crazy Photo Lady~!


----------



## daninnj (Nov 19, 2011)

We have Crazy Cat Lady who always comes in when the huge bags of Meow Mix are on sale. She buys all of them and comes in the next day and wonders why we are all out. My signing TM said she saw her in a grocery store applying for a job and after filling it out she immediately went to a manager and asked them if they got her application. When she didn't get the answer she wanted she started screaming.

We also have YOGURT LADY (I dunno why I capitalized it all, it just seems like how it's supposed to be). She buys the Yoplait Light Boston Cream Pie yogurt by the case. One time she called and we discontinued it and she went bat sh*t insane. Another time she came in and my TL allowed her to try the AF flavor but she didn't like it. We got it back last reset but she hasn't been in that often. She's now confined to a wheelchair; I think the yogurt was keeping her healthy.

We have a bum that sleeps in our parking garage's stairwell. He stinks.

We have a dude that stands in the corner of the busy intersection with a sign that says "HOMELESS. ANYTHING HELPS. GOD BLESS." He kinda looks like the serial pork killer from Tiny Toon Adventures where Plucky goes on the trip to Happy World Land. Anyway, he probably makes at least $30 an hour. Then he goes into Starbucks and buys a coffee and goes to his apartment building a few blocks away.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 20, 2011)

daninnj said:


> We have Crazy Cat Lady who always comes in when the huge bags of Meow Mix are on sale. She buys all of them and comes in the next day and wonders why we are all out. My signing TM said she saw her in a grocery store applying for a job and after filling it out she immediately went to a manager and asked them if they got her application. When she didn't get the answer she wanted she started screaming.
> 
> We also have YOGURT LADY (I dunno why I capitalized it all, it just seems like how it's supposed to be). She buys the Yoplait Light Boston Cream Pie yogurt by the case. One time she called and we discontinued it and she went bat sh*t insane. Another time she came in and my TL allowed her to try the AF flavor but she didn't like it. We got it back last reset but she hasn't been in that often. She's now confined to a wheelchair; I think the yogurt was keeping her healthy.
> 
> ...



We also have people that stand at the exit nearest our part of the mall's parking lot. Their signs read "will work for food," but if you offer then a job (mowing grass or pulling weeds) they make some excuse about having a bum leg or hand. Seems they are know standing across the street at W-mart exit. Did one time have a stinky bum at Food Avenue that would sit there almost all day with drinking the same cup of coffee. That was until one day when some guests over there asked if the LOD could have him pull up his pants, so they would not have to at his grey underwear (I think they were white) when he put them on). The man got made and the LOD has to show him to front door. The man then proceeded to flash the LOD.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's keepin' it fast, fun & freaky....


----------



## coolsocks (Nov 21, 2011)

Today there was an old woman who visited my lane twice.  She was extremely nice and used a power wheelchair that was giving her problems, so I offered to help her to her car because I had no one in line and she couldn't carry the item.  I forgot to turn off my light and when I got back, there was a man standing there looking ticked off. He then proceeded to be mad throughout his entire three item order.  I know for a fact he wasn't there when I exited the store and I noticed two other cashiers had no lines.  How dumb can you be to just stand by an empty register?  He seemed like the type of guest who just likes being man about something. Those kind have started to get to me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 22, 2011)

To that lady who nearly destroyed my card reader: maybe the pen would work if you weren't trying to stab a hole in the screen!! We have enough problems with our card readers as it is!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 22, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> To that lady who nearly destroyed my card reader: maybe the pen would work if you weren't trying to stab a hole in the screen!! We have enough problems with our card readers as it is!



I flat out tell guests it's not a dart board.


----------



## bulldoggirl1 (Nov 22, 2011)

daninnj said:


> We have Crazy Cat Lady who always comes in when the huge bags of Meow Mix are on sale. She buys all of them and comes in the next day and wonders why we are all out. My signing TM said she saw her in a grocery store applying for a job and after filling it out she immediately went to a manager and asked them if they got her application. When she didn't get the answer she wanted she started screaming.
> 
> We also have YOGURT LADY (I dunno why I capitalized it all, it just seems like how it's supposed to be). She buys the Yoplait Light Boston Cream Pie yogurt by the case. One time she called and we discontinued it and she went bat sh*t insane. Another time she came in and my TL allowed her to try the AF flavor but she didn't like it. We got it back last reset but she hasn't been in that often. She's now confined to a wheelchair; I think the yogurt was keeping her healthy.
> 
> ...



I think my favorite famous guest that we have is "Hat Man." The first time I encountered him, he came up to guest services in an electric cart. He returned at least 20 hats of all varieties, baseball caps, berets, newsboy caps, etc. All had receipts from different stores and he claimed that he bought them for a family reunion and the family had a fight so they didn't need their hats embroidered with the family name. Yet after returning all these hats, I saw him head back to the sales floor where he bought like 20 more hats. He later returned more, claiming that he was unable to sell them at his stand where he sold hot dogs and hats. Again, after returning them, he went back to purchase about 20 more hats. This would occur continuously every month or so. I haven't seen the guy for a while so I hope he's ok. He was crazy, but a nice kind of crazy.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Nov 22, 2011)

This guy shops at my store. His car looks just like he does, and it changes seasonally.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, "Easter Man" from People of Walmart.
Fun times.


----------



## Darikona (Nov 23, 2011)

To the jerkwad on the phone, thanks for telling me I ruined your christmas because we were out of 32 inch vizios on sale.  Hope your tree wilts.  

To the awesome lady who cracked jokes, telling me thank you for checking other stores for an item you really wanted.  I appreciate people like you, you really make my day; and I was so damn glad to beg the other store to hold that item for you and they finally acquiesced.  I love working hard for people like you!


----------



## team member 316 (Nov 25, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> To that lady who nearly destroyed my card reader: maybe the pen would work if you weren't trying to stab a hole in the screen!! We have enough problems with our card readers as it is!



Reminds me of kids with the Nintendo DS demo models.  Or even our guest with the controllers for the video game demo consoles(sorry I don't know what we officially call them) I have never understood how poeple destroy those controllers like they do.



bulldoggirl1 said:


> I think my favorite famous guest that we have is "Hat Man." The first time I encountered him, he came up to guest services in an electric cart. He returned at least 20 hats of all varieties, baseball caps, berets, newsboy caps, etc. All had receipts from different stores and he claimed that he bought them for a family reunion and the family had a fight so they didn't need their hats embroidered with the family name. Yet after returning all these hats, I saw him head back to the sales floor where he bought like 20 more hats. He later returned more, claiming that he was unable to sell them at his stand where he sold hot dogs and hats. Again, after returning them, he went back to purchase about 20 more hats. This would occur continuously every month or so. I haven't seen the guy for a while so I hope he's ok. He was crazy, but a nice kind of crazy.



Sounds like he has some sort of compulsive shopping disorder or something. Either that or he is just really lonely/bored.


----------



## team member 316 (Nov 25, 2011)

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> I love it when someone screams and yells how Target is a horrible place and they are never going to shop with us again... and then a week later there they are.
> 
> Reminds me of when I took a LOA last year, one of the last guests on my last day screams that they will never shop there again and how much of a horrible person I am... 5 weeks later,  returning from LOA, I walk out from the hallway by guest service and the first person I see is her.



Yeah anytime a guess says that it reminds me of this scene from the show "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air" in which Jeffery(the butler) is a server at some sort of big dinner and one woman says "if I don't get something to drink soon I'm going to die" and Jeffery responds "do you promise?":rofl:  I have always wanted to follow up a guests comment about never shopping here again  with "do you promise?" but I know I'd end up getting coached


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2011)

To "Mr. eBay" who was in the first group to come in with all your 'family': you all grabbed whole sections of doorbuster items before dividing them up at checkout. You finally pissed off enough folks that the STL said your future purchases would be limited. Do us all a favor & get a REAL job instead of seeing what you can make off eBay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

316, I love that show!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To "Mr. eBay" who was in the first group to come in with all your 'family': you all grabbed whole sections of doorbuster items before dividing them up at checkout. You finally pissed off enough folks that the STL said your future purchases would be limited. Do us all a favor & get a REAL job instead of seeing what you can make off eBay.


Go get'em red!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 25, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To "Mr. eBay" who was in the first group to come in with all your 'family': you all grabbed whole sections of doorbuster items before dividing them up at checkout. You finally pissed off enough folks that the STL said your future purchases would be limited. Do us all a favor & get a REAL job instead of seeing what you can make off eBay.



Seems like Mr. Ebay visited your store this year. I definently got a visit from it's family last year they ended up snatching 10 of the limited quantity tv's that were supposed to be 1 per family.


----------



## GlobalBarista (Nov 26, 2011)

"Um... this... doesn't taste right... I ordered a Chai Tea Latte? Is there supposed to be sugar in it or something?" 

"No, ma'am, the Chai Tea Latte is our Chai concentrate, hot water and steamed milk. Some people get it with Vanilla, do you usually get that perhaps?"

"No, we get this all the time. It's not sweet enough."

"Well, ma'am, I can show you the recipe card if you'd like. There is nothing that goes into a Chai Latte to add sweetness."

-Back and forth, I put Vanilla in her drink-

"Well it's a little bit better." 

She lifted her FUPA off the ground and waddled her way back to the chair.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2011)

To the sisters that all checked out together: Next time, make SURE your credit card has a sufficient limit so - when your card is declined - you don't get into a screaming match with siblings & family secrets get dragged out for all to hear because they wouldn't pay for your purchase. Or next time I'm telling mom.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

To ALL the pharmacy guests: I don't mind ringing out a few items, but it's getting out of hand. As a rule, we aren't allowed to tell guests they have to go to the "regular" registers (unless they have alcohol or something with "security packaging"). Yesterday, I had a guest with literally a FULL CART start loading up the counter because "the lines were too long up front". She then proceeded to complain about how I bagged everything. Sorry, but if you don't like how I bag things, GO TO THE OTHER REGISTERS!!! We have 1 thing of bags to work with and I'm not going to sort through your items that you've covered the counter with to put the items YOU think should be together in the same bag. I had frozen & refrigerated items together, non-food items together, cleaning items together, etc. She didn't like the fact that I put her BOXED mac & cheese in with her CANS of soup, frozen veggies in with her yogurt, and napkins in with light bulbs. Oh, and I didn't offer her a bag for her gallon of milk!?!? Fortunately, a survey didn't print out on her receipt because I'm sure she'd have nailed me on my "bagging skillz" (or lack thereof)


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 29, 2011)

GlobalBarista said:


> "Um... this... doesn't taste right... I ordered a Chai Tea Latte? Is there supposed to be sugar in it or something?"
> 
> "No, ma'am, the Chai Tea Latte is our Chai concentrate, hot water and steamed milk. Some people get it with Vanilla, do you usually get that perhaps?"
> 
> ...



bottle it up and drink a fupa 40 oz...

sorry i have a dirty mind and that entire song memorized.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 29, 2011)

To that one lady that complained to me that she wasn't helped on the sales floor: if the person walked past you, they were either off the clock or not even a TM. We have a lot of people that come in wearing red and khaki that aren't TMs (when I was new, I mistakenly asked one if they had their discount with them). And don't complain to me, complain to a TL/ETL or ask Guest Service for a comment card.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 1, 2011)

To those 2 gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) who asked if they could go through the boxes of trading cards.  I told them no and that I didn't think the vender would like that.  They asked for a manager.  My GSA called for the LOD.  I had to leave ( I was just there covering a breadk) but just before I did I overheard one of them say to the other, "Walmart would let us do it!".  I'm thinking,  "well go to walmart and mess with their boxes."  Talked to the LOD later and he said that he told them no either.  I'd like to seem them com in when the vender is there.  The guy is over (way over) 6 ft tall.  You don't mess with his boxes.  There were at least a dozen unopened boxes there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 1, 2011)

To the "guest" who complained to the STL about me calling him "sir" yesterday....I'm sorry, but when I walk up to the register and you are already standing there, there's no way in Hades I can tell you're wearing a SKIRT, TIGHTS, AND HEELS!!!!!  All I could see was a beige trench coat and a purplish sweater (which was admittedly a _tidge_ on the feminine side, but guys also wear pink so.....), little did I know that you also had on a beige skirt, purplish tights, and beige 2" heels (kudos for being able to walk in slingbacks, btw). Next time, wear a wig, make-up, or SOMETHING to make you look _somewhat_ feminine from the waist-up!!!


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 1, 2011)

to the guest with the amigo - it's not a dodge em game - I hate when I am standing in softlines and I can't see the guest, but as I gaze over the racks or clothes, I know they are there because I can see one rack move, then the one next to it, then the next one. How rude and thoughtless! I have to go back and adjust all the racks - so annoying


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2011)

I would of chased him down & said cyfs without delay.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 1, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> to the guest with the amigo - it's not a dodge em game - I hate when I am standing in softlines and I can't see the guest, but as I gaze over the racks or clothes, I know they are there because I can see one rack move, then the one next to it, then the next one. How rude and thoughtless! I have to go back and adjust all the racks - so annoying



the night before Easter softlines was on skeleton crew (2 for the entire floor)and did like 20% over of projected sales.....any way we got to infants for the second time and the racks were so far apart, again, I actually asked the LOD over the walkies if we had a contest going for the guest who could put the racks the farthest apart. I could have run a circle time in the space (you can tell I was a preschool teacher in a previous life).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2011)

Indeed! You can teach us patience with kids with no manners.


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 1, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would of chased him down & said cyfs without delay.



said wildebeest was a female and crabby - or so I could hear from the swearing that all the racks were too close together


----------



## lovecats (Dec 2, 2011)

lovecats said:


> To those 2 gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) who asked if they could go through the boxes of trading cards.  I told them no and that I didn't think the vender would like that.  They asked for a manager.  My GSA called for the LOD.  I had to leave ( I was just there covering a breadk) but just before I did I overheard one of them say to the other, "Walmart would let us do it!".  I'm thinking,  "well go to walmart and mess with their boxes."  Talked to the LOD later and he said that he told them no either.  I'd like to seem them com in when the vender is there.  The guy is over (way over) 6 ft tall.  You don't mess with his boxes.  There were at least a dozen unopened boxes there.


  I have to add that we had another guy actually start looking thru a box and then (from what I was told) ask if he could open some other ones.  He was told NO.  Oh, this was the next night.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> said wildebeest was a female and crabby - or so I could hear from the swearing that all the racks were too close together



Tranquilizer gun and then release them back into the wild.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 6, 2011)

To that one lady who saw these plastic Christmas treat holders were clearly $3 but saw it was placed in the 98 cent spot for the item right next to it, man you really need to calm down.  No, its not false advertising. Use your brain. Also "by law" we don't have to give it to you at that price, nor do we have to serve your ass.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> To that one lady who saw these plastic Christmas treat holders were clearly $3 but saw it was placed in the 98 cent spot for the item right next to it, man you really need to calm down.  No, its not false advertising. Use your brain. Also "by law" we don't have to give it to you at that price, nor do we have to serve your ass.



Sounds like one of those NYS Super Refund ladies...


----------



## bilder (Dec 7, 2011)

The other day in toys I was walking through and came around the corner and saw these twin girls about 4 years old.   They had totally demolished everything they could get their hands on in the doll aisle.  They were sitting there wide eyed and having the time of their lives. Boxes open, doll dresses everywhere, shelves empty.  Was cute, funny and frustrating at the same time.  A moment later their mom came around the opposite side of the aisle and about had a fit.  She was very apologetic and helped clean up the carnage.   I just wonder how long she had her back turned on those little devils.


----------



## coolsocks (Dec 7, 2011)

To the lady who threw a fit because you had to wait in line,
I wish you could have seen how pathetic you were acting because of a mere ten minute (if that!) wait, but unfortunately you weren't able to realize that because I wasn't allowed to give you a reality check.  Your behavior, which included throwing the pen attached to the swipe pad in frustration and basically throwing a temper tantrum was uncalled for.  Is waiting in an unexpected line around noon such a horrible experience that it brings out the five year old in you?


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 8, 2011)

to that one guest, please don't poop on the salesfloor.

we have restrooms - they are pretty handy for that kind of crap.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 8, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> they are pretty handy for that kind of crap.



:laugh3:


----------



## filmer88 (Dec 9, 2011)

This happened about a month ago, but here it goes.

To that one guest (this also goes along with the watching your kids posts on here), do not threaten to sue Target because you were not watching your 5 year old, and thus your son proceeded to spray bug spray in his eyes. Okay first of all, at 5 years old, you would think to have common sense enough not to do that, and secondly if you would WATCH your kid, then you could keep them out of trouble, for gosh sakes, be a PARENT! Secondly, okay go ahead and get your attorney, and we will get our ENTIRE legal firm, you do the math


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> to that one guest, please don't poop on the salesfloor.
> 
> we have restrooms - they are pretty handy for that kind of crap.


Too funny!


----------



## eleuthreophile (Dec 9, 2011)

Today, I had a guest try to return an electric blanket (still in the package) because she'd heard on the news that that brand of blankets was starting fires. Except her gift receipt expired March 19... of 2009.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 9, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> to that one guest, please don't poop on the salesfloor.
> 
> we have restrooms - they are pretty handy for that kind of crap.



LOL Was that pun intentional!?


----------



## Zone (Dec 9, 2011)

To the group of trust fund babies in front of me while on my half in Food Ave:

You are not rich. Your parents are rich (probably). You have done nothing of value to society to warrant acting like you do. They are effing chicken nuggets. The woman behind the counter told you that you had to wait because we only have one microwave with which to prepare said nuggets. Chill. The. Eff. Out.


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 9, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> LOL Was that pun intentional!?



yeah - kind of, ha ha


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 10, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> yeah - kind of, ha ha



That's the funniest crap I've read in this thread, no pun intended! LOL


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2011)

to that one guest who decided I must still be on the clock while I am talking on my cell phone and without my name tag on....thanks I love being interrupted midsentence anyway and you did it while I was on the phone. Did you think I was talking to my hand?


----------



## targetismylife09 (Dec 11, 2011)

To that one guest who returned five bags full of crap, then returned thirty minutes later and wanted to buy it all back........ARGH!!!!:angry2:


----------



## lurker (Dec 11, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one guest who returned five bags full of crap, then returned thirty minutes later and wanted to buy it all back........ARGH!!!!:angry2:



We don't let guests re-buy at the service desk. If you return it, you have to go to the floor and relocate it, to repurchase it. Helps keep the scammers at bay. Also if someone buys something online and returns it, it's not immediately going on the floor for that guest to repurchase real cheap!:spiteful:


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2011)

lurker said:


> We don't let guests re-buy at the service desk. If you return it, you have to go to the floor and relocate it, to repurchase it. Helps keep the scammers at bay. Also if someone buys something online and returns it, it's not immediately going on the floor for that guest to repurchase real cheap!:spiteful:



I <3 you!
We had a lady in the past who would buy an item on-line, return it to the store only to repurchase it an hr or 2 later. The GSTL would see her in line to repurchase it so she notified leadership. AP noticed she'd 'browse' around the area it would most likely be sent to before pouncing on it as soon as it was put out so they started sending it to BR for a day or 2.
This also keeps folks from returning items that have been clearanced (or clearanced further) by putting it out for EVERYONE to have a fair shot.


----------



## HeyThereDelilaGSTL (Dec 11, 2011)

To that one lovely and endearing lady guest who felt the need to spray diarrhea not only in one bathroom stall but ALL FOUR! Toilet, silver pipes, paper holder, the floor and the walls.
2 and a half hours later, one rubber apron, 2 sets of elbow length gloves, 3 bottles of bleach water, toilet bowl cleaner, two rolls of paper towels---and we've finally cleaned your crap up. :angry:


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2011)

Code brown to the ladies' restroom! Haz-mat gear required!


----------



## frontendwizard (Dec 11, 2011)

HeyThereDelilaGSTL said:


> To that one lovely and endearing lady guest who felt the need to spray diarrhea not only in one bathroom stall but ALL FOUR! Toilet, silver pipes, paper holder, the floor and the walls.
> 2 and a half hours later, one rubber apron, 2 sets of elbow length gloves, 3 bottles of bleach water, toilet bowl cleaner, two rolls of paper towels---and we've finally cleaned your crap up. :angry:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats when i go for the power washer and spray from a distance.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 11, 2011)

frontendwizard said:


> HeyThereDelilaGSTL said:
> 
> 
> > To that one lovely and endearing lady guest who felt the need to spray diarrhea not only in one bathroom stall but ALL FOUR! Toilet, silver pipes, paper holder, the floor and the walls.
> ...


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 11, 2011)

filmer88 said:


> This happened about a month ago, but here it goes.
> 
> To that one guest (this also goes along with the watching your kids posts on here), do not threaten to sue Target because you were not watching your 5 year old, and thus your son proceeded to spray bug spray in his eyes. Okay first of all, at 5 years old, you would think to have common sense enough not to do that, and secondly if you would WATCH your kid, then you could keep them out of trouble, for gosh sakes, be a PARENT! Secondly, okay go ahead and get your attorney, and we will get our ENTIRE legal firm, you do the math



I bet she could get a good lawyer, haven't you guys ever heard of 1-800-411-*PAIN*!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 11, 2011)

To that one lady: you can't get the 5% Red Card discount unless you apply for the Red Card. If you want the discount, then stop complaining about the application.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 12, 2011)

HeyThereDelilaGSTL said:


> To that one lovely and endearing lady guest who felt the need to spray diarrhea not only in one bathroom stall but ALL FOUR! Toilet, silver pipes, paper holder, the floor and the walls.
> 2 and a half hours later, one rubber apron, 2 sets of elbow length gloves, 3 bottles of bleach water, toilet bowl cleaner, two rolls of paper towels---and we've finally cleaned your crap up. :angry:



how the HELL do you spray the hershey squirts over all four stalls?!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 12, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> how the HELL do you spray the hershey squirts over all four stalls?!



In sh*ts, er, shifts!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 12, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> In sh*ts, er, shifts!



You just cracked me up!


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Dec 13, 2011)

To that one guest that wanted to get the $20 gift card offer applied to a different PS3 bundle because we were out of the 250GB bundle that was in the ad, in the time that you wasted trying to unsuccessfully convince myself, the electronics TL, and the hardlines ETL that we should do this because you are a long-time customer that has a Red Card, you could have been down and back twice to other store (only 15 minutes away) that I told you has the item in-stock, which you called to confirm and have them hold.  Wow that's long run-on sentence...  But seriously, why would you have the other store (that's not that far away at all) hold the item, and then waste all that time in our store?


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 13, 2011)

To that one guest who wandered into toys to ask me about blankets: I would love to help you find the blanket you're looking for, if you would just tell me what kind you want!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest that wanted to get the $20 gift card offer applied to a different PS3 bundle because we were out of the 250GB bundle that was in the ad, in the time that you wasted trying to unsuccessfully convince myself, the electronics TL, and the hardlines ETL that we should do this because you are a long-time customer that has a Red Card, you could have been down and back twice to other store (only 15 minutes away) that I told you has the item in-stock, which you called to confirm and have them hold.  Wow that's long run-on sentence...  But seriously, why would you have the other store (that's not that far away at all) hold the item, and then waste all that time in our store?



Because guests have no common sense.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 13, 2011)

Zone said:


> To the group of trust fund babies in front of me while on my half in Food Ave:
> 
> You are not rich. Your parents are rich (probably). You have done nothing of value to society to warrant acting like you do. They are effing chicken nuggets. The woman behind the counter told you that you had to wait because we only have one microwave with which to prepare said nuggets. Chill. The. Eff. Out.



or just go to Mcdonalds if you want your nuggets right away.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 14, 2011)

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> I bet she could get a good lawyer, haven't you guys ever heard of 1-800-411-*PAIN*!



Oh god those commercials annoy the p*ss out of me!


----------



## DotWarner (Dec 14, 2011)

Speaking of bad lawyer commercials, there's one that runs here where car accident victims call 911 and a guy asks "Do you have the (law firm name's) app?"  Apparently what this app does is allow you to record video of the cars at the scene and interview witnesses and send it to the law firm.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 14, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Because guests have no common sense.



When it comes to guests, it should be called 'uncommon sense', because it's far from common at Target.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 14, 2011)

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> I bet she could get a good lawyer, haven't you guys ever heard of 1-800-411-*PAIN*!




NOOOOOOOOOO shhhh! i hear that everyday >_>


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 14, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> When it comes to guests, it should be called 'uncommon sense', because it's far from common at Target.



Touche.


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear lazy, selfish, thoughtless female guest, please wipe your own pee off the seat, I am not your servant.

end rant


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 14, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> Dear lazy, selfish, thoughtless female guest, please wipe your own pee off the seat, I am not your servant.
> 
> end rant



Those people piss me off!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 14, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO shhhh! i hear that everyday >_>



Can't be any worse than J.G. Wentworth. Every time I open, I see the opera commercial at least 3 times during my lunch.



pzychopopgroove said:


> Those people piss me off!



You pottymouth. :laugh3:


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 15, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Can't be any worse than J.G. Wentworth. Every time I open, I see the opera commercial at least 3 times during my lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> You pottymouth. :laugh3:



EIGHT SEVEN SEVEN CASH NOW!! (i had to)


I know i am, thanks for noticing


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 15, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> EIGHT SEVEN SEVEN CASH NOW!! (i had to)



It's my money, and I need it now!




pzychopopgroove said:


> I know i am, thanks for noticing



Actually, I may or may not have expanded a pun there........


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 15, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> It's my money, and I need it now!



yeah. I think those occuturd protesters have been watching that commercial a little too much.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> It's my money, and I need it now!
> Actually, I may or may not have expanded a pun there........



Funny part is, wentworth filed chapter 11, this year.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 16, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Funny part is, wentworth filed chapter 11, this year.



Hahaha and they keep putting those crappy commercials through the rounds? I swear I want to gouge out my eyes with a box cutter every time one pops up on the tube.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

*you steal from spot & dail 911 by mistake, you will go to jail.*

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...snews/feed+(CBSNews.com)&utm_content=My+Yahoo
too funny. stupid crooks!:clapping:


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...snews/feed+(CBSNews.com)&utm_content=My+Yahoo
> too funny. stupid crooks!:clapping:



Dumba$$es.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, it WAS dialed by their a$$....


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol this is gold.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 17, 2011)

rofl... pocket dialing ftw


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 17, 2011)

To that one guest: thank you for being so nice after waiting for the lady in front of you to pay. The lady may have been mentally challenged, and she seemed to have difficulty counting her money. Most guests would get angry and/or drop their stuff and walk away, but the guest behind the lady was very patient!


----------



## Megaparsec (Dec 17, 2011)

Was training in GS the other day, I had gone through the whole day with hardly getting yelled at (success!) and I'm about to leave. Walk out from behind the SD and a guest walks up to me and says "Can I ask you a question." My shift ended in four minutes, so I figured why not. He then launches into "For a company that's based in Minnesota, why do you do almost all of your work strictly overseas." Awwww, crap, someone with an agenda. He then goes on a five minute rant about how he ordered something from Target.com and it was supposed to get there tomorrow, but he was certain it wasn't going to get there by then and he needed it tomorrow, but when he talked to guest support online, they were all from India and they couldn't understand them, so he came in and purchased one in store so he could return one of them.

He basically said it in one long run on sentence like that. After about two minutes, I was looking around trying to find a way to get out, but he just kept going on with his rant. Ended up clocking out two minutes late.


----------



## DotWarner (Dec 17, 2011)

To the one customer who came along just before 6:15 a.m. and decided to spray the shelf with an entire can of shaving cream:  I hate you!  The maintenance guy and I cleaned up most of it but I hope you had fun because you made a bad night worse.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 17, 2011)

Megaparsec said:


> Was training in GS the other day, I had gone through the whole day with hardly getting yelled at (success!) and I'm about to leave. Walk out from behind the SD and a guest walks up to me and says "Can I ask you a question." My shift ended in four minutes, so I figured why not. He then launches into "For a company that's based in Minnesota, why do you do almost all of your work strictly overseas." Awwww, crap, someone with an agenda. He then goes on a five minute rant about how he ordered something from Target.com and it was supposed to get there tomorrow, but he was certain it wasn't going to get there by then and he needed it tomorrow, but when he talked to guest support online, they were all from India and they couldn't understand them, so he came in and purchased one in store so he could return one of them.
> 
> He basically said it in one long run on sentence like that. After about two minutes, I was looking around trying to find a way to get out, but he just kept going on with his rant. Ended up clocking out two minutes late.



Gotta love the ranters lol. I mean, I can sympathize with that guest because I would find that very frustrating too, but still. What do you expect us to do about it? We're just lowly store team members; we have no control over Target.com, and we can't help that the call centers are in India! Also, 'almost all of our work' is not done overseas - what about the stores, for crying out loud?!

I got an angry ranter once at the express lanes and I had to pass him to the GSTL because he wanted 'to speak to a manager right now'. I later found out it was her first day back from maternity leave, so I felt really bad.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 17, 2011)

To the ONLY rude guest returning your jewelry armoire at Guest Services this Friday:

You paid for it with $40 worth of gift cards and $5 cash. I'm sorry you think *OTHER* companies would just give you $45 cash back instead of another $40 giftcard and 5 bucks back. I apologize for it going on sale and you having to come in and get an adjustment on it a few days ago. AGAIN I apologize for it going on clearance, for 30 something odd dollars after you asking me how much it costs now.

Also, thanks for your sarcasm when asking if you would like to purchase it back for the clearance price (which we are never supposed to do, as people would just get adjustments on their christmas trees when they go 90% off). "*YES* I would LOVE to buy that back at the price it costs on the shelf right now!!!" as she proceeds to storm off with her embarrassed husband in tow. I hope you have a lovely Christmas crazy lady, and I feel for anyone that has to spend the Holidays with your loony butt!

To the rest of the guests from that day: 
Thank you for being so appreciative for my help with photo lab and returns while I ran around like a chicken with my head cut off. Flying solo over there during the holidays is definitely a challenge!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 17, 2011)

To that one guest: if you "f**king hate Target so much", then get the f**k out and go to Walmart!

To the lady behind that guest: thank you so much for your sympathy. It's guests like you who help me get through the day.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 19, 2011)

to that one guest who ranted and raged over us taking the ads down before closing...just because you wanted to know what is on sale...how exactly did you know what was supposed to be on sale to be able to tell me that should have a sign over it? Plus, that mini rant that was supposed to tie in Target made absolutely no sense.

to that one caller today who wanted me to hand hold you through the process of applying for a job at Target...I almost sorry I hung up on you (very  politely and professionally)after five minutes and 6 other calls coming through. But honey, if you can not make it through the first page after five minutes I can not help you in the way you need. Even a trained monkey could get hired at our store.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Dec 19, 2011)

To that one guest that found sign for the $42 portable dvd player from the sale last week that someone forgot to take down, thank you for actually being understanding and not raising a fuss at all.  Thank you also to another guest that did the same with the $19 Cars 2 Bluray + DVD combos that were incorrectly placed in a $7 spot.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest that found sign for the $42 portable dvd player from the sale last week that someone forgot to take down, thank you for actually being understanding and not raising a fuss at all.  Thank you also to another guest that did the same with the $19 Cars 2 Bluray + DVD combos that were incorrectly placed in a $7 spot.


Those are always the  nice ones to deal with.  I wish we had more of those.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 20, 2011)

Megaparsec said:


> Was training in GS the other day, I had gone through the whole day with hardly getting yelled at (success!) and I'm about to leave. Walk out from behind the SD and a guest walks up to me and says "Can I ask you a question." My shift ended in four minutes, so I figured why not. He then launches into "For a company that's based in Minnesota, why do you do almost all of your work strictly overseas." Awwww, crap, someone with an agenda. He then goes on a five minute rant about how he ordered something from Target.com and it was supposed to get there tomorrow, but he was certain it wasn't going to get there by then and he needed it tomorrow, but when he talked to guest support online, they were all from India and they couldn't understand them, so he came in and purchased one in store so he could return one of them.
> 
> He basically said it in one long run on sentence like that. After about two minutes, I was looking around trying to find a way to get out, but he just kept going on with his rant. Ended up clocking out two minutes late.


I had one of those the other day....went on and on about how we're "losing guests because we're carrying too much of our own crap instead of brand name merchandise" (and yes, he said "our own crap"). All because we were OUT of the refills of Dial antibacterial soap. I tried to explain to him that it wasn't that we weren't carrying it, we were simply out of it on the shelf and I could call the back room and see if we had any back there. I never got the chance because he stormed off.  Had another one today who wanted to buy Sudafed (not our generic, actual Sudafed) and got upset because we didn't have a 48-pack and only 1 24-pack. HE went off for about 5 minutes because I told him I didn't know when we would get more in, that we get restocked based on sales. He actually told me "If I wanted your (crappy) generic, I would have asked for your (crappy) generic".


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 20, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I had one of those the other day....went on and on about how we're "losing guests because we're carrying too much of our own crap instead of brand name merchandise" (and yes, he said "our own crap"). All because we were OUT of the refills of Dial antibacterial soap. I tried to explain to him that it wasn't that we weren't carrying it, we were simply out of it on the shelf and I could call the back room and see if we had any back there. I never got the chance because he stormed off.  Had another one today who wanted to buy Sudafed (not our generic, actual Sudafed) and got upset because we didn't have a 48-pack and only 1 24-pack. HE went off for about 5 minutes because I told him I didn't know when we would get more in, that we get restocked based on sales. He actually told me "If I wanted your (crappy) generic, I would have asked for your (crappy) generic".



I'll bet he would've complained about showing ID for it too.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 20, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I had one of those the other day....went on and on about how we're "losing guests because we're carrying too much of our own crap instead of brand name merchandise" (and yes, he said "our own crap"). All because we were OUT of the refills of Dial antibacterial soap. I tried to explain to him that it wasn't that we weren't carrying it, we were simply out of it on the shelf and I could call the back room and see if we had any back there. I never got the chance because he stormed off.  Had another one today who wanted to buy Sudafed (not our generic, actual Sudafed) and got upset because we didn't have a 48-pack and only 1 24-pack. HE went off for about 5 minutes because I told him I didn't know when we would get more in, that we get restocked based on sales. He actually told me "If I wanted your (crappy) generic, I would have asked for your (crappy) generic".



But a single 24 pk isn't enough... the recipe asks for 48 capsules to make the meth!!!


----------



## HeyThereDelilaGSTL (Dec 20, 2011)

To that one lady guest who just recently activated her new check card, who can't remember the pin which is all my fault. Who then proceeded to enter the wrong pin so many times it shut her card out and then slammed her smart cart into the photo lab a foot from my knee caps not once but twice....Ma'am could you please leave the flying monkeys at home next time? We don't allow pets in  the store.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 20, 2011)

HeyThereDelilaGSTL said:


> To that one lady guest who just recently activated her new check card, who can't remember the pin which is all my fault. Who then proceeded to enter the wrong pin so many times it shut her card out and then slammed her smart cart into the photo lab a foot from my knee caps not once but twice....Ma'am could you please leave the flying monkeys at home next time? We don't allow pets in  the store.



Well obviously you should have held a seance so she could remember her pin... I thought every TL had to be a spiritual medium!! Or maybe that isn't a requirement until AE12 rolls out!


----------



## coolsocks (Dec 20, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I had one of those the other day....went on and on about how we're "losing guests because we're carrying too much of our own crap instead of brand name merchandise" (and yes, he said "our own crap"). All because we were OUT of the refills of Dial antibacterial soap. I tried to explain to him that it wasn't that we weren't carrying it, we were simply out of it on the shelf and I could call the back room and see if we had any back there. I never got the chance because he stormed off.  Had another one today who wanted to buy Sudafed (not our generic, actual Sudafed) and got upset because we didn't have a 48-pack and only 1 24-pack. HE went off for about 5 minutes because I told him I didn't know when we would get more in, that we get restocked based on sales. He actually told me "If I wanted your (crappy) generic, I would have asked for your (crappy) generic".



It's customers like those that make you just want to give them a reality check and make them realize (if that's even possible) how completely crazy they're getting over mundane details that do not actually affect the quality of their lives.

Our store was out of the holiday gift cards for almost an entire week and it was absolutely crazy how many complaints we got about them.  Many people were actually offended that we didn't have any in stock.  We had plenty of other cards that worked in the holiday cards' absence and the reasonable people just accepted those, but not the crazy people.  I wanted to tell each one "Seriously? The person who receives this gift card is going to be much more interested in the monetary value than the design on the card."


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 20, 2011)

coolsocks said:


> Our store was out of the holiday gift cards for almost an entire week and it was absolutely crazy how many complaints we got about them.  Many people were actually offended that we didn't have any in stock.  We had plenty of other cards that worked in the holiday cards' absence and the reasonable people just accepted those, but not the crazy people.  I wanted to tell each one "Seriously? The person who receives this gift card is going to be much more interested in the monetary value than the design on the card."



This happened at my store too! They finally stopped complaining when the STL had us start using the promo gift cards instead of the assorted designs. But then we ran out of envelopes........


----------



## Baristar (Dec 21, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> This happened at my store too! They finally stopped complaining when the STL had us start using the promo gift cards instead of the assorted designs. But then we ran out of envelopes........



We ran out of envelopes at Starbucks for a while, and people freaked out. Several older men snidely commented about how "funny" it is that we had more gift cards than envelopes. They get ordered separately, and I bet those middle-aged men feel nice and superior when they put down a wage-working college kid.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 21, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> I'll bet he would've complained about showing ID for it too.


:girl_wink:



FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> But a single 24 pk isn't enough... the recipe asks for 48 capsules to make the meth!!!


:girl_haha: LMAO!!! We also had a real "tweaky" guy come in yesterday asking for "bath salts"....our pharmacist told him where our epsom salt was and I said to her "no, I don't think that's what he's looking for....I'm sorry, 'sir' (and I used that term LOOSELY), we don't really carry anything like that...there might be some in the cosmetics department or back in seasonal, but I doubt that's what you're looking for". She had no clue :girl_impossible:

**for those who don't know, the "latest thing" to get a "quick high" is a certain type of bath salt that basically mimicks meth. They crush it and (usually) snort it. It's perfectly legal and VERY dangerous because people are cooking these things up in their homes....some say worse than meth because not only are they "hyper", they are also somewhat delusional.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 21, 2011)

*To the guest with the e-gift card:*

I am truly sorry that you received one of these. Apparently to make the e-gift card work in store, you have to load it into your account and then you're able to pull it up with your smartphone. The phone then displays a scannable barcode and it works like any other giftcard. She couldn't figure out how to do this on her phone and ended up pretty ticked off and paying with a credit card.
*
To the two ladies at the photo lab working on greeting cards:*

It's after 6pm and the one hour photo is *closed*. Yes the prints in seconds kiosk is still running, and yes it lets you select one hour greeting cards. I told you any one hour orders will not go through (we have lost many in the past) You said you were just playing around and were not going to print anything, which is fine. 

Cue you leaving and now there's an order for greeting cards suddenly in the queue, and now my kiosk keeps popping up error messages because it can't connect to the lab obviously. I left you a nice message on your cellphone apologizing that the order will more than likely be lost. If you come and and yell at my photo lab people today for not having your order, I will not be a happy camper.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 21, 2011)

lol i always have guests with e-giftcards, and they'll show me a piece of paper with the number + event number on it.... usually never works, and I can never figure out why lol. I just tell them to contact Target Support.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 21, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> lol i always have guests with e-giftcards, and they'll show me a piece of paper with the number + event number on it.... usually never works, and I can never figure out why lol. I just tell them to contact Target Support.


That's EXACTLY what this guest did, although she did have it pulled up on her phone as well. She missed the block of text on it telling her about loading it into her account though (which I completely understand, there was quite a bit to read)


----------



## Barcode (Dec 21, 2011)

darn e-coupons never work either.... so annoying


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 21, 2011)

watchdog9000 said:


> *
> To the two ladies at the photo lab working on greeting cards:*
> 
> It's after 6pm and the one hour photo is *closed*. Yes the prints in seconds kiosk is still running, and yes it lets you select one hour greeting cards. I told you any one hour orders will not go through (we have lost many in the past) You said you were just playing around and were not going to print anything, which is fine.
> ...


I really do not understand the people that camp out at the photo kiosks for hours on end.  I find it a whole lot easier to work on my photos from my computer, tweak them, on how I want them, and upload them to a service or in-store pickup all from the comfort of my home.  Why in the hell do you want to spend two hours waiting in for a kiosk in a busy store, then take another hour uploading and tweaking over a hundred photos. 

Google Picasa its free and does a good job.  If you want high quality photos...save up and get Photoshop.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 21, 2011)

buliSBI said:


> I really do not understand the people that camp out at the photo kiosks for hours on end.  I find it a whole lot easier to work on my photos from my computer, tweak them, on how I want them, and upload them to a service or in-store pickup all from the comfort of my home.  Why in the hell do you want to spend two hours waiting in for a kiosk in a busy store, then take another hour uploading and tweaking over a hundred photos.
> 
> Google Picasa its free and does a good job.  If you want high quality photos...save up and get Photoshop.


I think one of the reasons we have so many people using the kiosk instead of the seemingly better option (uploading through a service from home such as Shutterfly) is again we lose SO many of those orders. Sometimes the guest will even bring in the printout of the email that says "Your order#blahblah is ready to pickup at your local target!". I will:

Reboot the Apex (sometimes things will hang and rebooting will cause the order to finally come through)
Call Kodak
They generally say "Call Shutterfly"
I call Shutterfly and they say they have NO RECORD of that order number

Thus, the guest ends up either leaving mad or just doing it on the kiosk anyways. 

I am still crossing my fingers that we go to a dry lab sometime soon. It's all I can do this season to keep up with photo and guest service with only one person scheduled over there. We haven't even had any photo lab hours allocated this year, which is a first.


----------



## dek067 (Dec 21, 2011)

to that one guest (yes, you in the red christmas sweater and jingle bell earrings):
you interrupted me during a 10.5 hour shift when i had my arms full of signing and i gladly offered to help you. you "can't wait for (me) to put the stuff down, (you're) in a hurry". i know how it is trying to run errands in a limited time. however, when i politely tell you that we no longer carry the item your daughter asked you to buy for christmas... IN AUGUST... and you yell at me and start saying how i should not be lazy and post signs on the items that were being discontinued before christmas... congratulations! you are officially the second guest of the entire year that i would gladly punch in the face. yes, only #2. it takes a lot to get me going (usually i just vent here lol) but you really take the cake. i'm sorry we don't have the high school musical eight ball for your daughter. i'm really sorry that your daughter has to live with you day in and day out. what a joy it must be to celebrate the holidays with you. 
did i mention how nice it is to have this forum to vent? happy holidays folks, we're almost done!


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 21, 2011)

watchdog9000 said:


> I think one of the reasons we have so many people using the kiosk instead of the seemingly better option (uploading through a service from home such as Shutterfly) is again we lose SO many of those orders. Sometimes the guest will even bring in the printout of the email that says "Your order#blahblah is ready to pickup at your local target!". I will:
> 
> Reboot the Apex (sometimes things will hang and rebooting will cause the order to finally come through)
> Call Kodak
> ...



Hate to tell you, but, dry labs still run on APEX and use the same old dinosaur speedometer. Only difference is no processors, just the KPM picture makers... Your still going to have lost orders and the kiosks that have to be reconnected to the network several times per week!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here, dek, a massage from me to you for Christmas


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> lol i always have guests with e-giftcards, and they'll show me a piece of paper with the number + event number on it.... usually never works, and I can never figure out why lol. I just tell them to contact Target Support.





Imerzan said:


> darn e-coupons never work either.... so annoying



Yeah, those things are a pain. I was once told that they work better if the device's brightness is all the way up. The brighter the screen, the easier it is for the scanner to see the barcode.

And re: Target Support - don't even bother.


----------



## zoningvision (Dec 22, 2011)

To that one guest: No, I do not have control over whether your card gets declined or not. I am not making your card declined to spite you. You can tell me all you want that there is money in the account, but I still won't be able to process the transaction. And then ten minutes later, you send your child to show me the ATM receipt just to prove me wrong, as though I have control over the card being declined.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 22, 2011)

zoningvision said:


> To that one guest: No, I do not have control over whether your card gets declined or not. I am not making your card declined to spite you. You can tell me all you want that there is money in the account, but I still won't be able to process the transaction. And then ten minutes later, you send your child to show me the ATM receipt just to prove me wrong, as though I have control over the card being declined.


   You didn't know about the decline/accept button on the side of your register?  Feel around, you'll find it:wink3:.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2011)

zoningvision said:


> To that one guest: No, I do not have control over whether your card gets declined or not. I am not making your card declined to spite you. You can tell me all you want that there is money in the account, but I still won't be able to process the transaction. And then ten minutes later, you send your child to show me the ATM receipt just to prove me wrong, as though I have control over the card being declined.


I do have to admit...I've been on both sides of this. My RED Debit card was denied the other day. I was slightly embarrassed until I realized it was probably because I was trying to get cash back twice in one day. Once I ran it without cash back, it was fine. I think it's stupid that there's a limit on a DEBIT card, but I guess I have to play by their rules...


----------



## zoningvision (Dec 22, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I do have to admit...I've been on both sides of this. My RED Debit card was denied the other day. I was slightly embarrassed until I realized it was probably because I was trying to get cash back twice in one day. Once I ran it without cash back, it was fine.



It happens. Though it seemed like she was blaming it wholly on me, as if I was pressing a secret accept/decline button next to the register. When her kid came back, it was with the smug "I told ya so, dumbie" look. :facepalm:


----------



## Softlinesgrl22 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had gone up to the front lanes for additional yesterday and i was ringing this lady up. I got done and she hands me a $10 off coupon that expired on sunday. She asks me if she can still use it and i told her no. Then she starts to gets alittle attitude and says "well can a manager override it?". I said no even though they probably could have. I was not about to override it just to get myself in trouble. Not for you mam not after that attitude.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2011)

Softlinesgrl22 said:


> I had gone up to the front lanes for additional yesterday and i was ringing this lady up. I got done and she hands me a $10 off coupon that expired on sunday. She asks me if she can still use it and i told her no. Then she starts to gets alittle attitude and says "well can a manager override it?". I said no even though they probably could have. I was not about to override it just to get myself in trouble. Not for you mam not after that attitude.



If I remember correctly, the coupon policy states that we can not accept expired coupons under any circumstances. Technically, POS will allow an override, but we're not supposed to do it, so you were in the right by saying no.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 24, 2011)

To that one guest with the RX Rewards... No you cannot get your 5% off since it is 12:11AM now. The store closed at 12AM and it is now a new sales date, and you already used it yesterday. No we cannot accept it since it is expired and we do not accept expired coupons, and there is no possible way to override it anyways. No I do not care how much you spend at Target, have a nice night.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 24, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> To that one guest with the RX Rewards... No you cannot get your 5% off since it is 12:11AM now. The store closed at 12AM and it is now a new sales date, and you already used it yesterday. No we cannot accept it since it is expired and we do not accept expired coupons, and there is no possible way to override it anyways. No I do not care how much you spend at Target, have a nice night.



Hahaha, you are now my hero sir! I've gotten to the point where I tell all my cashiers to write the date on 5% off reward cards since people "forget" that they use them one day, and try to use them again a week later. Then they yell at the cashier because they couldn't have POSSIBLY used it, something is WRONG with our computer!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 24, 2011)

To that lady who wanted that bread machine we're out of: no, there is no box for the display model, because you can not buy it! And speaking to a manager is not going to make a difference - neither of the LODs are gonna let you buy it either.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 26, 2011)

To the guest that did a no-receipt return on ANGEL TREE GIFTS:

You are a despicable human being. What makes you even more evil is the fact that you even mentioned they were from Angel Tree to begin with. You said the clothing didn't fit (even though angel tree stuff tells specifically what size to get) AND you returned the toys as well! I hope you rot. A shame giftcards can be spent on anything in the store, including beer...


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 27, 2011)

to the guest that wanted half off a VISA gift card since we have all our Christmas items on clearance - you're an idiot.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 28, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> to the guest that wanted half off a VISA gift card since we have all our Christmas items on clearance - you're an idiot.


:crazy:


----------



## Barcode (Dec 28, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> to the guest that wanted half off a VISA gift card since we have all our Christmas items on clearance - you're an idiot.



oh the things guests say.... lol


----------



## MrMrIce (Dec 28, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I do have to admit...I've been on both sides of this. My RED Debit card was denied the other day. I was slightly embarrassed until I realized it was probably because I was trying to get cash back twice in one day. Once I ran it without cash back, it was fine. I think it's stupid that there's a limit on a DEBIT card, but I guess I have to play by their rules...



But it's not a real debit card. It doesn't directly take out your money at the point of transaction. It does an electronic withdrawal a couple days after the transaction.

I got denied a couple of weeks ago for trying to buy a TV for $300 when I had over 1k in my account but it was denied to due limited history. I even called and said I'm a team member and if I can approve the transaction and the customer rep said no.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 29, 2011)

To the crazy person who flagged me down to complain that the pharmacy was closed (we only have one pharmacist, so when they go to lunch the pharmacy has to close).
There are signs all over the place announcing this information, it will only be closed for 30 minutes and I'm sorry but it isn't a "crime" that the place is closed when you need your pills.
Even more, If you ask me to 'get a manger' don't start yelling at me because I get on the walkie to call for the LOD.
I didn't realize "you don't want your business broadcast to the world."
So now I'm going to walk away and 'find' a manager.


----------



## StupidGirlSuit (Dec 30, 2011)

deezy523 said:


> No, I have not seen your missing shopping cart. The amount of times this happens to me is baffling. And the fact that they blame it on me is troubling.



Oh lawd! This happens to me all the time! It's like they come to us thinking we purposely take them and hide them for a good time. I've had people 'lose' empty carts and then when I tried to get them a new one complain that it was "too late". Really??? Too late for what? Your faith in our establishment has been crushed beyond repair due to your forgetting where you parked your cart?

To be fair, however, I have seen people walk off with someone else's FULL cart before.  Weirdos.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 30, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> But it's not a real debit card. It doesn't directly take out your money at the point of transaction. It does an electronic withdrawal a couple days after the transaction.
> 
> I got denied a couple of weeks ago for trying to buy a TV for $300 when I had over 1k in my account but it was denied to due limited history. I even called and said I'm a team member and if I can approve the transaction and the customer rep said no.


Mine always comes out within 24 hours, but I guess there's a limit on how much cash you can take in a day and I had already taken $40...I was trying to get more cash and it wouldn't let me. The debit went through, just not with additional cash. I even used it a third time that day (for an additional $100+) and it went through fine, it just wouldn't let me take extra $$...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 30, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> To the crazy person who flagged me down to complain that the pharmacy was closed (we only have one pharmacist, so when they go to lunch the pharmacy has to close).
> There are signs all over the place announcing this information, it will only be closed for 30 minutes and I'm sorry but it isn't a "crime" that the place is closed when you need your pills.
> Even more, If you ask me to 'get a manger' don't start yelling at me because I get on the walkie to call for the LOD.
> I didn't realize "you don't want your business broadcast to the world."
> So now I'm going to walk away and 'find' a manager.


Your pharmacy must close the gate...we don't get to so we're stuck there while the pharmacist is at lunch an have to deal with MULTIPLE people like this DAILY :dash2:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 30, 2011)

watchdog9000 said:


> Hahaha, you are now my hero sir! I've gotten to the point where I tell all my cashiers to write the date on 5% off reward cards since people "forget" that they use them one day, and try to use them again a week later. Then they yell at the cashier because they couldn't have POSSIBLY used it, something is WRONG with our computer!


I have to admit, I've accidentally tried to use these more than once before :girl_think: I always have multiple ones in my wallet and never remember which ones I have or haven't used. When they tell me it's already been used, though, I just have them pitch it and pull out another one. Yes, my family and I unfortunately get THAT many prescriptions


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 30, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> I have to admit, I've accidentally tried to use these more than once before :girl_think: I always have multiple ones in my wallet and never remember which ones I have or haven't used. When they tell me it's already been used, though, I just have them pitch it and pull out another one. Yes, my family and I unfortunately get THAT many prescriptions


 and that's completely understandable! It's the guests who start ranting and RAVING over it that just blows my mind. We didn't press the secret "screw you out of your 5% discount" button lady!


----------



## Wislans52 (Dec 30, 2011)

It's our policy to write the date on the card... But not everyone does it.   Also there's only about 3 of us here who write the amount on the 5 & 10 dollar promotional gift cards.... When I do it, I'm often told, "thank you!"


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 30, 2011)

StupidGirlSuit said:


> Oh lawd! This happens to me all the time! It's like they come to us thinking we purposely take them and hide them for a good time. I've had people 'lose' empty carts and then when I tried to get them a new one complain that it was "too late". Really??? Too late for what? Your faith in our establishment has been crushed beyond repair due to your forgetting where you parked your cart?
> 
> To be fair, however, I have seen people walk off with someone else's FULL cart before.  Weirdos.



On Christmas Eve, we had an older lady who started freaking out because her cart full of merchandise had disappeared. I felt bad for her though because she was buying last-minute Christmas presents for her grandchildren.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 30, 2011)

Wislans52 said:


> It's our policy to write the date on the card... But not everyone does it.   Also there's only about 3 of us here who write the amount on the 5 & 10 dollar promotional gift cards.... When I do it, I'm often told, "thank you!"



I always do it (unless I don't have a pen), and I try to encourage newbies to do it too.


----------



## CartStryke (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure the fitting room team members can relate to this one for today. Not sure how many calls I got total (probably around 20ish), but I swear at least half of them were asking if we opened or if we had special hours. It's more funny than anything I guess, but I was getting tempted to respond in different ways for the lols. Such as "you have reached a recording, please leave a message after the beep", try to use an indian accent, or "no, we're closed" and hang up.


----------



## Target Annie (Jan 1, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I'm sure the fitting room team members can relate to this one for today. Not sure how many calls I got total (probably around 20ish), but I swear at least half of them were asking if we opened or if we had special hours. It's more funny than anything I guess, but I was getting tempted to respond in different ways for the lols. Such as "you have reached a recording, please leave a message after the beep", try to use an indian accent, or "no, we're closed" and hang up.



I have always wondered why the guests don't trust the recording they just listened to before getting a live person. Also always wanted to say, "Nope I just came in to wait for your call, now I can leave."


----------



## Gretta (Jan 1, 2012)

I think some people are just in the habit of pressing 0 to go straight to a person and skip the automated message.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jan 1, 2012)

People called us and asked us if we were open

ermmmm we picked up the phone didn't we?  The only day walmart is closed is on Chriastmas.


----------



## coolsocks (Jan 1, 2012)

Guest Attendant said:


> People called us and asked us if we were open
> 
> ermmmm we picked up the phone didn't we?  The only day walmart is closed is on Chriastmas.



Sam's Club was closed today.  There is one on my way home from Target and it was closed the entire day.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I'm sure the fitting room team members can relate to this one for today. Not sure how many calls I got total (probably around 20ish), but I swear at least half of them were asking if we opened or if we had special hours. It's more funny than anything I guess, but I was getting tempted to respond in different ways for the lols. Such as "you have reached a recording, please leave a message after the beep", try to use an indian accent, or "no, we're closed" and hang up.



last new year's day was one of my first as a fitting room TM...after losing count I told my TL if we got as many calls as I was old before the end of my shift I would dance in the aisle. Five minutes before the end of my shift I danced...that's a lot of calls!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 2, 2012)

To the lady who got all pissed off when my coworker told your precious little snowflake to stop running in the store.
Perhaps you would have preferred that I run over him with the flat full of signing that I was pushing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 2, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> but I was getting tempted to respond in different ways for the lols. Such as "you have reached a recording, please leave a message after the beep", try to use an indian accent, or "no, we're closed" and hang up.



When I was in toys a couple weeks ago, I was tempted to answer calls with "NO TOYS FOR YOU!" or "USA Prime Credit, this is Peggy".


----------



## Barcode (Jan 2, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the lady who got all pissed off when my coworker told your precious little snowflake to stop running in the store.
> Perhaps you would have preferred that I run over him with the flat full of signing that I was pushing.



Hate people like that.... I've had incidents too where i'd be pushing a flat and kids come running out of nowhere, really annoying.

I've had people get mad at me for the same thing, and I just shrug it off. If they complain to the LOD its not like the LOD will care lol.


----------



## Gretta (Jan 3, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> When I was in toys a couple weeks ago, I was tempted to answer calls with "NO TOYS FOR YOU!" or "USA Prime Credit, this is Peggy".



Ha!  I had some similar thoughts, working as operator before Christmas.


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 3, 2012)

HAHA im going to try this... it may lead to a coaching but I think ii might be worth the risk. 



GangulonCyst said:


> I like to answer that question with "Sometimes" or "Not Usually". It makes them think for a second.


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 3, 2012)

How about the guests who ask where to make returns, while standing in front of the service desk...&& then, when they are the next ones in line, they have a price challenge for an item they SWEAR was on "sale", even though the sign they were looking at was for the item next to theirs, they freak out and demand it to be fixed because EVERYYYYTIME they come into the store, its always something and our signs are NEVER right...Why cant they just own up to it and say they read the signs wrong?...loll Like when they see FREE, they go ape sh!t, even though the sign states, "with the purchase of 3,4..etc."  Like I don't get it, perhaps I'm the ignorant one here but are ALL Target guests illiterate??


----------



## Target Annie (Jan 3, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> How about the guests who ask where to make returns, while standing in front of the service desk...&& then, when they are the next ones in line, they have a price challenge for an item they SWEAR was on "sale", even though the sign they were looking at was for the item next to theirs, they freak out and demand it to be fixed because EVERYYYYTIME they come into the store, its always something and our signs are NEVER right...Why cant they just own up to it and say they read the signs wrong?...loll Like when they see FREE, they go ape sh!t, even though the sign states, "with the purchase of 3,4..etc."  Like I don't get it, perhaps I'm the ignorant one here but are ALL Target guests illiterate??



I'm honestly surprised they make their way to the store - really


----------



## babytrees (Jan 3, 2012)

to the guests who gave the newbie so much crap in IHL last night...and then me because she asked me to deal with you. Yup, that's right Target.com says we have something....but it counts our displays in that count AND it only updates every 24 hours. No, no other store in the area has it. Sorry that you didn't think to call before you dragged your inappropriately dressed son in to the weather. Not my fault nor the newbies fault.

to the guests who keep using the fitting room as their bathroom....EWWWWWW (I have had two pee-ers and one feminine hygiene product pick up in less than two weeks)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 3, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> How about the guests who ask where to make returns, while standing in front of the service desk...&& then, when they are the next ones in line, they have a price challenge for an item they SWEAR was on "sale", even though the sign they were looking at was for the item next to theirs, they freak out and demand it to be fixed because EVERYYYYTIME they come into the store, its always something and our signs are NEVER right...Why cant they just own up to it and say they read the signs wrong?...loll Like when they see FREE, they go ape sh!t, even though the sign states, "with the purchase of 3,4..etc."  Like I don't get it, perhaps I'm the ignorant one here but are ALL Target guests illiterate??



It's because of those types of guests that I absolutely HATE these gift card promotions - ie: buy any 3 items listed & get a FREE gift card! They insist "the sign said buy ANY, not THREE!" When you show them the sign, they complain about small type, misleading verbage, color of the print, day of the week, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jan 3, 2012)

To the "guest" who at 11pm walked to the back room, took a TV and walked out with it though the sporting goods fire exits. you do reliaze there is cameras not only in the backroom but a camera right outside the doors and at least three back on the sales floor right before you enter the foyer for the back restrooms/backroom. Plus maybe at least two from there to the sporting goods fire exit.

Bad thing was, one it was planed as there was a car waiting for them. A co worker was in furnature saw the guy and by the time he got out to the door all that was left was an empty cart. Plus I fell it may have been an inside job as how would an average custmorer know where we keep the TVs, let alone the sizes...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 3, 2012)

Guest Attendant said:


> To the "guest" who at 11pm walked to the back room, took a TV and walked out with it though the sporting goods fire exits. you do reliaze there is cameras not only in the backroom but a camera right outside the doors and at least three back on the sales floor right before you enter the foyer for the back restrooms/backroom. Plus maybe at least two from there to the sporting goods fire exit.
> 
> Bad thing was, one it was planed as there was a car waiting for them. A co worker was in furnature saw the guy and by the time he got out to the door all that was left was an empty cart. Plus I fell it may have been an inside job as how would an average custmorer know where we keep the TVs, let alone the sizes...



Wow! Sounds like you guys need to borrow my ETL-Hardlines (he's a big guy and he's intimidating as hell when he's angry).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 3, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> How about the guests who ask where to make returns, while standing in front of the service desk...&& then, when they are the next ones in line, they have a price challenge for an item they SWEAR was on "sale", even though the sign they were looking at was for the item next to theirs, they freak out and demand it to be fixed because EVERYYYYTIME they come into the store, its always something and our signs are NEVER right...Why cant they just own up to it and say they read the signs wrong?...loll Like when they see FREE, they go ape sh!t, even though the sign states, "with the purchase of 3,4..etc."  Like I don't get it, perhaps I'm the ignorant one here but are ALL Target guests illiterate??


They don't understand English or know how to tell time lately either...we CLEARLY tell them "It will be about X minutes" or "Your prescription should be ready around XX:XX" and they almost ALWAYS come back EARLY! I had a guest today who dropped off her prescription at 11:35, I told her it would be about 20 minutes, so around 11:55. I kid you not, she comes back AT 11:40 wanting her prescription and b!tching to the other tech because it wasn't ready!!! I hadn't even finished TYPING it because I had someone else drop 3 off right before her!!! Fortunately, I had written the time she dropped it off ON the script AND the bag! :dash_2:


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 5, 2012)

To the guest I was left to take care of as soon as ii clocked in yesterday (jan. 4th, 2012), who purchased an Acer netbook at our store on 11/6/11 and didnt realize that the return policy changed for some electronic items (45 days)...and although her receipt clearly stated that for that item, it expired 12/12/11 she wanted nothing but a full refund. "I apologize ma'am but unfortunately I will not be able to refund this item, since my TM already called our refund authorization and they turned down our request for an approval code, then at store level there is nothing more I can do. Unless I use your photo ID, you will be able to exchange from the same department"... guest-"no I want a full refund not and exchange"... When I called the LOD, she said the same as me (over the walkie), this infuriated the guest even more as to why the manager...correction, asst. store manager (dont ask loll)...wouldnt come to the service desk, appalled her. Right then my ETL-HR was walking by and I explained to her what was going on and she told the guest that she wouldnt be able to get a store credit but she would be able to get whatever she wanted for $197 in a different department. That she would override it and "make it right"... I kind of agree with making it right for the guest, but I was a little iffy about it once the guest said this>>> "okay, I am fine with getting something(s) from another department but I do not what to do this today that is why I want a gift card. If I come back 5 maybe 6 months down the road and decide I would like to do this 'exchange', I dont want there to be any problems".... this bothered me, I informed the guest that if she was to come back a few months later, the chances of her getting the same amount she actually paid for the item. This is because when you return without a receipt, you receive the last ticketed price. So needless to say she left and said she will deal with this tomorrow (jan. 5th, 2012)... thank the lord I am off today loll I am so happy that I know the ins and outs of our policy. That is the most important part of being on the front. 






mamak1 said:


> They don't understand English or know how to tell time lately either...we CLEARLY tell them "It will be about X minutes" or "Your prescription should be ready around XX:XX" and they almost ALWAYS come back EARLY! I had a guest today who dropped off her prescription at 11:35, I told her it would be about 20 minutes, so around 11:55. I kid you not, she comes back AT 11:40 wanting her prescription and b!tching to the other tech because it wasn't ready!!! I hadn't even finished TYPING it because I had someone else drop 3 off right before her!!! Fortunately, I had written the time she dropped it off ON the script AND the bag! :dash_2:


----------



## Barcode (Jan 5, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> To the guest I was left to take care of as soon as ii clocked in yesterday (jan. 4th, 2012), who purchased an Acer netbook at our store on 11/6/11 and didnt realize that the return policy changed for some electronic items (45 days)...and although her receipt clearly stated that for that item, it expired 12/12/11 she wanted nothing but a full refund. "I apologize ma'am but unfortunately I will not be able to refund this item, since my TM already called our refund authorization and they turned down our request for an approval code, then at store level there is nothing more I can do. Unless I use your photo ID, you will be able to exchange from the same department"... guest-"no I want a full refund not and exchange"... When I called the LOD, she said the same as me (over the walkie), this infuriated the guest even more as to why the manager...correction, asst. store manager (dont ask loll)...wouldnt come to the service desk, appalled her. Right then my ETL-HR was walking by and I explained to her what was going on and she told the guest that she wouldnt be able to get a store credit but she would be able to get whatever she wanted for $197 in a different department. That she would override it and "make it right"... I kind of agree with making it right for the guest, but I was a little iffy about it once the guest said this>>> "okay, I am fine with getting something(s) from another department but I do not what to do this today that is why I want a gift card. If I come back 5 maybe 6 months down the road and decide I would like to do this 'exchange', I dont want there to be any problems".... this bothered me, I informed the guest that if she was to come back a few months later, the chances of her getting the same amount she actually paid for the item. This is because when you return without a receipt, you receive the last ticketed price. So needless to say she left and said she will deal with this tomorrow (jan. 5th, 2012)... thank the lord I am off today loll I am so happy that I know the ins and outs of our policy. That is the most important part of being on the front.



Haha gotta love those.


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 5, 2012)

I know right. My luck she didn't come in today and will show up tomorrow on my closing shift. *knocks on wood*....


----------



## lovecats (Jan 12, 2012)

This isn't really mine but happened to another cashier and she told me about it:  Guest comes thru her line, blows his nose into his hands, rubs his hands together and then proceeds to unload his cart onto the belt.  Cashier opens her drawer and pulls out her latex gloves she keeps and puts them on.  He does it again part way thru unloading.  When she was done with him she turned off her light and sanitized everything.  GSA told me about it while I was covering her lunch.  Thanked him as mine was right after hers.  She told me about sanitizing everything.


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 13, 2012)

wow I have seen guests completely just like cough and stuff but never anything like this. eww All my cashiers clean their registers quite often so I dont think there is much to worry about. There is also hand sanitizer at each CL  





lovecats said:


> This isn't really mine but happened to another cashier and she told me about it:  Guest comes thru her line, blows his nose into his hands, rubs his hands together and then proceeds to unload his cart onto the belt.  Cashier opens her drawer and pulls out her latex gloves she keeps and puts them on.  He does it again part way thru unloading.  When she was done with him she turned off her light and sanitized everything.  GSA told me about it while I was covering her lunch.  Thanked him as mine was right after hers.  She told me about sanitizing everything.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 13, 2012)

Just be glad it wasn't a snot rocket.  At least he had enough manners to wipe his hands.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 13, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> Just be glad it wasn't a snot rocket.  At least he had enough manners to wipe his hands.


Yeah, on each other!:\


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 13, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> wow I have seen guests completely just like cough and stuff but never anything like this. eww All my cashiers clean their registers quite often so I dont think there is much to worry about. There is also hand sanitizer at each CL



Yeah, some of our guests are rather disgusting. I clean the hell out of my lane and use hand sanitizer like you wouldn't believe. And I'm not even a germophobe - people don't want their food, etc. exposed to that.


----------



## LG421 (Jan 15, 2012)

I really hate guests. Not all of them, just most. They disrespect my team members and other guests. They make terrible messes, and then complain about it. They let their little brats run wild through the store. That doesn't even touch on the dishonest things they do, I won't go there. I make sure to give each and every one of the jerks as hard a time as I can by rigidly applying every little directive and best practice that I can.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 15, 2012)

KextV8 said:


> I really hate guests. Not all of them, just most. They disrespect my team members and other guests. They make terrible messes, and then complain about it. They let their little brats run wild through the store. That doesn't even touch on the dishonest things they do, I won't go there. I make sure to give each and every one of the jerks as hard a time as I can by rigidly applying every little directive and best practice that I can.



YES! The Terrible Target Truth! The one most TMs and many leaders agree with but are afraid to say anything for fear of losing their job for "blasphemy". In my experience, even some of the guests feel this way.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2012)

To the guest in front of me in line at Target Cafe: I watched as you opened several pizza boxes, leaving them in the warmer before asking the cafe cashier when "some FRESH ones would be coming out". I was PO'd because they had to toss every one that you stuck your fingers into but I laughed when she told you it would be 15 minutes "to replace all the ones you touched." 
Karma Ss. Hope you weren't in a hurry.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 15, 2012)

to the one guest who had her daughter in such a crying tizzy that she puked..thanks so much for aiming her for the last part into the garbage can. But really? just walking away without saying anything about the pile she didn't get into the can...not cool. You should be happy a) I saw it happen and b) I didn't do what I do normally when seeing/hearing puke which is puking(which would have landed on you....but would have made me laugh)

Seriously? Why do I seem to get all the icky guests? (pee'ers, feminine hygiene products and pukers..oh my)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2012)

babytrees said:


> Seriously? Why do I seem to get all the icky guests? (pee'ers, feminine hygiene products and pukers..oh my)



Umm, magnet for EPA hazards?


----------



## LG421 (Jan 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Umm, magnet for EPA hazards?



Where can I get one? I'd like to stick it on my STL's car where they wont find it.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Umm, magnet for EPA hazards?



your right...where can I get rid of it?


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jan 17, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest in front of me in line at Target Cafe: I watched as you opened several pizza boxes, leaving them in the warmer before asking the cafe cashier when "some FRESH ones would be coming out". I was PO'd because they had to toss every one that you stuck your fingers into but I laughed when she told you it would be 15 minutes "to replace all the ones you touched."
> Karma Ss. Hope you weren't in a hurry.



When I covered breaks and lunches in the food court I always hated when they did that. You dont need to touch them to find out......


----------



## babytrees (Jan 17, 2012)

babytrees said:


> your right...where can I get rid of it?



and it keeps going...I had somebody hawk a loogie in a room last night. :bad::bad:


----------



## Megaparsec (Jan 18, 2012)

Was cashiering today. A person brought their dog into the store, it took a dump on the floor. The guest then didn't tell anyone, but immediately headed up to the checklanes (my lane). Since poop is kind of hard to hide, an ETL is notified of it immediately. She goes and cleans it up, but then goes up to the guests in my line. She tells them we can't have dogs in the store and poop is unsanitary. They basically shrug it off and say "We're leaving anyway."

While that guest was not a good guest, what I heard in the line next to me is the purpose of this post. A different guest comments "If that ever does happen, you don't seek out the customer and yell at them, you do your job and go clean it up." We were insanely busy, but I stopped ringing just to turn my head and look to see if someone had actually said that.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 18, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> Was cashiering today. A person brought their dog into the store, it took a dump on the floor. The guest then didn't tell anyone, but immediately headed up to the checklanes (my lane). Since poop is kind of hard to hide, an ETL is notified of it immediately. She goes and cleans it up, but then goes up to the guests in my line. She tells them we can't have dogs in the store and poop is unsanitary. They basically shrug it off and say "We're leaving anyway."
> 
> While that guest was not a good guest, what I heard in the line next to me is the purpose of this post. A different guest comments "If that ever does happen, you don't seek out the customer and yell at them, you do your job and go clean it up." We were insanely busy, but I stopped ringing just to turn my head and look to see if someone had actually said that.


I guess that guest doestn't care if their neighbors' dogs run loose and poop in their yard.

One thing all animals except for service animals are prohibited from entering the store.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 18, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest in front of me in line at Target Cafe: I watched as you opened several pizza boxes, leaving them in the warmer before asking the cafe cashier when "some FRESH ones would be coming out". I was PO'd because they had to toss every one that you stuck your fingers into but I laughed when she told you it would be 15 minutes "to replace all the ones you touched."
> Karma Ss. Hope you weren't in a hurry.



The TM should have charged them for every pizza thrown out.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jan 18, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I guess that guest doestn't care if their neighbors' dogs run loose and poop in their yard.
> 
> One thing all animals except for service animals are prohibited from entering the store.



That is our policy as well, it's just rarely enforced--only in situations like this one.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 18, 2012)

I know that situation.  I had people walk their dogs right into the store.  I stop the guest to tell them that only service animals are permitted in the store.  Then they go on a rant that they are in a hurry and complain its cruel to leave dogs in cars, or their pet is too young/frail to leave at home alone.  I say "I'm sorry it is store policy."

Then the ETL comes up with a box and cart and says its ok just this time only if the pet stays inside the box inside the cart.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the guests who sneak in with ferrets, snakes and guinea pigs. 
Never had one leave any poop behind so it's no big deal.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my cashiers nearly got bit by a small dog held by a child sitting in the basket. She had bagged up the guest's items & was setting in the basket next to the child. She thought the child was holding a toy dog until it snapped at her. The guest said "oh, he wouldn't hurt anyone." Yeh? She sure hightailed it out of the store, tho.


----------



## skk123 (Jan 18, 2012)

To all those guests who forget their redcard...NO WE CANNOT LOOK UP YOUR INFO.  Do you people realize the gigantic security risk if we were just able to pull up that info on demand, let alone enter it into the register?  We also can't just GIVE you 5% because you can't keep your redcard with all your other cards.  The world doesn't work on the honor system, wake up!


----------



## lovecats (Jan 19, 2012)

skk123 said:


> To all those guests who forget their redcard...NO WE CANNOT LOOK UP YOUR INFO.  Do you people realize the gigantic security risk if we were just able to pull up that info on demand, let alone enter it into the register?  We also can't just GIVE you 5% because you can't keep your redcard with all your other cards.  The world doesn't work on the honor system, wake up!


This drives me crazy, too!  Then they'll ask me if they can look it up at Guest Services.  Um, no!  I know that other stores do it but we don't.  When I worked at Kohl's they could put their social in at the card reader and it would print them out a temporary card but we don't do that here.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 19, 2012)

These are the same folks who 'didn't want to give out their SS#' to get the !@#$ card.
I used to tell 'em "If I can look it up, then ANYONE could look it up."
Can you say 'security risk'? I thought you could.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2012)

skk123 said:


> To all those guests who forget their redcard...NO WE CANNOT LOOK UP YOUR INFO.  Do you people realize the gigantic security risk if we were just able to pull up that info on demand, let alone enter it into the register?  We also can't just GIVE you 5% because you can't keep your redcard with all your other cards.  The world doesn't work on the honor system, wake up!



I get this one all the time!


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 20, 2012)

to the guest who didnt realize they got "double charged", doesn't realize this until they get home which just happens to be millions of miles away. When they call the store they demand the refund be done over the  phone by giving their credit card info over the phone because driving back to the store to fix the issue is simply out of the question. I want to tell them like seriously?!?!! YOU want ME, someone you don't even know to KEY IN your credit card info. Are you that ignorant to think that loosing what $5/$6 bucks in gas is worse then your credit info being handed out...OVER THE PHONE?? lmao No I'm sorry ma'am, unfortunately you will have to come into the store to fix the double charge. For security purposes, we cannot do any returns or transactions over the phone. Guest: "great, now because your cashier screwed up I have to take time out to fix it"....me: 'yes ma'am"


This has to be the same guest who looks at their bank statements and sees charges on their account from a Target store in Road Island. loll


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 20, 2012)

to the guest who didnt realize they got "double charged", doesn't realize this until they get home which just happens to be millions of miles away. When they call the store they demand the refund be done over the  phone by giving their credit card info over the phone because driving back to the store to fix the issue is simply out of the question. I want to tell them like seriously?!?!! YOU want ME, someone you don't even know to KEY IN your credit card info. Are you that ignorant to think that loosing what $5/$6 bucks in gas is worse then your credit info being handed out...OVER THE PHONE?? lmao No I'm sorry ma'am, unfortunately you will have to come into the store to fix the double charge. For security purposes, we cannot do any returns or transactions over the phone. Guest: "great, now because your cashier screwed up I have to take time out to fix it"....me: 'yes ma'am"


This has to be the same guest who looks at their bank statements and sees charges on their account from a Target store in Road Island. loll


----------



## Guest Attendant (Jan 21, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> Was cashiering today. A person brought their dog into the store, it took a dump on the floor. The guest then didn't tell anyone, but immediately headed up to the checklanes (my lane). Since poop is kind of hard to hide, an ETL is notified of it immediately. She goes and cleans it up, but then goes up to the guests in my line. She tells them we can't have dogs in the store and poop is unsanitary. They basically shrug it off and say "We're leaving anyway."
> 
> While that guest was not a good guest, what I heard in the line next to me is the purpose of this post. A different guest comments "If that ever does happen, you don't seek out the customer and yell at them, you do your job and go clean it up." We were insanely busy, but I stopped ringing just to turn my head and look to see if someone had actually said that.



I hate it when people make comments like that. You are niot my boss you do not tell me what I need to do.


----------



## b00mba (Jan 22, 2012)

To the guest who decided they would ditch two baby kittens in a box in a cart out in the front doorway...thanks. I really appreciated having to call and wait for Animal Control to come.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 22, 2012)

b00mba said:


> To the guest who decided they would ditch two baby kittens in a box in a cart out in the front doorway...thanks. I really appreciated having to call and wait for Animal Control to come.



Now, that's just plain cruel....


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 22, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I guess that guest doestn't care if their neighbors' dogs run loose and poop in their yard..



if that happens in my yard, i shoot your dog with a bb gun.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> if that happens in my yard, i shoot your dog with a bb gun.



Call your HOA & complain about it, first.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 24, 2012)

skk123 said:


> To all those guests who forget their redcard...NO WE CANNOT LOOK UP YOUR INFO.  Do you people realize the gigantic security risk if we were just able to pull up that info on demand, let alone enter it into the register?  We also can't just GIVE you 5% because you can't keep your redcard with all your other cards.  The world doesn't work on the honor system, wake up!



If that happens you should say "hmm, you just bought me a tv! Thanks!"


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Jan 25, 2012)

To the guest who guest who got mad at me for trying to help them: I hope you trip on a railroad spike. 

A couple of women and a screaming 3 year-old came to my lane, today. Seeing that the mother was visibly annoyed with her child, I offered her a sticker.

"Try this; you'd find it hard to believe what a child wouldn't do for a sticker." She tried to bribe the child for a second, then her friend went off for a coffee. After making sure her friend was no longer in range, her nervous 'I'm embarassed' smile faded from her face and turned into a glare. She said to me, in a low, menacing voice:

"Listen. Next time? Forget the sticker bullsh*t. Hurry up and finish my items."

Of course, this was after you explained to your friend about how you're a great parent and how you're supposed to completely ignore children when they're crying, because otherwise you're "giving them what they want." Oh, wait, no, ignoring him was actually making him cry louder. Gee, who would've thought??????


----------



## Barcode (Jan 25, 2012)

ha shoulda offered her another one and been like "are you SURE?"   worst they could do is call me over, and then we all laugh, HIGH FIVE ! ^_^


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 25, 2012)

TM26 Earthquake said:


> To the guest who guest who got mad at me for trying to help them: I hope you trip on a railroad spike.
> 
> A couple of women and a screaming 3 year-old came to my lane, today. Seeing that the mother was visibly annoyed with her child, I offered her a sticker.
> 
> ...



I guess it's a good thing I don't bother with the stickers. Of course, we don't even have them at the lanes half the time at my store.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd have plastered stickers over her MOUTH! Yeh, then gotten termed, I know I know...


----------



## lovecats (Jan 26, 2012)

We had some power outages yesterday morning.  Basically, lost anything that wasn't behind doors.  Milk was ok and the freezer stuff was ok.  Everything else was tossed.  My very first guest at 11:30 was acting like we did this just to inconvenience her.  She was sick and didn't want to have to go to other stores and she just kept on and on literally whining about it.  I'm thinking yeah  all those tm working back there throwing stuff out and all that entailed are really having so much fun:sarcastic:.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I'd have plastered stickers over her MOUTH! Yeh, then gotten termed, I know I know...



And the mother too...


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 26, 2012)

To the guest who swore at me upon finding out her facial cream was discontinued...

I really have nothing to do with it. If I complain to a manager, they'll go, "Okay" and shrug it off. I am not the one who decides if a product is active or discontinued. Want to make a difference? Fill out a survey, a comment card, or call Guest Relations. All I can do is scan it and see if we have more in the back. That's about it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 26, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the guest who swore at me upon finding out her facial cream was discontinued...
> 
> I really have nothing to do with it. If I complain to a manager, they'll go, "Okay" and shrug it off. I am not the one who decides if a product is active or discontinued. Want to make a difference? Fill out a survey, a comment card, or call Guest Relations. All I can do is scan it and see if we have more in the back. That's about it.



Sounds like she's got more problems than just her face.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like she's got more problems than just her face.



Too bad there's not a cream for her mouth...


----------



## Barcode (Jan 28, 2012)

To the guest who got mad yesterday because he couldn't pay his bill with a gift card... **** YOU

To the guest who complained endlessly that she couldn't redeem her Gift Card for cash (was given as part of a return via gift receipt), because there is NOTHING in the store that she would spend $120 on... **** YOU

Elderly people are so ****ing rude its not even funny.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2012)

To the spoiled little bridezilla who pitched a hissy when she found out she couldn't get cash from all the gifts cards given as wedding presents: You registered here - use them for that. 
Don't need any more household stuff? Buy some steaks, wine, etc. 
Pantry stocked already? Buy an attitude adjustment. Can't find that here? Too @#$%! bad! 
I feel SO sorry for your new husband.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jan 30, 2012)

Dear m'am,

I am sorry the dog food you wanted to get had a hole in it - I'm sure when you pointed that out to me, you were going to then ask for a discount.

If that was the case, I am sure I burst your bubble when I told you before you could even ask that I'm sorry, and that I can't sell the dog food to you because of the potential safety hazard towards your dog.

I understand you could care less about such a fact, but /I/ care and will treat a torn bag of dog food like a dented can.

No, we have no other bags of that particular kind in stock.

I'm sorry I'm refusing to sell you the dog food, and I am very sorry you need to get dog food for your dog.

Um... but I do admit that I had to refrain from telling you off about how you could just go to the Pet's Mart a few stores down in the same complex area...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

To the guest who "has to give us his insurance card EVERY time", I checked your ENTIRE FAMILY'S profiles and the last prescriptions were a)filled OVER 6 months ago and b)covered under a DIFFERENT insurance (like I told you when I gave the card back with your son's Rx). Furthermore, I don't appreciate you copping an attitude with ME because we had to contact the doctor and you had to wait an extra minute (when you showed back up 5 minutes early ANYWAY) to clarify the directions and quantity (since he sent it electronically with the directions "1 tsp bid, 2tsp qd 14d...qty:50"--2tsp daily for 14 days would be 140ml and liquid antibiotics are only good for 10 days.)


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Feb 4, 2012)

To that one guest and guest's spouse that took all of the lenticular puzzles and then wrecked the entire puzzle wall looking for more, I would be so upset with you if I hadn't perfect zoned the puzzles 10 minutes ago, and there wasn't an entire endcap filled with lenticular puzzles directly behind you.  But I did, and there was.  so raaaaaawwrrr :angry:


----------



## TargetTeam (Feb 4, 2012)

I know this sounds like a lame pet peeve but I hate when guests ask for a bag for their comforters when they are already in a bag! Same goes for the pillow that are in a bag. Give me a break.....


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 5, 2012)

TargetTeam said:


> I know this sounds like a lame pet peeve but I hate when guests ask for a bag for their comforters when they are already in a bag! Same goes for the pillow that are in a bag. Give me a break.....



Don't even get me started. My store is totally out of big bags!

Or when you ask if they want their stuff split between two bags, but they want it all in one double bag.


----------



## dutifulTM (Feb 5, 2012)

I still remember the guest who wanted a big bag for her 12pk sodas.

I also /love/ the guests who insist we double-bag EVERYTHING, even though most of the time they aren't remotely heavy.

---

Few days ago, but still:

Woman, don't give me this *****y, "maybe you should learn some facts" response when I tell you that last time I checked, people could NOT get cash back from using EBT Food.  EBT Cash, yes, but NOT EBT Food. :|

If you /HAD/ been able to get cash back, then I would assume that it would of GIVEN YOU THAT OPTION.

Imagine that.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 6, 2012)

To that one customer at my current job who tried to use EBT to pay for beer, cigarettes, and a few items that were actually covered under EBT:

I hope you're found out. F*ck you.


Edit: She tried to pay for ALL of that with her ebt card. (My gas station doesn't give cash back lol)


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 6, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> To that one customer at my current job who tried to use EBT to pay for beer, cigarettes, and a few items that were actually covered under EBT:
> 
> I hope you're found out. F*ck you.
> 
> ...



I'll bet she was driving an Escalade and had her nails done too.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 6, 2012)

Kind of related to EBT, I had a guest ask me if we would start accepting WIC after the Pfresh remodel is done. I really wanted to say, "God, I certainly hope not"


----------



## dutifulTM (Feb 6, 2012)

wilwum said:


> Kind of related to EBT, I had a guest ask me if we would start accepting WIC after the Pfresh remodel is done. I really wanted to say, "God, I certainly hope not"


Our Target's accepting WIC now, as are some other stores I've noticed.  I'm sure, eventually, /ALL/ targets will be taking WIC.... sigh.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends on the state (state of denial, state of confusion, state of intoxication, state of inebriation, etc).
Our state has an anti-competition clause that certain Targets & Walmarts that are within X miles of a grocery store can NOT accept WIC.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 6, 2012)

WIC is pretty easy to do. The only time it sucks is when the guest can't read properly (aka most of them)


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 6, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> WIC is pretty easy to do. The only time it sucks is when the guest can't read properly (aka most of them)



Most? Don't you mean... all? xD


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 6, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> WIC is pretty easy to do. The only time it sucks is when the guest can't read properly (aka most of them)



I guess I should be glad my store doesn't accept WIC then. Our guests don't know how to read anything.


----------



## Megaparsec (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest and guest's spouse that took all of the lenticular puzzles and then wrecked the entire puzzle wall looking for more, I would be so upset with you if I hadn't perfect zoned the puzzles 10 minutes ago, and there wasn't an entire endcap filled with lenticular puzzles directly behind you.  But I did, and there was.  so raaaaaawwrrr :angry:



Whoa! Perfectly zoned puzzles!?! That's never happened at my store. Generally that's the last section of the Toys/Sporting Goods zone to get done, and by that point it's just cover up any diamond possible with whatever works, labels and price points be damned. I'm not casting stones here, I'm definitely guilty of it too!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> I still remember the guest who wanted a big bag for her 12pk sodas.
> 
> I also /love/ the guests who insist we double-bag EVERYTHING, even though most of the time they aren't remotely heavy.
> 
> ...



Had a guest today get all pissy because she couldn't get cash back from her flex-spending debit card :facepalm:


----------



## Megaparsec (Feb 9, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> Had a guest today get all pissy because she couldn't get cash back from her flex-spending debit card :facepalm:



There's one guest we have who I'm pretty sure is literally crazy (has very indepth convos with himself, acts generally pretty strange) To bag up his 12 packs, he breaks the case in half (so there's 2 half cases of 6) and then double bag it. Seems like a horrendous waste of plastic when 12 packs already have a handle on them. Yet he seemed to think it was the greatest thing ever when he was telling me about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 9, 2012)

To the mom trying to order lunch for her kids: Hang...up...your...@#$!!...phone! Your kids kept TRYING to tell you what they wanted but you were SO distracted talking to your BFF (about 'nothing' important, no less) that you WEREN'T paying attention & kept screwing up the order! Add to that, you were holding up a long line while you fumbled getting your card out one-handed because of your @#$!! phone! Up to now, I'd been pretty proud of how I was doing in FA. 
Thanks eversomuch for showing me the flipside. :angry2:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom trying to order lunch for her kids: Hang...up...your...@#$!!...phone! Your kids kept TRYING to tell you what they wanted but you were SO distracted talking to your BFF (about 'nothing' important, no less) that you WEREN'T paying attention & kept screwing up the order! Add to that, you were holding up a long line while you fumbled getting your card out one-handed because of your @#$!! phone! Up to now, I'd been pretty proud of how I was doing in FA.
> Thanks eversomuch for showing me the flipside. :angry2:



Here's a beer, red!


----------



## ndgirl9009 (Feb 9, 2012)

@redeye58 I had to quit working at FA because I couldn't keep myself from going home and drinking obscene amounts of alcohol after working there. Good times.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2012)

My consumption levels actually dropped once I left the front end.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 10, 2012)

Agreed...Food Ave leads to a drinking problem.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nah, my drinking actually dropped when I stepped aside from GSA. 
Those service desk calls were driving me to drink (Maalox).


----------



## StaticSun (Feb 11, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Nah, my drinking actually dropped when I stepped aside from GSA.
> Those service desk calls were driving me to drink (Maalox).



I had one of *those* guests today. I had a piece of food that was out of date that was given to me by a cashier, so I was damaging it out at guest service. A guest saw me doing it and demanded I explain the food donations process. I explained that once a week, someone comes and picks up everything that we can't sell and that's still edible. She demanded to know more information, luckily our CTL was in...


----------



## dutifulTM (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish that the county of the Target I work in would ban plastic bags, so all you annoying people who DEMAND that I give you the reusable bag credit are forced to use your bags for nothing in return. :|

Give me a break, people.

Most of the time I remember to scan the coupon, and I usually do it after each reusable I'm done filling so I'm sure not to miss it... and if by some chance I forget and don't remember myself, feel free to mention it POLITELY.  Not whinge and ***** at me because god forbid I forgot your five-****ing-cents per ****ing-bag. (sorry for the language... frustrated!!)

Cripes.

Forgive me for being human, no need to copy an attitude.

Oh, wait, I forgot.  Five cents is going to kill you.


----------



## DotWarner (Feb 12, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> I wish that the county of the Target I work in would ban plastic bags, so all you annoying people who DEMAND that I give you the reusable bag credit are forced to use your bags for nothing in return. :|
> 
> Give me a break, people.
> 
> ...



The few times that the cashier caught their own mistakes, I got the credit in cash.  I think once or twice I politely asked about it but there were times when we both forgot.  It was a nickel or a dime so it wasn't worth the effort after leaving the store.  
Then I cleaned out my car and stuck all the re-useable bags in the trunk and they've been there for months.  I find the plastic bags to be good for kitty box duty.  Most of them though I take to Target and put them in the plastic bag recycling at the front of the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Re: bag credit - No, lady. You don't get the bag credit for not using a bag. You get it for using a REUSABLE bag. 
I don't care how you try to justify saving the planet by NOT using a bag, you still don't get it - the concept nor the nickle.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 12, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> Most of the time I remember to scan the coupon, and I usually do it after each reusable I'm done filling so I'm sure not to miss it... and if by some chance I forget and don't remember myself, feel free to mention it POLITELY.  Not whinge and ***** at me because god forbid I forgot your five-****ing-cents per ****ing-bag. (sorry for the language... frustrated!!)



Just because you said whinge.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 14, 2012)

To the lady who pitched a fit when I said we couldn't send in her reels - 

it's an online thing, here's the brochure. Oh, Walgreens and Walmart send them in from the store? I'm sorry, we've never done that here. No, I don't know what shipping costs. Does it cost a fortune? I have no idea. Oh, you're going to sit and huff but not say anything to me? Ok, goodbye, I'm going to ring up the guest next to you. Wait, you're still here? Walmart and Walgreens send them in? THEN GO THERE!


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 15, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the lady who pitched a fit when I said we couldn't send in her reels -
> 
> it's an online thing, here's the brochure. Oh, Walgreens and Walmart send them in from the store? I'm sorry, we've never done that here. No, I don't know what shipping costs. Does it cost a fortune? I have no idea. Oh, you're going to sit and huff but not say anything to me? Ok, goodbye, I'm going to ring up the guest next to you. Wait, you're still here? Walmart and Walgreens send them in? THEN GO THERE!


8mm?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 15, 2012)

To the mommy who when her five/six year old kid asked "Where's Daddy?" said,
"Don't you remember, we buried him in the backyard?"
Lady, I love your sense of humor but I'm not sure you want to say that in public.
We have a lot of people who just wouldn't get it.


----------



## dustbunny (Feb 15, 2012)

While doing a revision in girls, a mother and her two children were passing by. Her son starts calling her name over and over.
"Mommy, mommy, mommy."
"What hon?"
"I .... see ...... BOOBIES!" (As he points to the little girl bras.)

I had to duck behind a gondola, I was giggling so hard. She just laughed a little and walked on.


----------



## Megaparsec (Feb 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Re: bag credit - No, lady. You don't get the bag credit for not using a bag. You get it for using a REUSABLE bag.
> I don't care how you try to justify saving the planet by NOT using a bag, you still don't get it - the concept nor the nickle.



I give people the credit for not using a bag. In the end, it's the same thing. We don't expend a bag, they get the credit.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2012)

We ask folks if they want a bag for a few/single items. Some always decline but my leadership is a stickler about the bag credit for using a reusable bag.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> I give people the credit for not using a bag. In the end, it's the same thing. We don't expend a bag, they get the credit.



I do that!


----------



## MrMrIce (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry, I can't make you popcorn with no butter.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 17, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> Sorry, I can't make you popcorn with no butter.



This.. WTF I had this happen to me the other day.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 17, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> Sorry, I can't make you popcorn with no butter.


Most of the time, I have people asking me to pour more oil over their popcorn.  

Of course, I am going to stick my hand or paper cup into a barrel of hot oil.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 18, 2012)

I believe the real purpose of the bag credit is for data mining purposes. Corporate most likely wants to know how many guests are using reusable bags, providing the discount is a good way to get cashiers to actually record that information.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 18, 2012)

Had a granny come thru when some of the dollar spot had gone 70% off. Each grandkid (3) got their 30 cent toy rang up separately so Granny could get the bag credit for each transaction (she just threw it all in the same bag).


----------



## wilwum (Feb 19, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Had a granny come thru when some of the dollar spot had gone 70% off. Each grandkid (3) got their 30 cent toy rang up separately so Granny could get the bag credit for each transaction (she just threw it all in the same bag).



That's like the lady the other night we had that was fussing over clearance candy not being marked down yet. Then she whipped out her coupon binder after the GSTL decided to go ahead and mark it down for her. :/


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Feb 20, 2012)

To that one guest on the phone:  Floor lamp = electrical appliance.  Floor lamp =/= electronics.  Please stop telling me that you have the correct department when I tell you that you need to speak to someone in Furniture and not Electronics.


----------



## Megaparsec (Feb 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Had a granny come thru when some of the dollar spot had gone 70% off. Each grandkid (3) got their 30 cent toy rang up separately so Granny could get the bag credit for each transaction (she just threw it all in the same bag).



I actually don't support that. It's getting rid of one net bag loss, that equals one credit. I also don't give multiple credits to people with multiple bags (unless they complain, then I don't care enough to defend a five cent difference)


----------



## SuzyTarget (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest on the phone:  Floor lamp = electrical appliance.  Floor lamp =/= electronics.  Please stop telling me that you have the correct department when I tell you that you need to speak to someone in Furniture and not Electronics.



I love it (insert sarcastic tone here) when a guest thinks they know store operations better than I do. I've gotten pretty impervious to all of the rudeness/stupidity that sometimes gets thrown my way but this one still make me want to slap some people.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Feb 21, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> I actually don't support that. It's getting rid of one net bag loss, that equals one credit. I also don't give multiple credits to people with multiple bags (unless they complain, then I don't care enough to defend a five cent difference)



I'm all for not letting the guests walk all over us, but this bag debate baffles me. No bag, backpack, reused plastic bag, multiple credits for multiple transactions--if they want the credit give it to them. Even if they don't ask for it give it to them. It's a nickels worth of positive guest relations and that's a gigantic bargain.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest on the phone:  Floor lamp = electrical appliance.  Floor lamp =/= electronics.  Please stop telling me that you have the correct department when I tell you that you need to speak to someone in Furniture and not Electronics.



Electrics ≠ Electronics.



Megaparsec said:


> I actually don't support that. It's getting rid of one net bag loss, that equals one credit. I also don't give multiple credits to people with multiple bags (unless they complain, then I don't care enough to defend a five cent difference)



When I was trained, I was told to scan once for each reusable bag.


----------



## StaticSun (Feb 21, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> I actually don't support that. It's getting rid of one net bag loss, that equals one credit. I also don't give multiple credits to people with multiple bags (unless they complain, then I don't care enough to defend a five cent difference)



If I was your GSTL, you'd get a coaching. Each re-usable bag = 5 cent coupon.


----------



## Randomness (Feb 21, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> I'm all for not letting the guests walk all over us, but this bag debate baffles me. No bag, backpack, reused plastic bag, multiple credits for multiple transactions--if they want the credit give it to them. Even if they don't ask for it give it to them. It's a nickels worth of positive guest relations and that's a gigantic bargain.



Ditto. Its a nickle, people. Not a lot in the grand scheme of trying to do right by the guests. I've had people who ask me to just pack the tote they're buying that I give the credit to that were absolutely tickled to receive it.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest on the phone:  Floor lamp = electrical appliance.  Floor lamp =/= electronics.  Please stop telling me that you have the correct department when I tell you that you need to speak to someone in Furniture and not Electronics.



I try not to piss off the guest and just help them anyway.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 21, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> 8mm?



Not sure, she had them in a box already. I've worked photo for a year now and I've never had anyone ask me that before. Asked for slide scanning, yes, reels, no.


----------



## daninnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Three or four year old child in cart with mom stares at me for a while. Then he points to me and says, "Mommy, is that my daddy?"


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 22, 2012)

daninnj said:


> Three or four year old child in cart with mom stares at me for a while. Then he points to me and says, "Mommy, is that my daddy?"



You should've told the kid "If I were your daddy, she wouldn't be your mommy." The look on Mommy's face would be priceless.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Feb 22, 2012)

wilwum said:


> I try not to piss off the guest and just help them anyway.



If I'm not too busy, I would try to help.  I might even venture over to C&D and look for the item.  However, I frankly have little problem with pissing off a guest that thinks they know better when they really don't.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 22, 2012)

Now that TMs can no longer use their discount card with their SNAP/WIC cards, I'm going to call them guests.  One of them got so mad at me because I wouldn't just take her 10% off that she threw a huge hissy fit.  It was bad enough that I looked at her and was like, "Really?  Do I need to call the LOD over to have them explain the reasoning behind it?"  And this was after I showed all the cashiers the email that came from on high explaining that SNAP wants everyone treated equally.  This TM/guest/customer was told by the ETL HR that if she was going to throw tantrums, she could shop elsewhere.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> Now that TMs can no longer use their discount card with their SNAP/WIC cards, I'm going to call them guests.  One of them got so mad at me because I wouldn't just take her 10% off that she threw a huge hissy fit.  It was bad enough that I looked at her and was like, "Really?  Do I need to call the LOD over to have them explain the reasoning behind it?"  And this was after I showed all the cashiers the email that came from on high explaining that SNAP wants everyone treated equally.  This TM/guest/customer was told by the ETL HR that if she was going to throw tantrums, she could shop elsewhere.



SNAP wants everyone treated equally?  I've got to see this email.
Sorry that she had a hissy fit at you but I can sorta understand.
She doesn't make enough money to survive on and now Spot doesn't let her use her discount with the benefit that she had to go hat in hand to the state for.
Sorry I don't get the reasoning but you shouldn't have got stuck in the middle.


----------



## calimero (Feb 23, 2012)

To that guest who wanted to speak to a lod ,but didn't want to speak to the skinny ***** ,lucky for you and the TM ,that skinny B doesn't work here anymore ...


----------



## JustTossitAlready (Feb 23, 2012)

To the guest that didn't even let me begin explaining why we couldn't price match a gift card promo before snapping "Gimmi da manager. I dun want ta talk to no part-time fool" : Thank you, you made my life easy! 

Over the walkie: LoD to Guest Service please.
To the next Guest: I can help you ma'am.
To the lady who now looks pissed: The Leader on Duty will be here in a moment. Since you don't want to talk with this part-time fool he will help the next in line. Thank you! (huge smile).


... it's the simple things.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Good answer!


----------



## Gretta (Feb 24, 2012)

To that (what I will generously call a) woman who tried on a dozen swimsuits, apparently while wearing no undergarments and on your period:  You are a disgusting human being.  I hope you die in a fire.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

ksera said:


> To that (what I will generously call a) woman who tried on a dozen swimsuits, apparently while wearing no undergarments and on your period:  You are a disgusting human being.  I hope you die in a fire.



That is gross and completely discusting!  And of course, they can't be sold now.  You sometimes wonder what people are thinking.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 24, 2012)

lovecats said:


> You sometimes wonder what people are thinking.



While working, I tend to wonder more IF they are thinking.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> While working, I tend to wonder more IF they are thinking.



That, too:crazy:


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 24, 2012)

daninnj said:


> Three or four year old child in cart with mom stares at me for a while. Then he points to me and says, "Mommy, is that my daddy?"



I was pushing a flat through toys last night, and heard this comment from a little girl in her cart.....Mom turned about as red as the cart and turned the other way.....


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> I was pushing a flat through toys last night, and heard this comment from a little girl in her cart.....Mom turned about as red as the cart and turned the other way.....



When my oldest was about 1, I was sitting in the BX (military) and a sgt came in and she looked up and called him Dada.  He gave her and me such a funny look.  See, he was black and we were definitely not.  I just laughed and told him that to her if you were male you were Dada.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 24, 2012)

My son's name is William (16 months).  He calls his dad "Da-dee" and himself "dada."  For some reason, he thinks that's how you pronounce his name.  When people are talking to him and calling him baby, no matter where we go, he looks at them and says, "dada."  As though he's correcting them and he's not a baby.  LOL.  My coworkers don't even blink anymore when he's around telling everyone "dada."  I get worried when I'm standing right there and he calls people "mama."  hehe!


----------



## calimero (Feb 24, 2012)

To that one guest who came thru my lane with a stack of uncut coupons ( the whole inserts) ,no I do not have any scissors and I do not know in which inserts that specific coupon is ,and no you can not use 3 coupons on the same item ...


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

calimero said:


> To that one guest who came thru my lane with a stack of uncut coupons ( the whole inserts) ,no I do not have any scissors and I do not know in which inserts that specific coupon is ,and no you can not use 3 coupons on the same item ...



I hate that, too!  I would never think about doing that.  I spend the time at home cutting out my coupons.  I also try to make sure I've pulled the coupons that I think I'm going to be using.  I always have it all sorted out before I'm in the checkout.  My husband (he usually does the grocery shopping) is the same way.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 24, 2012)

ksera said:


> To that (what I will generously call a) woman who tried on a dozen swimsuits, apparently while wearing no undergarments and on your period:  You are a disgusting human being.  I hope you die in a fire.



oh you got my biohazard of the week...lol. Sorry I so know how disgusting it is


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Her sister has come through SL in my store more than once, since I was at SD when they brought me all the "eww" garments to defect out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't believe you were stupid enough to try and get a REFILL on the very Rx that got you ARRESTED!  Hope you're enjoying your stay in a 5x9...


----------



## itvgeo (Feb 25, 2012)

Why get angry when I can't do math in my head? Why not make up your mind and give me the change before I hit total?


----------



## flonomo (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess I would get a little upset too. You don't even have to do math in your head. It is just counting up to the next coin or dollar. Its' not difficult you should practice it. I think its pretty sad actually that a lot of cashiers can't figure it out and I have to explain to them what to do and I'm not adding in my head. I do agree you shouldn't have to wait until they fish around in the bottom of a purse for coins holding up a line but come on minor adding and subtracting is not difficult.


----------



## itvgeo (Feb 25, 2012)

flonomo said:


> I guess I would get a little upset too. You don't even have to do math in your head. It is just counting up to the next coin or dollar. Its' not difficult you should practice it. I think its pretty sad actually that a lot of cashiers can't figure it out and I have to explain to them what to do and I'm not adding in my head. I do agree you shouldn't have to wait until they fish around in the bottom of a purse for coins holding up a line but come on minor adding and subtracting is not difficult.



Some people are better at it than others.  It's not counting to the next dollar or coin but rather seperate digits (such as $4.03 and $3.94 (that's just an example, albiet a probably poor one)). It's harder than, say, reading upside down.


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 25, 2012)

To the guest who had me watch her cart of merchandise and pocketbook so she could run out the door to go smoke.....thank you for wasting several minutes of my time. Hopefully karma will catch up to you....


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was backroom today, but I have this little tidbit. GSTL calls back to have two cupcake holders pulled. I answer and find the items he's looking for. Top shelf, top box. It's only my second BR shift ever and I'm not used to pulling down big boxes on the ladder. (no worries! no one was injured in this story.) I try to look in the other two locs, but one had a ghost and the other only had one. So I pull down the box, and deciding to be nice for the guest, open it up (it was a casepack of 2) and take out the holders. Then I take them all the way to the front lanes where I see the GSTL looking frantically around for me and a lady looking impatient on her cell phone. He points to her and I hurry over with the holders. "Here you go, ma'am," I say with a smile, and try to figure out if she wants them in her cart or not. Nope. She takes them from me and gives me a look of annoyance. Then she continues on her phone conversation, "Yeah, I'm just finishing up at Target...took forever." 
I keep my smile pasted on my face and head back to the backroom. You're welcome, cell phone lady. Next time, I'm coming out with them IN THE BOX and maybe I'll throw it off the top shelf too...just kidding.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> Next time, I'm coming out with them IN THE BOX and maybe I'll throw it off the top shelf too...just kidding.



Next time, throw the box at her head so she drops her phone and it breaks. Then maybe she'll learn her lesson.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 26, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Next time, throw the box at her head so she drops her phone and it breaks. Then maybe she'll learn her lesson.



Oh I wish. If I'm cashiering and a guest is on their phone, I usually talk to them anyway. haha.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2012)

To that one guest: next time you try to stab a hole in my card reader with the pen, I will stab a hole in your iPhone.


----------



## DotWarner (Feb 26, 2012)

To the customers who thought it would be a good idea to come into the Wally where I work and have a scavenger hunt:  of course I'm going to ask you if I can help you.  My bosses expect me to provide every customer with good customer service.  Plus, I want you guys out of the store ASAP because it's a store, not a playground.  
I just hope I don't have to tell another kid to stop running.  I'm not sure why kids are out in the middle of the night anyhow.  Whatever happened to sleeping at night?
And yes, I even ask the customers on their cell phones if they need help finding stuff.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 26, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To the guest who had me watch her cart of merchandise and pocketbook so she could run out the door to go smoke.....thank you for wasting several minutes of my time. Hopefully karma will catch up to you....


When did that happen?  I love the people when I have a long line that will leave their cart outside the restroom and ask me to watch it.  Half the time I totally forget about it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2012)

To that one guest who was clearly frustrated because of the guest in front of you: thank you for being civil with me after she left.


----------



## I Am Legendary (Mar 1, 2012)

To that one guest that ordered popcorn and then decided to be like hansel and gretel and leave a trail everywhere you went...I don't care too much for you. I would be okay if you didn't stop, look at your trail of popcorn, and then keep walking. That's not something middle-aged women do. I expect that from a child, but not you.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2012)

lac704 said:


> I just hope I don't have to tell another kid to stop running.



One word: triplines.


----------



## Target Annie (Mar 1, 2012)

I Am Legendary said:


> To that one guest that ordered popcorn and then decided to be like hansel and gretel and leave a trail everywhere you went...I don't care too much for you. I would be okay if you didn't stop, look at your trail of popcorn, and then keep walking. That's not something middle-aged women do. I expect that from a child, but not you.



it would be nice if guests weren't such pigs-even when they notice - you can't help wondering why they didn't notice the poop trail around the store, or the items they dumped on the floor while swirling a path like a tornado thru softlines. But again, I am expecting too much.


----------



## Target Annie (Mar 1, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> One word: triplines.



There's a use for my jump rope!


----------



## I Am Legendary (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's another one that happened today:

To the one man with the extremely obnoxious circus family: I'm not a mean person, I enjoy making people smile. You watched while they attempted to crack open the Xbox 360 shelf glass, You allowed your family circus to completely trash Food Avenue, and you let your child urinate on the floor in the middle of the aisle near the checkout. I could have let all that go, if you had not told your children: "Don't worry about your mess, these people are paid to clean it up for you." For that line alone, I hate your guts, i hate your entire family, and i hope child protective services takes away you kids and puts them all in a children's insane asylum. I never thought i'd meet a family worse than the Westboro baptist church, but you came super close today.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2012)

I Am Legendary said:


> "Don't worry about your mess, these people are paid to clean it up for you."



...and because we DO have to clean after your child-burst train wreck, you (& everyone else) pay higher prices.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2012)

To the guest who loudly shouted "Hello? Hello! Hello!" to get my attention (as I was coming out of the walk-in fridge): You complained about having to wait for someone to come to the counter, then you stood there gazing at the menu & asked dumb questions (the answers of which I pointed out on the very signs you were reading) when you could've been studying it while waiting 10 seconds for me. Or did you NEED an audience while looking at a menu?


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest who loudly shouted "Hello? Hello! Hello!" to get my attention (as I was coming out of the walk-in fridge): You complained about having to wait for someone to come to the counter, then you stood there gazing at the menu & asked dumb questions (the answers of which I pointed out on the very signs you were reading) when you could've been studying it while waiting 10 seconds for me. Or did you NEED an audience while looking at a menu?



My HR TL has this terrible habit of not scheduling Food Ave.-trained TMs on weeknights, so we often don't have coverage for breaks and the Food Ave. TM has to shut down for 15 min. I HATE it when someone stands at the counter expecting someone to appear out of nowhere to help them. Hello, the lights are off, they're closed! And because our GSTLs are too nice, they go back and help the guest instead of answering the five flashers at the lanes. :facepalm:


----------



## lovecats (Mar 2, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> There's a use for my jump rope!



It's a good thing I wasn't taking a drink when I read that or you would've owed me a new keyboard.


----------



## I Am Legendary (Mar 2, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> ...and because we DO have to clean after your child-burst train wreck, you (& everyone else) pay higher prices.



LOL...but seriously, no parent should allow their kids to rampage through a tore, and then tell them someone else will clean it up. That's just morally F'd Up.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey lady, I'm sorry the shorts were signed incorrectly. Your friend was changing his mind on getting them (they were ringing up $19.99 and the rack was incorrectly signed $7.99 for a different brand) when you said that you used to work at Target and Target would honor it. Being that I had run all the way back to mens to check the rack (GSTL was nowhere to be found) and out of breath, I gave it to you. But hey - if you used to work at Target, you'd know that C9 by Champion and Merona were DIFFERENT BRANDS with DIFFERENT colored tags, and there was NO sale sign on the rack. :nah:


----------



## Target Chick (Mar 2, 2012)

To the guest who stared at the registry kiosk: 

Black screen means it's shut down.  I turned it on as soon as I noticed the error, which was shortly after I noticed you.  It's a computer...it does not turn on right away and work instantly.  It has to power up.  Don't tell me every time I turn around that it's broken...I promise, it's not.  It's still powering up.  I apologize for you having to wait...no, I will not give you a couple of apology coupons.  I didn't tell you to come out in a snow storm to buy presents from a registry.  I'm not going to pay for your gas, either.

Grr...guests really bring out the worst in me sometimes.  I feel my IQ lowering as they yell at me until I want to revert to caveman days and just beat them over the head with a club.


----------



## Megaparsec (Mar 3, 2012)

I Am Legendary said:


> LOL...but seriously, no parent should allow their kids to rampage through a tore, and then tell them someone else will clean it up. That's just morally F'd Up.



Conversely, during my last shift a guest flagged me down to tell me her son had accidentally spilled some chocolate milk and could I get her a paper towel so she could clean it up. I grabbed the towels, but told her it was no problem, I could clean it up for her. She stood by me and thanked me the entire time while I did it then had her son thank me as well.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> Conversely, during my last shift a guest flagged me down to tell me her son had accidentally spilled some chocolate milk and could I get her a paper towel so she could clean it up. I grabbed the towels, but told her it was no problem, I could clean it up for her. She stood by me and thanked me the entire time while I did it then had her son thank me as well.



We remember the idiots.
I'm certain there are more good ones.
We just don't notice them because they take care of their own messes and take the kids out of the store when they start screaming.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 4, 2012)

To those [infinity] guests: we have no control over the weather, and if it's windy, we don't want your carelessly left carts damaging everyone's vehicles. So stop b****ing that you have to actually walk your bags to the car. Believe me, you don't want your cart to smash into your BMW.

To that one guest: yes, I am aware of the spelling/grammar errors on our "no carts outside" signs. Even though I'm just a lowly cashier, I promise you I am not nearly as unintelligent as our HR TL who made the signs.


----------



## STLinMaking (Mar 4, 2012)

To that one Guest who feels the need to throw a toaster at me, just because your reciept is expired and then think that I am going to help you..... Your wrong....... Your lucky I didn't call the cops on you...... ugh....


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 4, 2012)

STLinMaking said:


> To that one Guest who feels the need to throw a toaster at me, just because your reciept is expired and then think that I am going to help you..... Your wrong....... Your lucky I didn't call the cops on you...... ugh....



WTF is wrong with people?
Watching too many reality shows where that kind of behavior is the norm I guess.
I have to give you credit, I'm afraid I'd be tempted to return it to them rectally.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 4, 2012)

To the guest who basically chastised me for "correcting" her child today....maybe if you weren't so busy b!tching about your ex (which, let me tell you, talking about who your ex is BANGING in front of your kids is oh, so classy) on your cell phone, you would have seen your kid drawing all over the mat at the counter and I wouldn't have had to ask him to "please not draw on that" (in BLACK SHARPIE, mind you!!!). I don't appreciate you telling me "I have no business disciplining your child" when you OBVIOUSLY aren't doing it yourself! Go ahead and "take your business elsewhere", I really don't want to waste another 20 minutes of my work day cleaning up after your little brat (who, at age 12 should KNOW BETTER than to draw on a mat at a store!)


----------



## SwiftyMcToggler (Mar 10, 2012)

I was recently working in a store that is now closed.  Obviously, our merchandise and shelving dwindled down and looked rougher and rougher as we got closer to our close date.  Some guests just couldn't see the elephant in the room.  Here goes a scenario:

Guest:  Where are your donuts?
Me: Sorry Mam, We're out of stock and will not be replenishing.
Guest: Are you serious? Why on earth would you not continue to carry donuts.
Me: Were in the process of closing this store, Our vendor has collected all their product and will not be returning to this location.
Guest: That's silly, no wonder you're closing, It's because you don't support the military!!


I had to turn around and just walk away from her, I couldn't even keep a straight face at that point to save my life.  She turned around to yell at me "WELL ITS TRUE!!"  What made it more ironic is the next team member I saw and told this to happened to be ex military who had recently did a tour in Afghanistan.  He was literally ready to slap the piss out of her!!


----------



## babytrees (Mar 10, 2012)

to that one guest: there was a reason I had to, politely, ask you to move your cart....yup that's right ma'am you put into the flow of traffic both times. Yes, ma'am I am being patient and no ma'am I am not doing it to piss you off but you are  pissing me off on an already bad day.

to that one guest: I am sorry you decided that because I enforce the one adult in the fitting room at at time you just couldn't be bothered to try on the pants. Actually, to all of those guests who decided to get huffy with me tonight because I enforced that rule....your need to undress in front of your significant other is not worth my job. (But seriously? WHY do grownups of opposite sexes think its okay to do that?)


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeh, we had to get REAL strict on that rule after hearing panting & moaning coming from one of the fitting rooms. Banging on the door brought out 2 sweaty & disheveled 20-somethings. 
C'mon folks, get a hotel room!


----------



## calimero (Mar 20, 2012)

To that one guest who tried to hand me her empty can of soda while I was pushing a flat ....hum no thank you ,I then pointed out where the trashcan was ,a measly  5 ft away as you said ,well,if it is 5ft for me ,it is the same for you ! Put it in yourself !


----------



## Target Annie (Mar 20, 2012)

it makes me giggle when you are doing your 'business' in the ladies room, and talking on your cell phone at the same time - so I flush - - - > can you hear me now???


----------



## lovecats (Mar 21, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> it makes me giggle when you are doing your 'business' in the ladies room, and talking on your cell phone at the same time - so I flush - - - > can you hear me now???



I think I mentioned this before but I've been in the ladies room and the woman in the stall next to me is setting up a business appt over her cell with multiple toilets flushing in the background.  Silly lady!:sarcastic:


----------



## StaticSun (Mar 21, 2012)

Me: Hi, how can I help you?
Guest: I was given this (some domestics item) as a gift for Christmas, but I don't need it.
Me: Alright, do you have a receipt?
Guest: No, it was a gift.
Me: Alright, let me check if it's still in the system. *does price inquiry* Sorry, ma'am, but we're no longer carrying this item. Unless you have the receipt or a gift receipt, I cannot return this item for you.
Guest: What do you mean you don't carry this anymore? You have things just like it on the shelf.
Me: I'm sorry, but our inventory rotates every so often, and some styles are discontinued. This specific style has been discontinued. 
Guest: So there's nothing you can do?
Me: Unfortunately, no, as a receipt is required for a return. In most cases, I can give store credit if an item was recently bought, but this item is out of the system so I cannot do that for you. I'm sorry.
Guest: Can I speak with the manager?
Me: Ma'am, I am the manager. *points to the return policy behind me* Our policy states that returns that returns without a receipt can be denied. I'm sorry, but there's nothing I can do for you with this particular item.
*Guest walks away cursing under her breath*


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 21, 2012)

lovecats said:


> I think I mentioned this before but I've been in the ladies room and the woman in the stall next to me is setting up a business appt over her cell with multiple toilets flushing in the background.  Silly lady!:sarcastic:



We have those blasting loud hand dryers, so my favorite thing to do when someone is on their cell phone is to dry my hands for a really long time.


----------



## daninnj (Mar 21, 2012)

So my TL is also someone I talk to personally, usually at work. I had her cell phone number and needed to tell her some news so I text her. I get a "wh0 dis" back. "Is this [TL]?" "whachu want?" "this is Dan from Target I need to talk to [TL]." I get a phone call from the number and they say "You have the wrong number." 
"Oh, ok." 
"How old do you have to be to work at Target?"
"16 or 17 I believe"
"Is Target hiring?" 
"Um... what?"
"Is Target hiring?"
"Um, yeah we're hiring. Sorry for the wrong number"

My TL moved to another state 500 miles away a year ago and came back after three months. She changed her number to that state's and after she moved back she kept it until two weeks ago (I last communicated with her Thanksgiving.) We both laughed today when I told her about the job question and the fact that the phone company seemingly recycled the number automatically. Also how my number has an area code that the girl probably has never seen before. My TL said I should have said "Yeah, travel all the way up to [my city] and I'll get you a job!"


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2012)

^Win! lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 21, 2012)

To those ten or so guests: If you don't want a bag, tell me before I put your items in a bag and pull it off the rack! If you pull your stuff out of the bag and just leave the bag there one more time........ :angry:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

To the guest who is switching pharmacies because she's "tired of having to wait for her prescriptions or stand in line"....ummm....yeah....good luck finding that "magic pharmacy" that can just make the pills *instantly* appear in the labeled bottles in the correct form, strength, and quantity which services ONLY you


----------



## AssetsProtection (Mar 22, 2012)

StaticSun said:


> Me: Hi, how can I help you?
> Guest: I was given this (some domestics item) as a gift for Christmas, but I don't need it.
> Me: Alright, do you have a receipt?
> Guest: No, it was a gift.
> ...




Our Best GSTL is leaving...could you replace him please....?


----------



## blugirlami21 (Mar 23, 2012)

To that one guest whose kid threw up in one spot the other morning.  Thanks for the heads up.  But if you are not going to help clean it up please don't come back to the spot and let your kid play in it.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Mar 23, 2012)

To that one guest...

Okay I get it, you're some incredible hulk lifting an ORANGE team lift basketball hoop that we haven't sold since last summer in the store. Your receipt dates from August 2011, and clearly says it expires in November so no, I cannot return it for you. Sorry. Yes you were at risk for killing either yourself or someone walking around with that hoop on your shoulder. I understand your back hurts now that you lifted that inside, would you like our Cart Attendant to help you out with it on a flatbed? 

He declines help and hoists it into the air, as he is going out the doors he hits one of our door sensors and it clean breaks off. He then proceeds out the doors...


----------



## Megaparsec (Mar 23, 2012)

A while back I was coming back from a carry out (not team lift, so I was flying solo).

A scary looking meth heady Eminem looking guy approaches me in the parking lot. Already when he was about 20 feet away I have my hand hovering over my walkie, because I know he's approaching me and it could honestly get scary.

"What do I need to do to get hired?"
"What?"
"What do I need to do to get hired? For the drug test?"
"What?"
"Do I just need to pee in a cup? Is that all I need to do?"
"... yes."
"Okay, cool, I think I can do that."
"... good."
"So I just pee in a cup and that's the only drug test they do, right?"
"... yes..."
"All right cool, well I guess we're going to be working together soon, so I'll see you out there."

He said as he went to do his interview.  I had to tell the ETL not to hire that guy because he scared the crap out of me and I'm pretty sure he has a drug problem. But with a personality like that, they said it wouldn't be an issue--he wasn't getting hired.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 23, 2012)

Guest looking at lamps, "These are on sale, right?"
Me, pointing to the signings that I made last week that are placed every in every section, "Yep, when you buy one you get the second for half the price."
Guest, "That's not what I read in the flyer.

Sure thing lady, we're going to sell most everything in blue world for half off.


----------



## Darikona (Mar 23, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Guest looking at lamps, "These are on sale, right?"
> Me, pointing to the signings that I made last week that are placed every in every section, "Yep, when you buy one you get the second for half the price."
> Guest, "That's not what I read in the flyer.
> 
> Sure thing lady, we're going to sell most everything in blue world for half off.



No, she's just part of the large group of people incapable of reading implied conjunctions.  I will admit that the academic writer in me wants to reprimand Target for using a comma splice in their ad.


----------



## nereruo (Mar 24, 2012)

To that one guest...

Ma'm, my lane is for checking out, not to re-evaluate your entire purchase order.  The people behind you would also like to leave the store during this lifetime.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 24, 2012)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> To that one guest.
> 
> For a visual sake, i am zoning p fresh. I am right in front of the eggs moving all the product from the top shelf forward. As I am doing this, this one guest, whom isnt from this country and has a heavy accent, puts a frozen smart one dinner right on the eggs next to me. I saw this happen and i stare at him. We make eye contact and he just walks away. People are so funking rude.



Our "Northern Neighbors" pull this s**t at my store all the time.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Mar 25, 2012)

So I'm GSAing today and whilst speedweaving, a guest dips into Lane 9 (We have two rows of lanes, odd lanes being behind evens). I tell the guest "If you'd like, you could wiggle down to Lane 6 as they are just finishing up", and she stops pushing her cart, does a 180 degree spin at me and looks appalled. I'm thinking 'is she happy or mad...?'. Then she finally says, "Are you calling me fat?" 

I then had to explain to her I was just trying to get her to the quickest lane.. by that time someone else had gone to 6!

In retrospect it kind of made me laugh later on..


----------



## Barcode (Mar 27, 2012)

StaticSun said:


> Me: Hi, how can I help you?
> Guest: I was given this (some domestics item) as a gift for Christmas, but I don't need it.
> Me: Alright, do you have a receipt?
> Guest: No, it was a gift.
> ...



I'd be careful saying you're the manager lol. Technically GSTLs aren't even "managers"

I do love the new sign behind guest service though  I point at it all the time when i turn people away


----------



## StaticSun (Mar 27, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> I'd be careful saying you're the manager lol. Technically GSTLs aren't even "managers"
> 
> I do love the new sign behind guest service though  I point at it all the time when i turn people away



Ehh, a GSTL is a supervisor.

I had my GSTL observe me one afternoon at the service desk. A guest wanted to return a portable DVD player because she didn't want it anymore and wanted her money back. Well, it was used, the receipt was expired, and was like $99. I explained that the receipt was expired, thus no longer valid. She tried arguing with me that she had a receipt that showed how much she paid, but I patiently explained that the receipt is only valid for 45 days and that we can't accept the return and give her money back. She asked if there was a manager around, and I explained that I was a manager.

Afterwards, I asked for some feedback in how I handled the situation. He mentioned that since he was there, I could've deferred to him when she mentioned a manager. I explained my reasoning: "When you're not here, I'm the manager. The next level is the TLOD and LOD. It was perfectly within my realm to explain the receipt and return policy. He nodded his head and said how that was the correct answer. 

Yeah, if you want to get technical, I'm just a team member. On the other hand, I'm the guest service manager in absence of a GSTL. If there is a situation that I cannot handle, or the guest wants to speak with my boss, I'll gladly involve a TL/ETL.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2012)

^Our ETLs hate coming up to SD so much, they've told GSTLs & GSAs to say that.
Sometimes it works, other times....eh, not so much.


----------



## arloiscool (Mar 28, 2012)

Had a rather interesting encounter with a couple this past Sunday..

Me:  Excuse me, please do not ride our skateboard in the store please.
Guest 1: (Rolls eyes, keeps feet on skateboard)
Me:  Its a safety issue and I don't want anybody to get hurt.
Guest 1: (Rolls eyes) Whatever man.

A couple of minutes later, Guest 1's girlfriend confronts me and my new TM I am training at the Electronics boat..

Guest 2: (Looks at my name tag)  Oh, you're not a manager, just a trainer.  I just wanted to let you know that the skateboard is sitting in the middle of the aisle and kids have been playing on it and it is a liability issue.
Me: (Looks over to see the skateboard her boyfriend was riding in the middle of the racetrack.)
Guest 2: So you don't have to be an a**hole to my boyfriend.  (She is raising her voice at this point, making a scene)
Me: Well, I sure am sorry that the skateboard is sitting there.
Guest 2: You're not sorry.  A**hole!
New TM: Have a great day!

So she was angry with me because I asked her boyfriend to not ride our merchandise in the store, and that I did not pick it up immediately off the floor where they left it in the middle of the racetrack.  

What?  Is this real life?


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 28, 2012)

arloiscool said:


> What?  Is this real life?



Try working a shift at Guest Service on a Saturday during 4th quarter. That'll answer your question.


----------



## arloiscool (Mar 28, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Try working a shift at Guest Service on a Saturday during 4th quarter. That'll answer your question.



You must also be in the "You have ruined my child's christmas!" club as well!


----------



## babytrees (Mar 29, 2012)

had a really cruddy day yesterday made cruddier by two guests:

Guest #1: so as a consumer wouldn't you look at the sign and assume that was the price for all of the items on the rack (trying to get a $25 C9 tank for $13)
Me: No ma'am, as a consumer I see a sale price and I look at what the regular price is and check it against what I have
more arguing
Guest: so as a consumer you wouldn't look at the barcode/sku and check those
Me: No ma'am as a consumer I know they can't put all codes on an ad
Guest: But this one is closer to the ad (again the $25 tank) sku
Me: no  ma'am it isn't.
Guest: but if I bought this one (the one that is on sale) wouldn't it come up on the receipt as a C9 tank also?
Me: well yes ma'am but that's not relevant
Guest finally gave up after 15 minutes of arguing with me and returned the $25 shirt. BTW, the sale sign was 2 weeks past the actual sale and in the wrong spot so I think she was trying to argue her way into a half price shirt.

Guest 2at the fitting room)
Me: Please leave your shopping bag here at the desk with me while you try the bra on.
Guest 2: even though I've already paid for it?
Me: Yes ma'am
Guest 2 comes out in a huff: I've never had to leave my bags before
Me: It is supposed to be all bags are to be left at the desk
Guest 2: Nobody else makes me do this
Me: It is the rule

2 minutes later she returns and asks me my name, I gladly gave it. 

End of the night I told the LOD that there might be two guest complaints about me and what they were. She said I was doing my job correctly...I was also told to say that I am not everybody else.


----------



## MrMrIce (Mar 29, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> I'd be careful saying you're the manager lol. Technically GSTLs aren't even "managers"
> 
> I do love the new sign behind guest service though  I point at it all the time when i turn people away


My ETLs encourage GSTLs to say they are managers as they can handle most matters.


----------



## calimero (Mar 29, 2012)

A guest wanted a crib,or changing table for $.10 ,10 cents ,because it was printed on the strip /price  in infant ! No really?  I just caught the end of the argument between srtl and guest ....srtl won !


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2012)

arloiscool said:


> Guest 2: You're not sorry.  A**hole!



You're right; I'm NOT sorry but I AM sorry that YOU & your boyfriend are a**holes.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 29, 2012)

I didn't witness this one, but a friend of mine on the plano team did. A guest asked her if we carried enchilada sauce packets. You know, like the taco sauce packets where you can just buy the packet? Well, all we have is canned enchilada sauce, and my friend told her this. The guest got mad, *put all of her groceries back* and left the store. 

Ya know, if I really wanted to make someone mad, I would have just left the cart and walked off...thanks lady for making our jobs easier!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 29, 2012)

arloiscool said:


> You must also be in the "You have ruined my child's christmas!" club as well!



The one time I actually worked at Guest Service, it was still Q3 and the guests were pleasant. But the combination of Q4 and the service desk is not a good one. I've heard (and read on here) plenty of stories.



babytrees said:


> End of the night I told the LOD that there might be two guest complaints about me and what they were. She said I was doing my job correctly...I was also told to say that I am not everybody else.



Good for you for doing the right thing. GTCs to you.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 30, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> My ETLs encourage GSTLs to say they are managers as they can handle most matters.



Yeah I know its the same at my store too, but a GSA should always defer to a GSTL or LOD (if the guest requests a manager).

Why put your ass on the line for $0.50/hr?


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> My ETLs encourage GSTLs to say they are managers as they can handle most matters.





Imerzan said:


> Yeah I know its the same at my store too, but a GSA should always defer to a GSTL or LOD (if the guest requests a manager).
> 
> Why put your ass on the line for $0.50/hr?



If you really want to anger the guest, tell them "we don't have managers at Target, we have Team Leaders and ETLs" and make them ask for the LOD.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Why put your ass on the line for $0.50/hr?



'Cause none of our ETLs EVER come up to SD. 
They'll ask us what's up on the walkie then usually tell us to do whatever the guest asks.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 30, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> 'Cause none of our ETLs EVER come up to SD.
> They'll ask us what's up on the walkie then usually tell us to do whatever the guest asks.



Heh, sounds like you need new ETLs!

I like the ETLs at my store, they dig into the TM work and work the floor like everyone else, and are really good at coming to service desk when requested


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 31, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Heh, sounds like you need new ETLs!
> 
> I like the ETLs at my store, they dig into the TM work and work the floor like everyone else, and are really good at coming to service desk when requested



Then they must not have anything else going on. Seriously the number of times people request you to come somewhere when it can be handled on the walkie is crazy.


----------



## MrMrIce (Apr 1, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Yeah I know its the same at my store too, but a GSA should always defer to a GSTL or LOD (if the guest requests a manager).
> 
> Why put your ass on the line for $0.50/hr?



We call our GSAs, GSTLs and treat them like so. Which is why no one wants to be a GSA no more.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Heh, sounds like you need new ETLs!



It's not the first time I've had that thought....


----------



## dutifulTM (Apr 2, 2012)

It wouldn't be so difficult for you to "understand" why I am NOT accepting your coupons if you actually READ THEM CORRECTLY (Unheard of concept, I know!)

Constantly getting pissy at me and continuously going "I just don't understand" does nothing for me, but here:

1) The coupon states it's for Dentyne or Trident - NOT the eclipse gum you got, d'oh.

2) Yes, you got two Smart Balance PRODUCTS, but the coupon is applicable ONLY IF you have two of the /BUTTERS/.  No, one plus the oil or whatever does not count.

Again, d'oh.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 2, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Then they must not have anything else going on. Seriously the number of times people request you to come somewhere when it can be handled on the walkie is crazy.



If LOD is busy, the other ETLs will jump in. Guest service is #1 at my store and when a guest requests the manager they are always happy to respond. They know how to respond best to angry guests and defuse the situation.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 2, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> It wouldn't be so difficult for you to "understand" why I am NOT accepting your coupons if you actually READ THEM CORRECTLY (Unheard of concept, I know!)
> 
> Constantly getting pissy at me and continuously going "I just don't understand" does nothing for me, but here:
> 
> ...



Oh, this is a BIG one in Pharmacy, but it's usually package size...if the coupon states "45 ct. or larger", no, I'm not going to let you use your $2.00 off coupons (which they usually try to stack with an additional $1.00 off) on the 15 ct. that's on sale for $2.50!!! Or no, you CAN'T use it on the GENERIC (which costs a FRACTION of the brand)!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

To the guest yesterday who threw a complete hissy fit because Public Aid wouldn't cover her $4 medication....I don't know what you're complaining about....they covered the $500+ for the rest of the medication you got. Maybe if you pawned some of the gold on your hand, your Coach shoes (which were butt ugly, btw), or your Gucci purse, you "could afford it" :boredom:


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 5, 2012)

To the lady who yelled at the cashier for her EBT card not working - we don't always know why some things are covered by EBT and some aren't. Yes, candy is a food, but not all candy is covered by the EBT. Same with the weight loss bars/food by pharmacy. Oh, it worked before? I have no idea why! 

At least she wasn't trying to buy a cell phone with it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 5, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> To the guest yesterday who threw a complete hissy fit because Public Aid wouldn't cover her $4 medication....I don't know what you're complaining about....they covered the $500+ for the rest of the medication you got. Maybe if you pawned some of the gold on your hand, your Coach shoes (which were butt ugly, btw), or your Gucci purse, you "could afford it" :boredom:



Don't forget the iPhone they're always texting away on...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Don't forget the iPhone they're always texting away on...



Sorry, but when someone's standing there with a $500+ purse, $100+ shoes, and $1000+ worth of jewelry on their hands b!tching and moaning about their FREE insurance not covering their $4 prescription and saying "they can't afford it", it annoys me. ESPECIALLY when we go through this with this particular woman EVERY FRICKIN MONTH and she keeps trying to pull the "they covered it LAST month" crap!!! I didn't even bother looking in the computer this time, I simply told her "No they didn't...they have NEVER covered this particular medication and we explained this to you last month. If you'd like to call them, I'm sure they can give you a list of medications that ARE covered."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, and it wasn't an iPhone, it was something with a slide-out keyboard


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 5, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> Oh, and it wasn't an iPhone, it was something with a slide-out keyboard



Lol you get the point.


----------



## StaticSun (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, pharmacy stories. I have a few good ones...


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 5, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the lady who yelled at the cashier for her EBT card not working - we don't always know why some things are covered by EBT and some aren't. Yes, candy is a food, but not all candy is covered by the EBT. Same with the weight loss bars/food by pharmacy. Oh, it worked before? I have no idea why!
> 
> At least she wasn't trying to buy a cell phone with it.



Oh god EBT is awful. When it doesn't cover something we explain it doesn't cover it for a reason unknown to us. They go up to Guest Service, call the number and they tell them the same thing. Then they throw a hissy fit and stomp out of the store.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Apr 6, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


> Oh god EBT is awful. When it doesn't cover something we explain it doesn't cover it for a reason unknown to us. They go up to Guest Service, call the number and they tell them the same thing. Then they throw a hissy fit and stomp out of the store.


 

Virtually all foods we sell at Target, including any candy not packed along with nonfood items, should be food-stampable (except for stuff from deli or Target Cafe). I've seen a number of things, like some baby foods, that simply weren't entered into the computers right to begin with so they get rejected when they shouldn't be. There is an option on the register that comes up at the end to alter the status of an item for that transaction. If you are seeing things you are pretty sure should be food-stampable but aren't scanning that way those things should be mySupported. If you're curious, this link gives a guideline on what qualifies under SNAP (SNAP benefits are what EBT cards pay for) http://www.fns.usda.gov/snap/retailers/eligible.htm


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 6, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> Virtually all foods we sell at Target, including any candy not packed along with nonfood items, should be food-stampable (except for stuff from deli or Target Cafe). I've seen a number of things, like some baby foods, that simply weren't entered into the computers right to begin with so they get rejected when they shouldn't be. There is an option on the register that comes up at the end to alter the status of an item for that transaction. If you are seeing things you are pretty sure should be food-stampable but aren't scanning that way those things should be mySupported. If you're curious, this link gives a guideline on what qualifies under SNAP (SNAP benefits are what EBT cards pay for) http://www.fns.usda.gov/snap/retailers/eligible.htm



It doesn't say anything about nutrition shakes or bars, which are not food-stampable. I got in trouble for changing them once to be covered (since you can on the register). The GSA said Target can get in trouble for changing those to be covered...not sure what the deal is, since they are food...


----------



## SuzyTarget (Apr 6, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> It doesn't say anything about nutrition shakes or bars, which are not food-stampable. I got in trouble for changing them once to be covered (since you can on the register). The GSA said Target can get in trouble for changing those to be covered...not sure what the deal is, since they are food...



Interesting. They must fall into the supplement category. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeh, we had a cashier get termed for changing DOG FOOD into a food-stampable item for her friend.


----------



## naterstx (Apr 6, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Then they must not have anything else going on. Seriously the number of times people request you to come somewhere when it can be handled on the walkie is crazy.



Seriously, people ask for leadership (ETL/TL) WAAAAAAY more often than is remotely necessary.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 6, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, we had a cashier get termed for changing DOG FOOD into a food-stampable item for her friend.



Now THAT I can see...and I figured as much with the nutrition bars. The guest was freaking out on me, so it was one of those "change it and they're happy" moments. Until the GSA got an alert on her LPDA, came over, and chewed me out for it.


----------



## calimero (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are going to use coupons ,make sure you know how to read them !!!!
1 manuf coupon for $.50 off one deodorant ,and 1 manuf coupon $1 off 2 deodorants ,you actually need to purchase 3 deodorants to use both and not 2 ! also ,I know the coupon expired 4 days ago ,I can't take it ,end of the story ! It is not my fault that you live far away from the store !!!!
Seriously my dear guest ,you can not see that your son is annoying me by trying to scan your items ,i didn't know what was scanned ,and what was not ! Sorry I had to cancel the whole transaction ....


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 17, 2012)

To the lady who tried to return a car seat without packaging and it had been USED for a couple months...really? She screamed at us and Guest Relations on the phone. I felt bad for those poor people at the call center who had to deal with her foul language and screaming. NO we can't return a car seat that's been USED and you don't have the box it came in. First it was she didn't like it, then it didn't fit in her car, then her kid outgrew it, then it was a "safety issue". Oh, also, a receipt would be nice...

Plus it was crusty...ewww...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2012)

Her kid outgrew it....that's priceless. She didn't know that we don't RENT merchandise?!


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 19, 2012)

To that one guest on the phone yesterday: I don't know who told you we had XYZ in stock, but we don't. It's on clearance and we're not getting more. We'll get different ones after the transition. I don't care what whoever told you, I can't magically make XYZ appear out of thin air just for you!


----------



## calimero (Apr 19, 2012)

To that guest in shoes who found a lonely shoe,no I do not know where the other one is ,and after checking in my pda ,it was not in the system anymore .I am sorry ,but I do not know where the left shoe is .No matter how long you huff and puff ,I can not make it jump into your hands ! And ,no ,it won't be in the back somewhere !


----------



## itvgeo (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, we have women's body wash and men's body wash, because many men do not like to smell like edible objects.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 19, 2012)

itvgeo said:


> Yes, we have women's body wash and men's body wash, because many men do not like to smell like edible objects.



Or flowers


----------



## candyland (Apr 20, 2012)

I like to smell pretty, sometimes. :buba:


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2012)

"Manly, yes, but aye like it, tew!"


----------



## Darikona (Apr 21, 2012)

itvgeo said:


> Yes, we have women's body wash and men's body wash, because many men do not like to smell like edible objects.



instead they want to smell like cheap cologne or mint.  So trashier, really.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 21, 2012)

Im not even going to complain today...


----------



## Target Annie (Apr 21, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the lady who tried to return a car seat without packaging and it had been USED for a couple months...really? She screamed at us and Guest Relations on the phone. I felt bad for those poor people at the call center who had to deal with her foul language and screaming. NO we can't return a car seat that's been USED and you don't have the box it came in. First it was she didn't like it, then it didn't fit in her car, then her kid outgrew it, then it was a "safety issue". Oh, also, a receipt would be nice...
> 
> Plus it was crusty...ewww...



this reminds me of the tents I used to receive in chargeback that were returned by guests at the end of the summer. The tents were used, dirty, and had bugs falling out of them. And the exercise equipment that was returned in February because the guest had lost their weight loss resolve when the Christmas credit card bill arrived at the house.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 22, 2012)

to that guest in the electric cart....I didn't clock you but you had to be going full throttle to take out that sign in RTW

to those 3 Guidos (sorry it's the only way to describe these 3)- you stink!! literally and then you go over to young men's and turn nearly every shirt inside out just so you can try them on in the middle of the store AND then don't turn them around. We do appreciate you coming to the FR to try on the shorts though.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 22, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that guest in the electric cart....I didn't clock you but you had to be going full throttle to take out that sign in RTW



We only have one Smart Cart that goes at a reasonable (let alone fast) speed. Most of them move at turtle speed because obese guests ride them and strain the motors.



babytrees said:


> to those 3 Guidos (sorry it's the only way to describe these 3)



I'll bet they're obsessed with a certain unnamed reality show on MTV...


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 22, 2012)

To the guest who tried to return a camera purchased on 4/1/*2011*:

I'm not going to allow you to return the camera. Sorry. You can try contacting Sony, via Customer Service or I can give you manufacturer information that may be of assistance. That's about all we can do in store as you're beyond the return limit.

P.S.: I will not shove Sony up my @$$ nor do I think Sony would fit.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 23, 2012)

No, I do not know why you're being charged $X for your prescription when you used to be charged $Y. Maybe you have a new deductible, maybe it's no longer on the formulary, maybe your copay changed, maybe it's just no longer a "preferred drug"....you'll have to call your insurance company to find out. And no, I will not call them FOR you, you're a big girl/boy, you can do that yourself. If you don't want to take the medication today, that's fine, I'd be happy to hold it for you until you find out that information.

What's that? We should keep track of how much EVERYONE is charged on a monthly basis and AUTOMATICALLY call their insurance company when it changes to find out why? Mmmmkay, I'll get right on that because we have SO MUCH free time back here. You ***** and moan because it takes "so long" to get your prescriptions filled? Imagine how much longer it would take if we spent 3/4 of our day on the phone with insurance companies??? :facepalm:


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 25, 2012)

I understand you are probably 65-70 years of age but I mean c'mon man have some common decency.

When you try on a pair of jeans in the fitting room, and they don't fit -- you put on your original pants, come out, and get a different size.

You don't come out in your whitey tighties, truck all the way to the jean wall and then walk back.

(the men's jean wall is like 40 feet from the fitting room)

awkward


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 25, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> We only have one Smart Cart that goes at a reasonable (let alone fast) speed. Most of them move at turtle speed because obese guests ride them and strain the motors.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet they're obsessed with a certain unnamed reality show on MTV...


The Electric Cart moments when I had to tell the guest, "I am sorry, the electric carts cannot leave the store."

Guest:  "Why not? How am I going to get to my car?"

"I am sorry but the carts cannot operate properly and breakdown easily on the parking lot surface, and its not safe to cross the fire lane in them becoming a liability." 

Guest: "How am I going to get to my car?" <with a stunned and dumbfounded look>

<same way you walked in...you walk out>


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

How STUPID do you have to be to call one day, try to get your (fake) Vicodin script filled (since your profile is FLAGGED *WATCH OUT-FAKE VICODIN SCRIPT*), KNOW you're busted when you get put on hold so you hang up, call back the NEXT DAY to try again, get put on hold AGAIN (by the SAME tech--ME!!!), hang up AGAIN, THEN try to have it transferred to a DIFFERENT STORE?!?!?! Do you REALLY think we're not going to tell the OTHER store it's a FAKE script??? :facepalm: 


Although I have to give you credit....you at least waited a few months to get the refill....unlike the idiot who actually got ARRESTED and tried to get the refill the day AFTER he got OUT!!!!  Obviously, these people don't realize there's a database where their names are kept and pharmacists talk and send pictures via email....we currently have 3 posted in the pharmacy to "be on the lookout for"...


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2012)

To that one guest: They may be the same color, but only the brown one can be used as a substitute. And the Hardlines TL who is also the Instocks TL is not gonna let you do it either. Quite frankly, I don't give two flying f**ks if you go to Walmart instead. Good riddance! (P.S. While you're at Wally World, you may want to ask if they carry the Phonics Game so you can learn how to read signs.)


----------



## Backtohardlines (Apr 26, 2012)

Carts said:


> Im not even going to complain today...



yep... there are some days where it's not even worth the energy cuz you know you'll never stop.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Ah, the "stupid criminals" wall of fame....


It gets even BETTER!!! I guess she figured I'd be off last night (she called in the AM) so she called back AGAIN!!! One of the techs sent me a text after work and said "Guess who called again about 8:45 wanting a refill on her Vicodin???" I guess they told her they couldn't get it ready last night, but would try to have it ready this morning for her. They then called the doctor whose name she was using and asked what he wanted them to do and he said "fill it so I can press charges because I've already gotten 3 of them this year" so they alerted the police, who also called the doctor to verify and I guess they are "on alert" for this morning in case she comes to pick it up :facepalm:


----------



## babytrees (Apr 26, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


> I understand you are probably 65-70 years of age but I mean c'mon man have some common decency.
> 
> When you try on a pair of jeans in the fitting room, and they don't fit -- you put on your original pants, come out, and get a different size.
> 
> ...



I have seen way more tightie whities(and other "stuff") in my time at the FR than I did raising two daughters. I don't wanna/need to see that much "junk"


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> I guess they are "on alert" for this morning in case she comes to pick it up.



Be sure to get video.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 29, 2012)

Had a guest today come in hopped up on what seemed like crack. She no receipt returns her "KY intense stimulation gel" via no receipt on a gift card. She grabs her gel and runs out the door. No AP today...

It was the expensive stuff too. 32.99 or so. 

Gotta love IGS... 5 feet from the exit door...


----------



## dutifulTM (May 1, 2012)

I don't care if you never had a problem before using your aunt's discount card for your own purchases - it's not allowed, unless you were claimed as her dependent (and consequentially having your own "dependent" variant of the discount card). 

We aren't supposed to let you use it, and that's that.

---

@Couponers:

Is it just me or are a lot more people trying to do the whole coupon decoding thing? (I think that's what it's called)  Had some guest get all POed at me because I denied all her coupons considering the fact that NONE of them matched up with what the coupon was actually for - and the only ones that would of worked?  Expired.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2012)

Yep, decoding is what it's called & it's fraud. Remind them of that when they say that "if it scans, it should be taken". 
Even Krazycouponlady had a blog condoning it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 1, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, decoding is what it's called & it's fraud. Remind them of that when they say that "if it scans, it should be taken".
> Even Krazycouponlady had a blog condoning it.



I check out her site all the time and have NEVER seen her CONDONE decoding or ANY kind of fraud (other than doing multiple transactions, which, I guess, isn't "technically" fraud). I think on the $8.00 Huggies thread, someone posted a link to her site where she expressly calls this out as fraud and discourages it!

I actually had one of our own cashiers accuse me of this because I had a ton of items and a ton of coupons and she didn't go back far enough on the register to see that I actually HAD purchased what the coupons called for. She didn't recognize me because I was in "regular clothes" (although she had already scanned my employee discount card). She called over the LOD, who said "ummm....I doubt SHE'S scamming us" as I was pulling the items out of the bags in the cart. She didn't even apologize, either....then again, this was the same one who refused to let me scan my turkey even when I WAS dressed in red & khaki :huh:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 1, 2012)

Why is it so difficult for people to accept that alcohol can ONLY be purchased at the front lanes? Had a guest yesterday who wanted me to call the STL over (not just the LOD, she "WANTS THE STORE MANAGER!!!!") because she couldn't check out her 2 bottles of wine at the pharmacy counter.  The thing is, we've told this same guest this MULTIPLE times, she just likes to be a PITA!!! The STL wasn't in the store so the ETL came over and explained to her that it was "company policy" and she would be happy to _personally_ ring her out at the front lanes. Of course, the guest "didn't have time for that"....thank goodness she didn't get a guest survey on her receipt


----------



## dutifulTM (May 1, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, decoding is what it's called & it's fraud. Remind them of that when they say that "if it scans, it should be taken".
> Even Krazycouponlady had a blog condoning it.


Hm... I should, shouldn't I?

Especially considering I think a lot of these people KNOW what they're trying to do, considering how calm a lot of them are when I tell them I can't take a bunch of them due to the fact that the item doesn't match up (as in, "Oh, okay!").  It's only when I refuse every single one of them that they end up getting rather POed.

Would love to see their reaction if I said something along the lines of, "Oh, I'm sorry if I upset you by refusing your coupons... It's just that trying to do that could be considered fraud, which is against the law.  And I wouldn't want you or I being in trouble for allowing such horrible practices!"

Sorry, wanna-be frauders: I'm one of THOSE cashiers, and be sure I'll be warning my fellow cashiers and GSTL/GSAs every single time someone tries to pull anything of the sort to be on the look-out.

It's those kinds that end up ruining it for all the legit couponers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2012)

Here's the link:



calimero said:


> This website : http://www.couponinformationcenter.com/coupon-fraud-list.php shows all the current fake coupons .I check it when I know I am going to be at the register !!!!
> And I am so tired of the drama with the target coupons ...no you can only use 1 per transaction ,but the website let me print 2 !


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2012)

Thanx, HLM.


----------



## band_rules16 (May 3, 2012)

Dear guests, I'm sorry, but we are in a tornado WARNING. No, the sirens aren't going off because "it's the first Wednesday of the month". It's 6:00 at night, the monthly drills go off at 1pm. The sky is turning green and black, look outside if you don't believe me. No, you can't keep shopping. No, you can't checkout before you leave. You can either go to the fire aisle and wait or you can leave without buying anything. This is our policy, there's nothing we can do to change it. It's all for YOUR safety. 

No, lady, I know the warning expired at 6:30 but I have to wait for my team leaders to give us the all-clear. This means you cannot try on clothes until they tell us we can go back to normal operations. I can't even allow you to browse either. 

*sigh* It's May. It's just the start of severe weather season...:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2012)

Yes, but "looney" season runs year-round.


----------



## Reneeisxena (May 6, 2012)

The other night a  guest came up to our photo lab guy (I'll call him Fred).  He chatted with Fred for a bit and then quite out of nowhere asks if he's married?  No says Fred.  Do you have a girlfriend or something?  Again no says Fred.  The man then proceeds to introduce his daughter to Fred telling him she a great girl and that Fred should get to know her.  Then Daddy walks off leaving his very embarrassed daughter to apologize to Fred.  Fred's a nice guy and told the girl not to worry about it.  Fred said that it was obvious Daddy had a few beers before coming to Target.  I asked Fred if the girl was um you know not very pretty?  He said not at all she was quite cute in fact.  We all laughed about it.  I really felt sorry for the poor girl, her Dad pimping her out like that.  :wacko:


----------



## Barcode (May 7, 2012)

haha wow


----------



## Target Chick (May 9, 2012)

So I had the idiot guest tonight. This lady finishes shopping and I load her bag into the cart as a reminder to take it. She pushes her cart to the exit door, turns it sideways so it blocks the exit, grabs her bag, and stands there looking confused. I walk over to fix the carts cuz my cart attendant was on break, and she says, "Well, now how am I supposed to get out?" The correct answer was not, apparently, laughing and saying, "if that cart wasn't there, it would be a lot easier, huh?" I mean, really?!? WTF is going through some of their heads???


----------



## Redcard (May 9, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> So I had the idiot guest tonight. This lady finishes shopping and I load her bag into the cart as a reminder to take it. She pushes her cart to the exit door, turns it sideways so it blocks the exit, grabs her bag, and stands there looking confused. I walk over to fix the carts cuz my cart attendant was on break, and she says, "Well, now how am I supposed to get out?" The correct answer was not, apparently, laughing and saying, "if that cart wasn't there, it would be a lot easier, huh?" I mean, really?!? WTF is going through some of their heads???



Are you serious? She blocked her own exit and couldn't push the cart out of the way? Am I reading this wrong? Am I missing something?


----------



## AssetsProtection (May 9, 2012)

Redcard said:


> Are you serious? She blocked her own exit and couldn't push the cart out of the way? Am I reading this wrong? Am I missing something?



You read it right lol.


----------



## Target Chick (May 9, 2012)

You're not missing anything. I thought she was playing with me until I saw the absolute confusion on her face.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 9, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> You're not missing anything. I thought she was playing with me until I saw the absolute confusion on her face.





redeye58 said:


> Yes, but "looney" season runs year-round.


----------



## ThatSFGuy (May 10, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> "Well, now how am I supposed to get out?"



Um... wow. I don't even have a comment for this. How does she get through each day? *closes door* "Well now how am I supposed to get back out?" Smh......


----------



## NoRedCards (May 10, 2012)

I was zoning the bottom shelf in the canned goods aisle last night....I was in the process of getting off of my knees, one hand on the shelf, one hand on the shopping cart, and halfway up when a guest reaches around me, and sticks his leg in between my legs to reach an item on the shelf behind me, and as he hits me goes "Oh sorry, didn't see you there".....Hello, I'm 6 foot, and 275 pounds.......and people wonder why I love being in the backroom, lots less guests there.....

Although it was kind of funny, we have a couple of hearing impaired people that work in the back, and one night I had a guest that came barging through the backroom doors and seeing us working there yells "Can any of you hear?"....she was looking for something, and evidently ran into all 3 of our hearing impaired people that were there that night....


----------



## Target Chick (May 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Talk about invading the personal bubble!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 11, 2012)

To that one guest: No, we're NOT going to give you more pills "at no charge" since the ER doc won't refill your prescription (big surprise there!) and you have no "good" prescription for it ANYWHERE in the continental US...the only reason the RPh gave you any to begin with was because you were creeping us out!!! We're not going to jump through hoops to get you your medication since you seem to be dead-set against following our advice and finding a LOCAL doctor to handle your health issues. I'm sorry you seem to be down on your luck at the moment, but we're not a free clinic nor are we in the business of handing out free pills to anyone who walks in the store! Either get a new Rx for the meds or leave us alone :angry:


----------



## babytrees (May 20, 2012)

to the whole week of guests-yup, I am nuts, a whack, etc. because I will not allow you to take in 20 items, 2 adults, 6 pairs of shoes (take your pick...think every fr rule and they tried to break it this week) into the fitting room. Your crap is not worth my job and I do bend the rules a little on somethings...but I actually got my ETL approval on that : )


----------



## commiecorvus (May 20, 2012)

To the lady who asked me if the deck chairs in seasonal would fit in your trunk.
How the hell do I know?
Not only do I not know what kind of car you drive and even if I did I would have no idea how big the trunk was.
Is this national 'ask a a silly question' day?


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Is this national 'ask a a silly question' day?



Yes, I believe it is....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the lady who asked me if the deck chairs in seasonal would fit in your trunk.
> How the hell do I know?
> Not only do I not know what kind of car you drive and even if I did I would have no idea how big the trunk was.
> Is this national 'ask a a silly question' day?



I took a display chair & see if it could Fit in her car. I did that on Saturday for a guest.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 20, 2012)

I'm sure I've ranted about this before, but........

To that b***h: My lane is not your personal garbage can. Walking no more than 20 ft to the nearest trash receptacle is not going to kill you.

And to the other lady: You really should make sure you have your wallet with you *before* you fill your cart with $400 worth of groceries.



commiecorvus said:


> Is this national 'ask a a silly question' day?





redeye58 said:


> Yes, I believe it is....



Funny how it falls on a Canadian holiday........


----------



## Megaparsec (May 21, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the lady who asked me if the deck chairs in seasonal would fit in your trunk.
> How the hell do I know?
> Not only do I not know what kind of car you drive and even if I did I would have no idea how big the trunk was.
> Is this national 'ask a a silly question' day?



You know a good way to find out what kind of car they're driving? Ask "What kind of car are you driving?" While that doesn't live up to "Ask a Silly Question Day," it's a good thing to do with any large item. Selling a large item is good, because it results in money. But a large item that can't fit in a car results in wasted time. And that's why I always ask. 

If they say they have a Smart Car and they're getting a huge bookcase, I suggest ways they could still get it--friend with a truck, taxi, opening the box and Tetrising it in. Sorry if you don't feel like celebrating "Logical follow-up question" day, it's a great and helpful one.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 21, 2012)

I know it sounds like I'm being cranky and short sighted here.
I was the one who stopped on the way back to the baler with an armload of signing to ask CIHYFS.
It  was just that the question kind of floored me since it was the first thing out of her mouth.
All the pertinent followup questions were asked and I went and got her a flat and took 4 of the chairs up to the register.
There are just times when people think you are psychic like a guest who asked one of my friends in softlines  "Do you think my daughter would like this?"


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> There are just times when people think you are psychic like a guest who asked one of my friends in softlines  "Do you think my daughter would like this?"



"No, she wouldn't."


----------



## Target Chick (May 21, 2012)

"It might make her butt look big."


----------



## babytrees (May 25, 2012)

just to remind us all that I get the toxic guests:

to the lactating guest-please, please keep your bra on (or at least those little absorbent pads) while trying on bathing suits. I had to defect out the ones you tried on tonight

to all of the guests who had to wait in a line to get a fitting room...THANK YOU!! for being pleasant and not pissing and moaning about the wait. It wasn't until an hour before close that I didn't have a full fitting room.

to most of the guests...again thank you!! for not using the fitting rooms as your home base for stealing (I did have one...don't know when, so it could have been one from my breaks)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 28, 2012)

To guest #1: why are you just evil? I've never heard a nice thing come out of your mouth. How on earth your husband has stayed married to you as long as he had is beyond me...he must be a saint! If you don't watch it, you're going to be banned from OUR store as well!

To guest #2 (well, multiple guests fall under this moniker): if you can't see us, guess what? We can't see you either! Don't walk up to the counter, lean over on it so we can't even see you in the mirror, NOT say anything, THEN get pissy because we're doing something else and don't help you right away! Say "excuse me?!", clear your throat, heck, just STAND STRAIGHT UP so we can see you!

To ALL the guests that send someone else to get their meds, then either call or come back in themselves wanting a refund because it's not the right med (and getting mad because we won't refund their money), either tell the person what med they're supposed to be picking up (since 99% of the time, they have no clue), call first to make sure we have the correct meds waiting, or come get it yourself! Once meds leave the pharmacy, we can't give a refund unless it was OUR error.


----------



## babytrees (May 30, 2012)

okay I just have to put this one out there:

to that one guest at JCPENNEY'S: yes ma'am I am sitting in the very nice fitting rooms in the bra section of penney's and I said good morning but I am not the FRO at Jcpenney's. 
to those guests who piss and moan after I say 6 items in the fr at a time and that both pieces of a bathing suit should only count as one....grow up.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 30, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those guests who piss and moan after I say 6 items in the fr at a time and that both pieces of a bathing suit should only count as one....grow up.



If they complain that much about a bathing suit being two pieces, then tell them to stop showing off their bodies and buy a one-piece.


----------



## calimero (May 31, 2012)

To that one guest who picked up the phone to ask for help in toy.what a freaking lazy moron you are !!!!
You have 2 legs ,2 arms ,young enough ,and to boot ,you had your 2 daughters ( 8 and 18 or so ) with you .
I was running like a mad tm to that call button from the front of the store to clear it ( because all other tm were either on break or t the register ) ,i cleared it by the way in the nick of time ! 
So I ask CIHYFS ?, and you freaking moron said : could you carry a heavy dog food bag to the front ? Hum what ? Then walks by your 8  year old ,you yelled at her not to carry it .she drops it in the middle of the floor for me to pick up !!!! 
You could have : 
1. Taken a cart with you. ( you know the 50 or so you walked by in the front of the store ,right a the entrance)
2. Sent your teenage daughter to fetch a damn cart .
3 . Carried it.


----------



## babytrees (May 31, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> If they complain that much about a bathing suit being two pieces, then tell them to stop showing off their bodies and buy a one-piece.



I keep telling the guests I don't lie (and I don't...I find a nice/different way to say to the 300+ lb woman who is trying on a size medium/large dress that it looks like a handkerchief on her...like that it's not her color) but I am finding it harder and harder to lie about them looking good in bikinis. To the 200-300  bikini/tankini options we have only about 10 1 piece options and I know it's a similar situation at most other stores.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 1, 2012)

To the guest who decided to lay out all the rugs in the aisle and then leave them there.
Seriously, WTF?


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 1, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guest who decided to lay out all the rugs in the aisle and then leave them there.
> Seriously, WTF?



We get that quite a bit, and the rugs are right outside our most used doors to the backroom (of course, the bathroom is back there).....


----------



## Target Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guest who decided to lay out all the rugs in the aisle and then leave them there.
> Seriously, WTF?


 nice, your own red carpet


----------



## christuna (Jun 1, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guest who decided to lay out all the rugs in the aisle and then leave them there.
> Seriously, WTF?



so rude!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2012)

To everyone that lacks a Y-chromosome: I hate you all for aisles A23 and A24. As you can imagine, I had a lot of fun zoning the feminine hygiene products tonight...


----------



## lovecats (Jun 2, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To everyone that lacks a Y-chromosome: I hate you all for aisles A23 and A24. As you can imagine, I had a lot of fun zoning the feminine hygiene products tonight...



Whenever I'm working in those aisles with a male tm I usually will zone those so they don't have to.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Jun 2, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Whenever I'm working in those aisles with a male tm I usually will zone those so they don't have to.



In that case I hope you make them zone the condoms. Can't we all just grow up a little?


----------



## missionimpossible (Jun 2, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> In that case I hope you make them zone the condoms. Can't we all just grow up a little?


High School Never Ends http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_QTUWHN6mE


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Whenever I'm working in those aisles with a male tm I usually will zone those so they don't have to.



It's not necessarily because of what the products are, but moreso because those aisles get destroyed and the products make it awkward to zone lol.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 2, 2012)

to the 90% of the guests who decide to take the swimsuit liners out and use them as wallpaper of the fitting room........EWWW!!


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 3, 2012)

To the 5,000,000th guest who walks up to me, standing at my lane with the light on and asks "Are you open."  I would love to say "No, now go away and stop bothering me."


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 3, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Whenever I'm working in those aisles with a male tm I usually will zone those so they don't have to.



One time, I had to help with the Mid-Day Zone in HBA, and when we got to A24, the Hardlines TL was complaining that he always gets stuck zoning the tampons and douches.



Reneeisxena said:


> To the 5,000,000th guest who walks up to me, standing at my lane with the light on and asks "Are you open."  I would love to say "No, now go away and stop bothering me."



You should tell them "No, now go away or I shall taunt you a second time!" in an outrageous accent and see if they get it. If they don't, then turn your light off and walk away very quickly.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Jun 3, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> It's not necessarily because of what the products are, but moreso because those aisles get destroyed and the products make it awkward to zone lol.



Well that I do understand. The wall of tampons does like to collapse like a row of dominoes.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Jun 3, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> To the 5,000,000th guest who walks up to me, standing at my lane with the light on and asks "Are you open."  I would love to say "No, now go away and stop bothering me."



Stupid things guest's say when approaching cashiers could be a thread of it's own. I would to add some of my personal least favorites--

"You look bored!"
"Need something to do?"
"I'll keep you busy."

I think the worst part is how everyone says these things like they were the first one to think of it.:girl_mad:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 3, 2012)

Or how about when it doesn't scan "Oh it must be free."


----------



## Megaparsec (Jun 3, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To everyone that lacks a Y-chromosome: I hate you all for aisles A23 and A24. As you can imagine, I had a lot of fun zoning the feminine hygiene products tonight...



My zone is almost always HBA, and I'm a guy. I don't mind going in those aisles, but I do refer to them as "The aisle where I don't help people." If I try to, it just results in embarassment for all parties involved, and odds are I won't be able to help anyway.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 3, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Or how about when it doesn't scan "Oh it must be free."



When a guest says that, I just smile, chuckle and say, "No, it means you pay double."


----------



## lovecats (Jun 4, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> When a guest says that, I just smile, chuckle and say, "No, it means you pay double."



Ooh!  I'll have to remember that one!:clapping:


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> My zone is almost always HBA, and I'm a guy. I don't mind going in those aisles, but I do refer to them as "The aisle where I don't help people." If I try to, it just results in embarassment for all parties involved, and odds are I won't be able to help anyway.



The flipside would be if you DID know the differences between said products & could explain them in detail. The women would be standing there agape. 
Awkwaaaaaard!


----------



## Megaparsec (Jun 4, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> The flipside would be if you DID know the differences between said products & could explain them in detail. The women would be standing there agape.
> Awkwaaaaaard!



I do not though. I refer to them as "The green one," "The orange one" and "The yellow one"


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 4, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> I do not though. I refer to them as "The green one," "The orange one" and "The yellow one"



ALWAYS try to help the guest, but sometimes it DEPENDS on how much POISE you have.......this works better when I have the product in the cart in the back.....


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2012)

...and then you can finish up your zone to STAYFREE for a while.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't forget the O.B. & kotex stuff too. Then, add k y gels, vagisul, monistat, spot brand & maxium on the end of the aisle.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't forget the O.B. & kotex stuff too. Then, add k y gels, vagisul, monistat, spot brand & maxium on the end of the aisle.


a.k.a. the "wet-n-wild" aisle...


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate guests that get upset when we refuse starter checks.  It's always the same thing "the bank said they're good everywhere."   Yeah well, your bank lied we don't take them, I don't know if we ever did, certainly haven't in the 10 years I've been here.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Jun 7, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I hate guests that get upset when we refuse starter checks.  It's always the same thing "the bank said they're good everywhere."   Yeah well, your bank lied we don't take them, I don't know if we ever did, certainly haven't in the 10 years I've been here.



Banks have been telling people that lie for many years. Nobody wants to take starter checks.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 8, 2012)

To the guest whose check was refused.   "I'm really sorry, no I don't know why, no running 2 checks for half the money won't help (not sure about this though), yes you can speak to my supervisor."  Actually the guest I had tonight was not bad as refused checks go.  She was upset that her check was refused and did speak to the GSA, but she accepted what we told her and planned on calling the number on the check.  She was an older guest of maybe 70.  She was more shocked than mad, in fact she was worried that I thought she blamed me, to the point where she insisted on giving me a hug to let me know it was alright.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> ...... she insisted on giving me a hug to let me know it was alright.


Much better than what the last guest whose check was declined wanted to give ME, namely a piece of her mind (so many pieces were already missing, but I digress....).


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 9, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I hate guests that get upset when we refuse starter checks.  It's always the same thing "the bank said they're good everywhere."   Yeah well, your bank lied we don't take them, I don't know if we ever did, certainly haven't in the 10 years I've been here.


WalMart will accept them up to $50. Serville years ago I had to use them there to buy grocerys.

Something I wonder, why do the enfamil/similac checks always get declined when you run them through the computer? They seem useless if no one will accept them anywhere.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 9, 2012)

ap215 said:


> WalMart will accept them up to $50. Serville years ago I had to use them there to buy grocerys.
> 
> Something I wonder, why do the enfamil/similac checks always get declined when you run them through the computer? They seem useless if no one will accept them anywhere.



I never have any  problem with them.  I just hit K5 and rebate.  It askes how much they are and then it imprints on the back like a regular check.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2012)

The only time formula rebate checks were declined at our store was because the guest didn't BUY any ("Oh, I thought it was just to spent 'cause I'd already bought some....") or the purchase was less than the rebate (small packets).


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 9, 2012)

lovecats said:


> I never have any  problem with them.  I just hit K5 and rebate.  It askes how much they are and then it imprints on the back like a regular check.


The problem is when most cashiers run them through as a normal check. They come back declined with a message from certegy. 



SuzyTarget said:


> Stupid things guest's say when approaching cashiers could be a thread of it's own. I would to add some of my personal least favorites--
> 
> "You look bored!"
> "Need something to do?"
> "I'll keep you busy."



Anyone here ever been accused of hiding from guests?

I'm standing feet away from my check lane with the light on and trying to motion people over so I can ring them up and some guests would be like. Why were you hiding from me? or something similar. Yeah I was hiding from you. Who in the world knows why I was motioning people over.

Don't even get me started about all the jokes about the card reader. Yeah your card has vanished and been zapped away forever.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 10, 2012)

to that guest who decided I must be an idiot....yes lady you had double of items...I noticed and I gave you a 6 tag because I counted and yes you only came out with 5 items. I do know how to count I promise. Yes ma'am I am calling the LOD because of you...you weren't as nonchalant as you thought.

to that guest...sorry you got so upset that I bent the rules for you and let you take 7 items in as long as 7 came back out....you protested way too much, guilty conscience? 

to all of those guests who tried just barging through to the fitting room this weekend....I am a big woman I know it you do have to go through me and saying you didn't see me is ridiculous.  I am not speaking alien either.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 13, 2012)

Grow up.

You're far older than me, so there's absolutely no need for you to act like you're five.

What happened in a nutshell: I had to get off, light was off for a while and yet guests still kept coming.  So I told a guest that she's my last one, and to please let anyone else that I'm closed.  She ended up telling another guest that came after that I was closed, and huffily that new guest left.  GSTL comes over not a minute later, turns my light on because they would take over and called that same guest from before over.

... and guest then starts going on like, "Nya nya nya can't get rid of me now!  I'm in your line again and there's nothing you can do about it!" Then to the guest that told her I was closed, "Ha ha ha who has the cooties now?  YOU have cooties." and other quite frankly bizarre and downright childish BS.


----------



## calimero (Jun 13, 2012)

To the guest who handed me a whole stack of  coupons with the expiration date cut off :  what is wrong with you ? 
And why were you huffing and puffing ? The register declined all of them  not me. !  
Calling the gstl to my lane won't help you either !


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2012)

calimero said:


> To the guest who handed me a whole stack of  coupons with the expiration date cut off :  what is wrong with you ?
> And why were you huffing and puffing ? The register declined all of them  not me. !
> Calling the gstl to my lane won't help you either !


Yeh, I just tell 'em we DON'T accept coupons with the tops chopped off.
Nice try, thanx fer playin'.


----------



## Thinktank90 (Jun 13, 2012)

My two least favorite types of (rude) guests are the loud and rude cell phone guest and the entitled guest who thinks it's ok to leave their cart right in the line where other people are checking out. Combine the two and you have a cornucopia of inconsiderateness. 

Today I had a man talking on his cell phone throughout his transaction, then he left his cart right in front of a mom and her kids who were next in line. I asked him to move it and he gave me the biggest glare, like I was putting him at a huge disservice and he couldn't believe my nerve.  People that rude really piss me off.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

To the guest today who CURSED at me for "yelling at her daughter"....fine, next time, I'll let her fall and crack her head open since you're too darned busy yapping on your cell phone to realize that she's not only STANDING UP in the seat, but LEANING OVER trying to grab stuff off the shelf!!!


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 14, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Don't even get me started about all the jokes about the card reader. Yeah your card has vanished and been zapped away forever.



I actually miss those! The pens were way better on those readers than the silly red ones we have now. I always was entertained by putting my card in the reader...but I'm weird. Yes.

To the lady with the screaming children...I understand you were trying to prove a point to them, but HOLY COW. Returning the toys you bought for them while they screamed bloody murder and carried on for five minutes...wow. Just wow. I went on break to get away...and could still hear the screaming in Food Ave. I'm no parent and there's probably no magical solution for that, but I think I would have gotten my kids out of there as fast as I could.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 15, 2012)

to that guest who felt the need to argue, and keep arguing, a rule with me...really? the one adult, one child in a room at a time is confusing you how? Sending two kids in is not the same..and you are standing here arguing with me instead of going in there with the one trying on clothes why?

to that guest who got huffy and THREW all of the clothes you were trying on because you went around my barricade (a stool) to the handicapped room and threw the hissy when an actual disabled guest needed it. WOW, just WOW. The family found me later and asked if all the customers were as mean to me as you....seems like just tonight.

to the guest who used the fitting room to put the Circo tags on Mossimo black items.....hee, hee caught you and they caught you up front. seriously though...5T tags on big girl items?


----------



## TargetCA (Jun 17, 2012)

The that one guest, it was raining outside today and shes like 70 years old and wearing a orange poncho, shes actually pushing carts into the store and im like WTF, so I ask her nicely, you can stop pushing carts inside, your not getting paid, and you should be retired, and she replies "this is fun", so I didn't know what to do bcus she wasn't harming no1, so I ask AP to maybe nicely talk to her since she wouldn't listen to any of us cart attendants lol.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 17, 2012)

to the jackass at guest services today.
I'm sorry you had to drive 5 minutes to haul in an alarm clock that wasn't working and our GSTM was more than happy to return it or replace it with a new one.. But no, your screaming, yelling, and cursing is NOT going to make me want to give you any "Free coupons". You're lucky i didn't call AP on you and have you removed!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 17, 2012)

To that one guest: You didn't look suspicious at all when you walked past our TPS with that big bag of yours. /sarcasm It couldn't have been more obvious that you were stealing. (To AP: I hope you got her.)

To that other guest: Learn how to read a ****ing sign before you go and bite our heads off.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok I'm going to relate my story and you all tell me what you think.  It's Saturday evening and we're busy as usual I'm cashiering and I have a guest, a woman of around 40 and her daughter of say 20.  They have quite a bit of stuff and I'm ringing everything up and I come to the last 3 or 4 items and I turn to tell the guest the total and she's gone, daughter too.  I ask the ladies next in line did you see where they went.  The one woman says "yah, she and her daughter just ran out of the store."  My GSA was right there and she went out to see if she could spot them but they were long gone.  She asks me if they ran a card, I show her the suspend slip I just made and said no way I couldn't have suspended if they had.  The  GSA takes the last bag along with the slip and goes to call the LOD.  My guests who saw the whole thing just happen to be a mother and daughter to.  They're saying that these two must be pros to be able to run out for the few seconds my attention was on the last bag of stuff.  The LOD does a print out of the items that were on the sale, and we go on just assuming they stole the stuff.  A couple hours later a call comes in and it's the daughter saying they are missing a bag and their receipt.  When told that they had left without paying the daughter acts totally shocked and says she'll come in to 1. pay for the stuff and 2. pick up the missing bag.  And sure enough she was back within 30 minutes and paid for everything.
:huh:  :wacko:  :unknw:

There you go, now you tell me, did they really believe they paid even though I was still ringing items or did they just get scared and decide to return and pay to avoid the police?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't know Reneeiszena, maybe they are the kind of totally oblivious, the world is only about me, why can't you keep up, kind of people?
I've seen those, where they breeze through the registers without bothering to handle basic courtesies and expect everybody to do things for them.

sidenote, awesome avatar


----------



## HankWeatherbottom (Jun 18, 2012)

To the lady who brought in an old, expired ad from the week before and put it up herself so she could demand she gets the discounted price since "the ad was still up"...

Yeah, I know it was you. And I hope the forty cents off of orange juice was worth it.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 18, 2012)

HankWeatherbottom said:


> To the lady who brought in an old, expired ad from the week before and put it up herself so she could demand she gets the discounted price since "the ad was still up"...
> 
> Yeah, I know it was you. And I hope the forty cents off of orange juice was worth it.



Wow, I'm just kinda speechless, wow!:facepalm:


----------



## christuna (Jun 18, 2012)

Honest mistake


Reneeisxena said:


> Ok I'm going to relate my story and you all tell me what you think.  It's Saturday evening and we're busy as usual I'm cashiering and I have a guest, a woman of around 40 and her daughter of say 20.  They have quite a bit of stuff and I'm ringing everything up and I come to the last 3 or 4 items and I turn to tell the guest the total and she's gone, daughter too.  I ask the ladies next in line did you see where they went.  The one woman says "yah, she and her daughter just ran out of the store."  My GSA was right there and she went out to see if she could spot them but they were long gone.  She asks me if they ran a card, I show her the suspend slip I just made and said no way I couldn't have suspended if they had.  The  GSA takes the last bag along with the slip and goes to call the LOD.  My guests who saw the whole thing just happen to be a mother and daughter to.  They're saying that these two must be pros to be able to run out for the few seconds my attention was on the last bag of stuff.  The LOD does a print out of the items that were on the sale, and we go on just assuming they stole the stuff.  A couple hours later a call comes in and it's the daughter saying they are missing a bag and their receipt.  When told that they had left without paying the daughter acts totally shocked and says she'll come in to 1. pay for the stuff and 2. pick up the missing bag.  And sure enough she was back within 30 minutes and paid for everything.
> :huh:  :wacko:  :unknw:
> 
> There you go, now you tell me, did they really believe they paid even though I was still ringing items or did they just get scared and decide to return and pay to avoid the police?


----------



## Thinktank90 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> There you go, now you tell me, did they really believe they paid even though I was still ringing items or did they just get scared and decide to return and pay to avoid the police?



Wow, I feel like you know when you're actively paying for something and when you're just walking out of the store.  I mean, there's a process you go through and obviously you were still bagging their items.  I think they might have had regrets about stealing, but I guess you'll never really know, unless I guess they try it again.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 20, 2012)

My fellow tms are split on this some think that the woman was just not paying attention and thought they were done and some agree that it looked like they were stealing.  All I know is that the guests behind them said that they "ran" out of the store, their words not mine.  Who knows, like Thinktank90 said we'll never know unless they try it again.  Could be this was a test run to check how good our security is.  :huh::unknw:


----------



## calimero (Jun 20, 2012)

Not to one guest in particular ,but to women : 
What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> Not to one guest in particular ,but to women :
> What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
> Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!



I know your pain on that! I have cleaned up that mess many a times.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 21, 2012)

To that one guest who, while I was stocking the Spaghetti-O's, couldn't be bothered with "Excuse Me" or "I'll Take One of those"while reaching under my armpits to get the same thing I was stocking....WTF? I am so sick of guests with lack of respect for my personal space......I'm not hard to get along with, ask me, and I'll move, or get it for you.....

I had a guy this morning while getting my breakfast that was so close to me that I could feel him breathing down my neck.....creepy....and way unneeded.....


----------



## daninnj (Jun 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> Not to one guest in particular ,but to women :
> What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
> Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!



One time I found someone had kissed the support beam in the lipstick aisle to test the color.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> Not to one guest in particular ,but to women :
> What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
> Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!



I think what's worse is when they spill it and don't bother telling anybody until you just happen on it:scare:.  And by then numerous guests have just run their carts over it.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 21, 2012)

daninnj said:


> One time I found someone had kissed the support beam in the lipstick aisle to test the color.



All I have to say about that is EWWWWWW!
:girl_eww::kiss2::girl_wacko::bad:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> Not to one guest in particular ,but to women :
> What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
> Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!



They even came up with adhesive covers for the bullnoses so when they get to covered with polish we can peel them off and and put on new ones rather than replace the bullnose.
Pretty nifty all things considered.
But my question is why the frell do we have to do that in the first place?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2012)

If only they'd put them in a magnetic little lock that can be removed ONLY at the register (a la security tags) & ONLY upon purchase. If they weren't removed, they'd set off a shrill alarm (kinda what our cosmetics brand TM sounds like when she comes across this).


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2012)

To that one guest: If I happen to be near the lanes, that does not mean that I am going to jump on a lane just because you're in a hurry. I'm not your personal cashier. You can wait in line like everyone else until the GSTL realizes she needs to speedweave.


----------



## calimero (Jun 23, 2012)

Is trying on clothes a new olympic event ?
I was FRO and it was never ending ! Thankfully I was done by 3 pm ,but the tm who came at 3 pm was not too happy when she saw the 2 z racks full and 2  3 tiers carts! 
Since I was the only one in SL for the morning and that I had 3 carts of reshops unsorted to start with ,it was not bad!


----------



## babytrees (Jun 24, 2012)

calimero said:


> Is trying on clothes a new olympic event ?
> I was FRO and it was never ending ! Thankfully I was done by 3 pm ,but the tm who came at 3 pm was not too happy when she saw the 2 z racks full and 2  3 tiers carts!
> Since I was the only one in SL for the morning and that I had 3 carts of reshops unsorted to start with ,it was not bad!



if it is an olympic event I have A TON of regulars who are gold medalists...especially if swimsuits are their own medal category.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jun 24, 2012)

To that one guest trying to return an air filter machine he bought seven months ago and "used it twice": it is not even in our system anymore so how can you claim it's still sitting on our store shelf?! The receipt clearly says "expires *3/30/12*" so no it's NOT a valid receipt anymore. What's that, you're going to Walmart from now on?  Yay!  Do you need directions?!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 24, 2012)

To that one guest: It doesn't matter how much you argue, the LOD is not gonna let you do the return with an expired receipt.


----------



## Ligithrese (Jun 24, 2012)

To the man copping an attitude at me when I have to call for someone to help me with a team lift item, I'm sorry I'm teeny tiny and I can't pick up massive things all by lonesome without harming myself, you, or the product. 

To the kids who push the indymes and run away, stay with your parents in seasonal, don't run to electronics to look at "M" XBOX 360 games I can't sell you because you're 12. It's not funny. Also, if you see me standing two feet from you zoning, don't push the indymes, you make everyone in the area come running (or walking fast).


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2012)

To "the kids who push the indymes & run away", I'm gonna haul you into a back aisle & break your fingers.
And, yeh, I know where all the camera 'blindspots' are. :spiteful:


----------



## babytrees (Jun 24, 2012)

to the one guest (and maybe a second)-please put on more than a long, see -through, tank top and bathing suit bottoms when you go shopping at a store and especially when trying on clothes.....EWWW!!!


----------



## TargetTeam (Jun 24, 2012)

To that one guest that thinks they are sooooo clever saying oooooh I just made this today! Okay it was cute the first time I heard it now it isn't funny anymore..... The I just made the 20's 50's 100's not funny it's annoying and really stupid!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bet they'd stop doing it if you called AP over each & every time.
They'd find out just what annoyance is.


----------



## pellinore (Jun 24, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> :laugh3:



Whenever I'm in a funk and need a laugh I come to this forum and read some posts. 
Picks my spirits up really quickly.

I have to say that this little ditty made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants!


----------



## pellinore (Jun 24, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> to that one guest, please don't poop on the salesfloor.
> 
> we have restrooms - they are pretty handy for that kind of crap.



Ooops! This is the post that I really meant to show!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 25, 2012)

To that one guest who was nowhere near P-Fresh: Just stop. Don't complain that the store is cold when it's 90 degrees outside and the AC doesn't even work that well. Not to mention, everyone around you is dripping with sweat. (If store machinery got reviews like TMs do, our AC would be lucky to get an IE.)



pellinore said:


> Ooops! This is the post that I really meant to show!



I see how it is...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2012)

pellinore said:


> Whenever I'm in a funk and need a laugh I come to this forum and read some posts.
> Picks my spirits up really quickly.


Glad we could offer a little cheer.
That's partially what we're here for


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Glad we could offer a little cheer.
> That's partially what we're here for



Red & commie rule on that dept! I am not good in that dept.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2012)

What can I say.....it's the company I keep. 
And I mean my teammate company, not spot.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 25, 2012)

to those guests tonight who had gallons of perfume on and couldn't stop bickering....come back after you showered....it will dissipate the smell and may calm you down too.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those guests tonight who had gallons of perfume on and couldn't stop bickering....come back after you showered....it will dissipate the smell and may calm you down too.



Were they bickering and arguing about who killed who?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 26, 2012)

to the guest tonight who spent a half hour on the phone in toys, while yelling at his former employee saying things like 'you're a crack addict and you've always been one' .... thanks for entertaining me and simultaneously frightening away all those kidlets who were going to destroy my zone.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had two prank calls get through the operator to me this week.

The first one was a woman calling to ask about KY, what type we had, prices, etc. She kind of giggled when she asked me, but I thought maybe she was just jealous. Went, looked at the section, got the names and went back. Told her what we had, she asked what was good, said I had no idea, she asked me to describe the best experience with KY, I hung up.

Today got someone asking about mops. I'm not sure if he was putting on a stereotypical "gay" voice as part of his act, or if that was just his voice. But he was asking some bizarre questions about the mops, like if Mr. Clean looked good on the package. The questions would bounce back and forth from bizarre like that to pricing questions. I really couldn't tell if it was a prank or the guy was just weird. Then he said "Have you ever played naked leap frog?" And I hung up.

Maybe I understand doing crank calls as a kid with nothing to do, but both of these people actually were adults. That's the part that struck me as oddest... although maybe the second guy's line of questioning did win out for oddest part.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my favorite prank call:
http://notalwaysright.com/your-prank-got-spanked/1068


----------



## Ligithrese (Jun 26, 2012)

calimero said:


> Not to one guest in particular ,but to women :
> What goes in your mind when you decide to open a bottle of nail polish and paint the fixtures?  The bottles are clear and you can see the color !
> Day after day I have to clean this mess !!!!



Actually, not all nail polish bottles are clear. And, even if it is, some colors are more sheer than others. It is something you should test before you buy, if you can, but on your nail, not the fixture.


----------



## Ligithrese (Jun 26, 2012)

To the woman who keeps coming in right before closing, looking for various items we don't sell, don't ***** when they announce that we're closing and that "this always happens". Don't come in at 9:56 asking for things we don't sell. Oh, you're going to go to Wal Mart from now on? More power to you, one less person I have to escort to the front.


----------



## cjllonewolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Had a guest stop me while I was zoning on a night that was looking to be a VERY long close. She bought a Shark steam cleaner which supposedly was missing the padding that fits on the bottom. She asks me for the location of the replacement pads which Target.com says we carry (If I only had a dime for every time I heard that). Couldnt find anything anywhere around the steam cleaners so I just browsed item search until I found something that sounded like it. Went to the backroom, pulled it, and brought it back to her and it turned out to be the item she was looking for. She thanked me and then asked a question that floored me..."So do I have to pay for this?". I replied yes after about a 5 second pause.Then she goes on a rant about how ridiculous it was for her to have to drive an hour back to the store to get something that was supposed to be included. Said she probably will not shop at Target anymore, handed me the replacement pads, and walked away. All the wasted time aside, if you have that far of a drive why the f*ck didnt you just bring back the vacuum??? Stupid biotch.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2012)

GTC for the mere fact that you didn't stuff those pads down her throat!


----------



## Thinktank90 (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a guest who opened a Pepsi, drank from it and didn't want to pay for it because it was warm.:mosking::
It was so hard not to laugh. REALLY?  I told her I would have to call over my manager and I realllly wanted to because the GSA that day was the no-nonsense type and I would have loved to see her handle that guest.  I then suggested she could get some ice in a cup from food Ave and she decided to do that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jun 30, 2012)

cjllonewolf said:


> Had a guest stop me while I was zoning on a night that was looking to be a VERY long close. She bought a Shark steam cleaner which supposedly was missing the padding that fits on the bottom. She asks me for the location of the replacement pads which Target.com says we carry (If I only had a dime for every time I heard that). Couldnt find anything anywhere around the steam cleaners so I just browsed item search until I found something that sounded like it. Went to the backroom, pulled it, and brought it back to her and it turned out to be the item she was looking for. She thanked me and then asked a question that floored me..."So do I have to pay for this?". I replied yes after about a 5 second pause.Then she goes on a rant about how ridiculous it was for her to have to drive an hour back to the store to get something that was supposed to be included. Said she probably will not shop at Target anymore, handed me the replacement pads, and walked away. All the wasted time aside, if you have that far of a drive why the f*ck didnt you just bring back the vacuum??? Stupid biotch.



If she didn't want to pay for it and the part was legitimately missing, she should've called the manufacturer. They would be more likely to send her a replacement. Silly people.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2012)

To the guest who came and b1+<hed and moaned because you came in at 6:10 and we were closed, guess what? We close at 6:00, not 6:15 or 6:10 and no, we DON'T "stay after closing because the test of the store is open". When it's closing time, the gate goes down and we're out of there! Oh, and we're not going to START staying after 10-15 minutes "for those people who can't make it before closing"...if you can't make it in between 9-9 on a weekday or 9-6 on a weekend, maybe you should either have someone else pick up your Rx or switch to a 24-hour pharmacy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 30, 2012)

To that one guest: You are perfectly capable of moving the pen cord out of your way on the card reader all by yourself.

It's bad enough that guests expect us to throw out their garbage, let alone re-position the pen after every transaction. ****ing lazy asses.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 1, 2012)

No, our lane lights aren't on.

Yes, it's hot in here without the a/c on.

I'm sorry the registers reset themselves and are taking a couple of minutes to come back up.

And while you're using all that energy to make inane comments, could you shove your items down the belt?  That's not working either.

Not everything in the store can be on the backup generators.  Believe me, the power going out wasn't on our highlights for the day, either.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2012)

To the 2 little girls in the ladies' bathroom: The older girl (6?) was explaining to her younger sister the purpose of the tampon/feminine pad vending machine. She said the one item was "cigarettes" & the other was packets of "cookies" in a matter-of-fact voice. 
I was in a nearby stall trying to keep from cracking up.
Thanks for entertaining several of us while we took care of 'business'.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, lady, I'm sorry we only have one prints-in-seconds kiosk. Ranting to me for ten minutes about how you're in a hurry could have gotten your pictures through the one hour process since I had no orders. *sigh*


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 1, 2012)

To that one guest: Please do the world a favor and enroll yourself in anger management.

To the next guest in line: Thank you for understanding and being patient.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 2, 2012)

To that guest who threw a fit at our other tech and our pharmacist because the tech verified the guest's address by asking "On X Street, right?" instead of "What's your address?": Calm down. Nobody heard your address, and there isn't some other lady out there with the same name trying to steal your meds. And even if we did live in some bizarro-world where people got their kicks by fraudulently picking up someone else's atenolol, we have ways of finding out who picked it up.

This is the same lady who chewed out our STL (who is always very nice and guest service oriented) because she couldn't reach any merchandise from the top shelf due to her being in a wheelchair. Really? I understand that must be a frustrating situation, but there are plenty of people who would be more than willing to lend a hand. Also, where has she been shopping that only uses 3-foot tall shelves? If we switched to that, we'd need twice the floor space, and then she'd complain about having to go so far for everything. Some people...





tgtcpht said:


> To the guest who came and b1+<hed and moaned because you came in at 6:10 and we were closed, guess what? We close at 6:00, not 6:15 or 6:10 and no, we DON'T "stay after closing because the test of the store is open". When it's closing time, the gate goes down and we're out of there! Oh, and we're not going to START staying after 10-15 minutes "for those people who can't make it before closing"...if you can't make it in between 9-9 on a weekday or 9-6 on a weekend, maybe you should either have someone else pick up your Rx or switch to a 24-hour pharmacy.




We get this all the time. We're 9-7 M-F, 9-5 Sat, 11-5 Sun. It's pretty much the only comment we see on the surveys. "Pharmacy needs to open earlier (like when the store opens), close later, and not close for lunch." Mind you, we only have one RPh on duty pretty much every day, but why would we want to let them eat during the day?


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 2, 2012)

To that one guest who came up to me while I was stocking the hand soap - why would you ask me if I could fill your prescription? Do I look like the pharmacy? And as dirty, sweaty and filthy as I was yesterday thanks to the 100+ degree backroom and lack of bodies, why would you want me to?


----------



## lovecats (Jul 2, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one guest who came up to me while I was stocking the hand soap - why would you ask me if I could fill your prescription? Do I look like the pharmacy? And as dirty, sweaty and filthy as I was yesterday thanks to the 100+ degree backroom and lack of bodies, why would you want me to?



I wish I'd heard that.  That would've given me a laugh.ardon:


----------



## Zone (Jul 2, 2012)

To that middle aged customer that ripped apart the facial tissue wall, b***hed at me because they were only "girly colors", then made fun of me while yelling at your wife about something else over the phone - you owe me a new step stool.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 2, 2012)

Stop taking the bags off my holders when they aren't full and I still have an item or two to stick in.  Otherwise I end up with a random item that has to to in its own bag for no good reason except that you pulled the bags into your cart before I was done filling them up.  Unless, of course, you don't want all your cold items together in this heat....


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Stop taking the bags off my holders when they aren't full and I still have an item or two to stick in.  Otherwise I end up with a random item that has to to in its own bag for no good reason except that you pulled the bags into your cart before I was done filling them up.  Unless, of course, you don't want all your cold items together in this heat....



I HATE when guests do that. Or when they just take a bag. I try to keep the arms closed for the easily reachable bags so they can't take them. Until I need a small or large bag...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2012)

When I cashiered, it was getting to the point that the next guest who reached over to "grab a bag" was gonna come away with a bloody stump. :angry2:


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 3, 2012)

To the guest who used the cart wipes to blow your nose. It is not my fault that I didnt warn you dont get mad at me you didnt know what they were for lol.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 3, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the guest who used the cart wipes to blow your nose. It is not my fault that I didnt warn you dont get mad at me you didnt know what they were for lol.



Hey, it even saved the guest a step. This way, they don't have to wash their hands afterward.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 3, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one guest who came up to me while I was stocking the hand soap - why would you ask me if I could fill your prescription? Do I look like the pharmacy? And as dirty, sweaty and filthy as I was yesterday thanks to the 100+ degree backroom and lack of bodies, why would you want me to?



On a side note we had to have a HVAC tech come out today, as one of our units was blowing hot air. It got up to 96 degrees today here.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2012)

Actual conversation

Me:  hi, do you have a Target Redcard?
Guest:  no.
Me: would you like to sign up for one and...
(watches guest swipe Redcard)
Me:  Ok, then.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 3, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Actual conversation
> 
> Me:  hi, do you have a Target Redcard?
> Guest:  no.
> ...



They must be the opposite-world version of the guest who'll say they do have a RedCard when you read the prompt, but they really don't!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2012)

Isn't that the truth!  I love how a guest will quibble over a 50 cent coupon, but then tell me they have a Redcard, but don't want to use it.  Really?


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you tell them that they can go and pay off their balance (if they've got the credit card) immediately at the service desk, interest-free?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2012)

I ought to try that with larger purchases.  I just hate to be pushy.  My LOD was telling me that they would love to get our usage rate above 1/6.  Maybe when it cools down and people aren't quite so on edge.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, you definitely don't want to come off as pushy. I usually only use lines like that if I think the guest will appreciate it. You have to feel it out.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2012)

If I've seen them pull out a debit card (& they don't have a check), I get 'em to go for the redcard then use their debit to pay it off immediately at SD.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> If I've seen them pull out a debit card (& they don't have a check), I get 'em to go for the redcard then use their debit to pay it off immediately at SD.


Or paid cash on redcard at GS after purchases made. 5% off & credit card slip. If they the lost the slip, easy find on returns.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 4, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> To that guest who threw a fit at our other tech and our pharmacist because the tech verified the guest's address by asking "On X Street, right?" instead of "What's your address?": Calm down. Nobody heard your address, and there isn't some other lady out there with the same name trying to steal your meds. And even if we did live in some bizarro-world where people got their kicks by fraudulently picking up someone else's atenolol, we have ways of finding out who picked it up.


ummm...call me crazy, but if someone was going to steal her identity, the tech giving ONLY the street name would be LESS information than the guest answering the question with her ENTIRE address, wouldn't it???

To the 2 guests last week that were "pill shopping"....glad we busted you, but even MORE happy that I wasn't working when you came in  (sorry to the techs that had to deal with you, though)...


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 4, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> ummm...call me crazy, but if someone was going to steal her identity, the tech giving ONLY the street name would be LESS information than the guest answering the question with her ENTIRE address, wouldn't it???.



Basically, yeah. And no other guests or TMs were around to hear it anyway, so we could've recited her Social Security Number and she still would've been safe. She was just pissy to be pissy. We need to verify addresses to make sure we have the right person, so that Susan Johnson doesn't get Susan _Johnston's_ meds (just pulled those names from the top of my head, so no HIPAA violations. :good: ) We have several pairs of unrelated people with similar or identical names. Most of them appreciate that we verify their address or date of birth, because nobody wants a mix-up.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 5, 2012)

To the woman that comes in and smiles at me and steals all the time. Give me two-three weeks after training is done. We're gonna catch that ass soon as I put the APTL on game...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the woman that comes in and smiles at me and steals all the time. Give me two-three weeks after training is done. We're gonna catch that ass soon as I put the APTL on game...



Let your ap know too. They maybe watching them too.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 5, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Let your ap know too. They maybe watching them too.



Some reason she always appears when hes not here.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Carts said:


> Some reason she always appears when hes not here.



I had 2 guests who would steal from spot too. I told ap what I had seen & when they came by. The mistake they made was, they went by pharmacy to get their drugs refills.  Ap got a picture & shown to the pharmacy team for the name of the guest. Bingo!
Don't mess with pharmacy, they know names, drugs, etc.  I bow to them, plus I help them too.


----------



## cjllonewolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Had a guest today who almost made me risk my job to tell them to f*ck off. I was coaching my PA on his terrible close last night. I stood a foot or so back from the meat cooler and pointed at the ground beef that was not couponed. The guest was looking at the meat and apparently thought he was blocking us so he stepped aside and said "sorry Ill move" to which I replied "No your fine". I kept on coaching and proceeded to point to the chicken that was out of date and wasnt pulled which was where this guy was now standing. He belted out of nowhere "JESUS CHRIST ILL GET OF YOUR WAY!" I stopped and just looked at him like wtf is this guys deal? He went on a rant about how rude I was and how hes the "customer". I told him "No you were fine I was just pointing some things out" and his reply was "Yeah I know im fine YOU'RE NOT!" Since our LOD at the time is the most dont-give-a-f*ck ETL we have I seriously considered putting that a**hole in his place but figured worst-case-scenario it wasnt worth going without a paycheck. Wish there was a way to find out where these people work and go return the favor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

cjllonewolf said:


> Had a guest today who almost made me risk my job to tell them to f*ck off. I was coaching my CA on his terrible close last night. I stood a foot or so back from the meat cooler and pointed at the ground beef that was not couponed. The guest was looking at the meat and apparently thought he was blocking us so he stepped aside and said "sorry Ill move" to which I replied "No your fine". I kept on coaching and proceeded to point to the chicken that was out of date and wasnt pulled which was where this guy was now standing. He belted out of nowhere "JESUS CHRIST ILL GET OF YOUR WAY!" I stopped and just looked at him like wtf is this guys deal? He went on a rant about how rude I was and how hes the "customer". I told him "No you were fine I was just pointing some things out" and his reply was "Yeah I know im fine YOU'RE NOT!" Since our LOD at the time is the most dont-give-a-f*ck ETL we have I seriously considered putting that a**hole in his place but figured worst-case-scenario it wasnt worth going without a paycheck. Wish there was a way to find out where these people work and go return the favor.


You were coaching a ca on the floor? Off stage, next time. Or do you mean pa?


----------



## cjllonewolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You were coaching a ca on the floor? Off stage, next time. Or do you mean pa?


Yeah I meant PA *corrected*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

cjllonewolf said:


> Yeah I meant PA *corrected*



Got it. Show & tell time.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jul 6, 2012)

To that one guest who not only returned a pair of shoes he bought that were too tight, but also attempted to claim that they were the reason that his toenails turned black and blue (ewww gross).   He tried to tell the LOD that we should reimburse him for the 2 days of work he missed!  Get real, buddy. If the shoes were that tight, why didn't you TAKE THEM OFF, dumba$&?!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2012)

targetismylife09 said:


> Get real, buddy. If the shoes were that tight, why didn't you TAKE THEM OFF, dumba$&?!


Yeh, who does he think he is? A woman? j/k
Seriously, I've seen WAY too many girls limping in bad shoes because "They look cute on!"


----------



## babytrees (Jul 8, 2012)

to those guests who come in a half hour before the store closes to try on 12+ pieces of clothing- WHY? what beach/pool party starts at midnight that you need to have a swimsuit right then and there?  And really? to the ones who came in tonight...you've known about your events for weeks...getting the swimsuits the night before is ridiculous!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 8, 2012)

To the guest who brought in the post date CII Rx...NO, we DON'T "fill these early ALL THE TIME" because it's ILLEGAL!!! I OBVIOUSLY have a better memory than you because you were a PITA LAST month!!! (although, it wasn't an Rx date issue last month, you just wanted it 10 days early)!  If you're THAT worried about your meds, maybe you shouldn't wait until the day you run out to get your refill!!!  Oh, and btw, you shouldn't be running out anyway since you got the last 30-day supply on 6/19!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't care if the Target down the road will take your expired coupons.  We will not.  But you did amuse the LOD who was standing behind me as we kept playing coupon shuffle since you were apparently hoping I would suddenly lose my ability to remember the date.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 11, 2012)

To the guest who flipped out over the fact that her Rx wasn't ready when she came to pick it up: sorry, it's not OUR fault your doctor's handwriting is worse than a kindergartner and the office staff can't even decipher it. No, we CAN'T just take the directions off "an old prescription" because it's changed EVERY TIME she's written the prescription and we have to verify what is scribbled on the Rx. And NO, your "I saw her last month sometime, just make up a date" won't work for the date of the Rx, either"....I told you when you dropped it off, we'd probably have to call and verify what was written because I couldn't tell. AND NO, THEY DIDN'T SAY WHEN THEY WERE CALLING BACK!!!!!!!! I don't care if "you've been up since 6 a.m. and don't have time to wait and really would like to go home", I've been up since 6 as well and am tired of listening to people like you b!tch and moan over a Rx for something COSMETIC!!!!


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Fair waring to people with weak stomachs you may not want to read further.*



















To the guest that vomited in a snack bowl from the salesfloor and then left it on the top shelf without saying anything @#*# you!  One of our TMs was unlucky enough to have it spill on him while zoning. Lucky he had street clothes to change into and our LOD gave him a free  new red polo from those prized you get for great team cards.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow.  That guest ought not to be allowed out in public anymore!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2012)

team member 316 said:


> To the guest that vomited in a snack bowl from the salesfloor and then left it on the top shelf without saying anything @#*# you!  One of our TMs was unlucky enough to have it spill on him while zoning. Lucky he had street clothes to change into and our LOD gave him a free  new red polo from those prized you get for great team cards.


There's a special place in h3ll for them.....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

:bad:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 11, 2012)

A little note to guests ...
look down every once in a while, preferable at the yellow pop up that says wet floor and the huge pile of enviro-absorb that we're trying to sweep up.
That way you won't be tracking the damn stuff all over the store.
The big eyes and 'I'm really sorry' kinda doesn't cut it since this is the second time you pushed your cart through the pile when we tried to block you off.


----------



## cjllonewolf (Jul 11, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> A little note to guests ...
> look down every once in a while, preferable at the yellow pop up that says wet floor and the huge pile of enviro-absorb that we're trying to sweep up.
> That way you won't be tracking the damn stuff all over the store.
> The big eyes and 'I'm really sorry' kinda doesn't cut it since this is the second time you pushed your cart through the pile when we tried to block you off.



I had a guest throw up all over the front end of the store. I put multiple wet floor signs up and even placed carts around the mess while I went to get the cleaning cart and some guests STILL managed to walk through it. Then my ETL-HR actually tried to b*tch me out for it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2012)

Makes me wanna spray 'em in the face with degreaser.....:angry:


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Makes me wanna spray 'em in the face with degreaser.....:angry:



Don't waste the degreaser! You may need it later...


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 12, 2012)

team member 316 said:


> To the guest that vomited in a snack bowl from the salesfloor and then left it on the top shelf without saying anything @#*# you!  One of our TMs was unlucky enough to have it spill on him while zoning. Lucky he had street clothes to change into and our LOD gave him a free  new red polo from those prized you get for great team cards.



Did AP try to find it on camera? Seems like they could trespass the person, at the very least.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Don't waste the degreaser! You may need it later...



I ALWAYS gots LOTS of degreaser :spiteful:


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> Did AP try to find it on camera? Seems like they could trespass the person, at the very least.



I don't know. I doubt it though  I think that management didn't really make anything of it.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 13, 2012)

team member 316 said:


> I don't know. I doubt it though  I think that management didn't really make anything of it.



I get that. I mean, a team member exposed to the bodily fluids of an unknown person potentially afflicted with a serious illness = no biggie. /sarcasm


----------



## JustSmileAndNod (Jul 13, 2012)

To the one guest who goes into Dollar Spot and eats ONE truffle from the three truffle box than REPLACES it. You're an ass...

To any guest who refuses to put clothes on the conveyor belt because it 'looks dirty'.. no... I just cleaned it... 

To the guest who says 'I want to see your manager! Ima get you fired!' because I wouldn't return her item since it was passed 90 days, LEARN TO READ! We have rules and no I won't get fired for following them. Kindly screw off.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 13, 2012)

JustSmileAndNod said:


> To any guest who refuses to put clothes on the conveyor belt because it 'looks dirty'.. no... I just cleaned it...



Yes!  I had JUST cleaned the belt today and people were doing this to me.  I wanted to scream.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes!  I had JUST cleaned the belt today and people were doing this to me.  I wanted to scream.



I thought this only happend to me.


----------



## cooldudezach (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are just a few things I've seen:

To that one guest who spit tobacco into a bottle, and left it on the shelf: Ick.

To each guest who refuses to empty their hand basket onto the belt: How dare YOU! My shoulder hurts after an 8 hour shift of doing this.

And also to each guest who refuses to put carts in the corrals: *sigh* This is why I hate working at Target. It's not fun running from one end of the parking lot to the other in 100+ degree heat >.<

To the guest who comes in 5 to closing, and leaves 15 after: GO HOME! I need to catch the train >.>

To the guests who think they can get away with massive coupon fraud: HAH! I know who you are! I make sure to waste as much of your time as possible.

Finally, To the guest that freaks out that it's their items, not the person in front of them: For crying out loud: I ALREADY FINISHED RINGING THEM UP! GET OFF YOUR PHONE!



Carts said:


> I thought this only happend to me.


Nope, Happens to me too, every day. >.<


Ok, Im done for now.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 15, 2012)

to the guest who puked in the fitting room and didn't tell me....geez louise is it really that hard to say "sorry, you will want to clean that up."? (this was on top of the tm doing the same thing into my garbage can tonight.

to that guest who took offense when I said "careful with that" to you putting your drink in your purse...I didn't want you to have that lovely blue liquid all over your fake chanel....wasn't implying you stole it from us.

to the nutter jobs who have been back at the fitting room the last few shifts...ay yi yi!!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jul 15, 2012)

cooldudezach said:


> To each guest who refuses to empty their hand basket onto the belt: How dare YOU! My shoulder hurts after an 8 hour shift of doing this.


Poor baby!  jk  LOL!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 20, 2012)

Look, I don't care if it's "almost" the same item and this one is cheaper than the one on the registry because it's on clearance.  I cannot flag it to be taken off the registry because it is not the exact item the person put on the registry.  That's just how it works.  You have three options: get the exact item requested, get this one and hope no one else buys the "right" one, or tell someone close to the person who has the registry that you bought a similar one so the person can take it off their registry.

None of these options involve me doing anything but collecting your money and sending you on your way.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 20, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Look, I don't care if it's "almost" the same item and this one is cheaper than the one on the registry because it's on clearance.  I cannot flag it to be taken off the registry because it is not the exact item the person put on the registry.  That's just how it works.  You have three options: get the exact item requested, get this one and hope no one else buys the "right" one, or tell someone close to the person who has the registry that you bought a similar one so the person can take it off their registry.
> 
> None of these options involve me doing anything but collecting your money and sending you on your way.




Sorry, but you're wrong. Even if an item is not explicitly on a registry, you can still mark it off. Scan the registry, and one of the K buttons should be an option to display all items on the transaction. From there, you can "Pick item" for the registry. That'll mark the item as being bought for anyone else who prints out the registry after that point, and makes it easier if the guest needs to return items they receive, so that they don't need 800 gift receipts, just their Gift Purchase Log.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 20, 2012)

To the guest attempting to return a non-registry wedding gift w/o a receipt: Not only is it clearance but it's FINAL (70% off) so I can't refund you the 'original' price simply because you KNOW your friends would NEVER gift you with a markdown item (even tho I could see sticker goo where a tag had been peeled away the size & shape of a clearance tag). 
Yes, I can understand how humiliated you would be having to ask them for a gift receipt. No more humiliated than THEY'D be when you realized how much they REALLY paid.
You're both shallow. Now stick the item in a closet until you can re-gift it.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 20, 2012)

If the guest before you wasn't upset at me or complaining, then what gives you the right to whiteknight them and then go and file a complaint with my GSTL for what I apparently did wrong with the guest before you. 

Just... eff you. :C


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 20, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> Sorry, but you're wrong. Even if an item is not explicitly on a registry, you can still mark it off. Scan the registry, and one of the K buttons should be an option to display all items on the transaction. From there, you can "Pick item" for the registry. That'll mark the item as being bought for anyone else who prints out the registry after that point, and makes it easier if the guest needs to return items they receive, so that they don't need 800 gift receipts, just their Gift Purchase Log.



Ooh...thanks!


----------



## gstmco (Jul 23, 2012)

Had a guest that brought up a bottle of water to the checklanes while I was working SD.  It wasn't scanning so the cashier called me over since the GSTL was on break.  Neither of us could figure out why it wasn't scanning so we called out to the sales floor to have someone get numbers for us.  No one on our sales floor team was able to find a spot for a bottle of water.  The guest said he was in a hurry so he went over to the coolers on the checklanes and grabbed out a water.  

About 2 minutes later one of our sales floor guys comes over the walkie and says "(my name), I, uh, found the numbers for the bottle of water you needed."  I walk out to meet him on the track and I see a bunch of bottles of water in a cart and an empty carton and plastic wrapping from one of the 24 packs of bottled water.

Turns out the guest had picked up the 24 pack of bottled water but had apparently decided that he only needed one and ditched the cart, along with the 23 other bottles and packaging in sporting goods.  :huh:

Needless to say my cashiers and I had a good laugh.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2012)

gstmco said:


> Had a guest that brought up a bottle of water to the checklanes while I was working SD.  It wasn't scanning so the cashier called me over since the GSTL was on break.  Neither of us could figure out why it wasn't scanning so we called out to the sales floor to have someone get numbers for us.  No one on our sales floor team was able to find a spot for a bottle of water.  The guest said he was in a hurry so he went over to the coolers on the checklanes and grabbed out a water.
> 
> About 2 minutes later one of our sales floor guys comes over the walkie and says "(my name), I, uh, found the numbers for the bottle of water you needed."  I walk out to meet him on the track and I see a bunch of bottles of water in a cart and an empty carton and plastic wrapping from one of the 24 packs of bottled water.
> 
> ...



If I were that guest, I would just grab a water from the cooler in the first place - it's cold!


----------



## babytrees (Jul 23, 2012)

to that one guest who peed on the tag of the item they pilfered-please stop it!!!

I thought I had gotten rid of all my bio hazard guests.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 23, 2012)

So, a guest swiped his debit card, got to the last question about wanting it all on the card, and got confused.  I find this to be fairly common, and I don't understand what the problem is.  Anyway, when that happens, I always confirm with th guest that they wanted it all on the card:

Me:  did you want the entire amount on your card?
Guest: no.
Me: how much do you want on the card.
Guest: I don't know.
Me:  so do you want to pay for the entire purchase with your card?
Guest: no.
Me: so how much would you like to put on the card.
Guest: I don't know.
Me: (staring, wondering if I should just put the full amount on to put me out of my misery)
Guest: (cancels transaction and rescans card and runs it as credit for the full amount)

Clearly there are nights when one should not be attempting to cashier while sober.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 24, 2012)

To the guest by the Downy fabric softener - I don't use Downy and can't give you a full product endorsement. No, you can't rip the label to see what it smells like. Also, I've never heard of Bor-team. I've heard of Borax, and that's what her husband said she used...and no, I don't know why we carry only a smaller size now. I appreciate her husband apologizing to me though. 

To the guests I had on the register who jokingly said they'd trade places with me (since they were buying and I was "collecting", as they put it), thanks for the laugh! I needed it. I told them I'd trade with them, because that meant I could go home.


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 24, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> So, a guest swiped his debit card, got to the last question about wanting it all on the card, and got confused.  I find this to be fairly common, and I don't understand what the problem is.  Anyway, when that happens, I always confirm with th guest that they wanted it all on the card:
> 
> Me:  did you want the entire amount on your card?
> Guest: no.
> ...


I hate that question. If someone was going to make multiple payments, they normally tell you before starting the transaction.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 24, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> I hate that question. If someone was going to make multiple payments, they normally tell you before starting the transaction.


That's not always the case, however.  It's nice being able to run interference because a guest realises last-minute that they had X amount of cash or X gift cards to put towards the total. 


What annoys me is how a guest will for one reason or another misenter their pin number, and instead of hitting clear, they just HAVE to cancel the entire thing and have to reswipe their ard. e_e

Or all the people who hit cancel instead of "no cash back".


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 24, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> What annoys me is how a guest will for one reason or another misenter their pin number, and instead of hitting clear, they just HAVE to cancel the entire thing and have to reswipe their ard. e_e
> 
> Or all the people who hit cancel instead of "no cash back".



It's fitting that they made those buttons bright red to match your new speed score, eh?


----------



## mxrbook (Jul 24, 2012)

To that guest at guest service:  No, we don't price match an 11.5 oz clamshell of blueberries with a 4 oz clamshell of blueberries from Sprouts ad, even if they are all "just blueberries."   Yes, I realize that you have a rewards card from the grocery store, but that doesn't work at Target.   If, as you say, a TM price matched these items last week that doesn't mean that I will.

And yes, feel free to throw your four clamshells of strawberries, your six clamshells of blueberries and  your dozen ears of corn at me, screaming that you'll never shop at Target again. That will persuade me to give you everything you ask for.


----------



## bluekelly (Jul 24, 2012)

That reminds me of the lady who left a bottle of cleaner with bleach in her vehicle all day at work when it was 90 degrees outside, and suggested we replace the upholstery in her car because it leaked. She claimed the "bottle was defective." So it was not at all her responsibility for allowing it to spill, it was OURS! I told her to call corporate. Total moron.


----------



## mxrbook (Jul 24, 2012)

Applause to the guest who wanted her $204 prescription for free because she had to wait 30 minutes for it.  Sure sounded reasonable to me.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 24, 2012)

To the guest asking for help finding music she may like: I am not a middle aged woman; I do not know what kind of music you may like. How about go listen to previews on iTunes!?! I need to zone so go away!!!!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 24, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> I hate that question. If someone was going to make multiple payments, they normally tell you before starting the transaction.



But seeing as how the "guests" at target are not normal people, that point is moot.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly, I hate the last two questions, because people seem to get confused so easily, even though it seems rather basic to me.  So they hit the red button instead of actually comprehending what they are reading.  That's if I'm lucky.  Otherwise they just do the first step and then go back to talking/texting and ignore the screen while I stare at them.

That or the people who stare at the signature box, confused, and don't sign it because they don't understand they were supposed to sign there (or let their five year old do it).  Oy.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 24, 2012)

I swear, debits have become more obnoxious lately. People have complained SO MUCH about being asked for PINs now. I don't know why!!! Just hit cancel, then credit!!


----------



## daninnj (Jul 24, 2012)

When it is obvious they want to just pay with their debit, I just tell them to hit "Yes."

Usually at the lanes all I say is "Hi, how are you?" "Would you like to save 5%..." "Cash back?" "Hit yes" and "Have a good day/night"


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 25, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> To that guest at guest service:  No, we don't price match an 11.5 oz clamshell of blueberries with a 4 oz clamshell of blueberries from Sprouts ad, even if they are all "just blueberries."   Yes, I realize that you have a rewards card from the grocery store, but that doesn't work at Target.   If, as you say, a TM price matched these items last week that doesn't mean that I will.
> 
> And yes, feel free to throw your four clamshells of strawberries, your six clamshells of blueberries and  your dozen ears of corn at me, screaming that you'll never shop at Target again. That will persuade me to give you everything you ask for.





mxrbook said:


> Applause to the guest who wanted her $204 prescription for free because she had to wait 30 minutes for it.  Sure sounded reasonable to me.



Cue Condescending Wonka...



Retail Girl said:


> Honestly, I hate the last two questions, because people seem to get confused so easily, even though it seems rather basic to me.  So they hit the red button instead of actually comprehending what they are reading.  That's if I'm lucky.  Otherwise they just do the first step and then go back to talking/texting and ignore the screen while I stare at them.
> 
> That or the people who stare at the signature box, confused, and don't sign it because they don't understand they were supposed to sign there (or let their five year old do it).  Oy.



This!


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> So, a guest swiped his debit card, got to the last question about wanting it all on the card, and got confused.  I find this to be fairly common, and I don't understand what the problem is.  Anyway, when that happens, I always confirm with th guest that they wanted it all on the card:
> 
> Me:  did you want the entire amount on your card?
> Guest: no.
> ...



Then there's always the comedians who read the last question "Do I want it all on the card?" and just HAVE to say "no I want it on HIS card" gesturing to the guest behind them in line. HA HA HA like I've never heard that one before.......


----------



## lovecats (Jul 25, 2012)

targetismylife09 said:


> Then there's always the comedians who read the last question "Do I want it all on the card?" and just HAVE to say "no I want it on HIS card" gesturing to the guest behind them in line. HA HA HA like I've never heard that one before.......


Actually, I have said that.  When guests comment on that I'll say something like, "I tried to find someone who would put it on their card but noone will."  They usually laugh.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 25, 2012)

targetismylife09 said:


> Then there's always the comedians who read the last question "Do I want it all on the card?" and just HAVE to say "no I want it on HIS card" gesturing to the guest behind them in line. HA HA HA like I've never heard that one before.......



I haven't heard that one yet, but it's probably coming...


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 25, 2012)

To the one guest that was fussing to her daughter that the whole back to school catalogue was nothing but a scam......#1) If its a scam, why are you here? and #2) If you are going to ask me about an items location, why do you hand me the book, and then walk away......i managed to empty half the cart I was pushing before you came back, and then when you asked again, you turned around again and left before I could answer?


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I haven't heard that one yet, but it's probably coming...



Oh, it's coming alright. I'm surprised you haven't heard it yet. It's a favorite, right up there with "If it doesn't scan, it must be free!"


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jul 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes!  I had JUST cleaned the belt today and people were doing this to me.  I wanted to scream.



Yikes.  I'm one of those people.  I'm always sure a package of hamburger was on that belt minutes before..  Sorry!  I didn't realize it bugged cashiers.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 25, 2012)

we were having a huddle in receiving and a guest opened the door wide open and just walked inside to ask if we sold a certain magazine...no now gtfo!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 25, 2012)

To the guest who threw a huge hissy fit in my line this morning....you were screaming so loudly that you were certain you hasn't spent over $50, that my poor GSTL stood down at the other end of the registers trying to figure out if he should come rescue me or run the other way.  I saw the relief in his eyes when he found another guest to help.  Ha.  But, at the suggestion of an ETL, I rerang the order, (remembering to get all the stuff from everyone who had ferreted it away in their pockets and purses, refusing to get the stuff out until I named each and every thing individually was extra special).  And of course I got the same total of $85.....

Thank you for making me look incredibly good in front of everyone else.  And I'm the lucky one:  I only had to put up with you for five minutes.  You all have to live with each other.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the guest who threw a huge hissy fit in my line this morning....you were screaming so loudly that you were certain you hasn't spent over $50, that my poor GSTL stood down at the other end of the registers trying to figure out if he should come rescue me or run the other way.  I saw the relief in his eyes when he found another guest to help.  Ha.  But, at the suggestion of an ETL, I rerang the order, (remembering to get all the stuff from everyone who had ferreted it away in their pockets and purses, refusing to get the stuff out until I named each and every thing individually was extra special).  And of course I got the same total of $85.....
> 
> Gtc to rg!
> Thank you for making me look incredibly good in front of everyone else.  And I'm the lucky one:  I only had to put up with you for five minutes.  You all have to live with each other.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jul 26, 2012)

I have really begun to wonder if most people can't read.  When some guests run their card they will stare at the pin pad confused, as if they've never seen one.  Eventually they will ask " how do I do this as credit?"  One day I will say "can't you read, it says put in your pin or press cancel to run as credit."  But I don't I just say press cancel to run as credit.  Signing is another difficult task.  I will tell them to "sign in the box above the line"  and they will sign right on the line and of course, hit the 'pay another way' button.  They will look at me all confused and say, "it disappeared."  I will just hit my credit button and complete the transaction telling them not to worry.  Actually I hate the placement of that button, it should sit above the box where it's out of the way.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I can't decide if the button is in a crummy spot or if people need to just sign in the box and not on the line.

There are some stores where it truly doesn't say how to get to credit.  And of course every place is different.  The fact that ours says it and people still don't get it slays me.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yeah, I can't decide if the button is in a crummy spot or if people need to just sign in the box and not on the line.
> 
> There are some stores where it truly doesn't say how to get to credit.  And of course every place is different.  The fact that ours says it and people still don't get it slays me.



Ya ours doesnt say...it just has the pin enter and has cancel but nothing saying hit cancel to do credit.  Its not that annoying, if someone wants to use credit they usually ask and I say oh just hit cancel and it will bring it up.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 26, 2012)

If it didn't say that, I would truly understand the question.  But since ours does, I just wish people would read it.  Maybe it should be in text lingo?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> If it didn't say that, I would truly understand the question.  But since ours does, I just wish people would read it.  Maybe it should be in text lingo?



It could be in text lingo taking up the whole screen and they still wouldn't read it.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 26, 2012)

I had several guests today ask how to get out of the store....

hmm, maybe try the way you came in? OMG!


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jul 27, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> I had several guests today ask how to get out of the store....
> 
> hmm, maybe try the way you came in? OMG!



OMG that's funny!  And I thought them asking for the bathrooms when they're standing right in front of the sign was bad.  LOL


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 27, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> I had several guests today ask how to get out of the store....
> 
> hmm, maybe try the way you came in? OMG!



I've heard that one myself, more than once. One time recently, the lady was actually walking toward the front on the racetrack already, almost there.





Retail Girl said:


> Yeah, I can't decide if the button is in a crummy spot or if people need to just sign in the box and not on the line.



The whole card reader signature interface is poorly designed. It's natural to want to start writing ON the line, instead of above it. Our whole lives, if we've been given something with lines to write on, the line is the base. So requiring people to start above that bottom line PLUS putting the "Pay another way too" button right there is a recipe for disaster.

Now, when a guest is at the Cash Back screen and hits cancel instead of the ginormous "NO CASH BACK" button taking up half the screen, it's their own damn fault. Target did everything they could there.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2012)

To the mom who left her 4 kids at Target Cafe with a table-full of food/snacks/drinks while she shopped: 
You are a horrible mother. The 2 younger ones started arguing with each other, then with the older siblings who tried to shush them. They disturbed another mom trying to feed her baby & eventually launched a food fight. When our FATL went out to sternly reproach them, you magically appeared & they ran off to meet you leaving a huge mess behind. If you can't do any better than this, you've got no business having kids. 
Next time, I will PERSONALLY tell them that there is a deranged child-kidnapper/killer on the loose & they'd better stay close to you.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jul 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom who left her 4 kids at Target Cafe with a table-full of food/snacks/drinks while she shopped:
> You are a horrible mother. The 2 younger ones started arguing with each other, then with the older siblings who tried to shush them. They disturbed another mom trying to feed her baby & eventually launched a food fight. When our FATL went out to sternly reproach them, you magically appeared & they ran off to meet you leaving a huge mess behind. If you can't do any better than this, you've got no business having kids.
> Next time, I will PERSONALLY tell them that there is a deranged child-kidnapper/killer on the loose & they'd better stay close to you.



When I worked food ave this was something that happened occasionally.  If the kids were young I would try to ask them where their mom was and if they said she was shopping I called the LOD who came and would find out the mom's name from the kids.  She would then have her paged to come to guest services where she would be told that if she EVER left her kids alone in FA again the police would be called.  I remember one such mom told the LOD that "the girl" (me) was there so they weren't alone.  My LOD said that her team member was not the mother's personal babysitter and repeated that she would call the cops the next time it happened.  I could have hugged my LOD that day.  Oh and as for being called "the girl", well being in my 50s it was all I could do not to laugh hysterically at the 20 something mom.


----------



## sdoug2 (Jul 30, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> Another one was a lady trying to use a coupon on a item. She hands me the coupon and I look at it and the item and clearly see they don't match. The brand name matchs but the item itself wasn't so I told her it didn't match. She became upset and raised her voice saying other cashiers accept it, I kindly tell her that other cashiers aren't doing their job right then. She says just scan it and see if it accepts it, so I tell her that's not how it works. If the brand name matches, the coupon will be accepted by the register because it doesn't know any better, but we can't accept it.
> So she just grabs her things says she is going to go to another lane, she does and I tell the cashier to double check the coupons, she doesn't and accepts it -.-
> Lady walks out the store giving me a dirty look.



I cannot stand when guests ask/tell me to just scan the coupon to see if it will work. Where do people get these ideas from?! It drives me insane. I always call AP and/or the GSTL over when I have a guest like this to ensure that the guest doesn't go to a different register and try to do the same thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2012)

It's called "coupon de-coding" & it's basically scamming the manf's coding system.
Manufactors will use several generic barcodes for their products. The less-than-honest couponers have figured this out so they try to get the cashier to scan/accept it. They'll look for a newbie cashier they can bully or, if dealing with an experienced cashier, berate them until theyor management give in (it's only a $1!).
2 things to remember: if it doesn't match, Target doesn't get reimbursed. Target's own policy states that we reserve the right to refuse a coupon.
It also affects our honest couponers.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 30, 2012)

Ugh.  My back hurts.  Please, please leave the 25 lb container of cat litter or the 24 pk of water in your cart.


----------



## tororosso07 (Jul 30, 2012)

To that 85 year old guest tonight who kept pulling back the prepaid cell phone displays and letting them snap back quickly, what was the point of you doing that. It was one of the stranger things I had seen in a while, plus he was doing it for about a hour


----------



## daninnj (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a convo I overheard between a mother and son as I was zoning in the same aisle...

Young Son: "but I don't want you to choke me."
Mother: "but I like choking you!"
Son: "why do you want to choke me mommy?"
Mother: "because it's fun!"
Son: "but I don't like when you choke me!"
...goes on two more times until they leave the aisle

It was so nonchalant. HUH?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2012)

To the teenage kid who stepped in front of the flat I was pushing and proceeded to slowly stroll along.
When I saw an opening I tried to go around you and your mom and you moved to get in front of me again to keep the game going.
hahahaha, very funny I'm sure, to your teenage mind.
Next time you pull something like that, I'm going to break our safety record and take out your ankles.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 31, 2012)

No, we don't have paper bags.  No, I really don't care that the Super Target down the street has them.  Turns out, we are not a Super Target...thus we might not have what they have.  Suck it up.  Your one small item barely needed the plastic bag.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 31, 2012)

deleted...post posted on wrong thread


----------



## cell007 (Aug 1, 2012)

To that one guest last night...

you come in, TEN minutes before closing, rudely ask me if I work here...then demand that I go back and find you a TV that is not on display and you don't provide the DCPI number so I can see if we even have it...get mad because you're stupid and didn't tell me that you called earlier and that it was in stock...don't posses the ability to wait for more than three minutes without becoming an effing disgrace of a human-being...start *****ing at me, my LODs about how I made you wait 'forever'...start insulting us and the intelligence of everyone in the store...shout petty threats and pick fights with our LOD...yell so loudly and ignorantly that workers across the damn store can hear every single stupid word you utter crystal clear...keep management from closing up...start threatening about how you'll warn everyone you know not to come to our store...

...and you expect to be treated like a ****ing queen? Don't kid yourself, you stupid excuse for life. Someone obviously never taught you manners, or you conveniently showed up ten minutes before the end of that lesson. I'm glad you're never coming back to our store again - yes, please warn your friends, because if they're anything like you, I'd hate to have to just keep smiling in their faces while they act like they are superior to me when they obviously aren't. 

I hope you fall face first in a steaming pile of crap, though you deserve worse.


----------



## calimero (Aug 1, 2012)

To the couple this morning,I do not know what you smoked ,inhaled or swallowed,but you should have stayed home ! 
They walked by me,and I asked :CIHYFS ? 
The man  tells me : no
The woman tells me : perfumes
The man then turns around  facing me and said : you had to open your big ******* mouth and ask her.now she is gonna want to go buy something !


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 1, 2012)

calimero said:


> The man then turns around  facing me and said : you had to open your big ******* mouth and ask her.now she is gonna want to go buy something !


Some one woke up on the wrong side of Hell this morning.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2012)

To the lady shopping with her 4 and 6 year old daughters....your six year old is an incredibly bright, articulate, well behaved girl.  I really enjoyed getting to talk to her today...even if it was because she came out of the bathroom and you and her younger sister had wandered off.  She and I had a lovely conversation, and nothing was more important to me, ap, STL, ETL-HR, and the GSA than finding you.  So when you did find her and me talking at guest services, I was really rather annoyed that you told her she shouldn't have come found a team member.  She did the absolute right thing.  We're a small store...unless you are six and cannot find your mom.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 1, 2012)

to the guest that threw a football at me, your lucky I'm not permitted to throw a tub back at you


----------



## researchr (Aug 1, 2012)

To "cell phone lady", you know who you are. You have been shopping in our store for over a year and you are always YELLING at some one on the phone while you mosey around for an hour or so bothering tm's and guests. PLEASE take it outside! I can't say anything to you because you aren't violating any store policy but you are exrtremely annoying. To all of the the guests who have tryed to tell her to shut up in the past, thanks but don't bother, she'll just yell at you too.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2012)

Look, I really don't want to tell you how to raise your kids....but when I scan the items your kids want, and the 8-ish year old says to me, "give us those!" in a rather demanding and rude voice....and you didn't even bat an eye?  Seriously, part of me really, really wanted to say no.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 1, 2012)

please please please quit making me scan and crop all your pictures for you. The first couple of times when you told me you didn't know how i believed you but after showing you at least 20 times you should know! Sorry if you thought i was kind of impatient with you today but i was trying to run the front with 4 cashier calls ins (UHH that's pretty much my morning shift!) and help out at GS because of a call in there. I wish i could be in two places at once but i can't and you really CAN do it yourself!


----------



## tororosso07 (Aug 1, 2012)

to the guest tonight who told me to go away when our target mobile guy asked me for advice about a prepaid phone she was asking about cause she only wants one person helping. You are Freaking Psycho. and i felt bad for him too cause she basically aruged with him for about a hour and a half and then cussed him out and stormed out


----------



## B26 (Aug 1, 2012)

I had my first day on my own register today. Half of the day was on Express Lane while the other was not. I just wanted to share my mistakes and guest stories.

*To the lady buying 100 articles of clothing with hangers on them.. Please, stop complaining to your friend about my speed in a different language. I know I'm a white 17 year old, but I have taken 5 years of Spanish in High School.

*The little kid that bought 12 dollars worth of toys with quarters, nickels, dimes, and pennies... Lots of pennies.

As far as guest stories, that's about it. I lucked out by having some nice guests and I'm sure my "New Team Member" nametag helped.

Now for my mistakes...

*I had no clue that guests were getting gift cards for buying certain items and I was so confused when the POS told me to scan giftcards. Luckily, after 2 times, I realized what I was doing.

*Perhaps my biggest mistake was when I completely F'ed up a transaction (I have NO CLUE what happened. A guest gave me $160 in cash and then somehow the transaction was complete.) I thought I was going to have to rescan everything but luckily my manager just had me scan the receipt and fix the mistake quite simply.

*Other things were real small and not worth mentioning. 

My Rant to end the post:

Please, I understand not everyone is the brightest and some people may be in a hurry. However, the card reader has a really simple icon showing you not only the direction to swipe the card, but also how your card should be positioned!!! I like the "never give up" attitude, but you have swiped your card 50 times in every possible combination except for the one shown.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2012)

Our readers, as long as the strip is in the slot will read it if it is run through smoothly...doesn't matter what way it faces or what way it goes.

Yeah, the gift card thing is a bit confusing at first.  I always try to flip through the ad at the beginning of the week (there should be one in your drawer) to see what might bring it up.  No biggie if you don't get to it.

If you feel confident enough in it, you can always switch to speaking Spanish to the guests (when you give them the total, tell them to have a nice day, etc).  It's a subtle way of telling them you understood them without actually saying that.  ;-)

Luckily, there is likely very little you can do to a transaction that your GSTL/GSA can't fix.  They've probably seen it all.


----------



## B26 (Aug 1, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> If you feel confident enough in it, you can always switch to speaking Spanish to the guests (when you give them the total, tell them to have a nice day, etc).  It's a subtle way of telling them you understood them without actually saying that.  ;-)



Once I've been around longer I might just do that 

Don't want any complaints off the bat.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> Please, I understand not everyone is the brightest and some people may be in a hurry. However, the card reader has a really simple icon showing you not only the direction to swipe the card, but also how your card should be positioned!!! I like the "never give up" attitude, but you have swiped your card 50 times in every possible combination except for the one shown.



Don't you love those guests that try to swipe their card down the side, where the reader sits on the base? 

If you get a guest who swipes their card before you finish scanning items, you should ask them if they have any coupons or gift cards BEFORE you hit Total. Coupons get scanned before you hit Total, but gift cards are another story. If they have gift cards, they'll have to hit the Cancel button if it's debit, or you'll have to do a Post Void (through Fix a Mistake, or just ask your GSTL) if it's credit and they've already signed.


----------



## B26 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for the tip.

I'll generally ask "Is that it for today" and most will hand over the coupons, but of course their is the elite few that give the coupons at the last second.


----------



## B26 (Aug 2, 2012)

Also, sometimes a guest will just hand me their card.. Am I able to swipe it from my keyboard or do they need to do it?


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> Also, sometimes a guest will just hand me their card.. Am I able to swipe it from my keyboard or do they need to do it?



You can swipe it on the keyboard (you have to specify credit or debit first). However, I usually direct guests to the card reader so they know in the future.

If you're ever on a lane where the card reader doesn't work or is missing, you can still do credit by swiping on the keyboard and hitting K8 for the paper slip to be signed. But you can't do debit or EBT/SNAP because the guest can't enter their PIN without a functional card reader.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 2, 2012)

I've never had to specify credit or debit first...different registers?  Anyway, on my store's registers, the reader is on the right hand side of the keyboard.  You swipe the card with the strip facing up (feels unnatural).


----------



## B26 (Aug 2, 2012)

Same at mine.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I've never had to specify credit or debit first...different registers?  Anyway, on my store's registers, the reader is on the right hand side of the keyboard.  You swipe the card with the strip facing up (feels unnatural).



Sounds like you have the same registers as my store. I was just going by what I was told in my training almost 2 years ago (2 calendar years = about 100 Target years). Though if you swipe on the register and specify credit, the guest won't have to sign under $50, whereas if they swipe a debit card on the reader and do credit, they'll be asked to sign regardless of the total. So it does make the process marginally faster.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Look, I really don't want to tell you how to raise your kids....but when I scan the items your kids want, and the 8-ish year old says to me, "give us those!" in a rather demanding and rude voice....and you didn't even bat an eye?  Seriously, part of me really, really wanted to say no.



I usually just ignore the little dears and put it in the bag unless  the parent says to give it to them.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 2, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like you have the same registers as my store. I was just going by what I was told in my training almost 2 years ago (2 calendar years = about 100 Target years). Though if you swipe on the register and specify credit, the guest won't have to sign under $50, whereas if they swipe a debit card on the reader and do credit, they'll be asked to sign regardless of the total. So it does make the process marginally faster.


I found out recently that if the guest runs their debit card as credit and it's under $50 they can just hit the ok button and it'll just print the receipt.  I don't think that it used to do that but then maybe I wasn't paying attention beforeardon:.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

lovecats said:


> I found out recently that if the guest runs their debit card as credit and it's under $50 they can just hit the ok button and it'll just print the receipt.  I don't think that it used to do that but then maybe I wasn't paying attention beforeardon:.



I think it's been doing that, but people usually don't do that. It always seems to be the guests with totals over $50 that don't feel like signing.  Debit cards used as credit will always ask for a signature regardless of the amount, but it's not required if the total is under $50.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 2, 2012)

Signatures will always be prompted while the transaction is being ringed.  But if the guest does swipe until after the transaction has been totaled, then the $50 rule comes into affect.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> Signatures will always be prompted while the transaction is being ringed.  But if the guest does swipe until after the transaction has been totaled, then the $50 rule comes into affect.



This too. I forgot about this! That's why guests will sometimes appear confused as to why the signature screen disappeared.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 4, 2012)

To the absolute rude guest in my lane tonight:  it is none of your damn business how old I am.  When I told you, "too old to answer that," that should have been enough of a clue to shut up.  But no, you persisted in being rude and insisting that I should tell you because of my "baby voice." Well, turns out answering personal questions that are none of your business isn't part of my job description.  So deal with it.

To the guest who came in my lane and had the nerve to open up Cosmo magazine and flip to the page showing a demonstration with fruit what a labia looks like before and after stimulation....and then have the nerve to ask me if that was true?!  I nearly called the LOD.  (GSA was on lunch).  Thank God you then became distracted seeing your friend, our new TM.  When she suggested you get a job here?  Hell no.  And new TM?  He does not reflect well on you at all.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Aug 5, 2012)

To the dude who claimed he was a lawyer yet looked like a homeless guy. At first I rolled with your complaint about how my cashier accidentally scanned your eyes with the hand scanner but I soon became suspicious. You claimed this offended you and were ready to sue while telling me that you had the jurys side. Um, sure, whatever... You then gave me a little speech about how those should be affixed and aimed at a black pad to prevent any bounceback (isn't that the flatbed scanner??). Apparently it is also against the law to do anything but point those downwards according to you.

After that little tirade ended I thought you were done but then you said "oh, one other thing." Being the good person I was I decided to hear you out a little more. You proceeded to tell me how you called the cashier a "f-ing b****". You sir just lost all credibility and your complaint was not passed on to any ETL or even the cashier. Get out of my store if you are going to call my cashiers such names!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2012)

To that one guest: It's so obvious that you're lying when you keep changing your story, and especially when you're talking **** about the Guest Service TM who helped you to the GSA. You are so lucky Hardlines 4 wasn't around at the time...*****.


----------



## JustSmileAndNod (Aug 5, 2012)

To that one guest who upon finishing his PURCHASE at GUEST SERVICES than proceeded to just leave his cart and walk away...
****
You.

Even the cop looked at me like "wtf?"


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2012)

JustSmileAndNod said:


> To that one guest who upon finishing his PURCHASE at GUEST SERVICES than proceeded to just leave his cart and walk away...
> ****
> You.
> 
> Even the cop looked at me like "wtf?"



People do that all the time at the lanes. Then the guests behind them get pissed off because there's a cart in their way and expect me to make it vanish into thin air.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 5, 2012)

To those guests who go find another TM to help them AFTER I've already told you the same thing...just because I'm young doesn't mean I don't know anything! Most. annoying. thing. ever.


----------



## ElectronicsAndSuch (Aug 5, 2012)

This guest had a Clearance Purse, so I was like, "Wow, this purse is on clearance, I bet you're happy!" She goes, "Is it? I didn't even see, when you're wealthy, you don't have to worry about that stuff..." 

REALLY!?


----------



## mxrbook (Aug 6, 2012)

ElectronicsAndSuch said:


> This guest had a Clearance Purse, so I was like, "Wow, this purse is on clearance, I bet you're happy!" She goes, "Is it? I didn't even see, when you're wealthy, you don't have to worry about that stuff..."
> 
> REALLY!?



hahahahaha - that's why she shops at Target, right?  She's clearly wealthy.


----------



## Zone (Aug 6, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> hahahahaha - that's why she shops at Target, right?  She's clearly wealthy.



Believe it or not, that is exactly how they act. My fiance works in a call center for a bank. People with tens of thousands of dollars in several accounts will call up and absolutely b**ch p!ss and moan over a $3 fee that they contractually agreed to when they opened or kept the account. The rich stay rich by not spending money.

And now, an Open Letter to our wonderful Target customers:

I'm speaking to you on a personal level, not as a Target employee. I would like to ask 3 things of each and every one of you.

1) For the love of whatever celestial or terrestrial deity you believe in, if applicable, *WASH YOUR #$%^&*ing HANDS* after using the restroom. Yes, that includes...

2) *USING SOAP!*. Ever since my store installed those damn jet dryers and took out the paper towels, I hardly hear those turn on. They do dry your hands. Wring your hands as if you were washing them under the water. The friction will help destroy those pesky water molecules and your hands will feel dry if you did it right. This brings me to...

3) *TURN OFF THE WATER!!!!!*. What the holy hell is wrong with you people? You had to turn a lever to get the water to turn on in the first place. Why, oh _why_ can you not do the same in reverse? Do you have any idea how many *GALLONS* of water those faucets can pump in even a few minutes? If you're seriously going to waste water like that, *POTABLE WATER*, I seriously hope your personal hell is as parched and humid as existentially possible.

Regards,

Zone.


----------



## alloverthefloor (Aug 6, 2012)

Zone said:


> Believe it or not, that is exactly how they act. My fiance works in a call center for a bank. People with tens of thousands of dollars in several accounts will call up and absolutely b**ch p!ss and moan over a $3 fee that they contractually agreed to when they opened or kept the account. The rich stay rich by not spending money.
> 
> And now, an Open Letter to our wonderful Target customers:
> 
> ...



This! It disgusts me to see almost every person not wash their hands after using the restroom. I hate having to touch the door handle after they've slathered their pee-covered hand on it. I'd use my foot, but I'm afraid I'd get some weird looks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2012)

the flush handle is worse...


----------



## B26 (Aug 6, 2012)

To the guest that came to my line and purchased a $120 item and told me that it was on sale for $50 and then demanded that I change the price.

Well, I never called you a liar, I just let you know that I would have to call over my manager for confirmation, to which you replied that you don't want it anymore.

Listen man, I know I'm young but believe it or not, I was not born yesterday.

--

Off Topic: For those wondering, I just completed my first week at Target. I'm getting a lot better and am enjoying it (well, enjoying it more then I would flipping burgers). I'm not making any mistakes anymore and my speed score is usually staying around 87.


----------



## JustSmileAndNod (Aug 6, 2012)

To that one guest who not only wanted to argue about how I processed the exchange (return first item, buy the exchange), 
No, I was not doing it wrong, 
Yes I was doing it correctly, 
Yes I know that you wanted to do an exchange, 
Yes I heard you, 
No I'm not stupid.

Even when you brought your wife over to yell at me,
the fact remains,
No I did not do this wrong. 

I spent a good five minutes not only being yelled at, but also trying to explain to the guy how we do our returns here and why I couldn't just 'exchange' them (he made it sound so easy).

I then called my GSTL over, who then explained to them why I did it that way, she also explained that I had done it properly according to the training we've been given. She had to explain it fifty times, each and every time it sounded like neither of the ignorant Fu*ks understood what had happened.

They then told her to void the return payment (Recommended refund was straight to Target Visa) and give them cash instead.
She voided the return all the while explaining what she was doing, before having the wife stick her finger in her face and say "Stop talking, just stop talking. I'm so tired of hearing you talk. Just put it back the way SHE had it the first time." And points her finger in my face. 
I look over at my GSTL and I can see that she wants to explode and is doing all she can not to.


I wanted to explode myself with: "Look you ignorant fu*king as*hats, you wanted your stupid exchange and you got it. Sorry our jobs aren't as easy as you seem to think it is. Do you honestly think yelling at us will magically make everything go your way? No, so STFU and just stand there while I do my effing job, If you don't like how we do our exchanges than GO ELSEWHERE! We're not going to change the system just for you."


----------



## Barcode (Aug 6, 2012)

Well if its an even exchange, you should hit K1 before scanning any items in, that way if theres a price difference it will automatically override it so they don't have to pay the difference.

If its not an even exchange, its usually best to return the item, hit total, then hit K7 "Sell Items" and sell the new item... Doesn't always work though.

If they don't have a valid receipt/look up, I always tell the guest that we cannot "exchange", but only "attempt a no receipt *return*"

I guess I don't really know the situation so I won't comment, the guest sounds like a real ***** though.


----------



## JustSmileAndNod (Aug 6, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Well if its an even exchange, you should hit K1 before scanning any items in, that way if theres a price difference it will automatically override it so they don't have to pay the difference.
> 
> If its not an even exchange, its usually best to return the item, hit total, then hit K7 "Sell Items" and sell the new item... Doesn't always work though.
> 
> ...





For some reason our exchange buttons don't work. If we hit them they just say "Service offline"

=\


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 6, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> Off Topic: For those wondering, I just completed my first week at Target. I'm getting a lot better and am enjoying it (well, enjoying it more then I would flipping burgers). I'm not making any mistakes anymore and my speed score is usually staying around 87.



You were doing better than me at the end of my first week lol I was lucky if I hit 80.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 7, 2012)

JustSmileAndNod said:


> For some reason our exchange buttons don't work. If we hit them they just say "Service offline"
> 
> =\



They never work or just didn't work that day? Either way that shouldn't be happening and it should be called in. If this transaction wasn't a cash thing the guest may have been upset that you were creating activity on their bank account (which may have been close to empty) or someone else's if the item was a gift. You could have put the returned item onto store credit for them and used to it pay for the second item; price matching the second item to the returned one if that's appropriate. If you can't process return/exchange the way a guest prefers you should tell them upfront what you are going to do instead and get their permission to proceed--it will save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

Zone said:


> Believe it or not, that is exactly how they act. My fiance works in a call center for a bank. People with tens of thousands of dollars in several accounts will call up and absolutely b**ch p!ss and moan over a $3 fee that they contractually agreed to when they opened or kept the account. The rich stay rich by not spending money.
> 
> And now, an Open Letter to our wonderful Target customers:
> 
> ...


You missed MY personal rant (that has made it on the board a time or two)....
*FLUSH THE $(&;ing TOILET!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

researchr said:


> To "cell phone lady", you know who you are. You have been shopping in our store for over a year and you are always YELLING at some one on the phone while you mosey around for an hour or so bothering tm's and guests. PLEASE take it outside! I can't say anything to you because you aren't violating any store policy but you are exrtremely annoying. To all of the the guests who have tryed to tell her to shut up in the past, thanks but don't bother, she'll just yell at you too.



My ex-BFF used to do this ALL the time when we were shopping....usually it was her ex- or husband at the time. I'd walk away because it was embarrassing to even be associated with her!!!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 11, 2012)

To the guests who all decided to try out the SnipSnap coupons for the first time yesterday, please stop.
To the idiot employees who don't understand not to scan everything that passes in front of them without questioning its legitimacy, please stop.
To the 23 yr old TL who socializes like a fraternity member, please stop.

That is all.


----------



## teresaeh (Aug 11, 2012)

to the old racist man who begged my team to personal shop the entire store with him, all while using racial slurs in a rather diverse store.... i seriously have never hated anyone more.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 11, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To the guests who all decided to try out the SnipSnap coupons for the first time yesterday, please stop.
> To the idiot employees who don't understand not to scan everything that passes in front of them without questioning its legitimacy, please stop.
> To the 23 yr old TL who socializes like a fraternity member, please stop.
> 
> That is all.



Ok....this explains the two mobile coupons I had yesterday for $20.  How is this even legal, though?  Coupons cannot be copied/scanned, which is what this does.  And how am I supposed to see what the coupon is for before I am presented the bar code?  Cain even ask?  Contrary to some guests (and even TMs) perception, the process is not scan the coupon and see if the register takes it, even though it's expired, they don't have the specific product, etc.  And don't the companies want the coupons turned in?  It looks like he is still trying to figure out how to put in manufacturer coupons....but then a company wouldn't be reimbursed for it....

I'm so confused.

Ok, the target coupons clearly say they cannot be scanned, transferred, copied, etc.  I will not be accepting these at my register without a GSTL's okay.  As for the $20 gift card one, that's big enough that Spot ought to be aware of it and shutting it down themselves if they want (I can't find anything but a bar code on that one).


----------



## researchr (Aug 11, 2012)

To the guests in cosmetics who open the stuff, try it and then put it back, STOP! It's gross!


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 11, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok....this explains the two mobile coupons I had yesterday for $20.  How is this even legal, though?  Coupons cannot be copied/scanned, which is what this does.  And how am I supposed to see what the coupon is for before I am presented the bar code?  Cain even ask?  Contrary to some guests (and even TMs) perception, the process is not scan the coupon and see if the register takes it, even though it's expired, they don't have the specific product, etc.  And don't the companies want the coupons turned in?  It looks like he is still trying to figure out how to put in manufacturer coupons....but then a company wouldn't be reimbursed for it....
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> Ok, the target coupons clearly say they cannot be scanned, transferred, copied, etc.  I will not be accepting these at my register without a GSTL's okay.  As for the $20 gift card one, that's big enough that Spot ought to be aware of it and shutting it down themselves if they want (I can't find anything but a bar code on that one).




In this case the coupon is valid so long as the guest got it through Target so in order for Target to shut down the barcode to deny the invalid version they would have to deny the valid version as well. I could be wrong about this but I think at this point in time the only smartphone coupons we accept are Target coupons and Target doesn't need its own coupons turned in to itself. All Target coupons, real and smartphone alike, should state say Target Coupon or Target Mobile Coupon above the barcode somewhere and the Target logo should also be present along with an expiration date. If you cannot see these things call over your GSTL.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 11, 2012)

researchr said:


> To the guests in cosmetics who open the stuff, try it and then put it back, STOP! It's gross!



I once scared the hell out of a girl who caught me watching her do this. It was hilarious.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2012)

To the girls who keep opening the nail polish & painting the fixtures: If I catch you, I'm gonna sit on you & paint you up like the squinkies from he!!.


----------



## calimero (Aug 11, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the girls who keep opening the nail polish & painting the fixtures: If I catch you, I'm gonna sit on you & paint you up like the squinkies from he!!.


If I knew who did that at my store,I would follow her to her car and paint her car with all the shades of nail polish I could find !!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2012)

I did catch one guest once. Her mom say to her kid, now are you going clean this up & why did you this?  I love every moment of it. I told them , I would do clean up for them. Then, mom blasts the kid, walking away.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 11, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> In this case the coupon is valid so long as the guest got it through Target so in order for Target to shut down the barcode to deny the invalid version they would have to deny the valid version as well. I could be wrong about this but I think at this point in time the only smartphone coupons we accept are Target coupons and Target doesn't need its own coupons turned in to itself. All Target coupons, real and smartphone alike, should state say Target Coupon or Target Mobile Coupon above the barcode somewhere and the Target logo should also be present along with an expiration date. If you cannot see these things call over your GSTL.



Turns out it's a scanned UPC of a free $20 gift car when you open a registry...or at least that's what I dould glean off Google.  I won't fall for that again.

The problem is, the silly snip snap app has a you tube video out there of a demonstration of how it works...and they are doing it at Target, of course.  Yeah, the customers are going to have to find a different cashier to get that crap through on...because I won't be honoring them.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 12, 2012)

To th guest who apparently thought I fell off the turnip truck yesterday.....you forgot a couple of your coupons when you stormed out of the store yelling at me.  First, the product needs to match the item.  Always.  You bought too few items for me to not notice it wasn't exact.  Second, read the fine print.  When it says one coupon per guest per day, that's what it means.  Don't get huffy at me for not reading it.  And why can you print out two when you can only use one?  Don't know, don't particularly care.  But since you left them, they're both in the garbage, and you won't be using either.  ;-)


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To th guest who apparently thought I fell off the turnip truck yesterday.....you forgot a couple of your coupons when you stormed out of the store yelling at me.  First, the product needs to match the item.  Always.  You bought too few items for me to not notice it wasn't exact.  Second, read the fine print.  When it says one coupon per guest per day, that's what it means.  Don't get huffy at me for not reading it.  And why can you print out two when you can only use one?  Don't know, don't particularly care.  But since you left them, they're both in the garbage, and you won't be using either.  ;-)



GTC to you! A former GSTL of mine would be proud.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 12, 2012)

To that crazy lady in Pets: I would love to stick around and listen to you ramble about your dogs and the puppies they had in the backyard, but I need to get back to work!


----------



## lovecats (Aug 13, 2012)

To the guest who came in a half hour before closing, filled up  4 carts (yep, that's right 4) and showed up at the register about 5  minutes before after you were repeatedly shooed up that way.  Then had a huge stack of coupons that most of which you couldn't use.  Thanks so much!  Those of us on the sf might have gotten out a whole lot earlier but instead we had to put away 2 full carts of assorted reshop (and that was only on the market side of the store) so ended up leaving a whole lot later.  And thanks to the 2 young guys that were with you riding the smarl carts around the store.  Left one back in grocery.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 13, 2012)

Coupon scammer


----------



## lovecats (Aug 13, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> Coupon scammer



That was the thought we all had.  That and she showed up yesterday morning (this happened at close Sat.)  and our etl-ap talked to her.  I heard about this after I came in last night so don't know the whole story.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 18, 2012)

The carts are not your personal trash cans!
I find food containers, popcorn bags, soda cups, open toy packaging, USED DIAPERS!!! Especially the people who buy car seats and leave the old car seat with the box in the cart!


----------



## babytrees (Aug 19, 2012)

to that one guest whose poor three year old cried from exhaustion for a half hour: She has nothing to apologize to us for you dumb donkey!! It's 11 o'clock at night, of course she is going to cry it is way past her bedtime and you admitted that you woke her up. She doesn't deserve to be threatened for crying(nobody does) and both of your kids needed to be in bed!! Oh and don't think I didn't notice the lovely looks you gave me when I was doing the warning overheads (you know the 15,10 and 5 minute warnings). It is that late and you are an idiot.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes!  It bugs me when parents take their little ones out that late and then wonder why they are so crabby.  I mean, really?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 19, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok....this explains the two mobile coupons I had yesterday for $20.  How is this even legal, though?  Coupons cannot be copied/scanned, which is what this does.  And how am I supposed to see what the coupon is for before I am presented the bar code?  Cain even ask?  Contrary to some guests (and even TMs) perception, the process is not scan the coupon and see if the register takes it, even though it's expired, they don't have the specific product, etc.  And don't the companies want the coupons turned in?  It looks like he is still trying to figure out how to put in manufacturer coupons....but then a company wouldn't be reimbursed for it....
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> Ok, the target coupons clearly say they cannot be scanned, transferred, copied, etc.  I will not be accepting these at my register without a GSTL's okay.  As for the $20 gift card one, that's big enough that Spot ought to be aware of it and shutting it down themselves if they want (I can't find anything but a bar code on that one).



I've been meaning to post about this, But I'm honestly surprised AP is not being notified about it either. Anyway some very creative "guests" have discovered that the pharmacy gift card coupons will scan at any register without verification. This has been a problem, as some have decided it's okay to copy this bar code and redistribute it... 

Now, I've been asked myself why Spot doesn't just blacklist the bar code, well Target doesn't have the time to create unique bar codes so they make one master and print off coupons with that. So if someone discovers a flaw with a coupon, they can continue using it until the actual coupon expires  

To sum it up, if someone comes through your lane with a mobile coupon for a gift card, politely tell them it's fraudulent and notify AP.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

There was actually an email sent out in June not to accept SnipSnap anything.  Only in my store (and I suspect others) it never got past the person who received the email until the $20 gift card fiasco.  I'm not even sure if it got past me and the other cashier working the moment my GSTL mentioned it finally, but I'll do what I personally can.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

To that one guest...if the person with you wants to go back for another item, that's fine.  But you need to move, because you cannot hold your place in line and not allow others to check out.  Especially when I'm the only register open.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 19, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> The carts are not your personal trash cans!
> I find food containers, popcorn bags, soda cups, open toy packaging, USED DIAPERS!!! Especially the people who buy car seats and leave the old car seat with the box in the cart!



I swear on everything I have had like 3 people do that to me


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 19, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I've been meaning to post about this, But I'm honestly surprised AP is not being notified about it either. Anyway some very creative "guests" have discovered that the pharmacy gift card coupons will scan at any register without verification. This has been a problem, as some have decided it's okay to copy this bar code and redistribute it...
> 
> Now, I've been asked myself why Spot doesn't just blacklist the bar code, well Target doesn't have the time to create unique bar codes so they make one master and print off coupons with that. So if someone discovers a flaw with a coupon, they can continue using it until the actual coupon expires
> 
> To sum it up, if someone comes through your lane with a mobile coupon for a gift card, politely tell them it's fraudulent and notify AP.



I need some  tips on internals....I'll be pming you soon


----------



## CartStryke (Aug 19, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> The carts are not your personal trash cans!
> I find food containers, popcorn bags, soda cups, open toy packaging, USED DIAPERS!!! Especially the people who buy car seats and leave the old car seat with the box in the cart!



That's always fun, but I have one better. At my old store, I'm presuming somebody decided to buy a new microwave. I say that, because I went out to collect carts at one point during the day and found a microwave in one that had to have been at least a decade or more old.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, we are out of most school supplies. It is Sunday night.  School starts this week.  Not every parent in the district waited until a half hour before closing on an extremely busy weekend to start searching for school supplies.


----------



## SavestheDay (Aug 19, 2012)

to that one very, _very_ regular guest who LOOOOOVES to go to my lane right at 11 pm when we're closing because i'm nice; she said "so i talked to the manager and he said to give me this for $1" -"ma'am, it says it's $3.99 tho and it's not on sale." -"well i directly talked to hiim!!!!! you're no good! let me see your *bleeping* manager!!!!!!!" *gstl comes and says "what can i do here?" - "she's no good! she's trying to charge me $4 dollars for this microwave dinner & she's gonna probably stick it in her pocket!!!!" --"ma'am there's really no reason to yell, can you tell me the name of the manager who said this?" --"why the hell does it matter to you!!! it's supposed to be $1, you're acting like a damn cop so i'm just gonna go to another register for someone who will give it to me for $1!!" (basically that back in forth went on for a good 20 minutes and towards the end she sees this $1 see spot sandwich container with dr suess on it and says "what is heavens name is this?! who made this kind of garbage!" ...........basically all of us were dying at that point and laughing at the fact that she ALWAYS goes to my lane. WHY ME, LADY WHY MEEEE?!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 20, 2012)

To that one kid who thought it was a real smart idea to open WOW Cataclysm while sitting on the basedeck against the TV Wall, then take the registration card out, turn on your cellphone and call a friend with the code .... all while peak week is going on. ... You deserve everything that's coming to you you miserable putz. Don't look dumbfounded at me when I bust you for it.

To the legion of guests who come through the store on peak week, I don't mind helping each and every one of you cause it makes my shift blow by ... plus the numerous 'team where can i find item x' questions keep me on my toes. Basically you're the impetus for me looking competent at my job, much to the dismay of TLs everywhere.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 20, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes, we are out of most school supplies. It is Sunday night.  School starts this week.  Not every parent in the district waited until a half hour before closing on an extremely busy weekend to start searching for school supplies.


So far the only thing for sure that I know we are out of is #2 pencils. I guess there are other things that I am just only aware of. School starts here in the morning, so i expect tonight to be a busy one. Just hope we have no call-ins, so can attempt to get a good zone. If not I guess our new STL (first day at our store) will see what things are like at our little, but good Target.


----------



## NoRedCards (Aug 20, 2012)

I had one guest stop me near shoes yesterday as they were walking from hardware toward me (C in our store).....he asked where picture frames were, since he was looking for something on his registry (aisle G21)....I pointed him in the right direction (snuck a peek at the registry), and he noticed the sign.....he then proceeded to inform me that our aisles were mismarked, so being stupid, I asked him to explain.....I was over in G21 and there was nothing but toys.....I politely told him that that was aisle C21, not G21.....he about had a temper tamtrum trying to tell me that I was mistaken.....I walked away before I finished the thought in my mind......the mans poor wife just looked embarrassed as she snuck down the aisle in domestics that was closest......


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 20, 2012)

AmICrazy said:


> So far the only thing for sure that I know we are out of is #2 pencils. I guess there are other things that I am just only aware of. School starts here in the morning, so i expect tonight to be a busy one. Just hope we have no call-ins, so can attempt to get a good zone. If not I guess our new STL (first day at our store) will see what things are like at our little, but good Target.



We aren't out of everything, but you know how guests love to exaggerate.  I think we are out of the cheap wide rule notebooks, as everyone has been buying the college rule ones for their elementary school aged kids....poor kids.

People were commenting they went to Walmart first and that was the biggest mistake of their lives and the school supply situation there is a joke.  So we've been a heavy hitter, I guess.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PN6xemdjik  <-- This was me when I got home last night.  I need a vacation.  WARNING:  Contains a couple bad words, so if easily offended.....you can't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 22, 2012)

To the old lady who when I showed her where the ammonia was had the terminity to admit that she used it to "throw on the cats that came in her yard."

F U C K YOU!!!! You are an evil person and I hope you slip and spill it all over yourself.
Which is what I really wanted to say but I just stood there with my mouth open because I couldn't believe someone could be that disgusting.
DIAF!


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 22, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the old lady who when I showed her where the ammonia was had the terminity to admit that she used it to "throw on the cats that came in her yard."
> 
> F U C K YOU!!!! You are an evil person and I hope you slip and spill it all over yourself.
> Which is what I really wanted to say but I just stood there with my mouth open because I couldn't believe someone could be that disgusting.
> DIAF!


I would have told her that's mean.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm snuggling with one of my (indoor only) cats right now.  I cannot imagine what would lead a person to believe such cruelty is okay.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes, we are out of most school supplies. It is Sunday night.  School starts this week.  Not every parent in the district waited until a half hour before closing on an extremely busy weekend to start searching for school supplies.


These are also the same people who will go shopping for their kids' Halloween costumes THAT NIGHT, then drive us buggy asking every single TM "Is this ALL you have....?" when we've had it out for 6+ weeks. 
Where the @#$!! were you while everyone else was in shopping?


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys will love this.

Im over in market zoning, and an unfamiliar male voice comes onto the walkie saying there is a guest masturbating in the womens lingerie.  Now...I was just shocked at what I heard and was dumbfounded at first and thought nobody could possibly be that stupid to announce that over the walkie, and then realized some idiot got a hold of one of the walkies.  It didnt stop there though.  They kept going on about how the "guest" was really going at it and how he got it all everywhere and how it was nasty and gross and etc, you get the point.

Turns out our cart attendant had lost his walkie a little earlier.  Its just one of those stories you just have to shake your head at and laugh.  Cant believe it happened.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> These are also the same people who will go shopping for their kids' Halloween costumes THAT NIGHT, then drive us buggy asking every single TM "Is this ALL you have....?" when we've had it out for 6+ weeks.
> Where the @#$!! were you while everyone else was in shopping?



Did have someone last Sunday ask where the Halloween costumes were. I told them that I told they were still a the vendor's warehouse or factory. See then gave me a puzzled look. I then explained that were were waiting for the school supplies to see down before we started to set something new there.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 23, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> You guys will love this.
> 
> Im over in market zoning, and an unfamiliar male voice comes onto the walkie saying there is a guest masturbating in the womens lingerie.  Now...I was just shocked at what I heard and was dumbfounded at first and thought nobody could possibly be that stupid to announce that over the walkie, and then realized some idiot got a hold of one of the walkies.  It didnt stop there though.  They kept going on about how the "guest" was really going at it and how he got it all everywhere and how it was nasty and gross and etc, you get the point.
> 
> Turns out our cart attendant had lost his walkie a little earlier.  Its just one of those stories you just have to shake your head at and laugh.  Cant believe it happened.



Did once have a guest get on the PA using the phone to announce how we were slashing prices on TVs by 50%. I don't remember if this person was caught or not.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 24, 2012)

AmICrazy said:


> Did once have a guest get on the PA using the phone to announce how we were slashing prices on TVs by 50%. I don't remember if this person was caught or not.



Did guests go running to electronics? lol


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 25, 2012)

Probably like the stampede scene from "Lion King".


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 25, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Did guests go running to electronics? lol



I think our guests were smart enough to figure out that is only some idiot playing with the phone.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 25, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Probably like the stampede scene from "Lion King".



Only just a few guests in the store, so no stampede.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 25, 2012)

To the 2 different guests who went off on a tirade against me and the Food ETLs last night... **** YOU.

If you think you're going to have your problem resolved by using personal insults and an unwillingness to listen, that is not the case. Some things are outside of our control, and we cannot help it. If you were polite and willing to cooperate, we would have given you a discount like we did for the guest behind you, but all you wanted to do was talk ****. Seriously get a life.


----------



## band_rules16 (Aug 25, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> You guys will love this.
> 
> Im over in market zoning, and an unfamiliar male voice comes onto the walkie saying there is a guest masturbating in the womens lingerie.  Now...I was just shocked at what I heard and was dumbfounded at first and thought nobody could possibly be that stupid to announce that over the walkie, and then realized some idiot got a hold of one of the walkies.  It didnt stop there though.  They kept going on about how the "guest" was really going at it and how he got it all everywhere and how it was nasty and gross and etc, you get the point.
> 
> Turns out our cart attendant had lost his walkie a little earlier.  Its just one of those stories you just have to shake your head at and laugh.  Cant believe it happened.



Not sure if a TM lost a walkie or what, but the last ten days I was at Spot, someone would scream expletives through the walkie. I could barely understand people on it any, so I didn't really notice, but our leaders kept freaking out about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2012)

Meh, we had that happen after a disgruntled (as opposed to 'gruntled') former TM took a walkie with him & would rant over the walkie from the parking lot. He only did it when a certain SrTL was on duty & only 'til the battery died. 
He was caught trying to switch out batteries so AP confiscated it, walked him out & threatened him with trespass charges.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 26, 2012)

To the family checking out in the lane behind me yesterday:

To the four year old, who came up behind me and in one swift motion turned off my register while I was helping a guest:  ARGH!

To the nine year old sister who made him apologize: You are one classy kid.  Thank you.

To the mom who just watched this unfold and didn't say anything to the four year old or me: You are in charge.  Act like it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2012)

They don't call that button on the CPU a 'kill switch' for nuthin'.
Too bad there isn't one on that kid....


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 26, 2012)

To the guests who bring the store next door it doesn't match our store so please,please do not bring them in. It's obvious it isn't a Target cart...... Leave it outside come inside take a Target cart duh!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2012)

TargetTeam said:


> To the guests who bring the store next door it doesn't match our store so please,please do not bring them in. It's obvious it isn't a Target cart...... Leave it outside come inside take a Target cart duh!



My store is in the middle of a big plaza, so we get stuck with carts from all different stores. Lowe's, Party City, Babies R Us, even the arts and crafts store two doors down. Apparently we're the only ones in the plaza that care about collecting our carts.


----------



## CartStryke (Aug 26, 2012)

I remember getting a Party City cart at my old store. Christmas Tree Shops or Ross was one thing as they were in the same area, and Toys R Us wasn't too farfetched, but Party City? They had to have been a good three miles away at least. It got so bad at one point I was wondering if people would store shopping carts in their cars just to drop them off somewhere else.


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 26, 2012)

Our ETL-GSTL  used to get angry and tell the CA go grab those carts out of the guests hands and give them a Target cart stat but then he realized it is more work and finally gave up LOL.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 27, 2012)

Had another stores shopping cart mysteriously find its way into our store once.... That store is across a busy street, so how it got here is a mystery! One of our CA's told me the other day that one of the police dropped a cart off that apparently made its way a mile down the road somehow. How these things happen is beyond me lol.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 27, 2012)

We've had our electric carts found across the street before.  Teenagers love riding their friends around in carts..


----------



## Target Annie (Aug 27, 2012)

to the woman who asked if we had a women's restroom.

No, you have to use the outhouse out back!


----------



## alloverthefloor (Aug 28, 2012)

Had my first ever guest ask where the entrance was! Had to look away to hide my smirk as a fellow tm told them.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 28, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I remember getting a Party City cart at my old store. Christmas Tree Shops or Ross was one thing as they were in the same area, and Toys R Us wasn't too farfetched, but Party City? They had to have been a good three miles away at least. It got so bad at one point I was wondering if people would store shopping carts in their cars just to drop them off somewhere else.



My first store used to be next to a few other retailers and we'd get their carts sometimes. It was always funny to see a green or yellow cart in the store. Now my store isn't close to any other retailers. 

I'd love to have seen the cop bring back the stray cart. What a funny thing to see a cop do!


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 29, 2012)

To all guests:

Are you oblivious to why we have product in different temp zones?  Stop putting my cooler and freezer product on dry market shelves, stop putting my dry product in the freezer, and stop putting non market related crap in my freezers, coolers, and dry areas.  It really isnt that hard, I swear guests have a mental deficiency or something.

Get out of the main aisle or go up to target cafe/starbucks and sit if you want to talk.  There was literally a group of 4-5 people taking up 3/4 of the main aisle in front of my dry section for 40 minutes.  I kid you not.  I did several pulls and they didnt move one freaking inch.  I have noticed this alot lately.  People just having a good old time sitting in one damn spot on the main aisle taking up at least half the space for 20+ minutes just chatting away.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 29, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> Are you oblivious to why we have product in different temp zones?  Stop putting my cooler and freezer product on dry market shelves, stop putting my dry product in the freezer, and stop putting non market related crap in my freezers, coolers, and dry areas.  It really isnt that hard, I swear guests have a mental deficiency or something.



Sounds like the guests at my store who put ice cream and frozen dinners in the pop coolers at the lanes. :facepalm: I wonder if they do the same thing with their groceries at home...


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like the guests at my store who put ice cream and frozen dinners in the pop coolers at the lanes. :facepalm: I wonder if they do the same thing with their groceries at home...



At least they are making an effort to keep it cold!!! 

But seriously why do people do that...They have to know its just going to be thrown out due to being out of temp right?  right?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 29, 2012)

alloverthefloor said:


> Had my first ever guest ask where the entrance was! Had to look away to hide my smirk as a fellow tm told them.



Isn't that crazy?  I get that at least once a week and its not always from elderly guests either!


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 29, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> My first store used to be next to a few other retailers and we'd get their carts sometimes. It was always funny to see a green or yellow cart in the store. Now my store isn't close to any other retailers.
> 
> I'd love to have seen the cop bring back the stray cart. What a funny thing to see a cop do!



I had one STL that would panic if a guest brought in a TJMaxx or Pier One cart.  He would stop the guest and tell them he would bring them a new cart, and he take the other store cart.

The TJ Maxx store next to my old store would never get their carts.  I would see several in our cart corrals at closing and in front of their store. If I ever saw one in our corrals, I made it a point to knock them around a little extra and leave them upside down.  Or throw one in the basket of another.


----------



## Ligithrese (Aug 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> My store is in the middle of a big plaza, so we get stuck with carts from all different stores. Lowe's, Party City, Babies R Us, even the arts and crafts store two doors down. Apparently we're the only ones in the plaza that care about collecting our carts.


We have a Marshall's close by, and we constantly get their carts in our lots, but not never in the store. Our CAs suck at responding to carry outs, but they definitely know how to kepo blue carts out of our store.


----------



## Ligithrese (Aug 29, 2012)

To that one creepy guest, no, I can't give you that TV for $100 less because the TV you wanted was currently out of stock. Go ahead to Walmart, you're still supporting my income, considering my fiancee is the ZMS of Electronics/Entertainment at the nearest Wally World. 

Also, to the other guest who legit yelled at me because I couldn't unlock the Otterboxes and ring them out for you because our kind and nice Target Mobile rep was at lunch. Yes, it is ridiculous that he is the only one who works here, but in his defense, one employee was fired for attendance, one transferred, and the other is on maternity leave. He's trying hard to hire someone else so things like this don't happen again.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to find frozen turkeys and ham in the softlines panty bins and shoe departments...





mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like the guests at my store who put ice cream and frozen dinners in the pop coolers at the lanes. :facepalm: I wonder if they do the same thing with their groceries at home...


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 29, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> I used to find frozen turkeys and ham in the softlines panty bins and shoe departments...


I have no comment


----------



## Target Annie (Aug 29, 2012)

LittleJohn said:


> I have no comment



c'mon, I think something has run a fowl, Porky the pig has attempted an escape, but fell short of getting the appropriate footwear.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Every year around thanksgiving i find them! Not as creepy as finding a cucumber in the thong bins!! Lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 30, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Every year around thanksgiving i find them! Not as creepy as finding a cucumber in the thong bins!! Lol



As long as you don't find Vaseline with them you should be OK.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 30, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Not as creepy as finding a cucumber in the thong bins!! Lol


Better there than in the "family planning" aisle....


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Aug 30, 2012)

I havent found anything when ive zoned that aisle in hba but i always find the empty packages for those vibrating things. Usually i find those in the girls or rtw jean walls.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 31, 2012)

to that one guest who thought it was a great idea to pat me on the stomach and say "you're the man, get it done" ... i hope karma rewards both of us accordingly.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Sep 6, 2012)

to that one guest

you were really nasty, we didn't have what you wanted...I don't care that you want to **** target.  also I don't care if you're going to wal mart


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 6, 2012)

To that one guest...you spent more energy arguing with us about why you couldn't exit out the emergency door in the TSC than you would have had you walked down to the correct doors in the first place.  Yes, it says "exit" above the door to the TSC.  If the roof of the store collapses or the store is on fire or some other mass evacuation is needed to happen ASAP, then we would likely let you exit out that door.  Until then, use the automatic doors like every other person on this planet.

And I suspect had you taken one further step into the TSC after the door was already closed in your face once, AP would have enjoyed escorting you out.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 7, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest...you spent more energy arguing with us about why you couldn't exit out the emergency door in the TSC than you would have had you walked down to the correct doors in the first place.  Yes, it says "exit" above the door to the TSC.  If the roof of the store collapses or the store is on fire or some other mass evacuation is needed to happen ASAP, then we would likely let you exit out that door.  Until then, use the automatic doors like every other person on this planet.
> 
> And I suspect had you taken one further step into the TSC after the door was already closed in your face once, AP would have enjoyed escorting you out.



Wow!


----------



## researchr (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear guests, if you smell, please shower before you come into the store. I can only hold my breath for so long...


----------



## salesfloor10 (Sep 8, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> To all guests:
> 
> Are you oblivious to why we have product in different temp zones?  Stop putting my cooler and freezer product on dry market shelves, stop putting my dry product in the freezer, and stop putting non market related crap in my freezers, coolers, and dry areas.  It really isnt that hard, I swear guests have a mental deficiency or something.
> 
> Get out of the main aisle or go up to target cafe/starbucks and sit if you want to talk.  There was literally a group of 4-5 people taking up 3/4 of the main aisle in front of my dry section for 40 minutes.  I kid you not.  I did several pulls and they didnt move one freaking inch.  I have noticed this alot lately.  People just having a good old time sitting in one damn spot on the main aisle taking up at least half the space for 20+ minutes just chatting away.



OMG I call that the family reunion. At my store it tends to happen RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE CHECKLANES! GTFO! lol. Go sit at food ave or starbucks or somewhere else please! 



TargetOldTimer said:


> Isn't that crazy?  I get that at least once a week and its not always from elderly guests either!



My store's remodel was completed OVER a year ago and people still seem lost as to where the exit is. I get asked where the exit is when I'm in electronics ALL THE TIME. (Keep in mind, the exit has not changed...that didn't change in remodel). 
I had someone ask me where our books were located as they were standing where they would have been over a year ago. I have to wonder, have these people not shopped at my store in over a year?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Paint color, maybe! Green or blue doors?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2012)

Naaaaah, we got 'em & it still doesn't work. Guests just meander around.


----------



## researchr (Sep 9, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> I had someone ask me where our books were located as they were standing where they would have been over a year ago. I have to wonder, have these people not shopped at my store in over a year?



We remodeled 3 years ago and guests still do that!


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't get cranky with me because you didn't bother to read the ad or signs that the buy one, get one half off was limited to one brand of shoe.  But you seriously gave me a good laugh when you threw a fit when I said you'd have to go to GS to do the return because you weren't going to wait in line.  If you didn't want to open up your mouth before you paid (it should have been obvious when you saw the total that the one wasn't half off), then what do you expect?  Part of me wishes there hadn't been an LOD a couple lanes down who could take care of it.  Because then you definitely would have waited longer than going to GS like I told you to.


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 10, 2012)

I really felt like fussing at a few guests yesterday.....one that had to shop the endcap I was working on which I had managed to get exactly one item on....she almost pushed me out of the way, and then took a couple of minutes before she finally moved......and then the older lady who was fussing that we really need to clean up Dollar Spot while she is shopping the stuff that we are trying to work on salvaging out so that we set the new product.....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 11, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> I really felt like fussing at a few guests yesterday.....one that had to shop the endcap I was working on which I had managed to get exactly one item on....she almost pushed me out of the way, and then took a couple of minutes before she finally moved......and then the older lady who was fussing that we really need to clean up Dollar Spot while she is shopping the stuff that we are trying to work on salvaging out so that we set the new product.....



i hate those rude older guests.  i was working the pfresh truck and i was stocking one of the coolers when one of them shoved her way through and closed the cooler door with me in between it still.  i wanted to put her head in between the door and close it hard


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Sep 11, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> I really felt like fussing at a few guests yesterday.....one that had to shop the endcap I was working on which I had managed to get exactly one item on....she almost pushed me out of the way, and then took a couple of minutes before she finally moved......and then the older lady who was fussing that we really need to clean up Dollar Spot while she is shopping the stuff that we are trying to work on salvaging out so that we set the new product.....



I can't stand re-setting See Spot while we are open. They can CLEARLY see that we have Flatbeds out there with boxes on them, that we are running in and out of the aisles, that we are in the process of of Re-replenishing the EMPTY aisles... Quit squeezing yourself into the already narrow area with your shopping cart and your husband following you with the stroller. I'm trying to work here. Come back later. 
As to the Salvage Issue, that's the first thing we pulled out at 6 A.M. It was pretty clear what was salvage and what was not (pink dots). By the time the store opened, it was in re-packs taken care of by Price Accuracy.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2012)

And we all know how much fun it is when "green dot is 70% off" signs are plastered all over yet a guest will demand 70 off for the "brand new" RED dot dollar merchandise because a few pieces were tossed in the wrong bin.
You may be color-blind but it ain't happenin'.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> And we all know how much fun it is when "green dot is 70% off" signs are plastered all over yet a guest will demand 70 off for the "brand new" RED dot dollar merchandise because a few pieces were tossed in the wrong bin.
> You may be color-blind but it ain't happenin'.



Oh, God.  Last weekend was hell for that....do you know how much crap a person has to buy to get $150 worth of 30 cent items?  I'll give you a hint....the register can't handle the entire order at once.....


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 12, 2012)

someone wanted to buy 100 of these containers that was not on clearance (we didn't even have 100 of them) and before i could even tell them that we got into an argument over whether orange triangles were the same at orange stars. I'm now being reported to the corporate office and will lose my job because i obviously didn't pass preschool since i don't know my shapes. 

And that's a quote.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2012)

And I used to think stupid hung out at MY store all the time....


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> someone wanted to buy 100 of these containers that was not on clearance (we didn't even have 100 of them) and before i could even tell them that we got into an argument over whether orange triangles were the same at orange stars. I'm now being reported to the corporate office and will lose my job because i obviously didn't pass preschool since i don't know my shapes.
> 
> And that's a quote.



Lets predict the guest survey comment :excited:

"Some lady at your store argued with me saying that triangles were not the same as stars. She should be fired..."


----------



## PrincessDagger (Sep 12, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> someone wanted to buy 100 of these containers that was not on clearance (we didn't even have 100 of them) and before i could even tell them that we got into an argument over whether orange triangles were the same at orange stars. I'm now being reported to the corporate office and will lose my job because i obviously didn't pass preschool since i don't know my shapes.
> 
> And that's a quote.



Can't even begin to tell you how many people came through my store trying to get everything in See Spot for 70% off. Like you, I was trying to explain the whole shapes thing and it just made people mad. I printed another sign and kept it handy at the front lanes so I could show the guests that they read the sign wrong. And yet I was STILL wrong. People are amazing sometimes.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes!  Stars are not triangles! I did have one guest admit that she probably just saw the color orange and that's all she comprehended (since the triangles and stars were the same color).


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes!  Stars are not triangles! I did have one guest admit that she probably just saw the color orange and that's all she comprehended (since the triangles and stars were the same color).



One of my ex girlfriends visited your store?!
(I wish I was making this up. She was a TOTAL airhead, which may explain why she dated me for 6 months, LOL)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwww, pzycho....don't be so hard on yourself. 
That's what WE'RE here for.  j/k


----------



## babytrees (Sep 13, 2012)

to all of the guests who came up and asked me for help....thank you!! You made me look good to my team lead and the ones after he left just gave me an all over good feeling because I could help and they were appreciative. They were making sure to catch my name (too bad I was wearing the wrong name tonight...lol)


----------



## itvgeo (Sep 17, 2012)

A guest came up to me asking about where something is. The thing was I was at the checklane, paying for my stuff. When I am off the clock, I am off the clock and I can't (and actually don't want to) help anyone when I am buying my own stuff. Ask the cashier standing next to me and you if you need help. Thank you.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2012)

itvgeo said:


> A guest came up to me asking about where something is. The thing was I was at the checklane, paying for my stuff. When I am off the clock, I am off the clock and I can't (and actually don't want to) help anyone when I am buying my own stuff. Ask the cashier standing next to me and you if you need help. Thank you.



Ooooooh, yeh....that one even got its own thread it happened so much.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 17, 2012)

itvgeo said:


> A guest came up to me asking about where something is. The thing was I was at the checklane, paying for my stuff. When I am off the clock, I am off the clock and I can't (and actually don't want to) help anyone when I am buying my own stuff. Ask the cashier standing next to me and you if you need help. Thank you.



had one lady ask us about something when I was at checkout...I helped because she was asking how to get to the store across the street. Not Target business!! lol, I get a lot of guests asking me when I am break where to find things...I will get them asking when I am in street clothes. 

to get back to the subject....to all of the "parents" who come in and threaten to /follow through beat your kids. Is it any wonder they run away from you? You literally make me sick to my stomach


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 18, 2012)

Those guests who ask you where a product is and obviously put in no effort to look for it. 

For example, someone looking for windshield wipers.

"Sir, it's right there behind you. Right under the big sign that says "Automotive.""
:facepalm:


----------



## ThatSFGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Those guests who ask you where a product is and obviously put in no effort to look for it.
> 
> For example, someone looking for windshield wipers.
> 
> ...



Had something similar like this happen to me. Guest was walking the main aisle between Infants and Toys, toys are on the right, and came to the Electronics boat asking where the toys where. I was like, "Um... turn around". OH! There they are! How did I miss that!?.... Maybe if you weren't on your iPhone looking all important you would notice.


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 19, 2012)

ThatSFGuy said:


> Had something similar like this happen to me. Guest was walking the main aisle between Infants and Toys, toys are on the right, and came to the Electronics boat asking where the toys where. I was like, "Um... turn around". OH! There they are! How did I miss that!?.... Maybe if you weren't on your iPhone looking all important you would notice.



Exactly. Like if you obviously look like you're in a hurry/rush and ask, then yes I'll understand more. But if you have a shopping cart that's empty, looking like you just started shopping, please put some effort in looking lol. At least make it look like you looked at the big signs hanging all over the store.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 19, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Exactly. Like if you obviously look like you're in a hurry/rush and ask, then yes I'll understand more. But if you have a shopping cart that's empty, looking like you just started shopping, please put some effort in looking lol. At least make it look like you looked at the big signs hanging all over the store.



I thought everyone knew, Guests * NEVER READ SIGNS*...


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I thought everyone knew, Guests * NEVER READ SIGNS*...


Not in MY store anyway....


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 19, 2012)

ThatSFGuy said:


> Had something similar like this happen to me. Guest was walking the main aisle between Infants and Toys, toys are on the right, and came to the Electronics boat asking where the toys where. I was like, "Um... turn around". OH! There they are! How did I miss that!?.... Maybe if you weren't on your iPhone looking all important you would notice.



Or those guests at the lanes that can't find the gift cards even though they're on every other register.

"Ma'am, they're right on top...on top...they're right here.(!)"


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 19, 2012)

To that one lady: If you can afford to buy sheets that are Egyptian cotton, don't argue with us over a $2 price discrepancy. Also, please do us all a favor and learn how to read the ****ing signs.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait...you all do price checks for $2 for an item that expensive?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 19, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one lady: If you can afford to buy sheets that are Egyptian cotton, don't argue with us over a $2 price discrepancy. Also, please do us all a favor and learn how to read the ****ing signs.



To that one lady: If you can afford to buy sheets that are Egyptian cotton, why the **** are you shopping at Target?!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 19, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> To that one lady: If you can afford to buy sheets that are Egyptian cotton, why the **** are you shopping at Target?!



Because she would have cried if she had to pay $40 more for them @ BB&B...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 19, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Not in MY store anyway....



One of the biggest things we do in AP, is look for people who look up at the ceiling (for camera domes). I can guarantee you most "guests" do not read any signs...


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 20, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> To that one lady: If you can afford to buy sheets that are Egyptian cotton, why the **** are you shopping at Target?!



Fair point.


----------



## researchr (Sep 20, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Wait...you all do price checks for $2 for an item that expensive?



We price check EVERYTHING! I once had a register call for a price check on a bottle of vitamins..the price difference? 25 cents! I said to the the cashier "You're calling me for a quarter?" She said "oh, I didn't realize..." Ugg...


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2012)

At the other end of the spectrum, I once got reamed by an elec TL for doing a price check on a printer. 
The difference? $19.00.
Yeh, I did an inquiry & no, it hadn't been on sale EVER.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 20, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Because she would have cried if she had to pay $40 more for them @ BB&B...



Well that's too ****ing bad, if she can afford Egyptian Cotton, she can definently afford the $40 extra at bed bath and beyond and get a product that would last 3 times longer than if she decided to be a cheap **** and buy them at Target.


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 21, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Those guests who ask you where a product is and obviously put in no effort to look for it.
> 
> For example, someone looking for windshield wipers.
> 
> ...



Guest: "Oh I walked right past it (laughs)
Me in my head: "Yes, because I haven't heard that one before"


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Sep 22, 2012)

LittleJohn said:


> Guest: "Oh I walked right past it (laughs)
> Me in my head: "Yes, because I haven't heard that one before"



Oh, kinda like veteran tm's who walk in the fixture room and ask where to put away 9" hooks?  
Same place they have always been, right inside the door.
Look to your left, now look down, no, no, the 3rd box over, no, that has 12" pegs, the one next to it.  NO, on the right.
Yes, those really are 9".  Yes, I am sure.  See the hook that is zip tied to the front of the box, match it up to the one in your left hand...no thats your right.

Don't even get me started on the blank stares when they can't tell a row of 3' shelves from a row of 4'.

Think I'm joking?  Wish I was.

Our guests are actually pretty smart.


----------



## greydot (Sep 22, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Oh, kinda like veteran tm's who walk in the fixture room and ask where to put away 9" hooks?
> Same place they have always been, right inside the door.
> Look to your left, now look down, no, no, the 3rd box over, no, that has 12" pegs, the one next to it.  NO, on the right.
> Yes, those really are 9".  Yes, I am sure.  See the hook that is zip tied to the front of the box, match it up to the one in your left hand...no thats your right.
> ...



It's like you're walking around my brain sometimes.  Just YESTERDAY:

Plano TM: "There aren't any 9" peg hooks." 
Me: (First, I wonder why they bring this up to me since...well...last I checked but peghooks aren't signs, but yes, okay, larger scope....)  "Well we just sorted every peghook in the fixture room and there were 2 whole grey bins of them.  If there aren't any in there the only other place is "x".  Otherwise bring me your planogram so I can get the part number and how many you need for your set and I will order some for the store."  [x=typical fixture dump zone where they most recently dumped BTS fixtures that came down and were never put away]
TM never brings said planogram.
Next day;
PTL: "Hey, do we have any 9" peghooks?"
Me: "TM said they couldn't find any yesterday."
PTL: "So, did you bother going to help them look for them"
Me: "They told me they looked, and I am under the impression that they wouldn't lie about looking just to get me to look for them.  I haven't received any new ones, they said the bins were empty, and I told them to check X for them.  If all those turned up empty to bring me the POG with the part number and I would put it on the outgoing order"
PTL: "oh."
next time i see the TM
Me: "So did you still need me to order 9" peghooks?"
TM: "Nah, they were in X, PTL made me look there".

This literally took two days to resolve.  I am beyond the point of scouring the fixture room for literally one of the top 5 most common items in the store.  They're not hiding, it's not some exotic fixture you might not recognize.  I don't use peghooks for anything I do, so literally if you - the team that uses them consistantly and constantly cannot figure out if we have any more in the store - I am at a loss.  Now, that conversation isn't exact and it isn't word for word, it is my takeaway from what happened and the most simple summary I can give.  Obviously I help people look for fixtures all the time, but its things like these that happen on a consistent basis, and they need to do it themselves.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't use peghooks for anything I do said:
			
		

> <This!
> 
> Team, if you are lucky enough to have a person in your store that takes ownership of the fixture room and it is relatively clean, don't waste even more of their time by asking them where every simple fixture is.  You owe it to them to spend a few minutes to get to know where every thing is so you can be self reliant.  Its a small room, its not that hard.
> 
> Oh and if you are self or professionally diagnosed acrophobic , that still isn't a reason to dump your shelves on the floor.   I expect you to tell your team leader, so they can assign a healthy person to put them away.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 22, 2012)

greydot said:


> This literally took two days to resolve.  I am beyond the point of scouring the fixture room for literally one of the top 5 most common items in the store.
> They're not hiding, it's not some exotic fixture you might not recognize.
> I don't use peghooks for anything I do, so literally if you - the team that uses them consistently and constantly cannot figure out if we have any more in the store - I am at a loss.  Now, that conversation isn't exact and it isn't word for word, it is my takeaway from what happened and the most simple summary I can give.
> Obviously I help people look for fixtures all the time, but its things like these that happen on a consistent basis, and they need to do it themselves.



It's not the peghooks that give everyone kittens at our store it's the frelling fastbacks.
Which you order without ordering the peghooks, which is so stupid because as we all know, plastic breaks and metal not so much.
Big bin marked fast backs but they can't see it or they throw the peghho0ks back in the bins with the peghooks still attached.

And I do hide some things ...
So that when we run out I have a backup that has just disappeared into the void.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2012)

A mom was sitting in the cafe dining area with her 2 squirming boys trying to get them to finish their lunch when the older batted his drink off the table spilling it every where. The mom got up, collected her kids saying "Oopsie! That's our cue to go!" Leaving everything on the table, floor, chairs, etc.
Lady, I hope your kids throw up in your car.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 26, 2012)

i hate it when guests walk into recieving thinking there is a restroom they can use, no GTFO


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 27, 2012)

First of all, Jack wagon, my name isn't "Hey you!" Second, when you're yelling it from 30 feet away and I'm walking AWAY from you with my big silver purse on my shoulder because I'm on my break, don't get pissy with me when I don't realize you're talking to me.


----------



## researchr (Sep 27, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> First of all, Jack wagon, my name isn't "Hey you!" Second, when you're yelling it from 30 feet away and I'm walking AWAY from you with my big silver purse on my shoulder because I'm on my break, don't get pissy with me when I don't realize you're talking to me.



It's gotten to the point where I pretend to be on my cell phone if I have to be on break on the floor so I get left alone.


----------



## HRmajesty (Sep 27, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> First of all, Jack wagon, my name isn't "Hey you!" Second, when you're yelling it from 30 feet away and I'm walking AWAY from you with my big silver purse on my shoulder because I'm on my break, don't get pissy with me when I don't realize you're talking to me.



Texting with purse & lunch bag--guest yelled at me after 3 times I *very* politely said I was on my lunch & couldn't walk 2 sections over to help him with a vacuum.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 27, 2012)

researchr said:


> It's gotten to the point where I pretend to be on my cell phone if I have to be on break on the floor so I get left alone.



I do this too! LOL


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 27, 2012)

To the "vulture lady" who cranes her neck around to watch me make her drink: You watched me like a hawk as I made your drink as though you were waiting for me to make a mistake. Unbeknownst to you, my fellow baristas had warned me about you & how you look for any reason to complain in an attempt to get a free drink. They also told me EXACTLY how your drink is done so you didn't get a freebie on me. 
Blow THAT through your straw.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the "vulture lady" who cranes her neck around to watch me make her drink: You watched me like a hawk as I made your drink as though you were waiting for me to make a mistake. Unbeknownst to you, my fellow baristas had warned me about you & how you look for any reason to complain in an attempt to get a free drink. They also told me EXACTLY how your drink is done so you didn't get a freebie on me.
> Blow THAT through your straw.


That's a great drink!


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 28, 2012)

To the lady in the bakery last night.....I know whatever you were ordering was probably important....but do you think you could pay attention to your 3 year old who is standing up in the cart with his pants around his knees, and not wearing underwear or a diaper....there are some things no one needs to see in public!


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 28, 2012)

researchr said:


> It's gotten to the point where I pretend to be on my cell phone if I have to be on break on the floor so I get left alone.



Putting on a black pull over helps too.


----------



## researchr (Sep 28, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Putting on a black pull over helps too.



I am patiently waiting for cooler weather so I can do this!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2012)

researchr said:


> I am patiently waiting for cooler weather so I can do this!



This. If I have to go out on the floor during my break or lunch, I try to walk along the back walls whenever possible so guests don't spot me as easily. But it's nice when it's winter because I can just put on my coat and look like yet another guest.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 28, 2012)

researchr said:


> It's gotten to the point where I pretend to be on my cell phone if I have to be on break on the floor so I get left alone.



If you have a iPhone or iPod, put the ear buds in when your out on the floor. Guests will think your music is on too loud, and give up....


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2012)

To that one guest: If you're seriously raising a stink because the GSA directed you to another (shorter) line, I pity your family.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 28, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest: If you're seriously raising a stink because the GSA directed you to another (shorter) line, I pity your family.



He was probably upset he couldn't visit his "*favorite*" cashier...


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2012)

ap215 said:


> He was probably upset he couldn't visit his "*favorite*" cashier...



She got mad because she had to move. Next time I look at the guest comments, I'll be able to pick hers out.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> She got mad because she had to move. Next time I look at the guest comments, I'll be able to pick hers out.




But then if you didn't have her move the comment would be that the lines were too long or my favorite "Open more lanes at checkout."  Sure, we can open them all.  The problem is that there would be no cashiers at them but we can open them all:spiteful:.


----------



## Target Annie (Sep 29, 2012)

researchr said:


> It's gotten to the point where I pretend to be on my cell phone if I have to be on break on the floor so I get left alone.



shh! I do this all the time - works like a charm.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest: If you're seriously raising a stink because the GSA directed you to another (shorter) line, I pity your family.



She could have just said, "No thank you. I'd rather not.", but I guess doing something she didn't want to do and then complaining seemed ..... better?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 30, 2012)

To the Guests at my store, stop leaving your Starbucks cups on every other aisle.


----------



## ThatSFGuy (Sep 30, 2012)

ap215 said:


> To the Guests at my store, stop leaving your Starbucks cups on every other aisle.



THIS. And your freaking unfinished pretzels. Ugh.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 30, 2012)

ThatSFGuy said:


> THIS. And your freaking unfinished pretzels. Ugh.



Or your cold McDonalds cheeseburger (left in home storage).  Next time heat it up first!


----------



## AmICrazy (Sep 30, 2012)

ap215 said:


> To the Guests at my store, stop leaving your Starbucks cups on every other aisle.


One of my TMs gives me a bad time every night we zone. I tell her that leave a cup in every department, so I can get drink anytime I want one.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

How about melted ice cream pint in hba? Right next to the freezers!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2012)

...or the grey hamburger found in stationery


----------



## babytrees (Sep 30, 2012)

or the spilled drink found near the infant swings....that nobody noticed until there was gnats/fruit flies flying around it...nasty!!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2012)

*over the walkie*
Cart attendant, can you take the cart & just make a BIG loop around the store...?
Bring lots of Spitfire & paper towels.


----------



## BrokenPDA (Oct 1, 2012)

Or the popcorn trail that went from shoes through infant girls and ended in jewelry. Really? Were you leaving a trail so you could find your way back to the shoes?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2012)

Why is it that the ETL's don't pick that stuff up on their business walks?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 1, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Why is it that the ETL's don't pick that stuff up on their business walks?



that might look suspiciously like work.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 1, 2012)

To the one guest who had to squeeze in the inch between my cart and the endcap that I was standing next to waiting for the end of the aisle to clear out so I could get in.....really?

But thank you to the guest who kindly asked if I would put some cases of water that I was filling the home with in his cart instead of taking them off the shelf like the other 2 goofballs.....and said thank you afterwards, made my day!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 1, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Putting on a black pull over helps too.



Oh, I forgot to mention, I DIDN'T have a red shirt on at the time...I had worn a white shirt with a red vest and had taken the vest off! Of course, I was carrying it and I guess he just saw a "flash of red"...I would've thought the "all white" aspect of my back as I was walking AWAY from him might've been a hint I was "off the clock", though...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 1, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Or the popcorn trail that went from shoes through infant girls and ended in jewelry. Really? Were you leaving a trail so you could find your way back to the shoes?



I was walking behind a lady who was leaving a popcorn trail from FA through SBX and just kept looking down at it...she finally turned and looked at it on the floor behind her and saw me so I said "Here, let me pick that up for you" and she said "Oh, I'm sorry, i didn't realize" I was in a crappy mood so I said "yes you did..." She then proceeded to throw the ENTIRE bag out and hightailed it out of the store and her face was as red as my shirt! Lol!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2012)

And I thought I was the one shooting from the lip! 
Absolutely priceless.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Or the popcorn trail that went from shoes through infant girls and ended in jewelry. Really? Were you leaving a trail so you could find your way back to the shoes?


Easy cleanup vs cat litter!


commiecorvus said:


> Why is it that the ETL's don't pick that stuff up on their business walks?


Zoning team or dayside should got it first!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 2, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Or the popcorn trail that went from shoes through infant girls and ended in jewelry. Really? Were you leaving a trail so you could find your way back to the shoes?



They might have thought they were at IKEA, lol.


----------



## calimero (Oct 2, 2012)

To that guest who came screaming inside the store with her toddler in tow who got hurt on the parking lot .
I am truly sorry she got hurt ,but you are the parent ,and you should have held her hand crossing the parking lot !
How on earth is that the store's fault that a car almost hit her ? 

Idiot !!!!


----------



## AsAdvertised (Oct 2, 2012)

To that one guest who tore me a new butthole screaming at me that she did sign her WIC check..

Lady, I've been in the CO for a year. I stare at WIC checks DAILY. Your check was not signed... nor did it have the little "indents" that using a dead pen would have used. It was simply not signed. Also, you got your damn 6 cans of Infamil, WHY are you complaining. It's a loss to us not you. I think she just had baby blues and wanted to destroy a humans soul that morning. Oi. 

Back story: No one said anything to the guest. she came in, went to Guest Service and started screaming that we are "retarded little ****s" who don't make sure that WIC checks are signed before endorsing them. and then later changed her story that SHE DID sign her checks and that we were "retarded little ****s" for "deleting" her signature.

She claimed that she didn't sign, when shown the check, she flipped out that we erased her signature, the same signature that she claimed DIDN'T sign in the beginning.

I was just so full of wut.. I wanted to run into my CO and never leave. lol

Some mothers these days...


----------



## BrokenPDA (Oct 3, 2012)

ap215 said:


> They might have thought they were at IKEA, lol.



When I was younger, I literally got lost in IKEA. Didn't realize to follow the arrows haha.


----------



## AsAdvertised (Oct 3, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> When I was younger, I literally got lost in IKEA. Didn't realize to follow the arrows haha.



Me too. ahaha


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 3, 2012)

To that one coupon lady: Quite frankly, I don't care if they accepted two manufacturer's coupons for one item last time. It's not allowed, so I'm not going to do it. And the "manager" you speak to next time isn't gonna accept them either, so don't even bother.

To the next three guests: Thank you all for being not only civil, but also outstandingly nice.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 4, 2012)

to the guest that asked me 5 of the same  questions today, you got the same answer, which is O15

let me collaborate

1. where is your baby lotion? : O15

2.  where is your baby wash?: O15

3.  where is your powder?: O15

4.  where is your baby Wipes?: should be O15

5.  where is your baby shampoo?: O15

"really? ok which side is it on? : *O15*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 5, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> And I thought I was the one shooting from the lip!
> Absolutely priceless.



There could be a reason my ETL-Rx has had me typing almost exclusively lately and not working the register except for backup...I've been a little feisty lately


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2012)

Man, I only WISH I had that option.
It certainly beats goin' postal, tho....


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 5, 2012)

*elaborate


xPLUGZ said:


> to the guest that asked me 5 of the same  questions today, you got the same answer, which is O15
> 
> let me collaborate
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 7, 2012)

To that one cranky guest today, you were my first cranky guest at GS!  Congratulations!  And you won't be the last, I'm sure, since I now have two shifts under my belt.

But regardless....I'm sorry you didn't have your REDcard with you when you bought all that stuff at the other Target today.  And I'm sorry they are halfway across the metro area.  But no, I cannot redo the payment with your REDcard at my store.  You would need to go back to the original store.  And I'm really sorry the person at GS told you that you could do it at any Target.  Feel free to call their store and take it up with them.  And the fact that "every other retailer" lets you just use a statement or give a number or something?  That's called a rewards card....not a credit/debit card.  So if you need to get cranky with me, go ahead.  But there's nothing I can do.   And next time, leave your REDcard in your wallet.

But regardless, you've given me the confidence to know I can do this.  So, thanks!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 7, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one cranky guest today, you were my first cranky guest at GS!  Congratulations!  And you won't be the last, I'm sure, since I now have two shifts under my belt.
> 
> But regardless....I'm sorry you didn't have your REDcard with you when you bought all that stuff at the other Target today.  And I'm sorry they are halfway across the metro area.  But no, I cannot redo the payment with your REDcard at my store.  You would need to go back to the original store.  And I'm really sorry the person at GS told you that you could do it at any Target.  Feel free to call their store and take it up with them.  And the fact that "every other retailer" lets you just use a statement or give a number or something?  That's called a rewards card....not a credit/debit card.  So if you need to get cranky with me, go ahead.  But there's nothing I can do.   And next time, leave your REDcard in your wallet.
> 
> But regardless, you've given me the confidence to know I can do this.  So, thanks!



Congrats, you survived!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 8, 2012)

Guest_Servicebullseye said:


> Have to get this rant off my chest:
> 
> To that one Jew(no offense,it's what she is) woman guest that had the nerve to tell a fellow cashier that I was "incompetent" and I need to "move my ass" and you wanted to talk to a manager, f*ck you!! You seem like you never had to work a day in your life, let alone retail. Plus, you acted like you were high and mighty "telling" me that you were going to "exchange" your open dvd's because you paid cash and "didn't" have a receipt. Lemme guess, your one of many children didn't like the dvd's anymore?
> 
> ...



somehow you know this "jew woman" never had to work a day in her life? .... yeah, sorry all I read was 'i'm a whiney racist'


----------



## Guest_Servicebullseye (Oct 8, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> somehow you know this "jew woman" never had to work a day in her life? .... yeah, sorry all I read was 'i'm a whiney racist'



lol, racist i am not but thanks! and no I don't know if she "never had to work" I just assumed by the way she was acting because the registers are not the top class of equipment. Oh well


----------



## Guest_Servicebullseye (Oct 8, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> Why would you even call her a jew? That had absolutely nothing to do with the story and if you need to say "no offense" then it's probably offensive.



if your offended about it sorry but it is MY rant, if I want to say it I can. I didn't use any derogatory words nor say anything worse than Gallagher would.


----------



## Guest_Servicebullseye (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yea I deleted it even though its been "quoted" because obviously you can't say how you feel or rant because when you do, you get called names when you say the nationality/religion,etc...LMAO..


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 8, 2012)

Guest_Servicebullseye said:


> if your offended about it sorry but it is MY rant, if I want to say it I can. I didn't use any derogatory words nor say anything worse than Gallagher would.



but what was the point of calling her a jew??


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2012)

Guest_Servicebullseye my friend
I held off posting a response to you (mostly because the last time I fired something off like that I hurt someones feelings and I really didn't mean to) and I wanted to make what I said reasonable and not seem like I was being insulting to you.
Let me say that I understand that you might not have meant to come across as antisemitic, I get that I really do.
But keep in mind that while my wife is a Jew, I am a Jew, my mother-in-law is a Jew and my wife's stepfather, the Holocaust survivor, is a Jew; that any one of us could be a bad customer (and I'm laying odds on my mother-in-law), the first did not have anything to do with the second.
This thread has over a thousand posts to it (not all about guests I know) but only one brought up the guests religion so I'm sure you can see that people might be a little put off.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2012)

To that one guest (whose religion I don't know, nor does it matter):

Really?  The items rang up for $2 and you insist they should be $1.99?  I adjusted the price so you could save two whole cents?  Ok, granted, if the price on the shelf says $1.99, then that's what it should ring up.  But for two cents!?  I bet whoever gets the guest price challenge at the end of the day loved that one.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest (whose religion I don't know, nor does it matter):
> 
> Really?  The items rang up for $2 and you insist they should be $1.99?  I adjusted the price so you could save two whole cents?  Ok, granted, if the price on the shelf says $1.99, then that's what it should ring up.  But for two cents!?  I bet whoever gets the guest price challenge at the end of the day loved that one.



I can do you one better....I had a guest arguing with me today because her items rang up for LESS than what the shelf tag said!!! I guess the sign said "2/$5" and they were ringing up for $2.39. I couldn't get her to understand that 2@ $2.39 was only $4.78 so I went ahead and adjusted the price UP to $2.50 and made the qty "2" so it showed up as $5 on the receipt :huh:


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> I can do you one better....I had a guest arguing with me today because her items rang up for LESS than what the shelf tag said!!! I guess the sign said "2/$5" and they were ringing up for $2.39. I couldn't get her to understand that 2@ $2.39 was only $4.78 so I went ahead and adjusted the price UP to $2.50 and made the qty "2" so it showed up as $5 on the receipt :huh:



That is so sad.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 8, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> That is so sad.



I know....I even tried punching it in the register with "qty=2" so it came up as $4.78 and she insisted it was wrong!!! Fortunately, there were other TMs around who witnessed the entire thing so she can't come back and claim I did anything underhanded....I legitimately tried to explain it to her every way I knew how, but we were so busy, I couldn't waste any more time arguing with her. I figured, it was HER 22 cents! She's a little "peculiar" to begin with and INSISTED that _*I*_ come over and help her to begin with "because I know her"....we get some doozies in the pharmacy


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

I can charge you more...


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I would have.  I would hate to have to prove that I wasn't charging a customer more out of spite or revenge.  Of course your coworkers and the cameras will probably show the truth if it comes back, but sheesh!  Who does that?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I'm not sure I would have.  I would hate to have to prove that I wasn't charging a customer more out of spite or revenge.  Of course your coworkers and the cameras will probably show the truth if it comes back, but sheesh!  Who does that?



The guest would laugh at it too.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 8, 2012)

since when can you change the price UP?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 8, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> I can do you one better....I had a guest arguing with me today because her items rang up for LESS than what the shelf tag said!!! I guess the sign said "2/$5" and they were ringing up for $2.39. I couldn't get her to understand that 2@ $2.39 was only $4.78 so I went ahead and adjusted the price UP to $2.50 and made the qty "2" so it showed up as $5 on the receipt :huh:



What a stupid crotch dropping. Oops, I forgot I'm on a target board, I meant guest. So sorry!


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you can as I've nearly accidentally done it when hitting the wrong button.  Of course I doubt most people have ever tried it, because it would be stupid.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> since when can you change the price UP?



You can't. It does make good laugh for you.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 8, 2012)

You can only change the price up on refunds... pos stops you if its a sale afaik


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> since when can you change the price UP?



This. I'm fairly certain you can only adjust the price down.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 8, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can't. It does make good laugh for you.



You can do it through, 999/No Barcode...


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah, i knew you could do no barcode but i didn't think you could do price change and change it up unless it's a return.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2012)

ap215 said:


> You can do it through, 999/No Barcode...



Only if it's under $20 though. Anything higher than $20 requires a DPCI.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 9, 2012)

to that one guest-darling was it really worth it for that extra $4 because you didn't have a receipt and couldn't for over a half hour and about 6 tm's get it through your head that a)it's not sold at our store and b) you can only get the lowest price it did sell for at our store without a receipt. And seriously why the heck did you pay $6 for ONE chapstick. I would have wanted it to be made of gold flakes for that price.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 9, 2012)

Somewhere back there I was going to attempt to make a Sabbath joke (get it, never had to work a day in her life? *sigh*) but I decided not to.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> since when can you change the price UP?



It's probably due to our software....it's different back in pharmacy than the regular registers or even GS.

And for the record....I argued with her over the price and didn't want to do it...she was starting to get mad, there was a line forming behind her, and we were short-handed at the time so I needed to get back to "work".


----------



## Barcode (Oct 10, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> It's probably due to our software....it's different back in pharmacy than the regular registers or even GS.
> 
> And for the record....I argued with her over the price and didn't want to do it...she was starting to get mad, there was a line forming behind her, and we were short-handed at the time so I needed to get back to "work".



Yeah pharm software is a little bit different, wouldn't surprise me actually.


----------



## giggles (Oct 10, 2012)

To that one guest with the young child in the cart, please realize that I was holding the hot salted pretzel you just paid for the fight between two other guests broke out at the exit door. Also please realize that I am vertically-challenged and am not intimidating in any way. What makes you think I would be the one to walk from behind my counter at Food Ave, across our food court seating, and around the carts to place myself in between two large women who were at each other's throats and cussing each other out? And I'm sorry that your young child was "watching this and is probably now scarred for life"...but we can't change channels. So deal with it.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2012)

That's when I'd pick up the phone, call the operator & tell them to send the LOD over for an imminent code green (injured guests).


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2012)

To that one guest: Did you honestly think you'd be able to get away with putting barcodes from [item X worth $5] on [item Y worth $100]? No soup [item Y] for you! Also, you set yourself up by asking me if [item Y] was on sale, you dumb ****.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest: Did you honestly think you'd be able to get away with putting barcodes from [item X worth $5] on [item Y worth $100]? No soup [item Y] for you! Also, you set yourself up by asking me if [item Y] was on sale, you dumb ****.



I sure hope AP was notified. Barcoding is actually a felony in quite a few states, as well.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I sure hope AP was notified. Barcoding is actually a felony in quite a few states, as well.



I called over the GSTL and she notified AP. Our TPS was very grateful and I got a free meal out of it from the STL.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> I called over the GSTL and she notified AP. Our TPS was very grateful and I got a free meal out of it from the STL.



Nice!  Last time I caught a bar code switch (two in one transaction), the ETL just said something along the lines of, "yeah, that'll happen."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Nice!  Last time I caught a bar code switch (two in one transaction), the ETL just said something along the lines of, "yeah, that'll happen."



AP should be told that ETL's are refusing to report theft.


----------



## giggles (Oct 14, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> That's when I'd pick up the phone, call the operator & tell them to send the LOD over for an imminent code green (injured guests).



I would've, if the GSTL wasn't already jogging towards the door calling for LOD and all ETLs, lol....


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 14, 2012)

Look, I know we have lots of interesting things to look at in the store.  But seriously...could you move to the fire hallway a bit quicker?  If a tornado comes barreling through here, I'd prefer not to get killed by the products you're so interested in looking at.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 15, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Look, I know we have lots of interesting things to look at in the store.  But seriously...could you move to the fire hallway a bit quicker?  If a tornado comes barreling through here, I'd prefer not to get killed by the products you're so interested in looking at.



Mention these two words. "DTL Visit"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2012)

That phrase alone can make my ETLs & TLs scatter like ants.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 17, 2012)

To that mysterious guest (or patron of one of the other stores in our plaza) who keeps sticking papers under my windshield wipers and in the crack between my doors:

1. Stay the **** away from my car.
2. I'm not interested in joining your gym or tanning salon. I am perfectly happy with my ghostly Northern European skin and the 187 pounds of non-muscle it encases.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 18, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that mysterious guest (or patron of one of the other stores in our plaza) who keeps sticking papers under my windshield wipers and in the crack between my doors:
> 
> 1. Stay the **** away from my car.
> 2. I'm not interested in joining your gym or tanning salon. I am perfectly happy with my ghostly Northern European skin and the 187 pounds of non-muscle it encases.



seriously, everyday i get it from the frame broiler


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 18, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that mysterious guest (or patron of one of the other stores in our plaza) who keeps sticking papers under my windshield wipers and in the crack between my doors:
> 
> 1. Stay the **** away from my car.
> 2. I'm not interested in joining your gym or tanning salon. I am perfectly happy with my ghostly Northern European skin and the 187 pounds of non-muscle it encases.



AP should be watching your parking lot a little bit carefully. A TPS can be sent out to enforce no soliciting, and hand out a trespass notice.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Oct 18, 2012)

In most cities, placing flyers under windshield wipers is "littering".   If TPS wanted, they could get the local police to fine the businesses leaving the flyers.


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 18, 2012)

every time someone sticks a piece of paper on my car - I call them and tell them clearly how angry I am, how it's illegal in our lot to solicit, and that they need to stay the blank away from my car.

Always get lots of apologies


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 18, 2012)

ap215 said:


> AP should be watching your parking lot a little bit carefully. A TPS can be sent out to enforce no soliciting, and hand out a trespass notice.



We have more than enough going on *inside* the store, it would be disastrous for AP to leave the building.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Oct 23, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> You can only change the price up on refunds... pos stops you if its a sale afaik



Fun Fact: With supervisor numbers you can change the price up, at the guest service registers at least. It did question me though because once I changed the price up it said "To continue press no" (K1 was yes, K3 was no). It felt like the computer was pulling a matrix on me and asking if I wanted the red pill or the blue pill...

As a side note, no barcodes are not limited with supervisor numbers. For the fun of it I entered a no barcode for $99,999 and the computer was like "sounds good!"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2012)

To the high-roller: I'd JUST opened & you were ONLY buying a coffee. So when you slapped a $100 on the counter & said "That's all I got, darlin'. If ya can't break it I guess the coffee's free, huh?" I broke it for you all right & you wound up with enough $1s to look like you were headed to a strip joint. 
Jerk.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the high-roller: I'd JUST opened & you were ONLY buying a coffee. So when you slapped a $100 on the counter & said "That's all I got, darlin'. If ya can't break it I guess the coffee's free, huh?" I broke it for you all right & you wound up with enough $1s to look like you were headed to a strip joint.
> Jerk.



I hate when I'm opening and someone buys a candy bar or a pop with a hundred. And the GSTL wonders why I've put in 5 change requests in the first hour!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing worse than having your drawers cleaned out first thing.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

That, or early on a Saturday morning, everyone wants $40 back in cash.  It's bad enough when I get a bunch of guests doing it, but when the early TMs going on break do it?  I really want to smack someone.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Nothing worse than having your drawers cleaned out first thing.



I dunno...I think in the right setting, I would appreciate that extra touch!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 23, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> That, or [...] everyone wants $40 back in cash.



That too.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2012)

And they'll do it even tho there's an ATM right there because there's no trans fee.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 23, 2012)

Mr Quickart said:


> As a side note, no barcodes are not limited with supervisor numbers. For the fun of it I entered a no barcode for $99,999 and the computer was like "sounds good!"



If I saw that on the register reports, I would have ran out of my office and grabbed the TM by the arm for interrogation...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> And they'll do it even tho there's an ATM right there because there's no trans fee.



That's because Target Partnered with Chase, a bank that no one seems to use 

Should have been BOFA or Wells Fargo.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 23, 2012)

ap215 said:


> That's because Target Partnered with Chase, a bank that no one seems to use
> 
> Should have been BOFA or Wells Fargo.



Target would **** themselves in the ass if they chose B of A...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 23, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Target would **** themselves in the ass if they chose B of A...



Love them or Hate Them, they have ATM's & Branch's everywhere and are really convenient.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

ap215 said:


> That's because Target Partnered with Chase, a bank that no one seems to use
> 
> Should have been BOFA or Wells Fargo.



Actually, half of the guests around here seem to use Chase.  So the fact that they wouldn't just step over to the ATM, and instead whine to me about the $40 limit just boggles my mind.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 23, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Actually, half of the guests around here seem to use Chase.  So the fact that they wouldn't just step over to the ATM, and instead whine to me about the $40 limit just boggles my mind.



You should mention, "Did you know we have a Chase ATM over there?"


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 23, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> every time someone sticks a piece of paper on my car - I call them and tell them clearly how angry I am, how it's illegal in our lot to solicit, and that they need to stay the blank away from my car.
> 
> Always get lots of apologies




I have never gotten anything on my car at work but a few years ago i kept getting flyers on my car every single weekend for the same place. I finally called the number and left a message and the guy called me back and said sorry and i never once had another flyer. Apparently he was paying some guy that lived in my complex to deliver them but he was only doing it there instead of going out to the rest of the town. oops!


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 24, 2012)

I was the irritate customer yesterday when I was checking under the hood of my wife's car for a burning smell to only find that the oil cap was left off 3 days prior when we took it to Walmart for an oil change.  I called the store and only got the shift manager and gave her a lashing of frustrated customer feedback.

I loved the lines she gave me, "We at Walmart want to make you 'the customer' happy and want to rectify the situation with you" then shift manager told me "Just to let you know our Tire & Lube technicians are not licensed mechanics but are certified by Walmart through company training..."  That really made me have a comfortable warm and fuzzy feeling...<insert sarcastic laugh>

Really how could someone forget to but the oil cap on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 24, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I was the irritate customer yesterday when I was checking under the hood of my wife's car for a burning smell to only find that the oil cap was left off 3 days prior when we took it to Walmart for an oil change.  I called the store and only got the shift manager and gave her a lashing of frustrated customer feedback.
> 
> I loved the lines she gave me, "We at Walmart want to make you 'the customer' happy and want to rectify the situation with you" then shift manager told me "Just to let you know our Tire & Lube technicians are not licensed mechanics but are certified by Walmart through company training..."  That really made me have a comfortable warm and fuzzy feeling...<insert sarcastic laugh>
> 
> Really how could someone forget to but the oil cap on.


i went to jiffy lube & they forgot to put the seal around the drain plug. i went back & got it fixed promptly. i havent been back there since that event.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 24, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I was the irritate customer yesterday when I was checking under the hood of my wife's car for a burning smell to only find that the oil cap was left off 3 days prior when we took it to Walmart for an oil change.  I called the store and only got the shift manager and gave her a lashing of frustrated customer feedback.
> 
> I loved the lines she gave me, "We at Walmart want to make you 'the customer' happy and want to rectify the situation with you" then shift manager told me "Just to let you know our Tire & Lube technicians are not licensed mechanics but are certified by Walmart through company training..."  That really made me have a comfortable warm and fuzzy feeling...<insert sarcastic laugh>
> 
> Really how could someone forget to but the oil cap on.



After I got my first oil change on my brand new car, and they put in the wrong oil (and had the nerve to ask if I wanted the correct oil put in, instead), I decided I would never go back to them for an oil change.


----------



## band_rules16 (Oct 24, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I loved the lines she gave me, "We at Walmart want to make you 'the customer' happy and want to rectify the situation with you" then shift manager told me "Just to let you know our Tire & Lube technicians are not licensed mechanics but are certified by Walmart through company training..."  That really made me have a comfortable warm and fuzzy feeling...<insert sarcastic laugh>
> 
> Really how could someone forget to but the oil cap on.



Sorry to keep this thread off track, but not certified mechanics? That's enough to keep me going to an actual mechanic...even if it is more expensive. 

To kinda get back on track, have you guys checked out notalwaysright.com? It makes me feel better that I never dealt with some of the crazy antics that appear on that site!  they also have good stories too!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Target would **** themselves in the ass if they chose B of A...


When I did cash office, B of A handled our accts, deposits & money orders before spot switched to Wells Fargo.



ap215 said:


> You should mention, "Did you know we have a Chase ATM over there?"


"Yeh, but I don't wanna hafto pay a FEE!"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2012)

LOVE notalwaysright.com!
Favorite site after this one <3


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 24, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> LOVE notalwaysright.com!
> Favorite site after this one <3



One of mine as well.
It's funny how you can be reading the posts there and hit one that really knocks you for a loop.
Like this one
http://notalwaysright.com/hot-food-can-leave-you-feeling-warm-fuzzy/24384


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, one of those "Oh, wow" moments.
Also check out notalwaysromantic.com, notalwaysrelated.com & notalwaysworking.com.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 24, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> One of mine as well.
> It's funny how you can be reading the posts there and hit one that really knocks you for a loop.
> Like this one
> http://notalwaysright.com/hot-food-can-leave-you-feeling-warm-fuzzy/24384



that just made me cry.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> One of mine as well.
> It's funny how you can be reading the posts there and hit one that really knocks you for a loop.
> Like this one
> http://notalwaysright.com/hot-food-can-leave-you-feeling-warm-fuzzy/24384



Very touching story.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> That, or early on a Saturday morning, everyone wants $40 back in cash.  It's bad enough when I get a bunch of guests doing it, but when the early TMs going on break do it?  I really want to smack someone.



Just a question....what do the lanes start out with in the morning? Is it the same as pharmacy? (I think) We get 1-$20, 3-$10, 5-$5, 50-$1.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> I was the irritate customer yesterday when I was checking under the hood of my wife's car for a burning smell to only find that the oil cap was left off 3 days prior when we took it to Walmart for an oil change.  I called the store and only got the shift manager and gave her a lashing of frustrated customer feedback.
> 
> I loved the lines she gave me, "We at Walmart want to make you 'the customer' happy and want to rectify the situation with you" then shift manager told me "Just to let you know our Tire & Lube technicians are not licensed mechanics but are certified by Walmart through company training..."  That really made me have a comfortable warm and fuzzy feeling...<insert sarcastic laugh>
> 
> Really how could someone forget to but the oil cap on.



I went to WalMart ONCE to get my oil changed, only to find out that they never actually CHANGED THE OIL (or at least not the filter)!!! When I went back to the dealer (because I would get coupons periodically for free oil changes), they asked me when I had gotten the oil changed last and I told them when it was and they said "Hmmm, that's interesting because you have a *brand* oil filter and they can't get these at WalMart and your oil is FILTHY". I had them put it in writing and wrote a letter to WalMart corporate and they sent me back an apology letter with a coupon for a free oil change ::huh:


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 25, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Just a question....what do the lanes start out with in the morning? Is it the same as pharmacy? (I think) We get 1-$20, 3-$10, 5-$5, 50-$1.



that's correct. 150. The only registers in our store that gets more is guest service.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 25, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> I went to WalMart ONCE to get my oil changed, only to find out that they never actually CHANGED THE OIL (or at least not the filter)!!! When I went back to the dealer (because I would get coupons periodically for free oil changes), they asked me when I had gotten the oil changed last and I told them when it was and they said "Hmmm, that's interesting because you have a *brand* oil filter and they can't get these at WalMart and your oil is FILTHY". I had them put it in writing and wrote a letter to WalMart corporate and they sent me back an apology letter with a coupon for a free oil change ::huh:



I'm sure you're going to run right out and use that.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 25, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Just a question....what do the lanes start out with in the morning? Is it the same as pharmacy? (I think) We get 1-$20, 3-$10, 5-$5, 50-$1.



Sounds like what I start with when I open. And the 20 and 10s disappear quickly because there's always that guest that only has a 100 or wants cash back.



redandkhaki said:


> that's correct. 150. The only registers in our store that gets more is guest service.



Doesn't that add up to $125?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2012)

It's 1-$20, 3-$10s, *10*-$5s & 50-$1s = $150.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 25, 2012)

To that one guest who spent an HOUR filling out an application at the kiosk and complaining about it the entire time.  If you have a problem with the application, you are going to hate working for Spot when you can't have your way on every little thing.  With your attitude and inability to problem solve on an application (which of course no one else saw but me), I really hope your application either goes to the bottom of the pile, or you and I never cross work center paths.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2012)

I think their sister applied at MY store....


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 25, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> It's 1-$20, 3-$10s, *10*-$5s & 50-$1s = $150.



Well, that would explain why I don't run out of 5s...


----------



## babytrees (Oct 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest who spent an HOUR filling out an application at the kiosk and complaining about it the entire time.  If you have a problem with the application, you are going to hate working for Spot when you can't have your way on every little thing.  With your attitude and inability to problem solve on an application (which of course no one else saw but me), I really hope your application either goes to the bottom of the pile, or you and I never cross work center paths.



I get the numb nuts who call back to the fitting room when there is a TM at guest services, and they ask me how to fill out the application. My answer is, "I am sorry I can not see the screen but if you ask the Team Member right at guest services I am sure they can help." Then I hang up and pray they never get a call to interview at our store. (Though I am pretty sure I have trained a couple of them)


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 25, 2012)

Our operator is the Guest services tm.  So even once she figured out she was calling me not five feet away, she still used the phone.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sure you're going to run right out and use that.



I did.....as a donation  I had already gotten my $$ back at the store and only wrote the letter to corporate because I was THAT ticked off!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> It's 1-$20, 3-$10s, *10*-$5s & 50-$1s = $150.



I'll have to double check, but I'm fairly sure we don't get 10-$5s...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's standard at every store. The only variance I've seen is the change fund (015) & guest service registers, which are banked heavier because of returns.
How many remember 016?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> It's 1-$20, 3-$10s, *10*-$5s & 50-$1s = $150.



i wish that was the case at my petrol station.... here you end up with $100 as starting funds. if the person on the drawer had a vendetta against you, then you could be easily left with one single dollar bill.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 27, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> I'll have to double check, but I'm fairly sure we don't get 10-$5s...



Afaik best practice is $150 per register for all target stores, except for service desk which varies from store to store i believe.


@RED: What was 016? Change fund for service desk?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back in the day, 015 was CURRENCY change fund & 016 was COIN change fund. I'd just started cash office when the 2 were merged. 
Did anyone's store have a robbery fund (to the old-timers)?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 27, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Back in the day, 015 was CURRENCY change fund & 016 was COIN change fund. I'd just started cash off when the 2 were merged.
> Did anyone's store have a robbery fund (to the old-timers)?



My (first) store had a robbery fund.. Basically a few hundreds and some $1 & $10 bills in between them.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 27, 2012)

whats the purpose of a robbery fund..? money to give out if you're robbed? lol.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 27, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> whats the purpose of a robbery fund..? money to give out if you're robbed? lol.



If someone decided to run in, and rob GS. They can get away with $400 and a bunch of ones to take to the clubz.. lol


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> whats the purpose of a robbery fund..? money to give out if you're robbed? lol.



That's EXACTLY what it was intended for. It was usually a brick of ones (about $1000) wrapped with larger bills ($50s or $100s) in a deposit bag locked in a drawer near photo/SD. 
I don't know of any stores in the area that ever had to give it out, tho, so they discontinued it & we sent the large bills to the bank. Didn't have to order $1s for quite a while...


----------



## Barcode (Oct 27, 2012)

Guess I don't understand why we wouldnt just give them whats in the register drawers... I'd rather not screw over someone trying to rob me lol.

Maybe thats why it was discontinued, idk.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 27, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> That's EXACTLY what it was intended for. It was usually a brick of ones (about $1000) wrapped with larger bills ($50s or $100s) in a deposit bag locked in a drawer near photo/SD.
> I don't know of any stores in the area that ever had to give it out, tho, so they discontinued it & we sent the large bills to the bank. Didn't have to order $1s for quite a while...



I feel bad for anyone that fell for that. Just think, you risked felony charges for a bunch of ones from Target, lol.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 27, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Guess I don't understand why we wouldnt just give them whats in the register drawers... I'd rather not screw over someone trying to rob me lol.



Because, hopefully they'll be worrying about leaving and thinking they just took today's store deposit. 

Just imagine, if they were to get into the real Cash Office..


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, any one dumb enough to rob TARGET?
Go for Nordstrom's instead.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 28, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Well, any one dumb enough to rob TARGET?
> Go for Nordstrom's instead.



Red, I work there now.

Please don't give anyone ideas...

Edit, I can tell you more of our Customers  Guests uses Credit/Debit cards.. we get very little cash.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah, true that. lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Guess I don't understand why we wouldnt just give them whats in the register drawers... I'd rather not screw over someone trying to rob me lol.
> 
> Maybe thats why it was discontinued, idk.



I've been afraid at previous jobs where I worked a register that if I got robbed, the person would be suspicious that I was holding out on some of the money, and shoot me anyway!  Unless they rob me on a new till at Spot, I don't worry about that too much.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Because, hopefully they'll be worrying about leaving and thinking they just took today's store deposit.
> 
> Just imagine, if they were to get into the real Cash Office..





redeye58 said:


> Well, any one dumb enough to rob TARGET?
> Go for Nordstrom's instead.



We had a gs tm try to take the fund & get caught in the end by ap.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 28, 2012)

To that one Spanish-speaking guest: Had your friend not corrected you in English after you said "gracias," I probably would've responded with "de nada." So thanks for speaking the language I studied for 5.25 years in school.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 29, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I've been afraid at previous jobs where I worked a register that if I got robbed, the person would be suspicious that I was holding out on some of the money, and shoot me anyway!



I work at a gas station now. I face that every time I am on the clock.


----------



## Guest_Servicebullseye (Oct 29, 2012)

To that one guest who said that she was going to call Oprah(and that she better not support target) because we couldn't return 2 items that weren't in the system anymore(i.d. return)..good luck with that..


----------



## B26 (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a guest at out Target who always puts $1 of every purchase on her REDcard and pays the rest on another debit card.

We try to tell her that it will only take 5 cents off but she's adamant on believing that she's cheating the system.


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 29, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> We have a guest at out Target who always puts $1 of every purchase on her REDcard and pays the rest on another debit card.
> 
> We try to tell her that it will only take 5 cents off but she's adamant on believing that she's cheating the system.



More proof that it's a credit check, not an IQ check.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 29, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> We have a guest at out Target who always puts $1 of every purchase on her REDcard and pays the rest on another debit card.
> 
> We try to tell her that it will only take 5 cents off but she's adamant on believing that she's cheating the system.



Apparently she's not looking at her savings for the trip.  Oy.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> We have a guest at out Target who always puts $1 of every purchase on her REDcard and pays the rest on another debit card.
> 
> We try to tell her that it will only take 5 cents off but she's adamant on believing that she's cheating the system.



We have people who do this in the pharmacy, but they'll do it with their RED DEBIT card and put the rest on their REGULAR Debit card (some even proceed to write BOTH transactions down immediately in their checkbook)??? I mean, I understand that they use the RED card for the RxRewards points (they don't get a discount unless they buy something else and they can link ANY credit/debit card to their RxRewards acct.), but I'll ask if they get points for the debit purchase and they say "no, I can just keep track of it better"??? Yes, we have some "winners" in pharmacy...


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 30, 2012)

To that one guest... For the love of all that is good, call the store before you drive 75+ miles for something on a registry just because the person made/started the registry at our store! Also? Print out the actual registry pages, the ones that have the aisle and DPCI... it will tell you if we carry it at all! :dash1:


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 30, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> To that one guest... For the love of all that is good, call the store before you drive 75+ miles for something on a registry just because the person made/started the registry at our store! Also? Print out the actual registry pages, the ones that have the aisle and DPCI... it will tell you if we carry it at all! :dash1:



:facepalm:


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 31, 2012)

To that one guest who asked for the LOD because, "On Target.Com, it said this item was available in Target stores.  You don't have it.  I demand that you order it for me and have it shipped to my home today."

Coming right up, ma'am.  Just give me your credit card number, checking account number, social security number, and date of birth so that my Uncle in Nigeria can have it shipped for you, mkay?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2012)

To that one guest who shouted profanities because we didn't have any electric carts available: Seriously, cool your ****ing jets. You need the exercise anyways.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 31, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who shouted profanities because we didn't have any electric carts available: Seriously, cool your ****ing jets. You need the exercise anyways.



Tell him to talk to the guests that keep on insisting on leaving them outside where for some strange reason they don't get recharged:\


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2012)

Watched an older lady driving one of those carts with her small grandson hanging on the side, until she went too sharp around a corner & knocked him off. 
Yeh, it's not nice to laugh while a little kid is crying but I couldn't help myself. 
I'd love to hear the explanation she gives his mother.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 31, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> To that one guest who asked for the LOD because, "On Target.Com, it said this item was available in Target stores.  You don't have it.  I demand that you order it for me and have it shipped to my home today."
> 
> Coming right up, ma'am.  Just give me your credit card number, checking account number, social security number, and date of birth so that my Uncle in Nigeria can have it shipped for you, mkay?



"Alright sir, don't be surprised if you see a 25 thousand dollar cash advance and two plane tickets to cancun for me and my future wife"


----------



## VibeNup (Nov 1, 2012)

We have Geek Squad in our electronics department, and an older guest walked up to the boat with a TV delivery plan in hand, and I asked:
"Can I help you?"
Him: "I bought a TV in here...*mumbles* *mumbles*"
Me, recognizing him as buying a delivery plan yesterday, "Oh this was yesterday?"
Him: "Yes yesterday. That's what I just said."
Me: "Oh I'm sorry. What is your question?"
Him: "Do you just like to repeat what everyone says?"
Me, thinking he was just giving me a hard time: "Apparently!"
Him: "Does it make it easier for you to understand me by repeating everything I just said?"
Me, giving him this stare of death: "What's your question."

After he said a few words I turned to our Geek Squad agent and said, here you go, and walked away. I wanted to punch that old dude in the face. It was a good thing I went for a walk.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> We have Geek Squad in our electronics department, and an older guest walked up to the boat with a TV delivery plan in hand, and I asked:
> "Can I help you?"
> Him: "I bought a TV in here...*mumbles* *mumbles*"
> Me, recognizing him as buying a delivery plan yesterday, "Oh this was yesterday?"
> ...



Lod, channel 4!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Nov 1, 2012)

to the guest that was giving me **** because i was off the clock... F*** you! you really think complaining to the ETL will do S***? go for it dumbass, it just makes you look retarded


----------



## babytrees (Nov 1, 2012)

to all of those guests...yes even you annoying little pipsqueak....thank you!! Thank you for asking questions and having things I could fix, it made my first day back after a week (2 days off given by my STL by taking away those hours, 1 day because of Sandy) bearable as I try and find a different job.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 1, 2012)

To all of those guests returning the Halloween candy you didn't use:  I hate you.  First, Spot gives you the money back, but doesn't get any money back on it since all we can do is toss it out.  So all you are doing is helping to eventually raise prices.  Second, they can only put so much in the TSC before the TMs run screaming the other way when they see it...so, the vast majority of it will be tossed into the dumpster.  What an incredible waste of food.  I hope next year Spot does the same thing with bulk candy that they did with the Halloween costumes/accessories: after 10/31, it's your problem.

To that guest with the unused Halloween costume you cannot return.  No, I don't know what you're supposed to do with it.  It's yours to keep....do what you want with it.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To all of those guests returning the Halloween candy you didn't use:  I hate you.  First, Spot gives you the money back, but doesn't get any money back on it since all we can do is toss it out.  So all you are doing is helping to eventually raise prices.  Second, they can only put so much in the TSC before the TMs run screaming the other way when they see it...so, the vast majority of it will be tossed into the dumpster.  What an incredible waste of food.  I hope next year Spot does the same thing with bulk candy that they did with the Halloween costumes/accessories: after 10/31, it's your problem.
> 
> To that guest with the unused Halloween costume you cannot return.  No, I don't know what you're supposed to do with it.  It's yours to keep....do what you want with it.



I thought that too but there was a memo saying otherwise or an urgent news.  They were talking about it at guest service when i was sorting out my reshop i found while zoning market tonight.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Nov 2, 2012)

To the guest who called tonight with a question I hadn't yet heard in my 4 years at the front. She got an item as a gift on her registry and found a coupon for said item. She was wondering if she could redeem the coupon on the item she got, as a GIFT. I did my best to keep a straight face while I told her that I could not seeing as she didn't buy the item!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that guest with the unused Halloween costume you cannot return.  No, I don't know what you're supposed to do with it.  It's yours to keep....do what you want with it.



No-receipt return? At my store, we were told that costumes could only be returned via no-receipt return after Halloween.



Mr Quickart said:


> To the guest who called tonight with a question I hadn't yet heard in my 4 years at the front. She got an item as a gift on her registry and found a coupon for said item. She was wondering if she could redeem the coupon on the item she got, as a GIFT. I did my best to keep a straight face while I told her that I could not seeing as she didn't buy the item!



:facepalm:


----------



## Barcode (Nov 2, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> No-receipt return? At my store, we were told that costumes could only be returned via no-receipt return after Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:



Yeah the literature states that we can offer a no receipt return and give them the clearance price back as store credit.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Nov 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To all of those guests returning the Halloween candy you didn't use:.  What an incredible waste of food.



Candy=Food

LOL


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 2, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Yeah the literature states that we can offer a no receipt return and give them the clearance price back as store credit.



Nah, I tried that with TL who forgot to return their extra stuff early.  It wouldn't go through as a no receipt return, either.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 2, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Candy=Food
> 
> LOL



Apparently the food stamp queens that shop where I work think this is fact.


----------



## researchr (Nov 2, 2012)

To the guest who was complaing because our halloween candy was 50% off and another store is 75%, I guess you didn't lose your house in the hurricane so stop whining! Seriously? People have lost everything and you are complaining about this!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 2, 2012)

researchr said:


> To the guest who was complaing because our halloween candy was 50% off and another store is 75%, I guess you didn't lose your house in the hurricane so stop whining! Seriously? People have lost everything and you are complaining about this!



Our candy was only at 30%.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 2, 2012)

to that one guest who came in and spent $180 on clothes (and a few crafts) for a friend's daughter...good on ya!! She told me that the family lost their house to the flooding of Sandy and the flooding went right through the young lady's room. She had no idea whether the clothes were right so we gift receipted the whole thing. If I could have figured out a way to give her a discount I would have.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2012)

Amid all the horrible stories you hear, this always gives me a ray of hope.
Thanx, babytrees


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2012)

To that one guest who really wanted to open a Red Card when buying Electronics items: You would've been my first conversion in about 3 weeks had the Red Card system not been down. Thank you for your patience as we struggled with our technical difficulties, even if you didn't get to save 5% in the end. Also, you purchased a service plan! [does happy dance with GSTL and LOD]

On second thought, had the system not been down, I wouldn't have gotten the conversion anyways. Electronics TM brought the guest up to the lanes because she was having the same problem at the boat.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

Seriously?  Usually if you suspend the order, that's enough to get the"system" back up and working.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Nov 3, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that guest with the unused Halloween costume you cannot return.  No, I don't know what you're supposed to do with it.  It's yours to keep....do what you want with it.



So much of THIS. It is on your receipt that it must be returned by that date right here, 10/31. And the signs everywhere that all costumes had to be returned by Halloween for a full refund. If you wanted to return it, you probably shouldn't have used it.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 3, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Our candy was only at 30%.



The tm who  was in Seasonal yesterday said they had a guest back there complaining that our candy wasn't at 50% and why not.  Then they said they were going to Walgreens where it was already at 50%.


----------



## researchr (Nov 3, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest who came in and spent $180 on clothes (and a few crafts) for a friend's daughter...good on ya!! She told me that the family lost their house to the flooding of Sandy and the flooding went right through the young lady's room. She had no idea whether the clothes were right so we gift receipted the whole thing. If I could have figured out a way to give her a discount I would have.



Ask your STL. We are in a heavily hit area and are donating stuff to individuals and shelters. We are already empowered to reasonably change prices. I'm doing it for people in need. Had a guest who needed diapers and only had $5. Gave him the up n up ones, $6.29 for $5. Target can afford $1.29. Had a guest short on cash because debit card didn't go through..prob because of power issues. Put one of his items on sale so he had enough. It was under $10 and these people got what they needed.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 3, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who shouted profanities because we didn't have any electric carts available: Seriously, cool your ****ing jets. You need the exercise anyways.



We had a lady upset that we didn't have carts.
Did you miss the fact that we are running on generator and half the store is dark?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Nov 3, 2012)

researchr said:


> Ask your STL. We are in a heavily hit area and are donating stuff to individuals and shelters. We are already empowered to reasonably change prices. I'm doing it for people in need. Had a guest who needed diapers and only had $5. Gave him the up n up ones, $6.29 for $5. Target can afford $1.29. Had a guest short on cash because debit card didn't go through..prob because of power issues. Put one of his items on sale so he had enough. It was under $10 and these people got what they needed.



You all are great.  This is exactly what is meant by the Vibe.  That man walked out as a Target customer for life and I know he will spread the word.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 3, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Yeah the literature states that we can offer a no receipt return and give them the clearance price back as store credit.



We have signs up at the fitting room that say "No costume returns after Oct. 31." So there's that, too.


----------



## targetflowslave (Nov 3, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> We had a lady upset that we didn't have carts.
> Did you miss the fact that we are running on generator and half the store is dark?



Last year during the Hallowen snow storm we had people trying to get in the coolers and freezers that were roped off due to no power.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 3, 2012)

researchr said:


> Ask your STL. We are in a heavily hit area and are donating stuff to individuals and shelters. We are already empowered to reasonably change prices. I'm doing it for people in need. Had a guest who needed diapers and only had $5. Gave him the up n up ones, $6.29 for $5. Target can afford $1.29. Had a guest short on cash because debit card didn't go through..prob because of power issues. Put one of his items on sale so he had enough. It was under $10 and these people got what they needed.



I forgot to ask my favorite GSTL today...hopefully I will remember tomorrow.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2012)

That gstl would say do it & worry about it later.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 3, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That gstl would say do it & worry about it later.



I don't want to give them the ammunition to help show me the door. But I am going to ask tomorrow.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Seriously?  Usually if you suspend the order, that's enough to get the"system" back up and working.



GSA tried scanning an app on another register and that didn't work either, nor did trying over and over and over again (she claimed this worked last time). We didn't even get any prompts.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

researchr said:


> Ask your STL. We are in a heavily hit area and are donating stuff to individuals and shelters. We are already empowered to reasonably change prices. I'm doing it for people in need. Had a guest who needed diapers and only had $5. Gave him the up n up ones, $6.29 for $5. Target can afford $1.29. Had a guest short on cash because debit card didn't go through..prob because of power issues. Put one of his items on sale so he had enough. It was under $10 and these people got what they needed.



I probably would have checked with my GSTL to see if I could give her 5% off.  Usually when I plead a guest's case, when the guest hasn't even said a word one way or the other, the guest will get what I ask for.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 5, 2012)

lovecats said:


> The tm who  was in Seasonal yesterday said they had a guest back there complaining that our candy wasn't at 50% and why not.  Then they said they were going to Walgreens where it was already at 50%.



Wonder if that Guest knew that the prices @ Walgreens were double?


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

Look, we are trying to get RID of our Halloween crap.  Stop buying it at other stores, changing your mind and returning it us!  I swear, we are gaining more Halloween stuff than we are selling.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 5, 2012)

Your store is still taking Halloween stuff for returns?  We take candy only, which we toss.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> Your store is still taking Halloween stuff for returns?  We take candy only, which we toss.


We keep the good stuff & requisition it for the team.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> Your store is still taking Halloween stuff for returns?  We take candy only, which we toss.



It's all the clearanced stuff they bought after the 31st, then decide they don't want, and dump back on us.  It's a revolving door.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

We have mountainous candy bowls piled high in the break room.
Good thing they're not doing the wellness check right now...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 5, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> We have mountainous candy bowls piled high in the break room.
> Good thing they're not doing the wellness check right now...



"Health & Wellness" is the reason my store stopped giving returned candy to TM's.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> We have mountainous candy bowls piled high in the break room.
> Good thing they're not doing the wellness check right now...



Our big bowl lasted 3 hours & gone!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

I talked my GSTL into letting me put two boxes of candy canes in the TSC tonight since I had to defect out 3/4 of two cases of the stuff after they somehow ended up damaged between the manufacturer and flow opening the boxes.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

*sneaks a candy cane to stir into a mocha; makes one for RG*


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I talked my GSTL into letting me put two boxes of candy canes in the TSC tonight since I had to defect out 3/4 of two cases of the stuff after they somehow ended up damaged between the manufacturer and flow opening the boxes.



Those candy canes break after a 2 feet fall. Nothing suspicious about that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Those candy canes break after a 2 feet fall. Nothing suspicious about that.



Oh, no...I didn't mean to imply that it was suspicious.  I was just saying that somewhere in the process nearly two cases of product got damaged somewhere in the process.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

QMOS 'em & Annie can bake 'em into cookies!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

What's the difference between QMOS and defecting?  I know to do QMOS for outdated, but should I be doing it for other things (like the tons of candy canes)?  I saw there were other options, but no one ever told me if I should use them....and I never think to ask when there's a minute of down time.


----------



## adcamper92 (Nov 5, 2012)

Excellent question: 

QMOS is Quantity Mark Out of Stock, and generally we use that on foods left out of temperature. Basically QMOS is used mostly on foods, especially in P-Fresh Target stores. 

Defecting is done for the other things that isn't food. Generally we defect things that can be fixed and are sent to closed out buyers like Big lots, Marshalls, etc or a CRC center or just tossed items.  And defecting things requires a label, (green, red or yellow.) Green for salvaged items for the closed out buyers. Yellow for CRC items (electronics, dvds, cds, appliances.) And red items are tossed or put into special handling.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 5, 2012)

QMOS is used for perishable food items (i.e. anything from Market that's not "dry"). If you're not sure if a perishable is QMOSable, scan it in QMOS anyways. If the item isn't QMOSable, the PDA will tell you that the item is chargeback, so it must be defected instead (if I remember correctly, this generally happens with vendor items, which must go to Vendor Pickup instead of just getting thrown out).

At my store, P-Fresh TMs handle all the QMOS. At closing, they come up to Guest Service for all the QMOS, then scan it right there so they don't have to come back again with chargebacks.


----------



## adcamper92 (Nov 5, 2012)

I feel like at our store, everyone just throws the QMOS at guest services. I've easily learned to QMOS, but just out of curiousity is it possible to reverse a QMOS action, like in Reverse Logistics for defects?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

In theory, no - because reversing requires you to scan the license plate to return the item to inventory.
QMOS has no lic plate function.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for all of this good information.  I will need to check in with my people to make sure I'm handling things correctly per my store's protocol, obviously.  I know we do QMOS on dry goods if they are out of date.  GS does all of the QMOS at my store, which is fine, but hard when we don't get a PDA until noon-ish...and I hate having all the crap sitting around GS.  It just looks bad.  Luckily, the TM who dropped off the QMOS stuff for me agreed that it would look really bad to have the stuff sitting there, so she surrendered her PDA to me early so I could get rid of it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeh, ya really wanna do QMOS on the drippy stuff ASAP (or put it in a bag & tape the barcode on the outside).


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

She had already emptied it all....but a bunch of empty bottles sitting around on the GS desk was NOT going to make me happy.  I do the best I can to keep the desk clean (harder some days than others) but that was going to be way past what I was going to be able to tolerate for any length of time.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish we had you at our service desk <3


----------



## babytrees (Nov 5, 2012)

to those 2 guests-there were 8 out of 9 fitting rooms open-was it really necessary to almost come to blows over the one being used by guest A? I called for AP to the fitting room immediately and got a tongue lashing from the boyfriend of guest A because we should have given her a card to put on the door...that's the "professional" way to do it. For the record, we are the only target in the area, that I know of, that does have hooks on the outside of the door. I responded that I had given her a number and that she is the one who didn't put it on the door(he butted in on my discussion with AP and AP-ETL on what had transpired between the "ladies" at the point where I had just gotten to the doors)

to that other guest-thanks for flirting with me (at least I think that's what it was)tonight...it was just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2012)

*gives babytrees a peppermint mocha with a candy cane*


----------



## babytrees (Nov 6, 2012)

and I gladly will take it....thanks!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *gives babytrees a peppermint mocha with a candy cane*



walking by starbux & seeing the handoff to bt. noticing the smell of peppermint.  red, you got any left?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> red, you got any left?



For you, big guy? Always!

*hands HLM a peppermint mocha stirred with a candy cane*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> For you, big guy? Always!
> 
> *hands HLM a peppermint mocha stirred with a candy cane*


Hmmm, very tasty!


----------



## targetismylife09 (Nov 6, 2012)

I want one!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2012)

*fixes a peppermint mocha for targetismylif09*

Careful, it's hot!

*emailing one to Commie*


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 7, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *fixes a peppermint mocha for targetismylif09*
> 
> Careful, it's hot!
> 
> *emailing one to Commie*



Thanks redeye.
First hot coffee I haven't had to drive for in a week.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad you all are OK. 
Hope the power stays on thru the Nor'easter.


----------



## NoRedCards (Nov 9, 2012)

To the one guest who argued with me about the price difference between two items on a shelf, I'm not sure why you think Shampoo and Conditioner are the same thing, or why $.05 is worth arguing about.....but thanks for wasting 10 minutes of my time......

But thanks to the guest who gave me a smile when they announced the team huddle tonight, asked a group of employees walking by "Does that mean that it's our signal to start shoplifting since you'll all be at the meeting?"


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 9, 2012)

To that one guest, thanks for not bringing in your daughter who wore that Halloween costume to witness you throw the costume at me.  That would have been sad.  And, Yes, screaming that I was a b**** who didn't know that Target accepts returns up to 90 days certainly convinced me to accept the return.  Uh, no, and have a good evening, ma'am.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 9, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> To that one guest, thanks for not bringing in your daughter who wore that Halloween costume to witness you throw the costume at me.  That would have been sad.  And, Yes, screaming that I was a b**** who didn't know that Target accepts returns up to 90 days certainly convinced me to accept the return.  Uh, no, and have a good evening, ma'am.



So, when someone throws something at you, what do you do?  I know you are a GSA/GSTL, so would that be a good time to call over my GSA/GSTL?  I'm thinking minimum wage means I don't make enough to put up with that.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 9, 2012)

I smile sweetly and say, "This conversation is over.  Have a good day."  I did that when I wasn't a GSTL.  

Why waste GSTL/GSA's time or any more of mine?  If they persist, I call AP and have them escorted out.  Life is too short, money is too scarce to put with up with BS.  Of course, I have to know that I'm following policy.  And we're lucky in that our GSAs/GSTLs/LODs take no BS either.  Yes, they will override a TMs decision if the guest is being decent.  If the guest is being an azz, then it's "This conversation is over."


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you.  I don't want to waste anyone's time, but I don't want to be rude to a guest, either.  Most guests I've had a GS are great, so I don't have much experience in the nastiness yet, so I'm asking lots of questions.

 And I think the GSTL/GSAs are getting good at telling when I'm asking for something for a guest because they've been nice vs. when I'm asking for something for a guest because they are being a pain.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 9, 2012)

When I first trained at Guest Service as a TM, I was hesitant to be firm with a guest and would always call a GSA/GSTL.  The more I learned about our store's  policy and the more I learned how my GSA/GSTL/LOD would react to the guest's demeanor, the more confident I became in ending a conversation on my own.  Experience at the Service Desk is your friend.   You have a level head so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you have the confidence in yourself and the confidence of your GSA/GSTL/LOD to make those decisions.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 9, 2012)

To the FEMA team who came in to buy snacks and batteries for your maglights.
Thank you for the job you are doing.


----------



## flygirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I appreciate your phone call. I know I'm covering electronics and normally, I do pretty well. 

But when you asked me, "Has a movie like expendables 2 been released this week" - it is not very clear.

I don't know off the top of my head what's been released, but if you give me a moment I can look into it. But you chided me... Saying you wanted a movie "LIKE expendables 2, not expendables 2 released that week".

I say, I don't know. Let me check out and see what actions films we have on the release shelf. And then you tell me where the new release section is ... I gotta tell ya, I appreciate your help... I know where it's at, but I was by the fitting room helping a guest when I answered your call.

I'm sorry my suggestions did not help you figure out what to purchase, though you weren't entirely sure what you wanted to purchase. But again, I appreciate you taking out your frustration on me. Retail Monkey.

:girl_sigh:


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a thought...if you don't know what to purchase, either look around online, or come into the store and look around!


----------



## researchr (Nov 11, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Here's a thought...if you don't know what to purchase, either look around online, or come into the store and look around!



But that would require getting off the couch!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear future guests this evening.  I have a migraine...being at service desk, I can't call out without creating chaos.  This means my head wants to explode whenever I am vertical, sound really bothers me (light not so much), and the nausea is enough to make me want to throw up on someone's shoes.  So please, be kind.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear future guests this evening.  I have a migraine...being at service desk, I can't call out without creating chaos.  This means my head wants to explode whenever I am vertical, sound really bothers me (light not so much), and the nausea is enough to make me want to throw up on someone's shoes.  So please, be kind.


Anything with caffeine can reduce the migraine. Good luck.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Anything with caffeine can reduce the migraine. Good luck.



Not until after I've hit the point that it turns into a migraine due to lack of caffeine, sadly.  But I may try, anyway.  Just would rather keep the stomach empty.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Not until after I've hit the point that it turns into a migraine due to lack of caffeine, sadly.  But I may try, anyway.  Just would rather keep the stomach empty.



Hey red, any good drinks for rg?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Not until after I've hit the point that it turns into a migraine due to lack of caffeine, sadly.  But I may try, anyway.  Just would rather keep the stomach empty.





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey red, any good drinks for rg?



Iced Americano, lightly sweetened w/a drop of breve coming up stat!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 11, 2012)

I took your advice and swung by Starbucks before I started.  A tall Carmel brûlée was enough to kill most of the pain and nausea.  Thanks!


----------



## researchr (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I took your advice and swung by Starbucks before I started.  A tall Carmel brûlée was enough to kill most of the pain and nausea.  Thanks!



A friend of mine saw a migraine specialist who recommended vitamin B2 and Doctor Pepper (can be any caffienated cherryish soda, I like diet Coke cherry zero). Have been using it for years with marvelous results and no expensive migraine pills!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

I take a daily pill to keep them away (I would have them weekly otherwise).  It's cheap enough...but if I get overly busy and don't get to the pharmacy to get a refill and skip a few days (like I did), well, then I feel consequences.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 12, 2012)

researchr said:


> A friend of mine saw a migraine specialist who recommended vitamin B2 and Doctor Pepper (can be any caffienated cherryish soda, I like diet Coke cherry zero). Have been using it for years with marvelous results and no expensive migraine pills!



caffeine helps most people but there are a few it has the opposite effect and further restricts the blood vessels. I had the expensive pills for awhile because I was getting so many a month but the haze from them was awful. Went back to just Dr. Pepper or Mtn. Dew and 3 500mg tylenols....they did the trick. Leaving my ex got rid of them almost completely (I suffer from stress ones mostly, ever since I figured out what my food triggers are)


----------



## babytrees (Nov 12, 2012)

to get back to the guests-thank you to all of nut jobs who have come around in the last 7 days-it certainly makes my day go by a bit faster and cements my reputation as whacko magnet. Seriously strange behavior...but if I told you all, it's so unique even if you are just in my district you will have heard of at least one of the incidents.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, I have no problem explaining to people that if we want to further consider their application, we will call them.  Half of my phone calls lately seem to be that.  But to the one dude who called and gave me his name....I gave you the spiel and said we would call you.  So when you showed up in the store wanting to talk to a manager (again introducing yourself), I was less than amused to be giving you the same spiel I just gave you over the phone.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I take a daily pill to keep them away (I would have them weekly otherwise).  It's cheap enough...but if I get overly busy and don't get to the pharmacy to get a refill and skip a few days (like I did), well, then I feel consequences.


Reading this without your previous post, I thought you were refering to guests! 
Really wish there WAS a pill to keep them (guests) away, sometimes....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Reading this without your previous post, I thought you were refering to guests!
> Really wish there WAS a pill to keep them (guests) away, sometimes....



Ah, the magic pill does wonders.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 12, 2012)

To that one creepy lady: No, I am not wearing cologne, so that is not me you're smelling. Seriously, you're like 30 years older than me. GTFO!


----------



## TargetTeam (Nov 14, 2012)

I dislike it when people roll the eyes because it isn't a express lane sorry I pushed the additional cashier button there isn't much I can do here! Also on that note it's also bothersome insert eye roll from guests when I get a red card they are annoyed they are delayed oh sorry I have to do my job it's a requirement! Again it isn't a express lane or a self-checkout! Sorry you are so bothered! Jeez where do you have to go??


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 14, 2012)

Some people don't want to apply for the Redcard because they are afraid of holding up the line.  I always tell them not to worry about it and we will get someone to help them.  So, depending on if I sense it will be a long or short time, I will call for someone to take the person stuck waiting and flip off my lane light.  If someone comes by and asks if i'm open, I am more than happy to tell them they are welcome to wait.


----------



## TargetTeam (Nov 15, 2012)

Good idea thank you!


----------



## NoRedCards (Nov 15, 2012)

To the guest who was shopping of flat that I was trying to push....WTH? And the expression on your face when I had to take the flat away to go get another guests request from the back was priceless......we have these things called shelves that don't move, try shopping off those?


----------



## lovecats (Nov 15, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To the guest who was shopping of flat that I was trying to push....WTH? And the expression on your face when I had to take the flat away to go get another guests request from the back was priceless......we have these things called shelves that don't move, try shopping off those?


Then there are the guests that shop out of my reshop cart.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Then there are the guests that shop out of my reshop cart.



it happens every black friday with my reshopper.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 15, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Then there are the guests that shop out of my reshop cart.



The Devil wears Missoni.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 15, 2012)

to that one white guest who decided to call our Starbucks TL a f-ing n i g g er under your breath to where only another (black) guest could hear it-Guess you didn't figure that you would get a black man when you demanded to see "the one in charge of everything." Certainly took the wind out of your sails, didn't it. I will say that from your reaction to all of us in red and khaki even if she had been white you still would have needed your mouth washed out with soap. 

to the guest who over heard his spite...thank you for staying and telling our STL what you heard.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 15, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that one white guest who decided to call our Starbucks TL a f-ing n i g g er under your breath to where only another (black) guest could hear it-Guess you didn't figure that you would get a black man when you demanded to see "the one in charge of everything." Certainly took the wind out of your sails, didn't it. I will say that from your reaction to all of us in red and khaki even if she had been white you still would have needed your mouth washed out with soap.
> 
> to the guest who over heard his spite...thank you for staying and telling our STL what you heard.



Always fun to watch racists get pulled up short.
Even better when strangers are willing to help out.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 15, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To the guest who was shopping of flat that I was trying to push....WTH? And the expression on your face when I had to take the flat away to go get another guests request from the back was priceless......we have these things called shelves that don't move, try shopping off those?



Dang it, Do you know how much time I save shopping those Flats. It's like a whole 5 foot shelf of mixed stuff I would never need, but get these controlling feelings to buy. I blame the Red Walls & Lighting.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 16, 2012)

To the guest that called pharmacy (instead of the store) to tell us you were in the toy department and needed someone to come help you... see, we have these boxes with buttons on them that you can push for help AND phones that you can just pick up. It's actually MUCH easier AND quicker than calling the store from your cellphone (where you will most likely be transferred TO the department first) and requesting that someone come help you.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 16, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one creepy lady: No, I am not wearing cologne, so that is not me you're smelling. Seriously, you're like 30 years older than me. GTFO!



I find it flattering when women 30 years older than me hit on me. Well then again I am only 22...


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Nov 16, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one creepy lady: No, I am not wearing cologne, so that is not me you're smelling. Seriously, you're like 30 years older than me. GTFO!



i feel you man, some older lady came up to me and was like "ohh i like your tattoos" and started lifting up my sleeve and feeling up on my arm i was like WTF


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 16, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> i feel you man, some older lady came up to me and was like "ohh i like your tattoos" and started lifting up my sleeve and feeling up on my arm i was like WTF



I can take the compliments and give them out in stride but once you touch me that's when I'm the meanest son of a ***** you will ever know.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 16, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> i feel you man, some older lady came up to me and was like "ohh i like your tattoos" and started lifting up my sleeve and feeling up on my arm i was like WTF



Welcome to the meat market.
Flex and smile, flex and smile.


----------



## Electronica (Nov 16, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I can take the compliments and give them out in stride but once you touch me that's when I'm the meanest son of a ***** you will ever know.



I have a tattoo in my wrist that says "fantastic", because it's a quote from my favorite Doctor on Doctor Who, and an older guest once grabbed and rubbed my wrist while telling me told me that I was too pretty to have horrid ink in my skin. 
That was an experience.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 16, 2012)

Electronica said:


> I have a tattoo in my wrist that says "fantastic", because it's a quote from my favorite Doctor on Doctor Who, and an older guest once grabbed and rubbed my wrist while telling me told me that I was too pretty to have horrid ink in my skin.
> That was an experience.



Makes me feel better knowing, I'm not the only person to ever watch Doctor Who..


----------



## Electronica (Nov 16, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Makes me feel better knowing, I'm not the only person to ever watch Doctor Who..


It's my favorite show, I've watched it since I was little.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 16, 2012)

Electronica said:


> It's my favorite show, I've watched it since I was little.



It was mine too. Well, until my parents switched our Cable Provider.. Haven't seen it, in Years. 

I'm gonna look for it this weekend. Maybe YouTube?


----------



## Electronica (Nov 16, 2012)

ap215 said:


> It was mine too. Well, until my parents switched our Cable Provider.. Haven't seen it, in Years.
> 
> I'm gonna look for it this weekend. Maybe YouTube?



Netflix has seasons 1 through 6, but none of the current season. It's instant streaming, too. If you don't have Netflix, than YouTube is your best bet.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 17, 2012)

For the Whovians


[video=youtube;uXCpY_3Sac8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXCpY_3Sac8&feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 17, 2012)

Commie, that was so cool!


----------



## lovecats (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe we should start a thread for all us Whoites (I think that's a word?).


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nah, it's "Whovians" whereas "Whobavores" CONSUME "Whovians".


----------



## Thinktank90 (Nov 20, 2012)

To the guest who decided she was going to be unreasonably mean from the get-go: I feel bad that you are so unhappy with your life that you need to make everyone around you feel like crap.  It is a well known fact that you cannot use one coupon on two separate items and yet you were so outraged with what I and my GSTL told you that you ripped/stole the coupon out of one of our front end weekly ads and demanded I use that because you couldn't wait for my "manager's supervisor" you requested during the hissy fit you were throwing. Get over yourself.


----------



## adcamper92 (Nov 20, 2012)

To that one guest who *****es and complains about not being able to fit in the clothes she tries on. I can't help it you're too fat and can't put down them twinkies.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

lovecats said:


> Maybe we should start a thread for all us Whoites (I think that's a word?).



Go to off the clock forum.


----------



## researchr (Nov 20, 2012)

To ALL guests coming in to buy toys...please actually know what the hell the name of the toy is that you're looking for. Just because your friend got it here doesn't mean I know what it is! I am not a mind reader!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

researchr said:


> To ALL guests coming in to buy toys...please actually know what the hell the name of the toy is that you're looking for. Just because your friend got it here doesn't mean I know what it is! I am not a mind reader!



Whip out the personal device  on spot.com & find it there.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 20, 2012)

adcamper92 said:


> To that one guest who *****es and complains about not being able to fit in the clothes she tries on. I can't help it you're too fat and can't put down them twinkies.


May be she will drop a few pounds, as Twinkies are no longer being made.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 20, 2012)

to that one guest who made my day.

I'm sorry that it took 40 minutes to do your return today. I knew that it was frustrating but you were so nice and you made it worth all the time we spent trying to make the situation right for you. Your attitude was the reason we went well out of our way to get things worked out. 
I appreciate you taking the time to call the guest relations number and tell them how wonderful our store is! I also appreciate you asking me to call up the STL so you could personally tell him how nice and understanding the whole guest service team was. Guests like you are the reason i love working in retail!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 20, 2012)

researchr said:


> To ALL guests coming in to buy toys...please actually know what the hell the name of the toy is that you're looking for. Just because your friend got it here doesn't mean I know what it is! I am not a mind reader!


I have this experience far too often...
So annoying!!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 21, 2012)

I appreciate you applying for a Redcard, I really do.  But since your address was wrong on your ID, I keyed in what you told me.  Then you approved it on the screen as being correct.  Then after it's all said and done, you ask me if I keyed in your address, with an entirely different building number and apartment number?!  Argh! If you didn't understand I wanted YOUR address when I asked, it should have been obvious when it asked you (in Spanish) to verify it was correct.

I'm so glad my GSA was standing right there by that point and able to translate and explain to you the best thing to do.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Nov 23, 2012)

researchr said:


> To ALL guests coming in to buy toys...please actually know what the hell the name of the toy is that you're looking for. Just because your friend got it here doesn't mean I know what it is! I am not a mind reader!



But what if they do know??? 

They know so much they know the specific model of toy they are looking for, which you can't search for because it is all under the same DPCI. And which you are not going to find because a collector came in when you opened and cleaned you out of all the "rare" toys and won't return them until the 89th day of their receipt because they couldn't get them to sell!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 23, 2012)

To those guests who were still asking about the Nook at 2pm...
You really think we'll still have that 17 hours after opening???


----------



## researchr (Nov 23, 2012)

Nepgear said:


> But what if they do know???
> 
> They know so much they know the specific model of toy they are looking for, which you can't search for because it is all under the same DPCI. And which you are not going to find because a collector came in when you opened and cleaned you out of all the "rare" toys and won't return them until the 89th day of their receipt because they couldn't get them to sell!



I don't deal with the collector dudes..we all know who they are and stay away!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 26, 2012)

To that one guest on the phone....let me set the stage for you.  At one GS register, I am entertaining a guest who is trying to return part of his purchase of high value electronics from two different stores earlier in the day (with the rest he tried to take to a different store later), while AP discusses the situation with a SrTL and tries to figure out how to handle it.  At another GS register, I am also waiting for AP to return so he can get a decent lock on the women trying to exchange about 6 cans of formula for a different kind without a receipt.  At the other register, I am helping the guests who aren't trying to scam us.  I also have some idiot who is trying to do prank phone calls, but doing a poor job of them....in fact, he keeps hanging up on me when I don't give him the response he's looking for.

So...in the middle of all of this, you call to inform me that I need to inform our cashiers that they need to be more careful about deactivating electronics?!  You tell me you just bought an MP3 player at our store, walked into the store next door, and on the way out, set off their alarms and almost got you in major trouble because the daughter had it in her purse?  And then you can't figure out why I wasn't convinced this was a huge tragedy?  Well, here's why....

1) If you bought the MP3 player with us, and set off our alarms, you obviously didn't care enough to have someone deactivate it then, knowing you would be going into another store.
2) If this is all true, all you would have had to do was show them the MP3 player, walk through the alarm detectors without it, and then when it was clear, you would have been on your way.
3) But really, if you set off their alarms because of it going out of their store, you should have set off their alarms going INTO the store, and that would have been the clue right there that something was amiss.

But I suspect that you likely didn't set off our alarms going out or theirs going in.  So you may want to double check with your daughter to see if she didn't try taking something.

So no....I with everything else I had going on, I was more amused than concerned.  Deal with it.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest on the phone....let me set the stage for you.  At one GS register, I am entertaining a guest who is trying to return part of his purchase of high value electronics from two different stores earlier in the day (with the rest he tried to take to a different store later), while AP discusses the situation with a SrTL and tries to figure out how to handle it.  At another GS register, I am also waiting for AP to return so he can get a decent lock on the women trying to exchange about 6 cans of formula for a different kind without a receipt.  At the other register, I am helping the guests who aren't trying to scam us.  I also have some idiot who is trying to do prank phone calls, but doing a poor job of them....in fact, he keeps hanging up on me when I don't give him the response he's looking for.
> 
> So...in the middle of all of this, you call to inform me that I need to inform our cashiers that they need to be more careful about deactivating electronics?!  You tell me you just bought an MP3 player at our store, walked into the store next door, and on the way out, set off their alarms and almost got you in major trouble because the daughter had it in her purse?  And then you can't figure out why I wasn't convinced this was a huge tragedy?  Well, here's why....
> 
> ...



The manager at Musicland/Sam Goody used to come and complain, because we  did not deactivate our security tickets on items. I tried to explain to her that we did, but because many items come with different type of security tickets (some electronic and some magnetic) and as her store used the later that is why her alarms were going off.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 26, 2012)

Ahh...I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 26, 2012)

To the guest who unplugged one of the Christmas displays, took a clearance tag from someplace else and dragged it over to the vacuum wall to show me insisting that there had been "no one to help you between here and there".
You are full of it.
I'm sure you hoped that you would find someone who didn't know anything about it and would just sell it to you.
Lucky for us you grabbed exactly the wrong person.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 26, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guest who unplugged one of the Christmas displays, took a clearance tag from someplace else and dragged it over to the vacuum wall to show me insisting that there had been "no one to help you between here and there".
> You are full of it.
> I'm sure you hoped that you would find someone who didn't know anything about it and would just sell it to you.
> Lucky for us you grabbed exactly the wrong person.



Oh, you mean you didn't VIBE it out?! XD


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guest who unplugged one of the Christmas displays, took a clearance tag from someplace else and dragged it over to the vacuum wall to show me insisting that there had been "no one to help you between here and there".
> You are full of it.
> I'm sure you hoped that you would find someone who didn't know anything about it and would just sell it to you.
> Lucky for us you grabbed exactly the wrong person.



Indeed, with an evil look I would say no. My etl would stare you & say no way. Then, my etlge would say, I am sorry that is not the case.
Now walk away & leave my display here. Thank you. No vibe on displays!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ya just tried to get "vibe" from the wrong guy...


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 26, 2012)

Too all guests that want to buy various Baby Basics displays...
How can you not understand the words "health hazard" and the fact that we can't guarantee that the strollers and car seats haven't been tampered with?!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> So...in the middle of all of this, you call to inform me that I need to inform our cashiers that they need to be more careful about deactivating electronics?!  You tell me you just bought an MP3 player at our store, walked into the store next door, and on the way out, set off their alarms and almost got you in major trouble because the daughter had it in her purse?



So, I actually do know a little bit about the Towers & Would like to give some insight on this..

You know that Black Pad on the GS & Electronics Boat that says "CheckPoint", well that's basically a mini magnet destroyer. You see, when companies ship us Pre-Tagged items (also know as sourcetags) they include two security tags to function with alarms @ Walmart & Target & other retailers. 

Well, what happens is, when a item is swiped over that Black Pad (there also built into the grey scanners, on checklanes) a magnetic pulse destroys the circuit of the security tag, rendering it useless. However, our pads are only designed to destroy the tags for our security towers/door alarms.. and not other retailers. So, if a guest takes a item into another store, and they use that other brand of alarms, they will set off the alarms..

As far as AP/Store Concern, as long as the tags are not tripping our alarms after a legitimate purchase. We simply don't care...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 26, 2012)

ap215 said:


> So, I actually do know a little bit about the Towers & Would like to give some insight on this..
> 
> You know that Black Pad on the GS & Electronics Boat that says "CheckPoint", well that's basically a mini magnet destroyer. You see, when companies ship us Pre-Tagged items (also know as sourcetags) they include two security tags to function with alarms @ Walmart & Target & other retailers.
> 
> ...



Awesome explanation.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 27, 2012)

ap215 said:


> So, I actually do know a little bit about the Towers & Would like to give some insight on this..
> 
> You know that Black Pad on the GS & Electronics Boat that says "CheckPoint", well that's basically a mini magnet destroyer. You see, when companies ship us Pre-Tagged items (also know as sourcetags) they include two security tags to function with alarms @ Walmart & Target & other retailers.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this!  I still maintain that if it was our MP3 player that set off the store's alarms, it should have set them off going IN to their store as well, thus maybe causing her to pause then to be sure it wouldn't be a problem when they left.  But out of everything I was dealing with at that second, it was filed as, "not my problem."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 27, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Thank you for this!  I still maintain that if it was our MP3 player that set off the store's alarms, it should have set them off going IN to their store as well, thus maybe causing her to pause then to be sure it wouldn't be a problem when they left.



Yeah if the (other) tag was still active on that MP3 Player.. she would have tripped the alarms going in & out of that other store..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

a friend emailed this you tube video on black friday prank at spot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNTgwzt7iY
its has over 6.4 million hits.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 27, 2012)

i would murderball this guy in the face.
hard.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 27, 2012)

hardlinesmaster said:


> a friend emailed this you tube video on black friday prank at spot:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtntgwzt7iy
> its has over 6.4 million hits.



loooooolll


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 27, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> a friend emailed this you tube video on black friday prank at spot:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNTgwzt7iY
> its has over 6.4 million hits.




*This video is unavailable.
Sorry about that.*


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 27, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> a friend emailed this you tube video on black friday prank at spot:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNTgwzt7iY
> its has over 6.4 million hits.



One Guest bought this specific phone.. 
http://www.target.com/p/uniden-dect-6-0-cordless-phone-system-d1660-silver/-/A-13631268

And convinced a Photo TM to place it in the phone base behind GS. Guess what? The Phone connected to that base station, and such guest started answering calls.. Additionally, they weren't so nice either.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epJl3BYKrG4


----------



## researchr (Nov 27, 2012)

ap215 said:


> One Guest bought this specific phone..
> http://www.target.com/p/uniden-dect-6-0-cordless-phone-system-d1660-silver/-/A-13631268
> 
> And convinced a Photo TM to place it in the phone base behind GS. Guess what? The Phone connected to that base station, and such guest started answering calls.. Additionally, they weren't so nice either.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epJl3BYKrG4



Wow...just wow...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 27, 2012)

researchr said:


> Wow...just wow...



I think it's scary how "Guests" can find out such information in the first place..


----------



## VibeNup (Nov 27, 2012)

ap215 said:


> So, I actually do know a little bit about the Towers & Would like to give some insight on this..
> 
> You know that Black Pad on the GS & Electronics Boat that says "CheckPoint", well that's basically a mini magnet destroyer. You see, when companies ship us Pre-Tagged items (also know as sourcetags) they include two security tags to function with alarms @ Walmart & Target & other retailers.
> 
> ...



Do these magnetic pulses ruin credit cards? I once had a guest come to guest service because she claims her wallet sets off the towers every time she came in, so I quickly swiped her wallet once over the black pad, and it worked. I then realized what I may have done but she walked away. Did I just ruin all her credit cards??


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought you weren't supposed to put credit cards on them (from personal experience, not anything anyone has told me) but people do it all the time.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 27, 2012)

My understanding is that one shot is no big deal.
If you left it on the pad or like a friend did and put his wallet under a pad while he was working...
Yea, say goodbye to your cards.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

ap215 said:


> *This video is unavailable.
> Sorry about that.*



Try this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNTgwzt7iY&sns=em
Or search for Black Friday target. It is now at 6.9 million hits.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 27, 2012)

To the guest who made my day:
i'm sorry for the inconvenience we caused you today but THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for being so patient and understanding today! It was my fault but you were so gracious and understanding of how busy it was and how mistakes can happen. It was my pleasure to buy you some starbucks while you waited for us to fix the mistake for you. 

To the guest who tried to ruin my day:
I'm sorry to inform you that the world does not revolve around you. The GSTM was correct in telling you on Sunday that we could not price match a target.com price for the weekend. I get that you think that because it says it's on sale at target.com we should be able to give it to you but we were told not to price match this weekend and we have to stand by that. There was no need to come in screaming that she was rude to you by pointing out that the website said "online price only. price may vary in stores." It was the truth and not her being rude. I did love your face though when AP was walking you out after calling me a Fing C. Now that made my day!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

To that one guest:  you are the reason I don't hate retail.  You and your wife came through my line, and just had a few things.  You were eying those tums like a kids eyes the candy on the belt.  And I gave them to you as soon as I scanned them.  I told you I completely understood as we had enchiladas in the break room that night.  So after opening the bottle, you offered me one!  I, of course, politely refused at first but then took one at your insistence.  Thank you!  It made me feel much better.  I nearly wrote you a vibe card.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 29, 2012)

to that one guest-if you are going to crank call from the in house phone saying that you pooped in aisle 2...at least realize that we don't have an aisle 2, they have a letter also. And thanks  for keeping up our AP's opinions that I get all the nutters in my shifts at the fitting room.

to the guest who came out of the fitting room today while I was covering the break to tell me that I have awesome customer service. After I bit my tongue so I wouldn't say you are guests I was absolutely floored...I realized that you had begun your time in the fitting room with the one I was covering for, who I know can be a witch. Thank you for making my week and help me finish my shift on an up note.


----------



## CartStryke (Dec 1, 2012)

To that one guest: If there's not one, not two, but three closed signs in and around the bathroom, don't get snippy if somebody asks if you read the signs when you barge in. Insisting that the bathroom being closed doesn't apply to you...uh...I'm pretty sure the whole definition means it's off limits to everybody including you. Saying you'll never shop here again, fine by us.


----------



## Snook (Dec 1, 2012)

To this one guest who is notoriously a pain the in the butt (she used to "cycle" out Christmas clearance from different stores that had it at different rates until we finally put the kabosh on that) and asked me yesterday when was the best time to come in for empty egg carton boxes...like I'm going to go sort through a pile of boxes for that? I don't think so. And no, there really is no "good" time to come in for that either; eggs come out on random pulls. Ugh, go bother someone else.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2012)

Snook said:


> To this one guest who is notoriously a pain the in the butt (she used to "cycle" out Christmas clearance from different stores that had it at different rates until we finally put the kabosh on that) and asked me yesterday when was the best time to come in for empty egg carton boxes...like I'm going to go sort through a pile of boxes for that? I don't think so. And no, there really is no "good" time to come in for that either; eggs come out on random pulls. Ugh, go bother someone else.



What egg cartons? That's weird.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

To that one guest doing the exchange (and by one, I mean half of you), no, those products are not "the same" and I need to return one and give you the other in the proper way.  If they really were "the same" as you claim, you wouldn't be in here looking for a differen size, color, pattern, etc, and you wouldn't mind walking out with the one you came in with.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Dec 1, 2012)

To that one guest who argued with me to no end. I tried to reason with you that the toy you thought was half off was probably hit by a cart and moved over a spot on the bottom shelf but you would have none of it. Had you not said the magic phrase ("can I talk to your manager?") you would not have got it. I know from experience that as soon as I call the LOD over they give in to the guests demand so I was simply saving them a step. The holiday season is definetley here...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 1, 2012)

To all the asshats calling the pharmacy asking for different departments, then getting pissy because we simply transfer you to the operator (or whatever department), call the effing STORE NUMBER if you don't want to be transferred. We don't have the ability to "page" the electronics/seasonal/toys/Starbucks department and I certainly don't have time to "just run on over there and see if we have X in stock"! :angry:


----------



## mxrbook (Dec 2, 2012)

ME:  Yes, with your Red Card your are entitled to Free Shipping.
GUEST:  How long will it take for this to get to my daughter?
ME:  IDK.  Perhaps you should check with the post office.
GUEST:  Well, they said I got free shipping when I signed up for the RC, so are you going to ship it or not?
ME:  <cue sound bite of muffled scream and head banging/hair tearing>


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 2, 2012)

*snicker*


----------



## pellinore (Dec 3, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> to those guests who go find another tm to help them after i've already told you the same thing...just because i'm young doesn't mean i don't know anything! Most. Annoying. Thing. Ever.


yes!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 3, 2012)

Do all of you, who are buying Christmas lights, just take boxes off the shelf randomly with your eyes shut and then choose to be surprised when you get home to see what you bought?  You could save us all a lot of trouble if you would just look at what you are buying before you check out and take them home.

And, for the love of God, if you are going to return 21 boxes that you just bought today, could you at least take them back to the Spot you bought them at (which is just down the road, anyway).  Our goal is to have less inventory (especially of this crap) at the end of the day than more.


----------



## mxrbook (Dec 3, 2012)

My favorite guest bought six boxes of lights.  Four of the six boxes she returned had been opened, removed from the packaging and dumped in one big red Target bag.  It really took her four strings of lights to figure out she didn't like them?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 3, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest-if you are going to crank call from the in house phone saying that you pooped in aisle 2...at least realize that we don't have an aisle 2, they have a letter also. And thanks  for keeping up our AP's opinions that I get all the nutters in my shifts at the fitting room.
> 
> to the guest who came out of the fitting room today while I was covering the break to tell me that I have awesome customer service. After I bit my tongue so I wouldn't say you are guests I was absolutely floored...I realized that you had begun your time in the fitting room with the one I was covering for, who I know can be a witch. Thank you for making my week and help me finish my shift on an up note.



Before I worked for the spot store I was at someone apparently shat on a sporting goods endcap.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 4, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> Do these magnetic pulses ruin credit cards



Nope. As a TPS I ran Guest's wallets, jackets, purses,car keys, cell phones, and more over the deactivation pads.. Never had a complaint.

Another thing that we had a ton of trouble with.. was clothing from Old Navy & Gap. They would always trip the alarms


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks to you, I got to see my first apprehension tonight!  I wish you would have done it a bit sooner, though.  I left before I got to hear the details.


----------



## Snook (Dec 4, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> What egg cartons? That's weird.


She wanted the boxes that our eggs come in because they have handles. Yes, handles. Oh the humanity!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 4, 2012)

Snook said:


> She wanted the boxes that our eggs come in because they have handles. Yes, handles. Oh the humanity!



Tell her, we have "amazing" storage solutions in Home Goods.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2012)

to that one guest on my amazing trip around Target yesterday (seriously, everywhere but the area was assigned....except 10 minutes) -thank you for the proof that I am not the only one who gets the nutter butters....it was fun to see my co-worker go batty after dealing with you for 15 minutes.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 9, 2012)

To that one guest...

If you knew how to read, you would know that to get the free $10 Gift card for your purchase, that you would have to print out the coupon at home and BRING IT IN. OH GOSH SUCH A HARD CONCEPT.

And no, I don't give a **** that you think its unfair, the answer is still NO. GFO.


----------



## mxrbook (Dec 10, 2012)

We vibe the $10 gift card if they have it on their phone.  I make them promise not to use it again.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 11, 2012)

To those two guests who I found shoes for, in weird places... Thank you so much for your patience and cheerful enthusiasm! I'm not sure I would have survived the day without it.

For those two guests who I could not find shoes for... I'm sorry, but shoes is a PTM amoeba right now and I tried my hardest.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 12, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> We vibe the $10 gift card if they have it on their phone.  I make them promise not to use it again.



LOD had us do it for one guest as well. Ended up doing it for another since they were starting to pitch a huge fit.

Told everyone else to go **** themselves pretty much, and got to listen to one guest at guest service whine about how she couldn't use it. I honestly don't care. If they want to talk to the LOD so be it.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 12, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> LOD had us do it for one guest as well. Ended up doing it for another since they were starting to pitch a huge fit.
> 
> Told everyone else to go **** themselves pretty much, and got to listen to one guest at guest service whine about how she couldn't use it. I honestly don't care. If they want to talk to the LOD so be it.



Why couldn't you print out several copies of that coupon for just that occasion?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 12, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Why couldn't you print out several copies of that coupon for just that occasion?



The guests who came after we ran out of the printed copies would still complain and pitch fits. If they knew about the few printed coupons, they's be even angrier... Using that as a solution, we might as well just choose a couple days and give everyone a $10 gift card who makes a qualifying purchase (over $50 before tax)!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 12, 2012)

Like Kohls does.  But, heck, why make it easy?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 12, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> The guests who came after we ran out of the printed copies would still complain and pitch fits. If they knew about the few printed coupons, they's be even angrier... Using that as a solution, we might as well just choose a couple days and give everyone a $10 gift card who makes a qualifying purchase (over $50 before tax)!



Last Year, anytime someones balance jumped above $50, POS automatically gave a prompt for the GiftCard.. 

However, Round 2 of the promotion required you to "Like" Target on FB, and Print the Coupon.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah I remember last year how it'd give you one after hitting $50... Problem with that was that people expected multiple giftcards for every $50 they spent, which wasn't the way it was supposed to be. I had to use that override scan sheet so many times for *****y guests.

Why dont I print out coupons for the people who don't have them? Simple. I don't give a rats ass about people who choose not to read.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2012)

To the guests that stand in line chit-chatting with their GFs, then get up to the counter & stare gape-mouthed at the menu trying to decide what they want while asking their friends' opinions & making goofy faces while pondering: STOP IT!!! It's JUST a DRINK - NOT a life-long commitment! Make up your pea-brained MIND & STOP holding up the LINE!!!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 14, 2012)

ap215 said:


> However, Round 2 of the promotion required you to "Like" Target on FB, and Print the Coupon.



I remember this. We had a whole bunch of guests buying $50 gift cards and trying to use the coupon. Kudos to my GSA for catching on!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 14, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the guests that stand in line chit-chatting with their GFs, then get up to the counter & stare gape-mouthed at the menu trying to decide what they want while asking their friends' opinions & making goofy faces while pondering: STOP IT!!! It's JUST a DRINK - NOT a life-long commitment! Make up your pea-brained MIND & STOP holding up the LINE!!!!!



This. We shouldn't have to wait 5-7 minutes on our lunch breaks, to pay for soda


----------



## researchr (Dec 14, 2012)

ap215 said:


> This. We shouldn't have to wait 5-7 minutes on our lunch breaks, to pay for soda



We shouldn't have to wait in line period on break. Our store got rid of the express registers a while back, why I have no idea. I don't care if there is only one person ahead of me, if they have a full cart and I have 1 thing I'm gonna be pissed! I stopped buying lunch at all. I either bring something or hope there's pbj in the break room.


----------



## mspk (Dec 14, 2012)

Why don't you buy your stuff at food ave?


----------



## likethewind (Dec 14, 2012)

^ The Food Ave TMs at my store give us an attitude whenever we go pay non food Ave things there even if it's just one thing and they are nowhere near busy


----------



## JustJoe (Dec 14, 2012)

To that guest that said she was going to kill me last night.... 

So I was working in men's on Wednesday and was asked to pull a Yoda shirt off of the table for a customer hold. I did. Took it to the fitting room where we normally hold items. All is well..
Thursday, I'm working infant softlines and a call comes over the walkie about the shirt. I respond because I knew what was up with it. I head over to the fitting room and I'm told that it isn't in there. I go over to the table and look for it and the size I pulled (large) was sold out. I grab a medium and an XL and head up to guest service. The lady says "You better have my size or I'm going to kill you." I say "Go for it. I pulled the shirt for you last night. All I can say is that I knew it was here last night. If you weren't going to make it in last night you should have let us know." Guest continues to go off on me. I look over to the GSA working with her and say "Can you handle this and try to find her one?" I gave her the DCPI for the right size and went about my business.

I fully understand the importance of taking ownership of a situation, but I get paid what us new hires get at Target and I'm not going to let some crazy lady go off on me about a $8 shirt. Just not worth my time.


----------



## mspk (Dec 14, 2012)

likethewind said:


> ^ The Food Ave TMs at my store give us an attitude whenever we go pay non food Ave things there even if it's just one thing and they are nowhere near busy



Tell them you'll write them a vibe card if they ring you up.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2012)

JustJoe said:


> To that guest that said she was going to kill me last night....
> 
> So I was working in men's on Wednesday and was asked to pull a Yoda shirt off of the table for a customer hold. I did. Took it to the fitting room where we normally hold items. All is well..
> Thursday, I'm working infant softlines and a call comes over the walkie about the shirt. I respond because I knew what was up with it. I head over to the fitting room and I'm told that it isn't in there. I go over to the table and look for it and the size I pulled (large) was sold out. I grab a medium and an XL and head up to guest service. The lady says "You better have my size or I'm going to kill you." I say "Go for it. I pulled the shirt for you last night. All I can say is that I knew it was here last night. If you weren't going to make it in last night you should have let us know." Guest continues to go off on me. I look over to the GSA working with her and say "Can you handle this and try to find her one?" I gave her the DCPI for the right size and went about my business.
> ...


As soon as she said that, I would've had AP bounce her sorry a$$. 
Spot doesn't pay me (or anybody else) enough to put up with that garbage.


----------



## likethewind (Dec 14, 2012)

mspk said:


> Tell them you'll write them a vibe card if they ring you up.



gosh does anyone even really care about those things?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ehhhhhhh, no....not really.


----------



## mspk (Dec 14, 2012)

You could do what I would do. Ask them politely to not be a little b!tch and just ring you up already.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2012)

Today:

Me (on phone): Thank you for calling Target of xxx.  This is RG, CIHYFS?
Guest: I'd like to speak to the optical department.
Me: I'm sorry, we don't have an optical department.
Guest: What do you mean?
Me (trying to figure out how to explain myself clearer): We don't have an optical department at this location.
Guest: Yes you do.
Me: No, I'm sorry, we don't.
Guest: Isn't this the store in yyy?
Me: No, this is the store in xxx (you know, the one I mentioned in my greeting as well as mentioned in the recorded greeting).
Guest: Whoops. Wrong store.
Me: *sigh*


----------



## researchr (Dec 15, 2012)

mspk said:


> Why don't you buy your stuff at food ave?



If I wanted something for lunch food ave sells that would be fine but I don't. They won't allow you to buy stuff that isn't from food ave there. It's annoying.


----------



## artforoxygen (Dec 15, 2012)

To the woman in front of me yesterday, thanks for being patient. I didn't realize how large your order was and how much I would slow our cashier down. I tried to catch you in the parking lot to tell you, but you were already gone.


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 15, 2012)

To that older guest that came in 5 minutes before I was scheduled to leave. Thank you for being so patient, while I waited on Tracfone customer support for *35 minutes* trying to activate your phone, and while I returned it and tried activating a different phone. Thank you for just saying you'd try back some other time because you knew I had spent too much time with him and was getting visibly flustered with Tracfone. Most of all, thank you for now giving me the ability to NEVER EVER recommend Tracfone to any guest anymore. 

To all TMs here, NEVER RECOMMEND TRACFONES TO A GUEST. Their customer service is the worst.


----------



## researchr (Dec 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> To that older guest that came in 5 minutes before I was scheduled to leave. Thank you for being so patient, while I waited on Tracfone customer support for *35 minutes* trying to activate your phone, and while I returned it and tried activating a different phone. Thank you for just saying you'd try back some other time because you knew I had spent too much time with him and was getting visibly flustered with Tracfone. Most of all, thank you for now giving me the ability to NEVER EVER recommend Tracfone to any guest anymore.
> 
> To all TMs here, NEVER RECOMMEND TRACFONES TO A GUEST. Their customer service is the worst.



I have had a similar experience. I would love to recommend virgin mobile as having great customer service but the older people who just want an emergency phone find it confusing.
Anybody have an alternative to tracfone as a simple phone with good customer service?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2012)

We are not supposed activate guest's phones.


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 15, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We are not supposed activate guest's phones.



One word: vibe


----------



## salesfloor10 (Dec 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> One word: vibe


Absolutely. What about calling other stores for guests? Is that apparently not allowed either? Haha

To those guests looking for ninjabread men cookie cutters: sorry, we are out. I don't know/can't find the DPCI anywhere soooo good luck. ***5 minutes later*** team, where are the ninjabread men cookie cutters? Me: pulling my hair out!!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> Absolutely. What about calling other stores for guests? Is that apparently not allowed either? Haha



I wish we didn't have to.  I could just as easily give the guest the DPCI number and have them sit on hold for 10 minutes and help the other million guests looking for my attention instead of doing something the guest can do with their own phone.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2012)

Ninja bread cutters the correct name was Fred & friends.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2012)

to the children who were allowed to yell at the fitting room for 10 minutes and a good half hour, respectively....you are lucky I just didn't say "Would you just SHUT up?" The first one scream talked at his mom and great grandma the entire time she was trying on her 2 pieces. I had to take my first break of the day after that because my nerves were fried. The second batch were when it was just ramping up back at the fitting room and 5 kids and 2 moms were trying ONE pj on each.....the two little ones kept standing up in the cart and after the 6th time of saying "please sit down", I decided I would be okay with the yelling that would come with them breaking open their heads. They were all LOUD even when I was on the phone trying to find them one pair of pj's in the right size at the other store....so I am trying to answer phones, make sure everybody goes in and comes out with the right amount of clothes, answer the walkie calls AND be on hold for your request. I was out of break time by then but I wanted to cry.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's when you REALLY wish kids came with a "mute" button.
I'd give them the location of the store you despise the most & send them over there for whatever it is you're out of & let THEM deal with that traveling circus.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

Phone conversation again:

Me: Thank you for holding, this is the electronics department.  CIHYFS?
Guest:  Who is this?
Me:  This is RG.
Guest:  RG....RG....is this the RG that works at the service desk?
Me:  Yes, I do.
(thinking to myself: crap, they are starting to remember who I am)


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> That's when you REALLY wish kids came with a "mute" button.
> I'd give them the location of the store you despise the most & send them over there for whatever it is you're out of & let THEM deal with that traveling circus.



one of the moms joked that she was going to get duct tape for the little ones for Christmas....I told her right where she could find it in the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand it comes in ALL KINDS of COLORS & PATTERNS to match whatever the little darlings are wearing.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw a guest, take her kid screaming out the door.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I saw a guest, take her kid screaming out the door.



that is what I did the few times my kids ever screamed in the store. Hope you gave that mom a standing ovation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2012)

The guest I was helping said, "what a relief". No comment from me, just a smile.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2012)

All too often the screaming kid is just trying to let the parent know that something is legitimately wrong but hasn't been taught to tell them or the parents don't listen, so the kid has escalated.
Oblivious parents walking around on the phone while a tired child is screaming their head off just makes me nuts.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> All too often the screaming kid is just trying to let the parent know that something is legitimately wrong but hasn't been taught to tell them or the parents don't listen, so the kid has escalated.
> Oblivious parents walking around on the phone while a tired child is screaming their head off just makes me nuts.



those do drive me nuts....but the ones I had yesterday are worse.....their kids have never learned inside voices...and just get mildly rebuked (I am tired, and when tired the 25cent words come out) from the parents. They don't seem to care their children are breaking everyone's ear drums. The cry/scream because they are tired or hurt usually get the question, "Hard day, huh?" from me. Usually quiets them down a little bit. There are times when you have to legitimately be in the store with a crying kid.....but do to an hour's worth of shopping with said kid is just mean.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 17, 2012)

I had my mouth taped shut once when I was a child.  I would not wish that experience on anyone.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2012)

I had my mouth washed out with soap for "sassing my momma".
It didn't work & I became quite the soap connoisseur over the years.


----------



## littlebluej (Dec 17, 2012)

To all guests that ask me questions/tap me on the shoulder/try to get my attention from behind when I'm using a boxcutter: stop it!!! I have a very sharp object in my hand and I don't want either of us to get hurt. Today I almost sliced my hand when some guy tapped me on the shoulder. From now on I'm going to open all boxes in the backroom before going out on the floor.


----------



## researchr (Dec 17, 2012)

I understand that you need to put the rug on the floor to see what it looks like spread out...but why can't you pick it up and put it back when you're done?


----------



## Thinktank90 (Dec 17, 2012)

If not having envelopes for your Target gift cards is your biggest inconvenience during this holiday season, you're doing pretty frickin' good.

Last year we ran out of holiday gift cards (and eventually all gift cards) during the peak of the season.  This year we are out of envelopes.  Whoever is in charge of the ordering isn't doing so great, however, they are only envelopes.  The complaints and yelling I receive as a cashier over the lack of these tiny paper items is disgusting.


----------



## likethewind (Dec 18, 2012)

researchr said:


> I understand that you need to put the rug on the floor to see what it looks like spread out...but why can't you pick it up and put it back when you're done?



Ugh, tell me about it!  As a SL brand, I see this all the damn time in shoes.  Nothing I detest more than seeing people take a box off the shelf, let it drop to the ground, use their toes to get the shoe out of the box, rattle their foot around til they get it into the shoe, then when it doesn't fit, they simply take their foot out, put on their own shoes again using the same method, and then just walk away leaving their mess on the ground!  It honestly boggles my mind how people can be such pigs.  I never would behave this way and never had even before I started working retail.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Dec 18, 2012)

i remember when the ball cage was there during the spring i believe, some kid climbed inside and was just chillin in there lol, one of the funniest things i saw there


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 18, 2012)

likethewind said:


> Ugh, tell me about it!  As a SL brand, I see this all the damn time in shoes.  Nothing I detest more than seeing people take a box off the shelf, let it drop to the ground, use their toes to get the shoe out of the box, rattle their foot around til they get it into the shoe, then when it doesn't fit, they simply take their foot out, put on their own shoes again using the same method, and then just walk away leaving their mess on the ground!  It honestly boggles my mind how people can be such pigs.  I never would behave this way and never had even before I started working retail.


Every so often I had guests ask me to break the plastic wrap holding the large area rugs together.  I always told them no. It's against policy.  They would keep arguing, but I would walk away.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 18, 2012)

To the guest with a new born baby screaming his head off...  You try to sleep while laying on your back, facing super bright fluorescent lighting...  you'd be screaming too!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 18, 2012)

You can buy it at any register.  Our pharmacist will even ring us up if they aren't swamped.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 18, 2012)

To that one "Guest" Person.. Thanks for hacking into my PayPal account and going on that nice little spending spree. You over-drafted my checking account:angry:

I really hope, whatever you ordered, was worth ruining my day.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 19, 2012)

ap215 said:


> To that one "Guest" Person.. Thanks for hacking into my PayPal account and going on that nice little spending spree. You over-drafted my checking account:angry:
> 
> I really hope, whatever you ordered, was worth ruining my day.



Being an avid on line shopper myself, can you share how this was possible?  I'd like to avoid any problems.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 19, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I had my mouth washed out with soap for "sassing my momma".
> It didn't work & I became quite the soap connoisseur over the years.



Reminds me of Ralphie! Did your mother let you pick your flavor?


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

AFter such a long time in retail, let's just say I've had a whole lot of "amazing" moments in the past. Unfortunately during this time of year ywe always see a big uptick in theft, shoplifting, and all kinds of attempted fraud. But...

To the guest last night who spent a major portion of her evening trying to figure out how to subtlely (HA!) steal every bauble, bangle, and trinket she could get her hands on, and then come through my line and actually buy a few things....

DON'T try to rob a store blind, THEN decide to go ahead and make some real purchases, AND THEN try to haggle/argue over the price OF ALMOST EVERY. SINGLE. THING. YOU. ARE. BUYING. Seriously, WTF was all that about???

Oh, wait, I just realized what a dumb thing that was to say...of COURSE she's not trying to pay the full price!! She wasn't trying to pay AT ALL to begin with !!! Forget I mentioned it, guys. I'll see myself out...


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Reminds me of Ralphie! Did your mother let you pick your flavor?


Nah, it was whatever was on sale at the time: Dial, Palmolive, Ivory, Lifebuoy....


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 19, 2012)

No one can possibly be THIS dumb... can they?

Guest comes up to me with a 4-way headphone splitter in hand and asks, "How does this work?"
Me, pointing to the sticker on the box, "Well, multiple people can plug their headphones in and listen to the same thing. See, you can 'Share music with up to 3 friends!'"
Guest: "Do they have to be friends?"
Me: "What do you mean?"
Guest: "Well can they be family members too?"
Me: "Ummm......... yes they can be whomever you want......." 
Guest: "Oh."  *walks away*

This was a lady in her 50s. She is either extremely stupid, or she just trolled me harder than I ever have been trolled before.


----------



## That Dude who Does Stuff (Dec 19, 2012)

To that one guest who's come in 7 times so far to complain to target mobile: why not go to the corporate store? You're making their lives miserable.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2012)

To the guest buying a purse: You looked nervous when I pulled out all the stuffing & unzipped pockets because I uncovered the necklace & earrings you stuck inside. I asked you if you wanted to puchase said items & you stammered that you "didn't know HOW they got there" but the topper was when your young daughter said "But you said you WANTED them..."

Purse: $38.99
Stashed jewelry: $42.99
Your expression: priceless


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 19, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest buying a purse: You looked nervous when I pulled out all the stuffing & unzipped pockets because I uncovered the necklace & earrings you stuck inside. I asked you if you wanted to puchase said items & you stammered that you "didn't know HOW they got there" but the topper was when your young daughter said "But you said you WANTED them..."
> 
> Purse: $38.99
> Stashed jewelry: $42.99
> Your expression: priceless



The part that really sucks?  She's teaching her young daughter that stealing is okay.  Thanks, Mom.


----------



## Baguette (Dec 20, 2012)

Tuesday night (at 11:50) I had a quest wandering around talking and swearing to himself about how bleeping expensive the xmas trees were, were were the bleeping xmas lights. He yells out "IS THERE ANYONE HERE TO HELP ME". I go over to him, he wants the flocked tree. We only have a display left, he doesn't want a display. He wants me to start calling all the other stores in the district for it. I let him known that only one of them even shows it in stock. He tells me it is bleeping pointless and wanders off. I hear him still talking and swearing about xmas lights, I'd already told him we had nothing left except the one end cap I pointed out to him. Went over to him and told him again. He tells me "I thought I was still early for xmas decorations...".

At about 12:05 he comes wandering back accompanied by a TPS. He'd dropped the xmas hand towels he was buying on the floor at the front lanes so he wanted to come exchange them 

A number of years ago back when we still had a garden center... guest wants to pay for a tree and then have me hold it. I tell her we can't hold paid merchandise, and even if unpaid I can't guarantee it because it is way too crazy out there and it is likely to get lost. She tries to argue the point a bit more. And then she sticks her hand up and grabs me by the throat. Doesn't squeeze/try to choke me, just grabs on. (sidenote: she's about 5'4" and I'm 6'"1) Once the absolute shock passes, I push her arm out of the way and tell her you need to leave NOW. She tells me "Oh, no, I was just kidding! it was a joke!". I called TPS and LOD to garden center and she left pretty fast then.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 20, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Being an avid on line shopper myself, can you share how this was possible?  I'd like to avoid any problems.



Sorry about the late response.. Anyway.. I'm still really unsure how they broke into the account, in the first place.

I always look for that little lock icon in the address bar (Chrome) before I enter my password for anything, and anytime I get a email from my Bank, I always log in directly instead of clicking on the links in the email.. 

I can't tell you, how many emails I get from Bank of America, asking me to "Update" or "Confirm" all my account information. I always ignore them, and log in through the normal site. I never click on links. 

As I was told by a Fraud Investigator, More then likely my password was obtained from another (less-secure) website, however all my passwords to anything bank related is unique. I'm convinced that they obtained my password from some sort of Computer Virus, or Spyware? I do use Norton 360.. but I'm unsure how effective it truly is.

I'm still scratching my head about it.. I don't visit P**N websites, or ever open attachments in emails. I'd love to know how something did get into my computer.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 21, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Sorry about the late response.. Anyway.. I'm still really unsure how they broke into the account, in the first place.
> 
> I always look for that little lock icon in the address bar (Chrome) before I enter my password for anything, and anytime I get a email from my Bank, I always log in directly instead of clicking on the links in the email..
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  I use a Mac + I have a variety of difficult passwords, but I'm going to change all my passwords immediately!

New Year's resolution.  Change my passwords more regularly!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 21, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> The part that really sucks?  She's teaching her young daughter that stealing is okay.  Thanks, Mom.



The really sad part is, she's bringing along her children for her shoplifting occasions. In her mind, I'm sure she thinks AP will not watch her because she has her kid along, however once we catch her.. there's a chance we'll call CPS and have her taken away. 

I've had to sadly call CPS for a few toddler age kids one time (she didn't have anyone to come pick them up, theft was way over felony amount).. It's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## hr beast (Dec 21, 2012)

I was working freight over in HBA and a older lady brought me over a box of little sample colognes and asked if we had any others like that. I told her that we might have some on the front endcaps for the holidays and started to go check for her, and she was like, "well I'm looking for something cheaper than this, for a little boy." I told her that what we had would probably be pretty comparable in price and she said she just wanted something that was like $2 or $3. I said I didn't think we had anything at that price and she was like, "what, nothing?? What about in the travel section?" So I took her over there and explained that we didn't really have any cologne in that section but we could look (since she was obviously getting exasperated) and finally she just yelled "Well it doesn't have to be cologne! I know I said I was looking for cologne but it can be anything!" I just kind of stared at her because I honestly had no idea what she wanted at that point. I finally just told her to go look at one spot.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cologne? For a little boy....?
I'd think that the price is the LEAST of your worries...


----------



## hr beast (Dec 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Cologne? For a little boy....?
> I'd think that the price is the LEAST of your worries...



People want so much weird crap for so many weird reasons I don't even ask questions anymore.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 22, 2012)

hr beast said:


> "Well it doesn't have to be cologne! I know I said I was looking for cologne but it can be anything!".



I would have directed her over to Deodorants...


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I would have directed her over to Deodorants...



Just the thought of some of those sprays makes me cough. Brings back memories of gym class in high school.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Dec 22, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Just the thought of some of those sprays makes me cough. Brings back memories of gym class in high school.


Oh the axe body spray....gag.

To those guests who utter one word at me of what they're looking for: wow....

To the guest who got pissy about waiting to check out in electronics, you do realize it is three days before Christmas, right???


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, we have SOOOO many guests that I can smell before i ever see them thanks to the copious amounts of Axe/Old Spice/Brut/(insert cheap personal fragrance item here) that he is wearing ( I venture a guess that 90% of them are male )...what's even better is when they come thru my checklane with the whole "Hey, baby" thing ( bleccch ), like they are reeeeaaallly doin' it rite....

yeah, what you're doing is giving me an asthma attack, dude! Dial it back and hand me my nebulizer, please!!!


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, and from the "I can explain it to you, but i can't uinderstand it for you" files...

Dear Guest: I kept arguing with you about you wanting to take half of your stuff outside while i was still ringing up the rest of it because since you nor your wife had not processed any types of payments on any of the merchandise,  you removing it from the store is, um, well, technically shoplifting. It's bad enough when people graze their way through the store and open up every other package that catches their eyes...I can't really just let you leave with a couple hundred bucks' worth of toys until that receipt comes up-THEN it's "YOUR STUFF"!!!

Or perhaps we should let you try to leave and let AP and/or the police explain it all to you...?


----------



## babytrees (Dec 23, 2012)

oh so many tonight-

to the lady who told me off because I mistakenly put Spider Man with the Marvel comics people AND the fact that I didn't have a computer to do a check like the "other" stores did for you.....I am sorry you obviously know so much and I don't. I will be more than happy to switch spots with you and you can work the umpteen carts of reshop carts, monitor the fitting rooms, answer the walkie AND answer the inane questions from the phone guests, all without a PDA.

to the 20 or so guests who didn't heed any of my "we are closed" announcements---how much clearer can we make it? 

to those 3 guests who refused to leave until you found your keys....why the hell did you not start looking for them on the first we are closed call? I really hate the closing LOD but she was so within her rights to threaten to call the police...you were trespassing after hours. 

What is with all of the slobs that were in our store all day?


----------



## Charmander (Dec 23, 2012)

You know the type. The ones who ask you if you're sure you work there or if you understand English. Idiot was asking for coffee nowhere near the market. Then sarcastically says thanks for the help when I tell him to ask the team members in market. Hey dumbass, stupid questions deserve stupid answers. You're welcome, ***.

You guys that have worked all over the store might have been able to answer the question with a specific aisle but thats like asking people in softlines where stuff in electronics is.

And about the English...haven't you guys had people that talk in broken English asking you with an attitude if you understand English because you can't understand what the **** they're saying? That or they don't make sense and then think you're the one with the problem.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 23, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those 3 guests who refused to leave until you found your keys....why the hell did you not start looking for them on the first we are closed call? I really hate the closing LOD but she was so within her rights to threaten to call the police...you were trespassing after hours.



Should have offered them some Red & Khahi and told 'em to get Zoning


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2012)

To the bored, rich little housewives who sat with their skinny lattes & complained about how much STUFF you were going to have to wrap: If you'd pooled your resources, you girls could've had a wrap party & done all your packages in the amount of time you spent whining.  I can't feel sorry for you, only disgust. So many of my coworkers' kids won't be getting much (if anything) for Christmas & I had to listen to your vapid complaints.
I wish I could vote you off my planet.


----------



## Baristar (Dec 23, 2012)

To the lady whose cards were declined today:

No, I cannot "manually override" the rejection of your credit card. I understand that you think there is "no reason for this." 

I would have checked the balance on my card(s) before making a $200+ shopping trip, but maybe that's just because I'm a part-time wage worker.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow. And can we say WOW, WOW, WOW....simply AMAZING...

Between the posts about the people who are hopelessly unsure about their own financial status and how credit and debit cards work (!!! in THIS day and age?!? OK people, if you insist...), the Socialites/RichieRiches/Real Housewives of (Insert Your City/Town/Township?village Here), and the problematic ESL folks, I would SWEAR we LITERALLY ALL WORK at the SAME. EXACT. STORE. Spooooky


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 23, 2012)

*side note*

For my ESL people out there: there is DEFINITELY a learning curve to to the English languauge...as you can likely see, my own spelling and grammar often leaves much to be desired, and many, many features of the English language....Simply. Have. No. Rhyme. Or. Reason.    We all have different strong suits as to learning, and many people take to it quite well, wheareas others may not be able to fully read, write, and speak eloquently or articulately in whatever their native language is, much less English, for various reasons... 

Also it's worth noting that having been surrounded by people speaking various Spanish dialects, Cantonese, mandarin, Tagalog, various dialects of French, and many African an d South Indian languages, most of what I know is easily found out on a menu, or can be learnes from anyone who knows some choice cuss words in any language, as far as my cultural ambassador credentials go.  

( I say all this because i am in a very eclectic area where there a lot of people who speak a lot of languages, including non-american born caucasians-Eastern Europe, etc. )


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 23, 2012)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Oh yeah, we have SOOOO many guests that I can smell before i ever see them thanks to the copious amounts of Axe/Old Spice/Brut/(insert cheap personal fragrance item here) that he is wearing ( I venture a guess that 90% of them are male )...what's even better is when they come thru my checklane with the whole "Hey, baby" thing ( bleccch ), like they are reeeeaaallly doin' it rite....
> 
> yeah, what you're doing is giving me an asthma attack, dude! Dial it back and hand me my nebulizer, please!!!



I waited on a few that i could smell, not because of their body spray, but because of all of the alcohol they had for breakfast.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 23, 2012)

AmICrazy said:


> I waited on a few that i could smell, not because of their body spray, but because of all of the alcohol they had for breakfast.



I'm sorry. I'll stop coming in drunk at 8 in the morning....


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 24, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I'm sorry. I'll stop coming in drunk at 8 in the morning....



Not sure, but I think they never really stopped from the night before. They were friendly and I had a good vibe moment with them.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 24, 2012)

AmICrazy said:


> Not sure, but I think they never really stopped from the night before. They were friendly and I had a good vibe moment with them.



Oh i see.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 24, 2012)

To that women who was shopping for her grandson... Your little comments really did upset one of our associates. 

You probably should have thought a little bit more, before asking, "Do these shirts look like something a Fa**ot would wear?" and saying "I just don't want him ending up like you". 

People like you really disgust me. I don't care how much money you have, you shouldn't be treating other people like trash.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 24, 2012)

To that one guest who was obviously on drugs that stayed in the store 10 minutes past close and ran in and out of asiles when two LOD's tried to confront you. Thanks for the making all of us laugh


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 24, 2012)

To that one guest today: go f*** yourself.

This young female electronics team member was helping an older man with cameras. She knows her stuff, ESPECIALLY with cameras, and while she was talking to him, he said, "Excuse me, I'm sorry, but is there a guy whom I may talk to?"

... This girl is the nicest, sweetest person and I cannot believe he said that. She just hung her head and found another team member, but if she found me, I would of went right up to him and said if he didn't want to talk to her he could leave.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 24, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Should have offered them some Red & Khahi and told 'em to get Zoning



we actually decided at the next huddle that they were more than likely trying to rob us and didn't realize there was going to be 20 or so of us in the store at the end of the night


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> To that one guest today: go f*** yourself.
> 
> This young female electronics team member was helping an older man with cameras. She knows her stuff, ESPECIALLY with cameras, and while she was talking to him, he said, "Excuse me, I'm sorry, but is there a guy whom I may talk to?"
> 
> ... This girl is the nicest, sweetest person and I cannot believe he said that. She just hung her head and found another team member, but if she found me, I would of went right up to him and said if he didn't want to talk to her he could leave.



Why do people do this, like women are ****ing retarded these days or something? even though there are more women on college campuses than men, stupid people.  Just because someone has a vagina automatically disqualifies them from knowing ANYTHING about ANY electronics lol just utter stupidity.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 25, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> To that one guest today: go f*** yourself.
> 
> This young female electronics team member was helping an older man with cameras. She knows her stuff, ESPECIALLY with cameras, and while she was talking to him, he said, "Excuse me, I'm sorry, but is there a guy whom I may talk to?"
> 
> ... This girl is the nicest, sweetest person and I cannot believe he said that. She just hung her head and found another team member, but if she found me, I would of went right up to him and said if he didn't want to talk to her he could leave.



As many times as I've found myself working electronics for 30 or 40 minutes when I was trying to put up a sign this time of year, the moron should have been happy to have had help at all.
And the idea that in this day and age, a woman is not every bit as knowledgeable as a man shows a level of Neanderthal thinking that I had thought died out years ago.


----------



## greatteam (Dec 25, 2012)

To that one guest,

You do know it's Christmas Eve right? We're out of all the ipods, because it's 9:05pm on Christmas Eve. GET THE HELL OUT OF MY STORE.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> we actually decided at the next huddle that they were more than likely trying to rob us and didn't realize there was going to be 20 or so of us in the store at the end of the night



It's quite sad, I didn't even think of such scenario.. 



greatteam said:


> You do know it's Christmas Eve right? We're out of all the ipods, because it's 9:05pm on Christmas Eve.



*"What do you mean I can't buy a iPod 5 minutes before closing, the day before Christmas? I want a manager"

"Can you check the back room?"

"Can you check again?"*

We've all had that one Guest... No matter how many times you tell them, you're out of stock, they think that Maybe, there's some secret stash in the back.


----------



## Snook (Dec 25, 2012)

That was us and the iPad Mini's. This following scenario happened MANY times with our electronic TM's.

Guest on Phone: "Hi, could you hold an iPad Mini for me, please?"
TM: "We're actually out of iPad Mini's and have been for days." (It's Christmas weekend).
Guest: "Are you sure?"
TM: "Very sure, unfortunately."
Guest: "Well, can you check the back?"
TM: (sighs) "Ok, one moment please."
(Covers phone, whistles nonchalantly, and then picks up the phone again.)
TM: "I'm sorry, we are all out there too."
Guest: (sounds like you just told them Santa wasn't real) "Ok....I guess...are you SURE?!?!"

Yeah, it's been a fun weekend!


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2012)

ap215 said:


> It's quite sad, I didn't even think of such scenario..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone that is waiting til the day before christmas is just an idiot.     Its like they woke up and were like "oh hey its christmas tommorow, I had NO IDEA, better get to shopping" .  Ya you only had a whole month basically between black friday and xmas, I guess peoples schedules are so tight that it is IMPOSSIBLE to do shopping in a MONTH period of time


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2012)

Snook said:


> That was us and the iPad Mini's. This following scenario happened MANY times with our electronic TM's.
> 
> Guest on Phone: "Hi, could you hold an iPad Mini for me, please?"
> TM: "We're actually out of iPad Mini's and have been for days." (It's Christmas weekend).
> ...



lol, I got those calls all the time just on the occasional times I would be helping electronics either in person or on the phone. We would have zero on hands and no locations in backroom. Its the people that get upset that piss me off.  Its like well if you wanted one so damn bad why didnt you buy it in the whole month of xmas shopping time you had between black friday and xmas eve, its not my fault you are totally inept and incapable of doing the most basic thing.


----------



## sjgiants23 (Dec 25, 2012)

To that One Guest, 
 I'm a market recovery team  member, and one closing shift I had a guest come up to me and ask " where the minus sause is?" With a puzzled look on my face, I asked him to describe what minus sause is, and well, it turned out to be mayoinnaise. As the guest walked away, I told my fellow market team member,  " yeah, its over near the plus sause." People are funny


----------



## alloverthefloor (Dec 26, 2012)

Market Recovery TM? Never heard of it. Must be a high-volume thing.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 26, 2012)

High tech name for a Salesfloor zoner...


----------



## likethewind (Dec 27, 2012)

To those two guests:

1.)  No I do not know how long your son's shoe laces should be.  I am a young adult.  Not even out of my twenties and with a face that could be mistaken for a 16 year old.  Does it LOOK like I'd have any children to possibly know how long a little boy's shoe laces should be?

2.)  Thank you SO much you self entitled, arrogant b*tch for trying on 9 pairs of the same sneakers.  Different colors, same size, same style.  Thank you for smiling sweetly back at me after I gave you a courteous smile as you were struggling to get your gigantic feet into the shoes, and then waiting until I was off in one of the aisles to high tail it out of there leaving me 9 boxes of stacked shoes near the try-on bench.  Thank you even more for doing this in front of your two late teenaged daughters.  I'm sure they will grow up with _wonderful_ manners!


----------



## targetHL (Dec 27, 2012)

To the guest who wanted to help me find a movie that she didn't know the title of: really? you're going to get mad at me because I can't find the "dvd with multiple british films" when you don't even know the title of any of the films?


----------



## greatteam (Dec 27, 2012)

To that one guest,

Arguing is not going to change the return policy. In fact, the more you argue, the less likely we are to bend policy to accommodate you.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Dec 27, 2012)

"What do you mean you can't hold the TV for me?"
"Ma'am, we haven't had a truck since the 23rd. We do not have that TV in stock at this time?"
"I live an hour away, can't you hold one for me?"
"No ma'am, we do not have any at this location. I cannot hold one for you."
"Are you sure you can't make an exception just for me?"
"Ma'am, I cannot hold an item for you when I do not physically have that item at all. It is a physical impossibility."
"Well f*** you then, you're being ridiculous."


Siiigh


----------



## ThatSFGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> "What do you mean you can't hold the TV for me?"
> "Ma'am, we haven't had a truck since the 23rd. We do not have that TV in stock at this time?"
> "I live an hour away, can't you hold one for me?"
> "No ma'am, we do not have any at this location. I cannot hold one for you."
> ...




"Can you hold one for me when it gets in?"
"Can you call me when one gets in?"


----------



## alloverthefloor (Dec 28, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> High tech name for a Salesfloor zoner...



Ahhhh I see.


----------



## alloverthefloor (Dec 28, 2012)

targetHL said:


> To the guest who wanted to help me find a movie that she didn't know the title of: really? you're going to get mad at me because I can't find the "dvd with multiple british films" when you don't even know the title of any of the films?



Was it the "Best of The British?" That went d-code a while ago.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd like to throw out some recognition to the a$$ that is a regular (although I still have yet to identify him) the code brown's I've been receiving this past year.  He assaults my friggin' men's room stalls.  He lays down a layer of 5 or so on the TP then blasts to Uranis or something because it's......  well let's just say it's unserviceable.  He gets it all over the walls, the seat, everything.  Why does he even put paper down?  He must be a standing pooper?  Just a guess...  I slap and out of service tag on the door every time he comes.  I'm not paid enough to clean that crap up.  He comes every other day I swear.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 29, 2012)

To the guest who called yesterday: the bottom of your bag of dog food that you just bought broke open, so you need to exchange it for a new one?!  Are you serious?  Yes, I want as much dog food back as you can put in the bag...you're going to have to clean it up and put it in something anyway...why not use that handy bag?  And seriously....why not just put it back in the bag and use it upside down.  Here's a hint....your dog licks its butt...it isn't going to care if the food hit the ground before it ate it.

To that one guest who returned those vitamin c pills...you bought them because you needed something to suck on and they taste terrible, so you need to return them?  Who in the world sucks on pills not meant to be sucked on???  Oy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 29, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the guest who called yesterday: the bottom of your bag of dog food that you just bought broke open, so you need to exchange it for a new one?!  Are you serious?  Yes, I want as much dog food back as you can put in the bag...you're going to have to clean it up and put it in something anyway...why not use that handy bag?  And seriously....why not just put it back in the bag and use it upside down.  Here's a hint....your dog licks its butt...it isn't going to care if the food hit the ground before it ate it.
> 
> To that one guest who returned those vitamin c pills...you bought them because you needed something to suck on and they taste terrible, so you need to return them?  Who in the world sucks on pills not meant to be sucked on???  Oy.



Too weird....


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Here's a hint....your dog licks its butt...it isn't going to care if the food hit the ground before it ate it.


Considering where dog tongues & noses spend most of their time, they're not gonna care about kibble hitting the ground. Heck, they'll clean it UP for you!


----------



## littlebluej (Dec 30, 2012)

To all guests at my store: we are out of all kids' thermals and absolutely all snow pants for anyone. No, there are no more in the back. No, we will not get more in. And no matter how many times you ask, and then ask if I am sure, my answer _will not change_. 

I swear it's like people think I'm lying to them or I'm just being mean and hiding product from them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 30, 2012)

littlebluej said:


> To all guests at my store: we are out of all kids' thermals and absolutely all snow pants for anyone. No, there are no more in the back. No, we will not get more in. And no matter how many times you ask, and then ask if I am sure, my answer _will not change_.
> 
> I swear it's like people think I'm lying to them or I'm just being mean and hiding product from them.



Yea, why didn't they buy them in August when we first got them in?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 30, 2012)

littlebluej said:


> To all guests at my store: we are out of all kids' thermals and absolutely all snow pants for anyone. No, there are no more in the back. No, we will not get more in. And no matter how many times you ask, and then ask if I am sure, my answer _will not change_.
> 
> I swear it's like people think I'm lying to them or I'm just being mean and hiding product from them.



Target is the loser when they stick to strict seasonal guidelines.  

Spot, allow the stores to keep 1 rack of jackets and a endcap of thermals in every dept for a couple months longer, and let us decide when its time to clearance them.  Winter & snow has just came to my state, and we are turning guests away because they didn't think ahead when it was 110 outside...


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 30, 2012)

To that guest who made a Code Brown in domestics yesterday: You are a disgusting excuse for a human being. I hope your next houseguest does the same thing twentyfold on your kitchen floor, you sick ****.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 30, 2012)

littlebluej said:


> To all guests at my store: we are out of all kids' thermals and absolutely all snow pants for anyone. No, there are no more in the back. No, we will not get more in. And no matter how many times you ask, and then ask if I am sure, my answer _will not change_.
> 
> I swear it's like people think I'm lying to them or I'm just being mean and hiding product from them.



I have lots of snow bibs for both boys and girls. Now that our local ski area just opened for season I hope to sell a few of them before the PA girls have to mark them down.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 30, 2012)

AmICrazy said:


> I have lots of snow bibs for both boys and girls. Now that our local ski area just opened for season I hope to sell a few of them before the PA girls have to mark them down.



Go for it! I sold all sleds with 2 inches of snow that melted quickly...


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 30, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Target is the loser when they stick to strict seasonal guidelines.
> 
> Spot, allow the stores to keep 1 rack of jackets and a endcap of thermals in every dept for a couple months longer, and let us decide when its time to clearance them.  Winter & snow has just came to my state, and we are turning guests away because they didn't think ahead when it was 110 outside...



Agreed I think it is too early for the swimwear. While I have sold a few mens trunks from the back, as several guys from out of town forgot to pack them and would to enjoy the indoor hotel pool. I also think that someone bought a toddler girl's swimsuit on Friday. I think they should ease into that.


----------



## RedDefiant (Jan 3, 2013)

greatteam said:


> To that one guest,
> 
> Arguing is not going to change the return policy. In fact, the more you argue, the less likely we are to bend policy to accommodate you.



*sigh*
It's frustrating how much I get this.  I had a guest just the other day try to return an $80 Merona Winter Coat he bought twelve months with cash and lost his receipt.  He demanded a return because it "didn't fit right."  He proceeded to yell at me and my LOD when we told him we can't return anything past our 90 day period...
:fool:


----------



## babytrees (Jan 3, 2013)

to all of the guests.....please, it's called a personal bubble....move back!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

ThatSFGuy said:


> "Can you call me when one gets in?"


Along the same lines "Why don't you call when you fill a prescription for someone?" Ummm...maybe because we do upwards of 200 of them a day and we don't have time to call each and every one of you? 

And honestly people, how friggin hard is it to grasp the concept of "automatic refill"? It fills the SAME DAY EVERY MONTH (give or take a day, depending on how many days are in the month, except Feb-Mar, of course). If it's a 30-day supply and it filled on the 1st of LAST month, it will fill again the 1st of THIS month!!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, and to the guest tonight that said "She's feisty, I like her!" Thanks. You made my night. I'm happy I could help you (and give your insurance company a smack-down)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

RedDefiant said:


> *sigh*
> It's frustrating how much I get this.  I had a guest just the other day try to return an $80 Merona Winter Coat he bought twelve months with cash and lost his receipt.  He demanded a return because it "didn't fit right."  He proceeded to yell at me and my LOD when we told him we can't return anything past our 90 day period...
> :fool:


Ummm....why didn't you try it on when you bought it 12 months ago???


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2013)

To that one guest....I really hope you aren't back in the next day or two.  I didn't know we were doing 90% on Christmas crap starting tomorrow and thought 70% was as low as it goes.  You're not going to be happy with me when/if you discover that we are doing a final markdown.


----------



## Softlines Doll (Jan 5, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Ummm....why didn't you try it on when you bought it 12 months ago???



He probably did!  ... but that was before he discovered the snack aisle.


----------



## RedDefiant (Jan 6, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Ummm....why didn't you try it on when you bought it 12 months ago???



Yeah, I had the same question.  I'm not sure what that man's deal was.  He had that "creepy" vibe about him.  I seem to get a lot of these kind at my store...



Softlines Doll said:


> He probably did!  ... but that was before he discovered the snack aisle.



LOL.  He did have a bit of a beer gut.  He was probably drunk when he bought it without trying it on first.  :laugh4:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 8, 2013)

No, we can't take your prescription back because "your daughter picked up the wrong medication and you don't need it". If you have an issue with what medication was filled, pick it up yourself instead of sending your 17 year old daughter all the time!!! Or, at the very least, tell her which medicine she's supposed to be picking up!

Btw, this wasn't an automatic-refill, this was one that the guest called in HERSELF! AND, it's not the first time she's done this :angry:


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jan 8, 2013)

To that one guest who tried to return a phone card that he had already used: I'm sorry but no amount of yelling or cursing is going to make my computer change it's mind and miraculously allow it to go through.  Did you not see the statement " this card cannot be returned" written in plain english on the card?  Throwing the paper on which I wrote the number for guest relations back in my face is not gonna help your cause buddy.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jan 8, 2013)

One more (it was a bad weekend at the old service desk!):

To that one guest who tried to return an open video game because "that's how it was given to me" - yeah right. Snatching it out of my hands in a fit of rage and whipping around a cart full of groceries so fast you run over your own child is going to look really good on video when Child Protective Services gets their copy.  Smile for the camera!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 8, 2013)

To the mom who sets her toddler on the edge of my food counter: For some reason your kid is tired of sitting in the cart & wants you to carry them everywhere so I can understand your arms are tired but don't park your kid's butt on a surface that I set FOOD on! I'm tired of having to sanitize every time some mom parks a baby butt on my counter!
To the mom of the 3 kids eating lunch in Target Cafe: your kids were coughing non-stop & 2 sounded like poster kids for pertusis yet they never ONCE covered their mouths. I emptied a bottle of sanitizer cleaning all the tables around your area after you left.


----------



## RedDefiant (Jan 9, 2013)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one guest who tried to return a phone card that he had already used: I'm sorry but no amount of yelling or cursing is going to make my computer change it's mind and miraculously allow it to go through.  Did you not see the statement " this card cannot be returned" written in plain english on the card?  Throwing the paper on which I wrote the number for guest relations back in my face is not gonna help your cause buddy.



I had this the other day.  A middle-aged man tried to return a phone card that had been scratched off and we (My LOD and I) told him we couldn't return it.  He kept swearing and saying how badly we "ran our company."  Oh, and he did all this with his two children right beside him.  Great parenting.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 9, 2013)

To that one Guest that almost ran me down, with a electric cart checking out yesterday. 

I really hope, the time saved, was worth almost running down someone.

Additionally, I loved the part, where your Gift Card wouldn't scan. So, until a GSTL could come over, you decided to sit there and hold up the long for everyone. I myself would have gone to the back of the line, instead of holding everything up for the 4 people behind me, however, I don't really think you have a sense of courtesy.


----------



## researchr (Jan 10, 2013)

ap215 said:


> To that one Guest that almost ran me down, with a electric cart checking out yesterday.
> 
> I really hope, the time saved, was worth almost running down someone.
> 
> Additionally, I loved the part, where your Gift Card wouldn't scan. So, until a GSTL could come over, you decided to sit there and hold up the long for everyone. I myself would have gone to the back of the line, instead of holding everything up for the 4 people behind me, however, I don't really think you have a sense of courtesy.



I have been knocked flat on my back and run into twice by those damn things. Guests should have to pass a driving course before they can use one!


----------



## Softlines Doll (Jan 11, 2013)

To that one guest who thought she'd lecture me for 10 minutes on our color selection (pink and black) of girls leotards because I "should be calling all the schools around the area to see what colors they are using and selling those colors" ....

Yeahhh, I'll get right on that.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 12, 2013)

Softlines Doll said:


> To that one guest who thought she'd lecture me for 10 minutes on our color selection (pink and black) of girls leotards because I "should be calling all the schools around the area to see what colors they are using and selling those colors" ....
> 
> Yeahhh, I'll get right on that.



Sometimes I think the guests think we tms have more say in things than we actually do.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 12, 2013)

lovecats said:


> Sometimes I think the guests think we tms have more say in things than we actually do.



Clearly, they've never worked in big-box retail.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 14, 2013)

to the guest that got mad at me because i was on lunch and couldnt help her,  go f*ck yourself, your two feet away from another team member who is on the clock


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 14, 2013)

To the one guest; if I ask, am I in your way and you say no not at all, at what point does nearly stepping on me enter into that equation?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry....I didn't shouldn't have laughed....you were looking at our assortment of Target gift cards, and I thought you were kidding when you asked where the Walmart ones were....


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I'm sorry....I didn't shouldn't have laughed....you were looking at our assortment of Target gift cards, and I thought you were kidding when you asked where the Walmart ones were....



I had a guest ask if we had gift cards for other stores.
When I told her about the Red Lobster etc, she said no she wanted Home Depot or Bed Bath and Beyond.
Really, we're going to sell cards for competitors stores?


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 15, 2013)

Telling me that you just came from the doctor's office and that I should wash my hands after handling your return while you coughed in my face is not enough.  Do you realize that flu is in epidemic territory now?  GO.HOME.NOW.

Seriously, I wanted to gargle with PERdiem.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2013)

To that one guest...no...we don't accept Walmart gift cards...seriously...what is with you people?  First the guest yesterday wanting to know if we sell them and today they want to know if we accept them?  Just go away.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest...no...we don't accept Walmart gift cards...seriously...what is with you people?  First the guest yesterday wanting to know if we sell them and today they want to know if we accept them?  Just go away.



Reminds me of a guest comment that someone posted a while back:



> Target should carry the Great Value brand like Walmart does to be more competitive


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 17, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Telling me that you just came from the doctor's office and that I should wash my hands after handling your return while you coughed in my face is not enough.  Do you realize that flu is in epidemic territory now?  GO.HOME.NOW.
> 
> Seriously, I wanted to gargle with PERdiem.



Welcome to life in the pharmacy :girl_sigh:

To the "watch out" guest (it seriously says that on her profile): nice try. I was the one who waited on you last night and told you it might be a couple days before we got a response on your refill request....I most certainly did NOT say "it would be done first thing" because we have no control over YOUR doctor's office. I also did NOT tell you we could "give you a 3-day supply to hold you over until we got a response", considering your ENTIRE script is only for 5 days and we only give those on maintenance meds. Next time, you might want to make a note of the NAME of the person to whom you've spoken before you try to feed a line of BS to the SAME person!

THEN, after throwing a major hissy fit over all of this (for medicine for a COLD SORE), she never came and picked it up :angry:


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 17, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry....I didn't shouldn't have laughed....you were looking at our assortment of Target gift cards, and I thought you were kidding when you asked where the Walmart ones were....
> ...



Why anyone buys anyone a gift card for a specific store nowadays is beyond me.  Just buy a Visa Gift card and you can be sure they get what they want.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2013)

This has been happening a lot lately, and it's driving me crazy:

Stop trying to make yourself sound smart by referring to our DPCIs or UPCs as SKUs.  This is Target, we don't use that lingo, and generally, it is unhelpful to us when you start spouting that terminology.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2013)

To that one guest...yes, the iPad does come with a limited one year warranty...but unless you bought an AppleCare plan, or one of our warranties, which covers everything...the fact that your daughter dropped the iPad means you are really out of luck.  And no, we can't fix it.  Next time you're going to let a kid use something that expensive and portable, either get the extended warranty, or get your head examined.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 17, 2013)

To that one guest who managed to make my blood boil (which is quite an accomplishment, I usually never get hot with guests):

You are a complete ****tard. Go dig yourself a hole and die in it you worthless piece of **** mother****er.

You come through my express line when I have my light off and I'm about to leave for the day. You have 20 items in your cart so I assume you don't know proper english on how to read the "10 or LESS" sign. You don't want to talk at all, and are completely standoffish? Okay thats fine. I'm about to leave so I'm not even going to say anything about you being over the limit. Afterwards you murmur paper, so I grab a bag, and you snatch them out of my hands? Okay.... Well I'm leaving bye.

So I'm walking by because the other GSA wanted me to bring a few large abandons to the service desk before I clock out, and you seem to be still fidgeting with your bags getting switched from plastic to paper. Maybe if you weren't a total douchebag I would have helped you. Oh you want me to come back over because you have something to say? You're mad because I wouldn't ask paper or plastic? Well thats company policy. You're also mad because I didn't help the lady who tried to come in behind you? Sir, my light was off because I was about to leave for the day. Okay talk all the **** about me that you'd like, but I'd like to INFORM you that my lane is EXPRESS which means 10 or less items. You had 20 items sir. Would you like to speak my manager? No? Okay BYE.

EAT **** AND DIE YOU ****ER.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 18, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest...no...we don't accept Walmart gift cards...seriously...what is with you people?  First the guest yesterday wanting to know if we sell them and today they want to know if we accept them?  Just go away.
> ...



lol I have seen the same quote.  Im like, uhhhh, do you not know that is Walmarts brand.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 18, 2013)

To ALL the guests that walk up to the 2nd register at the pharmacy when there's someone at the 1st: WHY?!?!?!?!?! Where else do you just walk up to an empty register and expect someone to come help you? You wouldn't walk into an empty check lane, would you?

Oh, and I especially appreciate it when there are only 2 of us and you get snippy about it.....:good:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To ALL the guests that walk up to the 2nd register at the pharmacy when there's someone at the 1st: WHY?!?!?!?!?! Where else do you just walk up to an empty register and expect someone to come help you? You wouldn't walk into an empty check lane, would you?
> 
> Oh, and I especially appreciate it when there are only 2 of us and you get snippy about it.....:good:



I was waiting for a prescription after work and there was an old couple who did just that, the pharmacist was on the phone and the assistant was helping the other guest.
They just stood there waiting and waiting, the wife making snippy comments.
When the assistant called me over to give me my drugs (I was there first and was in line), the lady just blew up.
"TWO PEOPLE AND I CAN'T GET ANY HELP!' and she stormed off. 
I guess she thought since I was still in my red and khaki I was a second class citizen.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 18, 2013)

pfreshdude said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Some Target's carry Great Value Toliet Paper, and Window Spray  Sadly, I never see it on the floor, just the backroom.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 18, 2013)

After we refused to honor your no receipt return for an item you likely stole, you threw a hissy fit and returned the coat you had just paid for.  Three hours later you come back demanding that coat?  No, it isn't back here.  It may or may not be hanging on out in the fitting room waiting for reshop.  Or, more than likely because the SLTM said it wasn't there, it was sold.  Next time, don't act like a child, and try to purchase everything you walk out of the store with.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Great job, rg!


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 19, 2013)

To one guest I rang up the other day it snowed

I glad you had a great "Vibe" experience. I am also glad that your remembered your ID and forgot about the time that my STL and myself would take your check, as you felt that we where treating you unfairly when the register asked for your ID. In addition I am glad that you liked the snow and were ready to go ice fishing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2013)

ap215 said:


> Some Target's carry Great Value Toliet Paper, and Window Spray  Sadly, I never see it on the floor, just the backroom.



Mispick?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 19, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > Some Target's carry Great Value Toliet Paper, and Window Spray  Sadly, I never see it on the floor, just the backroom.
> ...



That's my guess. There was once a delivery of 7-11 plastic bags dropped off at my store sometime last month..


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jan 19, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> That's my guess. There was once a delivery of 7-11 plastic bags dropped off at my store sometime last month..



My store had some random 7-11 candy and Walmart equate product in store recently.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 19, 2013)

to the sweet little munchkins that came into the fitting room with their mamas....thank you!! I think you were the only well behaved children in the store all night. The only problem? The stickers all over the family fitting room.

to the majority of the guests in the store tonight....why? why, did you have to be so destructive?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 20, 2013)

To that prank caller who was asking about massive sports bras...
Thank you, you gave me a ray of light on one of the worst nights I've worked since the Wednesday before Black Friday!


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 20, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > Some Target's carry Great Value Toliet Paper, and Window Spray  Sadly, I never see it on the floor, just the backroom.
> ...



Once in a while we get Walgreens branded product with our McClain oder. Did Walgreens Nice branded flour at an out of state Super Target last week. Only thing was that it seemed a little overpriced.


----------



## littlebluej (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear guests, sorry, but I don't know what size bra your mom/aunt/daughter/sister/niece/wife/self wears. I can't tell by looking at you. I certainly can't help if the person isn't even present. Telling me their age doesn't help either. I may be female but I'm not psychic. 

Sorry but it truly baffles me when guests ask this. Same for shoes. I can help you find what size shirt or pants your 8-year-old child might wear, but that's about it.


----------



## calimero (Jan 21, 2013)

To that elderly  male tm who wanted the $3 baby diapers ,sorry ,but the ad you are showing me is for the hiegenic pads ! I could not convince you  that those were not diapers ! I know there is a picture of a baby with formula next to it ! Oh well...


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 21, 2013)

To that one guest...
Yes, I know half of our ladies' shoes look like heels for prostitutes. No, you did not have to drag your tweenage granddaughter through shoes exclaiming loudly that "These are whore shoes! For prostitutes!" at least seven times over. And in case you thought that I thought it was funny, that was not a smile on my face, that was a grimace.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 23, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > To ALL the guests that walk up to the 2nd register at the pharmacy when there's someone at the 1st: WHY?!?!?!?!?! Where else do you just walk up to an empty register and expect someone to come help you? You wouldn't walk into an empty check lane, would you?
> ...



I had a guy yesterday who just threw his prescriptions on the out window, said "I'll be back for those in an hour" and walked away because 2 of us were helping guests at the registers and the pharmacist was on the phone. I had no clue who he was (neither did the other tech and the pharmacist didn't see him) and tried to call him back (of course, I was on the far register so by the time I got over to the out window, he was half-way down the aisle and I couldn't read the name on the scripts so I could only say "Excuse me, SIR?!?!?!) Needless to say, he wasn't happy when he got back and they weren't ready. I explained to him (as calmly as I could) that we had no clue who they were written for (since the name was scribbled on), who the doctor was (since there were about 12 listed and the signature was also a scribble), and he didn't come back when I tried to call him. I politely suggested that "next time, he stick around and give us the necessary information and we wouldn't have a problem"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2013)

You tell them, k2!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 23, 2013)

To the elderly guest who was *****ing about the electric cart not working and apparently does this on a regular basis: Please, do us all a favor and go to Walmart instead.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 25, 2013)

Umm...so...I've already spoken about my dislike of reaching into plastic bags to get out returns.  But today, you took it to a new low...

I had to unwrap the Chrismtas paper off of one of the gifts that you didn't give.  It was a gun cleaning kit, which we obviously don't sell.  And I am not a gun person...I'm not here to get into a debate, but that was one of the last things I expected or wanted to be holding after I unwrapped it.

I'm sorry your family disowned you...but please, next time unwrap your own presents.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2013)

To the self-absorbed mom: You were SO busy texting that you failed to notice when your 3 kids finished their food & went over to play on the electric carts even when they began bumping into each other. You didn't look up until after I made them park them & switch them off & then you just called to them as you walked off.
Way to parent - NOT!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting link:
http://targetfiling.blogspot.com/2012/10/is-tarbutt-all-that-amazing.html?m=1


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 27, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You tell them, k2!


huh?!?!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You tell them, k2!
> ...



Former forum member who worked in pharmacy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 29, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You tell them, k2!
> ...





redeye58 said:


> Former forum member who worked in pharmacy.



tgtcpht, would you by any chance happen to have been known as mamak1 at any point within the last 2 years? If so, I think that might be what HLM was referring to.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

To that one guest...no, I cannot give you a rain check for a product that our Target does not carry.  Why?  Because we don't carry it and thus won't get any in...we can't be out of an advertised product that we don't carry.  A rain check says we will get some in at some point....so no...getting the Super Target to give you a rain check if they were out (as you said they were) would have been the better plan.  But I do give you mad props for that hissy fit that you threw as you stormed off.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...


Yes...he explained it. I was brain dead:crazy:


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 4, 2013)

to the guest that i overheard talking $hit on the two gay guys holding hands in the store...i think you're the real f*ggot, your lucky i dont beat your face in with my PDA


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 4, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the guest that i overheard talking $hit on the two gay guys holding hands in the store...i think you're the real f*ggot, your lucky i dont beat your face in with my PDA



In the words of the amazing Henry Rollins "Gay people don't have a personality problem. They have a problem with small-minded motherf uckers who can't conquer a 1-inch high curb.”


----------



## targetismylife09 (Feb 4, 2013)

To that one guest who left me with a "code brown" in the ladies' room this morning, and then stepped on it and tracked it all the way out the door...... HOW can you not notice that??!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

:bad:


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 4, 2013)

Follow the trail to.......???


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2013)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one guest who left me with a "code brown" in the ladies' room this morning, and then stepped on it and tracked it all the way out the door...... HOW can you not notice that??!!!



How can you MISS?!?!?! If you're so worried about "cooties" that you don't actually "sit" on the toilet, you'd sure as heck think you'd FREAK if you got sh!t on your shoe!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2013)

To the PITA guest who tried unloading her ENTIRE cart (which was overflowing) when we were short-staffed because of a meeting today(& no-one was available for back-up because they were all in the meeting):
1) there are 3 guests behind you patiently waiting 2) NO, you don't "always pay for your wine back here", we always tell you you can't and you usually say "oh, just forget it then!" and get pissed! 3) go ahead and go somewhere else....I've been hearing you threaten that for YEARS and yet, here you stand before me 4) No, this ISN'T one of our $4 generics...NO, not ALL generics are on the list...NO, I don't have to "double check it", I already KNOW & 5) just pay and leave, I have 3 in-store waiters to type, 2 more to finish filling,  the phone ringing off the hook (keeping the RPh occupied), and 3 people waiting to pick up their meds behind you, I don't have the time or patience for your BS today!

To those guests standing behind her: thank you SOOOOO much for being understanding! Especially the one who said "if that's how she is sober, I'd hate to see her AFTER she finishes that wine! Maybe she should think about Xanax instead of wine..." You made my morning a little more bearable 

To the guest who tried to tell me "the girl I spoke to this morning said I only needed the ID number".....next time, make a note of the NAME of the person to whom you're speaking and make sure you're not speaking to the SAME person when you feed them a line of bull. I CLEARLY told you what you needed (ID, BIN, & Group #)...I even told you the BIN would be a 6-digit number!!! Although, I wish I had a picture of your face when I called you out on it....I think it was the same shade of red as my shirt! :blush:


----------



## babytrees (Feb 7, 2013)

to my guests today...thank you!!! to guest A, I spent the little extra time with you gladly, especially when you were so happy with the results. The hug was so sweet and threw me off guard. (I also ended up selling an extra $18 shirt)
to guests B ) Pure luck that I ended up helping you twice in such a short time and one of those times was when the ETL came around to help me with another issue. He got to hear me to tell you about the red card AND you took the time to say that I was such a big help. (and I had another huge sale with you.....mad props to me today...lol)


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 8, 2013)

To the guest who just had to have the display TV last night.....thank you for wasting a total of 7 team members, ETL's and Mobile Rep's time to get the thing off of the wall.....on the bright side, at least you bought it. 

And what is the fascination with buying new TV's when it is pouring rain out like it was last night....last week it was sleeting/raining/snowing very hard, and a guy bought a brand new 51" TV.....they told me taht it took them 15 minutes outside to figure out how to get it in his vehicles.....bet it came back at some point during the week.....


----------



## stupid rules (Feb 8, 2013)

9 people to get 1 t.v. down? Either you are exaggerating or working with retards.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

stupid rules said:


> 9 people to get 1 t.v. down? Either you are exaggerating or working with retards.



If it is up high & only a few tm's available, it could take some time.


----------



## researchr (Feb 9, 2013)

I would never buy a display tv..they are on all the time and instead of being turned off properly they just go off at night when the store shuts down. It's like buying a tv that has been on for 12 hours a day for a year and was shut down every night by a power failure...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 9, 2013)

researchr said:


> I would never buy a display tv..they are on all the time and instead of being turned off properly they just go off at night when the store shuts down. It's like buying a tv that has been on for 12 hours a day for a year and was shut down every night by a power failure...



For 70 - 80 % off I'd might grab one for our guest bedroom, so family would have something if they came over. It'd be a cheap, nice TV, and would be better then nothing. Plus, when it finally died, I could probably sell it on Craigslist easily (to someone who knows how to repair them) and probably get about what I paid for it back.


----------



## lurker (Feb 9, 2013)

to the nasty guest complaining about no snow boots. Yes, we had a ton last week at 70% off but there gone now. (didn't tell her that they went salvage!) Would you like a bathing suit for your child or a sled?:spiteful: Hope you are one of the 500,000 without power today!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 11, 2013)

"do you work here?"

no, im just wearing all this $hit for kicks lady


----------



## Reneeisxena (Feb 11, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> "do you work here?"
> 
> no, im just wearing all this $hit for kicks lady



I love that one.  Plus when I'm standing at my lane, with the light on and have greeted the guest, they will still ask "are you open?"  :facepalm:  One day I'm gonna check my zipper and say "Oh God, not again!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 11, 2013)

To that one guest: I don't give a flying **** what *insert competitor's name here* does, we do not. We follow HIPAA laws. I'm sorry if you don't like it. What's that? You're going to switch all of your prescriptions to *insert competitor's name here*. Well, that's your prerogative, I can't say I'll shed a tear (nor do I believe you will since you threaten this every other month).


----------



## candyland (Feb 12, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> to that one guest: I don't give a flying **** what *insert competitor's name here* does, we do not. We follow hipaa laws. I'm sorry if you don't like it. What's that? You're going to switch all of your prescriptions to *insert competitor's name here*. Well, that's your prerogative, i can't say i'll shed a tear (nor do i believe you will since you threaten this every other month).



hipaa 4 life!


----------



## LexiRed (Feb 13, 2013)

lovecats said:


> One of our former cashiers (she quit for another job) told me about a woman who walked up talking on her cell.  The cashier told her hello.  Guest ignored her.  Cashier finished ringing her up and told her the total.  Guest just ran her card.  So the cashier instead of telling her goodby just kinda waved at her.  Woman walks a few steps away, turns, and says to the cashier, "You're not very friendly, are you?" and walked away (still talking on her cell).  The cashier and the next guest both just stood there with their mouths hanging open.



I had a guest come up to me way before our remodel and when baby food and diapers were still in HBA. While zoning baby food a guest on her phone (had to be blonde) came up to me:

Blonde: Hey you, where do you guys have your towels?
Me: *turns toward guest* Oh over on...
Blonde: blah blah blah *on phone*
Me: *turns back to zone*
Blonde: Excuse me I think I asked you-
Me: Over on C on the backwall *back turned*
Blonde: You know you are very rude! You could have at least looked at me!

Lol sorry princess you were rude to me first and rude throughout the whole exchange of information. Oh these types of guest how I loath thee ardon:rankster2:


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 13, 2013)

I've found I can deal with people on their cell phones when I'm cashiering.  But when I'm at guest services, I really want to tell people that I will help them as soon as they can put their phone down for two seconds and pay attention.


----------



## Bullseye8 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yesterday I had a guest who clearly did not know how to use her SNAP card. She didn't understand my instructions because she didn't speak English. The worst part was, throughout my trying to explain it, her child was yapping away on their iPhone!


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so sick of guests on their cell phones.....

But last night's guest didn't have one - I had a flat of paper in the main aisle while I was waiting for a guest to exit the aisle so I could get in....I had the flat tucked up against the beer end cap. Guest with 4 children (none over 7) comes out of the beer aisle, with her head turned backwards trying to contain the oversugared children......good thing I pay attention to my surroundings, and had just enough room to move the flat so she, her cart, and the kids could get through and into the paper aisle. I did kind of laugh though as she got up the aisle....she stopped to talk to the smallest child, and the next thing I heard sounded like him being put in hadcuffs (her keys were around her wrist, and were clinking against the bottom of the cart that he was now trying to lay on).....


----------



## shepardofthecarts (Feb 14, 2013)

these guests on their phones are reeeeally starting to piss me off. had one last night round nine fourty five come up with an overflowing cart of groceries yapping away like theres no tomorrow. and stop her cart. now i thought she was going to grab a drink or something but she just stood there yakkin. well the gsa comes by for reshop and i go down below to get it and i hear the guest say this. " EXUSE ME ARE YOU GOING TO RING ME OUT" i pop back up and say politly that i was waiting for her. "OH your not going to unload my cart." i say that i was unaware that she was wanting me to do that as she didnt say two words to me. " im standing in your line arnt i." at this point i said ok ok lemme get over to you. so as im unloading her cart onto the lane i hear bits of her phone conversation saying about how we have horrible sevice and the cashiers are lazy. so i ring her up and she says she has coupons. i **** you not she pulled out a stack of coupons so huge it went up to the top of my scanner. most were suprise suprise freakin expired by two or three months. so i told her that we couldnt accept them and that was the ball game. she lost it and flipped her lid on me, the gsa and anyone else in the vacinity. shouting about how she wasnt able to coupon here and she was being robbed then stormed out minus her cart of crap still on the goddam phone. me the gsa and the guests were all left frozen and speechless for about a minute. i have said it before and i will say it again what on gods green earth is wrong with some of these people.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2013)

LexiRed said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > One of our former cashiers (she quit for another job) told me about a woman who walked up talking on her cell.  The cashier told her hello.  Guest ignored her.  Cashier finished ringing her up and told her the total.  Guest just ran her card.  So the cashier instead of telling her goodby just kinda waved at her.  Woman walks a few steps away, turns, and says to the cashier, "You're not very friendly, are you?" and walked away (still talking on her cell).  The cashier and the next guest both just stood there with their mouths hanging open.
> ...


Had one walk up to the pharmacy window yesterday, just expecting me to "recognize" her. I just stood there and she snaps "aren't you going to get my prescriptions?" I snipped back (as nicely as possible) "when you are done with your call..." She tells the person on the phone "hold on...I'm at the pharmacy", turns to me and goes "fine..." and just looks at me. I asked her last name and she goes "REALLY?" (sorry lady, I see HUNDREDS of people a week, I can't be expected to remember ALL of you snobs), gives it to me, and as soon as I saw the prescription, I said to myself "oh crap!" and knew who she was....I had an "issue" with her the previous month over the same thing and knew there would be an issue again because the doctor called in another prescription that had no generic and was ridiculously expensive (if there was a generic, it would be $0). Needless to say, she told whomever she was talking to on her phone "I'm going to have to call you back, there's a SERIOUS problem here" and it put a damper on the next 10 minutes of my day :dash:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2013)

shepardofthecarts said:


> these guests on their phones are reeeeally starting to piss me off. had one last night round nine fourty five come up with an overflowing cart of groceries yapping away like theres no tomorrow. and stop her cart. now i thought she was going to grab a drink or something but she just stood there yakkin. well the gsa comes by for reshop and i go down below to get it and i hear the guest say this. " EXUSE ME ARE YOU GOING TO RING ME OUT" i pop back up and say politly that i was waiting for her. "OH your not going to unload my cart." i say that i was unaware that she was wanting me to do that as she didnt say two words to me. " im standing in your line arnt i." at this point i said ok ok lemme get over to you. so as im unloading her cart onto the lane i hear bits of her phone conversation saying about how we have horrible sevice and the cashiers are lazy. so i ring her up and she says she has coupons. i **** you not she pulled out a stack of coupons so huge it went up to the top of my scanner. most were suprise suprise freakin expired by two or three months. so i told her that we couldnt accept them and that was the ball game. she lost it and flipped her lid on me, the gsa and anyone else in the vacinity. shouting about how she wasnt able to coupon here and she was being robbed then stormed out minus her cart of crap still on the goddam phone. me the gsa and the guests were all left frozen and speechless for about a minute. i have said it before and i will say it again what on gods green earth is wrong with some of these people.


one word : entitlement!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To ALL the guests that walk up to the 2nd register at the pharmacy when there's someone at the 1st: WHY?!?!?!?!?! Where else do you just walk up to an empty register and expect someone to come help you? You wouldn't walk into an empty check lane, would you?
> 
> Oh, and I especially appreciate it when there are only 2 of us and you get snippy about it.....:good:



AAANNNNNDDDD....would not believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes.....at our store the other day, some chick DID walk into an empty checklane, light out, NO cashier (we weren't even that busy), put her crap on the belt and says "Can I get some help over here?" Someone told me about it so I had to go out and look, but I was just getting off lunch and had to get back so I grabbed my purse really quick and went out to buy a drink at Starbucks....needless to say, she looks over at me like *I'M* supposed to come help her....I looked at her with a look that said "Ummm....not a snowball's chance in Hades, b!" To make things even BETTER, some guy gets in line BEHIND HER!!! I didn't stick around to see if someone DID come help her, but I imagine someone did...


----------



## lovecats (Feb 15, 2013)

shepardofthecarts said:


> these guests on their phones are reeeeally starting to piss me off. had one last night round nine fourty five come up with an overflowing cart of groceries yapping away like theres no tomorrow. and stop her cart. now i thought she was going to grab a drink or something but she just stood there yakkin. well the gsa comes by for reshop and i go down below to get it and i hear the guest say this. " EXUSE ME ARE YOU GOING TO RING ME OUT" i pop back up and say politly that i was waiting for her. "OH your not going to unload my cart." i say that i was unaware that she was wanting me to do that as she didnt say two words to me. " im standing in your line arnt i." at this point i said ok ok lemme get over to you. so as im unloading her cart onto the lane i hear bits of her phone conversation saying about how we have horrible sevice and the cashiers are lazy. so i ring her up and she says she has coupons. i **** you not she pulled out a stack of coupons so huge it went up to the top of my scanner. most were suprise suprise freakin expired by two or three months. so i told her that we couldnt accept them and that was the ball game. she lost it and flipped her lid on me, the gsa and anyone else in the vacinity. shouting about how she wasnt able to coupon here and she was being robbed then stormed out minus her cart of crap still on the goddam phone. me the gsa and the guests were all left frozen and speechless for about a minute. i have said it before and i will say it again what on gods green earth is wrong with some of these people.



I'm just speechless.  What store does she shop at where they actually unload the cart for her.  I don't know of any store hat does that.  On the Customers Suck web site they have a name for that - EW or entitlement whore.  It really works here.


----------



## shepardofthecarts (Feb 15, 2013)

I think she was used to getting her way tbh she looked the type. Ie a spoiled brat


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 15, 2013)

At places like Trader Joe's the cashiers grab directly from the carts to scan items...but they have a clear way of pulling the carts up to the register to do that.  This lady was clearly lost.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 15, 2013)

lovecats said:


> I'm just speechless.  What store does she shop at where they actually unload the cart for her.  I don't know of any store hat does that.  On the Customers Suck web site they have a name for that - EW or entitlement whore.  It really works here.


EW.....I like that. It describes them perfectly. 
Like "EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!"


----------



## LexiRed (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahh the guest on cell phones make working at Target a blast especially when their kids are running wild trying to lift shelves which still have merchandise and oh only hear you when you're laying down the law onto their entitled wiled children. Yup those guest are the worst and partly why kids are so stuck up and whinny. They suffer from 'the customer is always right' syndrome and I end up with having to give them a dose of 'your crap does stink b!' :buba:


----------



## babytrees (Feb 15, 2013)

a reminder that Target guests are not rocket scientists....my lines at the fr include: please put the number on the outside of the door. Every other guest went to the ONE door that the hook has fallen off of (most of the time all of the other rooms were empty) and said "but I can't put a number there" It's been a long week (6 days in a row...40 hours) so I really wanted to yell after the tenth one "IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE, JUST PICK ANOTHER DAM ROOM"

to the guests who continually try on way too small of clothes look in the mirror...seriously look in the mirror you are not a size smalll....you are not even a large.


----------



## antivibe (Feb 15, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > To ALL the guests that walk up to the 2nd register at the pharmacy when there's someone at the 1st: WHY?!?!?!?!?! Where else do you just walk up to an empty register and expect someone to come help you? You wouldn't walk into an empty check lane, would you?
> ...



"I'm sorry but that register does not work. Please put your things back in your cart and go to the checklane with the light on." Would have been my response


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 15, 2013)

Me: will you be saving 5% with a Redcard today?
Guest: No! I do not want that card!

*watches the guest slide their Redcard through the reader*

Really?


----------



## Signingminotaur (Feb 16, 2013)

Code brown


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2013)

Signingminotaur said:


> Code brown


"'What is Hazmat' for $200, Alex"


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Signingminotaur said:
> 
> 
> > Code brown
> ...



Daily Double for you redeye.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 16, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > tgtcpht said:
> ...



I guess after she said it again, the TM in the lane next to her said "Ummm....that lane's not open...." so she threw her stuff back in her basket (the guy had already figured it out) and went to another lane.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2013)

Better than walking out ranting loudly (& profanely) leaving everything - including perishables - on the belt.
Saw that one across from FA.


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 19, 2013)

to that one guest who cursed me out because their card got declined. um, no when the store closes at 11 and the lights go off the machines don't automatically turn off to the point where it won't accept your cards. like is this forreall??


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 19, 2013)

To that one guest...you have no idea how lucky you are that the GSTL was on last night. No other GSTL/GSA in our store would have knocked down the price of the underwear you wanted to half price to match the price you got back on the clearance stuff you returned without a receipt.  You also got lucky that, since there were none of those particular type left in any size, that they hadn't gone salvage.  And how in the world did you get pissy with me for offering to cancel out the return and give you back the product after you told me that's what you wanted if I couldn't produce the correct underwear in the clearance price? You were the one who suggested it!

And no, with the different patterns not connected to each other in the system, I had no way of knowing that there were none left in any pattern.  Believe it or not, I do not have the entire inventory of the store in my head.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 19, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest...you have no idea how lucky you are that the GSTL was on last night. No other GSTL/GSA in our store would have knocked down the price of the underwear you wanted to half price to match the price you got back on the clearance stuff you returned without a receipt.  You also got lucky that, since there were none of those particular type left in any size, that they hadn't gone salvage.  And how in the world did you get pissy with me for offering to cancel out the return and give you back the product after you told me that's what you wanted if I couldn't produce the correct underwear in the clearance price? You were the one who suggested it!
> 
> And no, with the different patterns not connected to each other in the system, I had no way of knowing that there were none left in any pattern.  Believe it or not, I do not have the entire inventory of the store in my head.


Why do guests expect ALL of us to know EVERYTHING the store has? We get guests that will ask us in pharmacy about certain items (one lady asked about a certain brand of LENTILS) and got pissy because we weren't sure if we carried them or not (even though we offered to walk over and check for her)....or they'll ask for a certain type of lotion and we're not sure if we carry it so we'll tell them where the lotion is and they'll get upset because we sent them over there and we don't carry it. One of the other techs was telling me that our STL had a guest that got upset because he wasn't familiar with EVERY planner we carried...she wanted a certain type and he went through ALL of them in the planner aisle and they couldn't find it. I guess she ended up finding it on an endcap on clearance and sought him out and kind of told him off for not knowing we had one! Look, lady, we have THOUSANDS of items in the store, we can't know the details of EVERY ONE OF THEM!!!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 20, 2013)

to this one guest... how in the world am i suppose to know what your financial situation is, i dont know how much money you have in your account and thats none of my bussiness so why mention it to me?, i dont know how much more beneficial it would be to buy that up&up toilet paper compared to buying scott toilet paper with the prices given for each and the amount of quantity toilet paper it has, plus which one is more... "comfortable"? i just stock the $hit, im not some customer review person, im a backroom team member who dosent give one f**k about which one should be more "comfortable" for you! and as for which one is more beneficial for you price wise? i dont have time to be doing algebra to figure that out! which ever one costs less!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate when people ask me for product reviews, or how to use something, or how big it will be when put together, or how something tastes.....

Do they not realize we don't get to take home products to test and review?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 20, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I hate when people ask me for product reviews, or how to use something, or how big it will be when put together, or how something tastes.....
> 
> Do they not realize we don't get to take home products to test and review?



seriously, just because we work there dosent meen we know how to use it or how its like for EVERY item we have in the store


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 20, 2013)

Math isn't hard guys.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 20, 2013)

it isn't but im no human calculator


----------



## babytrees (Feb 20, 2013)

If it is a product I've used then I give them my opinion, with the caveat that their mileage may vary. If it isn't something I tried than I will tell them. On UP & UP vs. name brand, U&U is usually half the price.


----------



## antivibe (Feb 20, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I hate when people ask me for product reviews, or how to use something, or how big it will be when put together, or how something tastes.....
> 
> Do they not realize we don't get to take home products to test and review?



"What!? Don't you work here?"


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 21, 2013)

Standing in the middle of grocery and telling your friend at the top of your voice that you, 
"Just bought my AK.
 Didn't do the background check cause I paid cash and told the guy I wanted it right away. 
Picked up a couple of the 30's (round clips). 
No way that pussy president gonna tell me what I can own."
You sir are an embarrassment to those of us who believe in the 2nd amendment. 
Nothing like being the worse kind of stereotype.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 21, 2013)

babytrees said:


> If it is a product I've used then I give them my opinion, with the caveat that their mileage may vary. If it isn't something I tried than I will tell them. On UP & UP vs. name brand, U&U is usually half the price.



We aren't "allowed" to do this in pharmacy...at least not with anything that can be considered "medical" (including vitamins, allergy meds, even band-aids!!!), it ALL has to come from the pharmacist (well, it's "supposed" to....sorry, if a guest asks if I know anything about the different types/flavors of children's ibuprofen, I'm going to tell them since I've given it to my kids, oh, probably about a thousand times, I don't need a PharmD degree to do that!!!)


----------



## researchr (Feb 21, 2013)

We should be given one of everything in the store so we can learn it..taste it...whatever and give adequate advise. :sarcastic2:


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't wait to hear your opinion of the Trojan party packs....


----------



## researchr (Feb 21, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Can't wait to hear your opinion of the Trojan party packs....



All in the name of proper research...


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2013)

...and I'm sure it was real hard....er....difficult to 'research'.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2013)

To that one guest who wanted to apply for a Check Card and even had a blank check with them(!), but didn't remember their SSN: :rage:


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who wanted to apply for a Check Card and even had a blank check with them(!), but didn't remember their SSN: :rage:



Who doesn't have their SSN memorized by the time they are 20 or sooner?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who wanted to apply for a Check Card and even had a blank check with them(!), but didn't remember their SSN: :rage:



Those people drive me crazy!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who wanted to apply for a Check Card and even had a blank check with them(!), but didn't remember their SSN: :rage:
> ...



The only reason I had mine memorized was because I went to college while they were still using SSNs for student ids, and I was forced to memorize it.  But without that, I'm not sure I would have ever had need to memorize it.


----------



## Snook (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't memorize my SSN until I started putting in job applications when I was 19. Before that, I had no idea what my SSN was and it was really awkward when I'd do the occasional Election Judging and had to call my dad to hunt the card down so I could put my info in to get paid, lol. Nowadays you don't have to fill your your SSN on the expense sheet anymore, which is great because I always thought it was dodgy that our personal information was being committed to a piece of paper to the County like that. 8-o


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who wanted to apply for a Check Card and even had a blank check with them(!), but didn't remember their SSN: :rage:
> ...



If I remember correctly, he had recently become a resident of the US.


----------



## Nov17 (Feb 25, 2013)

To the guest who left their baby's half-liquid-half-solid excrement on the shelf in a Starbucks cup: Why?! 
I cannot imagine how or when this could have possibly happened, but I had to deal with it the next morning...  The smell was disgusting, it was unsanitary, and left a mess that the poor floor cleaning guy had to mop up! 
Yes, the baby aisles are kind of out of the way in the back, and the guest bathrooms are way up front, but was the urgency so great that you couldn't take the time for a one-minute power walk up there to avoid germs, a potential mess, and just have an easier time of it? Or was it some kind of sick prank? I forgive easily, but this was too much! It's unfathomable!

All I can say as a word of warning is, check closely before casually tossing aside those empty cups that people leave on the shelves....


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, every time you think the general public has pretty much stopped being able to surprise you they come up with something else.


----------



## antivibe (Feb 25, 2013)

Nov17 said:


> To the guest who left their baby's half-liquid-half-solid excrement on the shelf in a Starbucks cup: Why?!
> I cannot imagine how or when this could have possibly happened, but I had to deal with it the next morning...  The smell was disgusting, it was unsanitary, and left a mess that the poor floor cleaning guy had to mop up!
> Yes, the baby aisles are kind of out of the way in the back, and the guest bathrooms are way up front, but was the urgency so great that you couldn't take the time for a one-minute power walk up there to avoid germs, a potential mess, and just have an easier time of it? Or was it some kind of sick prank? I forgive easily, but this was too much! It's unfathomable!
> 
> All I can say as a word of warning is, check closely before casually tossing aside those empty cups that people leave on the shelves....



The fan central aisle at my store smells like vomit. Now I'm scared of finding a rolled up shirt covered in puke.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2013)

A TM kept catching a 'whiff' of poo while zoning in an aisle full of vases & pottery. He finally homed in on a poopy diaper stuffed in a large urn.
The smell alone made it necessary to defect it out.
I hope the kid pooped all over the parents' car interior.


----------



## Signingminotaur (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone seen my cup


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 25, 2013)

to these two regular guests (mother and daughter in their 70s & 90s i assume; the daughter is a complete a-hole to the mom) anyways, they got into a physical fight in the parking lot and all the TPS went out to stop it, according to the Cart attendant the daughter had the mom in a headlock and started punching her in the head, all while the mom was scratching, spitting and trying to claw out the daughters eyes out. I feel like it was an episode of Jerry Springer or something.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 26, 2013)

To that one guest: I'm not your servant. If you think you can come in and treat me like a peon, you've got another thing coming...don't be surprised when your prescription comes flying across the counter at you. I don't get paid enough to deal with the likes of you....


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

To that one guest....let's look at the TMs in our store after 7pm, shall we?
GSTL
Cashier
Guest services
Electronics TM
HLTM
SLTM
Food ave TM
Starbucks TM
LOD
Pharmacist (can't leave pharmacy so doesn't really count)

That's it.  And we have to cover each other's breaks AND get all the work done as if we had a full team.  Thus, we do not have two hours to devote to you to be your personal shopper.  It took four of us within that two hour period to get you through the store.  So when you come in to announce your presence to me and that you will be needing our assistance.  I get you are lonely and have physical issues...but we just don't have the TM power to cater to you for two hours.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 26, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest....let's look at the TMs in our store after 7pm, shall we?
> GSTL
> Cashier
> Guest services
> ...



Sounds like a job for the LOD.
It will give them a great opportunity to demonstrate that vibe stuff.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, the LOD was doing what the rest of us couldn't do: hide off stage.


----------



## Snook (Feb 26, 2013)

Speaking of, the other day I got a call from the front lanes to bring up fifteen gallons of distilled MP water. I was like, okay...so I did. And then promptly got sent back for more by the guest because a few of the ones I'd brought were "dented". No apology for the inconvenience, no thanks for helping out...I'm firmly convinced that the jerk didn't feel like loading up her cart herself so just took one for the cashier to ring out and then PLANNED to have someone else bring up the rest for her!

Yeah, I was kinda ticked off. 

To that...person, not even going to call you a lady...you're of able body but the sound mind part I question. Anyway, we are NOT your personal shoppers. Load up your own dang cart. I'm not heartless; if you REALLY wanted the help I wouldn't have minded if you found someone one the floor while you were still shopping so we could take our time and load up a tub while you were still shopping. But to leave it till you were checking out is just beyond rude. I hope you choke on your water.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 26, 2013)

To the 3 teenage girls who were shopping and laughing in shoes in the aisle that was clearance and that I had already zoned -  You were a pleasant surprise.  Things were for the most part put back where they went.  Thanks to you and to your parents who obviously raised you to have some consideration for others.  I walked past there on my way to break expecting to see a mess and was extremely happy. I wish I could've thanked you in person.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 26, 2013)

to the guest that wanted to use my smart cart to shop...HA, just because your a guest dosent mean you can just take it while i was talking to another TM, dumba$$, dont give me an attitude and try to argue with me about it, you will use the other carts just like everyone else


----------



## researchr (Feb 26, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the guest that wanted to use my smart cart to shop...HA, just because your a guest dosent mean you can just take it while i was talking to another TM, dumba$$, dont give me an attitude and try to argue with me about it, you will use the other carts just like everyone else



The old people at my store do this all the time because they dont have to bend to get their stuff out. Maybe Target should make a plastic version for elderly guests?


----------



## Snook (Feb 26, 2013)

At our store, guests aren't allowed to touch any TM equipment such as three tiers, tubs and flats. If they need something rolled around, we do it for them (I'm assuming this is company wide policy for liability reasons). If we run out of regular carts, too bad so sad...it's not like I can exactly stop you from bringing in a cart from the department store next door, anyway.  *whistles*


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 27, 2013)

lovecats said:


> To the 3 teenage girls who were shopping and laughing in shoes in the aisle that was clearance and that I had already zoned -  You were a pleasant surprise.  Things were for the most part put back where they went.  Thanks to you and to your parents who obviously raised you to have some consideration for others.  I walked past there on my way to break expecting to see a mess and was extremely happy. I wish I could've thanked you in person.



Bet one of their parents work in retail.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 27, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > To the 3 teenage girls who were shopping and laughing in shoes in the aisle that was clearance and that I had already zoned -  You were a pleasant surprise.  Things were for the most part put back where they went.  Thanks to you and to your parents who obviously raised you to have some consideration for others.  I walked past there on my way to break expecting to see a mess and was extremely happy. I wish I could've thanked you in person.
> ...



That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## daninnj (Feb 27, 2013)

I spent yesterday prompting one of my clients to say "sorry" and lecturing him about respect and following directions as he has been very bad as of later. Later that night I was zoning the freezers and some guy comes up and very rudely says "Where's the [whatever]?" I swear I had to catch myself from saying "Excuse me, we do not talk like that to other people" in a matter-of-fact-voice.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 27, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > To the 3 teenage girls who were shopping and laughing in shoes in the aisle that was clearance and that I had already zoned -  You were a pleasant surprise.  Things were for the most part put back where they went.  Thanks to you and to your parents who obviously raised you to have some consideration for others.  I walked past there on my way to break expecting to see a mess and was extremely happy. I wish I could've thanked you in person.
> ...



or were like me (before retail)...put it back in the original spot if possible. It's called respect, lost art.


----------



## BackroomFella (Mar 1, 2013)

Guest Attendant said:


> Cross Dresser and A guy (by himself) carrying a pink purse
> 
> Nuff said.,



This is downright tame compared to some of these stories.


----------



## BackroomFella (Mar 1, 2013)

JustSmileAndNod said:


> To any guest who refuses to put clothes on the conveyor belt because it 'looks dirty'



Never realizing that the clothes may have fallen on the stockroom floor, been stepped on, etc.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 2, 2013)

BackroomFella said:


> JustSmileAndNod said:
> 
> 
> > To any guest who refuses to put clothes on the conveyor belt because it 'looks dirty'
> ...



Got caught in the cart wheels when taking back for reshop.  I had a night gown that kept doing that.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2013)

BackroomFella said:


> Guest Attendant said:
> 
> 
> > Cross Dresser and A guy (by himself) carrying a pink purse
> ...



I would give the dude a high-five . It probably takes a lot of courage to go out in public like that and not care what people are thinking about you .


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 4, 2013)

Wanted to smack this one guest that moved the flat full of dog food I was stocking out of the end of aisle (to keep people out of there while I moving the 40 pound bags of food)....and the proceeded to just walk through the aisle without looking at anything......really, another 5 feet to go into the next aisle would have killed you?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 7, 2013)

i REALLY REALLY want to say "no" to a guest when they ask "do you work here?", i really want to know what they will say, i was so tempted to say that today.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 7, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> i REALLY REALLY want to say "no" to a guest when they ask "do you work here?", i really want to know what they will say, i was so tempted to say that today.



Then add, But I really like the look with the accessories (PDA and walkie).  Do you think I've pulled it off?  I mean, I'm standing there putting up reshop and/or zoning and they will walk up and ask me that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 7, 2013)

lovecats said:


> BackroomFella said:
> 
> 
> > JustSmileAndNod said:
> ...



Can't tell you how many time I've knocked clothes off the racks and driven over them with the Wave when I had to hang signs.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 7, 2013)

lovecats said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > i REALLY REALLY want to say "no" to a guest when they ask "do you work here?", i really want to know what they will say, i was so tempted to say that today.
> ...



i was taking the WAVE across the salesfloor into another stockroom and someone asked me that


----------



## RightArm (Mar 7, 2013)

babytrees said:


> TargetOldTimer said:
> 
> 
> > lovecats said:
> ...



Every now and again you get that one guest who surprises you in a pleasant way.  I was zoning shoes one night and someone had entirely had a shoe trying on party in the toddler aisle and there were shoes and boxes all over the floor.  I was saving it for last knowing that it was going to take me forever and therefore was straightening the men's section when this woman stepped around and looked at me with big eyes and said, "People really make messes like that?"  And I told her, "Yes, they do... but don't worry, I'm just about to clean it up."  Then she disappeared.  I finished the men's aisle and was just about to step over to the toddler nightmare when the same woman met me and said, "Now I didn't know exactly where they were supposed to go but I put all the shoes back in the right boxes and lined them up against the shelves for you."  Needless to say I was in so much shock I barely got out, "You didn't have to do that."  And she said, "I Just wanted to help you."  I've never forgotten that.  Those types of guests I wish we could have more of.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2013)

LOVE guests like that! <3


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 9, 2013)

that is the definition of a VIBE moment!  That made my day reading that.


----------



## shepardofthecarts (Mar 9, 2013)

its folks like that that make all this worthwile you can have a thousand crappy ones but that one good one who treats you with respect and like a human being outshines the rest.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 9, 2013)

To all of the jerk wads who have visited the pharmacy lately....please make good on your repeated threats to "go somewhere else". We're sick and tired of listening to you b!tch and moan EVERY month because you think WE have done something wrong. 1) It's not OUR fault you haven't picked up your "auto-refill" for 2 weeks and it had to be put back to stock so you have to wait for it to be filled again (for the umpteenth time) 2) it's not OUR fault you're going out of town and need your "auto-refill" a few days early so you have to wait for it to be filled 3) it's not OUR fault you waited until you were COMPLETELY out of meds to call us for a refill (oh, and you had NO refills left....sorry, we don't just "hand out" controlled substances, you'll have to wait until he gets back to us) 4) it's not OUR fault YOUR DOCTOR sent the prescription to the WRONG pharmacy so it's not waiting for you when you get here 5) it's not OUR fault YOUR DOCTOR didn't put clear directions on the e-script so we have to call and verify exactly HOW you're supposed to take your medication 6) it's not OUR fault the insurance won't pay for another refill already when you JUST got it filled 2 weeks ago and last, but not least 7) it's not OUR fault you're a blatant LIAR and we busted you....go ahead and call corporate, I'd love to hear what story you tell THEM (since you already changed it TWICE)!!!


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 10, 2013)

To the guest who told me I was doing a great job: How do you know that I am doing a great job when you don't know exactly what I am doing?


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you to the one guest who actually had a laugh (as did her husband and the guest standing next to me) when I had to explain to her that is March and not April when she asked if I had any fresher milk than the ones that expired on 4/11, and that today was 4/10.....and even better, when the guest next to me turned to me afterwards and said "I guess you get all kinds here!".....


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 11, 2013)

To the lady in cosmetics who decided that the two women setting planograms should be her personal makeup shoppers.
The one you complained about loud and long, that she wasn't being helpful at all was just told that she was responsible for 2 sections that had to be finished in an hour.
She also speaks English as a second language and rarely wears makeup.
The young lady who spent way too much time helping you got *****ed out for not completing her set in a timely manner.
I know none of that matters to you but it really should.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 11, 2013)

guest: can i use this to wash my cloths? (hands over dishwashing soap)

me: no thats dishwashing soap you need detergent

guest: whats the difference?

me: -_______________________________________________________________-


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2013)

Certain dish soaps can wash clothes. Palmolive is the best to use.


----------



## RedDefiant (Mar 11, 2013)

My Sr.GSTL and I are setting an endcap when a guest walks over to me.

Guest:  "Is it your intention to make your hair look that greasy?  Or are you using too much hair product?"
Me:  "Umm, excuse me?"
Guest:  "No offense, but your hair looks greasy.  You should use a lighter pomade."
Me:  "I do not use pomade, I use a small amount of styling gel."

Wow, when did it become socially acceptable to walk up to a complete stranger and insult their hair-style?  :unknw:
*For the record, I do not have greasy hair.  I use a light styling gel.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2013)

RedDefiant said:


> Wow, when did it become socially acceptable to walk up to a complete stranger and insult their hair-style?


...when people became so socially-impaired that they think they're doing others a 'favor' by being 'honest'.

From my mother: 
Honesty, paired with tact, can be enlightening. Brutal honesty is merely an excuse to hurt others under the guise of being 'helpful'.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 12, 2013)

RedDefiant said:


> My Sr.GSTL and I are setting an endcap when a guest walks over to me.
> 
> Guest:  "Is it your intention to make your hair look that greasy?  Or are you using too much hair product?"
> Me:  "Umm, excuse me?"
> ...



What the heck... that is so rude.  It's times like that I wish someone would come up to me when I wasn't on the clock so I could tell them off for their tactless ways.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 12, 2013)

OneGoodEar said:


> To the guest who told me I was doing a great job: How do you know that I am doing a great job when you don't know exactly what I am doing?


oh just take the compliment and go with it.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Certain dish soaps can wash clothes. Palmolive is the best to use.



only the blue one though


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2013)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Certain dish soaps can wash clothes. Palmolive is the best to use.
> ...


that's correct. orginial brand, it clean oil off of ducks too.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2013)

to the guests who were evacuated with the team members....if the team members are going to a point FAR away from the building why the heck would you stay huddled around the front doors? Also, almost an hour later we had a guest come back into the building with us....nothing we have/you got were worth that amount of waiting. Especially with all of the other stores around us.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 12, 2013)

MorurDreamcat said:


> OneGoodEar said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest who told me I was doing a great job: How do you know that I am doing a great job when you don't know exactly what I am doing?
> ...



I probably should add I was thinking sarcastically or :sarcastic3:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 13, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Certain dish soaps can wash clothes. Palmolive is the best to use.



And you can use Dawn to get out oily stains


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 13, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> MorurDreamcat said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



You're thinking of Dawn, not Palmolive...Palmolive is green


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > MorurDreamcat said:
> ...



Crud. Now I need to rewash my ducks when I get home.  At least I didn't have them in a row, yet.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > MorurDreamcat said:
> ...


You are correct. They are right next to each other in the aisle.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



Better hurry. Easter's coming up quick.


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 14, 2013)

To most of the guests in my store lately......is there a reason why you have to leave your cart in the middle of the road at one end of the aisle, and shop at the other end of the aisle? And why do you need to shop the 1 4 foot section I need to work in?

And to the lady who was raising the alarm because there was an out of date product on the dairy shelf - I will take care of it when I get done with the product that I am trying to push that needs to get into the cooler....there is no need to fuss, I check the dates on everything I have to put out, but I don't put everything out everyday.....and there really was no need to keep bringing the product over to my cart and throwing it into it....

So glad I am gone for the next 13 days.....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 14, 2013)

to the annoying little high school girls who came in the other day...

you girls were pushing one of your friends in a shopping cart asking me a million stupid questions such as...

"OMG i love your tattoos can i see all of them?"
(no)
"your cute can i have your number?"
(no)
"would you rate me a 10?"
(yea, a 10 out of 1,000,000)
"can you get me a discount on these shoes?"
(no) this is the point where i walked away after you followed me from the front end to the back of the store, one more question and i would have shoved my PDA in your mouth.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 14, 2013)

> one more question and i would have shoved my PDA in your mouth.



Is that what they're calling it these days?




















I'm such a child.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 14, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > one more question and i would have shoved my PDA in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another laugh needed and appreaciated


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 14, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > one more question and i would have shoved my PDA in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 14, 2013)

Great answer, commie!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 15, 2013)

To the nice lesbian in the mens department shopping with your much younger partner.
I'm not an expert and I don't know the back story so I might have this completely wrong.
You seemed really happy to be with her, kind of a new love look and I'm glad.
But when you hold up a shirt for her to see and she says, "Well, it would look good on you but it reminds me too much of him."
Not once but twice.
Like I said, not an expert but I just get a very broken vibe there.


----------



## bulldoggirl1 (Mar 15, 2013)

To the guy in Food Ave today who stared right at the menu advertising tuscani pastas and proceeded to ask me if he could have one of our "toucan" pastas-you either need to get your eyes checked or learn to read. It was all I could do to not bust out laughing during the transaction.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 15, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the nice lesbian in the mens department shopping with your much younger partner.
> I'm not an expert and I don't know the back story so I might have this completely wrong.
> You seemed really happy to be with her, kind of a new love look and I'm glad.
> But when you hold up a shirt for her to see and she says, "Well, it would look good on you but it reminds me too much of him."
> ...



We should roll out "broken vibe cards"


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 15, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > To the nice lesbian in the mens department shopping with your much younger partner.
> ...




Wouldn't be that much different from how things go now.
Only instead of at every huddle the ETLs writing vibe cards for each other, we'd be writing broken vibe cards for them.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 15, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > MorurDreamcat said:
> ...



you are right, it is dawn... lol


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2013)

MorurDreamcat said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



RG, better wash the ducks again....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 16, 2013)

to the little kid that climbed inside the ball cage endcap in toys... you made my day  XD that was so hilarious!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 16, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the little kid that climbed inside the ball cage endcap in toys... you made my day  XD that was so hilarious!



I had a 16 year old girl do that last night. Not very amusing. Sorry sweetie, attention-whoring doesnt fly well with me.


----------



## antivibe (Mar 17, 2013)

To that one mom who was letting her < 2 year old play with a 20lb dumbbell. Her kid managed to slide the dumbbell off the shelve, it almost landed on his feet. The mom put it back on the shelve and let her kid do it again. c00l m0m!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2013)

Until he drops it on HER foot.....


----------



## babytrees (Mar 17, 2013)

to all of the entitled people who have come in the last few days...I don't even love my daughter's enough to do/give you some of the things you have asked for.

to the what I hope was drunk idiot who called 5 times in 10 minutes....why the heck would you drunk dial target over and over?


----------



## salesfloor10 (Mar 17, 2013)

To the guest who looking at me unsure if I really was pointing her in the direction of paper plates, really? You think I would point you in the wrong direction for fun? I know what I'm talking about. 

To all the guests lately who can't get a hang of where everything in our store is (18 months after remodel was COMPLETED!), seriously? You had to walk by the Pets department to get back here!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

salesfloor10 said:


> To the guest who looking at me unsure if I really was pointing her in the direction of paper plates, really? You think I would point you in the wrong direction for fun? I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> To all the guests lately who can't get a hang of where everything in our store is (18 months after remodel was COMPLETED!), seriously? You had to walk by the Pets department to get back here!!!!



We have people who can't get the hang of where everything in our store is 3+ years after ours!!! Some people will NEVER "get it"....


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 18, 2013)

To the guests who keep taking the vacuum cleaners apart.
STOP IT!
Really very uncool.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the guests who keep taking the vacuum cleaners apart.
> STOP IT!
> Really very uncool.



I don't generally advocate violence, but at what point does it become socially acceptable (let alone "brand") to beat them over the head with the vacuum fragments?


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 19, 2013)

To that guest that looked the other way when your sweet little boy dumped a pint of blueberries on the bottom shelf and continued to look away while he poked all the other produce. 

Thank you. I did not need that 15 minutes to do other tasks on my list.

I need to keep my eyes open for a positive action from a guest this week to share. The negative is funny as heck (afterwards) but I want an amazing moment in my direction.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > To the guests who keep taking the vacuum cleaners apart.
> ...


*filling the degreaser bottles AGAIN*


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 20, 2013)

had a tm from another store today ask me to punch in her TM discount number (our store won't allow us; they actually have to bring in their discount card) she was pissed saying "MY store lets me whenever I want!" i felt like saying well go back to YOUR store if they will let you because we're not about to bend the rules for you. her friend was all butthurt rolling her eyes and saying "oh really since when????" trying to challenge me lolol. luckily the gsa was checking out behind her and explained to her that she had to have her card. she left, pissed off and was talking bad about us to her friend as they left. 


in my head i was all like....


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd have asked "And WHICH store do you work at....? I'll be SURE to check with AP regarding that policy!"


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds like she was trying to use her discount for her friend.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe I don't care enough while I'm on a check lane. But if someone were to give me their team member number and they weren't reading it off of a piece of paper I would of just punched it in for them.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 20, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me.  The girl expected me to punch it in for her and couldn't believe I wouldn't. Then her friend got in on the action and started to try to intimidate me into doing it.  I finally looked at her friend and said, "your friend here knows corporate policy is that we are required to have the card with us in order to use it." They both just stared at me and quietly paid and left. I don't think they were the type of people used to being stood up to, and it was kinda cool.


----------



## LexiRed (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh had a guest like that she was a mother of a TM who wanted to use her sons TM discount. I was like sure waiting for the dependent card when she tried to give me her sons number I told her that I couldn't accept it unless I had the card. She got defensive and said her son worked at the other store as a cashier and that people do it all the time. I told her that unfortunately I couldn't the TM number is her son's not hers and could not accept the number. She then proceeded to tell me her sob story of how she can't have him around all the time with her to get discounts. (which I'm pretty sure they're not supposed to do someone correct me with that if it's true) I informed her that despite her son being a TM she would have to have her own card which would be a dependent card. She got upset and said that other cashiers accept it and that I was just being difficult. Then proceeded to tell me her son works at our Starbucks (which is untrue because the team consist of only girls and didn't she claim he was cashier at a other Target?) I tried to hold back a laugh and told her that it was our company policy and she said no that's because I didn't want to give it to her. Took her bag in a huff and walked out. All I could say was....


----------



## researchr (Mar 20, 2013)

Parents aren't dependents and are not allowed to use the card.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 20, 2013)

To that guest that let her little girl KISS herself in my pFresh mirrors today. Be glad I just washed them so that your little girls lips were at least touching a clean surface. Well they were clean surfaces...... :\


----------



## LexiRed (Mar 20, 2013)

researchr said:


> Parents aren't dependents and are not allowed to use the card.



 That's what I thought tt my GSTL she informed me it was for Domestic partnership, kids, and obviously husband and wife.  I just assumed she was a wife at first. Nope just a mom


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 20, 2013)

researchr said:


> Parents aren't dependents and are not allowed to use the card.



That's my understanding of the rules as well.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 20, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> had a tm from another store today ask me to punch in her TM discount number (our store won't allow us; they actually have to bring in their discount card) she was pissed saying "MY store lets me whenever I want!" i felt like saying well go back to YOUR store if they will let you because we're not about to bend the rules for you. her friend was all butthurt rolling her eyes and saying "oh really since when????" trying to challenge me lolol. luckily the gsa was checking out behind her and explained to her that she had to have her card. she left, pissed off and was talking bad about us to her friend as they left.
> 
> 
> in my head i was all like....




I went to another Target today and warned my mom we wouldn't be able to use my discount because I washed my card and hadn't gotten a new one yet. No way, no how would I ever go into another Target and ask to use my discount without my card.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Mar 20, 2013)

To those guests who purposely stand out in the middle of the check lane main aisle (sighing) in an attempt to solicit a cashier for just themselves, stop it! The lines are not over 1+1 and just because I'm walking by does not mean I want to cashier for you!


----------



## LexiRed (Mar 20, 2013)

To the one guest who had the nerve to accuse me of stealing her wallet when she left it on the counter of my lane. Go f**k yourself! I turned in to GS with everything in it and still you had the nerve to accuse me. Glad she left embarrassed and red in the face!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 21, 2013)

To those guests: Thank you for being nice to my trainees at the lanes.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 21, 2013)

Totally OT, but I have a question about "punching in the numbers".....at one of our local stores (which is actually closer to my house than my store), my card JUST.WILL.NOT.SCAN. I've never had an issue at ANY other store (not even in another state) so I tell them (after letting them try, I always "hope" it will work) "it won't scan, you have to punch it in manually" and they always give me a hard time. About half the time, they tell me they have to just ring it up without the discount and I have to go to GS to get the discount. You can read the numbers CLEARLY on the card and I've had 3 different cards sent to me and nobody can seem to figure out what the issue is. I keep it in a case so it's not that it's wrinkled or anything, I even laminated one of them and it STILL wouldn't work. Is THAT even "against the rules"? If the numbers are clear on the card and they "ring up" as a valid TM number, am I being unreasonable asking them to punch it in or should I just go to GS to "check out"? I feel guilty going to GS if I have a lot of stuff, which isn't often, but sometimes I go there for just a few things and....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 21, 2013)

Back OT:

To the guests who told me "I made their day" because A)we had what they were looking for (that another Target was out of) B) with a lower regular price, AND C) I mentioned that I saw some on the "clearance end cap" for even LESS....you made MY day because most of the guests that day were total JERKS (to put it nicely)


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 21, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Totally OT, but I have a question about "punching in the numbers".....at one of our local stores (which is actually closer to my house than my store), my card JUST.WILL.NOT.SCAN. I've never had an issue at ANY other store (not even in another state) so I tell them (after letting them try, I always "hope" it will work) "it won't scan, you have to punch it in manually" and they always give me a hard time. About half the time, they tell me they have to just ring it up without the discount and I have to go to GS to get the discount. You can read the numbers CLEARLY on the card and I've had 3 different cards sent to me and nobody can seem to figure out what the issue is. I keep it in a case so it's not that it's wrinkled or anything, I even laminated one of them and it STILL wouldn't work. Is THAT even "against the rules"? If the numbers are clear on the card and they "ring up" as a valid TM number, am I being unreasonable asking them to punch it in or should I just go to GS to "check out"? I feel guilty going to GS if I have a lot of stuff, which isn't often, but sometimes I go there for just a few things and....



If you have the card, and allow me to punch the numbers in off of it, then we're in like Flynn.  If I ever catch a cashier refusing to punch them in from the card, then well, I'd be doing my darnedest to make sure you didn't have a problem with that cashier again. (In other words, I'd talk to them about it).


----------



## babytrees (Mar 21, 2013)

to the myriad of guests I had today....glad I could help you but man I could have gotten more of my work done if you hadn't taken so much of my time (one guest took over a half hour of my time). You all were very nice and sweet. I appreciate that.


----------



## researchr (Mar 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Totally OT, but I have a question about "punching in the numbers".....at one of our local stores (which is actually closer to my house than my store), my card JUST.WILL.NOT.SCAN. I've never had an issue at ANY other store (not even in another state) so I tell them (after letting them try, I always "hope" it will work) "it won't scan, you have to punch it in manually" and they always give me a hard time. About half the time, they tell me they have to just ring it up without the discount and I have to go to GS to get the discount. You can read the numbers CLEARLY on the card and I've had 3 different cards sent to me and nobody can seem to figure out what the issue is. I keep it in a case so it's not that it's wrinkled or anything, I even laminated one of them and it STILL wouldn't work. Is THAT even "against the rules"? If the numbers are clear on the card and they "ring up" as a valid TM number, am I being unreasonable asking them to punch it in or should I just go to GS to "check out"? I feel guilty going to GS if I have a lot of stuff, which isn't often, but sometimes I go there for just a few things and....
> ...



We had to punch them in for a while for a few team members because the bar codes were fuzzy..if you have the card I don't see the problem.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 21, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Totally OT, but I have a question about "punching in the numbers".....at one of our local stores (which is actually closer to my house than my store), my card JUST.WILL.NOT.SCAN. I've never had an issue at ANY other store (not even in another state) so I tell them (after letting them try, I always "hope" it will work) "it won't scan, you have to punch it in manually" and they always give me a hard time. About half the time, they tell me they have to just ring it up without the discount and I have to go to GS to get the discount. You can read the numbers CLEARLY on the card and I've had 3 different cards sent to me and nobody can seem to figure out what the issue is. I keep it in a case so it's not that it's wrinkled or anything, I even laminated one of them and it STILL wouldn't work. Is THAT even "against the rules"? If the numbers are clear on the card and they "ring up" as a valid TM number, am I being unreasonable asking them to punch it in or should I just go to GS to "check out"? I feel guilty going to GS if I have a lot of stuff, which isn't often, but sometimes I go there for just a few things and....



As long as the numbers on the card are legible, I don't see what the problem is


----------



## eleuthreophile (Mar 22, 2013)

At my store, we punch in the numbers for probably 75% of the TMs that check out. I have no idea where all their cards are but no one at my store cares. I am starting to remember some of their numbers, lol. I remember maybe a year or two ago, they made a big fuss that we couldn't punch in numbers anymore, and that's the last time anyone has said anything about it.

FWIW, I keep my discount card in the ID slot of my wallet. You can scan through it just fine, and it keeps it nice and new-looking.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> If you have the card, and allow me to punch the numbers in off of it, then we're in like Flynn.  If I ever catch a cashier refusing to punch them in from the card, then well, I'd be doing my darnedest to make sure you didn't have a problem with that cashier again. (In other words, I'd talk to them about it).





researchr said:


> We had to punch them in for a while for a few team members because the bar codes were fuzzy..if you have the card I don't see the problem.





Imerzan said:


> As long as the numbers on the card are legible, I don't see what the problem is



THANK YOU!!!! That's what I thought!!! I admit, I kinda' got a little snippy with a TM there tonight because she wouldn't punch in the numbers (fortunately, the TM at the register next to her told her to "just do it because the employee cards don't scan half the time for some reason"-she seemed annoyed with her too~LOL!). In my defense, she gave me attitude first and I just wasn't in the mood for any more today. She was also rude to the people before me and has checked me out before and wasn't pleasant then either! I made sure to take note of her name (Marina) so I can let "the powers that be" know about my experiences with her.....

Anyway, back OT.....to that one (high maintenance) guest: you didn't like the answer you got on the phone so you got in the car and drove to the store? REALLY?!?!?!?!?! Did you think it was going to change???


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 22, 2013)

today i had a VIBE moment with 2 guests.

i was walking through the salesfloor and they stopped me and asked if we have anymore of these toy baskets/handbags that are shaped out of cartoon characters ( IDK exactly what its called) but they handed me one in the shape of a "cars" character, it was for their son...so i scanned it but we didnt have any left.

so i told them no sorry but this is the last one.  then the dad asked if they could get a discount on it, so of course i asked why? it looks fine to me.  he then says that the face is upside down, so i looked at the face, and its faces is literally upside down, like it was sewed on like that...

the way it looked i just started busting up laughing and so were they, i called the LOD over and even he was laughing at it, so of course they got the discount on it, and their son couldn't tell the difference.  

the whole thing was hilarious because ive never seen that before.


----------



## ElectricYouth (Mar 24, 2013)

To the guest who treated me like a peon because he's some big important guy with an AmEx card: you don't actually know how to use that iPad you bought - it's not called Facebook, it's called FaceTime.  But please, have fun broadcasting your personal information all over the Internet.  And when something breaks down?  Have fun talking to the equally-well-paid folks at the "Genius" Bar.


----------



## theredgirl (Mar 24, 2013)

When I said can I help you find something
and the guest asks me where the item is & I tell her I don't think we have it, if we do it should be right in this isle
next moment she tells the manager I IGNORED her


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 24, 2013)

No, I don't work in Electronics but you flagged me down and I'm happy to help you.
No, I don't have a key to open the games but that doesn't mean you have to stare at me like I somehow tricked you.


----------



## anathema (Mar 24, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> No, I don't work in Electronics but you flagged me down and I'm happy to help you.
> No, I don't have a key to open the games but that doesn't mean you have to stare at me like I somehow tricked you.



I work freight in electronics, people always think I work over there, which is understandable. I don't get why someone would get rude off the bat for asking them to wait a second while I get the actual person working electronics over there.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 24, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > To the guests who keep taking the vacuum cleaners apart.
> ...



and in our store there are plenty of them laying around the displays. I'm sure some of them are from 4 resets ago.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 24, 2013)

You mean you work over there unloading the truck, but don't know anything about it? You should have the keys, you should know where stuff is, and you should be (ideally) trained to ring up. I guess times have changed so much, but when I was working on flow in the electronics dept. I knew how to offer Service Plans, what certain Cameras did, what certain TVs did. It was our Core Roles but those could have changed too.


----------



## anathema (Mar 24, 2013)

It seems they try to move someone over there to do freight, then try to push more responsibility onto them. The last two that have been in my area have actually moved into electronics since then. It's definitely not our role to check people out and offer service plans, no. Not to be petulant but I wouldn't allow them to try to bump me into electronics, I don't have the time for that, that's why I work flow in the first place. I unload, push freight, go home.

I'm more than happy to show you were the printer ink is, though, yes.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 24, 2013)

That the couple that came in today. Thank you! 

Sure the conversation we had was at least 10 minutes long and I had other things to do but you were so nice. Thank you for hunting down my STL to tell him about your shopping experience and thank you for buying 5 MP frozen turkeys, a cook in bag turkey and a honey ham.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 25, 2013)

nomoretrucksplz said:


> It seems they try to move someone over there to do freight, then try to push more responsibility onto them. The last two that have been in my area have actually moved into electronics since then. It's definitely not our role to check people out and offer service plans, no. Not to be petulant but I wouldn't allow them to try to bump me into electronics, I don't have the time for that, that's why I work flow in the first place. I unload, push freight, go home.
> 
> I'm more than happy to show you were the printer ink is, though, yes.



Like I said, things probably changed since I was on Flow.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sure someone appreciates the Easter spirit, but please don't take eggs out of the cartons and hide them around the store.

There is probably also a TM message to go along with that. When you're picking them up, make sure the eggs are in a secured location. That soul-crushing and egg-crushing feeling when a stray egg is trapped in the back of the cart when you decided you needed to slam close the cart's seat. Why couldn't it be a plastic egg??


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nepgear said:


> *I am sure someone appreciates the Easter spirit, but please don't take eggs out of the cartons and hide them around the store.*
> 
> There is probably also a TM message to go along with that. When you're picking them up, make sure the eggs are in a secured location. That soul-crushing and egg-crushing feeling when a stray egg is trapped in the back of the cart when you decided you needed to slam close the cart's seat. Why couldn't it be a plastic egg??


I found that we had missing eggs from our dozens the other day. It worries me about where they might be found


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 27, 2013)

to the guests who want a strap for their 5+ cases of coke. you people  piss me off. stop being inconsiderate to the people behind you especially when the line is suuuuper long. you are lazy as hell. don't you realize there's a basically a handle on the cases already?!


----------



## lovecats (Mar 27, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> to the guests who want a strap for their 5+ cases of coke. you people  piss me off. stop being inconsiderate to the people behind you especially when the line is suuuuper long. you are lazy as hell. don't you realize there's a basically a handle on the cases already?!



I've actually had a couple of guests want those darn things in a bag:huh:.  Hello!  There's a handle!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> to the guests who want a strap for their 5+ cases of coke. you people  piss me off. stop being inconsiderate to the people behind you especially when the line is suuuuper long. you are lazy as hell. don't you realize there's a basically a handle on the cases already?!





lovecats said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > to the guests who want a strap for their 5+ cases of coke. you people  piss me off. stop being inconsiderate to the people behind you especially when the line is suuuuper long. you are lazy as hell. don't you realize there's a basically a handle on the cases already?!
> ...



Funny you guys mention this because I had a guest ask me for a strap for Tide laundry detergent today??? I thought the same thing!!! We were out of handles so she just had me put it in a bag (double bagged, of course)....

To that one guest....will you just make good on your bazillionth threat to leave and take Nike's advice and JUST DO IT?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm sick and tired of having to deal with your attitude EVERY FRIGGIN TIME you come in!!!!


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 27, 2013)

lovecats said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > to the guests who want a strap for their 5+ cases of coke. you people  piss me off. stop being inconsiderate to the people behind you especially when the line is suuuuper long. you are lazy as hell. don't you realize there's a basically a handle on the cases already?!
> ...


Did not think we could give them out. Guests could easily bring unused ones back in and strap them to anything and walk out as if they already purchased the item.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > SavestheDay said:
> ...


Who mentioned giving them out? I think the "there's a handle" referred to the fact that the cases have a "built in" handle....

although, if you were smart, you could easily remove them (particularly from plastic items) so you could "reuse" them on whatever you wanted....


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 27, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> PA 0701 said:
> 
> 
> > lovecats said:
> ...


I misunderstood. I thought you were saying that guests wanted some of "those darn things" = the straps, in a bag. Sorry


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ever try & peel one of those carry strips off?
Unless it was on a smooth surface, it's not reusable.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 27, 2013)

To the coupon scammers who struck just after I punched out: Stop holding up the lines and get a ****ing job.


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 27, 2013)

MANNNNN. speaking of coupon scammers... i was at another target today and the guest a few people ahead of me apparently tried to use a $50 app coupon on their purchase and they purchased like $65 worth of stuff, what a joke. obviously the cashier wasn't having it so the guest was livid making a scene and eventually was like "forget it, i don't want any of it!" it made me laugh thinking the guest could get away with that mess.


----------



## antivibe (Mar 27, 2013)

To that one guest, thanks for turning in my LPDA to guest service. I have the worst memory, embarrassing but yeah.


----------



## antivibe (Mar 27, 2013)

Also to those guests who left an open yogurt, fried chicken, strawberries, and eggs behind the towels in domestics. Thanks, I'm just going to leave them there for a couple of weeks. or months.


----------



## daninnj (Mar 28, 2013)

To that one guest...

Him (21 or so year old frat boy type): Excuse me, do you know where the other dryer sheets are? Like Tide and Bouce? These ones *points to Snuggle sheets on the endcap* smell a little... *comes closer to me, looks around, and whispers* ... gay.
Me: Um... what?

... watch who you're talking to. I may not act, speak, or look the part, but you offended me.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2013)

daninnj said:


> To that one guest...
> 
> Him (21 or so year old frat boy type): Excuse me, do you know where the other dryer sheets are? Like Tide and Bouce? These ones *points to Snuggle sheets on the endcap* smell a little... *comes closer to me, looks around, and whispers* ... gay.
> Me: Um... what?
> ...


I'd have stepped back & loudly asked "How can something *smell* GAY?!"
Define what gay "smells" like?!


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 29, 2013)

today i had a grown man tell me "well aren't you gonna put my stuff in my cart?!" i was shocked because he only had like 2 bags. with it being close to easter our store was super packed. usually if i have time and my line isn't too backed up i would've without anyone asking me. but this fool was very capable of doing it himself, he was such a jerk i wanted to hit him.


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 29, 2013)

a couple of weeks ago i had a guest who told me that she needed a good shower head and said, "hopefully my husband doesn't mind me taking extra long in the shower" ............i don't even.......


----------



## littlebluej (Mar 29, 2013)

To the guy who apparently tried to take his cart down the escalator instead of using the actual cart escalator: :huh: bravo and wtf. Really? I don't even know how he got through the barricades that are designed to block carts from the normal escalator. 

After the numerous crashes and bangs as his cart falls down to the first floor, every single person in red nearby literally ran over. 

This guy came through trying to buy $30 of food with $5 of SNAP. The transaction literally took 5-7 minutes, having to void items and whatnot, waiting for the SNAP card to get the "refund" and trying again. It wasn't fun.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 29, 2013)

To the guest who tried to "push out": You deserved to be caught, you dumb ****.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

Once again: IF YOU'RE GOING TO SQUAT OVER THE SEAT, HIT THE DAMN BOWL!!!!!!! I'M TIRED OF HAVING TO WIPE DOWN THE SEAT AND FLOOR BEFORE I PEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten: :treaten:

Also.....if you're not going to watch your kids, don't bring them to the store. They probably ruined $50 worth of merchandise having a "deodorant fight". Of course, you just left it sitting there on the shelf, despite the fact that you KNEW it was a) opened, b) demolished, & c) disgusting. At the VERY least, you could've brought it to us and apologized for your little brats, but NOOOOOO, it was more important for you to keep yapping on your phone!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2013)

I forgot this one earlier.

To the religious solicitors: As a Christian, I appreciate your efforts to evangelize, especially with Easter coming up, but 4 of you in the same shift? And I plan to attend Easter mass at my own church, thank you very much.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> I forgot this one earlier.
> 
> To the religious solicitors: As a Christian, I appreciate your efforts to evangelize, especially with Easter coming up, but 4 of you in the same shift? And I plan to attend Easter mass at my own church, thank you very much.



Thanks for reminding me: to the jerk who snapped at me today: I said "Have a nice weekend", I said NOTHING about Easter and didn't appreciate your little diatribe about how I shouldn't tell people "Happy Easter because not everyone celebrates Easter". I do have to say, though, the look on your face when I told you "I didn't say 'Happy Easter', I said 'Have a nice weekend!' but thanks for the PC lecture" was priceless


----------



## lovecats (Mar 30, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> today i had a grown man tell me "well aren't you gonna put my stuff in my cart?!" i was shocked because he only had like 2 bags. with it being close to easter our store was super packed. usually if i have time and my line isn't too backed up i would've without anyone asking me. but this fool was very capable of doing it himself, he was such a jerk i wanted to hit him.



I had a man say that to me and he only had ONE bag.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 30, 2013)

To the guest who got all upset because we don't have Kindereggs (what the heck are those anyway?), I don't care if the news said that they were being sent to the States now.  Really, we are not required to stock everything that get shipped into the country.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kindereggs are a german thing. It's a chocolate egg with a toy inside. A lot of the toys are fairly complex while others are just a figurine. But there's sets to collect. Pretty fun for a kid whose family is stationed in Germany. We got them about once a week or so. I probably still have some of the toys sitting around somewhere. I've never seen them in the states though.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 30, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> Kindereggs are a german thing. It's a chocolate egg with a toy inside. A lot of the toys are fairly complex while others are just a figurine. But there's sets to collect. Pretty fun for a kid whose family is stationed in Germany. We got them about once a week or so. I probably still have some of the toys sitting around somewhere. I've never seen them in the states though.



From what she said, I gather there was a news report that they were sending them into the states.  I just couldn't get over the fact that she was convinced that we must have them because the "News" said they were coming in.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 30, 2013)

If it was on the news then it must be true. End of story.


----------



## antivibe (Mar 30, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> I've never seen them in the states though.



Kinder Eggs are pretty awesome but they are banned in the United States. You can get fined up to $2,000(??)  per egg, so the ban is pretty serious. I highly doubt Target would go through the struggle of smuggling banned candy into their stores. I think that guest misinterpreted the news report.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 30, 2013)

i had a guest tell me last week that the news said that target was carrying them. Lucky for me he wasn't a jerk when i told him we didn't have them but i wonder if your guest saw the same thing?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Kinder eggs were banned by the fda.
http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/26/the-kinder-egg-kerfuffle/
Here are the spot carries aka choco treasures:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/15/choco-treasure-eggs_n_2885416.html


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

As usual, they didn't listen to the report close enough....I saw the same thing, I think on ABC??? The report said that we carry something LIKE the Kindereggs, called "Chocotreasure" or "Chocosurprise" (can't remember the exact name). The difference is the one we (I guess) carry has a capsule inside that holds the toy, while the Kindereggs don't. Basically, it's a chocolate covered plastic egg....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Kinder eggs were banned by the fda.
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/26/the-kinder-egg-kerfuffle/
> Here are the spot carries aka choco treasures:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/15/choco-treasure-eggs_n_2885416.html



Darn! Beat me by a couple of minutes


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I KNOW I "work here", but I'm OBVIOUSLY not working today!!! Didn't the BLUE jeans and WHITE sweater tip you off???


----------



## itvgeo (Mar 30, 2013)

To the guest coming out of the restroom and holding the door for as I was going in (and off the clock), thank you for telling me you're coming out. Based on your attitude, would you like the door to hit you on the way out?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 30, 2013)

to the guest who angrily told me when i clocked out and walked out of the store that i shouldnt be leaving and that there are still carts everywhere in the parking lot and demanded that i give him one... how about f**k you prick


----------



## babytrees (Mar 30, 2013)

to all of the nasty, nasty guests we had today....PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF!!!!


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 30, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to all of the nasty, nasty guests we had today....PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF!!!!



You expect too much


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Mar 30, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen them in the states though.
> ...




HAHAHA Wow!  Not that I am selling them, but I brought 20 of them back into the states. To only poison myself with.... the ban is a bunch of BS if you ask me


----------



## HardlinesFour (Mar 30, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen them in the states though.
> ...



I think there banned, because they could be a choking hazard to small children. 

However, who here doesn't love them


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeh, I remember about the choking hazard.
Guess German kids aren't as stupid as lawsuit-happy parents in the U.S.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a Kinder Egg Today...


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a fellow cashier tell a guest, "happy easter!!" (this cashier has an arm full of tattoos and a tattoo that makes it known that he isn't religious) the guest goes "oh... you guys celebrate easter??" i was on the register behind him and i was like............


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 4, 2013)

To the guest that wrote a comment card about me: You seriously made my day. Thanks.


----------



## researchr (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok..so you're on your phone having a conversation that has nothing to do with shopping at Target..do you have to be so loud?


----------



## RightArm (Apr 4, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> Also to those guests who left an open yogurt, fried chicken, strawberries, and eggs behind the towels in domestics. Thanks, I'm just going to leave them there for a couple of weeks. or months.



If you have to hide it.... then you MUST be doing something wrong.  ><  Never understand those kinds of people.  If you don't want to be respectful enough to put it up for goodness sake leave it out in the open where it can be seen and taken care of.  Don't HIDE it!  Yeeks...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

RightArm said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > Also to those guests who left an open yogurt, fried chicken, strawberries, and eggs behind the towels in domestics. Thanks, I'm just going to leave them there for a couple of weeks. or months.
> ...



I caught you! Now, zone, don't ask for help, either.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 5, 2013)

researchr said:


> Ok..so you're on your phone having a conversation that has nothing to do with shopping at Target..do you have to be so loud?



We had one of those last weeks.  It's not only loud but usually personal.


----------



## calimero (Apr 5, 2013)

Kinder eggs ,my whole childhood ...Lol,I was born somewhere in Europe,and I grew up on those!...
My kids ( all us born) can't wait to receive packages from "back home" ,they have a whole collection of kinder toys from the past 20 years ...
This past Christmas,they each received a kinde house with 6 eggs! 
Total BS that they are banned! Right now the little yellow plastic capsule has the little cap attached! I remember the old version,where they were 2 pieces!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ich liebe Kinder eis!
Sie sind hubsch!


----------



## rclbny (Apr 5, 2013)

.... stop letting your children run around the store, hide behind racks and trash the place... this is not a daycare


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2013)

She loves you, red!
I think the other one is, to die for?


----------



## Target Annie (Apr 5, 2013)

probably hear this too much:

guests: please end your conversation on your cell phone before I begin to ring your order. It's just common courtesy, and I need to ask you if you want a red card.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2013)

To the guest who was yakking on her cell as she comes up to my Starbux counter: You placed your order in a whisper hoping that the person you were talking to wouldn't know what you were doing. Too bad your cover was blown when my coworker began grinding coffee. You then tried to tell them it was a jackhammer until we loudly called out your drink.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 5, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest who was yakking on her cell as she comes up to my Starbux counter: You placed your order in a whisper hoping that the person you were talking to wouldn't know what you were doing. Too bad your cover was blown when my coworker began grinding coffee. You then tried to tell them it was a jackhammer until we loudly called out your drink.



:facepalm:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 6, 2013)

Target Annie said:


> probably hear this too much:
> 
> guests: please end your conversation on your cell phone before I begin to ring your order. It's just common courtesy, and I need to ask you if you want a red card.



I just sit there until they get the drift and end the conversation....MOST usually get it after about a minute of me looking at them like this:soldier4:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Ich liebe Kinder eis!
> Sie sind hubsch!



*hübsch

Not to be a grammar nazi, but.. it kinda matters to me


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest who was yakking on her cell as she comes up to my Starbux counter: You placed your order in a whisper hoping that the person you were talking to wouldn't know what you were doing. Too bad your cover was blown when my coworker began grinding coffee. You then tried to tell them it was a jackhammer until we loudly called out your drink.



You should have loudly asked her "Did you know, you can save 5% on your Starbux coffee order today, by opening a red card"?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2013)

ap215 said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Ich liebe Kinder eis!
> ...



Sorry. I ran out of umlauts


----------



## RightArm (Apr 6, 2013)

rclbny said:


> .... stop letting your children run around the store, hide behind racks and trash the place... this is not a daycare



Climbing in the racks particularly scary when you've had two of them fall apart on you in six years.  Yes, they literally did the splits, one half to the right and the other to the left.  The first one I caught.  The second one my SLTL was there and we just sort of went  and called our store tech.  *shakes head*  And then of course we had to put all the clothes back on it after he fixed it.


----------



## calimero (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought Eis was ice cream...long long time since my last german class in highschool! 
And way off topic : since I last read about the kinder eggs,I have been looking all over my new house to find the box with all the little toys ,I know we took them ,but it is driving me crazy not knowing where they are ...


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 6, 2013)

ap215 said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Ich liebe Kinder eis!
> ...



As long as you aren't participating in the needless slaughter of innocent people, I don't think anyone will be referring to you as a nazi of any sort anytime soon.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 6, 2013)

To that one guest who asked me to watch her cart while she went to the bathroom.....  I offered to place it in the guest service corridor where it could be safely watched... you did not have to scream at me and tell me thanks for nothing, that you'd remember me, and storm off like a twit.  You really screwed my evening and you didn't even consider how my night was going.  Our SL team was down to two people and we were already drowning in the workload.  But oh no, it's ALL about you...isn't it?  :mda:


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 7, 2013)

RightArm said:


> To that one guest who asked me to watch her cart while she went to the bathroom.....  I offered to place it in the guest service corridor where it could be safely watched... you did not have to scream at me and tell me thanks for nothing, that you'd remember me, and storm off like a twit.  You really screwed my evening and you didn't even consider how my night was going.  Our SL team was down to two people and we were already drowning in the workload.  But oh no, it's ALL about you...isn't it?  :mda:



Gotta love the people who think they are the center of the universe.
Sorry this one ruined your night.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2013)

RightArm said:


> To that one guest who asked me to watch her cart while she went to the bathroom.....  I offered to place it in the guest service corridor where it could be safely watched... you did not have to scream at me and tell me thanks for nothing, that you'd remember me, and storm off like a twit.  You really screwed my evening and you didn't even consider how my night was going.  Our SL team was down to two people and we were already drowning in the workload.  But oh no, it's ALL about you...isn't it?  :mda:



It's like the guests that go shopping BEFORE they come to pharmacy and expect US to "hold" all of their crap, like we have so much room, especially the ones who want us to stick their stuff in our refrigerator. "Ummm....sorry....that's ONLY for prescriptions, I can't put your milk in it!"


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 8, 2013)

a part of my job is to assist guests when they need help finding something...i understand that, but when you try to ask me something from HALF WAY ACROSS THE F**KING STORE im just going to keep walking and pretend i didn't hear you, you can come up to me like a normal civil person and ask, and you dont even say "excuse me" all you do is blast a question or a demand, AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 8, 2013)

None of the ETLs will let me try and institute some sort of 'unattended for 30 mins? that's a call to the police for child abandonment' policy. Then again, I'm a lowly peon and have no conceivable power so ... that would be part of it.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 8, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> a part of my job is to assist guests when they need help finding something...i understand that, but when you try to ask me something from HALF WAY ACROSS THE F**KING STORE im just going to keep walking and pretend i didn't hear you, you can come up to me like a normal civil person and ask, and you dont even say "excuse me" all you do is blast a question or a demand, AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT



WHERE DVDS AT!?! ....

I mourn the death of language and grammar.


----------



## researchr (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> None of the ETLs will let me try and institute some sort of 'unattended for 30 mins? that's a call to the police for child abandonment' policy. Then again, I'm a lowly peon and have no conceivable power so ... that would be part of it.



If you're talking about kids...happens at my store all the time. I swear the parents don't even notice the kids are missing!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd swear some parents are trying to dump their kids at our store (a la "Ransom of Red Chief").


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 8, 2013)

researchr said:


> SpiderKeyPeon said:
> 
> 
> > None of the ETLs will let me try and institute some sort of 'unattended for 30 mins? that's a call to the police for child abandonment' policy. Then again, I'm a lowly peon and have no conceivable power so ... that would be part of it.
> ...



Yep. The whole 'hey junior play in the toys section/video games demo units until i get done drinking with my fling at the local wateringhole' thing is .... really starting to grate.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > SpiderKeyPeon said:
> ...



I feel like beating those parents with these






I mean their kids leave these everywhere.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 9, 2013)

researchr said:


> SpiderKeyPeon said:
> 
> 
> > None of the ETLs will let me try and institute some sort of 'unattended for 30 mins? that's a call to the police for child abandonment' policy. Then again, I'm a lowly peon and have no conceivable power so ... that would be part of it.
> ...



That's because they're too busy gabbing about highly personal stuff on their cell phones to even notice.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 9, 2013)

lovecats said:


> That's because they're too busy gabbing about highly personal stuff on their cell phones to even notice.



It took me years to get a cell phone.
The main reason for that was a single moment in a grocery store in the frozen food section.
I was shopping with my kids and walked past a thirty something woman on her cellphone (this was in the early days when they were still a bit brick sized.)
She was crying, her makeup running and she kept saying over and over, "You can't break us up now!"
It just seemed so heart rending and personal, just not something that should be happening in the frozen food section.
I know cell phones aren't really to blame for those situations but I didn't want to have anything to do with them for a long time after that.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 9, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > SpiderKeyPeon said:
> ...



If the kid is under a certain age (let's say 13), I'd call the cops as soon as I knew the parent had left the store. After all, that's how old you have to be to run around on your own at Disney... I'd honestly rather lose my job over something like that than, say, being performanced out for a stupid reason.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2013)

During the summer, we had some kids who'd spend the whole day running around the store sans parents (lived in nearby apts). It was a chance to be in AC, they'd snag water cups & filch sodas or icees until we took their cups away. AP was always having to run them off until the STL threatened to call the police on them. 
Didn't see 'em after that but it's almost that time again.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 9, 2013)

to that one guest...I am almost sorry that I thought you were around my age and asked you if you remembered wearing body suits in the 70's. I say almost because of the way you behaved at the fitting room.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 9, 2013)

Staring at me and saying "Kleenex?" is my favorite form of greeting.
Especially when you guys yell it aisles away from me.

It's almost as awesome as whistling or shouting "HAYY!"


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 9, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> During the summer, we had some kids who'd spend the whole day running around the store sans parents (lived in nearby apts). It was a chance to be in AC, they'd snag water cups & filch sodas or icees until we took their cups away. AP was always having to run them off until the STL threatened to call the police on them.
> Didn't see 'em after that but it's almost that time again.



Sounds like my other job (minus the beverages). During the summer or any school break, the place pretty much turns into a daycare for teenagers. Pretty bad when you have to have the police come to a ****ing library.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 10, 2013)

To the about my age, female guest who was walking past as I was working on the tie down and muttering to myself "It just won't go in."
Thank you for the "That's what she said."
I think we could be great friends.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 10, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest...I am almost sorry that I thought you were around my age and asked you if you remembered wearing body suits in the 70's. I say almost because of the way you behaved at the fitting room.



Babytrees, you and I must be around the same age.  LOL!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 10, 2013)

RightArm said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to that one guest...I am almost sorry that I thought you were around my age and asked you if you remembered wearing body suits in the 70's. I say almost because of the way you behaved at the fitting room.
> ...



I am ancient...according to my kids!! And I only feel/act like I am in my 20's....sound about right? lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the about my age, female guest who was walking past as I was working on the tie down and muttering to myself "It just won't go in."
> Thank you for the "That's what she said."
> I think we could be great friends.





babytrees said:


> RightArm said:
> 
> 
> > babytrees said:
> ...



I am thinking that red & I got you beat? Age wise.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2013)

Re: age - ask me no questions & I'll tell you no lies....


----------



## RightArm (Apr 10, 2013)

babytrees said:


> RightArm said:
> 
> 
> > babytrees said:
> ...



Sounds absolutely perfect!  B)


----------



## RightArm (Apr 10, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am thinking that red & I got you beat? Age wise.



Maaaaaaaybe?:secret:



redeye58 said:


> Re: age - ask me no questions & I'll tell you no lies....



Good answer! :good:


----------



## Snook (Apr 10, 2013)

To the person put ice cream in the dairy cooler...you suck. To the person who put a Monster in the freezer, you also suck. And to the person who left ice cream on the floor in Market, you ALSO suck.

Can you tell it's been a sucky day? lol!


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, theres a backlog here, but I have to give credit where it's due...

To the guest who said, after much time hemming and hawing over what you would buy and why, to both me and your companion: "Y'know, I think I'm just tired....I'm just tired & flabbergasted with myself, & I think I need to just go home and lay down..."

Oh yeah. Do I ever know THAT feeling.

AND....


----------



## new kid (Apr 11, 2013)

whistling wont get my attention any faster. actually, it will make me ignore you.

the guests who get your attention, then, while you're trying to help them, walk off. what the hell.

and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 11, 2013)

new kid said:


> and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.



Never seen anyone buy one. They're always in a random aisle or in my reshop cart at guest service.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2013)

new kid said:


> and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.


Actually, I think it's more like they escaped from a toddler & haven't made their way home yet.....not being able to move when someone's watching, y'know.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 11, 2013)

new kid said:


> and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.



In our store it's usually those ugly centipede things in the front of stationary.  Those things wander everywhere.  Nobody ever buys one but they sure do get around.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> new kid said:
> 
> 
> > and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.
> ...



We had a guest ask us if we could "put (one) away for her" after she let her kid push it around the store. Fortunately, it was near the end of the night and we had some reshop to take to GS so we put that in it and rolled it up there~LOL! Otherwise, the answer would have been "Ummm.....no, we don't have room".....


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 11, 2013)

new kid said:


> \and has anyone seen someone buy the pink toy carts? it seems kids just push them around and leave them in the middle of random aisles and thats the end of it.



I've sold one in the entire time I've been with Target (approaching 2.5 years), but if I had a dollar for every time I've had to re-shop one, I could retire.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 12, 2013)

to the guest who didnt notice her son was missing...

today after i got off from my first break, a guest and a little boy around 7 years old,who was crying came walking up to me when i was making my way to the backroom, the lady said that this little boy had lost his mother in the store and couldnt find her, i took the boy to the LOD and she was nice enough to give him a soda 

from food ave.  we walked the track looking for this little boys mom, but my workload was so crazy that i had to go back to work but i told the LOD that i would tell her if found out anything...almost a half hour later, the LOD walkied me and said that they found the little boys mom, which was a good thing and i told her thats 

great!! 20 minutes later, the LOD comes into receiving to tell me what had happened...apparently the guest who brought the kid over to me found him by softlines...they found the kids mom a half hour later on THE COMPLETE OTHER SIDE OF THE STORE IN PFRESH...and when they found his mom, she didnt even know he was 

gone for that long and smacked him in front of the LOD...seriously? your stupid enough to not notice your son was gone for that long and than smack him? you should smack yourself for being such a $hitty mother, this kid was scared for his life and hes only SEVEN years old! i honestly felt really bad for this little kid when i 

saw him crying after he couldnt find his mother, than i find out that she just smacks him because she was a retard...some people dont deserve to be parents.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2013)

The sad thing is he was probably crying because he knew his mom would smack him for getting lost.
Yeh, some folks do NOT deserve to be parents.....


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2013)

To Coach Canada (technically not a guest but you get the idea): **** you.

**_Canadian members, please do not take it personally. After all, you guys work for Target and would probably hate us if we sent buses to your stores._


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2013)

To the little hipster on her phone: You yapped on your phone while in line so when you finally reached my counter, you had NO frackin' clue as to what you wanted. You stood there, phone to your ear, eyes glazed while trying to make. up. your. mind. THEN you started making duck faces & cocking your head to one side until you proclaimed your decision. All while I stood there waiting breathlessly for your order. Then you resumed yapping on your phone.
Then, after you asked your phone friend if they wanted you to get them a drink & described the WHOLE menu for them, it took every ounce of willpower I had to keep from slamming a blender pitcher upside your head.
I had a headache from clenching my jaw.
Kudos to the lady behind you who said "Oh, for HEAVENS sake!"
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## researchr (Apr 13, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the little hipster on her phone: You yapped on your phone while in line so when you finally reached my counter, you had NO frackin' clue as to what you wanted. You stood there, phone to your ear, eyes glazed while trying to make. up. your. mind. THEN you started making duck faces & cocking your head to one side until you proclaimed your decision. All while I stood there waiting breathlessly for your order. Then you resumed yapping on your phone.
> Then, after you asked your phone friend if they wanted you to get them a drink & described the WHOLE menu for them, it took every ounce of willpower I had to keep from slamming a blender pitcher upside your head.
> I had a headache from clenching my jaw.
> Kudos to the lady behind you who said "Oh, for HEAVENS sake!"
> My thoughts exactly.



We had a TM at guest service who would say to ANYONE on a cell phone, very nicely,"I'll take care of you when you've finished with your phone call, next in line please."


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Snook said:


> To the person put ice cream in the dairy cooler...you suck. To the person who put a Monster in the freezer, you also suck. And to the person who left ice cream on the floor in Market, you ALSO suck.
> 
> Can you tell it's been a sucky day? lol!



Sounds like the two days in a row I got to clean up nail polish spilled all over the floor. So fun. Yours wins though. :yes:


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 15, 2013)

had a lady hand me a fake $100. i didn't have a marker but when i raised it up to the light i could tell it was fake. so i went to my gstl to get a marker and he was like "it looks good to me." i'm like "uhhh, abe lincoln is on 100..." so he takes it to TPS & they confirmed that it was fake. and the lady starts cursing me out, my gstl & TPS. and my gstl goes "we can't take this cuz it's fake" she snatches her fake bill & ran like hell. but the look on her face tho omg priceless.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 15, 2013)

to the guest who took a $hit on the floor in the restroom...i seriously, seriously, seriously hope someone $hits on your face while you sleep.  recognition to the cart attendant who had to clean that up, target will never pay you enough for what you guys do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the guest who took a $hit on the floor in the restroom...i seriously, seriously, seriously hope someone $hits on your face while you sleep.  recognition to the cart attendant who had to clean that up, target will never pay you enough for what you guys do.



Code brown! At least, it was there & not on the Salesfloor.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a code brown in RTW one time that ruined a rack of blouses. Had to defect them out wearing gloves & put them in plastic bags as a biohazard.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Had a code brown in RTW one time that ruined a rack of blouses. Had to defect them out wearing gloves & put them in plastic bags as a biohazard.



WHA???? How the heck do you get it on a rack of blouses??? That's one heck of a blowout!!! EWWWW!!!!


----------



## CartStryke (Apr 16, 2013)

To the guest last night who was trying to grab a motorized cart. Wouldn't it make more sense to grab the one that's in the front? Instead, you attempt to grab the one in the middle thinking you could get it out of the side gap in the fencing. You fail miserably however, hitting the other motorized carts a good ten times before finally giving up.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a code brown in RTW one time that ruined a rack of blouses. Had to defect them out wearing gloves & put them in plastic bags as a biohazard.
> ...


The girl stuck her hand down her pants & went along a rack with said hand. Her mom grabbed her (by the OTHER hand) & quickly left.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Had a code brown in RTW one time that ruined a rack of blouses. Had to defect them out wearing gloves & put them in plastic bags as a biohazard.



We had a code brown in one of our toy aisles. We waited for the cart attendant to leave, then called the closing LOD to help with a bio spill.  We also had a rat in domestics. A fellow TM killed the rat and had that same ETL clean up the bio spill. I would feel bad but this ETL has caused several TMs to quit on the spot.


----------



## kortz (Apr 17, 2013)

To the guests in FA who ordered a hotdog minutes before close time, and proceeded to curse at me for refusing to serve her/make her food, demanding free food, when I told them the machine had already been cleaned/there was no time to make more. Despite offering her pizza and other items I had not closed, she continues yelling at raving and demands to speak to the manager so she can get me 'fired'. I direct them to the guest service area where LOD resides, and I was sure I'd get in trouble or they'd defend the guest, but to my surprise they did not. However, she stayed after an hour more carrying on and causing problems for everyone. The worst part is that they work for a dollar store within the same shopping area, which I won't be visiting any time soon based on employee conduct.

 I felt really bad about it, but I try to keep stations open as long as possible without being late to check out.

A few days later, FATL gives me a thank you note-card like we do in the store, commending me for being patient with the guest.


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 17, 2013)

From a former FATM, way to go.  :excited:

In my early days, I always worked FA that started cleaning stuff and closing stuff in the last hour because closers were given 5.5 hour shifts and had to be out by 10 before the 6th hour.  So we had to close early.  We would occasionally get peopel demanding stuff at the very last minute and even after.  

Remember one guest that came 10 min after FA close and wanted all the wasted popcorn even though I was already boiling out the kettle and started pulling the last of the popcorn into the trash by hand.  He gave me such attitude and almost got the GSTL to give him free popcorn until told her I was already thrown it out and cleaning the kettle.


----------



## Snook (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah...sorry but if we're  closed, we're closed. If I still have food out and you're REALLY nice I might let you buy it, but out of the trash can or make it from scratch? NUH UH.


----------



## upupandawave (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha being at a 'Canadian shopping spree vacation' store, I know exactly what you mean... hopefully it's not another Canadian holiday coming up. 

My favorite thing working in electronics was trying to keep it together when Canadians would ask about GPS systems and why the ones we sold didn't have maps of Canada preloaded and if I could discount it for them due to this horrific omission.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2013)

upupandawave said:


> Haha being at a 'Canadian shopping spree vacation' store, I know exactly what you mean... hopefully it's not another Canadian holiday coming up.
> 
> My favorite thing working in electronics was trying to keep it together when Canadians would ask about GPS systems and why the ones we sold didn't have maps of Canada preloaded and if I could discount it for them due to this horrific omission.



That's OK, my friends in Alaska and Hawaii will be happy to tell you that all too often the US GPS don't include them.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 18, 2013)

to those cholo mother**kers who wanted to fight me when i got out of work...

next time you face me with your gang asking me where im from, you better best to do something, instead of me walking right threw you and you not do $hit about it, p***y's.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2013)

To that one guest who thinks she A.) doesn't have to wait in line like everyone else & B.) can ONLY be helped by the pharmacist: get over yourself. You are no more important than anyone else and your demands are getting old. I'm glad the pharmacist put you in your place yesterday and the look on your face when she did was PRICELESS!

To the other guest who tried to pull a "sob story scam" on us yesterday: nice try. However, if you're going to try and BS us again, you might want to write down the "story" you're feeding us so you don't keep changing it to every person you speak to...


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 20, 2013)

to the guest who wouldn't let me touch her giftcard to scan. do you think i have cooties or something? you are the worst of the worst, i seriously wish i was sick so i could infect you and not feel bad about it.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 20, 2013)

the other day i was in the express lane & i had a guest tell me i'm going too fast....................... like i didn't even know how to respond back to him.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 20, 2013)

To all those children messing up my Toys zone at 10 pm ... .GET THE **** TO BED!


----------



## antivibe (Apr 20, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To all those children messing up my Toys zone at 10 pm ... .GET THE **** TO BED!



I feel this way during my entire electronics shifts. I'm a bitter old man when I'm zoning toys "Get off my lawn!"


----------



## babytrees (Apr 20, 2013)

to the guests who piss and moan about the 6 garment rule...get over yourself. No way, no how am I going to bend the rules because you don't want to make multiple trips.

to the guests who, fully dressed, ask me to switch out their clothes. UMM....you can walk the less than 50 feet, I promise our floors aren't made of lava.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 20, 2013)

oh and to the callers at my new job....thank you for understanding when I answer, "thank you for calling....target. How can I help you?"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2013)

Bt, what new job?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2013)

babytrees said:


> oh and to the callers at my new job....


Wait. Wha....?


----------



## babytrees (Apr 20, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Bt, what new job?





redeye58 said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > oh and to the callers at my new job....
> ...



hee hee...thought I'd find a way to put that in...I started this week doing what I like doing, office management. I have to keep the Target job right now because it is an upstart company(can't tell what...that would def. give me  away) and can't give full time or benefits so between the two I work full time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 20, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> the other day i was in the express lane & i had a guest tell me i'm going too fast....................... like i didn't even know how to respond back to him.



Next time you get a complaint that you're going too fast, scan very slowly and make sure they're aware of how pissed off the rest of the line will be because of their ignorance.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bt, what new job?
> ...



Oh, you sneaker, you. 
Hope it eventually becomes full-time so you can escape the red dead.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 21, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > the other day i was in the express lane & i had a guest tell me i'm going too fast....................... like i didn't even know how to respond back to him.
> ...



Don't even bother scanning, how about manually punching in each UPC? Give him your redcard spiel too.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 21, 2013)

today is the second time this week that a guest hands me a fake $100 bill to pay with.  i guess i look f**kin stupid to them. lol.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 21, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > SavestheDay said:
> ...



next time i'm gonna tell him that i need a price check for every item.... lol with all barcodes clearly visible. he's gonna wish he never said that!


----------



## alloverthefloor (Apr 21, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To all those children messing up my Toys zone at 10 pm ... .GET THE **** TO BED!



Too bad Target doesn't carry this, you could read it to them:  http://amzn.com/1617750255


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 22, 2013)

alotta guests tell me "you look like a cross between one of the Teen Moms and that Twilight broad" not sure if I should be flattered or offended.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 22, 2013)

to this chola lookin' guest. so you get $2000 worth of merchandise and when I ask to see your ID.. you hand me your ID but the card your using has someone else's name on it. Pretty sure the card you were using is some chinese dude. You're dumb for thinking that I wouldn't catch it. Welp TPS knows what you look like now so good luck tryin' to scam us again.


----------



## jmoo2k13 (Apr 24, 2013)

the guest that always ask can I use my discount to hook them up. I dont know you and they got cameras watching me on the register. Im not getting fored for some random person to save some money.

The person who buys the phone card and asks me to activate on their phone because they cant read or just dont want to do it.

The person who just brings their stuff to the register in electronics because they dont want to go up front.

The guest whose mad because the item is sold out and demands you check in the back for it.

The guest who calls electronics asking about a nate berkus rug  two to three times every week, I answer the phone saying target electronics.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2013)

jmoo2k13 said:


> the guest that always ask can I use my discount to hook them up. I dont know you and they got cameras watching me on the register. Im not getting fored for some random person to save some money.
> The person who buys the phone card and asks me to activate on their phone because they cant read or just dont want to do it.
> The person who just brings their stuff to the register in electronics because they dont want to go up front.
> The guest whose mad because the item is sold out and demands you check in the back for it.
> The guest who calls electronics asking about a nate berkus rug  two to three times every week, I answer the phone saying target electronics.



You can save 5% with spot red card...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> jmoo2k13 said:
> 
> 
> > the guest that always ask can I use my discount to hook them up. I dont know you and they got cameras watching me on the register. Im not getting fored for some random person to save some money.
> ...



Plus, you can't use your own discount if you're signed in on the register....

To the guest who held up a package of Allegra and asked if they could "check out" at pharmacy, nice try....too bad your cart full of crap (including alcohol) was clearly in sight and I was able to stop you before you unloaded more than a couple items.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Only 6 items at allowed at pharmacy counter. No beer or wine sales are allowed... Good job, tgt.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.

Quick recap. It was a gift. Does anyone here see anything suspicious with this return?

A few hours later she came back and of course wanted to speak to me again. As I got up there I saw that she was on the phone with guest relations (i.e Target India) trying to get them to tell me to return it. She came close but I had to tell the comment people what the policy was and they then told the guest that we would not return it. The guest service TM opened the GS reference guide while she was on the phone and found the sentance that says "The item MUST be opened before giving it to the guest." I showed her that and again said that this is what I have to follow. I now have a comment against me that is being escalated. Your not a GSTL until you have one!

Here is the answer to the recap. If she was giving it as a gift why was it open in the first place?


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.
> 
> Quick recap. It was a gift. Does anyone here see anything suspicious with this return?
> 
> ...



I am happy to hear you have Leaders in your store that don't fold over for every guest. This is one of the most disputed policies by guests at my store and plenty of them act as this guest did, LOVE IT!


----------



## alloverthefloor (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.
> 
> Quick recap. It was a gift. Does anyone here see anything suspicious with this return?
> 
> ...



I was not aware of this policy! I'll be sure to mention that to people asking about returning games, so they don't b**ch out my GS friends.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a guest bring in a DVD set that was 'missing' a disc so I offered to swap it out for another set. She got the other one & was ready to stick it in her bag until I grabbed it & began peeling off the wrap.
"What are you doing?"
"I'm opening it to make sure all the discs are in the set. After all, that IS the reason we're exchanging it."
She looked pretty downcast after that since I'd ruined her scheme.


----------



## seasonal (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice info.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 26, 2013)

To that guest who asked me "can you move so we can sit here?" (i was sitting in food ave, chowing down on some pasta & i was sitting at the table that had the electrical outlet) are you serious? how're you gonna ask me to move when i'm sitting there obviously enjoying my meal? you didn't even say 'please'..... if i wasn't wearing red i woulda said no without hesitation.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 27, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> To that guest who asked me "can you move so we can sit here?" (i was sitting in food ave, chowing down on some pasta & i was sitting at the table that had the electrical outlet) are you serious? how're you gonna ask me to move when i'm sitting there obviously enjoying my meal? you didn't even say 'please'..... if i wasn't wearing red i woulda said no without hesitation.



You wanna sit in my lap?


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 27, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> To that guest who asked me "can you move so we can sit here?" (i was sitting in food ave, chowing down on some pasta & i was sitting at the table that had the electrical outlet) are you serious? how're you gonna ask me to move when i'm sitting there obviously enjoying my meal? you didn't even say 'please'..... if i wasn't wearing red i woulda said no without hesitation.



Sounds like one of redeye58's "entitlement queens." Just when you think people couldn't get any ruder........


----------



## DotWarner (Apr 27, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> To that guest who asked me "can you move so we can sit here?" (i was sitting in food ave, chowing down on some pasta & i was sitting at the table that had the electrical outlet) are you serious? how're you gonna ask me to move when i'm sitting there obviously enjoying my meal? you didn't even say 'please'..... if i wasn't wearing red i woulda said no without hesitation.



I would have told her "no" no matter what color my shirt was.


----------



## Chrissys mom (Apr 27, 2013)

GangulonCyst said:


> deezy523 said:
> 
> 
> > A question that I get quite often that for whatever reason gets me so heated is "Do you work here?"
> ...



I love when they ask me a question when I'm on break, I take my nametag off and say "I'm sorry, I don't work here right now."
They all either look horrified or confused.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm hoping I just misunderstood her or this may of been one of the rudest things anyone has said to me. Doing the normal " can I help you find something" to the girl and while we're walking over to the aisle we're talking and tells me how she's getting ready to go on a study abroad program to Italy. Of course I say congrats because that does sound like fun and I wish my degree program(accounting) offered something like that. She then says " I should probably stop talking about this since you're stuck here". Hey **** me right for not having parents who are willing/capable to pay for my school? I hope the ***** chokes on her liberal arts degree....


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 28, 2013)

to every single guest i talked to tonight. THANK YOU for being so understanding that we were so short staffed tonight. Not a single one of you yelled at me and in fact most of you thanked me for trying my best.

it was a rough night with FIVE cashier call ins, one hardlines, two softlines, and food ave. Probably one of the worst saturdays i've ever worked! but honestly, the guests were extremely nice when i explained what happened and one even offered to buy me starbucks to get through the night!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Only 6 items at allowed at pharmacy counter. No beer or wine sales are allowed... Good job, tgt.


Unfortunately, we don't have that "rule" at ours....if they ask, we HAVE to check them out  Well, except for alcohol, that's saved me so many times, it's not even funny!!! I've checked out entire carts full before....no small feat when you're working with 1 set of bags and a handheld scanner on a counter that's (maybe) 2'x2'!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.
> 
> Quick recap. It was a gift. Does anyone here see anything suspicious with this return?
> 
> ...



This is only on OPEN ones, right? I bought my son a game for Christmas and found out my MIL bought the same game so I took it back, UNOPENED (with the receipt) to exchange it. I picked another game and the GSA unwrapped it!!! She said "ANY game that is exchanged has to be opened so it can't be returned". I just ended up bringing back the one that my MIL bought (she bought it at a different Target) and exchanging it for something else.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2013)

To that one guest: I don't care how often you see your doctor, you are out of refills and I need his approval to refill your prescription. We can't just "take your word" that he'll approve it. And to the other guest, what the heck do you think a COPAY is? It means you pay part and the insurance pays the rest. It's not OUR fault you "assumed the message from (us) was telling (you) the prescription was ready to be picked up so (you) deleted it without listening to it" and you "don't have time to be running back and forth"....next time, listen to the message!!!


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 28, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Mr Quickart said:
> 
> 
> > I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.
> ...



Yes, that policy is only for opened games and you actually need to be exchanging it for the same thing. The only exception to that is of they buy a blue ray and need a regular or if they buy an Xbox game but needed a play station game then they can get the same title but different system. 

No idea why that GSA told you that.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> I had a guest the other day who wanted to exchange an open defective video game so we had her grab the new one and we opened it as policy dictates. She was not the happiest camper so the guest service TM called me to the desk. She proceeded to tell me that it wasn't our right to open the game because she purchased it and was giving it as a gift so it had to be unopened. I essentially said the same thing that the TM had already told her and she wouldn't have it. She wanted to speak to the LOD who again told her the same exact thing. At this point she was so angry that she was having trouble forming sentances and as she left she yelled "I hope your store is able to keep... exchanging stuff!" It was a little hard to hold back the laughter.
> 
> Quick recap. It was a gift. Does anyone here see anything suspicious with this return?
> 
> ...



What's the reason behind that policy? I know we do that, but don't remember why?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a combination of copyright & fed trade laws. 
Because anybody can burn a copy of anything on a disc, you never take one back that's been opened unless it's to exchange it for the EXACT same thing. Otherwise you'd have people returning 'defective' games, DVDs, CDs, etc as soon as they could burn a copy & eventually the artists/producers/creators would stop selling their mechandise at your store. 
Hence exchanging an opened item, you OPEN the replacement item BEFORE it leaves your store to deter them from simply going to another store & getting a full refund for an unopened exchange.
The only exceptions as noted in earlier posts is exchanging it for the EXACT item in another format - ie: DVD vs BluRay, PS3 vs Wii, etc. Even then, you STILL unwrap & open the outgoing merchandise.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 28, 2013)

to this jerky old man that wanted a price check, i put his clothes to the side & told him that someone was going to be verifying the price, he goes, "so you target employees are not gonna fold my damn clothes???" i was like i haven't even rung you up yet................ & then that awkward moment when he yells at me as he's trying to hide a bottle of listerine in his popcorn bag.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 28, 2013)

So i was in FA & sat like two tables away from a mom and her child. the baby was smiling & waving at me so i said, "hii there!!" and waved back at the little baby........the freakin' mom covers up her kid with a blanket and leaves. i've never felt so inhumane in my life.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> So i was in FA & sat like two tables away from a mom and her child. the baby was smiling & waving at me so i said, "hii there!!" and waved back at the little baby........the freakin' mom covers up her kid with a blanket and leaves. i've never felt so inhumane in my life.



Wow........even with the full moon, the guests at my store weren't that rude. Around here, they're just ridiculously dumb.

Based on your recent posts, you must attract rude guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > So i was in FA & sat like two tables away from a mom and her child. the baby was smiling & waving at me so i said, "hii there!!" and waved back at the little baby........the freakin' mom covers up her kid with a blanket and leaves. i've never felt so inhumane in my life.
> ...


Meh, it's probably all the tats & body piercings. j/k

When I was still GSA, I had two 40ish women complain about one of my cashiers who had a nose ring & medium to large ear gauges.
They: Doesn't Target have a dress code?
Me: Yes, they do.
They: ....and....?
Me: Red shirts & khaki pants.
They looked at each other disbelievingly & left.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 29, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > So i was in FA & sat like two tables away from a mom and her child. the baby was smiling & waving at me so i said, "hii there!!" and waved back at the little baby........the freakin' mom covers up her kid with a blanket and leaves. i've never felt so inhumane in my life.
> ...



seriously tho. i've been getting the worst of the worst lately, which is funny because i'm so polite & smiley to everyone so they probably think i'm not being sincere about it lol.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > SavestheDay said:
> ...



that's funny cuz most of our employees have tats or piercings showing. sometimes a guest will ask the obvious "are you allowedto have those showing?!" ....."nah ma'am we're clearly not allowed......you know, since they're very much visible to everyone." WHY. DO. GUESTS. ASK. STUPID. QUESTIONS?


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > SavestheDay said:
> ...



I LOVE that about Target! I had a piercing reject because my mgmt made me put a bandaid (lol so goofy) on it when I was working another retail job. I just wish they let the etls get away with the tats and piercings. I so very much wish to get a forearm tattoo but the lack of growth opportunity is what has stopped me :-(. Boo on that.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 29, 2013)

...to the guest that called me to ask a question about photo and had the screaming child right next to the phone as soon as I answered...

DUDE. ::rubbing my ear still::



Love this thread btw...!


----------



## DotWarner (Apr 29, 2013)

To the couple I saw sucking face in the middle of Walmart Saturday night:  Get a room!  It's easier to make a baby when you have privacy.  It took her a while to get her tongue out of his mouth so she could answer me when I asked them if they needed help finding any merchandise.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 29, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



A couple of our ETLs have visible tattoos (and had them when they were hired) and have never had to cover them...maybe it's just your store??? One has a full sleeve on one arm and almost full on the other


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 29, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> RedisRad said:
> 
> 
> > redeye58 said:
> ...



Hmm... I'm hoping the world will get a little more tolerant. It's my body after all.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 29, 2013)

theres an ETL in our district whos covered in tattoos, from his hands to his neck, as well as giant plugs and everything, that guy is so bad ass!


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 29, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> theres an ETL in our district whos covered in tattoos, from his hands to his neck, as well as giant plugs and everything, that guy is so bad ass!



WHAT?? I was specifically told DO NOT GET SHOWING TATTOOS if you want to move up. Luckily mine are all covered from before, but it would be nice to not have to worry about moving up if I got one on my arm. Seems like it does depend on the area you live in too. I'm in a soccer mom town (against my will!), so it makes sense.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 29, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > theres an ETL in our district whos covered in tattoos, from his hands to his neck, as well as giant plugs and everything, that guy is so bad ass!
> ...



lol there you have it, i live in los angeles, so pretty much no one gives a f**k.  but target before states that they dont judge you base off all of that.

and for them to not tell you you cant move up if you have excessive tattoos goes against what target states about all of that, my old ETL had alot of tattoos also


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2013)

One of our female ETLs has a tramp stamp (we got full view when she bent down to hug a little girl during a volunteer event) & one of our male ETLs had a USMC tat that took up most of his forearm (& he still sports a military-style cut).
Several of our TLs have full-sleeve tats & one has some pretty large ear gauges.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> One of our female ETLs has a tramp stamp (we got full view when she bent down to hug a little girl during a volunteer event) & one of our male ETLs had a USMC tat that took up most of his forearm (& he still sports a military-style cut).
> Several of our TLs have full-sleeve tats & one has some pretty large ear gauges.



Hopefully when I move up to ETL they will put me in a more tolerant area.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 30, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > theres an ETL in our district whos covered in tattoos, from his hands to his neck, as well as giant plugs and everything, that guy is so bad ass!
> ...



I'm in a HUGE "soccer-mom" area and the ETL that has the tattoos was an "outside hire" and had them when he got hired so it's not necessarily a deal-breaker....we've also had ETLs with purple hair and gauges too...


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 30, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> RedisRad said:
> 
> 
> > xPLUGZ said:
> ...



I know my ETLs and STL wouldn't approve, but this gives me hope for the future!! Everyone hired into my store is very pretty and clean, I was a little disheartened, since I thought the company was all about diversity. There are people with piercings, but no crazy hair and no tats really.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 30, 2013)

Some people go overboard with the tats/piercing and it projects a negative image. Probably the main reason most employers don't like people having them -- they don't want guests to think a bunch of felons work in the store lol. It's all about the image.

One of our cashiers couldn't work in Starbucks because she had a star tattoo on her neck and a couple ear piercings. They weren't even that bad but yeah :/

Personally though, sleeves on a chick is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 30, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Some people go overboard with the tats/piercing and it projects a negative image. Probably the main reason most employers don't like people having them -- they don't want guests to think a bunch of felons work in the store lol. It's all about the image.
> 
> One of our cashiers couldn't work in Starbucks because she had a star tattoo on her neck and a couple ear piercings. They weren't even that bad but yeah :/
> 
> Personally though, sleeves on a chick is a bit of a turn off.



Well I definitely think there's a line, but a small forearm tattoo is vastly different than a sleeve.

Some guys might like chicks with sleeves though. Lol.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 30, 2013)

to the guest who was very obviously high...bless you for starting my shift with a huge laugh...it was ONE bug, not a bunch of roaches.

to the pre-teen and her dad who finished up my night. You were so sweet and good on ya Dad for trying!! Obviously a single dad out of his comfort zone. Thanks also for the little bit of flirting.


----------



## RedisRad (May 1, 2013)

To all of those guests...

Please learn how to read a sign in its entirety. 

I've gotten to the point where I just bring the sign up to the registers to make them feel like an idiot. 

"Oh! It DOES say I have to buy something else in order to get the gift card/free item. Oopsie!"

Gah!

Also, to "those" guests. Stop trying to be so cheap. IF that product was in the wrong spot that doesn't automatically mean you get it for 70% cheaper. We can't help it if they picked up the jacket and put it on a clearance rack. And YES I went over there to pull the five others that you said were on the clearance rack and they weren't there. You're all liars and I can't stand you. Don't threaten me to take your business elsewhere... I would LOVE it if you did!!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 1, 2013)

to the guests that bring other stores shopping carts in the store (that are also red)...

are you seriously that stupid? you cannot tell the difference between the plastic target carts between these other metal carts? i love how some of you are just baffled when we tell you you cannot bring those carts into the store.

and to the the team members who will use these carts for their work... i knew some of you were stupid, but not this stupid.


----------



## RightArm (May 1, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> To all of those guests...
> 
> Please learn how to read a sign in its entirety
> 
> I've gotten to the point where I just bring the sign up to the registers to make them feel like an idiot.



Oh gosh!  This reminds me of last week.  We had a lady who got angry because the shirt she wanted to buy rang up at the regular price.  She insisted the sign over the shirts said it was two dollars cheaper.  We went and looked and the sign actually said cuffed SHORTS for $15.  She even came over to look and then got mad and said the sign shouldn't be displayed that way.... meaning we should take ALL the shirts off that side of the convertible and only have the shorts hanging there.  ><  So... um... now we can't expect our guests to know how to read?  Seriously?  Worse yet the LOD and a few ETLs were in agreement that it was misleading....  :dash2:  HOW WAS IT MISLEADING?  It clearly said shorts.... shorts...SHORTS!  I guess the VA's are getting screwed every time the signing for sales comes out ...  People should be embarrassed to be so stupid.


----------



## Alex8694 (May 1, 2013)

To the two guests from out of the area who came into the store before closing, you stood at the service desk for an hour, you threatened to kill yourself, almost knocked yourself out with the phone, and started crying. You are the reason I LOVE working with the public.


----------



## RightArm (May 1, 2013)

Alex8694 said:


> To the two guests from out of the area who came into the store before closing, you stood at the service desk for an hour, you threatened to kill yourself, almost knocked yourself out with the phone, and started crying. You are the reason I LOVE working with the public.



Sounds like you had quite the night.  My condolences....   That's like that one time we had a drunk come in demanding our GSTL refund money on something he bought at another store.  I don't remember all the details but he was cussing out our GSTL at the top of his lungs.  The LOD was called in and eventually just gave him what he wanted to get him out of the building.  There was unfortunately no AP on duty that night. ><


----------



## mrknownothing (May 2, 2013)

To that one guest whose debit card was declined: We. Have. No. Control. Over. That. If your bank is blocking your card, it would be far more useful to contact them instead of swearing up a storm at my GSTL.


----------



## lovecats (May 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest whose debit card was declined: We. Have. No. Control. Over. That. If your bank is blocking your card, it would be far more useful to contact them instead of swearing up a storm at my GSTL.



  I like it when they look at you and ask why like we know something they don't.  I always wanted to tell them (but never did) that I have a button on the side of the register that I can press and it declines your card or check.  I only do it if I don't like you and I DON'T LIKE YOU!:spiteful:


----------



## SavestheDay (May 2, 2013)

had a regular guest run up to me pull up his boxers and go, "WHERE CAN I GET THESE!?!?!?" every time he comes to Target he says/does the funniest things.


----------



## SavestheDay (May 2, 2013)

had a conversation with a guest who was buying a bunch of hockey merch. i jokingly said "i'm not the only person who likes hockey?? sweeeeeeet!" and we talked for a bit about some teams & the playoffs. kind of a cool 'vibe' moment.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 3, 2013)

To the two guests who signed up for their RedCards this past night with me:

Guest #1: Thank you so much for going ahead with your application despite your VERY legitimate concerns for your identity's and security being safe ( it was kind of a standout situation ). You were very nice and very straightforward, and your young child was more than cooperative throughout the whole thing. Hopefully your life will be on a positive trajectory from here on out, and i really do hope you enjoy shopping our store, and using your card...

Guest #2: I dunno WTH took ya so long, since I've been ringing you up since....before anyone ever heard of "One Direction" *shudder*, we'll put it like that, but THANK YOU for my second RC of the night! Good lord, I only see you three times a week, you should save $100 before i MAKE my next $100...


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 3, 2013)

Oh, and to the elderly lady who insisted upon telling management what a "sweet girl" I am (!!!), and how "lucky they are to have me" and all that...

Thank You. You, yourself, were an absolute joy to deal with today, even before you started in on the flattery. You were patient, and kind, two rare traits these days IMHO.

That said, despite whatever you say, the odds are largely against management thinking I'm a sweet girl.

That's okay, though.

I don't remember the last time anyone referred to me as a "girl', ( well, not without yelling out, 'OYE! SHOP...' ) so the [-]311 with it!!!


----------



## RedisRad (May 3, 2013)

To that one guest that *seriously* asked me which size shorts she should buy, by holding them up to her waist...

...that makes me awkwardly uncomfortable thankyouverymuch.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> To the two guests who signed up for their RedCards this past night with me:
> 
> Guest #1: Thank you so much for going ahead with your application despite your VERY legitimate concerns for your identity's and security being safe ( it was kind of a standout situation ). You were very nice and very straightforward, and your young child was more than cooperative throughout the whole thing. Hopefully your life will be on a positive trajectory from here on out, and i really do hope you enjoy shopping our store, and using your card...
> 
> Guest #2: I dunno WTH took ya so long, since I've been ringing you up since....before anyone ever heard of "One Direction" *shudder*, we'll put it like that, but THANK YOU for my second RC of the night! Good lord, I only see you three times a week, you should save $100 before i MAKE my next $100...



I like the people who voice intelligent, well thought out, concerns, who are willing to listen to the answers and are not convinced the black helicopters are coming at any moment.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> To all of those guests...
> 
> Please learn how to read a sign in its entirety.
> 
> ...



We had one of those at the pharmacy the other day....he brought up an item and SWORE the tag said a different price....turned out he was looking at the price was for the item BELOW the one he was purchasing. You know, because we put the prices for the items on hangtags BELOW the items :huh:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest whose debit card was declined: We. Have. No. Control. Over. That. If your bank is blocking your card, it would be far more useful to contact them instead of swearing up a storm at my GSTL.



I guess we had one of these at my store the other day as well....the GSTL told him to leave in no uncertain terms


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest whose debit card was declined: We. Have. No. Control. Over. That. If your bank is blocking your card, it would be far more useful to contact them instead of swearing up a storm at my GSTL.
> ...



Seriously, at what point has that kind of behavior ever seemed justified, acceptable or productive?
There have been any number of times when I have been frustrated, angry and felt mistreated by an employee of the company that I was doing business with but I never thought yelling and swearing would solve my problems.
I tend to be a loud, friendly person as a general rule.
In fact my wife and kiddos often hush me in public when I get over exuberant but that's because I'm happy and having fun.
They can tell when I'm angry because I get quiet and my voice drops to a tightly controlled whisper.
Yelling and screaming just pisses people off and shuts down any chance you might have of getting any help.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest whose debit card was declined: We. Have. No. Control. Over. That. If your bank is blocking your card, it would be far more useful to contact them instead of swearing up a storm at my GSTL.
> ...



My GSTL pretty much guest serviced him out the door after he used his credit card instead because he was still ranting away.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, people-all the hollering, swearing, and stomping around might make you feel better ( temporarily ), but ultimately, no real good comes of it.

You just embarrass yourself, raise red flags in everyone around you, and potentially get yourself involved with the local, state, or federal authorities.

( Though I do have to say that some part of me always thought it was twistedly, ironically funny when some guy would flip out, cursing up a storm, veins popping, spittle flying....and then have to shamefacedly encounter me at least once a week thereafter at the checkout/customer service desk/etc... )

( Only once in my life have I ever worked for an employer that permanently 86'ed a customer, but it was totally justified. Mind you, it was also a small business... )


----------



## DotWarner (May 4, 2013)

Just the fact that this happened at about 2:30 a.m. tells you this definitely didn't happen at Target.  
My support manager and a couple of coworkers and me were sitting in the breakroom on our lunch hour when the cashier comes on the walkie and says "I thought I had seen everything but there are girls trying on clothes in one of the grocery aisles."
Yes, because our fitting rooms are closed overnight, these customers take it upon themselves to try on clothes in the middle of the store.  I am so glad I didn't see it happen but I'm sure our security people escorted them out.  They'd already busted a shoplifter earlier in the shift.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 4, 2013)

I'm sorry that you found a magazine that you felt was inappropriate at the checklanes. I do agree it probably should not have been up there and guess what? IT WASN"T SUPPOSE TO BE. I don't know how many times I had to tell you that we didn't have it set at the checklanes but it was to be back in the back and someone must have just set it there. I can't help it if other guests put something you don't like in your line of vision. Please don't accuse me of corrupting our youth. I'm probably one of the last people that would do that.


----------



## RedisRad (May 4, 2013)

Okay, when I am processing a return for you, and I tell you that your item doesn't show up on any of the cards you give me, and you spend at least 30 minutes with a guest service team member, making them call about your redcard because you think we are at fault... only to walk away frustrated and come back 2 hours later with the receipt saying you paid with cash...

Oy vey. Seriously people, why don't you just A) Look for the darn receipt in the first place! B.) Listen when I am explaining to you the situation, instead of trying to talk over me and use meaningless invalid arguments or C) Just take the store credit and stop wasting my time!! 

Know it alls are such a drag. "Ohhhh, so you wouldn't believe it! That whole thing earlier today... I used cash! OOPS!"


----------



## RedisRad (May 4, 2013)

And to the mom that made her son come back into the store to apologize to me for stealing...

a little awkward, but MAD PROPS. You're an awesome parent


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 4, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> And to the mom that made her son come back into the store to apologize to me for stealing...
> 
> a little awkward, but MAD PROPS. You're an awesome parent



I'm curious.. what did he take?


----------



## RedisRad (May 4, 2013)

ap215 said:


> RedisRad said:
> 
> 
> > And to the mom that made her son come back into the store to apologize to me for stealing...
> ...



It was a magnifying glass thing from one spot. He had a whole apology speech prepared too. He looked so uncomfortable lol.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2013)

Good job, Mom!
Reminds me of a mom who came back to pay for a SSS trinket that wound up under the kiddy seat & I thanked her for doing so when so many others would not have gone to that trouble. 
She said "My mother always said that I was 'raised better than that'. It would've been an insult to her."
Setting the path.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 6, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...


Ours guest serviced him out the door with nothing....I guess he figured his $20 sale wasn't worth the hassle


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 6, 2013)

To that one guest: Yes, I realize we haven't had your son's medicine in stock for 2 months, but we have no control over it....what do you not understand about "IT'S NOT BEING MANUFACTURED RIGHT NOW"?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?! Feel free to _try_ and take your business elsewhere.....NOBODY HAS IT IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 6, 2013)

Yep, we have one of those odd question askers- flashed FA's lobby one day


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2013)

To that one guest: No, we DON'T have the medicine your doctor prescribed for you in. We SPECIFICALLY said on the message that we didn't have it and needed you to call us BEFORE we ordered it because MOST of our guests aren't willing to pay $160.

To that other guest: I seriously hate you. You TOLD us to order the medicine (which was going to cost you over $400) so we did. We told you it had to be picked up within 48 hours and you assured us that wouldn't be a problem. Of course, you waited until that time had passed to tell us you changed your mind so now we're stuck with it. :dash2:


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2013)

Too bad you can't make 'em pay a deposit on hi-priced meds.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 8, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Too bad you can't make 'em pay a deposit on hi-priced meds.



I WISH!!! It's bad enough that BP says if we give them a "partial fill", we're not supposed to charge them until they pick up the balance....I can't count how many times we've been "stuck" with the "balance" of stuff because people don't bother to come pick it up and pay for it. If it's something they HAVE to have (i.e. blood pressure med, cholesterol med, etc.), they almost always do, but if it's something else like cough syrup, anti-viral/fungal/biotic cream/ointment, if what they get takes care of the problem, I'd say about 1/2 of them never come pick up the balance and pay for it all (especially when it's something expensive)....Sometimes, if it's an expensive med, we DO go against BP and make them pay up front for all of it....shhhhh!!!


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 8, 2013)

I saw the terror family today. Classic situation of an oblivious mother and kids who are running at least 10-15 feet ahead of her, grabbing crap and screaming. She actually told me once that she can't control them. As a father, I came real close to saying, "sure you can control them. take away their soda and beat the hell out of them when they act this way!"


----------



## ElectronicsAndSuch (May 9, 2013)

To the guest who thinks shes going to Cancer, yes Cancer from the hand scanner. "Scan it away from me, its cancerous." Also to the same guest who wants a "Fresh" bag. Wtf is a fresh bag? Let me make one for you real quick. Hand tossed just for you. And to the same guest who calls a Taxi at 6 PM everyday, grabs a Chair from FA and places it right at the front doors and waits for her Cab, in everyones way. You suck!!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 9, 2013)

To the guest yesterday who shielded the card reader with her hand and the sleeve for her ATM card: do you honestly think I'm watching you put your PIN in? The odds of me remembering YOUR PIN out of the umpteen I see on a daily basis would do me no good without your ATM card (not that I was even paying attention anyway). And when you did it again for the RxRewards? I already HAVE that information....it's in the computer you nitwit!!!


----------



## lovecats (May 9, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To the guest yesterday who shielded the card reader with her hand and the sleeve for her ATM card: do you honestly think I'm watching you put your PIN in? The odds of me remembering YOUR PIN out of the umpteen I see on a daily basis would do me no good without your ATM card (not that I was even paying attention anyway). And when you did it again for the RxRewards? I already HAVE that information....it's in the computer you nitwit!!!



I always made a point out of looking away when guests put in their pins.  But a lot of them still shielded the thing.  And like you I always wanted to say that I'm lucky to be able to remember my own, do you honestly think I can remember yours and the hundreds of others I see.  And, actually, without the card the pin's useless anyway.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 9, 2013)

lovecats said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest yesterday who shielded the card reader with her hand and the sleeve for her ATM card: do you honestly think I'm watching you put your PIN in? The odds of me remembering YOUR PIN out of the umpteen I see on a daily basis would do me no good without your ATM card (not that I was even paying attention anyway). And when you did it again for the RxRewards? I already HAVE that information....it's in the computer you nitwit!!!
> ...



I do too. I was actually changing the bags when she was putting it in so I wasn't even in a position where I COULD see it if I wanted to....I feel like saying "Look, if you're THAT paranoid, run it as a damn credit!"


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 9, 2013)

I look away too, but usually I have to end up reading the instructions to the customers anyway...


----------



## canibedreamin (May 12, 2013)

To that crazy lady who came in with her kid to complain about porn popping up on her computer when she searched for little boys underwear.. asking if Target is in 'that business' and threatening to take her business elsewhere.. demanding my STL to find out who was responsible (an angry worker?) and then report it back to her... LADY YOU ARE ****ING NUTS. Take your weirdo ass somewhere else... oh and download better ant-virus software. Target isn't your problem.


----------



## dutifulTM (May 12, 2013)

I apologize for the fact that it got busy and I didn't notice right away that it was getting backed up - but as soon as I did, I called for additional cashiers.  

You, however, could of done without your overly passive-aggressive BS that made you seem even more of an a**.

How you can act the way you did and say the things you said with such a condescending smile disgusts me.  I hope I never have to help you again, but the good thing is that even if you came through my line, chances are I won't even recognize you.  In the end, that's how little you mean to me.


----------



## babytrees (May 12, 2013)

to all of my regulars....bless you for making my day. You all make me happy. I do have regulars that bug the heck out of me but they don't realize I am there...so I give them my "regular" work attitude...the other regulars I engage in small talk with. For ex.: "are you all here all the time or just when I am here?"  I went on to tell them I was flattered they learned my schedule to shop when I was around.

to that one customer at my other job (just so you know the nut jobs aren't just at Target) I gladly gave up just over 3 hours of pay just so I don't have to hear, see or talk to your idiocy anymore.


----------



## likethewind (May 12, 2013)

To that one guest who made it painfully obvious that she was trying to humiliate her daughter for being overweight, acne problems, and apathy at shopping for clothes: ****ing **** you.  I've never seen a mother be that spiteful and disgusting toward her daughter, forcing her to come out into the main area of the store outside the fitting room (when she could've went in) to supposedly see the shirt your daughter said wouldn't fit and then mockingly saying (loud enough for all to hear), "You're right, it doesn't fit, I told you it wouldn't fit.  I can't believe you can't even fit into an large anymore."  I felt so bad for your daughter.  All she did was silently take it with a glossed over look in her eyes which makes me believe you do this to her all the time and she's just gotten used to it.  I was so infuriated it took all of my will power to not tell you the hell off.  

This one experience alone ruined my whole day.


----------



## redeye58 (May 12, 2013)

We had a cashier like that, always the kicked-puppy look whenever she was in with her mom. 
When she said she wasn't doing anything for her birthday several of us girls got together, took her to lunch & gave her a tote of goodies we all pitched in for. 
For that day, she sparkled.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 12, 2013)

likethewind said:


> To that one guest who made it painfully obvious that she was trying to humiliate her daughter for being overweight, acne problems, and apathy at shopping for clothes: ****ing **** you.  I've never seen a mother be that spiteful and disgusting toward her daughter, forcing her to come out into the main area of the store outside the fitting room (when she could've went in) to supposedly see the shirt your daughter said wouldn't fit and then mockingly saying (loud enough for all to hear), "You're right, it doesn't fit, I told you it wouldn't fit.  I can't believe you can't even fit into an large anymore."  I felt so bad for your daughter.  All she did was silently take it with a glossed over look in her eyes which makes me believe you do this to her all the time and she's just gotten used to it.  I was so infuriated it took all of my will power to not tell you the hell off.
> 
> This one experience alone ruined my whole day.



People like that don't deserve to be parents.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 12, 2013)

likethewind said:


> To that one guest who made it painfully obvious that she was trying to humiliate her daughter for being overweight, acne problems, and apathy at shopping for clothes: ****ing **** you.  I've never seen a mother be that spiteful and disgusting toward her daughter, forcing her to come out into the main area of the store outside the fitting room (when she could've went in) to supposedly see the shirt your daughter said wouldn't fit and then mockingly saying (loud enough for all to hear), "You're right, it doesn't fit, I told you it wouldn't fit.  I can't believe you can't even fit into an large anymore."  I felt so bad for your daughter.  All she did was silently take it with a glossed over look in her eyes which makes me believe you do this to her all the time and she's just gotten used to it.  I was so infuriated it took all of my will power to not tell you the hell off.
> 
> This one experience alone ruined my whole day.



what a c*nt


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 12, 2013)

to the guest that asked me if i could go to your house and help assemble a table you just bought...

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 13, 2013)

To those guests who come in with their thick Southern accents and ask me for a "me'jum" sized "Co-cola" and some "chick-in fangers" just stop. Being in Alabama, I have to deal with people that say this every single day.  I also get complaints that I, in my infinite Food Avenue wisdom and power, have not persuaded Target to stock sweet tea (pronounced soowait tae, by the rednecks).  

To these guests, PLEASE, Please go learn how to pronounce words before you go out in public ever again.


----------



## babytrees (May 13, 2013)

I do believe I was called a naughty word in a third language last shift...so thank you guests for that language lesson...and remember I am just doing my job.


----------



## mxrbook (May 13, 2013)

Just so you know,  it's you who is the odd one out.  You do know the difference between a Yankee and a damned Yankee, don't you?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 14, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Just so you know,  it's you who is the odd one out.  You do know the difference between a Yankee and a damned Yankee, don't you?



Yes.  I am a born and raised Alabamian, it's just a HUGE pet peeve of mine.  I've got a bad Southern drawl but it irritates me to no end when people don't pronounce words correctly.

I break 2 major grammar rules when speaking: "ain't" and "y'all", but I try to use "y'all" sparingly (ex. is where it's too awkward for me to refer to a group of people as 'you all' or 'you guys', etc.; I over analyze it in my head).

I just get bothered because it furthers the stereotype that people from the South are a bunch of uneducated hicks.  It's hard to break the stereotype when over half the people here talk like that.

My list of irritating words are:
- me'jum (medium)
- 'Co-cola' or 'Coke' (to mean any kind of soda)
- geetar (guitar)
- fanger (finger)

My mom is a big offender of the last 2 on my list.

There are a lot more, but those are just my big pet peeve words.


----------



## sigma7 (May 14, 2013)

It's just regional dialect for the coke = any soda thing. I'm a big offender with y'all. It's slang I guess, but who actually says "you all?" I guess I could say that, but it's so pretentious lol. We have a lot of double modals around here (might could, used to could might've used to could, etc). I'm guilty of it at times, buts no one thinks anything of it. I'm from a major city in the south/southwest. The accents get worse as you get away from the metropolitan areas, but almost everyone I know slips into a southern/hick accent at times. I make fun of myself for it lol.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2013)

My aunt and uncle live in the deep south and whenever my aunt is about to start cutting someone up she always starts with "G-d bless 'em, but ya know ..."
Like some how that is going to mitigate every mean thing she is going to say after that.


----------



## mxrbook (May 14, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> My aunt and uncle live in the deep south and whenever my aunt is about to start cutting someone up she always starts with "G-d bless 'em, but ya know ..."
> Like some how that is going to mitigate every mean thing she is going to say after that.



"Bless your heart" works also.


----------



## RedisRad (May 14, 2013)

And now to the Dad that made his kid come and pay for stolen merchandise, along with an explanation and an apology.

Parents in a retail setting (yes you, trying to talk to me with the child screaming bloody murder and throwing a tantrum) usually make me want to pull my hair out, but there are some really cool ones too!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 15, 2013)

To that one guest.....please....shut....your....kid....up....:dash2: Seriously, this kid yelled for a good 10+ minutes....he wasn't crying or anything, he was just yelling and the mom was simply walking along, pushing him in the cart, doing her shopping, letting him shout every few seconds, not even asking him to stop.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (May 15, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> And now to the Dad that made his kid come and pay for stolen merchandise, along with an explanation and an apology.
> 
> Parents in a retail setting (yes you, trying to talk to me with the child screaming bloody murder and throwing a tantrum) usually make me want to pull my hair out, but there are some really cool ones too!



Man your AP team needs to pick their game up. That's the second time you have had a parent come back and make their kid pay for something they stole. What did he steal?


----------



## RedisRad (May 15, 2013)

forgetfulSDA said:


> RedisRad said:
> 
> 
> > And now to the Dad that made his kid come and pay for stolen merchandise, along with an explanation and an apology.
> ...



Lol they're busy busting some much bigger shoplifters.

It was a $1 bottle of bubbles. But I'm definitely starting to wonder how many things are carried out as children's pocket stowaways.


----------



## NoRedCards (May 16, 2013)

To the woman mining for gold in her nose last night, the look on your face when you noticed that I had entered the aisle was priceless.....might want to be a little more discreet (or in a more private setting) next time!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 16, 2013)

likethewind said:


> To that one guest who made it painfully obvious that she was trying to humiliate her daughter for being overweight, acne problems, and apathy at shopping for clothes: ****ing **** you.  I've never seen a mother be that spiteful and disgusting toward her daughter, forcing her to come out into the main area of the store outside the fitting room (when she could've went in) to supposedly see the shirt your daughter said wouldn't fit and then mockingly saying (loud enough for all to hear), "You're right, it doesn't fit, I told you it wouldn't fit.  I can't believe you can't even fit into an large anymore."  I felt so bad for your daughter.  All she did was silently take it with a glossed over look in her eyes which makes me believe you do this to her all the time and she's just gotten used to it.  I was so infuriated it took all of my will power to not tell you the hell off.
> 
> This one experience alone ruined my whole day.




Should have told the girl how beautiful she was no matter what. I've done it a couple times at my store. Poor kid


----------



## babytrees (May 16, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> likethewind said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who made it painfully obvious that she was trying to humiliate her daughter for being overweight, acne problems, and apathy at shopping for clothes: ****ing **** you.  I've never seen a mother be that spiteful and disgusting toward her daughter, forcing her to come out into the main area of the store outside the fitting room (when she could've went in) to supposedly see the shirt your daughter said wouldn't fit and then mockingly saying (loud enough for all to hear), "You're right, it doesn't fit, I told you it wouldn't fit.  I can't believe you can't even fit into an large anymore."  I felt so bad for your daughter.  All she did was silently take it with a glossed over look in her eyes which makes me believe you do this to her all the time and she's just gotten used to it.  I was so infuriated it took all of my will power to not tell you the hell off.
> ...



I make sure to say something positive when there are the idiots like this mom.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 16, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> Man your AP team needs to pick their game up. That's the second time you have had a parent come back and make their kid pay for something they stole. What did he steal?





> Lol they're busy busting some much bigger shoplifters.
> 
> It was a $1 bottle of bubbles. But I'm definitely starting to wonder how many things are carried out as children's pocket stowaways.



Actually.. I could watch a team of Kindergardens raid One Spot, and I couldn't do anything.. 

Spot's Policy was (before I left in late 2012) in order to make a shoplifter apprehension, we need to observe them steal $20 of merchandise. Now.. I could stop them, but, ALL they'd let us do is give them a warning, and say "never do it again" and ask for the stuff back. 

They want us focusing on bigger more expensive things walking out the door. Like that Gal in HBA filling her handbag with half of the cosmetics aisle, or that guy trying to walk out with that Vizio.

Wanted to add - Target actually has a budget for Shrink. There's always gonna be a reasonable amount of stuff (in any retail store) that simply goes missing, or messed up inventory. Now, TV's shouldn't be walking out the door, on AP's Watch. But.. if a few small or sorta cheap things go missing, oh well, it's just the cost of doing busines, and I think Target's sales exceed the Shrink.


----------



## likethewind (May 17, 2013)

To all the middle aged, average to overweight women:

It really pisses me off when you bring 4 rounds of 6 items to try on and give it all back to me inside out, buttons undone, and in the worst cases, just bring it out in a big ball of disarray. 
Here's a secret you may not know: The reason that none of the items "fit you right" isn't because "Target clothes fits weird," it's because you're trying on junior's clothing!  Shop in the women's section for god's sake!


----------



## GlobalJ (May 17, 2013)

To that one guest:
No. I won't gift wrap your purchase for you.

To that one guest:
No. I won't jump off of register and search the whole store for an item when there are only two cashiers and we're very busy. Especially when we don't even sell the item you want. Sitting up front for 45 minutes and asking me every 5 won't change my mind.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To that one guest:
> No. I won't jump off of register and search the whole store for an item when there are only two cashiers and we're very busy. Especially when we don't even sell the item you want. Sitting up front for 45 minutes and asking me every 5 won't change my mind.



I would just let the GSTL deal with them.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 17, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> LittleJohn said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest:
> ...



She tried, but to no avail. The guest eventually left without incident.


----------



## antivibe (May 18, 2013)

To that one guest: Q@^&Y$^(*B $@Q& @#%& ~~!!  WTF is wrong with you?

Our operator was enforcing the "only 6 items at a time" rule at the fitting room. One guest threw a fit and was refusing to cooperate. After a couple of minutes of arguing she finally agrees to only take 6 items inside. As she comes out of the fitting room she tells our operator "I left you a surprise in there, you fu%^*ng b#%ch."
The operator then finds a mountain of clothing, but underneath it there's a used tampon.

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2013)

:bad::bad:


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 18, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> To that one guest: Q@^&Y$^(*B $@Q& @#%& ~~!!  WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Our operator was enforcing the "only 6 items at a time" rule at the fitting room. One guest threw a fit and was refusing to cooperate. After a couple of minutes of arguing she finally agrees to only take 6 items inside. As she comes out of the fitting room she tells our operator "I left you a surprise in there, you fu%^*ng b#%ch."
> The operator then finds a mountain of clothing, but underneath it there's a used tampon.
> ...



People are assholes?

I firmly believe over 75% of Americans switch their brains off when they go shopping or out to eat.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 18, 2013)

likethewind said:


> To all the middle aged, average to overweight women:
> 
> It really pisses me off when you bring 4 rounds of 6 items to try on and give it all back to me inside out, buttons undone, and in the worst cases, just bring it out in a big ball of disarray.
> Here's a secret you may not know: The reason that none of the items "fit you right" isn't because "Target clothes fits weird," it's because you're trying on junior's clothing!  Shop in the women's section for god's sake!



Actually, _some_ of our clothing IS simply "cut" weird. I tried on a dress that was SKIN TIGHT on my arms, even after I went up 3 sizes!!! It was then barely touching the rest of my body, but I couldn't lift my arms because they were so damn tight!!! Well, I "could", but when I did, the ENTIRE dress came up, which isn't "normal"....


----------



## commiecorvus (May 18, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> To that one guest: Q@^&Y$^(*B $@Q& @#%& ~~!!  WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Our operator was enforcing the "only 6 items at a time" rule at the fitting room. One guest threw a fit and was refusing to cooperate. After a couple of minutes of arguing she finally agrees to only take 6 items inside. As she comes out of the fitting room she tells our operator "I left you a surprise in there, you fu%^*ng b#%ch."
> The operator then finds a mountain of clothing, but underneath it there's a used tampon.
> ...



WTF is wrong with people?
How would something like that even cross your mind?
OK, I have a pretty evil imagination, I could see thinking up some pretty nasty things up.
But not to get back at someone who is just doing their job (even if I disagreed with how they were doing it) and nothing on that level of bodily fluids.
We might as well go back to flinging our poo at each other.


----------



## mxrbook (May 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest: Q@^&Y$^(*B $@Q& @#%& ~~!!  WTF is wrong with you?
> ...



Please do not give them any ideas.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 18, 2013)

to the guest who i am very sure were tourist or from out of state(they dont look like typical locals)...

you came up to me with your fanny pack and sun visors to ask me where something was, ok thats normal, and then you tell me, "wow theres alot of mexicans in california"... 

and i was like


----------



## mrknownothing (May 18, 2013)

To the idiot that tried to tell me which barcode to scan on the coupon: First of all, I know how to do my job. Second, it's so obviously fake. Third, go **** yourself.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 19, 2013)

To that one "Guest". You were so upset when we stopped you, and proceeded to scream, to try to attract attention to the yourself while we walked you back into our LP Office. I think the funniest part though was, that you told me repeatedly, "I've NEVER shopping @ (name here) again" but, when I finally gave you the trespass notice (saying, you were banned for life from this store, and all the others) you got very upset, and said, "so where am I supposed to shop now?"

:facepalm::facepalm:
This mall has other stores. But you really should have thought about this, before "trying on" a $400 pair of hills, and making that mad dash for the exit.


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2013)

ap215 said:


> when I finally gave you the trespass notice (saying, you were banned for life from this store, and all the others) you got very upset, and said, "so where am I supposed to shop now?"



To quote Rhett: "Frankly my dear, I don't give a d@mn."


----------



## babytrees (May 19, 2013)

to those 2 guests who AFTER hearing the 10 minute closing spiel come up to the (closed) fitting room with a HUGE pile of clothes and grumble that I wouldn't open up the rooms for you. I hope you didn't dump all of those clothes in some random place. To the other guests who came up as I was trying to close said fitting room...thank you for trying to hustle. I don't like closing the fitting room early but it has been a rough weekend and it was needed.

to the 2 ladies who gave me grief on Friday...I hope you were kidding because I take my job seriously and the one time I goof up...you kept up for five minutes.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 19, 2013)

To that guest who wouldn't say anything when I said hello, have a great day, etc, F*** you.


----------



## lish35 (May 19, 2013)

To that one guest, yes I told you that you needed an adapter for your charger. I said that you needed a middle east to american adapter at least four times, don't come in a week later saying that I told you something different. I remember the exact conversation we had a week earlier about it.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 20, 2013)

To the guest that came in on Christmas Eve wanting to buy Scotch tape, I give you this:

An Ode to a Terrible Person

Okay, I remembered another story.

Twas the night before Christmas, in 20-eleven;
Lots of TMs were stirring, I'd been at work since 7!

The shelves were being zoned with the utmost care,
In hopes that the guests would leave soon, and we would too from there.

But in the office supplies arose such a clatter, 
I ran to the guest, to see what was the matter

"WHERE THE F**K IS THE F**KING TAPE, YOU STUPID A$$H**E!?"  the angry woman did shout
"I'VE GOT S**T TO WRAP, MOTHERF**KER, I NEED IT RIGHT NOW!" (she began to pout);

"I'll have to ask around" I said with remorse,
"You came in on Christmas Eve looking for tape, which I'm sure we are out of (of course!)"

Five minutes went by, then over the walkie a TM called
"We've been out of tape all day, but we'll search from wall to wall!"

We ran down the aisles, looking high and low,
But no tape was found for this stupid   a$$  ho!

The guest got fed up and said "F**K IT!  I'M NEVER COMING TO THIS STORE AGAIN, I'LL GO TO WAL-MART!"
"Goodbye!" said everyone to the old wrinkled fart,

The team members shouted and jumped for joy, 
hoping the guest wouldn't be back to annoy!

As all the team finished their zone,
they all got their bonuses and headed for home.

And we heard the crabby guest scream out into the night
"F**K this Target, they really bite!"



True story.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 20, 2013)

this happened while i was on break.

as im walking to the break room...

Guest: EXCUSE ME, your out of cart wipes

Me: oh, your going to have to ask somebody at guest service, they will be able to get it for you

Guest: WELL cant you go get some more for me?

Me: sorry but im on my break right now

Guest: OH well that isnt just f**king great isn't it?

Me: yea i know right? i dont have to help you when im on my break 
(yes i actually said that, even the GSTL laughed when they went to complain)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 20, 2013)

To that one guest: there's NOTHING you or your doctor can do to get your prescription filled for 90-days, unless you want to pay for it "out-of-pocket"...your insurance company will only pay for a 30-day supply. I don't know how many ways I can explain it to you....deal with it!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (May 20, 2013)

Ah, unless you have Kaiser and use the Kaiser pharmacy.  My husband has his doctor give him a 90 day supply of his asthma medication, so he can have spares in both cars and with him at home.


----------



## mxrbook (May 22, 2013)

Hey, guest.  We really don't care if your daughter works at Corporate.  It's not necessary to mention it each time we're out of a limited quantity item that you want.  My guess is that your daughter can't get it for you either. and she probably doesn't care either.


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 23, 2013)

Hey lady, a "convenient carrying handle" is something that shouldn't require definition. Yes, it folds away when the table is closed, but why am I explaining what those words *mean* to a 50-something? Have you missed the meaning up until now?

F-ing retard...


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 23, 2013)

Seriously, guests - I'm sorry we don't carry yarn. We really don't carry any craft things so why is that soo surprising? Do you understand how much space spot would have to set aside to have yarn by colors? That's a lot of space to dedicate to one item in a multi-focused store. and seeing how hobby lobby is right across the street..... Get over it, it certainly isn't killing you like you tend to act when we don't carry a particular item.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 23, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> Seriously, guests - I'm sorry we don't carry yarn. We really don't carry any craft things so why is that soo surprising? Do you understand how much space spot would have to set aside to have yarn by colors? That's a lot of space to dedicate to one item in a multi-focused store. and seeing how hobby lobby is right across the street..... Get over it, it certainly isn't killing you like you tend to act when we don't carry a particular item.


 Honsetly, people-NONE OF YOU, NONE, have EVER heard of Michaels, Hobby Lobby, or care to investigate their few steadfast indie sewing supply retailers?

Don't worry, I don't ACTUALLY say that...

But I think it hard enough that I suspect that they can hear it emanating from my brain...


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 23, 2013)

While I'm at it-

I'm sure that this has been touched on before, but I feel the need to address it again:

ATTENTION GUESTS:When you are buying clothes and you don't want to put them on the conveyor belt, I kinda don't blame you.

HOWEVER: 1.) You pointedly telling me the belt is nasty, or dirty, or whatever, especially when you just saw me trying to clean, is you obviously either trying to prove a point or start a fight, and will get no response from me at all; 2.) If you think the checklane is THE WORST place for your stuff, you haven't been very observant about your shopping experience; 3.) If you don't have a receipt ihn your hand yet....it isn't actually technically "your" stuff...


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 24, 2013)

No, dude, Assassin's Creed II is not the first one in the series. Back to math class, retard...


----------



## GlobalJ (May 24, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> No, dude, Assassin's Creed II is not the first one in the series. Back to math class, retard...



I had a guest a few days ago ask me "which was more recent"...Men in Black or Men in Black II....... :facepalm:


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 24, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> wageslave1138 said:
> 
> 
> > No, dude, Assassin's Creed II is not the first one in the series. Back to math class, retard...
> ...



I have said it before: people check their common sense, intelligence, and courtesy at rhe door when they enter retail stores.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 24, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> No, dude, Assassin's Creed II is not the first one in the series. Back to math class, retard...



This falls in with my "the reason the hdmi cable you bought doesn't fit your computer is because this laptop you brought in to show me is old and has no hdmi output" I said it nicer of course but that was the solution to the problem they were having..........


----------



## GlobalJ (May 24, 2013)

To that one guest on the phone: Don't get mad at me when our store doesn't have an ONLINE ONLY item..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 24, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Ah, unless you have Kaiser and use the Kaiser pharmacy.  My husband has his doctor give him a 90 day supply of his asthma medication, so he can have spares in both cars and with him at home.



Some insurances WILL let guests get a 90-day supply with us, but this particular guest's didn't (We also have the $4/10 generics, but this medication isn't one of those) No matter what I said to her, she wasn't understanding it. She kept asking "Who gave you permission to _change_ my prescription? Did the doctor authorize this _change_? Did the insurance make this _change_? yada, yada, yada...who authorized this _change_?" I finally told her that SHE did....by allowing us to bill her insurance company for the medication, she was implicitly allowing us to abide by the insurance company guidelines and make any "necessary" changes within the law. AND, I would be MORE than happy to fill her prescription for the 90-days and bypass her insurance company, but she would be responsible for the entire amount, which came to over $300....she chose to stick with the 30-days


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 24, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> LittleJohn said:
> 
> 
> > wageslave1138 said:
> ...



I always say "Common sense isn't always so common"....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 24, 2013)

You're LOOKING at the damn braces....do you SEE a spot for "finger splints"? No? Then it probably means we don't have them....and NO, we wouldn't have any "in the back" if there's no tag for them in the aisle :facepalm:


----------



## wageslave1138 (May 25, 2013)

Listen, old man in the cart, I don't know what kind of computer you have, so how do I know what kind of DVD media it can write to? I am not a mind reader nor a teleporting wizard, and you are.lucky I walked away after you started to cuss me out for asking pertinent questions... bastard...


----------



## antivibe (May 25, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To that one guest on the phone: Don't get mad at me when our store doesn't have an ONLINE ONLY item..



I had a guest looking for an Online Only vacuum cleaner at my store. She kept on saying that it said In Store on her computer and she insisted that I check the backroom. 
I told her I would check out the backroom and in the meantime she should try searching for it on her phone. When I got back from "checking" the backroom she was like "Oh my god, it says online only no wonder it's not here. I swear it said In Store earlier today. Did you change it? I bet you changed it in the system when you were back there!"


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> I have said it before: people check their common sense, intelligence, and courtesy at rhe door when they enter retail stores.



Check 'em at the door?!
At MY store, they freakin' leave 'em in the car!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 25, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Wickedwife42 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guests - I'm sorry we don't carry yarn. We really don't carry any craft things so why is that soo surprising? Do you understand how much space spot would have to set aside to have yarn by colors? That's a lot of space to dedicate to one item in a multi-focused store. and seeing how hobby lobby is right across the street..... Get over it, it certainly isn't killing you like you tend to act when we don't carry a particular item.
> ...



I bet those that work at my old spot store are happy that a hobby lobby just opened up not too long ago in my town..


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 25, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> wageslave1138 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said it before: people check their common sense, intelligence, and courtesy at rhe door when they enter retail stores.
> ...



That is if they didn't leave it at home before they drove to retail stores. I'd say that applies to 95% of "customers" oops I meant guests... LOL


----------



## commiecorvus (May 25, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> LittleJohn said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest on the phone: Don't get mad at me when our store doesn't have an ONLINE ONLY item..
> ...



If only.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 25, 2013)

To that guest who put the pool rafts back on the hook after you found the one you wanted.....thank you.....


----------



## lish35 (May 25, 2013)

To the one guest on the phone, no we do not sell pink fuzzy handcuffs or adult movies.

To that other guest, thank you for putting the dvd back in the right spot after you decided not to buy it.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2013)

To that one guest who said "I don't think so" upon seeing me zoning the feminine hygiene products........wow. Just wow.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 25, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who said "I don't think so" upon seeing me zoning the feminine hygiene products........wow. Just wow.



I'd throw her some red and khaki say "then you do it!" Then go on break.


----------



## antivibe (May 26, 2013)

Not my photo, but I just found this online with the following caption
"GUYS I WENT TO TARGET EARLIER WITH MY FRIEND AND 2 WOMEN WALKED IN WITH A F--KING MINATURE PONY AND MADE THE PONY TRY ON CHILDREN SHOES "

Photoshop? I hope not. I hope to one day see a guest bring a horse into my store.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 26, 2013)

I was about to say this isn't target, until I noticed the shelf tags... Talk about unsanitary!!


Also, those who are avid watchers of the show Bar Rescue will think of this immediately (one of the episodes had someone ride a horse into the bar)


----------



## babytrees (May 26, 2013)

that pony could be a service animal...read an article not to long ago that those ponies are better for some services than dogs or other animals.

to that guest who gave me so many laughs tonight as I am closing....it "IS close to bed time"...I shall laugh every time I hear that and it will be an inside joke with myself. 

I have had so many great guests this week, thankfully because it's been a rough week.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2013)

Re: service ponies - they're becoming popular because they have a much longer life/service span than service dogs & are house-trainable. The downside, like with many service animals, is that children will run up & try to "play" with the animal unless a responsible parent tells them to back off. 
I had a quadraplegic guest with a service monkey who was trying to fend off three kids who wanted to "play with the monkey". 
I stalked into the aisle asking them where their mother was & they scattered.


----------



## antivibe (May 26, 2013)

The only animals I've seen at my store are service dogs and the guests. Guests count as animals, right?


----------



## mrknownothing (May 26, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> The only animals I've seen at my store are service dogs and the guests. Guests count as animals, right?



Well, they're certainly not plants.  Though some might argue that certain guests could be classified as fungi...


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 27, 2013)

today i got a fill of STUPID QUESTIONS.

Guest: Where is the exit?

Me: the same way you came in ( literal answer, wasnt in a vibe mood but when am i ever?)

other guest..

Guest: do you sell dishwashers?

Me::facepalm: no we dont sorry.

Guest: well why not? sears does?

Me: were not that kind of store,  you have to go to sears

Guest: whatever your just stupid

Me: i know my mom dropped me on my head when i was little (actually said it)


AND to that one guest who was asking me where something was...

im willing to help you, i really am...but when im taking a piss right next to you in the bathroom, please DO NOT TALK TO ME! do you realize im holding my d**k and your asking me sh*t? i hope that long silent pause gave you the hint.


----------



## calimero (May 27, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> today i got a fill of STUPID QUESTIONS.
> 
> AND to that one guest who was asking me where something was...
> 
> im willing to help you, i really am...but when im taking a piss right next to you in the bathroom, please DO NOT TALK TO ME! do you realize im holding my d**k and your asking me sh*t? i hope that long silent pause gave you the hint.



You should have told him to hold IT ,while you checked your PDA!


----------



## mrknownothing (May 27, 2013)

calimero said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > today i got a fill of STUPID QUESTIONS.
> ...



Knowing guests, he probably would've...

That is one of the many reasons I don't use the public restroom.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 27, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> Guest: do you sell dishwashers?
> 
> Me::facepalm: no we dont sorry.
> 
> ...



Some Target's used to sell "Countertop Dishwashers" which, you could plug into the Faucet & Power Outlet, and they hold like 4 Plates, and some silverware. Imho, they were a waste of money, because you couldn't fit anything into them, and they took forever to actually wash your dishes. 

Although Energy Star has made all of our Dishwashers now take two-three hours to complete loads


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> That is one of the many reasons I don't use the public restroom.



I always used the Pharmacy Bathroom.. No one knew about it, besides the Pharmacists 

Probably helped that the sign for it went missing during our Remodel.


----------



## Alex8694 (May 27, 2013)

To the woman who yelled at me over a red bull today, you are the type if guest I wish I didn't have to help.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 28, 2013)

*me, stocking ketchup in Food Ave; a guest walks up*

Me: Hi sir, how are you doing today?
*no response to my question, acts like he didn't even hear me*
Guest: I want a Venti Skinny Caramel Machiato.  I think that's right.  That's what my wife told me.  Is that a thing?
Me: It sounds like it is, but... *points to Starbucks* That's where you need to order.
Guest: Well this is awkward... *walks off without a thanks or anything*
Me: Hahaha stupid young hipster guy.


----------



## SavestheDay (May 28, 2013)

I may not look like I can speak Spanish, but I can. Just because I didn't put a strap on your pampers until after I rung everything else up doesn't make me lazy. I can understand every word you're saying about me, gracias


----------



## commiecorvus (May 28, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> I may not look like I can speak Spanish, but I can. Just because I didn't put a strap on your pampers until after I rung everything else up doesn't make me lazy. I can understand every word you're saying about me, gracias



My wife is the same way.
Catches out students all the time who don't expect the gringa to know what they are talking about.


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2013)

...or the Euro trash who don't think we understand French, German, Italian, etc....


----------



## Bust (May 28, 2013)

Learn to drive.






After hitting the aisle she got off the the cart and was trying to put the movies back. Just GTFO


----------



## GlobalJ (May 28, 2013)

To that one guest who took a fellow team members three-tier cart and started doing your shopping with it.....LOL!!!


----------



## Snook (May 28, 2013)

Bust said:


> Learn to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, at least she was expressing an effort to try and help. They usually make it worse but I do at least acknowledge that the guest attempted to help instead of just walking off without a second glance (oh, it happens SO MUCH).


----------



## lovecats (May 29, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To that one guest who took a fellow team members three-tier cart and started doing your shopping with it.....LOL!!!



We've had that happen at least 2 times that I  know of.  The one time the lady had a child.  I guess she didn't notice that there was nowhere for the little one to sit.


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2013)

Prolly stuck 'im in the middle rack.
Parents these days......sheesh!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 29, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To that one guest who took a fellow team members three-tier cart and started doing your shopping with it.....LOL!!!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (May 29, 2013)

I love those carts! Wish I could shop with them!


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> ...or the Euro trash who don't think we understand French, German, Italian, etc....



This. Guests get very surprised, when you tell them (in German) that you can understand every word they are saying.


----------



## MissKitKat (May 29, 2013)

To the guest that called today and asked if he called Radioshack, even though I plainly said "Thank you for calling the _____ Target Store, how can I help you?" LOL to the extreme.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 30, 2013)

To that guest who had a dispute on the price of a shirt...I'd be more than glad to adjust the price for you...if you would have told me BEFORE you paid and I handed you your receipt. But since you told me after, I really don't care to.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 31, 2013)

MissKitKat said:


> To the guest that called today and asked if he called Radioshack, even though I plainly said "Thank you for calling the _____ Target Store, how can I help you?" LOL to the extreme.



[video=youtube;rMog3TXQRds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMog3TXQRds[/video]


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 31, 2013)

To that one (okay, many...) guest: for the umpteenth time (today), NO, we DON'T call when your prescriptions are ready unless you specifically REQUEST that we do. We simply do not have the time nor the manpower to make 200+ calls a day!!! And to the one particular guest who questioned the 200+ number, the look on your face when I showed you the number of scripts we'd done by noon today (we were ALREADY at 226 :crazy: ) was PRICELESS!!!


----------



## babytrees (May 31, 2013)

to the whiny parents to be....oh my gawd!! I wanted to gouge my ears out from the whining. You are definitely going to outwhine your child.
to all of the people who can not seem to comprehend the instruction..."put the number on the outside of the door if you can", even adding "if you can't, just take it in with you." SERIOUSLY??? It isn't rocket science and no all of the rooms aren't full because the doors are closed...that is why I say the doors push open.
and kid please, please, please for the love of all that is holy stop bouncing the ball.


----------



## redeye58 (May 31, 2013)

*grabs degreaser & heads to FR*


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 31, 2013)

To that one guest who travels all around the world doing what she believes to be good works/God's work...

it is a wonderful thing that you are doing something that truly gives you a sense of higher purpose, and also brings basic necessities to people who might otherwise be starving in the streets, dying from diptheria in a ditch somewhere, or be caught up in human trafficking schemes or heaven knows what else.

that said...

next time, please save the quasi-proselytising ( sp??? ) and borderline-other-religion-bashing. 

It's not at all necessary, not a good look in a lot of ways, and you never know who you might be talking in front of, to, or inadvertently about who might be a bit put-off...


----------



## SavestheDay (Jun 1, 2013)

had a guest the other day in his police uniform, the back of it said Bomb Squad. There was an annoying guest that walked up to him and basically asked him what the hell he was doing there. So I rung him out he left & then i rung her out and she goes, "i wanna know  why someone with the words bomb squad is doing in a public place." ..............like i don't even know lady


----------



## lovecats (Jun 1, 2013)

babytrees said:


> and kid please, please, please for the love of all that is holy stop bouncing the ball.



Oh, that just drives me crazy!  Then they just leave those stupid balls wherever they please.:angry:


----------



## lovecats (Jun 1, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> had a guest the other day in his police uniform, the back of it said Bomb Squad. There was an annoying guest that walked up to him and basically asked him what the hell he was doing there. So I rung him out he left & then i rung her out and she goes, "i wanna know  why someone with the words bomb squad is doing in a public place." ..............like i don't even know lady



Maybe she thinks they just keep them locked up and only let them out when needed.  Sometimes I think these people don't think before they speak.  Ok, all the time they don't think before they speak.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2013)

lovecats said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > and kid please, please, please for the love of all that is holy stop bouncing the ball.
> ...


S'what happens when kids ain't got nuthin' better to do than play with their balls......


----------



## babytrees (Jun 1, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *grabs degreaser & heads to FR*



thank you! I had run out :spiteful:


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 2, 2013)

To the guests who just throw random change on the ground, thank you.  Because of people like you, I've gotten $3.42 in spare change found around on the floor, parking lot, and other places in the past month!  :excited:



Me: Here's your change, 34 cents.
Guest: *takes the 30 cents* you can just toss those pennies in the garbage.  I don't keep them.
Me:   What?
Guest: Throw them away or whatever you do with $h!t like that.


No words to describe this.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> Me: Here's your change, 34 cents.
> Guest: *takes the 30 cents* you can just toss those pennies in the garbage.  I don't keep them.
> Me:   What?
> Guest: Throw them away or whatever you do with $h!t like that.
> ...



Was the guest Canadian?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Bored Food Aver said:
> 
> 
> > Me: Here's your change, 34 cents.
> ...



Lol, I seriously doubt that.  I don't get why people hate pennies.

Then again, I'm a numismatist, so I enjoy pennies (I hate calling them pennies, but it's easier to discuss than if I were calling them cents.)


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2013)

> Then again, I'm a numismatist, so I enjoy pennies (I hate calling them pennies, but it's easier to discuss than if I were calling them cents.)



You like looking for wheatbacks?

Some people don't like having change in their pockets and some don't understand that penny's add up.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Bored Food Aver said:
> ...



I only asked because Canada stopped making them.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 2, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > Then again, I'm a numismatist, so I enjoy pennies (I hate calling them pennies, but it's easier to discuss than if I were calling them cents.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I do.  I also look for just about anything else.  I've found a few silver quarters and dimes (a Mercury dime too even; a 1944) in my register before, plus probably about $3 in wheats, a couple of proof coins, and a 1937 buffalo nickel.  

That's one of my favorite things about working there is seeing all the change and money that flows through there.

I've also found a 1963 A and B series $1 bills before, both from guests.

One of my regulars also sold me a 1970 Uncirculated set for $8; those go online for $15+!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Bored Food Aver said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



I know, I got it.    I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2013)

A cashier asked me if she could accept a 'funny-looking' $1 bill from a guest. It was a $1 silver certificate. 
I said "Of course" then ran to fetch a $1 from my purse to swap it out with. I did it in full view/approval of my ETL-AP who just wanted to see one up close.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 2, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> A cashier asked me if she could accept a 'funny-looking' $1 bill from a guest. It was a $1 silver certificate.
> I said "Of course" then ran to fetch a $1 from my purse to swap it out with. I did it in full view/approval of my ETL-AP who just wanted to see one up close.



I have been looking for silver certs for the longest.  A couple of other TMs I work with used to collect stuff and I've offered to buy from them but they always forget about the stuff (excuse or genuine, I don't know).  I never say never though!


----------



## babytrees (Jun 2, 2013)

to that one guest that I caught tag swapping....mwahahahaha....you are so dang dumb!!! You brought out 4 clearance shirts w/out their tags on them and then after the second time in the fitting room,2 more. But the kicker was you holding up your "perfect" outfit with the new (clearance) tags hanging out. It was over a $50 difference and I truly think our AP enjoyed telling you about it. Oh, and I am guessing you raised a fuss because he also enjoyed telling me that he told you not to come back into the store.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jun 3, 2013)

to the guest who let her kid play right in front of the receiving doors, your a f**King idiot, your lucky i saw him at the last minute before i knocked his ass out with a flatbed of water.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 4, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest that I caught tag swapping....mwahahahaha....you are so dang dumb!!! You brought out 4 clearance shirts w/out their tags on them and then after the second time in the fitting room,2 more. But the kicker was you holding up your "perfect" outfit with the new (clearance) tags hanging out. It was over a $50 difference and I truly think our AP enjoyed telling you about it. Oh, and I am guessing you raised a fuss because he also enjoyed telling me that he told you not to come back into the store.



You go girl!  Awesome!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2013)

When I was a cashier, I ate ticket switchers for LUNCH!


----------



## antivibe (Jun 4, 2013)

When I first started working I had this one guest stick a $8.00 sticker on a $30.00 item.
When I punched in the DPCI for the item, it gave me "30ct Pens" (something like that) as the description. 
I looked at the guest and said "That's weird. This is a dress not a pack of pens."
She got all defensive and told me she didn't want it anymore. 

TIP: If you're going to switch tickets, at least pick an item with a similar description.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> When I was a cashier, I ate ticket switchers for LUNCH!



I still have a healthy supply in an underground dungeon i've been getting sustenance from ever since I got **** canned. Wanna have a feast?


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 4, 2013)

To many, many, oh so many guests: stop setting down, and picking up your item(s) off the belt, it will stop on its own, better yet use a f***ing divider. Also, don't be surprised when the belt moves because you decide to use it as a damn counter top to count your money. It's not funny either...so don't be surprised when I'm not laughing.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 4, 2013)

SuzyTarget said:


> Reneeisxena said:
> 
> 
> > To the 5,000,000th guest who walks up to me, standing at my lane with the light on and asks "Are you open."  I would love to say "No, now go away and stop bothering me."
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To many, many, oh so many guests: stop setting down, and picking up your item(s) off the belt, it will stop on its own, better yet use a f***ing divider. Also, don't be surprised when the belt moves because you decide to use it as a damn counter top to count your money. It's not funny either...so don't be surprised when I'm not laughing.



And don't put the divider away when I'm still scanning items for the guest in front of you! As it is, I have short-term memory loss, and when I'm "in the zone," I'm not gonna remember where their order ends.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to hate when people would ask "Do you work here?"
I see it as a(n) (obnoxious) greeting now. 
It's so much better than having customers walk up to you and just blurting whatever item they're looking for.

*me zoning*
guest zaps by
"facial tissue?!" with a weird glare


----------



## researchr (Jun 5, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> I used to hate when people would ask "Do you work here?"
> I see it as a(n) (obnoxious) greeting now.
> It's so much better than having customers walk up to you and just blurting whatever item they're looking for.
> 
> ...



It would actually kill them to say excuse me, where is...  Too may extra words.


----------



## dyskrasia (Jun 5, 2013)

To the guest with the utlra deep voice:
You made my day today.
I heard you talking to your granddaughter from another aisle and invisioned you as this super tall, bearish man. You turn out to be a 5'7" slim man in overhauls and a trucker hat. But as soon as your grandaughter said,
"Pop pop! Read me a story!"
You did not hesitate. I enjoyed your story as well. Cheers!


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 5, 2013)

To that guest who said the only reason she was at Target was because someone you knew was on a registry and was offended by the baby commercial with a few lines of "Mexican": Mexican isn't a language....

To that other guest in short shorts with your thighs and a pad sticking out, please for the love of God buy some pants...or go to Walmart across the street...either will work.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 5, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> When I was a cashier, I ate ticket switchers for LUNCH!



It's Barcoding that should be worried about. $200 item for $30 and the description looks about the same. Now that's really clever..

Clothing Tags, you can somewhat tell as the hole will look distressed on the clothing tag (assuming the guest was smart enough to pull them off correctly) Most just peel off the Clearance tags and stick them on something else


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 6, 2013)

ap215 said:


> It's Barcoding that should be worried about. $200 item for $30 and the description looks about the same. Now that's really clever..



I stopped one once. The guest actually set herself up by asking if the item was on sale. I went back to look and saw that a barcode sticker from another item had been stuck over top of the barcode for the item in question. A difference of about $90. The guest said she didn't want the item, and after she left, I told the GSTL, who told AP.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 7, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To that guest who said the only reason she was at Target was because someone you knew was on a registry and was offended by the baby commercial with a few lines of "Mexican": Mexican isn't a language....
> 
> To that other guest in short shorts with your thighs and a pad sticking out, please for the love of God buy some pants...or go to Walmart across the street...either will work.


 
Ok, I know I'm late to the game on this one, but I have indeed been in the precarious position of having to explain to an in-law that 'Mexican', ahem, not Spanglish, not Spanish, not ( insert dialectical/geographic/cultural disambiguation here ), no, 'mexican' is not, in and of itself a language....

As to the feminine hygiene/padding issue, all I'm gonna say is this:

Ladies, we buy ENTIRELY too many feminine products, clothing items, and mirrors, for us to not know what's up when we leave the house. If it feels "iify", DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 7, 2013)

To every guest ever: If you break something, why don't you feel like you should pay for it? It's not like Target has a "You break it, you buy it" policy and we are not going to make you pay for it, but you don't even offer. If you said you would pay for that bottle of tomato sauce that you busted in the middle of the aisle that would have made me feel a lot better about cleaning up after you. I would e said, "Don't worry about it. I'll get it cleaned up. You just made my day by taking responsibility for your actions. You wouldnt believe how many guests just walk away and don't offer to pay! Thanks for being a good person." At least you told me that "your kid" dropped it. Which I'm not sure how your five year old got something off the top shelf, but that's another story. But thank you for not leaving a mess and not telling anyone.

But seriously, when did it become okay for people to go somewhere and break stuff and then just leave? This hs to be the thing that annoys me most because it shows just how much of a sense of entitlement people have.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 7, 2013)

To that one guest:  I have no political leanings one way or the other, but what do you want me to say when you start spewing racial slurs left and right about Obama (and African-Americans in general, who I'm sure would've been offended by what this moron said too).  

I know we are in the south, so I expect to hear racist comments on a daily basis, but leave that hardcore racist bulls**t in the 1950s where it belongs.  I don't care that you "wanna round up a posse and go and lynch that stupid f**king n***** and send him back to where he belongs".  

*WHY IN THE F**K* are you talking to me about this!?  What am I supposed to say??  Other than leaving my mouth agape, I don't know what kind of response you were expecting from me.

What was even said that started this conversation??  I rang you up and didn't try to make small talk...

Some people would have better luck just opening their mouth and sticking their foot in it.  I sure wish this guy would have!

Some people, geez.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 7, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To that one guest:  I have no political leanings one way or the other, but what do you want me to say when you start spewing racial slurs left and right about Obama (and African-Americans in general, who I'm sure would've been offended by what this moron said too).
> 
> I know we are in the south, so I expect to hear racist comments on a daily basis, but leave that hardcore racist bulls**t in the 1950s where it belongs.  I don't care that you "wanna round up a posse and go and lynch that stupid f**king n***** and send him back to where he belongs".
> 
> ...



Sir. I can't help you with such plan, however, I can save you 5% on your Drink Order today   How about we open you up a RedCard?


----------



## candyland (Jun 7, 2013)

ap215 said:


> Sir. I can't help you with such plan, however, I can save you 5% on your Drink Order today   How about we open you up a RedCard?



Talk about a conversational 180!


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To that one guest:  I have no political leanings one way or the other, but what do you want me to say when you start spewing racial slurs left and right about Obama (and African-Americans in general, who I'm sure would've been offended by what this moron said too).
> 
> I know we are in the south, so I expect to hear racist comments on a daily basis, but leave that hardcore racist bulls**t in the 1950s where it belongs.  I don't care that you "wanna round up a posse and go and lynch that stupid f**king n***** and send him back to where he belongs".
> 
> ...


 
We get some real pieces of...work...at my store, but this is really extreme.

In this country we are very fortunate to have so many of the freedoms we have, including freedom of speech. For all you can say that's wrong in the U.S.A., we have a lot of rights, freedoms, and opportunities. C'mon, people-use your freedom of speech wisely. If you can't have decency, respect, decorum, empathy, compassion, or an open mind, try to at least have a little sense before you speak. It goes a long way.

And it can help prevent some very negative encounters & incidents, as well as not making us team members suddenly be forced to choose between respectfully speaking our minds or keeping quiet in the name of not ruffling feathers and potentially risking our jobs when you complain about us speaking up.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 7, 2013)

( Of course that said, another great thing about free speech is the ability to identify ignorant, stupid, ill-informed, and malevolent people and act accordingly.   )


----------



## antivibe (Jun 8, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> But seriously, when did it become okay for people to go somewhere and break stuff and then just leave?


During the holidays I had to pick up broken ornaments every hour. I think during that entire season I only had two guests tell me, one was a team member off the clock.I would hear random shatters and people just leaving. "Just leave it. Someone will pick it up!"

I have a few of my own.
A CAF pusher accidently left an empty tub on the salesfloor.This doesn't mean it's for guests to use, let alone for kids to play in. I can't believe you let your kids stand on it and lay inside of it. When I told your kids to get off, you just stared at me and didn't even say anything. You careless sh!t.

To that one guest who caused a code green. I'm sorry that you're hurt, but I don't know what you expected when you started climbing that shelve. (Thank you cart attendant and LOD for cleaning up the blood.)

To the teenagers who hang out at Target, is it really necessary to be so damn loud and obnoxious? And for the love of pete, close the damn bungee chairs.

To the teenage guys trying to impress girls by messing up our zones, you guys are pathetic. One of them grabbed a ball and kicked it into a shelve. I felt like grabbing a bat from sporting goods and just - eh forget it.

I give up. I can picture myself snapping, with all this guest + TM nonsense, high expectations, and hour cuts.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 8, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> And for the love of pete, close the damn bungee chairs.



Words cannot express how much I despise those ****ing chairs.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 8, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > And for the love of pete, close the damn bungee chairs.
> ...



I want to zip tie the legs together, but I don't think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Barnacle Clip (Jun 8, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > And for the love of pete, close the damn bungee chairs.
> ...



Lounge chairs, huge area rugs opened and unfurled in the aisle, opened diaper bags (with used diaper left as some sort of barter exchange) shelves used as used gum wad receptacles....  OMG so many people are pigs.  Worse, they are toting around impressionable children.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, when did it become okay for people to go somewhere and break stuff and then just leave?
> ...



Oh the bungee chairs...the worst!!!
I tried sitting in one -- not comfortable at all!

To the guests who ask (as I'm in electronics, next to toys) "do you know anything about the toy department? I know it's not your department", ugh so annoying. Yes, it's my department. If only there was a team member for every department...at all times of the day.  Yeah, right!!!!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sir. I can't help you with such plan, however, I can save you 5% on your Drink Order today   How about we open you up a RedCard?[/QUOTE]

Haha! Sooo great! Hahahaha


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti Vibe said:
> ...


Let's zip-tie THEIR legs together.
Won't stop 'em but it'll slow 'em down some....


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 8, 2013)

To that one guest today who told me that she "really really REALLY liked the way that I stocked condiments", uhm... thanks?  That's probably the oddest compliment I've gotten.  I'll take it though.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for bringing in your stupid little fluffy dog thing today.
Thanks for letting it **** on the floor in front of the bike wall.
Thanks for then taking the basket you were going to buy and then price-challenging us about it being a clearance item.

You're just fantastic. Please come again.


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jun 9, 2013)

To That One Guest:

How can you possibly not feel like a total f***ing asshat by asking for $22 off an item that is $70? It was in the wrong spot. OH WELL. Could have been another guest, could have been a team member, either way, *not our problem*. Shelf spot one had item A for $70. Shelf spot number two right next to it had item B for $48. Even though shelf spot one was full, shelf spot two had an extra item A on it, but no item B. Even after I explain the situation, how the hell do you STILL feel right in your head by asking for the $48 item B price for item A? You were bummed out when you got to the front and it rang up as the PROPER PRICE of $70? Oh f***ing well! I understand, and it sucks, but oh well! The TL for that area was there that day, so I filled him in. He said to send him up to the front and let them know to go ahead and give him the $48 price. 

If I pulled some asinine s*** like that as a guest in some store, I would fully expect to be told to get the f*** out and not come back. And I would be ok with that because that's a completely retarded, unreasonable, and flat out insulting request. The margin is probably less than a ¼ of the difference in price.

This is why I could never be a salesfloor TL. I would have said "Are you serious?.........really? Not gonna happen." After which, I would no doubt be correctived. It's a good thing I work in the back. I have a low tolerance for guests in general, let alone ones that are asshats.


----------



## jmoo2k13 (Jun 9, 2013)

to the guest who was drunk, I could smell the liquor, asking 45 questions about which $5 cd to buy, we do this every month. 

the one guest, who despite getting a $250 camera for $62.50 complaining and wanting more off

the guest who threw a fit about a luggage set being placed one spot over and demanded that I give it to her for $39 when it was $59, the ETL said dont give it to her and she marched up to guest services.

to all the guest that call electronics about do we have layaway and do we sell lawnmowers

to the guest who left her wallet at target mobile and no one was there. I picked it up and was calling the GSA when your sister arrived asking about it. I remember your sister because she was chasing your baby around toys and you were too preoccupied about getting a mf phone. The half hearted thank you, your sister was far more appreciative of me picking up the wallet because you had your rent money.

the guest who left her 3 kids, between 3-5 years old in toys while she shopped. They were lost I called the GSa to page you to get them, they were polite and playing. the least you could have did was say thank you.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 9, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To that one guest today who told me that she "really really REALLY liked the way that I stocked condiments", uhm... thanks?  That's probably the oddest compliment I've gotten.  I'll take it though.



She was probably into you, and trying to make small talk.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 9, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> > Sir. I can't help you with such plan, however, I can save you 5% on your Drink Order today   How about we open you up a RedCard?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Sooo great! Hahahaha



It's much nicer then "Sir, Would you like a dime so you can call someone who cares?"


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 9, 2013)

ap215 said:


> Bored Food Aver said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest today who told me that she "really really REALLY liked the way that I stocked condiments", uhm... thanks?  That's probably the oddest compliment I've gotten.  I'll take it though.
> ...



There was two of them, about 25 or so, and the other one looked like she was trying to eye bang me, so I don't know, lol.


----------



## Barnacle Clip (Jun 9, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > Bored Food Aver said:
> ...




I'll take your two 25-year olds and trade you the 60-something guy who smelled like he'd sampled every bottle down the liquor store and swore I was the prettiest whore he'd ever seen.

"Hold that thought, sir, and let me check with my pimp."
("Hello?  Security?  Aisle B20 asap!")


----------



## researchr (Jun 9, 2013)

To the really odd woman felt the need to tell me she had a wedgie..TMI


----------



## Alex8694 (Jun 9, 2013)

To the one guest who came to the service desk (who had three teeth, literally three) and decided it was our fault he didnt pay his payment on time, started swearing like a sailor, you made my night all the more fun. Thanks.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 12, 2013)

To the too numerous number of guests last night - do I look like an information booth? I must have had at least 50 people ask me about where things were last night, but the one that got me was the one that I kept answering questions for, obviously incorrectly, and yet they kept asking me.....I'm the backroom (and shorthanded last night), isn't there anyone on the floor last night to ask? (Dumb me, probably not.....)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2013)

cihyfthedoor said:


> To That One Guest:
> 
> How can you possibly not feel like a total f***ing asshat by asking for $22 off an item that is $70? It was in the wrong spot. OH WELL. Could have been another guest, could have been a team member, either way, *not our problem*. Shelf spot one had item A for $70. Shelf spot number two right next to it had item B for $48. Even though shelf spot one was full, shelf spot two had an extra item A on it, but no item B. Even after I explain the situation, how the hell do you STILL feel right in your head by asking for the $48 item B price for item A? You were bummed out when you got to the front and it rang up as the PROPER PRICE of $70? Oh f***ing well! I understand, and it sucks, but oh well! The TL for that area was there that day, so I filled him in. He said to send him up to the front and let them know to go ahead and give him the $48 price.
> 
> ...



We get to deal with this crap on an almost daily basis back in pharmacy because the dipsh!t$ who are stocking HBA have apparently decided that the planograms are wrong and just put stuff wherever it will fit so we keep finding items in the wrong spots. For example, we had Allegra 30ct. bottles in 4 different places for 4 different prices, NONE of which were actually where they belong!!! We've notified MULTIPLE people and it just keeps getting worse


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 12, 2013)

I would only honor the price if ONLY a sale/TPC sign was still up or wrong label.  If a $70 item was placed in a $48, there is no telling who put it in that spot.  On top of that, the label gives a product description.  If it doesn't match, I wouldn't give the price adjustment.

If I visited that store environment, I would be a modern day Robin Hood.  I would move $80 BluRay player to a $20 DVD Player spot.  Move the name brand stuff in front of Up and Up labels.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 12, 2013)

We honor the price if the product is in the wrong spot. But we check the location first, if we see more items that are misplaced we honor it. If everything looks right then we don't.

I had to change the price on a phone by $70, since it had the wrong label and wrong sign.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jun 12, 2013)

Target needs Siri!!

Wouldn't that be the coolest?


----------



## babytrees (Jun 12, 2013)

to the multiple nasty families at the fitting room (had to defect 2 items because of the mother of one)...if I had truly wanted last night to be my last night at Target I would have told you all what I thought of you...as it is I have teeth marks still in my tongue

to the two teenagers who flirted with each other in the fitting room....ewww!! not because you were 2 girls but because one of you was a good bit older and IT'S A FITTING ROOM


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 12, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Target needs Siri!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be the coolest?



Too bad, that would require us purchase iPods, to replace PDAs. Plus, I'm sure they'd go missing very often


----------



## ThatAPguy (Jun 13, 2013)

To that one guest who came up to an electronics TM and said "wow I finally found someone who works here." "Did all the employees in the store get laid off?' 

No sir, here at Target we never have any layoffs because then they would have to pay unemployment. So here they just cut your hours from 30 to around 6-8 per week. Do you have any other questions I can help you with?


----------



## ThatAPguy (Jun 13, 2013)

To the guest who wanted me to go get my car and give her a jump start because her battery died. Sorry for the confusion, but I am AP not AAA. And when you then get mad and ask me what you're supposed to do then if we will not jump start her car... I reply you could buy a battery jump starter in automotive for $74.99 and do it yourself.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2013)

ThatAPguy said:


> To the guest who wanted me to go get my car and give her a jump start because her battery died. Sorry for the confusion, but I am AP not AAA. And when you then get mad and ask me what you're supposed to do then if we will not jump start her car... I reply you could buy a battery jump starter in automotive for $74.99 and do it yourself.



This is going to be one of those 'when I was kid' posts so most of you folks can just stop reading now but it just seem sad that we got away from helping people for the sake of helping people.
Maybe it's because where I grew up we didn't have AAA, when you had a flat you had to fix it yourself and if you saw someone on the side of the road with a flat you stopped to help.
If someone had a dead battery just about everyone had jumper cables in their car and would give a jump.
You helped out because there was a good chance that the next time you would be the person who needed help.
Now I grant you this was in an area that was much more rural and separate from the rest of the US, but we need that attitude now more than ever.
Things aren't going to get better, we need to help each other.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jun 13, 2013)

But CC, there's a big difference between offering assistance or being asked nicely and this scenario. Expecting in-lot service because someone is an employee is asinine. If either person had asked politely, it would be a different situation. It's kind of like how some customers think we are their childrens' cleaning crew, leaving little hidden messes for us to find like work is a scavenger hunt.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> But CC, there's a big difference between offering assistance or being asked nicely and this scenario. Expecting in-lot service because someone is an employee is asinine. If either person had asked politely, it would be a different situation. It's kind of like how some customers think we are their childrens' cleaning crew, leaving little hidden messes for us to find like work is a scavenger hunt.



You are right, people who ask nicely and people who just walk in expecting it because you work there, are two different things.
I'm sorry if I sounded like a judgy dick.


----------



## dyskrasia (Jun 13, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To the too numerous number of guests last night - do I look like an information booth? I must have had at least 50 people ask me about where things were last night, but the one that got me was the one that I kept answering questions for, obviously incorrectly, and yet they kept asking me.....I'm the backroom (and shorthanded last night), isn't there anyone on the floor last night to ask? (Dumb me, probably not.....)



Not to sound rude, but yes ... you are an information booth. A guest doesn't know you work exclusively in the backroom. If you're on the floor in a red shirt, you're an employee and can help them.

What did you really expect?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 13, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> ThatAPguy said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest who wanted me to go get my car and give her a jump start because her battery died. Sorry for the confusion, but I am AP not AAA. And when you then get mad and ask me what you're supposed to do then if we will not jump start her car... I reply you could buy a battery jump starter in automotive for $74.99 and do it yourself.
> ...



Pepperidge Farm remembers...


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 13, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> ThatAPguy said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest who wanted me to go get my car and give her a jump start because her battery died. Sorry for the confusion, but I am AP not AAA. And when you then get mad and ask me what you're supposed to do then if we will not jump start her car... I reply you could buy a battery jump starter in automotive for $74.99 and do it yourself.
> ...




Seriously though, I might help someone out if I felt I could, but I *SURE AS HELL* won't go out of my way for some self-entitled a**hole that just flat out demands me to do something for them.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 13, 2013)

To those stupid guests who come to Food Ave, order a bunch of s**t and then just walk off for 20 minutes: "WHY?!"

Also, a shout out to the stupid guests who come to Food Ave, order 5 drinks (or whatever it takes to make my hands full), then, as I try to carefully hand them their stuff, they either: 
A ) lay the money on the counter and wait for me to ring it up and give them their change, 
B ) put the money on the counter and slide it to me, 
C ) lay it on the counter, then try to pick it all back up and hand it to me, 
D ) slide it to me... into the f**king floor, 
E ) lay it on the counter, I give them their stuff, then they treat me like I'm stupid: "Oh yeah there's the money", like I'm blind or something.  
I know I wear glasses, but I can see, thanks.



To all of the above, a big F**K YOU for wasting time and space.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 13, 2013)

To that pair of guest who asked if I had a business card, no I don't but thanks for the compliment; it kind of made my day, and here's a pamphlet for our outsourced tech support


----------



## doxie71 (Jun 14, 2013)

To the guest that went on a complete curse-word filled tirade when I told him we don't do orders for guests in the store (unless you get on a kiosk at guest service). Sorry dude, there was no reason! We don't have the item you wanted, it went on clearance. I told you to check online (you never know!). There was no reason to swear at me and my fellow TM and say the world is going to heck and that we don't want your money. Seriously. Just stop.

To the guest who followed me into the back room to ask where the bathroom was. There were at lease 2 other TMs near where I just left. Did you miss the sign that said Team Members Only???

To the guests in general who get ticked when we don't have something in stock and don't have a set date to tell you when it will be back in. Sorry I don't read the minds of the people who put the product on the trucks. You can go to another Target (I'll gladly look at other inventories on my PDA) or keep checking back.


----------



## researchr (Jun 14, 2013)

:angry:I was actually yelled at by a guest for asking him if he needed help. He thought I was implying he was stupid and informed me that he was a college graduate and had made the Dean's list so he was perfectly capable of helping himself. Sheesh..I wanted to tell him what he could do to himself:angry:


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 14, 2013)

researchr said:


> :angry:I was actually yelled at by a guest for asking him if he needed help. He thought I was implying he was stupid and informed me that he was a college graduate and had made the Dean's list so he was perfectly capable of helping himself. Sheesh..I wanted to tell him what he could do to himself:angry:



College grad? Dean's list? Righttttt.....


----------



## doxie71 (Jun 14, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > :angry:I was actually yelled at by a guest for asking him if he needed help. He thought I was implying he was stupid and informed me that he was a college graduate and had made the Dean's list so he was perfectly capable of helping himself. Sheesh..I wanted to tell him what he could do to himself:angry:
> ...



We have had guests demand to speak to an LOD because they were pissed that multiple TMs asked if they could help them find something. They were legitimately upset over it. LOD basically just laughed and said we were doing our jobs. Guest was not amused.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 14, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> LittleJohn said:
> 
> 
> > researchr said:
> ...



I had a woman say that if one more person asked her she was going to throw up.
I really wanted to say "Oh, then the pharmacy is over to the right.  They must have a drug to help you with being such a nasty smeghead."


----------



## DotWarner (Jun 15, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To the guest who followed me into the back room to ask where the bathroom was. There were at lease 2 other TMs near where I just left. Did you miss the sign that said Team Members Only???



I've had that happen to me....and he had his little boy with him.  smh.....


----------



## dyskrasia (Jun 15, 2013)

beetlebabe said:


> _To that one guest that stared at my dreadlocks like I was an exhibit, that was so not fetch..like totally rude. I'm not here for your amusement. I'm here to be fast, fun, and totes friendly._



Time to feed the troll.
(Inner Regina)
"Oh my God Gretchen! Stop trying to make fetch happen! It's not going to happen!"

*end scene*


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 15, 2013)

To that pair of guests who tried to buy about a thousand dollars worth of gift cards, and probably the same amount in clothes and other items and then use fake coupons to drastically bring down your total....your try was horrible. It made my night when my GSA told you "no" and you stormed out the store p***ed


----------



## babytrees (Jun 15, 2013)

it was a very, very productive (NOT) shift at the fitting room:

to the three men who decided that my stating "One adult in the fitting room" was a suggestion and not the rule...Blllllppttt (or however you would write a raspberry) 
to the one man who, on me asking for you to walk back 50 ft or so to retrieve the ONE item you didn't want, threw a hissy fit. I hope your wife/significant other continued to rip you a new one through the store. You were a child and to say to her that you aren't paid to do that, well BLLLLPPTTT to you to.
to some of my regulars thanks for brightening my day for actually wanting to learn my name.
to the woman who was making that disgusting noise the entire 20 minutes you were trying clothes on-I am sure it is due to some nasal problem but seriously, if you would have been there much longer I would have thrown up. It's a good thing my TL wasn't back there at the time or she would have definitely. On the bright note, our AP said he was going to watch the tape and add it to the highlights of the FR reel.


----------



## sher (Jun 16, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> We have had guests demand to speak to an LOD because they were pissed that multiple TMs asked if they could help them find something. They were legitimately upset over it. LOD basically just laughed and said we were doing our jobs. Guest was not amused.



*whispers* I hate when sales associates in other stores constantly offer to "help" me lol. I assume everyone's trying to upsell me overpriced junk. I think I'm just cynical because my last job had sales goals and a supervisor that told me different manipulative **** to do to get people to buy $90 polos and such. 

To that one guest who ransacked my cart full of folded toddler clothes while I was up for backup, thanks for ruining my day. It was already a bad day, but that was the point where I accepted that there was no chance in turning it back around. There were some really nice guests today, but there were so many inconsiderate ones that it just didn't matter.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 16, 2013)

I forgot about this one until I was trying to fall asleep....
to the lady who ransacked my umpteen unsorted carts looking for a deal...saying you do it all the time and that you don't tell anyone so I don't get mad when they start doing it...doesn't make me less upset at you for doing it. Basically doubling the time it took me to finish my cart.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 17, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> We honor the price if the product is in the wrong spot. But we check the location first, if we see more items that are misplaced we honor it. If everything looks right then we don't.
> 
> I had to change the price on a phone by $70, since it had the wrong label and wrong sign.



We also honor it if there are a bunch in the wrong place, like the Allegra (which we promptly moved since it was also in the place of the 15ct up&up, which is about 1/4 of the price...YIKES!!!). If there aren't any others, then we have no idea if the guest just looked at the wrong tag or if someone else just set it there....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 17, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To the guest who followed me into the back room to ask where the bathroom was. There were at lease 2 other TMs near where I just left. Did you miss the sign that said Team Members Only???
> 
> .



We had one lady the other day who seriously got ticked off that we "wouldn't let her use the pharmacy bathroom like the other stores do". She didn't believe me that we don't HAVE a "pharmacy bathroom".....even if we did, it would be for US (which is why they are LOCKED), not GUESTS, that's what the PUBLIC bathroom is for....


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 18, 2013)

To the guest last night trying to buy swimsuits with the tags torn off saying that her daughter ripped them off. Nice try. If you're going to try and pull a fast one by buying swimsuits with the wrong tags in an attempt to get them cheaper, make sure the tags and the brand of the swimsuit actually match.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 18, 2013)

CartStryke said:


> To the guest last night trying to buy swimsuits with the tags torn off saying that her daughter ripped them off. Nice try. If you're going to try and pull a fast one by buying swimsuits with the wrong tags in an attempt to get them cheaper, make sure the tags and the brand of the swimsuit actually match.


The good thing about clothing is that the DPCI is written in the tags, the one by the washing instructions. 
So even if they rip off the paper tag you can just look inside the item. B)


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jun 18, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> We had one lady the other day who seriously got ticked off that we "wouldn't let her use the pharmacy bathroom like the other stores do". She didn't believe me that we don't HAVE a "pharmacy bathroom".....even if we did, it would be for US (which is why they are LOCKED), not GUESTS, that's what the PUBLIC bathroom is for....



This annoys me. A LOT. The pharmacy bathroom is not for guests. First of all, the hallway leading to the bathroom is an offstage area, so no guests allowed. Second, there is a BIG RED SIGN ON THE DOOR TO THAT HALLWAY THAT SAYS "TEAM MEMBERS ONLY," ON IT. It's *not* a suggestion. It's gotta be 300 point font or something. It's very large, clear, and easy to read.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 18, 2013)

...We had a pharmacy restroom? It was public.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 18, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> ...We had a pharmacy restroom? It was public.



http://cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/38879373.jpg


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 19, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> ...We had a pharmacy restroom? It was public.



Ours as well.
Different as store layouts, I'm sure.


----------



## thegreatgatsby (Jun 19, 2013)

Me: "Would you like paper or plastic?" 
Guest: "Yes"
???????

This happens all the time.


----------



## sher (Jun 19, 2013)

We have one of those family restrooms by the pharmacy. One of the ones with just one toilet and sink. It's public. It's not hidden or tucked away or anything. No secret hallways, or red signs. It's right next to the pharmacy. Most guests don't know it's there, though. I only tell nice people about it, because that bathroom is always clean.

I didn't know there were stores with no pharmacy bathroom lol... oops.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jun 19, 2013)

To the vulgar b%#%ch who bought a TV with her Redcard today: it is not my job to have access to your Redcard account balance. Sorry you had to call and get a balance, but if I did have that access, I'm probably sure you'd have been pissed about that, too.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 20, 2013)

sher said:


> We have one of those family restrooms by the pharmacy. One of the ones with just one toilet and sink. It's public. It's not hidden or tucked away or anything. No secret hallways, or red signs. It's right next to the pharmacy. Most guests don't know it's there, though. I only tell nice people about it, because that bathroom is always clean.
> 
> I didn't know there were stores with no pharmacy bathroom lol... oops.



Yep, our store has been around forever so our "pharmacy bathroom" is up by the check lanes or all the way in the back room  One of the stores near us has the bathroom down the hall and another has it next to the pharmacy (but it's not marked AS a bathroom, it just has a "Team Members Only" sign on it and is kept locked).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 20, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> To the vulgar b%#%ch who bought a TV with her Redcard today: it is not my job to have access to your Redcard account balance. Sorry you had to call and get a balance, but if I did have that access, I'm probably sure you'd have been pissed about that, too.



Wonder if she is related to the one who was pissed because I couldn't access her pharmacy rewards coupon.....not her account to ADD the prescription she was picking up, but the actual 5% off coupon she got in the mail :facepalm:

To the woman trying to scam us at pharmacy: I wish I would have had a picture of your face when you called me a b!tcH & I said "thank you".  It was classic!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 20, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> Wonder if she is related to the one who was pissed because I couldn't access her pharmacy rewards coupon.....not her account to ADD the prescription she was picking up, but the actual 5% off coupon she got in the mail :facepalm:
> 
> To the woman trying to scam us at pharmacy: I wish I would have had a picture of your face when you called me a b!tcH & I said "thank you".  It was classic!!!



My daughters were raised to know it stood for Beautiful Intelligent Talented Cunning and Honest.


----------



## anathema (Jun 20, 2013)

"Do you work here?"

I've never asked this question to someone, why do others feel the need to ask me? Who the hell wears red and khaki at all, let alone on a trip to Target?

Double points for being in food ave and on break when deciding to ask about gift cards. I could not handle working sales floor.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 20, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if she is related to the one who was pissed because I couldn't access her pharmacy rewards coupon.....not her account to ADD the prescription she was picking up, but the actual 5% off coupon she got in the mail :facepalm:
> ...



An ex gf told me it meant "beautiful individual that causes hardons"


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 20, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > tgtcpht said:
> ...



Not something I'm going to teach my eight year old to keep her from crying when the neighbor boy figures out she skates better then he does.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 20, 2013)

To that one Guest, what were you thinking? While those Pots & Pans were a really nice weeding gift, and I'm sure it was upsetting you received two of them.. what were you thinking we could do about it? We don't sell Pots & Pans, and I'm pretty sure we never have. You didn't have a receipt and kept demanding we try to look it up, while our system said repeatedly we've never carried that. 

Out of very nice generoustly, a manager scanned the barcode with her personal phone, and told you that it was a exclusive line only sold at Macy's, short walking dancing from our store in the mall. But you still tried to say they were bought here, even though the barcode kept scanning as Invalid, and the Macys website said it was there "exclusive".. 

Please, Please, do not come back. Please.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2013)

Like the guest who INSISTED she'd bought some girls' shoes at our store as I kept pointing out that they weren't our brand, but Walmart's. She stormed off to the floor to get a pair "just like the pair" she was trying to return. After coming back with a similar pair & throwing them on the counter, I again showed her that the brands were different. 
She all but yelled that she'd.bought.them.here until......the guest behind her said "That's Walmart's brand. I oughta know. I work there."


----------



## antivibe (Jun 20, 2013)

To all the guests that complain about us not being able to access their account with their phone number:
Do you really want someone to have access to your checking/credit account with just your phone number?


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 20, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if she is related to the one who was pissed because I couldn't access her pharmacy rewards coupon.....not her account to ADD the prescription she was picking up, but the actual 5% off coupon she got in the mail :facepalm:
> ...



Always liked that one....the one I was acquainted with at just the right time in my life was Being In Total Control, Honey...


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 20, 2013)

To the guest who told me, "OK, you can stop talking now"...

Although I do take the occasional pause to catch my breath, even now, I AM continuing to talk! AND TYPE!

So I hope that saying that to me in front of your young relative and a store full of people made you feel good about yourself and your life. Also, I hope for your sake you will avoid my checklane in the future, as I am indeed, duty-bound to speak to you; though just so you know, you are now officially in the league of people I'd just as soon avoid looking at, much less interacting with...


----------



## paidtosmile (Jun 21, 2013)

Those people who bring carts out to the parking lot when they obviously don't need them. I cannot tell you how many times every shift i see some snooty stereotypical target customer strut out of the store with an empty cart. I kid you not, there is NOTHING in the cart except for her purse and MAYBE one light shopping bag. Biggest pet peeve. I'm starting to think it's just a trend in my store because multiple rows of carts that get brought out every day just by those people.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 21, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if she is related to the one who was pissed because I couldn't access her pharmacy rewards coupon.....not her account to ADD the prescription she was picking up, but the actual 5% off coupon she got in the mail :facepalm:
> ...


I was always taught "Beauty In Total Control of Herself"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 21, 2013)

paidtosmile said:


> Those people who bring carts out to the parking lot when they obviously don't need them. I cannot tell you how many times every shift i see some snooty stereotypical target customer strut out of the store with an empty cart. I kid you not, there is NOTHING in the cart except for her purse and MAYBE one light shopping bag. Biggest pet peeve. I'm starting to think it's just a trend in my store because multiple rows of carts that get brought out every day just by those people.



Nope, not unless you work at mine too....watched a lady push out a half gallon of milk as I was leaving yesterday afternoon. Of course, between her 1/2 gallon of milk and her 5-gallon LV purse, I'm sure it was just too hard to talk on the phone, carry those, and walk too....and she then proceeded to walk right down the MIDDLE of the aisle in the parking lot until some old guy honked at her and told her to "move her ass so he could get by"~LOL!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2013)

Didn't notice till it had been quoted that I put talented in there twice.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 21, 2013)

To the guests last night who flagged me down, trust us, we feel your pain when you said you had been looking for help for 30 minutes and I was the first person you had seen (at least I could help answer the question correctly).....


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2013)

To the tweet twit who walked up while I was in the middle of a 4-drink order: I said "I'll be right with you" but you didn't answer. When I didn't come running up to the counter, you began tap-tap-tapping your card on the counter. Again I said "I'll be right with you" & AGAIN you didn't answer. So then you made several theatrically loud sighs while I handed off the drinks but, as I approached the counter, you 'suddenly' HAD to text! And ignored me as I asked for your order. If this was your idea of payback, it backfired when I walked to the back to get supplies. 
When you FINALLY put down the phone & said "I'd LIKE to place my order now!" I said "And I'll be GLAD to take your order if you're READY" with a smile. 
Hope you enjoyed that drink, dearie. :spiteful:


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 21, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the tweet twit who walked up while I was in the middle of a 4-drink order: I said "I'll be right with you" but you didn't answer. When I didn't come running up to the counter, you began tap-tap-tapping your card on the counter. Again I said "I'll be right with you" & AGAIN you didn't answer. So then you made several theatrically loud sighs while I handed off the drinks but, as I approached the counter, you 'suddenly' HAD to text! And ignored me as I asked for your order. If this was your idea of payback, it backfired when I walked to the back to get supplies.
> When you FINALLY put down the phone & said "I'd LIKE to place my order now!" I said "And I'll be GLAD to take your order if you're READY" with a smile.
> Hope you enjoyed that drink, dearie. :spiteful:



Redeye, are you putting degreaser in guests' drinks again?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2013)

To that one younger guest who had a panic attack at my lane: I am sorry that you have to deal with that, and I hope you are feeling better. (My ex used to have problems with her anxiety, so I recognized the signs right away and had her sit down on the low counter and take a few deep breaths.)



The Anti Vibe said:


> To all the guests that complain about us not being able to access their account with their phone number:
> Do you really want someone to have access to your checking/credit account with just your phone number?



I get a lot of guests who ask if we can do that, but they're usually cool with it after I explain that we can't.



paidtosmile said:


> Those people who bring carts out to the parking lot when they obviously don't need them. I cannot tell you how many times every shift i see some snooty stereotypical target customer strut out of the store with an empty cart. I kid you not, there is NOTHING in the cart except for her purse and MAYBE one light shopping bag. Biggest pet peeve. I'm starting to think it's just a trend in my store because multiple rows of carts that get brought out every day just by those people.



At my store, they just leave their carts inside the exit. One time on a Saturday, the exit was almost completely blocked because of these ****ers and a bunch of guests tried to go out the cart doors (and got mad because they wouldn't open). Needless to say, my GSTL had a reason to write a couple safety Vibe cards. :facepalm:


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 22, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> Redeye, are you putting degreaser in guests' drinks again?


Naaaaah, that'd be a waste of good degreaser.


----------



## sher (Jun 23, 2013)

To that one guest who asked "are you sure this is where pajamas are?" while standing next to pajamas...

Err, I'm not sure what these 2-piece plaid, and floral printed outfits could be for, but they're just ugly enough to sleep in, so maybe we don't have pajamas, but we have these things.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jun 23, 2013)

to the little s**t kids who saw me walk into the backroom today...

did you seriously leave carts in front of the door so i couldnt get out? lmao, i seriously laughed when i saw that, and laughed harder when a softlines team member witnessed it.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 23, 2013)

To the guest that came into dark Food Ave and asked if I was "just 'closed' or if I was actually 'closed closed'": yes, I'm closed.  Did the lights being off and me trying to clean up not give you a hint??


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did they lean over the counter yelling "Helloooooooooo"? They did when I closed last weekend. 
I came around from unloading the dishwasher & they were like "Can I get a pizza?"
I said, "Nope."
"Are you out?"
"Nope. I'm CLOSED."


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 23, 2013)

To the hurried guest:
I asked what size you wanted for your kid - regular small or kids size? You said regular when I was halfway through scooping, you cut in with "that's enough, he's just a small boy" so I quit scooping at the kids size, as I got a spoon of his topping you again cut it off at the half point, reminding me he was a child, you practically threw the money at me and the icecream at your poor boy as you drug him out as fast as you could saying"great now we'll be late, we only had five minutes"........
Perhaps you 
A)shouldn't have stopped for icecream because it takes time you didn't have
B)made correct choices of size so you didn't have to interrupt me because stopping takes time
C)not been a total b*%&h at me because yes, it did gt across you were in a hurry but it mostly made you sound like a c*%t!

To the other idiot guest today:
You ordered a kids icecream with Oreos for your kid. I made the whole thing had it scooped into the cup and was headed to the register. When you stopped me because there was nuts on the stone. "Oh, is your daughter allergic to nuts? Says I. You proceed to tell me yes, and she needs a new icecream. I was very nice when I explained we can't even mix the icecream on the stone if she's allergic, I have to get this other pan and new scoops so there is no nut possibility. In reality I think your a f*%^ing IDIOT!! If you kid is allergic to nuts every other person leads the conversation with it! It goes "my kid is allergic to nuts" and I offer you the options we can mix on this other tray or I can just put toppings on top. I mean c'mon! How new are you to being a mom?! I had to throw he first one out! And you were surprised! "Did you have to throw it out?" Did you think I should give it to you or something? Mostly though if your trying to protect a child with food allergies that's how you start a food conversation, especially in a place covered with those "may have touched nuts etc..." Stickers everywhere!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 23, 2013)

Forgot- I don't make the recipes! So don't crab to me about how I'm putting too much candy in your icecream! I'm just following directions!
Geez


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 23, 2013)

To the whackjob bag lady that comes in every night: Thank you for saving my behind on conversion.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job mrknownothing, let's try to get a few more Red Cards before the end of the hour!

-sigh-


----------



## sher (Jun 27, 2013)

"My ex husband's from Ghana. He's dark like you. What color shirts would look good for him?"
That was super awkward, but thanks for giving me a story to tell, I guess.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 27, 2013)

to the ticket switchers...why oh why don't you take clothes in that you might actually fit in? Ladies there was no way you were mediums...not even if we painted them on.

to the ladies who were obviously trying to sell something to our guests....not your night either since you were escorted out of the building after I brought it to AP's attention (couldn't get the ETL's attention)

to the a s s wipes last night who *****ed and moaned and called me not so nice names after I enforced the rules...you are so lucky it was last night and not tonight...I am also. I was able to calm myself and just call for reinforcements last night, tonight I am pretty sure I would have needed degreaser and a new job.

to all of the kids who came in tonight....oh my goodness...you all were walking advertisements for birth control.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 27, 2013)

sher said:


> "My ex husband's from Ghana. He's dark like you. What color shirts would look good for him?"
> That was super awkward, but thanks for giving me a story to tell, I guess.


Wow. wow...wow...wow...

it is because of things like this that I have come to view my time in the retail/public service industry as one person's REEEEAAALLY long, in-depth, undercover sociological/psychological research and/or experiment.

Though I may never publish a thesis, a biographical novel, or contribute to the good of the world on any large, far-reaching scale, that mindset helps the days go off with no incidents.


----------



## doxie71 (Jun 28, 2013)

To the guests who always INSIST we have something in the store just because the website said we did. The website LIES a good bit of the time. We sell out of things, that isn't accurate. ALWAYS check first. Or make sure it specifically says THIS store. Just because it says "available in store" doesn't mean this particular one has it. Not all stores have the exact same product. Don't yell at me, yell at corporate. Or actually do your homework and pay attention.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2013)

Reminds me of the Stephen Bright story when he came up to a 24-hr convenience store as the guy was locking up.
Bright says, "I thought you were open 24 hrs."
The guy said "Yeh, but not all at once..."


----------



## sher (Jun 28, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To the guests who always INSIST we have something in the store just because the website said we did. The website LIES a good bit of the time. We sell out of things, that isn't accurate. ALWAYS check first. Or make sure it specifically says THIS store. Just because it says "available in store" doesn't mean this particular one has it. Not all stores have the exact same product. Don't yell at me, yell at corporate. Or actually do your homework and pay attention.



I was told that and the info the PDAs access is only updated once a day, so it's not always accurate. I always tell them that and they're okay with it.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 29, 2013)

Thankfully these days custom...ahhh...eh..GUESTS..are more savvy as to how these things work...

Mind you, though, we do have TMs who will tell a guest, "Oh, it says we have ONE IN STOCK"..."let me find it for you" ...

( By "me", they usually mean Shopgirl...)

( Seems to be an even split between TMs who don't seem to get that the one precious in stock could be at guest service, could be in a guest's cart, could be any number of unforeseen places, and the ones who just want to indirectly have a go at me... )

( Still...don't lead the guest on, people. it's not fair to any of us... )


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh, and while I'm thinking of it...

To the animal ( four-legged ) that wandered into my store the other day:

I don't know what you thought you were doing there unsupervised at that time of day-or, really, at all-and you didn't seem to know either. You apparently left of your own accord, and I hope that you are safe, happy, and well, wherever you are...

And if you have human companions, I really hope they have a microchip in you, or at least, like, a collar, or something,,,


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 29, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Thankfully these days custom...ahhh...eh..GUESTS..are more savvy as to how these things work...
> 
> Mind you, though, we do have TMs who will tell a guest, "Oh, it says we have ONE IN STOCK"..."let me find it for you" ...
> 
> ...



Don't forget the "one" that's the display model. "No I can't sell the display, this item is still active....."
And if I did sell it to you it's as is- as in probably broken or gonna break because its been on the sales floor where everyone touches it. So don't come back complaining in a week about how a button fell of or some other junk. You wanted the Display!


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Item Search is supposedly updated every 15 minutes.  I have never tested it, but it seems to have the most accurate OH data out of any of our easily accessible reports or website.  But it's still not always accurate.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 29, 2013)

The display iPad will even count itself as "In Stock"


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 30, 2013)

"Your light isn't on."
Yep, I know I'm just backing up real fast to help clear out the herd of ya'll that had to leave the store at the same time....... 

On the opposite - thanks for noticing my light was off, asking if I was still open for a guest, and when I took you and was about half way through, you turned to the young lady who walked up behind you and started adding to the belt and you said, "I believe this young lady is closing. You should go to another line." 
Super 
You can come through and protect my leaving backup anytime!


----------



## Baconbitz (Jun 30, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> The guest standing right under the restroom sign asking where it is, "You should make the sign BIGGER!" (?!)
> So many goofy guests, so little time....


Ever had the guest who asks where the front of the store is?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 30, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> "Your light isn't on."
> Yep, I know I'm just backing up real fast to help clear out the herd of ya'll that had to leave the store at the same time.......
> 
> On the opposite - thanks for noticing my light was off, asking if I was still open for a guest, and when I took you and was about half way through, you turned to the young lady who walked up behind you and started adding to the belt and you said, "I believe this young lady is closing. You should go to another line."
> ...



I had a guest come through my line once after my light was off...and was rather rude to me pointing out my light was off.  I smiled sweetly and said, "that's because I'm closed and trying to get off this lane."  The guest quickly apologized and got a lot nicer.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 30, 2013)

To that one guest: If you're going to wear your pants below your culo, at least wear a long shirt to cover everything. No one wants to see your salmon-colored skivvies.

To the guy behind him in line: If you feel so strongly about the position of the previous guest's pants, it might be more useful to rant to him about it rather than myself. Just saying.


----------



## researchr (Jul 1, 2013)

Now that I have transistioned from TM to guest, I hope I get one of those end of receipt surveys so I can keep asking...Why are your shelves empty and why is there no one to help me? Of course I know the answer..because corporate has it's head up it's ass and won't allocate the hours needed to properly run a store. Question though.. will this help or hurt the friends I've left behind?


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 1, 2013)

I started filling anonymous guest surveys years before I left.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 1, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> I started filling anonymous guest surveys years before I left.



Same...


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 1, 2013)

Baconbitz said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > The guest standing right under the restroom sign asking where it is, "You should make the sign BIGGER!" (?!)
> ...



Almost every day!!!


----------



## Barcode (Jul 1, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> I started filling anonymous guest surveys years before I left.



After I left, I've started trashing my old bosses' department scores (Guest Service).

Checkout is NOT FAST!!!! 

Karma can be a ***** (for them).


----------



## itvgeo (Jul 1, 2013)

Please read the coupon before giving it to me. For example, you would need 4 items of Patene (sp?) in order to receive $4 off of your order. It clearly says this on the coupon. You can't go to the manager to excuse your stupidity or "unintelligence"(sic).  The same goes for the $2 off with minimum $10 purchase coupon. I could excuse your  lack of comprehension of the English language but since I couldn't detect an accent from you, you should know better.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jul 1, 2013)

To _THOSE_ guests...

"Where is the bathroom?"
Literally 5 feet away from you. 

"Where is the return place?  I don't want to go to guest services, my car is running just fine!"
Uh... WHAT?

"Hey we spilled something!  You got it?  'Kay, thanks!"
You stupid motherf*****.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 1, 2013)

if there is one thing i cant STAND, is when guests barge into receiving and or start walking around the backroom, like seriously, idc how bad you have to take a s**t, your not using our restroom back here.


----------



## antivibe (Jul 1, 2013)

researchr said:


> Now that I have transistioned from TM to guest, I hope I get one of those end of receipt surveys so I can keep asking...Why are your shelves empty and why is there no one to help me? Of course I know the answer..because corporate has it's head up it's ass and won't allocate the hours needed to properly run a store. Question though.. will this help or hurt the friends I've left behind?



When we receive comments like those, we are just told to walk our areas to make sure we help guests. Our ETLs don't pretend we have a large crew, so they understand. 
We always have guests who walk all the way to guest service from the other side of the store, to page a TM to help them out in an area.
Shows how guests can't read those call boxes and how terribly understaffed our stores are.


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a pallet of 72 cases of arrowhead water, and this pallet is on a flatbed (no pallets on the floor while open). I am going from the backroom, clear across the salesfloor to the front end.

GET. OUT. OF. MY. F***ING. WAY. DON'T. STOP. ME. EITHER. ALSO. MOVE. YOUR. F***ING. CART.

:angry:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 2, 2013)

To that one guest: no, I'm NOT going to call "another pharmacy to see if they have your medication"....it was RECALLED about 6 MONTHS ago, which (most likely) means any pharmacy that had any of the few lots that weren't included has already dispensed it! I'd be more than happy to call the doctor to see if he'd be willing to change it for you, but I do not have the time to call the 10+ pharmacies in the area....if you'd like to, go for it, have fun!!! And yes, I believe your doctor IS aware that it's been recalled (because I'm fairly certain we've contacted him MULTIPLE times since he's "THE doctor" in the area for your condition) so I'm not sure WHY he wrote the damn Rx, ask HIM!!!!


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 2, 2013)

cihyfthedoor said:


> I have a pallet of 72 cases of arrowhead water, and this pallet is on a flatbed (no pallets on the floor while open). I am going from the backroom, clear across the salesfloor to the front end.
> 
> GET. OUT. OF. MY. F***ING. WAY. DON'T. STOP. ME. EITHER. ALSO. MOVE. YOUR. F***ING. CART.
> 
> :angry:



Same with pallets of bags for the front end.....the next sound you hear is going to either be the snapping of my muscles and knees trying to keep from hitting you, or in my mood most of the time, the sound of your cart going flying across the store because you just had to beat me instead of being nice for 2 seconds.....


----------



## Baconbitz (Jul 2, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> cihyfthedoor said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pallet of 72 cases of arrowhead water, and this pallet is on a flatbed (no pallets on the floor while open). I am going from the backroom, clear across the salesfloor to the front end.
> ...



This happens all the time with carts. The door where carts go in people decide to walk in front of. Do you want to get hit by carts? And most people in their car won't even stop but, I have to stop for them.


----------



## sher (Jul 2, 2013)

To all those guests that walk around eating popcorn, if you can't get it from the bag to your mouth without dropping any of it, maybe you should stay in the cafe with that. I had to try to sweep about half a bag of popcorn one day after it had been spread about somewhat. It looked like the person dropped the bag and then walked/pushed their cart over it as if it would disappear. It's suuch a pain.


Please don't wear that thick super white deodorant when you go clothes shopping. No one ever wants to buy the black stuff with deodorant streaks on it. We have to charge it back.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 3, 2013)

sher said:


> Please don't wear that thick super white deodorant when you go clothes shopping. No one ever wants to buy the black stuff with deodorant streaks on it. We have to charge it back.



At least they wear deodorant.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2013)

To that one guest: you called Monday about your prescription that we had filled on Sunday to let us know you'd be in Tuesday to pick it up. I assured you it would remain filled for at least 13 days. You then called yesterday to let us know you couldn't make it, but would be in tonight to pick it up and I AGAIN assured you it would remain filled for at least another week, there was no need to let us know. There really was no need to call AGAIN tonight to let us know you weren't going to make it until Friday (until you found out we were open tomorrow)...once again, I assured you it was in no danger of being put back....I even gave you a DATE when it would be put back and told you there was no need to call (at 6 pm no less, one of our BUSIEST times of the day) to let us know :dash2:


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 3, 2013)

Dear idiot kids. I have better things to do than follow you around hoping you don't get it into your head to try and steal a high dollar item. 

If i get promoted, I'll be damn ready to just stand by the door and app you burger punks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 4, 2013)

To the little rich brats who wanted to play "stump the barista": I know my fraps well-enough that you were SEVERELY over-matched & miscalculated. A double chocolate chip w/o mocha or chips is NOT the same as a vanilla bean & you discovered that the hard way. 
That your stunt held up a line of my morning regulars just upped your a$$hole quotient.


----------



## Baconbitz (Jul 4, 2013)

To those who don't know how to use the bathroom...Wtf?


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Baconbitz said:


> To those who don't know how to use the bathroom...Wtf?



Oh yeah, my time in the janitorial arts was a real eye-opener, we'll put it that way...


----------



## babytrees (Jul 4, 2013)

pretty sure my name is getting around town...don't try and steal anything when babytrees is at Target go when of the others like Ms. Cushy Pants are there. 

To all of the guests who were shopping our store like it was Christmas Eve last night, WTF? Seriously, Target is open today and regular hours.


----------



## Baconbitz (Jul 4, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Baconbitz said:
> 
> 
> > To those who don't know how to use the bathroom...Wtf?
> ...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 5, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > please don't wear that thick super white deodorant when you go clothes shopping. No one ever wants to buy the black stuff with deodorant streaks on it. We have to charge it back.
> ...



THIS, THIS, THIS.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 5, 2013)

To the one guest who moved when I politely asked, thank you. To her friend who decided to step in front of me at the same time, WTF? Especially after saying "Go Ahead!"

And to the one guest who decided he wanted to try a joke on me because "I looked nervous", I hope I semi-politely ruined your night, because I was in no mood to deal with you, and made it well known it was not appreciated....I'm not nervous, I am exhausted between my 2 jobs, the yardwork, and dealing with a--es like you all night long....


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 5, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Baconbitz said:
> 
> 
> > To those who don't know how to use the bathroom...Wtf?
> ...



Agreed, couldn't believe what I saw in my custodial time....


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2013)

John Larroquette upon seeing the men's room at the bus station: "HUMANS did this?!"


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 5, 2013)

To all of The Divas in my fair town that frequent my store...no, actually, to all You Divas, in general:

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a confident woman who carries her head held high, projecting self-assurance, from whatever walk of life you may be. Truly, I applaud you, and I hope you go far in life.

HOWEVER...


For those who are under the impression that you are really something special because you had a walk-on on some Vh-1 reality show, were  featured on "Catfish", married an athlete, own the hottest boutique in town, have a lot of Twitter followers AND can walk in six-inch stilettos WHILE ALSO not spilling a DROP of your Frappucino...

Me, myself? Not impressed.

Not unless you can come into the store and at least treat the people around you with a bit of civility, courtesy, and politeness, or at least NOT look at them like they're the scum of the earth until they recognize you from the hip restaurant you're a part owner in, or unless they're fawning over you in some other way...

To all of you: Congratulations, and may good fortune forever smile upon you...even though I could personally do without nearly all of you...


----------



## Barcode (Jul 6, 2013)

Six inch heels? You sure they're not strippers/escorts? Lol


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Six inch heels? You sure they're not strippers/escorts? Lol


Seen the latest footwear in our shoe dept?
Def streetwalker attire.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 6, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > Six inch heels? You sure they're not strippers/escorts? Lol
> ...



Hahahaha...

ACTUALLY....

In my store, as well as nearly every retail establishment I have worked in this glittery city / major metropolitan area of mine, there is a pretty sizable stripper/escort/miscellaneous "red light" -type clientele!

In my experience, most of them skew drastically one way or the other, behaviorally; nicest, kindest, most good-humored people you'll deal with all day, or bitter, hostile, and sporting a blinged-out chip on their shoulders...

( I have often wished someone would publish a research paper on the similarities between "sex work" and retail...let the jokes commence lol )


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> AND can walk in six-inch stilettos WHILE ALSO not spilling a DROP of your Frappucino...



They may not spill a drop, but I'll bet anything they won't throw out the cup when they're done.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2013)

To that lady I encountered while re-shopping whose daughter went to my high school: I realize that you feel this need to conversate about things that other people don't care about, but I have work to do. My cart of re-shop took 3 times longer than it should have because of you.

To the same lady when I was cashing later: Again, I realize that you feel this need to conversate about things that other people don't care about, but I'm trying to cash out other guests, for crying out loud! And why the HELL are you trying to set me up with your daughter when she already has a boyfriend??


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe the BF works for Wally?


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 7, 2013)

To every guest ever: Of all the asiles in my store, why the do you feel the need to randomly come down my asile to get to the other end or just to browse and not pick anything up to buy. Me working in an asile isn't an invitation for you to come down. Leave me alone and let me work! I wish I could get some traffic cones and block off the asiles I work in. Then again that would probably wouldn't stope you.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 7, 2013)

To those guests....
You came to my counter with earbuds in, conversing on your phone. During our entire transaction you didn't take them out once, not to hear ANYTHING I said to you! Don't you know how flipping RUDE that is?! Bad enough I have to put up wih you on your phone talking to someone else while I try to wait on you, but you can't even respect me enough to take those things out and acknowledge that I'm talking to you!?! 
I just want to refuse to serve you until you get off the phone/take those out! So rude!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> I just want to refuse to serve you until you get off the phone/take those out! So rude!


Been there & HAVE refused.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 7, 2013)

You can do that?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 7, 2013)

ap215 said:


> You can do that?



One does not simply stop redeye58. She has degreaser and will use it if she has to.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2013)

I no take-a you order 'til you show me dat you talkin' to me! (in my best Di Niro voice)


----------



## lovecats (Jul 8, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> To every guest ever: Of all the asiles in my store, why the do you feel the need to randomly come down my asile to get to the other end or just to browse and not pick anything up to buy. Me working in an asile isn't an invitation for you to come down. Leave me alone and let me work! I wish I could get some traffic cones and block off the asiles I work in. Then again that would probably wouldn't stope you.



That happens all the time in my store.  I work mainly market and I can go into an aisle and there is NOONE in there and all of a sudden there's at least a few dozen people and the great majority of them are right in front of where I need to be :angry:.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 8, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Wickedwife42 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to refuse to serve you until you get off the phone/take those out! So rude!
> ...



Me too.... Then I got a talking to for a guest starting to order while my back was turned because I went back to scooping popcorn. And she complained to guest service because she had to start ordering while I "wasn't paying attention" and was "too busy doing other things". Grrrr. Just because I was tired of standing there waiting.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 10, 2013)

To those guests today who wanted to buy product that was out of temp....
Go away. You cannot buy this product. I'm so sorry, but this milk has been cold then warm then cold again. Gross.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

To the teenaged female guests who insist on perusing the clearance racks and letting several random items fall to the floor, only to look at me, laugh, and walk away:

yeah, sure, keep doing that.

Keep doing that, and I hope you never have to a dirty job in your life, at least not at any place I'll be frequenting.


----------



## arkangel (Jul 11, 2013)

To the lady who decided not to purchase the three sets of bed sheets she had picked out. I asked you very nicely to allow me to put those items back but what did you do? You declined found the nearest endcap and dumped them there knocking everything over and forcing me to clean it up and put the sheets back in their proper place anyway.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH MADAM! Its not like I had anything better to do.


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Jul 11, 2013)

To the Guy who decided to snatch his bag and storm to guest service after I told him that I cannot make change at the forum , there was no need for you to be so rude.  Guest service was a short walk away, it’s not like I told you to walk a mile to the nearest bank. Geez.

Also, to that one guest  who left a cart full of stuff  infront of my lane last night..  why? You could of just told me that you didn’t want that stuff and I would of gladly taken it back for reshop.  Same to you Guests who left stuff in our  freezers , it’s not that hard to tell the team member I don’t want these anymore  and  can please take them.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 11, 2013)

To be honest, I think it's the fact that they truly feel bad about handing them over, so they try to hide it last minute, since there already up front and can't bear the thought of walking back and placing it where it goes..


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 11, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> To be honest, I think it's the fact that they truly feel bad about handing them over, so they try to hide it last minute, since there already up front and can't bear the thought of walking back and placing it where it goes..



Then there are the ones who pull the object away from their kids tight grasp without even wiping off the drool (at which point junior begins a wail that causes the milk to curdle over in Starbucks) and hand it to you, saying, "Oh, we don't want this."
Of course your first thought is, "And what made you think I did?"


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2013)

^So THAT'S where all my gloves made off to....


----------



## antivibe (Jul 11, 2013)

I was doing backup today and I turned off my lane light, since the lines were back to normal.
This random guest walks into my lane and I tell him that I'm closed.
He flipped out on me and started throwing a fit.

"Are you serious?! There is only two lanes open!"
"No, we have 6 lanes open. Most of the lines are short. Sorry but I'm closed."
"You've got to be-"
Suddenly the guest that I'm ringing up gives him a piece of her mind.
"Are you fu-king deaf sir? he said he's closed! Stop being a fu-king assh0le and go to the line over!"
The guy's expression was priceless

Thank you lady. You made my night.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 11, 2013)

To that super special guest- yep, when you add three extra toppings to your icecream, it goes from $3 to $5 pretty quick! Sorry no one has charged you correctly for your coldstone before. Also, you didn't want them mixed in, only on top, so your right I can't fit as much of each one, but I try pretty darn hard to put near as much as normal. You didn't want your kid to "make a mess" so instead of asking for a larger cup in the first place, you waited till you had it got another cup from me and turned it upside down, making all the toppings disappear, and then said very loud to your child that is had been "stingy with the toppings" as I went to catch pizzas on the other side. I guess at that point you turned to my poor coworker- who was at lunch in the dining room with a friend, and questioned her about my topping portions, and my caring about her kids overpriced icecream. She replied she was at lunch, but it appeared I had done my job(thanks  teammate), that answer pissed you off! And you announced that you were going to inform guest service that neither one of us seemed to care much! Which you didn't, because I asked- and they would have told me all about it anyway. 

Guess what?! I DID do my job, thanks! And my TM on lunch- doesn't have to give a rats arse about your issue- she's on lunch!


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 11, 2013)

To my amazing regular guest- I'm always happy to see you! Your pleasant, even if I'm making you wait for a sec. I need more guests like you at FA/coldstone- we don't get much sympathy


----------



## sher (Jul 12, 2013)

There are Target stores with a Coldstone!? I want to go to there


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 12, 2013)

sher said:


> There are Target stores with a Coldstone!? I want to go to there



There's two of us! Colorado or Oklahoma- not sure which is better a place to visit- but c'mon down! 
I love amazing other TM with that- you have a coldstone?! Not as cool as you'd think, but I'm fond of it.......


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 12, 2013)

I think a store in Arizona also has one...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 12, 2013)

I love coldstone! I haven't had it in years though, not since I lived in California


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 12, 2013)

That that guest in a motor chair who ran into the tub and more importantly almost me as I was working it, how the f*** didn't you see me?! Did I appear out of nowhere? Because last time a checked a guy in a red shirt working a red tub is very hard to miss...


----------



## researchr (Jul 12, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> That that guest in a motor chair who ran into the tub and more importantly almost me as I was working it, how the f*** didn't you see me?! Did I appear out of nowhere? Because last time a checked a guy in a red shirt working a red tub is very hard to miss...



People should have to pass a test to drive those. I've been chased onto a basedeck, hit by a 4-way that was hit by a cart, and knocked sideways on my ass by those things. It got to the point where I would hear them and find somewhere else to be...fast.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 13, 2013)

To that one guest...
Thank you for taking the time to ask my name after I spent a good 20-30 minutes helping you find the things you needed for your grandkids. You were a joy to help. Everyone seemed inordinately cheerful about being helped tonight...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Wickedwife42 said:
> ...



Add me to the list....I usually just stand there, stare at them, and make it seem like I'm listening intently to their convo....but I still get those who will walk up, yapping away, tell me their name, and expect me to just ring them out while they're chit-chatting. I'll usually grab their bag and wait or (depending on my mood) just interrupt their conversation and ask the "necessary pharmacy questions".....


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jul 14, 2013)

To those multiple guests...

Yes, the rubber balls do work. No, you don't have to try them all out.

I have had to call down so many people for this. The other night, some idiot dad is walking around, bouncing the ball to entertain his kid. A couple minutes later, he comes from home furnishings to tell me that a candle in a jar broke. Really, wonder how?

Last night, two kids thought that Toys was a playground and were throwing the Capt America shield and the balls up an aisle. I told them to knock it off and put the stuff back. Really?

When did toy stores/departments become playgrounds?


----------



## arkangel (Jul 14, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> To those multiple guests...
> 
> Yes, the rubber balls do work. No, you don't have to try them all out.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened at our Target last Thursday, a Dad and his two kids we're playing baseball in one of the isles while we had guest there shopping. I didn't say anything because I didn't know our stores policies on these situations (a lot of our policies seems to be about making the guest happy even if they're dead wrong) but yesterday AP informed us that if we see a similar situation in the future to just call them up and they'll handle it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Ask the kid, would do this your house?


----------



## lovecats (Jul 15, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask the kid, would do this your house?



The thing is probably not but the parents never see it as an issue when they're in the store.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 16, 2013)

To that one guest yesterday who came through my line while I was helping on guest first:

It was clear you are a new mom out getting baby necessities. The baby carrier you brought up had a clearance sticker for a different item on it and was WAY less than the price of the baby carrier. You said you understood if that sticker shouldn't be there and were willing to pay full price for the item. Thank you for being so nice about that. I was glad when the ETL that the GSTL got said ok to giving you the clearance price, because it was our mistake. It clearly made your day and I was glad to be able to do that. Again, thank you for being so kind about the situation. Many others would have thrown a fit and demanded the clearance price.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 16, 2013)

AP Headdesk


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Jul 20, 2013)

To that one guest last night who handed me her coupons when I was finishing up another guest’s transaction, have you heard of this little thing called patience. Just because I am facing your way does not mean you can hand me the coupons, it’s not hard to wait five minutes until i’m done to hand them to me. I know you are alone and have a baby with you while getting this stuff  but patience is a virtue.


----------



## ThatOneTM (Jul 20, 2013)

To that one guest who didn't get approved for the REDcard on the spot, who decided to complain and flash his AMEX card with a "$150,000 credit limit," not sure what you thought that was going to solve.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jul 21, 2013)

To the guy who came in looking for a grill... no, the price is correct. no, we don't sell propane tanks. and no, it does not come with an empty tank for a "refill".

f***ing retard


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 21, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> To the guy who came in looking for a grill... no, the price is correct. no, we don't sell propane tanks. and no, it does not come with an empty tank for a "refill".
> 
> f***ing retard



We sell propane at our store in the sporting goods department.  They are small and non-refillable.  BTW - On behalf of all cognitively disabled people everywhere, just say no to the word "retard".  No need to comment on it; it's a mission I have undertaken on behalf of my son and his classmates.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2013)

Rarejem said:


> We sell propane at our store in the sporting goods department.  They are small and non-refillable.  BTW - On behalf of all cognitively disabled people everywhere, just say no to the word "retard".  No need to comment on it; it's a mission I have undertaken on behalf of my son and his classmates.



This.
There are so many other better, less hurtful, and more descriptive words.
Personally I like smeghead.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 21, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Rarejem said:
> 
> 
> > We sell propane at our store in the sporting goods department.  They are small and non-refillable.  BTW - On behalf of all cognitively disabled people everywhere, just say no to the word "retard".  No need to comment on it; it's a mission I have undertaken on behalf of my son and his classmates.
> ...



booger butt is my favorite or goober


----------



## Emberlet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, guys--it's been a while!  
Annnnnd: To the guest that _always _tries to come my register with $50 coupons for electric shavers--like, seriously, come on dude, I've long ago caught onto your game! I know those are fake--that's why they never work.


----------



## Emberlet (Jul 21, 2013)

Also: To the guests that come up behind me at the cash register while I'm doing a transaction to ask me something--PLEASE DON'T! Especially when the drawer is open. You don't know how distracting that is--it also makes me a tinsy bit paranoid. Please wait until I'm done with my current guest before asking me your question, or please ask someone who is not busy! Thank you!


----------



## lovecats (Jul 21, 2013)

Emberlet said:


> Also: To the guests that come up behind me at the cash register while I'm doing a transaction to ask me something--PLEASE DON'T! Especially when the drawer is open. You don't know how distracting that is--it also makes me a tinsy bit paranoid. Please wait until I'm done with my current guest before asking me your question, or please ask someone who is not busy! Thank you!



I used to notice when I was on register all the time that there would be other cashiers just standing there and not busy but for some reason they are drawn to the one that is busy.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 21, 2013)

lovecats said:


> Emberlet said:
> 
> 
> > Also: To the guests that come up behind me at the cash register while I'm doing a transaction to ask me something--PLEASE DON'T! Especially when the drawer is open. You don't know how distracting that is--it also makes me a tinsy bit paranoid. Please wait until I'm done with my current guest before asking me your question, or please ask someone who is not busy! Thank you!
> ...



That's when I say (half smart assed) "He/She can help you on (register#)."


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 23, 2013)

To the group of pre-teens from yesterday:

Yes I was keeping my eye on you. From my experience, kids in groups around your age with no parents tend to be destructive. Of course, I was right. But that gave you NO right to destroy the damn bean bag aisle and then send rude remarks my way. Be lucky you ran off cause I would have called AP and had them find your parents.

Seriously. My parents 1) Didn't let me out without them til I was old enough to drive myself there. 2) Raised me well enough that by the time I could go out without them I knew better than to destroy the stores I went in. What the hell is wrong with people these days? Oh wait that's right I work in an area where everyone drives BMWs and Lexus to high school and girls get boob jobs as graduation presents (wish I was kidding on that one)


----------



## babytrees (Jul 23, 2013)

to that one guest who finally laughed when I said "I am not just eye candy" when you tried to race by me, thanks.
to that one guest who made sure to make note of my name and thanked me profusely for looking for a pair of shoes for you, thanks...makes up for the idiot later...itching about shoes, not believing me that the shoes on drastic clearance weren't in our store, or any other store, in the size you wanted.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

To the guest who blatantly lost sight of her gaggle of kids in the Boys' clothing area and ONLY went to tend to them when she heard a loud *THUMP* followed by her male offspring squalling and hollering at at least decibel thirteen, and then passed me by GLARING AT ME as if I were supposed to be minding them the whole time...

Uh...NO.

No, lady. You do this type of thing every time. This is a store, not a McDonald's Play Place or Chuck E. cheese. You, leaving countless items of clothing on the floor every time you browse the clearance racks, aren't much better than your kids, so I see where they might have gotten it from. Cleaning up after you and your tiny Tasmanian devils is one thing, and babysitting is another, and I'll need a whole separate pay from you if that's what's expected...

Btw, lady, i was actually, y'know, not even over there at the time and didn't see any of it, so next time glare at one of the many friends, neighbors, or family members that accompany you on one of your shopping fiascos...

( Although I will admit I found it kind of twistedly funny. Yeah, I know, I'm going straight to the opposite of heaven...oh, wait, I was just there this afternoon picking clothes up off the floor for obnoxious ingrates... )


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 29, 2013)

To that one Guest, Yes I enjoyed waving at you. I know you were really shocked to see me again, I mean,  just two years ago, I was escorting you out with a Police Officer into the back of his cop car. Good Times 

BTW I'm the reason you were Guest Serviced to death


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 29, 2013)

hardlinesfour said:


> to that one guest, yes i enjoyed waving at you. I know you were really shocked to see me again, i mean,  just two years ago, i was escorting you out with a police officer into the back of his cop car. Good times
> 
> btw i'm the reason you were guest serviced to death



lol owned


----------



## slinesslavegirl (Jul 30, 2013)

when name tags said trainner on them. me can i help you find something.. yes but oh your name badge says trainner you must be new is there someone else who can help me.. my response i am a team trainer i train all the new hires in my work center.. ohh..

guest do you have this dvd. yes i do i only have it in blu ray its 5.00. 

well i dont have a blu ray player but if i buy it can i still watch it on my dvd.?

no sir you cannot blu ray is a special format and regular dvd players will not read the format. 

oh but can i play my regular dvd on the blu ray.?

yes you can sir..  

then why cant my blu ray work on the one i have at home its just a regular dvd player 

its the format that wont work.. 

ok i think ill buy it anyways i can always program my dvd player in the settings so it will read this format  
i just walked away at that point


----------



## lish35 (Jul 30, 2013)

To that one guest, thanks for taking the cart I was clearly using for my zone (almost full with abandons, with about 10+ hangers hanging on the handle, with my pda on it) while I was helping another guest. Thankfully my TL saw you take it and ask if all that stuff was yours. If you needed a cart, next time either take one from the front or ask if there is an empty cart around.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 30, 2013)

To that one guest who called our store asking for the number to our store: .......:facepalm:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 30, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> hardlinesfour said:
> 
> 
> > to that one guest, yes i enjoyed waving at you. I know you were really shocked to see me again, i mean,  just two years ago, i was escorting you out with a police officer into the back of his cop car. Good times
> ...



I swear, The expression on her face was absolutely priceless.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 31, 2013)

to the nutters who came out, it is so very hard to rank your idiocy tonight...let's see if I can:
In the #3 spot...the mom who came to the fitting room with her toddler and promptly stole/took off the tag for a diaper bag. If you are going to steal, leave the kid at home and don't leave the evidence in plain sight. Although you got away with it I am sure because of the idiot who was working AP (as you will see with all #'s)
#2...the little smart ass who prank called me once about shoes...ending with a "you've just been pranked"....the second time you called it was irritating (less than 30 seconds) so I tried getting said AP idiot on the walkie. Took you calling 2 more times with me not answering to get the LOD's attention because AP was nowhere to be found. I answered the third time because the LOD asked me to put you through to them the next time you called. Honey-we have caller id and you telling me you called three times and demanding to talk to a manager just about made my day. I did forget to ask how that call went.
and coming in at #1 is the OLD lady who tried on clothes for a good 20 minutes in the middle of RTW...even after being told by our softlines team member about the fitting room. You take the cake. Our AP and undercover were told about her and did nothing. Saw way too much of your wrinkly skin


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 31, 2013)

babytrees said:


> #1 is the OLD lady who tried on clothes for a good 20 minutes in the middle of RTW...even after being told by our softlines team member about the fitting room. You take the cake. Our AP and undercover were told about her and did nothing. Saw way too much of your wrinkly skin



I have had a number of guests have their kids try on clothes in boys and girls. When we used to have circle racks I saw a number use them as the fitting rooms (kids would stand in middle with clothes around them).


----------



## mxrbook (Aug 1, 2013)

"It's a terrible way to do business!  I've been a loyal Target shopper as long as this Target has been here and you don't provide mirrors?  What the hell is wrong with you?"

Did you just notice that we have mirrors only in the fitting room?  Anyway what makes you think I designed the store?  The only thing wrong with me is that I have to stand here, listen to you and not laugh in your face.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh, mirrors....
To the guy in the makeup mirror aisle using one to squeeze zits: You were so engrossed in being gross that you didn't notice the 2 girls in the aisle 'til they walked past & saw what you were doing in the mirror. That was quite a jump. 
Your humiliation was matched only by your crassness.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> "It's a terrible way to do business!  I've been a loyal Target shopper as long as this Target has been here and you don't provide mirrors?  What the hell is wrong with you?"
> 
> Did you just notice that we have mirrors only in the fitting room?  Anyway what makes you think I designed the store?  The only thing wrong with me is that I have to stand here, listen to you and not laugh in your face.



Come on now, we can't have guests trying on clothes in the middle of the store like the old lady at Babytrees's store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 2, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To that one guest who called our store asking for the number to our store: .......:facepalm:



They may have called pharmacy or another department (if it exists, not sure???) directly and been transferred....we get people all the time who call us and say "Oh, I was trying to call the _regular_ store, can you transfer me?" and we just transfer them...


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Aug 2, 2013)

:angry: 
To the disgusting guests in the dining room: thanks a ton for letting your kids smear ice cream EVERYWHERE in the dining area! That is super awesome! And then they shredded napkins and straw papers all over the ice cream mess, thanks again! Took at least 20min to clean.... You weren't regulars so I hope to not see you again.


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Aug 2, 2013)

To the guest who moved lanes after I told her daughter to wait a moment before I could check the price on the item while I finished up with another guest.  You know that was very rude of you,  If I offended you then too bad but it won’t kill you to wait a moment before I do a price check on an item.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2013)

To that one guest who bitched out our cart attendant when he was back-up cashing and had a huge line, there's a special place in the fiery furnace below for people like you.



Bookworm Chick said:


> To the guest who moved lanes after I told her daughter to wait a moment before I could check the price on the item while I finished up with another guest.  You know that was very rude of you,  If I offended you then too bad but it won’t kill you to wait a moment before I do a price check on an item.



Did you honestly _want_ to cash them out if they were that rude?


----------



## babytrees (Aug 2, 2013)

to the one guest...I took it as a compliment(not meant that way) when you said "You had to be here didn't you, tonight?" I then bent the rules so that I didn't have another old lady trying clothes on in the middle of the store. After that rocky start we did seem to have a good time. Actually, you and the other guest made my night...and almost made up for the poopy day.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Aug 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest who bitched out our cart attendant when he was back-up cashing and had a huge line, there's a special place in the fiery furnace below for people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha...I'm with you on this one Mr. Know...

When these types of things happen to me, I think, " Good on me, then, and good on the guest-we both got what we wanted, which is to get the %^(<  away from each other ASAP! May both our good fortunes last a lifetime!!! "


----------



## sher (Aug 3, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Did you just notice that we have mirrors only in the fitting room?  Anyway what makes you think I designed the store?  The only thing wrong with me is that I have to stand here, listen to you and not laugh in your face.



We have a couple of mirrors on the ends of some racks in RTW and Girls, and the ones near the benches in shoes but two shoe aisles are missing them so when people go through one of those aisles without one they come to the fitting room and get all huffy. They move the racks with the mirrors around too much, though. I never know where they are.


To those really entitled guests who want me to go on wild goose hunts for a bajillion items, stop it. I told you what area the item was in, gave landmarks and good directions! You didn't even try to find it on your own. You're not gonna stand in one spot and expect me to go somewhere and bring back this magical item just so you can ask me to go get something else! They don't pay me enough for that. I don't mind "vibing" or whatever, but some guests just ask me if I can "go get [item they want]" or they tell me to "bring [item] to them" which is fine the first time, but I'm not doing that multiple times. If you come with, you might see that other thing that you were gonna think of next.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 4, 2013)

to that one guest: when you drove up to the store and saw half the lights were off, along with the shudders closed on one door, why did you shrug your shoulders as if you were saying "why the fuck are you closed?" and proceed to wait in your car for 5 or 10 minutes, as if i would magically open a register for you? we closed 30 minutes ago.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 4, 2013)

To one guest: I was cleaning up a spill, not planting one to slip and fall. You didn't notice my clothes and caution cone?

To every guest in the store when the fire alarm went off: You all f***ing worry me. Instead of heading for the exit or asking if you need to evacuate, you disregard it (most annoying sound in the world) and kept shopping. If it were a real fire, you would all be dead.


----------



## FlowbieCanuck (Aug 5, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To every guest in the store when the fire alarm went off: You all f***ing worry me. Instead of heading for the exit or asking if you need to evacuate, you disregard it (most annoying sound in the world) and kept shopping. If it were a real fire, you would all be dead.



Aside from school, (ie. fire drills) I don't think I've ever seen a building be evacuated following a fire alarm.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2013)

To all the ill-begotten miscreants who inhabit the region in which my store is located: I realize you have a quota to meet for how many people's lives you make miserable each day, but if meeting your misery quota is a life-or-death matter, couldn't you just pay a visit to the local Wal-Mart instead?

Not technically a guest, but to the state government bigwig that came up with the idea of Super Refunds: Please consume a beverage containing sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2013)

To the guest(s) who keep asking me "How's your day goin'?": Except how it relates to getting your drink, you really don't give a shit about my day & your feigned interest is annoying. 
One day I'll go into a protracted answer that'll guarantee you'll NEVER ask about my day again.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 6, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest(s) who keep asking me "How's your day goin'?": Except how it relates to getting your drink, you really don't give a shit about my day & your feigned interest is annoying.
> One day I'll go into a protracted answer that'll guarantee you'll NEVER ask about my day again.



I liked to say "Exceedingly average and yours?"


----------



## defang (Aug 6, 2013)

To the one guest who I had to help do math: Seriously? If you think the computer and I don't know how to subtract $20 from $30 and whine enough til a GSTL comes over, I'm very worried for you and your bratty little child.

And to the one guest who rings up a $300 grocery order, all bagged and ready to go, only to find out your check won't go through and then bitch at me about it, are you kidding me???? You really should check that there's enough in your account BEFORE you come shopping!!

And to all the guests who patiently waited during these two situations, thank you. You guys were so caring and compassionate, you really made up for those two. I may or may not have "accidentally" said you had a reusable bag or two to make up for the wait. Thank you.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 7, 2013)

This was actually at a Shell convenience store near where I live.  

To the the visibly drunk redneck lady at the Shell convenience store who walked up to the cashier with a line of 10 people (all playing the Powerball) claiming you are not jumping anyone but just demanding to know if the store carried a certain malt liquor drink. The cashier points to the coolers. Then you make it a chore to find it yourself so you have to start complaining & whining, and become loud enough for everyone in the store to hear.

Then when the cashier gets frustrated, you start walking around with bottles in hand yelling how rude the cashier is and how you will take business elsewhere, but you will still get this purchase of alcohol because you just have to. Then you start loud drunk talking on your cell phone and walk outside with bottles in hand, and complain to your friend on the phone. And you try to make BFFs with the other people in line and tell them that's your dog barking in your friend's car and you are just so proud that you just got it groomed, and how rude the cashier was to you. 

Then when the cashier gets you checked out, you just start a big drunken tirade on the cashier and storm out like a child. All while the other customers in the store were not talking about the Powerball but about YOU!!!

Here is some advice...it might be time to lay off the sauce.

To the cashier, I feel your pain.  But please tell me you have audio/video surveillance of that lady.


----------



## NoRedCards (Aug 7, 2013)

To the one guests who parked their cart diagonally in front of my 3 tier pinching it against the shelf, and then leaned on it because you had to have what I was parked across from, please feel glad I didn't tell you what I was thinking when you asked "Oh, am I in your way?".....can I take up a collection to buy them a clue?


----------



## lovecats (Aug 7, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To the one guests who parked their cart diagonally in front of my 3 tier pinching it against the shelf, and then leaned on it because you had to have what I was parked across from, please feel glad I didn't tell you what I was thinking when you asked "Oh, am I in your way?".....can I take up a collection to buy them a clue?



How ever did I  know that was you?ardon:. And, yes, I have had that happen to me many times.


----------



## karenbella (Aug 7, 2013)

To that one guest who told her daughter you don't have to pick up the items you dropped because it is my job. Well I was hired to help you find what you need not to be your maid.  Glad you are teaching your daughter right from wrong


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 7, 2013)

To that one guest: when I call for back up on the front lanes, I don't need your opinion on it.  Just hush up and let me do my job.


----------



## greatteam (Aug 7, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest: when I call for back up on the front lanes, I don't need your opinion on it.  Just hush up and let me do my job.



I like to mess with those types of people.

"We need one additional to the front registers please"

"YOU NEED MORE CASHIERS!"

"Well thank you for stating the obvious Captain Obvious. You have now selected yourself to be the one person who spends 5 minutes waiting to check out! Enjoy!!"


----------



## sher (Aug 8, 2013)

karenbella said:


> To that one guest who told her daughter you don't have to pick up the items you dropped because it is my job. Well I was hired to help you find what you need not to be your maid.  Glad you are teaching your daughter right from wrong



Ugh. I hate when the parents allow their kids to be like that, but to actually teach them to be inconsiderate like that is another level of asshole.

On a positive note, I've seen a few kids/toddlers pick things up then put them back in the right spot/on the right rack. It's always so adorable. I watched the cutest little girl walk in a little circle to find the right place for a tutu or something she picked up. I wouldn't have minded putting it back for her, but I couldn't stop watching because it was entertaining and I was in shock.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Aug 8, 2013)

To those guests: that bathroom stall door is broken and bounces back when you try to shut and lock it real fast! Slow down and it locks just fine, how many times does it have to bounce back at you? 2,3 nope 4 or 5 usually. And the one specifically today as I was in the next stall- it's not the doors fault you dropped your drawers faster than you noticed it opening to show everyone- why curse out the door and share it with the little girls in the restroom?(7 times for you to get it closed- *snickers-loudly*)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 8, 2013)

defang said:


> To the one guest who I had to help do math: Seriously? If you think the computer and I don't know how to subtract $20 from $30 and whine enough til a GSTL comes over, I'm very worried for you and your bratty little child.
> 
> And to the one guest who rings up a $300 grocery order, all bagged and ready to go, only to find out your check won't go through and then bitch at me about it, are you kidding me???? You really should check that there's enough in your account BEFORE you come shopping!!
> 
> And to all the guests who patiently waited during these two situations, thank you. You guys were so caring and compassionate, you really made up for those two. I may or may not have "accidentally" said you had a reusable bag or two to make up for the wait. Thank you.



To the guest who ALWAYS has an issue when you come in...I know EXACTLY what you were told, I heard the conversation. The person you spoke to couldn't have given you a price because SHE DOESNT KNOW HOW TO LOOK ONE UP!!! A "discount" card "discounts" the price of the medication, based on the cash price. If it goes up, the "discount" stays the same and you will therefore pay more, it's basic math! Not only were you a royal PITA about the cost of your let's meds, you them made me put every single thing you had in a separate bag, including your gallons of lemonade, 6-packs of Pepsi (the plastic bottles), , jumbo pack of 36 rolls of TP, even your frozen potatoes had to each be in its own bag. If you need the bags for something, it would be easier for me to just give you a damn pack of them, rather than make the 6 people behind you wait!

To the guest behind her: thank you for being so understanding and calling a spade a spade, or in your words, a bitch a bitch" LMAO!!! Even though you said you'd never ask us to ring up ANYTHING other than your Rx, I'd GLADLY do it for you because you made my night by calling me a "saint" :angel:


----------



## lovecats (Aug 8, 2013)

To that one guest who came to find me when you had dropped an egg back in dairy - thank you!  Like I told you, there are so many times when someone breaks something, drops something, etc. and don't bother to tell anyone.  Thanks again!:excited:


----------



## doxie71 (Aug 8, 2013)

To the woman yesterday who tried to argue with me over a dvd/vhs player- Combo means it plays both. I don't care that you read on the internet that combo means it transfers vhs to dvd. It would say on the box somewhere if it had that capability. This one doesn't. I promise you combo does not equal copy/transfer. And yes, the number you had written down is different than what is on the box. The number you have written down is our DPCI, the one on the box is the model number. It's a completely different system.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Aug 8, 2013)

To the guest who came up to my register yesterday, said "We're in a huge hurry," dumped $650 of Ready-to-Wear merchandise on my conveyor belt, swiped her card, then left her teenage daughter alone to take out all the bags...

I hope you made it to football practice on time.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2013)

To that one guest who called today...no, we don't have Halloween stuff in yet.  Let us get through BTS first, please.  Until then, go away.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

For the family who wandered obliviously around our BTS area for over FIFTEEN MINUTES TODAY while your youngest cried, screamed, screeched, squealed, wailed, bellowed, hollered, yelled, and yowled from his seat in your cart:

Congratulations. You gave me the worst headache I've had in years, while also making me laugh at the over-the-top vocal calisthenics your child felt compelled to go to, for whatever reason. Your little one no doubt has a promising future ahead of him as a frontman for a death metal band, or, potentially, wowing them on the Senate floor filibustering his guts out...


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 8, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest who called today...no, we don't have Halloween stuff in yet.  Let us get through BTS first, please.  Until then, go away.



jesus. you got one of those too?!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 8, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest who called today...no, we don't have Halloween stuff in yet.  Let us get through BTS first, please.  Until then, go away.



My store has halloween stuff already stocked on a few endcaps...
(I'm non-spot, for those who havent figured it out yet)


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 9, 2013)

To the guest standing in electronics, yelling "Where are the movies?" "I need a Target employee!"...GO AWAY! You're obnoxious. 

To the other guests I got to help today, I'm glad you were nice to me and when I checked out your purchases you thanked me for my help.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 9, 2013)

To that one guest: I don't care if you got the coupon from our Catalina printers, it says MANUFACTURER'S COUPON at the top; it's not a Target coupon. You're not using two manufacturer's coupons on the same item. It's not only Target policy, but it's also this specific manufacturer's policy. No matter how hard you try to convince me otherwise, I will most certainly not Vibe it for you, and neither will my GSA. Now kindly see yourself out the door and direct yourself to the nearest Wal-Mart.


----------



## ThatOneTM (Aug 10, 2013)

To that one guest who applied for the REDcard and didn't get approved and then insisted we "Take it back", sorry no can do! No one forced you to apply for it, and you could have decided otherwise at any point during the transaction.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2013)

ThatOneTM said:


> To that one guest who applied for the REDcard and didn't get approved and then insisted we "Take it back", sorry no can do! No one forced you to apply for it, and you could have decided otherwise at any point during the transaction.



What, you didn't know that we have the ability to magically raise guests' credit scores?


----------



## paidtosmile (Aug 11, 2013)

To that one guest who lets all 4 of their elementary-aged kids run around unsupervised in softlines, I don't know if it was you or your four kids that were more annoying. No, this isn't a playground. No, the racks that I just zoned are not opportune "hide and seek" spots. No, the red phones at spill stations most certainly are not toys, please don't pick them up and please don't try dialing 911.

To the parents of these kids: LEARN HOW TO F*CKING BE A RESPONSIBLE PARENT IN PUBLIC PLACES.


----------



## sher (Aug 12, 2013)

To that guy who was looking for cleats 2 seconds after the closing announcement... just after I called softlines cleared, are you fricking kidding me? Who shops for cleats at 10pm on a Sunday night!? Also, maybe you want to try the Effinger down the street instead (though not at 10pm on Sunday. They keep normal hours).


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 12, 2013)

to the guest sitting down at food ave who asked me while i was sitting down on my break if i could please get her some napkins, and a medium sized lemonade...

first off, im on my break so...no

second, my hands are REALLY dirty from the backroom so i dont think you want me touching your napkins

and third, does this look like the fucking olive garden to you? do i look like a waiter to you? 

and to the same crack head who comes in the store everyday...no, im not lending you my phone to call your wife, so fuck off.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 13, 2013)

to that one guest....you have quite a mouth but I think we will be great friends. (She and I got to talking/venting and we ended up exchanging numbers)


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one guest....you have quite a mouth but I think we will be great friends. (She and I got to talking/venting and we ended up exchanging numbers)



Be careful...remember how dicey things can get from when Constanza starting blurring the lines among his various circles...

Mind you, I do occasionally break the fourth wall ( or is it the third wall? Or have I just been listening to too much Pink Floyd lately?... ) myself, but one has to proceed with caution.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 15, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to that one guest....you have quite a mouth but I think we will be great friends. (She and I got to talking/venting and we ended up exchanging numbers)
> ...



of course!! We truly just vented about exes....but I am going to proceed slowly. I don't have a life...just trying to find one!!


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Aug 17, 2013)

To that one guest I saw using one of our phones on the lane to request a backup after the GSTL had just called for one. GET OFF OUR PHONE! I don’t know if you saw me glare at you after, but those phones are not for you. I know we are busy but you have no business being on our phones. If I see you again you’ll get more than a glare from me.. 

To those two guests who apologized for being on their cell phone while checking out  , thank you. Thank you for acknowledging that you were being rude and apologizing. You are good guests , I wish more guests who would jabber on their phone while checking out were like you and apologize for their behavior.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 17, 2013)

To that one guest: 

Shut the fuck up. I don't care if you have frozen stuff and the cart mover is blocking your exit. I have a job to do. It's not that hot today. I highly doubt 30 seconds is going to make a difference.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 18, 2013)

to those guests who said "oh, Miss Babytrees, blah blah blah" a) I am not sure if you were dissing me  but b) thanks for reminding me that I was wearing my name tag LOL

to every single guest....you all are slobs...it is tax free week, not leave your manners at home week.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2013)

To that one guest who said "I know you're fixing this, so I'm gonna replace what I take" while doing the yogurts. You are my most favorite person in the whole wide world.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to those guests who said "oh, Miss Babytrees, blah blah blah" a) I am not sure if you were dissing me  but b) thanks for reminding me that I was wearing my name tag LOL



I always find it weird but sorta flattering when someone uses my name. A few brothas were looking for something and after I told them, one said "Thanks Dan." After a while they're looking for something else and they spot me and one goes "'Ey Danny!" I don't mind being called any variant of my name, but Danny seems reserved for playfulness to me. I rarely get called it, I just find it odd.


----------



## sher (Aug 18, 2013)

I hate when they call me by my name. I still get all "wait, how'd you know my name!?" for half a second before realizing "oh, duh. name tag." It's suuuper awkward if I'm wearing someone else's name and don't realize when an overly friendly guest is calling me by "my name." I'd rather be just your (anonymous) friendly neighborhood target team member than be Sher to a stranger. 

I think I just have an issue with the idea of someone knowing my name when I don't get to know theirs.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Aug 18, 2013)

Now I know what the GSTLs and GSTMs were complaining about. To those deal hunters, seriously.

I understand sales and deals are cool, but some guests get really nasty when they can't have their way.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 18, 2013)

sher said:


> I think I just have an issue with the idea of someone knowing my name when I don't get to know theirs.



This.  I hate that.  There is a regular I have in Food Ave, knows lots about me.  It took me a year and a half before I knew his name.  I mean we'd talk for a long time each time he'd come in and I even bought some coins from him, but he wouldn't tell me his name.  My favorite regular and all always called him Log Truck, because we couldn't understand a damn word he said.  He finally brought in a piece of mail that had his name on it and I figured it out!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 18, 2013)

OrangeJuice said:


> Now I know what the GSTLs and GSTMs were complaining about. To those deal hunters, seriously.
> 
> I understand sales and deals are cool, but some guests get really nasty when they can't have their way.



I knew couponers were a bunch of f**king asshats, but that's just unreal.  I'd risk getting fired to beat the s**t out of some of those people.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 18, 2013)

There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store. Yes, I'm fine when people whistle for short periods but this guy will whistle upon arrival and won't stop even when he leaves. It's just enough to drive me up a wall, because on top of him whistling there's people who'll approach me saying their shopping experience is disturbed by a man who can't shut up for a minute! Like most of the strange people that catch my attention, I named him Colonel Disney because he whistles Disney and Wizard of Oz.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Avid Whistler While Shopping.*

There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store. Yes, I'm fine when people whistle for short periods but this guy will whistle upon arrival and won't stop even when he leaves. It's just enough to drive me up a wall, because on top of him whistling there's people who'll approach me saying their shopping experience is disturbed by a man who can't shut up for a minute! Like most of the strange people that catch my attention, I named him Colonel Disney because he whistles Disney and Wizard of Oz. 

Any idea how to deal with him?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 18, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store. Yes, I'm fine when people whistle for short periods but this guy will whistle upon arrival and won't stop even when he leaves. It's just enough to drive me up a wall, because on top of him whistling there's people who'll approach me saying their shopping experience is disturbed by a man who can't shut up for a minute! Like most of the strange people that catch my attention, I named him Colonel Disney because he whistles Disney and Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Any idea how to deal with him?



Go to backroom, run him down with a wave and tell him that this was his warning to shut the f*** up.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> OrangeJuice said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know what the GSTLs and GSTMs were complaining about. To those deal hunters, seriously.
> ...



Be lucky you aren't at my store. Ever see the Gypsy Sisters show? Those idiots come into all of the Targets with a handful of coupons, half of which don't work, and yell at us because we can't take them all.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 18, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store. Yes, I'm fine when people whistle for short periods but this guy will whistle upon arrival and won't stop even when he leaves. It's just enough to drive me up a wall, because on top of him whistling there's people who'll approach me saying their shopping experience is disturbed by a man who can't shut up for a minute! Like most of the strange people that catch my attention, I named him Colonel Disney because he whistles Disney and Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Any idea how to deal with him?



An axe and a six foot deep hole?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 18, 2013)

sher said:


> I hate when they call me by my name. I still get all "wait, how'd you know my name!?" for half a second before realizing "oh, duh. name tag." It's suuuper awkward if I'm wearing someone else's name and don't realize when an overly friendly guest is calling me by "my name." I'd rather be just your (anonymous) friendly neighborhood target team member than be Sher to a stranger.
> 
> I think I just have an issue with the idea of someone knowing my name when I don't get to know theirs.



All kinds of this. I dont want these people in my home. They're not guests. We're not friends. If I want to extend my name to them for professional or courtesy reasons, that's my perogative (aaand earworm) but these name-tag shit is pissing me off.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2013)

It's the the teenagers who think it's funny to use your name over and over again that just piss me off.
The next step up from that is when they are with their parents.
It's meant to be insulting and a way of looking down on people who have to wear name tags.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2013)

Bookworm Chick said:


> To those two guests who apologized for being on their cell phone while checking out  , thank you. Thank you for acknowledging that you were being rude and apologizing. You are good guests , I wish more guests who would jabber on their phone while checking out were like you and apologize for their behavior.



My personal favorites are the ones that tell the person "Can I call you back? I'm cashing out at Target." and hang up rather than chatting away when I'm trying to ask them if they'd like to save 5% today and every day by opening a Red Card.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 18, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when they call me by my name. I still get all "wait, how'd you know my name!?" for half a second before realizing "oh, duh. name tag." It's suuuper awkward if I'm wearing someone else's name and don't realize when an overly friendly guest is calling me by "my name." I'd rather be just your (anonymous) friendly neighborhood target team member than be Sher to a stranger.
> ...





commiecorvus said:


> It's the the teenagers who think it's funny to use your name over and over again that just piss me off.
> The next step up from that is when they are with their parents.
> It's meant to be insulting and a way of looking down on people who have to wear name tags.



I had a friend that worked in the deli at my store, that he lost his name tag and had to wait forever on a replacement.  To "speed up" the process, he would just use some off the roll of disposable name tags and come up with a new one each day.

Here are some of his names:
Voltron, Megatron, Indiana Jones, The Batman, Batman, McGyver, Superman, Clark Kent (SHH!), Not Aquaman, Scooby-Doo, Johnny Bravo, and also the name of two of the ETL's at my store he didn't like.

That was a lot of fun.  Guests would have no idea who to complain about either, because who will take that s**t seriously?
"Yes, hi, I'm very upset because The Batman wouldn't help me?"  "Uh... okay... *crazzzzyyyyy*"


----------



## babytrees (Aug 18, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when they call me by my name. I still get all "wait, how'd you know my name!?" for half a second before realizing "oh, duh. name tag." It's suuuper awkward if I'm wearing someone else's name and don't realize when an overly friendly guest is calling me by "my name." I'd rather be just your (anonymous) friendly neighborhood target team member than be Sher to a stranger.
> ...



these both are so correct. I have a few regulars who don't call me by name and I like them better for it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> It's the the teenagers who think it's funny to use your name over and over again that just piss me off.
> The next step up from that is when they are with their parents.
> It's meant to be insulting and a way of looking down on people who have to wear name tags.



I've rarely had teenagers do this...usually it's middle aged men (with the same mentality of doing it to be insulting).  I wish there was a FFF way to deal with it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 18, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store.
> Any idea how to deal with him?


Send him to my counter.
I've got room in the walk-in & plenty of degreaser. :spiteful:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 18, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store.
> 
> Any idea how to deal with him?



Scream "*OH MY GOD, LEAVE ME ALONE. WHY WON'T YOU LEAVE ME ALONE?*" ... He'll never come back :spiteful:


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> adcamper92 said:
> 
> 
> > There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store.
> ...



This will work even better if you get some stage blood to leak out between your fingers as you hold them to your ears while you drop to your knees.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> This will work even better if you get some stage blood to leak out between your fingers as you hold them to your ears while you drop to your knees.


Which reminds me, the Halloween reset is coming up fast.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 18, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> There's always been this one guest who comes in and whistles throughout the entire store. Yes, I'm fine when people whistle for short periods but this guy will whistle upon arrival and won't stop even when he leaves. It's just enough to drive me up a wall, because on top of him whistling there's people who'll approach me saying their shopping experience is disturbed by a man who can't shut up for a minute! Like most of the strange people that catch my attention, I named him Colonel Disney because he whistles Disney and Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Any idea how to deal with him?



I don't like the guests who like to sing to themselves as they shop...Can you say crazy???

To the guests who came in at 8am on the dot for Disney Infinity...go away. We ain't gonna sell out. And, calm down please!!!

To that other guest, just because you tell me a sob story isn't going to make me haggle with you on stuff in electronics. Also, brush your teeth. Ew.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 18, 2013)

to the 6 people i had to repeatedly tell that they could not use their coupons. PLEASE GO AWAY AND NEVER COME BACK! You made the end of my day terrible and I hated having to run from register to register telling you no. 

To the guest that told me i was "her favorite manager at any retail store". Thanks for seeing that I was having a bit of a crazy day and taking the time to tell me you appreciate me and the others who work in my "friendly" store. The guests like you are the reason i love my job!


----------



## sher (Aug 19, 2013)

OrangeJuice said:


> Now I know what the GSTLs and GSTMs were complaining about. To those deal hunters, seriously.
> 
> I understand sales and deals are cool, but some guests get really nasty when they can't have their way.



Damn. I skipped around the thread and saw that a lot of them were getting the games for free or 99cent and then trading them in for the trade-in cash. Personally, I think Target should honor it. Target's aware of the lower prices at the stores they price match, so they shouldn't make these deals that can have this kind of result. There should've been some sort of fine print... like you shouldn't be able to mix sales and coupons with price match and the $20 off shouldn't apply to games that cost less than x amount of dollars. You shouldn't be able to get $20 off more than once. 

Even though I think Target should honor it since they have the tech to predict it and could've prevented it with a little bit of "fine print," a bunch of those people were dicks about the situation.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Aug 19, 2013)

But the Price Match policy says you use Target coupons first, then if the competitor's price is still lower, then the price match can be applied. I mean it makes sense when the GSTMs explained it to me, if the competitor's price is lower than Target's price or sale, then they will price match. It wouldn't make sense to price match then apply the Target savings on top of that. That is why those deal hunters were trying to sneak in the reservation card after the price match and then got mad when our GSTMs were denying them. They said they could do the Target sale then price match the game to 19.99 because competitor is lower or ignore the Target sale and price match to 19.99.

But people still get mad that they don't get to pay a dollar something even though I think 19.99 sounds like a pretty good price for a video game thing.


----------



## NoRedCards (Aug 19, 2013)

To the threesome that was shopping on Saturday morning.....its bad enough that you insisted on walking back and forth in front of me while I'm trying to check on some of the massive chemical pull that the system decided we needed to do, but was it really freaking necessary to bow as you did it.....I almost needed to borrow the degreaser.....


----------



## lovecats (Aug 19, 2013)

To the rather immature (but creative) guests who did this last night, I have only one thing to say.... WHY!!!!

I tried to upload the picture but it for some reason wouldn't do it but someone took every single one of our black plungers off the shelf and actually suctioned them to the floor in the aisle.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2013)

*refills degreaser bottles for NoRedCards*


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 20, 2013)

To that one guest:  You were a complete ass to me....as well as a moron.  It's a simple concept...however you paid for the item, is how you get the money refunded to you.  If you used your debit card as a credit, there is no option to get cash back.  No, the cashier had nothing to do with running it as a credit...you (or your wife or whoever) chose that option.  I don't care if you've filed bankruptcy...that has nothing to do with the credit/debit option on debit cards.  And calling me stupid when you have no idea what you are talking about is even more obnoxious.  I also don't care if you spent over $100 on your purchase...you still can't have the return portion back in cash.  And suggesting we use a screwdriver to open the register to open it and give you cash?  Umm no.  I truly don't believe you've been in retail for 40 years...much less a day in your life.  Otherwise you would have had some clue as to any of it.

Also, no, you cannot have my last name.  You are welcome to call corporate...I gave you my first name and position in the store.  Believe me, they'll find me if they want to.  And why can't you have my last name?  Because you freaking flipped out when I wouldn't give it to you!  Like, seriously flipped out!  That is why we don't give out our last names.

I can't believe the GSTL humored you and wasted his time calling the refund center to try and get you cash back.  Needless to say, that was shot down.  For the way you treated me, good...you deserved it.

Just know I know how to do my job much better than you do...and calling me an idiot and threatening me does little to help your case.  You claim you aren't usually an ass...well, I didn't believe that one, either.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 20, 2013)

To that one guest....

Yes, I "double" charged you for that product.  You bought two of them!  I'm sorry it was a bad coincidence that the product right underneath it happened to be for the exact same price as the two of the product you were challenging me on.  But on top of it, you still acted like it was my fault, and that I did something wrong simply because you can't read a receipt.  But take a hint...next time you don't want to be charged for something, don't buy it.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Aug 20, 2013)

To that one guest's daughter:

I'm sorry your mother was such a bitch. If she berates you elsewhere as bad as she railed on you in the checklane I'm surpised you've never tried to muder her in her sleep.

To the mother:

The checklane is not the place to sort out what you want to buy, ending up with a 1/3rd of a cart of reshop. And I don't care that you're moving or whatever. Nor do I care that your middle schooler is "selfish" and "ungrateful". Considering the embarassed looks she kept floating my way, I would venture to guess that she s a bit more magure than she should be because of your public antics. Good work, you'll end up with a daughter who will never answer the phone that one last time...


----------



## FleetBritches (Aug 20, 2013)

To many guests...

Trust me, I hate it as much as you do that it is in my _job description_ to have to ask you if you'd like to apply for a REDcard, but you don't have to be rude. It's a simple question that warrants a simple answer, don't be a jerk and chew me out for asking. It serves no purpose.


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 20, 2013)

To the guest who cornered me at the TV wall when I was trying to get to the electronics stockroom:

When an item on your Target App says "Online only", that means ONLINE ONLY.  Don't get pissy because it's not on our shelves.  When an online only item is out of stock, we have absolutely no way of finding out when they will have more.  Being a dick about it and demanding I find out means I will gladly make you wait on the floor for 15 minutes while I do the electronics CAFs before I feed you a story about a supplier problem and it's going to be another month or so before they will have that TV available.


And a couple of others from a previous grocery store job both on Thanksgiving day (we were open until 2pm):

Saying "I can't believe they are making you work when you should be spending time with your family" makes me want to scream "They are making me work because you are shopping instead of spending time with your family!!"

Don't cuss me out because we don't have any frozen pumpkin pies left at 1:30pm on Thanksgiving Day.  When I point out that I had 20 cases that morning that all sold by 11am and that I had originally ordered 50 but the DC ran out, don't tell me I should have planned for that.  As far as I'm concerned, I had our pie sales perfectly forecasted.  If I had ended up with any left over, they would have easily sold when Christmas ramped up.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 20, 2013)

to the guest who called another guest a wetback because he accidentally bumped into him... calm the fuck down...what does race have to do with someone bumping into you? fucking prick


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest:  You were a complete ass to me....as well as a moron.  It's a simple concept...however you paid for the item, is how you get the money refunded to you.  If you used your debit card as a credit, there is no option to get cash back.  No, the cashier had nothing to do with running it as a credit...you (or your wife or whoever) chose that option.  I don't care if you've filed bankruptcy...that has nothing to do with the credit/debit option on debit cards.  And calling me stupid when you have no idea what you are talking about is even more obnoxious.  I also don't care if you spent over $100 on your purchase...you still can't have the return portion back in cash.  And suggesting we use a screwdriver to open the register to open it and give you cash?  Umm no.  I truly don't believe you've been in retail for 40 years...much less a day in your life.  Otherwise you would have had some clue as to any of it.
> 
> Also, no, you cannot have my last name.  You are welcome to call corporate...I gave you my first name and position in the store.  Believe me, they'll find me if they want to.  And why can't you have my last name?  Because you freaking flipped out when I wouldn't give it to you!  Like, seriously flipped out!  That is why we don't give out our last names.
> 
> ...



Why do people think that saying "I was a (insert your job title here)" is magically going to make you change your mind? We get the "I was a pharmacy tech once" (someone even tried "I was a pharmacIST" too....ummmm, doubtful dude, you're too much of a dumbass to be a pharmacIST) ALL THE TIME in the pharmacy and the people are effing CLUELESS as to how a pharmacy actually WORKS!!!


----------



## dbabydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I couldn't have said it better myself. Honestly. Especially about the returns thing, jeez that makes my skin crawl. 

*throws item on the counter, still in the bag, and starts texting*
WTF IS THAT. I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU WANT. 

And about the coming in your line with your light off, I always think to myself that there's a Walmart down the road and they'll wait 10 times longer, guaranteed. 
At Target, you will never wait more than 5 mins to be helped. And even that's pushing it, so if you're in THAT much of a hurry, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## doxie71 (Aug 23, 2013)

dbabydoll said:


> And about the coming in your line with your light off, I always think to myself that there's a Walmart down the road and they'll wait 10 times longer, guaranteed.
> At Target, you will never wait more than 5 mins to be helped. And even that's pushing it, so if you're in THAT much of a hurry, I'm not sure what to tell you.



I turn my light on when I go up for backup, and once it slows back down I will turn my light off so I can get back to whatever I was doing. So many times, I will have people just walk up and start unloading. It turns into me going "I'm sorry, this is my last guest, I'm closing" an at that point they look up and see my light is off and go elsewhere.


----------



## Nos116 (Aug 24, 2013)

To the guest at the END of the backed-up line who asks where I'm going to put my back-up cashier when she gets up front, I will never tell you.  I will always send someone who was there before you.  Seriously.

Me on walkie: "I need a back-up to the lanes."
Guest:  "Which one will they open?"
Me:  "It depends which side of the store they're coming from."  (Which is true.  I'm not going to make another TM wade through guests to get on a lane.  If I know where the TM is coming from, then I'll pick a number, but I still won't send that guest there. :spiteful: )


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 24, 2013)

To that one guest that walked in right as the store was being closed for the night, you were the most kind, gentle soul I had met all day. Your demeanor was purely amazing. It was like angels shitting out gold bars. You did not need to say sorry repeatedly for delaying the closing, your kindness and politeness was thanks enough. I appreciate it, you made my entire night. Thank you SO SO much.


----------



## That One Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

To that one guest, yes sir go ahead and keep pushing those ******* deodorants to the back I absolutely LOVE coming back and having to pull them forward again


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 25, 2013)

That One Guy said:


> To that one guest, yes sir go ahead and keep pushing those ******* deodorants to the back I absolutely LOVE coming back and having to pull them forward again



You don't have pushers in your deodorant aisles? Not that they're all that effective, but still.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Aug 25, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> That One Guy said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest, yes sir go ahead and keep pushing those ******* deodorants to the back I absolutely LOVE coming back and having to pull them forward again
> ...


 
Ours always break, and end caps don't have them....


----------



## antivibe (Aug 25, 2013)

To the guest that was looking for rope, I told you where to look for it and you just kept on shouting "I ALREADY CHECKED THERE! THERE IS NOTHING THERE!!" 
You obviously didn't check properly, but I don't care. You were being obnoxious and you should just use your intestines as rope.

To the guest who had a tantrum because he bought moldy strawberries, get over it. You bought moldy fruit, return the damn thing and get your money back. You don't have to yell
at us. You told us that you fed your party guests the moldy strawberries and that you pissed them all off. How the hell do you not notice mold on a strawberry?


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 26, 2013)

To that one guest who starts yelling at the person over at Guest Service and I because we don't price match our brand of milk for other store's. And to top it off I said "Don't have a cow over it." Oops.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> To that one guest who starts yelling at the person over at Guest Service and I because we don't price match our brand of milk for other store's. And to top it off I said "Don't have a cow over it." Oops.



Seriously??? How much more expensive can we be? Where I live, we are just about the cheapest...even cheaper than Wal-Mart and Aldi's! I think only Sam's Club has us beat by a whopping 10 cents....

To that one guest who called in refills and said "I'm on my way, I'll be there in 5 minutes and I EXPECT them to be done", honey, if you were IN the store and requested refills of your FIVE prescriptions, there's no way in HADES they'd be done in 5 minutes!!! Thank your lucky stars we weren't busy and were able to get them done in 20! Calling corporate to complain is going to get you NOWHERE!!!

To that other guest, coming in and yelling at our ETL-Rx about your RxRewards and telling her she HAD to call to find out why you weren't getting your cards was ALSO going to get you nowhere fast. She offered you the use of OUR phone just like I and 2 others did, because we KNEW that they wouldn't talk to US about YOUR account (which they wouldn't). Refusing to speak to them got you nothing. I HOPE you switch pharmacies because you're a disgusting pig and we really don't need your addicted behind scaring off other customers....


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 27, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> adcamper92 said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who starts yelling at the person over at Guest Service and I because we don't price match our brand of milk for other store's. And to top it off I said "Don't have a cow over it." Oops.
> ...



Kroger and Publix have milk prices the lowest around here (Kroger currently has $2.84/gallon).

Target is 3rd, Wal-Mart is 4th (I don't drink Wal-Mart's milk though, it tastes funny), Sam's Club is 5th.

Local chains are between Wal-Mart and Sam's Club.


----------



## DotWarner (Aug 27, 2013)

To that one customer last night at Wally:  Did you really think it was a smart idea to be playing with your remote control car in a busy store while we are stocking?  It's not safe and I'm glad no one tripped over it before I picked it up and handed it to you.  
Just when I think I've seen everything, I get reminded that I really haven't.  At least the night got better after that because that was a bad way to start the night.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > adcamper92 said:
> ...


Interesting....it's only $2.69 at my store (just bought some last night)  WM is $2.99, Aldi is $2.89 (at least it was the last time I was there), Sam's is $2.59. The grocery stores are over $3.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 28, 2013)

Walmart is $2.79 Here.. 

I pretty much just hit up Costco though. I try to not to shop Walmart because I can never find half the stuff on my grocery list... there always OOS.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 1, 2013)

To that one Guest. I honestly do believe, you got what you deserved... 

Seriously, your no more important then anyone else. What Gives you the right to *3 Parking Spots*?


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 1, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> To that one Guest. I honestly do believe, you got what you deserved...



Reminds me of when I saw this


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 1, 2013)

Was all that damage done after they parked there?
I can see taking the air out of their tires but wow.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 1, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Was all that damage done after they parked there?



It was there after they parked there. I do agree, maybe a little overboard, however, I do like the message it sends. Maybe they'll consider others next time, when they park again?


----------



## wageslave1138 (Sep 1, 2013)

Customers, in general, are getting dumber. Coupons that don't apply, price tags quoted for the wrong items, creating messes in the store without at least telling someone, these are just the tip of the iceberg. And none of us are being paid enough to go the extra mile to make up for their ignorance. When I see a considerate customer, it is a breath of fresh air in a stagnant atmosphere of stupid.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2013)

To the moms sitting & chatting while your kids ran around the café area like hellions: You were completely oblivious to the havoc your spawn were wreaking until you overheard a couple of catty guests commenting on your kids' 'crappy up-bringing'. Your expressions of outrage were down right comical.
Never more glad that school has started.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 1, 2013)

My dad takes up two or four spots many times. I always tell him that I can't wait for his truck to get keyed.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 2, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> > To that one Guest. I honestly do believe, you got what you deserved...
> ...



There's a special place in hell for people who park like that, along with people who leave shopping carts in parking spots instead of pushing them into the corral right next to their car.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Sep 2, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> To that one Guest. I honestly do believe, you got what you deserved...
> 
> Seriously, your no more important then anyone else. What Gives you the right to *3 Parking Spots*?



Well, it's not so much a right as a reason and/or explanation, and it may even deserve its own thread in certain areas:

Guess Who's Shopping Under The Influence Today....?

( Insert ironically peppy music and perhaps a late-nite celebrity type such as Letterman, and you're good to go... )


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 3, 2013)

To that one girl that walked in today...

that ass tho! :3


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2013)

To all the out-of-town vacationers (still dressed in swim attire) barking our their orders while loudly complaining about the wait: Being perception-challenged, you failed to notice that a) there's only 2 of us & b) you are NOT the only ones at the counter. It's self-centered snobs like you that make me glad that I only worked 4 hrs on labor day. 
Time & a half wasn't enough to deal with this crapfest.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2013)

to those 3 guys last night talking about stealing something, AP is on to you. Dumb Arse.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 5, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> to those 3 guys last night talking about stealing something, AP is on to you. Dumb Arse.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> > To that one Guest. I honestly do believe, you got what you deserved...
> ...



If you want to park like that at the END of a row in a lot that never gets full, go right ahead...I've been known to do something similar simply because I'm tired of getting "door dings", but what I usually do is park over the striped lines so I'm half in the "non-spot" and half in the spot  I'd never do it in the part where everyone parks...


----------



## DotWarner (Sep 7, 2013)

That second car deserves to get blocked in by several people.  I bet they would never park like that again and found themselves surrounded by several parked cars.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 7, 2013)

To that One Shoplifter, it was already bad that you were taking enough to hit the felony amounts, but when you pull a knife on Loss Prevention, you actually up the charge from Felony Shoplifting to Armed Robbery. 

Just as luck would have it, the moment you decided to flee (after our failed apprehension attempt) waiting outside the doors, were Local PD, who had already showed up from our call of a "theft in progress".. 

Let's just say, Karma always bites back


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 8, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> Just as luck would have it, the moment you decided to flee (after our failed apprehension attempt) waiting outside the doors, were Local PD, who had already showed up from our call of a "theft in progress"..
> 
> Let's just say, Karma always bites back



Boy I hope I can get my ETL-AP on board with more 'theft in progress' calls.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Sep 8, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesFour said:
> ...








Or this.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 8, 2013)

To my first badly behaving guest ever: Lady, I'm newish, and still learning the ropes. It is not my fault you refused to believe that the Mr. Coffee replacement decanter _will_ fit in the Mr. Coffee coffee maker. Yes, I see the little bump on top that you kept pointing to while saying 'this f***ing thing'. As I pointed out many times, very politely, we had one with a bump on top, and one with a flat lid. I didn't understand if you wanted the bump or the flat lid because you wouldn't explain, you just pointed at the bump and said 'this f***ing thing' again. About ten times. To all my other guests tonight who were nice and polite, thank you. You have brightened my mood when I'm stressed over other team members or guests.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 9, 2013)

Guest 1) Please dont set the mulch in the parking lot on fire, thanks
Guest 2) Thanks for attempting to steal wii games. You're an idiot.
Guest 3) No my ETL isn't racist, you're a defensive moron.


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 9, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> Guest 1) Please dont set the mulch in the parking lot on fire, thanks
> Guest 2) Thanks for attempting to steal wii games. You're an idiot.
> Guest 3) No my ETL isn't racist, you're a defensive moron.



Last summer it was so hot our mulch actually combusted


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 9, 2013)

That may have been the case here. I just blamed it on the 800 cigarette butts nearby.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 10, 2013)

We had that happen a few times. CA just kept a Water Bottle on hand to put out any small flames.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2013)

When I said the same thing to a guest attempting the same thing, she said "I don't think you understand...."
I said "On the contrary, I understand what you're ATTEMPTING but our policy forbids it. You see, you have to actually BUY one to get one free."

*Buy One Get One Free Coupons (BOGO):
•BOGO coupons cannot be combined (i.e. you cannot use two BOGO coupons on two items and get both for free). Unless stated otherwise on the coupon, the use of one Buy One Get One Free coupon requires that two of the valid items are presented at checkout of which one item will be charged to the guest and the 2nd item will be discounted by its full retail price.
•A second cents-off coupon of the same type cannot be redeemed towards the purchase price of the first item.
     •If a Target BOGO coupon is used, one additional manufacturer coupon may be used on the first item.
     •If a Manufacturer BOGO coupon is used, one additional Target coupon may be used on the first item.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 13, 2013)

To the guest who got caught stealing, and then tried to attack our TPS with a switch blade...

lmao, you stupid cholo mother fucker, not only do you have shoplifting under your record, but now you have an assault with a deadly weapon on your hands as well (i believe that is the correct term), and all over stealing a ps3 game? i ought to punch you in the face myself for being such a dumbass.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 19, 2013)

To that one guest: No, we cannot sell you the display model of the vacuum you want, which isn't even on display, as I pointed out. As I _also_ pointed out, several times, we are legally not allowed to sell the display models, and no, I will not go ask someone else. Also, you're a rather large man, and I'm a very small female. You couldn't have taken two seconds to help me pull the box off the shelf, when I was juggling other items and my PDA, when I had already put back the one in front of the box you demanded to see two minutes later? And no, I _don't_ 'know a damn thing about vacuums', because all I know is that my family owns a Dyson. What, because I'm a woman I have to know all about vacuums?


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 19, 2013)

V 42 said:


> To that one guest: No, we cannot sell you the display model of the vacuum you want, which isn't even on display, as I pointed out. As I _also_ pointed out, several times, we are legally not allowed to sell the display models, and no, I will not go ask someone else. Also, you're a rather large man, and I'm a very small female. You couldn't have taken two seconds to help me pull the box off the shelf, when I was juggling other items and my PDA, when I had already put back the one in front of the box you demanded to see two minutes later? And no, I _don't_ 'know a damn thing about vacuums', because all I know is that my family owns a Dyson. What, because I'm a woman I have to know all about vacuums?



Our GSTL told a guest that they couldn't buy a display vacuum. After the GSTL left the guest's company the put the display in their cart anyways and went to check out. Who did they run into? Yep. You guessed it. That was a good day.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 19, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> Our GSTL told a guest that they couldn't buy a display vacuum. After the GSTL left the guest's company the put the display in their cart anyways and went to check out. Who did they run into? Yep. You guessed it. That was a good day.



Proof that some people are just very stupid and entitled...-shakes head- I wouldn't be surprised if the man I had to deal with...he actually came looking for me to help him, and unluckily I had just come out of the office after getting a new walkie...had done the same thing.


----------



## sher (Sep 20, 2013)

To that one guest who was in line behind that biotch, thanks for that compliment. Turned the whole day around, to be honest.

I can't believe Target allows people to return things after 90 fricking days. It doesn't take that long to realize you don't want something. The woman with the attitude refused to pay until I found out if the return policy was indeed 90 days. I didn't know it. I didn't mind finding out for her, but she had the worst attitude about it. Guest behind her wanted to yell at her haha, thought I handled it well. My mom always told me to kill em with kindness, so that's just how I roll, usually.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 20, 2013)

To that one guest that yelled at me because my store didn't take food stamps:

Newsflash. it's a LIQUOR STORE. granted we sell gatorade, water, and all the junk food that you would have gotten anyways, 

it's a LIQUOR STORE. there should have been an alarm that went off in your under 50 IQ head that said "hey, this place might not take food stamps. let me bully the cashier and be a complete fucking asshole"

it's a wonder you were able to get a drivers license. unless you sucked off the instructor.


----------



## mxrbook (Sep 21, 2013)

Guest:  I'd like the display model.
ME:      Sorry, we can't sell the display model.
Guest:  But I want it!
ME:     Yes, I know, but we aren't allowed the sell the display model.

Next Day:
Guest at Service Desk:  I bought this toaster and it doesn't have an electric cord - I couldn't even plug it in!  What kinda crap do you sell anyway?
ME:                           I told you last night that we aren't allowed to sell the display models.  This is why.


----------



## antivibe (Sep 21, 2013)

Guests who want to forcefully buy displays are the worst.
Me: "I can't sell you this; it's missing the powercord!"
Guest: *blank stare*
Guest: So can I buy it or not? Ugh let me talk to a manager!

unish:


----------



## V 42 (Sep 21, 2013)

To that one horrible, shitty, bitchy guest I had today: Fuck. You. That is all.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 21, 2013)

My favorite was the time a guest was demanding to be sold a display model and the poor HL TM was trying to explain why she couldn't and the guest wasn't hearing it.
So I came up and explained that the power cords were cut off and picked it up only to realize I'd missed that one when I did the set a couple of days before (which was why we didn't have the product).
Before the guest could say anything I cut the cord and walked away.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Sep 22, 2013)

So last night, my GSTL called for a backup and I was at the fitting room talking with my SL/FRO about zone and such (at my store the fitting room is pretty much across from the lanes) so I called over the walkie that I would head up. There are two guests standing out. The first one has like 10 things maybe and the first thing he says is "Not to be a jerk or anything." and I'm thinking 'please for the love of god don't finish that sentience.' He proceeds to tell me that EVERY TIME he comes into our store he not only drops a lot of money into our registers, but he always waits in line forever and that we really need to fix what ever system we are using. also drops this line on me "I have better things to do at 8 o'clock on a Saturday night then stand in line at target."  So being polite I apologized and said that we have been having some issues and unexpected things come up at Food ave and guest service (which were true). He doesn't care, then my GSA comes walking by and again the guy complains to him. My GSA says the same thing to him and that he will make sure to give the feedback to the higher ups and leaves. The guest turns to me and says "You know sorry isn't going to cut it you guys really  need to start fixing this problem." All I could think was, if you have better things to do then be here and stand in line then why aren't you out doing them?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2013)

softlinesAngel said:


> So last night, my GSTL called for a backup and I was at the fitting room talking with my SL/FRO about zone and such (at my store the fitting room is pretty much across from the lanes) so I called over the walkie that I would head up. There are two guests standing out. The first one has like 10 things maybe and the first thing he says is "Not to be a jerk or anything." and I'm thinking 'please for the love of god don't finish that sentience.' He proceeds to tell me that EVERY TIME he comes into our store he not only drops a lot of money into our registers, but he always waits in line forever and that we really need to fix what ever system we are using. also drops this line on me "I have better things to do at 8 o'clock on a Saturday night then stand in line at target."  So being polite I apologized and said that we have been having some issues and unexpected things come up at Food ave and guest service (which were true). He doesn't care, then my GSA comes walking by and again the guy complains to him. My GSA says the same thing to him and that he will make sure to give the feedback to the higher ups and leaves. The guest turns to me and says "You know sorry isn't going to cut it you guys really  need to start fixing this problem." All I could think was, if you have better things to do then be here and stand in line then why aren't you out doing them?



I absolutely HATE when people say that!!!! I actually told one guest who used it "Well, you just go do whatever it is you have to do. We'll call you when it's ready and you can come back whenever it's more convenient for you". She was pissed because her doctor didn't write the directions on the prescription and we had to wait for them to call us back with them. What REALLY ticked her off was that we wouldn't just "take her word for what he told her" since it didn't make sense with the amount he wrote it for, it was different than the last time she had it, AND it was a controlled substance. Of course, they called about 2 minutes after she left...LOL!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 22, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> softlinesAngel said:
> 
> 
> > So last night, my GSTL called for a backup and I was at the fitting room talking with my SL/FRO about zone and such (at my store the fitting room is pretty much across from the lanes) so I called over the walkie that I would head up. There are two guests standing out. The first one has like 10 things maybe and the first thing he says is "Not to be a jerk or anything." and I'm thinking 'please for the love of god don't finish that sentience.' He proceeds to tell me that EVERY TIME he comes into our store he not only drops a lot of money into our registers, but he always waits in line forever and that we really need to fix what ever system we are using. also drops this line on me "I have better things to do at 8 o'clock on a Saturday night then stand in line at target."  So being polite I apologized and said that we have been having some issues and unexpected things come up at Food ave and guest service (which were true). He doesn't care, then my GSA comes walking by and again the guy complains to him. My GSA says the same thing to him and that he will make sure to give the feedback to the higher ups and leaves. The guest turns to me and says "You know sorry isn't going to cut it you guys really  need to start fixing this problem." All I could think was, if you have better things to do then be here and stand in line then why aren't you out doing them?
> ...


Then they freak out when you ask for id.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2013)

To the women (and it's ALWAYS women) who place & pay for their order, then do a quick run to the bathroom/checklane/deli/pharmacy/any place within a 10 mi radius: We made your drink(s) & had them ready. I'm sorry they were cold by the time you got back but that's not my problem; it's yours. If you don't like cold lattes, pick up your @#$%!! drink a little sooner!
I'm going back over to FA before I have to get the degreaser again....


----------



## wageslave1138 (Sep 22, 2013)

to the people who ask us why we can't look up your Red Card information...

why would you want us to have more access to your financial information? don't you see the potential for abuse by an unscrupulous employee? or is your inability to have your stuff with you my fault?


----------



## daninnj (Sep 22, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Guest:  I'd like the display model.
> ME:      Sorry, we can't sell the display model.
> Guest:  But I want it!
> ME:     Yes, I know, but we aren't allowed the sell the display model.
> ...




This seems like it would be a two-day plot on the Retail comic.

Anyway, for anyone who wants a display, I am gonna start telling the guests that one day I saw a deranged guest start taking parts off the display models, lick them, and put them back on.


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 23, 2013)

To that one guest -

I apologize for you finding some out of date macaroni and cheese on the shelf (sadly 4 months out of date, which is even worse given how long the stuff lasts)....

But, accusing Target of helping Kraft defraud the American people because the Three Cheese variety doesn't actually tell you which three cheeses are in it (The ingredients just specify cheese sauce mix)...I had all I could to keep from either laughing in your face, and had to hurry to the back so I could finally let loose.....is there nothing better you have to do with your time?


----------



## lovecats (Sep 23, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one guest -
> 
> I apologize for you finding some out of date macaroni and cheese on the shelf (sadly 4 months out of date, which is even worse given how long the stuff lasts)....
> 
> But, accusing Target of helping Kraft defraud the American people because the Three Cheese variety doesn't actually tell you which three cheeses are in it (The ingredients just specify cheese sauce mix)...I had all I could to keep from either laughing in your face, and had to hurry to the back so I could finally let loose.....is there nothing better you have to do with your time?



I wish I had been there.  No, wait, maybe not.  Then we both would have gotten in trouble for laughing in the guest's face.  Cause we would've made the mistake of looking at each other and :laugh4:.


----------



## mxrbook (Sep 23, 2013)

A macaroni conspiracy theorist?  Oh, my.

Team, what aisle is aluminum foil on?


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 23, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one guest -
> 
> I apologize for you finding some out of date macaroni and cheese on the shelf (sadly 4 months out of date, which is even worse given how long the stuff lasts)....
> 
> But, accusing Target of helping Kraft defraud the American people because the Three Cheese variety doesn't actually tell you which three cheeses are in it (The ingredients just specify cheese sauce mix)...I had all I could to keep from either laughing in your face, and had to hurry to the back so I could finally let loose.....is there nothing better you have to do with your time?



Good thing you didn't tell them it's not even real cheese. Although, it would make for a great story if you did. :laugh4:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 23, 2013)

*Seven, six, five . . .*
Bob Evans' Six Cheese pasta lists five cheeses on the front and seven on the back, if you count something called "*hot pepper cheese food.*"


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 23, 2013)

to that one guest:

just because i sold you a 200 dollar bottle of cognac doesn't mean you can be an obnoxious motherfucking piece of shit for 45 minutes. don't pretend you don't know english. pay up and get your fucking purchase and fuck off.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Sep 24, 2013)

The express lanes where I work clearly say 10 items or less.  Most will try to keep it to that or if they are over a little will apologize.  I've had some who just don't even look and unload 20, 30 or more items on the belt.  If I see them before they unload I say something, but it usually so busy I don't notice, so I can't say anything.  This one lady had 40 items and I'm ringing as fast as I can because there's a line.  The guest next in line decides she's had enough, she reads the riot act to the gal.  The lady who had all the items looks up at the lane light and says "OH, I didn't even notice." and laughs.  Lady number two isn't letting her off the hook, she tells her if she'd hang up her damn phone she'd see what's right in front of her nose.  Lady number one pays for her stuff and scurries off never really apologizing.  I thank lady 2 because I can't say what she said.  She just said she's tired of people getting away with stuff like that.  I could have hugged her.  :yess:


----------



## Reneeisxena (Sep 25, 2013)

To that guest at the Pharmacy who screamed bloody murder because her meds were in a blister pack.  "I have arthritis you know, I can't push these out." she screamed.  "You there." pointing at one of the techs "Put these in a bottle now!"  I take them back to the tech and she tries to tell the guest it will be 5 minutes.  She screams "like hell it will!  I want them NOW!"  The tech quickly gets them in a bottle and I take them to the elderly lady.  I say "here you go, maybe you should have your doctor write the instructions for them to be put in a bottle in the first place."  She grabs the bag and screams at me "You go to hell."  I just smile and say "have a nice day."  The guest behind her just shook her head and I shrugged "can't please everyone."  My tech gave me kudos for handling her so calmly.  I told her I used to work Guest Service.  lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 26, 2013)

Reneeisxena said:


> To that guest at the Pharmacy who screamed bloody murder because her meds were in a blister pack.  "I have arthritis you know, I can't push these out." she screamed.  "You there." pointing at one of the techs "Put these in a bottle now!"  I take them back to the tech and she tries to tell the guest it will be 5 minutes.  She screams "like hell it will!  I want them NOW!"  The tech quickly gets them in a bottle and I take them to the elderly lady.  I say "here you go, maybe you should have your doctor write the instructions for them to be put in a bottle in the first place."  She grabs the bag and screams at me "You go to hell."  I just smile and say "have a nice day."  The guest behind her just shook her head and I shrugged "can't please everyone."  My tech gave me kudos for handling her so calmly.  I told her I used to work Guest Service.  lol



We have a guest like that....we've just learned to accommodate her "special needs". The one time we couldn't was when her doctor ordered an ODT med that specifically says NOT to remove it from the blister pack because it WILL disintegrate if it is put in a bottle. She still insisted we put it in a bottle so we explained that if we did, she would have to be REALLY CAREFUL with them because they would start falling apart if they were jostled around. Well, she threw them in her purse and *SURPRISE, SURPRISE*, she goes to take one and they've basically turned into powder. She called bitching and the pharmacist pretty much said "I told you so...."


----------



## daninnj (Sep 27, 2013)

I hate guests that follow you when you're zoning. You zone a section and move on to the next and they shop from the first section. Repeat all the way down the aisle. Happens in the freezers all the time.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 27, 2013)

daninnj said:


> I hate guests that follow you when you're zoning. You zone a section and move on to the next and they shop from the first section. Repeat all the way down the aisle. Happens in the freezers all the time.



Or they stand and watch you zone a section (this happens in the granola bar aisle all the time) and the minute you move to the next section they're right there and completely demolish the one you just did.  I so want to say to those guest, "Could you at least wait until I'm out of this aisle before you destroy what I just did.".


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 27, 2013)

Thats why my store never actively zoned Market during the evening.  We always team zoned it after closing.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 30, 2013)

to the few male guests who a) are willing to try the superhero unisuit pajamas and b)come out of the fitting rooms to show your family members....thank you for putting smiles on their (and my) faces.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 30, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to the few male guests who a) are willing to try the superhero unisuit pajamas and b)come out of the fitting rooms to show your family members....thank you for putting smiles on their (and my) faces.



lol on my last day i put on the batman one and ran around the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2013)

...so THAT was the blur that whizzed past my counter....


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 2, 2013)

To the older female guest I helped today. Thank you for being so sweet, nice, and funny. I was very glad I could assist you into finding something that would work for your storage needs. Please come back and shop at my store anytime. I'll be more then happy to assist you again.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 3, 2013)

To the 2 women who b*tched about the Icee flavors: I don't choose the flavors, the vendor does. 
He sometimes brings a new flavor to try but they replenish the flavors THAT SELL. 
If we don't have your favorite flavor, it's probably because it DIDN'T SELL so stop assuming I have ANYTHING to do with the choice of flavors. 
Better still, go to a convenience store & see what flavors THEY carry but just leave my counter, mkay? Buh-bye.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 3, 2013)

To that one guest who told me she didn't like integrated guest service: I could not agree more and wish more people such as yourself would speak up.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 4, 2013)

IHeartCarts said:


> To that one guest who told me she didn't like integrated guest service: I could not agree more and wish more people such as yourself would speak up.



ok ... i feel stupid.
what is integrated guest service?


----------



## V 42 (Oct 4, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> ok ... i feel stupid.
> what is integrated guest service?



I don't know, either.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 4, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who told me she didn't like integrated guest service: I could not agree more and wish more people such as yourself would speak up.
> ...



Gs has been moved to the front lanes at some stores.
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3203-Getting-Rid-of-Guest-Services


----------



## V 42 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah...thank you!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who told me she didn't like integrated guest service: I could not agree more and wish more people such as yourself would speak up.
> ...



A reeeeeally bad idea....


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2013)

A guest approaches my SB counter on her phone.
Me: "Hi, what can I g----"
Guest: "Grande latte, 2 splenda." 
Me: "Sure! Would you li---"
Guest swipes her card, turns away talking on her cell: "Sorry. Just getting my coffee. What was that?"
I start to pour the milk into a pitcher when she turns, sees the jug & says: "Nonfat!"
Turns back to her cell: "God, some people can't even fix a simple latte."
I set her drink on the counter: "Have a nice d--"
Guest grabs the drink & stalks off.
My TL finds me screaming in the walk-in.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 10, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> A guest approaches my SB counter on her phone.
> Me: "Hi, what can I g----"
> Guest: "Grande latte, 2 splenda."
> Me: "Sure! Would you li---"
> ...



Didn't you know that you were supposed to read her mind so she could continue rudely gabbing on her cell phone?  What were you thinking?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 10, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> A guest approaches my SB counter on her phone.
> Me: "Hi, what can I g----"
> Guest: "Grande latte, 2 splenda."
> Me: "Sure! Would you li---"
> ...



Do you guys grind and tamp your own shots?
My daughters solution to that kind of crap is to set the grind to Turkish which is so fine that the bottom of the cup is  a sludge of grounds.
They usually don't know until they are well away and if they come back she just smiles and says "I'm sorry, what grind did you want? You were so busy on the phone you didn't answer the first time I asked."


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Do you guys grind and tamp your own shots?
> My daughters solution to that kind of crap is to set the grind to Turkish which is so fine that the bottom of the cup is  a sludge of grounds.
> They usually don't know until they are well away and if they come back she just smiles and says "I'm sorry, what grind did you want? You were so busy on the phone you didn't answer the first time I asked."


I only wish. 
The machines we have now are pretty much automated; steam milk, pull shots. 
Not much time to add extras before putting the lid on.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 10, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> My TL finds me screaming in the walk-in.



There are some people who just need to be punched in the face, and she's one of them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

No one hears your screams in the walkin. Red, ck your inventory, please. A zombie got out..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

To that one guest, thanks for letting me check & see if the heater was grounded or not. It wasn't, so your extra long cord should work, ok. Grounded are 3 prong, not grounded 2 pronged.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> No one hears your screams in the walkin. Red, ck your inventory, please. A zombie got out..



Aw nuts.....Commie, you still have that net-launcher thingy we used in "Fantasy Target"?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 10, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > No one hears your screams in the walkin. Red, ck your inventory, please. A zombie got out..
> ...



I put it in the fixture room in the 'Fantasy Target' store and you know what a mess that is.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 11, 2013)

To that one guest: Um...do I even want to know why you were wearing a respiratory mask, and walking around like it was totally normal?


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 12, 2013)

The guest with the registry: don't get mad at me, because you asked me "How do I find out the aisle numbers" instead of "Can you tell me where aisle E38 is?" Those are two very different questions. 

To the Coupon Lady: how in the world does a coupon scan up wrong? Not to mention you don't need to be a complete B*tch to my team members. I'm glad you know how to count to seventeen once....can you do it again on your receipt? No...didn't think so. 

To the caller: I'm sorry you misplaced your child's shoe somewhere (possibly) in my store, but I promise you that we don't have automated people and that all of my team members are alive. If you don't have time to be calling me because you and your kids are in the car (which was really annoying that you kept talking to them, pausing from what you were saying and not listening to what I was asking you) then maybe you should have waited until you got home. Honestly the fact that you even asked to talk to a "live person" made me want to punch you in the face for your stupidity.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2013)

V 42 said:


> To that one guest: Um...do I even want to know why you were wearing a respiratory mask, and walking around like it was totally normal?



Were they Japanese?
In Japan it's considered to be rude to leave your house when you have a cold and not wear a mask.
If not I've met a couple of germiphobes who use them.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 12, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Were they Japanese?
> In Japan it's considered to be rude to leave your house when you have a cold and not wear a mask.
> If not I've met a couple of germiphobes who use them.



Nope, she was a blonde Caucasian woman. And it wasn't one of the little paper masks...I actually wanted to get one of those when I had a bad cold, but I couldn't find any ...it was one of those giant ones that house painters wear when they do a job.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Oct 13, 2013)

To guests in electronics today...thank you for being nice and friendly while shopping and buying the new Skylanders release today! Keep it up through the holidays...maybe?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2013)

To the lady attempting to buy the bags of Starbucks coffee with her SB card: Yes, I know you want to get the giftcard for buying X bags of coffee but the promo is ONLY for the ground coffee sold in the store & it will NOT work with your SB card. Why? Because it's under a groc dept instead of Starbucks so your card will NOT recognize it as SB merch. 
Yes, it's Starbucks coffee & a Starbucks card but it's a TARGET promotion, NOT Starbucks. And there's not a d@mn thing I can do about it.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 14, 2013)

To that one guest: You are the rudest mother I have ever seen or heard. How dare you talk that badly to your child, not only in public but ever. Sure your daughter might not be in "an aerobics class" but to tell your daughter that she is stupid and wasting your time by looking at all C9 clothing is really low, oh and I believe you also told her that you wouldn't waist your money on that either. I'm pretty sure you have waisted money on things for your greety self. Then to tell your daughter more degrading and belittling things in front of me and my fellow team member, not to mention another mother and her daughter was very very shameful of you. I hope to god that your daughter doesn't have self -esteem issues already or doesn't get them when she is older. Apart of me also hopes to god that your daughter becomes a rebellious little 16 year old and gives you living hell for being so horrible to her at such a young age. You have no idea how badly I wanted to smack you across the face and tell you to get the hell out of my store for being a total B*tch.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Oct 14, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys grind and tamp your own shots?
> ...



My team has been caught pulling decaf shots for asshat guests........


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> My team has been caught pulling decaf shots for asshat guests........



I'd give that a try but then my SBTL would wonder why we're running out of decaf


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 14, 2013)

You guys can't pull decaf?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> You guys can't pull decaf?



It's not that we CAN'T. 
We have a Mastrena machine & the reservoir for decaf is about the size of a steam pitcher compared to the large "bean bowl" on top. I think my TL would get suspicious if he saw me filling the decaf over & over again.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 14, 2013)

Gotcha ... its a questions of %.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still....I do have quite a few twitchy b*tches that could use some decaffitation.

*opens a bag of decaf while whistling casually*


----------



## daninnj (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't mess with the caffeination; instead of putting dairy milk in their drinks, put some milk of magnesia.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 15, 2013)

milk of the poppy


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sugar free syrups..... Oh red, you know you have options if you Really want to be mean to a guest in SB or the cafe.....


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2013)

There's ALWAYS options, as the contents of my walk-in will attest.....:spiteful:


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 16, 2013)

To that one guest last night.....you hadn't even gotten up to the register yet, and you were asking me if they were going to open another lane.....glad to see patience is your strong suit......and thanks for being less than impressed when I told you I would let them know that they were being inconvenienced by having to wait for a minute....


----------



## lovecats (Oct 16, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one guest last night.....you hadn't even gotten up to the register yet, and you were asking me if they were going to open another lane.....glad to see patience is your strong suit......and thanks for being less than impressed when I told you I would let them know that they were being inconvenienced by having to wait for a minute....



Did they not notice that there was no one on the sales floor?  I was talking to one of my former managers from Kohl's who was in shopping Monday night and she said they have the same problem there, also.  No one on the sales floor.  They were stretched thin, also.  And you had people hounding you for things like we at Target are asked to do.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 16, 2013)

It makes me mad the entitlement people feel when it comes to waiting in line. You are too important to wait in line for 3 minutes? Maybe you shouldn't have gone shopping then. I know there are times when there are lines 10 people long and then they have a legit complaint. But if you're third in line? Get over yourself and wait like the rest of the people had to ever since retail stores existed.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Oct 17, 2013)

IHeartCarts said:


> It makes me mad the entitlement people feel when it comes to waiting in line. You are too important to wait in line for 3 minutes? Maybe you shouldn't have gone shopping then. I know there are times when there are lines 10 people long and then they have a legit complaint. But if you're third in line? Get over yourself and wait like the rest of the people had to ever since retail stores existed.



You mean I'm NOT the most important person in the world?! Way to burst my bubble!


----------



## Reneeisxena (Oct 17, 2013)

We all hate those guests who can't put their phones down for a few seconds to check out.  I had one the other day, she didn't even acknowledge the cheery "Hi there" I gave and acted like I was invisible.  When one of the 3 items she had asked for a price I tried to ask her if she knew.  She shut me down with a dismissive wave and said "I don't know, just put it back"  and went back to her call telling them she was sorry that she's "trying" to check out and gave an exasperated sigh.  I hit total and handed her the receipt.  She left without another word to me. :dash2: I just shook my head and went on to the next guest.  To my surprise she knew the first lady and said to me with a sympathetic smile "don't let her bother you, she treats everyone that way.  I used to work for her and she's even worse with employees.  No one works for her very long."  I thanked her as she left and wondered how people could be like the first lady.  
:crazy:


----------



## wageslave1138 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ah, to that one particular last guest of the night...

After spending an hour in One Spot, making little piles of stuff on the floor to organize your 100 little items, then you proceeded to wander about the store for two hours.  Then, after 3 announcements telling you the store was closing, you were totally oblivious to even the lights turning off. Then, after being asked by the GSTL if you were done shopping, it still toom you ten minutes to arrive at my checklane, cart overflowing with everything from bedding to shoes to dollar stuff.  After ringing you out for 20 minutes, then you proceeded to writw your $900 check and interrogate me as to how we process checks. How the hell should I know? Then your check wouldn't go, and you swipe a check card, which didn't go through until you selected to use it as credit. When you left and sat in your car, my manager asked if you were ok and you told him "someone was rude to you" and that your dad hung himself a month ago, two things that had nothing to do with us. All I had to say was, thanks for the extra half hour of pay dealing with your grief shopping, but I still would have enjoyed getting home earlier than that...


----------



## Reneeisxena (Oct 21, 2013)

I know how you feel wageslave.  About a year ago I had "THE COUPON LADY" as my last guest.  You know her, there's one in every store.  She comes to my lane as the lights are going off, with a heaping cart.  She then watches me like a hawk to make sure everything rings up at the right price.  It takes nearly 10 minutes just to ring up all she had.  Then comes out the wad of coupons.  I try not to groan, but I knew they were coming so I start plowing through them.  Of course she's over the limit on several items and it takes me, the GSA and the LOD to convince her that there is a limit to how many she can use per item.  My LOD even overrode a few things just to get her out of there.  By the time we're done everyone else has left and we watch as she FINALLY leaves.  My husband waiting for me outside had started to get worried as we last 3 leave the store, but he said he understood when he saw the woman pushing the cart to her car.  The whole transaction had taken 30 minutes, mainly because of her arguing.  When I transferred to my new store I had hoped never to see that woman again.  BUT NO, she has a twin here too.  
:wacko::angry::dash3::girl_cry2:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2013)

Reneeisxena said:


> I know how you feel wageslave.  About a year ago I had "THE COUPON LADY" as my last guest.  You know her, there's one in every store.  She comes to my lane as the lights are going off, with a heaping cart.  She then watches me like a hawk to make sure everything rings up at the right price.  It takes nearly 10 minutes just to ring up all she had.  Then comes out the wad of coupons.  I try not to groan, but I knew they were coming so I start plowing through them.  Of course she's over the limit on several items and it takes me, the GSA and the LOD to convince her that there is a limit to how many she can use per item.  My LOD even overrode a few things just to get her out of there.  By the time we're done everyone else has left and we watch as she FINALLY leaves.  My husband waiting for me outside had started to get worried as we last 3 leave the store, but he said he understood when he saw the woman pushing the cart to her car.  The whole transaction had taken 30 minutes, mainly because of her arguing.  When I transferred to my new store I had hoped never to see that woman again.  BUT NO, she has a twin here too.
> :wacko::angry::dash3::girl_cry2:



I think I had her cousin today.....IN THE PHARMACY!!!! :dash2: I wasn't even supposed to be working the register and was on my way to take my break when she shows up to pick up a prescription. She asks if she can "check out a few items" and I stupidly said "Sure" and she pulls her cart from behind the wall and it's fricking OVERFLOWING with the damned BINDER in the seat. I FINALLY got to go on my break AFTER it was supposed to be OVER because on top of the damned coupons, she also had everything written down for the Cartwheel app AND 2 different sets of mobile coupons and had to make sure it ALL came off (which, of course, it all didn't because she didn't have the right things for all of them as some specifically said you couldn't use them on travel sizes, which she had) :angry:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2013)

TTOG: I don't know how many ways I can tell you that a prescription is only good for 1 year (and that particular one was only good for 6 months), REGARDLESS of how many refills the bottle says you have. I even showed you where it said "X refills to 4/3/2012" (yes, it was THAT old). I'm glad I wasn't the one who had to call you to tell you the doctor DENIED the refill, saying you had to be seen (gee, REALLY? He wouldn't refill your 2 YEAR OLD RX FOR NORCO without seeing you?!?!?! I'm SHOCKED!!!!) because I'm SURE that call was FUN!!!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

To that one guest: I don't care if you're tired. Stop pushing back the toys I just zoned so you can sit on the shelf.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 25, 2013)

To that one guest: When you first asked for help with your smartphone, I figured you would be another grumpy person who just wanted to complain. But you genuinely listened to what I helped you with and were so excited after I helped you figure out your e-gift card so you could use it. Thank you for appreciating the time I took to help you, most people seem to expect that.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2013)

To all the spoiled bridezillas who keep asking if they get a free drink on their wedding day: *NO!!!*
If ANY Starbucks does it, it would be a stand-alone, NOT a corp franchise so take your self-entitled spoiled a$$ down the street & AWAY from my counter!
Now if you'll EXCUSE me, I have degreaser bottles to refill....


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 26, 2013)

To the woman who thought the Target checkout line would be the right place to confront her daughter on bullying her friends while making her unload and reload the entire cart of crap you bought, it's not.

I see so many terrible parents every day and feel so helpless. Then those kids grow up to be terrible parents because they never stood a chance. The cycle continues.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 26, 2013)

To that one guest I had to deal with during ad takedown: If you need help, I'm happy to help you. But I don't have all night to discuss how stainless steel is produced. So please let me continue my work.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 27, 2013)

To the guests that got pissy with me: I'm sorry our carts lock at our mall entrance. I'm sorry you couldn't be smart enough for one of you to go move your car from the other end of the mall when you realized you were buying so much. Don't give me shit about it. I don't enjoy having to be a cashier & I enjoy it even less when I get shit from people about stupid stuff.


----------



## kortz (Oct 28, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the 2 women who b*tched about the Icee flavors: I don't choose the flavors, the vendor does.
> He sometimes brings a new flavor to try but they replenish the flavors THAT SELL.
> If we don't have your favorite flavor, it's probably because it DIDN'T SELL so stop assuming I have ANYTHING to do with the choice of flavors.
> Better still, go to a convenience store & see what flavors THEY carry but just leave my counter, mkay? Buh-bye.



We have a convenience store that I pass on my walk to work EVERY DAY. They have 6 ICEE flavors and 8 SLURPEE flavors. But guests buy and complain about the ones we have and pay x2 as much.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 28, 2013)

To that one guest wearing a Motorhead band shirt and having a tattoo of Lemmy on your leg,

You're the most awesome fucking customer of all time. I'm glad we both have the same taste in music.

Sucks that I missed them playing Orlando by a month. Oh well, shit happens


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 28, 2013)

To that one guest: no, we can't and won't "waive your copay". If "Walgreen's does it all the time", GO TO WALGREEN'S!!! Nice try saying "the pharmacy manager told (you) _this morning_ that _HE'D_ waive it for you as a courtesy", there were ONLY FEMALES working in the pharmacy this morning (not to mention, our "pharmacy manager" is a FEMALE)!!!!


----------



## artforoxygen (Oct 28, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest I had to deal with during ad takedown: If you need help, I'm happy to help you. But I don't have all night to discuss how stainless steel is produced. So please let me continue my work.



We have quite a few of those. Hope it wasn't a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Zerilios (Oct 28, 2013)

To that one guest - I can forgive you cutting open a bag of catfood when I was the only one working the section at 8 am, but why did you have to empty a quarter of the bag onto the floor? I don't know where the brooms are and nobody was around to ask, so the tiny dustpan used for the cashier lanes made that take about 10 minutes longer than it should have.

To the other guest - even when I was a customer, even when I was 16 and wanted to be a general malcontent, I never spread a bunch of doormats all over the floor and just _left them_ there. I just cannot fathom it.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 29, 2013)

That is why I hate zoning toys and domestics, or being the only hardlines team member for a certain amount of time...


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 29, 2013)

artforoxygen said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest I had to deal with during ad takedown: If you need help, I'm happy to help you. But I don't have all night to discuss how stainless steel is produced. So please let me continue my work.
> ...



No, but I have gotten the crazy cat lady a few times. And the crazy One Spot lady.


----------



## LadyR4113 (Oct 29, 2013)

Often times I will say to myself after the fact, "No, I just like wearing red and khaki, nametag, walkie, pda, and folding clothes in my spare time... It gives me the giggles!"

Seriously!  Asked almost daily!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2013)

> To the other guest - even when I was a customer, even when I was 16 and wanted to be a general malcontent, I never spread a bunch of doormats all over the floor and just left them there. I just cannot fathom it.



Actually that happens often, I've seen it two or three times in my store.
Also unrolling the big rugs.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 29, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > To the other guest - even when I was a customer, even when I was 16 and wanted to be a general malcontent, I never spread a bunch of doormats all over the floor and just left them there. I just cannot fathom it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially fun when they do it in our store....the big rugs are right in front of the backroom doors...going in isn't so bad, because you can see them on the floor and avoid them, but coming out blind.....not so good......


----------



## party09 (Oct 29, 2013)

Out of a normal shift for me I would say 52 percent of the people drive me CRAZY.
like the ones that sit outside in their cars and wait before the store opens at 8. I am like there is a Winn Dixie right next door and a walmart not to far that you have to sit outside 15-30 minutes before the store opens. 

Also, This statement drives me nuts, "I came in for one thing and left with a cart full of stuff." I told my GSTL today that I bite my lips every time someone says that, to me that tells me that this customer does not have self control. 
then there is the customer that is ready to check out, sees me at my register with my light on and says " Are you open." I have been pulled off stage so many times by my GSTL, ETL because I look at my lane light, my lane and back at the customer and say yes


----------



## sher (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahaha, I look at the lane light, too! Some of the time I'm genuinely like "oh shit did I not turn it on?" but usually I'm being a dick, because people ask dumb questions. Meanwhile, if a light is off, they jump right in line.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2013)

I swear a switched-off lane light is to guests like a lamp to moths sometimes....


----------



## V 42 (Oct 30, 2013)

It is...I didn't even bother turning my lane light on tonight when I had to hop on a register, and people still flooded my lane anyway.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 30, 2013)

And what gets me is that I'll turn my light off so I can get back out to my zone and they will still come in even if there are other actual lanes with actual cashiers on them with nobody.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty sure off light= open lane to my guests.....perhaps target should change it? Off means come on down, on means lane closed? Might start a trend....


----------



## wageslave1138 (Oct 30, 2013)

to that one guest who asked if I needed to scan the case of water on the bottom rack of her cart... yes, we do. and me asking you to lift it so I can scan it was not a reason to find a Customer Service Rep to complain. maybe next time you won't waste precious oxygen to ask a stupid question.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Oct 30, 2013)

To that one guest who made me spend an hour and a half looking on EJ Viewer for your lost receipt from a purchase you made a week ago... WHY WAS IT SO IMPORTANT FOR YOU TO HAVE IT? You weren't planning on returning anything (I asked). You just wanted it to have it? And you got mad at ME because you couldn't remember the date, time, or lane you were on and it took me forever to find the receipt. You said you purchased it with your credit card... You couldn't just call Amex for your total amount?

And by the way, I hope you felt real smart when the date you told you were in the store was wrong by TWO WEEKS.


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 30, 2013)

lovecats said:


> And what gets me is that I'll turn my light off so I can get back out to my zone and they will still come in even if there are other actual lanes with actual cashiers on them with nobody.



That's your GSTLs fault.  I block the lanes of those who are backing up for me so that you can get back to your whatever as soon as possible.


----------



## theday (Oct 30, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> artforoxygen said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



Not as bad as the over religious gentleman that followed me for 20 minutes talking about being saved as I went up and down the aisles for ad takedown one night. I'm sure you know the one.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 30, 2013)

> Not as bad as the over religious gentleman that followed me for 20 minutes talking about being saved as I went up and down the aisles for ad takedown one night. I'm sure you know the one.



I just tell them I'm Jewish and they always back off.
It's funny, I have friends who are Atheist, Wiccan, Hindi, and that type will try to convert them but tell them you're Jewish and they leave you alone.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2013)

theday said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > artforoxygen said:
> ...



Lol I haven't gotten him yet. Though I do get the university evangelists all the time when I cash.

By the way, welcome to The Break Room, theday.


----------



## sher (Oct 31, 2013)

To that one guest, there's no way you're getting a $16 shirt for $6. That sign said "tanks" and it was on the other side of the table. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## looseseal (Oct 31, 2013)

To that one guest making a fuss over 10.5 oz bags of Sun Chips vs. 7 oz bags... you do realize that half the bag is filled with air anyways, right?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2013)

sher said:


> Reading is fundamental.


Leave it to our guests to put the "fun" in "dysfunctional".


----------



## paidtosmile (Nov 1, 2013)

to that one guest who left 6 watermelons in a cart in the parking lot....

We are a ULV that carries no produce. Why. Just like, what are you even doing. Why did you take produce that you bought at another store, and leave it in one of our carts. I don't understand. My CA brought the cart in with the most confused look on his face.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2013)

paidtosmile said:


> to that one guest who left 6 watermelons in a cart in the parking lot....
> 
> We are a ULV that carries no produce. Why. Just like, what are you even doing. Why did you take produce that you bought at another store, and leave it in one of our carts. I don't understand. My CA brought the cart in with the most confused look on his face.



I keep trying to come up with a likely scenario and......nope, not happenin'.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 1, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > Not as bad as the over religious gentleman that followed me for 20 minutes talking about being saved as I went up and down the aisles for ad takedown one night. I'm sure you know the one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually tell people I'm a satanist. They back off quicker than if you say you're Jewish.


----------



## RDC Stasis (Nov 1, 2013)

Who stopped me and asked me where you could find the tortilla chips. I responded with "I'm not sure...but I imagine they are where the other chips are."(and i actually held my desire to say it with a hint of condescension and put on a smile and polite tone). And my reply to your blank and expectant stare. "I don't work here." You then pointed, rather aggressively, at my distribution ID card that I forgot was still attached to my belt. I guess I could forgive you for not noticing my unkempt hair...my five day facial hair growth and the fact that I was in black cargo pants and a Texas Steakhouse T-Shirt. Maybe I could forgive you not noticing that I had my child in tow. But when you scoffed and said I should know the store layout since I was a target employee after I apologized for the confusion....you baffled me.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2013)

To those two girls who came into the store at 10PM: This is not a playground. Sure, play with the assorted balls. Do not drag each other around on the sleds and you most certainly are not allowed to *climb into the suitcases and pull each other around on those!*


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 3, 2013)

party09 said:


> Out of a normal shift for me I would say 52 percent of the people drive me CRAZY.
> like the ones that sit outside in their cars and wait before the store opens at 8. I am like there is a Winn Dixie right next door and a walmart not to far that you have to sit outside 15-30 minutes before the store opens.


I've done that. My kids got dropped off at school before T opened. So you don't want them to shop there and get you hours??

I'm not sure why this would bother you.... 



> Also, This statement drives me nuts, "I came in for one thing and left with a cart full of stuff." I told my GSTL today that I bite my lips every time someone says that, to me that tells me that this customer does not have self control.


Again - 1, stop asking me if I found everything. Odds are I wouldn't wait till I got to the register to seek help for finding one more thing (i know people do wait, but personally I don't). 2, when I personally answer, "found more than I came for!" - it isn't about self-control. I'm perfectly capable of knowing my bank balance when I shop, i'm usually joking because well, otherwise I want to snap at you for asking a stupid question in my mind. 

See how it goes both ways?!

In orientation the other day I realized I must be the freak customer - no, please don't SHOW ME where the hair glue is, just say "the next aisle over" or something. Now I know she was supposed to do that.... despite my protests!

Oh well, basically, without guests, annoying or not, there is no job.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 3, 2013)

lovecats said:


> And what gets me is that I'll turn my light off so I can get back out to my zone and they will still come in even if there are other actual lanes with actual cashiers on them with nobody.



Lol right! The problem is the cashiers at my store are pretty slow and even when the lines are gone people come to my lane when I'm trying to leave because I'll get them out the door faster!

I hate when the gstl comes and turns the lane light on when I jump on! I'm not staying up there for long so why bother?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 3, 2013)

> In orientation the other day I realized I must be the freak customer - no, please don't SHOW ME where the hair glue is, just say "the next aisle over" or something. Now I know she was supposed to do that.... despite my protests!



Sad to say, I've gotten the guest who was told by the previous TM 'the next aisle over' and promptly went the wrong direction.
They're always mad because, "they've been walking around for hours" and it's never their fault because they walked right past the product.
In my previous job I was taught you have a better chance of making sure the product is sold if it's in their hands (even if it's not what they needed).
So if you walk up and hand it to them, there's a good chance they will buy it.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 3, 2013)

Luckily, lately I've gotten guests who will laugh it off if I show them that the product they want was somewhere they walked right past. Only had a few bad ones lately.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 3, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> > In orientation the other day I realized I must be the freak customer - no, please don't SHOW ME where the hair glue is, just say "the next aisle over" or something. Now I know she was supposed to do that.... despite my protests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had that too - and I've probably done it... but i'm so not going to ask for help twice. I will stop and ask for directions though 

IN the case of the hair glue - my teen had found it as we walked up to it. See below....



V 42 said:


> Luckily, lately I've gotten guests who will laugh it off if I show them that the product they want was somewhere they walked right past. Only had a few bad ones lately.


I confess to normally looking on the wrong side of the aisle. 

The other night I wanted to look at those Nerf Rebelle things and could not find them. The guy working toys was perplexed until I showed him on the app - I hadn't gone far enough into the "girl" toys. We both got a good chuckle about how a person wouldn't be looking for a Nerf bow and crossbow in the middle of the dolls....


----------



## sher (Nov 3, 2013)

As a "guest," I hate when store employees are overly helpful, too. When I'm working, I'll give landmarks and aisle numbers. If it's one aisle over, I'll walk to the edge of the aisle they need and point the thing out. If something is in a tough to find spot (handkerchiefs, bandanas, toddler ponytail things, baby up & up medicines... ), I'll walk them to it. I'm in softlines, though so a lot of the stuff people ask for help with isn't in an aisle. 

I always get hardline questions if I'm in the infant gondolas or near the edge of men's, though haha. Whenever they spot me, in my head I'm like "please ask me about baby stuff. please ask me about baby stuff" thenn, random items like wall decals or holiday pepperoni/cheese sets. I still don't understand why they think we all work in every department and know where everything is!


----------



## NoRedCards (Nov 4, 2013)

To the one guest who thought it was funny to get in front of me, and then keep starting and stopping at random points in the 20 feet I was following you to try and get off the floor.....I hope you heard what I muttered under my breath loud enough for you to hear.....it's been a long day, and we were short 40% of our staff in the back, I don't need you thinking you are funny, you are not, although I did rather enjoy the thought of checking you into the wall like you deserved.....


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Nov 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > to that one guest who left 6 watermelons in a cart in the parking lot....
> ...



Maybe Gallagher was out and about near Target and had to leave in a hurry?


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 5, 2013)

To ALL the guest yesterday in the pharmacy that were understanding that it was my first few hours in there yesterday trying to help.... Thanks!! We were slammed, and there was only so much I could do at that point. But overall they were great about it.

As to asking them if they found everything while cashiering.... I thought it ironic that the training book said NOT to... Because at that point they will be frustrated if they didn't. That is my take on the topic, and it agreed. Ha. Go figure!


----------



## V 42 (Nov 5, 2013)

To that one guest: Thanks for implying that I can't do my job before I even helped you, and thanks for bringing down a load of plastic totes on my head because you insisted on 'helping' me get them down. Just because I'm not a man, it doesn't mean I couldn't have managed it.


----------



## anathema (Nov 5, 2013)

*guest picks up random item*

"Is this on sale?"


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2013)

To the woman who stood in line gazing at the menu: You pondered over which drink you wanted asking me if I could make it "skinny". Each time you weren't satisfied & asked about ANOTHER drink until the line behind you was ready to riot. 
Kudos to the woman further back who finally said "Oh, for cryin' out loud! PICK a d**m drink already!" 
I wanted to give you a free drink for getting Dithering Dora to put it in gear.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 6, 2013)

anonymousflowmember said:


> *guest picks up random item*
> 
> "Is this on sale?"



"Is this on clearance? it was near something that said clearance!!!!"

No. No it is not. There is no clearance tag on this coffee creamer. It was one flavor that went clearance, which we are now out of. This flavor doesn't even belong on the endcap. I apologize for the person who stuck it there because they felt like it.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Nov 6, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> anonymousflowmember said:
> 
> 
> > *guest picks up random item*
> ...



Guest------takes it to the register and vehemently argues with poor cashier over it anyway!
:gamer3:


----------



## paidtosmile (Nov 6, 2013)

To that one guest who tried bringing in her daughters halloween costume to return on November 1st who asked me "Well what am I supposed to do with it?" in a stereotypical "teenage white girl" voice: I honestly don't care, we can't take it back. Maybe you should try a costume RENTAL store if you plan on bringing a costume back.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 6, 2013)

To the one guest who after having talked to a flow team member in grocery and me after checking my pda for your particular chicken item still said, "No, you gotta be kidding me! I know you have that chicken here, it's back there! You always have it."


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2013)

To the guests in toys: Look, if there isn't a sale tag, it's not on sale. Stop filling up the endcaps all around the price scanner just because you don't believe what the labels say. The labels exist for a reason. Read.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> To the guests in toys: Look, if there isn't a sale tag, it's not on sale. Stop filling up the endcaps all around the price scanner just because you don't believe what the labels say. The labels exist for a reason. Read.



Read?  What is this read thing you keep speaking about?:huh:


----------



## new kid (Nov 7, 2013)

"do you have pacific rim on dvd? i got this ultraviolet thing but i don't need that."
"let me check on that, give me just a minute.
...
we have it in the back, if you can hold on for a second i'll be right back."
handed off muted phone to a TM that was nearby and went to the back room,
when i got back he was talking to the guy on the phone and looking exasperated,
explained that the guy wanted us to price match the movie for him.
"hello, sir, still there?"
"yeah, it's just regular dvd right? not this ultraviolet whatever."
"yes it is."
"(nearby electronics store) has it for 22.99, you guys price match right?"
"we match certain other stores, like amazon and best buy. not that one."
"i coulda drove there by this time and got it myself, i want you to price match it."
"unfortunately we can't. if you can find it for that price on amazon, we can do that."
"i want the pissed-off discount. cuz i am really pissed off."
"we do not price match that store. we have very specific procedures for this." 
"get your manager to give me the price match just this once."
"we don't do that. our price is 24.99. you're welcome to stop by and buy it for that price."
*he hangs up*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAPOEHMrL5U


----------



## Super (Nov 8, 2013)

new kid said:


> "do you have pacific rim on dvd? i got this ultraviolet thing but i don't need that."
> "let me check on that, give me just a minute.
> ...
> we have it in the back, if you can hold on for a second i'll be right back."
> ...



Lol'd.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the guests who know the first rule of haggling - be prepared to walk away (ie: don't get too invested in the price fight) - but they don't know the last rule in retail: No.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 8, 2013)

Guest:  Why don't you have English Muffins with raisins?  The grocery store two blocks away has it.

Me:  I'm sorry, but we don't have the space that allows us to carry every item that the 80,000 square-foot grocery store has.

Guest:  But I need this flavor of English Muffin and I don't want to have to stop twice to get it.  You should have it in your store.

Me:  I'm sorry.  Please fill out this comment card with your suggestion.  But [silently I say] Does your grocery store have an extensive selection of socks and underwear and toys and electronics and home improvement items and bedding and furniture and ... on and on I go in my mind until my glazed look suggests that I am incapable of continuing the conversation and the guest walks away.

sigh.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

To the guest at any clearance endcaps: No. The price that is on the sticker is the clearance price. It is on a very rare occasion that it is actually marked down any further than what is listed. Stop making me scan things.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> To the guest at any clearance endcaps: No. The price that is on the sticker is the clearance price. It is on a very rare occasion that it is actually marked down any further than what is listed. Stop making me scan things.



In their defense, it depends on where in their workload the PC team is. Though your scanner won't pick up the reduction in price unless the same item has already been activated at the lower price, or you're in the ticketing function.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 10, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Guest:  Why don't you have English Muffins with raisins?  The grocery store two blocks away has it.
> 
> Me:  I'm sorry, but we don't have the space that allows us to carry every item that the 80,000 square-foot grocery store has.
> 
> ...



We get that all the time, but they say "Well, the Target in *insert city name* has it, why don't you?" Try explaining the difference between SuperTarget and Pfresh to them, they simply don't get it....."but you BOTH have groceries???" :facepalm:


----------



## babytrees (Nov 10, 2013)

to those guests who try and steal...thank you for leaving the tags on the clothes...it helps tremendously when there is nearly $1000 in almost stolen softlines.

to those guests today and you know who you are....you are idiots and a couple of you better have hefty slush funds for the psychiatrist time your kids are going to need. (I would go into detail but it was truly a my store only afternoon and I don't want to give myself away...they haven't caught up to me yet...BWAHAHA!)


----------



## IHeartCarts (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm at Guest Services (integrated). A woman comes to my register with a large cart of checkouts only because the other cashiers are all full. Another woman with a return gets in line behind her. The woman cashing out apologizes to the woman behind her for taking so long. Response: "This is returns and checkouts. I have a return. You could have gone anywhere." I am very happy that another TM opened up another GS lane and took that poor excuse for a human being because I honestly don't think I would have been able to keep it in.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've had shitty guests like that before  I had a woman signing up for a redcard, and the woman in back of her kept huffing and glaring the whole time, then was sweet as could be when the first woman apologised to her for taking so long, then she went back to huffing and glaring.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2013)

This was a few yrs back when I was still in the front lanes:
I had a guest signing up for a red card & the woman behind her in line was pissed at having to wait all of 5 minutes so she started trash-talking about what was bad about signing up for the card & trying to talk the guest out of it. The guest got flustered & ended up canceling her app. 
Then the smirking b*tch came up to ring out & told me not to even TRY that "credit sh*t" so imagine my surprise when Karma stepped in & declined the b*tch's debit. She accused me of f*cking up her card & tried it several more times until she CRASHED my register. 
The folks behind her had already run to shorter lines so I was stuck taking her to another lane & re-ringing her purchase only to have her debit declined again. I ended up turning her over to an ETL because she was demanding her items for FREE because she had NO other way to pay & we had "screwed up her card". 
My ETL, not knowing the whole back-story, suggested she open a red card acct.
You could hear her colorful commentary all the way out the door.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Nov 12, 2013)

I had no guests on my lane at a point today, so I went to clean up my lane ... someone put their used gum onto a KitKat. We all have bagged garbage bins at our register, you really couldn't walk two feet to throw it out?! Disgusting.


----------



## LittleWhiteRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it that hard to carry the hangers that you took IN to the fitting room back OUT to me? Or to keep track of the plastic number? And seriously, who are all you people who don't understand the basic concept of fitting rooms? The reason my desk is in front of them is not so you can waltz right by me; how do you make it to adulthood without understanding this? Have you never purchased clothing before? I'm genuinely confused. I don't even know what to think about the elderly gentleman who thought the number I handed him was his room number and spent a moment searching the doors to see which one he had been assigned.

But none of that beats the fact that a *shocking* number of you don't seem to understand what the locks are for! I've half walked-in on so many guests while doing fitting room checks (our doors shut firmly on their own, so the doors always _look_ closed and sometimes even require a hard push even when unlocked and 'open'). I had a guest today walk in on another guest accidentally because he hadn't even fully shut the door behind himself! Do you leave the stalls unlocked when you use public restrooms, too?!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 13, 2013)

No, I don't need to grab my coat for this carry out....this is not an all night affair.  But wait, it is.  First we have to find your car.  Then, you have to check each and every bag before I can put it in the trunk...and God forbid it isn't in the right place in the trunk.  Then, I have to stand around and wait for you to fish your Starbucks cookies out of a bag, because I can't go in yet because I have to put your leg in the car....I am not a CNA, thank you very much.  And no, I really don't feel the need to tell you where I live.  It's none of your damn business.  Then, I couldn't drive the scooter away because you wouldn't stop talking to me, even after I got your leg in the car and got you all settled in.  Now I understand why it takes you nearly three hours to shop.  And you were right...I should have grabbed my coat.


----------



## sher (Nov 13, 2013)

In some non-target stores yearss ago, they did the numbered fitting room thing. And the Macy's I worked at had no fitting room attendant in the men's dept at all. We just all took turns going in to grab hangers and stuff.

The hanger thing is my biggest fitting room pet peeve, though. A woman actually said to me, once, "I can't carry all these clothes and the hangers at once." I mentally cussed her out. That's pretty much the reason hangers exist. They make it easier to hold (and store, of course) multiple clothing items. Why not put the item you just decided you hate back onto the hanger!?


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 14, 2013)

LittleWhiteRat said:


> Is it that hard to carry the hangers that you took IN to the fitting room back OUT to me? Or to keep track of the plastic number? And seriously, who are all you people who don't understand the basic concept of fitting rooms? The reason my desk is in front of them is not so you can waltz right by me; how do you make it to adulthood without understanding this? Have you never purchased clothing before? I'm genuinely confused. I don't even know what to think about the elderly gentleman who thought the number I handed him was his room number and spent a moment searching the doors to see which one he had been assigned.



(In an admittedly small sample size,) Target is the only store I've been in that had an attendant desk at the fitting rooms. Any other store I've shopped at had single fitting rooms throughout the store that did not appear to be monitored (except maybe by CCTV cameras).



LittleWhiteRat said:


> Do you leave the stalls unlocked when you use public restrooms, too?!



Most likely. Even when I was in school, the guys used to do that. I never understood that one.


----------



## LittleWhiteRat (Nov 14, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> (In an admittedly small sample size,) Target is the only store I've been in that had an attendant desk at the fitting rooms. Any other store I've shopped at had single fitting rooms throughout the store that did not appear to be monitored (except maybe by CCTV cameras).



Really? I can't think of a store that doesn't have one. Off the top of my head, Walmart, TJMaxx, Marshall's, and Ross come to mind. Buuut... now that I think about it, Kohl's doesn't have fitting room attendants. I don't clothing shop often or at many places, though, so maybe my sample is biased.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 14, 2013)

V 42 said:


> I've had shitty guests like that before  I had a woman signing up for a redcard, and the woman in back of her kept huffing and glaring the whole time, then was sweet as could be when the first woman apologised to her for taking so long, then she went back to huffing and glaring.



I hate that! I've seen that happen a few times. It's even worse when people are huffing and puffing about the speed of our cashiers. (That's why I wish the gstl's at my store would actually speed weave.)


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 14, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> This was a few yrs back when I was still in the front lanes:
> I had a guest signing up for a red card & the woman behind her in line was pissed at having to wait all of 5 minutes so she started trash-talking about what was bad about signing up for the card & trying to talk the guest out of it. The guest got flustered & ended up canceling her app.
> Then the smirking b*tch came up to ring out & told me not to even TRY that "credit sh*t" so imagine my surprise when Karma stepped in & declined the b*tch's debit. She accused me of f*cking up her card & tried it several more times until she CRASHED my register.
> The folks behind her had already run to shorter lines so I was stuck taking her to another lane & re-ringing her purchase only to have her debit declined again. I ended up turning her over to an ETL because she was demanding her items for FREE because she had NO other way to pay & we had "screwed up her card".
> ...



someone needs to get laid.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 15, 2013)

Indeed! Especially when some of us aren't trained as cashiers, but keep getting given cashier shifts anyway, and we know next to nothing.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Nov 15, 2013)

To that one guest that got all mad, demanded to speak to a manager, and threatened to write an complaint email because we didn't have the PS4 games that a team member from earlier in the day said they would hold (said team member neglected to leave a note so myself and/or the other closing electronics TM probably sold them), just Whoa... :\

To that same guest that calmed down, sincerely and repeatedly apologized for her outburst, and explained that she was just grumpy from being tired, sick, and running around for these games for her boyfriend, double Whoa!    Oh, and I hope you did manage to get the games at the other Target I sent you to.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 15, 2013)

to the adorable munchkin who uttered, "You know mommy I like playing with my belly button but it's not appwopiate to do in the store so I don't do it." 

Thank you so much for brightening my day!


----------



## V 42 (Nov 16, 2013)

To the adorable little girl who wanted to help me out by handing me items to scan: thank you so much for being polite and helpful, sweetheart  I had a pair of kids after you who were fighting about a bunch of toys the older one got at a birthday party, and I wished I had gotten another kid like you


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2013)

To the baby-moms: STOP SETTING YOUR BABIES ON MY COUNTER!!! 
Your baby's BUTT does NOT belong on a food-serving surface & it's too a high fall onto a concrete floor for a baby so STOP IT!!!!


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 16, 2013)

To the guests whose kids were beating each other up in the middle of pfresh. Don't just say "stop it" to them, do something about it!!! These kids were both under 12, easily. The older one knocked the younger one to the ground & the mom was basically like oh whatever. Seriously people. Control your spawn.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2013)

oh and ALL guest need a training video to show them how to strap their kids into the shopping carts properly, only 1 in 10 are correct. Maybe we can have one of the TV screens in electronics playing a safety shopping cart video, lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2013)

give the kids one of those safety stickers from the spill stations and tell the kids to tape their mothers mouth shut, since she doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> give the kids one of those safety stickers from the spill stations and tell the kids to tape their mothers mouth shut, since she doesn't know how to use it.



'Cause Mom's usually yakking on her cell & ignoring the kids....


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 18, 2013)

To the very loud lady purchasing feminine hygiene products today:

So you yell me at me because the register didn't properly ring up the items you were purchasing today and that me checking the prices for you was "embarrassing." 

You know what else was embarrassing? You SHOUTING at me about your freaking products. I talked to you discreetly about the products, and you were the one talking so loud that you drawing the attention of the surrounding guests. You're the one who yelled about your tampons and pads.

Then, because my cashier and I were making you so "embarrassed" to purchase your "needs," you decide to call Guest Relations. In Line. On speaker phone.

Oh yea, so discreet.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2013)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> You're the one who yelled about your tampons and pads.



I'd tell her where she could stick those tampons but I'm sure she already knows.....


----------



## coco (Nov 19, 2013)

I was working up at guest services at the end of the night and had two women come in and return something using there Debit Red Cards. I swiped the card and rang up there items and then informed the women that the amount would be going back on to her Target Red Card. She became upset and asked me why I couldnt just give her cash back. Now I am aware that a Red Card Debit can be returned in cash if the "card not here" button is not pressed. However keeping with best practice I did not tell the quest that. I explained to her that the computer was not giving me the option to do a cash return. The guest informed me that everytime she returns something using her debit card that they give her cash back. That is simply not true because the front end team is not suppose to recommend that refund on a DEBIT CARD unless the quests asks to. SO I explained to her that doing a return on a third party debit card is different than a Red Card Debit because it is a check card. Her 40 something year old daughter chimes in with  "a check card and a debit card is the same thing". At this point I did my I apologize fake sincerity because she continued to argue with me. If she would have been nice about it and not a complete jerk I probably would have clicked the card not here botton and given a cash refund. Haha and then as she swiped her card she says well I am going to have to ask my son about this. He works at Target HQ she said. I gave her the reciept and said yeah maybe he can get them to change the policy altogether have a good night ladies.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 19, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> bullseyekindaguy said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one who yelled about your tampons and pads.
> ...



I should have Vibed her some Midol... She needed it!


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 19, 2013)

I despise the red card return policy.

If i'm sitting there with my bank and Target has their money, there is no reason I should not be allowed a cash return. 

I had a GSTL lie to me about it before I started - we already don't like one another, but she insisted there was NO WAY to work around it. There was no way anyone had ever done this for me in the past. In the past they have called for an override and told the person on the phone I had my bank info pulled up and it had cleared, could I get cash if needed. They have always done it. THis time she wouldn't even tell them it had cleared my bank (I was 5 days from the purchase?

It takes 4 days for the money to refund on my card - if I need the cash for something else, well, it is my money. Target isn't paying me interest on those extra days. 

The refund policy is not clear and should be, and calling it a debit card implies that it is a gasp, DEBIT card, and those are 99% returned as cash. Sam's Club and Best Buy did refunds to them and they were back in my account within an hour or so. Target should call it what it is.... check card. Because it isn't a debit card.

Huh. That has been bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 19, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> I despise the red card return policy.
> 
> If i'm sitting there with my bank and Target has their money, there is no reason I should not be allowed a cash return.
> 
> ...



This is the first I'm heating this policy. Not one service desk team member has ever referenced this policy to a guest requesting cash for a RedCard Debit return. Heck, I had to do a return at another store and the service desk team member didn't even ask, he just gave me the cash.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 19, 2013)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one guest that got all mad, demanded to speak to a manager, and threatened to write an complaint email because we didn't have the PS4 games that a team member from earlier in the day said they would hold (said team member neglected to leave a note so myself and/or the other closing electronics TM probably sold them), just Whoa... :\
> 
> To that same guest that calmed down, sincerely and repeatedly apologized for her outburst, and explained that she was just grumpy from being tired, sick, and running around for these games for her boyfriend, double Whoa!    Oh, and I hope you did manage to get the games at the other Target I sent you to.



It would be such an easier job and customer service, if Holding an item for a guest was stopped.  First come first serve.  Why can stores hold certain items but not all items.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 19, 2013)

To the guest that requested something I had to go in the freezer to find: I was gone for maybe 5 minutes. You disappeared. WTH. If you ask for something, don't run away before I come back.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 19, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> oh and ALL guest need a training video to show them how to strap their kids into the shopping carts properly, only 1 in 10 are correct. Maybe we can have one of the TV screens in electronics playing a safety shopping cart video, lol.



Yeah, because they'd watch them....just like they read signs, listen to what we tell them, pay attention to where they're walking, etc. Quite frankly, it's not that difficult if you simply take the time to do it, but most of them are too busy yakking away on their phones to actually take the 5 seconds it takes to properly do it!


----------



## sher (Nov 20, 2013)

coco said:


> I was working up at guest services at the end of the night and had two women come in and return something using there Debit Red Cards. I swiped the card and rang up there items and then informed the women that the amount would be going back on to her Target Red Card. She became upset and asked me why I couldnt just give her cash back. Now I am aware that a Red Card Debit can be returned in cash if the "card not here" button is not pressed. However keeping with best practice I did not tell the quest that. I explained to her that the computer was not giving me the option to do a cash return. The guest informed me that everytime she returns something using her debit card that they give her cash back. That is simply not true because the front end team is not suppose to recommend that refund on a DEBIT CARD unless the quests asks to. SO I explained to her that doing a return on a third party debit card is different than a Red Card Debit because it is a check card. Her 40 something year old daughter chimes in with  "a check card and a debit card is the same thing". At this point I did my I apologize fake sincerity because she continued to argue with me. If she would have been nice about it and not a complete jerk I probably would have clicked the card not here botton and given a cash refund. Haha and then as she swiped her card she says well I am going to have to ask my son about this. He works at Target HQ she said. I gave her the reciept and said yeah maybe he can get them to change the policy altogether have a good night ladies.



Didn't know that was a policy (I don't work GS, though). My mom returned some clothes I bought her with my redcard last night and received cash back. She didn't have the card, though lol, because it was in my locker. 

Once, I returned something a day after the initial purchase and received the refund before they ever took the money out. For some reason, returns always take 2 days for me, but purchases take 3-4 days to come out. It's a pain for the most part, but eh, I use the delay to my advantage sometimes.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 20, 2013)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > I despise the red card return policy.
> ...



I'm a GSA, and have never heard of such a policy.  Our line to them, when they use their debit card or Target check card is, "would you like that back on your debit card, cash, or a gift card?"  I'd be plenty pissed and demanding your LOD if you didn't give me cash when I asked for it.


----------



## ImaDreamer (Nov 20, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> I despise the red card return policy.If i'm sitting there with my bank and Target has their money, there is no reason I should not be allowed a cash return. I had a GSTL lie to me about it before I started - we already don't like one another, but she insisted there was NO WAY to work around it. There was no way anyone had ever done this for me in the past. In the past they have called for an override and told the person on the phone I had my bank info pulled up and it had cleared, could I get cash if needed. They have always done it. THis time she wouldn't even tell them it had cleared my bank (I was 5 days from the purchase?It takes 4 days for the money to refund on my card - if I need the cash for something else, well, it is my money. Target isn't paying me interest on those extra days. The refund policy is not clear and should be, and calling it a debit card implies that it is a gasp, DEBIT card, and those are 99% returned as cash. Sam's Club and Best Buy did refunds to them and they were back in my account within an hour or so. Target should call it what it is.... check card. Because it isn't a debit card.Huh. That has been bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 20, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I'm a GSA, and have never heard of such a policy.  Our line to them, when they use their debit card or Target check card is, "would you like that back on your debit card, cash, or a gift card?"  I'd be plenty pissed and demanding your LOD if you didn't give me cash when I asked for it.



I did that night, she told me sorry, there was nothing they could do - it just wouldn't allow cash refunds at certain times.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow...what I don't get, is not only that a lie, but it's a lie that doesn't gain the store anything by saying.  Unless there is suspicion of fraud (like buying an iPad and returning it trying to get cash), there is no reason to not let the guest have the cash back.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 21, 2013)

to that one guest that walked into the store: fine, that's what guests do

to that same guest: did you not read the 4, i kid you not, 4 signs on the entrance doors detailing the day beaujoulais nouveau comes out?

to that same guest: i hate you. go back to the third grade. no, we don't have anything similar. the wine goes bad in under four weeks. (i'm serious, there is nothing that is even remotely similar to any year's beaujoulais noveau) i told you that when you asked me your initial question. (i had a sneaking suspicion that i should push a $200 bottle of Dom Perignon on him just to be an asshole, but, I didn't)

(beaujoulais nouveau is the festival french wine harvest. its all about the harvesting of the first grapes from the field for that vintage. the wine itself is typically good for three or four weeks, at best. after that, you would be better off drinking vinegar. i'm not making that up.)


----------



## ImaDreamer (Nov 21, 2013)

you did a same day return? It makes sense that it wouldnt allow cash on a same day since it has to be pulled out of your bank and processed through Targets bank and It doesn't get to targets bank till midnight. So to make sure it clears it doesn't offer cash.

Although if you call 718 once in a blue moon they will process it and change it. I never had it happen but ive seen it happen.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually, you can get cash on same day returns as well.  The option is always there.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Wow...what I don't get, is not only that a lie, but it's a lie that doesn't gain the store anything by saying.  Unless there is suspicion of fraud (like buying an iPad and returning it trying to get cash), there is no reason to not let the guest have the cash back.


Thank you for confirming this, this has been an issue for YEARS with the store. The first few times they called for an override with whoever is on the other end of the phone, and then one day someone from another store was there and pushed some button and it allowed cash back. Everyone working the GS counter was shocked that worked. 

You are right it is no skin off the stores nose - all it is doing is creating a bad vibe with the guests. In my case, I was alternating between 2 types of warm-up pants for my daughter for her gym meet, and the ones at WM were what she needed/fit. It just happened to be a week that her father didn't pay but 5% of his weekly child support and that $10 was much needed. Thankfully now that I'm actually working I shouldn't be down to $10 being a major deal - but it irks me because it is my money. $10 stupid dollars!

I should have complained that night to corp.....


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 21, 2013)

ImaDreamer said:


> you did a same day return? It makes sense that it wouldnt allow cash on a same day since it has to be pulled out of your bank and processed through Targets bank and It doesn't get to targets bank till midnight. So to make sure it clears it doesn't offer cash.
> 
> Although if you call 718 once in a blue moon they will process it and change it. I never had it happen but ive seen it happen.


Nope, it was 4-5 days after purchase! It had already even cleared my bank. She called and they wouldn't do an override - but i'm suspect of her call based on the tone/way she was talking on the phone too.....


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 21, 2013)

if she actually called they should have told her to press the button that says card not here and it would give her cash. What a stupid lie. I don't even understand why they wouldn't give the cash back.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 21, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> if she actually called they should have told her to press the button that says card not here and it would give her cash. What a stupid lie. I don't even understand why they wouldn't give the cash back.


You guys have no idea how much I appreciate you pointing out it WAS indeed personal. I never understand what the point was to the store, still don't. I'm totally behind not allowing same day, or 1-2 day cash returns, but 4-5 days out when the guest can prove it cleared?!

She was speaking on the phone in this strange tone, and said, "So you are not willing to give her an override to get cash at this point? Her only option is the return to card. Thank you!". It seriously struck me as "fake" at the time, and now I'm 99% sure it was. There was another person there - and she just averted her eyes during it and wouldn't say anything. Oddly, she was really nice when doing my cashier training 2 weeks later - I don't know if she remember the incident, I didn't bring it up. And the LOD was a PFresh person, so I can forgive her for her ignorance (She was nice at least, and has been ever since).

Ms. Nasty has been unable to look me in the eye since... and I had to report a nasty bathroom to her after I started and she gritted her teeth as she said thank you (and for the record, she had a guest there and all I said was, "The handicap stall is rough". It was horrid in all actuality.... I doubt she even sent a call out about it.

 At that time I didn't know she was the GSTL either - imagine my surprise in orientation.... she is bad enough that there is no way I'd work under her as a cashier.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Actually, you can get cash on same day returns as well.  The option is always there.



UNLESS the receipt is from another store.

The other day, I had a guest who wanted to returned some merchandise from a sister store.  She paid with a debit card and had her receipt. The register prompted me for the tax rate of the items, etc. When I was ready to process the refund, "gift card" was the only option.

I tried using the K button with the "Credit" option, but it said, "you and the guest have selected different methods of payment, please try again." Called 718 and they said because it was same-day return from a neighboring store, the guest would have to go back to the store and they would could process a post-void or just wait the next business day.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Nov 22, 2013)

to that bitchy customer who smiled while she asked if I worked on Thanksgiving: screw you.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Nov 22, 2013)

forgot this one..
to the lady who bought 30 jars of gravy but only took one out of the cart: unless you hand the damn things over, it makes it real hard to bag them. so don't stand and complain that I didn't help you with things I can reach... moron...


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 22, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> forgot this one..
> to the lady who bought 30 jars of gravy but only took one out of the cart: unless you hand the damn things over, it makes it real hard to bag them. so don't stand and complain that I didn't help you with things I can reach... moron...



Yes! If you want it in a bag, put it on the belt!


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 22, 2013)

To that one guest...

You asked my fellow TM in Electronics for a tv in the backroom. I was pulling a Caf when he called for the pick mind you. Had to go find a flat for your 40" tv. We get back to the Electronics Boat and you're gone? My TM goes looking for you and your reply is, "Oh, I don't want it anymore." Thanks for the _heads up_ and wasting my precious pulling time. :U


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2013)

Those are the people that I wish would come out & find their car completely surrounded by stray carts.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2013)

To the one guest who I was talking to with some guys from electronics: Thank you. Your comment of "I should get you guys coffee or something" made my night. Thanks for thinking of us, and thanks for being a sane guest who isn't obsessed by DEALS DEALS DEALS BARGAINS.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 23, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Those are the people that I wish would come out & find their car completely surrounded by stray carts.



...filled with to the brim will gallon water bottles, without lids.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 24, 2013)

So today, I had a guest who tried to get a camera replaced that was covered by an ESP.

My service desk person told that we would have to contact the ESP people. The guest then went on a tangent about the "Uniform Commercial Code" and the fact that "Target is written all over." And other legalize, etc.

So I intervened, explained (again) that he would have to contact the ESP people. He then says: "Well, if you're so smart, why don't you show me where it is says that?"

I take the ESP brochure from him, open up the brochure and point to the panel that says what to do if the item needs replaced.

So Mr. "I know the law" says, "Well your cashier didn't show me how the brochure opened, so you are still responsible."

Oh please, you try and quote the damned law and you can't figure out how a brochure opens. Jeez.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gotta love armchair lawyers....lol


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Nov 24, 2013)

TTOG- really!?!? You yell at your kid for accidentally knocking his icecream off the table? He was already crying as you headed over there for the loss of the icecream he had just gotten but you started screaming in the cafe about it?! C'mon, accidents happen..... Poor kid went to run for the car as me and my amazing team member interviened to get the kid a replacement- "vibing!"
He stayed you shut up- way to go us!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 24, 2013)

To those guests today, 
How did you not notice the "Available Monday or "Available Tuesday" in the ad this week for new releases? Learn to read!!!
Come back and get your CDs and DVDs later and leave me alone!


----------



## V 42 (Nov 24, 2013)

To every guest...but one...that I had to help today: Thank you so much for being polite and patient, when it was very busy.

To that one guest: I told you I was in the middle of going to go do a price check for a team member, and I pointed out exactly where the item you wanted was. You didn't need to demand I go over there and look at the item with you, and decide for you which one you should get, when you ignored my suggestion anyway.

To the guest that asked me for help after her: You were very sweet, and I didn't mind helping _you_ at all, especially since you apologised for holding me up.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 25, 2013)

V 42 said:


> To every guest...but one...that I had to help today: Thank you so much for being polite and patient, when it was very busy.
> 
> To that one guest: I told you I was in the middle of going to go do a price check for a team member, and I pointed out exactly where the item you wanted was. You didn't need to demand I go over there and look at the item with you, and decide for you which one you should get, when you ignored my suggestion anyway.
> 
> To the guest that asked me for help after her: You were very sweet, and I didn't mind helping _you_ at all, especially since you apologised for holding me up.



lol dont you just love the guests that act like you are their personal shopping assistant.  Like you know everything about random products and which one is better and which one they should get


----------



## FormerTargetGuest (Nov 25, 2013)

Especially when we have to venture into Siberia to find the product they want


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2013)

The last time I attempted to help a guest with her selections, she ignored every single one so I started suggesting the opposite.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 25, 2013)

Totally...seriously, is it that difficult to choose between three waffle makers? I told her everyone I know that has used one recommends a flip one, and she ignored me and ended up not getting one at all.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 26, 2013)

TTOG....look up your cartwheel offers before you get in my line.  After I have finished ringing up your purchases, it is not time to open your cartwheel and search for every item you bought.  Good for you, you saw the long line forming behind you.  The rest of us didn't find it nearly as amusing as you did.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Nov 26, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> TTOG....look up your cartwheel offers before you get in my line.  After I have finished ringing up your purchases, it is not time to open your cartwheel and search for every item you bought.  Good for you, you saw the long line forming behind you.  The rest of us didn't find it nearly as amusing as you did.



this can be said for any of the exteeeeeeme couponers, too. once I see that binder, I turn off my light to keep customers from piling up in my.lane and I call for backup. It's usually at least a 20 minute affair as they niggle over every coupon in the pile.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 26, 2013)

To that one guest in electronics today: Thanks for alerting me that Disney Infinity was $37 on Target.com, I got a price match deal better than what it will be on black Friday!!


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 27, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To that one guest in electronics today: Thanks for alerting me that Disney Infinity was $37 on Target.com, I got a price match deal better than what it will be on black Friday!!


Drat. I would have loved to have scored that!! I am doubting I will be able to get it tomorrow.....


----------



## Kaz (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm working a pull with a trolly.

Guest: Hi I was wondering where you got that trolly? I couldn't find any at the front.
Me: Oh sorry these are for Team members but I can find youa cart if you need. 
Guest: No its ok I don't want one.
Me: *Goes back to stocking and empty my trolly*
Guest: *Notices empty trolly and places her items on the trolly and begins rolling it away*
Me: *Stopping her andtaking it back* Excuse me mam but you can't take that. 
Guest: Why not? You finished using it and you didn't want to tell me where they were kept.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 28, 2013)

Kaz said:


> I'm working a pull with a trolly.
> 
> Guest: Hi I was wondering where you got that trolly? I couldn't find any at the front.
> Me: Oh sorry these are for Team members but I can find youa cart if you need.
> ...



That's a special kind of stupid.


----------



## CartStryke (Nov 29, 2013)

To the guest who called early last night to complain about the way we handled crowd control and then threatened to not shop here last night. Really?

I've had several people throughout the night commend us for how we handle everything. 

And to the guest who came in at 8:30pm who didn't care about the sales and just needed a pair of boxers. Thanks for the laugh. People like you throughout the night made it go that much quicker.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2013)

CartStryke said:


> To the guest who called early last night to complain about the way we handled crowd control and then threatened to not shop here last night. Really?
> 
> I've had several people throughout the night commend us for how we handle everything.
> 
> And to the guest who came in at 8:30pm who didn't care about the sales and just needed a pair of boxers. Thanks for the laugh. People like you throughout the night made it go that much quicker.



The second year I worked Black Friday we had a guest who just wanted to buy condoms (and kinda hoped he didn't have to stand in line).


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2013)

To the guest trying to get over the barricade: Are you stupid? I told you I'm not moving the barricade. My manager said we're not moving the barricade. You have an infant in your stroller and you were waiting in the car instead of the line. I don't care if your husband is right here.

Thanks for lifting your stroller over the barricade _with your child still in it _while my back was turned to stop someone from moving too quickly. Consider yourself lucky that the AP that was nearby is a nice guy.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 29, 2013)

TTOG...look, the time is now 7am.  We sold out of the iPad airs about 9 or 10 hours ago.  If you wanted one that badly, "for the gift card" you would have been here with everyone else.  I'm sorry the website is out of them as well.  No, I am not going to call around to all the other Targets for you, because I guarantee they have long sold out as well.  What are you supposed to do? Either settle for and buy the iPad mini with the $75 gift card or go home without.  Those are your two options.  I cannot produce one out of thin air...my magical powers don't work well when I'm sick.


----------



## GlobalJ (Nov 30, 2013)

To that one guest: If we had 6 on Thursday night, what the hell makes you think we'd still have any late Saturday afternoon?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2013)

To that woman on Thanksgiving night who told all her friends that she didn't care, she was GLAD we were open so she could shop & "the customer is ALWAYS right"!:  I fervently hope you later choked on that latte & ruined your designer sweater.


----------



## sambr (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6941244/black-friday-emergency-survival-guide


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To that one guest: If we had 6 on Thursday night, what the hell makes you think we'd still have any late Saturday afternoon?



Okay to be fair we had quite a few of those Beats HD solo whatevers left over today and there were plenty of Dyson DC 25s still in the store when we closed tonight.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 1, 2013)

To that one guest.... "limited quantities" pretty much means.... get there early and wait in line. I'm sorry you felt screwed that Target did not specify a time to line up for a ticket for the tv. It isn't my problem that you live under a rock and didn't know that... but they don't need to spell it out step by step in their ad, nor take out a separate ad to cover it. 

AND, if i'm ever stuck by you in the cough/cold aisle again - i'm giving you some (fake) sudafed. Because listening to you deal with your nose while waiting in line did not endear me to your cause....

AND, who exactly were you getting back at deciding in the middle of the hairspray aisle that you were just going to plop the 32" you snagged down on the floor when you changed your mind?!?! I guess your fellow shoppers that were going to have to maneuver around it? Oh well, I commented on it to you and then drug it to the TM watching the line on the back wall. Ye gads.

So you go right ahead and buy that pallet of TVs for $5000 you were bragging about being able to get.... meanwhile, I got there at 3:45 in order to hope that I could upgrade my 13 year old 48" rear projection, 480i, no HDMI tv, on a Target pay budget. I was successful. I'm happy to report it is a HUGE upgrade for us - we are all happy!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> 13 year old 48" rear projection, 480i, no HDMI tv



At least it wasn't one of these:







My parents had a similar one and it lasted for almost 40 years. The thing just would not die. Then it wouldn't turn on one day. My mom did a happy dance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr k, you can burn the wood around the tv.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 1, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > 13 year old 48" rear projection, 480i, no HDMI tv
> ...


We had one similar when I was growing up.... then my mom added the VCR (VHS, we skipped beta in our house). You know, the one with the CORD on the remote. Talk about wishing something would DIE so we'd quit tripping on the stupid thing!!

I'm fighting getting Netflix to stream in HD - it won't on the roku or blu-ray player I bought. Amazon does, so I know it isn't the hardware and the wet string is capable......


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Mr k, you can burn the wood around the tv.



And set my living room on fire? I had to help my dad carry the thing outside to put it with the trash. The thing was heavy as ****.



neversaynever said:


> I'm fighting getting Netflix to stream in HD - it won't on the roku or blu-ray player I bought. Amazon does, so I know it isn't the hardware and the wet string is capable......



I've been having the same problem. I haven't figured it out yet, so I've resorted to watching _The Walking Dead_ on my laptop instead.


----------



## sher (Dec 4, 2013)

There's a setting in netflix (gotta access it through the website) where you can choose the quality. The option's under playback settings or something. I don't have a roku anymore, so I can't test it, but it _should_ work.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 5, 2013)

sher said:


> There's a setting in netflix (gotta access it through the website) where you can choose the quality. The option's under playback settings or something. I don't have a roku anymore, so I can't test it, but it _should_ work.


I wish it worked! It was set to auto, and then high q, and neither worked. I even changed it to high hours before trying it just to make sure it would force it to it.

In digging around online, I'm not the only one having the issue with Comcast. Apparently something started a couple of weeks ago and finger pointing is going both directions.... Joy.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Dec 5, 2013)

To the guests that want you to get items for them.  I totally understand if you're about to buy an item and it is broken or something, but don't ask us to get something for you because you forgot it.  I would never go into a store, buy things, get up to the front and ask the cashier if someone can grab me whatever because I forgot to get it.  We are not your personal shoppers.  You were born with legs, use them. 

Whenever someone does this to me I will suspend it and say I will be here when they get back  heheh.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2013)

to the majority of my guests tonight.....you all rock and it was a pleasure to help you and give you my opinion. 

to those 2 guests....I watch you every time you come in for a reason. Threatening a child that is not yours (but with you) with a belt is beyond reprehensible. And you seem resigned to the fact that if you had used said belt I was going to call the cops.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 5, 2013)

I had someone actually ask me if I could suspend her transaction so she could go get something she forgot, since she asked if I knew if we had any left, and I knew right where they normally are. She found what she wanted, too


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2013)

V 42 said:


> I had someone actually ask me if I could suspend her transaction so she could go get something she forgot, since she asked if I knew if we had any left, and I knew right where they normally are. She found what she wanted, too



Way to vibe it up!


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Dec 6, 2013)

Operator:  Phone call for toys.
Me:  Target toys, how can I help you?
Guest on phone:  Hi, I'm looking for a toy.  The DPCI is XXX hyphen XX hyphen XXXX.
Me:  Okay.  The Lala Loopsy doll?  Is there a particular one you are looking for because that is an assortment number?
Guest on phone:  Yes, I'm looking for the one with pink hair.
Me:  Okay, we actually don't have any of that one.  I'm looking, and we only have the ones with blue, green, and yellow hair.
Guest on phone:  Okay, thank you.

5 minutes later...

Operator:  Phone call for Toys.
Me:  Target toys, how can I help you?
Guest on phone:  Hi, I'm looking for a toy.  The DPCI is XXX hyphen XX hyphen XXXX. (Exactly the same as before)
Me:  Didn't you just call a few minutes ago?
Guest on phone: ...yes

*sigh*


----------



## V 42 (Dec 6, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Way to vibe it up!



Thank you


----------



## lovecats (Dec 6, 2013)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> Operator:  Phone call for toys.
> Me:  Target toys, how can I help you?
> Guest on phone:  Hi, I'm looking for a toy.  The DPCI is XXX hyphen XX hyphen XXXX.
> Me:  Okay.  The Lala Loopsy doll?  Is there a particular one you are looking for because that is an assortment number?
> ...



Just in case you  missed it or one magically appeared.  Or that one that we keep in the back room.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

lovecats said:


> CrazyAzianTM said:
> 
> 
> > Operator:  Phone call for toys.
> ...



The number of people who think we are purposely hiding things in the back room from them simply amazes me.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

TTOG: No, we don't have any more Lego city advent calendars.  No, I don't need to transfer you back to toys.  They have already asked us to help save them some time and tell the guests we are out.  Why? Because we are sold out.  Believe me, if we had any, I would have about ten on hold back here at guest services to cover all the calls I've gotten about them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2013)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> Operator:  Phone call for toys.
> Me:  Target toys, how can I help you?
> Guest on phone:  Hi, I'm looking for a toy.  The DPCI is XXX hyphen XX hyphen XXXX.
> Me:  Okay.  The Lala Loopsy doll?  Is there a particular one you are looking for because that is an assortment number?
> ...



:facepalm:


----------



## Megaparsec (Dec 8, 2013)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> Operator:  Phone call for toys.
> Me:  Target toys, how can I help you?
> Guest on phone:  Hi, I'm looking for a toy.  The DPCI is XXX hyphen XX hyphen XXXX.
> Me:  Okay.  The Lala Loopsy doll?  Is there a particular one you are looking for because that is an assortment number?
> ...



Odds are, she was just calling all the Targets and asking that and forgot to mark down that she had called your store. When that happened to me, the guest was kind of embarassed, but I helped her out by looking at stock counts in the different stores and told her which ones had a high quantity and would thus have a higher likelihood of having what she wanted...

But I suppose I could have just sighed as well


----------



## V 42 (Dec 8, 2013)

To that one guest last night: You asked me where the Duraflame logs were, I told you. There's no need to act like I'm an idiot and make me check on my PDA *and* call on my walkie because you didn't believe my answer until someone else confirmed it. I told you I had walked right past them to get out onto the sales floor, so I'm pretty damn sure I knew what I was talking about. Bitch...


----------



## babytrees (Dec 8, 2013)

to that one guest....it's kind of odd that you remember me from your last time at the fitting room (a LONNNNNG time ago), even odder was that I remembered you.


----------



## paidtosmile (Dec 8, 2013)

To that one guest who insisted she deserved a free $5 gift card because "even though these weren't the ones on sale, I'm still buying two tide detergents of the same size. And they're more expensive too, so I should still get a giftcard." ...I'd really like to just _get a giftcard_ too but that isn't happening.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 8, 2013)

To that one guest that told me that he was going to call corporate and tell them about me all because I thanked him and appreciated his business (that day, when he bought a case of... fuck, i forget what it was. but his total was almost 200 bucks), all because he told me about how  he paid almost 2 grand for beer and liquor the other day (he showed me his receipt from that day. i damn near shit myself. after he told me about that, is when I told him that)...

You, sir, made my day and restored my faith in humanity, at least for a little while longer.

I hope that I kept you from going to a competitor in Orlando...

And when (IF) you come back, I hope I'm the guy selling you another 2 grand in happy juice.


----------



## sher (Dec 9, 2013)

paidtosmile said:


> To that one guest who insisted she deserved a free $5 gift card because "even though these weren't the ones on sale, I'm still buying two tide detergents of the same size. And they're more expensive too, so I should still get a giftcard." ...I'd really like to just _get a giftcard_ too but that isn't happening.



We have this old lady guest who always always tries to talk us into giving her deals. One time she tries to get t-shirts for a clearance price because there just happens to be clearance Ts on the table. All the signage said $10 or whatever, but we had the little red clearance labels only under the ones that were actually clearance. I don't understand why she doesn't get it.

Last time I saw her, she wanted to buy two packs of pull-ups and get a giftcard because they were scooched over a bit and sorta behind the sale sign for a larger package. I tell her the pullups she's buying cost $10 less and she says "but that sign is in the wrong place" and I said, "well, maybe if you pay 35 for each pack, instead of the 25 they cost..." She still didn't understand why I wouldn't budge. LOD said the exact same thing to her, though.

I avoid her when I see her shopping.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 9, 2013)

sher said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who insisted she deserved a free $5 gift card because "even though these weren't the ones on sale, I'm still buying two tide detergents of the same size. And they're more expensive too, so I should still get a giftcard." ...I'd really like to just _get a giftcard_ too but that isn't happening.
> ...



I know there have been times when as a customer I've misread the sign (and dammit they are often in misleading places sometimes, can't we admit that) but I don't understand the point of fighting with the cashier.

Maybe because I work retail but it just seems like a waste of time and will only serve to make the cashier have a crappy day.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Dec 9, 2013)

One time I had a lady who insisted she got a $5 gift card from buying two tides. I did the price inquiry and I told her she got the wrong Oz size, it should have been the next size up and she stands there arguing with me saying she is going to go back there and take a picture with her phone. I said okay fine, I will give your suspend slip to guest services. LOD comes out and says go ahead and give it to her anyways. She comes back and says, "I see you were right. I'm sorry. I just don't have time to buy these though". 

I thought it was funny that she had time to stand in line and argue with what the computer screen says, go back and take pictures to prove the sales ad wrong, and then not have time to complete the purchase.  

Just remember guys, if ever in doubt price inquiry the item and it will say what the deals are on that brand of item!


----------



## Cel (Dec 10, 2013)

To that one guest...thank you for throwing your wad of dipping tobacco out your car window at me then speeding off in the lot as I was bringing in my last line of carts for the day. That was exactly how I needed to end a tiring 8 hour shift, by washing my forearm of your spit and tobacco juice in the bathroom.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 10, 2013)

Cel said:


> To that one guest...thank you for throwing your wad of dipping tobacco out your car window at me then speeding off in the lot as I was bringing in my last line of carts for the day. That was exactly how I needed to end a tiring 8 hour shift, by washing my forearm of your spit and tobacco juice in the bathroom.



This guy was just being an asshole.

Anyone with half a mind who actually dips knows not to be a complete shithead to those around him/her

even if they are sorely addicted to the stuff.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 10, 2013)

Makes me less inclined to pity them when cancer claims a good portion of their lower jaw.


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 10, 2013)

To the lady who ordered the 50-60lb kitchen island then canceled after I already lugged it to GS, should we ever cross paths:



Spoiler


----------



## IHeartCarts (Dec 11, 2013)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> Just remember guys, if ever in doubt price inquiry the item and it will say what the deals are on that brand of item!



and like you said they just claim the sign said so and so because obviously they know more than the computer


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2013)

To those two women who cleaned out my display of travel cups & plopped them at my register:
You weren't happy when I told you they were no longer half off. You then smugly whipped out a print-out from your computer that stated otherwise....until I pointed out the barista's code & the paragraph regarding "participating locations". 
You huffed & puffed as I explained the difference between a stand-alone & a company-owned franchise, which is why we couldn't honor the price so you derided us as "not a REAL Starbucks" as you strode out the door angrily leaving all those @!#$% cups on my counter. 
It is my fervent wish that you sneeze during your next sip of coffee & ruin that chiffon blouse.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 11, 2013)

Kroneru said:


> To the lady who ordered the 50-60lb kitchen island then canceled after I already lugged it to GS, should we ever cross paths:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i'm with you on that one... 

im no longer with spot but a case of crown royal half gallons almost weighs as much as that w/o the booze included...


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 15, 2013)

Kroneru said:


> To the lady who ordered the 50-60lb kitchen island then canceled after I already lugged it to GS, should we ever cross paths:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Same thing happened to me over the summer with a large patio set. Me and the TM who I helped pull it weren't happy. 

On a happy note: To that one guest who waited to buy two iPad minis first thing this morning because you didn't want to come out on Black Friday because you saw it unfair to us. Thanks, I appreciate hearing such things. Most of the guests I assisted today were pleasant and thankful


----------



## sher (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one guest who was angry about the gift receipt situation, I'm sorry, but I don't really care about your newly discovered hatred toward Target or your "well, I'm not gonna spend my $200 here. I'll take it somewhere else" rant. I am not Target. I just work for them. Idc. You aren't hurting my feelings. I send people across the parking lot all the time. Idc. This woman was angry because there's no option to give gift receipts for gift cards and she was worried about what would happen if she mailed them out and there was a problem. I'm not a cashier so I know nothing about such things so I asked an ETL and he said they could print individual slips out at GS and she didn't believe him, and got all huffy at me like I care. It was like those times when people are all "well, I'll go to walmart, instead!! hah!"

To those guests who buy pajamas and feel the need to pull them all out of the ribbon, f you very much. I make sure to make all the ones I have to fix look ugly just because I don't think our guests deserve nicely packaged ribbon PJs. Bring them to the fitting room if you wanna open em and/or try them on. Then we at least keep all the pieces together and we don't have the mess on the tables.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 16, 2013)

sher said:


> This woman was angry because there's no option to give gift receipts for gift cards and she was worried about what would happen if she mailed them out and there was a problem. I'm not a cashier so I know nothing about such things so I asked an ETL and he said they could print individual slips out at GS



In the unlikely event that there's a problem with the gift cards, they should call the 800 number, not try to return them. If I have a guest who doesn't trust the system when purchasing a gift card, I print out a balance slip (Price Inquiry, scan the gift card, K1 for Print Balance) so they have documentation that the gift card contained X amount at the time.


----------



## sambr (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one guest who was buying the niceret gum. 
I do not set up the registers i just back up. If u want the gum u have to give me your id.  i didnt make the law.
i know your like 40. if it says i need your id i need your id. 
im not trying to be a bitch.


----------



## sher (Dec 16, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> In the unlikely event that there's a problem with the gift cards, they should call the 800 number, not try to return them. If I have a guest who doesn't trust the system when purchasing a gift card, I print out a balance slip (Price Inquiry, scan the gift card, K1 for Print Balance) so they have documentation that the gift card contained X amount at the time.



I believe the balance slip is what the ETL was referring to. I didn't know how to check the balance, though, so thanks!


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one guest, no we can't look up your REDcard. I'm sorry you left it at home, and to your daughter it's nice that you've worked at Target before but as I remember correctly we can't look up REDcard information. I'm sorry to inconvenience you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2013)

To all those guests calling on the phone looking for whatever toy or electronics item....we have a lot of guests actually in the store and willing to spend their money who want help.  You don't get to jump to the front of the line simply because you are trying to save yourself a trip. So expect to be on hold for a while and get over it.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 16, 2013)

asdfghjkl said:


> To that one guest, no we can't look up your REDcard. I'm sorry you left it at home, and to your daughter it's nice that you've worked at Target before but as I remember correctly we can't look up REDcard information. I'm sorry to inconvenience you.



I tell them it's not a savings card like at the grocery stores.  It's a credit card (or debit)! That's  why we can't look it up with a phone # or whatever.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 16, 2013)

sher said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > In the unlikely event that there's a problem with the gift cards, they should call the 800 number, not try to return them. If I have a guest who doesn't trust the system when purchasing a gift card, I print out a balance slip (Price Inquiry, scan the gift card, K1 for Print Balance) so they have documentation that the gift card contained X amount at the time.
> ...



No problem! And contrary to what the ETL seems to believe, you can print a balance slip from any register, not just Guest Service.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one guest: Thank you for being patient with me, when the issue we were having wasn't my fault. It wasn't yours, either, it was just the computer, but sometimes guests get snippy with me anyway, so thank you for the apology, even though it wasn't necessary. It was very much appreciated, and it made a long shift better.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 17, 2013)

To that one guest: When you said you were going to continue browsing while I searched for an item for you, I didn't expect you to completely vanish on me. What the hell?

To those two guests who wanted items that were on the risers: Thank you for waiting patiently while I searched the store for a ladder because backroom was too busy pulling CAFs to bring out the WAVe. If only more guests were that appreciative.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 17, 2013)

To the guest that seemed annoyed at the fact that Saturday's blueberries were on the shelf and not today's. I'm sorry that there was nothing wrong with those blueberries? Also sorry that I had a million other things to do and the blueberries weren't empty, so therefore weren't a concern.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

To the guest who threw herself to the front of the long line at my lane because she told the woman before her she was next in line ... no. It's one thing if you already had stuff on the belt or everyone could physically see and understand you had to grab one more thing and agreed to save your spot, but being a rude, entitled b***h about it did no favors. The woman you cut was a saint for not making a scene you did so deserve.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 18, 2013)

To that one guest I was ringing up today, I understand that you wanted to pay two ways, and I did all the prompts correctly. If your card declines this is not my fault, and I'm not looking at you as if you have no money but you springing up the 'I have money. And I want to take a few things out' made me question you out of spite. Telling a higher up that it's my fault your card isn't working really shows what kind of "great" person you are. 
I hope I never encounter you again. You didn't really hurt my feelings at all, I hope you heard my distant laugh when I walked off.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, so many guests at guest service the past couple of days....so much grumpiness and bizarreness....

To that one guest who let me be part of her Santa story with her kids....thank you, that was cool.  Your puppy turned your elf on a shelf into elf with no legs and arms.  I loved that you came to pick up the new one and told your kids that Santa dropped her off there and I got to see him.  I loved talking with your kids about what you asked for for Christmas and telling them that Santa had some special things for them.  That was great.

To that one guest....we were super busy at the desk, and I had two other people behind the desk who meant well to help me, but had zero idea what they were doing.  So while I was trying to assist you, I had to keep interrupting myself to answer their questions and help them out.  On top of this, I couldn't get the freaking serial number for the tv you were trying to return to scan properly.  So a simple transaction was making me want to scream.  I apologized to you a million times, but you were so incredibly patient.  And when I thanked you for your patience, you simply waved me off and said you understood that it's a crazy time of year, and that's just how it is sometimes.  Seriously, I could have hugged you.  Thank you.

To that one guest....I called another store looking for a specific jacket for you. That can be hit or miss, but luckily the other person was familiar with ready to wear, so it wasn't the disaster it could have been.  When I found out she had the jacket in the size/color you wanted, you danced a really cool jig in front of me.  That made it totally worth it, and I was so thrilled I was able to help you and you were (hopefully) able to get your jacket.  Thank you for the smile.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 19, 2013)

asdfghjkl said:


> To that one guest, no we can't look up your REDcard. I'm sorry you left it at home, and to your daughter it's nice that you've worked at Target before but as I remember correctly we can't look up REDcard information. I'm sorry to inconvenience you.



I can't remember exactly the prompt on how it's done, but if they have there Drivers License, there is a way to pull it up... I know it can be done with the Debit Redcards. I don't know if you can do it with Credit though. 


Any GSTL's, or GSA's know the way?


----------



## Punch Correction (Dec 19, 2013)

To that one guest who stole the pregnancy test--

If you can't afford to purchase condoms or pregnancy tests, you probably should be keeping your gens in your drawers.  Can't wait to see you on maury. Thanks.


----------



## defang (Dec 20, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> asdfghjkl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest, no we can't look up your REDcard. I'm sorry you left it at home, and to your daughter it's nice that you've worked at Target before but as I remember correctly we can't look up REDcard information. I'm sorry to inconvenience you.
> ...



What? How come I've never known about this?

Anyways, I'd like to give a HUGE thanks to all of the guests last night who were very kind and patient when it came to the credit card issues. I went into work prepared for the worst, but you guys all restored my faith in humanity for just a little while. I left incredibly happy last night (especially because conversion numbers were thrown out the window)
and I hope tonight goes just as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## babytrees (Dec 20, 2013)

Tis the season for the multiple stupid callers....to all of those callers who, after hearing me saying"no, we don't have such and such, and it's so far back ordered that if we get them it will be in mid January," ask if that's for all stores or just Target.....I want to slap you silly because how would I know for more than just my store? 

to the people who came in/called asking if we were hiring, I actually felt bad saying "no, we are actually getting ready to lay off some of our seasonals"

to the 2 young guests who came in to try on clothes.....thank you!! You ladies are so sweet (one I helped while my ETL was right there and the other was a fairly regular guest who has a skin problem that I didn't realize) almost makes up for the other kids I had to keep my eye on.

to the one guest who got huffy when I noticed you were trying to take socks in to the fitting room with your kids clothes to "try on".....ummm, lady, when I ask for softlines b they come running to find out who/what kick my sensor in. You took less than a minute for a 5 year old to try on four outfits (and unclothing would take longer than that) is another clue. Your massive purse another. Hope you got caught...at least I/and AP had you in our sights.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 21, 2013)

To that one guest who came in to electronics trying to stir up a frenzy about "stolen debit cards", nice try. Most of the guest thought you were obnoxious and the guest that I got to sign up for the RedCard laughed at you. 

To all the other guest, thank you so much for being so understanding. I was the only one in electronics and there was only one other person in toys who had to focus on toys, yet you guys were patient and friendly. You made what was to be a miserable night a not-so-bad night.


----------



## desertcoyote (Dec 21, 2013)

To the 30 or so guests that were disappointed but understanding about the not able to contact the 866 number about your card, thank you for not blaming me or my partner at the service desk.  To the 15 who made scenes, piss off my friends.  I can't get through to them either and you don't see me flailing my arms around, cussing up a storm and generally being an ass.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 22, 2013)

To that one trailer park type guest,

Thanks for leaving 2 mostly empty cans of natty ice for me to find, one in the carts in the parking lot (which I spilled on my pant leg) and another in the women's RR in a hygiene bin.  

To the nice girl near the end of the day,

Thanks for giving me a candy bar.  You couldn't have known that Cookies and Cream was my favorite, but you got it right.


----------



## sher (Dec 22, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> No problem! And contrary to what the ETL seems to believe, you can print a balance slip from any register, not just Guest Service.



Yea, I know that, but I had a line like cray and that lady was buying 8 gift cards!! Also, I'm not a real cashier so had no clue how to do that at all. I'd already spent too much time (in my opinion) trying to get help to begin with.


----------



## sher (Dec 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To all those guests calling on the phone looking for whatever toy or electronics item....we have a lot of guests actually in the store and willing to spend their money who want help.  You don't get to jump to the front of the line simply because you are trying to save yourself a trip. So expect to be on hold for a while and get over it.



I say this all the time, but some of my coworkers who answer the phones, occasionally, still get mad when the TMs in toys/electronics don't pick up lol. I think it's because they haven't come up with a way to say this without pissing the person on the phone off.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 22, 2013)

To that guest "That thing that plugs into both ends" is not enough to for me to help you find what you want.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 23, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To that guest "That thing that plugs into both ends" is not enough to for me to help you find what you want.



Maybe looking for the Jennifer Lawrence Collection?
A bit NSFW even if it was on Conan.

http://www.eonline.com/news/492377/...re-found-by-the-maid-watch-the-hilarious-clip


----------



## looseseal (Dec 23, 2013)

To that one guest: why yes, I did just see you empty out your basket into one of our open coolers. That bag of potatoes you didn't want? Literally 4 feet from where you're standing. The package of bacon? 10 feet away. The yogurt? ON THE SHELF RIGHT ABOVE THE ONE you just dumped your crap on, among other things. Thanks I guess for at least being decent and picking your stuff back up and putting it back, but if I hadn't walked over to the Pfresh cart and hadn't seen you, I know darn well you would have walked away and left it for me to clean up.


----------



## paidtosmile (Dec 24, 2013)

To most guests: do you honestly think that "managers" can just override anything? Like is that really how you think... Just WTF I don't even.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 24, 2013)

we live in such an impatient society....people, it's Christmas week and it is taking most areas awhile to answer their phones...that is why I warn you. It doesn't help, in fact it makes it worse when, after 30 seconds you hang up and call me again.

to that one young man I was short with...I am sorry, I hope you took my apology and realized how extremely busy I was.

Guest: You are always so pleasant when I come back here, you must like your job

Me: no

thank you for understanding what I meant


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 24, 2013)

Over the last several days,we've all helped many guests 

To that one guest: Baby Einstein is an entire line of products, simply saying Baby Einstein is not enough for me to help you don't say I'm not helpful.

To the countless guests who were pleasant and patient: Thank you. I was glad to help you and it's people like you that make my job somewhat tolerable. I had no problem going out of my way to help you. May that be as simple as giving you a phone# to the nearest store, checking the backroom for a specific item, or helping you find some dvds your girlfriend hide (this one is my favorite. He was so happy). Seeing you happy made it worth it.

To hostile and rude guests: If you were to act like the guests above, I'd gladly take more time to help you. The nicer you are, the further I will go to see you leave the store satisfied. Interrupting me when you can see I'm interacting with someone else is not a good way to get my full attention.


----------



## bulldoggirl1 (Dec 24, 2013)

To the one guest prank calling the deli today asking for eggnog flavored bologna: you were somewhat funny, but really, don't you have something better to do on Christmas eve?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2013)

spotsbane much?


----------



## daninnj (Dec 24, 2013)

Shhh... we don't want to wake up the spirits.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2013)

To the guest in sporting goods today: The section is a wreck. The sale signs have been knocked down. It would help me a lot if you would tell me what brand or any other identifiable information about the scooter you want. Telling me it has two wheels is NOT going to narrow it down any.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Telling me it has two wheels is NOT going to narrow it down any.


"OKAY! It had 2 wheels & a HANDLE.....and I think it was RED. NOW can you find it?!"


----------



## lovecats (Dec 26, 2013)

To all the guests that (I guess) didn't think those 9 o'clock we're closed announcements meant them, well, YES, THEY DID!  The operator made the announcement around 4 other times and then we still had some idiot standing at the greeting cards until our LOD went up to him and very pointedly told him that we were closed.  Only then did he actually go to the front.  That was about quarter after.  Clocked out around a quarter after 10.


----------



## Yoda (Dec 26, 2013)

To the guests that wandered to toys today while I was pushing:  yes, I realize the ad states that there are some pretty killer deals on toys.  Yes, I see the picture of the Legos in the ad.  No, I do not know exactly which ones are clearance because if you opened your eyes you would see that our Lego aisle is at about 30% capacity.  We do not have any in stock!  It's not false advertising...you were just too late.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 26, 2013)

bulldoggirl1 said:


> To the one guest prank calling the deli today asking for eggnog flavored bologna: you were somewhat funny, but really, don't you have something better to do on Christmas eve?



I'm sorry. I got shitfaced after work.


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 26, 2013)

To that one guest who saw me 1) in my uniform 2) holding PDA 3) carrying a walkie on my fleece 4) holding a FF Printer and 5) holding product and still asked, "Hi... um. Do you work here????????????????????????????????????????"


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh, Kroneru......you & that evil eye.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 26, 2013)

To that one guest...you're so new to your store, that not only do you not have a discount card, but you don't even have your temporary one yet, but you already have your number memorized and feel confident enough about policy to argue with me that your store doesn't require team members to have their discount card? Yeah, sorry, I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday.


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 27, 2013)

Kroneru said:


> To that one guest who saw me 1) in my uniform 2) holding PDA 3) carrying a walkie on my fleece 4) holding a FF Printer and 5) holding product and still asked, "Hi... um. Do you work here????????????????????????????????????????"



Is this not a normal thing around your area? I get asked this around 3-4 times _a day_, more like six or seven times during holidays. My answer to it is always to very obviously look down at my name tag, re-position it slightly, then look them in the eye and say "yes."

Anyway.

To the guest who tried to buy the 1/1 street date Lego Movie toys, found out they couldn't be sold, and then came back to Toys to start taking the rest of them to resell them: if we wouldn't sell them five minutes ago, why would we now? It was still not 1/1.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 27, 2013)

Welcome to The Break Room Baron Von Hardlines.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Welcome, Von!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yo BVH. Welcome to the red 'hood.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 27, 2013)

Welcome to The Break Room!


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Have another:

To the guest who asked me to help them pull furniture at 10:50 at night in perfect English, then suddenly only spoke Spanish at 11:05 when I told you we were closed, I didn't forget who you were. You're the _only person_ in bed sheets and furniture at 11 PM at night.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2013)

Baron Von Hardlines said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Have another:
> 
> To the guest who asked me to help them pull furniture at 10:50 at night in perfect English, then suddenly only spoke Spanish at 11:05 when I told you we were closed, I didn't forget who you were. You're the _only person_ in bed sheets and furniture at 11 PM at night.


Ya mean their English switched off at 11pm?
Whoa.....thought that only happened at Wally World.


----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 29, 2013)

Baron Von Hardlines said:


> Kroneru said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest who saw me 1) in my uniform 2) holding PDA 3) carrying a walkie on my fleece 4) holding a FF Printer and 5) holding product and still asked, "Hi... um. Do you work here????????????????????????????????????????"
> ...



I got stopped in Best Buy once by a customer when I was much younger wearing a rock band t shirt, black jeans, and a duster coat.  It was nice to be able to just give him a weird look and keep on walking.


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 29, 2013)

To the guest who thought repeating details about the toy you wanted would make it magically appear: it won't.

I'm sorry, we don't sell the Fisher Price Peppa Piggy.

Yes, I understand it is a pig. We still don't sell it.

Yes, I understand it's name is "Peppa". We still don't sell it.

Yes, I understand it's a Fisher Price toy.

We still don't sell it.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 29, 2013)

Baron Von Hardlines said:


> To the guest who thought repeating details about the toy you wanted would make it magically appear: it won't.
> 
> I'm sorry, we don't sell the Fisher Price Peppa Piggy.
> 
> ...



that happened twice last night with me....I had one guest tell me that she didn't think I knew what shirt she was talking about. Lady, I have folded every shirt in softlines at least twice...I know what shirt you are talking about and we don't have ANY. Sorry you ruined your husband's Christmas present less than 2 days after Christmas.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 29, 2013)

To those kids who helped me clean up an aisle full of gum balls: Thanks! Now wash your hands. Please. 

To guests in electronics: I'm more than happy to get a game for you, but please, don't just stand there 20ft away while I'm zoning something or wonder around aimlessly. I have no idea you need help. Get my attention, or hit the call button. Also, don't just stand behind my back and wait for me to address you either. It's kind of creepy.


----------



## XploitedFlow (Dec 29, 2013)

To the miserable human who called me a liar when we were out of the variety pack Clif Bars that she rudely informed me are always right there.  I dont know what you wanted from me, I was on my way back for my break and you stopped me.  I checked the front stockroom even after the gun told me we had none.  You are a rude miserable person who needs more than Clif Bars to turn your existence around.   If you think I was rude back too bad. Go ____ Yourself.   That was the rudest experience maybe of my life, the LOD even told me she couldn't believe I handled it as well as I did.  She wasn't the only one.  That was bad.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 29, 2013)

XploitedFlow said:


> To the miserable human who called me a liar when we were out of the variety pack Clif Bars that she rudely informed me are always right there.  I dont know what you wanted from me, I was on my way back for my break and you stopped me.  I checked the front stockroom even after the gun told me we had none.  You are a rude miserable person who needs more than Clif Bars to turn your existence around.   If you think I was rude back too bad. Go ____ Yourself.   That was the rudest experience maybe of my life, the LOD even told me she couldn't believe I handled it as well as I did.  She wasn't the only one.  That was bad.



Clif Bars are good, but really?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 30, 2013)

To that guest who I noticed staring at me from the food ave lobby for a good 15 minutes.. When you walked up to the soda machine and I said " hi, how are you" and got no reply WHILE YOU WERE STILL STARING DIRECTLY AT ME... I can't believe how inconsiderate and rude a person could be. After that I was pissed. When I noticed the Mcdonalds cup in your hand I kindly told you that you couldn't refill that cup here because you did not purchase a drink from food avenue. You pretended that you were just getting water which you are well aware we don't have at our machine. Why are you aware? We'll because this has happened before, and I've had 3 of my tm's tell me to watch out for you. Next time I see you I'm ripping all the nozzles off the machine so it sprays you right in the face.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2013)

^This! 
All during the holidays people bring their outside drinks in then try to "top off" before leaving the store. My FATL was cleaning the dining area when a lady did that & she asked her if she paid for her drink here. When the guest said no, she said "Then you don't get a refill. What you're doing is theft." She stared at her until the lady dumped out her drink in front of her kids.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 30, 2013)

To all those guests who kept messing up my dept... I know you think they pay me to pick up after you; but that's not ALL I have to do.  And when you start wondering where all the new stock is.... well, if you'd be a little considerate I might be able to get it out on the floor before my shift is over.  *sigh*


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

To that one guest, did you really have to stick your used gum on my belt while I was on break? That was such a sweet present to come back to :angry3:


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot one the other day...

To that one guest, THANK YOU for being upfront and letting us know you were being treated for Pink Eye that wasn't responding to meds - and telling us to wash up if we touched your paper script. You have no idea how much that meant to all of us!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 31, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> I forgot one the other day...
> To that one guest, THANK YOU for being upfront and letting us know you were being treated for Pink Eye that wasn't responding to meds - and telling us to wash up if we touched your paper script. You have no idea how much that meant to all of us!



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :bad:


----------



## bluezoneproject (Dec 31, 2013)

To that guest who does not understand that we do not sell Amazon products then proceeds to clap at you and says "I'm looking for kindle products, NOT AMAZON." :dash1:


----------



## looseseal (Dec 31, 2013)

To every guest using the endcaps by the price scanners as a dumping grounds for all their unwanted Christmas junk...

Can. You. Not?


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 31, 2013)

golferguy22 said:


> To that guest who does not understand that we do not sell Amazon products then proceeds to clap at you and says "I'm looking for kindle products, NOT AMAZON." :dash1:



We did for a few years, people should catch on by now though. Still, it shows how well we'd do if we still sold Kindles. 



looseseal said:


> To every guest using the endcaps by the price scanners as a dumping grounds for all their unwanted Christmas junk...
> 
> Can. You. Not?



A few of our TMs and myself came up with the ideas of ethier 
1. Leave those endcaps empty so they can dump stuff and it would only look half as bad
2. Have bins there for them to dump their unwanted stuff into.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

To that one guest...if you want full price back for those shoes, I need a receipt.  If you want to exchange them for the exact ones, I will make that happen on an even exchange.  But if you are buying different shoes, you are only getting back the now clearance amount.  No amount of arguing is going to change this.  And when I tell you I am the manager, you had better believe I am, bub.  By that point, ap showed up to protect you from me more than to back me up.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 31, 2013)

To all my guests tonight: 99.9% of you were more than pleasant.  It was a nice change of pace. Thank you.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 31, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> A few of our TMs and myself came up with the ideas of ethier
> 1. Leave those endcaps empty so they can dump stuff and it would only look half as bad
> 2. Have bins there for them to dump their unwanted stuff into.


I noticed carts parked by ours, which was helpful!


----------



## RightArm (Jan 1, 2014)

golferguy22 said:


> To that guest who does not understand that we do not sell Amazon products then proceeds to clap at you and says "I'm looking for kindle products, NOT AMAZON." :dash1:



Bought two Kindles at Target before we stopped selling them.  But even I knew it was an Amazon product. ><  lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 1, 2014)

People were asking for Kindles for months after we stopped selling them.

I can understand why they did but at the time it seemed like they were losing a lot of sales.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 1, 2014)

To that one guest: $200 on cat food...why?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 1, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To that one guest: $200 on cat food...why?



I hope it was dry food. I once had a guest with two or three heaping baskets full of Fancy Feast cans. Gotta love those crazy cat ladies.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 1, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest: $200 on cat food...why?
> ...



It was a mix of both. Mostly the Fancy Feast though. Fortunately he organized it and knew the amount on each. Made it a little easier. Hell, he had a few boxes of food pulled from the back for him. Yes, it was a guy.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 1, 2014)

To half the guests on the phone today...yes, we're open.  The automated lady tells you our hours.  She has no reason to lie to you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 2, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To that one guest: $200 on cat food...why?



I have a friend who volunteers at a no kill shelter and often buys huge amounts of cat food to donate.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To that one guest: $200 on cat food...why?



I am betting that's what one of my friends spends on cat food every month...another $100 in other animal food...she is a crazy cat lady.

He might have been getting it to donate to a shelter


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To half the guests on the phone today...yes, we're open.  The automated lady tells you our hours.  She has no reason to lie to you.



only half? My call ratio was about 3/4 asking when we closed, or if we were open. I always want to answer...nope, they are paying me to sit here and pick my nose.


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 2, 2014)

babytrees said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To half the guests on the phone today...yes, we're open.  The automated lady tells you our hours.  She has no reason to lie to you.
> ...


I've been burned multiple time by automated systems not reflecting accurate times and such.

So, i'd not trust the Target one either - good to know I can.

IN fact, 2 weeks ago I was at Comcast returning something and there were 4 people that showed up. All had been referred to the local office by the 800 number, assured that the office was open. 

It was a Monday. Apparently that office had not been open on Monday's for 18 months.... but they can't get the people at the 800 number to update their records.

SOOOO, there you have it - no one believes anything! (and it explains why the supervisor that was handling my issue said, "I can meet you in the parking lot to swap the modem." I thought the parking lot aspect was strange.....)


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2014)

I put most of the blame on callers a)pressing 0 as soon as they hear an automated voice and /or b) talking over the automated voice


----------



## V 42 (Jan 2, 2014)

To that one guest: Do you really have to be such a bitch? I heard you talking to your son about asking me something, and when I turned around, he was walking away. You proceeded to interrupt me starting to ask what you needed, and snapped that I hadn't even asked what you were looking for. I managed to finish asking, and you snapped, "Ugh, forget it!" and walked away. Seriously? What the fuck crawled up your ass and died?


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 2, 2014)

To that one guest...

I was behind the red double doors, in the Backroom in uniform, "Hi, do you work here?"

"No, you see I'm a plant for Walmart. Just trying to see what the competition is up to is all."


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 2, 2014)

V 42 said:


> To that one guest: Do you really have to be such a bitch? I heard you talking to your son about asking me something, and when I turned around, he was walking away. You proceeded to interrupt me starting to ask what you needed, and snapped that I hadn't even asked what you were looking for. I managed to finish asking, and you snapped, "Ugh, forget it!" and walked away. *Seriously? What the fuck crawled up your ass and died?*



Her declined RedCard application.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> People were asking for Kindles for months after we stopped selling them.
> 
> I can understand why they did but at the time it seemed like they were losing a lot of sales.



I covered a 15 in electronics this morning.

Someone asked where Kindles were.

>.>


----------



## V 42 (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably. God, she was irritating...it's amazing how fast your mood can go downhill thanks to a shitty, bitchy guest. And I was in such a good mood a second before that...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 2, 2014)

To that mom with the shrieking toddler: I couldn't hear your food order because every time you said what you wanted, he kept happily shrieking over you. You thought it was cute & laughed until it was evident that I couldn't take your order THEN you tried to quiet him down. 
My ears were ringing when you finally left.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 3, 2014)

neversaynever said:


> I forgot one the other day...
> 
> To that one guest, THANK YOU for being upfront and letting us know you were being treated for Pink Eye that wasn't responding to meds - and telling us to wash up if we touched your paper script. You have no idea how much that meant to all of us!



WISH ours would tell us that....no, they just hand us the script, covered in nastiness....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 3, 2014)

babytrees said:


> I put most of the blame on callers a)pressing 0 as soon as they hear an automated voice and /or b) talking over the automated voice



They do that in pharmacy too....instead of putting in the Rx number for a refill in the automated system, they will immediately press 0 and give us the Rx number. It's so irritating when we're really busy!


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 3, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot one the other day...
> ...


Everyone was soooo surprised. The pharmacist thought we were having a party down on the end of the counter and said something about breaking it up, we told her we were all disinfecting. She stop. Sorta.

My only other one was the lady with MERSA. And in hindsight I didn't do enough with that one... mainly because I was still wrapping my head around her saying, MERSA. UGH, that won't happen again.




tgtcpht said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > I put most of the blame on callers a)pressing 0 as soon as they hear an automated voice and /or b) talking over the automated voice
> ...


Rarely does anyone I take a call from have the number - but we don't even write numbers down because I guess they are often wrong. They told me to always write the drug name down on the bag. And just the other day I saw in action why. Number did not match the guest and no one knew which one she wanted filled. I'm chalking it up to... i'm not sure what I'm chalking it up too!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that mom with the shrieking toddler: I couldn't hear your food order because every time you said what you wanted, he kept happily shrieking over you. You thought it was cute & laughed until it was evident that I couldn't take your order THEN you tried to quiet him down.
> My ears were ringing when you finally left.









I cannot stand that.  

That and people that just don't speak up or walk up to the register to order.  Seriously, is it that hard??


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 3, 2014)

To those guests who ask...no, we are completely out of snow pants.  It has been snowing here constantly for a month, and it now occurs to you that your child might need some? Sorry, you're out of luck.  We do, however, have a lovely rack of bathing suits that you may wish to peruse instead...


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 4, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To those guests who ask...no, we are completely out of snow pants.  It has been snowing here constantly for a month, and it now occurs to you that your child might need some? Sorry, you're out of luck.  We do, however, have a lovely rack of bathing suits that you may wish to peruse instead...



Let me set the scene (heard this from a friend in Electronics):

Night before Christmas.

Approx. 7:30 PM.

Super busy store, people getting their last minute crap.

Sold lots and lots and lots and lots of video games.

Telephone in Electronics rings:

"Hey, my son was wanting a PS4 or Xbox One for Christmas, do you have any?"









Oh wait, you were serious? :wacko:


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 4, 2014)

A guest is standing right in front of Guest Services ... "Excuse me, where is customer service?" (multiple times a day)

A guest is standing right in front of the gift cards display at the register.  "Where are your Target gift cards?" 

:facepalm:


----------



## eleuthreophile (Jan 4, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> A guest is standing right in front of Guest Services ... "Excuse me, where is customer service?" (multiple times a day)
> 
> A guest is standing right in front of the gift cards display at the register.  "Where are your Target gift cards?"
> 
> :facepalm:




"Is this... is this where I return things?" while staring at you like you're a zoo exhibit.

My favorite is when they hit the electronics button while a TM is actually IN the boat. Are you blind? Last time this happened I just slowly turned and stared at them. All they said was "oh".


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2014)

*me bitch-slaps eleuthreophile's guest with the red call button*


----------



## babytrees (Jan 4, 2014)

to the littlest of our guests....I am sorry your parents have decided to take you to target instead of home when it's nap or bedtime....it's not your fault,and nobody is blaming you (except for that little snot who came through my line today (he was about 7))for crying. Thank you for, generally, sitting criss cross applesauce when I ask..sorry if I scare you. I just don't want you to fall out of the cart. 
To that little cutie....man you were REALLY loud in the fitting room but oh, so sweet to me. Your mama even commented how much you must like me. Thank you for making the last 15 or so minutes of a fairly rough floor shift so much fun....I will never tell your secrets!! (she kept whispering...psh psh psh phsh to me)


----------



## RightArm (Jan 4, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To those guests who ask...no, we are completely out of snow pants.  It has been snowing here constantly for a month, and it now occurs to you that your child might need some? Sorry, you're out of luck.  We do, however, have a lovely rack of bathing suits that you may wish to peruse instead...



Not snowing here... hasn't ever snowed here... still out of snow pants.  Why?  Because it's Christmas hols and everyone wants to run to the mountains and play in the snow.  Never fails... we get people in February going "Where's the snow gear?".  ><    And no, we won't be getting any more till next season.  *sigh*


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 5, 2014)

babytrees said:


> to the littlest of our guests....I am sorry your parents have decided to take you to target instead of home when it's nap or bedtime....it's not your fault,and nobody is blaming you (except for that little snot who came through my line today (he was about 7))for crying. Thank you for, generally, sitting criss cross applesauce when I ask..sorry if I scare you. I just don't want you to fall out of the cart.
> To that little cutie....man you were REALLY loud in the fitting room but oh, so sweet to me. Your mama even commented how much you must like me. Thank you for making the last 15 or so minutes of a fairly rough floor shift so much fun....I will never tell your secrets!! (she kept whispering...psh psh psh phsh to me)



Most of the kids we get at my store are pretty chill and just hang out and are too shy to even say hi.  Some are even friendly, but then there are the other ones, ones like this:






Veruca Salt incarnates are the worst.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 6, 2014)

To the clueless middle-aged lady who came into the store, handed me a Facebook giftcard, and wanted to know if it was a Target gift card.  Ummmm, no.  It's a Facebook gift card.  It says Facebook, not Target, on the front.  You cannot use it here.  I don't know why your friend bought it for you, sorry.  

I just had to keep repeating myself; she obviously wanted me to say, "Oh, yes! That's a Target gift card since it was purchased at our store!"  Weird people!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2014)

To the cheapskate who was doing the coffee run for her coworkers: When you laughed at the beginning while telling me that you were "going to be a pain", it was a harbinger of things to come. It was bad enough that you wanted the drinks rang up separately so you could get your stars but using the cash your coworkers sent to load up your card to do so was beyond the pale. THEN you wanted the change broken down so you could show them how much you paid for each drink. Let's see if any of them is sharp enough to look at their receipt & notice that you put it all your gold card. While you laughed about being "so much trouble" you obviously didn't notice that nobody behind you in line thought it was funny.


----------



## RhettB (Jan 8, 2014)

Had a lady come yesterday with a whole cart of Valentine's insisting that she get it at 90% off because it was back in seasonal.   She left empty-handed and angry.  Too bad.  I have a strong disdain for thieves.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 8, 2014)

neversaynever said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > neversaynever said:
> ...



We have a MRSA guest....he's a peach to deal with too.....:dash2:

We don't let them off the phone until we've pulled up the Rx and verified it's the right med


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 8, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> We have a MRSA guest....he's a peach to deal with too.....:dash2:
> 
> We don't let them off the phone until we've pulled up the Rx and verified it's the right med


Today was..... is it a full moon? Because, um, it sucked. That is about all you can say about it!

That makes the most sense - but we have some, um, "routines" that need to be changed/dealt with. But it is a slow process to invoke change - and right now it is even harder with our visiting TMs.


----------



## BullseyeGirl (Jan 8, 2014)

To that one guest that even that I put a blue jacket on top in my 15 min break recognized me and run after me to ask me where were the swimsuits while he was standing right next to them.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 9, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> To the clueless middle-aged lady who came into the store, handed me a Facebook giftcard, and wanted to know if it was a Target gift card.  Ummmm, no.  It's a Facebook gift card.  It says Facebook, not Target, on the front.  You cannot use it here.  I don't know why your friend bought it for you, sorry.
> 
> I just had to keep repeating myself; she obviously wanted me to say, "Oh, yes! That's a Target gift card since it was purchased at our store!"  Weird people!


I had people who insist that I should take their Walmart giftcard or we should sell Walmart giftcards.

Or accept their Walmart item and receipt for a return.


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 9, 2014)

To the guest that bought a ps4,

I understand that you want to pay cash for it, but did you really have to pay in mostly 5s and 10s?  It took me forever to count that, especially since you counted it out several times yourself silently.  Stupid phone kept interrupting my counting too.  More debit/credits pls.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 9, 2014)

Vic said:


> To the guest that bought a ps4,
> 
> I understand that you want to pay cash for it, but did you really have to pay in mostly 5s and 10s?  It took me forever to count that, especially since you counted it out several times yourself silently.  Stupid phone kept interrupting my counting too.  More debit/credits pls.



Oooooh you'd HATE me then!

I collect coins and paper money and I like to spend stuff that doesn't circulate much (halves, dollar coins, $2 bills) and I don't mind dumping lots of those on people. 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :spiteful:

... I probably wouldn't pay for a PS4 in cash though...


----------



## sher (Jan 9, 2014)

The bright side is that your guest wasn't a stripper. The worst thing is when strippers shop. I had a guest buy a bunch of home junk and furniture and pay for it in singles.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a guest once pay with all ones, and her friend turned to her and asked why she had so many ones. I kept my mouth shut, but it was difficult!


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 10, 2014)

They could have been waitresses too.  They get a lot of singles.

@Food Aver: I think I was just ranty with that particular guest though because he probably took nearly 20 mins of my time total, between getting the ps4, deciding on accessories, and just counting and miscounting the money.  I had to wait til close to start my E zone :/

On the topic of 2$ bills, where do you guys stick them in the register? I normally just put them in with the 100s and 50s.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 10, 2014)

Vic said:


> They could have been waitresses too.  They get a lot of singles.



Not as much as they used to given that most people pay with debit cards now and add the tip to it.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 10, 2014)

Vic said:


> @Food Aver: I think I was just ranty with that particular guest though because he probably took nearly 20 mins of my time total, between getting the ps4, deciding on accessories, and just counting and miscounting the money.  I had to wait til close to start my E zone :/
> 
> *On the topic of 2$ bills, where do you guys stick them in the register? I normally just put them in with the 100s and 50s.*



Yep.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 10, 2014)

Vic said:


> To the guest that bought a ps4,
> 
> I understand that you want to pay cash for it, but did you really have to pay in mostly 5s and 10s?  It took me forever to count that, especially since you counted it out several times yourself silently.  Stupid phone kept interrupting my counting too.  More debit/credits pls.



That's just as bad as a guest who paid for a video game with 63 dollars worth of 1 dollar bills.


----------



## Cel (Jan 13, 2014)

To that one guest...I understand that seeing someone in red & khaki getting an icee at sbux while you wait in line because our floor coverage is minimal and the GSA hasn't gotten a response for fast service and is backed up at the service desk as well may be aggravating. However making crazy hand motions at me and then yelling across to say that I should open another lane, to which I politely and succinctly replied "I'm sorry sir, I'm on my lunch break" shouldn't give you the right to curse at me. I could've walked over and spent time explaining how I could quite literally lose my job for hopping on a lane to get you out the door 2 minutes faster. Or you could've just understood that TMs are human beings who occasionally take breaks as well. Either way, I think the sorry I gave you and me walking away into the TSC was about the best you're going to get when you act like an angry 5 year old.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 13, 2014)

to that grumpy guest....oh good lawd man.....unless your significant other had you in the store for hours there was no reason for your hissy fits, including the foot stomping.

to the entitled guests....there is a reason we don't hold clearance items (normally)you don't come and get them. I made two exceptions tonight and 1 didn't come and get it. 

to that one who did come and get it...thank you for making my night. This guest called looking for a specific set of pajamas, asking if we did store to store shipping. After I explained we didn't but let me check just in case we had it. After locating it she explained that she stuck close to home because of chemotherapy and didn't think she could make it to our store tonight. I told her I would hold it at the fitting room until close and then put it on a certain rack so she could find it tomorrow and then we could do the same thing tomorrow night if need be. She was absolutely thrilled that I held it and came in tonight. Smile made my night.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 14, 2014)

babytrees said:


> to that one who did come and get it...thank you for making my night. This guest called looking for a specific set of pajamas, asking if we did store to store shipping. After I explained we didn't but let me check just in case we had it. After locating it she explained that she stuck close to home because of chemotherapy and didn't think she could make it to our store tonight. I told her I would hold it at the fitting room until close and then put it on a certain rack so she could find it tomorrow and then we could do the same thing tomorrow night if need be. She was absolutely thrilled that I held it and came in tonight. Smile made my night.



Now that is an AMAZING Vibe moment.


----------



## Yourfriendamy (Jan 14, 2014)

_The that one guest_ who announced loudly to his wife (after she was talking about gifts that she needed to buy for people) that the only thing she needed to get was a j-o-b, and then looked around to see if anyone heard his hilarious joke, and THEN said it again even louder when he saw that no one had heard him....KUDOS to you, sir! Publicly shaming your wife is going to really give her that final push of gentle, positive encouragement that she needed to achieve all of her dreams in life.  I'm sure you are an absolute joy to live with.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 14, 2014)

Yourfriendamy said:


> _The that one guest_ who announced loudly to his wife (after she was talking about gifts that she needed to buy for people) that the only thing she needed to get was a j-o-b, and then looked around to see if anyone heard his hilarious joke, and THEN said it again even louder when he saw that no one had heard him....KUDOS to you, sir! Publicly shaming your wife is going to really give her that final push of gentle, positive encouragement that she needed to achieve all of her dreams in life.  I'm sure you are an absolute joy to live with.


reminds me of my ex....there's a reason (or a million) he's an ex.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 14, 2014)

neversaynever said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > We have a MRSA guest....he's a peach to deal with too.....:dash2:
> ...



If you need/want some help, feel free to PM me. I'm not on all that regularly, but I'd be happy to offer some advice


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 14, 2014)

To all the guests who called today with stupid questions when we were busy as he||, you are the reason I'm drinking tonight :facepalm:


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2014)

*me slides a beer down to tgtcpht*


----------



## Cel (Jan 14, 2014)

To that one TL...I know you haven't had many LOD shifts. I know you're relatively knew to our store, your previous one on the chopping block for closure. I hold none of that against you, I even like you. However, when my assignment is to super-zone 5 aisles in 4.5 hours, I am budgeting my time as such. They were C aisles, but you wanted them zoned to planogram and new labels printed up for missing/damaged ones. I stepped up to the challenge. Unfortunately, when you hold me for smart huddle project for 25 minutes, then volunteer me to cover electronics lunch, send me on a wild goose chase for a printer and PDA for 15 minutes, etc., that is going to eat into my time. 

When you then tell me 3 hours into my shift that I need to be done with the super zone in 30 minutes so I can do gobacks, that is not a realistic expectation. You said "just make it look nice," I did. Sure as hell isn't to planogram though, and if that later comes up I am perfectly willing to challenge you on why it didn't happen. You're the one signing off on the super zone, not me.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

To any guests who come to my register with something from the coolers/freezers and say they don't want it:

Go **** yourselves. I HATE anybody who does this.


----------



## Cel (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm just realized my last post was in the wrong thread. Whoops.

Also as a regular market TM I totally agree on the guests who hand you something and basically say "here, QMOS this for me please"


----------



## Mugen (Jan 15, 2014)

To that one guest, I was quite surprised that you went out of your way to thank me for something I did a month ago (which I completely forgot until you brought it up).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *me slides a beer down to tgtcpht*



Thanks, but I was going a little harder than beer, it was THAT bad....


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's a gift card for the nearest liquor store.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2014)

To the mom who didn't want to chase her toddler: Sitting him on the counter was NOT an acceptable alternative. While I tried to take your order, he knocked over stacks of cups (which I had to toss) & shrieked happily so I couldn't hear your order the first few times. People in line behind you weren't amused either. 
Next time, get a cart or get a clue.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom who didn't want to chase her toddler: Sitting him on the counter was NOT an acceptable alternative. While I tried to take your order, he knocked over stacks of cups (which I had to toss) & shrieked happily so I couldn't hear your order the first few times. People in line behind you weren't amused either.
> Next time, get a cart or get a clue.



Or a leash.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jan 17, 2014)

or an abortion


----------



## V 42 (Jan 17, 2014)

The next guest who asks, "So is it safe to use our redcards now?" is gonna get the damn redcard shoved down their throat. And no, I'm not going to give you ten percent off for your 'inconvenience". We did that weeks ago, you're about a month late, at least!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2014)

V 42 said:


> The next guest who asks, "So is it safe to use our redcards now?" is gonna get the damn redcard shoved down their throat. And no, I'm not going to give you ten percent off for your 'inconvenience". We did that weeks ago, you're about a month late, at least!



Actual conversation with a guest last week...

Guest: is it safe to use my credit card?
Me: yes.
Guest: are you sure?
Me: yes.
Guest: are you really sure?
Me: *look of "really?" While not saying anything.
Guest: does that mean it isn't okay?
:facepalm:


----------



## V 42 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yup, that was pretty much my conversation with no less than ten guests in five hours >.<


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 17, 2014)

V 42 said:


> The next guest who asks, "So is it safe to use our redcards now?" is gonna get the damn redcard shoved down their throat. !


I keep responding....
"I feel it is the safest place to use your card right now, worry about where they went next."

Apparently I'm going to sound like a freaking genius to our guests now!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2014)

neversaynever said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > The next guest who asks, "So is it safe to use our redcards now?" is gonna get the damn redcard shoved down their throat. !
> ...



Right after this happened, I told more than one guest that it will be someone else next week.  One guest glared at me for that comment...I wonder if she's remembering my words right about now...


----------



## TGTmnGrl (Jan 17, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To that one guest:
> You know them all & drive us crazy!



I always have guests that stop me on my lunch (even though I change shirts), a ton of guests recognize me and get angry when I say I will get someone to help them because I'm on my lunch break. It's one thing if I'm tell a guest the direction to products, but I'm not going to help someone look up four movies on my break. I've started just telling people I can get fired for working on my break. :wacko:


----------



## defang (Jan 18, 2014)

To that one couponer and her accomplice last night:

1) EVERY SINGLE ONE of your at least 150+ coupons said "excludes trial/travel size". When I AND my GSTL pointed that out to you, you still resisted and insisted that we check each and every single coupon. I think you ended up getting 3 of them taken off or so. 

2) When my GSTL and AP are questioning you about the coupons, you insist that we had accepted it before. Yes, as my LOD came and informed us, you JUST did it back in Electronics (even though you insist it wasn't you and telling us to check the tapes).

3) Calling my LOD rude and calling me "a fat fucking pig" is NOT going to help things. I was hoping AP would kick you out at that point, but I guess not...

4) Going through the bags and pulling out items one by one on purpose so it takes me a long time to void them? I don't care even if it is almost closing, for you I'll stay a little bit longer. 

5) And the final straw, asking to see which coupons you used AND THEN MIXING THEM BACK WITH THE UNUSED ONES WE GAVE YOU. As I told you we would, we went through all of the coupons to find the ones you used.

She had a $400 order and ended up with only a suitcase. I was later told by as GSTM that she knew her and had known of her antics and was worried when she saw them leaving.

To you and your friend, just go fuck yourselves. It's people like you who ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 18, 2014)

to all of the guests....where, oh where have you gone? We have gone from a low volume store to desert island. I don't think it's all about the card crap so I am not sure what is up. It does make it easier to zone and bounce back and put all of the re-shop away but when hours were going to be slim they are now going to be nonexistent.


----------



## daedalus24 (Jan 19, 2014)

To the guest who let her child run around electronics like crazy yelling 'mommy' over and over while occasionally pressing the help button making me rush to the boat 4 times thinking someone actually needed assistance.  I even asked her if she could tell her kid not to do that and she just went 'mmhmmmm' and kept shopping...it's called parenting, have you heard of it?

On the flip side, to the regular middle-aged ladyguest who hasn't seen me in a month and told me I looked great today (I've lost 5 pounds and growing a beard), thank you for making my freaking evening!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to The Break Room daedalus24 .

There is coffee and beer in the chat box along with an assortment of cookies.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, welcome to The Break Room!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2014)

To that one guest: I know your transaction took way longer than it was supposed to, but your patience was much appreciated.


----------



## AllRedEverything (Jan 19, 2014)

To that one guest: just because we're of the same nationality, doesn't mean I'm going to give you a discount


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 20, 2014)

to that one guest who asked me as i was windexing the entrance/exit windows... (i was literally RIGHT NEXT TO the signs!)

who asked me "what time do you close tonight?"

you so did not need to catbutt face me as i pointed to the sign LITERALLY NOT EVEN THREE INCHES WAY FROM MY FUCKING HEAD!


----------



## Super (Jan 20, 2014)

To those many guests yesterday in the morning

Thanks for patiently waiting at the boat to be rung up while I answered a couple of quick questions from passing by guests  before ringing you up


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

To guests that ask me if we sell things that is pretty much common knowledge that Target does not sell: cigarettes, newspapers, ceiling fans, lawn mowers, fabric dye, ovens, lottery tickets, etc...  Target does not sell that crap because peasants ie customers buy those things at Wal Mart.  Target has guests which are deemed royalty.  Personally, I think Target could overtake Wal Mart if they just stopped trying to act like they are better than people.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 20, 2014)

To that "guest" who acted like a giant entitled pri*ck b*tch to me the other night ... I cannot give you half off a pair of shoes that do not ring up as clearance.  I'm sorry that the manager did not magically appear the exact second I flashed my light.  I'm sorry that you are in such a big hurry.  But your horrible attitude pretty much ruined my evening.  I sincerely hope that the gstl did not give you those shoes for half off and/or that you were late for whatever was so important that you had to go shoe shopping at Target first.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 20, 2014)

To that one guest...yes, they do have a way to work with those doing returns who have gotten new cards in the meantime.  It's called a receipt.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 20, 2014)

To that one guest...yes, you had to wait while I helped someone else at guest service.  Guest service comes before photo in our store.  The GSTL was on lunch, so that means you wait.  No, it does not matter that the someone else I was helping was a team member.  If she's off the clock, then she gets to be treated like every other guest (even if she does do a million returns a week).  I came straight to you after I finished with her.  And you need to bring in your own cord to hook up your phone to the photo kiosk.  We are not going to stock every phone cord people might need, and frankly, it's too much when they just walk off, anyway.  You had no reason to call me unprofessional.  I answered your question and assisted you in the order in which you all appeared in front of me.  And no, I was not "not trained properly."  I was trained properly and do my job just fine.  Learn to wait your turn.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 20, 2014)

To that one guest...we do make exceptions to our return policy for Christmas.  That's part of what the $70 limit is for.  The fact that you did another return earlier in the year simply means you took part of that annual exception at a different time.  And I really don't care if you throw the stuff out.  If you want to, that's your business.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 21, 2014)

TGTmnGrl said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest:
> ...



I HATE people flagging me down when I'm talking on my phone.  Just because you can see that I'm wearing khakis doesn't mean, "Please bug the crap out of me."  If I'm on break, lunch, or not even working, please leave me alone.  The most annoying one was when I ignored some lady far off (because I was on my phone) and then some dumb seasonal TM chased me down, while I'm wearing a zipped up hoodie, over my red polo shirt and pushing my semi-full shopping cart, while SHOPPING, and told me to help that guest, uh NO.  YOU help them.  YOU work sales floor, NOT me.  YOU were on the clock, NOT me.  YOU had a walkie and PDA, NOT me.

Some people.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 21, 2014)

the guests, they returned....if only for one day in response to the chicken little weather reports for our area. The problem is the guests that came out were absolutely disgusting and loud and obnoxious.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 21, 2014)

babytrees said:


> The problem is the guests that came out were absolutely disgusting and loud and obnoxious.


My store. All. the. time.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 21, 2014)

To that one guest: Seriously, lady? You're a grown woman, and older than me by about forty years, at least, and you threw a fit because we didn't have the *exact* style you wanted, in the product you wanted? Pathetic, and I'm sure no one else cared that you claimed you're never going to shop at Target ever again, they probably wanted to cheer, just like I did.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 21, 2014)

To the Indian lady who came through my line the other day smelling like vomit ... thanks for that.  I literally had to hold my breath until you paid and left, and then the air all around you still smelled like garbage for several minutes.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 22, 2014)

About as bad as the grandma who REEKED of perfume.
Smelt like she'd been in a throw-down with an Avon lady


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 22, 2014)

It's really fun when they return clothes.  Then you get to wait until they leave and smell the clothes to see if they can be returned to the floor or not.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 22, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> It's really fun when they return clothes.  Then you get to wait until they leave and smell the clothes to see if they can be returned to the floor or not.



you check? Our GS people NEVER check so I am always defecting stuff out. And getting massive headaches because of the smells


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 22, 2014)

My sense of smell isn't great, but when you smoke so heavily I can smell you before I see you, I will smell everything before I put it in a bin with other stuff.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok, I've got another one.  To that guest who made an openly racist comment to me about a family of Hispanic shoppers: do you think that I will automatically laugh or sympathize with you because I too am white?  Why don't you take your backwards attitude and crawl back under the rock from which you came?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 25, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> Ok, I've got another one.  To that guest who made an openly racist comment to me about a family of Hispanic shoppers: do you think that I will automatically laugh or sympathize with you because I too am white?  Why don't you take your backwards attitude and crawl back under the rock from which you came?



Yep, that's the most awkward thing EVER.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

To the two women who tried opening the front doors when the fire alarm went off: Everybody was outside. All the guests, all the team members. Did you not think that there was a reason for this? Why would you even try to open the doors?

To the guest who wanted space heaters: You are not to open the door to the backroom for any reason. It is my safe zone away from you people. If I am breaking down boxes, I don't want you opening the backroom door and asking where the spaceheaters are. Then, when I'm taking my backstock from receiving where I left it, over to the other side of the backroom, you open the backroom doors in the fire tunnel and proceed to ask me where specifically they are. I told you, sporting goods. They are literally the first thing you see when you walk to sporting goods from where we first unfortunately met.

The fact that you bothered me three minutes before I was supposed to clock out does not help any.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the two women who tried opening the front doors when the fire alarm went off: Everybody was outside. All the guests, all the team members. Did you not think that there was a reason for this? Why would you even try to open the doors?
> 
> To the guest who wanted space heaters: You are not to open the door to the backroom for any reason. It is my safe zone away from you people. If I am breaking down boxes, I don't want you opening the backroom door and asking where the spaceheaters are. Then, when I'm taking my backstock from receiving where I left it, over to the other side of the backroom, you open the backroom doors in the fire tunnel and proceed to ask me where specifically they are. I told you, sporting goods. They are literally the first thing you see when you walk to sporting goods from where we first unfortunately met.
> 
> The fact that you bothered me three minutes before I was supposed to clock out does not help any.



Hey oath... I know you explained already, but where are the space heaters?


----------



## RhettB (Jan 26, 2014)

Bored Food Aver said:


> ZombiePanties31 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I've got another one.  To that guest who made an openly racist comment to me about a family of Hispanic shoppers: do you think that I will automatically laugh or sympathize with you because I too am white?  Why don't you take your backwards attitude and crawl back under the rock from which you came?
> ...



The only time I have agreed with a situation like this is when a guest was sitting in the back of a police car in the front of the store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Bored Food Aver said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > To the two women who tried opening the front doors when the fire alarm went off: Everybody was outside. All the guests, all the team members. Did you not think that there was a reason for this? Why would you even try to open the doors?
> ...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, my store is weird with that. Home improvement is split between being at the end of domestics and at the end of sporting goods. Domestics and sporting goods in my store run perpendicular, so we just refer to the home improvement where the lightbulbs and heaters are as sporting goods.


----------



## redcharmander10 (Jan 27, 2014)

To the couponing bitch,

I am just doing my job by refusing the coupons you tried to use which were clearly:

1. not for those items
2. for more items than you bought.

Store policy is we refuse them. IDGAF if you say I take forever or if you never had problems before (heard this more times than I would ever want), it's the rules and I don't make the rules. And telling me to hurry up, that I'm just out to get you and that I just work at Target won't make it any better, bitch. A job is a job and maybe you should work mine for a while and tell me how you feel.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jan 27, 2014)

redcharmander10 said:


> To the couponing bitch,
> 
> I am just doing my job by refusing the coupons you tried to use which were clearly:
> 
> ...



I hate the coupon bitches!  When I see one coming, I think "Ohhhhhhhh, sh*t."  (Not that all couponers are awful, but the nasty ones overshadow the polite ones!)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2014)

^This.
I've got many fav regulars who coupon (& I'll tell them about any good deals I know of) but it only takes a few abusers to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 28, 2014)

to the guests who after asking me and not liking my answer (we are out of almost all of our winter wear....absolutely none in men's) go up and ask another tm...it must be embarrassing to have them come back to me to ask me the same thing.

to those nasty guests (and tm's) with the foul mouths....there's a reason this area is number 2 in the use of foul language....I don't want to hear how you f'ed him and you don't f'ing care.....especially when you are just throwing the eff'ing clothes around.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 28, 2014)

To those team members who were complimenting me when they thought I couldn't hear, and to the nice guests I had last night: Thank you very much, you all made my long, shitty shift much better.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 31, 2014)

to that one guest who acted like a two year old through the entire store....you are not funny and could actually get yourself into serious trouble with some of the things you did....when you asked if you were irritating what I really wanted to answer was "you are a pain in the ass" not "you are as irritating as my ex"


----------



## looseseal (Jan 31, 2014)

To that one guest... I'm so sorry that I won't allow you to buy the bananas that I have culled through. I mean really... I have some moldy strawberries in my cart too, would you like those? And whining like a two-year-old that the bananas I'm putting out aren't ripe enough really isn't going to help your cause either. And guess what? If you buy them today, they'll be ripe within a day anyways! Science!!!


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 31, 2014)

Try a paperbag.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jan 31, 2014)

Try a paperbag.

For the bananas or their head?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 1, 2014)

To that one guest who's food stamp card i saw when you were pulling a 20 out of your wallet, if you can afford to buy alcohol, you don't need food stamps.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 1, 2014)

for some reason it's not letting me reply with a quote ??

But, as a former food stamp recipient I hated when people judged me harshly for getting extras. I often scrimped and saved to get little extras maybe once a month. Honestly, if it wasn't $100 plus of alcohol my guess would be that it will last them a while and we all deserve a little extra every once in awhile. (I don't drink, it's too expensive)

Now the ones who complain about having no food or money and get cigarettes those I judge from my throne.....but that because I come from a family where my dad bought beer, cigarettes and than food when he had money.


----------



## intercomnut (Feb 2, 2014)

To the guests who mention that they want to reload their Starbucks gift card and pay for their drinks with it after they've already ordered the drinks, I now have to void your drinks, have you reload your card, then look over at the cups to ensure I'm remembering correctly which drinks you bought, and then enter them again. Please tell me you want to reload and then pay with your gift card BEFORE you order your drinks. It's not a huge deal, but it's pretty annoying especially if we're busy and the other baristas have already taken the cups so they can make the drink.Also, please don't try to barter the price down with me. If you don't have enough money to pay the posted price, you get a sample cup or nothing.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2014)

To the socially-conscious nut: I was simply passing out samples of our new drink & you simply could've declined. No, you had to launch into a tirade about calories & how Starbux is contributing to the obesity of America, impacting those who can barely buy groceries all for the "Starbux glamour". Really? 
I listened to your screed for a few minutes before excusing myself to move on. Funny how folks nearby still gladly took samples. 
Next time you want a soap box to get on, try Wally world instead.


----------



## intercomnut (Feb 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the socially-conscious nut: I was simply passing out samples of our new drink & you simply could've declined. No, you had to launch into a tirade about calories & how Starbux is contributing to the obesity of America, impacting those who can barely buy groceries all for the "Starbux glamour". Really? I listened to your screed for a few minutes before excusing myself to move on. Funny how folks nearby still gladly took samples. Next time you want a soap box to get on, try Wally world instead.


I've had plenty of guests be a little annoying about our prices, but not about how we're contributing to obesity. I mean it's kinda true, but don't be a jerk about it...


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 3, 2014)

To that one guest...I'm sorry I couldn't sell you that shirt for your daughter. I have no control over what stuff is recalled and how it never gets pulled from the shelf until it hits the register. But no, I was not going to explain to you in front of your young daughter why many people considered the "blurred lines" shirt in the girls department to be offensive. I simply didn't think you really wanted to explain the differences between consensual sex and date rape to her.


----------



## sher (Feb 4, 2014)

omg. I saw that shirt when I was working the other day and did a double take and then there was an audible WTF?


----------



## babytrees (Feb 4, 2014)

we have had some majorly wth clothing in girl's clothes lately.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 4, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest...I'm sorry I couldn't sell you that shirt for your daughter. I have no control over what stuff is recalled and how it never gets pulled from the shelf until it hits the register. But no, I was not going to explain to you in front of your young daughter why many people considered the "blurred lines" shirt in the girls department to be offensive. I simply didn't think you really wanted to explain the differences between consensual sex and date rape to her.


A few years ago we had a boys shirt that was recalled at the register.  The woman got highly upset that we wouldn't sell it to her.  She insisted that we were probably just going to put it back on the rack.  Just couldn't understand that we *couldn't* sell it to her.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 4, 2014)

If a recall or street date item is brought to my attention as a GSA, my absolutely highest priority becomes personally finding the item and pulling it off the shelf and getting it defected out.  Because I find if I don't (and even at times when I do) it will not fail that another one will be brought up within an hour or two and then I get to get yelled at again.

Over the weekend, there was a Disney Infinity product that was out, and was street dated. Since it was only in the PDA as "video games" for the location, I had to consult with the electronics TM to figure out where it was. He told me he had just zoned it, knew exactly where it was and would take care of it. Later that day, another one came through the lines. That was my own mistake for not personally pulling the product off the shelf.


----------



## sher (Feb 5, 2014)

Usually, the gsa/gstl just walkies us with a dpci and tells us to remove it... and we do. Sometimes we miss one or two because it's not in the right place, it's in a reshop cart with another tm somewhere, or a guest has already picked one up and moved on with their shopping before we get to it.

There was a recalled baby furniture set on a display for months one time, though. I have not a clue why they never moved it. 


To that one guest who brought no less than 75 items (some were just multiple sizes of some things) to the fitting room tonight, then didn't even try 20 of em on? S my metaphorical D. I hope it was very clear to you that I was not at all being honest when I said "oh no, it's fine, don't worry about it." You are an asshole. The only bright side is that a lot of it was still on the hangers correctly. So thanks for that. You said your mom is always impatient and bla bla bla... so if she's always like that, why would you take all that time to pile all that junk up in your cart!? ughoidufaodf


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 5, 2014)

Take 75 items to fitting room. Take 20 in. Take 15 out. Pay for 0. Profit.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 5, 2014)

To that one guest... I really don't care that you can only speak Mandarin Chinese, I'm going to continue to give you *amazing *guest service and after that I'll zone in the aisle's you're "shopping" in. I saw you slip all that jewelry into your jacket pocket.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> Take 75 items to fitting room. Take 20 in. Take 15 out. Pay for 0. Profit.



I don't stand for that S**t. We'd just PMR 'em. But... For some reason, they just get all nervous, and the clothes get tossed onto the floor.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out an 'acceptable' way to just have someone knock on the subject's fitting room door midconcealment. Uh ma'am ... this is target security ... is everything ok in there?


----------



## sher (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoops, sorry, I didn't mean it like that. She only took 6 items into the actual fitting room at a time, but she bought a cart full (at least 75 items) that was waiting in her... uh, queue. In the end, she took a bunch of the items she did try and ran to check out, but before the running for checkout, she apologized for bringing all that crap and then not even trying it. I pretended to be okay with it, but I didn't put any effort into the pretending. Her cart looked like a giant cart of unsorted laundry. It's definitely possible she snuck some little stuff in, though, like jewelry or something. I'm terrible at detecting that stuff getting through. So terrible.

To all those guests who put the items they don't want into people's carts, and onto obviously sorted z-racks, stoooop it. You're idiots. Those poorly hung, inside out jeans don't go on that rack of swimsuits that are hung to perfection and sorted by color/brand. I know other stores do that thing where they have a rack just for the unwanted stuff, but usually, it's preettty obvious that we aren't doing that. Idk why they keep scheduling me as FRO. I haaate it in there. I... I... miss the floor.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 5, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> I'm trying to figure out an 'acceptable' way to just have someone knock on the subject's fitting room door midconcealment. Uh ma'am ... this is target security ... is everything ok in there?


Honestly, you are not supposed to. Multiple AP personnel have told me that unless we (they) see the concealment they can't do anything about it. They still want to know about my suspicions of concealment, or if I find tags because usually if they do it in the fitting room they will do it on the floor in sight of the cameras.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 6, 2014)

Well yeah I know you're not supposed to because of concealment as a step in the process .... but if i'm more interested in not taking the loss than in getting an external app, i think knock-knock wouldn't hurt in awkwardly generating a pmr. ... although it could only be done in mega obvious situations ..... big ass empty purse, fast selections without concern for price tag, huge arm load of stuff going in .... that sorta thing.

imho they give ap just enough rope to hang themselves with and expect us to go lasso a steer.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 6, 2014)

I've had AP have me watch people who brought lots and lots of clothes to the fitting room....they aren't usually the ones that need watching. It's the few item ladies usually. And honestly if the FRO is doing their job properly there is going to be minimal pilferage at the FR. It will still happen but it doesn't happen often on my watch. I had two tonight....the fist ones who came out after my break had a tag in the pocket of a pair of shorts they tried on. I informed our AP about it and they watched them the rest of the time in the store. The second was somebody who said , "I have 6 items." Did my usual....got to check and count myself, sorry schtick. She had 4 panties and 15 items....only got to take 6 items in at a time...left the underwear on the shelf and didn't take it with her when she left. I count that as a pilferage thwarted.


----------



## sher (Feb 6, 2014)

I never count them the way we're supposed to, but I still haven't had much theft go on... or the really clever thieves come when I'm there. When I was new, some lady with clothes folded over her arm took in a genie bra box and I didn't know. Then she came back and dropped everything on the table. I dumped it in the cart and didn't realize until later that only one bra was in the box. I was naive. Idk why they don't just steal on the floor. It's not like someone's watching all million cameras at once... and there's 4 people working in the whole store.

Most of our clothing-related theft happens from people putting tags on items that aren't even Target brands and returning them. I don't understand how/why it happens. Sometimes the colors and descriptions on the tag don't even match the items.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> If a recall or street date item is brought to my attention as a GSA, my absolutely highest priority becomes personally finding the item and pulling it off the shelf and getting it defected out.  Because I find if I don't (and even at times when I do) it will not fail that another one will be brought up within an hour or two and then I get to get yelled at again.
> 
> Over the weekend, there was a Disney Infinity product that was out, and was street dated. Since it was only in the PDA as "video games" for the location, I had to consult with the electronics TM to figure out where it was. He told me he had just zoned it, knew exactly where it was and would take care of it. Later that day, another one came through the lines. That was my own mistake for not personally pulling the product off the shelf.


I had put some those figures out, by mistake too. They're not in the box. I did remove them all after gs told me about the street date on them. Sorry folks! I was covering electronics for a tm break.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 6, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> I'm trying to figure out an 'acceptable' way to just have someone knock on the subject's fitting room door midconcealment. Uh ma'am ... this is target security ... is everything ok in there?



AP - *Flashes TPS Badge* I'm sorry to bother you, but, our fitting room attendant, noticed you came out with less items, than you entered with, and they could not be found in the room. You're not in trouble or anything, but, we do need to get the concealed merchandise back. 

If they refuse, mention that you'll unfortunately be forced to call the police, and press *felony* shoplifting charges. They should hand it over, and which, afterwards, you should nicely ask them to leave the store at this time, and issue a trespass notice.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that approach might be a _tad_ too aggressive for the volume of sales associated with my store. Maybe one day I'll be located at a higher risk location, then i'll be all over that. 
Everyone ... including the ETL-AP, is too caught up in this 'say yes to the dress' nonsense after the credit-breach.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 6, 2014)

sher said:


> Her cart looked like a giant cart of unsorted laundry. It's definitely possible she snuck some little stuff in, though, like jewelry or something. I'm terrible at detecting that stuff getting through. So terrible.



If you feel like there up to something, just shake out everything. Sometimes, you'll get lucky, and airbuds, or dvds, or other things just, magically fall into the floor. They get really embarrassed by this, and usually leave quickly.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 6, 2014)

Once we get the lousy SL team back on board with having a FRO (Fitting Room Operator) there most of the time, i'm gonna train them to take-count-confirm cuz ... our shortage indicator is atrocious.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 6, 2014)

When I worked in the grocery store a guy stuffed a five pound package of fresh prawns down his pants and was heading out the door.
The store didn't have AP so one of the Assistant Managers walked over and very sweetly offered him a basket to carry the shrimp.
He freaked, made a run for the exit and slammed into the door because it didn't open fast enough, falling over in the entryway.

When they stopped laughing, two guys from the produce department came and sat on him until the police arrived.


----------



## Dying Sun (Feb 6, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> When I worked in the grocery store a guy stuffed a five pound package of fresh prawns down his pants and was heading out the door.
> The store didn't have AP so one of the Assistant Managers walked over and very sweetly offered him a basket to carry the shrimp.
> He freaked, made a run for the exit and slammed into the door because it didn't open fast enough, falling over in the entryway.
> 
> When they stopped laughing, two guys from the produce department came and sat on him until the police arrived.


 ok now that's funny right there


----------



## lovecats (Feb 7, 2014)

[/quote]ok now that's funny right there[/quote]

OK, now why do I hear that in Larry the Cable Guy's voice?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 7, 2014)

Had a guest come up with a new release BluRay & asked if it was XX price. When I did an inquiry, it came up $10 more. She argued about it being in the same spot as the reg DVD (it wasn't). After the ETL approved a price adjustment (against my better judgment), I started to ring it up & discovered it was street date locked so she wasted a good haggle for nuthin'. lol


----------



## sher (Feb 7, 2014)

If they come out with less than they went in with, I just say "hey, seems you're missing a couple things?" or "did you leave anything in the fitting room?" They go in, take it off, and pretend it was a mistake.

We got a new ap etl last year-ish and she isn't strict about it like the old guy (he was promoted), so no one takes fitting room seriously anymore. We don't have all the number cards, old guy used to print out sheets that were used as a log to record FR checks and such and we don't have that. They've been telling us if it's not busy to just do reshop and such. We don't get break coverage unless it's a weekend or just really busy. It's all so lax now.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Had a guest come up with a new release BluRay & asked if it was XX price. When I did an inquiry, it came up $10 more. She argued about it being in the same spot as the reg DVD (it wasn't). After the ETL approved a price adjustment (against my better judgment), I started to ring it up & discovered it was street date locked so she wasted a good haggle for nuthin'. lol



BAHAHAHA. Serves her right.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2014)

To all those guests who come up, place your order, then swipe your card while I'm still writing your cup:
WTF are you doing?! I haven't even rung your drink up yet!! I end up telling you to swipe AGAIN as a result & you ALWAYS say "Oops! Guess I jumped the gun, eh?"
Morons.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 10, 2014)

To the TM at Starbucks: I understand real coffee nuts aren't something you run across that often but yes, I wanted two shots of espresso in a small cup and a six shot venti mocha.
I don't know why that is so confusing.
Just let me shotgun the two while I'm waiting for you to make the other one.
I've got a caffeine headache and you're not helping.

(Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread, it was supposed to go in TM thread)


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2014)

*me stacks the shots for commie while prepping a mocha*


----------



## sher (Feb 11, 2014)

To all those guests who make the joke about all the snow outside, our lack of gloves, etc. and the gazillions of racks of swimsuits.. and now spring/summer clothing, I've heard them all before. Alll of em. Spring break is coming and juust like the gloves were out when you could still go outside in a hoodie/light jacket, swimsuits are out now. Now stoppppp it. I'm sick of having that conversation and giving that same fake laugh.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 11, 2014)

our guests aren't making jokes...their mad!! And I am tired of saying "I'm Sorry," Because I'm not. We are on our 4th or 5th possible HUGE storm (all but one has been a dud). One lady pissed and moaned because "it's the middle of winter"....god, I hope not!! that would put us with winter in June!!


----------



## babytrees (Feb 11, 2014)

to the guests who seem to be acting extremely out of  character and actually shopping cleanly....THANK YOU!!! We had 3 people all day in softlines and it still looked fairly decent, zone wise.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2014)

babytrees said:


> our guests aren't making jokes...their mad!! And I am tired of saying "I'm Sorry," Because I'm not. We are on our 4th or 5th possible HUGE storm (all but one has been a dud). One lady pissed and moaned because "it's the middle of winter"....god, I hope not!! that would put us with winter in June!!




One of the coolest softlines people ever would look at guest like that and ever so coolly say "Well, then you should have bought them in August when they came."
She could get away it being French, black and beautiful. 
The accent and the smile just made the stab a little less painful.
Or if not less painful, given in such a way that they didn't know how to respond.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh and you can suggest they try 5 Below (like a dollar store only $5) for gloves and hats if they have those in your area.
For some reason, they still have stock.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 11, 2014)

we have one (5 Below...I love it) across the street....it's sold out too. I suggested 7-11, because I had seen them in there last week .


----------



## sher (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha, our guests are mad, they're just covering it up, sorta. You know how some people joke about things even though they're annoyed/angry about it? It's that. I can hear the hint of contempt in their voices, but when they come to me about not being able to find gloves, they frame it like a joke. I'm happy most of them are doing that and not yelling at me, though.

I don't understand it. Everyone knows winter starts around the same time every year... why don't they buy their gloves in advance!? And they come in/call juuust before/during every snowstorm looking for salt, gloves, boots, snow pants. I've gotten to a point where I find it hard to hold back my laughter and sideeye when they ask.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2014)

I will never understand why people don't already still have an ice scraper and/or a shovel.

EVERY YEAR THESE PEOPLE COME RUSHING TO BUY THE STUFF.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I will never understand why people don't already still have an ice scraper and/or a shovel.
> 
> EVERY YEAR THESE PEOPLE COME RUSHING TO BUY THE STUFF.


Because, when the weather warms up & melts their memory, they toss those out during spring cleaning.
Like my brother-in-law who threw out the half-dead Christmas tree with the stand still attached. When my sister yelled at him about it, he said "We save those.....?"


----------



## spoilers (Feb 12, 2014)

Service desk last night...
Guest: "Hi, I just bought these [Lindt] chocolates and noticed they didn't have a very good date on them...I'd really appreciate it if I could trade them for one with a better date, as I just feel they might be *a little* bit fresher."
Me *assumes they are EXPIRED*: "sure no problem, it'll take one second"
The "bad" bag expires in December of 2014... WHY. Any bag of chocolates that you buy at a grocery store has enough preservatives to keep it "fresh" for months after the expiration date. And also I'd love to see this date rating system you're apparently relying on


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow...just...wow...


----------



## Cel (Feb 12, 2014)

At least you can donate it to the food bank, no way to return it to inventory since it's auto-destroy when returned.

I would've been sorely tempted to say something to them.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2014)

Does it really get donated? I just figured all of that went straight into the compactor. Or does the LOD pull out the food from the rest of the red defectives?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Does it really get donated? I just figured all of that went straight into the compactor. Or does the LOD pull out the food from the rest of the red defectives?



Behind guest services, my store has two new bins for food donations and pet food donations for stuff that would normally get defected out.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2014)

Food banks don't accept candy. We've been told to pull it from foodbank donations.
That's why we always had a bottomless candy bowl during any candy holiday.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really get donated? I just figured all of that went straight into the compactor. Or does the LOD pull out the food from the rest of the red defectives?
> ...


Ah...all of ours goes into the toss bin (formerly red defectives) and gets compacted.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 13, 2014)

From a friend who does a blog about bookselling:

*Tenure in Retail can be measured by the reaction time to the question, "Do you work here?"

* Immediate answer: less than 6 months or more than 20 years.

* Slight hesitation with a smile: 6 months to 2 years.

* Prolonged hesitation with shoulder slump and eye twitch: 2 years to 10 years.

* Slight hesitation and gulp as all the snarky responses you choose not to say are swallowed: 10 to 20 years.*


----------



## looseseal (Feb 13, 2014)

To every. single. guest.

Hi, I'm looseseal. You don't know me, and I'm a terrible person, but you have to act like the sun shines out of my ass anyways. I think I'm going to invite myself over to your house today. Sound good? I hope you have a coffee maker, because I really need to get my caffiene fix while I fuck all of your shit up. But -- OOPS! I just spilled my espresso all over your beautiful hardwood floors!! I'll just walk away, because I'm sure this giant puddle of shitwater isn't noticeable, and its your house so you'll clean it up anyways, right? hahahaha! Now I think I want to go try on some clothes. Wow, that shirt is just so cute! And these jeans! But I don't think I want to borrow them anymore, so I'll just ball them up into a wad and toss them in a corner, because I'm disrespectful and think that everyone is my maid. Uh oh... that espresso really shot through me fast! I need to use the restroom! But where is it?!?! I know I walked right past it on my way in, but going down the hallway is just too much effort! I'll just pee on this wad of clothes. Hey, you can wash them, right? And all of this peeing and trying on clothes has made me hungry, I wonder what food you have to eat? Lets see what's in the freezer... ice cream, some pizza rolls, mozzerella sticks... I'll have all three! Oh but wait, in your pantry you have granola bars, so I'll have those instead. I'll just put all of the frozen food I don't want in your pantry, because I'm too much of a lazy fucking slob to walk two feet to the freezer and put it back myself. Well, guess its time to go now! You've been a great host. I think I'll come back again tomorrow. Have a great day!



That felt nice. I need a new job.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 13, 2014)

looseseal said:


> To every. single. guest.
> 
> Hi, I'm looseseal. You don't know me, and I'm a terrible person, but you have to act like the sun shines out of my ass anyways. I think I'm going to invite myself over to your house today. Sound good? I hope you have a coffee maker, because I really need to get my caffiene fix while I fuck all of your shit up. But -- OOPS! I just spilled my espresso all over your beautiful hardwood floors!! I'll just walk away, because I'm sure this giant puddle of shitwater isn't noticeable, and its your house so you'll clean it up anyways, right? hahahaha! Now I think I want to go try on some clothes. Wow, that shirt is just so cute! And these jeans! But I don't think I want to borrow them anymore, so I'll just ball them up into a wad and toss them in a corner, because I'm disrespectful and think that everyone is my maid. Uh oh... that espresso really shot through me fast! I need to use the restroom! But where is it?!?! I know I walked right past it on my way in, but going down the hallway is just too much effort! I'll just pee on this wad of clothes. Hey, you can wash them, right? And all of this peeing and trying on clothes has made me hungry, I wonder what food you have to eat? Lets see what's in the freezer... ice cream, some pizza rolls, mozzerella sticks... I'll have all three! Oh but wait, in your pantry you have granola bars, so I'll have those instead. I'll just put all of the frozen food I don't want in your pantry, because I'm too much of a lazy fucking slob to walk two feet to the freezer and put it back myself. Well, guess its time to go now! You've been a great host. I think I'll come back again tomorrow. Have a great day!
> 
> ...



Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 14, 2014)

I had a guest yesterday drop a pint of blueberries that spilled everywhere. She started to pick them up and then saw me and handed me the pint. Then she laughed about how they were going all over the place and then proceeded to stand there while I dug under her cart for loose berries. After I got them all up she grabbed a new pint and walked off. No apology. No nothing. What a fucking asswipe.

When did it become okay for someone to go to a store, break stuff and/or otherwise damage merchandise, and not have to pay for it? I get that we're a huge corporation so the amount that we lose on broken stuff is probably negligible, but it's just shitty of people to not feel responsible for their actions. 

In the years that I've worked retail I have had one customer offer to pay for something that their child broke. It was a snowglobe, so it was a pain to clean up. The dad offered to help me, apologized, and was determined to pay for it. I had to tell him several times that he did not need to worry about paying for it before he finally felt okay with not paying for something that his child broke. Even then he took one up front and tried to get the guest service tm to charge him for it. That was 5 years ago and I still remember that guest.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually, most states have laws that basically say that if you break it, you don't need to buy it. But people don't know any better, so stores can get away with putting those signs up.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Actually, most states have laws that basically say that if you break it, you don't need to buy it. But people don't know any better, so stores can get away with putting those signs up.


How is that even right? Smh america.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 14, 2014)

I totally get that there's a lot of legality concerning you break you buy (who's at fault, how much they should pay, blah blah blah), but it's really the thought that counts for most things in my book. Accidents happen. Shit gets broken. But to run over grape tomatoes that you dropped (another guest on that same day)...that's just being an asshole.


----------



## Cel (Feb 14, 2014)

The best is when you're not around to see it and you walk into Pfresh from the ambient room and see trails of smeared blueberry all over the floor like someone just murdered Violet Beauregarde with a hammer


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one guest.. If your kid is old enough to give me grammatically correct (and pretty witty) sass when I track him down, that code yellow wasn't necessary. You could have asked to page him.


----------



## Tarbucks (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one guest ... Actually, this is to the three guests who did this last night:

When our store's Starbucks has its lights off at 9 p.m. but I'm still behind the counter working on something, I'm sorry, but we are closed. Yes, I know the store itself is still open until 11, but we close 2 hours earlier. If you had my job, you'd know why we close early.

To that one guest who came to the counter with three kids and whose kid made a face and sighed when I politely told you sorry, we're closed: Lady, I'm not a parent, but if I were, I would have told my son we'd get his drink another time and not to do that in front of  the nice lady. He was old enough to know -- and be taught -- better.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 14, 2014)

Gotta love people who try to make it your fault to their kids that they weren't paying attention.

Welcome to The Break Room @Tarbucks


----------



## babytrees (Feb 14, 2014)

Tarbucks said:


> To that one guest ... Actually, this is to the three guests who did this last night:
> 
> When our store's Starbucks has its lights off at 9 p.m. but I'm still behind the counter working on something, I'm sorry, but we are closed. Yes, I know the store itself is still open until 11, but we close 2 hours earlier. If you had my job, you'd know why we close early.
> 
> To that one guest who came to the counter with three kids and whose kid made a face and sighed when I politely told you sorry, we're closed: Lady, I'm not a parent, but if I were, I would have told my son we'd get his drink another time and not to do that in front of  the nice lady. He was old enough to know -- and be taught -- better.


Welcome!!

Our Starbucks was the only Starbucks open within quite a radius yesterday. We had tons of calls asking a) if we were open and b) if our Starbucks was open. Starting at 8 I told them it was closed....I am a stinker that way.

to that obnoxious woman who yelled....""Girl", I am over near shoes!!" "Over in shoes!!" for a good twenty minutes....I talked to some of the other tm's you were loud AND destructive.

why?oh why? is it only the destructive people come out in the storms?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 14, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> To that one guest.. If your kid is old enough to give me grammatically correct (and pretty witty) sass when I track him down, that code yellow wasn't necessary. You could have asked to page him.


This is interesting...we won't page.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 14, 2014)

Stores were to stop paging years ago.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 14, 2014)

Tarbucks said:


> To that one guest ... Actually, this is to the three guests who did this last night:
> 
> When our store's Starbucks has its lights off at 9 p.m. but I'm still behind the counter working on something, I'm sorry, but we are closed. Yes, I know the store itself is still open until 11, but we close 2 hours earlier. If you had my job, you'd know why we close early.
> 
> To that one guest who came to the counter with three kids and whose kid made a face and sighed when I politely told you sorry, we're closed: Lady, I'm not a parent, but if I were, I would have told my son we'd get his drink another time and not to do that in front of  the nice lady. He was old enough to know -- and be taught -- better.


I got these guests all the time.  Never mind the lights are off and the sign at the register saying its closed.

I would always get guests demanding for the left over popcorn to be given to them for free because it was being thrown out.  Never mind, I had just my arms in the popcorn trying to sweep it out or started boiling out the kettle.

I might be nice enough to leave the soda machine on for guests/TMs already with cups until I start soaking the nozzles.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 14, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest.. If your kid is old enough to give me grammatically correct (and pretty witty) sass when I track him down, that code yellow wasn't necessary. You could have asked to page him.
> ...


Our etl's don't mind it because we've literally done it once in the past 4-6 months


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 14, 2014)

Pharmacy pages people quite a bit, it seems.

I usually have to turn people away for paging about once a week. And I always get, "well, what am I supposed to do, then?" Occasionally they wander around the front part of the store screaming the person's name, making an ass out of themselves in an attempt to prove a point. By then, I've moved on to the next big thing and don't particularly care how stupid they want to be.

We only page for people who leave their car doors open. This works out to about once a month. We always give out the description/license plate of the vehicle and ask them to come to guest services. They never do.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> To that one guest.. If your kid is old enough to give me grammatically correct (and pretty witty) sass when I track him down, that code yellow wasn't necessary. You could have asked to page him.


Then he's old enough to bitch-slap.


----------



## sher (Feb 14, 2014)

My store pages. They page if a kid is looking for their parent, but not the other way around. I think it's odd when people code yellow 9 year olds, tbh. When I was younger we wandered off all the time. We just wanted to look at the toys. My mom would page if we hadn't returned by the time she finished checking out but that was a long time ago. I think they stopped paging children for the same reason we're not allowed to say kids' names over the walkie for the code yellow.

They also page when people leave their lights on on their cars. Annd sometimes the early morning flow to pages her team for their flow huddle.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one guest: tapping your card on the counter does NOT make me go any faster. In fact, I slow down while casting looks at your hand tap-tap-tapping away. And. slow. down. even. more. Just to see you speed up the tapping.
Hoping you get a cramp in your hand.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 14, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: tapping your card on the counter does NOT make me go any faster. In fact, I slow down while casting looks at your hand tap-tap-tapping away. And. slow. down. even. more. Just to see you speed up the tapping.
> Hoping you get a cramp in your hand.



I watched a white-girl dredlocked barista stop what she was doing to come back to the counter and ask if there was something the business suited customer needed when he was rapping the counter with his knuckles while he was waiting for his drink.
He said no just want my drink, she went back, he started drumming the counter.
She stopped and came back to ask if he needed help, at which point he stormed out of the place.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one guest, maybe you were having a bad day or something but I only repeated myself 3 times to you just to make sure I was getting what you needed correct. If you didn't mumble so much I'd probably understand you but instead you just gave me the most awful look ever. 

The more I work here the more I dislike people.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 14, 2014)

NEED MY CAFFEINE FIX!!!


----------



## defang (Feb 15, 2014)

sher said:


> My store pages. They page if a kid is looking for their parent, but not the other way around. I think it's odd when people code yellow 9 year olds, tbh. When I was younger we wandered off all the time. We just wanted to look at the toys. My mom would page if we hadn't returned by the time she finished checking out but that was a long time ago. I think they stopped paging children for the same reason we're not allowed to say kids' names over the walkie for the code yellow.
> 
> They also page when people leave their lights on on their cars. Annd sometimes the early morning flow to pages her team for their flow huddle.


My store actually pages people all the time. I'd say once or twice a day probably.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 16, 2014)

If you yell at my GSA one more time and tell her how to do her job ...
I. Will. Break. You.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 16, 2014)

defang said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > My store pages. They page if a kid is looking for their parent, but not the other way around. I think it's odd when people code yellow 9 year olds, tbh. When I was younger we wandered off all the time. We just wanted to look at the toys. My mom would page if we hadn't returned by the time she finished checking out but that was a long time ago. I think they stopped paging children for the same reason we're not allowed to say kids' names over the walkie for the code yellow.
> ...



I page all of the time.....mainly team members to answer the damn phone. Second would be guests looking for someone in their party,


----------



## bullseyebuzzkill (Feb 16, 2014)

One of the cashiers I was working with today left his light on while he went to quickly dump his hangers and reshop behind guest services. A guest was waiting at his register for about a minute and I guess he got tied up, but instead of asking me if he was coming back or if I could help her, she walked right behind the cash register and helped herself and started to ring through her items! I didn't even know what to say. We have the self checkouts for a reason, lady.


----------



## targetflowslave (Feb 16, 2014)

bullseyebuzzkill said:


> One of the cashiers I was working with today left his light on while he went to quickly dump his hangers and reshop behind guest services. A guest was waiting at his register for about a minute and I guess he got tied up, but instead of asking me if he was coming back or if I could help her, she walked right behind the cash register and helped herself and started to ring through her items! I didn't even know what to say. We have the self checkouts for a reason, lady.


I wouldve called ap or the lod .


----------



## Cel (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh wow that's a horrible scheme. We've been playing a game recently where most recent red card gets a stuffed Spot dog on their register, and at a random time of day the LOD will call out hot dog on the walkie and whoever has the dog at that time gets to keep it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 17, 2014)

Cel, I realized I posted in the wrong thread, so I copy/pasted/deleted my post, which is why yours looks a bit out of place. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 17, 2014)

bullseyebuzzkill said:


> One of the cashiers I was working with today left his light on while he went to quickly dump his hangers and reshop behind guest services. A guest was waiting at his register for about a minute and I guess he got tied up, but instead of asking me if he was coming back or if I could help her, she walked right behind the cash register and helped herself and started to ring through her items! I didn't even know what to say. We have the self checkouts for a reason, lady.


wow.


----------



## Cel (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh I was reading the other thread this morning and was like "I swore I replied to this yesterday...did I never post it? wat?"


----------



## babytrees (Feb 17, 2014)

I love when I am on hand for pay it forward moments:

Guests chatting in line (mainly congenially, thank goodness I only did not have a line for about 5 minutes of a 5 and 1/2 hour shift) and a guest compliments a young lady(6 or 7) on her beautiful hair....and it was beautiful, red in a bob cut. Mom of the young lady explained that she had just donated quite a bit to Locks of Love. I get through the first guests 3 items and she turns to the young lady and says I would like to buy those for you...pointing to the Barbie and clothes she was holding, waiting for her turn to pay. Took some convincing of the young lady and her parents but mom and dad took a little less time when 1st guest said, "my sister needs hair, let me do this please."

The young lady didn't quite understand but all of the grownups were a little choked up. (In fact, it has me tearing up now). After the 1st guest left mom explained that her daughter had gotten one of the cheapest Barbies because she wasn't sure she had enough money saved up.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 17, 2014)

Should have a copy of this in the "good feels" thread, too


----------



## babytrees (Feb 17, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Should have a copy of this in the "good feels" thread, too


done


----------



## Mugen (Feb 18, 2014)

To that one guest, when I tell you we don't sell Kindle products, we don't. I get you bought it here years ago, but when I explain to you _why_ we don't carry it, telling me you bought it years ago does not magically make one appear.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 18, 2014)

Mugen said:


> To that one guest, when I tell you we don't sell Kindle products, we don't. I get you bought it here years ago, but when I explain to you _why_ we don't carry it, telling me you bought it years ago does not magically make one appear.


I had a guest say they received one for Christmas this year and the giver had given them a Target receipt for it. After explaining she said, "well, they must have given me the wrong receipt." All I could think was maybe they were regifting LOL


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 18, 2014)

To the one grumpy-pants guest: Yes you came in with your baby registry all printed up from home. Way to be prepared! But it had no barcode on it. Neither myself or the electronics TM know any other way to look up said number than for you to go to guest service and print one off there. There was no need for you to storm off saying you weren't buying the item then. Seriously. Calm down.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 18, 2014)

To the moms who keep setting their kids up on the counter at the register: *STOP IT!!!*
They are of the age that they cough without covering their mouths & I've had to toss several sleeves of cups because of you. Some also reek in the diaper region & I go through countless applications of sanitizer after you move them off. If you don't want to hold them, *GET A CART!!*
While you're at it, *GET A CLUE!!*


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 18, 2014)

A month or two ago we had a mom who was so concerned about getting her damn drink, she stopped paying attention to her kiddo in the cart.  Poor kiddo fell out of the cart. Thankfully, the kiddo was fine, but the mom was furious at us for letting it happen.  My LOD tried to talk her out of filling out an incident report since it really wasn't our problem, but the mom insisted.

Those of us with two brain cells to rub together were just thankful the kiddo wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 18, 2014)

I remember the first shift after a transfer.  A father pushed a cart to one of the other lanes while his kid was dancing in the buggy.  As soon as he turned to the cashier, the kid did a header out of the cart and onto the floor. As soon I called the operator for Code Green,  the father picked up his kid by the waist and ran out the door.


----------



## Lazy (Feb 18, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> I remember the first shift after a transfer.  A father pushed a cart to one of the other lanes while his kid was dancing in the buggy.  As soon as he turned to the cashier, the kid did a header out of the cart and onto the floor. As soon I called the operator for Code Green,  the father picked up his kid by the waist and ran out the door.



Maybe he thought y'all would call the police or DCFS


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2014)

To that one guest: Our espresso machine is out of order & the vendor rep is working on it.
There are pieces laying around on the counter, a sign at the register that says "Espresso machine out of service" & a page taped on the menu board over the latte listings stating the same thing yet you STILL came up & tried to order a latte.
When I said "No", it took a few seconds to register since you were SO absorbed in your smart phone. When you asked why, I pointed to the signs on the menu....then the sign less than a foot from your shoulder....then pointed to the machine parts scattered about. You took it all in then asked if you could get it ICED.....
My coworker jumped when she heard me snap the marker I was holding in two.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 21, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: Our espresso machine is out of order & the vendor rep is working on it.
> There are pieces laying around on the counter, a sign at the register that says "Espresso machine out of service" & a page taped on the menu board over the latte listings stating the same thing yet you STILL came up & tried to order a latte.
> When I said "No", it took a few seconds to register since you were SO absorbed in your smart phone. When you asked why, I pointed to the signs on the menu....then the sign less than a foot from your shoulder....then pointed to the machine parts scattered about. You took it all in then asked if you could get it ICED.....
> My coworker jumped when she heard me snap the marker I was holding in two.



I first read that as she was jumping to keep you from snapping the guest customer in two.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 22, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: Our espresso machine is out of order & the vendor rep is working on it.
> There are pieces laying around on the counter, a sign at the register that says "Espresso machine out of service" & a page taped on the menu board over the latte listings stating the same thing yet you STILL came up & tried to order a latte.
> When I said "No", it took a few seconds to register since you were SO absorbed in your smart phone. When you asked why, I pointed to the signs on the menu....then the sign less than a foot from your shoulder....then pointed to the machine parts scattered about. You took it all in then asked if you could get it ICED.....
> My coworker jumped when she heard me snap the marker I was holding in two.


Makes me think of all the little teeny-boppers that like to invade our store. Our one blender for frappes breaks on a regular basis. They will go to order a frappe  & get told it's broken & then just stare with a blank look on their face, whisper to their friends, and then walk away dumbfounded. They have no idea what else to order at a coffee place.


----------



## Cel (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly I would probably break down in tears, not because there aren't other things to order but because it's very difficult to guzzle down enough caffeine in 15 minutes when it's lava hot without burning the #%#% outta your tongue/throat. Ice cubes sorta work but make things taste watered down since the ratio isn't right.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Feb 22, 2014)

To that one guest, thank you for complaining to my GSA about how I was bagging your stuff. Your only problem was that I didn't fold the clothes. In the end, my GSA and I ended up laughing together about how people complain about the smallest things.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2014)

To those countless guests: You are perfectly capable of disposing of your own trash. I'm not doing it for you. If you leave me an empty candy wrapper, it's going in your bag.


----------



## sher (Feb 23, 2014)

I actually hate that they don't fold my clothes. None of the real cashiers ever do it, so I prefold everything and put it on the belt so the tag is accessible. Thennn, some cashiers still ball them up somehow lol. I had to hang my pleather lol jacket for like a week for the wrinkles to fall out before I could wear it. Such a pain. You don't even have to really fold it to prevent super wrinkliness. And if the thing I bought is a gift, who wants to give a wrinkled gift?

I don't complain about it to anyone's face, though, because I just assume those speed scores on the register are way more important for cashiers than they are to me. I just fix it myself.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 23, 2014)

sher said:


> I actually hate that they don't fold my clothes. None of the real cashiers ever do it, so I prefold everything and put it on the belt so the tag is accessible. Thennn, some cashiers still ball them up somehow lol. I had to hang my pleather lol jacket for like a week for the wrinkles to fall out before I could wear it. Such a pain. You don't even have to really fold it to prevent super wrinkliness. And if the thing I bought is a gift, who wants to give a wrinkled gift?
> 
> I don't complain about it to anyone's face, though, because I just assume those speed scores on the register are way more important for cashiers than they are to me. I just fix it myself.



I usually try to carefully fold the clothes.  But it is hard when you're timed.  And some of those shirts and blouses are extremely hard because of the material.  Every once in awhile I would have a guest who would just tell me to throw them in a bag because they were going to wash them anyway.


----------



## sher (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea, I fold that stupid "dressy tee" (although it has a new name now) all day, do I'm just good at folding the unfold able fabrics quickly. But you don't need to fold those.. There's a way to put them in a bag neatly without balling them up. Hard to describe though. I did that at macys because I couldn't figure out how to fold quickly back then lol

I was in line once and saw a guest take a balled up item out of a bag and go "I'm not paying $30 for a wrinkled [whatever the item was]!" It was really funny and the cashier (a SL tm who can actually fold with the speed of lightning) was so caught off guard.

If a guest doesn't want me to fold, I just throw em in, but otherwise, I fold out of habit. I don't fault any cashiers though because the time score matters for them. If I didn't know that though, I would be annoyed.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't fold, but I don't ball things up, either. I just bend the piece of clothing in half, and then do it again as necessary and then place it in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

To guests that hover and/or block the pathway on the floor of the store, what is your problem?  Do you think because you don't work in retail that the employees at the store you're shopping at should just go out of their way to get around you so they can get back to their work areas?  That is so annoying.  I hate when guests block the door by the breakroom.  That is very rude in my opinion.  I also hate when guests take way too much time getting soda in their cups at food avenue.  Do not hover around that area.  Get your drink and get out.  When I am walking on the salesfloor, I usually pick a path and want to follow it through to my destination.  Please get out of the way and don't just stop and don't act all surprised too.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's impossible to fold everything and still get a G.  I guess if you do SL you're used to, but I'm just a regular cashier.  I just try to neatly fold the item over one or twice without doing it formally; that way it's quicker, and it's less wrinkled.


----------



## sher (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea, I prefer that over the balling. I do it with the flimsy material stuff. I don't complain about it because I know you guys aren't used to it and you're speed scored or whatever, but back when I was just a guest, I wouldn't have known that and I would've been annoyed by those who bag things in a way that gets em all wrinkly. Just playing devil's advocate here. I understand why some are annoyed by it... And I don't think it should be considered a laughable little thing if someone wants their items folded. T'is all.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Feb 24, 2014)

I usually fold unless the guest wants the hanger kept on. Then it's more like just trying to make the hanger fit into the bag and the clothes fall whatever way.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 24, 2014)

That's what I miss about the big plastic bags: they were great when someone wanted to keep a dress (or dress coat/pants) on the hanger. You just punched a hole in the middle of the bottom bag seam, pulled the hanger hook through & the bag went over the garment like a boss.
I miss those bags.....


----------



## babytrees (Feb 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I don't fold, but I don't ball things up, either. I just bend the piece of clothing in half, and then do it again as necessary and then place it in the bag.


that is what I do....because honestly the things will get wrinkled no matter what....it's the nature of plastic bags.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a guest who complained one time because I was just "throwing her socks in the bag"....she actually took the bag and laid them all flat, then balled the bag up and threw it in her purse!!!


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 26, 2014)

Found this on Facebook:

_Not impressed target with the half bag of popcorn..._


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 26, 2014)

7 New Jersey topo map books in central West Virginia. Who does your purchasing? Can you have New Jersey send the West Virginia books here?





I think all the carts are here...and by all, I mean all of Northeast Ohio.




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152251082599769&set=o.8103318119&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a guest stop me last night....

G - "I'd like to ask you a question"
M - "OK, what can I help you with?"

Guest hands me a package of hamburger with a hole in the packaging, and then proceeds to walk off.

I'm not always the smartest person, but how was that a question?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 28, 2014)

NoRedCards said:


> I had a guest stop me last night....
> 
> G - "I'd like to ask you a question"
> M - "OK, what can I help you with?"
> ...



It was the definition of passive-aggressive dick move.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 28, 2014)

NoRedCards said:


> I had a guest stop me last night....
> 
> G - "I'd like to ask you a question"
> M - "OK, what can I help you with?"
> ...


How much do you want to bet that they were the ones who put the hole in the package?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 1, 2014)

lovecats said:


> NoRedCards said:
> 
> 
> > I had a guest stop me last night....
> ...


Maybe not....I find holes in our Pfresh packaging all the time. The worst is the packaging for our baked goods....since they're sent (basically) frozen, the containers are cracked and broken half the time because they're not meant to be frozen


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 1, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> Found this on Facebook:
> 
> _Not impressed target with the half bag of popcorn..._


Seriously??? Who waits until they get to their car to look at their bag of popcorn? If I got half a bag, I'd say something at the counter! They probably already ate the other half!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 1, 2014)

TTOG: _*SHOWER, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_  No, seriously, you're making us all gag


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 1, 2014)

They're not sent basically frozen, they are sent frozen and then stored at subzero temps. There's no doubt that PFresh baked goods come in frozen.


----------



## Cel (Mar 1, 2014)

The best is the long baguettes. When they're frozen and they fall down, they don't bounce like bread. They break in half. QMOS time!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> NoRedCards said:
> 
> 
> > I had a guest stop me last night....
> ...



It was the definition of passive-aggressive dick move complete asshole.



Cel said:


> The best is the long baguettes. When they're frozen and they fall down, they don't bounce like bread. They break in half. QMOS time!



I swear that happens every time I push bakery. I always manage to break a baguette.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 1, 2014)

to those almost dozen guests today that I had to explain the plus size RTW situation....believe me everything you said to me I've said out loud myself.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2014)

To the tween who tried to show off in front of her friends by ordering a complicated-sounding frappacino: After you rattled everything off, I said "Basically, that's just a XX with X." You said, "Uh.....yeah.....?"
Did I burst your bubble?
Good.
Don't mess with THIS barista.


----------



## paidtosmile (Mar 4, 2014)

Please, please, PLEASE, just tell me that you dropped the plate and that's why it broke. I know it didn't just fall off the shelf by itself.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 6, 2014)

you all will be jealous with this one:

to that one guest(about 4)......you were so sweet in asking what I was doing in infants but it was what you did the next time we saw each other that made me go "aw!"

Your mom said, "There's your friend" (they obviously had talked about me after our encounter) when you came across me exiting PFresh....you gave me a hug goodbye and then ran back  to give me the coolest high five. I can't wait to see you again!!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Mar 7, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> Please, please, PLEASE, just tell me that you dropped the plate and that's why it broke. I know it didn't just fall off the shelf by itself.



I seriously have been shopping places and had stuff just fall off the shelf, untouched by me or anyone.


----------



## kingpin003 (Mar 8, 2014)

To the couponer that decided it was a good idea to yell at my GSTL tonight: If you choose choose to be a jerk to my team, don't try to demand my respect. I know the price difference was $3 and the answer is still no. Come back when you learn to be a better human being. Standing up for my team means more to me than your sale.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2014)

To the one guest who decided that trying swimsuit bottoms on while still on the salesfloor was a great idea...do you live under a rock? We have fitting rooms. No need for us or other guests to see you in your underwear cause you don't understand common social courtesies.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2014)

*me bitch-slaps kingpin's guest*


----------



## lifewithtarget (Mar 8, 2014)

To the one guest who gave me a hard time at Guest Service the other day, please have some respect for others.  You want to exchange a shirt, perfectly fine.  So you bring the shirt up to exchange and I begin the process.  I ask for either the receipt or card the guest used, she scoffed, "It's just an exchange, can't I just take the other one!?" I politely said no that's not how it works.  Huffing and puffing sends her child to find her dad because it was purchased on her husband's card.  Comes back and I swipe it through and it wasn't on there.  Asked if it had been 90 days, she said no, so I said I can try any other card you have.  Another bank card didn't have it.  She was going through her purse to find another card, so I set her card down on the box next to the register, in which she yelled "DON'T PUT THAT THERE, IT RUINS THE MAGNETIC STRIP", I apologized and moved it to the counter.  Like really, one second will not ruin it and I was not scratching it back and forth, I literally set it down, please calm down.  Then she proceeds to hand me a Victoria Secret card, really? Finally, she finds the right card and becoming more impatient.  I was trying to keep my cool and get her done quickly, and I forgot to push K1 and just did a normal return, explained it to her and she was so furious that I had returned it instead of exchanging it.  It's really not a big deal and I apologized and proceeded for her to purchase it, she takes her receipt and leaves. 

What a great example you're setting for your daughter who is standing right next to you, I thought this repeatedly over and over in my head.


----------



## looseseal (Mar 8, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> 7 New Jersey topo map books in central West Virginia. Who does your purchasing? Can you have New Jersey send the West Virginia books here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost positive this is the plaza my store is in! I think that's our water tower in the background.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 8, 2014)

To those certain guests:  Please, don't assume I'm a moron before I even start bagging your groceries or let alone speak.  You don't need to tell me to not put bleach in with your grapes.  You don't need to tell me to not put a 5 lb weight on top of your bread.  I know these things because I have to bag hundreds of people's groceries a day!  I understand these things may have happened to you and still do happen at other establishments, but don't be rude! So, unless I do actually do those things, don't treat me like I'm the village idiot!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://retailcomic.com/comics/march-9-2014/
Just for you, Dreamwolf


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 9, 2014)

lifewithtarget said:


> To the one guest who gave me a hard time at Guest Service the other day, please have some respect for others.  You want to exchange a shirt, perfectly fine.  So you bring the shirt up to exchange and I begin the process.  I ask for either the receipt or card the guest used, she scoffed, "It's just an exchange, can't I just take the other one!?" I politely said no that's not how it works.  Huffing and puffing sends her child to find her dad because it was purchased on her husband's card.  Comes back and I swipe it through and it wasn't on there.  Asked if it had been 90 days, she said no, so I said I can try any other card you have.  Another bank card didn't have it.  She was going through her purse to find another card, so I set her card down on the box next to the register, in which she yelled "DON'T PUT THAT THERE, IT RUINS THE MAGNETIC STRIP", I apologized and moved it to the counter.  Like really, one second will not ruin it and I was not scratching it back and forth, I literally set it down, please calm down.  Then she proceeds to hand me a Victoria Secret card, really? Finally, she finds the right card and becoming more impatient.  I was trying to keep my cool and get her done quickly, and I forgot to push K1 and just did a normal return, explained it to her and she was so furious that I had returned it instead of exchanging it.  It's really not a big deal and I apologized and proceeded for her to purchase it, she takes her receipt and leaves.
> 
> What a great example you're setting for your daughter who is standing right next to you, I thought this repeatedly over and over in my head.


When you hit total during a return and the POS displays the recommended refund info, you can hit K7 to sell items. Then you ring up that stuff they want to buy and the register calculates the difference (ie, they only pay the difference or they get back the return price minus the new purchase price). Saves you from doing two transactions if you forget to hit K1 for an even exchange. When I'm doing returns and the guest also has items to purchase, I always ask if they want to do the return separately or if they want to ring up their items in the same transaction and just pay the difference.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 9, 2014)

To that one guest who brought in a MUG of coffee and set it on the end of the belt:  That is very weird you would bring your MUG of coffee into the store.  When I asked the next customer to hand it to me, because I didn't want it to fall and break, I didn't realize it actually had coffee in the bottom.  I went to put it into my recovery bin because I assumed it was a mug we sold in the store that someone didn't want.  This is when I got coffee all over my hand. 

You must have heard the woman in line saying how gross it was to bring a mug into the store and leave it laying around because you can up behind me to quickly retrieve your coffee mug, pat me on the back, and say "Thanks".  In reality, I must thank YOU though, as you gave me a nice story to tell.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2014)

To that one guest who went to school with me: 1.) It's great to see that you haven't become a total waste like the majority of my graduating class. 2.) Thank you for being patient and understanding. I had no problem "making it right" for you, even if there was a fairly sizable discrepancy and I had to get approval from my STL.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 10, 2014)

To those one guests who completely ignore you when you say "Hi, How are you today?"   and then answer their phone or talk to someone else without turning their head/looking.  So you know they are not deaf.


----------



## vbguy7 (Mar 11, 2014)

To the guests that after I scan an item and tell them we are unfortunately out of stock, say "Are you sure?" No lady, I'm just lying to your face for the hell of it. 
Or to the guest the other day that after I informed her we were indeed out of stock, said "No, I think you do have it in stock. You need to check again." Why would I lie to you?! I'll gladly show you the PDA that says we have zero on hand!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

vbguy7 said:


> To the guests that after I scan an item and tell them we are unfortunately out of stock, say "Are you sure?" No lady, I'm just lying to your face for the hell of it.
> Or to the guest the other day that after I informed her we were indeed out of stock, said "No, I think you do have it in stock. You need to check again." Why would I lie to you?! I'll gladly show you the PDA that says we have zero on hand!



Same thing happened to me. Showed the guest the PDA. Zero on hand, zero in the back. I bet she thought she was so smart and about to catch me in a lie or something but nope. Nothing back there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> vbguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > To the guests that after I scan an item and tell them we are unfortunately out of stock, say "Are you sure?" No lady, I'm just lying to your face for the hell of it.
> ...


I've done the same thing....then the guest accused me of scanning the wrong tag. Rescanned it, guess what? Still none in stock


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 11, 2014)

vbguy7 said:


> To the guests that after I scan an item and tell them we are unfortunately out of stock, say "Are you sure?" No lady, I'm just lying to your face for the hell of it.
> Or to the guest the other day that after I informed her we were indeed out of stock, said "No, I think you do have it in stock. You need to check again." Why would I lie to you?! I'll gladly show you the PDA that says we have zero on hand!


Although, I DO admit, we have pill sellers seekers that will call to see if we have ridiculous amounts of controlled drugs in stock and we usually tell them we're out, even if we're not. We can usually tell who is legit and who isn't because we will ask for their name & a number to call them back (saying something like we have to have the pharmacist check & they're busy, yada, yada) and they won't give us either. Not only do we not want to encourage drug abuse, we don't want to be part of criminal activity or be held up. What they don't understand is that we have Caller ID so we know when they call multiple times a week looking for different drugs or give us a bogus name/number


----------



## sher (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not bothered by guests who are on the phone. I wish they all did that so I'd have an excuse for not talking to them. I'm horrible. I also don't really care to make small talk when I'm shopping. Only at target because I know everyone. At the grocery store, just scan that stuff so I can bag it and gtfo. I like when stores are set up so you can help bag. Goes so much faster.

Talking to cashiers feels like such a forced interaction. Even when I overhear the cashiers talking to guests, it sounds so fucking fake and "I don't care about your life. I'll forget your face when you leave, but I'm required to smile and talk to you and manipulate you into wanting a redcard." It sounds like that 75% of the time. 

Anyway, to those guests who want specific bagging arrangements, put it on the belt that way. Sometimes I can't even see the other things that should be in this bag because you're an idiot. I'm such an asshole in my head, but I'm the reigning king (a girl king, like Beyoncé.) of positive guest comments.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 12, 2014)

To that rude extreme couponer with the bad attitude I had the other day: Go jump off a bridge.  A really tall bridge.  Preferably with very sharp rocks beneath.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 12, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> To that rude extreme couponer with the bad attitude I had the other day: Go jump off a bridge.  A really tall bridge.  Preferably with very sharp rocks beneath.


You should have been strict with them since they wanted to be a rude jerk.  "Just a REMINDER, our policy is you present ALL the coupons at the beginning of the transaction. "


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 12, 2014)

To the weirdest guest in the history of guests:

He was dabbing rubbing alcohol on the shirts back in mens before one of us caught him.  He wanted to see if the colors were going to run.  Dude, what if they did run, would you have just left $100 worth of ruined clothing there?!?!?!  At least he was cool about it and said he would buy them.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> At least he was cool about it and said he would buy them.


If not, I'd have stuck a hanger up his nose & led him around with it until he paid up.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> To the weirdest guest in the history of guests:
> 
> He was dabbing rubbing alcohol on the shirts back in mens before one of us caught him.  He wanted to see if the colors were going to run.  Dude, what if they did run, would you have just left $100 worth of ruined clothing there?!?!?!  At least he was cool about it and said he would buy them.



Okay ... What The Everliving F*%k.  Who the hell does this?!?


----------



## blugirlami21 (Mar 14, 2014)

To that one old lady guest who thought that we were going to match an online price that you found on google.  No ma'am.  I don't care that you found it on your phone all by yourself, I don't care that the Target up the street did it for you the other day and I definitely don't care if you decide you don't want to shop at Target as much now.  I'm not losing my job because other Targets don't know how to follow the rules.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 14, 2014)

blugirlami21 said:


> To that one old lady guest who thought that we were going to match an online price that you found on google.  No ma'am.  I don't care that you found it on your phone all by yourself, I don't care that the Target up the street did it for you the other day and I definitely don't care if you decide you don't want to shop at Target as much now.  I'm not losing my job because other Targets don't know how to follow the rules.



Yet another entitled guest who thinks that all retail workers are her servants.


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know who pissed me off more the other night when I was pushing a tub of merchandise to the floor - 

1) The woman who stood with her cart right next to the tub and then was staring off into space trying to figure out where to go next

2) Her husband who stood there looking at me while I'm waiting for his wife to move instead of saying "Gee, dear. Can you show some common courtesy and move?"

or 

3) The couple who spent 10 minutes on the phone talking/arguing to their mother/MIL about whether she wanted a 2 liter of Sprite Zero or a 12 pack because we don't have 6 packs. "Mom, we are in Target, not the supermarket" was repeated a minimum of 20 times. FYI, they ended up getting her a diet pepsi from the cooler at the register (for some reason, they had to announce that when the finally left the aisle).....

I can find them, all evidently.....


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 14, 2014)

To the one guest who comes in every week on my closing night just to give me a hug. You are amazing and you make me look forward to my closing night.


----------



## Triscuit (Mar 15, 2014)

To a guest I cashed out tonight: Why did you put all your items on the belt, let me bag them .. and then when I get to the end of your items I see reusable bags? I had to take all her items out of the plastic ones and had to put them in her bags. Seriously, why didn't she give me the bags first? Geez.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 15, 2014)

Triscuit said:


> To a guest I cashed out tonight: Why did you put all your items on the belt, let me bag them .. and then when I get to the end of your items I see reusable bags? I had to take all her items out of the plastic ones and had to put them in her bags. Seriously, why didn't she give me the bags first? Geez.




I wonder how a GSTL, LOd would feel about telling the guest: "I'm sorry ma'am, but you should have handed the bags to me first."    I'd still give her her reusble bag discounts, but geeze, to make someone re bag all your items because you're a douchebag is going too far.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks to the one guest who walked around in Market 10 minutes after closing so you could continue finding items for your cartwheel.  You saved 74 cents too!  Congratulations on your savings and wasting everyone's time! *claps*


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 15, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> Triscuit said:
> 
> 
> > To a guest I cashed out tonight: Why did you put all your items on the belt, let me bag them .. and then when I get to the end of your items I see reusable bags? I had to take all her items out of the plastic ones and had to put them in her bags. Seriously, why didn't she give me the bags first? Geez.
> ...


I would have put the plastic bags into the reusable bags. With a straight face.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 15, 2014)

That is even better!


----------



## RhettB (Mar 16, 2014)

Triscuit said:


> To a guest I cashed out tonight: Why did you put all your items on the belt, let me bag them .. and then when I get to the end of your items I see reusable bags? I had to take all her items out of the plastic ones and had to put them in her bags. Seriously, why didn't she give me the bags first? Geez.



I've had similar, only at the end they say they want paper.    I'm not sure if it was the look I gave her, but she said she'd take plastic this time.


----------



## antivibe (Mar 16, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> Dreamwolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > Triscuit said:
> ...



I've done this before, but sometimes I just pour the items from the plastic bags onto the reusable bags.


----------



## Triscuit (Mar 16, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> Dreamwolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > Triscuit said:
> ...



That is what I should have done!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 18, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> Dreamwolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > Triscuit said:
> ...


This is what I do because 99% of the time, there's no room on the counter at the pharmacy to re-bag everything. I give them the discount, but the plastic bags just go in the reusable ones


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 18, 2014)

To that one guest, after I saved you almost $100 adding a discount card (which I didn't HAVE to do), I can't believe you actually had the nerve to complain that it actually took as long as I told you it would??? The reason we write the "promised time" on the bag when we take in the prescription is precisely because of people like you because I guarantee, I didn't tell you it would be 10 minutes for 2 CII prescriptions, ESPECIALLY the way the day was going!!!! I'm glad my STL had my back and told you our "typical wait time is 20 minutes" and apologized that "you must've misheard what I said" instead of kissing your butt.


----------



## spoilers (Mar 19, 2014)

To that "gentleman" who nearly had me in tears by the end of his purchase, thanks for reminding me why I treat everyone with respect. Talking down to me, humiliating me in front of a line and my peers, and asking if the computer would do my work correctly so I "wouldn't be confused" isn't bothering me now, but knowing you're walking around treating people like that is. I still want to take a cheese grater to your face though.


----------



## lurker (Mar 20, 2014)

To the woman who just had to have the triangular snow tube that was in the clearance aisle weeks ago, *"It's gone! it's gone!" Leave me alone, I don't care if it would be perfect for the ocean!*


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 20, 2014)

After a guest bitched at me for asking to scan her ID for alcohol:

Me: I'm sorry, but it's corporate policy, I can't override it without losing my job. 

Guest: it is not corporate policy. (Nearest major grocery retail chain) and Walgreens have never scanned my id. 

*facepalm* Really?


----------



## Punch Correction (Mar 21, 2014)

To that one guest who opened the toaster and couldn't get it back into the box and just left it there looking a hot mess:

*IT'S A TOASTER!  AND THERE'S A DISPLAY!  WHY ARE YOU OPENING THIS?  YOU PUT YOUR BREAD IN THE SLOT, PUSH THE BUTTON DOWN, AND A FEW MINUTES LATER YOU HAVE TOAST.  THIS IS NOT CUTTING-EDGE TECHNOLOGY HERE!  IT'S AN EMMER EFFING TOASTER!!!!!!!!
*
Seriously, it's a toaster.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2014)

^ This, this, and more this.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2014)

To all those starbucks guests: for the last f**king time - we DO NOT carry the breakfast sandwiches!!!  What's in the case is what we got!!
Go next door for breakfast biscuits or to a stand alone starbucks but get the frack off my counter!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 22, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To all those starbucks guests: for the last f**king time - we DO NOT carry the breakfast sandwiches!!!  What's in the case is what we got!!
> Go next door for breakfast biscuits or to a stand alone starbucks but get the frack off my counter!!!



We have a standalone Starbucks in the same plaza, and we probably still get the same questions. :facepalm:


----------



## kingpin003 (Mar 23, 2014)

To that one guest: Thanks for paying $100 in quarters. That'll teach Target for sure.


----------



## TargetMitchell (Mar 23, 2014)

I no longer work at Spot, but I still get annoyed by guests that refuse to let cashiers scan their ID.

The other day, I was waiting to check out with a few items and a woman was causing a scene because she didn't want anyone scanning her ID. 

I said, "Excuse me, ma'am. The cashier is just doing their job by asking to scan your ID. There's no need to be hostile. The register needs to verify your age to purchase that item. 

You can keep arguing with the cashier, and piss off the rest of us in line behind you, who just want to pay for our few items and leave. Or, you can pull your ID out of your wallet and let the cashier scan it so we can all move on with our day.

And before you even think about saying "I'll just buy this at another store," every other store in this area also requires your ID to be scanned."

Her face turned bright red, and she let the cashier scan her ID.


----------



## Charmander (Mar 23, 2014)

To that whitney houston looking bitch that came to my lane, stop smoking crack, you look diseased and act like you have a stick up you ass. Bitch, this is target not saks 5th avenue in ny or some shit, and you're not a friggin celebrity which is what crack makes you think you are you drama queen diva. Bitch, its not my fault you didn't give me your coupon (acting likeea rich snob with a coupon?) Before you paid. I can't find you a big bag for your toilet paper because you're embarassed as per your own words of people seeing what you buy and fix your coupon error at the same time. Which is funny because while you were looking for your card in your purse you ended up throwing one of your pads on my lane. Then you lied about hurting your hand "reaching for a bag because you didn't hand it to me" And then you wanted me to hold up your shirts up over my head so they wouldn't get dirty....and you started freaking out when the sleeve barely touched the glass where the laser is? "Stop dragging it" Bitch, like I said stop smoking crack, I don't care if you're in a hurry I'm not gonna feed your crack enhanced ego.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 23, 2014)

If only the guests saw what happens to the clothing before they got to it...


----------



## RhettB (Mar 23, 2014)

Charmander said:


> To that whitney houston looking bitch that came to my lane, stop smoking crack, you look diseased and act like you have a stick up you ass. Bitch, this is target not saks 5th avenue in ny or some shit, and you're not a friggin celebrity which is what crack makes you think you are you drama queen diva. Bitch, its not my fault you didn't give me your coupon (acting likeea rich snob with a coupon?) Before you paid. I can't find you a big bag for your toilet paper because you're embarassed as per your own words of people seeing what you buy and fix your coupon error at the same time. Which is funny because while you were looking for your card in your purse you ended up throwing one of your pads on my lane. Then you lied about hurting your hand "reaching for a bag because you didn't hand it to me" And then you wanted me to hold up your shirts up over my head so they wouldn't get dirty....and you started freaking out when the sleeve barely touched the glass where the laser is? "Stop dragging it" Bitch, like I said stop smoking crack, I don't care if you're in a hurry I'm not gonna feed your crack enhanced ego.



I'd have asked the GSTL/GSA to close my lane so I could sanitize anything she touched.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 23, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> If only the guests saw what happens to the clothing before they got to it...



I know! Guests are so stupid.


----------



## Charmander (Mar 23, 2014)

RhettB said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> > To that whitney houston looking bitch that came to my lane, stop smoking crack, you look diseased and act like you have a stick up you ass. Bitch, this is target not saks 5th avenue in ny or some shit, and you're not a friggin celebrity which is what crack makes you think you are you drama queen diva. Bitch, its not my fault you didn't give me your coupon (acting likeea rich snob with a coupon?) Before you paid. I can't find you a big bag for your toilet paper because you're embarassed as per your own words of people seeing what you buy and fix your coupon error at the same time. Which is funny because while you were looking for your card in your purse you ended up throwing one of your pads on my lane. Then you lied about hurting your hand "reaching for a bag because you didn't hand it to me" And then you wanted me to hold up your shirts up over my head so they wouldn't get dirty....and you started freaking out when the sleeve barely touched the glass where the laser is? "Stop dragging it" Bitch, like I said stop smoking crack, I don't care if you're in a hurry I'm not gonna feed your crack enhanced ego.
> ...


I'm not a cashier, didn't think of it.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't stand those people who hold all of their clothes up high in the air.   It's pretty much guaranteed that one of those articles of clothing fell on the floor at least once.  

Had a woman today put a pile of clothes on the belt scanner because she didn't want them to touch the belt.  Had to scan them all with the hand scanner.....


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 23, 2014)

Never mind that I have picked up everything that has touched the belt, so my hands are just as dirty as the belt...


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think we all know the pains of this :


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 24, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> I think we all know the pains of this :



THIS.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

Divider bar? What's that?


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Divider bar? What's that?



Aren't they the swords that we provide for the kiddies to have fight with so that the guest can complain when they start hitting each other with them and then the loud cries and threats of lawsuits start?


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh, and don't you just love the passive-aggressive, soft-but-loud-enough-for-the-cashier-to-hear comments of "*Sigh* There is NO divider!  I could really use a divider! WHERE are the dividers?" if your register doesn't have one or if you're super busy and it fell on the floor or something.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> After a guest bitched at me for asking to scan her ID for alcohol:
> 
> Me: I'm sorry, but it's corporate policy, I can't override it without losing my job.
> 
> ...


Actually, you don't _have _to scan it, you can manually punch in the DOB, but then you have to have a supervisor come override it, which takes longer than simply scanning it.(at least, we can do this for items that need ID in pharmacy, such as cold medicines and when I explain the alternative, they usually stop bitching).
Maybe someone should explain to her that "we're not ALL ONE COMPANY" because she's obviously one of those people who seem to think we are....we get calls in the pharmacy all the time from people who want us answer questions about a prescription they have filled at Walgreen's/CVS/etc. They don't realize we don't have access to their computer system!!!


----------



## calimero (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks lady for sharing your phone conversation with all of us! At least this time we had both participants since you freaking put your phone on speakerphone !!! 
Your friend was sick she had her morher bring her chicken soup and some cough medicine! 
I also appreciate the fact that  you didn't plan on buying a thing at target today ,you were jjust browsing every single table in softline ....
Go home!!!


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't scan people's IDs.   Our system doesn't need a supervisor override like other Targets for some reason.   I just ask to see their date of birth on their ID  or if they're really old I just ask for their date of birth.   Our state laws say if they look over a certain age we don't need to ID.    I know as long as I am following state law I am fine with the law enforcers.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 24, 2014)

At our store, we don't scan IDs, but do have to card EVERYONE who buys alcohol.  After we card them, we type in their DOB.  I don't mind carding younger people, because that makes sense.  But we also have to card older people, even middle aged and up people.  When an elderly person buys alcohol, I have to card them, and this can potentially be a very awkward and uncomfortable business.  Once, an older guest didn't have her ID with her and couldn't buy her wine.  She was very upset and ran to the manager about it.  I always feel like such a silly douchebag when things like this happen, but I'd rather follow stupid rules than get fired or written up.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 24, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> At our store, we don't scan IDs, but do have to card EVERYONE who buys alcohol.  After we card them, we type in their DOB.  I don't mind carding younger people, because that makes sense.  But we also have to card older people, even middle aged and up people.  When an elderly person buys alcohol, I have to card them, and this can potentially be a very awkward and uncomfortable business.  Once, an older guest didn't have her ID with her and couldn't buy her wine.  She was very upset and ran to the manager about it.  I always feel like such a silly douchebag when things like this happen, but I'd rather follow stupid rules than get fired or written up.



I don't understand why people get upset by this.
I've been carded in bars and I'm clearly past the age where I can be served.
It's just the company policy.
Why is it a big deal for me to haul out my ID to get a drink?


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 24, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > After a guest bitched at me for asking to scan her ID for alcohol:
> ...



I'm a GSA, I'm aware that all I have to do is type in the birth date on my numbers and it will go through. We do it for other products all the time. But my store has informed us if we do that for alcohol, we will be termed, end of discussion.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know Commie.  They just want to bellyache about everything and anything they can I suppose.   What I can understand is very elderly getting upset by it.  Getting carded when you're 80-90 years old has got to be irritating, especially when you're prone to being grumpy .  That's why I don't card very elderly people.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 24, 2014)

@Retail Girl ,  are you saying type in your own birth date or just typing in the birth date of the costumer on the number pad?  It would be ridiculous to be termed for typing in the DOB for alcohol of an elderly guest.  Sheesh!


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 24, 2014)

Our store does not allow us to override the prompt to scan IDs for alcohol. It has nothing to do with the guest...they want to be sure we are carding everyone and don't want to go down the slippery slope of first the 80 year old grumpy guest, then the 70 year old, and next thing they fear we would be making judgement calls that they don't want us making, with the risk of fines and losing a liquor license to be too high.

The only way to prove we are carding everyone is to scan the ID. I don't particularly care one way or another. If a guest doesn't want it scanned, I simply explain I can't sell it to them and move on.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


Really??? When I was doing my alcohol training, they told me that it was okay to type the information in as long as whoever did the override saw the ID and verified the age of the person purchasing the alcohol. Maybe this is something that is store specific? Or, maybe it has something to do with my state because we have "renewal stickers" that are sometimes placed over the barcode that we have to scan, which therefore makes it impossible to scan??? We have also had elderly guests back in pharmacy that don't have a scannable photo id (usually retired military who no longer drive and only have a military ID) or can't get them out of their wallets and we just type in the DOB and then override it and nobody has said anything to us (of course, that's not alcohol, though, only cold meds), but I've even manually typed in information for PSE and have never had an issue???


----------



## Barcode (Mar 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



We were never told that. I personally just never hand keyed unless they were obviously 35 or older (without ID that is). As far as I'm aware this isn't in violation of any laws.

Otherwise if they had a valid form of ID that looked legit, I would also hand key.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 25, 2014)

No, it doesn't violate any laws to not scan it, but my store just chooses not to go down that path....especially because even if it looks legit, if it isn't, and the store gets caught, there could be serious consequences for the store. Scanning may be one of those best practice things corporate wants and not everyone does.


----------



## Toram Jacob (Mar 25, 2014)

We have turned away a 82 year old man for a bottle of wine he said would last him a month. We have no exceptions everyone must have Id but then again we are only a few miles away from a major college.


----------



## sher (Mar 25, 2014)

For once, I'm happy my store doesn't sell alcohol. Silly state liquor laws.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 25, 2014)

We cannot scan in IDs anymore.  I've been told it's due to our state's liquor laws changing.  We just look at the license and type in the birth date.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have seen other cashiers who have just taken an ID to scan and never looked at the photo...  You could easily hand over a stolen ID.  While scanning generally prevents illegal sales,  it does have its downfalls.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 26, 2014)

lovecats said:


> We cannot scan in IDs anymore.  I've been told it's due to our state's liquor laws changing.  We just look at the license and type in the birth date.


This is actually the case in a few states and there are more laws on the table due to the increase in identity theft. 
A couple cashiers told me today that the ETLs have been telling them to just key the information in for people who were concerned about the recent data breach if they were "obviously old enough" and they were just overriding it.


----------



## Logistics princess (Mar 28, 2014)

Guest put about 30 different mascaras, lip sticks, and makeup brushes in one of the hand basket towers, look at me full serious, and say "I don't even know why I picked these out, I only wear Clinique be a doll and put this stuff back. thanks"     GAH!   THIS is why I wish my unloads were overnight.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2014)

Logistics princess said:


> Guest put about 30 different mascaras, lip sticks, and makeup brushes in one of the hand basket towers, look at me full serious, and say "I don't even know why I picked these out, I only wear Clinique be a doll and put this stuff back. thanks"     GAH!   THIS is why I wish my unloads were overnight.



List of things I'm doing to my boss if I ever get fired: Take as much as I can off the shelves in cosmetics and leave it in carts around the store.


----------



## Mugen (Mar 28, 2014)

To that one guest, usually when I have nothing to do a Friday night I'll watch a movie, listen to music, text/FB message people, play a video game, etc. Not sure why your Friday night consisted of hanging out in electronics for *two* hours talking to whomever was near you or acknowledged you. I can't believe those teenagers put up with you, considering you talked to them for a good half hour.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 28, 2014)

If your stores won't allow you to Hand Key for a guest who looks 35 or older, something is wrong with your management! Either that or your supervisory team has proven to be highly incompetent.

If older guest does not have ID, you can just ask for their Date of birth (I usually just make one up -- but I have supervisor #s so it will just go through) and its not that huge of a deal, just need your GSTL to put their # in. A lot of older guests are insulted getting carded, especially elderly guests -- Is it really worth losing business over a silly rule?


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 29, 2014)

You're right, it isn't worth it to be losing their business.


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 29, 2014)

To the guest who decided they needed some vodka while hanging out with the beanbags last night...really???? Nothing better to do on a Friday night?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Vodka & beanbags.......that would NOT end well.
"AP, we have a guest who can't get out of a beanbag chair...."


----------



## spoilers (Mar 29, 2014)

Barcode said:


> If your stores won't allow you to Hand Key for a guest who looks 35 or older, something is wrong with your management! Either that or your supervisory team has proven to be highly incompetent.
> 
> If older guest does not have ID, you can just ask for their Date of birth (I usually just make one up -- but I have supervisor #s so it will just go through) and its not that huge of a deal, just need your GSTL to put their # in. A lot of older guests are insulted getting carded, especially elderly guests -- Is it really worth losing business over a silly rule?



Our store has had issues with carding people, not because of a store rule, but because of county laws. Our county requires ID from every customer purchasing alcohol in any retail store.

Edit to add: the county actually has "secret shoppers" come through with alcohol to ensure stores are following policy. ID has to be removed from wallet and handed to cashier as well.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Exactly. Some states, counties, or cities require ID every time regardless. If you get caught not carding, you will be fined in my state. Not to mention that the store can lose its liquor license. Carding is something guests need to get over. If you want to buy a legally age restricted item, then I'm going to need proof of your age. I don't necessarily need to scan your ID (I'll hand key your birthdate), but I'm not going to sell you alcohol without seeing your ID. The end.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting, guess they're a bit more lenient around here. I didn't get carded once buying alcohol (I was 24 though)


----------



## Triscuit (Mar 29, 2014)

We have to card everyone. If we just put in the birthdate, then we have to have the GSTL come over and override it, which obviously takes some time. It sucks asking people in their 70s for an ID, but i just smile and ask them real polite. It seems people get more offended that I have to card them for cold medicine, drano and computer duster rather than alcohol


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 29, 2014)

People always get the most cranky for me when it comes to the M rated video games. Yes I get you're 18. I still need your ID please.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't card for those 3 last things unless they look very young.  Interesting story :  I was off-duty and came into work to shop.  Two teens infront of me were acting all funny about something they had in their hand.  At checkout, they were trying to buy cold medicine and one of my co-workers wouldn't sell it unless they showed their ID.   Out of the store I heard them complaining about it and one said, 'Oh well, we didn't need it anyway Dude'.   Pretty positive they were going to abuse it by the way they were acting.  Hmm.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 29, 2014)

I was pretty sure the cold meds thing was to keep track of who is buying large amounts of cold medicine...the stuff with ephedrine anyway.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 29, 2014)

In my state it is just to check the DOB.   When I lived in Missouri, they recorded your DL for cold medicine.  Pretty much everything became over the counter too.  Cut back on a lot of meth production/teen abuse.  I think Missouri is no longer the Meth Capitol too now


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2014)

The alcoholic bev comm in our state does tons of undercover stings & cashiers have been arrested on the spot for failing to card. A cashier who bragged that he didn't card anyone who 'looked old enough' was termed when they observed him failing to card for alcohol.
I had to refuse a wine sale to a 60-something woman because she didn't have her ID. Her daughter offered to buy but she said "Hell, no! Wait'll the girls at Bunco hear about this!"


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I was pretty sure the cold meds thing was to keep track of who is buying large amounts of cold medicine...the stuff with ephedrine anyway.



When we ID for cold medicine at the lanes, it's only because the formula in question is age-restricted (e.g. NyQuil). Cold medicines with pseudoephedrine can only be sold in the pharmacy because they have to record the purchase in a database used to track methheads.


----------



## Cel (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah checklanes carding for cold medicine is because the product in question usually contains Dextromethorphan, which is for coughs. Also in high quantities can be abused in what's known as "robo-tripping."

Psuedoephedrine-containing products are as mrk said only sold by the pharmacy because of the Combat Methamphetamine Act of 2006. You can override the cough medicine ID scan, you can't override psuedo products.


----------



## spoilers (Mar 30, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Interesting, guess they're a bit more lenient around here. I didn't get carded once buying alcohol (I was 24 though)


Yeah most of the guests who get irritated about us carding are from out of town or live in a neighboring county


----------



## sher (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't actually use sudafed but if I did, I would've stopped using it the moment they moved it behind the pharmacy. I wonder how that law affected their sales. Also didn't even realize it happened. I could've sworn I've seen sudafed go through my line.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2014)

sher said:


> I don't actually use sudafed but if I did, I would've stopped using it the moment they moved it behind the pharmacy. I wonder how that law affected their sales. Also didn't even realize it happened. I could've sworn I've seen sudafed go through my line.



After the law went in effect Sudafed started making some of its products without the psuedoephedrine.


----------



## V 42 (Apr 1, 2014)

To those guests I had earlier: Thank you so much for being awesome and chatting with me while I helped you, and just making an eight-hour shift from hell much better. Honestly, you were my favourite people today...


----------



## Cel (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah a lot of cold medicines reformulated using Phenylephrine which isn't regulated. It's also been shown in some studies to be about as effective as a placebo, so there's that. Some brands moved their original formulations to something like Nyquil-D/Claritin-D/etc. which is available behind the pharmacy counter, with the "classic" named product being the reformulation.

Also if you like extra amusement the Combat Methamphetamine Epidemic Act of 2005 (I was slightly off on the name and "officially" it's 2005 but took effect in 2006) is actually in reality Title VII of the USA PATRIOT Improvement and Re-authorization Act of 2005...


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 1, 2014)

Cel said:


> Yeah a lot of cold medicines reformulated using Phenylephrine which isn't regulated. It's also been shown in some studies to be about as effective as a placebo, so there's that. Some brands moved their original formulations to something like Nyquil-D/Claritin-D/etc. which is available behind the pharmacy counter, with the "classic" named product being the reformulation.
> 
> Also if you like extra amusement the Combat Methamphetamine Epidemic Act of 2005 (I was slightly off on the name and "officially" it's 2005 but took effect in 2006) is actually in reality Title VII of the USA PATRIOT Improvement and Re-authorization Act of 2005...



The part of all that it doesn't really slow down the meth cookers at all.
They don't buy or shoplift the stuff the way they used to, now they have buddies who get it off the back of loading docks by the caseload.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2014)

To the mom who brought your sick kid in the store: I can understand if you really NEEDED to pick up some items but buying your kid lunch & eating it in the café while your kid coughed EVERYWHERE without once covering his mouth made everyone else clear out pretty quick. You got a lot of well-deserved dirty looks from others & we used nearly a whole bottle of sanitizer cleaning up after you left.
Next time, keep your sick kid home.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 1, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom who brought your sick kid in the store: I can understand if you really NEEDED to pick up some items but buying your kid lunch & eating it in the café while your kid coughed EVERYWHERE without once covering his mouth made everyone else clear out pretty quick. You got a lot of well-deserved dirty looks from others & we used nearly a whole bottle of sanitizer cleaning up after you left.
> Next time, keep your sick kid home.



Man, I hate this.   One time we had a woman come in to the store wearing her bathrobe and was clearance shopping.   She was complaining that she was very sick and probably needed to go to a hospital.   I so badly wanted to ask her why she was shopping in the bloody clearance sections then.


----------



## sher (Apr 2, 2014)

To that dilf who hung that skirt his daughter tried on... And in the right place, thanks, that was super nice of you. This guy's daughter actually forgot her hanger, he sent her back, but someone had taken her room, so he asks me for a hanger and he walks over and hangs it... Nicely. On the right rack, with the right color. I said it was fine, I had no problem hanging it, but still thankful for the effort but he was determined to save me some work lol. 

To the woman whose little boy brought me the hangers left in the room by previous "guests," whatever you're doing at home is working. He told me the room was a complete, horrible mess. His mom had already come out and was calling him asking what was taking so long, then he came out with that arm full of other people's hangers.

I get too happy when people do things to make my day a little easier. And then when it's a kid, it's multiplied.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

sher said:


> To that dilf who hung that skirt his daughter tried on... And in the right place, thanks, that was super nice of you. This guy's daughter actually forgot her hanger, he sent her back, but someone had taken her room, so he asks me for a hanger and he walks over and hangs it... Nicely. On the right rack, with the right color. I said it was fine, I had no problem hanging it, but still thankful for the effort but he was determined to save me some work lol.
> 
> To the woman whose little boy brought me the hangers left in the room by previous "guests," whatever you're doing at home is working. He told me the room was a complete, horrible mess. His mom had already come out and was calling him asking what was taking so long, then he came out with that arm full of other people's hangers.
> 
> I get too happy when people do things to make my day a little easier. And then when it's a kid, it's multiplied.



Whenever I see a parent have their kid put something back where they found it (and actually make sure their kid puts it back exactly where they found it) I always want to go to them and be like "Okay I'm going to let you use my team member discount today because you're awesome"

I'm sure there's some regulation against that but I mean, I think it'd be a nice way to "vibe".


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Whenever I see a parent have their kid put something back where they found it (and actually make sure their kid puts it back exactly where they found it) I always want to go to them and be like "Okay I'm going to let you use my team member discount today because you're awesome"
> 
> I'm sure there's some regulation against that but I mean, I think it'd be a nice way to "vibe".



*BE BOLD.*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I see a parent have their kid put something back where they found it (and actually make sure their kid puts it back exactly where they found it) I always want to go to them and be like "Okay I'm going to let you use my team member discount today because you're awesome"
> ...



On that note though, WOULD I get in trouble if I did this?


----------



## thecleaner (Apr 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...



Yes you would.  They might not catch you the first time but they would eventually.  We had a big to-do about letting non-dependants use your discount card a few months back.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom who brought your sick kid in the store: I can understand if you really NEEDED to pick up some items but buying your kid lunch & eating it in the café while your kid coughed EVERYWHERE without once covering his mouth made everyone else clear out pretty quick. You got a lot of well-deserved dirty looks from others & we used nearly a whole bottle of sanitizer cleaning up after you left.
> Next time, keep your sick kid home.


Were they possibly waiting on a prescription in the pharmacy? I know some of our guests will go wait in FA/SBX....I guess it's better to have them confined in one area than hacking all over everything in the store like we had one guest doing! However, not telling your kid to cover his mouth if he's coughing is unacceptable. Act like a fricking parent and have some courtesy for the other guests, for goodness sake!!! This is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves in the pharmacy, ESPECIALLY when I see ADULTS hacking away without covering their mouths!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 3, 2014)

TTOG: telling the person you're yakking away to on the phone how much of a "dumb B" I am isn't going to make me move any faster....in fact, it makes me move *SLOWER!!! *You made things even better by using every word in the book when I told you your Rx was invalid and we couldn't fill it. The icing on the cake was when my pharmacist refused to give you back the Rx "since it was no good anyway", told you to leave the store as another tech was calling security, and you threatened "to come back with 5-0". Oh, and did I mention we called the doctor and verified that the prescription was fake? I hope you do (but doubt you will) so we can have your dumb a$$ arrested for Rx fraud (per the doctor's orders since this isn't the first time you've done this, according to him). Guess what else? EVERY controlled prescription you bring to EVERY Target pharmacy will now be called and verified because of this little stunt and we also called all of the local pharmacies (where, surprise, surprise, you also have accounts and have pretty much ONLY filled controlled substances) and told THEM to flag your account as well....good luck getting ANYTHING filled ANYWHERE!!!! I also called your insurance company (since you were stupid enough to give me your ACTUAL card) and informed them....

Dumb B? No......Vengeful B? Oh heck yeah~LOL!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Apr 3, 2014)

sher said:


> To that dilf who hung that skirt his daughter tried on... And in the right place, thanks, that was super nice of you. This guy's daughter actually forgot her hanger, he sent her back, but someone had taken her room, so he asks me for a hanger and he walks over and hangs it... Nicely. On the right rack, with the right color. I said it was fine, I had no problem hanging it, but still thankful for the effort but he was determined to save me some work lol.
> 
> To the woman whose little boy brought me the hangers left in the room by previous "guests," whatever you're doing at home is working. He told me the room was a complete, horrible mess. His mom had already come out and was calling him asking what was taking so long, then he came out with that arm full of other people's hangers.
> 
> I get too happy when people do things to make my day a little easier. And then when it's a kid, it's multiplied.



It blows my mind when the kids are more into making sure things are tidy than the adults are.

I have kids all the time picking up after their parents in Food Ave.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 3, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Cel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah a lot of cold medicines reformulated using Phenylephrine which isn't regulated. It's also been shown in some studies to be about as effective as a placebo, so there's that. Some brands moved their original formulations to something like Nyquil-D/Claritin-D/etc. which is available behind the pharmacy counter, with the "classic" named product being the reformulation.
> ...


A certain pharmacy chain is "reportedly" under investigation for failing to properly document and follow the law for the sales for as many as 6 years in up to 24 states, which they are saying "may" have something to do with the law's ineffectiveness....the lack of a national "real-time" database also hinders it 
Some states have taken the CMEA a step further and made PSE available by prescription only. Oregon and Mississippi(I think? I know Oregon for sure). Both have had fewer than 20 meth lab busts in the past couple of years. That's not to say there aren't meth arrests, particularly in Mississippi. Because of it's accessibility to the Gulf of Mexico, meth is being shipped in from Mexico so there is STILL a meth problem, primarily in southern Mississippi. People who make it themselves also just drive across the border, but many border pharmacies refuse to sell to anyone with a Mississippi ID. I believe 20+ states also have legislation pending to make it Rx only GA, IL, WV, CA, & ID, just to name a few....
And yes, the phenylephrine is about useless. I know very few people for which it works and even then, I doubt it's the phenylephrine, it's most likely the antihistamine or guaifenesin that's actually working


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 3, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: telling the person you're yakking away to on the phone how much of a "dumb B" I am isn't going to make me move any faster....in fact, it makes me move *SLOWER!!! *You made things even better by using every word in the book when I told you your Rx was invalid and we couldn't fill it. The icing on the cake was when my pharmacist refused to give you back the Rx "since it was no good anyway", told you to leave the store as another tech was calling security, and you threatened "to come back with 5-0". Oh, and did I mention we called the doctor and verified that the prescription was fake? I hope you do (but doubt you will) so we can have your dumb a$$ arrested for Rx fraud (per the doctor's orders since this isn't the first time you've done this, according to him). Guess what else? EVERY controlled prescription you bring to EVERY Target pharmacy will now be called and verified because of this little stunt and we also called all of the local pharmacies (where, surprise, surprise, you also have accounts and have pretty much ONLY filled controlled substances) and told THEM to flag your account as well....good luck getting ANYTHING filled ANYWHERE!!!! I also called your insurance company (since you were stupid enough to give me your ACTUAL card) and informed them....
> 
> Dumb B? No......Vengeful B? Oh heck yeah~LOL!



GTC to you! (Yes, I know we don't use them anymore...)


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2014)

That's awesome, tgtcpht!

Yeh, not a good idea to piss off the people who handle your meds.....


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 4, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> That's awesome, tgtcpht!
> 
> Yeh, not a good idea to piss off the people who handle your meds.....



The pharmacy version of spitting in your food?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 8, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome, tgtcpht!
> ...


I WISH there was something we could do to their meds....the worst is to drop a few on the floor  BTW, she hasn't been back for it....wonder why??? LOL!


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 8, 2014)

To that one guest who decided it would be a good idea to report me for singing in my car as I pulled into work because you didn't like the way I sang. FUCK YOU! do I sing like an angel no,( though when im on carts and outside I sing most of the time and have had multiple guests tell me I sing quite well) is that gonna stop me from doing something I like and using the voice God gave me HELL NO!. you don't like it well I got two words for ya BITE ME, you bloody moron.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 8, 2014)

like you'd get in trouble for singing in your car? what an idiot.


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 8, 2014)

my LOD was cracking up that night over the sheer stupidity of it all


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 8, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> To that one guest who decided it would be a good idea to report me for singing in my car as I pulled into work because you didn't like the way I sang. FUCK YOU! do I sing like an angel no,( though when im on carts and outside I sing most of the time and have had multiple guests tell me I sing quite well) is that gonna stop me from doing something I like and using the voice God gave me HELL NO!. you don't like it well I got two words for ya BITE ME, you bloody moron.



He wasn't a fan of ear bleeding Finnish, symphonic, neo-classical, speed, death, metal?


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 8, 2014)

apparently not lol what's even worse is that the song in question was Come Sail Away by STYX


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2014)

To the 20-somethings who were taking selfies of themselves slurping their drinks at our counter: I hope you enjoy the epic photobombs my coworker planted once he figured out what you were doing.


----------



## sher (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha. I sing on the floor on slow days all the time. Haven't been able to afford to see any broadway in a while, so now I just pretend I'm in a musical whenever it's possible. I've had Happy in my head for days, though. I'm sure someone's gonna hit me if I don't move on to something else. That song gets annoying after a while.

To those guests who flip out a little bit when people are dicks to me, thanks. I can't react too much, myself, but it's nice when I'm not the only person to notice how inconsiderate some people are.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 8, 2014)

The "Happy" song is a good tune for the front check out lanes.   To escape from the slow, boring reality of checkout lane life I picture the little minions dancing from the music video.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 8, 2014)

I am always singing(and often talk to inanimate objects).....guests and team members laugh when they catch me....some help me get the song that is stuck in my head. I had a guest sing "It's a small world"....didn't help. Though right now I hate that ALL of the little guests who sing are singing "Let it Go." Hating that song.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2014)

Re: "let it go" is being sung by all the yoga moms at my store.
When I didn't recognize it, one mom said "OMG! You haven't seen it yet?!"
I said I have 3 boys 11 yrs & up who wouldn't be caught dead seeing a Disney chik flik.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't seen the movie or have any clue what the song is. Maybe I'll redbox it over Easter.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 8, 2014)

my girls are over 17 (almost 18....gawd they are old!!) but I am a Disney freak. LOVE the movie as it runs mostly against a stereotypical Disney princess movie. BUT that song (which I actually liked in the movie) is being sung everywhere, by every one. It is also getting a little tiresome to hear all of the reenactments of the story. Including from my 3 nephews.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 9, 2014)

So our hiring kiosks are not five feet away from the service desk. And next to each computer is a phone, that rings directly to the service desk when you pick it up, making them the world's most useless phones. Naturally kids love to pick them up, making our phone ring.

Well, today a mom was doing some returns, and her about five-year-old wandered over to the kiosk, picked up the phone, and put it to his ear. Naturally he heard the phone ringing, but I don't think had yet put it together that it was my phone. Since he wouldn't put it down, I had to answer. At that point, he heard me answer in the phone and in person, knowing full well it was me, and said to me, "you're ugly" and hung up the phone.

Nice.

So he wandered over to his mom and just looked at me. And in my most cheerful voice with a huge smile on my face, I said, "that wasn't nice to call me ugly."

Mom, who looked like she wanted to crawl through the floor, asked if it was true. He lied, and said, "no" with a look on his face that clearly said he was lying and he couldn't believe he got called out in front of his mom. I didn't say anything...she realized he was lying, put him in the cart, began to lecture him about playing with things he shouldn't be playing with and talking to people that way, wouldn't accept a half-hearted apology, and by the end of that trip when I saw them near the check out lines, he was clearly regretting his entire trip to the store.

This is what my life has been reduced to: not taking lip from a five year old.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 9, 2014)

TTOG, I'm sorry, I love helping people out (though it tends to bite me in the ass, great friends heh), but I will not give you a ride. I don't want to believe you're a bad person wanting to hurt an overly trusting person, but the world is a cruel place and the area we're in (a good area) seems to be getting worse. I'm glad someone said that it is against store policy to do that (don't know if that is completely true because we are off the clock), because I was trying my hardest to get away.

So the gist of the story, we're leaving after close, she comes up to a group of us begging one of us to give her a ride to a gas station because she ran out of gas. Something something about painting, needs to stop at a few places to get the necessary items.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2014)

*To that one guest: *I hope you enjoy your lamps. I mean, all I did was get them from the backroom for you. You really didn't have to go up and do the Guest Satisfaction Survey but it's really nice that you did


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2014)

I was covering a 30 in electronics, and just pulling stuff forward on the peghooks on the phone cases when I heard this loud bang come from the DVDs. Naturally, I'm curious so I go over to see one of the Target motorized carts, that a guest somehow managed to drive right into and literally move the $5 DVD display.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> apparently not lol what's even worse is that the song in question was Come Sail Away by STYX


Don't they know that Styx was one of the greatest American rock bands and they only caught a bad rap because most critics are cynical assholes?


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

To the several guests who say things like "you're so sweet; patient; nice; etc" -- you have no idea how much that can help someone feel better. I had a few today and it made my long shift rather pleasant.


----------



## Triscuit (Apr 12, 2014)

As i was walking into work the other day through the front doors, a guest was walking in at the same time. He then asked me where he could find baby bibs. Seriously dude I am barely in the front door and you are asking me stuff? Even though I could have easily told him where it was I told I told him he could ask the employee right over there and pointed him toward her. Ha


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 12, 2014)

He doesn't know that, maybe he thought you were just getting of break, getting some quick air, maybe checking carts.


----------



## bullseyebuzzkill (Apr 13, 2014)

I was working on cash tonight and an item didn't scan at the sale price - no big deal, it happens all the time. I was about to change it (it was only a dollar anyway) when the lady started screaming at me, saying I overcharged her and tried to scam her. I apologized and said that sometimes sale prices aren't put in the system on time and assured her I adjusted it. She didn't even listen - just continued screaming at me saying I intentionally and purposely overcharged her. Thankfully, a guy I work with was on his way to relieve me for my break. He saw what was going on and told me to go. The lady then proceeds to yell at him and question why I called him over to deal with her, to which he said I was going for break. She didn't like that answer and started swearing at the both of us. I seriously couldn't believe it… do people seriously have no sense of how to act in public anymore? And why do people have this logic that cashiers just pull prices out of thin air? All I do is scan your stuff and bag it. I don't make up the prices, and I have absolutely nothing to gain by charging you an extra dollar. I am not the one who overcharged you. It was simply an error in the system that I fixed. NOT MY FAULT.

Sorry for ranting, but incidents like that really make me question why I still work here. I just don't understand how people think it's okay to treat people and talk to people like that and make complete asses out of themselves.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry you had to put up with that dreck @bullseyebuzzkill 
Some people walk around just on the edge of snapping all the time.
It doesn't matter what it is, they are  going to go off and too bad if you are caught in their storm.
There are a lot of reasons for it.
Some of them are normally rational people who are going through some kind of horrible circumstances and one day might feel bad, others have personality disorders and will never care.
Your best bet is to let it wash over you, kill them with kindness (often that pisses them off more, which is small satisfaction), and never take it personally.


----------



## Triscuit (Apr 13, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> He doesn't know that, maybe he thought you were just getting of break, getting some quick air, maybe checking carts.



Yeah except the fact that I had my bag on and food in my hand. I clearly wasnt working at the time


----------



## watchdog9000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Triscuit said:


> IhaveaDream said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't know that, maybe he thought you were just getting of break, getting some quick air, maybe checking carts.
> ...



You don't seriously think the guests care or notice things like that right? At least once a week I'd be walking to the break room with a pizza or some other FA dreck in one hand, drink in the other and someone would ALWAYS ask me where to find something.


----------



## Cel (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol I've been asked where to find things while still walking into the building with a bag of food and sunglasses on.


----------



## V 42 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been asked where to find things when I'm just stopping by to pick up my check, and I'm in a pair of jeans and a non-red shirt, with my cell phone out, headphones on, and my giant purse dangling from my shoulder.


----------



## Triscuit (Apr 14, 2014)

watchdog9000 said:


> Triscuit said:
> 
> 
> > IhaveaDream said:
> ...



Lol why does it seem like you are getting defensive? Its really not that big of a deal, and that is my point. some guests really don't care


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 14, 2014)

Whats the big deal? Take 5 seconds and point them where they need to go.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> Whats the big deal? Take 5 seconds and point them where they need to go.



If there's a TL or ETL who's out to get you, they could get you for working off the clock.


----------



## Cel (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't care except for the risk of some overly-anal leader taking offense to it as mrk said, and the fact that I've had enough guests get pissy when I say I'm sorry but I'm on my break/lunch I can't help you with X but that gentleman/lady over there can, that I just don't want to deal with guests off the clock.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 15, 2014)

There are just some of us who seem to have RETAIL tattooed on our forehead or something.

I've had people stop me in other stores to ask me where things where and if I know I'll tell them.
It drove my wife crazy.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 15, 2014)

my little under 4 years at Target is my only retail but  everybody, and I mean everybody, asks me where everything is no matter what I am wearing or where I am. Heck, even team members do it when they see me in street clothes. Takes an extra minute but I make it up in some other way time clock wise. It helps them and it's only truly irritating if they do it while I am on the phone or talking to somebody else. Go with the flow


----------



## sher (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had guests stand near me while I'm CLEARLY shopping and wearing earbuds, waaiting for me to stop and notice them. One time I took an earbud out because I thought the guy just wanted to hit on me. Nooooope (Lana Kane voice). I don't usually mind pointing things out, because I'd do it if I didn't work at tgt and knew where it was. But, if I have earbuds in and my purse, etc, I'm giving you a dirty look when you interrupt it. I don't mind too much if I'm not wearing earbuds, because well, I should probably go to the break room instead, when I'm early. I don't because they watch the most depressing tv in there. And because I don't like the weird forced socializing that some people try to involve me in in that room.

To that guest looking for that particular superman tee shirt for Easter, I'm happy I was able to find it, and the little happy dance you did with your son was too cute! Today was tough, but being able to do something for someone who was appreciative brought some light to my day.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 16, 2014)

Guests I can at least understand being confused and asking me where stuff is when I'm not on the clock...however...

I worked a nine hour shift at guest services yesterday. I told the TM following me everything she needed to know, told her to have a nice night, and went to the TSC to clock out, collect my stuff, etc. The entrance that the employees park near is on the guest services side, so I was passing guest services (which had a line like 5 people deep) and the same TM called out to me, nearly 3 steps from the door and home free, if I could helps the guest at the registry kiosk who had a paper jam.

I looked at her, couldn't believe she was asking me that, but did go over and unjam it (why she couldn't just ask the guest to step one foot to the right and use the next kiosk and leave the paper jam until my GSTL or I got in today, I don't know). Somewhere in there, she said to me, "oh, sorry, I didn't realize you were leaving."

Seriously? I told her to have a nice night, and was walking out the entrance with my jacket on and keys and purse in hand and she didn't know I was off the clock??

Naturally the entire time the guest just stared at me, cold-faced, not saying a word. I think she expected me to stick around and be sure she got her registry after I got it unjammed. But that was not happening.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2014)

It was the fault of the GSTM for putting you on the spot (no pun intended).
I'd pull them aside & tell them 'personally' not to do that EVER again.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Apr 16, 2014)

To those little teenage jerks who tried to commit coupon fraud today ...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAA ..... the LOD said "NO."  Your plan failed.  Suck it.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 16, 2014)

bullseyebuzzkill said:


> I was working on cash tonight and an item didn't scan at the sale price - no big deal, it happens all the time. I was about to change it (it was only a dollar anyway) when the lady started screaming at me, saying I overcharged her and tried to scam her. I apologized and said that sometimes sale prices aren't put in the system on time and assured her I adjusted it. She didn't even listen - just continued screaming at me saying I intentionally and purposely overcharged her. Thankfully, a guy I work with was on his way to relieve me for my break. He saw what was going on and told me to go. The lady then proceeds to yell at him and question why I called him over to deal with her, to which he said I was going for break. She didn't like that answer and started swearing at the both of us. I seriously couldn't believe it… do people seriously have no sense of how to act in public anymore? And why do people have this logic that cashiers just pull prices out of thin air? All I do is scan your stuff and bag it. I don't make up the prices, and I have absolutely nothing to gain by charging you an extra dollar. I am not the one who overcharged you. It was simply an error in the system that I fixed. NOT MY FAULT.
> 
> Sorry for ranting, but incidents like that really make me question why I still work here. I just don't understand how people think it's okay to treat people and talk to people like that and make complete asses out of themselves.



Its "guests" and people like this that make me astonished and wonder how they act in their personal lives in other settings.  In this case it was a whole dollar...WOW...a WHOLE DOLLAR!!!!!  The world is ending guys, that dollar is super serious.  And you even changed it anyway...just...no....haha...  shakes head

This is why I can never be assigned to GSTL off the bench and why I would never go to GSTL.  I would probably be fired or removed from that position fairly quickly because of all the BS people would put me through.


----------



## sher (Apr 17, 2014)

Unless we're gonna shop, we just leave through the door at tsc. Sometimes there's no one in tsc (their hours dropped) so we have to come in through blue or green doors. That's annoying if you have no plans to shop. You have to like make a bee line to the break room to avoid working. A gstl asked me to jump on register during that short walk before.


----------



## neversaynever (Apr 17, 2014)

To the guest that glared at me for leaving yesterday when I was already 2 minutes over.... the 5 steps to the next register with no one in line did not kill you. Trust me. 

The light people... LOOK at the light.


----------



## Yoda (Apr 17, 2014)

To that one 'Supermom' guest today...there are really no words.  Telling your kids to "go play" while you browse is not smart.  Not pulling them back to you when they decided to play tag is worse.  When your son bolted full speed down and around five aisles then promptly tripped over his own feet and fell, biting almost through his tongue, you should have seen it coming.  Yelling at the ETL I called to help that you are going to sue the store for negligence was idiotic.  Please do not procreate for a third time.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2014)

To the guest that keeps wanting me to help them while I am on break or meal break...No I can not legally do my job during that time.

Also I Love when the guest complain because we do not replace watch batteries at Electronics, and since we do not have a tool kit at our jewelry Boat, we can not do it. If I have time I can try to help the guest, but always refuse the rude guest.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2014)

To the moms who keeping plopping their kids on my counter: For the LAST TIME - this is NOT a bench!!! Your kid (with so much snot coming out of his nose, he looked like he had a green moustache) reached over with his germy hands & grabbed at the stacks of cups nearby! Thanks to you & him, I had to toss three stacks of cups & sanitize the counter where you sat him! He also didn't smell too good so you MIGHT wanna stop by the bathroom on your way out.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Apr 18, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the moms who keeping plopping their kids on my counter: For the LAST TIME - this is NOT a bench!!! Your kid (with so much snot coming out of his nose, he looked like he had a green moustache) reached over with his germy hands & grabbed at the stacks of cups nearby! Thanks to you & him, I had to toss three stacks of cups & sanitize the counter where you sat him! He also didn't smell too good so you MIGHT wanna stop by the bathroom on your way out.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Little kids are disgusting.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> To the guest that keeps wanting me to help them while I am on break or meal break...No I can not legally do my job during that time.
> 
> Also I Love when the guest complain because we do not replace watch batteries at Electronics, and since we do not have a tool kit at our jewelry Boat, we can not do it. If I have time I can try to help the guest, but always refuse the rude guest.


don't try to replace watch batteries.....we (the Empirical we) used to but a guest was able to successfully sue over a team member "ruining" their Rolex


----------



## babytrees (Apr 18, 2014)

to all of the nasty, nasty guests who came in tonight......YUCK!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2014)

babytrees said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest that keeps wanting me to help them while I am on break or meal break...No I can not legally do my job during that time.
> ...


Oh I don't do replacements on expensive watches. I've only done a handful of them.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 19, 2014)

> don't try to replace watch batteries.....we (the Empirical we) used to but a guest was able to successfully sue over a team member "ruining" their Rolex



I've always wondered about this.  I bet that guy was an asshole.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...


I know that when we did do the batteries (and watchbands) at jewelry we were only supposed to do them on watches that we actually sold at Target.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Apr 19, 2014)

To that extreme couponer I had yesterday:

FUCK YOU.  Your transaction took forever, your coupons were a pain in the ass, you were annoying, and the fact that you put your free $10 gift card in your pocket and then freaked out for extended period of time because you wanted to pay with it and forgot you'd put it there (not my problem!) made me want to brain myself on the POS.  I hope your fat ass chokes on a jellybean.


----------



## sher (Apr 19, 2014)

To those guests who lick their finger to separate money, GROSS! Money is dirty enough without your saliva all over it. Once, a guest licked his four fingers between separating each bill. Took all my willpower to not react.


----------



## ExpertTL (Apr 19, 2014)

To that one guest in seasonal today...

I am usually very polite (especially today on the last day before easter) as I am moving between aisles. I understand that it is not convenient for you to have team members trying to squeeze by you with push. Now understand...the reason I am trying to get this pushed to the empty location is to avoid you coming to ask me "Don't you guys have ____ still?!" and get the product out on the shelf. So when you refuse to move ever so slightly and look at me like you stepped in dog shit when I said "pardon me", it took all the willpower I had to not just push you out of the way but instead walk two aisles over and go completely around another horde of guests to find myself two feet away from you.

Besides, hearing you spend five minutes to talk to your bff and mull over the life changing decision of whether you wanted the snickers candy or the twix candy was such a waste of good air.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 19, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> To that extreme couponer I had yesterday:
> 
> FUCK YOU.  Your transaction took forever, your coupons were a pain in the ass, you were annoying, and the fact that you put your free $10 gift card in your pocket and then freaked out for extended period of time because you wanted to pay with it and forgot you'd put it there (not my problem!) made me want to brain myself on the POS.  I hope your fat ass chokes on a jellybean.



  Last week I had a regular couponer come in to do a bunch of gift card deals.  Her coupons are always legit.  She did the math wrong on her "deals" and was very frustrated with me.  Better yet, she confused one of her gift cards.  We had to dig through the trash and price inquiry  ALL of them.  I kept asking her if the one she had in her hand was the loaded one I gave her.   She said it definitely wasn't.   5 minutes later after scanning ALL the giftcards from the trash, we find out that it WAS the gift card in her hand.  It was sooooooo funny to her too.  Guess he wasn't laughing?  Next time you come in lady, I will not let you do all your gift cards in 5 separate transactions.  We're not even "supposed" to do that anyways!!!!


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Apr 19, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> ZombiePanties31 said:
> 
> 
> > To that extreme couponer I had yesterday:
> ...



Oh, God, that sucks.  I HATE those transactions!  These people are leeches.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 19, 2014)

To those guests in seasonal several minutes after closing: Are you seriously that ****ing oblivious to the world around you? We had four announcements on the PA and half of the lights turned off.









Dreamwolf31 said:


> We had to dig through the trash and price inquiry  ALL of them.



That's why I wait until the transaction is complete to dispose of the used gift cards. I ain't no garbage picker.


----------



## V 42 (Apr 20, 2014)

To all the Easter guests today...I hate you all, kindly go fall into a hole and die. (Okay, that's unfair, I had one or two that were nice and polite, but for the most part, they can go die.)


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2014)

Once again, to the guest who complained that we were out of fillable eggs AGAIN:
We started putting out Easter as soon as the shelves were condensed from Valentine's.
This year we got in even MOAR eggs!
Yet.....you STILL waited until the LAST minute to buy them....?
Really? Is procrastination a family trait?


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 22, 2014)

> That's why I wait until the transaction is complete to dispose of the used gift cards. I ain't no garbage picker.




I do.  I had been setting them to the side, but we had gone through all of those and she said she thought I had thrown it away... so of course I had to scan them all to prove her wrong, lol.  I just can't believe it was in her hand the entire time. I knew it was the one I had just bloody given her too.    Next time this woman comes in we will be doing things differently.  -_-


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> > That's why I wait until the transaction is complete to dispose of the used gift cards. I ain't no garbage picker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one yesterday that accused me of the same thing. The thing was, the one I gave her had the amount written in black sharpie and the ones she used had the amounts written in pen so I refused to scan them all for her


----------



## NoRedCards (Apr 23, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Once again, to the guest who complained that we were out of fillable eggs AGAIN:
> We started putting out Easter as soon as the shelves were condensed from Valentine's.
> This year we got in even MOAR eggs!
> Yet.....you STILL waited until the LAST minute to buy them....?
> Really? Is procrastination a family trait?



That's because they don't announce the random holidays.....much like they don't announce Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentines Day.....they are all random surprise holidays they announce 2 days before they happen. Nothing funnier than the Greeting Card rack that is 5 people deep 15 minutes before close on Saturday night before Mothers Day.....


----------



## lovecats (Apr 23, 2014)

NoRedCards said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, to the guest who complained that we were out of fillable eggs AGAIN:
> ...


Or Father's Day, or Valentines Day, etc., etc............


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2014)

To that one guest: You ignored my greeting while testing furiously. You looked up long enough to bark out your order before you went back to texting. You swiped your card as I made your drink then snatched the receipt off the register & scrutinized it, no doubt looking for errors.
Who shit on your twinkies today?


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 28, 2014)

My first mistake was to walk into a Target store wearing a red shirt this weekend. 

But to the idiot that can fully see, I am wearing a truckers hat, jeans, big ass smartphone in an Otterbox, NO I DON"T WORK HERE.

Next time, I walk into a Target and someone starts assuming I work there, I am just going to go CRAZY!!!  "Just because I wear a red shirt in Target...what makes you think I work here.  Do I have a name tag that says Target...HELL NO!!  Can I help you find something...How about some of these rare bird sightings!"

I can be walking through a store in everyday business casual (not even red/khaki) and my work lanyard, and someone will stop me asking if I can help them.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sometimes I will help a person if they are very nice.  Usually it is men who have been sent by their wives to get a few bits and they don't really know where anything is.   These men always ask a younger woman where something is.   I think it is quite funny.  Now if you're asking me where the anchovie paste or some weird crazy item is, you need to just go ask an employee.


----------



## sher (Apr 29, 2014)

To that one guest, I saw you swatching those revlon colorbursts. This isn't Sephora. There are no testers and if there were, you wouldn't swipe it directly onto your hand, from the tube, idiot.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 29, 2014)

sher said:


> To that one guest, I saw you swatching those revlon colorbursts. This isn't Sephora. There are no testers and if there were, you wouldn't swipe it directly onto your hand, from the tube, idiot.


Better than the guest who came to the pharmacy with WET nail polish, then gave us the bottles to reshop and tried to tell us she "didn't open them, they were already open"....

TTOG: thank you for wasting 15+ minutes of my time today arguing over Claritin-D, which you couldn't even buy anyway....15+ minutes, I might add, that I _could _have spent actually being productive when we were SWAMPED!!! JACKASS!!!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 30, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> My first mistake was to walk into a Target store wearing a red shirt this weekend.
> 
> But to the idiot that can fully see, I am wearing a truckers hat, jeans, big ass smartphone in an Otterbox, NO I DON"T WORK HERE.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're one of the many of us who seem to have "RETAIL" tattooed across our foreheads. Unfortunately, there's no laser removal for this ink!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 30, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> buliSBI said:
> 
> 
> > My first mistake was to walk into a Target store wearing a red shirt this weekend.
> ...



Mine only seems to light up if I smile.
If I put on my regular 'fuck off' face it seems to deter most of them.


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 30, 2014)

Next time someone stops me thinking I work there without asking first, I am going to get loud and just be as rude and obnoxious as I can be.


----------



## sher (May 1, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest, I saw you swatching those revlon colorbursts. This isn't Sephora. There are no testers and if there were, you wouldn't swipe it directly onto your hand, from the tube, idiot.
> ...



Haha, I was shopping at the time and she wouldn't let me get by before she swatched every color on the shelf, many of which only had one tube left. She swatched the last tube of my holy grail lip color. She didn't buy anything, either. It pissed me off. Target should just put out testers and cotton swabs. There's nowhere for them to put it, but it would make shopping for drugstore makeup a million times easier.


----------



## IHeartCarts (May 4, 2014)

Overheard a woman talking to her son.

"Just because we're in the store doesn't mean I'm going to buy anything"

I wanted to yell LEAVE THEN


----------



## sher (May 5, 2014)

To the guest who bought my soda stream first in order to keep the air can and bottle, you suck. In an effort to keep this story in one place, to the tm who took this return, why didn't you look in the box??


----------



## babytrees (May 11, 2014)

to all the under 18 guests....you all are going to drive me mad!! And it isn't even your fault, your "parents" are hideous and are the reason we all should have to take a test to procreate.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (May 12, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Softlines Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > buliSBI said:
> ...



A months ago, my parents called me (after I had left work) so I got pick up some things. So I stopped at a grocery, in my red and khaki... In order to prevent people from asking me if I work at other retailers, I usually put some headphones on. 

As I approached the stuff I needed, a lady tapped my shoulder. I turned around and she said; "Excuse me, have you been ignorning me?!"  

-Umm, do I know you?


"I have followed you around for the last couple minutes. I cannot find ABC and I need to know where it is NOW"

-Lady, i don't work here

"But you are in red and khaki"

-That doesn't mean I work here, lady.

"I want your name. I am reporting to the manager for ignoring me and wearing headphones"

-Lady, I don't work here. 

She turned around in a huff and stomped away. When I got the checkout, I was behind her in line... She called the supervisor to report me. She got mad when the supervisor told her I didn't work there.


I've also been stopped in stores for wearing a t-shirt with a logo (Levi, Pepsi, etc.) with shorts and FLIP-FLOPs...


----------



## doxie71 (May 14, 2014)

To the guest who got snippy with me over blueberries: I'm sorry we ran out. We don't get trucks everyday. I could sell you some moldy ones if you want. And there are 2 other grocery stores within 5 minutes of Target. Go buy some there if you need them TODAY.


----------



## IHeartCarts (May 18, 2014)

To that one guest,

Please don't tell me how to do my job. It wasn't in a rude way so I'm not too upset but it's rather annoying.


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2014)

To that one 20-something: Yeh, I'm familiar with the 'secret' frappucino menu, made nearly all of 'em so yeh, I'm sure I can mix up what ever you list no matter how bad it sounds. 
BTW, there's a reason why some are called CRAPpucinos.


----------



## calimero (May 19, 2014)

To that one guest: sorry we are out of the swiffers on sale this week,no we didn't get any today! And none are on their way ( 0 count in DC ) 
You know that we had some yesterday ,because your friend bought all of them ! Yeah,well maybe that is the problem,when one person clears the shelf every time that deal comes around ! 
And you missed on it last time too,because ,again,your friend bought them all! 
Can you now explain to me why would that be my problem ? 
You want to speak to my STL  ? Be my guest ,I ll call her over ! 
And what did she tell you : sorry,no raincheck! 
Not our fault that you go to church  on Sunday,therefore missing ALL the deals.....


----------



## Mugen (May 20, 2014)

TTOG, goooo away. You're the reason why we, at our store, feel as though Target is becoming the new Wal-Mart. You made comments to myself and the Target Mobile guy about your three daughters, age ranging from 11-15, about them having unprotected sex already. I have zero interest in knowing this.

I ran away after hearing this and left our Mobile guy there to talk to you (sorry dude lol) and you were trying to offer him sex..... Go back to your trailer, please. I feel bad for your poisoned daughters.


----------



## ExpertTL (May 20, 2014)

Mugen said:


> TTOG, goooo away. You're the reason why we, at our store, feel as though Target is becoming the new Wal-Mart. You made comments to myself and the Target Mobile guy about your three daughters, age ranging from 11-15, about them having unprotected sex already. I have zero interest in knowing this.
> 
> I ran away after hearing this and left our Mobile guy there to talk to you (sorry dude lol) and you were trying to offer him sex..... Go back to your trailer, please. I feel bad for your poisoned daughters.



Wow...I don't know what I would do in that situation. Probably feel a bit sad, even disgusted, just vomit, or maybe all 3.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 20, 2014)

Mugen said:


> TTOG, goooo away. You're the reason why we, at our store, feel as though Target is becoming the new Wal-Mart. You made comments to myself and the Target Mobile guy about your three daughters, age ranging from 11-15, about them having unprotected sex already. I have zero interest in knowing this.
> 
> I ran away after hearing this and left our Mobile guy there to talk to you (sorry dude lol) and you were trying to offer him sex..... Go back to your trailer, please. I feel bad for your poisoned daughters.



Some people should not be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (May 29, 2014)

Get an LOD phone call today...

-"Target ___, ___ speaking, can I help you find something?"
Are you the store manager?
-"No sir, but I am the manager on duty, how I can be of service?"
_Guest goes into extreme detail about how he has called guest relations, Target.com, and another store without telling me the intial problem. Guest sounds angry and is yelling already. _

_After a 5 minute rant, the guest FINALLY tells me that he is trying to get a refund on an item... FROM FIVE YEARS AGO. The product is a fire pit from a brand that we don't even carry anymore. Guest doesn't have receipt, but has the pull card from when he originally purchased it.
-_"Sir, I apologize for the problem, however most items sold at Target have a manufacturer warranty of 1 year or less. And since we don't even carry that brand name anymore, there is nothing I can do for you?"

So you are saying I'm SOL with this pile of crap that I bought at YOUR store?

-"Sir, again, we don't even carry that BRAND NAME anymore. Again, you would have to contact the manufacturer if you want to make a warranty claim, but again, most items are covered for 1 year or less. Even if your item was covered by an extended warranty sold through Target, you would only get 3 years of coverage. I'm sorry, but after 5 years, there is nothing I can do."

_Guest goes into another rant, dropping several f-bombs. Guest also mentions the Kennedys and tries to compare his broken fire pit to the current state of America.
_
WELL IF YOU DON'T RETURN IT THE RIGHT WAY, I'LL JUST BRING THE STONES AND LEAVE THEM ON YOUR SIDEWALK FOR YOU <lady parts> TO CLEAN UP!

-"Well sir, you can certainly do that, but just be aware that we have cameras positioned at the front doors and throughout the parking lot. I'm pretty sure that would be considered littering and illegally dumping, so we'll report you to the county sheriff should you do that."

I AIN'T AFRAID OF YOUR CAMERAS! AND IT IS NOT ILLEGAL DUMPING, I'M JUST BRING BACK CRAPPY MERCHANDISE TO YOU

-"Well again, should you do that, my loss prevention officer will report your license plate number to the sheriff that will be up for them to decide. I'm sorry you had that problem, have a great day."

Guy called back 4 times to yell at me. I told my operator just disconnect his calls if he shows up on the caller id again. Of course I get the nasties on my last week there.


----------



## Backroom81 (May 30, 2014)

Damn, 5 years?  That beats out the longest purchase-to-attempted-return I have seen by far.


----------



## V 42 (May 30, 2014)

TTOG: Seriously, dude? Personal space. And dental hygiene...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 31, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> Get an LOD phone call today...
> 
> -"Target ___, ___ speaking, can I help you find something?"
> Are you the store manager?
> ...


If he got 5 years' use out of a fire pit, that's pretty damn good....mine only lasted 3!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 31, 2014)

TTOG: how the hell were WE supposed to know that YOUR insurance was going to require you to use mail order until we got the reject THIS month? It's YOUR insurance! $100 says they DID send you something in the mail (or email) to notify you & you didn't read it.


----------



## MissionStarlight (May 31, 2014)

TTOG: I am SO GLAD I made you uncomfortable when you joked about getting a gun over the Starbuck's name changes to their coffee roasts.

It wasn't funny.

TTOGs: You are wonderful, beautiful people for donating all our clearance cat food to the local cat shelter. I don't even care it took 10-15 minutes to ring you up when I was supposed to be on break--you were both utter delights. Thanks for reminding me people can be awesome-sauce.


----------



## looseseal (May 31, 2014)

To the guests who come in just to walk around the store scoffing at how high the prices are, and then scoff when someone tells them about the money we are basically throwing at them between the Red Card, Cartwheel, and more... Feel free to take your talents and attitude to WalMart!


----------



## sher (May 31, 2014)

looseseal said:


> To the guests who come in just to walk around the store scoffing at how high the prices are, and then scoff when someone tells them about the money we are basically throwing at them between the Red Card, Cartwheel, and more... Feel free to take your talents and attitude to WalMart!



That sounds like me... Except the part about opting to not use cartwheel and redcard. I user both. Often. And still think some of the prices are ridiculous.


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (Jun 1, 2014)

Last night.. thank you to that one guest who hit on me and things ill let readers here imagne..its not that I wasn't interested because you was amazingly beautiful but my boss was right on other side of aisle so they was pretty much 2 feet away and could hear you so as much as I hated it I had to turn you down


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Jun 2, 2014)

TTOG--

So you bought vitamins 3 months ago and suddenly realize that they were expired? And instead of saving the bottles and unused merchandise and bringing them to me for an exchange, you expect me to grant you a refund based on a blurrly cell phone picture? And I like how the story changed when I asked for a receipt and you told me it and the vitamins were in China! And if you had purchased 'expired' products from my store earlier, wouldn't you have checked dates all future purchases?

And by the way, nice move for threatening legal action. However 2 things... 1) You can't sue me personally and 2) first thing a lawyer/court will ask you if have PROOF that you bought them at Target... i.e., receipt, bottles.. But wait, you conveniently, don't have either..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 3, 2014)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> TTOG--
> 
> So you bought vitamins 3 months ago and suddenly realize that they were expired? And instead of saving the bottles and unused merchandise and bringing them to me for an exchange, you expect me to grant you a refund based on a blurrly cell phone picture? And I like how the story changed when I asked for a receipt and you told me it and the vitamins were in China! And if you had purchased 'expired' products from my store earlier, wouldn't you have checked dates all future purchases?
> 
> And by the way, nice move for threatening legal action. However 2 things... 1) You can't sue me personally and 2) first thing a lawyer/court will ask you if have PROOF that you bought them at Target... i.e., receipt, bottles.. But wait, you conveniently, don't have either..


It's AMAZING how stupid people thing we are....we hear this in pharmacy ALL THE TIME.....a guest complains, saying "this happens EVERY TIME..." Wouldn't you think after the first or second time, you'd go to a different pharmacy? I mean, it's not like your medications are IMPORTANT or anything, just keep going to the place that screws up EVERY TIME!!! And they're always going to sue as well....one guy was going to sue because we supposedly shorted him 2 pills, even AFTER I pointed out that if that was true, he should have run out on BOTH of the medications he had picked up the same day & he still had pills left of the other one, so apparently, we gave him TOO MANY of the other one and JUST ENOUGH of the one he said was "short"


----------



## Gabbiest (Jun 6, 2014)

To that one guest who tried to hand me a Dunkin' Donuts coupon because that's where you thought you were: you may have been seriously confused, but I now have a funny work story to tell and my trainer and I got a great kick out of it. So thank you, confused woman. You made my day.


----------



## The Celtic (Jun 9, 2014)

Was reading through the thread of all the stupid team members and looked but couldnt find anything about the guests...

Now i know we dont all get real bad or cooky guests...were not on people of walmarts level yet but im sure we all have some good stories. My store even seems to have a certain night where something interesting always seems to happen so lets hear em...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2014)

Look under "To that one guest".
There you shall find all that you seek, grasshopper.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.php?threads/to-that-one-guest.70/page-160


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 10, 2014)

Had a guest come in my line today wearing a green vest with no shirt underneath. He also had a long beard.

Me: Hi, how are you today?
Him: Fair to mild.

At the end:
Me: Have a great day! 
Him: Workin on it 

TTOG: I'm sorry I missed a coupon, I really am, but please don't hunt me down and have me come back to fix it. Especially at the end of my shift. Guest services would have gladly taken care of it. If I wasn't clearing my hangers that's where I would've sent you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

TTOG: we open at 9 am, it's now 9:03. I know you were told your prescription "could be filled today", but NOTHING has been filled yet. We're just starting to run those, give us about 15 minutes and it will be ready...

And TTNG (to the next guest): no, your prescription isn't ready yet. Did you hear my explanation to the previous guest? We JUST opened. Give us a few minutes....


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear guest, I understand its summer but doesn't mean you should wear shorts so tiny that I can see your privates and shouldn't your parents tell your teenage self its wrong..thank god I'm a better parent then that


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

ETHICS DEMANDER said:


> Dear guest, I understand its summer but doesn't mean you should wear shorts so tiny that I can see your privates and shouldn't your parents tell your teenage self its wrong..thank god I'm a better parent then that


I thank god I have a boy so all I have to worry about is him wearing his pants hanging down & showing his underwear


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2014)

To that one guest: While fixing your drinks, I turned to see your little girl practically at my elbow watching me. After shooing her out of a food prep area, it is NOT ok to excuse her behavior by saying she's just 'curious' & I 'shouldn't have anything to hide'. How about the potential for injury from scalding liquids or chemicals? I'm sure other guests wouldn't want their drinks prepared in an area occupied by a 6-yr-old picking her nose.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 13, 2014)

TTOG: There is nothing "confusing" about soap in a pump container. There is nothing to comprehend. It is on your level. It is, in fact, something you don't need to "feel" about. It is soap. In a pump container. You could simply have bought the regular soap container. I really didn't need to be there for your 5 minute decision making process.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 14, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: While fixing your drinks, I turned to see your little girl practically at my elbow watching me. After shooing her out of a food prep area, it is NOT ok to excuse her behavior by saying she's just 'curious' & I 'shouldn't have anything to hide'. How about the potential for injury from scalding liquids or chemicals? I'm sure other guests wouldn't want their drinks prepared in an area occupied by a 6-yr-old picking her nose.



That is seriously bad parenting.
On the level with "Dear, would you climb in the cage and see if the bears are done eating?"


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 22, 2014)

To that one guest, be glad I was in a good mood after completing my workload for the day today to assist you in finding the Vaseline AFTER I had clocked out for the day...


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 23, 2014)

To that one guest that stopped me to ask if I could find the sale item he was  looking for. We walked down to where I knew they were and BTS was now set there. Asked where my item was and went there. They had just started to reset the area. None of the items the guest wanted were on sale. Borrowed equipment, found what was on sale. The guest started high fiving me and telling me how awesome I am. The guest was the awesome one. He was so appreciative , he made my day!!


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 23, 2014)

To that one guest: no, I will not just handwave away 23 cents that you owe us. Yes, it is just 23 cents. _You just shoved a minimum of $15 back into your pocket after taking a full minute to count out $4._ I am ok being "uncool" according to you. You should know better.

To the guest that remembered me 2 months after I helped you (it was a very bizarre, very specific request): you're freaking awesome. Please come hunt me down anytime in the store.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 24, 2014)

To that one guest who yelled at me and my co-worker for no reason while we were trying to help you out, please get that stick out of your ass and quit being such a miserable, selfish twat for once in your life.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 24, 2014)

A friend of mine posted this...Its a social reminder but it was funny as hell as well.

http://www.oddcrunch.com/customer-returned-something/0

A Customer Returned Something Because A Gay Person Touched It - This Is The Manager's Response
Now this is a comeback of epic proportions! Recently, a manager at a shop faced something horrible that no one should face - hatred and discrimination. But her manager reacts in an amazing way - and teaches the customer a real lesson. She writes:

''I'm a manager at a local store. I'm working the tills and serving a woman I have sold things to before. We are making small tall as I beep the barcodes. Note: I'm a lesbian.

Customer: 'I can't believe the president came out in support for gay marraige!'

Me: 'I know; kind of unbelievable!'

Customer: 'That f** lover is going to burn in hell for that!'

Me: *biting my tongue* 'Okay.'

(I finish scanning the products and hand the customer her bags.)

Customer: 'They should round up all the gays and put them down.'

Me: 'That would be bad for me, seeing as I am a lesbian.'

(The woman turns pale and walks out without saying a word. A few hours later, I get a call from the manager of another one of our stores. On the line, I can hear the same customer I previously sold items to ranting.)

Manager (also a woman): 'So, this woman is here wanting to exchange a bunch of stuff from your store. When I asked her what was wrong with the items, she said you tainted them; I have no idea what she is talking about. Could you maybe clear this up for me?'

Me: 'Well, I bet it is because she found out I was gay.'

Manager: 'I see.' *starts talking in sultry voice* 'Well, I'll see you tonight for our date. You should put on that that black lace bra and panty set I got you for your birthday! I love you!' *hangs up*

(I am very confused, seeing as I have never dated that manager, nor did she ever get me underwear, and as far as I know, she is not gay. Fast forward a few days later to the manager weekly conference call: apparently, the customer left the other store after thinking the other manager was also gay. That manager then called every other store in the area and told everyone about the customer. Over the next few days, the customer went to every store in a 20 mile radius trying to exchange the 'tainted goods'. Everyone she talked to pretended to be gay when working with her and she left every time. To my knowledge, she never got her exchange.)''

There's no space in our world for hate and discrimination based on anything - and this customer received a sharp lesson!

Share this manager's amazing reaction with your friends today and support a world free of discrimination.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Jun 24, 2014)

To the two guests that I had to tell to get their two children out of the cage for the giant balls while they stood there laughing, are you f-ing stupid?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 26, 2014)

To that one guest who, before we opened this morning, hung her butt out her car and took a dump in our parking lot: Seriously? There are a billion open businesses around here, but instead you use our parking lot as your toilet? Stay classy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2014)

Guess she couldn't express herself adequately in a survey.


----------



## Mugen (Jun 26, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest who, before we opened this morning, hung her butt out her car and took a dump in our parking lot: Seriously? There are a billion open businesses around here, but instead you use our parking lot as your toilet? Stay classy.


----------



## Just Vibin (Jun 26, 2014)

To that one guest who brought me all the way back to dairy to ask what the difference is between salted and unsalted butter, thanks for wasting 4 minutes of my life.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 26, 2014)

One has pepper in it.


----------



## looseseal (Jun 28, 2014)

TTOG: Sorry that we were out of Duraflame logs and won't be getting anymore in since BTS is setting in a few weeks. 

"But, it's *JUNE*!" you gasped, flabbergasted that a retail store would stop selling a thing to make room for other things. 

Sorry that I don't control that, either. You poor thing, how will you go on?


----------



## looseseal (Jun 28, 2014)

Just Vibin said:


> To that one guest who brought me all the way back to dairy to ask what the difference is between salted and unsalted butter, thanks for wasting 4 minutes of my life.



Can't believe you didn't Vibe that further and give her a few sticks to munch on while she shops. You know, let them figure it out on their own.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 28, 2014)

To all my guests today: I realize putting those folding chairs, tables, towels, doormats, blankets, side tables, bungee chairs and gods knows what else back onto the shelf less than a foot away is SO HARD. Because of course you'd bring in 5 of your closest friends, spread the bean bag chairs out and have a little meeting then walk away without picking up after yourself. Of course. Let's not talk about the 6+ spills we had today....and we were only told about one. The rest were little sticky presents. All over.

I hate you all. So much.

We're all so tired of it I've even seen TLs and ETLs just sigh and pretend not to see whatever stupid thing the guests have left on the floor this time if it's not too bad. I'm one of the only TMs I see still picking the stuff up. To be honest, I don't blame my coworkers. I'm 5 bungee chairs away from putting up signs saying "We are not your mother. PUT IT BACK."

(Sorry. Rant over. This one has been building since Christmas.)


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 28, 2014)

To that guest who spilled something/saw a spill and put down some absorbent powder and a cone then told me: Thanks! You're awesome!!

To that guest who was kept waiting longer than he should've: Once again I'm sorry. I was glad to so the extra mile for you and was happy to see you leave satisfied.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 28, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> To all my guests today: I realize putting those folding chairs, tables, towels, doormats, blankets, side tables, bungee chairs and gods knows what else back onto the shelf less than a foot away is SO HARD. Because of course you'd bring in 5 of your closest friends, spread the bean bag chairs out and have a little meeting then walk away without picking up after yourself. Of course. Let's not talk about the 6+ spills we had today....and we were only told about one. The rest were little sticky presents. All over.
> 
> I hate you all. So much.
> 
> ...


OMG! You work at my store!


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 29, 2014)

I love the people who ask if is safe to swipe their credit card. I am thinking to myself "if you are that scared to use your credit card here than DONT swipe it... use cash!"


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 29, 2014)

To the guest in cosmetics who tried on the lip gloss right in front of me.. I'm glad you apologized after I snatched the ripped open tube you tried putting back on the shelf and said "sorry this has to be defected now".. seriously.. its freakin sealed and you do not own it yet. What makes you think you can open it and test it? ..on your own lips at that? Nobody wants anything that touched your lips..


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 29, 2014)

You open it, you use it, you buy it. What if a guest pops open a can of tuna then decides it's too salty or hand lotion to see if they like the scent. I realize in the overall scheme of things this is not a lot of money for spot. BUT it is wrong and god help a guest if I catch them, coaching be damned!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 29, 2014)

TTOG: no, we WON'T "stay open so you can come pick up your birth control". It's been sitting in the bin for close to a week. It's not our fault you waited until 5:55 on Sunday evening to call and see what time we close & "need to start taking it tonight".


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> To all my guests today: I realize putting those folding chairs, tables, towels, doormats, blankets, side tables, bungee chairs and gods knows what else back onto the shelf less than a foot away is SO HARD. Because of course you'd bring in 5 of your closest friends, spread the bean bag chairs out and have a little meeting then walk away without picking up after yourself. Of course. Let's not talk about the 6+ spills we had today....and we were only told about one. The rest were little sticky presents. All over.
> 
> I hate you all. So much.
> 
> ...



I've 5 bungee chairs away from getting black twist ties and tying each and every one of them SHUT.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I've 5 bungee chairs away from getting black twist ties and tying each and every one of them SHUT.



I'm tempted to put bike locks on them and hide the keys/combinations. Can't stand the damn things.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > I've 5 bungee chairs away from getting black twist ties and tying each and every one of them SHUT.
> ...



IT IS SO NICE TO KNOW THAT SOMEONE HATES THEM AS MUCH AS I DO.

I don't know why the guests in my store for WHATEVER GODDAMN REASON seem to think that "oh there is a blue one open on the floor and a pink one open on the floor I'M GOING TO OPEN ANOTHER ONE YES LET'S DO THAT"

I have an irrational hatred of bungee chairs. I literally wish I could beat the person who invented them to death and find the person who thought selling them was a good idea and beat them too.

On the rare occasion I happen to be walking with the LOD somewhere and we pass by the bungee chairs and they tell me to put them back on the shelf, I will outright refuse unless we are within 30 minutes of closing because I know SOMEONE will open them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> On the rare occasion I happen to be walking with the LOD somewhere and we pass by the bungee chairs and they tell me to put them back on the shelf, I will outright refuse unless we are within 30 minutes of closing because I know SOMEONE will open them.



I actually had a TL talk me out of putting them back for that reason.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > On the rare occasion I happen to be walking with the LOD somewhere and we pass by the bungee chairs and they tell me to put them back on the shelf, I will outright refuse unless we are within 30 minutes of closing because I know SOMEONE will open them.
> ...



FIRST TL WITH AN ACTUAL AMOUNT OF SENSE.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> MissionStarlight said:
> 
> 
> > To all my guests today: I realize putting those folding chairs, tables, towels, doormats, blankets, side tables, bungee chairs and gods knows what else back onto the shelf less than a foot away is SO HARD. Because of course you'd bring in 5 of your closest friends, spread the bean bag chairs out and have a little meeting then walk away without picking up after yourself. Of course. Let's not talk about the 6+ spills we had today....and we were only told about one. The rest were little sticky presents. All over.
> ...


I'll go one better & zip-tie it shut with a guest still sitting in it.
Let's see how they get about then.


----------



## lovecats (Jul 2, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > MissionStarlight said:
> ...


Ok, if you do ever do that, I want video!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 2, 2014)

lovecats said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...



Me too!  I just don't understand why having one on the display flat isn't enough.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd rather refold them than have to do a pull every time a guest wants one. We find them all over the store. Kind of like when we carried the plasma cars in toys, except some people are actually buying the bungee chairs. No one likes the waffle chairs though.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey, my kids have those chairs...they're AWESOME!!!


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 3, 2014)

I prefer the waffle chairs.  More support!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2014)

I walked by the endcap last night, saw like 3 or 4 of them sitting on the floor, and turned around and walked the other way, pretending I saw nothing. Later the LOD was grumbling about them when he was putting them up (probably for the 50th time that day).


----------



## PinkButterfly (Jul 3, 2014)

To the guests who like to take craps in our fitting rooms...you are disgusting and until you can figure out where the restrooms are just stay away. Thankfully I have never had to clean it up but i feel for the etl/tl that does.

It is irritating to me when a guest ask where something is and I give them the aisle number and location..and they come find me a minute or two later and insist the item is not there and that I told them the wrong aisle . So I leave whatever I am working on, walk to the aisle I told them to go to and walk right to the product. Then I hear..oh i must have over looked it.

And last but not least the toy dept is Not a Daycare. I might be working in that area but I dont have time to keep an eye on junior. Nor do I appreciate having the toys area demolished bc you let your kid(s) do whatever they want as long as they stay in toys while you shop.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jul 3, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I prefer the waffle chairs.  More support!



Same!

I was really tempted to buy the newer plush ones we have because the black model kind of looks like the Millennium Falcon in shape...but we sold out and have no ship date on any more. :/ Curse you, other nerd customers. Cuuuurse yoooou. I may settle for a waffle chair when they go on sale. I just wear through the bungee chairs too quickly.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 3, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I prefer the waffle chairs.  More support!


So many chair options now! Waffle, bungee, fleece, the ones on the furniture focal.
So many chairs to pick up now!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2014)

To the moms who buy their kids lunch & LEAVE them in the cafe while you shop: Eat hot death & choke.
Your progeny fought over food items like dogs, proceeded to have a belching contest until I went over to the table, ran around chasing each other knocking chairs over until I threatened to throw them out. You then called them as you were going out the door & they bolted, leaving a huge mess behind. 
In a perfect world, I'd come over to your house with my boys & have them do the SAME THING.
Next time take them with you because I'm NOT an animal sitter.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the moms who buy their kids lunch & LEAVE them in the cafe while you shop: Eat hot death & choke.
> Your progeny fought over food items like dogs, proceeded to have a belching contest until I went over to the table, ran around chasing each other knocking chairs over until I threatened to throw them out. You then called them as you were going out the door & they bolted, leaving a huge mess behind.
> In a perfect world, I'd come over to your house with my boys & have them do the SAME THING.
> Next time take them with you because I'm NOT an animal sitter.


*mom starts leaving her kids behind*
redeye: Uh, ma'am. You're leaving your children unattended.
*mom walks faster*
redeye: MA'AM. YOU'RE ABANDONING YOUR KIDS.
mom: I'll get them when I'm done!
redeye: Ma'am! Do I need to call security?! MA'AM.
*mom steps out of sight*
redeye: Ugh. GSTL?! AP?! LOD?!

On a more serious note, if a kid is 15 or younger, they need to be kept near an adult that can be kept responsible for them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2014)

Next time, they might come back to find their kids zip-tied to the chairs.....


----------



## lovecats (Jul 6, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Next time, they might come back to find their kids zip-tied to the chairs.....


Again I want video!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 6, 2014)

The Sherpa and waffle chairs are on cartwheel for 15 per cent off. Hopefully guests Will Not want to try them out before purchasing, not. Get those zip ties ready!


----------



## FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2014)

To that one bitch... errr guest who decided to leave her wagon in my lane.. AFTER I made it a point to ask her nicely "Ma'am is that your wagon"  She looked at me, said yes, then walked away with her purchases.  How damn lazy can a person be?  You're walking RIGHT BY the carts.  I hope that $100+ worth of make up gives you the worst rash ever.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 7, 2014)

To whomever did this...



 I dunno if I hate you or love you.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 8, 2014)

daninnj said:


> To whomever did this...
> 
> View attachment 541 I dunno if I hate you or love you.



Wow. That's up there with the empty condom wrapper my ETL found in the freezers one day


----------



## lovecats (Jul 8, 2014)

daninnj said:


> To whomever did this...
> 
> View attachment 541 I dunno if I hate you or love you.


That reminds me of when we found the Halloween Barbie in the freezer section in our store.


----------



## AnOkayName (Jul 8, 2014)

To the two guests who were extremely understanding and polite today. Thank you for telling my STL how pleased you were with my customer service because in all honesty being able to make a total stranger smile and feel important is an amazing feeling.


----------



## sher (Jul 10, 2014)

Different bra companies use different sizing methods. Waay back in the day, it was typical to add 4" to the band size because fabrics were more rigid back then, so some companies do their bands to keep with that despite better fabrics. I'm technically a 30d, but according to one stores chart, I'm a 34aa, and another ones chart puts me at a 34d. Some add 4, then they do the letter as if your actual band was the +4 number, but some keep the number you'd have with the simpler method of sizing. Then different styles may fit better in a different size than you normally wear.

I wear a 34b in Gilligan lol. It's technically a sister size of mine, but the band fits like a 30 would, so idk. I looked at the size chart on the site once but I don't remember how they did they're sizing.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 12, 2014)

So I was pushing in men's and a guest asked me if we have tank tops. I said yes and starting walking down and showed him the mossimo. He wanted to know if we had any solid colors. This is where it gets good. I asked him what he wanted it for. Are you ready! He said To Wear. Duh it's my fault for not being clearer to him. In my head I knew why I was asking. We have at least 3 different price points in c9 plus a cheap cotton one. I wanted to know specifically what he wanted it for. Lol he ended up not buying anything and probably thinking I'm either a smartass or an asshole. The sale "Tanked".  Oh well, you can't win em all!!


----------



## Lazy (Jul 13, 2014)

To that one guest.... If I'm walking you straight down a block to the item you are looking for and you decide to take the scenic route down another aisle, that is walking away and you shouldn't get angry when I go back to my push cart + assist other guest.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 15, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > I've 5 bungee chairs away from getting black twist ties and tying each and every one of them SHUT.
> ...


Its real fun when you have 3 in the new release aisle in mmb. And of course my etl is addiment about nothing in the boat.


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 15, 2014)

I can understand coming to the check out right at closing but to give attitude at the fitting room because we are closed and than coming to check out at 10:05 and still deciding well past 10:10 at night...come on! This happened afew nights ago and I was a little annoyed at these two women a mother and daughter and they were trying to buy bras well they thought I was being rude.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 16, 2014)

TTOG: I told you as clear as day that if the chairs you were looking at were on clearance they would be marked as such. And from your reponose, I thought you understood this. Why the hell did I see you up at guest services 5 minutes later slamming said chair down and getting hostile with the service desk worker? If there was a miscommunication I apologize. If you were trying to pull a fast one ( which I think you were) then go to hell.


----------



## Interrobang (Jul 16, 2014)

I was zoning in pfresh and heard a woman angrily say, “YEAH, just keep walking!” I turned around and saw her shake her head in disgust at a fellow team member walking down the main aisle. Her indignant attitude immediately turned to embarrassment when I frowned and told her the person she was trying to talk to was a deaf team member. Granted, she didn't know, but it felt so satisfying to put her in her place.
I asked her what she needed help with and mid-question, her husband called around the corner and said he’d found the item. She walked away and a couple of seconds later I heard her say, “We were looking RIGHT at it!!! Why did you make me go find someone!?”


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 16, 2014)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> I was zoning in pfresh and heard a woman angrily say, “YEAH, just keep walking!” I turned around and saw her shake her head in disgust at a fellow team member walking down the main aisle. Her indignant attitude immediately turned to embarrassment when I frowned and told her the person she was trying to talk to was a deaf team member. Granted, she didn't know, but it felt so satisfying to put her in her place.
> I asked her what she needed help with and mid-question, her husband called around the corner and said he’d found the item. She walked away and a couple of seconds later I heard her say, “We were looking RIGHT at it!!! Why did you make me go find someone!?”




When I worked for DVR a store was willing to hire some deaf people but they wanted them to wear a sign to let custmers know because that way the custmers wouldn't waste their time trying to talk to them.

Politely, through gritted teeth, because we still wanted them to hire our people, we explained that what they wanted was offensive and borderline illegal.

We settled on name tags that had a note on them saying "I speak American Sign Language".

edit:  it wasn't a Target store. Should have been clear on that.


----------



## researchr (Jul 16, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> HardlinesAtHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I was zoning in pfresh and heard a woman angrily say, “YEAH, just keep walking!” I turned around and saw her shake her head in disgust at a fellow team member walking down the main aisle. Her indignant attitude immediately turned to embarrassment when I frowned and told her the person she was trying to talk to was a deaf team member. Granted, she didn't know, but it felt so satisfying to put her in her place.
> ...


We had a deaf team member on price change. it worked out fine because they usually worked in a wave so there were other team members to help the guests. We were allowed to communicated with her by texting.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 18, 2014)

TTOG: No. We won't violate state and federal law because you're in a hurry.


----------



## spoilers (Jul 18, 2014)

TTOG: no, we cannot in good conscience send your controlled medication to you via a 13 year old neighbor boy who doesn't even know your real name instead of your nickname, your address, or basically anything about you. No, we cannot mail it to you, and NO, we cannot bring it to you.


----------



## sher (Jul 18, 2014)

They should just use a smaller, local pharmacy. Lot of them deliver, and some walgreens' do.

To those parents who don't force their children to follow "gender rules", you're fab. to the ones who tell their children "oh that's not girly enough" "that's too girly," etc, stoppp it. An old lady was looking for minion shirts for her granddaughter and went to the boys' side of toddlers. I told her we had a girl version (the little girl was pink purple and frilly, I thought she'd like it) and she was shocked "they make it for girls? I don't think they're very girly." Lol. That one wasn't bad, more funny than sideeye-inducing, but I don't get why she thought that.

I'm interested to see the reactions to the boys' frozen tees. None of em have the princesses on em, but I think the movie is stereotypically girly (haven't actually seen it).


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 19, 2014)

We have boy's Frozen tees? Cool!


----------



## sher (Jul 19, 2014)

Only for toddler boys so far. I think I saw two different ones, but both just had the snowman character on em.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 20, 2014)

sher said:


> Only for toddler boys so far. I think I saw two different ones, but both just had the snowman character on em.



We have them for the older boys too but yes it's just the snowman character that I've seen.


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 23, 2014)

Telling me you spend hundreds of dollars at Target and if I don't do your request, you'll go to Walmart instead is not a good way to get me to do your request.  I'll just look at you and say, "Well, it's quite far from here, but that's your choice."


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 24, 2014)

I am glad that homophobe was not able to do the exchange!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 24, 2014)

To that one regular guest of mine: You were waiting behind the woman with the ridiculously complicated drink request. I could see your expression but I'm glad you didn't make me crack up. 
Thanks for lightening up my day


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 24, 2014)

TTOG: thank you for being so patient! My register crashed and had to reboot in the middle of your transaction and you even helped me move all of your stuff to a new register to be rescanned, and you carried on a wonderful conversation with me for 5 minutes! I got you on your way and gave you a 3 dollar coupon for being so awesome!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 24, 2014)

Lauryn said:


> TTOG: thank you for being so patient! My register crashed and had to reboot in the middle of your transaction and you even helped me move all of your stuff to a new register to be rescanned, and you carried on a wonderful conversation with me for 5 minutes! I got you on your way and gave you a 3 dollar coupon for being so awesome!


That's happening a lot since we got the new registers.


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 24, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Lauryn said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: thank you for being so patient! My register crashed and had to reboot in the middle of your transaction and you even helped me move all of your stuff to a new register to be rescanned, and you carried on a wonderful conversation with me for 5 minutes! I got you on your way and gave you a 3 dollar coupon for being so awesome!
> ...


Well we've been having weird power outages lately and that's what I thought it was today because it was thundering and storming but then I realized I was the only register that it happened to.. Its never been just me except the day in june that was company wide. It was very odd.


----------



## NeatFreak (Jul 25, 2014)

TTOG: Thank you for being so kind and supportive by telling me I'm doing good so far on my first day of training.


----------



## Lazy (Jul 26, 2014)

TTOG: No we dont give a discount on chairs that are "open to the general public." You do realize that 99 percent of the stuff we sell is like that.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 26, 2014)

To That Disturbingly Large Number of Guests:

Stop being so f***ing racist!  No, my black cashiers are not stealing from you and my arab cashiers are not "behaving suspiciously.  The cashiers with heavier accents are not stupid- they know their shit and hate having to call me over just so you can hear the exact same words come out of a white face.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> To That Disturbingly Large Number of Guests:
> 
> Stop being so f***ing racist!  No, my black cashiers are not stealing from you and my arab cashiers are not "behaving suspiciously.  The cashiers with heavier accents are not stupid- they know their shit and hate having to call me over just so you can hear the exact same words come out of a white face.




Just ... wow. 
In this day and age you'd think people would leave racism where it belongs, on the Internet and in marches in front of the White House.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> TTOG: No. We won't violate state and federal law because you're in a hurry.


We get this all the time in pharmacy...I don't care who you are, I'm not breaking the law or risking my license/certification for you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2014)

desertcoyote said:


> Telling me you spend hundreds of dollars at Target and if I don't do your request, you'll go to Walmart instead is not a good way to get me to do your request.  I'll just look at you and say, "Well, it's quite far from here, but that's your choice."


I had a guest (in quite "colorful" language, I might add), tell me that "he spends thousands of dollars with us a year & he can just as easily give that $$ to WAL-Mart". I told him "that's your prerogative. I don't get paid enough to be spoken to like this" and walked away. Unfortunately, they still come to us


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2014)

TTOG: I don't know how you expect us to wait on you any quicker when we're already waiting on other people ahead of you? There are 2 registers, both of which were in use. I can't just pull a third one out of my ass!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2014)

To the card tappers: You know who you are; you come up while I'm in the middle of a large order & even tho I say "Hi, be right with you", you're SO damn impatient so you start tap tap tap tap tapping on the counter.
When I hear that, it makes me slow down & I lose my sense of urgency.....even as you began to tap faster & faster & faster until you sound like a cicada after an espresso shot.
When I hand off the last drink & come over, looking DOWN at your little tap dance you suddenly stop & get self-conscious. Which is the desired effect.


----------



## V 42 (Jul 27, 2014)

To that one couple: Seriously, you had to start yelling at your kid in the middle of the aisle because he kept coming over to me...I was kneeling down on the other end, zoning...to ask me questions about the toy he was holding? He's like three or something, it was cute, and he wasn't bothering me!


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 29, 2014)

TTOG - I'm not really sure what you thought you would accomplish by fussing at me that there was no one in the bakery - I'm dressed in freezer gear in July moving quickly across the store to get my pulls done from the front areas, and you were still in the middle of produce, and hadn't even reached the bakery area yet. For the record, the woman in the bakery is one of the best I've ever met, she just happens to be on the shorter side, and was standing behind several buckets of frosting......I'm really getting sick of the entitled people who hate to wait for 2 seconds before complaining.....


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2014)

To the lady with the large designer bag: Thanks for turning & knocking over an entire shelf's worth of cold drink tumblers with your monster bag. All in all, 11 were damaged & you didn't even acknowledge your klutziness because you were on your phone. 
You didn't say "sorry" or even "oops" but you DID kick broken shards of plastic in my general direction as I was picking them up. At $15 ea, you ruined almost $200 worth of merchandise. 
I hope your phone shorts out & burns your hair off.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 30, 2014)

*1)* I actually had a guy who was the same age as me, (young) come up to me and ask me about school, what I graduated with and whatever. I struck up friendly conversation as is my job,  and got back to work. I noticed he was on the other side of the PFresh table looking at vegetables oddly (as though he could give a crap).

I head back to the ambient room to STO my backstock and end up zoning freezers. After About 1 minute I notice this guy is following me at the end of my end caps staring at me, REALLY creepy.

Not wanting to be the first guy who called Hardlines 4 on another guy I ran and hid in the Ambient room and cleared Qmos. As a straight guy this offended/creeped me out probably on the same level as it would for a girl.
*
2)* The time The Marines tried to kidnap me in Pfresh

*3)* Being offered vague weird job offers and business cards literally right on the floor.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 30, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> *1)* I actually had a guy who was the same age as me, (young) come up to me and ask me about school, what I graduated with and whatever. I struck up friendly conversation as is my job,  and got back to work. I noticed he was on the other side of the PFresh table looking at vegetables oddly (as though he could give a crap).
> 
> I head back to the ambient room to STO my backstock and end up zoning freezers. After About 1 minute I notice this guy is following me at the end of my end caps staring at me, REALLY creepy.
> 
> ...



So far, I've been lucky enough not to get the creepers. Some weirdos, but nothing creepy.

I've had a few military/religious/business recruiters at the lanes. I'm happy with my church, and I have no desire to join the military or work for your scam business.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 30, 2014)

TTOG: if you think that $20 is too much for hearphones, leave and go to the dollar store.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Jul 30, 2014)

To the guests tonight that came in when I covered a lunch at Guest Service. Thanks for being patient for me. Was told to go to Guest Service right when I came in which was a bit hectic as I didn't even know what was going on at first. On top of that, I've been off the last couple days. While I heard the horror stories going on with flexible fulfillment this week, being a ULV, I thought "oh, we never get online orders, it won't be bad for us". How wrong I was. Didn't help half of the orders we were keeping in the backroom as we didn't even have the space at Guest Service.

Definitely ruined my night though. Rough start and was frazzled the rest of the evening. Why is it the short shifts are always the most stressful ones?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 30, 2014)

To the guests that have figured out that you can order dry grocery and back to school items for in store pickup and proceed to create orders of more than 20 items... go to hell. Our backroom has enough to do already without you doing your back to school and grocery shopping with flexible fulfillment.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 30, 2014)

We were slammed with FF today. The ETLs & TLs were running all day. Hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jul 31, 2014)

To the one guest: really, poop on the stall wall? You're just gross, lady. Gross.

And our guests haven't found out about dry grocery as far as I can tell which is great since we're literally hip-deep in diapers up at GS.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 31, 2014)

We had one guy today put in 5 different orders of $40 or more via Flexible Fulfillment, to take advantage of the $10 off promotion to it's fullest. Some of those got burned, I'm sure!


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 1, 2014)

TTOG: You wanted a 8 x10 rug. I was all in until you said it had to be machine washable. WHAT


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Aug 1, 2014)

To the guest (or as I prefer him, the "flipper") tonight: Seriously? You start out innocent enough asking how clearance works and if there's a way to find out if it was discontinued. But then you want to know how far in advance we know when markdowns are happening? I'll admit, pricing (and other early morning work centers) aren't exactly my forte and I can't say I know exactly how they get their information, but wanting to get a list printed out for stuff a year in advance?

Wouldn't be surprised if you're the scum I hear about on slickdeals. And with your wife beater appearance, I'm honestly expecting it. And just when you thought you've heard it all.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow...this made me remember...
I was working SF & the GSTL wants me to do a price check. Then she says to wait the guest wants to meet me back there & show me the sign. Someone had flexed pegged items and turned the labels around to the blank side. This guest had turned the labels around on the things she wanted and was calling them "signs." ...can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 2, 2014)

To that one guest who let your demonspawn run around the girls' dept knocking clothes off of every rack in huge piles on the floor.... there just are no words.  None.  -_-


----------



## humanafterall (Aug 2, 2014)

Today this lady came up to me and pointed at her son, who looked about 7, who was playing on the Wii U demo. She says, laughing, "Hey, just so you know, that's my kid over there. So if you could keep an eye on him for me? If anyone tries to take him, make sure they don't... cause... I'm his mom! Just wanted to let you know. I'm gonna go do some shopping." I'm like, how do I respond to that? "Uhhhh... You need to take him with you, ma'am. That's not safe. And I can't just watch him the whole time." to which she says, "Nah, he's fine. Just make sure no one takes him unless it's me, okay? Be back in a while!" and walks away before I had a chance to stop her. WHAT THE FRICK IS WRONG WITH YOU?! Learn some parenting skills. Do I look like your babysitter? Poor kid. He was fine, but I still kept an eye on him. Guests sometimes...


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 2, 2014)

ttog: Screw you. Making my coworker walk all the way to the backroom to "double check" on an item that we were out of? And then complained and wanted to talk to a manager because we sold out of something? No. Screw yoooou.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2014)

humanafterall said:


> Today this lady came up to me and pointed at her son, who looked about 7, who was playing on the Wii U demo. She says, laughing, "Hey, just so you know, that's my kid over there. So if you could keep an eye on him for me? If anyone tries to take him, make sure they don't... cause... I'm his mom! Just wanted to let you know. I'm gonna go do some shopping." I'm like, how do I respond to that? "Uhhhh... You need to take him with you, ma'am. That's not safe. And I can't just watch him the whole time." to which she says, "Nah, he's fine. Just make sure no one takes him unless it's me, okay? Be back in a while!" and walks away before I had a chance to stop her. WHAT THE FRICK IS WRONG WITH YOU?! Learn some parenting skills. Do I look like your babysitter? Poor kid. He was fine, but I still kept an eye on him. Guests sometimes...




I guess you could have called Children's Services and said you had an abandoned child.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 2, 2014)

To the young guests who asked for condoms and pregnancy tests you are just lucky I just did not think of the following before you left. 

I thought about calling the GSA to ask if he could find out if the young guy on lane 5 wanted size small or extra small. 

Also you are lucky my camera TM did not go up front to ask if found the pregnancy tests and condoms okay. He was just afraid of what your mom would say.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2014)

humanafterall said:


> Poor kid. He was fine, but I still kept an eye on him. Guests sometimes...


Happens all too frequent at our cafe.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 2, 2014)

To guest who was mad as we (my store) would not honor the 2 year replacement plan he, I am not sorry. I offered to call to help you start a claim for you. You weren't having any of that, but rather said "I am just going to go Walmart to buy a replace GPS." While my store did sell you the plan we are not responsible for replacing your item, but rather you need to call the number listed in service packet you got when checking out to start a claim.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 2, 2014)

AmICrazy said:


> To guest who was mad as we (my store) would not honor the 2 year replacement plan he, I am not sorry. I offered to call to help you start a claim for you. You weren't having any of that, but rather said "I am just going to go Walmart to buy a replace GPS." While my store did sell you the plan we are not responsible for replacing your item, but rather you need to call the number listed in service packet you got when checking out to start a claim.


This happens at our store time to time too. They're always mad that there's nothing we can do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> AmICrazy said:
> 
> 
> > To guest who was mad as we (my store) would not honor the 2 year replacement plan he, I am not sorry. I offered to call to help you start a claim for you. You weren't having any of that, but rather said "I am just going to go Walmart to buy a replace GPS." While my store did sell you the plan we are not responsible for replacing your item, but rather you need to call the number listed in service packet you got when checking out to start a claim.
> ...


That should be the first thing to tell a guest after selling an esp. Please call the number or go to the website to register your product. Here is your slip inside info packet to remind you.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 3, 2014)

To the multiple guest who felt the need to yell at me today: go to hell. 

Guest A: we haven't had the book bags you wanted for weeks. Just because there's a PICTURE of it in the ad and we are out doesn't make it false advertising. If you would've taken two seconds to read, you'd see it was for LICENSED book bags And don't accuse me of getting smart with you. You should've seen your attitude. 

Guest B. No. We don't sell the iPhones that were in the ad. Only target mobile stores do. If you would have bothered to read and call me me beforehand, you wouldn't have to get hostile with me, now would you?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2014)

To the old lady guest on the phone who said "Thank you, sir...or ma'am...or whatever you are", I hope you never find the "nip + fab upper arm fix gel". I hope your old lady arms continue to sag and you are miserable over it.

I'm male and my voice isn't that feminine and who the hell raised you get some manners


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the old lady guest on the phone who said "Thank you, sir...or ma'am...or whatever you are", I hope you never find the "nip + fab upper arm fix gel". I hope your old lady arms continue to sag and you are miserable over it.
> 
> I'm male and my voice isn't that feminine and who the hell raised you get some manners




I'm convinced that some old people believe being old gives them license to be rude and nasty.
They know we're going to give them leeway because 'their old and don't know any better' where if somebody our own age pulled that crap we'd shame them.

I don't have a solution except to look at them like they must have dementia.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the old lady guest on the phone who said "Thank you, sir...or ma'am...or whatever you are", I hope you never find the "nip + fab upper arm fix gel". I hope your old lady arms continue to sag and you are miserable over it.
> 
> I'm male and my voice isn't that feminine and who the hell raised you get some manners



This reminds me when I was 12 and would answer the phone and get greeted with "Hi Mrs. SoAndSo"

God.. the rage I felt.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the old lady guest on the phone who said "Thank you, sir...or ma'am...or whatever you are", I hope you never find the "nip + fab upper arm fix gel". I hope your old lady arms continue to sag and you are miserable over it.
> 
> I'm male and my voice isn't that feminine and who the hell raised you get some manners


Yeah, I'd rather be misgendered than have someone address me as all possible genders like that. Sad thing is, a pronoun wasn't even necessary in this situation.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > To the old lady guest on the phone who said "Thank you, sir...or ma'am...or whatever you are", I hope you never find the "nip + fab upper arm fix gel". I hope your old lady arms continue to sag and you are miserable over it.
> ...




Mistaken gender is a legitimate mistake, the other one is sheer obnoxious antisocial personality disorder.
It's the same as saying "What are you?"
Hate people who pull that crap. 

And for everybody who wants to jump in and say "But what if you don't know?"
First of all, it's really none of your business.
Second, screw you.
And third @Softlines Ninja had it right, there's no need to even use a gender for the address.


----------



## working in hardlines (Aug 4, 2014)

Hate it when the teens and pre-teens think that the store is their personal skateboard and scooter park...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 4, 2014)

To those Guests who complain our bananas are 29 cents each... And what a rip off it is.. I have before and will... rip one off and weigh it for you at the scale 3 feet away from me. 

You know how the Bananas are $0.64/lb next door? This banana is .56lbs.


----------



## canibedreamin (Aug 6, 2014)

To the guests with child(ren), your children were not a bother at ALL! If you could stick around for a while and see that, you would see the sweethearts I see. Also, in particular, to the lady with the autistic daughter - she was completely sweet and adorable. I know it has to be frustrating but yelling at her makes YOU look like the child.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Aug 6, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> To those Guests who complain our bananas are 29 cents each... And what a rip off it is.. I have before and will... rip one off and weigh it for you at the scale 3 feet away from me.
> 
> You know how the Bananas are $0.64/lb next door? This banana is .56lbs.



This drives me nuts too!  29 cents each is not that expensive for a banana.  I have guests who get to the register and are shocked to realize that the bananas are 29 cents EACH, not per pound (or, even more unbelievably, per bunch).   Where the fuck can you get bananas for 29 cents a pound, anyway?!?


----------



## quuxley (Aug 7, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > To those Guests who complain our bananas are 29 cents each... And what a rip off it is.. I have before and will... rip one off and weigh it for you at the scale 3 feet away from me.
> ...


I think it's because a lot of places list fruit prices per pound, not per piece.


----------



## foof (Aug 7, 2014)

A guest came up with a lot of coupons and I finished scanning them, then she swiped her card and I pressed total. After the recipe started printing she said oh I have my cartwheel. (Ugh!) I told her she could probably fix it at guest services and I said have a great day and she glared at me! Then why did you pay without showing me your cartwheel!!!


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Today seemed to be one of those days where I was everywhere except where I was supposed to be. 

To the guest outside. I'm not sure what pisses me off more. The fact you decided to zip past the stop sign at a good speed or the fact you decided to slam your breaks five feet in front of me and then let me push carts in front of you. With how people here drive, I never expect people to actually stop and always wait for it to be clear before I go. So with seeing you in the distance, I was just going to wait for you to pass. You'd think we don't have a giant red octangular sign on both sides of the crosswalk. 

To the guest at guest service shortly before I left. There's no need to yell. You wanted the gift card that came with the bounty this week and if you were calm, I'd have been more than willing to work with you. Instead, you bad mouth another team member who happens to be one of the better ones in their work center and is considered somewhat as a mini-leader. All this in ear shot of the LOD who wasn't going to put up with your crap and after arguing with you, just wanted you out of the store and directed me to do whatever it took to shut you up. 

I found it amusing afterwards. She insisted on getting the giftcard, even though she claims she doesn't want to shop here again. Where do you plan on using the gifrcard? Walmart? Talked with the team member you trashed afterwards to find out you used to work with her and she caught you stealing from that job. Humorous to say the least. 

Wasn't all bad though. Had one guest who got my gender backwards (even though I don't look anything like the opposite sex in my opinion). Always find that amusing and tend to joke about it with them after they catch themselves.


----------



## calimero (Aug 7, 2014)

To that guest who missplaced her temporary redcard : how on earth is it my fault? And no ,we can not look it up,and no my "manager " can not look it up....you want to talk to her ? Go ahead ....
How about you are more careful with the temporary card ,how about you make sure you have said card before shopping ???? 

To the one guest who was on the phone while checking out : were you raised in a barn or by wild animals? Hang your damn phone and aknowledge the person who is serving you ....


To the little old lady : thank you for finding the stl and telling her that I helped you in such a way ,that you will certainly return ( it was the first time shopping in our store ) ,I simply walked with her from the infant dept to the toy dept and helped her find a doll! 
But it made up for the 2 other guests I had earlier ....my faith in humanity is almost back....


----------



## Interrobang (Aug 8, 2014)

To that one guest:
My regret today was asking if I could help you find something. I'm sorry someone took your cart. I tried my best to help you find it. Do NOT sigh and roll your eyes at me when I offered to help you find your items again. RUDE.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 8, 2014)

To the one guest on the phone: you were great. I hope you only get green lights on the way home. I don't care you were totally lying about being 5 minutes out from our store you were just _so nice_.

To all the guests in back to school: anytime you want to just like...leave...would be great. Y'all are jerks. Your kids are cute, though. I like chatting with them.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 9, 2014)

TTOG: First off, "Hey! Wait up!" is something you use to catch friends or the ice cream man, not me.
Secondly, No one makes VCRs anymore, we have the one VCR/DVD combo without the tuner, that's it. I don't care if you need one with the tuner. Third, for the 10th fucking time, neither I nor anyone in the store can order the on that is online for you.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Aug 10, 2014)

TTOG: Thanks for sharing your children with us in the free babysitting section where we happen to sell toys.  They weren't monsters that ripped open packages while screaming and shoving through crowded aisles.  Really, the onlookers were impressed at how well you managed to keep your three inch fingernails from breaking as you rained down affectionate backhands.  I can only imagine how envious I will be when I witness their perfect running form on COPS - 2025.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 15, 2014)

To the guest that came back and told my ETL to say she was sorry for yelling me earlier, thanks. Also I am sorry for not walking you to the area rugs, but something told me that you would not follow me, as you seemed very sure you saw in one of the back sections of our store (chemicals, paper, plastics, pets, toys and luggage). Just glad that you finally followed my directions and walked around the high wall and located the one you wanted.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 15, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To the multiple guest who felt the need to yell at me today: go to hell.
> 
> Guest A: we haven't had the book bags you wanted for weeks. Just because there's a PICTURE of it in the ad and we are out doesn't make it false advertising. If you would've taken two seconds to read, you'd see it was for LICENSED book bags And don't accuse me of getting smart with you. You should've seen your attitude.
> 
> Guest B. No. We don't sell the iPhones that were in the ad. Only target mobile stores do. If you would have bothered to read and call me me beforehand, you wouldn't have to get hostile with me, now would you?


Guest: "But I live out of town and I am not spending my quarter to call you. You guys should really not pictures items in you ads if you are not going to stock them."
Me: "Sorry, but the ad is created for all of the stores based out of the city were our group offices are located. At the same time we are one of the few stores that does not have Target mobile. Closest store in down at the state capital."


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 15, 2014)

working in hardlines said:


> Hate it when the teens and pre-teens think that the store is their personal skateboard and scooter park...


At store they also think it is a gym and will often pay even when told not to. I have seen them try and bounce a ball that is still in the box. Kind of stupid to me.


----------



## tuxladi (Aug 15, 2014)

To that one guest...
...who sees me wearing Red & Khaki, with a name tag, because I am Brand like that. "Do you work here?" is the question that sends my sarcasm meter into over drive!
...who walks into the men's room while I am unclogging a toilet. Because I am a safety first girl, you politely did knock over the yellow "closed" signs as you stepped over them. However, you did show some shock and confusion that a woman was in your domain. Consider yourself lucky that I did not catch you in a compromised position. And, to answer your question...yes, the restroom is closed for maintenance.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 15, 2014)

To the one guest who was talking on her cell phone ever so loudly...while I was pushing a caf today...I really hated that you left the aisle I was working on ...I mean now I will never know why Jessica talked crap about you behind your back...and if you are going to confront her....and why for the love of God did she wear that awful outfit to your dinner party last weekend...


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 15, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> To the one guest who was talking on her cell phone ever so loudly...while I was pushing a caf today...I really hated that you left the aisle I was working on ...I mean now I will never know why Jessica talked crap about you behind your back...and if you are going to confront her....and why for the love of God did she wear that awful outfit to your dinner party last weekend...



For years I swore I would never have a cell phone and it came down to a single experience in a grocery store in the early nineties.
A woman was standing in the frozen food section with her blocky cell phone pressed to her ear and her mascara running down her face.
She kept saying over and over, "You can't do this to me, you can't do this to me."

I don't know who did what to her but it obviously wasn't something that should have been done over the phone and certainly not in the frozen food section.
We've gotten so used to the cell phone that what used to be private conversations have now become a spectator sport.

I have come to grips with the fact that there is no privacy anymore and my personality is one that pretty much puts everything out front but it seems like that poor woman didn't really deserve that.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 16, 2014)

TTOG: as I was going into the backroom, by electronics, you asked me about a printer cartridge. I about crapped my pants! Thankfully, for both of us, I got the electronics tm and I readily admitted I know nothing, but I know people that do. All 3 of us had a good laugh!


----------



## defang (Aug 16, 2014)

A little background here: a state that borders my store is having their tax free weekend this weekend. The nearest Target in that state is less than 20 minutes away, just a ride north on the highway. So to the *multiple* guests who asked today: no, we are not having tax free weekend, and no, we cannot take the tax off for you just because it's tax free weekend up there. And to the one who threw a temper tantrum and left his shit on the belt and walked out mid-transaction, may karma bite you in the ass, good sir.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2014)

To those two guests: I was wiping down all the dining tables after a mad rush as you walked to the counter & stared at me, waiting for me to stop my cleaning & come back around the counter. Once there, you both stood in a daze staring at the menu boards whispering among your selves. Several times, I asked if you had any questions but neither of you answered. 
Finally, you turned walked away without ordering.
Thanks for tying up 10 mins of my time. May Karma reward you with an extra-long wait next time.


----------



## working in hardlines (Aug 17, 2014)

TTOG who smiles and thanks me when I help you find the right item whether it is sewing needles, the right kind of battery, or printer ink for your HP printer, thank you!!  You come close to making up for all the (gross pigs) errr...guests that leave half eaten food and half full starbucks cups on the shelves instead of in the trash can 3 feet away and the 14 year old punks that go flying down the racetrack on skateboards..


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 17, 2014)

TTOG who made my cashier cry for not folding your clothes well enough, go to hell.  Rot there.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 17, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> TTOG who made my cashier cry for not folding your clothes well enough, go to hell.  Rot there.


I will never understand rude people....I mean IF you feel you just have to be rude about something....at least make sure its worth being rude over. How clothes are put into a bag shouldn't be one of them...I mean its not like the guest wasn't going to take them out of the bag when they got home...and wash them anyways....


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 18, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> TTOG who made my cashier cry for not folding your clothes well enough, go to hell.  Rot there.


Shouldn't have let that guest finish their transaction. I would have had AP throw them out and accept the coaching.


----------



## working in hardlines (Aug 18, 2014)

TTOG who left a neatly packaged soiled diaper behind the furniture.... Why??????


----------



## calimero (Aug 18, 2014)

To that guest who let her. 3 year old walk around the store with her car keys , of course the kid dropped it somewhere. ..... 
And would I help her find them ???? Are you nuts ?


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 18, 2014)

To all guests: you see me working in BTS. You see how narrow the "aisles" are. You see half the aisle is taken up with junk because my LOD wants it super zoned. Why in the hell would you choose that aisle to push your cart down just to get to the other side?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To all guests: you see me working in BTS. You see how narrow the "aisles" are. You see half the aisle is taken up with junk because my LOD wants it super zoned. Why in the hell would you choose that aisle to push your cart down just to get to the other side?



I really want to institute a "no carts" policy in BTS. It's ridiculous over there


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > To all guests: you see me working in BTS. You see how narrow the "aisles" are. You see half the aisle is taken up with junk because my LOD wants it super zoned. Why in the hell would you choose that aisle to push your cart down just to get to the other side?
> ...



Forget that. I'm ready to institute a "no guests" policy over there.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > To all guests: you see me working in BTS. You see how narrow the "aisles" are. You see half the aisle is taken up with junk because my LOD wants it super zoned. Why in the hell would you choose that aisle to push your cart down just to get to the other side?
> ...


Yes please! Also can we please get rid of the kid carts? They are huge. No one seems to be able to drive them & 9 times out of 10 the kids don't stay in them. I wish someone could explain to me why people think it's ok to bring their carts into a small area where it's so crowded you can barely walk. Sorry it's off topic but it's the same way at the fitting room. All day people drive their carts right up to the desks & try to leave them blocking the entrance.


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 19, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > GlobalJ said:
> ...



At my store, we only have... 2 I think and they are ALWAYS in demand.  I had a guest so upset that we didn't have one available my GSTL went out to the parking lot to find one.  They were both being used at the same time.  If you weren't so rude, we might have just snagged one from the grocery store next door and returned it when you were done.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 19, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To all guests: you see me working in BTS. You see how narrow the "aisles" are. You see half the aisle is taken up with junk because my LOD wants it super zoned. Why in the hell would you choose that aisle to push your cart down just to get to the other side?


When I superzone a whole aisle or stocking alot of items in a single aisle, I turn my tub/cart so that it is blocking the whole aisle and when guests ask me why its blocked I just tell them that I will be done in a few minutes, and most of them understand(Its the way I present it).


----------



## seewhatididthere (Aug 20, 2014)

TTOG that came through my line drunk, I hope you didn't drive home. You're in my thoughts.

Not everything has to be negative, right?


----------



## Zone (Aug 21, 2014)

TTOG, Today you did the following:
1 - Emptied both TP rolls in the Pharmacy Bathroom (household style rolls) into the trashcan
2 - Threw away all 6 wrapped spares I keep on top of the feminine hygiene dispenser
3 - Threw away the Bathroom Checklist on the back of the door
4 - Left the sink running

What. The. Actual. F_ck?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2014)

*me sits on Zone's guest & pummels them endlessly with TP rolls while ignoring their cries for mercy*


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 21, 2014)

TTOG: your son was super cute. I'm glad we found him. He's really well-behaved, you're doing a good job with him.


----------



## Dying Sun (Aug 22, 2014)

TTOG
yes we changed our coupon policy, no you cannot split your order up and no you cannot walk out the door and and walk right back in. and im sure throwing a  temper tantrum will help your situation. and when you pulled out your phone to get pictures of us for when you email corp I hope you like the poses me and my GSTL gave you. seriously go die in a hole you waste of  skin


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> TTOG
> yes we changed our coupon policy, no you cannot split your order up and no you cannot walk out the door and and walk right back in. and im sure throwing a  temper tantrum will help your situation. and when you pulled out your phone to get pictures of us for when you email corp I hope you like the poses me and my GSTL gave you. seriously go die in a hole you waste of  skin


ooo Let us know when Corp gives you both modeling contracts


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 22, 2014)

To all our guests today: screw you. Screw you so hard. Screw you, random lady who yelled because I had closed my register (after I told her before, during and after she unloaded her things on the belt). I was already late for lunch and I will give you no mercy if I explain I'm late for lunch and your response is "HOW DARE YOU I AM HERE TO BUY THINGS"

Screw you, random people who were yelling at the poor electronics tm who had to tell them we were out of iPad minis. We'll be lucky if he makes it through the night thanks to you asshats.

Screw you, lady and son who were upset I wouldn't give them a freaking clearance discount ON TOP of taking off $4 off some stupid underwear. I took the $4 off to vibe with you (it was on the high side but within reason and within my power) and then they had the nerve to come back through my line being line "OK first of all they were less so I don't understand why you took the money off but there's a whole section of 30% off". Are you really arguing over the fact I gave you something for cheaper? Really??? And then you try to claim that _clearance_ is a normal sale? No. Get out of my lane, lady.

Sorry for the rant. Today was awful and everyone who was shopping in our store needs to go back to kindergarten for manners lessons. The _only_ kind people were the college kids.


----------



## see spot save (Aug 22, 2014)

To that super sweet old lady who came up to me while I was pushing autofills, after an agonizing 3hrs of pulling, it was an absolute pleasure to help you shop. I don't even care that it took 20 minutes.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 22, 2014)

To that married couple that tried to scam us, try again, or better yet - don't.

The husband comes up first with three large bags filled with small items, wants to return them all. I look at the receipt, see he used manufacturer coupons on every fucking item and purchased the items at another Target earlier today, so is essentially trying to get cash value for the coupons. I take the receipt and show it to the GSA, she agrees with me, that, no, we're not accepting the returns. I tell him he'll need to take them back to the store he purchased them at. 

He says okay, walks over to tell his wife and then leaves. 

She comes up a few minutes later, first item is from toys, scans at $49.99, she says it's $25. I ask if it is in the ad or if she saw a sign. She says she saw a sign, I ask if anyone is near toys on my walkie, she immediately says nevermind she doesn't want it. She then proceeds to hand me several razors, 8 of them IIRC, she then hands me the same # of $30 off manufacturer coupons, I request she hand me back the razors so I can verify the are the correct razors. They aren't, for the most part, 1 is, but the other 7 aren't. She buys the 1, says she doesn't want the other 7. She says she will put them back while she goes and checks if we have more of the proper model I insist that that isn't necessary and that I will put them back myself (as I don't trust her not to steal them). She gets angry and leaves in a huff.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 23, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> To that married couple that tried to scam us, try again, or better yet - don't.
> 
> The husband comes up first with three large bags filled with small items, wants to return them all. I look at the receipt, see he used manufacturer coupons on every fucking item and purchased the items at another Target earlier today, so is essentially trying to get cash value for the coupons. I take the receipt and show it to the GSA, she agrees with me, that, no, we're not accepting the returns. I tell him he'll need to take them back to the store he purchased them at.
> 
> ...


Great Catch !! i hope that GSA wrote you a great team card.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 23, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> Great Catch !! i hope that GSA wrote you a great team card.



I doubt it, our APTL used to make a big deal of such things, but we don't currently have one.  The one we had got promoted to ELT-AP, a position our store lacks, so moved to another store.

His replacement is still being trained, so for a few weeks we've had no one working in AP in our store except for the former APTL who has come in 2-3 times since he officially transferred to help with specific tasks.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 23, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> The husband comes up first with three large bags filled with small items, wants to return them all. I look at the receipt, see he used manufacturer coupons on every fucking item and purchased the items at another Target earlier today, so is essentially trying to get cash value for the coupons. I take the receipt and show it to the GSA, she agrees with me, that, no, we're not accepting the returns. I tell him he'll need to take them back to the store he purchased them at.



I've never got this objection.  Before I explain why, a little about me.  Yes, I am currently an SFT.  Prior to joining spot, I've been Loss Prevention, Department Manager, Asset Protection DM, and a store manager.  I know more than a little about store operations!

When we properly accept a coupon (valid item, in date, etc), we get cash money from the coupon issuer.  So they return it for cash.... big deal.  We are not losing money on these.  Is it a scam?  9/10 times the answer is yes.  Not our job... WE SAY YES TO THE GUEST!  AP will review it, and if there is fraud going on, that's why we have AP, to deal with it.  Is it worth getting screamed at?  Upsetting the guest behind the PIA cause it's taking 20 minutes to resolve?  Refund it and get them the hell out of the store.  

Ok, end of rant.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 23, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > The husband comes up first with three large bags filled with small items, wants to return them all. I look at the receipt, see he used manufacturer coupons on every fucking item and purchased the items at another Target earlier today, so is essentially trying to get cash value for the coupons. I take the receipt and show it to the GSA, she agrees with me, that, no, we're not accepting the returns. I tell him he'll need to take them back to the store he purchased them at.
> ...



I suppose the issue from many peoples perspectives is:

They buy the items at Store A. Store A gets reimbursed for the coupons. They then return the items to store B. Store B pays them the selling price for the items, and temporarily loses money, and has to resell the items to recoup the loss. Many of these items wind up being salvaged (some items when returned are always defected immediately and automatically by the POS, and others simply won't sell before turning into Missed Salvage), at which point the store is not reimbursed for the price they paid for the item (since they paid the guest who returned them full price, not the price the store would otherwise have purchased the items at) which turns into a loss.

It's also a loss till they resell the items since it counts negatively against sales goals. As best as I understand the stores sales goal for the day is not the gross sales, it's the net sales, which all returns reduce.

TL;DR It might not reduce Target's profits, but it reduces my stores profits, and rein turn reduces my pay by giving the store fewer hours to allocate to employees. It also drives up the price of merchandise due to the manufacturers of the products losing money.  Especially for the items that wind up being defected, since then the manufacturer not only pay the original store for the coupons, being used, but also reimburse us when we defect the items out.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahh, I love impatient guests.

A lady was in line with only a few items on register 6. She sees me at the service desk and asks if I am open,  I say yes so she proceeds to come over to me. A male guest runs up and gets to the service desk right before she does. I simply tell him that she had already been directed to my line and was already in line before him.

He grabs his items, throws them at me, and says, "Fine, then you take these." and storms out of the building in a huff.

She fortunately was much more pleasant to deal with, and said she was shocked to see grown men acting so irrationally and teased by asking me whether I'd prefer her items be set on the counter or thrown at me. We both decided that set on the counter was probably the better alternative.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry I took your question about where we stock "sanity" seriously and started to look for the Sanity brand in the diaper aisle. And thanks for understanding about me not recognizing what a joke is anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> TTOG
> yes we changed our coupon policy, no you cannot split your order up and no you cannot walk out the door and and walk right back in. and im sure throwing a  temper tantrum will help your situation. and when you pulled out your phone to get pictures of us for when you email corp I hope you like the poses me and my GSTL gave you. seriously go die in a hole you waste of  skin



Greatest story 2014


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Dying Sun said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG
> ...


With a big smile for the picture & here is my store#.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > Dying Sun said:
> ...



I know exactly how this one GSA and I at my store would pose. We'd totally do like a Charlie's Angel's pose and just act like it's a photo shoot.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Forgot about this happening today. Thanks guest for tearing open a package of 2 padlocks so you could figure out if it'll fit on the tub you were buying, than when I find you I'm the act, ask for help doing so.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2014)

To the guests I rang at photo: Thank you for being so patient while I tried to find someone to assist the actual photo guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2014)

To douche-bag dad who came up as I was in the middle of a large family order: I told you I'd be with you in a minute as I was filling a large order as fast as I could move. After a minute, you told your kids that this "was taking WAY too long & that you'd go elsewhere".  
Way to teach your kids patience, dickhead. I hope they whined the whole way there.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 25, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To douche-bag dad who came up as I was in the middle of a large family order: I told you I'd be with you in a minute as I was filling a large order as fast as I could move. After a minute, you told your kids that this "was taking WAY too long & that you'd go elsewhere".



I love these idiots. They think that putting down their merchandise, that they spent time gathering, driving to another store, re-finding all the merchandise, and waiting in the line elsewhere is somehow going to save them time and make us look silly.


----------



## PugMuffin (Aug 25, 2014)

To that one guest who called me last night and went bitch mode when I told him we couldn't return or exchange the TV he purchased 9 months ago. What is so unreasonable about that? I don't care if  you "just now plugged it in for the first time and it isn't working," wouldn't it have made sense to have tried it out within the period that we allow returns/exchanges? If you had done that, we would have been more than happy to make it right for you. That return would be a stretch even with "be bold." That's why we offer service plans. They actually come in handy.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 25, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > To douche-bag dad who came up as I was in the middle of a large family order: I told you I'd be with you in a minute as I was filling a large order as fast as I could move. After a minute, you told your kids that this "was taking WAY too long & that you'd go elsewhere".
> ...



I will over hear comments like this while I am waiting in line myself....I want to say hey you...do you act like this/ make smart little comments at the bank or at your docs office? More than likely not...so don't come in here and act like that. ...the cashier that you are mumbling about ...is doing his/her job...they don't make their or other cashiers schedule...they don't control any of that they don't control how many cashiers there are ...so instead of spending all that energy being all pissy....think on this...How would you feel if someone went into your place of business and acted like that?


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 27, 2014)

To everyone in back to school today: No. We do not have any pencil cases. We are literally across the street from _multiple office supply stores_. Perhaps you could try one of them instead of being mortally insulted I am not Harry Potter and can't conjure some up for you?


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you even conjure bro?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2014)

*waves wand*
Pencil cases eruptus!


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 27, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *waves wand*
> Pencil cases eruptus!


Wouldn't that cause them to be all over the floor, along with on the shelf next to the price scanner in Sporting Goods?

I think the correct spell would be 
*Pencil Case Appearo*


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > *waves wand*
> ...


You didn't specify WHERE you wanted 'em.....


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2014)

penicillo case eruptus asinum might be even better.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > *waves wand*
> ...



They're gonna end up on the floor anyways, might as well just summon 'em there


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> To everyone in back to school today: No. We do not have any pencil cases. We are literally across the street from _multiple office supply stores_. Perhaps you could try one of them instead of being mortally insulted I am not Harry Potter and can't conjure some up for you?



Accio pencil cases!

Have some from my store. We have so many that we flexed them into a One Spot endcap.


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bombardo Maxima

/turns around and walks away like a boss


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 28, 2014)

You all are thinking too limited here. What you have to do is transmute guests into pencil cases. Then that's two problems solved!

Also, to that one guest today who is "just a guy who doesn't know much about laundry" or whatever you said. I pointed out the most basic, fragrance-free Tide we have. Twice.  You repeated a couple times you don't know what you're doing and you just want something to wash clothes. So why did you grab the Downy Febreeze Fancy Detergent or whatever that was?


----------



## babytrees (Aug 30, 2014)

I love most of the guests at my new store….my TL said our "amazed" scores are skyrocketing since I came on. For those guests who have filled out the surveys after I have helped you, THANK YOU!!

TTOG today who said I should get an immediate raise after helping you….if only!!

(Just so you all know…I do the same thing I did at the other store…help the guests to the best of my ability)


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 30, 2014)

To guest who yelled at her grandson, as wooden pencils are in very short supply in our town. Why is it his fault that most school supply lists ask students to bing 30, 40, 50, or even as many as 60 pencils?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 30, 2014)

To that one guest: you're kid is rude & obnoxious. 
No, it's not cute & no one is amused. 
In fact we're embarrassed for your poor parenting skills.


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 1, 2014)

To the guest that yelled and complained to the LOD/ETL GE about one of our top performing cashiers because "she was so busy going on about that stupid card that she forgot to give" you a giftcard (that your purchase didn't qualify for)... FIRST - stop screaming obscenities in the store over a $5 gift card. There are children present, even yours and man am I embarrassed for you. SECOND: You didn't get anyone in trouble. All you did was confirm what our LOD/ETL GE already knows: that top performing cashier is doing her job.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 2, 2014)

This week's ad and those gift cards are going to be the death of me. I hate when the guest says, "the cashier didn't give me my gift card" as if they did something wrong. Seriously, get the right products and the cashier will give you your damn gift card. And if they would ask before the order is complete, it makes everyone's job a heck of a lot easier!


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 2, 2014)

To that one guest who decided that it was easier to file a complaint against me instead of following the very easy instructions that I gave you (which involved maybe a dozen footsteps) since I couldn't help you.....please feel free to take your entitled butt on a long walk off a short pier.....the best part is that store management agreed with me, not with you.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Sep 2, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> This week's ad and those gift cards are going to be the death of me. I hate when the guest says, "the cashier didn't give me my gift card" as if they did something wrong. Seriously, get the right products and the cashier will give you your damn gift card. And if they would ask before the order is complete, it makes everyone's job a heck of a lot easier!


My actual favorite guests while I'm on backup are the ones that watch for you to scan the items they believe qualify for the gift card and then comment if the card doesn't pop up. If it doesn't they usually just decide they don't want the items and pay for the rest of their transaction then go on their merry way. I had one ask for the right item and I called on someone in HBA to fetch it. Easy pie. LOVE those guests! <3


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 2, 2014)

TTOG: Thank you for walking up to me out of the blue, looking around and saying "I hate spending time here, this place can suck my dick" and then walking away.... THANK YOU!  I needed that today


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Sep 2, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > redeye58 said:
> ...



Otherwise respectful people are happy to treat retail and food service workers like shit because they really do think they are better than us.  We are just workers to them, whereas a medical receptionist or a teller is a "professional."  I'll never forget the one time I was waiting tables in college, and one of my old middle school teachers came in.  She didn't recognize me.  She was always so sweet and nice to me in grade school.  She acted like a complete, entitled bitch because the cook had put one sliver of a mushroom in her food (when I had specified no mushrooms), and she reveals to me at this moment that she has an allergy.  It really hurt how condescending and disrespectful she was to me.  I have no respect for that bitch now.

When you work in retail or food service, you are not a person to most people.  You are either a slacker, uneducated and/or impoverished, a dropout, or some clueless loser who was too lazy to get a "real" job. This is what many of our "guests" think about us.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Sep 2, 2014)

AmICrazy said:


> To guest who yelled at her grandson, as wooden pencils are in very short supply in our town. Why is it his fault that most school supply lists ask students to bing 30, 40, 50, or even as many as 60 pencils?



i never understood why people didn't buy the basics early. you know you're going to need paper, pencils, pens, 3 pronged pocket folders etc. why not buy them early and then buy the extras later. Our store ran out of pencils fast. when a guest asked why we didn't have any i said "because a lot of people were actually smart this year and bought things they KNEW they would need early"


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 2, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> tgtguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


Very well said....and I will add... that Spot treats us just as bad ...well worse.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 2, 2014)

What REALLY burns my biscuits is when former TMs come in (the ones that were termed because they were incompetent/lazy/thieving) & treat you like crap. One went so far as to deride those of us 'still there' as pathetic losers. 
I said "At least I can leave on my own terms rather than being walked out."


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 3, 2014)

TTOG: You seriously had me hand-hold you through that tablet/laptop debate for 30 SOLID FREAKING MINUTES and then came back an hour later to return everything because it was $50 cheaper at Best Buy? Argh, why didn't you make _them_ answer your questions for 30 minutes? Like, I obviously got you the right item since you bought the same fucking thing there. Same case, same everything.

Other than her I had nothing but very sweet guests. Kind of made her stand out like a sore thumb though.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> What REALLY burns my biscuits is when former TMs come in (the ones that were termed because they were incompetent/lazy/thieving) & treat you like crap. One went so far as to deride those of us 'still there' as pathetic losers.
> I said "At least I can leave on my own terms rather than being walked out."


We have one  Tm who got fired ...she comes in the store...goes into the break room and sits there and chats with people.  Very odd..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > What REALLY burns my biscuits is when former TMs come in (the ones that were termed because they were incompetent/lazy/thieving) & treat you like crap. One went so far as to deride those of us 'still there' as pathetic losers.
> ...


I would say to them, please leave.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 3, 2014)

well, that has crossed my mind...she didn't even show up for work when she was suppose to be there...( thus her being fired) and now she is dependable as hell to show up. go figure


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> well, that has crossed my mind...she didn't even show up for work when she was suppose to be there...( thus her being fired) and now she is dependable as hell to show up. go figure


Smile & ask for the Lod or hl4 to escort them out. We had done it  to another ex tm, last month. They're were caught stealing gift cards from guests at the register.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> well, that has crossed my mind...she didn't even show up for work when she was suppose to be there...( thus her being fired) and now she is dependable as hell to show up. go figure


Unless she was invited in by a current TM, she has no business being in there. 
Any of our TMs who get busted for theft are usually warned away by threat of trespass for several months. 
Most don't come back out of sheer pride.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 4, 2014)

TTOG: You seriously get up to the register after shopping for over an hour and then want me to call someone to bring you two more toys because you "didn't think of it" while you were shopping??? Go get them yourself???


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2014)

To that one Mom: I know you're trying to teach your kids about making choices but, for the love of all things sane & patient, DON'T DO IT DURING LUNCH RUSH!!! 
I had 4 people leave the line while you were asking Timmy & Suzy if they were choosing wisely when they preferred the apples with caramel over carrots with ranch. 
Teaching your progeny about choices is one thing; teaching patience to folks who have only 30 minutes for lunch is something else entirely.


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 5, 2014)

Aren't apples/caramel and carrots/ranch about the same on the nutritional scale anyway? lol


----------



## Zone (Sep 5, 2014)

To all the guests: Please stop Mom-Knocking on the door to the single occupancy bathroom. You are going to break your wrists on the door handle and probably your nose too.


----------



## calimero (Sep 5, 2014)

To that guest  in the fitting room: no I can not look thru the whole clearance swimsuit racks to see if I can find the size bigger!!!


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 5, 2014)

TTOG: Oh and that "manager" you complained to? A coworker. Who apologized _to me _because I was the one who dealt with you. Because he could hear you. From fifteen aisles away.


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 5, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that guest  in the fitting room: no I can not look thru the whole clearance swimsuit racks to see if I can find the size bigger!!!


I totally did this for a guest on the phone. I was at the Service Desk and hauled ass over to softlines and found the clearance item she was looking for. lol


----------



## queencat (Sep 6, 2014)

TTOG who got mad because we wouldn't give her the $99 toy for $15, you snooze you lose. Not my fault you waited a week on a deal that was never suppose to happen in the first place.


----------



## doxie71 (Sep 6, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


> tgtguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...



This is particularly bad where I am. The Target I worked at and the Trader Joe's I'm at now are in a VERY affluent area. Adults think the world should bow down to them and they teach their kids the same attitudes at a young age. I can't tell you how many rude people I get everyday and the kids can be just as awful. God forbid we run out of ANYTHING. People act like it's the end of the world and that we should be able to predict exactly how many we are going to sell everyday and that we can control if something is out of stock.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 6, 2014)

TTOG:

Yes, I am going to check that you actually bought the items your coupons are for. No you cannot buy 3 of an item and then hand me 3 coupons for that item, which each say, save $x off 3 of the specified item. No, you cannot trick me by peeling the $0.99 pricetag off the apothecary bottle and sticking it over the barcode on your $39.99 razors. Yes, you can leave in a huff and threaten to never come back, that doesn't bother me, I promise you.

The next guest in line was even worse.

She wanted to exchange diapers she had no receipt for to get the ones that came with the gift card this week. I told her that wouldn't work since diapers were not returnable (they don't work with the $70 yearly limit like most items, they're a exchange-only item like food and a few other items) she could exchange them, but it'd be a 1 for 1 exchange and she could pay the difference per exchange, but that she wouldn't get the $25 gift card. She wasn't happy, but begrudgingly said she'd just keep her diapers then.

She also grabbed four packages of pads (they were buy 2, get a $5.00 gift card). They were like, $5.71 each, she then handed me 4 coupons for $5.00 off, I point out they are one per purchase. I tell her she can buy 2, and give me one coupon, essentially paying $6.42 and getting two packages, and a $5 gift card in return, or she can pay $0.71 for one, and get no $5 gift card. 

She was quite angry after being told no twice, so the third time she got really angry. She had 45 bleaches, wanted to buy them all and get a $5 gift card for every three. I told her no, explained she'd read the ad incorrectly, and that the bleaches were not part of the sale as they were only $1.89.

They demanded I call over a manager. The ETL-LOG was standing about fifteen feet from me during the whole order just silently watching because he knew it'd potentially be a problem order as soon as he saw them come up with the carts filled with bleach. He told them they would not be getting the gift cards. They pulled out the receipt from another store, showed they got them there and said we had to give them the gift cards too as such. He said that just because one store gave them to them did not mean we had to. They asked him if he was the manager. He told them yes, that he was in charge of the entire store and that there was no one else available for them to speak to (he was LOD, so it was true, but I suspect he'd have told them that even if another ETL was LOD at the time). They got furious and demanded he give them the DTL's name and #. He told them that wasn't going to happen, and gave them the guest relations # instead. I don't think they'll be returning, and at least the silver lining was that he didn't just fold and give them everything they wanted, as then they'd learn that when I said no it didn't really mean no.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 6, 2014)

@Nauzhror I'm really glad to hear you have an ETL who backs you up.
Wish there were more like that in the company.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 9, 2014)

Umm...limit is one coupon per purchase (item) and four coupons per transaction/day. So we can take four coupons.

And diapers aren't like formula, they can all be returned together, but they are usually expensive enough that it will force a 1 to 1 exchange or an override code. But if they are returning so they can get others with a gift card promo, they won't get an even exchange with me...they'll get the lowest selling price on the other ones and will have to pay the difference, essentially paying for the gift card they get for "free."


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 10, 2014)

To that one guest: (1.) Your scam was completely obvious. (2.) Calling the LOD an asshole when he said no didn't help your case much. Just saying. (3.) Kicked and banned. Well maybe not kicked, but you get the idea.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 10, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Umm...limit is one coupon per purchase (item) and four coupons per transaction/day. So we can take four coupons.
> 
> And diapers aren't like formula, they can all be returned together, but they are usually expensive enough that it will force a 1 to 1 exchange or an override code. But if they are returning so they can get others with a gift card promo, they won't get an even exchange with me...they'll get the lowest selling price on the other ones and will have to pay the difference, essentially paying for the gift card they get for "free."



The coupon I was referencing said right on it limit one per purchase.

She was also over her $70 limit was why the diapers were 1 to 1 exchange and not going to include the gift card.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 10, 2014)

Right...one per purchase. One item is one purchase. Limit four coupons per transaction.

See this link for explanation: http://thekrazycouponlady.com/2010/02/10/what-does-one-coupon-per-purchase-mean/


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 10, 2014)

Not sure of the exact wording without having the coupon in front of me, but, either way, oh well, was the ETL-LOG in this instance that stated to not accept the coupon.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the coupon...it says limit one per purchase, like every other coupon says. Some coupons go on to say, "limit one per purchase, limit four like coupons per transaction." This one just says the first part, so we all know that means we can take 4 coupons. Your LOD was wrong in this case.

Remember, Target runs these deals knowing full well what coupons the manufacturer is going to drop. So they try to sweeten the deal with a gift card to get people in to buy them and (hopefully) other stuff as well. Of course the number of people using these coupons with the gift cards makes me think the entire city I live in is incontinent. But I think that's an entirely different issue.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Sep 10, 2014)

TTLOD - Thanks for backing me up on the AP stuff we had to stop tonight. Much appreciated knowing that you respect me to make those calls and to speak up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

To the guest that said "it's a little too small for you" when I was looking for a stupid Elsa frozen dress that lights up for a useless flexible fulfillment, you suck.  I hope you wake up tomorrow and turn your car on and notice the check engine light on and you have a broken catalytic converter.  500 dollars down the drain for you.  If only that would happen, don't treat me like shit. I don't treat you that way so repay the favor, butthole.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds more like a guest trying to be funny rather than a guest trying to be an asshole.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Nope.  Difference between being funny and a dick.  The tone was very condescending and rude.  Big difference.


----------



## TargetMitchell (Sep 13, 2014)

TTOG: Do you really have to park in the middle of the road right in front of the store so no one can get around you?!

Also, please do not open your car door and dump your coffee out onto the road. Wait until you get home!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahh, this is from almost a year ago, but I was still new then, so I want to share this story anyway.

To that one guest:

I realize you're tired and cranky. It's 10:45am on Black Friday, you've been up the wee hours of the morning buying crap you don't need, and that can be exhausting. I've been here at the store since 3am restocking the shelves with that very crap, so I get it. We're all tired. But you don't need to get pissy with me because I won't let you take the floor model of the ugly light-up tinsel-covered pig you so desperately need. It's apparently store policy since my supervisor explicitly told me to not to sell floor models even if a guest reallyreally wants it. You also don't need to get pissy with me because I told you that, according to my PDA, that particular item is sold out in all other stores in the area, save for the one that's a whole fifteen minute drive away; it's not my fault that there are so many idiots like you clamoring for an ugly light-up tinsel-covered pig, so don't take it out on me. If you'd like that store to hold the item for you, please see Guest Services at the front of the store and they'll be happy to help. Oh, you want to speak to a manager? He's at Guest Services at the front of the store. Begone, wretched wench! 

Aaand a more recent, less negative one...

To that other one guest: 

I admire your dedication to the hunt. You're here every single morning, the first one in the store, flipping through the Hot Wheels for new items. As a fellow toy collector, I've recently abandoned the hunt in favor of pre-ordering everything I want online, but I sometimes miss the thrill of the hunt. You make me want to comb through every store in the area and find that new toy in the wild. Keep doing your thing, man.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 13, 2014)

God, that pig was ugly.

Last week I had a guest in looking to round out his nephew's hot wheel collection (yeah, right). Anyway, he wanted to know what we had in back, since we had a lot of room on the pegs for more. I scanned one, noticed we had 25 in back that would easily fit on the shelf and figured we were slow, so why the hell not. So I called back to the back room and asked him to pull them all and figured we could put them on the pegs after the guy went through them.

So, the box comes up, and it hand it to the guest waiting. I had told the TM following me to just go ahead and put them up when the guest is gone. Well, upon handing the box to the guest, he asked me, since he was going through them anyway, if I just wanted him to put them on the pegs.

I just looked at him, smiled, told him he certainly did not have to do that, but we also wouldn't stop him, either. Win/win!


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey guest thanks for taking your cart of stuff and emptying half of it into mine before sauntering off while I wasn't looking. While I appreciate you not stashing it all on some random endcap, you're still a dick.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2014)

To the not-so-slick-chick: I've been a barista just long enough now to figure out what your drink is from the ingredient list you give me. 
And yeh, I know you're hoping it'll be cheaper if I DON'T figure it out but it's like a game to me.
And I haven't lost yet.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 14, 2014)

Odd, I'd have figured you not knowing what her drink is would make it pricier, not cheaper.

ie. At a bar if I order a half shot of Grey Goose, Tanqueray, Bacardi Superior, and Patron Silver the price is going to be significantly more than if I order a top shelf Long Island despite the fact that all of that goes into a top shelf long island.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nah, there's always a few 'shortcuts' they think we'll miss.


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 15, 2014)

TTOG: You have seriously lost your damn mind if you think that coming in 10 mins until close is going to cause me or my team to allow you to commit coupon fraud on $2,000 worth of health and beauty products!! We open at 8am tomorrow. I'll be here then too.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Sep 15, 2014)

canibedreamin said:


> TTOG: You have seriously lost your damn mind if you think that coming in 10 mins until close is going to cause me or my team to allow you to commit coupon fraud on $2,000 worth of health and beauty products!! We open at 8am tomorrow. I'll be here then too.


Did someone actually have to ring all that up??


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 15, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> canibedreamin said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: You have seriously lost your damn mind if you think that coming in 10 mins until close is going to cause me or my team to allow you to commit coupon fraud on $2,000 worth of health and beauty products!! We open at 8am tomorrow. I'll be here then too.
> ...



Well... yes. It was RIDICULOUS. After the cashier had already rung up $1,700+ of this crap, she still had a belt full!! That poor cashier. We ended up 'assisting' the hell out of her, while the LOD told her we weren't allowed to have guests in the store more than 15 minutes after close. She then left. I do not envy whoever has to do reshop in HBA tomorrow.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 16, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> canibedreamin said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: You have seriously lost your damn mind if you think that coming in 10 mins until close is going to cause me or my team to allow you to commit coupon fraud on $2,000 worth of health and beauty products!! We open at 8am tomorrow. I'll be here then too.
> ...



Of course. Sales. Then deny the return.


----------



## CanuckTM (Sep 16, 2014)

TTOG. I'm so sorry. When you barked to know if we'd ever get more of "the hanger thing with wheels", I should have immediately known the name, price, and stock levels of the item you meant. And of course, offering to scan the barcode to see if we had any in the back was deeply inconsiderate of me, I should have thought of the effect it would have on your heels having to walk the whole five metres from your cart to the aisle to show me where it was. Nevertheless, when you finally so graciously led me to the product you wanted, I do appreciate that you held up your arms, pointed at the shelves, and explained to me like I was five, "This is the hanging area". Now I know why that big red sign suspended above it reads "storage", and there are plastic triangles on the endcaps! I shall of course do as you suggested, and become better acquainted with the products we carry. Preferably so I can work out which ones can do you bodily harm while still keeping that smile plastered on my face. Love, me.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Sep 16, 2014)

So what exactly was "the hanger thing with wheels"?


----------



## CanuckTM (Sep 16, 2014)

No idea, we had none on the floor or in the back, think the tag said Threshold something. By the time I got to read it, I was well past wanting to help her


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably the rolling closet type thing we have--it's like a clothes rack but you can wheel it from place to place. We have a couple different models--or at least did. I haven't actually zoned that area in months. 

To those two guests in electronics--I'm glad I literally made you throw your heads back in laughter. You both were great--I'll be here all week.


----------



## Survey Queen (Sep 16, 2014)

TTTOG- I know last December I made a mistake on your transaction, but honestly its been 10 months do you have to come to my line and announce to the other guests you think Im a retard. 

Funny you remeber my mistake from almost a year ago but you still cant remeber your damn atm pin. 

Thanks for being a ray of sunshine sir


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 17, 2014)

To that one guest. I am responsible for doing the restroom check up when I am the GSA. This takes approximately 5 seconds for me to walk in and clear the button. It takes another 5 seconds for me to check off the sheet and go on my merry way. But in that first five seconds, after I checked to make sure the men's room was clear, you managed to follow me in and start using the urinal.

Seriously.

Next time leave it in your trousers until the female employee leaves the restroom.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Sep 17, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest. I am responsible for doing the restroom check up when I am the GSA. This takes approximately 5 seconds for me to walk in and clear the button. It takes another 5 seconds for me to check off the sheet and go on my merry way. But in that first five seconds, after I checked to make sure the men's room was clear, you managed to follow me in and start using the urinal.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Next time leave it in your trousers until the female employee leaves the restroom.


This is AMERICA, if there is a female in the male restroom I am going to use the urinal whether i have to go or not.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Sep 18, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest. I am responsible for doing the restroom check up when I am the GSA. This takes approximately 5 seconds for me to walk in and clear the button. It takes another 5 seconds for me to check off the sheet and go on my merry way. But in that first five seconds, after I checked to make sure the men's room was clear, you managed to follow me in and start using the urinal.
> ...


1 O.M.G.
2 RG you are my hero!
3  Still wish you worked at my store!


----------



## RedMan (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, weekly guest.  You still don't have a receipt for that Keurig?  And you always pay cash?  And you admit that I didn't allow you to exchange the broken Keurig last week or the week before or the week before?  Why did you think that I would allow you to get a new coffee maker this week?  Some things never change.

Get huffy and walk out...again.  See you next Wednesday!  

Perhaps you should try to find a different appliance at Good Will or in the trash?  Maybe I'll change my  mind next week.  Or not.


----------



## Interrobang (Sep 25, 2014)

A guest stole one of the MyDevices from another Spot in the area. 
They returned it when they figured out they couldn't do anything with it. 

So to that one guest: HAHAHA. I wish I could have seen your walk of shame and the look on your face when you came back, you filthy crook.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 27, 2014)

To all the guests who wouldn't take their screaming children outside:

Fuck you. I'd be more understanding if it was clothes or food for what you're buying but toys? Wrapping paper? Magazines? TAKE YOUR KID OUTSIDE. Instead it was 6 solid hours of kids and babies screaming because they heard other kids and babies screaming and ugh. Six hours. Of screaming.

The only one I'll forgive is the kid who literally forgot he was screaming when I showed him the blinky PDA light. Went from full screams to a hiccup and "oooh" and then a good mood and waved goodbye. Ok, kid. You obviously just needed a nap.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Sep 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, I've been the kid in this situation, and it angered even me and I felt bad for the poor cashier who had to wait as well as the other customers in line behind me, and I've seen this done at my local Safeway and Target alike:

When some parent says "_Hey (Kid's Name), hold the spot, I need to go get milk and I'll be back_" after putting their items on the belt, _leaves with the payment method,_ and the cashier has no choice but to ring up all the items and the parent isn't back yet with the money, so the kid is just standing there awkwardly while the cashier is (I'm sure of this) silently fuming whilst a line forms.
_TO THAT GUEST: _If you insist on running off, at least give your kid (presuming they're old enough) the cash to pay for what's on the belt!


Edit: You don't up an item, you ring up an item.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 29, 2014)

"WAIT!

I'm sorry ma'am but I am not legally allowed to watch your children.  I can suspend the transaction and you can bring them with you."

I've had people try and leave _newborns_ sitting in the cart while they go get things.  Nope.  I am not a babysitter.  Children freak me out a little and their parents freak me out a lot.  I'm not taking an ounce of responsibility for someone's precious, demented, germ-carrying lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Sep 29, 2014)

That's definitely what I will use should I get hired. Retail employees aren't paid enough to play babysitter to other people's spawn. I may go as far as calling the GSTL/AP if the guest leaves their kid anyways just to prevent the kid doing something or messing with my nice, organized checklane and the guest saying "WHY THE F**K DIDN'T YOU WATCH MY KID?! I'M CALLING CORPORATE!"

Seriously, _NEWBORNS? _ 
Faith in humanity has dropped 12 points, new level is -12.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2014)

Was passing by the restroom once & a lady wanted me to watch her baby (& cart) because she didn't want to take the baby in the restroom & risk 'losing her stuff'. 
Yeh, I may LOOK like someone's granny but I'm anything but....


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We once had a guest wander off to use the restroom, and was going to leave her child sitting in the seat in her cart. The cashier next to the cart told the guest she needed to take her child with her, because she couldn't watch her. The guest's response? A snippy "I didn't ask you to watch her. She's three, and would be fine on her own." Right.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 30, 2014)

Yet I'm sure if she came back and found her three year old climbed out of the cart and cracked her skull on the floor she'd have been throwing a fit about negligent cashiers.


----------



## Dying Sun (Sep 30, 2014)

Had one guest yell at me cause her "precious little gem from the spawning pits of whatever hole she crawled out of" was climbing on the carts inside the cart well and running on top of them while she was talking to someone, and I asked the kid quite nicely to please not do that as they could get hurt. oh and im sure that calling over the GSA to complain about me "parenting" her child and how unprofessional it was, was a great idea. then you turn back to me and say that ill never know the joys of parenthood if I keep this up was a great thing to say to me. my response Ma'am I was only trying to make sure your child didn't get hurt, also I hate kids so I don't plan on knowing the joys of parenthood anytime soon. yeah see ya later and don't forget your demon spawn.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 30, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> Had one guest yell at me cause her "precious little gem from the spawning pits of whatever hole she crawled out of" was climbing on the carts inside the cart well and running on top of them while she was talking to someone, and I asked the kid quite nicely to please not do that as they could get hurt. oh and im sure that calling over the GSA to complain about me "parenting" her child and how unprofessional it was, was a great idea. then you turn back to me and say that ill never know the joys of parenthood if I keep this up was a great thing to say to me. my response Ma'am I was only trying to make sure your child didn't get hurt, also I hate kids so I don't plan on knowing the joys of parenthood anytime soon. yeah see ya later and don't forget your demon spawn.


There was a kid starting to stand up on the seat of a cart and one of our techs asked her to sit down. The mom (who was 5' away with her back turned, yapping away on her phone) turned around and WENT OFF on her. The tech gave it right back and told her "Sorry, I'm not going to just stand here and watch your daughter crack her head open because she's standing up in the cart!" The mom turned beet red and walked away, still yapping away on her phone....I'm sure if her "little angel" had fallen out of the cart and hurt herself, mom would've been on the phone to her attorney....


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2014)

Best instance of "right back atcha" was when one of my cashiers was telling a child to be careful because she was leaning so far over the edge of the cart she was in danger of falling head-first.
Girl's mother went off on the cashier & the guest behind her went off on the mother, threatening to call Child Protective Services.
Most fun ever.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Best instance of "right back atcha" was when one of my cashiers was telling a child to be careful because she was leaning so far over the edge of the cart she was in danger of falling head-first.
> Girl's mother went off on the cashier & the guest behind her went off on the mother, threatening to call Child Protective Services.
> Most fun ever.



I love when some guests basically channel the crushed spirits of retail employees and go off on stupid guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2014)

To that one mom: I'm sure you thought you were an uber-multitasker, checking your facebook status while breastfeeding as your other street urchins ran amok around the café but you merely looked like an inattentive parent instead.
Get a life & a clue.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 6, 2014)

To that one guest: thank you for removing the hangers and folding your clothes in a nice stack while waiting in line.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 6, 2014)

TTOG: Why did you want until AFTER you'd swiped your card to ask for a gift receipt? I only wish that our registers couldn't print gift receipts after the fact, just to teach you a lesson.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 8, 2014)

TTOG who keeps giving us crappy scores on the survey, please stop. If you hate us THAT much, why do you keep coming back? At least change the wording on your comments so it's not blatantly obvious it's the same person screwing us week after week.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2014)

To that one guest complete whackadoodle: Why would you complain about feeling like you're overheating when it's in the 60s outside and you left the house with a thick hoodie and heavy coat on? Also, it would be much appreciated if you would stop creeping on my co-workers.

To that one considerably less awkward guest: I'm sorry we didn't have what you were looking for, but you were so nice about everything. I wish I could've been more help.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 8, 2014)

TTOG: Why did you use almost ALL of the TP in the family bathroom and not say anything! Thank god there was JUST enough for me.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 8, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> TTOG: Why did you use almost ALL of the TP in the family bathroom and not say anything! Thank god there was JUST enough for me.



They probably ran out at home. Just grabbed what they needed


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2014)

To that one guest...seriously...you were a complete pain in my butt!

I hopped on to back up cashier, and the guest unloaded her cart, and proceeded to watch the bags pile up on the counter.  She finally looked at me, and told me the milk could go in the child seat.  So I handed her the milk.  After staring at it for a few seconds, she finally took it from my hands. I finished ringing up her order, and she looked at her bags on the counter and said, "I need room to write my check."  Umm...

So I smiled, and asked, "would you like some assistance putting the bags in your cart?"
Guest: No, I want the bags put in my cart.
Me (gritting my teeth): Would you like some help with that?
Guest: Put the stuff in my cart.

It took everything in me not to put the bag with her three bags of chips on the bottom.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> So I smiled, and asked, "would you like some assistance putting the bags in your cart?"
> Guest: No, I want the bags put in my cart.
> Me (gritting my teeth): Would you like some help with that?
> Guest: Put the stuff in my cart.



"What's the magic word?"


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Oct 9, 2014)

TTOG: Really, you had time to take every single one of only one kind of sports team shirt off of the hanger and put it back on the hanger backwards? I know none of those shirts were like that earlier because I was the one who zoned that rack earlier in the day.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 9, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> TTOG: Why did you want until AFTER you'd swiped your card to ask for a gift receipt? I only wish that our registers couldn't print gift receipts after the fact, just to teach you a lesson.



You don't really wish that, that'd mean you had to return everything, ring it back up, and then print the gift receipt.

Why? Because, vibe.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 9, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one guest...seriously...you were a complete pain in my butt!
> 
> I hopped on to back up cashier, and the guest unloaded her cart, and proceeded to watch the bags pile up on the counter.  She finally looked at me, and told me the milk could go in the child seat.  So I handed her the milk.  After staring at it for a few seconds, she finally took it from my hands. I finished ringing up her order, and she looked at her bags on the counter and said, "I need room to write my check."  Umm...
> 
> ...



I'd have been tempted to push her cart up to the counter, and then just shoved the guests bags so they all fell in the cart haphazardly.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Oct 9, 2014)

TTOG:  So.  You claim to have bought four curtain rods and one has a broken end piece.  You do not have the piece, the curtain rod, the receipt, the card with which you bought the item or anything else to indicate you have ever purchased anything from our store at any point in time.  You want ME (personally) to go back, open a new curtain rod, and give you an end piece for free.   No.  Oh?  I'm not making sense?  Well ma'am, if you return with a receipt and some small shred of a curtain rod I can exchange the item.  Still not making sense?  Well then. Oh- you'd like to speak to a manager?  Sure.  Hey Dave! (Dave does not ourtank me but he does have a penis so sometimes people listen to him.  He told her the same thing I did.)  That's no way for us to do business? Okay then, have a lovely afternoon.

--three minutes later--

*ring ring*

Hello, thank you for calling Target guest services, this is Jill can I help you find something?
Well, I AM the customer service manager, actually!
You bought curtain rods...?


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 9, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> eleuthreophile said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: Why did you want until AFTER you'd swiped your card to ask for a gift receipt? I only wish that our registers couldn't print gift receipts after the fact, just to teach you a lesson.
> ...


That's fine. Now she has to wait more and maybe she'll ask earlier next time.


----------



## neruaru (Oct 11, 2014)

TTOG: Thanks for complaining about how I've been rude to you twice when you've ordered your food in FA. Especially about how I had "rolled my eyes at you". Go cry me a river. After you ordered your pepperoni pizza, I turned around to put in a new pepp pizza since the line was growing and as I did so you asked for me to put it in the bag. Oh and you complained about how I had given you your pizza as well. Haha. Oops. Perhaps the manner in which I had put the bag with the pepperoni pizza inside of it was rude but in all honesty, I had placed it inside the bag as normal as can be during rush hour and placed it on the counter for you to grab. 

Anyways, thanks for complaining about me as I was trying to get other guests' orders on a busy Saturday afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 11, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > eleuthreophile said:
> ...



I value my time enough to not consider it a good trade to inconvenience myself so I can inconvenience someone else as well.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 15, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> TTOG:  So.  You claim to have bought four curtain rods and one has a broken end piece.  You do not have the piece, the curtain rod, the receipt, the card with which you bought the item or anything else to indicate you have ever purchased anything from our store at any point in time.  You want ME (personally) to go back, open a new curtain rod, and give you an end piece for free.   No.  Oh?  I'm not making sense?  Well ma'am, if you return with a receipt and some small shred of a curtain rod I can exchange the item.  Still not making sense?  Well then. Oh- you'd like to speak to a manager?  Sure.  Hey Dave! (Dave does not ourtank me but he does have a penis so sometimes people listen to him.  He told her the same thing I did.)  That's no way for us to do business? Okay then, have a lovely afternoon.
> 
> --three minutes later--
> 
> ...


I wonder if she's related to the guest who called and wanted us to replace the "defective" inhaler we gave her......9 MONTHS ago!!!! Of course, she no longer HAS said "defective" inhaler, she "threw it away" when she realized it "wasn't working" so we can't verify it's actually "defective" (and not just "depleted"). If we COULD verify it was actually "defective," we would have no problem replacing it (at no additional cost to her) because we CAN send "defective" items back to the manufacturer for a replacement (we actually HAVE in the past....we had one with a defective counter and the manufacturer replaced it).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 15, 2014)

TTOG: next time, please pay attention to what the message is actually saying. We NEVER say prescriptions will be ready "by 9" if we have to order the medication. We OPEN at 9 so there's no way in hell your ORDERED med will be delivered, counted, verified, and ready for you to pick up by 9. Also, if you're going to try and make it seem like you actually DID pay attention to the message, you might want to actually KNOW the name of the person who DID leave the message instead of just reading MINE off my name badge while I was helping another guest. Why, you ask? Because I was OFF yesterday so there's a snowball's chance in hell that I was the person who called, and the RPh KNOWS that!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Oct 16, 2014)

To that one guest: thank you for neatly refolding and stacking the clothing you tried on today before handing all of it back to me. You made things much easier for me today when we were so short handed and didn't need more work than we all had to deal with as it was.


----------



## TDBAMF (Oct 17, 2014)

To those guests who keep letting their child push the electronics call button over and over again, it's not cute.


----------



## calimero (Oct 18, 2014)

To that guest , thanks for the laugh , I didn't mean to embarrass you , but you were a good sport!!
She asked : do you have sticky boobs? 
My reply : no , I took a shower!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 18, 2014)

TDBAMF said:


> To those guests who keep letting their child push the electronics call button over and over again, it's not cute.



We used to have an indyme for the video game kiosk. After one night of kids playing with it and having it go back and forth on the walkie for about half of eternity, I suspect they got rid of it.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Oct 18, 2014)

Accidentally posted in To That One Team Member, moved it over here:

To the guest in line behind me as I purchased my uniform:

Yes, "three's a crowd." You don't need to audibly groan and mutter it under your breath, and then berate the cashier because of your TWO MINUTE wait time. It would have taken longer for the cashier to press the assistance button, people to respond, and get their register open and running than it took you to have patience and wait in line. If you didn't want to wait in line, don't come to a retail establishment on a Friday evening.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 18, 2014)

NitroKing2110 said:


> If you didn't want to wait in line, don't come to a retail establishment on a Friday evening.



If you didn't want to wait in line, don't come to a retail establishment go anywhere on a Friday evening ever.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 18, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> TDBAMF said:
> 
> 
> > To those guests who keep letting their child push the electronics call button over and over again, it's not cute.
> ...


I think we have one at our store because once a great while you'll hear "Guest service needed at Nintendo-." I don't know why, when the indyme for the boat is 20 feet away from the Nintendo stuff.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 18, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > TDBAMF said:
> ...



Right? We have 3 or 4 different buttons in our electronics department.

Our video game indyme said "Fast service needed at video game kiosk" but didn't ask "who's responding?" similar to the timeclock call button.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 18, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > TDBAMF said:
> ...



I think if I tried, I could touch both electronic call buttons at the same time. Or it might be slightly out of reach, but they are that close. I don't get the point, but they didn't ask me.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 18, 2014)

Hmm you know our video game kiosk hasn't sent out pages in a LONG time, now that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 18, 2014)

TTOG: OBVIOUSLY the 50% off sign was NOT in front of the items you picked up. You are NOT going to trick me. Or the LOD, as evidenced by the fact that I didn't see you at the checklanes ever again.


----------



## HaveAGoodDay (Oct 19, 2014)

TTOG: Fuck you. We were extremely busy and I tried to help you and when I couldn't just look up if we had more ice in the back (slow/unresponsive lpda). I told you to come to guest service with me so I could get you the ice and keep the lanes flowing and you wanted to see a "manager" and complain about me even after I apologized to you and got your ice because you are the most important person in the store.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 19, 2014)

TTOG who was trying to buy a Turkey(from a weird company that we don't sell)  that some idiot weighed as Spare Ribs and cost $45 dollars, but the barcode was messed up so it couldn't scan...

(LOL!!!!!!!!)

Thank you for buying it, we've had it since Easter

And your welcome for selling a 20 pound turkey to you for $10.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2014)

I remember when our video game kiosk made service requests. I wonder why it stopped


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 19, 2014)

To that one guest who complains and complains about everything and there is no way to please you... Do us all a favor and keep your complaining to yourself and shop online...


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 20, 2014)

TTOG - I don't care how many times you try, your shopping cart is not going to fit up my behind.....seriously, hitting me once might have been an accident.....trying a couple more times because you were too busy looking anywhere but where you were going....earns you dumba-- of the year in my book!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 20, 2014)

NoRedCards said:


> TTOG - I don't care how many times you try, your shopping cart is not going to fit up my behind.....seriously, hitting me once might have been an accident.....trying a couple more times because you were too busy looking anywhere but where you were going....earns you dumba-- of the year in my book!



Yeah I have full blown screamed at a so called guest for using a car as a battering ram with me being what got battered. Just because you are on a phone does not give you the excuse of not being a human and asking me to move..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2014)

TTOG: No, I am not going to *wink, wink* "slip you a Xanax because you _really NEED _one" while I'm filling your prescription for it because A) I could lose my license for doing so, B) I had a feeling it was going to be too soon to fill, & C) you're a bitch. I wish I could've been there when you came back to pick up your prescription, only to find out it wasn't filled because it actually WAS too soon & the doctor said NOT to fill it for 5 more days (and to note when it can be filled on the hard copy in case you wanted it back to try and take it somewhere else, as well as the notation "must last 30 days"). 

& TTON(urse): I KNOW how to do my job & don't appreciate you telling me I need to learn. Maybe YOU should learn the laws on what can/cannot be faxed in. 

& (last, but certainly not least....) To All Those Guests who apparently think the Stop Signs near the entrances are "optional": one of these days, I'm just going to keep walking and see if you actually HIT me. Not only are you blatantly ignoring the stop signs, but you are also ignoring the fact that those are MARKED "cross walks" and "pedestrians have the right of way." Dumbasses!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2014)

NoRedCards said:


> TTOG - I don't care how many times you try, your shopping cart is not going to fit up my behind.....seriously, hitting me once might have been an accident.....trying a couple more times because you were too busy looking anywhere but where you were going....earns you dumba-- of the year in my book!


I hate when people do this in the check lanes because they're trying to put their crap on the belt from the "handle-side" of the cart. I had a lady hit me 3 times yesterday when I was paying for my stuff because she was reaching over the seat (which had her purse in it) to grab items to put on the belt. I finally said "Would you like me to grab those for you so you can stop hitting me?" and she says "Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize...." yeah, right....


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 25, 2014)

To that one guest, 

WILL YOU STOP PUTTING UNDERWEAR ON YOUR HEAD! seriously you are 19-20 years, you know better! and just because you and your friends are the only ones in the store does not mean you have to go bat shit crazy! god.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2014)

To that one guest: Don't sit your toddler on my counter. Ever.
She wriggled away & was trying to punch buttons on the register while you were talking to your other child. 
You didn't catch on until I said "Stay put, sweetie!" as she was headed toward the other edge of the counter.
Seriously?


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 26, 2014)

^^^
I hate when they do that red eye. Hate it much much more when the kid has a smelly diaper and the mother doesn't realize it because she is either to used to it and doesn't know how gross her kid smells, or she just doesn't care.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 26, 2014)

To that one guest who drives in the middle of the parking lot lanes..no, the parking lot isn't designed just for you, you have to share it with people driving in the other direction. 
I want to scream at them so badly, but most of them know I work there so I hold my tongue, but won't move out of their way either.


----------



## defang (Oct 26, 2014)

To the elderly guest who rammed with a shopping cart and told me to move out of the way WHILE I was helping a guest and you could've gone around me: I hope you get coal in your stocking and apples instead of Halloween candy.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 27, 2014)

To the guest who snarked that our store is turning into Walmart because 'they have 17 stockers and two cashiers,' it's 9:30 in the effing morning on a Monday. Which makes it both too early for your bullshit and incredibly unlikely we'd actually be given more than two cashiers. Also, have you ever seen a Walmart as tightly zoned as my front end is? Didn't. Think. So.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 28, 2014)

TTOG who tried to get me to price match a toy tonight... HAHA, yeah, no, I'm not going to price match an item when it's a) about a $40 difference, b) based on a screenshot of a website that only lists a price and picture, and c) CLEARLY a different item, completely different color and product description and everything. I was willing to skip asking for a print ad and let you show me the website, but you couldn't find it on the website either. know why? it WASN'T THERE! I looked it up when I got home and the item you wanted was actually cheaper in our store. so good job.

and to that other guest who tried to con us into a price change - first of all, you are known for conning us at the service desk, and you did it tonight too. so we already knew something was up, but you know, it makes it seem just a little sketch when you make it a point to show us that you took a picture of the price tag and explained several times that there was more than one there in the wrong spot. okay, if you knew it was the wrong price, then why not do the right thing? second, I made sure to go back to the shelf myself, and you didn't even make the effort to move all of the items to the wrong spot. real classy.

I'm so tired of people being idiots.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2014)

radiochu said:


> TTOG who tried to get me to price match a toy tonight... HAHA, yeah, no, I'm not going to price match an item when it's a) about a $40 difference, b) based on a screenshot of a website that only lists a price and picture, and c) CLEARLY a different item, completely different color and product description and everything. I was willing to skip asking for a print ad and let you show me the website, but you couldn't find it on the website either. know why? it WASN'T THERE! I looked it up when I got home and the item you wanted was actually cheaper in our store. so good job.
> 
> and to that other guest who tried to con us into a price change - first of all, you are known for conning us at the service desk, and you did it tonight too. so we already knew something was up, but you know, it makes it seem just a little sketch when you make it a point to show us that you took a picture of the price tag and explained several times that there was more than one there in the wrong spot. okay, if you knew it was the wrong price, then why not do the right thing? second, I made sure to go back to the shelf myself, and you didn't even make the effort to move all of the items to the wrong spot. real classy.
> 
> I'm so tired of people being idiots.



This is when I wish GSA's/GSTL's had access to the cameras, pull up the guest moving the items themself, or pull up them swapping clearance stickers between items when they try to be "smart".


----------



## babytrees (Oct 29, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Dying Sun said:
> 
> 
> > Had one guest yell at me cause her "precious little gem from the spawning pits of whatever hole she crawled out of" was climbing on the carts inside the cart well and running on top of them while she was talking to someone, and I asked the kid quite nicely to please not do that as they could get hurt. oh and im sure that calling over the GSA to complain about me "parenting" her child and how unprofessional it was, was a great idea. then you turn back to me and say that ill never know the joys of parenthood if I keep this up was a great thing to say to me. my response Ma'am I was only trying to make sure your child didn't get hurt, also I hate kids so I don't plan on knowing the joys of parenthood anytime soon. yeah see ya later and don't forget your demon spawn.
> ...


I had a similar situation, but then I told the story of my youngest falling out of a highchair on to tile and I just get queasy seeing that. She was a little humbled by that and said sorry. I will admit that there are some demon spawn, err little guests, that I just go by.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 29, 2014)

radiochu said:


> and to that other guest who tried to con us into a price change - first of all, you are known for conning us at the service desk, and you did it tonight too. so we already knew something was up, but you know, it makes it seem just a little sketch when you make it a point to show us that you took a picture of the price tag and explained several times that there was more than one there in the wrong spot. okay, if you knew it was the wrong price, then why not do the right thing? second, I made sure to go back to the shelf myself, and you didn't even make the effort to move all of the items to the wrong spot. real classy.
> 
> I'm so tired of people being idiots.




Well, that was sort of me a couple of weeks ago.

I had to buy laundry detergent. I went back to get the one I normally get, and the entire area was a cluster. Some were in the right spot, but most were in the wrong spot. Many of the type and size I wanted were in the wrong spot, for a $2 price difference (I didn't move any of them around). I grabbed one from the wrong spot, took it up to my GSTL at guest services, and said that it was in the wrong spot and I wanted my guest price challenge for it. Her response? "Yeah, they're always screwing that up." So if my leadership team isn't going to hold people to do their job correctly, then they can give me the damn price difference.


----------



## queencat (Oct 29, 2014)

TTOG, what compelled you to ask two girls, CLEARLY not in any sort of uniform, pushing a cart full of candy and Halloween decorations, if they worked there?

(I had to go into target with a friend to get some Halloween decorations. She doesn't work there, I work only in the front (and I'm new so I barely know where anything is beyond "it's down that direction"), and neither of us were wearing read and/or khaki. Like I get it when I'm shopping before work and someone asks me but jeez....)


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 29, 2014)

queencat said:


> TTOG, what compelled you to ask two girls, CLEARLY not in any sort of uniform, pushing a cart full of candy and Halloween decorations, if they worked there?
> 
> (I had to go into target with a friend to get some Halloween decorations. She doesn't work there, I work only in the front (and I'm new so I barely know where anything is beyond "it's down that direction"), and neither of us were wearing read and/or khaki. Like I get it when I'm shopping before work and someone asks me but jeez....)


I even get asked where things are when I am in other stores shopping. When I say I don't work here,  the people say, I know, you work at target - I thought you might know where a certain item was. It sort of annoys me but if I know or think I can figure out where the item might be I tell them.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2014)

That guest is probably a regular, and recognized you. Most of our regular guests would recognize me even if I came in to shop and wasn't wearing red or khaki.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2014)

TTOG who was bitching that we were sold out of the TP that was "buy x get a $y GC" on the LAST day of the sale.....REALLY?!?!?!?! Maybe you shouldn't wait until the LAST day of the sale to come in and buy it and we wouldn't be sold out of the particular "type" you wanted.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 29, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, that was sort of me a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I had to buy laundry detergent. I went back to get the one I normally get, and the entire area was a cluster. Some were in the right spot, but most were in the wrong spot. Many of the type and size I wanted were in the wrong spot, for a $2 price difference (I didn't move any of them around). I grabbed one from the wrong spot, took it up to my GSTL at guest services, and said that it was in the wrong spot and I wanted my guest price challenge for it. Her response? "Yeah, they're always screwing that up." So if my leadership team isn't going to hold people to do their job correctly, then they can give me the damn price difference.



I can understand if the shelf was messy. I've happily given price changes for that. but the rest of the shelf had a really great zone going, and probably the part that made me headdesk the most was that there were multiple facings of this exact product, with only one facing of the product that was on sale for the lower price. she had moved all but the last one of the product over and very carefully framed the picture to avoid showing the correctly stocked shelf just above it. I wished that I'd offered to walk her back myself and check, but we were so slammed I just rolled over. I haven't yet figured out how to have enough backbone with our known scammers.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 30, 2014)

To that one guest who was doing the office coffee run: For the love of Mrs. Olsen*, when you're getting everyone's order BE SPECIFIC! Do they want whipped cream on their holiday drinks? Iced drinks sweetened? Size?
We're gonna fire options off at you & going 'deer-in-the-headlights' isn't gonna help.

*bonus points if you recognize the reference


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

To the guests in seasonal, can you calm the fuck down?  I went over to seasonal after I clocked out for the night to get 1 bag of candy and it was tore up.  Candy aisles in seasonal were getting empty and I didn't even go near the costume section.  I saw it from a distance and it looked horrible.  All of these parents think they have to dress their kids up just because everyone's else is doing and so they post pictures on Facebook and Instagram.  It's pathetic.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 30, 2014)

Parents buying costumes is pathetic?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Parents buying costumes is pathetic?



Just the ones who are mad that the Frozen costumes are out of stock on October 30th.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 31, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Parents buying costumes is pathetic?
> ...




Wait, you mean to tell me there's a downside to procrastinating?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...



Now where did you get that crazy idea?


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 31, 2014)

Our Frozen costumes were out of stock 30 minutes after they went in stock.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> Our Frozen costumes were out of stock 30 minutes after they went in stock.



Really? I'm shocked.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Oct 31, 2014)

To two guests that came through my line today: how stupid do you think I am? Do you honestly think I won't check the dpci for the set of baby clothing you claim should cost next to nothing and compare it to the clearance sticker you swapped from a different set?  Sure, it is crazy busy today, but not enough that I wouldn't check the tag to see if what you're saying is right.


----------



## Ncondor83 (Oct 31, 2014)

To the guest or guests that kidnapped our baby mannequin and left it in a display playpen, thanks for making my day. Listening to my etls freak out and ask the team if they have seen it on the walkie was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 1, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...



Yep. But I'll tell you about it later.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Nov 1, 2014)

Had a guest yell at another guest to "give her the costume" cause she was here first. Even though the guest with the costume came into the store wearing it...Frozen


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> Our Frozen costumes were out of stock 30 minutes after they went in stock.



Sounds about right


----------



## lovecats (Nov 1, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


That's crazy talk right there!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2014)

To the pretentious guest: You came in wearing the uber-hip uniform (Henley with leggings & riding boots), tossing your hair so much I thought you had a neck injury. After placing your order, I asked for the name on the cup. You were SO clever when you said "Oooooh, today let's make it 'Bob'."
Evidently your attention span doesn't stretch a nano second because you didn't respond when I called 'Bob' a few times so it was left sitting there until you came up looking for it.
I hope it was cold.

To the rude bitch who rattled off her needlessly complex order: I had it down on the first pass yet you insisted on repeating it slowly with your derisive head-tilt. 
Afterwards, you told me how I was the ONLY one to make it JUST RIGHT as if I should've felt honored.
Spot doesn't pay me enough to care about your @!#$ drink. 

Yep, it was a bad day.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Nov 1, 2014)

To that lady who tried to return a Christmas tree that you bought TWO YEARS ago: You were lying. Nobody talked to you on the phone this morning from the guest service desk, telling you that you could return that. I was over there all day and the GSTL didn't talk to you either. Also, when you threw a fit, insisting we do the return for you and the LOD agreed, I would've just shut up and taken the gift card instead of insisting that we put it on your debit card that wasn't even the one you originally paid with. Please don't ever come back.


----------



## doodlebug (Nov 2, 2014)

To that one guest: You're a loony bitch. I was talking to a guest about the red card. She already had the credit so I mentioned that we had a debit as well and blah blah blah. So this lady behind her says "YEAH, so now instead of letting people steal your credit card, now they wanna steal your checking account and pass it around like candy." so I snapped back with "ACTUALLY, the card is PIN protected and your checking account information isn't accessible from the card...it's actually SAFER than your regular debit card." But it was pointless. She'd already ruined the red card pitch for four of my cashiers since she had to yell everything she said.

Then we had a register go down and she yells "I KNEW IT!!! THEY said we'd have computer trouble today because of the sun spots." UM NO. We have computer trouble because NCR sucks a big one. Go home and readjust your aluminum foil hat.


----------



## doodlebug (Nov 2, 2014)

hannahlouwho said:


> To that lady who tried to return a Christmas tree that you bought TWO YEARS ago: You were lying. Nobody talked to you on the phone this morning from the guest service desk, telling you that you could return that. I was over there all day and the GSTL didn't talk to you either. Also, when you threw a fit, insisting we do the return for you and the LOD agreed, I would've just shut up and taken the gift card instead of insisting that we put it on your debit card that wasn't even the one you originally paid with. Please don't ever come back.



I had a guest the other day try to return some curtain rods from 2008 insisting she bought it 3 weeks ago. It was "Target Home" brand and it even had one of the old clearance stickers. It was pretty hilarious actually.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Nov 2, 2014)

To All Those F'in Guests:

NO.  You may not return that halloween costume.  I will not take it.  I don't give a flying sack of shit monkeys that you didn't use it.  No. The "manager" did not tell you to bring it back.  

NO.  You may not return that haloween costume.

NO.  There is no way I can take that halloween costume.

NO.  I am the manager.

NO.  

NO.

NO.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 2, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> To All Those F'in Guests:
> 
> NO.  You may not return that halloween costume.  I will not take it.  I don't give a flying sack of shit monkeys that you didn't use it.  No. The "manager" did not tell you to bring it back.
> 
> ...



Last year we were told to override it and do it. This year, since I was gsa yesterday, and no one told me anything, my GSTMs turned them down and I backed them up as necessary. Sure, I could have done it, but nope. It was on the receipt.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 2, 2014)

Our ETL-HR made us take a bunch of them back.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 2, 2014)

I told one guest over the phone that we'd let her return it, but she called beforehand, and said if we still had the costume in question what she really wanted to do was exchange it. She had a halloween party this weekend her child was going to and intended to wear the costume to, and the zipper on the costume in question broke after being worn to trick or treat in on halloween night. Not sure whether we actually had the costume when she came in as she called about 2.5 hours before I left for the day, but I'm sure the closing GSA didn't give her a fuss if she came in later in the day and said she'd spoken to me earlier in the day.

I did turn away all the other people we had attempt to return costumes though.


----------



## judgemental (Nov 2, 2014)

TTOG who always complains about getting hacked again while shopping at Target, don't shop at Target... or anywhere else for that matter. If you're so scared of your credit card information, you shouldn't be shopping anywhere that takes credit cards or debit cards. Leave me alone. Stop asking me if it's safe.. it's safe (or at least that's what the tell us to tell you).


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> hannahlouwho said:
> 
> 
> > To that lady who tried to return a Christmas tree that you bought TWO YEARS ago: You were lying. Nobody talked to you on the phone this morning from the guest service desk, telling you that you could return that. I was over there all day and the GSTL didn't talk to you either. Also, when you threw a fit, insisting we do the return for you and the LOD agreed, I would've just shut up and taken the gift card instead of insisting that we put it on your debit card that wasn't even the one you originally paid with. Please don't ever come back.
> ...


Had a guest attempt to return strings of last yr's Christmas lights. When she insisted they were THIS yr's, I pointed out the copyright yr on the box that was LAST yr's. She looked, snapped them up & stomped off.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 2, 2014)

To the guest a few days back who was my first guest:

You're awesome. Thank you for understanding that it was my first day and I knew almost nothing. Even though we couldn't find you what you were looking for, thanks for making my first guest experience pleasant!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Jill of All Trades said:
> 
> 
> > To All Those F'in Guests:
> ...



If I remember correctly, my store would only do no-receipt returns for costumes last year. That way, they wouldn't get the full value back, or if it was after everything went salvage, they'd get nothing.

I'm not sure how we've been handling it this year.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 4, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> If I remember correctly, my store would only do no-receipt returns for costumes last year. That way, they wouldn't get the full value back, or if it was after everything went salvage, they'd get nothing.
> 
> I'm not sure how we've been handling it this year.



Went salvage = nothing?

That for costumes, or is that how your store handles all such items? We've always grabbed a PDA and checked the last selling price and offered to return it at that price.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly, my store would only do no-receipt returns for costumes last year. That way, they wouldn't get the full value back, or if it was after everything went salvage, they'd get nothing.
> ...



It was only for costumes. We were already "vibing" by allowing the no-receipt returns on them. The system would've denied receipt/look-up returns since they had to be returned by Halloween.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly, my store would only do no-receipt returns for costumes last year. That way, they wouldn't get the full value back, or if it was after everything went salvage, they'd get nothing.
> ...



Yeah, that doesn't work for holiday clearance and one spot. Because it is PLU and not actual clearance, after it salvages out, the last selling price is full price.  Fine fun!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



I think Nauzhror was asking what you normally do for missed salvage items.  Do you refuse to do the return (best practice) or give the last selling price (vibe)? Or is it only the costumes you don't do the returns for when they go salvage.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2014)

I told one of my GSTLs that I turned down costume returns this weekend because it was on the receipt and that no one told me differently, and that last year we overrode them with the override code. My GSTL said that we were not overriding it this year, it was on the receipt, and our vibe score is high enough without going around a clearly spelled out policy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I think Nauzhror was asking what you normally do for missed salvage items.  Do you refuse to do the return (best practice) or give the last selling price (vibe)? Or is it only the costumes you don't do the returns for when they go salvage.



It was only the costumes. We would only do what the POS would allow us to do without an override.

I don't spend enough time at the service desk to know what we normally do with no-receipt returns for items that have gone salvage. I would hope the returns get denied as per best practice, but we were without an ETL-GE for a while, and the ETL who covered GE in the interim is very pro-Vibe. So who knows anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

To guests in general at Target, do you really have to stand like 6 inches behind me and be looking over my shoulder while I'm paying for my purchase and pressing my PIN on the keypad?  Manners?  Anyone?  Step the fuck back, mind your own business, and wait your turn.  How old are you?  Seriously, do you not have manners and patience?  I swear the cash register lanes are too narrow and too close to each other.  I don't want to be too close to strangers when I'm waiting to buy my shit in line.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems like this is the only time of year that I actually get to enforce a policy at GS.  I kind of like doing it.

The big problem with this Vibe thing is that it means that our best service goes to our WORST guests.  I hate that the nice guests who take "I'm sorry our policy is not to accept that return" for an answer get shafted where the people who whine and complain and threaten to call corporate get (sometimes literally) money thrown at them until they're "happy."  We should either be overriding everything for everyone and totally ignoring policy, or we should be strictly following policy.  It's like when backup cashiers refuse to turn on their lights- that just means the inconsiderate guests have a shorter line.  Stupid, stupid stupid.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 7, 2014)

TTOG: Enough already! I can't look up your damned Red Card using your phone number! Do you really want a perfect stranger to have access  to your credit or debit card information?!


----------



## radiochu (Nov 7, 2014)

TTOG: thanks for giving me the warm fuzzies yesterday/today. not because you were NICE, of course, because you weren't. you were a royal bitch. if you had been slightly less of one, I may have been nice and called over the GSTL to see if he'd approve of me matching an online-only offer for you. instead, I returned your items as you demanded to let you order them online as flexible fulfillment so you could get the offer. sure, I probably COULD have explained that FF orders can take as long as four hours to fulfill. I maybe even SHOULD have. but you were singing sarcastically to your infant son the whole time about how you had wasted an entire day and ignoring my spiel throughout the return because you were absorbed in putting through the order on your phone. it would have been rude to interrupt you, right? so on we went, Smile Smile Smile the whole time. I told my GSTL the story later when he asked why you were camping my service desk. he totally backed me up. we shared a good laugh over it. maybe I am a horrible, evil person. and I'm pretty sure you were still pissed at me when you came to pick up your order today.

but damn it felt good!


----------



## queencat (Nov 8, 2014)

TTOG: lane light off is the international symbol for a closed lane. My light was off, the one in front of me was off (no cashier either!) and my neighbors was off. Do not whine when I politely suggest you move to a different lane. (it was past quitting time for both me and my neighbor, and we were both finishing up with our last guests. The guest walks up, too busy texting to even look to see where she was going, and complained that she was ready to leave her stuff right there when we both asked her to move to an open lane, which was a whole FOR STEPS  TO HER LEFT)


----------



## Ethereal (Nov 8, 2014)

TTOG: Thank you so much for letting me spend a good 7 minutes bagging your $400+ worth of purchases and letting me play Tetris trying to fit them all on the bag area rather than putting them in your cart, only to promptly take everything back _out_ of your bags when the transaction was complete and spending 10 minutes standing next to my register comparing every hand towel and banana against your receipt. I should have pretended I didn't hear your request for bags.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2014)

To the Hot Wheels guy: Yes, we only have a handful of Hot Wheels cars in the store. Why? Because people buy them for their children. And directing profane insults at me and my co-worker is not going to make a casepack of Hot Wheels magically appear in the backroom.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2014)

To that one guest: Please don't ask me how my day is going because I KNOW you don't give a rat's ass about it.
Lord knows I don't give a crap about how you're going to be bored at some high society soiree but oh, you guess I wouldn't know anything about THAT. 
Actually I do but thanks for assuming, asshat.


----------



## Inception (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol today I was bombarded with four guests asking me questions at the same time. I'm new (hard lines) and I try my best to help the guests. I just find it frustrating that some guests have this entitlement, they are so impatience as people. They don't even try to find the product they are looking for. They just need someone else to their shopping for them. Maine are not even happy if I give them the aisle number, they want me to walk and show them exactly where the product is. Lol I guess I just need to get used to it. I just hope I get better on hard lines (like knowing where stuff is).


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 10, 2014)

Inception said:


> Lol today I was bombarded with four guests asking me questions at the same time. I'm new (hard lines) and I try my best to help the guests. I just find it frustrating that some guests have this entitlement, they are so impatience as people. They don't even try to find the product they are looking for. They just need someone else to their shopping for them. Maine are not even happy if I give them the aisle number, they want me to walk and show them exactly where the product is. Lol I guess I just need to get used to it. I just hope I get better on hard lines (like knowing where stuff is).



If you're getting crowded by needy guests, walkie for another TM to come over and help out. Believe me, you don't want to keep "those" guests waiting.

The more you're on the floor, the better you'll know the floor. When you're helping guests find things, walk with them to the department so you'll see the item and remember its location.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 11, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To the Hot Wheels guy: Yes, we only have a handful of Hot Wheels cars in the store. Why? Because people buy them for their children. And directing profane insults at me and my co-worker is not going to make a casepack of Hot Wheels magically appear in the backroom.



That's a bummer. The Hot Wheels guys that come to my store are really nice and understanding when we don't have any more in stock.  They're seasoned toy collectors and know the score--when you're on the hunt, sometimes you come up empty-handed.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 11, 2014)

Inception said:


> Lol today I was bombarded with four guests asking me questions at the same time. I'm new (hard lines) and I try my best to help the guests. I just find it frustrating that some guests have this entitlement, they are so impatience as people. They don't even try to find the product they are looking for. They just need someone else to their shopping for them. Maine are not even happy if I give them the aisle number, they want me to walk and show them exactly where the product is. Lol I guess I just need to get used to it. I just hope I get better on hard lines (like knowing where stuff is).



I had a similar situation today. While I was working PFresh freezer stuff out, three guests approached me simultaneously all asking about the location of three different types of product. The silly part is, I had seen each of those guests marching up and down Market, not in the sections that would make sense for the items they were looking for (sunscreen, flash drives, and diapers). If everyone used their brain for a minute a day, the world would be a better place. 

You'll definitely get a working knowledge of where everything is in time. I'm on Flow, and and I've bowled out and worked every aisle in the store except for softlines, and I know the store like the proverbial back of my hand. 

TTOG: Every store in the area is sold out of that doll. Yes, I realize there's a Cartwheel coupon for it expiring today. That's probably a contributing factor in it being sold out today. No, I can't order one for you. No, I will not check the back room again. Ya snooze ya lose.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 11, 2014)

We had a guest ask for the doll, she then started screaming at the Electronics TM saying she wanted them to check the cameras to see if he really checked for her because he wasn't in the backroom for very long and should be fired for only pretending to have checked. Fun lady.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> We had a guest ask for the doll, she then started screaming at the Electronics TM saying she wanted them to check the cameras to see if he really checked for her because he wasn't in the backroom for very long and should be fired for only pretending to have checked. Fun lady.



Always remember: When "checking" the backroom for an item, spend a minimum of five minutes back there!


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 14, 2014)

TTOG: I was coming back from fitting room on my way to clock out. The guest stops me and holds up a pair of womens rolled up tights. He wanted to know if they were opaque. I take them in my hand ,looking at them, and frankly my mind went blank and I said I couldn't remember what opague meant. The guest says you can't see thru it, if you could it would be sheer. I laughed and told him I thought he knew a little too much about stockings. He laughed and said well there's always the weekend. Good laugh after a long day!


----------



## judgemental (Nov 15, 2014)

TTOG I'm sorry you're so entitled to think that we _have _to ring you up just because you see that there's no on behind my last guest. No my lane is closed. It has been closed for the past 2 minutes. I was helping my last guest and I'm already a couple of  minutes past my clock out time. I don't care.

TTOG who asked me why their card got declined, I'm sorry I don't know. It never tells us, but you also didn't have to get mad at me for _your_ card getting declined. It's not my responsibility to keep tabs on your card. I saw you huffing and puffing and rolling your eyes at me. Please kindly f-off.


----------



## RedMan (Nov 15, 2014)

TTOG:  OK.  So you got away with returning garbage Keurigs and $200 airbeds with "the pretty" boss.  But I'm ugly and you can GTF out of my store.  Yes, I'm clearly a failure because I work at Target and you are a success because you dumpster dive to cheat Target out of $200.  Yeah, right.  Out.  Out.  Out, I said!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2014)

Can you do that at my SB counter? <3

To that one b!tch: You swept up to the counter ignoring the sign (posted after we ran out of several popular syrups) & proceeded to order nearly every.damn.one.
As you got more & more exasperated, I kept pointing to the sign until you noticed.
"Well, that's just great!" you snapped in true Leona Helmsley fashion, "Why in hell did I even BOTHER coming here?!"
I was about to offer an answer that would've gotten me termed but my TL took me by the shoulders, turned me around & sent me to the supply area for frapp base.
He said later that I'm not allowed to get fired until AFTER Q4.
I told him I couldn't promise anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

What's the deal with the attitude that guests have when they ask for an item that we don't sell?  I mean seriously? 
Accept defeat and move on.  I wanted an individual duraflame log the other night and looked at the Target I work at and no dice.  Target only sells bundles.  So you know what I did?  I waited a couple of days and went to Wal Mart and got some rinky dink brand fire starter for like 4 dollars.

I'm just getting really tired of the servant/slave treatment.  Yeah, I know it's retail and it sucks but hey just because you're a customer(yes, they are customers, not guests because I didn't invite them) does not make me your bitch or servant or slave.  Treat me with some respect.  I don't think you would like it if I went to your work and did you the way you did me. 

I think my annoyance of that is a clear sign that I need to finally nut up and part ways with retail and Target forever... forever young.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2014)

Alrighty, so I like to check the guest survey responses, see how my department is doing. I saw one guest survey response "you need to organize your market section better so I don't have to spend 20 minutes finding everything. Remember your biggest competitor is Amazon." then she came in the next day and had the GSA do her shopping for her. And complained to our STL to boot. So, I have a list of things to say to that one guest.

1) We, at the store level, do not decide the layout of where stuff goes, I am sorry. The frozen section does not make much sense. It is not our fault.

2) Yes, our biggest competition is Amazon. However, I am 99% sure that, while I look on Amazon right now, Amy's Black Bean and Vegetable Enchilada, 9.5 oz, that costs $51.76 on Amazon, is nowhere near the low prices that Target has. I am fairly certain that for frozen foods, which was all you came here for, the prices cannot compare. Target beats Amazon for frozen food, no contest, so shut up.

3) I hope you lose those coupons that our STL gave you.

4) If you are going to have our GSA shop for you, FOLLOW HER. You are not a queen, stop standing at the front and waiting for GSA to come back. Also give a list instead of sending her item by item.

5) We won't have to deal with you much longer though, which is nice. RIP annoying guest ???? - 2014/2015


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 16, 2014)

Me: "Good morning! Can I help you find something?"
Guest: "Yes!" *walks away*

Every day.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> What's the deal with the attitude that guests have when they ask for an item that we don't sell?  I mean seriously?
> Accept defeat and move on.  I wanted an individual duraflame log the other night and looked at the Target I work at and no dice.  Target only sells bundles.  So you know what I did?  I waited a couple of days and went to Wal Mart and got some rinky dink brand fire starter for like 4 dollars.



I will say I have regular guests that when we don't carry something if I know who does they are cool. Seasonal stuff is a biggie like swimming goggles. But most people can F off. I am not a genie who can make stuff appear just for you. If I could I wouldn't be working at Target.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

Amen, Bosch!

If I had super powers of any kind, I wouldn't be working at Target too.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 17, 2014)

TTOG who thinks that going to the service desk after I said no is going to get you anywhere. - I love seeing your face when guest services calls for gstl and I show up...


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 17, 2014)

TTOG: this perfectly sums up what I was feeling during our interaction.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> What's the deal with the attitude that guests have when they ask for an item that we don't sell?  I mean seriously?
> Accept defeat and move on.  I wanted an individual duraflame log the other night and looked at the Target I work at and no dice.  Target only sells bundles.  So you know what I did?  I waited a couple of days and went to Wal Mart and got some rinky dink brand fire starter for like 4 dollars.
> 
> I'm just getting really tired of the servant/slave treatment.  Yeah, I know it's retail and it sucks but hey just because you're a customer(yes, they are customers, not guests because I didn't invite them) does not make me your bitch or servant or slave.  Treat me with some respect.  I don't think you would like it if I went to your work and did you the way you did me.
> ...


I had a guest argue with me for 5 minutes the other day because he ALWAYS buys his 'GREAT VALUE IBUPROFEN' here. Even after I pulled up the WalMart site to show him that "Great Value" is THEIR store brand, he didn't believe me!


----------



## RedMan (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a guest ask for an H&B item in a size larger than we carry.  Of course, we don't even have a shelf spot for the larger item but he was sure he bought it AT THIS VERY TARGET before.  OK.  So I take the two smaller boxes, look at the price, almost offered him the two for the same price as he paid for the larger size AT THIS VERY TARGET.  Then I stopped, smiled, apologized to the guest and put the two smaller boxes under the counter.  After he left the counter, the dear pharmacist said, "Um, you were about to give him the smaller boxes for that price, weren't you?"   Yep, had he said AT THIS VERY TARGET one less time, I'd have done that for him.  But he used just too many AT THIS VERY TARGETs with me.  I have a limit.


----------



## FlowChick (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't you love it when someone looks at something and doesn't even put it back how or where it was right in front of you. I gave this lady a hard ARE U SERIOUS??? look today. The laziness is GREAT. -_-


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 18, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> What's the deal with the attitude that guests have when they ask for an item that we don't sell?  I mean seriously?
> Accept defeat and move on.  I wanted an individual duraflame log the other night and looked at the Target I work at and no dice.  Target only sells bundles.  So you know what I did?  I waited a couple of days and went to Wal Mart and got some rinky dink brand fire starter for like 4 dollars.
> 
> I'm just getting really tired of the servant/slave treatment.  Yeah, I know it's retail and it sucks but hey just because you're a customer(yes, they are customers, not guests because I didn't invite them) does not make me your bitch or servant or slave.  Treat me with some respect.  I don't think you would like it if I went to your work and did you the way you did me.
> ...


The customer is always right, the guest is just someone visiting. That is why they are guests.


----------



## judgemental (Nov 20, 2014)

TTOG, if I'm on the phone with my stuff in my hands what makes you think I'm currently on the clock? Please stop following me around asking me where stuff if. I'm off. I've had it with people all day.



FlowChick said:


> Don't you love it when someone looks at something and doesn't even put it back how or where it was right in front of you


Being in the front lanes I always catch people just leaving stuff by the magazine racks or the gum. I actually called out two guests the other day because they had just put piles of clothes that they didn't want on the register besides me. Apparently they didn't think I'd catch them but when I asked if that was theirs they were so shocked that I would even ask them that. I told them I would take it and made them walk back to the register and give me all the clothes. They were pretty pissed off but embarrassed.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 21, 2014)

to that one guest - well, to many of those guests - FLUSH THE TOILET!!!!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 21, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> to that one guest - well, to many of those guests - FLUSH THE TOILET!!!!


To PEOPLE IN GENERAL, flush the toilet! Grown men and women should know how to do so, but decide not to.


----------



## RedMan (Nov 21, 2014)

They don't want to touch the flush handle.  These are the same people who won't turn off the water.  If you're so freakin' afraid of germs, why not wait til you get home to pee?


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 21, 2014)

My Mother taught me to flush the toilet in a public restroom with the sole of my shoe.   Some things Mama taught me I continue to do....


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 21, 2014)

We have someone in our store ( pretty much has to be a team member cause its in the mens room by backroom) who spits on the floor and in the sink. Drives me nuts...so damn disgusting .


----------



## RedMan (Nov 21, 2014)

I checked a guest with re-usable bags because, and she really said, "I can't believe Target is still killing the planet with plastic bags."  Then I see her in the restroom, leaving the water running. I guess wasting water is ok because droughts only affect people in other places.  Plastic bags kill the whole planet.  Sheesh.


----------



## queencat (Nov 21, 2014)

RedMan said:


> I checked a guest with re-usable bags because, and she really said, "I can't believe Target is still killing the planet with plastic bags."  Then I see her in the restroom, leaving the water running. I guess wasting water is ok because droughts only affect people in other places.  Plastic bags kill the whole planet.  Sheesh.



Plastic bags kill cute little animals! Droughts only affect icky poor people. They're not cute like squirrels and need to go buy more money. /sarcasm.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 21, 2014)

To that one guest: I don't care what you do or how many servants you have back home. Nothing gives you the right to be rude. This "stupid fucking American" was about ready to call Hardlines 4 on you.

To those countless guests: We just had a major snowstorm and haven't had any deliveries. Do you honestly believe we're going to have shovels and snowbrushes in stock?


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 22, 2014)

To that one guest- A fellow team member over heard you make a comment , as we walked by to go to break. You said that no one worked here ( Spot) has a brain. I don't know why you were so rude...but here is what I would love to say to you. I hope you have a great day and enjoy the rest of your weekend.....I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving and your Christmas is one of the best you have ever had ....I may be brainless ( at least according to you) but I will never be rude.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2014)

To that teenager: Don't just stand there while mumbling about what you want; make a choice quick before the guests behind you attack. Address me directly; you're not too good to talk to a barista. You finally decided on a 'fancy-sounding' drink then brought it up after a few sips, saying it 'wasn't sweet enough'. Ask what's in the drink before your mom plops down $4.00, kiddo.
Now, go away kid. Ya bother me. (in my best W.C. Fields voice).


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 23, 2014)

TTOG: Our stores are for the most part autonomous. You do not tell one store what you want to happen at another store and expect it to be made so.

You came to a local store to get an item, they didn't have it in the color you wanted so you asked them to call our store, have us put it on hold for you, and to have it marked down 20% for your inconvenience.

Sadly our operator told them yes, so we were willing to honor it, she shouldn't have done so, we didn't cause you any inconvenience, there's no reason we should lose money because another store was out of an item.

You then get to our store and complain that the box is damaged, don't want the item even at 20% off, and you want me to call a third store, tell them to put one on hold, to ensure its box is immaculate, and then tell them to mark it down for you.

Damn right I told you no, if you want something at my store you take it up with me, not at another store and ask them to tell me what to do. The same way, if you want a discount at some other Target, you take that up with their management, I am not their boss, they do not take orders from me.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 23, 2014)

To that one guest - I don't care if you are calling corporate because I wouldn't adjust your month old receipt for a coupon. Let me spell my name for you P-I-N-K. Got it? It's four letters.. 
I told you the policy was within three days. Why do you think that I should change the store policy for you? What makes you think you are above policies?  I don't care that you spend thousands of dollars at target. So do most of the people who don't argue over a little coupon. 
Listen to what you are saying.. You want me to bend the rules for your 50¢ coupon, and yes there are ways I could but why should I? Is it because you are used to getting your way?  

When you said you were calling corporate, you sounded like a kid who got mad in the sand box - I'm taking my toys and going home..


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2014)

While I was at SD one time, a woman was yelling at me "Do you know how many THOUSANDS of DOLLARS I spend here each year?!"
An older well-dressed woman behind her snorted & said "Thousands? I spend TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars here!"
When the first woman stormed off, the older one came up muttering "Rookie...."
Made my day.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 24, 2014)

TTOG- You were such a pleasure to help. If every guest was like you I honestly think the world of Spot would be a better place


----------



## queencat (Nov 24, 2014)

TTOG who insisted yes, we could look up his redcard, we've done it 10x in the last year!!!!!!

I'm both cashier and service desk trained, been here for 3 months, and told you no
GSA who's been here 3 years told you no
GSTL who's been here 10 years (which I think is how old the Redcard is), told you no
So if you still wanna fight and call us dumb bitches you're only showing your own stupidity.


----------



## Inception (Nov 24, 2014)

To that one guest:
So I'll start by saying that I didn't get mad with this guest, I just that it was really funny. At the check lanes


queencat said:


> TTOG who insisted yes, we could look up his redcard, we've done it 10x in the last year!!!!!!
> 
> I'm both cashier and service desk trained, been here for 3 months, and told you no
> GSA who's been here 3 years told you no
> ...



I hate when guests do this! They want to have it their way no matter what. That includes guests thinking Target carries every imaginable item out there. If I say Target does not carry it, do not freaking tell me you saw the item last week on an aisle. Do not be a freaking liar to cover your own *** and please keep your ego on check. This was after searching in mydevice, Target.com, and googling the item.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 25, 2014)

queencat said:


> TTOG who insisted yes, we could look up his redcard, we've done it 10x in the last year!!!!!!
> 
> I'm both cashier and service desk trained, been here for 3 months, and told you no
> GSA who's been here 3 years told you no
> ...


Probably got his Redcard confused with some other discount  program from  somewhere else. Because nobody can be ignorant enough to want strangers accessing his credit card info like that, right?


----------



## queencat (Nov 25, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> Probably got his Redcard confused with some other discount  program from  somewhere else. Because nobody can be ignorant enough to want strangers accessing his credit card info like that, right?



When he asked why not I told him it was a security feature and he insisted "WELL I'LL JUST SHOW YOU MY LISCENSE!!". Yes, the magical license that can never be copied down or forged.


----------



## Mattster (Nov 25, 2014)

To that one guest who said im a horrible cart attendant because the cards are dirty.. im sorry, but my job is to collect the carts, not clean each one that disgusting guests like you trash up with ketchup & mustard, dirty diapers, full sodas just dumped all over the carts. The things iv found in carts has really made me lose hope. And dont even get me started on that one guest who almost ran my ass over in the parking lot. That rant could fill a book


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2014)

To that one mom: I'm sure in theory it seemed like a great idea to get your kids up early (a baby & a toddler), bring them to the store in their pajamas, buy them some breakfast to eat in the cart while you shopped.
What you DIDN'T anticipate was a stubborn toddler who didn't like ANY of your breakfast selections (no, cakepops are NOT an option),  threw a big tantrum, refused to get in the cart, hit the baby & threw everything you'd just bought to eat on the floor.
Fail, big time.


----------



## Mugen (Nov 26, 2014)

TTOG: my STL, Corporate, and I do not care if the 40" Element TV was on the site, as you said, the site said it is available on the 27th y'know tomorrow. No we will not sell you one because "Corporate Said So". Go right ahead and call corporate again, telling them every sob story in the book will not get them to budge, even if you _*REALLY* *NEED*_ that TV because you have really bad knees. You can come tomorrow wait in line like every other guest that _*REALLY NEEDS*_ that TV.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2014)

Mugen said:


> TTOG: my STL, Corporate, and I do not care if the 40" Element TV was on the site, as you said, the site said it is available on the 27th y'know tomorrow. No we will not sell you one because "Corporate Said So". Go right ahead and call corporate again, telling them every sob story in the book will not get them to budge, even if you _*REALLY* *NEED*_ that TV because you have really bad knees. You can come tomorrow wait in line like every other guest that _*REALLY NEEDS*_ that TV.



Getting Black Friday sales early is the one thing corporate won't budge on.

At least it's something.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 26, 2014)

RedMan said:


> I had a guest ask for an H&B item in a size larger than we carry.  Of course, we don't even have a shelf spot for the larger item but he was sure he bought it AT THIS VERY TARGET before.  OK.  So I take the two smaller boxes, look at the price, almost offered him the two for the same price as he paid for the larger size AT THIS VERY TARGET.  Then I stopped, smiled, apologized to the guest and put the two smaller boxes under the counter.  After he left the counter, the dear pharmacist said, "Um, you were about to give him the smaller boxes for that price, weren't you?"   Yep, had he said AT THIS VERY TARGET one less time, I'd have done that for him.  But he used just too many AT THIS VERY TARGETs with me.  I have a limit.


He may have bought it AT THAT VERY TARGET.....6-12 months ago and you no longer carry the larger size. Inventory is not eternal


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Mugen said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: my STL, Corporate, and I do not care if the 40" Element TV was on the site, as you said, the site said it is available on the 27th y'know tomorrow. No we will not sell you one because "Corporate Said So". Go right ahead and call corporate again, telling them every sob story in the book will not get them to budge, even if you _*REALLY* *NEED*_ that TV because you have really bad knees. You can come tomorrow wait in line like every other guest that _*REALLY NEEDS*_ that TV.
> ...



Apparently one of our nearby stores missed that memo. Our STL had to get involved.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

To the cornbread guest: Hahaha fuck you. You were at the register and wanted us to bring up something that you forgot. I tried searching on the PDA, so did the softlines girl who was helping. We couldn't find it, so you came over and showed us where it was on the end cap.

Lazy bitch haha you had to get it yourself.

Also you grabbed the wrong item so it was even better that when I pointed that out.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 27, 2014)

To all the guests who leave soiled diapers on the lot and in the carts - thank you for your offering of feces and urine! I wish I could thank you in person!!!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 27, 2014)

To that guest: I don't care how "important" you are, how big your office in the "big city" is, you do not have the right to put your hands on me, repeatedly. One or two taps on the shoulder to get my attention is commonplace, but grabbing my arm and pulling me is not. I was one more unwanted touch away from calling the LOD and having you ejected citing "hostile work environment" because you were obviously using your weight and touch as a method of intimidation to make me do what you wanted. Also, if you're standing so in my face that your large midsection is pushed up against my chest, YOU ARE TOO CLOSE. Thank goodness I had to clock out so I could leave you to do your own shopping. Just because you're "important" doesn't mean you can touch people whenever. And if you're so important you should be able to pay the extra $0.59 for a box of Raisin Bran here than Walmart without a 10-minute bitch fest.

To that same guest: This red thing on my hip is for me, not you. It's even called MYdevice! It is not to be your personal price scanner because you can't figure out how to work the spill station ones and can't be assed to read labels. You can scan the item by holding it under the spill station scanner, not RIGHT AGAINST THE SCANNER like I pointed out to you, OR you can punch the DPCI in with the numbers on the side. And yes, if I scan something and it says $3.99, it is going to ring up at $3.99. Yes, it is the right item. Yes, I scanned the right barcode, as evidenced by the fact that it's the ONLY BARCODE on the item.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 27, 2014)

TTOG. you are a nasty vile person. why did you think you can return pants after your child had pissed in them. like seriously that smell will haunt me for months.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2014)

To the guest bothering me and everybody else in the store for your element TV: hahaha fuck you I'm glad you didn't get it you old bag of bones


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the guest bothering me and everybody else in the store for your element TV: hahaha fuck you I'm glad you didn't get it you old bag of bones


I had 1 man tell me he was 8th in line, but didn't have a number.  We passed out numbers for the TV, you were probably 800th in line you old fart.  He came up to me about 30 mins after we opened looking for that 40" element TV, they were all gone 10 mins into opening, and you had to have a number to get one, dumb ass.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 28, 2014)

To that one guest...no, that vacuum wasn't over half off...you grabbed the one next to the empty spot on the shelf. Not my fault. But the weird part? When I told you that, you grumbled at me and tried to walk out the door with it without paying for it! Umm? Just because you don't like the price doesn't mean you get the item for free. You looked awfully surprised when I stopped you from walking out the door with it. Moron.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 28, 2014)

TTOG: Please, for the love of God, refrain from spraying yourself with what smells like a gallon of strong scented perfume before trying on cloths.  I had to defect out two pairs of jeans that smelled like you doused them in absinthe.


----------



## SalesFloorGal (Nov 29, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOG: Please, for the love of God, refrain from spraying yourself with what smells like a gallon of strong scented perfume before trying on cloths.  I had to defect out two pairs of jeans that smelled like you doused them in absinthe.


These guests drive me nuts! We would try to let the clothes just air out but still they would smell! Such a waste.


----------



## RhettB (Nov 29, 2014)

SalesFloorGal said:


> Reshop Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: Please, for the love of God, refrain from spraying yourself with what smells like a gallon of strong scented perfume before trying on cloths.  I had to defect out two pairs of jeans that smelled like you doused them in absinthe.
> ...



Could be an improvement.  Perhaps they are just masking a more foul stench.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 29, 2014)

TTOG: on Thursday night, thank you for asking me if I spent time with my family and had dinner before I came in. I did and I appreciated that you asked.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeans? Women put perfume on their legs?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 29, 2014)

Kartman said:


> Jeans? Women put perfume on their legs?



The lady had on so much perfume that the smell permeated everything she tried on. I even had to have someone take the defected items to the service desk ASAP because the fragrance was going to stink up the reshop we had at the fitting room.  I guess we were pretty fortunate that she only left two things behind that she didn't wish to purchase.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 29, 2014)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To that guest: I don't care how "important" you are, how big your office in the "big city" is, you do not have the right to put your hands on me, repeatedly. One or two taps on the shoulder to get my attention is commonplace, but grabbing my arm and pulling me is not. I was one more unwanted touch away from calling the LOD and having you ejected citing "hostile work environment" because you were obviously using your weight and touch as a method of intimidation to make me do what you wanted. Also, if you're standing so in my face that your large midsection is pushed up against my chest, YOU ARE TOO CLOSE. Thank goodness I had to clock out so I could leave you to do your own shopping. Just because you're "important" doesn't mean you can touch people whenever. And if you're so important you should be able to pay the extra $0.59 for a box of Raisin Bran here than Walmart without a 10-minute bitch fest.
> 
> To that same guest: This red thing on my hip is for me, not you. It's even called MYdevice! It is not to be your personal price scanner because you can't figure out how to work the spill station ones and can't be assed to read labels. You can scan the item by holding it under the spill station scanner, not RIGHT AGAINST THE SCANNER like I pointed out to you, OR you can punch the DPCI in with the numbers on the side. And yes, if I scan something and it says $3.99, it is going to ring up at $3.99. Yes, it is the right item. Yes, I scanned the right barcode, as evidenced by the fact that it's the ONLY BARCODE on the item.



Touch me and you will be getting your teeth back when you shit them out.. I do not let anyone lay hands on me.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 29, 2014)

TTOG: toys is a mess you say? Gee, I can't imagine why, maybe we should check a calendar?!

Seriously, I'm done with the holidays.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 29, 2014)

TTOG that asks "How fresh is that popcorn?"

Be glad I didn't choke slam  you!


----------



## judgemental (Nov 30, 2014)

To Those Guests: I'm sorry the carts are wet.... but did you not see that it was raining outside? Like what makes you think the carts are going to be spotless clean? IT'S RAINING OUTSIDE. STOP COMPLAINING


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kartman said:


> TTOG that asks "How fresh is that popcorn?"
> 
> Be glad I didn't choke slam  you!


I get that at SB: "What's your freshest brew?"
That right there will get you the stalest cup of caffeine swill.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 30, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Kartman said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG that asks "How fresh is that popcorn?"
> ...




The sad part is, not one of those people would understand how insulting that is if you tried to explain it for a week.


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Dec 1, 2014)

to the guest who was DEAD CERTAIN he handed me six dollars when he actually handed me five:

i made a point to count the bills three separate times, because i found it strange that you paid for your $5.xx transaction with exact change, but were acting like i owed you money back. so no, i didn't owe you a dollar, and you're really in no position to criticize my ability to do math when you can't even count singles.


----------



## Inception (Dec 2, 2014)

What do you guys think when guests say "you would know this" with a condescending tone when asking where an item is? Unfortunately I think it's impossible to know where exactly each item at Target is, so I use mydevice to help me. It annoys me when guests think just because we work there we know where everything is. Definitely the culture of entitlement and impatience.

edit: Just to clear up some things. I'm saying I get annoyed when a guest ask me where an exact item is (like brand and everything) and expect an exact aisle and section the second they finish their sentence. I don't like it when guests get impatient when I have to use MyDevice to give them an exact aisle (that's when I've had three guests condescendingly tell me "you would know this").

I've had guests ask me for a specific brand of an item and are grateful when I use mydevice to give them an exact aisle. You could see it in their eyes that they are in fact thankful, I just don't tell them "oh that's going to be in department c." I try my best to narrow down where an item would be.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 2, 2014)

Inception said:


> What do you guys think when guests say "you would know this" with a condescending tone when asking where an item is? Unfortunately I think it's impossible to know where exactly each item at Target is, so I use mydevice to help me. It annoys me when guests think just because we work there we know where everything is. Definitely the culture of entitlement and impatience.
> 
> edit: Just to clear up some things. I'm saying I get annoyed when a guest ask me where an exact item is (like brand and everything) and expect an exact aisle and section the second they finish their sentence. I don't like it when guests get impatient when I have to use MyDevice to give them an exact aisle (that's when I've had three guests condescendingly tell me "you would know this").
> 
> I've had guests ask me for a specific brand of an item and are grateful when I use mydevice to give them an exact aisle. You could see it in their eyes that they are in fact thankful, I just don't tell them "oh that's going to be in department c." I try my best to narrow down where an item would be.



That's why I walk to the department with the guest rather than just rattling off an aisle number. Not only is it easier than trying to give the guest directions; if I see the item myself, chances are I'll remember where it's located (until the next transition). And if I can't find the item, that's when I search on the MyDevice or ask someone over the walkie.


----------



## FlowChick (Dec 3, 2014)

I was checking out on Black Thursday and I over hear some guy trying to argue with my SM. He says; "So if I just want to buy a loaf of bread I have to wait in this huge line?" (We had all 14 lanes open and a super long line.) My SM replies, yes and the guy throws his hands up in the air mad and walks out.

Okay two things...if it was that serious he could have gone to guest services. It was dead there. And two WHY WOULDNT U GO TO A GAS STATION OR THE DAY BEFORE BLACK THURSDAY FOR YOUR BREAD????? Lol cmon.........ridiculous.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2014)

FlowChick said:


> I was checking out on Black Thursday and I over hear some guy trying to argue with my SM. He says; "So if I just want to buy a loaf of bread I have to wait in this huge line?" (We had all 14 lanes open and a super long line.) My SM replies, yes and the guy throws his hands up in the air mad and walks out.
> 
> Okay two things...if it was that serious he could have gone to guest services. It was dead there. And two WHY WOULDNT U GO TO A GAS STATION OR THE DAY BEFORE BLACK THURSDAY FOR YOUR BREAD????? Lol cmon.........ridiculous.



Or I don't know a grocery store, a few in my area are 24hr. Always empty late night.


----------



## FlowChick (Dec 3, 2014)

Bosch said:


> FlowChick said:
> 
> 
> > I was checking out on Black Thursday and I over hear some guy trying to argue with my SM. He says; "So if I just want to buy a loaf of bread I have to wait in this huge line?" (We had all 14 lanes open and a super long line.) My SM replies, yes and the guy throws his hands up in the air mad and walks out.
> ...



Seriously. There's a grocery store that was open and is always open 24/7 like right across the parking lot!!!


----------



## RhettB (Dec 3, 2014)

FlowChick said:


> I was checking out on Black Thursday and I over hear some guy trying to argue with my SM. He says; "So if I just want to buy a loaf of bread I have to wait in this huge line?" (We had all 14 lanes open and a super long line.) My SM replies, yes and the guy throws his hands up in the air mad and walks out.
> 
> Okay two things...if it was that serious he could have gone to guest services. It was dead there. And two WHY WOULDNT U GO TO A GAS STATION OR THE DAY BEFORE BLACK THURSDAY FOR YOUR BREAD????? Lol cmon.........ridiculous.




Maybe he was unaware that he could check out at guest service.  The VIBE thing would have been to direct him there.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 3, 2014)

Even then, why do you go to Target for your late-night bread needs? Its like going to a Best Buy that night because you need some AAs for your TV remote.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 4, 2014)

Inception said:


> What do you guys think when guests say "you would know this" with a condescending tone when asking where an item is? Unfortunately I think it's impossible to know where exactly each item at Target is, so I use mydevice to help me. It annoys me when guests think just because we work there we know where everything is. Definitely the culture of entitlement and impatience.
> 
> edit: Just to clear up some things. I'm saying I get annoyed when a guest ask me where an exact item is (like brand and everything) and expect an exact aisle and section the second they finish their sentence. I don't like it when guests get impatient when I have to use MyDevice to give them an exact aisle (that's when I've had three guests condescendingly tell me "you would know this").
> 
> I've had guests ask me for a specific brand of an item and are grateful when I use mydevice to give them an exact aisle. You could see it in their eyes that they are in fact thankful, I just don't tell them "oh that's going to be in department c." I try my best to narrow down where an item would be.


They ask us in the pharmacy where things are and get ticked off when we can't tell them. Sorry, we don't get out much....


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2014)

To any guest at my store who just assumes "this isn't your normal department you're just putting things away": I literally live for the stunned look on your face when you realize that a) Cosmetics is my department and b) I may not know much but I'm still able to help you find what you need. Judging by the guest surveys, the only issues we have are when I'm not there so SUCK IT. I know what I'm doing stop assuming I don't.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2014)

To the mom texting as your 12-yr-old daughter ordered her drink:
I asked if there was anything else & you said "No" without looking up from your phone. 
I told you the total & you kept texting.
I waited & your daughter got embarrassed. 
"Mom?" she asked.
"Just a minute" you said.
"Mom!" she repeated.
"I said, just a MINUTE." you snapped.
"She's WAITING for you, Mom!"
You look up as I'm staring at you & suddenly you whip out your card to pay.
"I was waiting for you to give me my total!" you stammered.
"She DID. You weren't listening, Mom." your daughter retorted.
Pretty sad when your kid has to teach you manners.


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 5, 2014)

To that one guest...
No, we cannot negotiate the price of an item just because you want to pay less for it. This is a retail store, not a garage sale.
No, the "manager" can't change just change the price of the item. They don't own the stuff, they don't set the prices.

Perhaps next time you could try being a little less polite and a little more pushy, insisting that the item costs less than marked. Because according to Target policy, that probably would've gotten you a discount.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Guests! You're awesome!

Thanks for giving me a job!


----------



## judgemental (Dec 5, 2014)

i get guests who complain about the smallest things it's so hard to keep a straight face and not laugh. for example today, i had a lady who was checking out, her juice was at the end of the belt. an older man in a wheel chair came up behind her, he saw the juice which was in a bottle and sealed, still cold. he touched it and asked me if i could have someone bring him one because he had forgotten it. i called someone over, and then they touched the juice to see what kind it was and then as soon as they came over my manager touched it as well because i dont know she's always noisy. as my co-worker was leaving, this lady goes, "since everyone else touched it can you bring me a different one too." 

LIKE LADY DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT SO MANY OTHER PEOPLE TOUCH THIS BOTTLE BEFORE IT'S PUT IN THE FREEZER AT OUR STORE? LIKE WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING. IM SURE SO MANY OTHERS HAVE TOUCHED THE SAME THING. GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT WITH THAT ATTITUDE.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To the mom texting as your 12-yr-old daughter ordered her drink:
> I asked if there was anything else & you said "No" without looking up from your phone.
> I told you the total & you kept texting.
> I waited & your daughter got embarrassed.
> ...



It's the best when it's the 12 year old who you expect to be texting and has to remind the mother.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 5, 2014)

Last guest of the day, yesterday:

Guest: I want to return these items. (Three hair items and a pair of jeans..two different receipts).
Me: ok, (starting return) is there anything wrong with them.
Guest: (condescendingly) they don't stay in my hair
Me: ok, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that.
Guest: (condescending and snippy): you don't have to apologize.
Oy.
Me: okay, your total back is blah, blah, blah, $9.07 will go back to your Visa and $30.31 can either go back on the debit card or cash.
Guest staring at her receipts: wait...why aren't I getting back the full price for the hair stuff?
Me: you are...you are getting back 9.07 to the visa.
Guest stares a bit longer: fine.
Me: great, so did you want the $30.31 back on the debit card or in cash.
Guest: (snappily) on the card.
Me: ok, just go ahead and swipe your card and enter your PIN.
Guest: I dont have the card.
Me: is cash ok?
Guest: no, I need it back on the card.
Me: I'm sorry, the only way we can do that is if you have the card with you.
Guest: this is ridiculous. I want to speak to a manager.
Me: I am the front end manager.
Guest: fine (staring at her phone at this time trying to figure out if it will give her an answer).
Me: so how would you like to proceed?
Guest: just give me the cash.
Me: ok....(finishes transaction, gives guest money, staples receipts)
Guest: I thought you were going to do it on two separate transactions. The jeans were for a friend.
Me: I'm sorry, I didn't realize that. I can redo this if you would like.
Guest: no, it's fine.
Me: okay, thank you, and have a nice day! (Starts putting defective stickers on hair items)
Guest: well aren't you getting the manager?
Me: ma'am, I said I am the front end manager.
(Fellow TMs are nearly dying trying not to laugh at this point)
Guest: this is ridiculous. If I want it back on the card, they should put it back on the card, no questions asked.
Me: I'm sorry, but if it's run as debit, it needs the card.
Guest: well change it.
Me: so I should contact corporate about this
Guest: yes, immediately...this needs to change and is a stupid policy.
Me: yes, ma'am.

Oy.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 5, 2014)

Reminds me of a guy that came in and had a list of complaints about our restroom, he wanted us to contact corporate with his list of complaints, and expected corporate to spend several million dollars changing the restrooms to meet his standards.


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 6, 2014)

Also, to that one guest that comes to the check lanes with a hand basket...
 Where can you put your empty shopping basket you ask? Yeah, you know those two doors you're going to walk out of when you exit the store? Where ALL the other empty baskets are? Put them there.

Why is it that you can carry that around with no problem when you're shopping, but then as soon as you finish checking out, it suddenly gets to be too much to carry? And then you leave it at the lanes to clutter up my area and give more work to the cart attendant.


----------



## judgemental (Dec 6, 2014)

TTOG If you have enough time to go on your phone while I ring up another guest then you have enough time to unload your basket of crap onto the belt.


----------



## Paige31460 (Dec 6, 2014)

To the last guests I had at the register before I went to lunch... Y'all had a lot of purchases to scan to but it was so nice to have guests who were super patient and friendly.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 6, 2014)

Lots of purchases? Uhh, sounds like a bounty :s

Those purchases weren't the same items on multiple purchases were they?


----------



## hannahlouwho (Dec 6, 2014)

TTOG: The coupon CLEARLY stated excludes trial size. Don't be angry with my because I foiled your plan.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 7, 2014)

To that one guest: The item you asked me about is a seasonal item that is on an endcap in a different department every year, and when you asked me about it, I couldn't remember where it was. And of course, after you'd finished with your other inquiries and gone about your business, I walked right past the item you were looking for and couldn't find you. Since you were so nice about it, I hope you happened to walk through that department later and find it.

To another guest: Your politeness was very much appreciated, especially this time of year.

To yet another guest: Frankly, I don't care all that much that you don't like our policies. And "speaking to a manager" isn't going to help, as I actually verified the policy in question with the ETL with whom you eventually spoke.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Dec 7, 2014)

TtOG: Seriously buddy. This is like the 10th time you've come to the service desk. That is still clearly not the Ipad you purchased on black friday. I see you've stopped bringing in the receipt that proves it because the serial number is different. Yes, please call the police next time. Then we won't need to in order for you to stop harassing us.


----------



## walleyeman (Dec 7, 2014)

this one rude guest said i was going to0 slow with my current guest boy was she would and i still got a G score for the current guest


----------



## judgemental (Dec 7, 2014)

TTOG: I'm sorry that there are no smaller carts outside or inside, but I'm not going to stop what I'm doing to go around the store and parking lot to find you one. You're not special. And I don't care if you huff and give me that "are you serious" look because neither of us at SD will help you. Be a big girl and push the big cart.


----------



## Paige31460 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Lots of purchases? Uhh, sounds like a bounty :s
> 
> Those purchases weren't the same items on multiple purchases were they?



They got all their Christmas shopping done plus everything for a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles birthday party.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2014)

Bullselle said:


> To that one guest...
> No, we cannot negotiate the price of an item just because you want to pay less for it. This is a retail store, not a garage sale.
> No, the "manager" can't change just change the price of the item. They don't own the stuff, they don't set the prices.
> 
> Perhaps next time you could try being a little less polite and a little more pushy, insisting that the item costs less than marked. Because according to Target policy, that probably would've gotten you a discount.


Welcome to a day in the life of a pharmacy tech.....because, you know, we DO set the price of drugs....it's a conspiracy between us and the insurance companies (oh, and let's not forget Obama)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Reminds me of a guy that came in and had a list of complaints about our restroom, he wanted us to contact corporate with his list of complaints, and expected corporate to spend several million dollars changing the restrooms to meet his standards.


We have a pharmacy guest who complains about something almost EVERY time she comes in. When we changed to the new version of the bottles, it was the new non-safety caps, then it was the bottles themselves, now it's the print on the labels (which we've received NUMEROUS complaints about, actually), and she doesn't like that we have to "look her up" every time she picks something up....and that there's a computer monitor on the counter. My personal favorite, though: that her RxRewards number is now printed on her receipt, because what if she LOSES the receipt? Whoever finds it will then have her RxRewards number!!!! Never mind that they will ALSO have her name, address, phone number & Rx number/medication name....they can do some SERIOUS damage with that RxRewards number!


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh this guy was particularly bad,

He expected us to have some sort of high-tech device that automatically cleaned toilet seats after every use (think he described it as some sort of rotation where the dirty seat spun into the wall to be cleaned and a clean one rotated out to take its place), said they were used at airports. He wanted us to get sinks where you didn't have to touch them to activate them. He wanted hand dryers that didn't require touching the handle, he wanted some sort of toilet paper sanitizing system made by Panasonic that supposedly sanitized the paper with some sort of electromagnetic frequency.

If he just said we needed to clean our restrooms more often I might've agreed, but sorry dude, we're not spending a quarter million dollars updating our restrooms to be the highest tech restrooms on the planet.

He seemed to think these were all perfectly reasonable requests too which made it funnier. He also thought our ETL-HR had the ability to make the decision and have the changes made on a corporate level.

If it was a young kid I'd have been sure he was trolling, but this guy was about 60, and he seemed dead serious.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 9, 2014)

To that one guest: An iPod does NOT make you a better singer; just more annoying to everyone else.
And your singing was so bad that the song was unrecognizable.


----------



## raz23 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sorry we couldn't find the item you were looking for after you gave us just a picture from your phone with no caption of what the item is called or brand or anything at all. But no need to chew our heads off while we are trying to help you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 9, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a guy that came in and had a list of complaints about our restroom, he wanted us to contact corporate with his list of complaints, and expected corporate to spend several million dollars changing the restrooms to meet his standards.
> ...



Ask her next time she complains if she would like you to move the entire department a couple feet to the left.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 10, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


I can't wait to hear what she has to say when we go through our remodel... (where's a gun emoji when you need one? LOL!)

TTOG: I would appreciate it if you wouldn't wipe your nose with your fingers, then proceed to touch everything within an arms' reach. I offered you a tissue MULTIPLE times for a reason. You're an adult, I would think you would KNOW better!!!  No wonder there's a flu epidemic going around my area right now


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2014)

To every guest who walks around on speaker phone at full blast talking about anything "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" and get a mic and earphones like everyone else..


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2014)

I have had some of the best guests this last week. Thank you to each and every one of you for finding a tl or etl (in one case they talked to my STL) to talk me up. I appreciate it so much.  

To the hoity toity guests we are expecting soon...I put in for a split shift that daynot for you but for the kids you are helping.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 10, 2014)

To that guest who totally flipped shit on the GSTL: I have no words.


----------



## Inception (Dec 11, 2014)

To that guest: you are a freaking liar. I had already turned off my check lane light, uhmm 5 minutes ago. Then she comes over and starts putting things on the belt when my light was off. I tell her "I'm sorry miss, I'm closed." You know what she tells me, "when I came over here the light was still turned on." Oh god, that is so dumb. You weren't even in the lanes give minutes ago. Your lie was not going to give you what you wanted.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 11, 2014)

TTOG: Ma'am,  you do realise that there are several lanes open with cashiers standing at the end of their lanes with the lights on? Why did you go to the one lane that was obviously closed and start unloading your cart? The lights were off and there wasn't anyone anywhere near it. I honestly felt bad about how awkward the GSA was when she told you the lane wasn't open.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Dec 11, 2014)

TTOG:  Mam' you can't write "fiddy" on your check it's "fifty"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 11, 2014)

c9 Rippin said:


> TTOG:  Mam' you can't write "fiddy" on your check it's "fifty"


I had one who actually wrote "TARJAY" on hers yesterday! We were both dying!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 11, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOG: Ma'am,  you do realise that there are several lanes open with cashiers standing at the end of their lanes with the lights on? Why did you go to the one lane that was obviously closed and start unloading your cart? The lights were off and there wasn't anyone anywhere near it. I honestly felt bad about how awkward the GSA was when she told you the lane wasn't open.


I had a guest do that one night when I was coming back from my break. He's standing there and asks me as I walk by "Aren't you going to ring me out?" I said "I'm sorry sir, but that lane is closed and I have to get back to the pharmacy, but one of the other cashiers will be happy to help you at their lane." He complained to the STL, saying "the light was on and 'the pharmacy girl' just walked away after she rang someone else out." The STL asked if I turned it off and he said I hadn't, I just walked away and RUDELY told him to move. The STL said "Well, I guess we will have to get the light checked then, because the switch is in the off position and I'm not sure how she rang someone else out because that register has been broken for over a week!" He then pulled the 'DON'T USE!!!! OUT OF ORDER!!!!' post-it off the monitor and showed it to the guest....BUSTED!!!!


----------



## Inception (Dec 11, 2014)

That thing about guests unloading their cart when the light is turned off is unfortunately an usual occurrence at my store. It's so pathetic when guests are so manipulative and lie.


----------



## WinterRose (Dec 11, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> I had a guest do that one night when I was coming back from my break. He's standing there and asks me as I walk by "Aren't you going to ring me out?" I said "I'm sorry sir, but that lane is closed and I have to get back to the pharmacy, but one of the other cashiers will be happy to help you at their lane." He complained to the STL, saying "the light was on and 'the pharmacy girl' just walked away after she rang someone else out." The STL asked if I turned it off and he said I hadn't, I just walked away and RUDELY told him to move. The STL said "Well, I guess we will have to get the light checked then, because the switch is in the off position and I'm not sure how she rang someone else out because that register has been broken for over a week!" He then pulled the 'DON'T USE!!!! OUT OF ORDER!!!!' post-it off the monitor and showed it to the guest....BUSTED!!!!



Oh please do tell how that guest reacted.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2014)

To douche-dad #2: You ordered a $6 drink for yourself then an icee for your cute little girl. 
When I told you icees were at the other counter, you looked at her & said "Sorry kid, they're out! Want some water instead?" She didn't fuss but simply said OK. 
You are a prick of the highest order.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 11, 2014)

To that one guest scheming cunt:

Even after you escalated your return of a 90% eaten box of raspberries to the STL he still denied you because you have done this shit before. Yes go to that other store and return it there, we won't let you do it here. Calling target india (corporate) will do you no good either over a stupid box of raspberries. Oh some of them were rotten and you want a refund? Shouldn't have eaten most of them...glad you do most of your shopping elsewhere now per your own words. Please continue to stay away.

To the guest who's redcard discount I fucked up:

Thank you for being patient. I did get you your discount in the end and I'm sorry it took so long. Had to do multiple post voids of returns/re-purchases because I forgot to adjust the price of your iPad down to the price you got it for on black friday when we did the re-buy. Did a missed coupon for $25 after that because he hit his limit on the redcard and the post void wouldn't remove the charge until several days from now.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Oh this guy was particularly bad,
> 
> He expected us to have some sort of high-tech device that automatically cleaned toilet seats after every use (think he described it as some sort of rotation where the dirty seat spun into the wall to be cleaned and a clean one rotated out to take its place), said they were used at airports. He wanted us to get sinks where you didn't have to touch them to activate them. He wanted hand dryers that didn't require touching the handle, he wanted some sort of toilet paper sanitizing system made by Panasonic that supposedly sanitized the paper with some sort of electromagnetic frequency.
> 
> ...



The hand dryer thing, I can understand. Why we don't have those (or at least my store) is beyond me.



c9 Rippin said:


> TTOG:  Mam' you can't write "fiddy" on your check it's "fifty"



This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Reshop Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: Ma'am,  you do realise that there are several lanes open with cashiers standing at the end of their lanes with the lights on? Why did you go to the one lane that was obviously closed and start unloading your cart? The lights were off and there wasn't anyone anywhere near it. I honestly felt bad about how awkward the GSA was when she told you the lane wasn't open.
> ...



OKAY THIS IS ONE OF THOSE AMAZING STORIES.

COMES ALONG ONCE IN A BLUE MOON

DYING


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 12, 2014)

To that one pregnant guest...
Why do you have such a major attitude? Do you not see you're getting on your husband's nerves? And sorry I can't answer your very specific questions about highchairs, but if you haven't noticed, I'm a little young to know anything about that. Also, I've helped plenty of nice pregnant guests in the past, so I'm guessing that it's not your hormones getting to you. You probably were just as rude to people nine months ago.


----------



## Ethereal (Dec 12, 2014)

TTOG: I love how when I told you 5 times that you needed the coupon to get that promotion you didn't believe me and insisted that the sign said you didn't need one, but as soon as I call my GSTL over and he tells you the same thing, you say "Oh, she didn't tell me that."  Like no, I told you that multiple times, but thanks for throwing me under the bus.

To that other guest: "Are there any promotions for this -random and obscure product I've never heard of before-?"
"I'm not sure, ma'am; there might be something on Cartwheel if you have that downloaded and want to check?"
"Why don't you know?! It's your job to know!"

Believe it or not, I actually _don't_ spend my free time memorizing every single Cartwheel, print-out, in-ad, and mobile coupon Target puts out each week. If you want a discount, you should have checked beforehand.


----------



## Zone (Dec 12, 2014)

To the guest that just had me toss $40 worth of pictures: please get your eyes examined. Your daughter may be  a fair skinned Irish girl, but your son in law is very obviously of European descent. Photos of your grandson aren't "overwhelmingly brown", those are your SIL's genes showing through.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 12, 2014)

To that one guest: Instocks sees everything, but you don't always see us. So while I was crouched behind a fixture scanning outs, I certainly did see you knock that bra on the floor. Normally, I wouldn't be too bothered by it, but the effort you put in to trying to shove it under the gondola with your foot because you're too much of a lazy piece of lard to pick it up yourself (which probably required way more effort than just bending down and picking it up would have in the first place) then warranted an "oops, looks like you dropped something there!". The look on your face was priceless, thank you!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 12, 2014)

Shirohime said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > I had a guest do that one night when I was coming back from my break. He's standing there and asks me as I walk by "Aren't you going to ring me out?" I said "I'm sorry sir, but that lane is closed and I have to get back to the pharmacy, but one of the other cashiers will be happy to help you at their lane." He complained to the STL, saying "the light was on and 'the pharmacy girl' just walked away after she rang someone else out." The STL asked if I turned it off and he said I hadn't, I just walked away and RUDELY told him to move. The STL said "Well, I guess we will have to get the light checked then, because the switch is in the off position and I'm not sure how she rang someone else out because that register has been broken for over a week!" He then pulled the 'DON'T USE!!!! OUT OF ORDER!!!!' post-it off the monitor and showed it to the guest....BUSTED!!!!
> ...


The funny thing was that he was still IN THE LANE when the STL just happened to walk by. I don't think he knew to whom he was speaking! I guess he asked if he "had to MOVE EVERYTHING?" and the STL said "Yes." If he had just gotten into one of the lines initially, he would've been gone a good 10 minutes earlier!!!


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 12, 2014)

TTOG: Come on now, you're a regular in this store! Do. You. Want. It. All. On. The. Card?!?!? 

TTOG: No, we dont have boxes for free... this isn't Macy's or JCP. Not gonna break your budget to buy a pack for $3 since you have the money for all that wine.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 13, 2014)

I was in the main aisle and a little girl in a cart started to sing "Let It Go." A little boy in a cart coming from the opposite direction growled, "STOP IT" and shoved his fingers in his ears. She ignored him and continued singing. The carts eventually passed each other and the boy stared daggers in the girl's direction until his dad pushed the cart into one of the aisles.

To those guests: Your kids cracked me up.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2014)

I would've accidentally dropped something on the girl & fist bumped the boy.


----------



## Not Alex (Dec 13, 2014)

Today I was walking past Christmas cards, and two women were reading some. One said, "This card is so funny. I have to send it to [name]." The other woman laughed and said "oh my gosh, that is really funny. God, I hate myself."

To the second woman: Umm...are you okay?


----------



## looseseal (Dec 14, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> I would've accidentally dropped something on the girl & fist bumped the boy.



He deserves a medal. I would have gotten him an Icee or something from Food Ave for that one!


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 14, 2014)

To that one guest: You kept repeating "I need to buy the red apple cider. I need the red one." I walked you to both locations for apple cider. I asked you if "Red" was a brand and you told me no, Martinelli's. I told you we only had two kinds of cider, Martinelli's apple and apple-cranberry. I already showed you the Martinelli's apple-cranberry cider with the RED label. You said, "This isn't it. I want the red one. Wait, I don't know." Only YOU know which cider you want. I can't read mental pictures.

To that one guest I spoke to on the phone: Twice. You called twice in five minutes asking for the same damn thing. The Frozen castle is still out of stock. You're not going to get a different answer from me or anyone else. "I can't believe you don't know about this item that everyone is looking for. It's so popular." Number one: I don't have a running mental inventory of each item in the store. Number two: I don't have kids. Number three: I don't have kids crazy for Frozen. 
Screw you and your condescending attitude. I hope you never find it in stock.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

To every single guest who called the store yesterday: calm the fuck down. We are two weeks out from Christmas. We are busier than anything. We are actually serving the guests who made the effort to come into the store to look at the products and buy something. You are not going to jump to the head of the line for service simply because you are on the phone. So either get over yourself and expect to wait, or come into the store and look for the item/price yourself (or with our help).


----------



## RedMan (Dec 14, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To every single guest who called the store yesterday: calm the fuck down. We are two weeks out from Christmas. We are busier than anything. We are actually serving the guests who made the effort to come into the store to look at the products and buy something. You are not going to jump to the head of the line for service simply because you are on the phone. So either get over yourself and expect to wait, or come into the store and look for the item/price yourself (or with our help).


But, but, but... I NEED it.  And I don't want to get out of my jammies.  Would you find it and bring it to me?  Oh, do you have gift boxes and could you wrap it?  And wasn't it supposed to be $14.99 instead of $79.99?  Sheesh.  Why doesn't Target hire nice people?


----------



## calimero (Dec 14, 2014)

To that guest who cussed ag her  10 year old daughter , why oh why were you so mean and condescending ! Your beautiful daughter was in tears ! Shame on you!


----------



## kyle petty (Dec 14, 2014)

To the guest who decided to talk about me, in front of me, in Spanish: thank you. 

Seriously. 

Getting to say, "Lo siento. Fui a public school" was one of the highlights of this year and of my time at Target so far.

Translates as "sorry, I went to public school."


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

Hahahaha. I walked into the TSC one day, and two TMs who speak perfect English and speak English all the time at work switched over to Spanish as soon as I came through the hallway. Honestly, I didn't hear their conversation besides the fact it was in Spanish (and I really didn't care). But I pointed out to one of them later that I took 4 1/2 years of Spanish in high school (dropped out of Spanish 5 as a senior because I was sick of it).

Now granted, I didn't understand much of what they were saying, because I really wasn't interested anyway, but her face turned as red as her shirt, and she started apologizing really quickly.

Enough said.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Dec 14, 2014)

TTOG: You are genuinely a horrible human being. 
1. You infant (no more than a couple months old) was obviously in distress. What do you do? Yell at her? Damn, that's a new low. 
2. You're husband informed me that he would be using a mobile coupon. I smiled, explained that it will be scanned at the end, and went back to scanning your items. Where in the hell did he say that you wanted to split your transaction in two? Oh, he didn't, that's right. So why do you feel the need to get pissy, kiss your teeth and use my name in a tone that made me cringe to inform me that that's what you wanted to do.
3. DO NOT WAD YOUR CASH AND TOSS IT ON THE COUNTER JUST TO BE RUDE. I really hate that.
It must be miserable to be you, angry all the time.


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To every single guest who called the store yesterday: calm the fuck down. We are two weeks out from Christmas. We are busier than anything. We are actually serving the guests who made the effort to come into the store to look at the products and buy something. You are not going to jump to the head of the line for service simply because you are on the phone. So either get over yourself and expect to wait, or come into the store and look for the item/price yourself (or with our help).



THIS. The other day, there was a guy who called to ask if we had something in stock, (it was in very high demand and has been sold out for about a month now), and this is how the conversation went:

"I'm sorry sir, we're out of stock"
"You're out of stock? Do you know when you'll be getting more?"
"I'm sorry, I don't. They're in very high demand, so even if we had them in stock, you wouldn't be able to put it on hold. You would have to come to the store and get it."
"So...can I place an order for one?"
"Unfortunately, no. We're out of stock."
"So how can I get Target to place an order for me?"
" You would have to go online and do that, sir."
"You can't just place a shipment for one and have it sent to my house?" 
"No sir, we don't do that, you would have to go online and place the order yourself if it's in stock at another store."
"OK, you've been very helpful, thanks."

At least he was polite.


----------



## Inception (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a guest ask about a specific brand of scissors. Well there was only two sizes, but she wanted one larger. There wasn't a bigger one, so I told her. She then proceeds to dump the small scissors she had grabbed in an end cap of A (cold and flu pills) in front of me. What a piece of c***!


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2014)

Bruhhhh, lady, you just heard me tell you I was closed. You heard me tell that team lead that I had to leave in a few (I had ten minutes, but I still had a cart out on the floor), it was such a dick move for you to ask her if I can ring you because you only had two items. Listen, idc. My light had been off for thirty minutes at that point. I was so done. Of course you didn't know all that background story, but I said I was closed and it was unfair for me to take you when there were other people with "just two items" who I'd already turned away. The world doesn't revolve around you... And I hate that we just let you have your way selfish, impatient witch.

And you're not welcome! Idc how many times you thank me for taking you. I'm so petty lol, but I refused to tell her she was welcome or to have a good day. I'm usually the kill em with kindness type, but every so often I just can't.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2014)

To those gingerbread nuts:
We've been out of gingerbread syrup for several days. I told you when our next order comes in but also that I can't guarantee that we'll get it back in. Starbux is quirky about telling us if something has been dropped for the season. Instead, they simply stop shipping it.  Yes, the holidays are still in full swing but I. don't. have. any. more. Call corp if you like; just GTFO of my line while you do so.
Cripes, people.....it's just a !@#$ drink. Chill already or you're getting decaf.


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2014)

They should just go to a standalone sbux. Allegedly it's a lie that things are seasonal at the full sized ones. They just stop advertising it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2014)

I think it depends if they have the ingredients left. IE you aren't getting a caramel brûlée in June unless they have the ingredients left over from the holidays because Starbucks isn't going to send them stuff for that unless it is the holiday season.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I think it depends if they have the ingredients left. IE you aren't getting a caramel brûlée in June unless they have the ingredients left over from the holidays because Starbucks isn't going to send them stuff for that unless it is the holiday season.


Not to mention that we have syrup for 2 drinks but no toppings; another one we have the topping for but NO SYRUP. Another one we ran out of both syrup AND topping. And don't EVEN get me started on the eggnog latte.

I'm going back over to FA now.....
*me yanks off my green apron & throws it in the trash before putting on a black apron*


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2014)

TTOG: You are the only person on this planet crazy enough to return, not just one, but TWO my size Frozen dolls. Never in my life have I moved to get a product out from behind guest services and back onto the floor. The line behind you just staring at those dolls was crazy. And the last thing I wanted was those dolls sitting around behind guest services for one second longer than they needed to be.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> TTOG: You are the only person on this planet crazy enough to return, not just one, but TWO my size Frozen dolls. Never in my life have I moved to get a product out from behind guest services and back onto the floor. The line behind you just staring at those dolls was crazy. And the last thing I wanted was those dolls sitting around behind guest services for one second longer than they needed to be.


And I'll bet you set a new speed record


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I think it depends if they have the ingredients left. IE you aren't getting a caramel brûlée in June unless they have the ingredients left over from the holidays because Starbucks isn't going to send them stuff for that unless it is the holiday season.



Friend of mine who used to work at a bigger sb told me they have pumpkin syrup (and other "seasonal" ones) year round, but I mean, she hasn't worked there in a couple years. No one orders the seasonally promoted stuff outside of the season, though so they don't have as much as they would during the season, and probably don't replenish it much. And I'm still assuming this depends on the size of the store. Like a full-fledged standalone, I would assume is more likely to have that stuff. Dunkin on the other hand is super serious about their limited flavors. RIP Butter Pecan iced coffee lightish, no sugar with extra syrup (because the sugar doesn't dissolve). Caffeine does nothing for me but make me pee, but I would give up naming rights of my first born child for year round butter pecan syrup.

Disclaimer: I didn't start going to sb until they opened one in my store last month and took away the breakroom keurig, so I only know from hearsay, not firsthand experience.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 16, 2014)

TTOG: ...What on earth....did you seriously just yell "I wish I was currently sexually  active!" where everyone could hear you? Words fail me.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOG: ...What on earth....did you seriously just yell "I wish I was currently sexually  active!" where everyone could hear you? Words fail me.




You know, sometimes you just have to let it out.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Dec 16, 2014)

TTOG who decided to pay his $500 REDCard bill in ones, fives & tens, all in a single large wad, I hate you very much. That was a lot of cash to put in that drawer and I am certain I may have been off $5 or $10 in my counting.


----------



## queencat (Dec 16, 2014)

Forhyre said:


> TTOG who decided to pay his $500 REDCard bill in ones, fives & tens, all in a single large wad, I hate you very much. That was a lot of cash to put in that drawer and I am certain I may have been off $5 or $10 in my counting.



I feel like they planned on that.


----------



## kyle petty (Dec 16, 2014)

TTOG: we're not supposed to hold game systems but we did for you for one hour. You came in an hour and a half later, just as we were selling it to the person in front of you.

You flipped shit. Freaked out. Screamed at everyone that you'd just go to Wal-Mart cause they would price match.

If I'd been an LOD, I would have offered to escort her out the front door so she could get there faster. They can have her business.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 16, 2014)

Forhyre said:


> TTOG who decided to pay his $500 REDCard bill in ones, fives & tens, all in a single large wad, I hate you very much. That was a lot of cash to put in that drawer and I am certain I may have been off $5 or $10 in my counting.


Anytime there are any bills over 4, I'll lay it out in front of me in some denomination. So each pile is 50 total.  Only really works in guest service though where you can keep it out of reach of prying hands.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Reshop Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: ...What on earth....did you seriously just yell "I wish I was currently sexually  active!" where everyone could hear you? Words fail me.
> ...


Yeh, but at some point ya gotta put it back IN!


----------



## radiochu (Dec 17, 2014)

Lady. We had a bomb threat this morning. Every single cart that got abandoned had to be searched and deemed safe before we could open again. No, we do not have your cart, nobody cares about how long you spent searching for each of your stupid items and if it was the last one, we just care that we're all still safe and employed. Fuck off, and I'm really sad my GSTL only gave you a verbal beatdown instead of calling AP on you and having you pitched out after the shitfit you were throwing.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2014)

To those moms (& you know who you are): Why do you think it's OK to bring your sick kid in a store to fling germs everywhere? You pull up to my counter (either FA or SB) & let junior cough, sneeze & hack all over my cups, napkins, etc. It's even worse when your cart is so close he begins grabbing things with his germy hands. 
I guess you don't want to stay home with a sick kid but it's not like you'd be isolated socially (thanks to FB). 
I can only hope you come down with it next. Real soon. Like, tomorrow.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 17, 2014)

Sir, I know the Flexible Fulfillment process is a hard process to grasp (You select item(s), TM pulls item(s), you receive email stating item(s) has/have been pulled), but I am not your personal errand boy. It's not my fault that you didn't understand a three step process and decided to leave immediately after sending putting your orders in. I have far more pressing matters (helping people in electronics, by myself, who actually shop themselves) and I hope that you enjoyed your visit as the TM pulling the Flex wasn't familiar with the process and was far behind what we usually are. Maybe if you actually treated my fellow TMs with respect, maybe I would have been more willing to try and help. 

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 18, 2014)

We get a lot of those. I hate those. And it makes me snicker when we don't have the item and the guest complains they made a trip for nothing. Umm...how about waiting for (or in some people's case actually reading) the second email!


----------



## FlowbieCanuck (Dec 18, 2014)

TTOG:

Most people are pretty grateful when I take the time to pull something from the backroom for them, but apparently having to grab a big-ass item from high up, unbox it, and quickly dispose of my cardboard so I can hold said big-ass items-that-you-might-not-even-want is enough to warrant you whining to one of our GSAs about how long it's taking.

Oh, and I could tell by the tone of your voice that you were going to be one of "those guests."


----------



## asidius (Dec 18, 2014)

TTOG I checked out.  I forgot to give you a bag of merchandise you paid for before you left.  I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## RedMan (Dec 18, 2014)

No worries.  It wasn't the first and it certainly won't be the last.  Try this:  make eye contact with the guest and say, "Here are your three bags."  Or better yet, gather the bags and place them in the guest's cart.  They love this!  And it improves your VIBE score.


----------



## radiochu (Dec 18, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> We get a lot of those. I hate those. And it makes me snicker when we don't have the item and the guest complains they made a trip for nothing. Umm...how about waiting for (or in some people's case actually reading) the second email!


we get a lot of this too. we also have a lot of TMs who don't know what they're doing and still get tasked with bringing up FF orders, so we get a LOT of lost items. I always have a brief moment of panic when a guest comes in and I can't find them in MyGO. and then you ask if they got the email that said it was ready, and they immediately whine that they didn't know they had to.

this does remind me of a guest we had yesterday though. yesterday, when everyone was already keyed up and working in a state of mild confusion since we closed for three hours in the middle of the day for a bomb threat. I was coming back from having gotten stuck at the service desk for 30 minutes to see one of my cashiers being accosted by a guest demanding to speak to the store manager. she did not want to speak to me, thankfully. after verifying that our STL was gone I called the LOD over and made myself scarce as quickly as I could because Holy Cow. I saw said LOD in the break room later and turns out this lady's issue was that she saw on .com that we had exactly one of the item she wanted left in stock, so she drove 40 minutes to come get it and we didn't actually have it.

did she call to place it on hold? no.
did she even call to check that we had it? no.
did she place a (FREE) FFA order for it, to make sure it would be claimed for her before she drove up? no.

the item in question was a pair of Frozen pajamas. like hell we're going to have those in stock the week before Christmas. she demanded that the LOD pull up .com on a computer - didn't want to see it on her myDevice, it had to be A COMPUTER. crowed that it showed one in stock. didn't seem to understand that just because it said we had one, that didn't mean it hadn't been stolen or wasn't walking around in someone else's cart on the floor. 'you expect me to believe that in 40 minutes it's no longer here?' well... yes. then she acted shocked when the LOD told her we don't update the stock levels online ourselves. demanded to know what we were going to do to make sure the item got to her house. um, sorry, absolutely nothing, the item is discontinued and out of stock online. and your excuse that you have a job and don't always have time to shop doesn't really mean anything because I'm pretty sure you had some point in the past two months where you could have sat down at your computer and ordered it, even as an in-store pickup. you can buy Christmas presents even when it isn't December. surprising, I know.


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 18, 2014)

TTOG (AKA bitch from hell): Get the hell over yourself and lay off the new cashier. Poor guy is only on his 2nd night up front and you're giving him hell about a $3-4 difference in the price of a ham. Then you bitch to high heaven about it taking a while for a GSA or GSTL to come over even though you can clearly see everyone is with other guests. Don't get snippy because you think you're first priority. It kind of gets busy in the early evening, keep ya panties on.


----------



## RandomNerd (Dec 18, 2014)

To That One Guest: Every time you come in you ask me if I am a greeter just because I say hello. I'm not a flipping greeter. I'm security, and no, I am not going to show you what is on the monitor of my podium no matter how much of my personal space you try to evade while drunk. 

To That One Pair of Guests: I neither said 'hello' when you entered, nor watched as you exited because of the color of your skin. There was no need to be so blatantly disrespectful in public by staring me down and loudly saying, "Oh, look at that white girl. Staring at us like a hawk. Everyone in here staring at us like this or that... blah blah blah." Please, it was just a 'hello' and 'have a nice day', not a staring contest. It's part of my job to greet everyone, and also QUICKLY assess what is in someone's cart as they come up to the doors. I do it to everyone. The bulk of my attention was on a group of kids in the Starbucks behind you anyway...

I get my fair share of fun commentary, insults, etc., while I am posted in the front either doing receipt checks or at my podium. Can I just do my job without people always assuming the worse? Geesh. Unless you're doing something wrong, just either ignore or reciprocate my greetings/fair wells, and allow me to take a quick look at your receipt if I ask. Let's not make a big deal out of everything I say or do...


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2014)

To that one guest: As soon as you began ordering your drink, the headache started. You had to layer detail after detail....soy, decaf, just half a pump....no more than that (you're still getting charged for the syrup, lady), not TOO hot...but hotter than kid's temperature....how hot does it go? Oh, no whip because you have a dairy problem & yadda yadda yadda as the line behind you continues to grow..
I think your hat is on too tight & no, we don't care about your life.
Really.
To those other guests complaining about having ALL this shopping to do: I would love to be able to take days off & go shopping with my friends. It REALLY pisses me off that I can't & you asking me if I got MY shopping done was a slap in the face.
I hope all your credit cards melt from the friction.


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 19, 2014)

TTOG- I am so glad that Spot could play host to your reunion with your  childs teacher from several  years ago, I am also glad to know that Suzy is doing great this year in school.... ( I know this cause you were talking to damn loud). However, don't  stand in the middle of the aisle talking...people are trying to shop and work...move over to the side. When. I said excuse me ( I was trying to come through with a tub) you looked at me as if I turned my ass up and farted in your face ....all you had to do was move over a foot to your left . Like Beyoncé said....to the left ...to the left..


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 19, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> We get a lot of those. I hate those. And it makes me snicker when we don't have the item and the guest complains they made a trip for nothing. Umm...how about waiting for (or in some people's case actually reading) the second email!


I had one of these today...it was for an ornament. I looked all over for that damn thing....never could find it


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 19, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > We get a lot of those. I hate those. And it makes me snicker when we don't have the item and the guest complains they made a trip for nothing. Umm...how about waiting for (or in some people's case actually reading) the second email!
> ...



Was the guest in the store waiting? I had a guest yesterday insist they get their item NOW. Because they were in the store and *certain* they had gotten the confirmation email. Uhh...they hadn't. The item hadn't been picked yet. So I told them the item wasn't ready yet. But they were, so they wanted me to process it for them. I explained I couldn't do that. The GSTL told me to call the backroom and ask them to do it. The backroom pointed out they had an hour deadline and were well within that and weren't going to drop everything for me. And the guest wanted their item. Now. And I wanted a stiff drink. Now.

When the hell is this holiday season over?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> When the hell is this holiday season over?


Not. soon. enough.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

To the guest who saw me struggling with two handbaskets of cosmetics EXFs: Piss off. 1) I'm already staying late when I don't want to be. 2) I told you the labels on the Christmas tree boxes were the price, to which you responded with "Is that with the 50% off?"

This indicates to me that you are incapable of doing simple math and that you want me to throw numerous Loreal lipsticks that are not your shade at you until you go away


----------



## judgemental (Dec 20, 2014)

TTOG who got mad at me and rolled his eyes when i forgot to give him his 5 cents back... im sorry but you and your girlfriend fighting in front of me and then giving me a bunch of tens and twenties and ones and making me count them and then talking to me and arguing with your girlfriend and then telling me to give you back two ones because you had change and on top of me being tired as hell really made me forget but you dont have to be an ass. im sorry it was a simple mistake and i gave you your five cents back


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

judgemental said:


> TTOG who got mad at me and rolled his eyes when i forgot to give him his 5 cents back... im sorry but you and your girlfriend fighting in front of me and then giving me a bunch of tens and twenties and ones and making me count them and then talking to me and arguing with your girlfriend and then telling me to give you back two ones because you had change and on top of me being tired as hell really made me forget but you dont have to be an ass. im sorry it was a simple mistake and i gave you your five cents back



it's five cents what a fucking cheapass


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Dec 20, 2014)

To the guest today who attempted to pull that standard coupon fraud bullshit with me: I have to admit, I enjoyed that the instant I started ~reading the coupons~, as well as pointing out that they don't match your items, you instantly started pulling them back off the mismatched items in the rest of your transaction and then told me you "changed your mind" on basket full of trial sized lotions. It was pretty amusing.

Further, it's likely you chose my lane because my appearance gives off an air of apathy, but I'm glad you did, because any other cashier probably would have let you slide.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 20, 2014)

TTOG: You are are shopping at Target, not Kmart, dumbass! Your friend isn't any better than you given that he thought he was at Wal-Mart before you 'corrected' him. Just how you all managed to get into the building in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## poglet (Dec 20, 2014)

to whatever guest decided they didn't need that single anonymous sock, and whatever team member accepted it into the reshop bin for me to find god knows how much later -

why?
_why???_
one single solitary sock
why.
_oh god was someone wearing it *ew ew ew ew ewwwwwwwwwwwwww*_


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 20, 2014)

poglet said:


> to whatever guest decided they didn't need that single anonymous sock, and whatever team member accepted it into the reshop bin for me to find god knows how much later -
> 
> why?
> _why???_
> ...



Remind me to toss single condoms in your reshop cart.

(Someone might have "worn" them)


----------



## poglet (Dec 20, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> poglet said:
> 
> 
> > to whatever guest decided they didn't need that single anonymous sock, and whatever team member accepted it into the reshop bin for me to find god knows how much later -
> ...



bye. goodbye. i am leaving the planet at the very suggestion. it was fun existing on earth but then this happened.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

To the guests driving in the parking lot: WHAT THE FUCK CAN YOU NOT DRIVE SO FAST NEXT TO ME LIKE I AM RIGHT HERE YOU CAN SEE ME. I'M BRINGING CARTS IN FOR YOU.

die.


----------



## judgemental (Dec 21, 2014)

to that one guest who told me "learn your job" because YOU used the wrong gift card because both gift cards looked the same, why don't you learn to take responsibility for yourself. i was going to help you and tehn you started to yell at me telling me im dumb and it's _my_ fault that _you_ used the wrong card.... please kindly GTFO.


----------



## poglet (Dec 21, 2014)

another one that i forgot about - to that one guest who silently glared at me while i rang up her whole load of clothes and jewelry, then sighed heavily and said "_NO_..." (in the tone of voice one uses with a deliberately misbehaving child)

me: what's wrong?
guest: i don't _want _that.
me: oh, i'm sorry, no problem. *voids the last piece of jewelry and tosses it in the reshop* alright, your total comes to-
guest: _NO_...
me: ... i'm sorry? is something the matter?
guest: i don't want _any _of that.
me: ... so you don't want any of the jewelry?
guest: _right_.
me: okay, no problem. *scrolls up through the register to void each piece*
guest: *_reaches over my counter_ to try and fish the things out of her bags*
me: *swallows a scream* it's okay, i've got it.
guest: _sure _you do.

god, why do people always act so weird about reshop? either they're deeply apologetic (oh my god, do other stores yell at you or something? it's okay, you're safe here, i just toss it in a bin to be put back later) or they're _furious _at me for daring to work in a store that sells things they can't make up their minds on. and like, i get being embarrassed that you find out you can't afford something, i've been there, i think everyone has at least one moment like that. i'm not gonna mock you or yell at you, i promise. just don't expect me to read your goddamn mind.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 21, 2014)

Only time it pisses me off when a guest decides to not buy something is when it's cold food.

And then it's Targets policy to toss the food that pisses me off, not the guest.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 21, 2014)

TTOG: It seems like I always get one set of deaf guest this time of year and every year you guys are some of the nicest people despite our communication barriers. I know I probably made it awkward, but I'm glad I was able to help you guys and hopefully made your Christmas. 

TTOG: Yes, it is TOTES RIDIKULUS that our mobile department is closed at 10:30 at night. I know, HOW CAN THEY EXPECT YOU TO GET THE iPHONE 5s DEAL WHEN THEY AREN'T EVEN OPEN?!?!?!? It's like you didn't have all week. :sadface:


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 21, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Only time it pisses me off when a guest decides to not buy something is when it's cold food.
> 
> And then it's Targets policy to toss the food that pisses me off, not the guest.


It'll still get donated though. Unlike all the Halloween candy that overflowed from our toss bin...wish that stuff had unique barcodes and the same thing the Halloween costumes have: RETURN BY 10/31. Oh you bought too much? Boo hoo find a use for it.


----------



## judgemental (Dec 21, 2014)

Mugen said:


> TTOG: It seems like I always get one set of deaf guest this time of year and every year you guys are some of the nicest people despite our communication barriers. I know I probably made it awkward, but I'm glad I was able to help you guys and hopefully made your Christmas.


I've had to help guests who were blind before and tehy are honestly the most sweetest people ever. I love helping guests like that because it allows me to realize that although they're blind, they still think the world is beautiful. I've had long talks with some of them about random stuff its great.


----------



## Target Team Leader (Dec 21, 2014)

To that one rude guest demanding a physical receipt for an item that she bought online:

since when in the heck do you get a physical receipt from an online purchase? The receipt will always be emailed to you. It is not my fault that your printer is crapping out on you. You even have the audacity to call corporate because we couldn’t provide you with one. Well then, go ahead, I will not be sending one of my team members to your house to fix your darn printer!


----------



## RedMan (Dec 21, 2014)

Ask that guest if you can have the password for her email account so that you can print one out for her in the TSC.  While you're at it, ask for her Target user name and password.  Surely she won't mind waiting the 45 minutes or so that it might take you, waiting for the email.  And who cares if her security is compromised?  Let's VIBE.

Where's that damned sarcasm font when ya need it?


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 21, 2014)

thatcashierdude said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Only time it pisses me off when a guest decides to not buy something is when it's cold food.
> ...



Uhh, no. Cold food never gets donated. We QMOS it on the spot and throw it in Toss.


----------



## queencat (Dec 21, 2014)

ttog: "Merry Christmas! That's right, I say merry Christmas! I'm not politically correct." Good for you. You didn't need to tell me...or the guests behind you. No one gives a crap.

Sidebar, I hate the term politically correct. You can replace it with 'nice' or 'polite' and it means the same thing.


----------



## fredonica (Dec 21, 2014)

TTOG: "They _always _let me do such and such..."

I will not blatantly disregard our Price Match policy just because other TMs or even GSTLs/GSAs do. I'm super friendly and respectful to our guests but I know how to do my job 

Also...

Guest: "What's the REDCard? Is it like a club card? How do I get my 5% off?"
Meanwhile she's holding a REDCard pamphlet and temporary credit card slip. HOW DO YOU NOT REALIZE YOU JUST APPLIED FOR A DAMN CREDIT CARD????!


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 21, 2014)

To most my guests today: LEARN TO READ THE DETAILS IN THE GIFT CARD OFFERS! It's NOT buy a three pack of the item, get a gift card. It's buy three of the same item, get a gift card. I have no sympathy for you when you piss & moan about it because the ads have been showing this stuff all month long!

TTOG: No, the ad clearly shows the regular dvd season set of Game of Thrones for $19.99. You, my dear, got the Blu Ray & Digital version. There is no way in hell anyone in this store is going to sell you that for $30 less than it's ringing up. No need to piss & moan when even the GSTL confirms this with electronics.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2014)

queencat said:


> ttog: "Merry Christmas! That's right, I say merry Christmas! I'm not politically correct." Good for you. You didn't need to tell me...or the guests behind you. No one gives a crap.
> 
> Sidebar, I hate the term politically correct. You can replace it with 'nice' or 'polite' and it means the same thing.




Thank you.


----------



## Not Alex (Dec 21, 2014)

To basically every guest: The carts are wet because it is raining/snowing. You know that is raining because you just came in from the parking lot, so I'm not sure why you're surprised.

And no, I'm not searching for a dry one for you (unless you have a kid that has to sit in it, then I will dig one out).


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2014)

To that one guest: Pedestrians have the right of way in the parking lot; even if we're wearing red (or black) & khaki.
Running a stop sign & cutting me off just showed what a douche you were.
Hope you don't show up at my counter any time soon.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 21, 2014)

To that one guest:

The reason I put that cart there (blocking the line of carts) is so you would grab it. Not so you would move it out of the way and grab a cart from the line. After watching so many of you grab from the line instead of the ones pushed over next to the doors I blocked the lines to see if that would make you take the carts people left blocking the exit doors and you moved them to get a wet cart...why?


----------



## judgemental (Dec 22, 2014)

Not Alex said:


> To basically every guest: The carts are wet because it is raining/snowing. You know that is raining because you just came in from the parking lot, so I'm not sure why you're surprised.
> 
> And no, I'm not searching for a dry one for you (unless you have a kid that has to sit in it, then I will dig one out).


OMG it's been raining all week here and all our carts have been wet. We literally get guests complain about how everyhting is wet; cart, the belt, their stuff, everything and it's like, what do you want us to do? it's wet. deal with it. it's raining, deal with it.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 22, 2014)

judgemental said:


> Mugen said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: It seems like I always get one set of deaf guest this time of year and every year you guys are some of the nicest people despite our communication barriers. I know I probably made it awkward, but I'm glad I was able to help you guys and hopefully made your Christmas.
> ...


I actually had a blind guy with a great sense of humor. I was taking my break outside with backroom keys in my pocket and he was following behind me. When the security thing went off he, without hesitation, said "OOH, they found out I stole my dog" haha.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 23, 2014)

To all those guests who walk right in the middle of the aisles, hunkered down on top of their carts like their spines can't support the weight of their body, walking as slowly as humanly possible, ignoring my polite requests to get around them...

I seriously hate you.  How one person manages to block the entire racetrack so I can't get around them with a vehicle must be a physics-defying feat.  I am going to take your ankles out with my flat.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2014)

Right behind you with my degreaser


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 23, 2014)

To that one guest who accused me of being a thief: fuck off.

You found a wallet in the parking lot, good for you. So you bring it in and demand we page the person (which we don't do) when I told you we wouldn't page the person, you threw a fit, saying you wouldn't leave the wallet until we found the guest because you were convinced I would take it's contents. Seriously??? Go to hell.


----------



## sher (Dec 23, 2014)

TM26 Earthquake said:


> To the guest today who attempted to pull that standard coupon fraud bullshit with me: I have to admit, I enjoyed that the instant I started ~reading the coupons~, as well as pointing out that they don't match your items, you instantly started pulling them back off the mismatched items in the rest of your transaction and then told me you "changed your mind" on basket full of trial sized lotions. It was pretty amusing.
> 
> Further, it's likely you chose my lane because my appearance gives off an air of apathy, but I'm glad you did, because any other cashier probably would have let you slide.



I could've written this post. The couponers always come to me! I haaate cashiering so I usually look like I'm just rushing through it all when I'm up there (honestly, I am) so they assume I'll scan scan scan their coupons and just accept them all. I dislike coupon cheaters more than I dislike cashiering though. And I've had multiple couponers come in with baskets of trial sized items telling me how "the other target [they] went to yesterday" let them use those coupons for those items.


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Dec 23, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOG: You are are shopping at Target, not Kmart, dumbass! Your friend isn't any better than you given that he thought he was at Wal-Mart before you 'corrected' him. Just how you all managed to get into the building in the first place is beyond me.


Overheard a guest today say to her companion "Look at the prices!  This is why I don't shop here."  Um... you're shopping here, aren't you?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2014)

sher said:


> TM26 Earthquake said:
> 
> 
> > To the guest today who attempted to pull that standard coupon fraud bullshit with me: I have to admit, I enjoyed that the instant I started ~reading the coupons~, as well as pointing out that they don't match your items, you instantly started pulling them back off the mismatched items in the rest of your transaction and then told me you "changed your mind" on basket full of trial sized lotions. It was pretty amusing.
> ...


Then go BACK to "the other Target you went to yesterday and buy these"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2014)

radiochu said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > We get a lot of those. I hate those. And it makes me snicker when we don't have the item and the guest complains they made a trip for nothing. Umm...how about waiting for (or in some people's case actually reading) the second email!
> ...


We had the same thing happen with an electric razor today. She saw it online earlier in the day and it said we had it in stock, but when she got to the store (after 7 pm), we were sold out. How can we POSSIBLY sell out of an item that's ON SALE WITH a gift card?!?!?! Gee, I don't know, maybe because it's 2 days before Christmas and people are shopping for gifts for their husbands/dads/grandfathers?!?!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2014)

TTOG: okay....let me get this straight....we're supposed to ASSUME you want us to fill the Rx your doctor sent TODAY, even though it was also filled elsewhere TODAY & you haven't filled with us in over a year, but we _shouldn't_ ASSUME the doctor made a mistake in sending it to us "because you know what happens when people ASSUME things." I wish I would've had a picture of the look on your face when I told you "we don't ASSUME to know what you want us to do because we know what happens when people ASSUME things...."


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 24, 2014)

TTOG who bitched about me to another TM: Grow the hell up! I wasn't being rude or hateful to you, otherwise I'd have gotten my butt coached. All I told you was that I had no way of knowing if a pair of boots will go on clearance after Christmas. No one knows exactly when something will go on clearance except Corporate.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2014)

To that one guest who fancies herself a barista: Soy milk is extra. Doesn't matter if it's steamed or cold, it's extra. 
Where you got this "it's not extra if it's cold, only steamed", I don't know but it doesn't fly. 
If we splash a little in your coffee, we usually don't charge; but if you're asking for half your coffee to be filled with soy, you're paying extra.
Yeh, go ahead & call Starbux corp.
We'll wait.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 25, 2014)

[Q="Reshop Ninja, post: 161531, member: 11012"]TTOG who bitched about me to another TM: Grow the hell up! I wasn't being rude or hateful to you, otherwise I'd have gotten my butt coached. All I told you was that I had no way of knowing if a pair of boots will go on clearance after Christmas. No one knows exactly when something will go on clearance except Corporate.[/QUOTE]
I always tell those guests, and those who complain when it's not on clearance at my store but is at another store, that it's all determined by an algorithm that only the creator can figure out.


----------



## sher (Dec 26, 2014)

^I tell the people who saw it on clearance somewhere else that the clearance is determined by how well it's selling (seems that way in my observation because sometimes ugly colors of something go clearance before the others) and that maybe since the item is selling better at our store, that's why it's not on clearance.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you to the guest who was willing to put the stuff back where she found it, despite me saying I'd do it for you


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 28, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > TM26 Earthquake said:
> ...


Which is almost what I told a guest today who tried to tell me "the OTHER Target takes these coupons...." Well, WE don't so go to the OTHER Target and buy your PSE THERE WITH your expired coupon for a size we don't carry or buy it HERE with NO coupon, your choice....


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 28, 2014)

TTOG who called the store to complain to me, THEN complained to guest service, THEN demanded to speak to a manager:

So you got home, realized you didn't get a receipt, and now you're convinced that the cashier could've overcharged you for those gift cards you bought. First of all, calm the fuck down. People forget their receipts all the time. It probably wasn't even the cashier's fault. Second of all, instead of calling us to ask that we get an AP to go through our security tapes and look up the transaction in our system when you can't even remember WHICH LANE you were on, why don't you just take a few seconds to go online and look up your bank account balance? Then you'll know exactly whether you've been overcharged or not. And I'm just going to go out on a limb here and guess you were not overcharged, you just forgot your receipt.


----------



## ANE (Dec 28, 2014)

TTOG that saw your two year old son (guestimating on his age) standing in the doorway to the fixture room:

You might think its cute to ignore him and say " Okay I'm leaving without you!", playfully. Then walk around the corner to check out more Christmas clearance. Just then your son darts into the fixture room and starts pulling pegs out of bins. Luckily I was near by and stopped him from climbing up the ladder in there, but because he was prevented from doing what he wanted and I tried guiding him out (without actually touching him of course), he decided to scream at the top of his lungs and throw himself to the ground. You then come running into the fixture room asking what is wrong, asking what I did to him, and calling me every name in the book. What should I have done? Perhaps let him fall off the ladder? Or maybe, let him continue pulling stuff off of shelves and have fixtures fall on top of him because we all know how those rooms are set up....? Some people just shouldn't be allowed to be responsible for children.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 28, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> So you bring it in and demand we page the person (which we don't do)


 
Really? Why not just simply page the person? There's a 50/50 chance the person is in the store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2014)

ANE said:


> TTOG that saw your two year old son (guestimating on his age) standing in the doorway to the fixture room:
> 
> You might think its cute to ignore him and say " Okay I'm leaving without you!", playfully. Then walk around the corner to check out more Christmas clearance. Just then your son darts into the fixture room and starts pulling pegs out of bins. Luckily I was near by and stopped him from climbing up the ladder in there, but because he was prevented from doing what he wanted and I tried guiding him out (without actually touching him of course), he decided to scream at the top of his lungs and throw himself to the ground. You then come running into the fixture room asking what is wrong, asking what I did to him, and calling me every name in the book. What should I have done? Perhaps let him fall off the ladder? Or maybe, let him continue pulling stuff off of shelves and have fixtures fall on top of him because we all know how those rooms are set up....? Some people just shouldn't be allowed to be responsible for children.




On one hand the parent didn't know the kid was about to walk into what amounts to one of the more dangerous rooms in the damned store.
On the other at what point does a parent let their kid walk into the back area of a store without promptly going and getting them!
You are so right, that is stupid on so many levels it's appalling.
Then to yell at someone who is trying to get your child out of there makes it even worse.
What if someone had run over him with a pallet because they didn't expect a small child laying on the floor?
Just amazing.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 28, 2014)

Kartman said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > So you bring it in and demand we page the person (which we don't do)
> ...



Corporate policy is we don't page. The GSTL was willing to override me and go to the fitting room, but she was stopped by the rests of the LOD posse who said no. Honestly, anytime we have ever paged a person to come to guest services, they never come. Never. Not once.

In the end, the guest stopped another TM who asked if anyone had found the wallet. The guest then came up and claimed it from me.

My family couldn't decide if the original guest really thought I would steal it or if she was fishing for a reward.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 28, 2014)

We page guests here... must be an outlaw store!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 28, 2014)

Kartman said:


> We page guests here... must be an outlaw store!



We do it too. Not that it really makes a difference since our PA system is way too quiet.


----------



## Not Alex (Dec 28, 2014)

TTOG: why do you argue me about our return policy, but then completely roll over as soon as the GSTL tells you the EXACT. SAME. THING.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not Alex said:


> TTOG: why do you argue me about our return policy, but then completely roll over as soon as the GSTL tells you the EXACT. SAME. THING.



It's called "Perception of Management" and the property states that some retail customers will take what a manager says much more seriously than what a non-manager says, even if they're the exact same thing. This is called the "perception" of management because the customer doesn't always get who the manager is correctly, and may mistakenly believe a TM over a TL+.

Some stores use perception of management to diffuse hostile situations without having an actual manager. The TPS' at my store are authorized to say "I'm the manager" if asked but cannot declare it, so if GS calls over a manager but needs AP, AP shows up and plays manager to remove the person.

It can lead to some bad situations, and some funny situations, like the guest today;

TTOG: if my LOD says they are the manager, don't turn around and ask me because "you look like a manager"
By the way, the look on your face when I said "I don't know, miss. (LOD), you run this department, do you know?" Was absolutely priceless.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2014)

NitroKing2110 said:


> Not Alex said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: why do you argue me about our return policy, but then completely roll over as soon as the GSTL tells you the EXACT. SAME. THING.
> ...




For the ETLs out there and I got to do this at the book store a couple of times:
Of course you are in no way supposed to get any satisfaction from the annoyed look on their face when they demand to see whoever is running this store and you truthfully "I am, right now."


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 30, 2014)

TTOG: Yes, I do need your ID if you want to purchase alcohol. I know you're over 21 but I can't put my ass on the line because you don't want to show it. Rules are rules, can't ignore 'em.

TTOG: Really?? You get all the way to the front of the line & then decide you don't want the 10 boxes of peppermint bark you had in your cart?!?! A couple items with a last minute decision is one matter, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## judgemental (Dec 30, 2014)

TechChic08 said:


> TTOG: Yes, I do need your ID if you want to purchase alcohol. I know you're over 21 but I can't put my ass on the line because you don't want to show it. Rules are rules, can't ignore 'em.


I hate when guests think I'm doing this out of my own free will. Like no, it's policy. If you dont have ID i can't sell it to you. I had a guy the other day buying cough medicine and I asked for his ID and he goes "are you serious?" which I responded with "yes." and he get's all mad saying he didn't have it on him. Well too bad. Maybe you should carry your ID more often then.

TTOG: Thank you so much for making my last couple of minutes of my shift amazing. You put a smile on my face when you told my manager that I was a great team member. It's people like you that makes me enjoy my job because I get to make people happy.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 30, 2014)

judgemental said:


> I asked for his ID and he goes "are you serious?


 
I say (as I turn the monitor so he can see it) "No, but my register is."


----------



## RedMan (Dec 31, 2014)

Guest:  I can't believe you're closing at 8 o'clock tonight.  What's up with Target?

Me:  Um, it's 9.  We're closing at 9 and is IS 9.

Guest:  Wow, it's 9 already?  Oh.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2015)

To that one guest: it's after the holidays & they're no longer shipping us supplies for the Holiday drinks.
It's out of my hands so stuff the attitude.
Guest: "So you can't make X, Y or Z drinks.....what the hell CAN you make me?"
I can make you mad. 
Oop, mission accomplished.
Now piss off already.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 1, 2015)

But...but if I can't get my pumpkin spice latte my Christmas is ruined!!!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 1, 2015)

lovecats said:


> But...but if I can't get my pumpkin spice latte my Christmas is ruined!!!!!



No more pumpkin spice lattes in January? Omg, I literally can't even right now.


----------



## sher (Jan 1, 2015)

Tell them to buy their own flavor syrups. Torani sells their pumpkin spice syrup all year round. And the other day, I saw boxes of packets of the stuff (different brand) at Walmart. I almost bought some for home. I haven't been to sbux since I got to that free refill member level. They're new in my store and they still suck at making the drinks lol.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 2, 2015)

TTOG... I love picking up the trash you leave for me! In the carts? On the lot? It's all good! And diapers? I collect them like trophys!


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 2, 2015)

Adult collectors of children's toys can be some of the most obnoxious, creepy people ever.  But thanks for telling me how to do my job.  You clearly know the backroom better than I do.


----------



## CAMcgee (Jan 2, 2015)

What happens if I don't ask for ID when selling cough medicine. I've had a few older guests like over 40 years old and I just type in my birthday to get it over with faster. Not alcohol tho. I'm not even allowed to scan it...


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 2, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> What happens if I don't ask for ID when selling cough medicine. I've had a few older guests like over 40 years old and I just type in my birthday to get it over with faster. Not alcohol tho. I'm not even allowed to scan it...



...I hate to say it but your days at Target are numbered if you're doing that. You're basically committing fraud when you're inputting your DOB instead of checking the guest's ID.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> CAMcgee said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if I don't ask for ID when selling cough medicine. I've had a few older guests like over 40 years old and I just type in my birthday to get it over with faster. Not alcohol tho. I'm not even allowed to scan it...
> ...


Yep, eventually CSA is gonna wonder why all these guests have the SAME DOB. 
When they get a flag like that, they don't contact anyone in the store but AP. 
When AP confirms what's going on to leadership, you'll be the last to know.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 2, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> What happens if I don't ask for ID when selling cough medicine. I've had a few older guests like over 40 years old and I just type in my birthday to get it over with faster. Not alcohol tho. I'm not even allowed to scan it...



Always ask for ID if prompted to do so. No exceptions.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

StackerMistress said:


> Adult collectors of children's toys can be some of the most obnoxious, creepy people ever.  But thanks for telling me how to do my job.  You clearly know the backroom better than I do.



Ugh some of them are ridiculous. No, I will absolutely NOT open a box of 48 Hot Wheels cars just so you can pick the one you want.


----------



## sher (Jan 2, 2015)

To that one guest who gave me a bad friendly score (I guess that's what it's called..?) I'm sure you didn't even deserve friendliness.

A gstl talked to me about these survey things for the first time in ever. I had two surveys and one was bad so 50% lol. Funny thing is, I assumed I would always have bad or mediocre friendly ratings but she said she was surprised to see me with bad scores.


----------



## asidius (Jan 2, 2015)

TTOG, the price scanner end cap is not your personal dumping ground for seasonal shit you don't want.

We've now been putting empty carts there and they are always getting filled.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

prosidius said:


> TTOG, the price scanner end cap is not your personal dumping ground for seasonal shit you don't want.
> 
> We've now been putting empty carts there and they are always getting filled.



I WISH I THOUGHT OF THIS WHEN I USED TO WORK TOYS DURING CHRISTMAS 2013. I should have printed a sign saying "Don't want something? Just toss it in this cart!" and omg that would have saved so much time


----------



## CAMcgee (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh shit, I've only done it like 3 times. But yeah not anymore... I almost never cashier anyways


----------



## CAMcgee (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got offered a permanent job today, so I'm guessing nobody knows. I'm never doing it again tho.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 3, 2015)

To that one guest: 

Thanks SO MUCH for getting a roll of toilet paper in the men's bathroom, pulling down your pants, TAKING A SHIT INTO THE CARDBOARD TUBE, and sitting it on the handrail for me to pick up when I needed toilet paper.  Thanks for being disgusting.


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 3, 2015)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To that one guest:
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for getting a roll of toilet paper in the men's bathroom, pulling down your pants, TAKING A SHIT INTO THE CARDBOARD TUBE, and sitting it on the handrail for me to pick up when I needed toilet paper.  Thanks for being disgusting.



... That is so gross. I can't believe people do that.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 3, 2015)

TTOG: Ok, I get that you have a problem with the number of men's shoes we sell. I don't think that justifies the twenty minute tirade you had with your girlfriend that I got stuck listening to.


----------



## CAMcgee (Jan 3, 2015)

TTOG: you stupid fat hog, thank you for taking a cart all the way to the other side of the parking lot when you only had two bags and we were trying to close.


----------



## Xscape (Jan 4, 2015)

We always talk about the bad ones, but why not the good ones? Anyone have any honorable mentions? Like how about the couponers who ask to take an item off when it doesn't go through instead of throwing a fit resulting into calling the GSA. That saves so much time whenever the line is beginning to get backed up. The guests who tell you it's okay when you can't find an item/it's out of stock. Oh goodness.. that's rare.  I always get "Well, I came from the other Target and they said you have one." well okay... what the hell do you want me to do?!

Today I had this child who got in the way of my cart as I was pushing it in Toys, before I could say anything he said "excuse me, I'm sorry" oh god... I just







That's the only time that will ever happen. Share your stories!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 4, 2015)

* To That One Guest is for experiences with guests both good and bad.

http://thebreakroom.org/index.php?threads/to-that-one-guest.70/*


----------



## evilSF (Jan 4, 2015)

I surprisingly have a ton of guests that are great, while only some are idiots. I get in my happy acting role, act super nice and apologetic. I offer to call other stores that appear to have something in stock or at least give then the phone number and dpci. I always talk to guests like humans. A guest was looking for men's swim shorts and we don't have them in yet. We got talking about hawaii(their vacation and how I lived there). I gave her some tips and even though we didn't have what she was looking for, she was still happy.

from what I've learned, guests are happier if you listen and apologize. They realize it's not your fault but they treat you like a real person.


----------



## judgemental (Jan 4, 2015)

TTOG: Please stop trying to compliment me. I know what you're doing. I know that you really dont care and you just want me to return all these items that will overflow our stock. Please, I've worked in guest service long enough to know when someone is being fake as f**k


----------



## catrainer (Jan 4, 2015)

I will merge with to that one guest.


----------



## thetargetman (Jan 4, 2015)

To that nut case who lied to me in front of her kids saying it was buy one get one free on fruit leather.... I looked at the sign... it was buy 4 get one free and there was NO OTHER place saying buy one get one free! I hope you don't punish your kids for lying to you! ugh what a bitch!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2015)

in case, anyone was wondering the original good guests thread was lost in the data merge.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> StackerMistress said:
> 
> 
> > Adult collectors of children's toys can be some of the most obnoxious, creepy people ever.  But thanks for telling me how to do my job.  You clearly know the backroom better than I do.
> ...



Oh, we do it.  I have to get every damn box of Hot Wheels we have for these people so they can root through them like a pig digging for truffles.  Fortunately, some of them are nice.  But this guy though, omg.  Comes in several times a week for the Lego Miniature things.  Instead of calling like a sane person.  He needs series 4. We have been out of them for ages.  Apparently they don't even have a DPCI?  I start trying to do an item search for them.

Greasy McTrailer Trash: "You won't find them in there."
Me: "Oh... well, that is how we're able to find things in the warehouse; you see, it's not--"
Greasy: "Yes it is.  Just go back where you keep the Legos and find them."
Me: "We don't actually have a Lego section, it's an entire toy aisle--"
Greasy: "Yes you do.  Every time I have to tell you people this.  Go back there and find them and bring them out here."
Me: ".......... OKAY SURE!" *goes to the backroom* *stands around for a few minutes* *calls for electronics to tell the "gentleman" that we don't have any*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2015)

You could take the collector to the price checker & it says "no" in back room will stop them too.  I don't like the phone calls we get on certain toys. Hey, it's an assortment with the same number.


----------



## FormerTM (Jan 4, 2015)

You people!!! :::::shakes angry fist::::


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 4, 2015)

StackerMistress said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > StackerMistress said:
> ...


----------



## babytrees (Jan 4, 2015)

I have mainly awesome guests in this new store...so much easier to"vibe" it up wth... BUT...to those guests on the phone please don't have me do your personal shopping for you and be snarky about it too.

to the guest who left a massive code brown in the ladies room...ewww!

to the parental being who seemingly left their child to get sick in girl's by themselves.  Bad Parent of the Year to you.

to all of those parents who are bringing their sick/tired kids out...beyond ridiculous


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 4, 2015)

To that one guest who always separates their items at the register exactly the way they want them bagged-

You're awesome. Thanks for speeding up the line.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the people who have to squeeze and feel every little bit of the Lego Minis to try and see what one it is. At least they don't open it.

We used to have a guest keep asking if he could have the Star Was Lego Mini Figure display -_-


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I love the people who have to squeeze and feel every little bit of the Lego Minis to try and see what one it is. At least they don't open it.
> 
> We used to have a guest keep asking if he could have the Star Was Lego Mini Figure display -_-


Ugh, I hate that. The worst is when they ask for the display and there is a sign on it that says "display only, not intended for sale".


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > I love the people who have to squeeze and feel every little bit of the Lego Minis to try and see what one it is. At least they don't open it.
> ...



I mean, with some, at least they understand it. Appliances, we cut the cords, therefore, we can't sell you worthless stuff. Every guest understands that. But the toy people are just ridiculous like calm the hell down


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 5, 2015)

To that one JACKASS that almost backed into me while I was doing my parking lot patrol. PAY ATTENTION. It was DAYLIGHT outside. I had to wait for the car in front of me to move so I can get through. I know you saw me because you looked right at me before you got in! Way to be a JACKASS. You're probably one of those people that can't hear emergency vehicle sirens. 

To that one group of kids that always comes in here, stares me down, and starts joking about shoplifting. Yeah, I'm watching you. I AM WATCHING YOU. You don't have to tell me that I am probably watching you when you both enter and exit. I know what I am doing, but thanks for noticing!

To the one lady that comes in here and talks so loudly she disturbs everyone in the building: How many times do we have to ask you to leave? What's your purpose? Why do you come in here just to talk on your cellphone? And for the billionth time, no... I can't understand what you are saying.


----------



## judgemental (Jan 5, 2015)

TTOG who asked me to help her to her car, I really honestly hope you get better and you get the treatment that you deserve. You're so inspiring and your words you said to me within those short minutes between the register and your car have really stuck with me. I can't wait to read that book you are writing and to see you better and healthier.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

To the guest on the survey complaining about us not having "fingerless gloves"

1) we're setting swimwear soon. Winter stuff is out.
2) THEY'RE FUCKING CALLED MITTENS


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Jan 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To the guest on the survey complaining about us not having "fingerless gloves"
> 
> 1) we're setting swimwear soon. Winter stuff is out.
> 2) THEY'RE FUCKING CALLED MITTENS


do you know how confused i was before i read that second bit


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jan 5, 2015)

TM26 Earthquake said:


> do you know how confused i was before i read that second bit



http://contentinjection.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/refined-styled-fingerless-gloves.jpg


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

hannahlouwho said:


> TM26 Earthquake said:
> 
> 
> > do you know how confused i was before i read that second bit
> ...



the fuck are those

They look useless


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> hannahlouwho said:
> 
> 
> > TM26 Earthquake said:
> ...



Bicyclists and weightlifters use them, oh and goth kids who want to look cool.
Then there are these for hunters.


----------



## Viktard (Jan 5, 2015)

To that one guest that had to ask the LOD who was cleaning in the deli to put his newly bought frozen dinner in the microwave.... Funny part the LOD says "as long as I get a good review I'll do it" so the LOD puts it in and cooks it and I was like wtf (my first day on the job)


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Jan 5, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > hannahlouwho said:
> ...


Hey - I've got two pairs of those and I'm not a hunter.  They're great for fiddlin' with the snowblower to get it running right


----------



## Paige31460 (Jan 6, 2015)

TTOG thank for you having one of the quietest, most patient preschool-aged children of any guest I dealt with while cashiering last night. So refreshing. Also, telling me "Merry Christmas" as y'all were leaving was just too cute.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

To the psychotic clearance lady: I don't know what you intend on doing with an entire Z-rack of clearance clothing. But yes it's 90% calm the fuck down.

That said, yes, the Christmas food is 70% off but I will gladly give it to you for 90% off. I will give you our store's entire Christmas clearance section for 90% off if you wanted (provided you sign an agreement saying you will never ever return the items to Target ever)


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

Viktard said:


> To that one guest that had to ask the LOD who was cleaning in the deli to put his newly bought frozen dinner in the microwave.... Funny part the LOD says "as long as I get a good review I'll do it" so the LOD puts it in and cooks it and I was like wtf (my first day on the job)


Wow... That's cross contamination and should not have happened, period. The only thing that goes into the microwave or sandwich press is sandwiches. We don't even nuke the Panera soups for people.


----------



## daninnj (Jan 6, 2015)

To that one guest. Thank you for putting back that package of meat that felt off the shelf onto the bottom part... AFTER I GAVE YOU THE NASTIEST LOOK WHEN YOU STARTED TO WALK AWAY FROM IT.


----------



## Bullselle (Jan 6, 2015)

TTOG: Wow, you really went off on your toddler for knocking over that sign holder. All he did was accidentally swipe his hand into it. I told your son already that it's no big deal, he didn't cause any damage and it can easily go right back on. But I think you felt like he was making you look bad, so you made him apologize to me and then proceeded to yell at him for the next minute or so until he felt so guilty he burst into tears. So yeah...you're kind of a dick.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 6, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: Wow, you really went off on your toddler for knocking over that sign holder. All he did was accidentally swipe his hand into it. I told your son already that it's no big deal, he didn't cause any damage and it can easily go right back on. But I think you felt like he was making you look bad, so you made him apologize to me and then proceeded to yell at him for the next minute or so until he felt so guilty he burst into tears. So yeah...you're kind of a dick.


I'd prefer that to demon spawn.


----------



## queencat (Jan 7, 2015)

TTOTG: why are you trying to return $40 in giftcards. Just go buy some toilet paper or laundry detergent, if you're so adamantly anti target why did you buy EIGHT 5$ GIFT CARDS IN THE FIRST PLACE congrats you dragged two TL's and three ETL's away and wasted half an hour of your own time when you could have just bought some household crap and be gone already.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 7, 2015)

queencat said:


> TTOTG: why are you trying to return $40 in giftcards. Just go buy some toilet paper or laundry detergent, if you're so adamantly anti target why did you buy EIGHT 5$ GIFT CARDS IN THE FIRST PLACE congrats you dragged two TL's and three ETL's away and wasted half an hour of your own time when you could have just bought some household crap and be gone already.




When I worked at the bookstore we got that type every January.
They had usually got gift cards as presents and wanted to cash them out because, "I neveeer shop heeere."
We would try to interest them in none book things always to no avail.
One time I got frustrated and suggested regifting it.
The woman actually said, "There's nobody I'd want to give this much to."


----------



## Inception (Jan 7, 2015)

I was called a f**** retard and f**** b**** today by a customer. I was zoning A today when a group of black ladies come to my aisle. One of them says in a loud voice"Excuse Me!!!!!!." You know she was probably like 21-25, but said it in a loud and condescending tone. I tell her what can I help you with. She asks me for Ash control. Apparently this is like some argan oil that controls African american hair. I did not know that when she asked me, so I told her I would look it up manually because I wasn't aware what exactly she was asking. Then she says "nah nah , I'll find it myself." While I'm still in the same aisle and other guests are there too, she "again in a loud voice," tells her friends , "she doesn't know, that f***** b**** doesn't know, she is a f***** retard. She's retarded, stupid b****." I'm still in the same aisle lol for a second, I thought that if maybe I knew about the "ash control," but to be honest it started when she was like "Excuuseee Meeeeee!!!!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 7, 2015)

queencat said:


> TTOTG: why are you trying to return $40 in giftcards. Just go buy some toilet paper or laundry detergent, if you're so adamantly anti target why did you buy EIGHT 5$ GIFT CARDS IN THE FIRST PLACE congrats you dragged two TL's and three ETL's away and wasted half an hour of your own time when you could have just bought some household crap and be gone already.


Did they actually BUY them or were they the "free $5 with purchase of X"? We had a guest who tried to return a bunch of those for cash Sunday (no receipt & she was already over her "DL yearly limit"). Our STL basically told her to go pound sand...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 7, 2015)

TTOG: first, you call AS YOU'RE WALKING IN THE STORE wanting a refill and complain that it's going to be 20-30 minutes. THEN, you proceed to walk straight to the counter and try to say you were told "it was ready and waiting to be picked up." If you're going to blatantly lie, maybe you should make sure that the person you spoke to on the phone isn't also the person who is waiting on you at the register....
TTOtherG: thank you for understanding that we are busy and telling us to "take our time." It's people like you that make our jobs much easier


----------



## RedMan (Jan 7, 2015)

*Can I return a Target GiftCard?*
Target GiftCards, Target Mobile Gift Cards, and Target eGiftCards cannot be returned or redeemed for cash or credit except where required by law.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 7, 2015)

To that one group of kids who thought it would be hilarious to spray shaving cream all over the deodorant aisle- fuck you. We had an important visit by the district manager the next day.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 7, 2015)

Meh, DTL's not important, your ETL's and STL are just spineless jellyfish.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2015)

Inception said:


> I was called a f**** retard and f**** b**** today by a customer. I was zoning A today when a group of black ladies come to my aisle. One of them says in a loud voice"Excuse Me!!!!!!." You know she was probably like 21-25, but said it in a loud and condescending tone. I tell her what can I help you with. She asks me for Ash control. Apparently this is like some argan oil that controls African american hair. I did not know that when she asked me, so I told her I would look it up manually because I wasn't aware what exactly she was asking. Then she says "nah nah , I'll find it myself." While I'm still in the same aisle and other guests are there too, she "again in a loud voice," tells her friends , "she doesn't know, that f***** b**** doesn't know, she is a f***** retard. She's retarded, stupid b****." I'm still in the same aisle lol for a second, I thought that if maybe I knew about the "ash control," but to be honest it started when she was like "Excuuseee Meeeeee!!!!"



http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=...tial|all+categories&lnk=snav_sbox_ash+control



dannyy315 said:


> To that one group of kids who thought it would be hilarious to spray shaving cream all over the derodorant aisle- fuck you. We had an important visit by the district manager the next day.



Murder.


----------



## Inception (Jan 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Inception said:
> 
> 
> > I was called a f**** retard and f**** b**** today by a customer. I was zoning A today when a group of black ladies come to my aisle. One of them says in a loud voice"Excuse Me!!!!!!." You know she was probably like 21-25, but said it in a loud and condescending tone. I tell her what can I help you with. She asks me for Ash control. Apparently this is like some argan oil that controls African american hair. I did not know that when she asked me, so I told her I would look it up manually because I wasn't aware what exactly she was asking. Then she says "nah nah , I'll find it myself." While I'm still in the same aisle and other guests are there too, she "again in a loud voice," tells her friends , "she doesn't know, that f***** b**** doesn't know, she is a f***** retard. She's retarded, stupid b****." I'm still in the same aisle lol for a second, I thought that if maybe I knew about the "ash control," but to be honest it started when she was like "Excuuseee Meeeeee!!!!"
> ...



Lol the customer's friend explained that "ash control" was like some special hair thing that deals with African American hair. Tbh, I think I got insulted by how she treated me, but I was quick enough to shut down and just feel apathy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> dannyy315 said:
> 
> 
> > To that one group of kids who thought it would be hilarious to spray shaving cream all over the derodorant aisle- fuck you. We had an important visit by the district manager the next day.
> ...


I gots room in my walk-in.
And plenty of degreaser


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 7, 2015)

To that one guest who selfishly took all of the unsorted reshop and PDA out of my cart and took the cart for themselves-

I had to delay my zone for about an hour before I found my lost PDA. I wouldn't be upset if your purchases were stolen in the parking lot.


----------



## queencat (Jan 7, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> queencat said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTG: why are you trying to return $40 in giftcards. Just go buy some toilet paper or laundry detergent, if you're so adamantly anti target why did you buy EIGHT 5$ GIFT CARDS IN THE FIRST PLACE congrats you dragged two TL's and three ETL's away and wasted half an hour of your own time when you could have just bought some household crap and be gone already.
> ...


From the glimpses I heard (I was working GS that day but I was busy with others) he bought eight 5$ giftcards on target.com well before Christmas, and they were severely delayed and weren't delivered to him until like, that day. Ignoring the STUPIDITY of buying gift cards online it was a completely valid complaint and absolutely should have been addressed...by target.com. Not our store, who has utterly no control over target.com


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 8, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> And plenty of degreaser


Slightly OT, but I found a bottle of "degreaser" under our pharmacy sink the other day and started LMAO!!! My fellow tech didn't quite understand what I found so funny


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 8, 2015)

RedMan said:


> *Can I return a Target GiftCard?*
> Target GiftCards, Target Mobile Gift Cards, and Target eGiftCards cannot be returned or redeemed for cash or credit except where required by law.


If they have the original receipt we can return them, no card lookups though. If they got it as a gift they have to spend it here unless required by law.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 8, 2015)

TTOG: Asking me "can you find me one" while looking at a empty peg hook, doesn't mean I am able to pull that product out of my ass and give it to you.  and No, the next store over can't ship to this store.  Get in your car and get it.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 9, 2015)

TTOG on the phone: Thanks for being patient and understanding when two guests approached me with questions mid-call.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 9, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one group of kids who thought it would be hilarious to spray shaving cream all over the deodorant aisle- fuck you. We had an important visit by the district manager the next day.



Did it get cleaned up before the visit?


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 9, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> RedMan said:
> 
> 
> > *Can I return a Target GiftCard?*
> ...



Never tried, but I suspect we can do card lookup on a e-giftcard. Should be able to do it the same as with a physical giftcard, would just need to type the #'s in.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bored Food Aver said:


> dannyy315 said:
> 
> 
> > To that one group of kids who thought it would be hilarious to spray shaving cream all over the deodorant aisle- fuck you. We had an important visit by the district manager the next day.
> ...


We tried, but not completely. It dried up and we couldn't get all of if off.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 9, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Bored Food Aver said:
> 
> 
> > dannyy315 said:
> ...



Dang that sounds like it was a close shave.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 9, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> thatcashierdude said:
> 
> 
> > RedMan said:
> ...


Only if they have original receipt. I've tried with a card lookup and the register won't let it refund.


----------



## RedMan (Jan 9, 2015)

I've processed returns on gift cards, but I was just quoting the return policy.


----------



## intercomnut (Jan 9, 2015)

To that one guest who thought that because I was in Photo that I'm supposed to frame your shitty certificate for you:

I'm glad you don't want my sympathy. No, I'm not retarded. No, I don't feel like going to hell today.


Also, to those Starbucks guests who say, "How're you doing?" and then immediately tell me their order, without leaving me any time to respond, please just don't ask.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 9, 2015)

intercomnut said:


> To that one guest who thought that because I was in Photo that I'm supposed to frame your shitty certificate for you:
> 
> I'm glad you don't want my sympathy. No, I'm not retarded. No, I don't feel like going to hell today.
> 
> ...




I figured out the trick to people who use "How're you doing?" instead of 'Hello."
I say "Well enough and you?"
This tends to surprise them to no end and they usually respond with "Okay, thanks for asking."
Suddenly you've had a pleasant exchange and they aren't so rude.
Doesn't work every time but it's funny how often it does.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2015)

I get the ones who interrupt me with their order as I'm greeting them. 

And to those guests who say "I'm gonna do a.....": 
You ain't 'doing' jack. I'M the one 'doing' your drink.
You're just standing there gaping up at the sign while your brain synapses look for a hook-up.
Yeh, too much caffeine today....


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2015)

I helped the most high maintenance guest today. First, she wanted me to carry-out rugs to her apartment across the street (which is against store policy but the LOD approved it). Then, she wanted me to help set it up on her floor. I didn't want to be rude, so I thought why not. But she kept me there for 5 minutes asking me how it looked. Meanwhile, all this stuff fit in a normal target shopping cart and she could've done all this by herself. But I guess I'm too nice.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 10, 2015)

The LOD gave the approval for you to go into a complete strangers apartment?  Are you fricking kidding me? No, NO and NO Fricking WAY!


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 10, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I helped the most high maintenance guest today. First, she wanted me to carry-out rugs to her apartment across the street (which is against store policy but the LOD approved it). Then, she wanted me to help set it up on her floor. I didn't want to be rude, so I thought why not. But she kept me there for 5 minutes asking me how it looked. Meanwhile, all this stuff fit in a normal target shopping cart and she could've done all this by herself. But I guess I'm too nice.


I had to check you weren't the OP from this thread because damn, I don't even. That doesn't sound possible.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2015)

That's weird.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> dannyy315 said:
> 
> 
> > I helped the most high maintenance guest today. First, she wanted me to carry-out rugs to her apartment across the street (which is against store policy but the LOD approved it). Then, she wanted me to help set it up on her floor. I didn't want to be rude, so I thought why not. But she kept me there for 5 minutes asking me how it looked. Meanwhile, all this stuff fit in a normal target shopping cart and she could've done all this by herself. But I guess I'm too nice.
> ...


Yeah, it happened. I tried to say I had to go back because of break requirements, but she kept asking questions like "does the rug match the couch?" and "should I get a rug pad?". I should've just said "fuck off and make decisions for yourself."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2015)

Just say, here is your rugs & have a nice day. You did your job.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 10, 2015)

And the first time she got upset with you, corp would be getting a call from a guest accusing you of Lord knows what.
You're setting yourself (& Target) up for a lawsuit.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 15, 2015)

ttog. you are a pos. you confused yourself so don't pin that on me. your inability to listen to simple facts shouldn't surprise me, but nope it did. on top of that you got me in trouble after the lod said it was fine and that you were a b. may you never return, and no we won't miss your money.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 15, 2015)

TTOG: You asked, and I told you, _multiple _times, that the My Kodak Moments app will NOT display all your pictures on the kiosk AS LONG AS YOU CLICK "Select and then Send" and NOT "View all photos on kiosk." It is not my fault you pressed "View all photos on kiosk" which projected all of your more _adult_ photos onto the kiosk screen. I offered to just turn off the kiosk  from behind the counter but you wouldn't let me do ANYTHING so I wouldn't see (fair enough) but you then struggled to exit. I'm pretty sure the guests in line behind you loved having to see those before they turned away in disgust.


----------



## kyle petty (Jan 17, 2015)

TTOG: you asked if we had an Elsa dress in a specific size. We did not. So far so good. 

Then you asked, "But have you EVER sold it?"

I don't know, ma'am. Let me consult my database of products we once carried but don't anymore that we compiled for NO REASON WHATSOEVER.

I only said the first sentence.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 17, 2015)

TTOG: I don't HAVE to do anything, especially GIVE you something that retails for over $100 when you don't have a valid Rx on file. Poor planning on your part does NOT constitute an emergency on my part. Go ahead and take your business elsewhere. I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 18, 2015)

TTOG: When you make half of Ready to Wear smell like coconut because you can't tell when you've used too much body spray it's time you realize you might have a problem. I really don't want to know what it might be, I just don't want to spend my evening gagging because you lack restraint.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 18, 2015)

TTOG: You thought bringing in the physical part you needed replaced might have helped but if all you can say is "I don't know" to "What is this?" "What function does this part serve?" "Is this a filter?" "Is it a deodorizer?" and "Did you buy this at Target?" there's only so much I can do to try and help you.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 20, 2015)

TTOG:
Yeah. I asked you to remove your small child from my register belt. It's not a fucking amusement ride. I'm glad that you moved over to the next lane after I spoke up because I don't know that I could have kept from scowling while you paid.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 20, 2015)

Guest: Do you have this office chair in the back?

Me: Sorry, my PDA says out of stock.

Guest: Are you sure?

Me: Yes, the number updates when something is taken from the back.

Guest: Can you go back and check?

Me: The PDA would say whether or not we have it. Try Walmart.

Seriously, it's as if this guest was expecting me to go back there and check every aisle of the stockroom. If there weren't a lawsuit risk I would've told him he's free to go back and check himself.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, and to that other guest that asked me about missing container lids: If they're not on the shelf and there's none in the back, there's nothing I can do about that. All I can do is search the shelves with you, and even after that failed you proceeded to ask a different team member the same question. And surprise, you got the same answer.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jan 20, 2015)

To that one guest, go f**k yourself you stupid bitch.  I can't believe you would think it would be okay to act like such a crybaby or tell me I lied to you and start yelling like you did.  Seriously, there's a special place in Hell for people like you.  (I can't elaborate more on what happened because I could out myself on here.)


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 21, 2015)

To that one guest who tried to sell candy to me for charity while I was on the clock: First of all, I saw you at the mall and the charity you talked about there was different, so you're full of shit. Second, unless you have a permit you're breaking the law. So maybe instead of trying to get money from minimum wage workers, try making a kickstarter or something.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 21, 2015)

TTOG, it's the BREAK ROOM why are you in the BREAK ROOM talking to me why would you come in the door marked OFFICE and proceed down to the door marked TEAM MEMBERS ONLY and then TALK TO ME when I am very obviously STUFFING FOOD IN MY FACE OH GAWD.

and no, you can't have the toy you returned back, you said it wasn't working and I already defected it out.

she said someone told her I was back there, so I guess she just decided to prance on in and talk to me. I want to find whatever cashier gestured vaguely at the door and didn't specifically say 'she's on break' and just like feed them to a tiger.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 21, 2015)

radiochu said:


> TTOG, it's the BREAK ROOM why are you in the BREAK ROOM talking to me why would you come in the door marked OFFICE and proceed down to the door marked TEAM MEMBERS ONLY and then TALK TO ME when I am very obviously STUFFING FOOD IN MY FACE OH GAWD.
> 
> and no, you can't have the toy you returned back, you said it wasn't working and I already defected it out.
> 
> *she said someone told her I was back there*, so I guess she just decided to prance on in and talk to me. I want to find whatever cashier gestured vaguely at the door and didn't specifically say 'she's on break' and just like feed them to a tiger.



I would want to find whoever told them you were back specifically there instead of "in the back" or "on break" making the guest feel it was OK to go back there, and "re-train" them with a Clue-By-Four. This crap is the reason HR made a fuss about keeping TSC locked at all times. (Not that people don't bang on the door screaming HELLO HELLO CAN YOU HEAR ME HELLO I CAN SEE YOU HELLO I NEED HELP)

A similar story: Lady, I don't care if the lines are "MILES LONG" you need to deal with the fact that EVERY REGISTER THAT PHYSICALLY HAS ALL THE PARTS WORKING is open, accept the 2 apology coupons given to everyone in line by the GSTL, and not come back into TSC and yell at me, who was just trying to find a PDA and walkie, and the HRTMs who were doing HR things.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 21, 2015)

@radiochu Guests that do that need to F off. I've seen that happen when a ton of us were by the timeclocks (she was impatient and wanted to speak to a manager). Got strongly told to go to guest service. Yes you'll just have to wait in line, that's part of life. Now GTFO we're on break.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 21, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> This crap is the reason HR made a fuss about keeping TSC locked at all times. (Not that people don't bang on the door screaming HELLO HELLO CAN YOU HEAR ME HELLO I CAN SEE YOU HELLO I NEED HELP)


I wish ours locked. We have a push bumper facing the registers so there is no way to lock the doors. Often there is no one back there so if a guest made their way beyond the team members only sign there would be no one to stop them. 

On the other hand it's nice to never need to find someone or bother HR to unlock the door.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 21, 2015)

At ours you punch in a code or turn the key that only ETLs/SRTLs have.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 21, 2015)

*me b!tch-slaps radiochu's guest/invader before chasing her out with degreaser in the face*

To that one guest: You ordered a trenta tea with NO water & very little ice, effectively emptying a pitcher & forcing me to brew another. The guest BEHIND you then orders the same type of tea (but in the proper proportions) so I have to tell her I JUST ran out & pointed to you with your Big Gulp-sized tea. 
Your response? A cheesy douche-bag grin while saying "Oops! My bad!" 
She thought you were as big a dick as I did.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 21, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> At ours you punch in a code or turn the key that only ETLs/SRTLs have.



My store has the keypad too. And apparently there was a "guest incident" a while back that prompted them to change the code.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> *me b!tch-slaps radiochu's guest/invader before chasing her out with degreaser in the face*
> 
> To that one guest: You ordered a trenta tea with NO water & very little ice, effectively emptying a pitcher & forcing me to brew another. The guest BEHIND you then orders the same type of tea (but in the proper proportions) so I have to tell her I JUST ran out & pointed to you with your Big Gulp-sized tea.
> Your response? A cheesy douche-bag grin while saying "Oops! My bad!"
> She thought you were as big a dick as I did.


I do this with iced drinks because of the amount I pay for them, but I don't go so far as to ask for no water. Just trying to get my $5 worth... *weeps*

I should make my own caffeinated drinks. Or continue destroying myself with DELICIOUS khaos monster juice...


----------



## PJ5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> TTOG:
> Yeah. I asked you to remove your small child from my register belt. It's not a fucking amusement ride. I'm glad that you moved over to the next lane after I spoke up because I don't know that I could have kept from scowling while you paid.


Seriously, America needs to mandate a class on parenting if you want to have a child/are pregnant, like those 4-6 hour classes you take to save %10 on car insurance.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 22, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> At ours you punch in a code or turn the key that only ETLs/SRTLs have.


Ours used to have a code. Every time they set it, it works for a bit then it just loses the code.


----------



## lovelyz (Jan 23, 2015)

ttog ... thx for screming at me .... i did not  aprreciate ur tone sir.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 23, 2015)

TTOG, I'm sorry you came down for two specific fitness items in the ad to get the discount, and that we were out so you couldn't get the second one you wanted, but you don't need to yell at me. It's really not my fault it's the only thing you came for and that you liked the two most popular items. Then you go down and yell at the electronics TM when he asks if you need help. 

*I would assume most people would just be like "Oh, bummer. Thanks anyway!" and go on their merry way, but working here it seems like most people just like being able to get mad at someone who has to try and help them. >_>


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 24, 2015)

ttog: How stupid could you be to put eggs on a toys endcap? I understand if you don't know where something goes, but at least put them back somewhere that's refrigerated.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 24, 2015)

TTOTG, I wish all guests were like you. Actually, I wish there were more people like you in the world. You were so appreciative even though we didn't have what you were looking for .


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> ttog: How stupid could you be to put eggs on a toys endcap? I understand if you don't know where something goes, but at least put them back somewhere that's refrigerated.


Were they a least only a few hours at most out of temp? Because working early morning flow I have encountered frozen foods in the mop aisle, deli meat in the soap aisle and a cart with a package of ground beef just sitting there in housewares. They'd been sitting there allll night long...

Guests are messy animals sometimes.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 24, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Were they a least only a few hours at most out of temp? Because working early morning flow I have encountered frozen foods in the mop aisle, deli meat in the soap aisle and a cart with a package of ground beef just sitting there in housewares. They'd been sitting there allll night long...
> 
> Guests are messy animals sometimes.


Don't even get me started on guests leaving half-full Starbucks cups on the shelf...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2015)

On this note I have to bring back my number one pet peeve.

To any guest who comes to my register and hands me a refrigerated/frozen item and then say you don't want it...

This is me:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Oath, this would have been my reaction. 








That movie has so many parts that are GIF worthy.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 25, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Guests are messy animals sometimes.


 LOL @ "sometimes!"


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 25, 2015)

At my store, guests are simply animals.....


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> On this note I have to bring back my number one pet peeve.
> 
> To any guest who comes to my register and hands me a refrigerated/frozen item and then say you don't want it...
> 
> This is me:



Woah, calm down there, Flo.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 25, 2015)

lady, having me add your receipt up with a calculator isn't going to change the result. not believing the calculator and asking me to add it up by hand on paper isn't going to change the result. just suck it up and accept that you spent $75. I spend more than I mean to all the time. world hasn't ended yet.


----------



## judgemental (Jan 25, 2015)

TTOG, you're super sweet, but I do not want any free clothes from you


----------



## Serviss (Jan 26, 2015)

ttog, who tries catching an attitude with me at guest service and wonders why as he progressively get angrier, the more and more I actually decide to enforce story policy on returns.


----------



## CanuckTM (Jan 26, 2015)

On the topic of chilled/frozen - TTOG who filled out the survey with the comment you found some undescribed food out of temperature, but saved it for us by putting it back in the right environment - assuming good faith, thank you for being sweet and kindof thoughtful. Umm, next time please be even more thoughtful and just grab a TM, 'cause I hope to god another guest didn't get food poisoning after that.


----------



## thatgirl (Jan 27, 2015)

The tide pods are 9.99 not 4.99 I know you moved them there then took the damn picture. You're lucky my GSA said yes to the price change. But really then you get two five dollar gift cards and use four 2 dollar off coupons....


----------



## Bullselle (Jan 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> On this note I have to bring back my number one pet peeve.
> 
> To any guest who comes to my register and hands me a refrigerated/frozen item and then say you don't want it...
> 
> This is me:



Speaking of pet peeves, I have two as a cashier: 
1. "Oh I don't need the hangers." I KNOW. We're required to take them off and reuse them. They're not disposable.

And 2. "Could you hurry, I'm in a rush." I have been rushing for my entire shift. This is as fast as I can go. I have no sympathy for you if you're going to act like my boss instead of a guest at a store who can just buy their stuff at a more convenient time.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> "Could you hurry, I'm in a rush."


I usually slow down to a comfortable speed when that happens, and I spend extra time fiddling with my bags if any come off. For bonus points I "forget" to hit total, so they have swiped their card, have all their shit loaded up, and are looking at me with that panicked look of "I have to get out of here!" and OH I forgot to total it! So sorry! *slowly hands the receipt after folding it 4 times*


----------



## babytrees (Jan 27, 2015)

Ttotg...thanks for coming toward the end of a rough shift and saying, thanks for the job your doing.

honestly, thank you to all of the guests who have come up in the last few weeks saying similar things.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> 1. "Oh I don't need the hangers." I KNOW. We're required to take them off and reuse them. They're not disposable.



I want to be able to tell guests no when they ask for hangers, my STL has mandated in the name of *BE BOLD *that if a guest asks for hangers we are to give them to them (only the hangers they bought, they can't ask for the entire hangers bin), if they ask for bags they get 1/4 a stack unless they specify otherwise. Most of our guests have caught on, one lady even said "WHERE ARE MY EXTRA BAGS? ARE YOU NEW HERE OR SOMETHING?" to where I had to respond "Sure, here's some bags for you" and later the ETL-GE told me about the whole extra bags thing. Still lady, at least have the decency to ask.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 27, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> I want to be able to tell guests no when they ask for hangers, my STL has mandated in the name of *BE BOLD *that if a guest asks for hangers we are to give them to them (only the hangers they bought, they can't ask for the entire hangers bin), if they ask for bags they get 1/4 a stack unless they specify otherwise. Most of our guests have caught on, one lady even said "WHERE ARE MY EXTRA BAGS? ARE YOU NEW HERE OR SOMETHING?" to where I had to respond "Sure, here's some bags for you" and later the ETL-GE told me about the whole extra bags thing. Still lady, at least have the decency to ask.


I don't see the problem with letting them have the hangers on the clothes they are buying, but giving out extra bags seems kinda dumb. I guess if they use them for trash liners I can see why but I'd rather let them have the end of a ream of bags that's always impossible to deal with.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 27, 2015)

Extra bags? That's a new one on me.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Jan 27, 2015)

tmforlife said:


> It drives me crazy when...
> 
> I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.
> 
> ...


I hate when they come up to me and ask - how much is this. If I don't have a PDA or myDevice and am not near a Register, I will sometimes hold the item up to my head and blurt out some stupidly high price.  The ones who don't laugh think I am serious.  
Yes people I can connect the product to my brain and the price falls out  of my mouth. Smh


----------



## zrt4116 (Jan 27, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you so much for the compliment. There had been a guest who had come to our store looking for a fitbit band we didn't have in stock. She had told me that this was the fifth store she had been to today for it. The website was screwing up, but our iPods had the correct count. Only one store in the area had it. I then offered to call for her, and she told me that would be great. Then she told me that not a single other store had checked the iPods for other stores, simply telling her the website counts were probably correct, nor did they offer to call another store. She said I made her day. I think she made mine honestly.


----------



## Vulpix (Jan 27, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> I usually slow down to a comfortable speed when that happens, and I spend extra time fiddling with my bags if any come off. For bonus points I "forget" to hit total, so they have swiped their card, have all their shit loaded up, and are looking at me with that panicked look of "I have to get out of here!" and OH I forgot to total it! So sorry! *slowly hands the receipt after folding it 4 times*


I love being passive aggressive with annoying, rude or presumptuous guests.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 28, 2015)

Vulpix said:


> I love being passive aggressive with annoying, rude or presumptuous guests.



I did that just yesterday with a guest who shoved a sign in my face and didn't say a word. I just stood there waiting and eventually he goes ARE YOU GOING TO HELP ME? And I told him I'd help him as soon as I actually knew what he wanted.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 28, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Extra bags? That's a new one on me.



Spend some time as a cashier and you'll understand. At my store, we have a few "bag ladies."


----------



## Kartman (Jan 28, 2015)

My main positions are in FA and CA. I hate cashiering and only do it when the front lanes need a back up.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 28, 2015)

TTOG, no, I can't give you food out of the QMOS bin. You can always go to the place we donate to and try and get some food if you need it, but most of this in here isn't good enough to donate and based on how full your cart is already, it seems like you don't need it as much as others. >_>


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Spend some time as a cashier and you'll understand. At my store, we have a few "bag ladies."



or as I call them

cheap-asses


----------



## hipturd (Jan 28, 2015)

TTOG don't tell me to grab my own bottle of mouth wash because you're reading the label on the one you're holding after you plainly told me you can't read the label because you don't have your glasses!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 28, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for showing your appreciation for the help I provided you this afternoon. You came to the store to get comforters for your children that the website said we had, and when they weren't on the shelf, I found them in the back. Just you saying that I was going to make your kids happy brought a smile to my face.


----------



## queencat (Jan 29, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> TTOG, no, I can't give you food out of the QMOS bin. You can always go to the place we donate to and try and get some food if you need it, but most of this in here isn't good enough to donate and based on how full your cart is already, it seems like you don't need it as much as others. >_>



...do they know that QMOS stuff is spoiled (or on the verge of spoiling?)


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 29, 2015)

queencat said:


> ...do they know that QMOS stuff is spoiled (or on the verge of spoiling?)


I tried to explain, but she thought I was lying. Sorry lady, I'm not going to sell you discounted grapes where one of them has exploded out mold.


----------



## hipturd (Jan 30, 2015)

TTOG: Seriously control your child before I do it for you. It is not ok for her to be running up and down my section and destroying every bit of zoning I just did.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 30, 2015)

To that lazy mom: Stop leaving your kids in the cafe. We are NOT f@#!$ babysitters for your demon spawn.
They got into fights, threw food at each other &, just as we were about to call AP over, you texted the oldest so they all ran off to meet you at the doors on the other side.


----------



## thatgirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Stop getting mad we are sold out of gear for Super Bowl TWO days before game. And that we are sold out of skittles again TWO days before the big game


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jan 31, 2015)

TTOG at the pharmacy.. No, your prescription will not be done faster because you told them "i have kids waiting in the car"

You did not like their response of "oh, well why dont you go back to your car and make sure your kids are fine since nobody is watching them, and come back in... How long will a prescription take to fill? 10 minutes? Yeah come back in 10 minutes hun. I was baffled by our pharmacist and gave her a high 5.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

To that one guest:

Oh wait

there were none today


----------



## Ethereal (Feb 2, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for making me waste a lot of time talking in circles with you. I lost track of how many times I tried to explain that, since the items you were returning and the item you wanted to buy were different types and prices, I couldn't process it as an even exchange, but since the item you were returning was only eligible for store credit, you could easily just return the one and just buy the other with the gift card you would get. It's really not that hard of a concept, so why did you continue asking "but can't you just do it as an exchange???"?


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 2, 2015)

TTOG: I can't return things from a card lookup without a barcode or DPCI (called it an item number) or the actual receipt. So I'm sorry (not) that we didn't have any on the shelf, and that we can't look through all your purchased items on your card (ugh). You'll just have to bring in the receipt, which I assume you did because I saw them in the reshop carts later with white barcode labels attached. You didn't have to be such a bitch about it, if I tell you I can't do something it doesn't make it "ridiculous" it means that you're a cunt for using that word to describe a return at a retail store and that most other people don't have this problem. Returns are easy, we just need a few things, and if you don't have those we won't give you any money until you come back with them. 

TTO Vendor: Telling me that a lot of our customers are rude...in front of a customer...lololol I didn't know how to react, probably had this look on my face:


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 2, 2015)

TTOG: You seriously have some anger issues. First you get angry that I can't give you a free giftcard (when the sign clearly says part of a coupon promotion, not a giftcard promotion). Next you get angry after I get the coupon for you, because you decided to pay while I was gone instead of waiting, and now you didn't get your discount. (Seriously, what part of "hold on, let me get it for you" made you think you should swipe your card?) And then finally, you curse out the guest standing behind you when he pretty much tells you it was all your fault.
Oh, you want your discount after you already paid? Well shucks, looks like I forgot how to do the "fix a mistake" thing with your receipt. Guess you'll have to get the fuck out of my line and go wait at guest service. Have a great day.


----------



## Nauzhror (Feb 4, 2015)

Eh, to be honest, sounds like your error as much as the guests. Did they swipe their card prematurely? Sure, but no reason for you to hit total before going to find a coupon.


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 4, 2015)

@Nauzhror It's the guest's job to bring the coupon to the register, so she was already in the wrong. I shouldn't have to hold up the line to go get it for her. And she only told me she wanted to use a coupon after I hit total.


----------



## Cozum (Feb 4, 2015)

TTOG who stopped me on my lunch while I was wearing a blue t-shirt and had none of my equipment on me asking if I worked here and wanted me to get a videogame out for him.

...and that one lady who wanted the value of her coupons returned when she returned her product.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 4, 2015)

Cozum said:


> TTOG who stopped me on my lunch while I was wearing a blue t-shirt and had none of my equipment on me asking if I worked here and wanted me to get a videogame out for him.
> 
> ...and that one lady who wanted the value of her coupons returned when she returned her product.


I think they can smell the Target on us...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2015)

ClearanceMaster said:


> TTOG at the pharmacy.. No, your prescription will not be done faster because you told them "i have kids waiting in the car"
> 
> You did not like their response of "oh, well why dont you go back to your car and make sure your kids are fine since nobody is watching them, and come back in... How long will a prescription take to fill? 10 minutes? Yeah come back in 10 minutes hun. I was baffled by our pharmacist and gave her a high 5.


You can replace "kid" with "husband/wife," or "but I left my car running on the sidewalk" or any other ridiculous excuse you can think of. Despite popular belief, we do more than "just throw the pills in the bottle" when filling a prescription


----------



## hipturd (Feb 7, 2015)

TTOG don't get pissed at me when I politely try to tell you that our store is closed and you need to hurry your ass up to the registers because that is what I was instructed to do. I almost threw my walkie at you and hoped they closed the registers before you could check out if only to piss you off more. You're lucky you got out of the store without injury.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2015)

hipturd said:


> TTOG don't get pissed at me when I politely try to tell you that our store is closed and you need to hurry your ass up to the registers because that is what I was instructed to do. I almost threw my walkie at you and hoped they closed the registers before you could check out if only to piss you off more. You're lucky you got out of the store without injury.



"Good evening Target guests. Our registers will close in 15 minutes. Please bring your shit to the front of the store and get yo' ass outta here."


----------



## hipturd (Feb 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> "Good evening Target guests. Our registers will close in 15 minutes. Please bring your shit to the front of the store and get yo' ass outta here."


EXACTLY! They better hope I never get a chance to make the closing announcements because that is precisely what I would do.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2015)

Years ago, we had a SFTM who did a great imitation of Animal (from the Muppets); he got on the mike after closing one night & said "GO HOME! GO HOOOOME!" 
(first muppet movie after credits had rolled)


----------



## PinkZinnia (Feb 8, 2015)

To that one guest who got pissed off because the grocery coupon you used (and didn't have any grocery items) voided out your whole transaction at self check out.. Sorry your whole order order had to be re-rung.. But you said the stupidest thing. 
'I can't believe this happened.. I have ice cream melting in the car...'
My comment: it's 7°

Thank you for not saying anything stupid after that...


----------



## babytrees (Feb 8, 2015)

I finally had a bat crazy guest who had it out for me...she was scary while stating "and I WILL BE SPEAKING TO YOUR MANAGER," I walked off at that point and found the LOD explained my side (they could tell I was shaken) then went on my 15 minute break. When I got back the LOD and the other ETL in the building at the time found me and told me it had been taken care of. The ETL had been around me when I had spoken to this guest on the phone earlier on the phone and was the handler...they had my back...and he shot everything she said down. Almost wish I could have seen her face.


----------



## walleyeman (Feb 11, 2015)

if it says 10 items or less go to another lane


----------



## hipturd (Feb 12, 2015)

TTOG you sprayed the axe body spray in your own face. You're not going to accomplish anything by asking for an LOD. If you're looking for a lawsuit make sure it's one not based upon your own stupidity.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 12, 2015)

THOG: Hey asshole, thank  you for giving me a damaged red phone you found and then telling me you found it in a toilet AFTER you handed it to me. I hope you get pink eye from the bacteria.

And cool, I'm an active member now.


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 12, 2015)

TTOG: I've heard a lot of children screaming in the store before, but your child breaks the record for having the loudest and most inhuman scream that I have ever heard. I applaud you for having patience with him, but that tantrum he's throwing is going to cause him to hurt himself. So please either teach him how to behave in public or have him excorsised.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: I've heard a lot of children screaming in the store before, but your child breaks the record for having the loudest and most inhuman scream that I have ever heard. I applaud you for having patience with him, but that tantrum he's throwing is going to cause him to hurt himself. So please either teach him how to behave in public or have him excorsised.


I hate when parents ignore their crying child. They want attention and if they don't get it they're going to let you hear about it. I see parents all the time that go about their usual business shopping as if there isn't a problem next to their screaming baby.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2015)

To that one guest: I'm a barista, NOT a therapist. 
You came up talking about HOW EXHAUSTED you were. From SHOPPING! OMG!
You weren't getting any pity from me since I'd been on my feet for 10 1/2 hrs because of a call-out, which meant NO mid & the ONLY break I got was for lunch. The rest of my time I was by myself. All. by. my. self.
I would love nothing more than to spend a day shopping even if I didn't buy anything because it would simply be a mental vay-cay.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: I'm a barista, NOT a therapist.
> You came up talking about HOW EXHAUSTED you were. From SHOPPING! OMG!
> You weren't getting any pity from me since I'd been on my feet for 10 1/2 hrs because of a call-out, which meant NO mid & the ONLY break I got was for lunch. The rest of my time I was by myself. All. by. my. self.
> I would love nothing more than to spend a day shopping even if I didn't buy anything because it would simply be a mental vay-cay.


She must really love holiday shopping.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2015)

TTOG: I understand you're short, but complaining to a manager about the item you want being on the top shelf isn't going to accomplish anything. Ask someone to reach it for you, but don't expect us to rearrange the items on the shelf to give you special treatment.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 14, 2015)

To all the guests who came out shopping on the night of Valentine's Day in the middle of a fucking snowstorm: Kindly engage in sexual relations with yourselves.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 14, 2015)

@mrknownothing awww you're such a romantic.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To all the guests who came out shopping on the night of Valentine's Day in the middle of a fucking snowstorm: Kindly engage in sexual relations with yourselves.



I KNOW RIGHT.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 15, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> HOW EXHAUSTED you were. From SHOPPING! OMG!


Ugh I never know how to respond to that. I usually just go with a muted "yeah." What I want to say is: asshole/bitch (depending on gender) go over to the application kiosks over there *points to guest service* apply and work ONE 8 hour cashier shift and FEEL how EXHAUSTING SHOPPING IS OMG!!! 



mrknownothing said:


> To all the guests who came out shopping on the night of Valentine's Day in the middle of a *fucking snowstorm*: Kindly FUCK (  couldn't resist) yourselves.


Normal behavior here, I don't understand it. I've seen guests waiting outside for us to open when it's negative degrees out. I mean seriously nothing we sell is worth waiting any longer than I have to in that shit. Those people are waiting *voluntarily*, and I get paid (shit) to be here...


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 16, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> Ugh I never know how to respond to that. I usually just go with a muted "yeah." What I want to say is: asshole/bitch (depending on gender) go over to the application kiosks over there *points to guest service* apply and work ONE 8 hour cashier shift and FEEL how EXHAUSTING SHOPPING IS OMG!!!


If it were up to me, I would make it a college requirement to work one month in retail to teach people about respect, patience, and dealing with jackasses in life. It definitely puts things in perspective.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 16, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> If it were up to me, I would make it a college requirement to work one month in retail to teach people about respect, patience, and dealing with jackasses in life. It definitely puts things in perspective.


Not college, just life period. Haha.


----------



## Triscuit (Feb 16, 2015)

TTOG: Please do not yell "EXCUSE ME!!" to me and wave at me when I am 50 feet away from you and expect me to answer you.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> If it were up to me, I would make it a college requirement to work one month in retail to teach people about respect, patience, and dealing with jackasses in life. It definitely puts things in perspective.



Definitely something I've thought of forever. But I'm a little more strict. That month has to encompass at least one of the following holidays: Black Friday, the week of Christmas, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and the week when your local schools start up in the fall.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 16, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> If it were up to me, I would make it a college requirement to work one month in retail to teach people about respect, patience, and dealing with jackasses in life. It definitely puts things in perspective.


I'd make it a job requirement. Let's do away with the bullshit college degree requirements for jobs that don't actually need that kind of education, you just have to have experience dealing with SHITTY people...so basically getting rid of the ETL college requirement and replacing it with promotions from within...heh, that would actually make this company better.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Definitely something I've thought of forever. But I'm a little more strict. That month has to encompass at least one of the following holidays: Black Friday, the week of Christmas, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and the week when your local schools start up in the fall.


Exactly my thought process.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Definitely something I've thought of forever. But I'm a little more strict. That month has to encompass at least one of the following holidays: Black Friday, the week of Christmas, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and the week when your local schools start up in the fall.


Keep them on for a couple weeks into January living on the reduced hours before being let go for "business reasons." Only then can they start their new job.


----------



## Starry (Feb 18, 2015)

To that one guest: When you're tweekin' hard, don't come out into public and make everyone uncomfortable.  Stay home and let it leave your system first. 

To that _other_ guest: Holy freaking God, how do you _*NOT*_ know where the exit of the store is?!?


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 19, 2015)

TTOG who told me he'd been to four other Targets and driven over 20 miles to get a pair of boots for his daughter's birthday present: Wow. I'm touched. She must have *really *wanted those shoes.

Also...are you out of your fucking mind? 20 miles????


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 19, 2015)

TTOG who was looking for those chairs and ended up having a store in the next county put them on hold for you... I am sorry you had to go through that just because I couldn't find them and assumed the count was off. Not five minutes after you left, I found them flexed on a random shelf near seasonal.

Thanks for being cool about it though.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 19, 2015)

TTOG: No, I won't do you a "solid" or whatever the fuck you said. It says on your receipt RIGHT UNDER the batteries "return by XX/XX/XX," which was several weeks ago. If it was a few days over I'd do it, but now you'll just have to find some way to deal with them. If you "didn't need them" then maybe you should've figured that out sooner and took them back in the 30 day return policy we have for electronics (yes batteries are electronics). Thanks for not trying to go over my head though, after you (of course) ignored the other TM that told you no and asked for a "manager." Good thing I was there helping another guest with a legitimate issue, it only took a minute or so to shoo you off. 

To that other guest I was helping before being rudely interrupted by ^^^dickface^^^: Sorry I couldn't fix your issue. Those cards say they can't be returned to the retailer and I spent about 15 minutes on hold waiting for someone from the company that sells them trying to get an actual person (I suspect this is why we couldn't do the return, to make it difficult for people). Thanks for cutting me off after me spending all that time on hold, it would've probably taken a lot longer than you were willing to wait to actually get a refund.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 19, 2015)

Starry said:


> To that one guest: When you're tweekin' hard, don't come out into public and make everyone uncomfortable.  Stay home and let it leave your system first.
> 
> To that _other_ guest: Holy freaking God, how do you _*NOT*_ know where the exit of the store is?!?


In their defense, it could be difficult when you're not familiar with the store. Guests ask me where the exit is all the time. I got lost in a Macy's once, haha.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Definitely something I've thought of forever. But I'm a little more strict. That month has to encompass at least one of the following holidays: Black Friday, the week of Christmas, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and the week when your local schools start up in the fall.


Even better....the week when the school supply lists come out


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 19, 2015)

TTOG: please take your business elsewhere like you keep threatening to do....we won't miss you


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 20, 2015)

TTOG store closed means gtfo. Your drama is not my problem.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Feb 20, 2015)

Guest: *screaming* BLABLABLA I'M GONNA MAKE YOUR JOB HARDER BLA BLA BLA YELL YELL YELL NONSENSE!!!!111!!1!!

Me: *slowly moves walkie to mouth* LOD, can you please come to guest service?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 20, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for getting your wife to not only stop tossing the t-shirts she didn't want on top of the rack but also made sure she folded it. I just wish you could have gotten her to put in the right place.


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 20, 2015)

TTOG:  You got out of bed didn't brush your hair and came shopping in your Pjs and slippers.   You looked comfy as hell. Maybe I should come to work in my Super Man Pjs


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 21, 2015)

To the several guests that ask me at the register if something is coming back in stock that they couldn't find while they were shopping, of course i have no idea because i'm a cashier and i have to call over an lod and have them look it up while the line of people waiting to checkout are giving you the evil eye.  There are people all over the sales floor who are there to help you, have idevices/pdas and would know much better than i, why are you asking a cashier?!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> TTOG:  You got out of bed didn't brush your hair and came shopping in your Pjs and slippers.   You looked comfy as hell. Maybe I should come to work in my Super Man Pjs


Had 3 college-aged girls come up to SB in their PJs one morning. They looked like sh1t & had horrible morning breath.
Turned out they were sorority sisters.
I'm scared for our future.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2015)

TTOG: When your checking out, please don't turn it into a game of "let's fit as many items on the belt as possible!". It makes my job harder and it would be actually a lot faster if you put the stuff on the belt in an organized way. And because you piled everything on the belt, a couple items got crushed. And I don't feel bad.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> TTOG:  You got out of bed didn't brush your hair and came shopping in your Pjs and slippers.   You looked comfy as hell. Maybe I should come to work in my Super Man Pjs



I would totally wear my pajama pants I got from the store to work. They are so warm.


----------



## judgemental (Feb 21, 2015)

TTOG who asked me if i knew when the vacuums were gonna go on sale, yes, let me just pull out my little book that tells me when all the sales are happening for the rest of the year..... please...... also no i don't know why it was cheaper then and now it's more. i just work here. i don't make the prices nor do i come up with the deals.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2015)

To the One Spot guests: I strongly dislike all of you and invite you to engage in sexual relations with yourselves.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 21, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To the One Spot guests: I strongly dislike all of you and invite you to engage in sexual relations with yourselves.


oh my goodness the one spot bandits pillage our store!  we had that 70% off sale and of course half of the items sale prices weren't in the registers so i'm ringing up 50 one spot items with the guest who keeps on going oh that's not the right price.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 21, 2015)

So with snowmageddon descending upon this weekend I was called in early to cashier....had my slowest speed score ever. Between the $300+ grocery runs and the 10 guests buying multiple clearance throw pillows that needed to be stuffed into bags. But, I had the best time I've had as a cashier...people weren't in a hurry and by and large were happy. ESPECIALLY that one guest who got the phone call offering her her dream job. She was in a great mood before but that made her, and my, day.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 21, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOG who asked me if i knew when the vacuums were gonna go on sale, yes, let me just pull out my little book that tells me when all the sales are happening for the rest of the year..... please...... also no i don't know why it was cheaper then and now it's more. i just work here. i don't make the prices nor do i come up with the deals.


Tell them there will be a huge sale on vacuums and a few other items at the end of November.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 22, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> To the several guests that ask me at the register if something is coming back in stock that they couldn't find while they were shopping, of course i have no idea because i'm a cashier and i have to call over an lod and have them look it up while the line of people waiting to checkout are giving you the evil eye.  There are people all over the sales floor who are there to help you, have idevices/pdas and would know much better than i, why are you asking a cashier?!


I wouldn't even bother asking someone else unless they specifically request that, and even then I try to get them the fuck out of my lane so other people can get through. My standard line is: "I have no way of looking that up through the register." Then I suggest they ask the people on the floor because they might actually be able to help.


----------



## PullMonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> oh my goodness the one spot bandits pillage our store!  we had that 70% off sale and of course half of the items sale prices weren't in the registers so i'm ringing up 50 one spot items with the guest who keeps on going oh that's not the right price.


Oh, yeah, fun fact about that. Most of the time the items that aren't ringing up as 70% off aren't actually included in the sale. One Spot is a jumbled mess, so it all gets tossed around, but not everything is on sale.
In my store


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2015)

TTOG: I understand it's cold and you're frustrated that we don't have anymore heaters. But the temperature has been going into the single digits since January. Why did you wait until the end of winter to decide you need one? You went 2 months without it, you can survive a couple weeks until spring.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2015)

Also, another HUGE thank you to guests who are organized and efficient at the checkout lanes. I had a guest yesterday who must've had over 100 items and they made things easy for me. She divided frozen, dairy, clothing, etc. We NEED more guests like her.


----------



## chaiknees (Feb 22, 2015)

TTOG who thinks the handbaskets have a convertible roller on it:

http://m.neatorama.com/2015/02/20/How-to-Use-a-Target-Basket/


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 22, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Oh, yeah, fun fact about that. Most of the time the items that aren't ringing up as 70% off aren't actually included in the sale. One Spot is a jumbled mess, so it all gets tossed around, but not everything is on sale.
> In my store



Same here. In the past, all of the SSS clearance would be moved to the outermost aisle, and there would be signs specifying which products were actually on clearance (e.g. all items with a red dot or black triangle or whatever). This year, nothing was organized and the entire One Spot area had clearance signs.


----------



## RXninja (Feb 24, 2015)

TTOG, yes I am the only TM in the store that "knows" Photo.  No, it is not part of my job to know how our online photo site works.  I am not trained to hold your hand over the phone so you can submit a photo order to our store.  I gave you the site, I helped you create an account.  You figure the rest out yourself.  I didn't even have an online photo account before yesterday.  Why?  Because I do all of my pictures here in the store!  I help guests.in.the.store.  If you really want my help, save your files onto a flash drive and bring them to the store.  Otherwise, please navigate our site.  I am not tech support & if I were, I wouldn't be working in A TARGET STORE!!!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 24, 2015)

TTOG: It is not my fault that our store's selection of thermal undercloths is so limited. It's freaking February! We've had this crap for sale since this past fall so you've had plenty of time to stock up on cold weather wear. You had no right to be a total dick to me just because we're out of the stuff in your size.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> You had no right to be a total dick to me just because we're out of the stuff in your size.


Size "asshole"?
That's the first one we seem to run out of.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 25, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOG: It is not my fault that our store's selection of thermal undercloths is so limited. It's freaking February! We've had this crap for sale since this past fall so you've had plenty of time to stock up on cold weather wear. You had no right to be a total dick to me just because we're out of the stuff in your size.


We still have guests coming in asking if we have gloves, even though we sold out weeks ago. And it's been an abnormally cold winter so the logical thing would've been to buy gloves in December. I feel like reminding every one of them to buy a bathing suit before it's too late, haha.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 25, 2015)

TTOG: I know the pet food is on sale, but does that really justify buying 50 16 pound bags of cat food? Good luck using all of it before it expires.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 25, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: I know the pet food is on sale, but does that really justify buying 50 16 pound bags of cat food? Good luck using all of it before it expires.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 25, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: I know the pet food is on sale, but does that really justify buying 50 16 pound bags of cat food? Good luck using all of it before it expires.


Um is there any left, and you can limit quanties. Its in the fine print on the bottom of the last page of the ad.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 25, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> Um is there any left, and you can limit quanties. Its in the fine print on the bottom of the last page of the ad.


No, the food itself wasn't on sale, but there's a $10 off coupon for $40 or more.

I'm starting to think it might have been business related or something. He got a tax exemption at checkout.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 25, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> No, the food itself wasn't on sale, but there's a $10 off coupon for $40 or more.
> 
> I'm starting to think it might have been business related or something. He got a tax exemption at checkout.


 Maybe it was for an animal shelter or a pet store. I've had a few people go through my line buying large quantities of cat food for both their cats and the local strays.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2015)

We have a rescue group that comes in whenever there's sales/giftcard offers & they'll request a flat-full but they're nice about it & don't try to clean us out. They'll then use any giftcards for pet care accessories & cat/dog toys


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Feb 25, 2015)

TTOG: Yes, you have to pay before you get a receipt. They are $270 headphones. Yes, I'm sure. No, you can't get a receipt now and pay at the front. Yes, you *REALLY* have to pay now. No, a manager cannot get your receipt before you pay. No, I will not waste their time and mine calling them over when they're going to say one word to you: *No. *Yes, I am *ABSOLUTELY* sure. Sure, have a comment card, let the entire store team have a laugh every time they pass the ETL-GE's office.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 25, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOG: Yes, you have to pay before you get a receipt. They are $270 headphones. Yes, I'm sure. No, you can't get a receipt now and pay at the front. Yes, you *REALLY* have to pay now. No, a manager cannot get your receipt before you pay. No, I will not waste their time and mine calling them over when they're going to say one word to you: *No. *Yes, I am *ABSOLUTELY* sure. Sure, have a comment card, let the entire store team have a laugh every time they pass the ETL-GE's office.




I'm confused as to how that is even supposed to work.
How do you ask for a receipt if you haven't bought the product?
WTF?
Did I miss something?


----------



## Kartman (Feb 25, 2015)

TTOG: It was cute how you grabbed a soda from the cooler and then used your card to "see if it still worked." When it didn't you giggled and instead of putting the damn thing back, you left that pleasure for me.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm confused as to how that is even supposed to work.
> How do you ask for a receipt if you haven't bought the product?
> WTF?
> Did I miss something?


Reminds of a lady who was returning an expensive Sonicare toothbrush. 
She wanted her receipt back even tho there wasn't anything else on there & the barcode was cut out of the package.
She was very likely attempting a rebate. 
Back then our return guidelines were pretty strict & the GSTL was NOT planning on doing a rewrap on an expensive personal care item nor was she inclined to defect it out when there was nothing wrong so it was declined.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 26, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOG: Yes, you have to pay before you get a receipt. They are $270 headphones. Yes, I'm sure. No, you can't get a receipt now and pay at the front. Yes, you *REALLY* have to pay now. No, a manager cannot get your receipt before you pay. No, I will not waste their time and mine calling them over when they're going to say one word to you: *No. *Yes, I am *ABSOLUTELY* sure. Sure, have a comment card, let the entire store team have a laugh every time they pass the ETL-GE's office.


Like he was going to pay at the front. That guest belongs in the book of dumbest scammers.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 26, 2015)

To that cheapskate guest: Giving me a list of ingredients does NOT make your drink cheaper. I've won "Stump the Barista" & "Name that drink" too many times to fall for that so if your 'barista buddy' doesn't charge you the full price, go back to THEIR store. 
Ain't nobody got time fo dat here.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 26, 2015)

TTOG: Hey you low life piece of shit. You can pay for a $200 iPhone but you stole screen protectors for them? At least try not to be so obvious next time. You left the packaging in plain view on an empty shelf. You're lucky you didn't get caught.

And to that other guest: Stop spraying Axe in the deodorant aisle. If someone gets an allergic reaction, we're not responsible for it.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 26, 2015)

TTOG: It's my last day. So I'm going to be rude to you if you're on a cell phone in my line. You know how the counter is filled up with your scanned and bagged crap right now? Take it and put it in your cart. You looked kinda shocked that you actually had to do some work, because I couldn't fit any more on there and I made that clear to you. So no greeting, no conversation beyond me chastising you for your rudeness and cluelessness, and a shit eating, overly nice THANK YOU to top it off. I'm glad I didn't get anyone worse than you, otherwise I might not be re-hireable right now.


----------



## Starry (Feb 27, 2015)

To that one guest:

Do not whistle at me and shout "Hey!" to get my attention. _*Especially*_ considering you were wearing a set of earphones and had an iPod playing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2015)

To those several disgusting guests: Stop leaving your fucking half full cups from Target Cafe on the shelves.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 28, 2015)

Good luck with THAT.


----------



## LadyCynide (Feb 28, 2015)

TTOG: I understand your cat doesn't like the pate version of the cat food, but I can not go into the backroom and pull one of every non-pate type just so you can see the labels to see which Mr. Plickers will eat.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 28, 2015)

To the extreme couponers one lane over from me: I sincerely hope you're donating all the stuff you bought. There's no way you can possibly use all of it by yourselves, and the minute you come back into the store with all those items, you'll be turned away before you can say store credit.

To the group of obnoxious guests that came through my lane: I totally expected you all to be extremely rude, but even though you were being mean to each other, you were actually polite to me. One of you even applied for a Red Card lol.



LadyCynide said:


> TTOG: I understand your cat doesn't like the pate version of the cat food, but I can not go into the backroom and pull one of every non-pate type just so you can see the labels to see which Mr. Plickers will eat.



Gotta love those crazy cat ladies.


----------



## mdent782 (Mar 1, 2015)

To the incompetent guests who constantly ask where things are when theyre right in front of them. No, I won't help you. You obviously refuse to look and want me to baby you. Youre completely lazy and I have drastics to count. And please call me nasty again while still in earshot because as "nasty" as I am, at least I can see three feet in front of my face.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2015)

mdent782 said:


> And please call me nasty again while still in earshot because as "nasty" as I am, at least I can see three feet in front of my face.


Send 'em over to MY counter; I'll show 'em 'nasty'......


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 1, 2015)

TTOG: You asked me about a price on a baby car seat, which you already had in your cart. I shot the barcode and it was $179.00. BUT lo and behold I checked the facing and a sale sign said $136.00 valid 2-1 to 2-8. It is now the 28th. I took her and the sign to guest service where I told the tm we needed to give her the lower price. Made me feel good to do the right thing and see a happy expecting mom!


----------



## raz23 (Mar 1, 2015)

TTOG: Don't keep asking me for the price of one item after I just told you the price for that one item and keep saying "no for one item". Clean your ears out next time.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 1, 2015)

To that one guest, you waited behind a family with a $600 order and yours was only $8 and there were other registers available.  I don't know what you were thinking staying on the line, but I give you props for patience.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2015)

To the ETL

You want me to 4x4 razors, vitamins, and toothpaste. Fine. If I don't finish these by 1pm when I am scheduled to leave, you can deal with the completely demerched endcap that I was resetting. I'm not staying late because you have messed up priorities


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To the ETL
> 
> You want me to 4x4 razors, vitamins, and toothpaste. Fine. If I don't finish these by 1pm when I am scheduled to leave, you can deal with the completely demerched endcap that I was resetting. I'm not staying late because you have messed up priorities


One time I was asked to zone 10 aisles to plano in chemicals. All I could do was laugh.


----------



## queencat (Mar 2, 2015)

To every Sunday guest,
NO we cannot sell wine on Sunday. Yes there are signs. There are signs on literally every shelf and the endcaps. You just don't read.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> One time I was asked to zone 10 aisles to plano in chemicals. All I could do was laugh.




OOPS THIS IS IN THE WRONG THREAD OOPS


----------



## Interrobang (Mar 2, 2015)

TTOG:
On the survey, you complained about being ignored by a team member (who was, initially, trying to help you). I'd ignore you too if you started hurling insults in my face. This team member is one the most friendly, personable, and patient people we have working at our store. You must have been a real dick for them to shrug you off.

Of course, management only told the guest's side of the story during huddle(s). For anyone who didn't know about the incident, it just sounded like a team member decided to ignore the guest completely and not help at all.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2015)

Better to be ignored than neck-punched I'd say....


----------



## judgemental (Mar 3, 2015)

TTOG: I asked you if if there was anything I could help you with when I wasn't even suppose to be in guest services and you said yes and just stood there......... and then i asked you with what, and you just said "i need to make a payment." and then i said ok and then after i helped you you complained to your friend that no one helped you and you were waiting for a good minute. like um, i'm sorry, did i not just help you? and you were not waiting for that long. bye.


----------



## mdent782 (Mar 5, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Send 'em over to MY counter; I'll show 'em 'nasty'......


Youre my hero.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 5, 2015)

TTOG who stole my reshop cart: You're karma is coming to you.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 5, 2015)

TTOG(s):


----------



## FlowChick (Mar 5, 2015)

How do you respond to the people who tell you to smile? There's this vendor and a few guests who always wanna be smart and tell me I need to smile. What if I don't Fuckin want to? What if I'm having a shitty Fuckin day? Lbs


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 5, 2015)

FlowChick said:


> How do you respond to the people who tell you to smile? There's this vendor and a few guests who always wanna be smart and tell me I need to smile. What if I don't Fuckin want to? What if I'm having a shitty Fuckin day? Lbs


"I'm sorry, I just got Botox and I can't move my face."
Or
"Caffeeeeeiiinnne..." In your best zombie voice.
I mostly just give them an offended look, personally.


----------



## FlowChick (Mar 5, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> "I'm sorry, I just got Botox and I can't move my face."
> Or
> "Caffeeeeeiiinnne..." In your best zombie voice.
> I mostly just give them an offended look, personally.



Lol I need to come up with something that'll make them stop saying it. For example....

The speechlessness I experience when someone responds my "How're you?" with...

"I'm alive...."


----------



## RXninja (Mar 5, 2015)

FlowChick said:


> How do you respond to the people who tell you to smile? There's this vendor and a few guests who always wanna be smart and tell me I need to smile. What if I don't Fuckin want to? What if I'm having a shitty Fuckin day? Lbs



You could say, "oh sorry, I just got back from break...I just got a call that my grandma died."  Then they'll feel like shit...


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 6, 2015)

TTOTeenagedCoupleGuests: You gave the entire front end a laugh when you loudly proclaimed "YOU HAVE TO SELL THIS TO ME ITS THE LAW WHEN YOU SCAN IT YOU HAVE TO SELL IT"

There's so much you people did wrong in this situation, I have to break it down.
1) I don't have to sell this to you if I don't want to, especially if you have no ID.
2) Yes, I can key in birthdays, if you're like 60. Other than that, not supposed to.
3) I AM SIXTEEN. HOW DO YOU THINK MY BIRTHDAY WILL WORK.
4) If there was such a law, why would I have a little red button that says "Void" on my register? Dude, listen to your girlfriend and just quit while you're ahead.

And finally, after I tell you I can void it and will have to, and you continually tell me it's not going to work, I have one thing to say to you:


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 6, 2015)

FlowChick said:


> How do you respond to the people who tell you to smile? There's this vendor and a few guests who always wanna be smart and tell me I need to smile. What if I don't Fuckin want to? What if I'm having a shitty Fuckin day? Lbs




You could give them one of these.






otherwise give them this


----------



## FlowChick (Mar 6, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You could give them one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol!!!!!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 6, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You could give them one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my god, one of my store's team leads looks like this whenever she smiles.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Mar 6, 2015)

"Oh you're so pretty give us a smile"

*points to his feet*
"DANCE.  NOW."


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Oh my god, one of my store's team leads looks like this whenever she smiles.


Mine too. I have a feeling every target has one of those people, lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2015)

Got one here, too.
You can almost hear the skin squeak around her teeth.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2015)

I LOVE WHEN I GET TO POST THIS SMILING GIF.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2015)

TTOG:

Sorry, I'm closed.

No, you didn't get on line while my light was still on. 

Yes, I'm sure. 

No, I won't make an exception, but you probably would've checked out by now if you went to another register when I told you to.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2015)

TTOG that did this, fuck you.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG that did this, fuck you.


I think the guest was trying to say the same thing, if you study the arrangement.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> I think the guest was trying to say the same thing, if you study the arrangement.


lol, I went from angry to somewhat amused. But still, fuck them!


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Sorry, I'm closed.
> 
> ...


I have guests get on my check lane when i have the light off when i'm opening and closing almost everyday, drives me nuts.


----------



## judgemental (Mar 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Sorry, I'm closed.
> 
> ...


 
I had a guest do this to me today where my light was off and I had the sign out that said I was closed. Apparently he had left another lane to come to my lane and he complained to me for a good like 2 minutes about how he didn't know I was closed. I promptly told him that my light was off and if he had noticed that my light was off he wouldn't have come over. He kept arguing with me but I was like, "nah, idgaf. I'm closed." 

TTOG, what makes you think that I'm going to keep holding on to your 8 hangers of clothes because you don't want them to get dirty? I'm still going to put them down because guess what, I don't have enough arms to hold on to your clothes, take them off the hangers and ring them up. You can go eff off


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 7, 2015)

judgemental said:


> I had a guest do this to me today where my light was off and I had the sign out that said I was closed. Apparently he had left another lane to come to my lane and he complained to me for a good like 2 minutes about how he didn't know I was closed. I promptly told him that my light was off and if he had noticed that my light was off he wouldn't have come over. He kept arguing with me but I was like, "nah, idgaf. I'm closed."


You're lucky, we don't even have signs. Not that they should be necessary. You would think that light on= open and light off= closed would be a pretty simple concept. I've had 5 guests in a row try to checkout after I turned the light off.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 8, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> You're lucky, we don't even have signs. Not that they should be necessary. You would think that light on= open and light off= closed would be a pretty simple concept. I've had 5 guests in a row try to checkout after I turned the light off.


 I take it your store doesn't have the problem with team members not turning their light on when they do back-ups on the front lanes.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 8, 2015)

A guest came up to me today with a bottle of dish soap and asked if we had it in a bigger size. I checked and we did have it, but when I went to go get it she said "I'll follow you so you don't have to walk all the way back". Then when I brought the item to the guest, she said "I'll bring the smaller bottle back to the shelf so you don't have to. It's better than leaving it in random places like a lot of other guests do"

Of course I offered to bring it back for her, but I wish every guest had the same attitude as this woman! Reshop would be nonexistent, zones would be easier, and we would be able to get more stuff done. She really made my day.


----------



## RedMan (Mar 8, 2015)

Today, as a guest was slipping her unwanted item into the magazines on the checklane, I reached for it and said, "Hey, can I take that for you?"  She said, "No, that's okay.  I'll just leave it here."  hahahahaha  Because that's where we stock Legos - in the magazine rack.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 8, 2015)

To these guests who are too stupid to pay attention to the lane lights: let me explain how this works... When a light is on... That means the line is open and yes you can check out... If the light is off... That means the lane is closed... And it is up to the cashier to take you or not.... Don't just set your stuff down... Yes I will say I am closed and after that I am walking off to break or to leave for the day. And yes I am very frustrated that you do not pay attention and assume me being there means I am open.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 8, 2015)

thatgirl said:


> The tide pods are 9.99 not 4.99 I know you moved them there then took the damn picture. You're lucky my GSA said yes to the price change. But really then you get two five dollar gift cards and use four 2 dollar off coupons....


I always find it funny when guests take pics of stuff test means they know it is too good to be true. I'd love to tell them that.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 8, 2015)

To the nursing home next to us: it is not my responsibility to bring your residents home or make sure they are all at the pick up site. Please remind your residents if they want to pick up a lot of stuff bring over an assistant. If they want to be independent that is not my problem. (Sorry that was building up for awhile!)


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 10, 2015)

TTOG: You see that big ol' sign that says Fitting Room above your head? Yes, that one. Now, where on that sign does it say "Check-out Lanes" ? That's right: no where. So, no, you can't pay for a pair of pants here. It would be one thing is English was not your first language. It's a whole 'nouther matter when your primary language is "Stupid".


----------



## asidius (Mar 10, 2015)

TTOG: What makes you think I'm gonna accept a coupon for $15 off a $17 item?  If you're gonna commit coupon fraud, can you make it less obvious?  Same thing with the $100 off a $100 grocery purchase coupon that was circulating a few weeks back.


----------



## FlowChick (Mar 10, 2015)

Ohh I just love guests who get mad at you when you tell them what aisle to find something in. Because they want you to take them directly to it...

My thing is...I understand it's part of our job description to be there for the guest but really...flow has tons of shit to do. Well we all do...but sometimes I just wish I worked at an overnight stock store so I can get my shit done without being hassled by hissyfitters......


----------



## FlowChick (Mar 10, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: I understand you're short, but complaining to a manager about the item you want being on the top shelf isn't going to accomplish anything. Ask someone to reach it for you, but don't expect us to rearrange the items on the shelf to give you special treatment.



CTFU...but yet us shorties still gotta find a way to stock that product up there too. She can cry somewhere else!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 11, 2015)

FlowChick said:


> dannyy315 said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG: I understand you're short, but complaining to a manager about the item you want being on the top shelf isn't going to accomplish anything. Ask someone to reach it for you, but don't expect us to rearrange the items on the shelf to give you special treatment.
> ...



Just send her my way. I'm tall.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2015)

*me looks way up at mrkn*


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2015)

I once joked to my ETL-HR that we need to make height a job requirement. It sucks she doesn't have a sense of humor because everybody _else_ on the aisle we were 4x4ing got a laugh out of it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 12, 2015)

TTOG: Did you really have to steal half a box of Gas-X pills? Was it really that big of an emergency?


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 12, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Did you really have to steal half a box of Gas-X pills? Was it really that big of an emergency?


Hey maybe they actually did you a solid there, no pun intended


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 12, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Hey maybe they actually did you a solid there, no pun intended


Yeah, I suppose it's better than having an accident on the sales floor.


----------



## hipturd (Mar 12, 2015)

TTOG I am so sorry. When you asked me if you had given me hell I didn't mean to say yes and laugh. I felt really bad about that...kind of cause it was really funny...I'm sorry.


----------



## RedMan (Mar 12, 2015)

TTOG:  OK, so I tried to help you with your six month old online electronics purchase.  I'd have given you a gift card or even cash but you wanted it back on the credit card that you didn't have in your possession and that you did not have a number for.  You didn't even know which card it was, "because I carry lots of different cards."   You yelled at me to call Target to get the credit card number for you.  I could not do that.  Then you came back a week later, talked to the STL and accepted the gift card.  Cool.  But did you really have to come in later and ask me for an apology?

I really and truly am so sorry that I broke every rule in our policy book to make you happy and failed.  I really and truly am sorry that the STL didn't also fail.  Is that good enough?


----------



## IndyTM12 (Mar 14, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for coming to my lane while I was on back up tonight & purchasing $600 worth of clothes including multiple sizes of the same shirt because "we didn't have time to try them on."


----------



## Ethereal (Mar 14, 2015)

To those 4 guests who came and ordered 9 frappuccinos between you all in the last 5 minutes we were open: I hate you all with a burning passion. We've been open all day, so why did you have to procrastinate and wait until we were about to close to get your drinks?


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 14, 2015)

To those 4 guests who tried to get on my way register within 30 seconds while it was closing: It's not a difficult concept. Light on = open. Light off = closed. And it wasn't even busy, these guests were just dumb.

And to that other guest that left dirty baby wipes on the shelf: you are a degenerate.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 18, 2015)

ttog-You honestly made my day. You were so sweet and positive when you were talking about how thankful you were to be alive. I was having a bad day and it reminded me to be thankful for every  day...cause its a gift. I don't know your name but THANK YOU !


----------



## hipturd (Mar 18, 2015)

TTOG you could have just told me you needed to return this pair of pants. I really didn't know you were returning them because your husband was "deceased" and I assume didn't need the pants anymore.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 20, 2015)

TTOG: Good luck getting a rain check at guest service for that pack of paper towels that I told you says "quantities limited: no rain checks". I'm sure you'll successfully get one.


----------



## evilSF (Mar 21, 2015)

Ttog: thanks for coming in as soon as we opened. The night before was so busy, there was so much work left for me while I worked solo. That flow tm that you asked for help, that asked for me to assist, was too nice to you. 

When I came over to ask how I can help you, shouldn't have meant, answer a phone call while rudely telling the flow tm to find that item you need and walk away. We didn't find it on the floor, but shortly after, we found all of them in the back. Because you were so rude, I didnt run and find you, but I did pull them to place them on the floor. You are beyond disrespectful. 

When I'm busy, in line, driving, talking to someone, I silence my phone. ... if it's an emergency,  911 is available. Your call was not important, and your attitude sucks.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to sound harsh here but I don't care. If you're going to live in America, please try to learn English. I can't hold your hand for 30 minutes and try to interpret what you're trying to ask for.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound harsh here but I don't care. If you're going to live in America, please try to learn English. I can't hold your hand for 30 minutes and try to interpret what you're trying to ask for.



I guess we were lucky that at our store we had TMs who spoke everything from Albanian to Spanish.
English was a second, third or even fourth language for some of the the people.
I think the longest it took was to figure out what language the guest was actually speaking so we could find someone to translate.
It was always embarrassing to me that I only speak two languages English and American.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 21, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I guess we were lucky that at our store we had TMs who spoke everything from Albanian to Spanish.
> English was a second, third or even fourth language for some of the the people.
> I think the longest it took was to figure out what language the guest was actually speaking so we could find someone to translate.
> It was always embarrassing to me that I only speak two languages English and American.


We usually have a couple people who speak Spanish, but no bueno today.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I once joked to my ETL-HR that we need to make height a job requirement. It sucks she doesn't have a sense of humor because everybody _else_ on the aisle we were 4x4ing got a laugh out of it.


No one higher up than a tm has a sense of humor in my store.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 21, 2015)

TTOG: No, the Target breach is not the reason you don't have enough money on your gift card to cover your transaction.

No, the Target breach is not the reason you didn't notice your husband getting cash back, and then wondering why the charge was so high.

No, the Target breach is no longer an issue.

SHUT UP ABOUT THE DAMN BREACH!


----------



## Kartman (Mar 21, 2015)

TTOG who demanded I should dry her cart...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2015)

To that one guest: You strolled up as I was in the middle of a large order (office coffee run). I greeted you & said I'd be with you shortly. You ignored me while glued to your phone, smacking your gum & tapping your card on the counter. As I worked, the tapping got louder. I assured you I'd be done shortly; you rolled your eyes, smacked your gum & continued to tap.
As I was pouring & pulling shots, I glanced at your tapping & looked up. You were all but glaring at me while tapping faster & louder so.....I began slowing down. I began to fuss over the drinks meticulously as I set them in their carriers.
You kept tapping like a crazed typewritter, sighing loudly.
After I was finished, I rinsed out the steam pitchers, the tea shakers, the frappucino pitchers.....ALL of it.
Then I came over & asked what I could fix for you.
A venti quad latte? Suuuuuuuuuuuure. (Oops...looks like I hit decaf by mistake.)
Karma is a bitch in a green apron.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: You strolled up as I was in the middle of a large order (office coffee run). I greeted you & said I'd be with you shortly. You ignored me while glued to your phone, smacking your gum & tapping your card on the counter. As I worked, the tapping got louder. I assured you I'd be done shortly; you rolled your eyes, smacked your gum & continued to tap.
> As I was pouring & pulling shots, I glanced at your tapping & looked up. You were all but glaring at me while tapping faster & louder so.....I began slowing down. I began to fuss over the drinks meticulously as I set them in their carriers.
> You kept tapping like a crazed typewritter, sighing loudly.
> After I was finished, I rinsed out the steam pitchers, the tea shakers, the frappucino pitchers.....ALL of it.
> ...


Glad I am not alone in dealing with these a-holes. No one is more important than them. I work on the first come, first served mentality- not who is more stuck up their own asses. Lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 22, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Good luck getting a rain check at guest service for that pack of paper towels that I told you says "quantities limited: no rain checks". I'm sure you'll successfully get one.



I had a couple guests who were pissed that we don't give rain checks for Cartwheel offers.


----------



## queencat (Mar 22, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOG: No, the Target breach is not the reason you don't have enough money on your gift card to cover your transaction.
> 
> No, the Target breach is not the reason you didn't notice your husband getting cash back, and then wondering why the charge was so high.
> 
> ...


Had someone call our store because target.com was borking out and wasn't letting her log in and asked if it was because we were getting breached again.


----------



## Redlined (Mar 22, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound harsh here but I don't care. If you're going to live in America, please try to learn English. I can't hold your hand for 30 minutes and try to interpret what you're trying to ask for.



I laughed because I can relate, but as a person for whom English is a second language, give us time. Learning a new language is tough, we're both excited to practice but nervous because we are embarassed to make mistakes.


----------



## RedMan (Mar 22, 2015)

TTOG, I know it's tough to pay your bill on time, but to announce loudly, "Oh, it must be another breach" when your card was denied is a little out of the realm of humanity.  Take some responsibility.  Pay your freakin' bill.

And BTW, had you been nice, I'd have given you the $0.87 discount, but be a douche?  Not happening.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 22, 2015)

tmforlife said:


> It drives me crazy when...
> 
> I'm on register and shut off my light to go home or on break/lunch (which we have to do on time so as not to go into compliance or screw up the rest of the break schedule) and guests walk up as I'm finishing my last transaction. I politely inform them I'm closed after my current guest, apologize and try to let them know of a nearby register with little-to-no wait. 9 times out of 10 the guests I've turned down get very huffy/pissy and make negative remarks about how they have to wait in line. I'm sorry but it's not my fault you failed to notice my light was turned off when there are 4 or 5 other registers with their lights turned on.
> 
> ...


lol.. next time say Thank You and put it in the appropriate reshop bin.. See how fast they will start talking...


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 23, 2015)

To That One Guest...stfu - I don't care...I don't care...I don't care...really - I DON'T CARE 
Call corporate - I don't care
You want my manager - I don't care
You spend mega money at Target -Not only  don't I care - but that is not something I would be bragging about. I would love to say - I'm sorry that you can only afford to shop here.
You have a perfect credit score - I don't care - so do I and that's even after my divorce from hell and a rip apart from the IRS - Yippee, you pay your bills on time.
The restroom is a mess - I don't care - talk to your fellow shoppers. They are the ones who can't crap in the toilet and pee on the seats - Or Maybe it was you and you don't want to admit it!
The garbage outside is overflowing - I don't care - and really why should you?
I'm never coming back here again - I don't care - one less annoyance in my life


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 23, 2015)

RedMan said:


> TTOG:  OK, so I tried to help you with your six month old online electronics purchase.  I'd have given you a gift card or even cash but you wanted it back on the credit card that you didn't have in your possession and that you did not have a number for.  You didn't even know which card it was, "because I carry lots of different cards."   You yelled at me to call Target to get the credit card number for you.  I could not do that.  Then you came back a week later, talked to the STL and accepted the gift card.  Cool.  But did you really have to come in later and ask me for an apology?
> 
> I really and truly am so sorry that I broke every rule in our policy book to make you happy and failed.  I really and truly am sorry that the STL didn't also fail.  Is that good enough?


A week later and she still didn't come in with the stack of cards that she might have used for the purchase (eyeroll)


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 23, 2015)

Redlined said:


> I laughed because I can relate, but as a person for whom English is a second language, give us time. Learning a new language is tough, we're both excited to practice but nervous because we are embarassed to make mistakes.


Yeah yeah, I know. I don't have a problem with Spanish people who at least _try_ to speak English. But there are those people who clearly don't put any effort into it and they just speak in Spanish and try to do weird hand signals. Like what is that supposed to mean? Lol


----------



## RedMan (Mar 23, 2015)

We have a guest who speaks Spanish and comprehends no English when she wants to coupon scam.  At every other point in the store, her English is perfect.  Weird, huh?


----------



## sher (Mar 24, 2015)

Ttog, come back! I have LinkedIn finally. Let's network or whatever.


----------



## asidius (Mar 24, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry I ignored you once another guest came up to me.  It's not usually like me to do that.  I don't know WTF I was thinking and when the GSTL came to electronics to have a chat with me about it, I felt terrible and it ruined my day.


----------



## calimero (Mar 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound harsh here but I don't care. If you're going to live in America, please try to learn English. I can't hold your hand for 30 minutes and try to interpret what you're trying to ask for.


Since English is the 3 rd language I learned , I will also say that the US has no official language , English might be prominent , but that's it ! Just open your mind ....
And I might also be harsh about it,but I really don't care either !


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 24, 2015)

calimero said:


> Since English is the 3 rd language I learned , I will also say that the US has no official language , English might be prominent , but that's it ! Just open your mind ....
> And I might also be harsh about it,but I really don't care either !


My mind's pretty open. Yo tomó cuatro años de español en escuela.


----------



## calimero (Mar 24, 2015)

Only 4 years ? Wow , here's a medal !!! 
Or 4 semesters? 
We have a lot of guests who are simply visiting the US , they do not speak English , ( my parents never learned it , they would stay less than 3 months at a time  with me for several years until my dad's passing ) , and I know some people were uptight with us speaking our language between us!
I had an argument with a waitress who told us she would only take our order ,if we spoke English , because this was 'Merica and we needed to speak English !
My answer : the best thing about being polyglots , we could say F U in several languages ...
She didn't know the meaning of polyglots! 
We have a large Hispanic population in our area, and Vietnamese , German, French , Greek ... 
 Get with the program!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 24, 2015)

When I worked at Verizon I got a customer who called and was very upset that there were all these Spanish stations on his newly installed cable.
I said they were free and not to worry I would be happy to explain how to make so he could program his remote so they didn't show up anymore.
That seemed to be too much trouble for him, he wanted me to turn them off or sell him a package without them and was really angry when I explained that I couldn't.
He wanted to know why all these damned companies were doing Spanish stations.
I explained because it made them money, an answer he didn't care for.
He wanted to know why I couldn't just look at his name, know he wasn't Spanish and turn off the damn stations.
I said because that would be racist.
I got called into the office for that one.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 24, 2015)

I think the big issue with the language situation isn't that people are speaking Spanish, or any other language. I think the issue is when these guests approach you and start speaking rapidly, and then when you say that you don't speak the language, they look at you like you are an idiot. Everyone expects to be catered to, whether it is the guest or the team member. If we all just took a step back and gave each other the respect we deserve as fellow humans, there would not be a problem.

I DO have a problem with fellow team members/leaders gossiping and talking trash in other languages, but that's a whole other problem. (Got an issue, say it to my face...and in a way I understand. I haven't been fluent in Spanish since I was 7, so at least talk shit a little slower and enunciate.)


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 26, 2015)

RedMan said:


> TTOG, I know it's tough to pay your bill on time, but to announce loudly, "Oh, it must be another breach" when your card was denied is a little out of the realm of humanity.  Take some responsibility.  Pay your freakin' bill.
> 
> And BTW, had you been nice, I'd have given you the $0.87 discount, but be a douche?  Not happening.


some people are just too stupid.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 26, 2015)

RedMan said:


> We have a guest who speaks Spanish and comprehends no English when she wants to coupon scam.  At every other point in the store, her English is perfect.  Weird, huh?


well now that we are no longer allowed to say "no" looks like she can pull her bullshit all she wants!


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 26, 2015)

TTOG: Last night you came in 5 mins before closing with your $154 dollars worth of xmas clearance crap and of course it was all missed salvage. of course that night I stayed 10 mins past closing because of the last minute people who don't know how to tell time. There is nothing like leaving at 10:30 at night.


----------



## kyle petty (Mar 26, 2015)

Like Sublime said, learn Spanish.

Doesn't make sense living in a country where you don't speak the primary language...which in ten years won't be English.

Somehow I saw this coming and learned Spanish. Even have a special name badge.


----------



## raz23 (Mar 26, 2015)

I was looking to do that myself especially with how most of my coworkers speak Spanish. I feel like they talk about me sometimes...


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 26, 2015)

raz23 said:


> I was looking to do that myself especially with how most of my coworkers speak Spanish. I feel like they talk about me sometimes...




One time I was talking to some of the ladies in softlines and said they must talk about me since they knew I didn't know Spanish.
They quickly assured me that wasn't true since they liked me but that they talked about the ETLs and TLs all the time.
I don't know if they were just sparing my feelings but it was nice of them if they were.


----------



## calimero (Mar 26, 2015)

I doubt it , sometimes you start a conversation in English and one word is missing , can't remember the word, and you say it in Spanish / Arabic / Portuguese or whatever other language you learned first , then the conversation slides easily in that other language.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> TTOG: Last night you came in 5 mins before closing with your $154 dollars worth of xmas clearance crap and of course it was all missed salvage. of course that night I stayed 10 mins past closing because of the last minute people who don't know how to tell time. There is nothing like leaving at 10:30 at night.


oh boy i had a hot mess like that last month, checked out at my lane on the dot of closing $600, 4 carts, me and the cart attendant bringing it to her car, except this was at 11ish because unfortunately my store closes an hour later on saturdays.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 26, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> One time I was talking to some of the ladies in softlines and said they must talk about me since they knew I didn't know Spanish.
> They quickly assured me that wasn't true since they liked me but that they talked about the ETLs and TLs all the time.
> I don't know if they were just sparing my feelings but it was nice of them if they were.


That happens a lot. They can say what they want, but you are so in the dark if you don't speak the language. I busted a couple of spanish speaking tm's talking about me once-I may not look like it but I do understand quite a bit of spanish. I wouldn't talk hateful about someone who wasn't fluent in english, thinking they couldn't understand me. That's just mean. Oh well...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2015)

calimero said:


> Since English is the 3 rd language I learned , I will also say that the US has no official language , English might be prominent , but that's it ! Just open your mind ....
> And I might also be harsh about it,but I really don't care either !



On the flip side of that, guests shouldn't be getting pissed if we don't have someone who speaks their language in the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2015)

To that one clueless guest: You spent the whole wait in line glued to your phone instead of figuring out what you wanted to order. So when you got to the counter, you looked at the menu boards - eyes glazing over - while muttering "WhatdoIwant, whatdoIwant, whatdoIwant, whatdoIwant...." over & over & over until the woman behind you looked like she wanted to slap you upside the head. 
When I said "Why don't I take her order while you decide", that jolted you out of your reverie to ask me about various drinks - each time trailing off.....
I finally took the order of the woman behind you as you pondered the direction of your life based on drink selection.
You finally wandered off without ordering & the woman looked at me knowingly while shaking her head.
You are a flake of dandruff on the scalp of humanity.


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Mar 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> You are a flake of dandruff on the scalp of humanity.


I am so stealing that!


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 27, 2015)

TTOG: You deliberately opened two bottles of liquid foundation and poured them all over the cosmetics section, and even down into the cleaning supplies region. Dafuq is your problem? 

TTO(ther)G: Thank you for rushing over and tying my hair up into a bun when you realized it was about to fall into the mess of foundation. You're a lifesaver, and I love you.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 27, 2015)

TTOG: Can you PLEASE have the decency to stop sending your spoiled brats to place your Starbucks order so that I can have it ready before you pay?! Half the time, they repeat your order wrong, and then you get pissed at me for having to wait on fixing it. And, it doesn't make me go any faster when you yell or talk down to me- just FYI... Hello! You really suck!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOG: You deliberately opened two bottles of liquid foundation and poured them all over the cosmetics section, and even down into the cleaning supplies region. Dafuq is your problem?



My face when I have to pretend to be friendly to guests and this shit happens:







if it was my store I'd consider calling AP and kicking them out


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> TTOG: Can you PLEASE have the decency to stop sending your spoiled brats to place your Starbucks order so that I can have it ready before you pay?! Half the time, they repeat your order wrong, and then you get pissed at me for having to wait on fixing it. And, it doesn't make me go any faster when you yell or talk down to me- just FYI... Hello! You really suck!


What I end up doing is asking them things like "What kind of milk?" "Hot or iced?" "Sweetened?"  "Room for cream?" & just keep 'em running back & forth to ask Mom until she finally gets her a$$ over.
Seriously, after one or two of those all they get is my "Nope..." face.


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 27, 2015)

TTOG: I knew you were going to be a difficult one when you came into my line, handed me your clothes, and said: "I didn't check the price of anything. Let's see how this goes."
 After almost every item I rang up, you said: "How much does that cost? Wow, that much?" and either asked me to take it off or complained about "how expensive Target has gotten lately." You did the same with all your household products, and then finally your food. 
 Then, the icing on the cake. Just as you were about to leave, you took a sip of your soda and recoiled dramatically like there was pure poison in it. You said: "Wooh, that's nasty! I thought it would be nasty, but I didn't know it would be _that _nasty." And repeated that same exact sentence about three more times.

Why do I get the feeling that you're the type of person who would fire their maid for not fluffing pillows right?


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Mar 28, 2015)

To Those Many Guests:

My Cashiers.  Are not.  Babysitters.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> TTOG:  And, it doesn't make me go any faster when you yell or talk down to me- just FYI... Hello! You really suck!


That when I engage passive aggressive mode full throttle & go  s-l-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-w.


----------



## RedMan (Mar 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> That when I engage passive aggressive mode full throttle & go  s-l-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-w.


It's so weird.  That's when I run out of register tape and then the catalina coupon paper.  Ah, man, there's none in the drawer.  Let me call the GSTL over.   And I forget to do the gift receipt and then I *oops* forgot your coupons.  And these darned bags just will not open. 

Something strange is going on with the POS.  Why won't it let me enter your giftcard?  Oh, I know!  You have to be in the payment screen.  Soooorrrrrry!


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: I knew you were going to be a difficult one when you came into my line, handed me your clothes, and said: "I didn't check the price of anything. Let's see how this goes."
> After almost every item I rang up, you said: "How much does that cost? Wow, that much?" and either asked me to take it off or complained about "how expensive Target has gotten lately." You did the same with all your household products, and then finally your food.
> Then, the icing on the cake. Just as you were about to leave, you took a sip of your soda and recoiled dramatically like there was pure poison in it. You said: "Wooh, that's nasty! I thought it would be nasty, but I didn't know it would be _that _nasty." And repeated that same exact sentence about three more times.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that you're the type of person who would fire their maid for not fluffing pillows right?


Do they also check their items for cartwheel after everything is already on the belt, shooing items from your hands while your trying to ring up, i constantly get those people who scan for cartwheel coupons while their checking out and of course it takes a few tries for an item to go through with the barcode scanner.


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 29, 2015)

@poohbear80 Yep. I also get those guests who ask me: "are there any coupons for these items?" as they're already checking out. I tell them they could check the circular, so they ask me to give them a copy _right then_. They spend a few minutes flipping through the pages to see what's on sale while the guests standing behind them give them death glares.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> @poohbear80 Yep. I also get those guests who ask me: "are there any coupons for these items?" as they're already checking out. I tell them they could check the circular, so they ask me to give them a copy _right then_. They spend a few minutes flipping through the pages to see what's on sale while the guests standing behind them give them death glares.



"Excuse me ma'am, could you step to the side while you glance through that? I can suspend the transaction and I'll continue it right after you're done, I'd just like to help out other guests too."


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 29, 2015)

@oath2order They usually ask me when I'm almost finished ringing up everything, so I figure there'd be no point in suspending it. 
Although, now that I think about it, I might also let them stand there because I don't mind seeing guests have to wait in line a little longer. Maybe I actually think it's kind of funny to see them get all huffy and impatient. Does that make me sadistic? Probably.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> My face when I have to pretend to be friendly to guests and this shit happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wasn't there when it happened, otherwise AP would have been called. I came into my shift the next morning to find the mess.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 29, 2015)

TTOG: Ok, I can maybe understand why you would leave a half full cup on the shelf. Maybe you meant to pick it back up and forgot. But when I see an empty cup on the shelf, what that tells me is that you finished your drink and thought "I can just leave it here, I don't have the patience to look for a garbage can". That's incredibly lazy and disgusting.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Mar 29, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Ok, I can maybe understand why you would leave a half full cup on the shelf. Maybe you meant to pick it back up and forgot. But when I see an empty cup on the shelf, what that tells me is that you finished your drink and thought "I can just leave it here, I don't have the patience to look for a garbage can". That's incredibly lazy and disgusting.



even better when its from a different place entirely, i found BK and mcdonalds in the same aisle before :/ bastards


----------



## signingminion (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't mind the guests who speak another language. I took four years if Spanish, two of French and one of German. I have Google translate on my phone. But I have to know what language you are speaking.

Don't let your eighty year old mother wander by herself speaking Portuguese and not understanding English or Spanish. Two hours-TWO HOURS later, every team member, several guests and a lifeline (phone a friend) and we still had no clue what she wanted. She did write it down for me, in spidery old lady writing. She grabbed several guests to try to communicate with them. When her grandkids finally came up with their toddler I asked them to apologize we couldn't understand her, even though we tried.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 29, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I don't mind the guests who speak another language. I took four years if Spanish, two of French and one of German. I have Google translate on my phone. But I have to know what language you are speaking.
> 
> Don't let your eighty year old mother wander by herself speaking Portuguese and not understanding English or Spanish. Two hours-TWO HOURS later, every team member, several guests and a lifeline (phone a friend) and we still had no clue what she wanted. She did write it down for me, in spidery old lady writing. She grabbed several guests to try to communicate with them. When her grandkids finally came up with their toddler I asked them to apologize we couldn't understand her, even though we tried.


This is the point I tried to make a couple pages back. I guess I phrased it in a way where people got offended, haha.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning high tension between a woman shopping for her weekly family groceries and a single with a few items. "Excuse me is an express lane open this woman is buying A LOT of crap and I can't wait a half hour", lol, I popped my eyes back into my head and calmly told her she could check out at guest services the woman i was checking out looked mortified. You see the first two hours of opening we mainly have people who are in a rush grabbing a few items, breakfast bagel, sandwich for work etc, family grocery shoppers usually come after ten, when they come early it can cause high tension until we can get someone else on the register and the gstl is barely around until after 10am.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2015)

"Can't wait a half hour"?
This is Target, not @#$%! Norstroms.
I'm an early morning shopper (coupons, cartwheel, etc) because I don't want to deal with crowds either so, if I'm already checking out & you come up complaining about how I'm holding you up, tough chuckies.
Next time move your a$$ instead of wandering around on your cell.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> "Can't wait a half hour"?
> This is Target, not @#$%! Norstroms.
> I'm an early morning shopper (coupons, cartwheel, etc) because I don't want to deal with crowds either so, if I'm already checking out & you come up complaining about how I'm holding you up, tough chuckies.
> Next time move your a$$ instead of wandering around on your cell.


So true, I've seen people by the checklane just stand still in their own little world on the phone missing out on their opportunity to checkout quickly.  These people don't realize they are shopping in a supermarket of sorts (I work at a super target) and waiting and lines go with the territory, one of the negative affects of target being a breeding ground for the entitled guest, makes it all the more worse when the store gets slammed.


----------



## hipturd (Mar 30, 2015)

TTOG no we don't have a door greeter and if we did I can promise you he would do very little greeting towards someone coming into the store 15 minutes before we close. This is not Wal-Mart.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 30, 2015)

TTOG: I will be happy to help you, once you are off your phone. You order your drink half-assed because of your gossip session on the phone, and then dare to blame me for your drink being wrong.(When I ask questions for clarification, you roll your eyes or sigh in exasperation). I wish I could repay the favor without getting my ass chewed.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 30, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> even better when its from a different place entirely, I found BK and mcdonalds in the same aisle before :/ bastards


I can still remember zoning in Home Storage & finding a whole, uneaten McDonald's hamburger.  And to top it off it was cold.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 1, 2015)

lovecats said:


> I can still remember zoning in Home Storage & finding a whole, uneaten McDonald's hamburger.  And to top it off it was cold.



Those bastards!  The very least they could have done was leave a fresh one for you.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 1, 2015)

That's what I said at the time.


----------



## judgemental (Apr 3, 2015)

TTOG; I like how you tried to scam me with coupons. I like how you tried to sweet talk me and how you asked me how long I've been working there. When I told you almost two years you definitely recoiled back. I'm not stupid. I know what you were doing. I've seen you in my store at guest services with glasses trying to pass off as someone else and returning all these HBA items. You can't fool anyone. And when half of your coupons were declined, we spent another 10 minutes with you and you sister taking off items because the coupons you were trying to use didn't go through and I would't let go through. Please don't come again because we all know what you are doing.


----------



## sajaegi (Apr 3, 2015)

To that one guest who yelled at me for not honoring coupons during the transaction:

I asked you if you had any coupons to use and you clearly said "no". And then *after swiping your card and going through the business on the card reader screen*, you then asked if you could apply your coupons.
All we got out of this was a concerned ETL-GE and you throwing a freaking tantrum in my lane.
No. Stop.


----------



## queencat (Apr 3, 2015)

TTOG, you insisted you were suppose to get a $5 gift card with one pack of diapers, and after showing you on the computer, in the ad, and calling back you still insisted we were f-cking morons and you'll go get it your f-cking self. The face you made when you awkwardly slinked back up, told your husband (who had already paid) you were wrong and quickly left was priceless.

(it's a good thing you left when you did since the GSTL looked like she was going to have your head for swearing at me. She truly is the mother bear of the front end.)


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 3, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for calling me a great employee and letting me know you'll mention me on the survey. You're so sweet. We need more guests like you.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2015)

To that one idiot: The Starbucks giftcard promotion was for SB coffee sold in the grocery, not the whole bean at my counter. And no, your Starbucks card won't work on the grocery aisle coffees. Why? Because it's a different subdivision so bitching to an ETL did you no good.
I explained to him that there would be no way to ring it up under Starbucks' sub because then you wouldn't be able to get the giftcard.
So it boiled down to either getting a free giftcard or using your SB gold card so you opted to throw the bags across my counter in front of my ETL. He told you that was unnecessary & you told him to f**k off as you stormed out the door.
The coup de grace was a lady behind you who said "Wow. I've never seen that side of her before."
Turns out she knows you & I hope she spreads the word.


----------



## IndyTM12 (Apr 4, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> Do they also check their items for cartwheel after everything is already on the belt, shooing items from your hands while your trying to ring up, i constantly get those people who scan for cartwheel coupons while their checking out and of course it takes a few tries for an item to go through with the barcode scanner.



And the cherry on top is when the price stays the same after I hit total. All that scanning for nothing. This happened to me a couple times last week. I learned to not say the total amount aloud in case Cartwheel didn't have any discounts.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 4, 2015)

TTOG: No, I cannot look up your Starbucks info. If you don't have your card or the app, what makes you think that I have access??? And, could you please get off your cell phone, before getting hostile?


----------



## hipturd (Apr 4, 2015)

TTOG I wasn't pulling out that basket for you I was pulling it for my go backs, but you're welcome.


----------



## PJ5 (Apr 4, 2015)

ttogx100 i cannot look up your redcard with your phone number


----------



## PJ5 (Apr 4, 2015)

IndyTM12 said:


> And the cherry on top is when the price stays the same after I hit total. All that scanning for nothing. This happened to me a couple times last week. I learned to not say the total amount aloud in case Cartwheel didn't have any discounts.


i know, you have all these guest cheering "i have cartwheel" phone in your face with a big smile and after the total nothing comes off lol.


----------



## queencat (Apr 4, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> ttogx100 i cannot look up your redcard with your phone number


Or your social security number (why would you want to give your social to a stranger anyways? )
Or your name. 
Or your license number. 
Or literally anything stop asking.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 4, 2015)

TTOG: Dude, I don't care if you just had coffee in THIS VERY MALL with my DTL. Unless the DTL is here and authorizes it, I'm not taking $100 off your Xbox. Neither did my LOD (who just so happened to be the STL). It was so exciting to watch the STL tell you "How did you just have coffee with John Doe when all the district STL's  and John were in a conference call that just ended about half an hour ago? And why wouldn't he come in and visit the store, if he was in fact not 2,000 feet away?"


----------



## sajaegi (Apr 4, 2015)

to all those guests who get pissed at me when i tell you the items you can buy to get that free $5 gift card
please read the fine print below the offer so it saves trouble for literally everyone. even out on the floor i hate being walkied by the gsa to read off the rather obvious stipulations.


----------



## judgemental (Apr 5, 2015)

TTOG: "I am a guest at this store and I can't use a cart?" no you_ can_ use a cart, just not the one that I'M FREAKING USING BECAUSE IT HAS MY RESHOP IN IT YOU DUMB WITTED PIECE OF CRAP! LIKE REALLY HOW ARE YOU GOING TO TAKE OUT ALL OF MY RESHOP AND STEAL MY CART BECAUSE YOU COULDN'T TAKE TWO STEPS AND GET ANOTHER CART. I DON'T CARE IF YOU TELL MY MANAGER YOU LITERALLY JUST DUMPED MY RESHOP ON THE FLOOR AND *TOOK MY CART*.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2015)

/looks around to see the source of screaming


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 10, 2015)

To that one Mall Security Guard:
I truly do appreciate it when you come in and back me up when I'm the only one on and have to remove a drunken guest from Starbucks, I really do.
What I don't appreciate, however, is when you follow a subject into the store, stand ten feet behind him while he's looking at electronics stuff, and getting into a fight with said subject inside our store, with out at the very least calling or pulling me or my ETL-AP (who was standing right behind you, BTW) aside  and giving me a heads up.
To give credit where due, the subject had been yelling at, threatening, and barking like a dog at customers at another store in the mall and had been throwing their merchandise around before leaving and deciding to come to Target. It just would have been nice to have a warning before my ETL-AP yelled at me over the walkie "XXXX get to the mall door, NOW!" and showing up to see the guard and subject in a shoving match 25 feet inside our store, then having my watch broken off when he takes a swing at me.


----------



## PJ5 (Apr 13, 2015)

sajaegi said:


> to all those guests who get pissed at me when i tell you the items you can buy to get that free $5 gift card
> please read the fine print below the offer so it saves trouble for literally everyone. even out on the floor i hate being walkied by the gsa to read off the rather obvious stipulations.


This is a constant for me! Target needs to simplify their promotions so people understand it it's all the time.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 14, 2015)

To ALL my favorite regular guests:
Thank you for your kind words and tears, when I told you of my upcoming last day. Thank you for welcoming me into your hearts. I will miss you dearly.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2015)

It's nice to know there are still some GOOD guests out there.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2015)

To that one guest: You asked for a short cup for your little girl. 
The cream pitcher is for coffee &/or tea; NOT for her to fill up a cup & drink. 
When I told you that normally we charge for a cup of milk, you got pissy & left without offering to pay.
Great example you're setting.


----------



## Triscuit (Apr 14, 2015)

To the guest who took a dump in the fitting room the other day, then wiped with one of the stores white tshirts .. go to hell!


----------



## Interrobang (Apr 15, 2015)

TTOG who threw something at a team member: in short, fuck you.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 15, 2015)

To that super sweet old lady, thank you for your kind words and the tip. You truly made my day. You made my day, even with two hours of sleep, great.


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 15, 2015)

TTOG You , your husband ( or bf not sure which) and your children come in the store every morning....and every morning you time it ( I swear on purpose) that I get to see you while pushing the dairy/frozen caf. Every time I see you I try to avoid all of you...the constant whining, asking can we get this and that...and yelling is getting old. I am pretty sure its getting old to your kids as well. Your kids are better behaved than yourself and your husband ( or bf).


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 17, 2015)

To the one Guest thanks for having your bratty kid spill his drink all over the floor because he was running around and around and oops his spilled it. Wouldn't it be great if guests had to clean it up because their bratty kid spilled it? You spill it you clean it......


----------



## Zone Red (Apr 17, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for raising a considerate child. I was picking up a nearly empty box of plastic Easter eggs for salvage when the bottom collapsed, spilling the (fortunately) very few loose eggs on the floor. Without any prompting or hesitation, your daughter came to help me pick them up. If only more people were like that little girl.

Greetings, btw. Longtime lurker, first time poster.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 17, 2015)

Zone Red said:


> TTOG: Thank you for raising a considerate child. I was picking up a nearly empty box of plastic Easter eggs for salvage when the bottom collapsed, spilling the (fortunately) very few loose eggs on the floor. Without any prompting or hesitation, your daughter came to help me pick them up. If only more people were like that little girl.
> 
> Greetings, btw. Longtime lurker, first time poster.




Welcome to The Break Room.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Apr 17, 2015)

ttog, thanks for rummaging through my previously organized repacket of push when i wasnt looking so it took twice as long...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 17, 2015)

Zone Red said:


> TTOG: Thank you for raising a considerate child. I was picking up a nearly empty box of plastic Easter eggs for salvage when the bottom collapsed, spilling the (fortunately) very few loose eggs on the floor. Without any prompting or hesitation, your daughter came to help me pick them up. If only more people were like that little girl.
> 
> Greetings, btw. Longtime lurker, first time poster.


Welcome.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 17, 2015)

I filled in for a team member in toys tonight. God, kids can be overwhelming sometimes (yes, I know I sound like an old man).


----------



## Zone Red (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you, commiecorvus and Hardlinesmaster. TBR is a great forum. I started as a seasonal back in November and stumbled upon this site in an attempt to know what I was getting into. I got hired on after my 90 days and have to say I would have felt very lost and confused without all the helpful advice here. Thank you all!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

Zone Red said:


> Thank you, commiecorvus and Hardlinesmaster. TBR is a great forum. I started as a seasonal back in November and stumbled upon this site in an attempt to know what I was getting into. I got hired on after my 90 days and have to say I would have felt very lost and confused without all the helpful advice here. Thank you all!


Great post, and great forum. Everyone gets along on here as well. I can't say that about most forums.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

TTOG: Just because I walked out of the stock room doesn't mean I'm on the clock. Notice I had a blue shirt on, not red. That means I'm on break. Ask someone else for help.

I sound more harsh than I actually was, I was polite pointed her to another team member. But she must have mistaken me for a Walmart employee or something.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Just because I walked out of the stock room doesn't mean I'm on the clock. Notice I had a blue shirt on, not red. That means I'm on break. Ask someone else for help.
> I sound more harsh than I actually was, I was polite pointed her to another team member. But she must have mistaken me for a Walmart employee or something.


Why were you in the backroom off the clock? That's a bad thing & you can get into trouble depending on your leadership, if they catch you.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 18, 2015)

Ttog: please keep wearing yoga pants when you visit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Why were you in the backroom off the clock? That's a bad thing & you can get into trouble depending on your leadership, if they catch you.


You have to walk through the backroom to get from the break room to the sales floor at my store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> You have to walk through the backroom to get from the break room to the sales floor at my store.


In blue shirt? Are you a city spot?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> In blue shirt? Are you a city spot?


Do you mean those small Target stores? No.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Do you mean those small Target stores? No.


You should not be going through the back room, off the clock.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2015)

Or are you one of those stores that has a clock in their back room?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Or are you one of those stores that has a clock in their back room?


Yes. There are stairs in the backroom leading to the break room and TSC. It's impossible to avoid going back there off the clock.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 18, 2015)

Before our remodel, our store was exactly like that.  Stairs and everything.


----------



## sajaegi (Apr 18, 2015)

TTOG: 
ARE YOU SERIOUS 
ARE YOU ACTUALLY SERIOUS
WHY DID YOU START CHANGING IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR BY THE RTW MANNEQUINS WHEN THE FITTING ROOM WAS 10 STEPS AWAY


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 18, 2015)

Eww! Hopefully, you didn't see all their unmentionables. Lol


----------



## Kartman (Apr 18, 2015)

TTOG...

I can't say it enough...

THANKS FOR THE DIRTY DIAPERS!

At least you didn't puke on them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm excited to read some of the stories from this morning


----------



## raz23 (Apr 19, 2015)

To all those guest's this morning: Was it really necessary to run in like that? I honestly didn't even know that stuff was coming out today *oops*. Oh well. At least y'all were nice and I saw a group of them giving each other stuff they missed out on.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2015)

To those early birds who came thru for your lattes after cleaning out the LP racks:
It was disgusting to hear you crow about snatching things out of baskets & off racks, how much you spent, how much you think you'll recoup on eBay, laughing at those 'late losers'. 
You acted like you were on safari scoring a trophy animal. 
You are what I loathe most about these promotions.
Hope you like decaf.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2015)

THEY ARE BEACH TOWELS.

CALM THE FUCK DOWN.


----------



## sajaegi (Apr 19, 2015)

to all the guests today
you should have given me a dollar for each time you asked me about lilly pulitzer so i could put it in the bank and pay off two years worth of tuition


----------



## iVibe (Apr 19, 2015)

Stop asking me about Lily Pulitzer. Seriously. I don't care about that old bitches clothes and it's not my fault it's gone. How materialistic can you be?

Smh. I've been so grumpy today.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 22, 2015)

To the many, many guests who hold up the line by rifling through their bag for change when they *already have enough money to pay for their items:*
 I hate every single one of you in a unique and special way.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 22, 2015)

^That's when I hit suspend so they won't give me a RED score.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 22, 2015)

@COninja But technically you're not supposed to do that. I read that in the cashier manual.


----------



## dondon4720 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> To the many, many guests who hold up the line by rifling through their bag for change when they *already have enough money to pay for their items:*
> I hate every single one of you in a unique and special way.


Or they give you the money and say wait I have some pennies when the drawer is already open and you have to stare at them like WTF I don't want to do the math I already hit the fing button


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 22, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> Or they give you the money and say wait I have some pennies when the drawer is already open and you have to stare at them like WTF I don't want to do the math I already hit the fing button



Pshh fuck that, I close the drawer and say the receipt already printed.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 22, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> @COninja But technically you're not supposed to do that. I read that in the cashier manual.


Duh, I don't care.  Too many people are in la la land and I won't let their laziness tank my speed score.  If I have to suspend 1 of 50 transactions to keep me green, I will.  It's grading me on MY speed, not theirs.  I am not waiting for someone to count out $4.61 in change for three items when I know that invisible clock is counting down.  I have never been coached for hitting suspend.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 22, 2015)

@COninja meh maybe I just don't care enough to suspend it. I know the ETLs look at those scores, but the large majority of my scores are green. So if 1 in 50 guests cause me to go to red, idgaf. The front end isn't my main work center anyway.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the timer needs to stop one a guest swipes their card after that it's their turn, let them be slow. If they want to stand there and stare in la la land let them. Or the timer needs to stop one we hit Total or something. Timing us after we have already scanned all the guests items is stupid. If they want it fast let them swipe their card then I can hit the buttons on the keypad and get them out of my line while they stand there flapping their jaws on their phone or controlling their satan baby.


----------



## dondon4720 (Apr 22, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I think the timer needs to stop one a guest swipes their card after that it's their turn, let them be slow. If they want to stand there and stare in la la land let them. Or the timer needs to stop one we hit Total or something. Timing us after we have already scanned all the guests items is stupid. If they want it fast let them swipe their card then I can hit the buttons on the keypad and get them out of my line while they stand there flapping their jaws on their phone or controlling their satan baby.



I agree the stupid timer should stop after I hit total, hate waiting for the slow old people to dig outh their money through their blackhole of a purse


----------



## RedMan (Apr 23, 2015)

We don't care about speed scores unless you're drunk or high all the time.  Then we use the speed scores to coach you out of existence because we can't do drug tests unless there's an accident.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 23, 2015)

RedMan said:


> We don't care about speed scores unless you're drunk or high all the time.  Then we use the speed scores to coach you out of existence because we can't do drug tests unless there's an accident.



I thought that they can do tests when they believe there is good cause? My store's DFW policy says that there are 3 times they can test, pre-employment, with cause, and after an accident. Perhaps your HR doesn't want to deal with it unless they have to.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 23, 2015)

They *can* do tests, but they won't.  I threatened to call the police when one of our TMs left the store so drunk he couldn't walk straight.  The HR TL drove him home because he has some issues he's dealing with.

Yeah, like he's a drunk!  That's certainly an issue to deal with.


----------



## PassinTime (Apr 23, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> @COninja But technically you're not supposed to do that. I read that in the cashier manual.



You have a cashier's manual???  Wow!   Certainly not something that was part of my training.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 23, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> You have a cashier's manual???  Wow!   Certainly not something that was part of my training.



Yup, it was very helpful seeing as how the GSA and LOD were too busy to actually help me out. Plus I stole it so I could  study it at home.


----------



## defang (Apr 23, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> Yup, it was very helpful seeing as how the GSA and LOD were too busy to actually help me out. Plus I stole it so I could  study it at home.


I wish we still used it. The manual is no longer best practice, just shadowing now.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 23, 2015)

defang said:


> I wish we still used it. The manual is no longer best practice, just shadowing now.



"Best practice" is starting to sound ironic now.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is part TTOG and part TTOTM.

TTOG: I don't know if you're new to WIC or something, but it clearly says the quantity and which items to get. I know it doesn't specify the brands, but you should know that it's the store brand. I can't spend 30 minutes helping you find everything.

To that LOD: I dare you to tell me to "pick up the pace" one more time. I helped a guest for 30 minutes find the items she needed, and I zoned through 10 aisles in one hour. I wish I had that extra half hour to finish it, but I didn't. So if you think you can do my job better, be my guest and I'll work elsewhere.


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 23, 2015)

To that one Guest.... Please,please tell me when you are using re-usable bags. I am not I repeat not a mind reader! I start bagging the groceries and the guest says oh I have re-usable bags ( grumbles) oh okay ( takes items out of bags) or another good one is when I start putting the groceries in the bag and the guest says oh put in this gigantic trash bin! Seriously?? GRRRRRRR


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> To that one Guest.... Please,please tell me when you are using re-usable bags. I am not I repeat not a mind reader! I start bagging the groceries and the guest says oh I have re-usable bags ( grumbles) oh okay ( takes items out of bags) or another good one is when I start putting the groceries in the bag and the guest says oh put in this gigantic trash bin! Seriously?? GRRRRRRR


Just last week, a guest came up on her phone and I started bagging groceries. Right as I finish filling one bag up, she takes out a reusable bag and I have to take all of the items out of the plastic bag and hand them to her. And then she took out half a dozen coupons after I finished bagging everything.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 24, 2015)

Cashiers have to ask if people have reusable bags here because our county has a plastic bag ordinance. No plastic bags, and charge 10 cents per paper bag, and the county has secret shoppers and will fine the store if they don't charge the guest for _every bag!_


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Cashiers have to ask if people have reusable bags here because our county has a plastic bag ordinance. No plastic bags, and charge 10 cents per paper bag, and the county has secret shoppers and will fine the store if they don't charge the guest for _every bag!_


Washington DC does the same thing. Not sure about the secret shoppers part though.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2015)

TTOG who took my mixed reshop cart and dumped its contents on a random shelf: I will hunt you down and I will destroy you.


----------



## MarketGirl (Apr 24, 2015)

TTOG who is actually a TM who came through my checkout lane when the light was off: WHY!?! I talked you on the floor and expressed how angry I was that no one else was responding to calls for back up. You heard the call go off on the walkie again and told me to "stay strong" as I hurried off. I was almost free from the checklanes until you came to me with your $300 worth of groceries. I GOT STUCK THERE FOR 45 MINUTES AFTER YOU LEFT WITH A SMILE PLASTERED ON YOUR STUPID FACE. I hope Karma repays you in the form of a cashier shift.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> TTOG who is actually a TM who came through my checkout lane when the light was off: WHY!?! I talked you on the floor and expressed how angry I was that no one else was responding to calls for back up. You heard the call go off on the walkie again and told me to "stay strong" as I hurried off. I was almost free from the checklanes until you came to me with your $300 worth of groceries. I GOT STUCK THERE FOR 45 MINUTES AFTER YOU LEFT WITH A SMILE PLASTERED ON YOUR STUPID FACE. I hope Karma repays you in the form of a cashier shift.


I assume this person never goes for backup.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 24, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> I hope Karma repays you in the form of a cashier shift.



Not just a cashier shift, but a 5.75 cashier shift (assuming your store is in a 6-hour state). Those are the worst.


----------



## iVibe (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG: crying about the fact that you couldn't get any of that Lilly Pulitzer shit last Sunday because you had to go to church, are you for real? You're committing one of the seven deadly sins: greed. There are kids starving in Africa and you think it's the worst thing in the world to not have some thing designer. Who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG that called: No, we don't have the board game Jeopardy. Despite that, you were persistent on speaking to a manager. Why would we hide Jeopardy from you?

Oh, and I heard you when you told someone near you "he doesn't know what he's talking about." Sorry you didn't get your way, but I know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG who demanded I "dry off her cart!"

Piss off!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG: Next time you bring 2 full carts of items to my register, show me your coupons beforehand.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 25, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Next time you bring 2 full carts of items to my register, show me your coupons beforehand.


It's so much more fun to see the face when you turn off your light and dump all the stuff you just rang on the belt so you check their coupons.  I'd say 90% of the time, after the first four coupons don't match anything they've got, they mutter and walk away.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOThief: I hope that hurt, ass hole! The Consumables Team Lead found two $60 PS4 controllers that had been ripped open around the spider-wraps. The only good thing (besides the great face shot on camera) was that the A.H. must have cut himself pretty badly and there was a lot of blood on the two packages.


----------



## kyle petty (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for being polite, calm and listening to the answers to your questions. Also, cute sandals. Liked those more than I should have.


----------



## dondon4720 (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOG: please when you swipe your card in the machine please don't just look at me like a deer in headlights the transaction is not going to finish itself  and I am being timed for it


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 26, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOG: please when you swipe your card in the machine please don't just look at me like a deer in headlights the transaction is not going to finish itself  and I am being timed for it


Wait, so you mean telling the cashier I don't want cash back isn't going to help?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 27, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOG: please when you swipe your card in the machine please don't just look at me like a deer in headlights the transaction is not going to finish itself  and I am being timed for it


You're timed for the transaction? I thought you were only timed for how quickly you scan everything.


----------



## Redzee (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm angry. Why would Target time transactions?  Rhetorical. The Henry Ford approach doesn't work w every human situation esp buying stuff which should be a pleasant experience for everyone. Can't say more, something about a corporation getting its head out of the ka-ching. Arghh....


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 28, 2015)

Redze said:


> I'm angry. Why would Target time transactions?  Rhetorical. The Henry Ford approach doesn't work w every human situation esp buying stuff which should be a pleasant experience for everyone. Can't say more, something about a corporation getting its head out of the ka-ching. Arghh....




Fast, Fun, and Friendly on your cash registers at all times*!

*Due to payroll and metrics, TMs are allowed to choose any 2 items while still being expected to provide 3.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 28, 2015)

TTOG: So I get that breastfeeding is important and all that jazz, but do you have to do it as you're checking out...?

It makes it rather difficult to do my job and not get thought of as just staring.

*sigh*


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2015)

To that one guest: You were near the end of a long line of orders. You mumbled your order while busy with your phone. After a while, you were done & started looking around to where I was pulling shots behind the espresso machine.

You: Uh, have you started on my drink yet?
Me: No ma'am. Yours is in the line.
You: Well, how far down the line IS it?!
Me: There's four drinks ahead of you, ma'am.
You: FOUR DRINKS?! How the f**k can there be FOUR drinks AHEAD of ME?!
Me: You see the other folks waiting for their drinks? They got here BEFORE you. That's how.

You looked around at the other guests before crossing your arms across your chest & sighing loudly EVERY TIME I called someone else's drink.
I took my sweet time making your drink. 
When I finally set it up for you to take, you were back on your phone.
Decaf for you, b*tch.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 29, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOG: So I get that breastfeeding is important and all that jazz, but do you have to do it as you're checking out...?
> 
> It makes it rather difficult to do my job and not get thought of as just staring.
> 
> *sigh*


I had some woman come thru my line breastfeeding once.  There was a woman in line behind her with her teenage son and let me say he did get an eyefull.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 29, 2015)

lovecats said:


> I had some woman come thru my line breastfeeding once.  There was a woman in line behind her with her teenage son and let me say he did get an eyefull.




I do so hope for the day that we stop caring or staring.
In Europe since they have enough boobs on regular TV a mom feeding her baby isn't a big deal.
However since they don't have as much violence people are a lot less likely to just walk past somebody getting beaten up.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 30, 2015)

TTOG: You turned a lot of heads. Never in my life have I seen two grown adults riding around in motorized shopping cart for fun. Every TM who saw you could pick up instantly that you weren't disabled, since you kept crashing into clothing racks and making exaggerated loops when you turned a corner. It's one thing to use a wheelchair cart when you're young and immature, or even just obese and too lazy to walk. But you two were slim, in your thirties, and had a kid about 7 years old right next to you (who, by the way, was _walking. _He's more mature than you two.) I just want to know what the hell was going through your mind when you walked in the store and decided to take away a wheelchair from somebody who actually needed it. Fuck the both of you.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 2, 2015)

TTOG: Yes, you had a coupon that said $5 off 2 packs of baby wipes. But it has to be a large size. $5 off two $1.97 packs makes no sense. You even tried to show me a post on Facebook about the deal (I assume some sort of couponing page).


----------



## TeamRed (May 2, 2015)

To the one guest who snapped at me today for putting her bleach in the bag I am sorry I didn't want it to leak all over the place. She did say sorry but it was too little too late..... It was after the transaction.


----------



## iVibe (May 3, 2015)

TTOG: on the one survey you filled out about us, you said the lines are slow but you could understand if some us were disabled. WTF. We run on a skeleton crew and then there is the fact that we are always freaking busy. You should exercise a little patience with the store. Most of us are stuck inside for EIGHT fricken hours while you get to go out and enjoy the sunlight. STFU. You and your golden American express card can wait five minutes. First world problems. Good job on retail shaming, too.


----------



## PassinTime (May 3, 2015)

iVibe said:


> . Most of us are stuck inside for EIGHT fricken hours while you get to go out and enjoy the sunlight. STFU.


You are lucky to get 8 hr shifts.  My store schedules for 4 to 5.75 hour shifts so the TLs don't have to "deal" with us taking breaks.    You have to work 3 or 4 days to earn 2 days of pay.  To get the equivalent of 3 days of pay,  you need to work 5 or 6 days.   Who wants to be at work for 5 or 6 days and not get a FULL paycheck?


----------



## iVibe (May 3, 2015)

I love eight hour shifts, but I wish I could finish early. I really would like to go out and enjoy the weather sometimes


----------



## TeamRed (May 3, 2015)

You know I really,really loathe those surveys. Guests can be pretty petty you know?? I'd like to see guests be in our shoes just one day one day. Whenever I get a survey at ex-Taco Bell etc I wind up tossing it because I forget about it. I wish guests would do the same TBH


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> Whenever I get a survey at ex-Taco Bell etc I wind up tossing it because I forget about it. I wish guests would do the same TBH



Most guests already do that. Of course, they're the ones who would actually say nice things and give good scores.


----------



## sajaegi (May 7, 2015)

TTOG: I hope you gave your five year old daughter a good ass-whooping at home, because the tantrum she threw up front was something I see two year olds doing. 
Then again, I don't know if you're capable of doing so, because I've seen you here before and all you do is enable your kids to act like loud, whiny brats.


----------



## Redzee (May 7, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOG: So I get that breastfeeding is important and all that jazz, but do you have to do it as you're checking out...?
> 
> It makes it rather difficult to do my job and not get thought of as just staring.
> 
> *sigh*


Infants do not have the best table manners (they can't help it). Why I skipped  some family dinners. Moms we luv ya but time and a place.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I do so hope for the day that we stop caring or staring.
> In Europe since they have enough boobs on regular TV a mom feeding her baby isn't a big deal.


As much as society tries to normalize breastfeeding in public, movies, music videos &  games/anime promote all these busty little nymphs & so many of the girls/women in my area seem to be in a race to the bottom in revealing attire.
Fashion accessory of the day? Bra inserts with protruding nipples.


----------



## Obeast (May 8, 2015)

To those guests (especially annoying/terrible teenagers) who love to mess with the demo Bluetooth speakers from an Electronics TM...

1) Please turn them up as loud as possible, forcing me to have to not only hear the same three or four songs for the billionth time, but talk over it when assisting nearby guests and/or ringing up someone at the boat.

2) Please keep syncing your phone to the speakers and play more songs with a lot of cursing. The kids and their parents in toys sure f-ing love it, and I love having to go and ask you to not play that stuff because kids are around!

Granted, the second part doesn't happen as often as the first one. But, it still makes me wonder why those demo units still have that function.


----------



## CRHnATL (May 8, 2015)

This BITCH got mad at me today because I did not know which vacuum cleaner is the best!
Target does NOT teach product knowledge on anything.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 8, 2015)

CRHnATL said:


> This BITCH got mad at me today because I did not know which vacuum cleaner is the best!
> Target does NOT teach product knowledge on anything.




Easy peasy -- you point to the most expensive one usually the Dyson and say "This one has the best reputation and I'd love to have one." (Your not saying you'd buy one right.)
Then you point to whatever is currently on sale and say, "But if you can't see yourself spending the money, this one is almost as good and it's on sale." (Almost covers a lot of ground.)

Then leave it up to her.
Being a salesperson is just a matter of providing them with basic options and letting them make up their mind.


----------



## Kartman (May 8, 2015)

There are no bitches... only guests.


----------



## sajaegi (May 8, 2015)

CRHnATL said:


> This BITCH got mad at me today because I did not know which vacuum cleaner is the best!
> Target does NOT teach product knowledge on anything.


honestly, 90% of guests who ask me about vacuum crap could get their questions answered by reading what's on the freaking box


----------



## cafekween (May 9, 2015)

TTOG: No I am not from Pirates of the Caribbean just because i have an eyebrow piercing
It's not my fault that the POS is glitchy. also I give no fucks especially when you call me the wrong name while I'm wearing a name tag


----------



## signing genie (May 9, 2015)

TTOG: You make me wanna convince my wife we dont need kids you basically left your newborn baby at guest service to go shop and when we found where you were, you really said O I forgot i had a kid. Like wtf it came out of your vagina how the hell you forget. Someone shoot me now end my misery


----------



## Reshop Ninja (May 9, 2015)

TTOG: Ma'am, I'm wearing a black vest over my work shirt, have my purse slung over one shoulder with a shopping basket in my hand. How is it you had to make a beeline to ask me about something when it's obvious that I'm not working? You just passed by someone who is in red and khaki that probably asked if you need help finding anything! Seriously, piss off!


----------



## Noiinteam (May 9, 2015)

TTOG:  You were a sweetheart and I enjoyed helping you. Thank you for saying you would fill out a guest survey and then actually doing it. I was surprised when I was recognized and given a $40.00 requisition!!


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2015)

Kartman said:


> There are no bitches... only guests.


Au contraire.
Come to MY store.


----------



## desertcoyote (May 9, 2015)

To all the guests at Photo, sorry I wasn't on top of my game today.  The system was upgraded to all new software and screens and I haven't had the time to go through it all.  You patience meant everything to me today... especially since we were slammed HARD with last minute Mother's Day shoppers.  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Ethereal (May 10, 2015)

To all of today's guests who pitched a fit over one pointless thing or another: I hope you like decaf.


----------



## Bosch (May 10, 2015)

Ethereal said:


> To all of today's guests who pitched a fit over one pointless thing or another: I hope you like decaf.



Why I never piss off my barista.. Even when they screw up, be nice about it...  I need real caffeine, never will take that chance.


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Why I never piss off my barista.. Even when they screw up, be nice about it...  I need real caffeine, never will take that chance.


Yep, karma is a bitch in a green apron.


----------



## Kartman (May 10, 2015)

TTOG who cut left in front on me while I was full tilt boogie steering 25 carts...

The next time, I'll just let them slam into your DUMB ASS.

It'll all be on camera...


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2015)

Kartman said:


> TTOG who cut left in front on me while I was full tilt boogie steering 25 carts...
> 
> The next time, I'll just let them slam into your DUMB ASS.
> 
> It'll all be on camera...


BOOM baby!!


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 11, 2015)

To those two guests who made me laugh so hard yesterday. Thank you for being such delightful human beings. Being married for those many years still look good on you guys. Please come back and make me laugh again.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, karma is a bitch in a green apron.


I would so make a name tag that says Karma and wear it.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 11, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I would so make a name tag that says Karma and wear it.



Use a sticky nametag with Karma on it and adhere it to your nametag!


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 11, 2015)

Obeast said:


> To those guests (especially annoying/terrible teenagers) who love to mess with the demo Bluetooth speakers from an Electronics TM...
> 
> 1) Please turn them up as loud as possible, forcing me to have to not only hear the same three or four songs for the billionth time, but talk over it when assisting nearby guests and/or ringing up someone at the boat.
> 
> ...


It's especially great when they sync up some porn. Nuns just love hearing those moans smh.


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I would so make a name tag that says Karma and wear it.


I'd have to swap it out with my other one: "worst nightmare".


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: You were near the end of a long line of orders. You mumbled your order while busy with your phone. After a while, you were done & started looking around to where I was pulling shots behind the espresso machine.
> 
> You: Uh, have you started on my drink yet?
> Me: No ma'am. Yours is in the line.
> ...


We get this in pharmacy ALL. THE. TIME!!!! It's especially bad because they don't actually SEE the people standing there waiting 99.99999% of the time. "20 minutes?!?! All you have to do is slap a label on it/put some pills in a bottle/grab a box off the shelf! I need this NOW!!!!" "Ma'am, there are 10 Rxs waiting ahead of yours to be entered, billed to insurance, have labels slapped on them/pills thrown in bottles/boxes pulled off the shelves, THEN be checked by the pharmacist. Yours will be done AFTER theirs." She shows back up 3+ hours later....


----------



## Streetdate (May 15, 2015)

TTOG: I am not your personal shopper. Especially when you call looking for an item that is listed as online only.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2015)

TTOG who left a dirty baby wipe on the shelf: What the fuck is your problem?


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2015)

Double digit IQ wet brained moron.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 15, 2015)

Streetdate said:


> TTOG: I am not your personal shopper. Especially when you call looking for an item that is listed as online only.


I had one back when I worked in Elec. that knew me by name and would have me get a basket, get all the things she wanted, send it to GS and send someone after it later that day. One of my coworkers used to text me and say that woman called looking for you. I was like tell her I died...


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 16, 2015)

Lady. I have 45 minutes for my lunch and you stole 25 deciding what to get at Starbucks AFTER WAITING FOR 15 MINUTES. I had a 5 minute lunch break. If looks could kill the other guests behind me would have had you burning in all 7 hells by now.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 16, 2015)

TTOC: Thank you oh so very much for punching me in the face, out of NO WHERE (!) for no apparent reason. I totally wanted to attend my sister's High School graduation with a black eye. I really hope you have a wonderful evening sitting in a jail cell.


----------



## RXninja (May 16, 2015)

^ Holy sh*t are you okay @TallAPGuy?  I have never seen one of ours get attacked before.  I am sure that "C" will get what's coming to them.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOC: Thank you oh so very much for punching me in the face, out of NO WHERE (!) for no apparent reason. I totally wanted to attend my sister's High School graduation with a black eye. I really hope you have a wonderful evening sitting in a jail cell.


Holy shit, hope you're alright. Was it this guy?-

http://gawker.com/women-randomly-attacked-by-hammer-wielding-stranger-nea-1703816816


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 16, 2015)

COninja said:


> ^ Holy sh*t are you okay @TallAPGuy?  I have never seen one of ours get attacked before.  I am sure that "C" will get what's coming to them.





dannyy315 said:


> Holy shit, hope you're alright. Was it this guy?-
> 
> http://gawker.com/women-randomly-attacked-by-hammer-wielding-stranger-nea-1703816816



Yeah, I'm fine. It turns out it was some crazy lady that had done the same thing at a nearby gas station before running into the mall. I was receipt checking someone who had a bike when I heard someone running up behind me and had just turned around when she got me just below my left eye. Luckily, it turns out the guy I was receipt checking was an off duty cop so he took her down and had cuffs on her before the next closest TM was able to come over from the electronics boat. And it looks like I nay not get a black eye,  just a shiner.
And I'm on the opposite side of the country from that article.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. It turns out it was some crazy lady that had done the same thing at a nearby gas station before running into the mall. I was receipt checking someone who had a bike when I heard someone running up behind me and had just turned around when she got me just below my left eye. Luckily, it turns out the guy I was receipt checking was an off duty cop so he took her down and had cuffs on her before the next closest TM was able to come over from the electronics boat. And it looks like I nay not get a black eye,  just a shiner.
> And I'm on the opposite side of the country from that article.




Glad you're okay.
Sometimes your guests really can make a difference.
As weird as it may would I really hope the lady gets the help she needs, it sounds like she needs a lot.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 17, 2015)

TTOG: It is not the fault of my printers or the photo TM I was training that you spent half a grand on a nice DSLR camera without bothering to learn how to use it, it's not a magic "professional quality picture with the effort of a disposable" box, sorry.


----------



## Streetdate (May 18, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I had one back when I worked in Elec. that knew me by name and would have me get a basket, get all the things she wanted, send it to GS and send someone after it later that day. One of my coworkers used to text me and say that woman called looking for you. I was like tell her I died...



I have a limit of 3 dpcis before I start passive aggressively hinting that you should come into our store and take a look around.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 18, 2015)

TTOG: You asked me where the mirrors are in ready wear. You were in the middle. I told you up by bathing suits and back by emergency door. You said that was too much walking and you said you had previously put in a complaint. So, I told you to go to guest service and mention it again. Sorry to guest service for sending up a witch, I mean bitch!


----------



## raz23 (May 18, 2015)

TTOG: Don't yell at me because we don't carry batteries for your wall phone. And don't snap at me saying "How hard is it to order batteries of that particular type?" How hard is it to check Target.com next time?


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 21, 2015)

TTOG who really tried it with the coupons last night. Don't try to cite policy back to me then my GSA then my ETL-GE. We're all going to tell you the same thing because you try to get over all the time. Sorry not sorry!


----------



## DoWork (May 21, 2015)

Ttog: don't approach someone and loudly say a noun. When you come up behind me, and say "BREAD," expect a smart ass response. Guy did it to me today, and caught me off guard. I responded asking "what about bread?" Learn some manners ya illiterate twat.


----------



## DoWork (May 21, 2015)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: You asked me where the mirrors are in ready wear. You were in the middle. I told you up by bathing suits and back by emergency door. You said that was too much walking and you said you had previously put in a complaint. So, I told you to go to guest service and mention it again. Sorry to guest service for sending up a witch, I mean bitch!



A guest actually complained that it's too far to walk? Holy hell. Get a rascal.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 21, 2015)

Found another dirty baby wipe on the shelf. I'm just starting to lose all hope in humanity.


----------



## signingminion (May 21, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I had one back when I worked in Elec. that knew me by name and would have me get a basket, get all the things she wanted, send it to GS and send someone after it later that day. One of my coworkers used to text me and say that woman called looking for you. I was like tell her I died...


We have one two streets down who calls every day. She likes to watch clearance fir further markdowns and make sure we have ingredients for dinner. She adores me and will talk my ear off for an hour if I let her.

Ttog: Thank you for being so understanding and willing to roll with the punches. You came back for box measurements after one of the younguns told you it was too high to get then for you. We measured your trunk but didn't account for the windshield curvature. You asked me to open the box and put it in the trunk without the box. It was a pleasure to assist you.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2015)

To that one guest: I love seeing you in my line in the morning because you're a brief ray of sunshine amid all the dregs. You're always so patient & ask me how the family is; you're a lovely example I wish my other guests would follow.


----------



## desertcoyote (May 21, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Ttog: don't approach someone and loudly say a noun. When you come up behind me, and say "BREAD," expect a smart ass response. Guy did it to me today, and caught me off guard. I responded asking "what about bread?" Learn some manners ya illiterate twat.



Working service desk and the guest walks up and puts stuff in front of me and looks at me expectantly...  uh... am I ringing you up, returning your items, searching for specific sizes, exchanges?  If I could read minds, I would not be working at Target.


----------



## lovecats (May 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To that one guest: I love seeing you in my line in the morning because you're a brief ray of sunshine amid all the dregs. You're always so patient & ask me how the family is; you're a lovely example I wish my other guests would follow.


I had some like that.  Almost made up for the bad ones.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 22, 2015)

This happened outside of my Target building but anyway...

To that one woman who said "excuse meeeee" in a rude tone on the sidewalk: Almost everyone knows it's common practice to stay on the right side when walking. I was on my right and you were on your left, so you were about to walk into me. If you're so annoyed about it, you could've easily moved over just as I did.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2015)

TTOG: thank you for being so understanding today about our screw up. A majority of our customers would have thrown a tantrum, but you were so sweet and it was a pleasure "making things right" for you.

TTotherG: if I JUST told you the doctor didn't call anything in, why would you then ask me when you can "pick it up?" And how the hell do you expect me to call the office if you can't remember his name or number, only that his office is "on Main St."???


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 23, 2015)

TTOSketchyG: Do I really want to know why you literally tossed a duffle bag to the base of the guest service counter as you walked by then exited the building five minutes later without your bag? Or why there was an 8 inch knife and two other duffle bags stuffed in said bag? 
At least I didn't have to deal with you and tossed it into the compactor when the police said just to throw it away since there wasn't any blood on the knife.


----------



## SFSFun (May 23, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Ttog: don't approach someone and loudly say a noun. When you come up behind me, and say "BREAD," expect a smart ass response. Guy did it to me today, and caught me off guard. I responded asking "what about bread?" Learn some manners ya illiterate twat.


Just say "YES" and then go back to whatever you were doing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOSketchyG: Do I really want to know why you literally tossed a duffle bag to the base of the guest service counter as you walked by then exited the building five minutes later without your bag? Or why there was an 8 inch knife and two other duffle bags stuffed in said bag?
> At least I didn't have to deal with you and tossed it into the compactor when the police said just to throw it away since there wasn't any blood on the knife.


Seriously? I'm surprised they didn't take them....there probably WAS some sort of evidence on that knife...


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 23, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Seriously? I'm surprised they didn't take them....there probably WAS some sort of evidence on that knife...


It really depends. As a former intern, I know there's really not too much a patrol officer will/can do evidence wise (why risk his unfamiliarity causing him to screw something up), and unless a crime has been reported already it's really not worth the expense required to do further forensic tests like those sshown in CSI (many of which are actually fantasy).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> It really depends. As a former intern, I know there's really not too much a patrol officer will/can do evidence wise (why risk his unfamiliarity causing him to screw something up), and unless a crime has been reported already it's really not worth the expense required to do further forensic tests like those sshown in CSI (many of which are actually fantasy).


I'd watch the news for a stabbing...


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 23, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I'd watch the news for a stabbing...


I doubt it was used in a stabbing. It wasn't bloody, but it also wasn't clean, as there was some dirt and rust on it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2015)

Digging a hole to hide a body?


----------



## Ethereal (May 23, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry that your drink took longer to make than you would have liked. I apologized, explained the circumstances, offered you a free drink for next time, and offered to refund your drink, but since you were having none of that, I'm not sure what you were hoping to accomplish by continuing to gripe about it. Sorry, but despite being "empowered to make it right for the guest", I'm physically incapable of refunding your time.


----------



## Kartman (May 23, 2015)

Snap their neck like a twig.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2015)

Ethereal said:


> I'm not sure what you were hoping to accomplish by continuing to gripe about it. Sorry, but despite being "empowered to make it right for the guest", I'm physically incapable of refunding your time.


They're at the bottom of the heap where they work so they look for someone else, someone 'lower' that they can dump crap on to give themselves a boost up the food chain (no matter how miniscule).


----------



## Loki (May 24, 2015)

TTOG I was literally pissing and had my dick in my hand like was it necessary to tap me on the shoulder and tell me they're out of toilet paper in the stall while I'm doing my business? I mean come on bro!


----------



## FlowChick (May 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound harsh here but I don't care. If you're going to live in America, please try to learn English. I can't hold your hand for 30 minutes and try to interpret what you're trying to ask for.



Sounds like all my co workers.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 24, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Bicyclists and weightlifters use them, oh and goth kids who want to look cool.
> Then there are these for hunters.


I use them (lol yes actually am goth) but also on flow it helps to be able to grip things/get finer motor control, but also keep your hands warm.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 24, 2015)

Ttog, your toddler (couldn't have been more than 3) was chatting.  Just talking about her day, stuff she liked, whatever.  Just talking to her mom.
Not whining, not screaming, not begging.
I really don't know where "you're really going to piss mommy off today if you don't shut up," came from, but I really, really hope you are _not _that child's primary caregiver.


----------



## FlowChick (May 24, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Just say "YES" and then go back to whatever you were doing.



Lmao! I wish I worked with you. You're hilarious.


----------



## Interrobang (May 24, 2015)

TTOG: A rain check only adjusts an item's price. It's not a form of payment. 
Nice try.


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2015)

TTOG how surprised were you when you noticed those sweaty hot dog wieners you threw on my counter while I was standing there ended up back in your cart? Today was just not your day.


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2015)

TTOG round 2 I'm sorry I laughed so hard at your question but you asked me which condom brand I recommended and then I remembered my girlfriend is pregnant and I lost it because I obviously am not the person you want to ask about condoms.


----------



## Bullselle (May 25, 2015)

desertcoyote said:


> Working service desk and the guest walks up and puts stuff in front of me and looks at me expectantly...  uh... am I ringing you up, returning your items, searching for specific sizes, exchanges?  If I could read minds, I would not be working at Target.



Once, I was ringing up a lady at the front lanes and she handed me an ad from another store without saying a word. After about two seconds of me staring at her in confusion, she snaps: "What, you don't know how to do price match?". I politely told her we only do price matches at guest services. I wish she could've read my mind right then so she'd hear me telepathically calling her a prick.


----------



## Kartman (May 25, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOG how surprised were you when you noticed those sweaty hot dog wieners you threw on my counter while I was standing there ended up back in your cart? Today was just not your day.



They didn't give a shit.

It was the CA who cleaned it up.

A Big Man, you are!


----------



## Loki (May 26, 2015)

Kartman said:


> They didn't give a shit.
> 
> It was the CA who cleaned it up.
> 
> A Big Man, you are!


I heard he actually bought them because I asked. He was probably confused as hell and couldn't remember that he actually didn't want them.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 26, 2015)

Can someone direct me to the 'to that one team member' thread?
Being on flow I have waaaaaaaaay more of those.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2015)

Go back to "Guests First" then scroll down a few for "To that one team member".


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 26, 2015)

TTOG: What the actual fuck? What the hell compelled you to steal one of our electric carts today??? I'm actually impressed that it made it as far as it did (~5 miles), but why the heck did you feel the need to take it that far, as I've seen you walking in the store plenty of times, especially at the glacial speed that those things go. 
The only reason we noticed that it was gone was that someone called the store and told us the cart was abandoned at the intersection five miles away, and I honestly have no idea how to write the stupid report without laughing.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2015)

To that one guest: I was shopping at my store today & was behind you in line at my SB counter. They had a sign posted that they were out of sugar-free vanilla.
Either you ignored the sign or you don't know what the f**k goes into your drink. When the barista (who was already having a bad day) apologized & told you why she couldn't make your skinny vanilla latte, you got all pissy. 
Which made it all the sweeter that I was in street clothes (& you weren't a regular at our store) so I could point out the sign & say "Geez, can't you read the SIGN?! I mean, it's RIGHT AT FACE LEVEL!"
You stormed off & the lady behind me said "God, I've ALWAYS wanted to do that!"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> Can someone direct me to the 'to that one team member' thread?
> Being on flow I have waaaaaaaaay more of those.


http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.php?threads/to-that-one-team-member.76/page-253#post-192544


----------



## dannyy315 (May 28, 2015)

TTOG: No, I can't negotiate a lower price on that portable air conditioner. It's already on sale. Go ahead, speak to a manager but they'll tell you the answer you don't want to hear. I don't care if you have "cash money" as you said. Your options are to buy it at it's sale price, wait for it to go on clearance, or price match. If none of those are good with you, get the hell out of my store!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: No, I can't negotiate a lower price on that portable air conditioner. It's already on sale. Go ahead, speak to a manager but they'll tell you the answer you don't want to hear. I don't care if you have "cash money" as you said. Your options are to buy it at it's sale price, wait for it to go on clearance, or price match. If none of those are good with you, get the hell out of my store!


Offer a red card to that guest.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 28, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Offer a red card to that guest.


I mentioned that to him. He still thought $294 with 5% off was too expensive. Meanwhile Amazon had the exact same one for like $350.


----------



## AdItemOnly (May 29, 2015)

TTOG: you made me laugh by storming out when you bought your 2 amiibos then changed your mind wanting a character exchange
lol@u getting right pissed when we told you to go to the back of the line


----------



## desertcoyote (May 29, 2015)

TTOG: You were a very polite and very happy guest when I scanned and made copies of your wedding pictures from the 50s and had a great story about said wedding.  You and guests like you are the reason why I like working photo/service desk.  Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2015)

TTOG yes I am aware that the Terra toys are anatomically correct...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



That's why it's so funny!


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2015)

Dayum!
What's with the Holstein? 
Too much Viagra?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 30, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Dayum!
> What's with the Holstein?
> Too much Viagra?



Well you know what they say...
You don't get a Half-stean, you get the Whole-stean.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 30, 2015)

Now you know where the term 'hung like a horse' came from.

I swear I must be a magnet for crazy people. Just this week, I've dealt with the crazy lady who demanded free drinks from Starbuck, and proceeded to take our electric cart for a joy ride, her friend also demanding free drinks, a TM threatening another TM, then tonight a couple drawing male genetalia on the wall in Seasonal with a sharpie, arguing that it was there before, then complaining to the LOS (ETL-GE, who told me to escort them out) that I was mean and hurt their feelings when I threatened to call the cops if they didn't GTFO. (They are probably in their 30's, mind you).


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2015)

Looks like you're a stop on the Crazy Bus tour, too


----------



## iVibe (May 31, 2015)

To that one guest: yes I have to ID you even though you are clearly over the age. I don't care if you are DEFINITELY over 21 to buy alcohol. I have to and after I told you that two TMs that I have trained got written up for not asking you asked again for a third time. You could see I had a long day. Why did you try to push it when I clearly was having a bad day and I was tired?

To that other guest: I could not cash out your giftcard  even though it was only 2.45. We do not work out that way. It would be taking money out of our system and it's impossible. I'm sorry you left your wallet at home but it's not my fault. At least you were nice about it, but don't ask me four times in a row.
I just started going back to college. I was getting a little frustrated more than usual but after dealing with people like this I have never been more motivated to stay on my journey.


----------



## Kartman (May 31, 2015)

Your store sells booze???


----------



## commiecorvus (May 31, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Your store sells booze???




All depends on state laws about selling booze.
Some states don't let stores like Target sell booze, others only let them sell beer and wine.
In Alaska you have to have a separate part of your store specifically for the booze with it's own cash register and salesperson.
The grocery stores and Costco had no problem setting up something like that because the money is so good but Target decided not to


----------



## Kartman (May 31, 2015)

I thought no booze was a Target idea, not the states. Cool.


----------



## iVibe (May 31, 2015)

Yeah we sell booze lol. We just can't sell it after 10am or before 11am


----------



## Kartman (May 31, 2015)

Whoa! Same here!!!


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 31, 2015)

In our store we sell aaaall the booze.


----------



## tgtguy (May 31, 2015)

Ttog- I think tis great that you and all your friends came shopping the other day. The more money you spend...means the more hours for me. However, if you are going to stand around and talk please get out of the main aisle. You were standing there when I went to clock out...while I  was shopping and when I went to check out. I wanted to look at you and yell get the hell out of the way...I mean people were trying to get by. All you had to do was move over a foot to your left and you WOULD had been out of the way. I think Beyoncé said it best....TO the left...TO the left....


----------



## PullMonkey (May 31, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for being cool and understanding while we waited for your item to be pulled. It was a nice break just to chat with you.

I appreciated it.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 31, 2015)

TTOG: When im opening on a register and you sneak from behind to be first on line, don't be surprised if I kick you off. A couple already started putting items on the belt and you came out of nowhere and tried putting items on in front of them. And then you used "I can't walk fast" as an excuse. Shut up, if I open on register 12, I'm supposed to take the next people waiting on register 11. But I give you an A+ for effort on your sneaky maneuver.


----------



## iVibe (Jun 1, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Whoa! Same here!!!


Woops, meant 10pm not 10 am lol


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 3, 2015)

TTOG: You came in trying to return a crapton of diapers off a registry. You couldn't log into your registry, so you had to reset your password. After that, the new password still wouldn't work, at which point the tm at GS calls me over. We try a few more times, it doesn't work, so I explain we can do a no receipt return for you and you go off on me about how you don't want it to count against your yearly limit. So I give you the option to reset your password again, and you tell me it took you fifteen minutes to do it the first time and you're not doing it again. I then explain to you your only option if you don't want to work with the registry anymore is a no receipt return, and you continue to throw a hissy fit about how "none of this is your fault" (yes, yes it is, actually, you forgot your password in the first place) and you shouldn't have to do a no receipt return because you might need to return something later in the year without a receipt. Then, you whip out your ID and shove it at me, and since I'm feeling a little gracious today even though you're a total bitch, I explain to you that we're usually pretty good about overriding returns once you've hit your limit, so should you hit your limit later in the year during a no-receipt return, it shouldn't be a problem for us to proceed with the return.

Then, you glare at me and snap, "Well then WHY DIDN'T YOU OVERRIDE IT THIS TIME?"

I really hope you sensed the "you're a complete fucking moron" tone of voice and facial expression, as I answered "Because.You.Didn't.Hit.Your.Limit..."

What the hell was I going to override? Whiny sack of potatoes.

The main reason this was memorable is not even because of the situation itself, but because your lipstick looked like shit.  I couldn't tear my eyes away. It was a bright ass mauvy looking color and it looked like a third grader applied it. It even made you look like more of a bitch.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 3, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I thought no booze was a Target idea, not the states. Cool.


The store I trained at, two cities away, sells hard alcohol, but the one I work at does not because the city said we're too close to an elementary school and there are already a lot of alcohol stores in the area so they refused to issue hard alcohol permit. We do sell beer and wine though.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2015)

I wish my store would sell alcohol. Unfortunately our county has the laws of "only one store in the chain can sell alcohol." So only one Walmart in the county can sell it, only one Giant, only one Target, etc.


----------



## TargetHEEL (Jun 3, 2015)

TTOG in electronics who said "Yeah someone sold my wife two games last week but forgot to give her one. Can you just give me a copy of the game now?" then speedwalked away and said "uhhh nevermind" after I asked for a receipt or any kind of proof...nice try. I immediately told AP about you.


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

TTOG You're 12 I'm not selling you Grand Theft Auto. Throw as big a temper tantrum as you want. Also next time remember I'm 6'4 (6'5 on a good day) and it's not in your best interest to tell me to "fuck off." Kids these days are ruthless.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2015)

Loki said:


> Kids these days are ruthless.


Consider it prep for when you're a dad


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Consider it prep for when you're a dad


Hell no my kid is not playing Grand Theft Auto I want them to have a REALISTIC idea of what life is really like. I'll give them the sims instead.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2015)

Loki said:


> Hell no my kid is not playing Grand Theft Auto I want them to have a REALISTIC idea of what life is really like. I'll give them the sims instead.


I meant the attitude.
Start amassing ammo from the time they're born: embarrassing pix, silly sayings, imaginary friends, fav toys, etc.
Threaten to release it online if they give you any trouble; "The carebears undies shot goes VIRAL if you don't clean up your room NOW!"


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I meant the attitude.
> Start amassing ammo from the time they're born: embarrassing pix, silly sayings, imaginary friends, fav toys, etc.
> Threaten to release it online if they give you any trouble; "The carebears undies shot goes VIRAL if you don't clean up your room NOW!"


Ha I hope not. I hope my kid gets everything from my girlfriend because if they do they'd at least have a chance. I'm not ready for parenthood let alone thinking into the future of puberty and teenagers.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 4, 2015)

TTOG, helping you and your two teen/preteen daughters was a pleasure. They were so polite and were making good choices about picking out swim suits. Later, I was covering the FR while they were trying them on. They even tried to hang everything up correctly. I was sincere when I complimented you. Keep up the great parenting sir!


----------



## calimero (Jun 4, 2015)

I might get coached or talk to because of that guest, but it was well worth it !
She comes everyday to try on clothes , buy some and then return some ...
This morning , she was complaining that she could only take 6 items ( yep , I am the enforcer of that rule , the other FRO might let her take more ) , and she didn't know which ones she will take in first ...
And it just came out : the size large ...
Noway she can fit in small anyway ...I was trying to help !


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2015)

One of our CAs got coached when an extremely obese woman complained about how slow the elec cart was moving & he told her "Well, the max weight capacity is XX"
Apparently she was offended. lol
And yes, she is one of the type who leaves it in the parking lot switched on.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 5, 2015)

calimero said:


> I might get coached or talk to because of that guest, but it was well worth it !
> She comes everyday to try on clothes , buy some and then return some ...
> This morning , she was complaining that she could only take 6 items ( yep , I am the enforcer of that rule , the other FRO might let her take more ) , and she didn't know which ones she will take in first ...
> And it just came out : the size large ...
> Noway she can fit in small anyway ...I was trying to help !


But the smalls fit in her purse better


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 5, 2015)

Ttog: I am not your pet and will not respond when you whistle or snap your fingers at me. I'll be more than happy to help you when you stop acting like a douchebag.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jun 6, 2015)

TTOG: You're an a hole. Don't rip up a box and then slam it on the counter asking for a discount. I loved the look on your face when I scanned it and came back with a new one with a box in perfect condition stating that I can't sell you the one you clearly messed up.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 6, 2015)

To those 2 guests- the electric carts are not toys. Get off of them and make them available for people who need them.


----------



## Loki (Jun 6, 2015)

TTOG how you gonna get mad at me when I tell you the bathrooms are at the front of the store. You're in a fully charged power scooter it's not like you have to walk.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2015)

To that one 13-yr-old girl: No, you can NOT use an electric cart simply "because you're tired."
If I broke your legs, maybe....


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To those 2 guests- the electric carts are not toys. Get off of them and make them available for people who need them.


I found two of those back in rear seasonal last week. One of them rammed into a shelf, the other with a dead battery.

The GSTL was not pleased...


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 6, 2015)

TTOG: Why in the name of all that is good and holy did you show up at the fitting room with a cart full of swimsuits 30 MINUTES before closing? Between you and your two daughters, you had more than 20 swimsuits each. First of all, we were actually making good time that night and you really set us back in girls and RTW. Second of all, there are only four different brands of swimsuits in the whole store and they're all Target brand. Don't you think you'll know what your size is once you try on a few from the same brand? Third of all, unless you're an avid bikini collector, you know fully well that you and your daughters aren't buying all of that shit. We had to put back a lot of clothes that night all because you and your kids like trying on stuff for fun.


----------



## TeamRed (Jun 6, 2015)

I had a guest come through today trying to pull a fast one on me. I was ringing her out and she had a pair of jeans they rang up at 24.99 but on the tag she said they say clearance ( wrong) I said I am sorry the numbers do not match. I even took the little numbers out of the jean tag still yep 24.99 and she was throwing at fit wondering why she couldn't have them for the clearance price. I was thinking to myself because maybe you are trying to pull a fast one and it's stealing??? I hate when guests do that and it seems like they do it more and more and the sad part is I know one ETL will actually give it to them because we should be vibing for them. It's just not right....


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 7, 2015)

Get 'em, TeamRed.  I know beating out people like that doesn't fix the larger problem, but by god, it fixes that asshole for about five minutes, and hell yeah it's worth it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: Why in the name of all that is good and holy did you show up at the fitting room with a cart full of swimsuits 30 MINUTES before closing? Between you and your two daughters, you had more than 20 swimsuits each. First of all, we were actually making good time that night and you really set us back in girls and RTW. Second of all, there are only four different brands of swimsuits in the whole store and they're all Target brand. Don't you think you'll know what your size is once you try on a few from the same brand? Third of all, unless you're an avid bikini collector, you know fully well that you and your daughters aren't buying all of that shit. We had to put back a lot of clothes that night all because you and your kids like trying on stuff for fun.


They were doing selfies in the fitting room.


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 7, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They were doing selfies in the fitting room.



You're probably right. 
Either that or they wanted to do one of those chick flick montages where they try on a bunch of clothes in front of their friends.


----------



## judgemental (Jun 7, 2015)

to the couple of guests ive had this week and last week, I AM NOT IN CHARGE OF HOW THE STUFF RINGS UP. I AM NO IN CHARGE OF THE ADS ON THE SALES FLOOR. WE ARE NOT IN CHARGE OF ANY OF THAT. WE RING STUFF UP. WE TAKE MONEY AND THAT'S IT. PLEASE DO NOT YELL AT US BECAUSE SOMETHING YOU GOT DIDN'T RING UP THE PRICE YOU SAW. MORE THAN LIKELY A GUEST PUT IT DOWN IN A RANDOM AISLE LIKE THE LAZY FUCK THEY ARE AND IT GOT MIXED AROUND. STOP YELLING AT ME, STOP TELLING ME YOU WASTED TIME. I DON'T CARE IF YOU WASTED TIME, THAT IS NOT MY FAULT. 
/endrant


----------



## Loki (Jun 7, 2015)

TTOG How did it feel when I caught you attempting to steal my cart? You took out a good portion of my go backs along with my PDA and then almost proceeded to throw it on an empty shelf. All I have to say is...


----------



## judgemental (Jun 7, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOG How did it feel when I caught you attempting to steal my cart? You took out a good portion of my go backs along with my PDA and then almost proceeded to throw it on an empty shelf. All I have to say is...


 I've had that happen to me before and the lady legit goes "What, I'm not allowed to use a cart?" and I just said "f*ck it take it" like she was two steps away from the other carts too.......


----------



## Loki (Jun 7, 2015)

judgemental said:


> I've had that happen to me before and the lady legit goes "What, I'm not allowed to use a cart?" and I just said "f*ck it take it" like she was two steps away from the other carts too.......


I walked up behind him. Scared him shitless. He looked at me like "Oh fuck" then let out a nervous laugh and left. I was like "That's right bitch keep walking." And went about my day. We have empty carts all over the store I mean come on dude!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jun 8, 2015)

I overheard an interesting conversation between two guests while I was zoning in active wear recently. One guest, a guy, kept pointing out the fitting room sign. The lady that was with him was vehemently insisting the sign said 'bathroom' (which it doesn't). This went on for a while until the lady finally realized what the sign really did say.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2015)

WRONG THREAD OPS


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jun 8, 2015)

TTOG: Can you not insist I do a price match on a blender and then huff and puff and complain about how you need to go to work while I look it up? Also, it'd be really cool of you could just not throw a b*tch fit about it being the same price on amazon.


----------



## defang (Jun 8, 2015)

TTOG: Stop coming in and trying to price match some toy thing that's 39.99 for 3.99. The only proof you have is a receipt from a "friend" which shows a no barcode purchase of 3.99. And no, trying it multiple times with different people at the service desk will not work. We're not stupid.


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2015)

I just had a guest sneeze in my mouth omg help I'm dying I think I have Ebola now what the actual fuck!!!!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jun 8, 2015)

TTOG: One Hour Photo does not mean "Less than a minute Photo." If you're nice, yes, you can have your one picture as soon as it comes out of my machine. But, you were not nice, and you demanded I help you when I was on lunch. No way in all seven of Dante's hells am I going to stop ordering my prints of my girlfriend and I when I'm not working because you can't be bothered to wait 5 minutes until the other guy comes over. I had to excuse myself to the back to laugh at you when you called a manager to complain that I wouldn't help you and the ETL-GE threw you out because you became irate. You realize you have now taken more time than it would have taken the other TM to come over, get you your prints, and take your money, just to be thrown out. You and your impatience and entitlement turned a 10-minute trip into a 50-60 minute trip and a trespass notice.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 8, 2015)

Loki, this reminds me of the time around Christmas, this guest came in.  A fellow tm and I found her what she needed.
She was audibly and visibly very sick with a flu or other drippy, gross illness.  And she insisted on HUGGING us.
B*tch, I got a very compromised immune system.  DO NOT TOUCH MEEEEEEE


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> Loki, this reminds me of the time around Christmas, this guest came in.  A fellow tm and I found her what she needed.
> She was audibly and visibly very sick with a flu or other drippy, gross illness.  And she insisted on HUGGING us.
> B*tch, I got a very compromised immune system.  DO NOT TOUCH MEEEEEEE


I was leaning over and talking to her at the same time and she just sneezed right when my mouth was open. I retched so hard the LOD heard me all the way from seasonal. I'm surprised I didn't vomit but like damn I'm getting over a sinus infection cover your damn nose! She apologized profusely but I hope I never see her again.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2015)

Loki said:


> I just had a guest sneeze in my mouth omg help I'm dying I think I have Ebola now what the actual fuck!!!!


Gargle with degreaser. 
j/k


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Gargle with degreaser.
> j/k


I'm going to drink hand sanitizer that should work.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't believe I made it all the way through the flu/cold season without even a sniffle.

Of course, I about bathe in hand sanitizer... it must work!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2015)

Loki said:


> I'm going to drink hand sanitizer that should work.



SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS EVERYBODY


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS EVERYBODY


That's how we should start and end every work day.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2015)

Loki said:


> That's how we should start and end every work day.


Who says I don't?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2015)

Scotch or bourbon?


----------



## Bosch (Jun 9, 2015)

Dude really I will not pull out my personal phone to do your comparison shopping to find your copy of GTA5 cheaper cause you didn't want to pay $60 bucks for it.. That is your job as a customer to do the comparison shopping..


----------



## allaboutspeed (Jun 9, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Scotch or bourbon?


One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 9, 2015)

And then do it again!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 10, 2015)

TTOG: No, buying a double pack of an item doesn't count as two items. If you want to use the coupon, you have to buy TWO SEPARATE ITEMS, aka TWO BAR CODES SCANNED. I'm sorry. I just have very low patience for stupid.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 10, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOG: No, buying a double pack of an item doesn't count as two items. If you want to use the coupon, you have to buy TWO SEPARATE ITEMS, aka TWO BAR CODES SCANNED. I'm sorry. I just have very low patience for stupid.


THANK YOU!!! I had one today who wanted to use 4 coupons on 2 deodorant 2-packs AND get the $5 gift card for buying 4!


----------



## Loki (Jun 10, 2015)

TTOG who swears up and down that last week we had Cards Against Humanity in our store cause she "saw it"


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 10, 2015)

Loki said:


> That's how we should start and end every work day.



I start at 4 AM and usually end at 11 AM.  This may be a whole new way for me to enjoy life.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 10, 2015)

TTOG if you see what looks like an emergency, then go ahead and call 911!

Don't come all the way inside the store and tell the first TM you see that there is a kid in a hot car back in the parking lot. What the hell can I do about it that you can't?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 10, 2015)

TTOG
I was covering the fitting room when you called, jumping right into the description of the item you wanted. I told you that I'd send you to the appropriate area and I put you on hold... And you waited for maybe 15 freaking seconds before hanging up and calling me back. Less if you didn't know how to skip the recording. (And if you knew how, surely you also know how understaffed we are!)
Then you snidely ask, "Don't you have a computer in front of you?" First of all, screw you. Second of all, I hope you hung up again before anyone could help you. Third of all... screw you. Get the DPCI first next time if you want the operator to look it up!


----------



## Loki (Jun 10, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> I start at 4 AM and usually end at 11 AM.  This may be a whole new way for me to enjoy life.


We'd all be better target employees if we were constantly buzzed.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 10, 2015)

This is the most true thing of all the things I have ever heard about working at Spot.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jun 10, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TTOG if you see what looks like an emergency, then go ahead and call 911!
> 
> Don't come all the way inside the store and tell the first TM you see that there is a kid in a hot car back in the parking lot. What the hell can I do about it that you can't?


*calls 911*


"*tap tap* Would the owner of the white Escalade with the child inside please meet emergency services at your vehicle?  Thank you and have a Target day!"


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 10, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> *calls 911*
> 
> 
> "*tap tap* Would the owner of the white Escalade with the child inside please meet emergency services at your vehicle?  Thank you and have a Target day!"


Still doesn't excuse not calling 911 first (she had a cell phone), and just expecting me to blindly accept her claim and call the police about something I haven't witnessed.


----------



## judgemental (Jun 10, 2015)

TTOG thanks for yelling at me for not having things stocked. I'm a cashier. I don't stock the sales floor. I don't know what's in stock. I DON'T KNOW WHEN OR WHY THINGS ARE NOT IN STOCK. Stop putting the blame on me and telling me you wasted your time here because we didn't have what you wanted in stock. YOU STILL BOUGHT A WHOLE CART FULL OF CRAP and I'm pretty sure you can go to another Target or, I don't know, a different store to find your items? Do you HAVE to get them at Target? Do you HAVE to get them at MY Target? You're always in a grumpy mood when I ring you up so I should have figured you were going to be a cunt today. Anyways thanks for the laugh and making my morning even worse.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 11, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOG thanks for yelling at me for not having things stocked. I'm a cashier. I don't stock the sales floor. I don't know what's in stock. I DON'T KNOW WHEN OR WHY THINGS ARE NOT IN STOCK. Stop putting the blame on me and telling me you wasted your time here because we didn't have what you wanted in stock. YOU STILL BOUGHT A WHOLE CART FULL OF CRAP and I'm pretty sure you can go to another Target or, I don't know, a different store to find your items? Do you HAVE to get them at Target? Do you HAVE to get them at MY Target? You're always in a grumpy mood when I ring you up so I should have figured you were going to be a cunt today. Anyways thanks for the laugh and making my morning even worse.



A new cashier came up to me one night before close and said a guest was complaining that an item she was looking for wasn't on the floor (we were sold out of it, but there was no way the cashier knew that). The guest told said cashier she expected the shelf to be stocked when she returned in the morning.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 11, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> A new cashier came up to me one night before close and said a guest was complaining that an item she was looking for wasn't on the floor (we were sold out of it, but there was no way the cashier knew that). The guest told said cashier she expected the shelf to be stocked when she returned in the morning.




For some reason this makes me think of a variation of one of my dads favorite sayings, "Expect in one hand and crap in the other. See which one gets full faster."
The original was wish in one hand but the principal is the same.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 11, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOG thanks for yelling at me for not having things stocked. I'm a cashier. I don't stock the sales floor. I don't know what's in stock. I DON'T KNOW WHEN OR WHY THINGS ARE NOT IN STOCK. Stop putting the blame on me and telling me you wasted your time here because we didn't have what you wanted in stock. YOU STILL BOUGHT A WHOLE CART FULL OF CRAP and I'm pretty sure you can go to another Target or, I don't know, a different store to find your items? Do you HAVE to get them at Target? Do you HAVE to get them at MY Target? You're always in a grumpy mood when I ring you up so I should have figured you were going to be a cunt today. Anyways thanks for the laugh and making my morning even worse.





HardlinesAtHeart said:


> A new cashier came up to me one night before close and said a guest was complaining that an item she was looking for wasn't on the floor (we were sold out of it, but there was no way the cashier knew that). The guest told said cashier she expected the shelf to be stocked when she returned in the morning.



Everyday on Flow when the store opens...
It's like, "I just told you, I UNLOAD the trailer, I do not _fill_ it."


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 11, 2015)

To those guests: swiping your card before I have rung any items at all will do...nothing. You can't charge $0. smdh People are in such a hurry these days - to either get out of the store or give them money - or are on autopilot that they don't realize they're doing this.


----------



## Loki (Jun 11, 2015)

TTOG the electric carts are not toys. You almost ran into me and numerous other people so yes I told you to get off as you were clearly not handicap and just taking a joy ride. Idiot.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2015)

/me bitch-slaps Loki's guest with a cafe lunch tray
repeats ad nauseum for the hell of it


----------



## Loki (Jun 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> /me bitch-slaps Loki's guest with a cafe lunch tray
> repeats ad nauseum for the hell of it


Ha I wish I could have bitch slapped him. I actually put my foot out and stopped it kind of roughly and he almost fell off. I had to hold back my laughter.


----------



## TeamRed (Jun 12, 2015)

To the one guest who brings dirty re-usable bags eww wash them or eww throw them away not judging but seriously they are filthy. They literally have dirt all over the place on their bags and they smell. To the one guest who grabs my bags over the counter please stop!! I will hand you your bags or I will lay they them on the counter!! Please stop reaching over the counter to grab them!! It is rude!


----------



## lovecats (Jun 12, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOG how you gonna get mad at me when I tell you the bathrooms are at the front of the store. You're in a fully charged power scooter it's not like you have to walk.


Didn't you know that it's your responsibility to move them things to the back or to whatever aisle the guest is in?  When I was still at Target (can't believe it's been over a year )  I'd get guests mad at me all the time because there weren't any guest bathrooms in the back.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 12, 2015)

Ttog...  Thank you for being so thankful and enthusiastic.  I was very happy to help you.


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2015)

TTOG you slipped in a drink YOU spilled! We have security footage of the incident. Don't play games with me.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 13, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOG you slipped in a drink YOU spilled! We have security footage of the incident. Don't play games with me.



"Now go away- unless you wanna fall on your ass again."


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 13, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> To those guests: swiping your card before I have rung any items at all will do...nothing. You can't charge $0. smdh People are in such a hurry these days - to either get out of the store or give them money - or are on autopilot that they don't realize they're doing this.


When a guest does that and then asks you if their card went through, you should make a point to lean over and look at the card reader and then say "nope, it is still asking you to slide your card."


----------



## defang (Jun 13, 2015)

TTOG who handed me money OUT OF HER PANTIES: It's too bad I didn't get your name so I can bill you for any medical services I need.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 14, 2015)

defang said:


> TTOG who handed me money OUT OF HER PANTIES: It's too bad I didn't get your name so I can bill you for any medical services I need.



And I thought the bra thing was gross...


----------



## DoWork (Jun 14, 2015)

defang said:


> TTOG who handed me money OUT OF HER PANTIES: It's too bad I didn't get your name so I can bill you for any medical services I need.



Holy hell. I didn't even know that was a thing. That's both bizarre and gross. (Where does she keep her car keys?!)


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 14, 2015)

defang said:


> TTOG who handed me money OUT OF HER PANTIES: It's too bad I didn't get your name so I can bill you for any medical services I need.


I would've put a bag over my hand to handle the cash. Then douse myself in purell.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jun 16, 2015)

TTOG: For God's sake, keep your pants pulled up outside the bathroom stall! I didn't need to see your bare ass when I walked into the restroom.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 16, 2015)

TTO"G": You are, *BY FAR* the worst excuse for both a guest and a parent/guardian that I have ever seen personally. In what fucked ip world is it even remotely OK for you to tell your kid (4-6 y/o) to simply pull his pants down and take a crap and piss in the middle of E block? 
And don't bother trying to intimidate me when I tell you (with the LOD/ETL-AP behind me) to get out of the store. Just because you outweigh me by probably 200 pounds and have gang symbols and swastikas tattooed all over your face doesn't make you intimidating, honestly it make you seem desperate. Oh, and I'll sleep just fine tonight, thanks. I've got a real loud barker that sleeps in my room, named Smith&Wesson.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 16, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTO"G": You are, *BY FAR* the worst excuse for both a guest and a parent/guardian that I have ever seen personally. In what fucked ip world is it even remotely OK for you to tell your kid (4-6 y/o) to simply pull his pants down and take a crap and piss in the middle of E block?
> And don't bother trying to intimidate me when I tell you (with the LOD/ETL-AP behind me) to get out of the store. Just because you outweigh me by probably 200 pounds and have gang symbols and swastikas tattooed all over your face doesn't make you intimidating, honestly it make you seem desperate. Oh, and I'll sleep just fine tonight, thanks. I've got a real loud barker that sleeps in my room, named Smith&Wesson.



Damn! What kind of effed up store do you work at??


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 16, 2015)

GSAhole said:


> Damn! What kind of effed up store do you work at??


I swear to god, I must attract the crazies! It's usually pretty calm with no major problems, but occasionally the wackos show up in force.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 16, 2015)

That's my cue to go on break!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2015)

Kartman said:


> That's my cue to go on break!


Notsofast, KM....
Time to kick in that biohazard training.
Gloves on; guns up!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 19, 2015)

TTOG:
Thank you for being patient while I helped the lady in front of you (who was having an understandable difficulty with the card reader) and then commending me for my calm patience with her. That was a mood booster that helped keep me from descending into madness later that day!
And to that other guest... Thank you as well for your patience with me while I became somewhat flustered when your cards were declined... and for actually coming back to complete your purchase after you called your bank.

That was a good day... Even the couponing lady was cheerful and patient while we figured out why a promotion wasn't the way she thought it would be!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 19, 2015)

To every parent that brings their kids here: this isn't a playground. Please control your children.


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2015)

To my biology professor (who's in his 40's) yes it was good talking to you too. Especially since you had a box of condoms in your hand the entire time. Nothing awkward about that.


----------



## queencat (Jun 19, 2015)

Loki said:


> To my biology professor (who's in his 40's) yes it was good talking to you too. Especially since you had a box of condoms in your hand the entire time. Nothing awkward about that.


One time my history professor came through my line. She bought like 10 bottles of wine and panty hose. She's basically my favorite.


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2015)

queencat said:


> One time my history professor came through my line. She bought like 10 bottles of wine and panty hose. She's basically my favorite.


She and my biology professor should totally go out. I think they'd have a good time.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 20, 2015)

TTOG: No, I can't make your ham & swiss panini with onions and pickles on it. Not sure if you read the sign, but this is Starbucks, not Subway.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 22, 2015)

TTOG: You are 17-years-old. You are not injured. You are clearly capable of walking on your own. 
TTOtherG: I can't believe you pushed your grown ass, able-bodied daughter around the store in a kiddie cart.


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 22, 2015)

TTOG: If you're so concerned that your kid is going to have an accident, why don't you take her to the restroom that is literally five feet away from the registers? Don't tell me that it'll be my fault if she pees herself because I didn't swipe your items fast enough. That's not going to make me hurry, it's just going to make me think you're an inconsiderate jackass who cares more about buying his shit than tending to his own children. You could easily leave the line, go to the restroom, and then come back and buy your five things. Don't use your daughter as an excuse for your impatient attitude. That's just messed up.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 22, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: If you're so concerned that your kid is going to have an accident, why don't you take her to the restroom that is literally five feet away from the registers? Don't tell me that it'll be my fault if she pees herself because I didn't swipe your items fast enough. That's not going to make me hurry, it's just going to make me think you're an inconsiderate jackass who cares more about buying his shit than tending to his own children. You could easily leave the line, go to the restroom, and then come back and buy your five things. Don't use your daughter as an excuse for your impatient attitude. That's just messed up.



You should have vibed it up and offered to take his child to the bathroom before ringing his items up!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 23, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOG: You are 17-years-old. You are not injured. You are clearly capable of walking on your own.
> TTOtherG: I can't believe you pushed your grown ass, able-bodied daughter around the store in a kiddie cart.


I'd be a little more understanding if kiddo was pushing Mom around. Isn't that why people have kids?


----------



## DoWork (Jun 23, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> I'd be a little more understanding if kiddo was pushing Mom around. Isn't that why people have kids?



That and to torture anyone with sense not to have those noisy, germ spreading, and generally unpleasant monsters. Take more vegetable bags and blow them up just to pop them, you little shits. I hope you go deaf.


----------



## CashierTM (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOG: If you are going to be difficult with your order, don't swipe your card and enter your information in before I have finished ringing everything up. I'm not a mind reader, and unless you tell me differently I _*will *_click total after I scan the last item. Your order is done. No I can't go back. Sorry for the inconvenience *you* caused because you couldn't wait to swipe your card, or tell me what you want before I click total. See ya at Guest Service!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOG: THANK YOU for making me belly laugh at the lanes last night. Your jokes were genuinely hilarious and made an awful night turn around.


----------



## judgemental (Jun 25, 2015)

TTOG Hey thanks for almost running me over with your car while i was out getting carts. you were literally an inch away from almost taking me down. thanks so much.


----------



## Loki (Jun 25, 2015)

TTOG I know we're out of the chocolate Oreo blast ice cream. I'm depressed about it too.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 25, 2015)

TTOG: Sure, we'll give you the phone number for headquarters.  We still won't be able to adjust the price of an item that's already on clearance.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jun 25, 2015)

To that one guest,

Thank you for the first time we met and you demanded a non receipt return on used deodorant, cussing me out until my TPS said to go ahead and give you your little gift card so you can go harass one of my friends. You came back today, cussed at another of my guests, and now you're banned from the store. I don't care that you "make ten dollars more an hour" than I do. People who actually make that much don't treat others the way you do. Or talk like they're a reject from a low-budget Kanye West ghetto music video.

PS, to the Guest who got cussed out, thanks for being so understanding when I apologized for the other person's behavoir. You didn't desrve that.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 26, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> cussing me out until my TPS said to go ahead and give you your little gift card


 OH HELL NO! That TPS needs to grow a pair and stand up for his (or her) team members and tell that SOB to gtfo the store. Or at the very least be assertive and tell it to pipe down if your STL and/or ETL-AP don't give them enough latitude to deal with shitheads like that.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jun 26, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> OH HELL NO! That TPS needs to grow a pair and stand up for his (or her) team members and tell that SOB to gtfo the store. Or at the very least be assertive and tell it to pipe down if your STL and/or ETL-AP don't give them enough latitude to deal with shitheads like that.



To be fair, he only said to do it so she would leave. He's the one who banned her from our store.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 27, 2015)

To that one guest who was talking about the Sinatras: When you said Nancy only did "These Boots Are Made For Walking," I wish I had the nerve to tell you about this...thing:


----------



## NPC (Jun 28, 2015)

TTOG: Yes, I need your ID to do your return for your Keurig you bought way back in December. Why the FUCK are you even driving without your driver's license. And why the FUCK are you mad at me because you're an unorganized fuck wit that can't get her life together. I even told you I can type in the number if you know it, something I'm not supposed to do without your ID in store, yet am willing to do because I want to help....and then you act like it's an idiotic expectation that you MIGHT know your ID number. Fuck you, I wish I didn't have to be nice to you. I hope you burn yourself with your Keurig. You'll probably blame the Keurig for making your drink hot.

I don't know why this woman got to me so hard, but she actually ruined my night, as I realize I'm still stewing about it 2 hours later at home, wishing I had put her in her place. She was just a vile fucking bitch with the biggest sense of entitlement I've ever seen. It really just pisses me off that I try so hard to work with these guests, and give them all the possible options I have to help them, and yet they take out their frustration on me because THEY'RE the ones unprepared. They never once stop to think what the hell they could do differently to make a situation better for themselves. Instead they're just constantly a victim and they expect others to move mountains to compensate for their fucking stupidity. 

END RANT.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2015)

To the guest at guest services: It's a Sunday. It's busy. Yes, the lines are long. Be happy they rang you up at the service desk. There is no need to complain about how you'll never shop here again and how it's "unacceptable". You stated "unacceptable" no less than 12 times. You also started to bitch about how the price was different at the service desk than it was at the register but thank your wife for telling you it wasn't.


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2015)

TTOG you're a dumbass. That's me being nice.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 29, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for complimenting my hair, but it wasn't necessary for you to grab it "to feel how silky is it."


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOG: Thanks for complimenting my hair, but it wasn't necessary for you to grab it "to feel how silky is it."


People do that to me a lot! I have blonde curly hair and for some reason it's a people magnet.


----------



## RedMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> TTOG: Yes, I need your ID to do your return for your Keurig you bought way back in December. Why the FUCK are you even driving without your driver's license. And why the FUCK are you mad at me because you're an unorganized fuck wit that can't get her life together. I even told you I can type in the number if you know it, something I'm not supposed to do without your ID in store, yet am willing to do because I want to help....and then you act like it's an idiotic expectation that you MIGHT know your ID number. Fuck you, I wish I didn't have to be nice to you. I hope you burn yourself with your Keurig. You'll probably blame the Keurig for making your drink hot.
> 
> I don't know why this woman got to me so hard, but she actually ruined my night, as I realize I'm still stewing about it 2 hours later at home, wishing I had put her in her place. She was just a vile fucking bitch with the biggest sense of entitlement I've ever seen. It really just pisses me off that I try so hard to work with these guests, and give them all the possible options I have to help them, and yet they take out their frustration on me because THEY'RE the ones unprepared. They never once stop to think what the hell they could do differently to make a situation better for themselves. Instead they're just constantly a victim and they expect others to move mountains to compensate for their fucking stupidity.
> 
> END RANT.


The reason she didn't give you her ID is because her ID has been flagged for fraudulent returns.  She didn't buy that Keurig in December.  She bought it at Goodwill this morning for $15 and wants her $200 back.  And can you make that cash, not a gift card?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 29, 2015)

TTOG: You really thought your homemade double-sided, unevenly cut coupon was gonna work, huh? You probably thought I was just gonna let it ride. Lol No.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 29, 2015)

To that one guest that insisted on dragging out every single god damn bag of salad just to find a bag that fit your idea of fresh: you're an awful human being. 

Any normal person would have the decency to at least half way put things back. You? Not so much. You possess a very special kind of  cuntness. The kind that forces you to throw bags all over the place.  The kind that makes you believe a couple of bags sitting on the floor is acceptable. The kind that makes you believe you can make all this mess just for an extra two days with your precious salad. 

You probably didn't even buy it. You probably stuck it in the freezer when you were getting ice cream. You may have left it at the check out. You may have thrown it in soft lines like it were a grenade. Why would you do that? You're a wasteful, ugly, and foul bitch.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 29, 2015)

TTOG: If you're leery of getting the wraps because the last one you bought had "wilty" lettuce... don't buy a freaking wrap. No, we didn't make any today because we are perpetually understaffed because no hours. If you want something super fresh, make it yourself or go to an actual restaurant.


----------



## NPC (Jun 30, 2015)

RedMan said:


> The reason she didn't give you her ID is because her ID has been flagged for fraudulent returns.  She didn't buy that Keurig in December.  She bought it at Goodwill this morning for $15 and wants her $200 back.  And can you make that cash, not a gift card?



She exchanged it for a different color...and it wasn't until her husband texted her a picture of her ID. Sooo......yeah.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2015)

RedMan said:


> The reason she didn't give you her ID is because her ID has been flagged for fraudulent returns.  She didn't buy that Keurig in December.  She bought it at Goodwill this morning for $15 and wants her $200 back.  And can you make that cash, not a gift card?





Target NPC said:


> She exchanged it for a different color...and it wasn't until her husband texted her a picture of her ID. Sooo......yeah.


Who the heck buys a Keurig & holds on to it for 6 months before deciding they need a different color? Def sounds fishy to me...


----------



## NPC (Jun 30, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Who the heck buys a Keurig & holds on to it for 6 months before deciding they need a different color? Def sounds fishy to me...



I agree. But based on the situation, I didn't find it necessary to deny her return/exchange. My point was that she was a cunt, not that I had some issue with her return.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I agree. But based on the situation, I didn't find it necessary to deny her return/exchange. My point was that she was a cunt, not that I had some issue with her return.


It's usually the people who are trying to scam who are the biggest asses


----------



## DoWork (Jun 30, 2015)

TTOG: You are a tremendous person. Your kid picked something up, brought it to you half way across the store, and made him, by walking with him, put it back where it belongs.

All of my frustrations with guests melted away.


----------



## NPC (Jun 30, 2015)

tgtcpht: 201115 said:
			
		

> It's usually the people who are trying to scam who are the biggest asses



Alright then, so she's a mega cunt then.


----------



## judgemental (Jun 30, 2015)

TTOG who called me and two of my team members incompetent because.... actually no one knows why you started yelling at us. the first guest service team member tried helping you and you told her that she didn't know her job so she denied you and then another team member helped you and i was called for back up and yet you complained because you *wanted* a flat bed even though the items perfectly fit into a cart and then you started yelling at us because the things were going to fall out off of flat bed (no shit which i why we told you we should put it in a cart) and so you called us stupid and so we denied you. i hate you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 30, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOG who called me and two of my team members incompetent because.... actually no one knows why you started yelling at us. the first guest service team member tried helping you and you told her that she didn't know her job so she denied you and then another team member helped you and i was called for back up and yet you complained because you *wanted* a flat bed even though the items perfectly fit into a cart and then you started yelling at us because the things were going to fall out off of flat bed (no shit which i why we told you we should put it in a cart) and so you called us stupid and so we denied you. i hate you.



Guests aren't supposed to be handling flats anyways.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 1, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Guests aren't supposed to be handling flats anyways.


nah she wanted us to do it, which is whatever, but she wanted it put a certain way where it wasn't going to fall off but it didn't matter because either way it was still going to fall off. it was better in a cart. she was being impatient and rude and we were all just over it.


----------



## IndyTM12 (Jul 1, 2015)

I had a guest yell at me over the weekend because her temporary RedCard was expired.....by two weeks. She said to me, "Just because I haven't put it in my wallet yet you're not going to give me my discount?"


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jul 2, 2015)

TTOG:
I'm not stupid. I know the game you play with your stupid coupons. Don't pretend to not know english and the curse me out in PERFECT english on the way out the door.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 3, 2015)

To Andy: Stop leaving your garbage around in the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2015)

To that douchbag: I was waiting in line to check out when a checklane next me opened up. I moved back & asked the woman in front of me to go first since she'd been waiting longer. 
You walked up from the floor & cut her off, dropping your crap on the belt as she was unloading her cart. 
You are a total dick & I hope your car gets hit by carts every where you go.
Your momma didn't raise you right.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 3, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To that douchbag: I was waiting in line to check out when a checklane next me opened up. I moved back & asked the woman in front of me to go first since she'd been waiting longer.
> You walked up from the floor & cut her off, dropping your crap on the belt as she was unloading her cart.
> You are a total dick & I hope your car gets hit by carts every where you go.
> Your momma didn't raise you right.



He's one of those people who wait until the last second to merge for a closed lane, despite numerous signs before. Invonveniencing a lot of people just so you don't have to wait.


----------



## sajaegi (Jul 4, 2015)

To like, every guest: 
Seriously, my name tag is off, I have a giant purse around my shoulder, and a windbreaker over this red shirt of mine. Don't bother asking me for help because I've got things to do and places to go.

I don't think you realize how pissed off I get when I'm booking it out of the team office and I hear someone behind me going, "Excuse me miss, do you work here? I have a question..."


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 5, 2015)

To those guests in the travel mug aisle: I just spent the last 2 hours by myself resetting this aisle to plano. Take a good look at this picture. This is what it's supposed to look like. Please try to keep it looking like this-


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 5, 2015)

Update: Guests are already misplacing mugs!


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 5, 2015)

To that one guest who wanted to speak to EVERYONE'S manager...whhyyyyy


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To those guests in the travel mug aisle: I just spent the last 2 hours by myself resetting this aisle to plano. Take a good look at this picture. This is what it's supposed to look like. Please try to keep it looking like this-
> 
> View attachment 972



Why aren't you flexing to fill those holes?

That looks fantastic. Even when I superzone ours, it doesn't look half as good as that because so many are always out of stock.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Update: Guests are already misplacing mugs!
> 
> View attachment 973



I zoned to plano the frigging notebooks and planners today

i wanted to die


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I zoned to plano the frigging notebooks and planners today
> 
> i wanted to die


That sounds miserable. I'm dreading Back To School.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Jul 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> That sounds miserable. I'm dreading Back To School.



we finished ours today, but the bastards err guests ruined it before i could even enjoy it -_-


----------



## judgemental (Jul 8, 2015)

TTOG who wanted to speak to the manager after we denied his no receipt return because of our policy change. and when our LOD came over and spoke to him, he demanded someone above her....... and then demanded that he speak to a MAN LOD instead of a WOMEN LOD. You can go fuck yourself honestly.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 8, 2015)

To that one guest,

I actually love seeing you come into the store. You always come over to say hi and ask how I'm doing, and we actually get to chat a bit before you have to shop and I have to go back to work. You've introduced me to some of your friends and family that come in with you, and you always make sure to say goodbye (provided you can or that I'm not behind the scenes somewhere). Keep being awesome, you.

<3


----------



## Kartman (Jul 8, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## averagetm (Jul 8, 2015)

_To that one guest,_

- Stop yelling at my cashiers because you can't read BOGO.
- You want me to suggest to corporate that we should print out a physical copy of your full Target REDcard Account Number when you sign up?
- Why did you just return 3,000USD worth of clothes when you know you didn't need them?
- I saw you yesterday, and the day before... wait... didn't I see you the day before that returning the same item?
- Are you open? No, I'm the supervisor, sorry.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 9, 2015)

To those one guests who just have the most genuine smiles. You can tell that they are enjoying the store WAY more than you ever could. Good people.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 9, 2015)

hannahlouwho said:


> TTOG:
> I'm not stupid. I know the game you play with your stupid coupons. Don't pretend to not know english and the curse me out in PERFECT english on the way out the door.


I think this lady was at my store tonight...she was walking in with her binder as I was leaving.  AT 9 PM!!!!


----------



## NPC (Jul 10, 2015)

I hate it when guests think I can make items magically appear. I had a mom and her daughter ask if we had any "minion tic-tacs." I told her "no." You know, because we fucking don't. To which she said, "Well can you check, I saw online that you did." Which means she probably just saw a picture of them on Facebook with zero connection to Target. So, I check on Target.com on our iPad at guest service. "No, I'm sorry we don't carry those here." She STILL insists, "Well can you ask someone?" WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN? OH AM I JUST A LIAR?! For fuck's sake! What do you mean, "ask someone." I AM someone! I work here! I know what we do and don't have! What the fuck is asking someone else going to do? I'm not "unsure" if we have it or not. I'm TELLING you that I KNOW we DON'T have it! Shit like that seriously burns my toast because it's just such an irrelevant waste of time that makes no logical fucking sense.

Minions are annoying too. Of course someone that into these fucking things would be that big of a fucking idiot.


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 10, 2015)

I laughed way too hard at this ^^


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> unorganized fuck wit


Yesss lol thank you for the new term. I'm putting this into action tomorrow.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yesterday was my orientation as a hardlines TM, but I've worked similar positions in retail at other stores before for about two years. After orientation I'm making my way to the restroom when a guest stops and asks me to help her locate something...

I've read some of the horror stories of people getting in trouble for "working off the clock" and even though I knew exactly where to send her, I figured I'd play it safe. I smiled and politely told the woman "I'm sorry ma'am, I'm currently off the clock, but there's another staff member one aisle over that I'm sure would be happy to assist you." I also gestured in the direction of the working TM with my hand. Y'know, one of those points where you flatten your hand and use the whole damn thing to point because it's so much more polite? Yeah...

Dear Lord you would think I had just killed her entire family and burned down her house if you heard her reaction. "You ignorant piece of s*it! I am a paying f*cking customer! How DARE you speak to me that way! I demand to speak to your manager right now! I swear to Christ I will f*cking ruin you!" 

Mind you, I haven't worked for Target for more than two hours and was literally 10 minutes out of orientation. I have no name tag, no walkie, and I don't even know who my ETL or the LOD even is. The guest continued to berate me and throw insults as I attempted to say "Ok ma'am, I'm sorry you feel that way. I'll find a supervisor for you." I'm pretty sure she didn't even hear me say that over her rambling. I quickly found the TM I was referring to to begin with, explained the situation, and excused myself, hopeful that this TM would be able to calm her down or get some form of supervision to help her relax. Needless to say the LOD showed up and told me not to worry about it, and sent me on my way.

If there's one thing that my past two years in retail have taught me, it's that people who've never worked in retail are a different breed and just have a whole 'nother  way of seeing the world when they shop.. And we're the ones who've got to deal with it. Cheers to us! The name-tag wearing, shelf stocking, cart pushing and insult receiving retail workers of the world!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry you had to go through that first day.
Hope that your next few days are better  @JerseyGuy3


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2015)

@JerseyGuy3: Welcome to the red & khaki nuthouse.
You have now been officially baptized.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 10, 2015)

TTOG: I could hear a very young baby crying for about 10 to 15 minutes. Finally I see you strolling thru shoes, then across the aisle into baby, then into socks. The whole time your baby is still crying. PICK UP YOUR FUCKING CHILD? WHAT KIND OF MOTHER ARE YOU!!!!! I am screaming this in my head. Finally I don't hear anything. Next thing I know, I see you carrying your child. I remark to her how cute she is and ask her how old she is.  When you tell me 9 days, I wanted to punch you in your face.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 10, 2015)

TTOG: while against policy, you may gladly bring your well behaved boston terrier into the store.


----------



## averagetm (Jul 10, 2015)

Why do I see you every dayright at opening... Damn mommy blogger :|


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> "Well can you ask someone?"



_Pretends to press down button on earpiece
_
Team, anyone know if we carry $NonExistentOrNotCarriedItem?

_Wait reasonable amount of time, turn to guest
_
Sorry, we still don't have it.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 10, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Sorry you had to go through that first day.
> Hope that your next few days are better  @JerseyGuy3





redeye58 said:


> @JerseyGuy3: Welcome to the red & khaki nuthouse.
> You have now been officially baptized.



I'm used to it really. Like I said, I worked a similar retail job for about two years before Spot. Doesn't make me think less of the company, just less of society as a whole. Oh well. Thanks for the warm welcomes.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry that I could not sell you a phone. I'm not sorry I called over the 6'5" TPS to help you understand what I was saying once you said "kid, you had better sell me this iPhone before I give you the ass whooping your parents obviously don't." I'm also not sorry that I waved bye at you as you and your trespass notice were escorted out.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 11, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I hate it when guests think I can make items magically appear. I had a mom and her daughter ask if we had any "minion tic-tacs." I told her "no." You know, because we fucking don't. To which she said, "Well can you check, I saw online that you did." Which means she probably just saw a picture of them on Facebook with zero connection to Target. So, I check on Target.com on our iPad at guest service. "No, I'm sorry we don't carry those here." She STILL insists, "Well can you ask someone?" WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN? OH AM I JUST A LIAR?! For fuck's sake! What do you mean, "ask someone." I AM someone! I work here! I know what we do and don't have! What the fuck is asking someone else going to do? I'm not "unsure" if we have it or not. I'm TELLING you that I KNOW we DON'T have it! Shit like that seriously burns my toast because it's just such an irrelevant waste of time that makes no logical fucking sense.
> 
> Minions are annoying too. Of course someone that into these fucking things would be that big of a fucking idiot.



Just pick up the phone at guest services and pretend to call someone. And do it just quickly enough that he is not 100% sure if you were actually talking to anyone or not.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOG, 

... Please put your shirt on. Button it up. 

Walmart is down the way. We don't do that kind of nonsense here.


----------



## raz23 (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOG, don't tell me "don't walk just point" when directing you to an item. Next time I'll point you to the other side of the store you *******


----------



## Bullselle (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOG: You insisted on speaking to someone over the phone from the domestics department, even though I said that I could help you. Then after being on hold for* 3 minutes*, you tell me: "I'm not going to be on hold forever. If there's no one that can help me over there, just say so. Otherwise I'll shop somewhere else."

Alright, first of all. How the hell do you go to the DMV, pay off credit cards, or deal with any type of customer service issue ever if you can't be on hold for 3 minutes?!
Second of all. I just said I could help you and you said you'd wait. So do you really think that your request for a type of quilt _from Target_ is so unique and specific that only a bedding expert is qualified to answer it? If so, kindly climb off of your high horse and enter reality.
Thirdly. I get paid by the hour, not by commission. I'm not a salesman and I sure as hell don't care if you buy anything or not. I can assure you that no one in this store gives a flying fuck if you shop somewhere else. I will gladly assist you in taking your business to Walmart. Have a nice day.


----------



## catrainer (Jul 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Update: Guests are already misplacing mugs!
> 
> View attachment 973


I like the dividers. IDK why the plano didn't have those in there for our store. That will be put in our store next time I work!

Nice Zone!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOG: You insisted on speaking to someone over the phone from the domestics department, even though I said that I could help you. Then after being on hold for* 3 minutes*, you tell me: "I'm not going to be on hold forever. If there's no one that can help me over there, just say so. Otherwise I'll shop somewhere else."
> 
> Alright, first of all. How the hell do you go to the DMV, pay off credit cards, or deal with any type of customer service issue ever if you can't be on hold for 3 minutes?!
> Second of all. I just said I could help you and you said you'd wait. So do you really think that your request for a type of quilt _from Target_ is so unique and specific that only a bedding expert is qualified to answer it? If so, kindly climb off of your high horse and enter reality.
> Thirdly. I get paid by the hour, not by commission. I'm not a salesman and I sure as hell don't care if you buy anything or not. I can assure you that no one in this store gives a flying fuck if you shop somewhere else. I will gladly assist you in taking your business to Walmart. Have a nice day.


And if she honestly thinks she's not going to be on hold at Walmart for as long (if not longer), I have a bridge in California I'd like to sell her


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2015)

TTOG, the fact that you have a TON of texts on your phone, but "must have deleted" the "text you JUST received" saying your Rx was ready for pickup (which was actually returned to stock 3 days ago), and you INSISTING that it was the ONLY text you received when I asked to see it only bolsters my belief that you are lying through your teeth. Well, that and the fact that this happens almost EVERY month


----------



## sher (Jul 13, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> And if she honestly thinks she's not going to be on hold at Walmart for as long (if not longer), I have a bridge in California I'd like to sell her



I send people to Walmart all the time lol. But I actually like my Walmart so that's not the same. They have a million people working at once, lately. Some of them just walk around in circles (maybe they're the wm equiv to etls lol). 

To all the guests ever, I DON'T KNOW these in depth details. I can read you the package, though. If the box or tag doesn't mention it, I'm gonna guess no, it doesn't have that feature.


----------



## lrou98 (Jul 14, 2015)

To that one (special few) guests.  When I see a large item/box in your cart and I ask if you need any assistance with getting it to your car, please don't get all macho and roll up your t-shirt sleeve to reveal your muscles.  Ladies please don't get all feminist and tell me how you got the item in your cart so obviously you don't need any help.  A large item may block your view while maneuvering the parking lot.  Something could shift and fall.  While loading your car you could sprain something.  So, since you're superhuman and need no help, I hope you fall flat on your smug face! Next time a "no thank you" will do.


----------



## Interrobang (Jul 16, 2015)

TTOG: Stop saying "you know that ______ " and "you know what it is." Don't be so presumptuous. No, I don't know what you're looking for, that's why I'm looking it up. If you wander away while I'm doing a search for you and leave me with your adult son, I'm not going play hide and seek to track you down. I'm going to tell _him_ where to find said item and _he_ can find you afterwards. 
Sorrynotsorry I went on break right after I helped you.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jul 16, 2015)

TTO(5 yo)G: You are too freaking smooth for your age. He walked up to me claiming that he lost his Mommy, so I took his hand and we walked around for a bit to look for her, and when we found her, he giggled and said, "I wasn't really lost. I just wanted to hold your hand." You suave little charmer. You're going to do just fine in this world, little man.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 17, 2015)

To those guests who think the carts are trash bins, fuck off I have to clean your trash now. 

Also, there's a reason why we have areas to put your carts in after you're done loading your items into your car. Leaving it in the empty spot next you you causes confusion and then every asshole thinks that it's ok to just leave carts there. Please what the fuck.... STOP LEAVING YOUR CART ANYWHERE YOU WANT BECAUSE YOU'RE SO FAT OR LAZY TO GO TWO STEPS AND PUT THE CART BACK WHERE YOU GOT IT FROM. I've had multiple guests now see me struggling with carts and they just throw it at me like I'm some kind of slave or they push it into the potted plants like that's what they're made for. I've had it with people at Target being rude. You're not a guest, you're a customer. Guests don't treat people and the place like a trash bin.

"We have a visit, make sure everything is brand." OK. I understand, but it is not my fault if people leave carts, or trash or are nasty in general when the district comes. We should start telling guests that we're going to have visits and not to be assholes and be respectful or their favorite store is going to close. JUST SAYING. It's been a rough week.


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 17, 2015)

TToG: Today was the first time in my history at Target that I legitimately had to hold back laughter as I was yelled at for something I had no control over. I thought I was going to lose it, and I think the reason you became even more mad was because you saw it. Sorry, not sorry.

You demanded to know WHY some kind of fucking yogurt bars or whatever kind of weird yogurt shit it was that fits with your senile nature was a WHOLE DOLLAR more than the local grocery chain sells them at. I wish I could have come up with something more creative to satisfy your feeble fucking mind than "because we're a different store," but nothing I could even begin fantasize could even come close to being a satisfying answer. Then you proceeded to tell me some other crap I zoned out at about how some store in upstate New York had it for cheaper too, and then tell me how I need to look into that and how I (lol) need to think about changing the prices on it - I just said okay, so you'd shut the fuck up, and then you concluded with yelling at me "IF YOU EVEN CARE!!!"

No. No, I fucking don't.

Heel turn, walk away.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 17, 2015)

TTOG....


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 18, 2015)

TTOG: Duuuude, really?

You walk up me with your douchy-ass swagger, acting all _cool_ and trying to impress the girls you were with.
Then you essentially shove your can of RedBull in my face, and say things like "man, don't you hate your job"

Unfortunately, I like my job, otherwise I would've said "well, I did until you walked up"

Just piss off


----------



## NPC (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOG! I liked your joke! It hit me really hard because I had no idea you were telling me a joke.

GUEST: "Do you know how much Beer Nuts cost?"

ME: "No, I can check though."

GUEST: "Nah it's okay, I think they're about $1.50. Deer Nuts are under a buck though."

ME:


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2015)

I had a guest the other who saw the unit price on a sale sign, saw the price of the item which was somewhat higher and then said "That's not a sale!"


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOG,

Look, you're a sweet guy, but please. You need to A) not park your bike inside our store cause you cant afford a proper bike lock and B) please not bring your dog in our store. He's not a service dog, even if he did "pass obedience school."

Never mind the fact that you have the bad habit of trying to keep my attention when I need to be helping other people.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOSubject: Great job on finding places to conceal dude, I mean really good job. Of all the locationsin the store to try to duck out of sight, you chose the hallway leading to my office. 

I don't think I have ever seen anyone jump as high as you did when I opened the door and I asked you if I could find anything. Bonus props for leaving the backpack behind that had your ID, two dozen needles, and probably a full ounce of black tar heroin. The copy that showed up really enjoyed watching the video.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOG: did you ever think that MAYBE the reason we weren't answering the phone is because you called at 6am and we were CLOSED?!?!


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 19, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> TTOG,
> 
> Look, you're a sweet guy, but please. You need to A) not park your bike inside our store cause you cant afford a proper bike lock and B) please not bring your dog in our store. He's not a service dog, even if he did "pass obedience school."
> 
> Never mind the fact that you have the bad habit of trying to keep my attention when I need to be helping other people.


How does he ride his bike when he has a dog with him?



tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: did you ever think that MAYBE the reason we weren't answering the phone is because you called at 6am and we were CLOSED?!?!


Doesn't your store have a message that says the store is closed as soon as you call? Or did they just ignore it?


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 19, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> How does he ride his bike when he has a dog with him?



Ive seen people bike with their dogs. The dog usually runs along side.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 19, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Doesn't your store have a message that says the store is closed as soon as you call? Or did they just ignore it?


It does, but I'm sure they just ignored it. We have people tell us all the time that there's a problem with the system, so we try from our cell phone and it works just fine. Usually it's the voicemail....they say it "won't let them leave a message, it just connects them directly to us..." They can never remember which number they pushed, but always SWEAR they "followed the prompts." Mmmkay 

Of course, these are the same people who call in a refill at midnight, then show up at 9 am wondering why it's not ready. Sorry, we gave the "overnight pharmacy elves" the night off last night


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2015)

Got done with my shift one evening & pharmacy asked if I could help for the last hr just ringing out guests.
Tech had gone home sick & pharmacist was by himself.
I stayed after & put bags in the bins as he locked up, then we walked out together 15 min after. 
As we walked thru the store, a girl passed us & saw the pharmacist with his lab coat over his arm.
"Is the pharmacy already closed?"
"Yes ma'am, it closed at 7pm."
"What?! It's SUPPOSED to be open 'til 9!"
"No ma'am, 7pm is the latest we're open. We open at 9AM..."
"Your recording even SAYS 9pm!"
"I'm pretty sure it doesn't."
She dials the pharmacy on her phone, listens a minute; you can see her expression change.
"Well, someone JUST changed it!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 20, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Got done with my shift one evening & pharmacy asked if I could help for the last hr just ringing out guests.
> Tech had gone home sick & pharmacist was by himself.
> I stayed after & put bags in the bins as he locked up, then we walked out together 15 min after.
> As we walked thru the store, a girl passed us & saw the pharmacist with his lab coat over his arm.
> ...


Yep...we're sneaky like that. Someone tried to swear ours said we were open 24 hours one time. We said we had NEVER been & he said "I JUST called it!" Pulled out his phone, put it on speaker, dialed it, "thank you for calling your 24 hour WALGREENs..." "SEE! It says you're open 24 hours!!!" Sir, you're not at Walgreens, you're at Target....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 20, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry I had to ask twice when you asked where the condoms were. I just couldn't believe a pregnant woman would be asking for condoms. You didn't look old enough to have a kid that you would be buying them for so I have to wonder why??? Younger sibling? Step child?


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 20, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry I had to ask twice when you asked where the condoms were. I just couldn't believe a pregnant woman would be asking for condoms. You didn't look old enough to have a kid that you would be buying them for so I have to wonder why??? Younger sibling? Step child?


She may be sleeping around and doesn't want STD's.


----------



## NPC (Jul 20, 2015)

GSAhole said:


> She may be sleeping around and doesn't want STD's.



Or she was making balloon animals.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOG: I apologize for being a little snippy when you said that you hate getting hounded about REDcards. I told you it's just part of our job that we're required to ask.  I didn't realize that you did LITERALLY get hounded by a TM about it the day before.


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 21, 2015)

To that one woman, I know you love coming to my line with your kids and I know you love using your coupons but please respect the rules, when the GSTL tells me to do something I HAVE to do it, I will do what I can to make you happy but I am paid to do my job NOT be your friend!


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOG: Thank You for calling and acknowledging my great guest service. I didn't "mind" taking a moment away from a flexible fulfillment to help you find an analog wall clock.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOG: yes, I know who you are and I really couldn't care less. I don't care if you're the President, I'm not going to break the law & jeopardize my job/license/freedom for you.....you really aren't THAT important anyway...


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 22, 2015)

To that one guest who I checked out at the register as back up. I'm sorry your red card did not go through. But I literally have no power in that matter. I can gladly offer you 5% off since you tried and failed. Just don't give me attitude when I am obviously trying to help you make your transaction easier. I even asked my TL if it was cool to do so. He gladly agreed and was professional with you too. You still gave us an attitude. When I offered you a sympathetic smile you only offered a grimace. So thank you.

TTOG: No, that furniture that you see is not for sale. I know my MyDevice says it's one item. No there are literally none in the back. The back room does not have a magical supplies of all of your needs. No I cannot sell you the displays. All of them are not meant for humans to use. Not for long anyway. I know it doesn't make sense to have them out if we don't have them... I am not in charge of that jurisdiction. I can call over a TL for you, sure. But they will only tell you the same thing. Yes, please storm out of the store because we do not have said furniture that you want.

TTOG: No, macho man. You can't lift up that box by yourself. When it has a "Team Lift" sticker on it, I and another TM have to pick it up. No you are not impressing me with your "strength." No, You cannot use my flatbed to carry it out. Only we can handle it. Yes I am aware we have a lot of  rules. That is to prevent idiots such as yourself from hurting themselves with our tools.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 22, 2015)

TTOG, 

It was really nice of you to give me a hug really quick before you had to go back to shopping. It made my day that you recognized me.

Except for the part where I totally BLANKED on who you were. Oops...


----------



## luna831 (Jul 23, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Yep...we're sneaky like that. Someone tried to swear ours said we were open 24 hours one time. We said we had NEVER been & he said "I JUST called it!" Pulled out his phone, put it on speaker, dialed it, "thank you for calling your 24 hour WALGREENs..." "SEE! It says you're open 24 hours!!!" Sir, you're not at Walgreens, you're at Target....


Thank you to that one guests who shops at my store always seeing and talking to you puts a smile and makes me happy ps I love walgreens.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry that being only four days into my job that I don't know the EXACT location of every item in the store. There's no reason for you to have to berate me and call me a terrible employee while I search on the myDevice for you, and then you storm off after I offered to lead you to the item you wanted.

TTOOtherG: Thanks for the reassuring words and sympathy after witnessing the above ordeal. You were glad that I was able to help you find what you were looking for and get you where you needed to be, and we're extremely understanding with my being a little  slow. You even complimented my polite attitude and sincererity in my wanting to help you to the LOD. People like you are why I haven't lost my mind in my 3 years of retail. Please come to Spot more.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOG: You bought one item...but you were so busy gabbing away on the phone that you left the item (milk at that smh) and never came back for it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOG no I do not work there anymore. No matter how many times you remind me you saw me last week and that I'm just on my day off you can't change it. I'm gone you will learn to cope.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 25, 2015)

TTOG: Some registers have numbers that are lit up, while others have numbers that are not. Do the math.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2015)

To that annoying regular: 
Yes, I'm really leaving; today was my last day. 
Yes, I'm serious. 
Yes, I'm going to miss some of my regulars; you aren't one of them.


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2015)

TTOG: Saying: "I want Beats" with no indication of asking and rather demanding them... Will not make me get your crap any faster. You are 13, talking to an adult who works in infants. I am not familiar with Electronics. Nor do I have the keys. I'll gladly give you what you are looking for. But because of your snotty, "Gimme Gimme" attitude. You can surely wait for as long as it takes to get me an electronics team member. Next time be sure to say please and show some humility.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 26, 2015)

Hitsugi said:


> TTOG: Saying: "I want Beats" with no indication of asking and rather demanding them... Will not make me get your crap any faster. You are 13, talking to an adult who works in infants. I am not familiar with Electronics. Nor do I have the keys. I'll gladly give you what you are looking for. But because of your snotty, "Gimme Gimme" attitude. You can surely wait for as long as it takes to get me an electronics team member. Next time be sure to say please and show some humility.




That's when I pull out my "I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by that" ignorant adult hat.


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2015)

TTOG: To all guests. Don't put your crap that you are too lazy to put back, in my cart. Don't leave your Starbucks crap in my 3 tier either. Y'know what? Just don't touch my Z rack or 3 Tier and we'll be good. Okay?


----------



## Seanstan95 (Jul 26, 2015)

To that one guest tonight...sure, I'll wait 15 minutes past my shift ending (closing shift) for you to slowly make your way to the register, on your phone, disregarding all of us staring you down mentally saying to "get out so we can go home". Sure, I'll wait a few seconds so you can just _now_ discuss with your sister if you should get this bed sheet set or not. Sure, I'll ring up your rug and other bed sheet set. Sure, I'll wait for you to pull up a $10 off $50+ bedding/bath coupon on your phone. Sure, I'll go all the way to Guest Services to get a copy of the flyer to do this coupon for you. Sure, I'll try the coupon even though it won't work because rugs are not "bedding". Sure, I'll call over the GSA (who then called over the LOD) even though their words don't mean anything more factually-correct than mine. Sure, I'll take the sheets for your sister off of the order so you can just pay and leave. Sorry, your banter and complaints don't earn you any favors when you're completely unapologetic and disregarding the fact that we've been closed for 15 minutes waiting for you to leave.

Bonus: I grabbed my stuff and left already annoyed, and she was pulling away...her next genius idea was to roll her window down to try to get my attention to say that she needed the sheets that I took off for her _by her own request_. I obviously said "the store has been closed for 15 minutes." She asked if there was a manager I could speak to about it and again I said "Maybe you didn't hear me, the store has been closed for 15 minutes, I can't do that." and walked away as she continued to complain and then drove away.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOG,

Your tone when I came over to help you after you interrupted me and the guest I was helping was amazing. See, when I have a line of people at the service desk, and you just walk up to the photo counter, you have to wait a moment until that line is gone before I can come over. Not only that, you didnt even bother looking to see that our photo lab isnt able to process film. Excellent example of patience.

To the Guest that got interrupted, 

Thank you for being so understanding about the whole thing. I think you were right when you said that lady had something prickly up her butt.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 27, 2015)

To several Couponing guests,

I thought you guys had a little more respect for our store since we try to take care of you. But after you came up to the registers at ten minutes before closing, kept all the staff there until forty minutes past closing, and then come in a few days later to start the whole process again, of course we're going to be a little peeved when you come in. The fact that my ETL-GE had to come over and talk to you about not abusing our hours like that should have been a big sign that you need to take.

Just because you're the "guests" doesnt mean that "the customer is always right."


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jul 27, 2015)

Seanstan95 said:


> To that one guest tonight...sure, I'll wait 15 minutes past my shift ending (closing shift) for you to slowly make your way to the register, on your phone, disregarding all of us staring you down mentally saying to "get out so we can go home". Sure, I'll wait a few seconds so you can just _now_ discuss with your sister if you should get this bed sheet set or not. Sure, I'll ring up your rug and other bed sheet set. Sure, I'll wait for you to pull up a $10 off $50+ bedding/bath coupon on your phone. Sure, I'll go all the way to Guest Services to get a copy of the flyer to do this coupon for you. Sure, I'll try the coupon even though it won't work because rugs are not "bedding". Sure, I'll call over the GSA (who then called over the LOD) even though their words don't mean anything more factually-correct than mine. Sure, I'll take the sheets for your sister off of the order so you can just pay and leave. Sorry, your banter and complaints don't earn you any favors when you're completely unapologetic and disregarding the fact that we've been closed for 15 minutes waiting for you to leave.
> 
> Bonus: I grabbed my stuff and left already annoyed, and she was pulling away...her next genius idea was to roll her window down to try to get my attention to say that she needed the sheets that I took off for her _by her own request_. I obviously said "the store has been closed for 15 minutes." She asked if there was a manager I could speak to about it and again I said "Maybe you didn't hear me, the store has been closed for 15 minutes, I can't do that." and walked away as she continued to complain and then drove away.


As you were clocked out, you probably could've cussed her out. It was always my dream when I worked there to run into one of the "guests" off the clock so I could scream at them with no filter.


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 29, 2015)

I had a guest recently that got upset at their total. Instead of taking things out they didn't need, they made me ring everything up again as if that would change it. When the total was, of course, exactly the same, they got mad and started pointing at the screen and adding up how much they should cost. I told them that there is sales tax, which might be why they were confused. I was right, but they got huffy because they looked fucking stupid and got even more huffy when I told them to have a nice day as I do every guest. They decided to take out their embarrassment on me by calling the LOD and telling him that I was condescending and of course editing the story to make themselves look less stupid. The LOD they called hates me for some reason (I'm extremely nice and get mentions almost every week in the surveys) and he came down on me. Basically, FUCK THAT OLD BITCH.


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 29, 2015)

Also, to deal with my unexpressed rage towards both guests and rude team members, every time something upsets me I print out a strip of coupon paper at my lane. I then put it in my pocket and count it at the end of the day, then throw them away knowing it's all over. If I leave with less than 30, it was a good day. People are just plain stupid.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2015)

Lily, if I did that my pockets would be bulging & I'd be contributing to major deforestation.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOG, 

Look, you're a sweet old man and very friendly, but the guest service desk is not where you bring twenty bags of chips and five packs of soda for me to check out. That, and I don't always have the time to call for a ride for you whenever I do finish ringing you up.

Please, we have checklanes for a reason.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttog the gstl and lod Need to open more check lanes when it is freaking crowed.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOG; it was literally a couple of minutes until i clocked in but you demanded we unlock the metal carts for you and when someone offered to go unlock them you complained even more?! it's too early for you to get pissed off and not only that you ended up using coupons a bunch with stuff that wasn't for the items and you got even more mad?!?!?! LIKE.......


----------



## DoWork (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttog: your child dropped two 18oz containers of blueberries. You picked them up, and most of the loose berries. You threw the containers and berries away. You then approached me, telling me what happened, and offered to buy them.

You are awesome. No ma'am, Target can eat the losses because it boosted my faith in functioning adults.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 31, 2015)

TTOG: you are one of the reasons we drink.


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 31, 2015)

ttog: i'm sorry you don't like being asked about redcards, but it's my job. they pay me to ask you every single time about the redcard and if i don't i get in trouble for not putting out a "valid effort." most adults understand that jobs require things we don't actually want to do sometimes, and you being rude about it is childish. even your daughter told you to stop being rude. if you're, as you said, going to wear a button saying "don't ask me about redcards," how about i wear a button that says "i'll get fired if i don't ask about redcards (and you're not worth it)"


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 31, 2015)

on a more pleasant note: to every guest that has ever stood up for me or just consoled me after a rude guest with a statement like "you didn't deserve that" or "wow, what an asshole," you make my day and remind me that some people really do respect team members as actual humans. please tell your friends and multiply.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 31, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> Also, to deal with my unexpressed rage towards both guests and rude team members, every time something upsets me I print out a strip of coupon paper at my lane. I then put it in my pocket and count it at the end of the day, then throw them away knowing it's all over. If I leave with less than 30, it was a good day. People are just plain stupid.


 That's pretty clever. Where did you come up with that?


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 31, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry that being only four days into my job that I don't know the EXACT location of every item in the store. There's no reason for you to have to berate me and call me a terrible employee while I search on the myDevice for you, and then you storm off after I offered to lead you to the item you wanted.



TTSameG: Just because it's been about a week since I last saw you and I've traded in my "New Team Member" name tag for one with my actual name on it since then does not mean I'm not new and still learning. If you come up to me saying "Hey, you again... Where's ____ item at?" and think that in less than a week I've suddenly managed to learn the exact location of every single item we have in the store, you're dead wrong. Getting you to the aisle wasn't good enough, no, you expected to be lead to the exact spot. Which, I did end up finding for you, and even then you we're not satisfied. But it was your parting remarks that made me really doubt humanity again... "Y'know, you're not new anymore so you've got no excuse to be this crappy. Do your job better and find one of those 'New Guy' name tags. You suck at this too much to have a real name." 

People like you, Sir, really, really make me question why it is I haven't looked for work outside of retail...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> . "Y'know, you're not new anymore so you've got no excuse to be this crappy. Do your job better and find one of those 'New Guy' name tags. You suck at this too much to have a real name."
> People like you, Sir, really, really make me question why it is I haven't looked for work outside of retail...


People like that usually work at a crappy job themselves & are most likely at the bottom of the pecking order so they always have to find someone else they can crap on so they're not at the bottom of the sh*t heap any more.
After a guest derided me for working as a barista at my age because I 'obviously didn't apply myself', I told her that I had indeed completed two degrees but life often interrupts when you're making plans.
I then looked her straight in the eye & asked where she worked.
She blinked & walked off.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 31, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> People like that usually work at a crappy job themselves & are most likely at the bottom of the pecking order so they always have to find someone else they can crap on so they're not at the bottom of the sh*t heap any more.
> After a guest derided me for working as a barista at my age because I 'obviously didn't apply myself', I told her that I had indeed completed two degrees but life often interrupts when you're making plans.
> I then looked her straight in the eye & asked where she worked.
> She blinked & walked off.



That's fantastic.. I'd love to come back at this guy with something like that, but being new, I'm keeping my mouth shut for a while.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeh, it takes finesse & it's a fine line because they'll likely go up to leadership & complain that you were 'rude'.
Because after all, we're only here at their pleasure.
The best rejoiner is to let them vent their spleen, smile & say "Thank you for sharing. Have a wonderful day.", spin on your heel & walk off.


----------



## asidius (Jul 31, 2015)

To that one guest: Fuck you for putting in 5 flex fulfillment of BTS and filling up a shopping cart.  Took an hour to do it.  Do your own shopping if you're gonna do that.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 31, 2015)

To those guest who have that mentality of "someone was hired to clean this so I'm just going to leave my mess" fuck you you shit stained underwear. I am not, I repeat NOT, hired to serve you, to clean up after you, to your fucking maid. Be courteous enough to not leave your garbage in carts or on the shelves because if we don't clean it up or if we miss it we'll get in trouble for it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 1, 2015)

TTOG: I was pushing in men's when you asked me if we had white t shirts. Guest was a male who said it was going to be tie dyed. I asked if he wanted sleeves or sleeveless. He said sleeveless. I showed him the cheap Hanes cotton tank. Nope didn't like that. Showed him the champion sleeveless tank. Nope he didn't like that. THEN, he proceeds to tell me it's for his wife. I asked him if he looked in women's and he said he didn't know we had a women's dept. WTF


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 1, 2015)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: I was pushing in men's when you asked me if we had white t shirts. Guest was a male who said it was going to be tie dyed. I asked if he wanted sleeves or sleeveless. He said sleeveless. I showed him the cheap Hanes cotton tank. Nope didn't like that. Showed him the champion sleeveless tank. Nope he didn't like that. THEN, he proceeds to tell me it's for his wife. I asked him if he looked in women's and he said he didn't know we had a women's dept. WTF


I'm assuming the dresses and short shorts didn't click with him? I guess he thought guys are wearing those now.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2015)

TTOG nope still don't work at Target.


----------



## sajaegi (Aug 2, 2015)

TTOG who made jokes about a Down syndrome baby while I was right behind you

I will not hesitate to break a foot off in your ass next time you come round.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2015)

I got some degreaser I smuggled out....


----------



## DoWork (Aug 2, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOG nope still don't work at Target.



Try wearing red and khaki. Give them a good mind fuck.


----------



## catrainer (Aug 3, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I got some degreaser I smuggled out....


Do you still have room in your walk in or was that someone else?


----------



## calimero (Aug 3, 2015)

To that male  guest who wanted to buy the underwear that the famous actress, said she bought at target.
Can you be a bit more specific ?
And don't huff at me when I do not know what you are talking about !
Ok , it was on TV ! That should narrow it down !!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2015)

catrainer said:


> Do you still have room in your walk in or was that someone else?


Ditched the bodi - er - cleared it out before I left.
Yeh, there's room.


----------



## Loki (Aug 3, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Try wearing red and khaki. Give them a good mind fuck.


She's ancient she doesn't have much mind left to fuck (that sounds horrible but I laughed)


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 3, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Try wearing red and khaki. Give them a good mind fuck.



But then they'll start asking everyone who does work there "Do you work here?"


----------



## DoWork (Aug 3, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> But then they'll start asking everyone who does work there "Do you work here?"



[insert Grumpy Cat "GOOD" meme]


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 4, 2015)

sajaegi said:


> TTOG who made jokes about a Down syndrome baby while I was right behind you
> 
> I will not hesitate to break a foot off in your ass next time you come round.


They're lucky they didn't do it around me...I would've!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 4, 2015)

TTOG: I gave you my name when I called, you really should have paid attention when I was then speaking to you at the counter. The "well, nobody called me to tell me that!" bullshit doesn't fly when you're speaking to the very person who called you!


----------



## AdItemOnly (Aug 4, 2015)

ttog: thanks for letting your kids completely destroy my disney pog i spent 4 hours on in under 5 minutes... i cried a little inside


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 4, 2015)

TTOG:  I can not just give  you a Flexible Fulfillment order just because you have the order on  your phone.  I have to see your DL/ID and you have to be an alternate pickup person listed.  It must have surprised you when my boss showed up and told you the exact same thing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 5, 2015)

TTOG: I don't know why the Hulk Hogan wrestling figure is $8 more than the John Cena one. No, I can't change the price for it. If you have an issue, call Mattel. You're lucky I took the time to lookup a lower price on Amazon so you could price match it. And also, your kids are very bratty and you should've disciplined your daughter when she threw a Nerf gun across the aisle.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 5, 2015)

TTOG, 

I complimented on your Doctor Who tee shirt and you went out of your way to come through my line. We had an awesome chat about the Doctor while you were in line and basically you made my day. 

Please come back. You were awesome. 


Also, to the pair of _really cute _guys with nerdy tees who came through my line... 

<3


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 6, 2015)

TTOG

I do not know the details or reasoning of your visit to Guest Services about something about your recent reciept. However, I  do not respect that you disrespected my GSTL, making him walk away with an angry expression. As I left from GS, minding my own business, you started raising your voice to the APTM (former GSTL). What gives you a reason to do that? If I did that in a public manner, my deceased grandmother would have whupped me senseless for my behavior. Please have some respect, Guest. I was embarassed for you.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 6, 2015)

Must... not... snap... NECK!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 6, 2015)

TTOG: I don't know what the hell you were planning to do with the bag of three VERY LIGHT items that you thought your bananas would get squished if I placed them in said bag. It's okay if you want another bag for them, but 1. don't be a fucking asshole about it; and 2. keep your hands AWAY from my bag rack, you dickwad.

Man, that was therapeutic!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 7, 2015)

TTOG: ya thought you were going to return a bag FULL of trial size contact solution without a receipt or card, huh? GOTCHA. Get out of the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Must... not... snap... NECK!


Naaaaaaaah, go ahead!


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 7, 2015)

To that one parent who saw their kid leave an item on a random shelf and told them to put it back where they got it: THANK YOU


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 8, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one parent who saw their kid leave an item on a random shelf and told them to put it back where they got it: THANK YOU


The real question is: did they actually make sure they put it back or just tell them?

TTOG: you repeatedly told your devil spawn child "if you don't stop, you're not getting a smoothie," then "okay, no smoothie" when he didn't stop. He CONTINUED to act like a little shit, so why the HELL did you then get him a smoothie (okay, strawberry frap, close enough)?!?!?! He even knocked over a chair in Starbucks because he was running around! You don't reward that type of behavior....


----------



## TeamRed (Aug 8, 2015)

To that one guest yes you have to bring out the powerade I know it is such a hassle!!! They are different flavors,,,,,,,, You mean you have to scan each one?? Yes. Again I know it's such a hassle!


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 9, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> To that one guest yes you have to bring out the powerade I know it is such a hassle!!! They are different flavors,,,,,,,, You mean you have to scan each one?? Yes. Again I know it's such a hassle!



Yes.  I tell TTOG that is how Mr. Powerade knows which flavors to bring us next time.  Or Mr. Pepsi,  or Mr. Coke, etc


----------



## TeamRed (Aug 9, 2015)

LOL I like that one. One time I had a guest slam the soft drinks down on the belt because I told him he had to get them out out he was really mad. Or I get the ones who flat out refuse and say come over and scan it yourself........ Really nice. It's really nice when you have been literally standing all day and have to bend down and have scan them. Really nice..... Guests gotta love those precious people


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 10, 2015)

To that one guest: When I pointed out there's a short wait on another lane it wasn't out of concern that your rambunctious kid wasn't going to make it through the transaction. It was because my light was off and I'd kind of like to get back to work.


----------



## judgemental (Aug 12, 2015)

TTOG; control your demons please this isn't a playground.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 12, 2015)

TTOG who let their child *SCREAM *right behind me... 

... I'll send you the bill from my ear doctor later. 


People think I'm joking when I say my job is making me deaf. Ha.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> LOL I like that one. One time I had a guest slam the soft drinks down on the belt because I told him he had to get them out out he was really mad. Or I get the ones who flat out refuse and say come over and scan it yourself........ Really nice. It's really nice when you have been literally standing all day and have to bend down and have scan them. Really nice..... Guests gotta love those precious people


Someone did that at my store last week with a 2-liter and the top popped off and it sprayed all over them as it fell on its side. I was on the next check lane (On the opposite side from the "line of fire") & I was DYING!!! Karma is a bitch! Fortunately, there was nobody on the next lane over, but it got all over the divider between the lanes & a little on the register.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 12, 2015)

Call the CA!!!


----------



## Zone (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh what a night, early August way back in twenty fifteen...

TTOG: I wholly support breastfeeding. I really do. Did you have to stare holes into me while you did it though? Also, no, the Photo Kiosk will not remember anything that wasn't submitted for printing. Seriously.

TTOG: There is no goddamn way you managed to get a computer programming job at an elite company. I refuse to believe anyone who needed me to hold their hand through a bluetooth transfer and subsequent hour long kiosk session has a better job and pay than I do. Oh, and good job getting the wrong size frame, twice.

TTOG (and all the others maybe reading this): Mobile phone photography is terrible. My machine is capable of printing colors we, as humans, cannot perceive. Your Instagram pic will not survive becoming an 8 x 10.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Aug 13, 2015)

"Are you open?"

"Sorry, no."

"WELL PUT UP A DAMN SIGN OR SOMETHING DO YOUR JOB RIGHT!"

To that guest: I have a sign. It's off.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 13, 2015)

TTOG,

Okay. You could have done your no-receipt return on your item just fine, get your gift card, and go buy something for yourself with it, but noooooooo. You had to be difficult. Yeah, the return went just like normal, but your item went to missed salvage. That's why I couldn't sell it back to you saying you changed your mind. Now, you flipped out on my (favorite) GSA about it, cussed at her because was going her job, and then flipped out at me when you tried to buy an Amex Target Card with your gift card and you couldn't do it. 

I was not sorry to see you guys walk out of the store without anything you wanted.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> "Are you open?"
> 
> "Sorry, no."
> 
> ...


I have a 'sign' for you......


----------



## Kartman (Aug 13, 2015)

Nobody has ever talked shit to me. I could tell they wanted to, but they kept their mouth shut.

But I can see other TM who could have this problem.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 13, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> "Are you open?"
> 
> "Sorry, no."
> 
> ...


That is when you very obviously turn your head to look intensely at your light before looking back at the guest and telling them that your light is off and you are closed.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 14, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Nobody has ever talked shit to me. I could tell they wanted to, but they kept their mouth shut.
> 
> But I can see other TM who could have this problem.



Did you get bit by a mosquito on your bicep area?

I mean, damn, Popeye.


----------



## jadzia (Aug 14, 2015)

TTOG : Thank you for loudly cursing me out because my checklane was closed, even though 3 others were open with no line and mine had been closed for 15 minutes already. Thank you for tossing a stick of gum at my face and telling me "that's enough of a break" when I explained that I had to go on my lunch. And a final thank you for calling me a stupid c-nt and spitting on the ground as security tried to escort you out. 

I wasn't even supposed to work tonight._ sigh_.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2015)

@jadzia: Like to have seen Worf, et al 'escort' him out.....


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 15, 2015)

To that one guest: Your enthusiasm at my finding stuff for you made my day. Especially where you shook my hand and I later overheard you telling the cashier how Circle9 helped you.

To other guests today: Its halfway through August. Why are you looking for beach towels now?


----------



## Zone Red (Aug 16, 2015)

TTOG and your boyfriend: Stop making out in front of me in front of the girls clearance rack. I don't want to see you groping butts. And stop poking through my cart. Go away.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2015)

me (loudly): GET A ROOM ALREADY!!


----------



## Zone Red (Aug 16, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> me (loudly): GET A ROOM ALREADY!!



That's what I was screaming in my head.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2015)

That's the best thing about no longer working at spot: If I see a guest doing/saying something stupid, I call 'em on it. 
Sometimes I'll do it simply because I know my former TMs can't


----------



## QuillyD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ttog: that was my abandons cart. You took everything out and took it. Id be mad but that probably took more effort than going and getting your own cart. Still, wtf.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 17, 2015)

To The Next Guest who uses "With all the money I spend here at Target..." as an excuse to be rude, I apologize in advance for reaching across the service desk and snapping your neck.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 17, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To other guests today: Its halfway through August. Why are you looking for beach towels now?



Lol we had someone call the store asking about Christmas stuff.


----------



## Liberality (Aug 17, 2015)

My store bathroom is in the back. 

guest: "where's your restroom?"

me: "back far right corner"

guest: "Ugh, they are usually in the front."

me: "WELL NOT IN THIS FUCKEN TARGET"


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 17, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To other guests today: Its halfway through August. Why are you looking for beach towels now?



Hello, clearance!!!! lol


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> To The Next Guest who uses "With all the money I spend here at Target..." as an excuse to be rude, I apologize in advance for reaching across the service desk and snapping your neck.


Reminds me when I was at SD a few yrs back & a woman was kvetching about her return being refused.
She was right in the middle of the "I spend THOUSANDS of DOLLARS in this store EVERY YEAR!" when an older, well-dressed woman behind her said "So? I spend TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars here & I KNOW what the return policy is!"
As the other woman stormed off, she stepped up & muttered "Amateurs...."


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Reminds me when I was at SD a few yrs back & a woman was kvetching about her return being refused.
> She was right in the middle of the "I spend THOUSANDS of DOLLARS in this store EVERY YEAR!" when an older, well-dressed woman behind her said "So? I spend TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars here & I KNOW what the return policy is!"
> As the other woman stormed off, she stepped up & muttered "Amateurs...."


What do they expect you to do with that speech?

"Oh shit I had no clue! Let me take care of this for you then."


----------



## Kartman (Aug 17, 2015)

Liberality said:


> My store bathroom is in the back.



That is _awesome!_ I can't believe how hard it is for me to get in the ladies restroom for a checkup! The women (and yes, almost always women... men must have better bladder control)  enter the store and immediately turn right, heading to the pisser.


----------



## Bullselle (Aug 17, 2015)

TTOG: It's 10:00. The lights are off. A guest who had been shopping for the past hour comes up to the fitting room with more clothes in her hand and asks me:
"Is the store closed?" YES.
"Does that mean the fitting room is closed?" YES.
"Can I pay here?" NO. 
"Oh, where do I pay then?"

Lady, here's a tip. When I make a big announcement over the loudspeaker, that's because the entire store is supposed to hear it. I just got through with the closing announcements in which I said "the store is now closed...bring your items to the registers located at the front of the store". How do you still not know what time it is??? Pick up your shit and GTFO!

Also, thanks a ton for leaving all of your clothes inside the fitting room after I'd just finished cleaning it out. It's guests like you that make me glad I never have to do another closing operator shift again.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Reminds me when I was at SD a few yrs back & a woman was kvetching about her return being refused.
> She was right in the middle of the "I spend THOUSANDS of DOLLARS in this store EVERY YEAR!" when an older, well-dressed woman behind her said "So? I spend TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars here & I KNOW what the return policy is!"
> As the other woman stormed off, she stepped up & muttered "Amateurs...."


"Kvetching?" "It's a bird expression..."

Couldn't resist. 

See, there are guests who spend like $200+ each trip and they are the sweetest people. But I've had an influx about these complainers and it's gotten under my skin.


----------



## Seanstan95 (Aug 17, 2015)

TTOG: I _do_ appreciate you being one of the single friendliest people I have ever met in my life. Both of the time's I've rung you up you remind me that people _can_ be friendly and happy to all of us even if we're in bad moods.

I do _not_ appreciate, however, that the only reason you are being friendly is to push your religious belief that "love between you and god is unconditional", followed by offering to give me a "letter" from god that you pass out to everyone you meet. Our religious beliefs (or lack thereof if you pick the wrong person) are not exactly something any cashier wants to discuss in the middle of a shift, especially when realizing your friendliness is for that purpose.

Forever remains one of the only stories that actually surprises even some of the more veteran members of my store, despite all of the stuff they've seen.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2015)

Seanstan95 said:


> TTOG: I _do_ appreciate you being one of the single friendliest people I have ever met in my life. Both of the time's I've rung you up you remind me that people _can_ be friendly and happy to all of us even if we're in bad moods.
> 
> I do _not_ appreciate, however, that the only reason you are being friendly is to push your religious belief that "love between you and god is unconditional", followed by offering to give me a "letter" from god that you pass out to everyone you meet. Our religious beliefs (or lack thereof if you pick the wrong person) are not exactly something any cashier wants to discuss in the middle of a shift, especially when realizing your friendliness is for that purpose.
> 
> Forever remains one of the only stories that actually surprises even some of the more veteran members of my store, despite all of the stuff they've seen.



When I was a cashier, I'd often get recruiters from local young adult groups. I would always tell them that I work on the nights they meet, but I'm involved with a similar group at XYZ church, and they were always polite about it. Now, had they been from the WBC or Scientology...


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 18, 2015)

TTOG: Fuck you for returning an empty eyeshadow pallet. I *knew* I should have opened it while you were still there. That's okay. AP has a couple of great shots of you now. Tread lightly if you ever come back into the store.

TTO(other)G: You came into the store high as a kite at 10:30 p.m. and then proceeded to complain that you had to pay $1.56 for some shoes. IT SAID RIGHT ON YOUR RECEIPT that the return value for the shoes you returned cost LESS than the shoes you wanted to purchase. And don't throw your gold AMEX on the counter and expect me to do something with it. I'm so glad the LOD backed me up on this. The only reason why we adjusted the price on the new shoes was to get you the fuck out of the store so we could finish cleaning the service desk (and you could get back to your Percocet or Valium or whateverthefuck you were on). 

Ah, the life of SDTMs. lol


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 18, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOG: Fuck you for returning an empty eyeshadow pallet. I *knew* I should have opened it while you were still there. That's okay. AP has a couple of great shots of you now. Tread lightly if you ever come back into the store.
> 
> TTO(other)G: You came into the store high as a kite at 10:30 p.m. and then proceeded to complain that you had to pay $1.56 for some shoes. IT SAID RIGHT ON YOUR RECEIPT that the return value for the shoes you returned cost LESS than the shoes you wanted to purchase. And don't throw your gold AMEX on the counter and expect me to do something with it. I'm so glad the LOD backed me up on this. The only reason why we adjusted the price on the new shoes was to get you the fuck out of the store so we could finish cleaning the service desk (and you could get back to your Percocet or Valium or whateverthefuck you were on).
> 
> Ah, the life of SDTMs. lol


I'm so glad I don't close the SD anymore.  I did that for my first two years at Spot.


----------



## sher (Aug 18, 2015)

To that one guest who I offered my personal cartwheel to (she tried to sign up and was having problems at the the last step but I was trying to get off register and I had juuust scanned her last item) and saved $24 for, I feel like you should be sliightly more thankful and impressed lol. I've never even saved myself more than $10 in one transaction.

I offered it because she had some c9 stuff and it's 20% off this week, but some other stuff that I had in my cartwheel applied for her.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 23, 2015)

To that rowdy group of Basic White Girls: I can't even.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 23, 2015)

I will fart into their general direction.

You can't ask for moar!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 23, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that rowdy group of Basic White Girls: I can't even.


What? What is a/are "Basic White Girl(s)"?


----------



## NPC (Aug 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> What? What is a/are "Basic White Girl(s)"?



If I'm not mistaken, I've heard that it's one of Target's biggest target consumers. Really it's just another grating and annoying term to describe the grating and annoying people we encounter every day.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> What? What is a/are "Basic White Girl(s)"?



Usually younger white females that are stereotypically massive consumers of Starbucks, Chipotle, and Panera Bread products, with very similar fashion tastes (see the image above), wears "Ugg" brand boots the very second they become "in season", has the latest iPhone, takes more selfies than should be legal.. Just a  joking term used to describe a group of people. A quick google search can provide plenty of examples.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2015)

Kinda like the "Guidos" thing a couple yrs back:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> What? What is a/are "Basic White Girl(s)"?


The ones who take selfies with a turtle mask & leave their Starbucks cup behind on a shelve. I say with a smile, can help find something? They say no. I say do you know who else put that mask on, a sick little kid the other day...


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOG: I glanced down the aisle of girls' boots and I noticed half a dozen pairs on the floor. You must've seen the expression of disgust on my face. When you saw me move to come down the aisle you said "NO she just needs one more pair," gesturing to your daughter. You led me to believe that you and your daughter were going to clean up after yourselves so I chose another aisle to zone. Imagine my shock when I look up a few minutes later and you're both gone. Thanks so much.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2015)

"I can't even" are the last words of every Basic White Girl who is "literally dying."

http://www.buzzfeed.com/apentak720/how-much-of-a-basic-white-girl-are-you-actually-1b817



redeye58 said:


> Kinda like the "Guidos" thing a couple yrs back:



Count me among the many who rejoiced when Jersey Shore was canceled.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 24, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> "I can't even" are the last words of every Basic White Girl who is "literally dying."
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/apentak720/how-much-of-a-basic-white-girl-are-you-actually-1b817
> 
> ...




Along with everyone in NJ.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I will fart into their general direction.



Were their mothers hamsters and did their fathers smell of elderberries?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 24, 2015)

TTOG: I really wish you would have complained about how "rude" I was to my TL while you were still in the store. Listen, I used to have WIC and food stamps so I understand you were probably already super sensitive about the issue. But if my saying, "oh, I'm sorry, we don't take WIC" is considered rude then...I guess I'm rude. Ugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2015)

Our store doesn't take WIC either.
Some Targets do but in our state, we can't accept WIC if we're within a certain distance from a regular grocery store (which we are).


----------



## Hitsugi (Aug 26, 2015)

TTOG: When we can't sell displays, that means we can't sell displays. It took 3 of us to tell you this! Stop assuming that our baby monitors have the bells and whistles. We assure you... It's empty.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 26, 2015)

To that one guest that handed me a pamphlet regarding their Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, shut the hell up. I don't go around handing out atheism pamphlets criticizing life choices.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Aug 26, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To that one guest that handed me a pamphlet regarding their Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, shut the hell up. I don't go around handing out atheism pamphlets criticizing life choices.


You should keep a few on you for exactly that purpose. 

"Oh you're handing out pamphlets? Here, I have one of my own, please read it!" *hilarity ensues*

_Do not do this while on the clock, unless you don't care about your job_


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2015)

Hitsugi said:


> TTOG: When we can't sell displays, that means we can't sell displays. It took 3 of us to tell you this! Stop assuming that our baby monitors have the bells and whistles. We assure you... It's empty.


The display is a nonfunctional unit, secured by plastic. It will not work. Would you like it now?


----------



## signingminion (Aug 27, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> You should keep a few on you for exactly that purpose.
> 
> "Oh you're handing out pamphlets? Here, I have one of my own, please read it!" *hilarity ensues*
> 
> _Do not do this while on the clock, unless you don't care about your job_


Hubby would give it flying spaghetti monster pamphlets. All Damn day, lol.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Hubby would give it flying spaghetti monster pamphlets. All Damn day, lol.



"And may you be touched by his noodly appendage."


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 28, 2015)

TTOG: Yes, people actually do get up in arms if we process their flex fulfillment order separately from any additional items they may be purchasing. I know, I was as flabbergasted as you were! Yes, people are really that ridiculous. Thanks for making my night allowing me to commiserate for 30 seconds.


----------



## Streetdate (Aug 28, 2015)

TTOG: I dont care that your son will not be getting his Disney Infinity two days early because you have the wrong information because Google and Walmart. I'm not breaking street date, and you really didn't need to take a tone with me, or with the LOD.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 28, 2015)

To those teenagers riding in the motorized carts: Those are for people that need them. God forbid you break your leg and have to ride around in one of those.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 28, 2015)

ttog- Maybe you forgot where you were today or maybe you just cant drive...You were in Spot not at the Daytona 500...you were taking those corners kinda fast in Spots scooter...I swear I heard you squeal a tire.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sometimes they leave skid marks....


----------



## DoWork (Aug 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Sometimes they leave skid marks....



Are you sure it was the cart that left the skid marks?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2015)

If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, yeh.
Some kinda hurry there....


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 29, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> ttog- Maybe you forgot where you were today or maybe you just cant drive...You were in Spot not at the Daytona 500...you were taking those corners kinda fast in Spots scooter...I swear I heard you squeal a tire.



I wish ours would go fast. They're slower than frozen molasses.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 29, 2015)

A couple days ago a kid left an item on a random shelf and their mom said "put that back where you got it". The kid put it in the wrong location and the mom said "that's not where you got it", then the kid put it in the right location.

I was astounded honestly.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2015)

Kudos to Mom.
Bet she worked retail.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Kudos to Mom.
> Bet she worked retail.


That's why retail and service jobs should be a life requirement. Instead of high school internships, people should work retail part time for a few months.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> That's why retail and service jobs should be a life requirement. Instead of high school internships, people should work retail part time for a few months.




And work in a day care.
The best form of birth control is having to work with babies for a month.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 29, 2015)

TTOG you have an adorable kid. I would like to see him stay that way. Hide and go seek even at toddler velocity is not wise in a busy store. I kept hearing the slippity slap of little feet and waited for the smack and wail. Happily it didn't happen. I was about to say something when evidently one of moms brain cells managed to function and she collected little speedster and left.


----------



## sajaegi (Aug 29, 2015)

TTOG who got her card declined

Your bank makes the rules. Do you think I make the rules?
Don't shoot the messenger. Call your bank instead of holding up the line yelling at me about how you could pay your tuition with it yesterday.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOG

I just happen to be in the area. After making your purchase here, you take your shopping cart and leave it in front of the registers. So you have me thinking, "Where are you going to next? Bathroom, Food Ave., back to the salesfloor?" You go straight to the doors. "Wait a minute, what's those other red things that you're passing by?" More carts. It could have taken you an additional 15 seconds to put it back where it belonged to. 

This is not the other big name retailer. Please have a nice day.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mysterious said:


> TTOG
> 
> I just happen to be in the area. After making your purchase here, you take your shopping cart and leave it in front of the registers. So you have me thinking, "Where are you going to next? Bathroom, Food Ave., back to the salesfloor?" You go straight to the doors. "Wait a minute, what's those other red things that you're passing by?" More carts. It could have taken you an additional 15 seconds to put it back where it belonged to.
> 
> This is not the other big name retailer. Please have a nice day.


This.
The carts were near our cafe area & I couldn't count how many were simply pushed perpendicular to the rows & left. 
After a while, it would block the exit so I would go over & round up carts to push them into the rows.
Only to turn around & see a guest walk off leaving ANOTHER ONE where I'd JUST cleared them.....


----------



## CashierTM (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOG: No bananas do not stay $0.39/pound everyday, read the signs instead of getting ticked off at me when you failed to read the price before coming to my lane. No, I will not change the price for you. Try to be nicer next time instead of storming away and leaving bananas in a bag on my counter.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 31, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> The carts were near our cafe area & I couldn't count how many were simply pushed perpendicular to the rows & left.
> After a while, it would block the exit so I would go over & round up carts to push them into the rows.
> Only to turn around & see a guest walk off leaving ANOTHER ONE where I'd JUST cleared them.....


This is a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. They are walking right past the damn carts, hot freaking difficult is it to at least push it into one that's already sitting there? But NOOOOOOO, they just leave it sitting there next to another one so nobody can even walk by without a cart!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 31, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> TTOG: No bananas do not stay $0.39/pound everyday, read the signs instead of getting ticked off at me when you failed to read the price before coming to my lane. No, I will not change the price for you. Try to be nicer next time instead of storming away and leaving bananas in a bag on my counter.


Had this happen the other day. I'm at a pfresh store so they're not per pound, but per banana. The guest swore they should be 17 cents. I can't remember the last time they were THAT low....the lowest I can remember was 24! Even the guest behind them in line said they were AT LEAST 27! (Can't recall how much they rang up off hand, but I think it was 29 maybe???)


----------



## CashierTM (Aug 31, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> This is a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. They are walking right past the damn carts, hot freaking difficult is it to at least push it into one that's already sitting there? But NOOOOOOO, they just leave it sitting there next to another one so nobody can even walk by without a cart!!!



This also happens on the checklanes when people decide they don't need a cart. They just leave it at the end of my lane for either me or my GSA to deal with...they head towards the exit anyways, I don't know why they can't put their cart back...it's not hard. I've actually had some Guests ask me "Can I leave this here?", I just glance at them and say, "If you want." and I give them the look that I would prefer if they did NOT.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 31, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> This also happens on the checklanes when people decide they don't need a cart. They just leave it at the end of my lane for either me or my GSA to deal with...they head towards the exit anyways, I don't know why they can't put their cart back...it's not hard. I've actually had some Guests ask me "Can I leave this here?", I just glance at them and say, "If you want." and I give them the look that I would prefer if they did NOT.


At least they are asking, I guess. Better than just leaving it....


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 31, 2015)

TToG:

Don't wait until after you've paid to remove your 450 dollar grocery purchase from the counters. We don't have conveyor belts, the counters are tiny. You kept the guest behind you waiting because you took your sweet ass time taking your bags, blocking the card reader so they couldn't pay their two items. Even after they paid after squeezing in between you and your old mom, you still weren't done and blocked the exit, making them have to leave through my lane. You didn't even so much as apologise to them, or acknowledge you were in their way. They weren't happy and gave me one hell of a death glare for something you did.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 31, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> This also happens on the checklanes when people decide they don't need a cart. They just leave it at the end of my lane for either me or my GSA to deal with...they head towards the exit anyways, I don't know why they can't put their cart back...it's not hard. I've actually had some Guests ask me "Can I leave this here?", I just glance at them and say, "If you want." and I give them the look that I would prefer if they did NOT.


My answer would be no. Anywho, I've had guests leave carts IN THE LANE - WITH GUESTS BEHIND THEM! - and I'll get their attention and ask them to please push the cart back to the cart well. Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## lovecats (Aug 31, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> That's why retail and service jobs should be a life requirement. Instead of high school internships, people should work retail part time for a few months.


And those months should include Black Friday (Thursday, whatever) and the entire Christmas season.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 31, 2015)

TTOG: nice try attempting to scam me today while purchasing sudafed. I'm not an idiot. The reason your ID wouldn't scan is because it wasn't valid and no, I'm NOT going to manually input it. Next time, pick which ID you're going to give me BEFORE you get to the counter so I don't actually SEE you rifling through the stack of them in your wallet.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 31, 2015)

lovecats said:


> And those months should include Black Friday (Thursday, whatever) and the entire Christmas season.


It would solve the problem of hiring seasonal TMs in regions where they have trouble finding them.


----------



## EmptyCart (Sep 1, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> This also happens on the checklanes when people decide they don't need a cart. They just leave it at the end of my lane for either me or my GSA to deal with...they head towards the exit anyways, I don't know why they can't put their cart back...it's not hard. I've actually had some Guests ask me "Can I leave this here?", I just glance at them and say, "If you want." and I give them the look that I would prefer if they did NOT.


I had a guest ask me that yesterday while I was in a kinda snippy mood and I did respond "you can't bring it back?" and she kinda shrugged, rolled her eyes, and did in fact bring it with her that time. Normally I'll do them a favor and grab it for them but I had a crazy long line and couldn't walk away to do so.


----------



## CashierTM (Sep 2, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> I had a guest ask me that yesterday while I was in a kinda snippy mood and I did respond "you can't bring it back?" and she kinda shrugged, rolled her eyes, and did in fact bring it with her that time. Normally I'll do them a favor and grab it for them but I had a crazy long line and couldn't walk away to do so.



It's pathetic...like you are headed towards an exit anyways. Why should I have to do it for you? Some people honestly think they are too good for everything.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 2, 2015)

I was leaving the other day after shopping with hubby and a guest (walking out with her child) literally left their cart right in front of the door. Hubby says, "EXCUSE ME?!?! You're really going to leave that there??" The lady turns around and says, "are you speaking to me?" He says, "I sure am! You left your cart blocking the door!" She says, "so move it..." He says, "Nice example you're setting for your child. Lazy ass people..." She says, "whatever" and walks out.


----------



## fredonica (Sep 2, 2015)

TTOG: I put your animal crackers in a bag, you told me "I don't need a bag!" so I left the item out. Two minutes later, you come back to my checklane and demand a bag while I'm in the middle of another transaction.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 2, 2015)

TTOG: despite what you may think, we have other people we fill prescriptions for than you. IDGAF where you're calling from or how much of a hurry you're in, we will fill your prescription in the order in which it was received. You pull this BS ALL.THE.TIME!!! We KNOW when you last filled so we KNOW you're not out (as you always claim to be), if you're in that big of a hurry, maybe you should come back and pick it up when you have a little more time....


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 3, 2015)

TTOG: I was zoning in boys the other night and you were reluctant to go thru a stack of folded shorts because you didn't "want to mess up my work," I was touched. At least someone understands/appreciates how hard it is for sales floor tms to maintain the zone each night. You can come mess up my folds anytime


----------



## QuillyD (Sep 4, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for helping me decipher what that other guest was asking for. You spent way more time than anyone who isn't working should on picking apart a confusing sentence.


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2015)

TTOG your puppy was cute but you can't bring him into the store. I know it's hot outside but it's really gross to head right to market and think you're going to get away with it. That's so unsanitary. You're not anyone special. Yes I told on you. Yes they made you leave. You threw a bit fit. Bye Felicia.


----------



## queencat (Sep 6, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> TTOG: No bananas do not stay $0.39/pound everyday, read the signs instead of getting ticked off at me when you failed to read the price before coming to my lane. No, I will not change the price for you. Try to be nicer next time instead of storming away and leaving bananas in a bag on my counter.


How would you change the price? WE DON'T HAVE SCALES!!!!



thatcashierdude said:


> You should keep a few on you for exactly that purpose.
> 
> "Oh you're handing out pamphlets? Here, I have one of my own, please read it!" *hilarity ensues*
> 
> _Do not do this while on the clock, unless you don't care about your job_


Yes Jesus saves your soul, but does he save you 5% every time you shop? _hands him a redcard pamphlet_


----------



## CashierTM (Sep 6, 2015)

queencat said:


> How would you change the price? WE DON'T HAVE SCALES!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus saves your soul, but does he save you 5% every time you shop? _hands him a redcard pamphlet_




Exactly...I was kinda worried that she would make me change the price because I don't think we can change the price per pound! Lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 8, 2015)

queencat said:


> How would you change the price? WE DON'T HAVE SCALES!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes Jesus saves your soul, but does he save you 5% every time you shop? _hands him a redcard pamphlet_





queencat said:


> How would you change the price? WE DON'T HAVE SCALES!!!!


 don't SuperTargets have scales??? Bananas are usually priced per banana, not per pound???


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> don't SuperTargets have scales??? Bananas are usually priced per banana, not per pound???



Yep. PFresh does all their stuff by the bag, box or each.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 8, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Yep. PFresh does all their stuff by the bag, box or each.


My store is a PFresh & that's what I meant (bananas priced each at PFresh), but I've shopped at SuperTargets and thought I remembered my produce being weighed there??? I could be wrong though...

Sorry, it's late and I'm in pain


----------



## DoWork (Sep 8, 2015)

supers do a lot of things by the pound -- grapes, apples, bananas, peaches


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> don't SuperTargets have scales??? Bananas are usually priced per banana, not per pound???


Yeh, Supers have scales built in beneath the scanner so their produce is sold by the pound unless otherwise packaged.
PFresh has no scales at check out so cashiers either scan a UPC or enter the 4-digit groc code.
Ex: bananas are coded 4011 at groc stores to read by the lb but coded 8011 at Pfresh to read by the eaches.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 12, 2015)

TTOG: (okay, that one couple, but meh)

Fuck you two. Seriously. Fuckyoufuckyoufuckyou

You came in looking for a laptop, and wanted to know which laptop corresponded to the two display laptops we have. Neither displays had model numbers, so I guessed based on whatever physical features I could make out from the box, and honestly, I'm positive that I figured out which model corresponded to which display.
This does not mean I need more training, or that I'm "bad at my job". I did the best I could with the limited information I had.

Also, seriously? I made you feel like you were going to steal something? All of my what.
No, I wasn't going to open up all the laptop boxes so you could see what they looked like. Again, look at the displays. This doesn't mean I think you're going to steal shit, this means I don't want to open the bloody boxes and deal with the next guest bitching at me about how the seal is broken.
Oh, and me taking 5 seconds to put the box we were done with back in the display case? I'm sorry, did that make you feel like a thief? I'm not leaving several hundred dollar laptops lying around. Sorry, but that's how I'm going to do things.

/rant

In the end, no harm done. The LOD listened to my side and just let me know I didn't have to be so strict. But still. Fuck you two, I didn't need that in my day.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2015)

I used to get that same attitude when I worked jewelry long ago.
I'd be showing a piece & someone else would walk up & want to see another piece while I was helping guest #1.
Guest #1: Oh, you can go help them.
Me: I'm sorry, I can't have more than one piece out at a time.
Guest #1: Well, I'll be RIGHT HERE.
Me: Yes ma'am, and I'll help you until you decide.


----------



## jadzia (Sep 13, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> don't SuperTargets have scales??? Bananas are usually priced per banana, not per pound???


Slightly unrelated but, speaking of scales: To those guests that remove all the weight scales from their packaging, step on them in the middle of the store, and then just leave them thrown around unpackaged in random places, I HATE YOU. Go to the doctor to check your weight, not Target! Sheesh.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 13, 2015)

To those guests that call the store on the phone while standing in line at the register, quit calling and asking for more back up!!!!!!!!! If i had more people on the floor, there would be more registers open.. its not our fault, take your rude, entitled asses back to wal mart.


----------



## thecabbage (Sep 13, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> To those guests that call the store on the phone while standing in line at the register, quit calling and asking for more back up!!!!!!!!! If i had more people on the floor, there would be more registers open.. its not our fault, take your rude, entitled asses back to wal mart.




Holy crap people actually do that? XD At my store we just have people complain to the GSTL about the lines but never this far.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 13, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Holy crap people actually do that? XD At my store we just have people complain to the GSTL about the lines but never this far.


Yes, on a weekly basis. Its horrible.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> To those guests that call the store on the phone while standing in line at the register, quit calling and asking for more back up!!!!!!!!! If i had more people on the floor, there would be more registers open.. its not our fault, take your rude, entitled asses back to wal mart.





thecabbage said:


> Holy crap people actually do that? XD At my store we just have people complain to the GSTL about the lines but never this far.





GlobalTL123 said:


> Yes, on a weekly basis. Its horrible.


So they call & tie up a person who could be helping the lines move faster....
Idiot much?


----------



## DoWork (Sep 13, 2015)

No ma'am, we don't have any cut fruit. I know. I'm outraged. I will single handedly make sure we never, ever run out again. Yes, Kroger always has some. Now waddle your old, rude ass to Kroger.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 14, 2015)

To those three fuck-wits I had to deal with this weekend: No means no you absolute dip-shits! No, we don't sell that kind of jewelry! No, that link at the end of the webpage isn't to the Target website! It says 'Ad' and has the name of completely different business! We don't do any kind of jewelry repair or modification and you being a dick won't do you any good. And finally, the backrest on that car seat doesn't recline! I spent half an hour explaining that to you and even showed you a copy of that car seat's manual on my phone that showed you exactly that. You even kept insisting that until I showed you one that does. Ugh, is there a 'does not compute' bug going around or is it just me?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

TTOG: What the fuck? Can you not see that my shirt is blue? Or that it says security on the back? How about next time, instead of tapping me on the shoulder, then slamming a movie onto the clipboard I'm holding without a word, somehow expecting me to know you want me to ring you up at the register, you, I don't know, use your mouth and ask (!) or talk to the guy in red and khaki, _WHO'S ALREADY BEHIND THE REGISTER!_

I just turned back around and continued counting the PIT log. Sure, I may have been talked to at first by the LOD for being rude, but he laughed when I told him what the cun-er, guest, did and my response.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 14, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOG: (okay, that one couple, but meh)
> 
> Fuck you two. Seriously. Fuckyoufuckyoufuckyou
> 
> ...


You did your best. Just show the side label & tell them you will not break the seal.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Sep 14, 2015)

TTOG: Please stop doing all your shopping through flex and letting your demon spawn run around the store unsupervised. We actually had Dollar Spot looking nice for once, but you weren't paying attention to the little four year old throw things into the aisle. And while fetching your massive order of Doritos, baby supplies and snacks your child destroyed all of the perfectly zoned toys section setting our poor Electronics TM back from being ahead in zone/reshop to being way behind. Finally I don't care that your kid fell off the scooter he was playing on, you should have been watching him instead of watching Netflix on your phone while I finished pulling your massive flex order.


----------



## NPC (Sep 15, 2015)

SnorlaxTM said:


> TTOG: Please stop doing all your shopping through flex and letting your demon spawn run around the store unsupervised. We actually had Dollar Spot looking nice for once, but you weren't paying attention to the little four year old throw things into the aisle. And while fetching your massive order of Doritos, baby supplies and snacks your child destroyed all of the perfectly zoned toys section setting our poor Electronics TM back from being ahead in zone/reshop to being way behind. Finally I don't care that your kid fell off the scooter he was playing on, you should have been watching him instead of watching Netflix on your phone while I finished pulling your massive flex order.



Omg I hate this too. About a few weeks ago, I had several guests do their entire shopping orders online. Like literally their order was 30-40 items. There was no way I could even check if the guest got all their stuff. And everything is in a cart, or stacked in our Flex Closet, which means I had to take a handful of bags and go bag their stuff for them. I hate this. I don't know why they can't just ship this shit to their house, because their total gives them free shipping anyway. Or hell, why they don't just do their shopping like normal.


----------



## LilMissVO (Sep 16, 2015)

TTOG,

Look, you are a sweet older lady and were very nice to me...

But there is a significant age difference between the two of us. Thus, we do not use the same products.

So when you came up to the Service Desk asking me about panty liners, I was being serious when I said I had no experience with those products. I waited patiently for you to decide what kind you needed and so did the guest(s) behind you. But next time, please debate on the products you want *before *wanting to be rung up. 

TTOG'sHusband, Thanks for trying to hurry your wife up so I could keep working. My boss did yell at me later but I appreciate you at least keeping me and my work in mind.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2015)

To the guest who wanted silver polish:

I was walking to the back, and en route was where silver polish was. I offered to walk you to it, and you declined.

Later I heard someone on the walkie as where it was. This is what you get for declining my help bitch.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Sep 16, 2015)

Is there any thing wrong with the item? 

It doesn't mean your mother didn't like the color or your kid refuses to wear it, or you wanted the blue coffee maker not the pink one.  

All I want to know is if I can put it back on the shelf for someone else to buy or do I have to damage the item. 

So please when asked - is there anything wrong with the item. Just answer yes or no.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 16, 2015)

To the idiot whose kid hit their head on a corner cart because she was riding on the bottom of the fucking cart: FUCKING LOL. idiot.


----------



## NPC (Sep 17, 2015)

I AM PISSED! Mostly at myself...BUT PISSED!

I had a guest come up to guest service whom is a known scammer. In the past, it's been mostly coupon related scamming. So when she came up to GS, I was ready for something like that. She made a few small (under $5) returns, so she could get cash instead of a gift card. Then, she returned some toys items with her ID. She wasn't over her limit either.

So I though, "okay, a little shady, but she didn't pull anything weird." However, she was also had a cart full of Houshold items that she took to the lanes to purchase. Even though there was nothing blatantly obvious going on, I still thought it was weird. Then I start inspecting the toys she returned, and then I notice, box cutter marks around the barcode. Then it dawns on me she was ticket switching. I was so pissed I didn't catch it. She pasted a barcode for a $20 toy onto a toy we don't even sell. I was kicking myself. I HATE HAAAAATE when guests get away with this shit.

Then, I see her make her way back to Guest Service to cash out a gift card. I'm standing at my register, with the toy right on my counter, with the fake barcode removed, and the real barcode exposed. I let her ask to cash out a gift card. I say, "Okay. And for future reference, we won't be taking returns like this anymore." I gestured to the toy. She just looks at me mumbling she didn't know what I was talking about. I cut her off before she could finish, "Okay, I'm just letting you know now, we will not be taking these in the future." She said nothing, took her money, and left.

UGH! So frustrating. I should have known. I wrote a note and put it on the item, and the LOD put it in the AP office. (AP was gone for the night) So I guess it's good I at least noticed eventually, but I wish I had noticed that before. I'm so sick of this lady. Her other returns were "fine." Meaning they weren't ticket switch items. But I wouldn't be surprised if she got them for free somewhere else, and returned it to our store for profit.

END RANT! So TTOG...don't come back to our store, because I will destroy any scam you try and pull!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

Had a lady return a high-dollar electric toothbrush with the UPC cut off. We pulled one from the floor to verify it was the same as on the receipt & that the blister pack hadn't been tampered with. 
She demanded the original receipt (even tho there was nothing else on there) & did NOT want the return slip stapled to it. 
Why?
Rebate.


----------



## SlapHappy (Sep 17, 2015)

>>To that one guest that handed me a pamphlet regarding their Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, shut the hell up. I don't go around handing out atheism pamphlets criticizing life choices.<<

Over the years I've had guests hand me pamphlets about their religion, tiny crosses on chains, hand drawn crosses, etc. I just smile and say, "Thanks". I used to try to refuse and explain that I don't want or need those things but well, you know, just say yes! ;-)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 17, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I AM PISSED! Mostly at myself...BUT PISSED!
> 
> I had a guest come up to guest service whom is a known scammer. In the past, it's been mostly coupon related scamming. So when she came up to GS, I was ready for something like that. She made a few small (under $5) returns, so she could get cash instead of a gift card. Then, she returned some toys items with her ID. She wasn't over her limit either.
> 
> ...


Call AP over. If there's someone on who can make apprehensions, they can, and generally do, make stops for return fraud.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 17, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To the idiot whose kid hit their head on a corner cart because she was riding on the bottom of the fucking cart: FUCKING LOL. idiot.


I told a mom whose daughter was on the bottem of the cart and had long hair, "I saw a little girls hair get caught in the wheel and it tore a chunk of her scalp out of her head." The mom told her kid to get off the cart.
btw, I was lying.  Never saw it happen, but had heard a story about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

Wish mine was just a story: One of my niece's boys (5 yr old) was riding on the bottom (out with Dad) & was tracing his finger on the side of the wheel when Dad turned suddenly, catching his finger & breaking it.
He screamed all the way thru the store & to the ER like a siren on an ambulance.
When my niece got there, she slapped her husband upside the head while yelling at him: "Aunt Redeye tells us these stories ALL THE TIME! HOW could you let him DO that?!"


----------



## NPC (Sep 17, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Call AP over. If there's someone on who can make apprehensions, they can, and generally do, make stops for return fraud.



Normally I would, but our AP was already gone for the night.


----------



## NPC (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Wish mine was just a story: One of my niece's boys (5 yr old) was riding on the bottom (out with Dad) & was tracing his finger on the side of the wheel when Dad turned suddenly, catching his finger & breaking it.
> He screamed all the way thru the store & to the ER like a siren on an ambulance.
> When my niece got there, she slapped her husband upside the head while yelling at him: "Aunt Redeye tells us these stories ALL THE TIME! HOW could you let him DO that?!"



LMAO, I realize that wasn't a funny story, but the ending made me laugh. It also reminded me of a time when I was a kid. My mom was grabbing something out of the fridge, and I was looking at the gap in the corner of the door from it being open. I wondered, "I wonder what will happen if I stick my finger in there." So I did. And it smashed my finger. LOL! Lesson learned. I really don't know what I was expecting would happen.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

It was funny later when he showed us which finger got broke.
Hint: longest finger.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Sep 17, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I AM PISSED! Mostly at myself...BUT PISSED!
> 
> I had a guest come up to guest service whom is a known scammer. In the past, it's been mostly coupon related scamming. So when she came up to GS, I was ready for something like that. She made a few small (under $5) returns, so she could get cash instead of a gift card. Then, she returned some toys items with her ID. She wasn't over her limit either.
> 
> ...


God I hate guests who pull crap like that, there's a lady who sends her kid in to do her dirty returns that I just flat out deny and tell everyone else to deny (Which reminds me, tell newbies to deny). They'll try to return things half empty or full of junk, then try and argue that they bought them this way. Oh you bought this with scotch tape everywhere and a bunch of paper and empty plastic?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Had a lady return a high-dollar electric toothbrush with the UPC cut off. We pulled one from the floor to verify it was the same as on the receipt & that the blister pack hadn't been tampered with.
> She demanded the original receipt (even tho there was nothing else on there) & did NOT want the return slip stapled to it.
> Why?
> Rebate.


That's when you circle the toothbrush & write "returned" with the date


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2015)

TTOG: you never came back. I was so looking forward to telling you we weren't going to fill your fraudulent prescription.


----------



## SlapHappy (Sep 17, 2015)

TTOG, 

I love how you hurriedly entered the store and practically ran to Starbucks as though your pants were on fire. Once you arrived, winded and breathing heavily, you were very amusing with that cell phone trick. You know the one. Oh yes, you know the one I'm talking about. The one where you stood texting while pretending you didn't hear my "Hello" or my "What can I get started for you this morning?" You clever girl, you didn't even look up from that phone! Yeah, that one. And then when you loudly cleared your throat and sighed heavily after I smiled and turned to hit the button on the coffee timer. Yeah, that was adorable, too! Oh, might I add that I really appreciated the "talk to the hand" gesture I got when I asked, "Are you ready to order?" I really think the best part was when you finally looked up from your phone, tilted your head to one side, rolled your eyes and said, "Jeeezus, I'm late to the gym. Can you hurry?"

Get the hell out of my Starbucks and don't come back until you've learned some manners. Put that freaking phone in your Coach handbag or your pocket or at least look at me for a few seconds. Acknowledge my presence and appreciate that I've acknowledged yours. Order your damn drink, pay for it, and take your rude ass to the end of the bar. Once you're there, patiently wait while I grind some beans and start a fresh pot of Pike Place. I might even have the sudden need to straighten the pastry case or wipe down a counter or two. Then I'll make your Grande Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte. Bitch.


----------



## catrainer (Sep 17, 2015)

SlapHappy said:


> TTOG,
> 
> I love how you hurriedly entered the store and practically ran to Starbucks as though your pants were on fire. Once you arrived, winded and breathing heavily, you were very amusing with that cell phone trick. You know the one. Oh yes, you know the one I'm talking about. The one where you stood texting while pretending you didn't hear my "Hello" or my "What can I get started for you this morning?" You clever girl, you didn't even look up from that phone! Yeah, that one. And then when you loudly cleared your throat and sighed heavily after I smiled and turned to hit the button on the coffee timer. Yeah, that was adorable, too! Oh, might I add that I really appreciated the "talk to the hand" gesture I got when I asked, "Are you ready to order?" I really think the best part was when you finally looked up from your phone, tilted your head to one side, rolled your eyes and said, "Jeeezus, I'm late to the gym. Can you hurry?"
> 
> Get the hell out of my Starbucks and don't come back until you've learned some manners. Put that freaking phone in your Coach handbag or your pocket or at least look at me for a few seconds. Acknowledge my presence and appreciate that I've acknowledged yours. Order your damn drink, pay for it, and take your rude ass to the end of the bar. Once you're there, patiently wait while I grind some beans and start a fresh pot of Pike Place. I might even have the sudden need to straighten the pastry case or wipe down a counter or two. Then I'll make your Grande Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte. Bitch.


I'm pretty sure that there is still room in the walk in!


----------



## SlapHappy (Sep 17, 2015)

>>I'm pretty sure that there is still room in the walk in!<<

Baahaha, don't tempt me with a fun time!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2015)

catrainer said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is still room in the walk in!



Hey @redeye58, looks like we've got another one.


----------



## Zone Red (Sep 18, 2015)

TTOG: Wow, thanks for giving a fantastic Cartwheel testimonial to the curious person behind you when she saw how much you saved with it. Couldn't have done it better myself!


----------



## NPC (Sep 18, 2015)

SnorlaxTM said:


> God I hate guests who pull crap like that, there's a lady who sends her kid in to do her dirty returns that I just flat out deny and tell everyone else to deny (Which reminds me, tell newbies to deny). They'll try to return things half empty or full of junk, then try and argue that they bought them this way. Oh you bought this with scotch tape everywhere and a bunch of paper and empty plastic?



How awful. I've had that before where they would be sent with the ID of the parent. I tell them their parent needs to be here for the return. I once had a group of 5-6 kids, all about 11 and younger probably, each with 2 gift card sin hand, all wanting to cash them out. Fucking ridiculous. And I wish I didn't feel the judgment in this case, but these were all kind dirty and sloppy looking kids too. Kinda sad. I wasn't very nice to them, I said, "No, I'm only doing 2 for your whole group." But the GSTL didn't back me up on that one.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 18, 2015)

TTOG: If you left your purse in a fitting room stall on Sunday, it's not going to be there the following Thursday. Why it took you so long to go looking for it is beyond me. Btw, I told you to go to Guest Service where we have our lost and found and you went right back to the fitting room where you pestered the person covering my break. Just curious, was your brain in your handbag when it was left behind? That might explain a few things.


----------



## Voicetarget (Sep 18, 2015)

TTOG: If you ask me a question from far away and I walk towards you to help, please do not continually walk away as I try to find the item/information for you. If you wouldn't walk away from your friends/family while they are answering your questions and expect them to follow you, then please don't do that to Target employees. We're just as human too.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2015)

SlapHappy said:


> TTOG,
> 
> I love how you hurriedly entered the store and practically ran to Starbucks as though your pants were on fire. Once you arrived, winded and breathing heavily, you were very amusing with that cell phone trick. You know the one. Oh yes, you know the one I'm talking about. The one where you stood texting while pretending you didn't hear my "Hello" or my "What can I get started for you this morning?" You clever girl, you didn't even look up from that phone! Yeah, that one. And then when you loudly cleared your throat and sighed heavily after I smiled and turned to hit the button on the coffee timer. Yeah, that was adorable, too! Oh, might I add that I really appreciated the "talk to the hand" gesture I got when I asked, "Are you ready to order?" I really think the best part was when you finally looked up from your phone, tilted your head to one side, rolled your eyes and said, "Jeeezus, I'm late to the gym. Can you hurry?"
> 
> Get the hell out of my Starbucks and don't come back until you've learned some manners. Put that freaking phone in your Coach handbag or your pocket or at least look at me for a few seconds. Acknowledge my presence and appreciate that I've acknowledged yours. Order your damn drink, pay for it, and take your rude ass to the end of the bar. Once you're there, patiently wait while I grind some beans and start a fresh pot of Pike Place. I might even have the sudden need to straighten the pastry case or wipe down a counter or two. Then I'll make your Grande Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte. Bitch.


Like I told Kartman, BEING a barista isn't hard.
Dealing with the uber-entitled without coming close to homicide? Nearly impossible.
@SlapHappy: There's ALWAYS room in the walk-in.
And degreaser...LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 18, 2015)

To that one shoplifter:
If you notice AP following you, just go ahead and ditch all the clothes you were trying to lift and leave the store. That's what we want you to do. Why you chose to flee into the bathroom and attempt to flush several items of clothing down the toilet, I will never know. I hope you had fun getting arrested for destruction of property, because I know everyone in the store had a great time trying to clean up the massive flood you caused, especially since our HRBP was expected for a store visit in ten minutes or so.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2015)

Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte? Pointless.
Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte Bitch? Too common.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 18, 2015)

SlapHappy said:


> TTOG,
> 
> I love how you hurriedly entered the store and practically ran to Starbucks as though your pants were on fire. Once you arrived, winded and breathing heavily, you were very amusing with that cell phone trick. You know the one. Oh yes, you know the one I'm talking about. The one where you stood texting while pretending you didn't hear my "Hello" or my "What can I get started for you this morning?" You clever girl, you didn't even look up from that phone! Yeah, that one. And then when you loudly cleared your throat and sighed heavily after I smiled and turned to hit the button on the coffee timer. Yeah, that was adorable, too! Oh, might I add that I really appreciated the "talk to the hand" gesture I got when I asked, "Are you ready to order?" I really think the best part was when you finally looked up from your phone, tilted your head to one side, rolled your eyes and said, "Jeeezus, I'm late to the gym. Can you hurry?"
> 
> Get the hell out of my Starbucks and don't come back until you've learned some manners. Put that freaking phone in your Coach handbag or your pocket or at least look at me for a few seconds. Acknowledge my presence and appreciate that I've acknowledged yours. Order your damn drink, pay for it, and take your rude ass to the end of the bar. Once you're there, patiently wait while I grind some beans and start a fresh pot of Pike Place. I might even have the sudden need to straighten the pastry case or wipe down a counter or two. Then I'll make your Grande Decaf Skinny Vanilla Latte. Bitch.


And this is when you give her a full-caff, full-fat vanilla latte....she will "feel that burn" BIG TIME at the gym


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 19, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> And this is when you give her a full-caff, full-fat vanilla latte....she will "feel that burn" BIG TIME at the gym


And add a couple extra shots of espresso.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 19, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> And add a couple extra shots of espresso.



But don't do this unless she's actually leaving the store right away. If she stays, the rest of the store will hate you for it.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 19, 2015)

The uber caffeinated are fun to watch.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2015)

Redzee said:


> The uber caffeinated are fun to watch.


QFT; sometimes you can hear the vibration of their eyeballs in the sockets.


----------



## SlapHappy (Sep 19, 2015)

>>And this is when you give her a full-caff, full-fat vanilla latte<<

I'd never do that. Never!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2015)

I did the polar opposite: I'd give the bitchy ones decaf.
Yep, nothing like a caffeine withdrawal headache early afternoon.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Sep 20, 2015)

TTOG:
What the actual f*ck?
Seriously. 
I know you as a couponer and saw you go towards a new cashiers lane. I went and shadowed her so that if she had questions I would be there. I smiled at you. You proceeded to to freak out. You told me you were writing down my name because I victimized you. You cursed out the cashier and myself and told me that I was a f*cking rude bitch.
I've never stopped you or told you no. I wasn't there to stop you. I was there to help her. It took everything in me not to burst out with laughter when the cashier took out a piece of paper and wrote our names down for you.
Sorry, I'll try not to smile at you in the future.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2015)

*me clicks 'freakin' awesome' button


----------



## GoWitDaFlow (Sep 21, 2015)

TTOG: Ive never seen you before, and probably wont again, but you'll never know how much that meant to me when you walked up and got my attention just to tell me to have a great day. Thank you. It's guests like you that make me love my job.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 21, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I did the polar opposite: I'd give the bitchy ones decaf.
> Yep, nothing like a caffeine withdrawal headache early afternoon.


When they ASK for decaf though???


----------



## walleyeman (Sep 21, 2015)

my manager will be there soon so stop whining


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> When they ASK for decaf though???


Don't give 'em regular, as tempting as it may be.
They may have CHF or hypertension & a caffeine burst can trigger something nasty.
Nobody ever died from lack of caffeine (just a bad headache) but I had a couple of regulars who had to avoid caffeine because of heart conditions.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 21, 2015)

To that one "guest":
We tried to review video, we really did, but we could not find out where you left you phone. Sorry, but its a big store and finding where you dropped your iphone yesterday is nearly impossible.
Yes, we really did look.
No, we are not lying as part of some elaborate cover-up for a team member who stole your phone.
No, you may not come into our office and look at the video. It's against policy.
No, we will not line up all the employees and search them, and neither will we search their lockers.
Yes, my ETL is laughing at you, because this is ridiculous.
Yes, I do want you to call the cops because you refuse to leave and I was about to do exactly the same thing.
I hope you enjoy your trespass order. I will enjoy never seeing you again.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

carramrod said:


> To that one "guest":
> We tried to review video, we really did, but we could not find out where you left you phone. Sorry, but its a big store and finding where you dropped your iphone yesterday is nearly impossible.
> Yes, we really did look.
> No, we are not lying as part of some elaborate cover-up for a team member who stole your phone.
> ...


Tell them they should've had their "find my iPhone" turned on....that way they could find it on their own


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Don't give 'em regular, as tempting as it may be.
> They may have CHF or hypertension & a caffeine burst can trigger something nasty.
> Nobody ever died from lack of caffeine (just a bad headache) but I had a couple of regulars who had to avoid caffeine because of heart conditions.


Yeah.....good point......I think bitchy "late for the gym" girl was just trying to be difficult, though....maybe half-caff?


----------



## SlapHappy (Sep 22, 2015)

>>Yeah.....good point......I think bitchy "late for the gym" girl was just trying to be difficult, though....maybe half-caff?<< 

Nope, I don't do that, either. I also don't give regular syrup to those who ask for sugar free or vice versa. There are health issues out there that really do require certain things. I won't play judge, jury, and executioner, just judge and jury. ;-)


----------



## desertcoyote (Sep 22, 2015)

Lady, I'm not going to price match an out of stock Walmart web price... more than that I'm not going to price match 2 of them or the ten razors you have hidden in your cart.  Policy states one, if it's in stock and I can verify the price.  I saw your coupons too.  Nice try.


----------



## Onizuka (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOGuest who tried to return $400 worth of stolen merchandise:

You have been trying to return $400 worth of stuff to all the other Target stores in the area and have been rejected each time. We were warned you would likely be coming to us so everyone that works Service Desk was told about you. You told me you knew we couldn't return the merchandise without a receipt and you also knew we couldn't give you a gift card for it either. You left the stuff with me and told me you were going to shop to get things to make an 'exchange'. I alerted AP and when you came back with a cart full of groceries to exchange I told you no. AP was there to back me up. The SrGSTL was there to back me up. You argued and yelled and demanded to see someone higher up. The LOD tells you no and you get mad and start cursing and insulting me, the SrGSTL, and AP. I was so happy when the LOD told you to get out and threatened to call the police. It was hard not to laugh when you said you were calling corporate and would report all of us by name. We have proof you are a liar and a thief. It's sad you brought your 4-5 year old child with you, what a great example you're setting.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 22, 2015)

hannahlouwho said:


> TTOG:
> What the actual f*ck?
> Seriously.
> I know you as a couponer and saw you go towards a new cashiers lane. I went and shadowed her so that if she had questions I would be there. I smiled at you. You proceeded to to freak out. You told me you were writing down my name because I victimized you. You cursed out the cashier and myself and told me that I was a f*cking rude bitch.
> ...


I would have handed her a pen and pointed at my name tag.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOG:

WTF is wrong with you? You cut in front of me at the checkout, throw your massive order onto the belt, tell the cashier you're in a hurry (maybe don't buy so much when you're in a rush), and yell at your young son for trying to help unload. When he asks why you're rushing...of course you say because you left the dog in the car. Unless you like dead dogs, DON'T FUCKING DO THAT.

I hope that was the reason that the police were in the parking lit when I left a few minutes later.


----------



## RXninja (Sep 22, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TTOG:
> 
> WTF is wrong with you? You cut in front of me at the checkout, throw your massive order onto the belt, tell the cashier you're in a hurry (maybe don't buy so much when you're in a rush), and yell at your young son for trying to help unload. When he asks why you're rushing...of course you say because you left the dog in the car. Unless you like dead dogs, DON'T FUCKING DO THAT.
> 
> I hope that was the reason that the police were in the parking lit when I left a few minutes later.


Oh wow......

Leave your dog at home if you're not going to a pet friendly place, even if it's nice out.  Dogs can't sweat like we do to regulate their body temperatures.  A vehicle amplifies the day's heat and it quickly becomes uninhabitable without the car running and AC on.  What is wrong with these people?  Even cracking a window isn't enough.


----------



## queencat (Sep 23, 2015)

TTOG, the gstm you accused of not knowing what she's doing literally taught me everything I know. I'm not saying you're a racist moron but.....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 23, 2015)

queencat said:


> TTOG, the gstm you accused of not knowing what she's doing literally taught me everything I know. I'm not saying you're a racist moron but.....


But you're also not saying the sky is blue.
*********
Really? If you were planning on paying for the merchandise that was zip-tied down to the shelf, why not SIMPLY ASK FOR ASSISTANCE FROM A TEAM MEMBER RATHER THAN CUTTING IT OFF YOURSELF WITH A BLOODY KNIFE, you MORON!
I was on the phone with PD, following you on camera while you walked around the store for an extra _10 minutes after we announced that the store was closed(!) _and I was fully expecting PD to enter the store and arrest you at gunpoint, when you suddenly decide that you want to pay for everything. You're lucky all the available cops were on the opposite side of town and not down the street.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 23, 2015)

To that one guest: I was off the clock, and I told you I was, but I said I'd be delighted to help you anyway. I helped you find what you were looking for, and totally ogled your ass. You weren't even mad.

Great success for someone who is as awkward as I am.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 24, 2015)

To that one guest: If you're looking for pet supplies, don't ask me where "animal stuff" is. We have many things in the store that could be considered animal stuff. And don't huff and puff about having to turn around - you're using a fucking electric cart; it's not like you have to walk all the way there.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 24, 2015)

TTOG: The photo kiosks shut down at 9 p.m. No, I cannot make an exception for you because SOMEBODY ELSE CONTROLS THEM. If they're for your wedding, maybe you shouldn't wait until the last minute to print them?


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 25, 2015)

TToG 

You're a teenager. A perfectly able-bodied teenager. Why were you in one of the electric shopping scooters? You got up to pay while your friend drove it back to the charging station then you walked out just fine. Someone might have actually needed that while your lazy asses just took it.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOG who also happens to be my wife thank you for coming all the way down here to bring me my lunch. It melts my heart that you did it without me even asking. I was going to just go to the cafe but you knew how much I wanted it and you're just the best.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2015)

Where's the 'Awwwwwww' button?


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Where's the 'Awwwwwww' button?


I literally was just about to call her and tell her to put it in the fridge. She basically  forced my mom to take her to my work to give it to me herself. I almost cried. It's so nice that someone knows how much I love my mom's chicken and sausage gumbo.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2015)

Loki said:


> I literally was just about to call her and tell her to put it in the fridge. She basically  forced my mom to take her to my work to give it to me herself. I almost cried. It's so nice that someone knows how much I love my mom's chicken and sausage gumbo.


I'd have cried too if I'd left that good a lunch at home.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'd have cried too if I'd left that good a lunch at home.


I was so mad and had just accepted my fate. I would have to settle for a Target hot dog.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


>


I actually really like their hotdogs. Plus there's also a coupon for 10% off on cartwheel.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 26, 2015)

Pushing in pfresh today, out of the corner of my eye, I see a guest getting ready to step up onto the cooler frame to grab a bottle of creamer she couldn't reach. I looked at her and laughing said no, you are not doing that. I can do it because I work here. I didn't have to. I could reach it. We both had a good laugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2015)

Code Green averted.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOG who walked from her car to the trashcan to drop off a soiled diaper... _I LOVE YOU!_


----------



## Iseespots (Sep 27, 2015)

TTOG that tries on 800 spanx thingys and leave them all rolled up on the fitting room floor...I hate you


----------



## lrou98 (Sep 27, 2015)

TTOG. Just because someone gave you next weeks flyer a day early does not mean you can use it.  When you come up to my register on a Saturday night with hundreds of $$ of baby products so you can use the coupon that didn't start until today, don't complain and lie and say that the guest services person  said you could you could use it right now.  I tried to explain the concept of valid dates but you looked at me like I has 5 heads while you were rubbing your obviously pregnant belly.  No, it did not garner any sympathy from me.  It doesn't take a genius to get pregnant but it does take one to read and understand a sales flyer. Oy!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 28, 2015)

lrou98 said:


> TTOG. Just because someone gave you next weeks flyer a day early does not mean you can use it.  When you come up to my register on a Saturday night with hundreds of $$ of baby products so you can use the coupon that didn't start until today, don't complain and lie and say that the guest services person  said you could you could use it right now.  I tried to explain the concept of valid dates but you looked at me like I has 5 heads while you were rubbing your obviously pregnant belly.  No, it did not garner any sympathy from me.  It doesn't take a genius to get pregnant but it does take one to read and understand a sales flyer. Oy!


I had someone who did that on a Saturday, but she didn't have the sales flyer, she "saw it online." I don't care where you saw it, it still doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## sher (Sep 28, 2015)

Ttog, sure I'm wearing the outfit, but I'm also serenading yogurts (peanut butter dream chobani flip is bae) as I toss them into my cart with my purse and phone in hand. You couldn't possibly think I'm working. I've pointed out the aisle. I'm not gonna walk you to it, bruh.


----------



## Cat (Sep 29, 2015)

We have this one guest who comes in every day it seems and goes through all the clearance and makes sure that stuff is under the right percentage off (ya know, 30% off items are under the sign). If it isn't, she goes up front and demands it for the price it was under. She does this the most in RTW. She'll buy clothes that aren't even her size. I wonder if she may be a hoarder.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 29, 2015)

TToG- You asked how I was doing and I replied "Good!" but then you added in "but what about your mental health? That's important too." I was actually taken aback and replied in... a pretty depressing manner but it was an honest answer. I really appreciated it though, and it made me think about how I shove my mental wellbeing to the back more often than not and I've been able to smile a little more genuinely now. 

and

TToO(ther)G- I also really appreciated you telling me to drive home safely. I was closing that night and driving always makes me nervous, even moreso at night. Knowing that a stranger, and a teen no less, had told me that in addition to the usual "have a good night" "you too" thing actually made me feel better driving home.


----------



## desertcoyote (Sep 30, 2015)

TToG:  The look of shock on your face when the AP ETL told you that we would not accept your returns gave me such a thrill.  The indignity on you face when he followed the corporate script about denying returns is something I will remember until my last days with Spot.  We all know who you are and what you do with your coupons.  We are not morons.  It must have REALLY chapped your ass when you called corporate and they backed up the ETL.

Maybe next time you won't buy $300 worth of OTC drugs with coupons and try to return them at a store across the county.  Have a nice day!


----------



## carramrod (Oct 2, 2015)

TTOG: Congratulations, you got away with two $600+ push outs in two days. Probably not a great idea to come back one hour later, in the same car, wearing the same clothes, to pick up your friend from the electronics department (the same guy who unlocked all the merch for you). Thanks for helping us bust and internal and get an apprehension though, we needed the stat boost anyways.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 2, 2015)

carramrod said:


> TTOG: Congratulations, you got away with two $600+ push outs in two days. Probably not a great idea to come back one hour later, in the same car, wearing the same clothes, to pick up your friend from the electronics department (the same guy who unlocked all the merch for you). Thanks for helping us bust and internal and get an apprehension though, we needed the stat boost anyways.



Some thieves are so dumb they make APs job easy.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOG,

I am so sorry I had a slight freak out when you came to my check lane. 

_But I am _*TERRIFIED *_of spiders. Even/Especially giant ones. 
_
You had no idea about my phobia and was a really good sport about it the whole time. Even though I couldn't look up or I'd start shaking like a leaf. 

Even though you scared me half to death, thanks for being considerate about the whole thing.


----------



## Iseespots (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOG: hey thanks for leaving your fast food wrappers, empty ketchup packets, stale French fries all over the fitting room floor! Also, for using clothing items as your personal napkin! Hope you had a nice enjoyable dinner!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 6, 2015)

TTOG: Man, you better be happy that the TPS who came over to the SD didn't have a backbone and allowed you to get away with your obviously fraudulent $300+ HBA return. "Care packages" my ass. HBA items don't spoil for a while. I'm sure you always have to make care packages. FOH with that "I spoke to corporate" shit. I reluctantly didn't want to do your first return and only did it because my TPS said go ahead. And if the LOD wasn't pregnant, she wouldn't have processed your second return.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 6, 2015)

TTOG, 

I was out at dinner after work tonight with one of my co-workers, still in my red and khaki, and you recognized me. You told me how you were in my line yesterday and that you were so impressed with how I handled the (rather dim) lady in front of you that you actually bragged about me to your girlfriend of all people.

I got the warm and fuzzies from that.

<3


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOG: Man, you better be happy that the TPS who came over to the SD didn't have a backbone and allowed you to get away with your obviously fraudulent $300+ HBA return. "Care packages" my ass. HBA items don't spoil for a while. I'm sure you always have to make care packages. FOH with that "I spoke to corporate" shit. I reluctantly didn't want to do your first return and only did it because my TPS said go ahead. And if the LOD wasn't pregnant, she wouldn't have processed your second return.


We had someone try and pull that as well, but their "excuse" was that "the person whose unit they were sending to was injured & discharged, so they couldn't send them now." Sorry, but just because 1 person is injured doesn't mean you can't send it to the UNIT! The GSA actually bought it and returned ALL of it, which, of course, wasn't purchased at OUR store. Even more peculiar was that she was basically returning EVERYTHING on the receipt, but NONE of the coupons had "adjusted" on the receipt so the total was WAYYYY higher than what she actually spent. Fortunately, AP happened to come by (who also happens to be former military), heard the BS story, called the LOD, and they started to adjust all of the coupons and gift cards (which also were all done manually???) She then decided she wanted to keep it all, but they told her they had "already voided the original transaction and would have to manually adjust everything on a new receipt." (Yes, total bs). She obviously wasn't experienced because she just gave up and said, "no, just do the return, I guess..." Totally dejected. It was totally worth watching all of this to exchange the clock I just bought the other day that was cracked when I opened the box~lol!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 7, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> We had someone try and pull that as well, but their "excuse" was that "the person whose unit they were sending to was injured & discharged, so they couldn't send them now." Sorry, but just because 1 person is injured doesn't mean you can't send it to the UNIT! The GSA actually bought it and returned ALL of it, which, of course, wasn't purchased at OUR store. Even more peculiar was that she was basically returning EVERYTHING on the receipt, but NONE of the coupons had "adjusted" on the receipt so the total was WAYYYY higher than what she actually spent. Fortunately, AP happened to come by (who also happens to be former military), heard the BS story, called the LOD, and they started to adjust all of the coupons and gift cards (which also were all done manually???) She then decided she wanted to keep it all, but they told her they had "already voided the original transaction and would have to manually adjust everything on a new receipt." (Yes, total bs). She obviously wasn't experienced because she just gave up and said, "no, just do the return, I guess..." Totally dejected. It was totally worth watching all of this to exchange the clock I just bought the other day that was cracked when I opened the box~lol!


Yeah, that was complete BS. I'm glad your GSA, AP and LOD were all on the same page. If I wasn't already annoyed by this guy's cockiness, I would have taken the time to adjust the prices down (it took me about 10 minutes to process all the items). But I was way annoyed by the TPS's decision to let it ride. And the GSTL doesn't know what the fuck he's doing because he had the power to deny the very first return that my coworker did (it was another guy - and she didn't know any better). That's why I tell them to quit throwing just ANYBODY over at the desk without proper training. smdh


----------



## Redzee (Oct 7, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> TTOG,
> 
> I am so sorry I had a slight freak out when you came to my check lane.
> 
> ...


I'm imagining this spider in line, on a phone.  "No I'm at Target. I'll be home in about 10. Yes I remember Leslie's recital is tonight.  Her uniform is in the dryer. Tell Jimmy that he'd better be off the ceiling w homework _done_ or else. Ok. Buh bye. " (I'm afraid of them too)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2015)

Like the guest who came thru checkout with a skeleton in the kiddie seat holding a toy....


----------



## Redzee (Oct 7, 2015)

There was a time when I could have bantered that pretty effectively but these days I think 
"Norman!"   A downside of maturity is that you know what's out there. So are the sb pumpkin coffees any good?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2015)

Meh. Never was a pumpkin fan so it's six of one & half dozen of another. 
The original was sweeter but I just took fewer pumps. The new one is a little less sweet but pumpkin taste as opposed to 'spice' taste.
Got my kiddie Halloween lineup going right now: ParaNorman, Frankenweinie, Coraline, Corpse Bride, Hotel Transylvania, Nightmare Before Christmas, Sleepy Hollow, etc.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 7, 2015)

Clever marketing no pumpkin just spices used w pumpkin. Sort of like Chinese lobster sauce. Could be sauce of lobster or used with lobster. Ah devious and usually harmless.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 7, 2015)

Redzee said:


> I'm imagining this spider in line, on a phone.  "No I'm at Target. I'll be home in about 10. Yes I remember Leslie's recital is tonight.  Her uniform is in the dryer. Tell Jimmy that he'd better be off the ceiling w homework _done_ or else. Ok. Buh bye. " (I'm afraid of them too)


That is not even funny. Not. Funny.

It's not mean, but I am so terrified that this image just scares me.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm sorry. I don't like em either. I simply had to accept them as part of my environment. Have you thought about a desensitizing routine?  It works. Again my apologies.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 8, 2015)

TTOG- Please attend to your screaming baby. Ignoring them isn't going to solve anything. They're crying because they want attention. Give them attention.

This advise is coming from someone who's parents had 7 kids of their own.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2015)

*When people abandon meat products on a shelf ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STORE.*
*




*


*When people leave their cart in the middle of the aisle.*
*



*

*When someone has to "check the ripeness" by touching all the fruit.*
*



*


----------



## RhettB (Oct 8, 2015)

G -- Do you have those tube things that go on your outer door?
Me -- A door closer?
G -- If that what that tube thing is, then yes.
Me -- I'm sorry, but we do not carry those.  You'll need to go to a home improvement store.
G -- You just said you had them.
My brain -- No, I didn't.  I know what a lawn mower is, but we dont sell those either.
Me -- I'm sorry If I mislead you, but....
G -- Walks off.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 8, 2015)

Kids are fucking terrible.

To that woman whose kid was running around yelling "squawk" for fifteen minutes at the top of his lungs: FUCK YOU. Use a condom next time.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 8, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Kids are fucking terrible.
> 
> To that woman whose kid was running around yelling "squawk" for fifteen minutes at the top of his lungs: FUCK YOU. Use a condom next time.



Maybe he was mimicking the sound of the card reader when its time to take your card out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 8, 2015)

To that one guest: I understand you probably lack a lot of common sense, so I'll give you a lesson: When you put dairy products on a warm shelf, like yogurt and milk, they spoil if they're left out too long. Next time, put them back in the refrigerators. I know it takes a little effort, but you'll live if you put them back in the fridge 50 feet from where you left them.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 8, 2015)

RhettB said:


> Maybe he was mimicking the sound of the card reader when its time to take your card out.



Maybe. Or he was being a little dick. I'm inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 8, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Maybe. Or he was being a little dick. I'm inclined to believe the latter.



Considering today's parenting, or lack of, likely so.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2015)

TTOG: I've met your wife, and now I've met you. You're a match made in hell. I feel sorry for your children.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


>


'Cause momma's still gotta shop....


----------



## thatguyattarget (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't understand the common stupidity of guests... I had one yesterday leaving electronics going to home furnishings and ask me, "where are the ink cartridges?" --- uhhhhhh... it's in groceries.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 10, 2015)

thatguyattarget said:


> I don't understand the common stupidity of guests... I had one yesterday leaving electronics going to home furnishings and ask me, "where are the ink cartridges?" --- uhhhhhh... it's in groceries.


 they are just lazy and cant bother to search for anything on their own.


----------



## Loki (Oct 10, 2015)

TTOG sorry not sorry for what I said. You were being rude and yelling in my face.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 10, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


>


If she's been on antibiotics for 24 hours, she's no longer contagious, or if they're waiting on a prescription what else are they going to do?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 10, 2015)

TTOG: you are a grown woman. I realize you may itch, but have some self control. I almost lost my lunch as I was telling you where the monistat was located and you were digging for lost treasure. You THEN touched the pen and touchpad with the very hand that was JUST down your pants. Yes, I sprayed the ENTIRE counter down with alcohol and am glad you didn't notice that I bagged the box like I was picking up dog poop! Thank god you didn't hand me cash!!!


----------



## DoWork (Oct 10, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> If she's been on antibiotics for 24 hours, she's no longer contagious, or if they're waiting on a prescription what else are they going to do?




Lock her in the hot car!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: you are a grown woman. I realize you may itch, but have some self control. I almost lost my lunch as I was telling you where the monistat was located and you were digging for lost treasure. You THEN touched the pen and touchpad with the very hand that was JUST down your pants. Yes, I sprayed the ENTIRE counter down with alcohol and am glad you didn't notice that I bagged the box like I was picking up dog poop! Thank god you didn't hand me cash!!!


Eeeewwww......just ewwww.
Envisioning something out of POWM.


----------



## Targe (Oct 10, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: you are a grown woman. I realize you may itch, but have some self control. I almost lost my lunch as I was telling you where the monistat was located and you were digging for lost treasure. You THEN touched the pen and touchpad with the very hand that was JUST down your pants. Yes, I sprayed the ENTIRE counter down with alcohol and am glad you didn't notice that I bagged the box like I was picking up dog poop! Thank god you didn't hand me cash!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 11, 2015)

To that father and his son: The motorized carts aren't toys. If you don't have a handicap, you can't use them. You're taking them from two people who actually need them. If you're that lazy to walk around the store, get one of those hoverboard things everyone is buying.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that father and his son: The motorized carts aren't toys. If you don't have a handicap, you can't use them. You're taking them from two people who actually need them. If you're that lazy to walk around the store, get one of those hoverboard things everyone is buying.


Douchebag dad of the year there....


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Douchebag dad of the year there....


And I've seen them in here before and told them to make them available for people who need them. If I see them one more time...


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> If she's been on antibiotics for 24 hours, she's no longer contagious, or if they're waiting on a prescription what else are they going to do?



You get your script and take it home, mom can Come back later to shop.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 12, 2015)

TTOG: Please stop calling my store and complaining about the lines..while you are waiting in line. You do this every week. Please gtfo and go to wal mart.


----------



## BlueSide (Oct 12, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> TTOG: Please stop calling my store and complaining about the lines..while you are waiting in line. You do this every week. Please gtfo and go to wal mart.


Are the lines even long? Wouldn't the gstl already be handling the lines and speedweaving? Why do they feel the need to call?


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 12, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> Are the lines even long? Wouldn't the gstl already be handling the lines and speedweaving? Why do they feel the need to call?


My store is multi level so no speed weaving or gstl at all of the lanes.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 13, 2015)

Targe said:


> View attachment 1296


Maybe I should have put this in the "gross stories" thread...


----------



## NPC (Oct 14, 2015)

*cough*


----------



## NPC (Oct 14, 2015)

Targe said:


> View attachment 1296


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 14, 2015)

TTOG: sorry, but I can't dictate when our order comes in. I can transfer it to another store or you can wait until our order comes in tomorrow, those are your options. No, I can't "put a rush on it," it comes when it comes.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 16, 2015)

TTOG: I told you that you could only use cash to reload your prepaid AMEX and you didn't believe me. Told me to call the manager over. GSTL comes over and doesn't know about the policy change (surprise, surprise) and tells me to please just try it. I do and...drumroll...IT DOESN'T WORK. FOH, guest. Acting like I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about. I'm an active member on TBR, doncha know?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

me trying to figure out who this guest thinks she's talking to


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 17, 2015)

TTOG: when you call at 5:58 and ask us if we can stay open to wait for a Rx that hasn't come (that you haven't even CALLED the doctor for), don't get pissy with me when I say "Sorry, we can't. We close at 6...." If it was something we already had filled and you were on your way? Maybe, for a max of 10 minutes or so, but when you don't know WHEN/IF it is coming? NO!


----------



## lovecats (Oct 19, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> TTOG: Please stop calling my store and complaining about the lines..while you are waiting in line. You do this every week. Please gtfo and go to wal mart.


Actually, had a guest do this when I was working one time years ago.  She shows up at lunchtime when it usually was busy.  About everyone on the SF was already on the registers.  Then when she did get up to the register she just left her full cart and left after complaining to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2015)

lovecats said:


> Actually, had a guest do this when I was working one time years ago.  She shows up at lunchtime when it usually was busy.  About everyone on the SF was already on the registers.  Then when she did get up to the register she just left her full cart and left after complaining to me.


She probably works at walmart & spends her lunch making other retail employees as miserable as her.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 19, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> She probably works at walmart & spends her lunch making other retail employees as miserable as her.


The way she was dressed she probably worked at either one of the offices or more upscale stores in the area.  She acted like she thought she was above us.


----------



## carramrod (Oct 19, 2015)

TTOG: At least try to be a little bit more smooth next time. You're just embarrassing yourself.
Here's the story:
Sketchy, drug-addict type comes into our store and returns $130 worth of cosmetic items. He didn't steal it off our sales floor, so we didn't deny the return, he got his gift card, and went on his merry way. Twenty minutes later, we notice he's back in the store, trying to purchase different gift cards with the return gift card, which he obviously can't do. Another TPS and I watch him approaching random guests near the registers and realize something is up. I throw on my winter jacket over my uniform shirt so I appear a little less conspicuous and make my way over to see what this guy's up to. At this point he approaches me and says:
"Hey man, I've got no money and I need gas. I've got this gift card for $130. If you give me like 50 bucks you can have it."
Recall that I did put a winter jacket on, but I'm still wearing Khaki 5-11 cargo pants and black law enforcement uniform boots, with a walkie earpeice in my ear (don't judge me, I'm in a super sketchy store and all the other TPS's dress the same way). Clearly I am some sort of law enforcement or security. He was, for some reason, absolutely astounded when I told him: "I'm security, and you can't solicit in here. You need to leave now and not come back, or we will contact the police." He left, clearly dejected, with his gift card in hand, probably quite sad that he couldn't get his heroin fix just yet. An interesting side note is that I watched him exit the store, get in his car, and drive away. So clearly his "I'm out of gas" sob story is a lie.
I pieced together his whole story later. Apparently, the supermarket across the street from my store has a machine that will give cash for gift cards. This was causing us a lot of problems because druggies were stealing from us, doing no-receipt returns, cashing in the gift cards, and using the money for heroin. Apparently Target and some of the other retailers complained enough and the machines no longer accept the gift cards that we give for returns, which are apparently somehow encoded differently than normal gift cards. So when the machine rejected the return gift card, he came back and tried to buy different gift cards that he would be able to cash in. When he couldn't do that, he decided to just try to sell off the gift cards to random guests. This is when he chose to approach me, out of all the people in the store, to try and sell off the card and got booted. All in all, definitely not the smartest criminal I've had to deal with. I'm sure I haven't seen the last of him, but I'm actually kind of interested to see what he comes up with next...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 20, 2015)

Our GC don't have the magnetic strip. Those machines probably read the strip.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 21, 2015)

TTOG: don't call me "sweetie" if you want me to help you. And don't talk down to me.


----------



## dondon4720 (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOG: I don't have to sell you that wine if you don't give me your date of birth, yes you clearly look over 21 (probably mid 60s), we can't identify you by your birthday, and when you asked quite rudely if I "wanted your social security number as well" I don't need it because target already has it from when you signed up for that red card, just give me your birthday so I can get on with my life, I could have made you dig out your ID you little SOB.
I have never gone off on a guest but I almost commenced neck snapping


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOG thanks for telling me not to help you. You just made my day so much easier.


----------



## redcardmachine (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOG you make my job harder when you choose paper bags instead of plastic


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOG: nice try saying you're calling from *a neighboring Target* to see if we have a ridiculous amount of a CII in stock, but when they call, it doesn't show up on the caller ID as "blocked caller." So no, we don't


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 22, 2015)

TToG: 

Your compliments to me were nice and all, but I don't wanna date your son so don't introduce him to me and give me that face. I'll just show you a picture of my girlfriend next time.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOG: I was right behind you in line when you started giving the new little cashier problems with all your coupons.
Sadly for you, I caught the eye of the GSTL who came over quick & busted your lying a$$.
I don't even work there any more but I STILL hate scammers.


----------



## redcardmachine (Oct 23, 2015)

TTOG WHEN YOU LOOK at me all mad and don't tell me how to fix it it makes me confused and sad


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry you had to wait until the previous guest was finished with their transaction to check out your damn LIGHTBULBS! I wasn't "just standing there..." I was keeping guests from slipping and falling on the flour that was all over the damn floor from the guest who dropped the 10# bag until someone could come with a broom/dustpan to clean it up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I was right behind you in line when you started giving the new little cashier problems with all your coupons.
> Sadly for you, I caught the eye of the GSTL who came over quick & busted your lying a$$.
> I don't even work there any more but I STILL hate scammers.


I did that at my store the other day as well. I knew the lady from the pharmacy, where she's always a PITA too!


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

To Those 20 Plus Guests: You do realize there are manual doors next to the automatic sliding doors, right? Just because a poor elderly woman had her power cart die in front of the automatic door doesn't mean you all had to make a line stretching back to the check lanes complaining about how you couldn't exit... I'm pretty disappointed in the fact the LOD and I literally had to hold the manual doors open and wave you through just to get you to move while the CA brought a new power cart up. Jeesh, people. Don't be so lazy!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 27, 2015)

They shouldn't be taking those things outside, anyway.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

Kartman said:


> They shouldn't be taking those things outside, anyway.



I agree but this poor woman was pretty much immobile otherwise. She was apparently carried in to the store.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2015)

Then she shouldn't even be there in the first place.

If she needs one that bad then she should have her own personal rig, like several people at my store do.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 28, 2015)

carramrod said:


> TTOG: At least try to be a little bit more smooth next time. You're just embarrassing yourself.
> Here's the story:
> Sketchy, drug-addict type comes into our store and returns $130 worth of cosmetic items. He didn't steal it off our sales floor, so we didn't deny the return, he got his gift card, and went on his merry way. Twenty minutes later, we notice he's back in the store, trying to purchase different gift cards with the return gift card



Not sure I follow. You can in fact buy giftcards with a Target giftcard. Can't buy a AMEX/Visa etc., but you can buy steam giftcards, taco bell giftcards, prepaid cellular phone cards, Target giftcards etc.





> Apparently Target and some of the other retailers complained enough and the machines no longer accept the gift cards that we give for returns, which are apparently somehow encoded differently than normal gift cards. So when the machine rejected the return gift card, he came back and tried to buy different gift cards that he would be able to cash in. When he couldn't do that, he decided to just try to sell off the gift cards to random guests. This is when he chose to approach me, out of all the people in the store, to try and sell off the card and got booted. All in all, definitely not the smartest criminal I've had to deal with. I'm sure I haven't seen the last of him, but I'm actually kind of interested to see what he comes up with next...



Yeah, this scenario makes absolutely no sense. You can absolutely buy one Target giftcard with another Target giftcard.

To the best of my knowledge there's no difference in how they're encoded either.



dondon4720 said:


> TTOG: I don't have to sell you that wine if you don't give me your date of birth, yes you clearly look over 21 (probably mid 60s), we can't identify you by your birthday, and when you asked quite rudely if I "wanted your social security number as well" I don't need it because target already has it from when you signed up for that red card, just give me your birthday so I can get on with my life, I could have made you dig out your ID you little SOB.
> I have never gone off on a guest but I almost commenced neck snapping



Don't ask for birthday. Do ask for ID. The prompt does not say ask the guest their DOB.

A store doesn't need to ID anyone that looks over 21 typically. But Target does. If you ID most people, and the register prompts you to ID anyone you're setting yourself up for a discrimination lawsuit by not consistently ID'ing every single guest.


----------



## NPC (Oct 28, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Then she shouldn't even be there in the first place.
> 
> If she needs one that bad then she should have her own personal rig, like several people at my store do.



This! I don't understand how it's become a retailers responsibility to increase someone's mobility. It's a courtesy that's now become a necessity.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 28, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> This! I don't understand how it's become a retailers responsibility to increase someone's mobility. It's a courtesy that's now become a necessity.




Well. Not sure I'd say it's the stores responsibility, but I'd say it's probably in the stores best interest to do so. Alternative is just not selling things to handicapped people.


----------



## NPC (Oct 28, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Well. Not sure I'd say it's the stores responsibility, but I'd say it's probably in the stores best interest to do so. Alternative is just not selling things to handicapped people.



Only if that person hasn't done anything to help with their handicap. I say it's become a necessity, because if someone needs it enough to bitch at us for them all being in use or uncharged from being used, then you'd think they'd have their own. What do they do elsewhere? The entitlement is sickening.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2015)

I took care of my Mother until she passed. It sucked when I had to cut her off from grocery shopping, but it had to be done. I  just couldn't push her wheelchair AND a shopping cart at the same time, and she accepted that fact.

If you can walk IN the store, then you can walk OUT. Leave the frigging cart inside!!!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2015)

It pisses me off how being obese = handicapped. Being obese is a choice, for the most part. Truly handicapped people didn't get to choose their lot in life. Leave that cart for THEM!


----------



## carramrod (Oct 28, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Not sure I follow. You can in fact buy giftcards with a Target giftcard. Can't buy a AMEX/Visa etc., but you can buy steam giftcards, taco bell giftcards, prepaid cellular phone cards, Target giftcards etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Only if that person hasn't done anything to help with their handicap. I say it's become a necessity, because if someone needs it enough to bitch at us for them all being in use or uncharged from being used, then you'd think they'd have their own. What do they do elsewhere? The entitlement is sickening.


What do they do elsewhere? They usually don't GO 'elsewhere'.
We tend to take it for granted that we can hop in our car & go to the store whenever we please. 
Many mobility-challenged friends I know pick their shopping destinations based on accommodations. 
They don't have the luxury of going on a whim; instead, a bit of planning & logistics is usually involved. 
If they don't drive, they have to set up a ride days in advance not knowing if the weather will be as bad as predicted.
If the store is known for providing electric carts, it saves them from having to load/unload theirs - IF they have one. 
Many don't have their own so they're at the mercy of the establishment so they look for businesses that DO provide them, knowing that it's a gamble that one will be available & charged enough to make it thru their trip.
As Commie pointed out previously, they're not cheap (starting at $1400) & would be unattainable for someone on a fixed income.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 28, 2015)

carramrod said:


> Maybe in your store this possible. However, in my region/store, you cannot purchase gift cards with a gift card. This has been policy everywhere I have worked, within Target and at a couple other retail stores...maybe it has something to do with state laws?
> I can also say that the gift cards we give for no-receipt returns are different than normal target gift cards. A GSA showed me and compared the two cards. The return cards are much thinner and flimsier looking than the normal gift cards, and she told me that they are, in fact, quite different. These gift card redemption machines will NOT accept the return gift cards because they are different.



Just seems weird to me. We don't give out special giftcards for no-receipt returns. We use the same generic giftcards we use for promotional offers (ie. buy two diapers, get a $10 giftcard). They might be thinner than the other giftcards, never really compared them, but there's nothing unusual about their encoding to the best of my knowledge. Still the same # of digits in the GC #, still tarts with o491000 typically, and the Event # is Still 079-001-####-#.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 28, 2015)

Saw this sign at Jimmy John's. Preach. It goes out to every guest.


----------



## carramrod (Oct 28, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Just seems weird to me. We don't give out special giftcards for no-receipt returns. We use the same generic giftcards we use for promotional offers (ie. buy two diapers, get a $10 giftcard). They might be thinner than the other giftcards, never really compared them, but there's nothing unusual about their encoding to the best of my knowledge. Still the same # of digits in the GC #, still tarts with o491000 typically, and the Event # is Still 079-001-####-#.


Yeah, I can see how it would seem weird, but I asked my ETL-AP about it and she told me that there is a difference in the encoding. To be honest, I don't know if it's only my region that does this. We get hammered with return fraud, plus my state has extremely strict money laundering laws that are really restrictive on gift card purchases. I like it because it seems to have scared off a lot of the scumbags, but I do feel bad for legitimate customers that get affected by the policy/law.


----------



## carramrod (Oct 28, 2015)

While I'm here, I might as well mention another good one I got a couple days ago:
To that one guest drug-dealing dirtbag:
I get that you're not the brightest  bulb in the box, and I guess that's why you decided to sell heroin for a living. I guess that's also why you though it would be a great idea to peddle your wares inside a Target...in the electronics department. I know I have a different perspective on this since I do know where most of the cameras are, but I like to think that if I was going to sell heroin in a Target, I would pick a department that doesn't have some of the most expensive merchandise in the store in it. I guess it just never occurred to him that there would be cameras around and that someone might be watching. It was incredibly frustrating to watch him do hand-to-hand drug transactions three days in a row without being able to intervene (our ETL wisely told us to hang back and call the PD when we saw him again, since drug dealers tend to be desperate, and occasionally armed) but that just made it all the more hilarious to watch when five cops came sprinting into the store and grabbed him on day four. Sorry you'll be spending the next 5+ years in prison, but maybe you'll be a little more smooth next time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 28, 2015)

TTOG: the med you requested is on back order FROM THE MANUFACTURER. I can't pull it out of my ass. I know other stores around us don't have it either because THEY have been transferring Rxs to US. If YOU want to "call the other pharmacies in the area," go for it, but I'm not going to...


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 29, 2015)

TTOG: You’re welcome, I guess (in response to the “thanks, I guess” I got from you after I was unsuccessfully able to find the item you were looking for)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aka: the half-a$$ed thanks because you didn't know what else to say.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2015)

TTOG (aka "Mother of the Year"): no, we can not refill your daughter's AuviQ. The manufacturer recalled ALL of them, it has NOTHING to do with Target. Sorry (not really) if "the others are too big and bulky," she will have to use one of them until the company finds a solution to the dosing issue. I'll be happy to transfer the Rx elsewhere, but I'm not "calling around to find out who still has some," because that would be futile. YOU find a pharmacy that is willing to dispense it (which would be against the law, btw) & let us know. Call me a "heartless bitch" all you want, I'M not the one who wants a known defective product for MY child's "deathly peanut allergy." Yes, I DO have kids and I sure as hell wouldn't want one for them if they had a "deathly allergy...." I wouldn't even trust it for my OWN allergies (which are serious, but not "deaDly!") Go ahead and call corporate, they are going to tell you the same thing....


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

"I don't care if it's deadly; it WORKS!"
"...and I'm TOO LAZY to call around...."


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2015)

To every guest: Put your fucking cart back!


----------



## calimero (Oct 30, 2015)

To that guest : I simply asked if you needed help, you said yes , you were in a motorized wheelchair and seemed to be struggling a bit. 
We chatted along the way while I put your items in your basket , you apologized many times for taking up my time , but it was pleasure to help you  ! 
You were physically struggling but you kept on smiling !


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 30, 2015)

TToG

You clearly were having an awful day. Your eyes were red and puffy and you had bags under your eyes. You just wanted to buy some beer and unwind but were 40 cents short. When you saw that you were just damn near to tears, going on about how shitty the day was. I decided to cover that last 40 cents to you and I'm really glad I did. I've never seen someone more grateful for something I did. You choked out constant thanks and blessings as you took your beer and walked off. I probably wouldn't have done it if you seemed like the alcoholic type, but damn girl you just looked like you needed that Bud Lite after a long day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry your prescription wasn't ready EARLY "like it ALWAYS is," but we got SLAMMED right after you dropped it off. You were told "20 minutes" and came back in 7. It was STILL ready in 15, so go ahead and bitch to the STL. When he got there, it was STILL earlier than your "promised time" & I'm glad he pointed that out to you. And thanks to the fact that you were too busy bitching to him, I was able to rip your receipt & place it in the bag BEFORE the survey printed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2015)

TTOG: No, we didn't sell out of the costumes fast. You just waited until last minute to buy one. Trying to buy a costume on Halloween is like trying to buy milk and bread during a blizzard. You won't have much luck.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 31, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: No, we didn't sell out of the costumes fast. You just waited until last minute to buy one. Trying to buy a costume on Halloween is like trying to buy milk and bread during a blizzard. You won't have much luck.


But they keep on trying.......


----------



## Redzee (Oct 31, 2015)

Ttog I am not responsible for our dairy delivery schedule. Do not complain to me that tms _should be finished because it's Saturday. _We stock when there's product to stock. If b#tching could the truck here sooner there would be no problem. In fact you could help...


----------



## Bosch (Oct 31, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: No, we didn't sell out of the costumes fast. You just waited until last minute to buy one. Trying to buy a costume on Halloween is like trying to buy milk and bread during a blizzard. You won't have much luck.



And try to return it tomorrow.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bosch said:


> And try to return it tomorrow.


Yes, I hate that.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 31, 2015)

To management: Please stop calling for back up when everyone but me is on a register. I told you twice, no I won't be coming up because of the guest that need some one to help them. Three guest pulls and two phone calls. Find some one to take the pulls and the calls I will ring otherwise? Fuck off!


----------



## lrou98 (Oct 31, 2015)

redcardmachine said:


> TTOG you make my job harder when you choose paper bags instead of plastic


We don't have paper bags. I've never seen a paper Target bag!  Never knew They existed...


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2015)

lrou98 said:


> We don't have paper bags. I've never seen a paper Target bag!  Never knew They existed...


I think they're in the same states that charge you for every plastic bag you use. Thankfully, I don't live in one of those states.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yep, we have 'em.
We also have guests who balk at 'paying for a bag' so they just carry their stuff down several lanes to an empty checklane & grab several bags.


----------



## tomthy (Oct 31, 2015)

TTOG - Please, I understand that you don't want to put your used cart back on the stack when exiting the store, BUT WHY DO YOU HAVE TO USE IT TO BARRICADE THE DOORS!?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2015)

No, ETL, I am not taking the fucking HBA key. And if you try and give it to me I'll stay in the TL office for the next 2 hours slowly TPCing bakery. And ignoring calls


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 2, 2015)

TTOG: Calling a manager over because YOUR BANK has switched the way they want their chip debit cards processed is not going to help. You don't want to believe me when I tell you that it's not Target but your bank? That's fine. What in the world did you think the 19-year-old GSA was going to say? Hmm?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I think they're in the same states that charge you for every plastic bag you use. Thankfully, I don't live in one of those states.





redeye58 said:


> Yep, we have 'em.
> We also have guests who balk at 'paying for a bag' so they just carry their stuff down several lanes to an empty checklane & grab several bags.


We only have paper bags, and have to charge 10 cents each. The county banned plastic bags and has secret shoppers that will fine the store if they give out plastic bags.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 2, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To every guest: Put your fucking cart back!
> 
> View attachment 1358



Looks like our exit more often than not. Also, you have a parking structure?



Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> You clearly were having an awful day. Your eyes were red and puffy and you had bags under your eyes. You just wanted to buy some beer and unwind but were 40 cents short. When you saw that you were just damn near to tears, going on about how shitty the day was. I decided to cover that last 40 cents to you and I'm really glad I did. I've never seen someone more grateful for something I did. You choked out constant thanks and blessings as you took your beer and walked off. I probably wouldn't have done it if you seemed like the alcoholic type, but damn girl you just looked like you needed that Bud Lite after a long day.



You're very kind. Just be careful if a GSTL/GSA or other leader is around; they may frown upon such a practice.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 3, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Looks like our exit more often than not. Also, you have a parking structure?


Yes, it's inside a shopping center. It's underground, so the world could be ending outside and we wouldn't know, haha.


----------



## Onizuka (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOG: You were really rude to me as I was trying to process your return. You came back to the Service Desk and I was prepared for the worst, but you actually apologized. I understand everyone has bad days and the whole thing was just a misunderstanding. I appreciate the fact that you took the time to come over and say sorry.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOG: You walk in through the cartwell doors, then proceed to steal the cart I was using to set aside some One Spot items. Like you just passed a whole line of carts, really?!


----------



## desertcoyote (Nov 3, 2015)

You have an issue every single time you shop in our store.  You complain, you moan and groan and yet you keep coming back because my ETLs didn't see you scamming for small amounts of cash every time you come in.  It must have surprised you when an ETL knew what you were doing and said no.  They checked every single price you said was wrong because of what "those signs said" and guess what?  Those signs were right.  You were in such a huff and said you'd never be back, but you were there the next week buying clearance candy and your usual shopping.  We also noticed that suddenly, all out prices were right.  What a shocking coincidence.


----------



## desertcoyote (Nov 3, 2015)

To ALL our guests today:

Why do you insist on coming into the store when it's raining or storming outside.  Go home, have a hot cup of tea and enjoy the weather.  Most of you can't drive when it's warm and sunny out, much less when it's pouring rain!  LOL


----------



## sher (Nov 4, 2015)

To that phone guest, I understand the website said we have it, but we don't fecking have it! The website is wrong often. We didn't cancel your order for any other reason than the item being out of stock.

And I'm not gonna let you take advantage of these people who are already shorthanded and being pulled away to cashier and to help guests who took the time to come into the store. You want a personal shopper you do it through the proper channels-curbside or store pickup. 

I hate these people. We have one that always calls and asks for a hl department and we have one who always calls for sl and then her husband picks up the stuff. So if she needs new sizes, he's back to exchange. It's bullshit. All these lazy shopping methods we have now and they wanna call and make someone run back and forth between a phone and the rest of the store.


----------



## ANE (Nov 4, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: No, we didn't sell out of the costumes fast. You just waited until last minute to buy one. Trying to buy a costume on Halloween is like trying to buy milk and bread during a blizzard. You won't have much luck.



Or like trying to buy eggs and bread during the Black Thursday rush.  BTW that happened last year.  A guy actually waited an hour and a half in the mega line to pay!  When he finally got to my register he said, "Man,  I picked the wrong evening to run out I?" Lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 4, 2015)

ANE said:


> Or like trying to buy eggs and bread during the Black Thursday rush.  BTW that happened last year.  A guy actually waited an hour and a half in the mega line to pay!  When he finally got to my register he said, "Man,  I picked the wrong evening to run out I?" Lol


I had someone buying a turkey! They were doing their thanksgiving meal on Friday and forgot to buy one! He asked me if I thought it would thaw before noon. I told him to try the Butterball hotline & even googled the number for him. Lol!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 4, 2015)

TTOG: thank you for the compliment. We usually get bitched at. It's nice to hear something positive for once


----------



## XxPhen0xX (Nov 4, 2015)

TTOG: I understand that I'm "security" but if I don't know where something is, I'll gladly get someone who does. That's what RADIOS are for. Don't fucking walk away and get angry at me for not knowing.


----------



## ElectricZone (Nov 5, 2015)

When I worked at Target I was simply appalled at how careless parents could be with their kids. But this one incident really takes the cake and makes me shake my head to this day. This happened when I was backing up the frontlanes.

TTOG: What in gods name would make you think it would be ok to leave your newborn baby with a Target Team Member on a busy Friday night? No I will not watch your newborn baby for you while you run back to electronics to pick up a "few" things you forgot to get. I am not a babysitter and I do not want that on my conscious nor do i want the responsibility if god forbid something happened to that baby. Seriously the fact that you even thought about leaving your child behind for your selfish reasons pisses me off.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOG: no, I'm not going to let you use a buy one get one coupon while you get a $5 gift card and I don't care if someone else did it before, that'd be essentially giving you money to steal from us.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOG with literally seven children under age 10 in one cart who are all of course obnoxiously loud: I heard you tell a fellow TM its hard to shop with seven children.  First, stop having kids. Second, it was past 10pm, so I doubt you needed to be there at all. Third, stop having kids.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## tomthy (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOG:

Why did you give me $100 dollars as a tip after I took your cart like an entire week ago!?  I.....................thank you


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOG: I only had one scan left on my Cartwheel Barcode today after using it on so many other guests, but when I saw you in line in front of me on my break with about $1500 in women's clothes, I decided to use it on you instead of on my one measly pair of leggings and socks. All I was expecting was a thank you and to pay full price for my clothes. What I was NOT expecting was for you to see your new total and insist upon paying for my items as well. It was only 3 things, but after the day I had, you really made me cry. Thank you so much.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 5, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOG: no, I'm not going to let you use a buy one get one coupon while you get a $5 gift card and I don't care if someone else did it before, that'd be essentially giving you money to steal from us.


There is absolutely no policy to reject coupons on items that are part of giftcard promotions. Corporate knows when these coupons are being released and intentionally times the giftcard promotions to coincide with them to drive sales.

You're in the wrong, not the guest.



qmosqueen said:


>


Let's pretend the person who wrote that doesn't have horrific spelling and leave it at that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 5, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> There is absolutely no policy to reject coupons on items that are part of giftcard promotions. Corporate knows when these coupons are being released and intentionally times the giftcard promotions to coincide with them to drive sales.
> 
> You're in the wrong, not the guest.


That's what I was thinking as well. I've used BOGO coupons on GC items and never had an issue before...


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 5, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOG: no, I'm not going to let you use a buy one get one coupon while you get a $5 gift card and I don't care if someone else did it before, that'd be essentially giving you money to steal from us.



Why not? As long as the guest has the correct items and is otherwise following the rules for that coupon, there's no reason not to accept it.



LadyCynide said:


> TTOG: I only had one scan left on my Cartwheel Barcode today after using it on so many other guests, but when I saw you in line in front of me on my break with about $1500 in women's clothes, I decided to use it on you instead of on my one measly pair of leggings and socks. All I was expecting was a thank you and to pay full price for my clothes. What I was NOT expecting was for you to see your new total and insist upon paying for my items as well. It was only 3 things, but after the day I had, you really made me cry. Thank you so much.



GTC to you! BECAUSE OF YOU...


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 6, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Why not? As long as the guest has the correct items and is otherwise following the rules for that coupon, there's no reason not to accept it.



As per our GSTL we're not allowed to accept them because we can't give out a gift card for an item that is becoming free with that coupon. So, either we can ring up the transaction so that the gift card wouldn't be prompted or we can give the gift card and give back the coupon. Either way, most of the time even if you are ringing up the BOGO coupon and a gift card, the system auto-denies anyway, but it seems a lot of cashiers at my store are accepting them anyways.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> As per our GSTL we're not allowed to accept them because we can't give out a gift card for an item that is becoming free with that coupon. So, either we can ring up the transaction so that the gift card wouldn't be prompted or we can give the gift card and give back the coupon. Either way, most of the time even if you are ringing up the BOGO coupon and a gift card, the system auto-denies anyway, but it seems a lot of cashiers at my store are accepting them anyways.


I've never had the system deny it??? I just used one the other day and it went though and gave me the gift card. I didn't realize it was a gift card item though because the signs weren't up. The cashier handed me the gift card during the transaction and the coupon scanned fine at the end....


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 6, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I've never had the system deny it??? I just used one the other day and it went though and gave me the gift card. I didn't realize it was a gift card item though because the signs weren't up. The cashier handed me the gift card during the transaction and the coupon scanned fine at the end....


I've had both the self-checkout registers and normal register say that it doesn't recognize it/doesn't match any of the items bought and gave the option to either "accept anyway" or "decline". So... yeah. I never have tried to use BOGO coupons with any gift card deals at either my store/other stores so I don't know anything about being on the other end of it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeh, those don't work together at my store either.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2015)

TTOG: you purchased an NOP item 2 days ago. I JUST went through them a couple weeks ago and pulled all of the out of dates. There's no way in hell the one you purchased expired in 2013!!! Never mind the fact that the packaging doesn't even match the one currently on the shelf. Nice try, but it's not going to work.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 6, 2015)

TTOG: You left your cart of merchandise unattended, outside the restrooms, for 5 minutes, and you are absolutely SHOCKED when your items are stolen. You through a massive fit, even claiming you were going to press charges. You just would NOT shut up the entire time while AP reprinted your receipt and my ETL-GE refunded your money. Guess what? When AP checked the cameras, they found the cart in Cosmetics. Some guy just grabbed her cart and pushed it over a couple of aisles. And guess who we saw you meet up with before you left? That guy. So now, Leadership is making sure that all the GSA/GSTL's and Service Desk TM's know to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## redcardmachine (Nov 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I think they're in the same states that charge you for every plastic bag you use. Thankfully, I don't live in one of those states.


No we don't charge for plastic


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2015)

redcardmachine said:


> No we don't charge for plastic


Oh, ok. I know Washington DC does. I went to a CVS there once and I was so cheap that I just carried everything by hand, haha.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> I've had both the self-checkout registers and normal register say that it doesn't recognize it/doesn't match any of the items bought and gave the option to either "accept anyway" or "decline". So... yeah. I never have tried to use BOGO coupons with any gift card deals at either my store/other stores so I don't know anything about being on the other end of it.


Mine were all on Glade items. I had 3 coupons. One was for a free oil refill when you bought the plug-in, & I had 2 BOGO sprays. Maybe that's why???


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 7, 2015)

Firefox said:


> TTOG: You left your cart of merchandise unattended, outside the restrooms, for 5 minutes, and you are absolutely SHOCKED when your items are stolen. You through a massive fit, even claiming you were going to press charges. You just would NOT shut up the entire time while AP reprinted your receipt and my ETL-GE refunded your money. Guess what? When AP checked the cameras, they found the cart in Cosmetics. Some guy just grabbed her cart and pushed it over a couple of aisles. And guess who we saw you meet up with before you left? That guy. So now, Leadership is making sure that all the GSA/GSTL's and Service Desk TM's know to keep an eye out for them.


So she bought a bunch of stuff, left it unattended while her friend hid the cart, then threw a fit and got her money back for the items that were still in the store?

Sounds like she came out even and the store still has their merchandise.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 7, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> So she bought a bunch of stuff, left it unattended while her friend hid the cart, then threw a fit and got her money back for the items that were still in the store?
> 
> Sounds like she came out even and the store still has their merchandise.


Unless the guy grabbed the bags and walked out with them....then they got the merchandise AND their $$ back.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> As per our GSTL we're not allowed to accept them because we can't give out a gift card for an item that is becoming free with that coupon. So, either we can ring up the transaction so that the gift card wouldn't be prompted or we can give the gift card and give back the coupon. Either way, most of the time even if you are ringing up the BOGO coupon and a gift card, the system auto-denies anyway, but it seems a lot of cashiers at my store are accepting them anyways.




Your GSTL has misunderstood Target's coupon policy. The system never auto-denies coupons due to the giftcard offer. If it is denying it odds are the coupon is for the wrong item.

The closest thing to what your GSTL is stating that is actual policy is that if a guest uses a BOGO coupon they may only use one coupon of the opposite kind towards the items.

ie. Two toothpaste's. They use a manufacturer BOGO coupon. They may use a Target coupon on the non-free item. 

If the BOGO was a Target coupon then they may use a manufacturer's coupon on the non-free item.

They may not use a BOGO coupon of one variety and then two coupons of the other variety because we don't accept coupons on free items.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2015)

TTOG: Your reaction when I told you Halloween costumes were 90% was priceless, haha. Enjoy.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 7, 2015)

I used another BOGO today on the glade items. There was no issue.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 7, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Your GSTL has misunderstood Target's coupon policy. The system never auto-denies coupons due to the giftcard offer. If it is denying it odds are the coupon is for the wrong item.
> 
> The closest thing to what your GSTL is stating that is actual policy is that if a guest uses a BOGO coupon they may only use one coupon of the opposite kind towards the items.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm trying to understand this but I'm pretty tired so I may be misunderstanding but the items in question (in reference to my TTOG) were Dove body washes. I'm assuming the gift card was for three Dove products... the person had four Dove items (two regular body washes, and two Dove Men+Care) and two BOGO coupons that said "buy one Dove product get the Dove Men + Care for free". 

Another time was for some of those Febreze car fresheners or something that were like buy some Febreze get some free car fresheners... both times the system didn't link the coupons to anything... :S  

So I'm thinking that the first one wouldn't be able wouldn't have been able to be used because four products, one gift card and two things free doesn't sound right... I don't know if the last one should have been accepted because I feel like they were trying to use two of the same coupon also...

[/long post]


----------



## tomthy (Nov 7, 2015)

TTOG  (not really a "guest" but hey give me a break)

Two guys come into the store in orange polo's.  One of them is carrying a strange silver canister with a scary looking nozzle on it.  First guy whispers to me, "Hey pal".  My instant reaction is, "oh no, these guys are here to kill me".  I get ready to kick the first guy between the legs and then attack the second.  "We're here to talk to the LOD about a pest problem, we just dont want anyone in the store to hear us", the guy says.  "Oh, yeah let me get him for you".  My heart settles down and goes into stand-by mode.  LAter in the day I see another one of these guys..............I'm ready........ready for when they attack me with that bug killer....................it was a busy day


----------



## sher (Nov 7, 2015)

Target still gets paid for the free things from those manufacturer coupons. It's free for the guest but target isn't losing out on the money.

You can use two of the same coupon. I think the policy is still 4 identical coupons. Did you read the fine print, though? I always read the fine print, because a lot of couponers are trying to cheat the system. Most of the ones that don't work are because they got the wrong size or flavor/type, didn't realize they needed to buy multiple, it expired, or they're just hoping you'll accept the coupons without checking. Sometimes they just don't work and you have to manually enter it, though.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'm aware about the manually entering coupons, but I just feel like there was something fishy going on with Dove-coupon-guest. Apparently (according to other people at my store) she's basically a (self-admitted) shopping addict who tries to always use coupons that don't match anything and insists that we take them.


----------



## sher (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just saying you should read the whole coupon so if something *seems* fishy, it will be either confirmed or not. I've had a genuine coupon that didn't work quite right. Ben and Jerry sends coupons for free pints if you complain (and probably every other company too) and it's for a free pint but it takes $5 off when they're only ~$3 at target. Had to be done a certain way to work properly, but there was nothing fishy on my end. Not saying everything was on the up and up in your situation, but if I was an upstanding coupon user and was turned away because of a "feeling," I'd be annoyed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 8, 2015)

One time we had a guest using Suave coupons that said buy one get one free. Everything matched up, but it was trying to take $5 off a $2.89 item. I manually entered in $2.89, but the guest argued I can't change what the coupon does. Of course the GSTL took her side


----------



## Marrodox (Nov 8, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> One time we had a guest using Suave coupons that said buy one get one free. Everything matched up, but it was trying to take $5 off a $2.89 item. I manually entered in $2.89, but the guest argued I can't change what the coupon does. Of course the GSTL took her side


If any of my GSAs did that, I believe AP would drag them by their ears to come receive a CCA. AP and myself are ultra strict about our coupon policy. We love honest couponers, all good on them, but the rest of them... well, yeah. You aren't allowed to receive cash back from coupons, so that's a K4 Discounts -> K2(?) Mfr -> Proper amount. You were totally doing the right thing in that case.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to understand this but I'm pretty tired so I may be misunderstanding but the items in question (in reference to my TTOG) were Dove body washes. I'm assuming the gift card was for three Dove products... the person had four Dove items (two regular body washes, and two Dove Men+Care) and two BOGO coupons that said "buy one Dove product get the Dove Men + Care for free".
> 
> Another time was for some of those Febreze car fresheners or something that were like buy some Febreze get some free car fresheners... both times the system didn't link the coupons to anything... :S
> 
> ...


When there is a gc promo, that processes at the time the items are scanned. The BOGO coupons don't process until the end, so there shouldn't be an issue. Target still gets reimbursed for the product when they redeem the coupon. Now, if it's a BOGO store promo, that won't work because the system won't recognize both items (since one is already free,) UNLESS it's a B2/3/4G1. Sometimes, they try to use multiple BOGO coupons with these to get ALL of them free. 

I did a Dove transaction similar to the one you mentioned and had no issue. I bought 2 regular Dove body washes & 2 Dove Men's, used a BOGO coupon & got the $5 gc. It was a $5 gc when you bought 4.


----------



## lrou98 (Nov 9, 2015)

To several guests.....I ask how you are doing today and I'm sincere about it, I listen to your answer and I react accordingly.  Now when I ask how are you today, you reply with something like, "Fine and I don't want a card!" Well guess what, I still have to ask you.  Then you treat me like an idiot and I explain that is part of my job.  There's no way around it Bitches, it's one question and one answer....make the process easier and don't be an asshole.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2015)

Marrodox said:


> If any of my GSAs did that, I believe AP would drag them by their ears to come receive a CCA. AP and myself are ultra strict about our coupon policy. We love honest couponers, all good on them, but the rest of them... well, yeah. You aren't allowed to receive cash back from coupons, so that's a K4 Discounts -> K2(?) Mfr -> Proper amount. You were totally doing the right thing in that case.



This. BOGO coupons don't have a set amount that they discount, but rather a maximum. In @dannyy315's case, the coupon would've been good _up to _$5, i.e. it would only take off $5 if the price of the item was at least $5.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 10, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> This. BOGO coupons don't have a set amount that they discount, but rather a maximum. In @dannyy315's case, the coupon would've been good _up to _$5, i.e. it would only take off $5 if the price of the item was at least $5.


Some automatically take off the maximum if the total purchase is over the maximum allowed. It all depends on the particular coupon. This doesn't just happen at our store, though, I've had it happen at other stores as well.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 11, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Some automatically take off the maximum if the total purchase is over the maximum allowed. It all depends on the particular coupon. This doesn't just happen at our store, though, I've had it happen at other stores as well.



That has been happening since I was a cashier. What I posted above is how the coupon is supposed to work, but whoever wrote the POS software overlooked that small detail because apparently the software engineers are expected to Vibe too.

I remember when BOGO coupons required you to type in the amount. I was happy when the POS started requiring you to select an item until I realized that it was just taking off the maximum value of the coupon.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> That has been happening since I was a cashier. What I posted above is how the coupon is supposed to work, but whoever wrote the POS software overlooked that small detail because apparently the software engineers are expected to Vibe too.
> 
> I remember when BOGO coupons required you to type in the amount. I was happy when the POS started requiring you to select an item until I realized that it was just taking off the maximum value of the coupon.


It's not our POS software, it's the coupon. It happens at other stores too. It's the same type of coding that allows them to use one barcode on multiple products (and scammers to make fake coupons)...rather than actually code the coupon correctly so it picks up the item/price, they use a "generic barcode" for $5.99 or whatever the max allowed is. A friend who worked at a grocery store tested this with an item that was from the same manufacturer, but not the correct item (think it was a Unilever brand) and it took off the maximum.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 12, 2015)

TToG

IT'S YOU. THAT COUPONER WITH THE GIANT WAD OF COUPONS WHERE NEARLY EVERY ITEM PROMPTED THE "ACCEPT ANYWAYS" SCREEN and that backup cashier took them all anyways zzz

Oh boy was I glad to see you in my lane. Rung up all the items and then prepared for battle because you hid the fact you had coupons until the very end so I was faced with the wad and all the bags in your cart. Nice. Try. Your whole "no english" crap won't work on me either you clearly know what you're doing and what's going on. No I won't accept a salt shaker coupon for a container of salt. No I won't take this coupon for a 6 pack of Sparkle for that one roll. Pretty much ALL of your coupons were like that. "No coupon no coupon" you said as you put items back on the counter for me to put back when I rejected each coupon. "No shop" you say as you walk away from the cart leaving me victorious. The GSA apologised to the guest, but told me I did the right thing and I did great. That felt so damn good.


----------



## lurker (Nov 12, 2015)

To that one guest, regarding flex fill. 
Guest: I'm here to pickup my order. 
Me: It doesn't appear to be ready. 
Guest: Why? 
Me: Did you get an email confirmation? 
Guest: No.  
Me: Well since you placed the order 5 minutes ago, I'll have see if they can do now. 
Did you really think if the  plastic bin,  not on the shelf, it will just magically appear in guest services by the time you walk up from domestics!!!!
You now have to wait while we work it in the system, please next time come to guest services and we will help you the old fashion way.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> IT'S YOU. THAT COUPONER WITH THE GIANT WAD OF COUPONS WHERE NEARLY EVERY ITEM PROMPTED THE "ACCEPT ANYWAYS" SCREEN and that backup cashier took them all anyways zzz
> 
> Oh boy was I glad to see you in my lane. Rung up all the items and then prepared for battle because you hid the fact you had coupons until the very end so I was faced with the wad and all the bags in your cart. Nice. Try. Your whole "no english" crap won't work on me either you clearly know what you're doing and what's going on. No I won't accept a salt shaker coupon for a container of salt. No I won't take this coupon for a 6 pack of Sparkle for that one roll. Pretty much ALL of your coupons were like that. "No coupon no coupon" you said as you put items back on the counter for me to put back when I rejected each coupon. "No shop" you say as you walk away from the cart leaving me victorious. The GSA apologised to the guest, but told me I did the right thing and I did great. That felt so damn good.



You did perfectly. It might be just me, but I rather enjoy going through a couponer's wad of coupons and declining almost all of them. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hear that sound?
It's the sound of a SMACKDOWN!!


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 12, 2015)

I love me a good smackdown during work. Best part was I was just there for backup since I was hardlines that day. I could have just barely missed her but luck was on my side~

I kind of wish she could have called the GSA over to complain so it could have been a double smackdown since that particular one is pretty good at being passive aggressive to couponers (makes my little heart flutter when she does it too). 

SrTL saw it too and was pretty impressed. Overall it was a nice win


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 14, 2015)

I wish the GSTL's/GSA would start standing up to couponers. One is OK, and will assist the cashiers if they ask for help, but the other three GSA/TL's and the GE will always just roll over and accept all the coupons. It's infuriating.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2015)

Consistency is a good way to drive them off.
If there's even ONE who rolls over, they'll come in looking for that ONE.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ttog: thanks for inspiring me to get a new avatar after you asked me where the vhs tapes are located.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 14, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Ttog: thanks for inspiring me to get a new avatar after you asked me where the vhs tapes are located.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

As an ex electronics TM I remember the dumb questions all too well.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 14, 2015)

TToG;

I'm sorry your returning an entire cart of assorted Olay products without a receipt but I am putting this on a snow flake giftcard and there's nothing you can do about it because I know it's stolen by the way your teeth are holding on for dear life.


----------



## carramrod (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe it's because I'm just a mean person, but when I'm pissed off or bored, I love to head out to the front lanes with a copy of the coupon policy and slowly stalk my way up and down the registers looking for the tell-tale piles of identical items lined up on the belt. Then I slide over and spend some time reading the fine print on all the coupons and checking the bar codes. The GSA's at my store are too afraid to stand up and do anything so the couponers always get really sad and/or mad when I point out that this one is photocopied, which is fraud, these are for the wrong items, and these three expired two months ago. This one isn't good for travel size, and these are all from another retailer. You can only use one of these per day. Oh, and this one is totally fake and you couldn't even spell Kleenex right. Sorry. Then they dump the whole cart and stomp out saying that they're going to Wal-Mart. Please do. They might not care when you rip them off, but I sure do.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 15, 2015)

I had a funny conversation with a guest on the phone this weekend.

Guest: "I was wondering if you have a few toys from the flyer. Do you have item x, item y, and item z?" (I forget what they were called)

Me: (After spending a few minutes trying to find them) "Sorry, I'm having trouble finding them. Which page in the flyer were they?"

Guest: "Page 8"

Me: "All I see are kitchen appliances. Are you sure you're not looking at a flyer from a different store?"

Guest: "No, I'm looking at it right now and it says Toys R Us."

Me: "This is Target  -_- "

*Guest hangs up*


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 15, 2015)

TTOG: you come in every Sunday night and seek me out just to hit on me. You are also over 40 and I am in my late 20s. I keep telling you I am not single (which is a lie) because I am asexual and you are making me extremely uncomfortable. Please leave me alone. Thank you.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2015)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: you come in every Sunday night and seek me out just to hit on me. You are also over 40 and I am in my late 20s. I keep telling you I am not single (which is a lie) because I am asexual and you are making me extremely uncomfortable. Please leave me alone. Thank you.


Time to call AP?
You shouldn't have to tolerate that AT ALL.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 15, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Time to call AP?
> You shouldn't have to tolerate that AT ALL.




Agreed. 
The next time you go into work tell your AP what has been happening so that if it happens again you can get on your walkie, call them, or the LOD and have the doucenozzle escorted out of the store forever.


----------



## Zone Red (Nov 15, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Ttog: thanks for inspiring me to get a new avatar after you asked me where the vhs tapes are located.



You should have sent them to Radio Shack.

Oh, wait.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Guest: "No, I'm looking at it right now and it says Toys R Us."
> 
> Me: "This is Target  -_- "
> 
> *Guest hangs up*


----------



## queencat (Nov 16, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> TToG;
> 
> I'm sorry your returning an entire cart of assorted Olay products without a receipt but I am putting this on a snow flake giftcard and there's nothing you can do about it because I know it's stolen by the way your teeth are holding on for dear life.


Wait, why a snowflake giftcard?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 16, 2015)

To the local Fishing and Wildlife agency: don't tell people that the can get a fishing license at Target. I did not enjoy telling a guest that they couldn't get one. I don't give a shit if you can get one at Walmart; last I checked I wear a red shirt to work, not blue.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> I love me a good smackdown during work. Best part was I was just there for backup since I was hardlines that day. I could have just barely missed her but luck was on my side~
> 
> I kind of wish she could have called the GSA over to complain so it could have been a double smackdown since that particular one is pretty good at being passive aggressive to couponers (makes my little heart flutter when she does it too).
> 
> SrTL saw it too and was pretty impressed. Overall it was a nice win



The coupon scanners WAIT for people who are on backup cashier to come up. They think these people don't know as much about coupons and just want to get back out on the floor. Just the other day o got one and I was the same way. No you can't buy this small glade candle and use this coupon for the big glade candles. No you can't use this 20$ electric toothbrush coupon on a single toothbrush. No you can't buy this travel size razor and use a coupon for fusion cartridges..


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Nov 16, 2015)

And the fact that you are "on the phone with corporate right now" does not bother me. Bring it on


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 17, 2015)

queencat said:


> Wait, why a snowflake giftcard?



Because the guest was just that much of a special snowflake, of course.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 17, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Ttog: thanks for inspiring me to get a new avatar after you asked me where the vhs tapes are located.



We actually had VHS tapes at my store for a couple years after I was hired. We had this older man who would come to the store every so often to get an 8-pack of cassettes, and he always seemed to go through my line. Blew my mind that we still carried them.


----------



## KingBear (Nov 17, 2015)

ClearanceMaster said:


> No you can't buy this small glade candle and use this coupon for the big glade candles.



*This* is the one that gets everyone at my store, myself included. "Oh, well, I don't know how big a 'large' Glade candle is supposed to be. I guess this is big **K1**" BZZZT, WRONG, the big ones are SO much bigger and larger! Glade, specify these size things in your coupons, for the love of honey! Save my sanity!


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 17, 2015)

queencat said:


> Wait, why a snowflake giftcard?



I put it on a snowflake giftcard because our drug addict thieves like to come in and get a giftcard and then take them down to the good ol' giftcard exchange machine and get cash back.  If you put it on a weird shaped giftcard they can't put said giftcard into the machine so they're forced to spend the money in the store =]


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2015)

TTOG: yes, I realize "I work there," but that doesn't mean I'm not there for a reason. I had meds to pick up as well, I wasn't there just to shoot the shit. It doesn't give you the right to jump the line in front of me


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 17, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: yes, I realize "I work there," but that doesn't mean I'm not there for a reason. I had meds to pick up as well, I wasn't there just to shoot the shit. It doesn't give you the right to jump the line in front of me


Bring a sweatshirt or change of clothes. Haven't had this problem since I started doing this.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Bring a sweatshirt or change of clothes. Haven't had this problem since I started doing this.


It was my day off, so I was in jeans and a sweater. She just recognized me.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 17, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> TToG;
> 
> I'm sorry your returning an entire cart of assorted Olay products without a receipt but I am putting this on a snow flake giftcard and there's nothing you can do about it because I know it's stolen by the way your teeth are holding on for dear life.


NOOOOOPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEE. *No* HBA returns without a receipt or card get processed at the service desk at my store.


----------



## KingBear (Nov 17, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> I put it on a snowflake giftcard because our drug addict thieves like to come in and get a giftcard and then take them down to the good ol' giftcard exchange machine and get cash back.  If you put it on a weird shaped giftcard they can't put said giftcard into the machine so they're forced to spend the money in the store =]


Hold on, there's machines that do this? I never really knew what happens to those kinds of no-receipters, I just knew they typically leave the store immediately. I may have to follow this strategy and see what results we get.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 18, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> NOOOOOPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEE. *No* HBA returns without a receipt or card get processed at the service desk at my store.


We tried this but we got called racists and had a few guests scream and yell about it.  How do you get away with that.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> We tried this but we got called racists and had a few guests scream and yell about it.  How do you get away with that.


Leadership that has your back.


----------



## jadzia (Nov 18, 2015)

TToG - Thank you for coming to Electronics and leaving your half eaten pizza and popcorn at the boat. When I pointed out where the trashcan was, you demanded to speak to a manager because I was "ignorant and insufferable" (wtf?) and the pizza wasn't up to your apparently very high "standards." Just a reminder, you're shopping at TARGET.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 18, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> We tried this but we got called racists and had a few guests scream and yell about it.  How do you get away with that.



By standing your ground. By having Leadership that has your back. And by having an AP team that isn't against escorting those kinds of guests out of the store.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 19, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> We tried this but we got called racists and had a few guests scream and yell about it.  How do you get away with that.


What @Firefox and @redeye58 said!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 20, 2015)

TTOG: I don't care what the doctor's office told you. They don't set the price, you can repeat, "they said it would only be $40..." until you're blue in the face, it's not going to change the price.

Next time you go see the doctor, tell them, "the pharmacy said it would be $5" & see how far that gets you there....


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 20, 2015)

TTOG: How fucking stupid can you be to light a candle in the middle of an aisle? You lack any common sense whatsoever.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: How fucking stupid can you be to light a candle in the middle of an aisle? You lack any common sense whatsoever.


I wanted to know what it smelled like.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: How fucking stupid can you be to light a candle in the middle of an aisle? You lack any common sense whatsoever.


Well how else are they going to summon the spirit of Satan? It's the only thing missing from making this literally Hell.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 21, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> I wanted to know what it smelled like.


It didn't smell like anything actually. It was a pretty shitty candle.


----------



## Streetdate (Nov 21, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Well how else are they going to summon the spirit of Satan? It's the only thing missing from making this literally Hell.



Some of the guests do a pretty good impression of him though.


----------



## LazerKitty (Nov 21, 2015)

jadzia said:


> TToG - Thank you for coming to Electronics and leaving your half eaten pizza and popcorn at the boat. When I pointed out where the trashcan was, you demanded to speak to a manager because I was "ignorant and insufferable" (wtf?) and the pizza wasn't up to your apparently very high "standards." Just a reminder, you're shopping at TARGET.


Omg I'm sorry that happened to you. But that is the funniest thing I've ever read on here. "Your mere presence is insufferable" fucking idiots.


----------



## LazerKitty (Nov 21, 2015)

TTOG Thanks for opening every cosmects item you freaking touched, even after I politely asked that you do not do that! 
I swear I have to defect so much product because of testers and package ruiners. Savages!


----------



## calimero (Nov 21, 2015)

To that guest who opened 7 different packs of girl socks , and tried one sock from each and left them on the floor ... 
WTF ????


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 21, 2015)

TTOG: I was coming out of the backroom on my way to punch out for the day. You were staring at the back wall of tv's. Seriously, when you asked me if I could help you, I about died. Then a wonderful thing happened. You asked me if we have a pet department. I can't even turn the tv on in the break room because it involves 2 remotes. If you did ask about a tv, I would have tried my best, but it would have been a crap shoot!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 22, 2015)

To that one guest, I don't care if your 12 or 102.. I still legally have to ask you for your ID when you buy nicotine patches. And swearing at me while I call for a GSA and then telling to go get ****ed isn't gonna help.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 22, 2015)

Firefox said:


> By standing your ground. By having Leadership that has your back. And by having an AP team that isn't against escorting those kinds of guests out of the store.



Ohhhh you mean AP team that actually does something. Okay, that's part of our problem rofl.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Nov 22, 2015)

popper213 said:


> To that one guest, I don't care if your 12 or 102.. I still legally have to ask you for your ID when you buy nicotine patches. And swearing at me while I call for a GSA and then telling to go get ****ed isn't gonna help.



To be fair it was probably the lack of nicotine talking not the person haha.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOG: I don't care if it's for thanksgiving, we can't sell individual dinnerware items for the same price as the 4 person dinnerware sets. Just be thankful that you get to have a thanksgiving meal with your family while the rest of us will be working.


----------



## thatGSgal (Nov 22, 2015)

I work at guest services and it was raining the other day and I witnessed a guest slip and almost fall in several drops of water all over the floor even with the wet floor signs up. (it seems as if someone shook out their umbrella in the store)

I went to clean up the water on the floor when you (a new guest) line up to be waited on at the service desk. I tell you it will just be a moment as I clean up the mess with paper towels and you get all huffy at me and ask, "how long is this going to take? I have things to do."
Well, EXCUSE ME for trying to save my ass, Target's ass, and the ass of someone else that might slip. 
No, no, you're right. You should come first, I'll clean up the spill later. Just make sure on your way out that you don't accidentally slip in a puddle of water and break your back.
**** you.

It literally took me less than 30 seconds to clean up the water.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2015)

From a lurker:
To that mom who thought it would be cute to let your two boys torment a barista by letting them DEMAND she write the names of their favorite superheros on their cups. They then said she spelled it wrong & insisted on a 'new' cup.
After the third cup, she looked over your shoulder & you turned around to see a long line of angry guests giving you death glares but that didn't stop you from continuing your passive-aggressive pace while you then asked the barista which holiday drink was better. 
You're 'kids-will-be-kids' smile did nothing to dissipate the foul crowd & it was heartening to see them push past you & your devil spawn while fixing their coffee, etc while the baristas lingered over your drinks.
I hope they dropped them in the car.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh my god! That's so bad. you did charge them for the extra cups.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2015)

Back when I worked there, we were never allowed to charge for additional cups.
When two kids were fighting over cake pops & dropped them, I was told to replace them at no charge.
I've been told by my SB buddies that if a guest is 'inconvenienced', the LOD will walk them over to SB & direct them to fix the guest a free drink for their trouble.
A TL in seasonal found a nearly empty SB cup sitting on one of his displays & pitched it. 15-20 minutes later a guest came looking for their drink. When they were told it 'was likely tossed', the guest got mad & demanded a replacement. They got it.
A big piece of the reason I left.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOG: Too bad so sad that you didn't like my answer when you tried to get those 49.99 boots for 27.99 because a Merona tag (with a completely different size) was attached to it. The brand of the boots said something other than Merona, so, NO, you can't have it for nearly half the actual price. 

When GSTL came over and I was explaining the issue, the guest looked at me and said very snidely, the manager is handling it now. Um, I am management, you stupid bitch. I bet you hated the smirk on my face when the GSTL told you the same thing I did. Fuck you very much.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 22, 2015)

TToGuest

Why


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToGuest
> 
> Why


Woah, you guys still have the 5 hour energies? Ours haven't been restocked in what seems like forever


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOG: yes, I can "sub" for something that is OOS, but there's no way in hell in giving you the BRAND bottle that's twice as big for the same price as the U&U that is on sale.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToGuest
> 
> Why


Why did you toss it? 
I WASN'T FINISHED WITH IT!!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToGuest
> 
> Why


It's one thing if it's half full on a shelf, that could be an honest mistake. But this is laziness in the ugliest form.



PullMonkey said:


> Woah, you guys still have the 5 hour energies? Ours haven't been restocked in what seems like forever


We've always had the multipacks by pharmacy, but we got the individual ones a couple weeks ago. Love them.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 22, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> Woah, you guys still have the 5 hour energies? Ours haven't been restocked in what seems like forever



That's the first thing I noticed as well. I usually get asked at least once a day if we have 5-hour energy, and the answer has always been no. But what is neat is that we got a cool Red Bull cooler so that we have cold red bulls at the checklanes, which is another thing I get asked a lot.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToGuest
> 
> Why


So many people come in complaining that we dont have those 5-hour energy drinks.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 22, 2015)

It's funny cos no one ever buys them here


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 23, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> To be fair it was probably the lack of nicotine talking not the person haha.



Good point. ^.^ but im still one of those people who takes things kinda personally. oops.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 23, 2015)

Mall security: STOP CALLING ME ON MY PERSONAL PHONE! I don't live at Target, so don't call me on my personal phone unless I just got off the phone with you! I'm tired of having my personal time interrupted by you folks.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 23, 2015)

TTOG: despite what you may believe, we fill Rxs for more than just YOUR family. You are no better than anyone else & can wait.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 23, 2015)

TTOG: Ewww, please don't smoke while I'm giving you a carry-out. I'm doing you a favor, show some respect.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 23, 2015)

TTOG: you told me not once, not twice, but three times that I ruined your day when I refused to accept your expired coupon.  Sorry. The toughest gstl was on duty, and I may have pressed her to allow me to accept it if you were a bit nicer about it, even though she probably would've said no anyway


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 25, 2015)

TTOG: you said you'd be back at 4, so I put your "ready" time at 3:30. NO, you DIDN'T tell "the other girl," you'd be back at 2, you told ME you'd be back at 4. If you're going to lie, at least make sure you remember to whom you spoke.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 25, 2015)

To that one guest: in order to get the buy 3, get 1 free deal on the canned soda, they have to be all coke or all Pepsi products not a combination of the two. They both just happened to be on sale at the same time.


----------



## sher (Nov 27, 2015)

To that one guest shopping for a microwave, I assure you there's no difference when the button says start/pause vs start/stop. You've used a microwave, befor, yes? Also you can pause the microwave by opening it. The button is redundant and how often are you even pausing your microwave!?

But if you wanna pay more for under a centimeter difference on each dimension (she made me measure it y'all because the display and the tiny difference in cubic feet on the info list wasn't a clear enough picture for her) and that fingerprint magnet aluminum door, be my guest be my guest. She was asking me what the price dif was for and I told her it was because of the aluminum door and the hair difference in the size and she insisted that button was the reason to go with the more expensive microwave.


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 27, 2015)

TT Multiple Guests: 

(Passive) I'm sorry I could not pull your online flexible order in time
(Aggressive) I wish you knew how busy we were catching up with the other guests that did their own shopping or prior online orders
(Passive) Please be patient
(Aggressive) We're doing the best we can, gosh.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 27, 2015)

TTOG: sorry, your doctor hasn't called in a new Rx for the refill that you requested THIS MORNING! His office is probably closed today. And no, I can't "loan you some" as it's a control and not a maintenance med. ESPECIALLY since the last time you filled it was AUGUST!!!


----------



## Firefox (Nov 28, 2015)

TTOG: Sorry, but I can't apply today's $50 off coupon to your purchase of two teeth whitening kits that are $59.99 each. Why you ask? Because the coupon is *only for holiday items.* It might not specify that teeth whitening kits are excluded, but that doesn't mean that it is valid for the item!! It still needs to be listed on the coupon! And no, I know for a fact that Pharmacy did not say "Just bring it over to the Service Desk, tell them that I said they can override it." because they gave me a call to warn ahead that you might try to trick the new GSTM into taking the coupon.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 28, 2015)

To all of the rude guests on black friday weekend: f*ck you!

That is all


----------



## Txcpht (Nov 28, 2015)

And to all of the guests that thanked us for working on Thanksgiving, believe it or not, that meant a lot! Thanks for being so nice!


----------



## Kartman (Nov 28, 2015)

All in all, they were a pretty nice lot this year.

Imma write a vibe card for them...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 28, 2015)

Firefox said:


> TTOG: Sorry, but I can't apply today's $50 off coupon to your purchase of two teeth whitening kits that are $59.99 each. Why you ask? Because the coupon is *only for holiday items.* It might not specify that teeth whitening kits are excluded, but that doesn't mean that it is valid for the item!! It still needs to be listed on the coupon! And no, I know for a fact that Pharmacy did not say "Just bring it over to the Service Desk, tell them that I said they can override it." because they gave me a call to warn ahead that you might try to trick the new GSTM into taking the coupon.


Hahaha! I had someone bring the coupon to pharmacy, saying that "GS said you could override BOTH of them..." They had a Sonicare toothbrush AND a fake coupon that took 50% off, which essentially meant they got the damn thing for free! Sorry, but GS wouldn't have told you to bring the coupons to pharmacy to redeem them.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2015)

So not only do guests think you all are peons but stupid too?
I love the sound of bursting their bubbles.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> So not only do guests think you all are peons but stupid too?
> I love the sound of bursting their bubbles.


Yep....they think we pharmacy folk are idiots, apparently since all we can do is "count by 5s" & "slap labels on bottles/boxes."


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

TTO"Guest": Yes, actually, you do have to pay for that. Just because you claim to be a "self sovereigned citizen" doesn't exempt you from having to pay for merchandise.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTO"Guest": Yes, actually, you do have to pay for that. Just because you claim to be a "self sovereigned citizen" doesn't exempt you from having to pay for merchandise.


You encountered an actual sovereign citizen in the wild? You poor/lucky soul.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> You encountered an actual sovereign citizen in the wild? You poor/lucky soul.


Yeah...I got real nervous when he said that, but luckily he dropped the items and left. I have a cop buddy that got sued by one of them for 60 billion dollars. Yes, with a B. Tossed out, obviously, but they're scary dangerous when they want to be.


----------



## signing genie (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOG

No black Friday is not all weekend long and no I'm not giving you the TV at doorbuster price yes I am the manager also and no you can not have my last name but you can tell corporate I said fuck you and when you called your husband in the store I told him the exact same thing it's my last week I give zero fucks have a great day


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOG

Before Black Friday, one of the Hardlines TL or ETL took down the ASTV endcap. Unfortunately, one of the products was the Star Shower. Could have been an ad item. We're out. Sorry that we couldn't fill the order. We were swamped in orders. Hope you come back.


----------



## TargetMom (Nov 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTO"Guest": Yes, actually, you do have to pay for that. Just because you claim to be a "self sovereigned citizen" doesn't exempt you from having to pay for merchandise.




What is a self sovereigned citizen?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2015)

TargetMom said:


> What is a self sovereigned citizen?




Complete nut jobs who don't believe the current government is legitimate.
Some even issue their own money.
Mostly it's just to try and avoid paying taxes and act like assholes.
Sovereign citizen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) classifies some sovereign citizens ("sovereign citizen extremists") as domestic terrorists.
> In 2010, the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) estimated that approximately 100,000 Americans were "hard-core sovereign believers," with another 200,000 "just starting out by testing sovereign techniques for resisting everything from speeding tickets to drug charges."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 30, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTO"Guest": Yes, actually, you do have to pay for that. Just because you claim to be a "self sovereigned citizen" doesn't exempt you from having to pay for merchandise.


You should have told him if "free merchandise is only available at SSC-owned stores."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 30, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTO"Guest": Yes, actually, you do have to pay for that. Just because you claim to be a "self sovereigned citizen" doesn't exempt you from having to pay for merchandise.



I heard something similar once, not exact, but similar. "I don't care who the hell you are.... you still have to pay $16.99 for those shoes, or your leaving this store in handcuffs."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 30, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> You should have told him if "free merchandise is only available at SSC-owned stores."


Lmao 



commiecorvus said:


> Complete nut jobs who don't believe the current government is legitimate.
> Some even issue their own money.
> Mostly it's just to try and avoid paying taxes and act like assholes.
> Sovereign citizen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



None of that would hold up in a legitimate courtroom. People are stupid.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

TTOGuest: What the fuck, dude. You don't leave a prescription for a Schedule I narcotic, along with two pills of said medication, sitting on a table in Starbucks, alone, while you wander off for ten minutes doing God knows what, where some little kid could find it and try to eat the little pink pills thinking that it's candy. 
You're damn right that I took control of it, and since the prescription isn't in your name, you can tell your "friend" that we're holding it for him to come pick it up before the pharmacy closes tomorrow, otherwise we're destroying it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

HardlinesFour said:


> Not of that would hold up in a legitimate courtroom. People are stupid.


It doesn't, but they still cost the legal system hundreds of thousands every year as they file reams of bogus motions, appeals, and other BS paperwork. They've also been known to put fraudulent leans on the homes and vehicles of officers, judges, and all manner of public employees.


----------



## thatguyattarget (Dec 1, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> We only have paper bags, and have to charge 10 cents each. The county banned plastic bags and has secret shoppers that will fine the store if they give out plastic bags.



Yikes. When I back-up, I give away plastic bags and use them like crazy. The next city over has a plastic bag ban and use paper only. I like their paper bags, I wish we had them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 1, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOGuest: What the fuck, dude. You don't leave a prescription for a Schedule I narcotic, along with two pills of said medication, sitting on a table in Starbucks, alone, while you wander off for ten minutes doing God knows what, where some little kid could find it and try to eat the little pink pills thinking that it's candy.
> You're damn right that I took control of it, and since the prescription isn't in your name, you can tell your "friend" that we're holding it for him to come pick it up before the pharmacy closes tomorrow, otherwise we're destroying it.


You mean Schedule II? Schedule Is are illegal 
Regardless, he shouldn't have left them just sitting there, even if it was just a maintenance med. And if it was for his "friend," why the hell were 2 out of the bottle???


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> You mean Schedule II? Schedule Is are illegal
> Regardless, he shouldn't have left them just sitting there, even if it was just a maintenance med. And if it was for his "friend," why the hell were 2 out of the bottle???


Yeah, that's what I meant to put. My phone's autocorrect drives me nuts.
That was my thought also, so I called my friend on the PD, and he said that while they would like to come talk to him, they were extremely busy with a fatal wreck and a shooting, so it would have been a long while before an officer would be clear.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 1, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> You mean Schedule II? Schedule Is are illegal
> Regardless, he shouldn't have left them just sitting there, even if it was just a maintenance med. And if it was for his "friend," why the hell were 2 out of the bottle???



Not all Schedule I's are illegal. I can be prescribed marijuana.

Then again, never seen a marijuana pill.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 1, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Not all Schedule I's are illegal. I can be prescribed marijuana.
> 
> Then again, never seen a marijuana pill.


ALL Schedule Is are still illegal on the Federal level...even marijuana. They cannot legally be dispensed by a retail pharmacy.


----------



## carramrod (Dec 1, 2015)

Obviously, with Black Friday having just come and gone, I have a few good ones. For now, we'll just start with one.
GSA calls me and gives me a transaction number to look up and pull video footage of because the guest says she left behind a bag. Of course it's a $900 transaction, so I have to spend about fifteen minutes carefully examining the video to make sure the guest got all her stuff. Sure enough, everything got bagged, she took all the bags, and she left the store with all the bags. Nothing we can do. I call her back, but she doesn't pick up, so I leave her a voicemail saying that she must have misplaced her bag because we don't have it in the store and she left with it. I tell her to call back if she has any questions. 
Fast-forward 20 minutes or so, and I get a call asking me to come to guest service. Apparently the lady has called back and is irate because she knows we have her bag, and we are apparently hiding it from her or something. I pick up the phone.
"Hi, my name is (redacted) can I help you find something?"
Then the lady proceeds to go off about how I accused her of being a liar and that she spent $900 at our store so why should she try to steal a bag of shirts? I explained that I wasn't accusing her of anything, but she had left with the bags so there was really nothing I could do. I suggested she check her car again in case it fell under something, but that just pissed her off more. Meanwhile I'm wondering why she cares about $20 worth of shirts when she had $900 to blow at Target, but hey, whatever. Finally, I managed to pawn here off on the LOD and got away before she asked for me again. The last thinks she said was "you're going to have a *huge* problem on your hands" to which I replied "Yes ma'am, I'm sure I will" before putting her on hold. My ETL-HR, who had heard part of the exchange, came up to me later and told me how amazed she was by how professionally I handled the call. She then spent the next twenty minutes telling me how great of an ETL I would be and how amazing of a job it is. Not really what I want to do with my life, but I appreciate the compliments.
It's worth noting that the bag still has not been found.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 1, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> ALL Schedule Is are still illegal on the Federal level...even marijuana. They cannot legally be dispensed by a retail pharmacy.


Bastardos!


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 2, 2015)

TToG

Sorry, but just because we've known each other since childhood does not mean I'll bend the coupon rules for you c;


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 2, 2015)

TToG from Monday that shoplifted a pair of girls' tights: I hope you realize I saw you waltz out the door and noted the time, date, and your physical description for AP.  You don't get away with larceny in my zone.


----------



## doxiemama (Dec 2, 2015)

We've had people just walk out with merchandise on a few different occasions.  But since nobody could actually prove they took it, nobody went chasing after the guest.  Apparently, you have to see them physically remove it from the shelf or hanger then leave the store.  Otherwise, they could claim that they brought it in with them.  I suppose the attitude is that it's not worth it create drama for something of such little $ value in the grand scheme of things.  And then, there are the folks who manage to hide hundreds of dollars of stuff in a closed storage bin and who hope that a new cashier won't think to open the lid to check and see if anything is inside.  Our AP stopped a few of them last year while leaving the store.  And they were just so surprised that there was anything inside that storage container.  "I wonder how it got there?"


----------



## walleyeman (Dec 2, 2015)

We cant honor the 25% off coupon until the dates LISTED didnt u read the fine print


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 2, 2015)

carramrod said:


> Obviously, with Black Friday having just come and gone, I have a few good ones. For now, we'll just start with one.
> GSA calls me and gives me a transaction number to look up and pull video footage of because the guest says she left behind a bag. Of course it's a $900 transaction, so I have to spend about fifteen minutes carefully examining the video to make sure the guest got all her stuff. Sure enough, everything got bagged, she took all the bags, and she left the store with all the bags. Nothing we can do. I call her back, but she doesn't pick up, so I leave her a voicemail saying that she must have misplaced her bag because we don't have it in the store and she left with it. I tell her to call back if she has any questions.
> Fast-forward 20 minutes or so, and I get a call asking me to come to guest service. Apparently the lady has called back and is irate because she knows we have her bag, and we are apparently hiding it from her or something. I pick up the phone.
> "Hi, my name is (redacted) can I help you find something?"
> ...




Shocked your store had you even pull footage. Mind, we're a low-shrink store, only have a APTL, no TPS, ETL-AP, APS, APL, etc. $20 of shirts out of a $900 order we'd likely have just replaces or refunded. Not your responsibility to do so, but it's what'd happen at my store. They wouldn't risk losing a guest that came in and spent $900 over $20. That's barely 2% of their purchase. Odds are she left the bag in her cart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

To the female guest that almost showed me her butt, please don't hunch over on your shopping cart making your sweater that you were wearing as a dress ride up.  When I'm behind you pulling FF and trying to head up to guest service, please let me get by.  I'm not complaining about your looks or your attire but I  didnt say anything because I did not want drama.  At least you had red tights on so it kinda hid your buttcheeks.  I was so worried that i was going to get yelled at or called a perv.  I wasn't staring or perving.  I have to use my sight to see where I'm going.  So don't hunch over on your shopping cart when you're wearing  a short skirt or dress.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 3, 2015)

TToG who witheld the dpci for the item they called about, then said "f*ck you b*tch" because I wasn't psychic:  why????


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 4, 2015)

TToG that blamed me for their (obviously fake) card being declined: that's what you get for faking a card.  Even I could tell it was fake at a glance. Sucks to suck, dude.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 4, 2015)

You don't personally decide which cards the banks accept and decline?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 4, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> You don't personally decide which cards the banks accept and decline?


And that's what makes it even funnier.  Because of course a bank will decline a fake card.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2015)

TTOG: Were you really expecting a 60 inch tv to fit in this car?







And the back seats didn't even fold down!


----------



## fredonica (Dec 5, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry that Wal-Mart was out of the item you're looking for...maybe talk to management at _that_ store instead of leadership at Target to complain or inquire when they'll receive more?? Also, glad you asked me directions to a store that doesn't even sell Christmas decorations, let alone candy cane-shaped stakes. Enjoy the 30-minute round trip for nothing, asshole


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 5, 2015)

TTOG: I was pushing shoes this am. I am a flow tm and push shoes everyday. It's a shit show over there and has been for months, but I'm use to it. I suck it up and get it done. Today there were boxes and shoes all over the floor and lids everywhere. Typical. A guest looked at me and said you poor thing. Thanks, it made me smile.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 5, 2015)

TToG who accused one of our baristas of being racist: that barista is about as far as you can get from racist, she refused to make you a new pot of coffee because she *literally just finished making a fresh pot of the same kind of coffee*.  Not because you were black.  Complaining and pulling the race card when there is no reason to won't get you free coffee.  Even your friend called you ridiculous.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 6, 2015)

TTOG who sent her employee from the neighboring store to buy all this coffee and didn't tell her employee to run her card as credit since it asked for a pin. We told her employee to hit the green button to run it as credit, she didn't feel comfortable doing it so she went back. This jewelry store manager comes and starts being extremely rude to my TM aggressively demanding why we "made" her employee punch in a pin to her card because it never asks for a pin. Newsflash lady, we didn't "make" her do anything, the card reader did, we told her she could run it as credit and she didn't want to. How are we supposed to know that that wasn't her card. Next time buy coffee your damn self and don't send someone else if you can't instruct them how to process your payment. Oh you're the manager of that store and she's your employee? Well the TM you're yelling at is mine as well so you respect them or I'll chew you out! Ugh she made me so mad lol


----------



## dondon4720 (Dec 6, 2015)

To that one couponer on Black Friday, you thought I wouldn't care because of the rush, think again. Don't pull that "I got that" crap and then not let me see your stuff / show it to me because "there is too much stuff to look through" I remember exactly what I rang up and you did not get 99% of the stuff you had coupons for, nice try. For the guest behind the couponer, thank you for being patient and understanding, you made my night


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2015)

TTOG: Sorry we have no more Hanukkah (Chanukah?) stuff. But yelling "this store sucks!" isn't going to solve anything. Next time, don't wait until the day of Hanukkah to buy candles , we start selling them a month in advance.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Sorry we have no more Hanukkah (Chanukah?) stuff. But yelling "this store sucks!" isn't going to solve anything. Next time, don't wait until the day of Hanukkah to buy candles , we start selling them a month in advance.




It would also be nice if Spot would send more than an endcaps worth.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2015)

The last two years I noticed a whole aisle & endcaps with Chanukah dinnerware, kiddie cups, arrangements, linens, menorahs, candles, giftcards & the like.
This year is rather sparse.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> The last two years I noticed a whole aisle & endcaps with Chanukah dinnerware, kiddie cups, arrangements, linens, menorahs, candles, giftcards & the like.
> This year is rather sparse.



2 or 3 years ago, we had a whole aisle in seasonal for Hanukkah. This year and last, we only had a single endcap in stationery.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 6, 2015)

It's the opposite at our store. Last year, we only had an endcap, now we have an aisle plus an endcap. Still not enough, but better than before.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 6, 2015)

TToG

No, you didn't get that "$10 dollars off Room Essentials" coupon from Coupons.com and no, coupons don't also have in big green letters "$10 dollars off" on the bottom corner. Oh they're real? Then tell me why when I scanned this LEGO coupon your COSMETICS showed up along with them in a "pick item" screen. Even the STL told you we aren't taking them and you leaving the cart and items in the middle of the lane ain't gonna upset us. Nice try, though c;


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 7, 2015)

To the DTL who came through my line earlier this week: Thank you soo much for complimenting me on how I explained the chip card to a guest who didn't know what it was. That made my day and the guest was happy.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 7, 2015)

TToG in seasonal:  thank you for being understanding when we didn't have any more of the lights you wanted.  I cried happy tears when I discovered you wrote me a positive guest comment card because of your experience.  

TToG in toys: it made my day to see a grandmother being so supportive of her granddaughter's interest in science.  People like you restore my faith in society.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Dec 8, 2015)

TTOG who put a price of paper towel in the sink so it would not drain and left the water running: Would you kindly go die in a fire?

TTOG: Who told my cashier that the water was running and about to overflow: Thanks, I guess, but why didn't you turn the water off?


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Dec 8, 2015)

To that one guest:

Just because I'm unloading a pull in toys/health and beauty/seasonal does not mean I specifically work in that area. I can probably help you and if I can't, I will find someone to can. I actually had someone come up to me in seasonal and said, "I was going to ask you about a tree but you probably don't work in this area and you probably can't help me get it into my cart". Same thing happens in toys, usually a soccer mom who desperately needs that Pie Face game and just assumes I'm plain stupid and can't help her.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 8, 2015)

TTOG. You know what you're speaking a foriegn language. _Oh, im sorry I don't speak bitch._


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 10, 2015)

TTOG: Thank you for being so sweet and patient while I was walking you all over the store looking for dinosaur-themed merchandise. I enjoyed helping you out and hope the little boy likes all his new dinosaur stuff!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 10, 2015)

TTOG: who randomly looked at another guest and said she was beautiful, and for her to have a Merry Christmas and blessed day. You are awesome and gave me hope for humanity!


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 11, 2015)

TTOG: who went along with my "I barely know what I'm doing and I hope this works" attitude tonight while fixing one of the photo printers...you took your time doing the rest of your shopping and waited another 20 minutes once you got back up front for the printer to re-start after the paper jam was fixed, and waiting for the rest of the order one photo at a time. I was afraid of having to shut down a second guest in 20 minutes because our photo area was a total disaster besides that...


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 12, 2015)

TTOG: My reaction (in my head) when I had to fulfill your Online Flexible Order, which consisted of Christmas Candy



Spoiler











































30 Minutes trying to find the candy. Area flexed out. Tried so hard NOT to cancel the order.

Everything will be alright Mysterious, just a couple more weeks to survive. Ahem, Guest First. Tirade Over.


----------



## sher (Dec 12, 2015)

To that one phone guest, I know what the website says, but listen to me when I say it. Is. WRONG!

When I answered the phone and she asked if she could find out about a product my first words were "it's not star showers or pie face is it??" If that doesn't make it obvious that I know wtf I'm talking about when I say we don't effing have pie face. The website is wrong. I can comb through the entire store and you still won't have that dumb game and it's sold out at every other Target I can even look it up in. The people who wait outside the store at 7 and 8am have your game. The people who called early in the morning days and weeks ago have your game. Girl, bye.


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 12, 2015)

TTOG who hung up on me while working the service desk today (first time that's happened to me so far): I'm sorry you don't understand the difference between an online website and a physical store, but there simply isn't anything we can do at store-level to cancel an order you started ONLINE and shipped DIRECTLY to your house. That has nothing to do with our store, so no there's no way for us to cancel an order that doesn't even exist to our system. Have fun never shopping at Target again, we'll miss your charming personality


----------



## dondon4720 (Dec 13, 2015)

TTOG: Thanks for bitching me out and yelling at me because you couldn't remember your f**king pin for you Red Card, Like it is my f**king fault, how do you even dress yourself in the morning? You bitched me out because there are too many pins you have to remember, like that is my problem. Drop Dead.  

Had to get that one off my chest


----------



## Redzee (Dec 14, 2015)

To that guest w adorable kid- thanks you two made my day.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 15, 2015)

TTOG: I was pushing truck in domestics which is next to toys. You asked me what we have for Thomas the Train, anything, anywhere for your 4 yr old nephew. Luckily I had a my device and went to target and searched. I was rattling off what we had and showed you on the shelf a blanket and a throw. The throw was the cheapest but you didn't want to spend that much. It also showed we might have a toddler hat for $8.00. That was what you wanted. As we walk to baby I'm thinking what are the chances I even have it. I go where it is suppose to be and there is 1 left. I don't know who was happier, me or the guest. She gave me a big hug and wished me merry Christmas. It was a perfect ending to a 8 hr shift!


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 15, 2015)

TTOG

I was in the middle of an Flexible Order when you stopped me. You were looking for 3 particular Our Generation toys which has been a bane in the last few weeks. I was not looking forward to dig around for these toys. Nonetheless, I found it after a couple minutes. You were very patient and jolly. I felt that Christmas spirit, almost forgetting what I was doing on the floor, lol.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 15, 2015)

TTOG: sorry, I can't fill your Xanax Rx from February 2013, it expired in August 2013. I don't care if your bottle says you "have 3 refills," it also says, "until 8/X/13." You've managed to live for 2+ years without it, I highly doubt you're going to "die without it," as you claim. If it's THAT important, I suggest you go to the ER or one of the MANY Urgent Care centers within a 5-mile radius of the pharmacy. I'm not "loaning you a few" until you can get a new Rx."


----------



## Nazy (Dec 16, 2015)

TTOG on the phone: I get that you're old, and can't drive, and are missing a bag. We don't have your stuff in the store. And no, I can't refund your money over the phone. Nothing you say is going to make that magically work. _You need to come into the store to get a refund_, and we need your receipt to check the tapes. 

And getting mad and hanging up on me isn't going to work, either. I'm glad you got to complain to someone - someone who didn't do anything to you!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 16, 2015)

TToG: we neither have bags for wine bottles that stand by themselves on the floor, nor do we have bags to cover wine bottles so that you can drink in public without being judged.  I'm not sure what you were expecting, calling Target for that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

TTOG: you show up at 8:50 tonight with 3 Rxs: amoxicillin, promethazine w/codeine, & Norco (written 2 days ago with something "scribbled" out-probably something written by the LAST pharmacy that denied them.) You "don't have your insurance card with you," & want us to _magically _find it in the system. When we tell you we can't, SURPRISE, SURPRISE, "that's okay, (you'll) just pay cash and submit it manually." You're not in the system because "you usually fill at Walmart, but they were closed (really? They close the same time we do???)" Sorry, we won't be able to fill these until tomorrow because we are closing shortly & controls take AT LEAST 20-25 minutes. And while YOU may be "willing to wait," WE aren't "willing to stay open." Sure, you can have your fake scripts back. I'm SURE we will NOT see you tomorrow. BYE FELICIA!!!

A word of advice: if you're going to write yourself fake Rxs, at least do some effing research and find out how the meds are dosed....and DON'T BE GREEDY, it's a dead giveaway!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 17, 2015)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TToG: we neither have bags for wine bottles that stand by themselves on the floor, nor do we have bags to cover wine bottles so that you can drink in public without being judged.  I'm not sure what you were expecting, calling Target for that.


We used to have bags at the registers for wine bottles.  You know so they can drink them like the winos in the park .


----------



## LadyCynide (Dec 17, 2015)

lovecats said:


> We used to have bags had the registers for wine bottles.  You know so they can drink them like the winos in the park .



I found them in our domestics department last night. Reusable brown paper bag look-a-likes so you can cover your bottles. That, and salt and pepper shakers in the shape of magic wands. I was dying. I was also doped up on antihistamines, so that helped, but I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 17, 2015)

TTOCouponer: I get that you like to go to cashiers who you think won't say anything, but I've rung you up multiple times now, enough to know "here we go" when you get to the line (and trying to look genuine by offering the guest behind you to go first, just so I could joke with that guest after you left). 4 Enfamil formulas, 2 formula rebate checks, 2 manufacturer coupons, discount from a registry and 4 "buy one, get one free" target coupons for the formula. I'm not even sure if the 4 buy one get ones technically should have been put through, but the system took them so I couldn't argue it at the moment. However, I know how to read - the coupon clearly says 4 per household per day, and when I pointed that out when you tried to use a second group of 4 of them on a second order, you didn't even _try_ to argue it..."it's...uh...it's fine I guess sorry bye" and more or less speed-walked away from the store, abandoning the order 
If you were a random mother I had never seen before I would be inclined to be sympathetic and _maybe_ put one or two of them through for you as "vibe" but having your coupon history behind you I knew that wasn't the case. Plus if you really needed these you would've still bought them, not gave up the second I denied _one_ of your coupons. 

Felt nice to actually catch/deny one of these guests for once, GSA agreed and has seen her before as well.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 18, 2015)

To that one guest bitch: I don't care what the website says. If we had any in stock, they'd be right here. But we DON'T. HAVE. ANY. IN. STOCK. Kid's Christmas is ruined? Not my problem, I have CAFs to pull. Now kindly see yourself out the door and see if Walmart will put up with your shit.


----------



## LadyCynide (Dec 18, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one guest bitch: I don't care what the website says. If we had any in stock, they'd be right here. But we DON'T. HAVE. ANY. IN. STOCK. Kid's Christmas is ruined? Not my problem, I have CAFs to pull. Now kindly see yourself out the door and see if Walmart will put up with your shit.



I HATE when they say the kid's Christmas is ruined. Like, maybe if you didn't wait until the week before to buy everything this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Zone (Dec 18, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> ... Kid's Christmas is ruined? ...



One year, at a different job, I had had enough of hearing that because we were constantly out of Tickle Me Elmos. I started taking my box cutter out of my pocket and started etching tally marks in my belt.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 18, 2015)

TTOG: No, you can't buy Nuka-Colas for your buddy. A limit's a limit. Nice try trying to buy out what we had on the shelf.


----------



## Loki (Dec 18, 2015)

TTOG thank you for telling me I am a very good looking young man.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 18, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry you left behind the wall art you paid for earlier, but don't get mad at us because we couldn't find it. Once you pay for merchandise, it's your property, and you paid for it at self checkout, so it's 100% your responsibility.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2015)

To the guest berating the poor barista because they're out of gift cards - not just Christmas gift cards but ALL SB gift cards: Why is it her fault you waited until the last minute to get your 'stocking stuffer' gift cards?
They put them out BEFORE THANKSGIVING!! 
You know how I know? Because I bought MINE as soon as they came out!

It's getting to be entirely too fun being a guest & embarrassing stupid guests.
And my leadership hasn't even asked me to stop.........yet


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest berating the poor barista because they're out of gift cards - not just Christmas gift cards but ALL SB gift cards: Why is it her fault you waited until the last minute to get your 'stocking stuffer' gift cards?
> They put them out BEFORE THANKSGIVING!!
> You know how I know? Because I bought MINE as soon as they came out!
> 
> ...


I HATE it when guests blame helpless team members for things they have no control over. It's like blaming a teacher for mistakes in a textbook.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 19, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry we are down to 2 of the "b3g?" offer, but this sale has been going on for 2+ weeks! Maybe if "it's really important that you get them," you shouldn't wait until the LAST DAY of the damn sale! No, I can't "just sub something else," come in sooner next time!!!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 20, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> To the guest berating the poor barista because they're out of gift cards - not just Christmas gift cards but ALL SB gift cards: Why is it her fault you waited until the last minute to get your 'stocking stuffer' gift cards?
> They put them out BEFORE THANKSGIVING!!
> You know how I know? Because I bought MINE as soon as they came out!
> 
> ...


I really hate to suggest Walmart but I did see some Starbucks gift cards in there when I was there today.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 20, 2015)

TTOG: you threw a fit when I gave you the wait time (10 minutes,) THEN didn't even bother showing back up to get it before we closed (over an hour later.) I saw you shopping & your cart was full, so I know you didn't go anywhere else. Oh well...come back tomorrow...


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 20, 2015)

lovecats said:


> *I really hate to suggest Walmart* but I did see some Starbucks gift cards in there when I was there today.


I don't. Whatever makes the guest most happy.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 20, 2015)

TTOG: Who called from a state over, no I cannot take your personal information and put a Apple Watch in SPU for you. I'm sorry you can't get to a device but damn don't get smart with me. I've suggested what you can do. Take it or leave it. And P.S. is the whole state of Mississippi out of Apple Watches?!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2015)

lovecats said:


> I really hate to suggest Walmart but I did see some Starbucks gift cards in there when I was there today.


If it got them out of my store, I'd tell 'em.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 21, 2015)

TTOG: First, I'm not wearing red & khaki, OR a name tag, why would you ask me where something is? Second, when I tell you I'm not sure, I don't normally work at this store, but I'll find someone who can help you, why would you get MAD and start swearing at me? Find your own damn "men's hair dye," you half bald jackass!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOG rant:

#1. Do you want a little face with that makeup?
#2. Would it kill you to move your cart to the exit so that other guests can checkout or walk by?
#3. To all those self entitled b*tches... no I'm not gonna drop the price for you epically when it's clearly mared on the shelf. Get over it and drop the attitude.
#4. To that sweet lady who said that she enjoys coming through my line.. thank you sooo much!! You made my day and very long shift so much better.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOG: You lying sack of crap. You claimed a team member collecting reshop ran straight into you with the cart, and that it knocked you to the ground. My reviewing of the video has determined that that was a lie. The closest she got to you was about 6 inches away.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOG: Yes we are setting a few Valentines Day SPLs early. Yes I know Christmas isn't over yet. No I do not care about your opinion of it. Shut up and move on.


----------



## TargetHEEL (Dec 23, 2015)

Guest: Oh, I thought in your ad this game was $40.
Me: Hmm, that's odd. *I scour the ad and can't find it*
Guest: Hold on, I have the ad in my purse. *she pulls out a GameStop ad*
Me: Ma'am, that's GameStop's sales ad.
Guest: I thought this was the game spot.
Me: -_-


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 23, 2015)

TargetHEEL said:


> Guest: Oh, I thought in your ad this game was $40.
> Me: Hmm, that's odd. *I scour the ad and can't find it*
> Guest: Hold on, I have the ad in my purse. *she pulls out a GameStop ad*
> Me: Ma'am, that's GameStop's sales ad.
> ...


Haha, something similar happened when I was on the phone last month. They were looking at a Toys R Us ad


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 23, 2015)

I was cashiering tonight and a guest comes up to me with two packages of bacon wrapped in a plastic bag.
Guest: I took this out of a trash can.
Me: It is probably expired or damaged. I'm sorry ma'am, but I cannot sell that to you.
Guest: But I'm willing to deal with that. Can you check with somebody?
Me: Excuse me. (I go up to the GSA and explain the situation. Obviously she's at a loss for words).
GSA: Ma'am, we cannot sell that bacon for health reasons. I'm sorry.
(Guest goes into a sob story about being on a fixed income, trying to save money, etc.)
GSA: I'm sorry. (She thankfully confiscates the bacon).  

Now I need to tell our consumables TL not to leave her trash cans where guests can access them while working in PFresh


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 23, 2015)

TT-Online Guests (That's Been Bringing Me Business but Keeping Way Too Busy)

Tis the season to come in the shop for yourselves, not rely on my small team to do it for you. I'm very jolly, but my feet are killing me. There's only so many times I can visit Dr. Scholl's. 

I've said it once, and I'll say it again.


----------



## RedorBlue (Dec 23, 2015)

Doglover89 said:


> I was cashiering tonight and a guest comes up to me with two packages of bacon wrapped in a plastic bag.
> Guest: I took this out of a trash can.
> Me: It is probably expired or damaged. I'm sorry ma'am, but I cannot sell that to you.
> Guest: But I'm willing to deal with that. Can you check with somebody?
> ...



Depending on my mood and how the interaction went with this customer, I maybe would have offered to penny out some of the bacon for this guest. At Wally World each manager had x amount of dollars each month to do with what they wanted. I did this a few times during the holidays. Or bought other items and donated them to the community. 

I've also used my budget to buy team members that I knew couldn't afford a holiday turkey.


----------



## RedorBlue (Dec 23, 2015)

Doglover89 said:


> I was cashiering tonight and a guest comes up to me with two packages of bacon wrapped in a plastic bag.
> Guest: I took this out of a trash can.
> Me: It is probably expired or damaged. I'm sorry ma'am, but I cannot sell that to you.
> Guest: But I'm willing to deal with that. Can you check with somebody?
> ...



Depending on my mood and how the interaction went with this customer, I maybe would have offered to penny out some of the bacon for this guest. At Wally World each manager had x amount of dollars each month to do with what they wanted. I did this a few times during the holidays. Or bought other items and donated them to the community. 

I've also used my budget to buy team members that I knew couldn't afford a holiday turkey.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 24, 2015)

RedorBlue said:


> Depending on my mood and how the interaction went with this customer, I maybe would have offered to penny out some of the bacon for this guest.



Normally I might've too, but the guest bought a hundred dollars worth of other items (candy, holiday decorations, etc.) and could've well afforded a package of bacon off the shelf.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2015)

TTOG: Don't be surprised when I tell you we're sold out of Christmas trees. It's Christmas-fucking-Eve


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Don't be surprised when I tell you we're sold out of Christmas trees. It's Christmas-fucking-Eve


Who buys a tree on Christmas Eve???


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 24, 2015)

Nazy said:


> TTOG on the phone: I get that you're old, and can't drive, and are missing a bag. We don't have your stuff in the store. And no, I can't refund your money over the phone. Nothing you say is going to make that magically work. _You need to come into the store to get a refund_, and we need your receipt to check the tapes.
> 
> And getting mad and hanging up on me isn't going to work, either. I'm glad you got to complain to someone - someone who didn't do anything to you!




You can totally refund their money over the phone. You might choose not to, but you can do it. I have done it in the past for paid and left items, it's really not that difficult or out of the ordinary. We also never check cameras when a guest comes in and says they left without an item unless it was a very expensive item.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Who buys a tree on Christmas Eve???


Someone did tonight. They asked and I said "we're all sold out". They responded "really? Sometimes you still have some left". I just simply told them it's Christmas Eve.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 24, 2015)

lovecats said:


> We used to have bags at the registers for wine bottles.  You know so they can drink them like the winos in the park .



Used to? We have them, pretty sure all stores are supposed to have them, they're a part of the basic front-end-supplies, GSTL should be ordering them.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 24, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> TTOCouponer: I get that you like to go to cashiers who you think won't say anything, but I've rung you up multiple times now, enough to know "here we go" when you get to the line (and trying to look genuine by offering the guest behind you to go first, just so I could joke with that guest after you left). 4 Enfamil formulas, 2 formula rebate checks, 2 manufacturer coupons, discount from a registry and 4 "buy one, get one free" target coupons for the formula. I'm not even sure if the 4 buy one get ones technically should have been put through, but the system took them so I couldn't argue it at the moment.



Wait, what? But 4 total, use 4 buy one get one free?  You can use a maximum of two buy one get one free coupons if buying 4 of an item. You can't grab two of an item, and then present two buy one get one free coupons to get them both free. You buy one, you get the other free. Additionally the free items may not have manufacturer coupons used on them.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 25, 2015)

TTOG: No I cannot install Cartwheel on your phone. I have a fucking line to the jewelry boat of guest wanting to checkout! Really?
TTOtherG: Why in the hell do you wait until you get to checkout to scan your items in Cartwheel to see if anything has a coupon? If you would get off your phone and stop flapping your jaws you could have done it while you shopped!
The stupidity of people!


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 25, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Wait, what? But 4 total, use 4 buy one get one free?  You can use a maximum of two buy one get one free coupons if buying 4 of an item. You can't grab two of an item, and then present two buy one get one free coupons to get them both free. You buy one, you get the other free. Additionally the free items may not have manufacturer coupons used on them.


I didn't have the mental capacity at that point in the day to even realize that portion, pretty soon after I facepalmed a bit - so she got away with it a bit, probably why she wasn't upset at all when I stopped the further portion of it.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 25, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Used to? We have them, pretty sure all stores are supposed to have them, they're a part of the basic front-end-supplies, GSTL should be ordering them.


I said used to because I've been gone from Target (retired) since 2014.  Even then my last 2 years I was in Market (mostly) so was just on register for backup and most of the time they didn't have any.


----------



## dondon4720 (Dec 25, 2015)

TTOG: I hate your guts, it is christmas eve and 11pm we are closed and you want to argue with me that wrapping paper is 30% off and that there is a sign, I have been ringing up wrapping paper up all night you are lying, also we have no senior citizens or AAA discount sorry you can get a redcard but that is it. At 11pm I just want you to leave so that I can. ALso to the other guest after her, thanks for taking another 26 min to ring out because you had to argue with me on every single fucking item, also I got your coupons for the 100th time geez I swear the freaks were out in force last night


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOG: geez I swear the freaks were out in force last night


Of course they were.
What better time to try & wear you down, hoping you'll cave because you want to go home.
Some people will do anything to scam skim a buck.


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 25, 2015)

TTOG: I still can't believe that you had the nerve to complain to the GSA about me, saying that I had no right to be working at Target because I'm "anti-Christmas", "anti-Christian" and "anti-conservative" because we didn't sell the book you were looking for and I didn't tell you "Merry Christmas" (I opted instead to say "have a great day", you know, because I always say that). Me and everyone else who heard this story thought you took the cake for being an absolute asshole.


----------



## Marrodox (Dec 25, 2015)

TTOG: Yes, my LOD is much more of an asshole than I am. Yes, I did warn you. Asking us to stay open an EXTRA HOUR, on Christmas Eve, when we're already open til 11, because you "need to get your kids gifts but forgot" is not getting any sympathy from us. After I told you no and explained the reasons, etc., you demanded my manager. I explained that they were extremely busy, and would just repeat what I said (I was wrong about this), but they insisted.

Sure enough, LOD hops on the phone, and surprises with "Look, ma'am, I'm sure [name] has already explained to you that we are not going to stay open for you, but let me be clear. I don't want to be here as it is. I'm sure as HELL not staying open because you don't care enough about your kids having a good Christmas to even REMEMBER to buy them gifts. Have a Merry Christmas" and hangs up. Holy hell, the look on my SDTMs face after this exchange was priceless.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 25, 2015)

TTOG: Sorry our LOD spoke to you in Spanish to let you know we'd be closing, and you decided to say "Yo mas dicho en Ingles pero gracias" all angrily (I say more in English, but thank you)  but it was clear you didn't know we were closing or at least chose to ignore it because you brought a basket full of RTW to the fitting room to try on and ignore the fact that it was 10:55 PM after countless warnings from team member after team member. The LOD wasn't personally targeting you, but since you were talking to your daughter in Spanish, he didn't know if he should have spoke to you in English or not since you had a large amount of merchandise and very little time and seemed to be ignoring the fitting room attendant and I who tried speaking to you in English and Spanish! I hope you bought at least one of those items, but I doubt you did because I later saw you throwing shirts over hanging racks, which we had to clean up after closing. Thanks for that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 26, 2015)

TTOG: I'm sorry your insurance wouldn't pay for your cialis until 12/25,and we are closed, but thank you for understanding. I was happy to apply a discount card to at least save you SOME $$ on the 2
Pills you wanted to buy until today. I hope you had a VERY Merry Christmas~lol!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 26, 2015)

Marrodox said:


> TTOG: Yes, my LOD is much more of an asshole than I am. Yes, I did warn you. Asking us to stay open an EXTRA HOUR, on Christmas Eve, when we're already open til 11, because you "need to get your kids gifts but forgot" is not getting any sympathy from us. After I told you no and explained the reasons, etc., you demanded my manager. I explained that they were extremely busy, and would just repeat what I said (I was wrong about this), but they insisted.
> 
> Sure enough, LOD hops on the phone, and surprises with "Look, ma'am, I'm sure [name] has already explained to you that we are not going to stay open for you, but let me be clear. I don't want to be here as it is. I'm sure as HELL not staying open because you don't care enough about your kids having a good Christmas to even REMEMBER to buy them gifts. Have a Merry Christmas" and hangs up. Holy hell, the look on my SDTMs face after this exchange was priceless.


I think I'm in love with your LOD .


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 26, 2015)

TTOG: Have fun calling the Attorney General. They're  not going to do a fucking thing to me or Target.'

Guest bought items online via SPU. Wants to return them, there's no VCD on SPU orders, so have to do it via drivers license. Guest refuses to let me scan her drivers license. I tell her then she's SOL, that is the only way to do it without a working receipt. She demands to speak to the manager. I tell her she already is. She says she wants the store manager. I tell her there's no reason for me to call someone else over to repeat what I've said, that there is absolutely no way to override the POS and make it work without a valid receipt or drivers license.

She tells me she isn't obligated to give me her drivers license. I agree, and tell her she isn't, but that likewise I am not obligated to process her return. She gets furious at this point Ends up laving and threatening to call attorney general and sue us.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 26, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> TTOG: Have fun calling the Attorney General. They're  not going to do a fucking thing to me or Target.'
> 
> Guest bought items online via SPU. Wants to return them, there's no VCD on SPU orders, so have to do it via drivers license. Guest refuses to let me scan her drivers license. I tell her then she's SOL, that is the only way to do it without a working receipt. She demands to speak to the manager. I tell her she already is. She says she wants the store manager. I tell her there's no reason for me to call someone else over to repeat what I've said, that there is absolutely no way to override the POS and make it work without a valid receipt or drivers license.
> 
> She tells me she isn't obligated to give me her drivers license. I agree, and tell her she isn't, but that likewise I am not obligated to process her return. She gets furious at this point Ends up laving and threatening to call attorney general and sue us.



What a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Marrodox (Dec 26, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> TTOG: Have fun calling the Attorney General. They're  not going to do a fucking thing to me or Target.'
> 
> Guest bought items online via SPU. Wants to return them, there's no VCD on SPU orders, so have to do it via drivers license. Guest refuses to let me scan her drivers license. I tell her then she's SOL, that is the only way to do it without a working receipt. She demands to speak to the manager. I tell her she already is. She says she wants the store manager. I tell her there's no reason for me to call someone else over to repeat what I've said, that there is absolutely no way to override the POS and make it work without a valid receipt or drivers license.
> 
> She tells me she isn't obligated to give me her drivers license. I agree, and tell her she isn't, but that likewise I am not obligated to process her return. She gets furious at this point Ends up laving and threatening to call attorney general and sue us.


Couldn't you Advanced Search the order in myGO and get a VCD that way? That's how I take care of that for my guests anyway.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 26, 2015)

Marrodox said:


> Couldn't you Advanced Search the order in myGO and get a VCD that way? That's how I take care of that for my guests anyway.


It only showed receipt ID, not the VCD, might have been too recent, I have seen VCD's there, but her order didn't show one.


----------



## Marrodox (Dec 26, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> It only showed receipt ID, not the VCD, might have been too recent, I have seen VCD's there, but her order didn't show one.


Ahh, gotcha. I always have to check after my transfer GSA told me it was impossible.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 26, 2015)

Marrodox said:


> TTOG: Yes, my LOD is much more of an asshole than I am. Yes, I did warn you. Asking us to stay open an EXTRA HOUR, on Christmas Eve, when we're already open til 11, because you "need to get your kids gifts but forgot" is not getting any sympathy from us. After I told you no and explained the reasons, etc., you demanded my manager. I explained that they were extremely busy, and would just repeat what I said (I was wrong about this), but they insisted.
> 
> Sure enough, LOD hops on the phone, and surprises with "Look, ma'am, I'm sure [name] has already explained to you that we are not going to stay open for you, but let me be clear. I don't want to be here as it is. I'm sure as HELL not staying open because you don't care enough about your kids having a good Christmas to even REMEMBER to buy them gifts. Have a Merry Christmas" and hangs up. Holy hell, the look on my SDTMs face after this exchange was priceless.



That sounds a lot like one of my ETLs.

TTOG: No, you cannot return your Blu-ray set because you "didn't know" it was Blu-ray until you opened it. The receipt says Blu-ray, the box says Blu-ray in four separate places in rather large font, and you specifically inquired as to our DVD/Blu-ray return policy and I warned you not to open it (Yes, I remember you, because you were a rude ass to me throughout the whole process.)


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 27, 2015)

TTO "Guest": Nicely done. You created the highlight of my month by simply existing in the store for about an hour. Was walking back to the service desk back from my last break of the day and I notice 2 police officers walking out of AP's office, split up, and start slowly moving around the store. About a half hour later you caught on and decided to make a run for it, right in front of the service desk (almost knocking over 3 racks of clothes, a few guests, and really shaking up a few TMs who were close by) to where the officers cornered you and tackled you to the ground. Not sure why you thought it was even worth resisting at that point but it took 2 officers to get you to the ground and a 3rd one after to be able to handcuff you while our AP guy just stood there smiling as they dragged you off to the side. We finished with the guests who hadn't ran away yet and went on with our day while you left such a charming memory in our heads 

(I'm not actually sure of what happened as I'm just a standard TM and not really friendly at all with our AP guy except in passing. If I had to guess, it was some sort of non-shoplifting related arrest based on the relatively normal items he had in his cart and the lack of anything high-end on his person, and the sudden amount of police presence vs. just AP keeping an eye on him. That being said I know almost nothing about AP practices, so idk what type of patterns would trigger that type of response.)


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 27, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> (I'm not actually sure of what happened as I'm just a standard TM and not really friendly at all with our AP guy except in passing. If I had to guess, it was some sort of non-shoplifting related arrest based on the relatively normal items he had in his cart and the lack of anything high-end on his person, and the sudden amount of police presence vs. just AP keeping an eye on him. That being said I know almost nothing about AP practices, so idk what type of patterns would trigger that type of response.)



He could have been a shoplifter who was suspected of having a weapon. Target AP doesn't mess around with that and lets law enforcement handle it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 27, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> He could have been a shoplifter who was suspected of having a weapon. Target AP doesn't mess around with that and lets law enforcement handle it.





EmptyCart said:


> (I'm not actually sure of what happened as I'm just a standard TM and not really friendly at all with our AP guy except in passing. If I had to guess, it was some sort of non-shoplifting related arrest based on the relatively normal items he had in his cart and the lack of anything high-end on his person, and the sudden amount of police presence vs. just AP keeping an eye on him. That being said I know almost nothing about AP practices, so idk what type of patterns would trigger that type of response.)


If I had to hazard a guess out of the blue, I would say he was violating a trespass notice or had warrants, since PD was there already.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 27, 2015)

TTOG: telling me, "I'd like to get this filled, I have no insurance..." before you even HAND me the script makes my "bullshit detector" go on high alert. Imagine that, it's for 240 Norco, from a doctor over an hour away, written TODAY, you've never filled with us, and your address is over an hour in the opposite direction. I try an eligibility search, which comes up empty, but the PMP database shows you've been getting them filled under both insurance AND cash all over the place. The doctor's DEA is also registered in a different state (which is about 1000 miles away,) so we page him. SURPRISE! He's not affiliated with the clinic named on the Rx, and told us not to fill. He also wanted us to fax a copy of the PMP report so he could contact EVERY pharmacy listed who DID fill Rxs written under his name & asked us to note his file under the address in our state so nothing else gets filled at a different store...

Oh, and did I mention he's a pediatrician and this guy was about 30??? LMAO!!!


----------



## PassinTime (Dec 27, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOG: telling me, "I'd like to get this filled, I have no insurance..." before you even HAND me the script makes my "bullshit detector" go on high alert. Imagine that, it's for 240 Norco, from a doctor over an hour away, written TODAY, you've never filled with us, and your address is over an hour in the opposite direction. I try an eligibility search, which comes up empty, but the PMP database shows you've been getting them filled under both insurance AND cash all over the place. The doctor's DEA is also registered in a different state (which is about 1000 miles away,) so we page him. SURPRISE! He's not affiliated with the clinic named on the Rx, and told us not to fill. He also wanted us to fax a copy of the PMP report so he could contact EVERY pharmacy listed who DID fill Rxs written under his name & asked us to note his file under the address in our state so nothing else gets filled at a different store...
> 
> Oh, and did I mention he's a pediatrician and this guy was about 30??? LMAO!!!



Great catch!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 27, 2015)

Never doubt tgtcpht's bullshit detector.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Never doubt tgtcpht's bullshit detector.


It's more accurate than a gay man's gaydar


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 29, 2015)

TTOG: I may only see you once a year around the holidays but I look forward to it every year! She calls me David Archuletta, lol.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 30, 2015)

TTOG: you came through my line with fraudulent coupons and I denied them and so you left them as go backs. You came back through my line 2 days later and gave me more fraudulent coupons so I called my GSA. She also denied the coupons and then proceeded to say that walmart did it. She knew who you were and you left in huff. Nice try.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 31, 2015)

TTOG: You sir, are an asshole :3! Get out of the store and never come back!!

I just got back from lunch and the GSA asked if I could help this elderly man do his shopping. I agreed and figured it would be easy, grab a few things off shelves for him, lead him to his stuff, easy right? Well his first request was "heavy woolen pajamas" Now I had no idea if we actually carried wool pajamas, but I knew where exactly we kept them. So I took him to the pajamas which was now a very small section of men's. I checked every pair and they were all polyester or cotton. Asked the softlines ladies and they all confirmed, nope. The guy got visibly upset and then asked if I actually knew where everything was. Confirmed yeah I knew (we were at the damn pajamas weren't we???) so the next item on his list..."heavy woolen blanket." Again, took him STRAIGHT TO THEM. No detours or anything no getting lost. A TM saw me with him and was basically like "Oh. that's why you wanted wool pajamas" and had a face that told me I was in for a bad time. So at blankets I again searched EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. and none were wool. So when I come out of the aisles he's like "you went through all those and have nothing to show me?" and I told him there was no wool unless he wanted to look at other material in which case I could bring him a few nice ones I saw. NOPE. ONLY. WANTED. WOOL. Which is why I didn't bring anything out???? At that point I wanted out because he was getting pretty insulting again asking if I actually knew where everything was. So I decided to dump him on the LOD. Who basically told him the exact same things I did. Asked softlines over the walkie about the pajamas. Checked the website and confirmed we have nothing he wanted. LOD said I could go about my business doing go backs and the second I took a step away I hear him talking "I hate to tell you this but...is she new? She had absolutely no idea where anything was." YOU SURE ABOUT THAT. ARE. YOU. SURE. ABOUT. THAT? 

The LOD never talked to me about it and I still saw them in the same spot about 20 minutes later so I figure he realised that guy was fuckin nuts too.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 31, 2015)

Reminds me of the guy I dealt with when I was still in the front end, YEARS before FF, SFS, et al.
He walks up while I'm in charge of the lanes & wants to order something to pick up from the store.
I said we could ship it directly to his address but not to the store.
He gave me a dismissive wave & said he'd find 'somebody who knows what they're talking about'.
Eat hot death, you moron.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 31, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Eat hot death, you moron.


He must have thought he was @ Wal-Mart


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 31, 2015)

I was hoping he'd get his foot run over by the nasty old lady on the electric cart (she always leaves them outside, switched on out in the hot sun).
Win-win.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 31, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I was hoping he'd get his foot run over by the nasty old lady on the electric cart (she always leaves them outside, switched on out in the hot sun).
> Win-win.


My store had security labels on the electric carts, so when they'd get near the door.. There'd be a beep storm. Won't work though if your store stores them in the entrance vestibule, but a good idea regardless.

Oh.. and getting your foot run over by those revolving pieces of scrap metal hurts like hell


----------



## RhettB (Jan 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TTOG: You sir, are an asshole :3! Get out of the store and never come back!!
> 
> I just got back from lunch and the GSA asked if I could help this elderly man do his shopping. I agreed and figured it would be easy, grab a few things off shelves for him, lead him to his stuff, easy right? Well his first request was "heavy woolen pajamas" Now I had no idea if we actually carried wool pajamas, but I knew where exactly we kept them. So I took him to the pajamas which was now a very small section of men's. I checked every pair and they were all polyester or cotton. Asked the softlines ladies and they all confirmed, nope. The guy got visibly upset and then asked if I actually knew where everything was. Confirmed yeah I knew (we were at the damn pajamas weren't we???) so the next item on his list..."heavy woolen blanket." Again, took him STRAIGHT TO THEM. No detours or anything no getting lost. A TM saw me with him and was basically like "Oh. that's why you wanted wool pajamas" and had a face that told me I was in for a bad time. So at blankets I again searched EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. and none were wool. So when I come out of the aisles he's like "you went through all those and have nothing to show me?" and I told him there was no wool unless he wanted to look at other material in which case I could bring him a few nice ones I saw. NOPE. ONLY. WANTED. WOOL. Which is why I didn't bring anything out???? At that point I wanted out because he was getting pretty insulting again asking if I actually knew where everything was. So I decided to dump him on the LOD. Who basically told him the exact same things I did. Asked softlines over the walkie about the pajamas. Checked the website and confirmed we have nothing he wanted. LOD said I could go about my business doing go backs and the second I took a step away I hear him talking "I hate to tell you this but...is she new? She had absolutely no idea where anything was." YOU SURE ABOUT THAT. ARE. YOU. SURE. ABOUT. THAT?
> 
> The LOD never talked to me about it and I still saw them in the same spot about 20 minutes later so I figure he realised that guy was fuckin nuts too.



Should have led him to the Depends.


----------



## emayf (Jan 1, 2016)

Once while cashiering I had a guy that kept complaining about things wrong with Target's store polices, but instead of saying Target he kept saying my name. "Emayf makes it very hard to shop at Target" "Unlike other stores, Emayf won't do card look up." It was very strange!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guest: "Excuse me, can you tell me where the toilet paper is?"

Me: "F11 straight down to your right"

Guest: "Thank you"

*guest walks all the way down the store looking to his left*


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 1, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> Guest: "Excuse me, can you tell me where the toilet paper is?"
> 
> Me: "F11 straight down to your right"
> 
> ...


No I mean... your other right


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 2, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> No I mean... your other right


I've said that to guests before and they've replied, "what do you mean?"


----------



## callmetaylor (Jan 2, 2016)

To all those silent cell phone guests: What are you doing?! 

There are so many people who walk around the store with their phone up to their ear like they're talking to someone, but I'll be near them for a few minutes and never once hear them utter a word/never hear anything from their phone. It's so confusing/awkward. To make it worse they always linger/hover. 95% of the time they're in B, C, or D, and there's a 70% chance they're scouring a clearance endcap.

I can understand how there are a bunch of "crazy cat lady" or "angry couponer" people out there...but this...this is such a strange behavior that I can't get my head around how frequently I see it. Seriously...what are you doing?!


----------



## loser girl (Jan 3, 2016)

Ttog.  I was riding on an electris cart, with my coat on, my purse and a few items in the basket,  you asked me if i work here. Yes i do but NO I cant come help you in electronics.   Does it look like im working?   Sorry im not losing my job for helping you off the clock.  Besides i know nothing about electronics.  Im just a cashier.


----------



## PassinTime (Jan 3, 2016)

loser girl said:


> Ttog.  I was riding on an electris cart, with my coat on, my purse and a few items in the basket,  you asked me if i work here. Yes i do but NO I cant come help you in electronics.   Does it look like im working?   Sorry im not losing my job for helping you off the clock.  Besides i know nothing about electronics.  Im just a cashier.



Just say NO!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 3, 2016)

loser girl said:


> Ttog.  I was riding on an electris cart, with my coat on, my purse and a few items in the basket,  you asked me if i work here. Yes i do but NO I cant come help you in electronics.   Does it look like im working?   Sorry im not losing my job for helping you off the clock.  Besides i know nothing about electronics.  Im just a cashier.


Wow. Don't know how much more your attire/actions could scream "OFF DUTY!!!"


----------



## loser girl (Jan 3, 2016)

I pointed the guest to a nearby phone and told her to pick it up and someone would come help her.   Darn guests.   Maybe i should do all my shopping at wal mart.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 4, 2016)

TTOG: On top of your strange and suspicious behavior, our cashier heard you cursing us under your breath whilst you were getting rung up. 
We will remember you.


----------



## Marrodox (Jan 4, 2016)

TTOG: My Cosmetics brand TM watched you swap those clearance stickers. No, I'm not giving you that price, even though the stickers "were on 4 of them and obviously our fault". And hell no, you aren't using those coupons on them, they're for a totally different brand!

Better yet, after I denied her entire sale, I went to AP with the info. One quick camera review and she had stuffed plenty of merch in her purse while clearance swapping. So, he starts writing his report and I return to the front end, and she is back, with more mis-tagged items... needless to say, one quick Hardlines4 call led to a fun display of missing guest.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jan 4, 2016)

TTOG: LOL @ you threatening to go to corporate because they'll "make it right," and when you did, they STILL COULDN'T MAKE IT RIGHT. You know why? Because they don't know WTF is going on at store level. We do not have any magical potion to just make your transaction work around the roadblocks that were presented to us. We do know how to make things right but you didn't like our suggestions. So kick rocks, dude.


----------



## Mysterious (Jan 4, 2016)

TTOG: I'm sorry we couldn't fulfill your Apple Watch online order. I'm sorry that we were out. I'm sorry that after looking throughout the store for the only "1 left," nothing. I'm sorry that the website said that we were instock. I'm sorry that we were out of other variations. I'm sorry that you didn't want to wait for the next shipment at the end of the night for next day pick up. I'm sorry that you sent someone else to pick up your order. I'm sorry that the watch is a popular item right now. I'm *not* sorry for taking care of you to the fullest of my capabilities.

Then you request management, who basically tell you the same thing and other options.

Did I say that I was sorry?


----------



## DoWork (Jan 4, 2016)

TTOG whose daughter was wearing see-thru yoga pants - you're garbage and teaching your daughter to be just like you. Great job. Normally, I appreciate things like these, but this was depressing. Maybe she'll get lucky and get on teen moms.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 4, 2016)

loser girl said:


> Ttog.  I was riding on an electris cart, with my coat on, my purse and a few items in the basket,  you asked me if i work here. Yes i do but NO I cant come help you in electronics.   Does it look like im working?   Sorry im not losing my job for helping you off the clock.  Besides i know nothing about electronics.  Im just a cashier.



I go deaf and keep walking or in one move grab my phone and answer a call. But keep moving.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2016)

DoWork said:


> TTOG whose daughter was wearing see-thru yoga pants - you're garbage and teaching your daughter to be just like you. Great job. Normally, I appreciate things like these, but this was depressing. Maybe she'll get lucky and get on teen moms.



That's fucked up.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOG: LOL @ you threatening to go to corporate because they'll "make it right," and when you did, they STILL COULDN'T MAKE IT RIGHT. You know why? Because they don't know WTF is going on at store level. We do not have any magical potion to just make your transaction work around the roadblocks that were presented to us. We do know how to make things right but you didn't like our suggestions. So kick rocks, dude.


"I'm sorry mam, we're completely sold out of Shopkins."
"THAT'S BULLSHIT! I'M CALLING YOUR HEADQUARTERS!"


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

When I clocked out yesterday, I called out "hey this is (insert name) and I'm headed out for the evening" over the walkie. I took off my name tag and started to speed walk to the TSC. There were at least two guests who heard me and both of them stopped me. Both knew I was trying to go home and refused to let me get another TM to help them. 

Their excuse, "you're still wearing red and khaki".


----------



## RegisterMonkey (Jan 6, 2016)

OMG, are you a moron?  You say you want your card run as a credit, but when it goes through as a debit because you're too stupid to read the prompts, don't get mad at me and make me reverse the debit so that you can run it as credit, then get mad at me because you wanted it to go through as a debit??  Get it together, lady.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 6, 2016)

Ttog: those eos were not in a section with a Damn plu sign. Because they are ticketed. The sign only applies to the four foot section, not anything within eyesight. Sorry the cashier and gsa backed me up. 

Ttog: you were so pleasant when we said we couldn't match the twenty percent bb&b coupon. I was happy to open the replacement Fitbit flex bands so you could see which size you needed. So you could go buy the Fitbit at bb&b. I hope you take a survey when you get home on the clearance pjs you bought so the store can hear how awesome we are.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 8, 2016)

TTOG:  It's not so much that you called me by the wrong name despite me wearing a nametag.  It's more that you replied "you two look so much alike you could be sisters" when I explained that I really wasn't Jane from the service desk.  

(Jane is a six foot tall three hundred pound black woman with a righteous fro.  I am a short chubby white woman with glasses.)


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 10, 2016)

TTOG:  You came to the service desk and threw a fit because we wouldn't give you cash for the eighteen cents left on your gift card.  Somehow, in your shriveled little mind, Target was legally obligated to at least sell you an item for eighteen cents because... reasons.  I'm just going out on a limb here, but I'm guessing you don't get much excitement in your life and yelling at SD employees is the highlight of your week.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2016)

ThatTargetGirl said:


> When I clocked out yesterday, I called out "hey this is (insert name) and I'm headed out for the evening" over the walkie. I took off my name tag and started to speed walk to the TSC. There were at least two guests who heard me and both of them stopped me. Both knew I was trying to go home and refused to let me get another TM to help them.
> 
> Their excuse, "you're still wearing red and khaki".



Murder them


----------



## doodlebug (Jan 10, 2016)

No, we will not price match your printout from a classified ad from Toronto, Canada. (My store is in Georgia). Nice try, but your nasty attitude when I politely told you that we only price match major online retailers , not classified ads, makes you even more of an idiot.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jan 11, 2016)

To that one guest that yelled at the very busy cashiers to "Call someone to the fitting room." First of all, you clearly didn't even bother looking for the operator because you would've seen her folding tables in RTW. Second of all,  cashiers usually don't have walkies how can they call someone for you?! Also, the way you asked was extremely rude and when you yelled at them for the second time and a cashier, who was ringing someone up, replied saying that they couldn't call someone right away because they didn't have a walkie your reply of "WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THAT WHEN I FIRST TOLD YOU?!?" was rude. You're lucky I was on backup and had a walkie and was able to call the operator to the fitting room. Also, the operator informed me that you were equally rude to her when we did not have a size of something that you wanted, which leads me to a separate rant that I have to deal with as a soft lines tm: would it really make any sense for us to have sizes in the back of something that are not available on the floor?


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 11, 2016)

To that one guest: You were in the store f-o-r-e-v-e-r two nights this past week (that I'm aware of) and didn't leave until the last five minutes before closing time.  Both nights you made a mess of our swim section in RTW: taking things off hangers, throwing both the items and hangers around, spreading a whole bunch of stuff out on a table that a tm was desperately trying to zone.  One of my favorite ETLs talked to you about it the first night.  You said "well I have a lot of children that I need to shop for."  The ETL replied, "I have a lot of children (he just had his fifth!) and I don't destroy the store when I go shopping."  On night #2, the same ETL was LOD but this time he did NOT want to deal with you and encouraged a TM to hurry you along.  I so wish he would've confronted you again.  I think he would've fully been within his rights to ask you to leave. Please don't be so disrespectful of our store and tms.


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Jan 13, 2016)

To that one guest: you seemed super nice when you asked me where the corn flakes were. I don't work in consumables but I've done enough grocery pulls to know where they are and they're hard to find. You then turned into a real dick when the Grocery TL confirmed we were out. 

They're just corn flakes.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 13, 2016)

FredPanda3 said:


> To that one guest that yelled at the very busy cashiers to "Call someone to the fitting room." First of all, you clearly didn't even bother looking for the operator because you would've seen her folding tables in RTW. Second of all,  cashiers usually don't have walkies how can they call someone for you?! Also, the way you asked was extremely rude and when you yelled at them for the second time and a cashier, who was ringing someone up, replied saying that they couldn't call someone right away because they didn't have a walkie your reply of "WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THAT WHEN I FIRST TOLD YOU?!?" was rude. You're lucky I was on backup and had a walkie and was able to call the operator to the fitting room. Also, the operator informed me that you were equally rude to her when we did not have a size of something that you wanted, which leads me to a separate rant that I have to deal with as a soft lines tm: would it really make any sense for us to have sizes in the back of something that are not available on the floor?


Don't you know the big secret? We keep all the good stuff in the back so the guests can't buy it!


----------



## buxboy (Jan 13, 2016)

TTOG: you ask me where the malt powder is and I attempt to help you, even tracking down a rare mydevice in the process. As it turns out, we don't have any. Don't get pissy with me because "you called five minutes ago and were told we have it". I appreciate you rolling your eyes at me and walking when I explain to you the counts are usually inaccurate. 

Also I found out later you were told "if we have it it would be in x location". So way to go misinterpreting what the operator said. I hope your malt tastes like ass.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2016)

FredPanda3 said:


> To that one guest that yelled at the very busy cashiers to "Call someone to the fitting room." First of all, you clearly didn't even bother looking for the operator because you would've seen her folding tables in RTW. Second of all, cashiers usually don't have walkies how can they call someone for you?! Also, the way you asked was extremely rude and when you yelled at them for the second time and a cashier, who was ringing someone up, replied saying that they couldn't call someone right away because they didn't have a walkie your reply of "WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THAT WHEN I FIRST TOLD YOU?!?" was rude. You're lucky I was on backup and had a walkie and was able to call the operator to the fitting room. Also, the operator informed me that you were equally rude to her when we did not have a size of something that you wanted, which leads me to a separate rant that I have to deal with as a soft lines tm: would it really make any sense for us to have sizes in the back of something that are not available on the floor?



My store has phones at each register. The cashiers just need to pick them up and dial 0 to get the operator. Of course newer cashiers don't always know this.


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 13, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> My store has phones at each register. The cashiers just need to pick them up and dial 0 to get the operator. Of course newer cashiers don't always know this.



We are unable to use the phones at our store. They are taped over with clear tape. I always carry a walkie when I have a cashier shift. Not every cashier uses a walkie though. A lot of them don't know how to use it because they have never been shown.


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 13, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Don't you know the big secret? We keep all the good stuff in the back so the guests can't buy it!



Shh, don't tell the guests or you will find them browsing in the back room lol. At my last job we had an unstable female customer who was in love with our store manager. When she didn't see him, she would sneak into the back room and look for him there. When ever I saw her walk in, I would walkie the manager and give him a heads up. He would usually hide in his locked office while she was shopping and looking for him.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 13, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> My store has phones at each register. The cashiers just need to pick them up and dial 0 to get the operator. Of course newer cashiers don't always know this.



The majority of our checklane phones don't work. I've told the last three ETLs-GE and none of them have done anything about it.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 14, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> The majority of our checklane phones don't work. I've told the last three ETLs-GE and none of them have done anything about it.



We don't even have any checklane phones. They were all removed before my time, the cabling is still sticking out of the ports where the phones used to be. Some of the express lanes still have physical phones but none of them work.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 14, 2016)

To those _thieves_: I don't know what your intention was for stealing the iPhone demos, but they're basically scrap metal. Good luck activating them, you pricks.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 14, 2016)

ThatTargetGirl said:


> When I clocked out yesterday, I called out "hey this is (insert name) and I'm headed out for the evening" over the walkie. I took off my name tag and started to speed walk to the TSC. There were at least two guests who heard me and both of them stopped me. Both knew I was trying to go home and refused to let me get another TM to help them.
> 
> Their excuse, "you're still wearing red and khaki".



My excuse, no longer being paid. C-Ya!


----------



## RegisterMonkey (Jan 14, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> We don't even have any checklane phones. They were all removed before my time, the cabling is still sticking out of the ports where the phones used to be. Some of the express lanes still have physical phones but none of them work.



I wish they'd remove all the phones.  Some of the lanes at my store have them still, and they do nothing but get in the way.


----------



## NPC (Jan 15, 2016)

To ALL those guests that wait until it's time to pay to CHECK for deals on Cartwheel....fuck off. Fuck OFFFFFFFFF!!!!

I've been cashiering this week, and it's pissing me off. Today I helped a guest, with maybe about 20 items or so. I told her the total, and the guest pulls out her phone, asking if anything was on Cartwheel. I told her I didn't know, because why the fuck would I? So she says, "Well can you just scan it?" It confused me and I said, "Scan your Cartwheel? Of course, did you add your deals already?" She mumbled about having to install it real quick. I said, "okay." She repeated herself, "Well can you still just scan it?" I told her that she still had to add the deals to it first for it to work. She still fiddled with her phone, and scoffed and gave me a look like, "Could you?"

WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT, LADY?! Scan what? WHAT? What are you even talking about at this point? Do you think I can just type "Discount" on my keyboard and it just takes off some mystery amount of money?! What? What are you doing? You don't even have it installed on your phone, and it's time to pay, and you expect to just go through all your items right now?! You stupid fucking clod. Luckily she eventually realized on some level she was being a piece of shit, paid, and left.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would've scanned her barcode & said "Nope, nothing on there. Sorry." & left it at that.


----------



## NPC (Jan 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I would've scanned her barcode & said "Nope, nothing on there. Sorry." & left it at that.



She didn't even have it installed though! And it didn't look like she was even trying. She was doing that fucking half assed, pitiful asking thing where they want something, but they want you to do it for them. I think she expected me to pull out my phone and do it all for her because she kept asking, "well could'yah?". Thing is though, I don't carry my phone on me.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a lady like that. She had a GIANT ASS CART of stuff too. And she didn't want to suspend the transaction. Right there she DL'd cartwheel. Scanned everything. Every. Thing. 

Then I had this other lady bitch that why should she have to manually add the deals why aren't they already added and we just scan the barcode?? It's too much work!!

I hate people


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 15, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> She didn't even have it installed though! And it didn't look like she was even trying. She was doing that fucking half assed, pitiful asking thing where they want something, but they want you to do it for them. I think she expected me to pull out my phone and do it all for her because she kept asking, "well could'yah?". Thing is though, I don't carry my phone on me.


I had a guest like that Christmas Eve. Asked me if I could download it for her. Said sorry I cannot and left it at that. I had a line to the jewelry boat, hell no, not today.


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I had a lady like that. She had a GIANT ASS CART of stuff too. And she didn't want to suspend the transaction. Right there she DL'd cartwheel. Scanned everything. Every. Thing.
> 
> Then I had this other lady bitch that why should she have to manually add the deals why aren't they already added and we just scan the barcode?? It's too much work!!
> 
> I hate people



I hate people too! Like bitching to us will make any difference?? I hear it's too much work all the time as well. Then don't use cartwheel. Complaining to me won't do any good, just makes me hate people more lol. I also love the guests who forget to use the cartwheel at check out and come up to me at GS, stand in line, wait until I fix their issue and give them a $0.15 refund haha. At least some of them are honest and admit they totally forgot about the cartwheel and don't blame the poor cashier.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 15, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I had a lady like that. She had a GIANT ASS CART of stuff too. And she didn't want to suspend the transaction. Right there she DL'd cartwheel. Scanned everything. Every. Thing.
> 
> Then I had this other lady bitch that why should she have to manually add the deals why aren't they already added and we just scan the barcode?? It's too much work!!
> 
> I hate people



Now that I'm a guest (and even when I was still working) I always either have things added before I get there or scan things as I'm shopping.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

lovecats said:


> Now that I'm a guest (and even when I was still working) I always either have things added before I get there or scan things as I'm shopping.


This is me as well. I usually pull my cart over somewhere out of the way & scan things...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

TTOG: go ahead and transfer somewhere else since "we don't know what we are doing." Nobody else is going to be able to do what you want either...


----------



## Thedancingb19 (Jan 15, 2016)

To that one crazy ass couponing guest:
1. You're stupidity made me lose my brain cells that I so desperately need to keep.
2. I understand that times are tough right now so couponing can save you some serious cash, but when you're buying a $9 box of razors and you have a coupon for $15 off that $9 BOX OF RAZORS, don't look at me like I'm the idiot because I refuse to accept the coupon. And furthermore don't treat me like a lesser human being and like I'm the idiot in this situation. 
3. Also do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Cause damn my mother would have washed my mouth out with soap.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

Thedancingb19 said:


> To that one crazy ass couponing guest:
> 1. You're stupidity made me lose my brain cells that I so desperately need to keep.
> 2. I understand that times are tough right now so couponing can save you some serious cash, but when you're buying a $9 box of razors and you have a coupon for $15 off that $9 BOX OF RAZORS, don't look at me like I'm the idiot because I refuse to accept the coupon. And furthermore don't treat me like a lesser human being and like I'm the idiot in this situation.
> 3. Also do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Cause damn my mother would have washed my mouth out with soap.


Good for you! That coupon was probably fake anyway


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2016)

To the guest in the bathroom: You are peeing. I am peeing. This is a private activity DO NOT ASK ME WHERE PRODUCT IS WHEN I AM PEEING


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bosch said:


> My excuse, no longer being paid. C-Ya!


I have to use that line next time


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2016)

TTOG: I don't care if you "only have 2 things & are in a hurry." You JUST walked up. I was waiting in line and the gstl told me to step into the check lane that just opened. I only have 4 items, have my cards out to pay already, so you can get behind me. You're juggling a case of beer & a bottle of wine with your Starbucks and I have to pee! 

Edited to add: I was not working today & this was not my store...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> To the guest in the bathroom: You are peeing. I am peeing. This is a private activity DO NOT ASK ME WHERE PRODUCT IS WHEN I AM PEEING


----------



## Bosch (Jan 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> To the guest in the bathroom: You are peeing. I am peeing. This is a private activity DO NOT ASK ME WHERE PRODUCT IS WHEN I AM PEEING



Oh fuck off! Is my response to anything but "Hey the building is on fire!" when I am taking a pee.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Oh fuck off! Is my response to anything but "Hey the building is on fire!" when I am taking a pee.


"Sorry, couldn't hear you over the sound of my pi$$...."


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 16, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Oh fuck off! Is my response to anything but "Hey the building is on fire!" when I am taking a pee.





redeye58 said:


> "Sorry, couldn't hear you over the sound of my pi$$...."



Battleshits, anyone?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> To the guest in the bathroom: You are peeing. I am peeing. This is a private activity DO NOT ASK ME WHERE PRODUCT IS WHEN I AM PEEING




It's easy for a guy, we just turn to them while we are still peeing and ask what they want.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 16, 2016)

TTOG: You were sitting in the chair next to the fitting room desk while your family member was trying on clothes quietly talking on your cell. The store phone rang and I had to speak a little louder than usual to the caller because we had a bad connection. So you give me this sly little smile and get LOUDER. Seriously? That was nice.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> It's easy for a guy, we just turn to them while we are still peeing and ask what they want.


Full body turn for full coverage


----------



## lovecats (Jan 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Full body turn for full coverage


I guess great minds DO think alike.  I was thinking the exact same thing .


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Full body turn for full coverage



How annoying they are determines if it goes on their shoes or all over.


----------



## TargetHEEL (Jan 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> To the guest in the bathroom: You are peeing. I am peeing. This is a private activity DO NOT ASK ME WHERE PRODUCT IS WHEN I AM PEEING



On the other hand, what a great opportunity to ask a guest if they want to save 5% each and every day by opening a RedCard!!!


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 19, 2016)

TT-Instacarters: As much as I would like to help you find your items, I do not have the luxury time to be your personal shopper. Please try to look for it first before asking or better yet, use the Target app to get the aisle location at least.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 19, 2016)

To all my guests: There is no register at the fitting room.  We also do not staff our jewelry boat.  You have to go to the front to check out. Why is this such a strange concept?


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 20, 2016)

TToG

You, Hill Guy, are an absolute sweetheart. You're a regular I started to notice come in almost daily around the same time so I tried to get to know you cos you're chill. It warms my bitter little retail heart every time I see you. You always smile and are just so nice and always tell me how nice it is to see me and how I'm such a nice person and make sure to get in my line no matter the wait. I still don't even know your name but Hill Guy works just fine for me. (So called because he usually walks up a hill w his groceries) 

TToO(ther)G

You, ma'am, are a complete asswhipe. You bought approximately 30 billion bottles of wine and boxes of chocolate. Our counters are tiny. T.I.N.Y. And yet you somehow decide it's okay to put everything RIGHT ON MY SCANNER. So much so that I couldn't even tell what scanned and I stopped keeping track. Even after I asked you to please not put your shit on there YOU DID IT ANYWAYS. YOU SOMEHOW IGNORED HALF OF THE COUNTER TO PUT EVERYTHING ON MY SCANNER. You wouldn't even put your shit back in your cart. You were on your phone the whole time. Not even looking at me once. I even managed to take pictures of the game of "PUT EVERYTHING ON THE COUNTERS AND HOPE NOTHING DROPS" even after you paid you were on your phone and took your sweet ass fucking time putting your stuff back in the wine. I hope I double, no triple charged some of your shit.


----------



## queencat (Jan 20, 2016)

ttog- I really don't care that OtherTargetLocation can do "everything you ask" and we "can't seem to do anything" when you have literally asked us the impossible (start a redcard with a debit card and locate a purchase made on your card when it turns out you didn't use your card at all!)


----------



## Txcpht (Jan 20, 2016)

TTOG: You were unbelievably nasty and incredibly rude to my tech when she gave you a 25 minute wait time. We had 5 waiters in front of you, so 25 minutes was reasonable. It was also absurd when you walked off cursing us and said that you always have to wait 1 to 2 hours. That is a lie! We never have an hour wait time. Shall I transfer your scripts to Walgreens?


----------



## Kartman (Jan 20, 2016)

Projectile vomit all over them, then apologize...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2016)

Txcpht said:


> TTOG: You were unbelievably nasty and incredibly rude to my tech when she gave you a 25 minute wait time. We had 5 waiters in front of you, so 25 minutes was reasonable. It was also absurd when you walked off cursing us and said that you always have to wait 1 to 2 hours. That is a lie! We never have an hour wait time. Shall I transfer your scripts to Walgreens?


Replace her meds with placebos. 
Ain't Valium enough to fix b!tch.


----------



## desertcoyote (Jan 20, 2016)

LUR99 said:


> We are unable to use the phones at our store. They are taped over with clear tape. I always carry a walkie when I have a cashier shift. Not every cashier uses a walkie though. A lot of them don't know how to use it because they have never been shown.


LOL Your store must have an abundance of radios.  Mine would take you walkie because there's not enough to go around.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 21, 2016)

Txcpht said:


> TTOG: You were unbelievably nasty and incredibly rude to my tech when she gave you a 25 minute wait time. We had 5 waiters in front of you, so 25 minutes was reasonable. It was also absurd when you walked off cursing us and said that you always have to wait 1 to 2 hours. That is a lie! We never have an hour wait time. Shall I transfer your scripts to Walgreens?


I think we had the same _patient_ yesterday. She even commented on how "she's never had to wait to DROP OFF!" THEN, she bitches because I tell her it's probably going to be "around 25 minutes or so..." There were 4 people in front of you with 2-3 Rxs EACH! I don't think 25 minutes was unreasonable???


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 21, 2016)

TToG

wowowwwOWOWOW UR ATTITUDE IS SHITTY

you ask for help and I tell you im on lunch so you give me the nASTIEST TONE "can you just answer the question and tell me where the super glue is?" I would have been within my rights to just tell you im legally not able to help you, or if tou had maybe said please or been pleasant would have just told you. Instead I just told you the wrong place. Good fucking luck finding it.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 24, 2016)

TToG: No, we do not have satin pillowcases for California King size pillows in store.  And you definitely did not need to call me such an abundance of rude names, although I may give you points for the creativity of the insult 'bubble-gum lipped bitch'.


----------



## kimimpossible (Jan 24, 2016)

TToG  I can't stand men like you. First of all you ran into my tub, which mind you was not in the way one bit and you had the whole aisle to push your cart through. Secondly I told your girlfriend to let me know if I was in her way. I was in the middle of set a POG in the dairy cooler. She was very polite and said "Excuse me and thank you" while getting the beverage of her choice. The off handed comments about not having to be nice or polite to me because I was in her way was bad enough. The comments about me knowing my places were worse. You sir... are an asshat! I don't know what she saw in you.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Jan 25, 2016)

I had a guest today demand to know why some targets have certain products of pantene and others don't. I told her I'm not really sure of the process but know some targets sell things that others don't in general. She then wanted me to contact "whoever it is I need to talk to" to get her volumizing hair spray because this is ridiculous. I told her I could get a manager for her and then she said "forget it I'll keep my hair flat" I was like.......  OK have a good evening


----------



## Bosch (Jan 25, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> wowowwwOWOWOW UR ATTITUDE IS SHITTY
> 
> you ask for help and I tell you im on lunch so you give me the nASTIEST TONE "can you just answer the question and tell me where the super glue is?" I would have been within my rights to just tell you im legally not able to help you, or if tou had maybe said please or been pleasant would have just told you. Instead I just told you the wrong place. Good fucking luck finding it.



When you pay for my knowledge I will tell where the glue is. Have $12.74(made up number)? No? I am not an indentured servant.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 26, 2016)

TToG at another store: I have never seen you before in my life, and I was not wearing anything Target related at the time, so I have no idea how you knew I worked at Target, but I do not know the location of the clearance coats at that store.  You have officially spooked me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 28, 2016)

TTOG: sorry we can't price match anymore. I'm sorrynotsorry to see you go. Go back to Walmart....oh wait.....you CAN'T because they banned your rude ass from their stores!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 28, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TToG at another store: I have never seen you before in my life, and I was not wearing anything Target related at the time, so I have no idea how you knew I worked at Target, but I do not know the location of the clearance coats at that store.  You have officially spooked me.


 I've had guests do this to me whilst shopping at other stores.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Jan 28, 2016)

TtoG who told her son that the red balls out front would roll if you pushed them hard enough: Thank you so much, what transpired immediately afterward made my day.


----------



## griezmanns (Jan 28, 2016)

TTOG: I know you told me to keep your receipt but you couldn't get off your phone for the entire two minutes you were checking out and got upset because "the chip reader takes a long time".... maybe you know, get off your phone and we wouldn't've had that problem. Me and the guest behind you exchanged looks about you after you left. You were odd. Not mean, not rude... just odd.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 29, 2016)

TTOG: I understand that you have things to do besides return your purchase to us in a timely manner, but when your receipt is clearly dated for April 2015 and it is now January 2016, you know you won't be able to return those headphones/television/miscellaneous electronics item. Don't pitch a fit at the GS desk and threaten to call corporate because you refuse to read your receipt.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

TTOThief:


 
You stole a bunch from my store, so I gave my sister store's APS a call. And he got you five minutes later. So again I say: HA!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nani-nani-poo-poo!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 1, 2016)

TTOG(even though you are technically a "patient" now thank you for not being an ass over our screw-up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Nani-nani-poo-poo!


I always thought the quote was "Nani-nani-poo-poo head!" but I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 1, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I always thought the quote was "Nani-nani-poo-poo head!" but I guess I could be wrong.


I think it depends on the region


----------



## ResidualGrub (Feb 3, 2016)

TTOG Sorry that we don't have the specific type of oral b you are looking for. You asked me to transfer you to customer
service even though I am not sure how they are going to make the item magically appear. But thank you for rudely hanging up on me when I tried to explain that I couldn't transfer from the phone I was using. Also next time don't act annoyed when you call fucking electronics for a health item and we don't know anything about it off hand. Sincerely a guy that doesn't even have to fucking help you because im not a target employee.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2016)

ResidualGrub said:


> TTOG Sorry that we don't have the specific type of oral b you are looking for. You asked me to transfer you to customer
> service even though I am not sure how they are going to make the item magically appear. But thank you for rudely hanging up on me when I tried to explain that I couldn't transfer from the phone I was using. Also next time don't act annoyed when you call fucking electronics for a health item and we don't know anything about it off hand. Sincerely a guy that doesn't even have to fucking help you because im not a target employee.


We will get people who call the pharmacy about other items and get annoyed when we have to transfer them. Didn't you get the memo, if you answer a phone, you're supposed to know the exact stock of every item in the store?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2016)

TTOG: TARGET no longer carrying items has absolutely nothing to do with us now being CVS. TARGET doesn't carry it anymore because you were probably the only person who ever bought it! And just because you "bought some last year," doesn't mean we will STILL carry it. Every store I know of rotates stock....items that don't sell are no longer carried. 

And saying "do I need to go to Walmart?" like its a question isn't going to make it _magically _appear!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> "do I need to go to Walmart?"


Why yes, yes you do.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

TTOG: Thank you for not getting pissed at me when I told you that I couldn't get you your allergy medication with pseudoephedrine from the Pharmacy, despite what the manager told you. Yes, he is in fact as dumb as a sack of bricks.


----------



## Ashley Jude (Feb 4, 2016)

TTOG: just becuase i accepted a quarter from your mother doesn't mean you have to snap and scream at me. she was doing a favor and helping you out because you were taking 5 mintues to find one single quarter.


----------



## Ashley Jude (Feb 4, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOThief:
> View attachment 1747
> You stole a bunch from my store, so I gave my sister store's APS a call. And he got you five minutes later. So again I say: HA!


we had this happen from three teenage kids. a guest noticed them and yells to the last one who's pants were sagging super low "you're name is going to be buttercup"


----------



## Ashley Jude (Feb 4, 2016)

TTOG: the reason why we do not let you buy a 100$ gift card with a target gift card is because we know what you are going to do it with and secretly call you stupid


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 5, 2016)

TTOG: no, rx numbers are not the same from store to store. Why? Because some stores have been open longer than others & are thus in higher numbers.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

To that little girl: Your manners are so polite! We accidentally almost walked into each other and you said sorry, and when I accidentally knocked a board game down in toys you picked it up and handed it to me. Your parents must be raising you right.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 6, 2016)

To the guest who wanted all Easter eggs shopkins in the backroom & not out yet. Spot reserves the right to give you only a few, not the whole case. The lod told you the same thing too.  So stop complaining now..


----------



## desertcoyote (Feb 6, 2016)

TTOG:  Haven't you heard?  My store will not accept bags and bags of HBA returns without a receipt.  No, not a gift receipt, the original receipt.  Well... whether someone gifted you 30 boxes of Prilosec and razors or not, I can't do your return.  Have a great day!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 8, 2016)

TTOG: You wasted about 20 minutes arguing with me then waiting to speak to a manager when you could have gone to the store (less than 4 miles away!) I told you had your item and returned back to my store! But you wanted to be a bitch about it, as if your time was more valuable than mine. I tried to assist you but you didn't want to budge. So, eff you! And have a wonderful day!


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 8, 2016)

Guest on the phone: Do you have an arts and crafts section?
Me: Yes, we do. Were you looking for something specific?
Guest: Yes, latch hook kits.
Me (checks mydevice, sees we only have one, featuring Olaf from Frozen, and explains this to guest).
Guest: Ok, that may work. What size is the kit and how much is it?
Me: (gives the price, and calls for a TM to check the size for me, but the TM in the area is on a register for backup, so I head over to check myself, then let the guest know).
Guest: How can you only have one latch hook kit at a big store like Target???
Me: Ma'am, this is all we have right now. I'm sorry, have a good night.

My store is located on a major road. Travel a couple miles north and there is a Michael's craft supply. Head south and there is an A.C. Moore. Wouldn't those be better places to look?


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 8, 2016)

Guest calls: Did your store move? 
Me: Pardon me?
Guest: Did your store relocate? I can't find it on my GPS. I think I should've passed it by now.
(My store was built in the late '90s. I was young then, but I remember). 
Me: Sir, where are you right now? (He is about 10 minutes north of the store). 
Guest: Wait, you mean are past (major road which intersects with the road my store is on)?! 
Me: Yes, sir.
Guest: Wait, you mean you are past (well-known shopping center one traffic light prior to my store)?! 
Me: Sir, we are at the next traffic light after that center.
Guest: Ahh, okay, well I guess I'll see you in a few minutes.

*SIGH*


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest: How can you only have one latch hook kit at a big store like Target???


Same reason a store as big as Home Depot does not have lingerie.


----------



## jayray (Feb 8, 2016)

Why, oh why did you place all 10 of your Valentine's Day cards in their envelopes before you came to the register?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Same reason a store as big as Home Depot does not have lingerie.


They don't?!


----------



## Redzee (Feb 8, 2016)

Ttog please do not let your child hang off the end of the buggy, there may well be a fracture in the grey bar and he could fall and be run over. I take the busted ones back but find them in the general population next day unfixed. (Frowns- emogee won't open)


----------



## brizzy93 (Feb 8, 2016)

TTOG- Ok we all get it. You don't have to huff and puff about my jailer being on the floor and my flat in the aisle and "you can't shop" because I'm in your way. *BITCH you can't shop with bare freezer shelves either. *I had to bite my tongue to avoid actually saying that to your rude ass face. You had space to move. LET ME DO MY JOB.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2016)

I gots degreaser & room in my walk-in......


----------



## brizzy93 (Feb 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I gots degreaser & room in my walk-in......


Woulda came in handy today. Ooh she made me mad. I hate snotty people


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 8, 2016)

TTOG who tried to shoplift tonight: Literally the whole softlines team thought you were sketchy AF, and knew you had to be trying to conceal stuff in the fitting room based on your behavior, the amount you took into the fitting room, and the sounds that came from the fitting room while you were in it.  So, yes, of course I was basically up your butt guest servicing you, because I'm not allowed to call you out on your little game.  But believe me, we'll all recognize you next time you come in because being rude to team members makes you memorable, and AP was directed to your abandoned stash, so they'll have you on tape to establish the pattern of behavior if you try to shoplift here again.


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 9, 2016)

TTOG: Even though I understood every word you said, you assuming I didn't was why what I saw became the highlight of my night...

Here's what happened: I was zoning girl's clearance and the guest's young daughter pulled all the hanging from the lower rack and dropped it on the floor. Immediately, the mom's response was to say *roughly translated* "(daughter's name)! Quit being a messy cow now or we'll leave without buying (product daughter apparently wanted)!" before picking up the clothes. She said it completely seriously and calmly too.  The daughter starting crying because apparently that was such a mean thing for her mom to say. She was so offended by what had been said to her that I had to try my best not to laugh. It was like something from a sitcom, i swear.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 9, 2016)

TToCouponer

No, he is not new but being primarily hardlines he doesn't know coupon policy too well. And no I am DEFINITELY not new. Asking if we're new or not clearly tells me that you were specifically targeting him because you've never seen him. I saw a couponer get through him earlier and unfortunately I couldn't stop it because we were so backed up. I got lucky this time and was asked to take over for him so he could go to lunch. Sorry but you got your item sizes wrong. You're not going to get 1.50 off a 10oz or larger Nutella with those 1.49 Nutella and GO or get those lotions BOGO free when it says 20oz or larger and you got 10oz. Nice try, though and get the fuck out of my store.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 9, 2016)

jayray said:


> Why, oh why did you place all 10 of your Valentine's Day cards in their envelopes before you came to the register?


RAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I was feeling particularly feisty, I probably would have asked the person to please take them out. On the other hand, I LOVE the guests who put the card under the envelope flap with the barcode facing out so that I can easily scan it.


----------



## Ashley Jude (Feb 10, 2016)

TTOG: seriously why do you come to target and think that we are gonna have good prices on stuff from the movie frozen? just because you see it on the clearance shelf and i guarantee you put a piece of tape on the bottom of it thinking you would get it 90% off, you are mistaken. also we didn't call you a liar weather you think we did.


----------



## Ashley Jude (Feb 10, 2016)

TTOG: when we first tell you you cannot get a lot of "free" gift cards by using your target gift card, please do not send in your bretheren. we will catch on sooner than you think


----------



## desertcoyote (Feb 10, 2016)

TTOG:  You were shocked as hell when AP showed up at the Service Desk after you ticket switched a few items and demanded we honor the prices.  It was priceless that the AP person said, "No we're not honoring any of those prices and you know why."

You left quickly and quietly with you tail between your legs.  Best day ever!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 11, 2016)

desertcoyote said:


> TTOG:  You were shocked as hell when AP showed up at the Service Desk after you ticket switched a few items and demanded we honor the prices.  It was priceless that the AP person said, "No we're not honoring any of those prices and you know why."
> 
> You left quickly and quietly with you tail between your legs.  Best day ever!


I had someone who obviously switched a clearance tag on some Nexxus shampoo (and it was blatantly obvious it had been tampered with because it was all wrinkled). It was ringing up 10x the clearance tag price, so I said I'd have to look up the DPCI on the tag. She quickly changed her mind.... People think just because we aren't "on the floor" or "regular cashiers," we will just "buy whatever they're trying to sell." Nope! Not happening!!!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 11, 2016)

TTOG: Don't approach the front lanes after the lights have gone off for the nght with a cart full of items and then tell us that you have to check your items for Cartwheel and that "the girl in the back" told you to come up front to do it. Don't get mad when I explain that most guests (you know, the ones with sense) scan their items as they're shopping. Don't yell at me to explain which reusable bags gets cold items. Don't yell at my GSTL and ETL-HR about how rude I am (even though, you know, they were standing right there and saw the contrary) and demand my name and tell them that she wants to report me. I'm glad my management recognized you for what you are (AKA CRAZY) and told me to just go home.

I was later told that she wanted a personal apology. I told my GSTL that I'd write it on some paper then wipe my ass with it. He didn't finish up with her until 11:25, and her grand Cartwheel total...DRUM ROLL PLEASE...$0.38.  Fucking A.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> I was later told that she wanted a personal apology.


As a former coworker used to say: "It's nice to_ want_...."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 11, 2016)

TTOG: don't start screaming at me because you walked up AFTER the gates were down and we were closed. I don't give a rat's ass if you had a prescription for pain meds you "are going to be out of by tomorrow," we were open for 12 hours & you sure as hell didn't look like you had just gotten off work (unless you know somewhere with a "pajama pant/hoodie/UGGS" dress code.) No, I DON'T know where the nearest 24-hour pharmacy is. Based on how you looked/were acting, I'd bet they were probably too soon to fill anyway! And no, I'm NOT giving you my name because I'm off the damn clock and was as nice to you as I could _possibly _be, especially considering how rude you were being!


----------



## RXninja (Feb 12, 2016)

Ugh, even if the pharmacist had checked the CII cabinet for her, I'll bet you would have been "out" of her pain med anyway.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 12, 2016)

RXninja said:


> Ugh, even if the pharmacist had checked the CII cabinet for her, I'll bet you would have been "out" of her pain med anyway.


Well, I don't know for sure it was a CII, but I'd bet a paycheck it was and you're absolutely right


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 13, 2016)

TTOG: no, I can't go check the floor to see if we have something in the BABY department. I told you MULTIPLE TIMES I was the ONLY person in the pharmacy because the pharmacist was helping someone on the floor and couldn't leave it, but you "didn't want to hear it..." I checked the website (which said the item was in stock) and offered to transfer you to the store, but nooooooo, you wanted me to _physically _walk over and make sure we had the item. A) I'm no longer a Target employee (not that I would've walked over to baby to check stock anyway) & B) what part of "I can't leave the pharmacy unattended" don't you understand? You were already in the damn parking lot, but didn't want to "walk all the way in the store in the cold (no, she didn't have her baby WITH her) if we didn't have it." THEN, when you came IN, even AFTER I had explained over the phone the item was in the BABY department, you came to the PHARMACY for it, told my PM I "said I'd pull it for you" (which she knew was a lie because I was telling her the story when you walked in,) THEN called me a liar for saying I was "alone in the pharmacy" (the PM walked back just as I was hanging up.) The look on your face was priceless when I called you out. #zerofucksgiven


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 13, 2016)

TTO(ther)G: no, you can't swipe your Target card "because you forgot your PIN." You don't get a discount on meds anyway, just use another payment method.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2016)

To those guests who came in at 8am: It's -5°F outside and feels like -25. Why are you going out? And why are you bringing a baby with you? It's too cold outside.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2016)

And to those last minute Valentine's Day shoppers: It's not my fault that we barely have any chocolates left. You're lucky we have a Godiva store nearby to save your ass.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2016)

One of them is probably my husband....


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> One of them is probably my husband....


I meant no disrespect to him, haha


----------



## jayray (Feb 14, 2016)

It's really not cute when you decide to "teach" your 2-year-old his ABCs and numbers by letting him use the touch pad to enter your information when your are in the EXPRESS lane with 6 other people behind you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

To the parents that let their kids walk around naked while using the men's public restroom, please please please stop.  I do not want any drama.  When I go to use the restroom in public, I don't want to see anyone naked especially little kids because I know that if someone walks in and sees it, they're going to call me a perv and murder me.  Be a better parent.  Go to the family restroom or physically walk in with your kid and go into a stall.  And also teach your kids manners.  When you're in public, nudity is bad.  It's happened twice in a week and it makes me super uncomfortable because like I said I don't want drama.  When I'm washing my hands in the sink, I don't want to see anyone naked.  I always look away and do my best to avoid the sight of nudity in public restrooms.  


Sometimes, I wish I had a pop/cap gun at Target so I could get people's attention to stop annoying me with their shit.  LOL


----------



## Thedancingb19 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ashley Jude said:


> we had this happen from three teenage kids. a guest noticed them and yells to the last one who's pants were sagging super low "you're name is going to be buttercup"


We had that happen and our TL in electronic's caught them and convinced them to sign up for red cards and buy the stuff


----------



## sher (Feb 15, 2016)

To that one couponer, I don't care what the other cashiers and other targets allow you to get away with. You're not gonna let me scan a million trial sized items THEN give me coupons at the end and get away with it. This man talked to me the whole time and didn't mention the coupons in hopes I'd be too distracted and in such good spirits that I'd just k1 everything. Sorry buddy. Idc that you canceled your whole purchase. Also, pretty sure this man came to me because he thought I was younger than I am. He asked me about school... And if this was a weekend job or something.

To those guests behind him who got a laugh out of it, thanks for not taking his side.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> One of them is probably my husband....


At least yours got you something


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 15, 2016)

TTOG: no, you cannot use my discount to save extra $$.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 15, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> At least yours got you something


Only if he found something on the "As Seen on TV" endcap.....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Only if he found something on the "As Seen on TV" endcap.....


Still better than nothing


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2016)

*me gives PhQ an iced caramel macchiato, a Godiva truffle & a hug


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 16, 2016)

The other night, I put a guest call on hold so I could check my mydevice for the item he was looking for.
*older woman walks up to the fitting room counter while I'm looking on the mydevice, and I look up, asking how I can help her.*
Guest: "where can I find (I forget)?"
Me: "It's kind of in an out-of-the-way spot. If you'd mind a waiting a sec, I'll show you." *Finds what the guest was looking for on the mydevice and picks up the phone to tell him it is in stock. Guest thanks me and hangs up, then I told guest standing next to me to follow me*
Guest: *laughs* "I thought you were making me wait for you to finish your text message."
Me: *smiles* "Ma'am, I wouldn't make you wait if I wasn't helping another guest on the phone."

First of all, does a mydevice look anything like a cell phone? I don't think so. Second of all, the last thing I would've needed was for this guest to complain to the LOD that night, who happens to be our strictest, most no-nonsense ETL.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 16, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> First of all, does a mydevice look anything like a cell phone? I don't think so. Second of all, the last thing I would've needed was for this guest to complain to the LOD that night, who happens to be our strictest, most no-nonsense ETL.



I can see it. I could see how a guest who doesn't go to Target much would mistake the myDevices for a cell phone with a big ass battery case on it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *me gives PhQ an iced caramel macchiato, a Godiva truffle & a hug


Awwwww....thanks. Someone DOES like me


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 16, 2016)

Firefox said:


> I can see it. I could see how a guest who doesn't go to Target much would mistake the myDevices for a cell phone with a big ass battery case on it.


Or one of those "kid-proof" cases....


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 16, 2016)

I've had several guest interpret it as a cell phone. One guy was like "damn you have some protection on your phone" and then I shined the laser and he was like "oh" then another was talking about my holster how I have my walkie, box cutter and countless highlighters, pens, and markers and a place for my "phone". It's small it fits in your hand, holds like a phone, honestly I can see it. The LPDAs were hella thick and the PDA looks like a gun, so...


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 17, 2016)

TToG: No, I'm not racist for refusing to sell you the clearance Bose headphones.  You were trying to conceal when you thought your hubby and kids weren't looking and it was a dead giveaway when you had me hold on to the spider-wrapped headphones because you were "concerned it'll go off" as you did the rest of your Target run.  Sorry, you may not think I worked electronics before, but I have.  It's taught me how to spot shady shit from a mile away.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you refuse to sell it to her, or refuse to allow her to walk around the store with it?


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 17, 2016)

TTOG: No, I don't just "happen to have an extra pea coat lying around the backroom." You told me you just checked out the clearance racks and didn't see any and you saw me re-shoping swimsuits. Therefore, I think its safe to assume we're out of coats. Why would we be hiding any in the back?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 18, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Did you refuse to sell it to her, or refuse to allow her to walk around the store with it?


Refused to let her walk around the store with it because it's typically locked merchandise when it's not clearance.  I told her we'd make sure nobody bought it in the meantime while she finished her normal shopping by keeping it handy at the boat.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 18, 2016)

TTOG: Helpful tip- If you can dispose of your dirty baby wipes in the restroom toilet instead of on a shelf next time, that would be great.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 18, 2016)

Found a poopy diaper in a large vase in home decor one time; kept catching a waft of poo whenever I passed by.


----------



## MoreForLess (Feb 19, 2016)

TTOG: I have alerted AP about you and your wife. Today, I watched you walk over from front lanes after you rang up several transactions and you tried to return the items worth less than $5 each one at a time that you bought on a gift card. I know you're trying to get the cash from the GC, but that's not happening. I processed your returns as one return and put it all back on the GC.

Just a little background - this guy and his wife are serial returners who always ask for the return to be put on a gift card and never have a receipt. They've been told by AP to bring in a receipt for any further returns.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 19, 2016)

MoreForLess said:


> They've been told by AP to bring in a receipt for any further returns


I wish I was allowed by my store leadership to do that.


----------



## TeamRed (Feb 20, 2016)

To that one guest- The caroline's cart is for people that are disabled not putting your child in it and your pile of clothes or people who ride them thinking they are being funny.......... We got them a month ago and no one uses the cart for it's intended purpose which irks me even more and no one even says anything!


----------



## Zone (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOG the other day: I'm sorry I crushed your bunch of bananas with my non-dominant left hand.

To any one, guest or TM, who likes to munch while checking out:

Misophonia is a rare disorder that can cause the sufferer to experience significant and quick bouts of anger followed by embarrassment over a situation as simple as the sound of someone chewing food. If you ever listened to Dane Cook's stand up routines when we didn't know better, he described it as "the sound that makes me want to punch infants". Now, I don't want to punch an infant, but you get the point. Something like chewing food shouldn't upset me, but it does. I crushed a bunch of bananas with my left hand, and I'm right hand dominant. I struggle to lift weights. I am completely out of shape. I'm telling you this because the human body is capable of great things under stress.

So, I'm going to ask this nicely.

*CHEW WITH YOUR F**KING MOUTH SHUT*


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Feb 20, 2016)

TeamRed said:


> To that one guest- The caroline's cart is for people that are disabled not putting your child in it and your pile of clothes or people who ride them thinking they are being funny.......... We got them a month ago and no one uses the cart for it's intended purpose which irks me even more and no one even says anything!


Someone on here said they leave the wheels locked and only unlock it for those guests who need it.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOG,

The conveyor belt on the registers moves. 
It is not a good idea to throw your cash on it- it may slip through the crack at the end. I have two perfectly good hands you could place it into instead. 
It is also not a good idea to place your nearly full drink on a surface that starts and stops suddenly. There is a perfectly stable surface you can place it onto instead.

Thank you.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2016)

^Never gets old.....


----------



## queue (Feb 21, 2016)

TTOG:
Yes, I am 20. No, its not funny or a compliment to tell me I look like a twelve year old.


----------



## queencat (Feb 23, 2016)

ttog
You  can be mad all you want for redcard payment being down, but it's your own damn fault for waiting until the due date to pay it.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 23, 2016)

queencat said:


> ttog
> You  can be mad all you want for redcard payment being down, but it's your own damn fault for waiting until the due date to pay it.


I got this A LOT on Saturday. Or "well, are they going to waive the late fee?" Um, I don't know. How about you call card services and find out?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 23, 2016)

TTOG: I appreciate your offer to buy me pepper spray, but I think two canisters of it is enough for now, weird grandfather figure.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 23, 2016)

TTOG: No, I don't know, nor do I care "how long the lines up front are?" I'm not ringing out your entire damn cart of stuff, none of which was even from anywhere NEAR pharmacy!!! Our policy is now "5 non-pharmacy items or less," and your cart of clothing and food doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 25, 2016)

TToG

So you say your gift card had 8 something on it, cool. I scan it and it says there's nothing on it, sorry. I ask you if you have the receipt that has the gift card amount and after you pay, you go to the side to pull the receipt out. I hear you talking to your kid about how it's ridiculous that we "blatantly" steal from you. If it was at this target, I assure you none of my ladies and gentlemen would want to lose their job over 8 dollars. But then you exclaim that you found it, and it was the wrong card. I really should have called you out on your accusations, but I didn't have the balls for that. I hope you at least feel a little stupid for your own dumbass mistake.


----------



## NPC (Feb 26, 2016)

I got cheeky with a guest tonight. A guest had come in, returning an unopened perfume. I wondered if it was stolen or not. Perfume is a high theft item, no receipt of course, claimed his mom got it for him, he was here late at night, and he was wearing baggy clothing, and had a backpack and reusable bag with him. So...probably. But, whatever, it's just one, it's not even $30, I can't exactly prove anything, so I go ahead and return it, and giving the guest his gift card. 

About 15 minutes later, he comes back up to guest service with some stuff he just bought. Here is how the conversation went, more or less.

*GUEST:* *hands me bag with reciept* "Hey I'd like to cash this out."

*ME:* *looks at reciept* "Okay, well it's going to make me put it on a gift card, but I can cash out the gift card."

*GUEST:* "That's the only way you can do it?"

*ME:* "Yeah"

*GUEST:* "Okay, well can you cash out one more?"

*ME:* "It's one gift card cash out per day, per guest."

_He sort of made some mumbley small talk while I cashed out his gift card. Basically asking if there was a law about cashing out gift cards. _​
*ME:* "Yes but our store policy is one per guest."

*GUEST:* "Can I see where it says that?"

*ME:* "I don't have anything that says that, but it's still the policy we have. He have to do that because we get a lot of fraud activity with gift cards."

*GUEST:* "Oh? Like what?"

*ME:* "All kinds of stuff!" (vague on purpose)

*GUEST:* "Well the other Target did 2 and-"

*ME:* *interrupting* "That's other store, in this store it's one."

_At this point he attempts to try and bully me into cashing out more cards. He kept saying "I don't believe you." and he kept saying things like, "Man so you like, RUN guest service huh! You the only one who works here? You run this place?" I didn't have any response, and just stared at him, eventually saing, "Okay...sooo, are we done?" We just went back and fourth of me finding new ways of wording around why I wasn't cashing out any more of his gift cards. I stopped answering his questions at this point, "I already told you no. I already explained that to you." Eventually it leads to him threatening to "get me in trouble" like I'm a fucking child._​
*GUEST:* "Well what if I told your manager you already cashed out 3?"

*ME:* *confused* "Uh, well I don't think she'd believe you!" (lol)

*GUEST:* "What, would that get you in trouble? Maybe she'd do it then if you already did 3."

*ME:* "But I didn't, I only did one."

*GUEST:* "Well that's not what I'll say."

*ME:* "Okay, well I mean it's kinda your word against mine."

*GUEST:* "Nuh-uh! I got proof! I got receipts."

*ME:* *more confused* "Uh, what? How? There's cameras everywhere. All I did was your return."

*GUEST:* *gets confused* "Oh wait, weren't you....you were here, wait...what?" (he must have been stoned or something)

*ME:* "If you want, I can call my manager right over here for you!"

_At this point he just resorted to basically begging. _​
*GUEST:* "Please? Come on, just do it, what's one more? Why not? Be nice. Why?

_And at this point I couldn't hid my frustration anymore, I put on my "mommy voice" and talked back to him like I was scolding a child._​
*ME:* "NO! I already told you no! I already explained this to you."

_He finally gave up, and returned his other stuff I didn't even notice he had, which must have made up the rest of his gift card. I process it, and give him a gift card. and tell him to have a "Wonderful night." I love doing that because it always irritates the shit out of frauders or rude people._​
*GUEST:* "Where's the nearest Target?"

*ME:* *shrugs shoulders* "You know...I couldn't tell yah."


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 28, 2016)

(Not Target related)
TTOP(erson): Thank you very much for trying to pay for my Starbucks this morning, I really appreciated it. Unfortunately, due to Department policy, I cannot accept gratuity or free items knowingly, but I hope that we were able to start a Pay it Forward chain.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 28, 2016)

TTOG: if you're going to call stores looking for a particular manufacturer of a medication you need to sell take, might I suggest not using "street slang" to ask for them? I guarantee, NOBODY is going to have the "green xannie bars" or "512's" in stock if that's how you ask for them. You didn't even notice I didn't pause OR ask you to clarify what the actual name of the medication was before telling you we didn't have any. 

And TTOG: good luck finding 180 "Oxy 80s," ANYWHERE. 

Why do they always call on the days I'm working???


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 28, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: if you're going to call stores looking for a particular manufacturer of a medication you need to sell take, might I suggest not using "street slang" to ask for them? I guarantee, NOBODY is going to have the "green xannie bars" or "512's" in stock if that's how you ask for them. You didn't even notice I didn't pause OR ask you to clarify what the actual name of the medication was before telling you we didn't have any.
> 
> And TTOG: good luck finding 180 "Oxy 80s," ANYWHERE.
> 
> Why do they always call on the days I'm working???




They could have asked for Yellow School Buses.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Feb 29, 2016)

I had 3 annoying guests back to back covering the lanes yesterday. First one had mascara and eyeliner and told me she brought 4 bags so she wants the 5 cents off for all 4. I told her I could do one since it fits in one. After arguing I said fine 2 (gtfo of my lane already you're holding it up) then her friend is next has 5 items that could fit in one and says "I brought ten" I was like not happening I can do 2 since I did 2 for her but that's it. Then she gets mad because I didn't put her stuff on the bagging area how she liked it but told me to put it over there.   Finally they leave.   Next lady comes up and has 5 kids screaming and being annoying and everytime I rang something up her kids would slap my hand. After the 3rd time I told her she needs to get her kids to stop. She said "or what" I said well I'm back up cashiering I have alot of stuff I could be doing. She laughed and her kid slapped me once more.  I suspended the transaction, logged out and walked away from the register. I walkied the LOD and let them know and they told me I did the right thing. I felt like I was being punk'd. It was crazy. Too bad you can't have one free "slap a guest" a day but with those 3 it would have been hard to choose.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 29, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> They could have asked for Yellow School Buses.


Green are more valuable around here


----------



## Bosch (Feb 29, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> I had 3 annoying guests back to back covering the lanes yesterday. First one had mascara and eyeliner and told me she brought 4 bags so she wants the 5 cents off for all 4. I told her I could do one since it fits in one. After arguing I said fine 2 (gtfo of my lane already you're holding it up) then her friend is next has 5 items that could fit in one and says "I brought ten" I was like not happening I can do 2 since I did 2 for her but that's it. Then she gets mad because I didn't put her stuff on the bagging area how she liked it but told me to put it over there.   Finally they leave.   Next lady comes up and has 5 kids screaming and being annoying and everytime I rang something up her kids would slap my hand. After the 3rd time I told her she needs to get her kids to stop. She said "or what" I said well I'm back up cashiering I have alot of stuff I could be doing. She laughed and her kid slapped me once more.  I suspended the transaction, logged out and walked away from the register. I walkied the LOD and let them know and they told me I did the right thing. I felt like I was being punk'd. It was crazy. Too bad you can't have one free "slap a guest" a day but with those 3 it would have been hard to choose.



Hit me you are done. AP gets a call to tell them to leave. No suspension, VOID EVERYTHING!!!!

You could have done a slap line like an old three stooges sketch.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Feb 29, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> I had 3 annoying guests back to back covering the lanes yesterday. First one had mascara and eyeliner and told me she brought 4 bags so she wants the 5 cents off for all 4. I told her I could do one since it fits in one. After arguing I said fine 2 (gtfo of my lane already you're holding it up) then her friend is next has 5 items that could fit in one and says "I brought ten" I was like not happening I can do 2 since I did 2 for her but that's it. Then she gets mad because I didn't put her stuff on the bagging area how she liked it but told me to put it over there.   Finally they leave.   Next lady comes up and has 5 kids screaming and being annoying and everytime I rang something up her kids would slap my hand. After the 3rd time I told her she needs to get her kids to stop. She said "or what" I said well I'm back up cashiering I have alot of stuff I could be doing. She laughed and her kid slapped me once more.  I suspended the transaction, logged out and walked away from the register. I walkied the LOD and let them know and they told me I did the right thing. I felt like I was being punk'd. It was crazy. Too bad you can't have one free "slap a guest" a day but with those 3 it would have been hard to choose.



If that happened in my store that guest would have had a trespass notice. One thing my store doesn't deal with is anyone treating team members like crap.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah it was crazy busy and I didn't really know what to do so I just walked away before throat punching them all lol


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

I gots degreaser.....


----------



## Bosch (Feb 29, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Yeah it was crazy busy and I didn't really know what to do so I just walked away before throat punching them all lol



No you did right. No one has any right to hit you child or not. Mom won't be mom she gets to pay the price, wasting her time at spot and getting nothing. I just hope no one else rang her out. She need to leave empty handed.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I gots degreaser.....


And room in the walk in?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

Always


----------



## GlitterBerries (Feb 29, 2016)

Bosch said:


> No you did right. No one has any right to hit you child or not. Mom won't be mom she gets to pay the price, wasting her time at spot and getting nothing. I just hope no one else rang her out. She need to leave empty handed.



As far as I know the manager that high fived me for that told her to leave


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2016)

you made my fellow TM almost pee her pants.

You came in with your beat up luggage on wheels, half open. left it in front of one of the freezer aisles for about 6 minutes came back with about 10 items set them on
the floor next to your luggage. 
Left for another 3 minutes and came back and gathered up all your stuff and left.

I told my TM that looks scary ....

You looked like the character from the Grudge.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 4, 2016)

TTOG

SFS and Online Store Pick-Up order drops. "Sweet, something else to do." Look at order, consists of Grocery and/or Chemical cleaning items. Process it succesfully. Another one drops, same type of merchandise. And another. And another. I get it, there's a special on Cleaning Supplies.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 6, 2016)

I answered a domestics call tonight and it was another store and the lady was all yes this guest wants to see if u have 4 of each of these curtains so I told her we had 2 of each and then she said well do u have 8 of any color and I checked and said yeah this and this she's all do u have green so I checked and I'm like I have 3 green she's all what about beige so I went back and checked and said I have 3 she's all OK can u put one green on hold I'm like WTF OK so I do and apparently the lady came in and said it was not green but it was green.. It said "color: green". I ran back and forth from the phone to the curtain aisle like ten times.


----------



## jayray (Mar 6, 2016)

If you come in at 10:50PM and have 3 carts of groceries totaling $555 at least have the common decency to make sure you have your credit card before I ring it all up.


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 6, 2016)

TTOG: Q: Do you think I care if you call corporate about how we had no baby registry gift bags for you? A: No. I don't. Not at all. P.S. The LOD you spoke with is normally super rude; he was extremely kind to you.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Mar 6, 2016)

Zone said:


> TTOG the other day: I'm sorry I crushed your bunch of bananas with my non-dominant left hand.
> 
> To any one, guest or TM, who likes to munch while checking out:
> 
> ...



Amen. Gum is awful as well.


----------



## PassinTime (Mar 6, 2016)

jayray said:


> If you come in at 10:50PM and have 3 carts of groceries totaling $555 at least have the common decency to make sure you have your credit card before I ring it all up.



Better yet, come an hour earlier!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 6, 2016)

jayray said:


> If you come in at 10:50PM and have 3 carts of groceries totaling $555 at least have the common decency to make sure you have your credit card before I ring it all up.





PassinTime said:


> Better yet, come an hour earlier!



And apply for a Red Card.


----------



## jayray (Mar 7, 2016)

Denied for the red card and we had to throw about $300 of perishables away.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 7, 2016)

jayray said:


> Denied for the red card and we had to throw about $300 of perishables away.



Damn. At least your store got credit for the application. Because that's what really matters, right?


----------



## toredandkhaki (Mar 9, 2016)

Ttog..really? Yes I get that the signs didn't say that the promotion excluded watches, so that's why I adjusted it. Yes, it also didnt say the lowest price item was the one you would get free..but when I try to explain to you that any buy/get promotion is you get the item of equal or lesser value at that discount, be reasonable. And to add to it, the fact that you complain to my stl that I also rolled my eyes at you from 30 feet away, and that my STL made me out to be the one in the wrong...just have a nice day..


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 12, 2016)

TTOG: -Why in the world did you think it was a good idea to give your infant a ride on my belt, even if you were holding onto her?
              - When you walked up to me and asked if it was safe to use your credit card, I laughed because I thought you were joking.  
                 No one's asked me that in a while. You were serious though, so whoops.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 14, 2016)

To those 2 quests. Within a hour of each other you were looking for Shopkins. Thankfully I had already heard that this special edition whatever, had already been searched and not found for a different quest. When you asked if I could check other stores, I sent you to quest service. I didn't have equipment. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOExceptionallyRudeG:  know your bank's overdraft policies and keep track of how much money you've spent instead of swearing a blue streak at me and your poor children and your elderly mother.  We didn't do anything to you.

PS: don't storm back into the store after leaving in a huff to throw your bag of, quote, "useless fucking shit I can't buy" at my head before practically shoving your phone (with your banking app open) up my nose whilst screeching "This is what your fucking machine did to me!  It still charged me even though the transaction didn't go through!  This is why I hate this goddamn fucking place!  You fucking bitch!"  That was entirely uncalled for, and you were lucky AP wasn't in the building at the time or your day would have gotten a lot more interesting.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOG: I'm sorry your HSA card wouldn't go through. No, we have no way of finding out what the balance is, but you can call the 800# on the back and I'm sure they'll be happy to let you know. No, I can't "do it for you" because they will ask questions that I can't answer.....take some damn responsibility!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> PS: don't storm back into the store after leaving in a huff to throw your bag of, quote, "useless fucking shit I can't buy" at my head before practically shoving your phone (with your banking app open) up my nose whilst screeching "This is what your fucking machine did to me! It still charged me even though the transaction didn't go through! This is why I hate this goddamn fucking place! You fucking bitch!" That was entirely uncalled for, and you were lucky AP wasn't in the building at the time or your day would have gotten a lot more interesting.


*filling the degreaser & sharpening the cutlery whilst making room in the freezer


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOG: You were a pain in the ass. Complaining that I didn't give you a bag with a Coke--A COKE--that you claimed you purchased and you never did. I loved that you walked away before the GSA came back. Probably found your receipt and realized I was right and didn't wanna be ashamed, right?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *filling the degreaser & sharpening the cutlery whilst making room in the freezer


Make room for two more from my store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOG: no, you can't "go ahead of me because (you're) in a hurry & want to get home before the storm hits" I have <10 items, you can wait with your overloaded cart and coupon binder!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Make room for two more from my store.


May as well clean out the rest of the walk-in at the rate you guys are going


----------



## FiestyPlano (Mar 15, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I got cheeky with a guest tonight. A guest had come in, returning an unopened perfume. I wondered if it was stolen or not. Perfume is a high theft item, no receipt of course, claimed his mom got it for him, he was here late at night, and he was wearing baggy clothing, and had a backpack and reusable bag with him. So...probably. But, whatever, it's just one, it's not even $30, I can't exactly prove anything, so I go ahead and return it, and giving the guest his gift card.
> 
> About 15 minutes later, he comes back up to guest service with some stuff he just bought. Here is how the conversation went, more or less.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity what is "cashing out" gift cards? I have never heard of this


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

FiestyPlano said:


> Out of curiosity what is "cashing out" gift cards? I have never heard of this


Basically turning them in for cash. Some states have laws that say retailers have to allow this.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> May as well clean out the rest of the walk-in at the rate you guys are going


Have room for 1 more from mine?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Have room for 1 more from mine?


Yeh, why not.
*in my best Python imitation while rolling a tub around to various depts
"Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, why not.
> *in my best Python imitation while rolling a tub around to various depts
> "Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!"


Awesome!!!


----------



## FiestyPlano (Mar 16, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Basically turning them in for cash. Some states have laws that say retailers have to allow this.


Oh my god I have never been so grateful to be in the state I am lol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 16, 2016)

FiestyPlano said:


> Oh my god I have never been so grateful to be in the state I am lol


Yeah, it's a pretty big avenue for people laundering money. Luckily, California says only gift cards with less than $10 can be cashed out.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm in the 'state of denial' so no cash-outs here.


----------



## RedDelano (Mar 16, 2016)

TTOG: No, I am not lighting your cigarette for you inside the store, because you forgot your lighter and it's raining out. I don't even smoke, and I'd be helping you commit a crime. Possibly even risk my 13 years of service to the company.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, why not.
> *in my best Python imitation while rolling a tub around to various depts
> "Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!"



YES.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> May as well clean out the rest of the walk-in at the rate you guys are going


I did kind of mention on another forum (Customers Suck) that you might have some room.  Hope that was OK .


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I did kind of mention on another forum (Customers Suck) that you might have some room. Hope that was OK



I'll just get my crowbar to wedge 'em in a bit


----------



## NPC (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I'll just get my crowbar to wedge 'em in a bit


Isn't that what the degreaser is for?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 18, 2016)

Degreaser cleans up the blo- er - aftermath.
They're a bit harder to maneuver once they're frozen stiff, hence the crowbar.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 18, 2016)

To those 3 guests that heard us tell them the store is closed and you keep shopping and ignoring us and asking other team members for things we already told you we don't sell.. I don't feel bad that we had to get snotty with you.  One even said "well you close at ten I don't know why your lights are off" I said "ma'am its 1015"


----------



## NPC (Mar 18, 2016)

TTOG

YOU MOTHERFUCKER! An elderly man came in wanting to pay his bill. I greated him, and asked if he had a payment. He said nothing, and just put his papers on the counter. Okay. Whatever. Maybe he just didn't hear me.

Next, I ask him, "How much?" For his payment method. He still says nothing, and then drops $100 on the counter. Okay....so I process his payment for $100.

I print his receipt and slide it over to him. (I don't hand things to rude guests) He then gets mad and demands where his change is? I got confused and said, "your payment was $100?" He tapped his paperwork saying it's $43. I got irritated and told him, "Sorry you didn't answer me when I asked you!" BECAUSE WHAT THE FUCK, YOU FUCK!!!!! COMMUNICATE!!! SHIT FACE!!! So of course, I post void and redo the payment, give him his change, and off he goes.







Okay, that pissed me off, but I got over it pretty fast once I got some caffeine in me. Fast forward a few hours and an LOD asked me if I did a $100 payment for an elderly guest. I said yes. Turns out his son called and made a complaint accusing me of taking advantage of his dad. Thank fucking God the Leadership in my store is amazing and asked what was going on rather than just taking the son's word. The whole thing blew over.

However, I on the other hand, am boiling mad. The audacity of this old man to be a total fucktard and not even speak to me when I ask him a question, then go around and make such an accusation, when it's purely his fault. I haven't been so pissed at a guest in ages. I'm so mad I want to rip my skin off with a fork to get this feeling of disgust off me. This ruined my whole day.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOG: You called to ask to have a couple pizzas held for you at food ave. You didn't even ask if would do that for you. We are not a take-out restaurant. S/o to my favorite new GSTL who let me tell her no way.

TTOG: I was putting away re-shop in RTW and you look at me and go "stay there." You wanted to ask me a question about an item, and I am there to answer questions. However, don't tell me to "stay there." Is it too much to ask for you to say "excuse me, I have a question for you" or something like that? Ugh.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOG who had us call a code yellow and I found your kid only to find out you were just lazy and didn't want to walk to the back of the store to get him and just had us do it..  You should be sterilized.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOG: Next time you're basically blackout drunk, please refrain from driving to Target.  The other guests did not like that you parked diagonally across 4 parking spots.  Also, the LOD and AP didn'y appreciate having to go out and check your vitals when you vomited all over your car and passed out.  We had to call the squad, and the police responded as well, because your behavior was clearly indicative that an OMVI charge was reasonable.  (P.S., we told your dad the city police have your car.  Maybe don't give yourself alcohol poisoning next time.)


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 20, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: Next time you're basically blackout drunk, please refrain from driving to Target.  The other guests did not like that you parked diagonally across 4 parking spots.  Also, the LOD and AP didn'y appreciate having to go out and check your vitals when you vomited all over your car and passed out.  We had to call the squad, and the police responded as well, because your behavior was clearly indicative that an OMVI charge was reasonable.  (P.S., we told your dad the city police have your car.  Maybe don't give yourself alcohol poisoning next time.)



Who the hell goes to target shit canned like that


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Mar 20, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Who the hell goes to target shit canned like that


Apparently, rich as $&!? people that live near my store...


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 20, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Apparently, rich as $&!? people that live near my store...



What a dummy. "I'm drunk as hell let's go to target" haha


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2016)

There have been dumber reasons than that, sadly.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Who the hell goes to target shit canned like that



We had a drunk lady piss in the fitting room once.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 20, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> We had a drunk lady piss in the fitting room once.



Classy!! Lol


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 20, 2016)

TTOG. whining that we don't have a handmixer in stock is pointless. I was very patient with your immature self, but it was just too early for you shit.


----------



## Loki (Mar 22, 2016)

TTOG fuck off you bitch. You saw me putting up that easter candy you fucking smiled at me and then proceeded to stand right in front of me and dig through the candy for over 5 minutes. I hope me standing there hovering over you made you extremely uncomfortable. I will be so glad to get away from people like you.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 22, 2016)

To those guests. Do you need to open every single fucking foundation. I seriously took down $500 worth of open cosmetics today while scanning HBA .


----------



## sher (Mar 22, 2016)

To that one guest, I'm off the clock, I don't have to listen to your bullshit insults. Buh bye.

I was shopping after work in lingerie (after I'd worked there) and this woman goes "who ever puts this shit away is a fucking [r word]." And I looked her in her face and said "thank you!" She was taken aback at first and then she continued to be the worst, I said a few things, told her I wasn't working and I walked away while she was still going. Bras and tanks get tangled on racks when you're taking them off. It happens. Chillll.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Who the hell goes to target shit canned like that



Maybe she was trying to get some Starbucks so she could sober up?


----------



## Redzee (Mar 23, 2016)

^^ the red Walmart.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 23, 2016)

TTOG: You bringing up $250.00 of easter crap to the express lane yes I told you that wasn't cool and in the future we could boot you to back of the regular lanes. Then not apologizing like a decent person can you be any more smug? Yep.. So you get the hardest RedCard sell I have ever given wasting your time.. 

It was a truly shitty day.. Not  fan of back up cashiers having to spend hours on the lanes..


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> Maybe she was trying to get some Starbucks so she could sober up?


Maybe she wound up in my walk-in


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 24, 2016)

To many quests:   When you see someone bring carts to the front, for me, usually 5 or 6, get off your phone and pay attention. It is a lot easier for you to move yourself with 1 cart than me moving 5 or 6.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Mar 24, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> Maybe she was trying to get some Starbucks so she could sober up?


It was a younger guy, in the incident at my store.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 24, 2016)

TTOG: You're like 70, and yet you threw the biggest hissy fit I've ever seen. You asked if we had distilled water, and when I directed you on where to go, you said there was none there. I checked, and we were completely out, even in the back. Your response? Literally stomp your foot and shove your cart so hard that it almost hit a little girl walking by. "A store like this is out? This is fucking ridiculous!" And then you glared and stormed off when I started laughing. I'm sorry I laughed in front of you, but let's be real. You lost your damn mind over a bottle of distilled water. Grow up.

TTOtherG: WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?! 
*"What's a good bronzer for my skin tone?"*
"Well, Rimmel might fit you really well. Let me show you."
*"I'm old enough to find it on my own." *
"Okkkkkkkk.....It's two aisles up on the bottom shelf. It's Rimmel. Try number 17."
**Comes back 10 minutes later and hands me a Sonia Kashuk eyeshadow palette* "I found what you suggested for me. How do you apply it?"*
"...This is eyeshadow."
*"YES I KNOW. How do I apply it?"*
"Well, it depends what type of brush you like, so let me show you the options."
*"You have to BUY a brush?! This is so fucking ridiculous!" *throws palette on floor, thus breaking it**
*Under my breath as she leaves* "...Yeah. Yeah, I can see how needing to buy a special brush would make using eyeshadow as bronzer ridiculous..."


----------



## OopsChargeback (Mar 24, 2016)

To those guests at a totally different retailer: I DO NOT WORK HERE. Stop asking me questions. I don't even look like I work here--I'm in bluejeans and a ratty old band shirt. What's your deal?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 25, 2016)

TTOG: if you are going to get an attitude that "right here" on a ASoTV EC was where you could turn any hose into a pressure washer that you saw this past weekend and accuse us of moving it and where did you put it? Make fucking sure you are looking on the right damn end cap. Then proceed to say that "I can't move around this store today". We are stocking the store. I don't like it either but damn, bitch. You attitude was really uncalled for.


----------



## KingBear (Mar 25, 2016)

TToG who called me "ma'am" today from 10 feet away: Thanks, I thought I was having a pretty good hair day and that confirmed it


----------



## OffYaPhone (Mar 25, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> To those 3 guests that heard us tell them the store is closed and you keep shopping and ignoring us and asking other team members for things we already told you we don't sell.. I don't feel bad that we had to get snotty with you.  One even said "well you close at ten I don't know why your lights are off" I said "ma'am its 1015"


Our trick is to tell them that the registers shut down 15 minutes after close.


----------



## Goyis (Mar 25, 2016)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> Ah, but have you ever cleaned up fecal material in the Men's bathroom...on the CEILING?  I'm not even sure how it got there, and quite frankly, I'm not sure I want to know.


Ha ha ha!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 26, 2016)

TTOSubject: No, we weren't watching you "Just cause [you're] brown," we were watching you because you were wearing a huge jacket on an 80° day while looking up at the cameras every five steps. Heck, we weren't even paying much attention to you until you walked up to your (white) buddy (who we were definitely watching has he had a huge backpack in cell accessories and video games) and shove a cell phone charger down your pants.
So as for your departing comment after I escorted you out of the store: Yes, thank you, I will keep up the good work. That's what led us to apprehending you, you Dumb Sum-Bitch.


----------



## RickGrimes (Mar 26, 2016)

About a year ago, I was assisting a late-middle aged Russian guy find something, and when I did, he heavily slaps me on the shoulder, and meets my eyes, and says in a heavy accent, "you are good man." Then walked away without a word.

I think the Russian mafia owes me now.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 27, 2016)

I was working operator last night (night before Easter) and the caller asked to speak to a cashier. So I walkied the GSTL and told her. A minute later someone else calls for the same person. Got indignant when I asked them to wait because the cashier was already speaking to someone else, not to mention SHE WAS ON A LANE WITH A LINE FULL OF GUESTS. I understand that a family emergency must've been going on or something, but I can't just make someone pick up the phone instantaneously, even if he/she had a walkie and was not with a guest.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> I was working operator last night (night before Easter) and the caller asked to speak to a cashier. So I walkied the GSTL and told her. A minute later someone else calls for the same person. Got indignant when I asked them to wait because the cashier was already speaking to someone else, not to mention SHE WAS ON A LANE WITH A LINE FULL OF GUESTS. I understand that a family emergency must've been going on or something, but I can't just make someone pick up the phone instantaneously, even if he/she had a walkie and was not with a guest.


Take a message & give to the gstl.


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (Mar 27, 2016)

TTOG: You see that trash can? Please use it

(Gotta love random trash. Complements of Starbucks)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 27, 2016)

Cocoa gumdrops said:


> TTOG: You see that trash can? Please use it
> 
> (Gotta love random trash. Complements of Starbucks)


A while ago I had a guest, while not five feet from a trash can, look right at me and left a half full cup on an end cap and keep walking.
Later I handed the cup back to his kid who was sitting in the cart while he and his wife were looking at shoes.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 28, 2016)

Just remembered this happened a few weeks ago. 

Me: Pushing in Diapers and Infant Furn. 
Guest: "Excuse me Sir, that guy looks suspicious."
Me: Look around, sees AP-TL in disguise, trying to think of something without messing up his routine
Me; "Ma'am, he's with us" Said smiling. 

Guest looked confused. That made my day.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 28, 2016)

Mysterious said:


> Just remembered this happened a few weeks ago.
> 
> Me: Pushing in Diapers and Infant Furn.
> Guest: "Excuse me Sir, that guy looks suspicious."
> ...


In those cases, tell the guest you'll notify Security.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

(From my other, Non-Target related job)
TTOPerson: Really? You couldn't see my freaking white truck, with the flashing amber light bar on top? It's not like I was on a blind corner or driving through an intersection; I was sitting in the middle of a mile-long straight road, behind a bloody fire engine _that had it's bloody red lights flashing,_ blocking a roll-over accident.
At least I was sitting in the truck rather between the truck and the fire engine, otherwise I would have been pinned when you hit me at 30 miles an hour, dip-stick! Now I have a fucking headache and my neck hurts.


----------



## ks0202 (Mar 29, 2016)

TTOG:  I was trying to save you time to check out during a rush by speed weaving.  I'm sorry that the ONE person that looked like they were checking out took forever.  I did apologize for the wait, and explained sometimes, in fact, people can be slow, and yes I did send you to the shortest line by far.

That, however, does not give you the right to:

Say, "F*&K you", "You're a terrible F'ing person", "You suck at your job." "I can fing swear if I want, and you're lucky that's all I'm doing to you."
Berate me for two minutes straight.
Step up to me like you're going to push/punch me and say, "F*%k you, you're lucky all I'm doing is swearing at you."

Also, calling out store to complain about me?  You're a prick.  I was nothing but apologetic and kind.  Should I have walked away?  Maybe not, but I didn't like being threatened and sworn at continuously.

Was I walking around the front talking to guests?  Yes.
Was I telling where guests to check out?  Yes.
Was I going to different lanes and checking on blinkers?  Yes.
Was I answering a phone call at guests service?  Yes.

 I was doing my job.  No, I was not simply chatting with anyone I felt like.

 And you're lucky our ETL-AP wasn't there, and our LOD was in the back.  It's too bad that you somewhat got what you wanted when you called to complain.  But don't worry, I wasn't reprimanded, we simply didn't want to have to deal with you ever again.

And if I ever see you again, I hope you step at me and say F*%k you again, and tell me swearing at me is the least of my worries.

I will gladly be so nice that it'll rile you up to the point that you take a swing at me.  Then it's game on.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 29, 2016)

TTOG: laughing as your brat spills the Starbucks you were drinking all over the floor right in front of me and snapping your fingers and pointing to the spill as I'm murdering you in my mind makes me pray your tubes are tied to avoid further "accidents".


----------



## RedDelano (Mar 29, 2016)

TTOG: Yes, we have tons of copies of that movie. No you can't have one until tomorrow, because we're not breaking the street date at 10:30 PM so you can save a trip in the morning.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Mar 29, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> (From my other, Non-Target related job)
> TTOPerson: Really? You couldn't see my freaking white truck, with the flashing amber light bar on top? It's not like I was on a blind corner or driving through an intersection; I was sitting in the middle of a mile-long straight road, behind a bloody fire engine _that had it's bloody red lights flashing,_ blocking a roll-over accident.
> At least I was sitting in the truck rather between the truck and the fire engine, otherwise I would have been pinned when you hit me at 30 miles an hour, dip-stick! Now I have a fucking headache and my neck hurts.


Oh no! Hope you're okay. Those types of injuries love to sneak up on you.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> Oh no! Hope you're okay. Those types of injuries love to sneak up on you.


Well, I was transported to the Hospital out of an abundance of caution, but the Docs said everything looked fine. I have to go see the occupational health Doctors on Friday. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 29, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Well, I was transported to the Hospital out of an abundance of caution, but the Docs said everything looked fine. I have to go see the occupational health Doctors on Friday. Not looking forward to it.


Last time hubby got hit like this our massage therapist managed to get him six free sessions for his back tension.  He woke up the morning after with his back jumping like he was electrocuted  but can't take relaxants working security driving a company vehicle.


----------



## Jefmanly (Mar 29, 2016)

Cocoa gumdrops said:


> TTOG: You see that trash can? Please use it
> 
> (Gotta love random trash. Complements of Starbucks)


target could have like 10 more trashcans and it would still happen, even when they are like 3 feet away from it


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2016)

ks0202 said:


> And if I ever see you again, I hope you step at me and say F*%k you again, and tell me swearing at me is the least of my worries.


I would have told him to leave.  No swearing at me or my team.


----------



## Zone (Mar 30, 2016)

TTOG: We will stop collectively asking you and everyone else about Red Cards when our overlords stop threatening our termination for not asking. Stop swearing in front of kids about it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I would have told him to leave.  No swearing at me or my team.


Seconding this one, that kinda bullshit is a ticket out of the store, with AP's insistence if needed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2016)

TTOG: telling me you're "seriously ready to just leave" 4 times is t going to make the DPCI for your damn umbrella magically appear!!!


----------



## KingBear (Apr 1, 2016)

TTOG: thanks for being a patient and helpful soul when the register crashed with your 77 items and 15 bags and we had to re-ring everything at the service desk. Seriously, thank you. I'm so happy and still feel warm at how well that went over. You're a great person and I had no qualms about stuffing the register with as many apology coupons as it would take. You're great. I hope you weren't too late for whatever you had going on after coming in.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: telling me you're "seriously ready to just leave" 4 times


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're still waiting for you to go.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 2, 2016)

TTOG: I was 2 seconds away from hitting the door to punch out. You were looking for a specific eyeliner I had never heard of, but of course, you said Target carries it. You had a smart phone in your hand but I did a item search on my PDA. We did not carry it. Trust me when I say ( in my mind) you don't need it. You already looked " rode hard and put away wet" and that eyeliner definitely wouldn't help.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 3, 2016)

TTOPack-of-teenage-guys: You had already been told to leave by two different team members by the time I dealt with you because you'd been yelling randomly at the top of your lungs and throwing things around in the store.  You should have already left. That telling was not 'sneezing' like you claimed, and there was no reason to whirl around to yell "Fuck you, bitch!" loud enough for the entire store to hear when I confronted you about irritating other guests.  I was perfectly within my rights to tell you lot to keep your mouths shut next time if you're going to use that kind of language around children's zones of the store.  Glad I resembled someone y'all knew enough that it spooked you into finally leaving the store.  You're just lucky AP wasn't there.  Plus, you pissed off the Starbucks TM by emptying the toppings shakers all over the counter while she made your frappucinnos, which is just plain immature.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 3, 2016)

TTOG: I could not accept that manufacturers coupon for two reasons: 1. It had the name for a different retailer. (Not gonna say it's only in 4 states.) And 2. When your little daughter handed to me I saw it had VOID written on the back in computer ink. I give you an 'E' for effort.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey @BullseyeBlues,  I will escort your guests out after they their traps, with a smile. I will ask them to clean the mess they made while they are waiting. @HardlinesFour or your lod standing next to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds like an episode of 'Fantasy Target'


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 5, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: I could not accept that manufacturers coupon for two reasons: 1. It had the name for a different retailer. (Not gonna say it's only in 4 states.) And 2. When your little daughter handed to me I saw it had VOID written on the back in computer ink. I give you an 'E' for effort.


Even if a manufacturer coupon was printed at a different retailer, we can still accept them. It is not a store coupon. Manufacturer coupons are good at any retailer that accepts coupons.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 5, 2016)

TTOG: arguing with me that "we are CVS pharmacy" isn't going to magically make items that stand alone CVS stores carry. AND when the actual CVS tech tells you they don't carry those items & looks them up on the CVS system and tells you we can't order them, don't argue with HER and tell her "CVS DOES carry them." She's worked for CVS for 10 years, I think she knows how to look up and item to see if they carry it (it wasn't even on the website.) Telling her, "well, Walgreens carries it, so CVS should" also isn't going to magically make it appear. I don't know what part of, "we only carry items the actual CVS _pharmacies _carry, not the _stores" _ was so difficult to understand.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sometimes you'd like to slap the stupid right out of them only to find out it's so deeply entrenched that you'd be slapping them like a day-long bitch fight.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Sometimes you'd like to slap the stupid right out of them only to find out it's so deeply entrenched that you'd be slapping them like a day-long bitch fight.


You'd be surprised how many people don't grasp the concept. We are "CVS IN _*TARGET*_." Therefore, anything carried by the STORE which surrounds us will be TARGET brand or supplied.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 8, 2016)

When a guest calls just to tell you how wonderful a certain leader is...who you can't stand.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 10, 2016)

To that guest: No. We do not accept the British Pound Sterling. No. My manager will not accept it either. Please leave. Or go to the bank across the block and exchange it.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 11, 2016)

TTOG: no I will not call whoever it is I need to call to make sure one bottle of shampoo that's only sold in salons can be ordered and personally call you when it gets in, it's not going to "get in" because this isn't a salon.  And don't stare at me like I'm an idiot when I explain that to you.  And also mumbling that target sucks and you will never shop here isn't going to have me crying in a fetal position in the pillow bin on my break.


----------



## recentlyretail (Apr 11, 2016)

TTOG :: Please refrain from using my fitting rooms, if you going to spend the entire time back there telling your older daughter how "fat" she looks && how she has these muffin tops that her "grandmother" will disapprove of on vacation .... First, if your daughter was more than 12 - well, color me surprised. But that not withstanding - she isn't fat. She wasn't even a little bit heavy. At best, she is in the awkward phase and lacks the "womanly curves"she is growing into  ... But I digress. Even if she was fat, she doesn't need her mother to demean her appearance and self esteem every time she tried on a swimsuit. And I promise you that she CAN  hear you saying these things to her father and younger sister - she isn't in a sound proof booth. It took every ounce of restraint I had to not give you some choice words in return. She found a swimsuit she liked && no it didn't involve boys swim shorts -- because she clearly told you she didn't like them & felt uncomfortable in them. She seemed perfectly ok with her body before you attempted to derail her, and I'm glad for that/hope she always is. ((And dad - you seemed uncomfortable. Maybe next time stick up for your daughter, if you feel so inclined. I'm sure she'd appreciate the support. ))


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2016)

Like ^ because I agree 100%.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 11, 2016)

That's the saddest thing ever, poor girl


----------



## Txcpht (Apr 11, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> That's the saddest thing ever, poor girl


Yes it's heartbreaking! It saddens me even more that her dad didn't shut that down. Hopefully she has a more positive role model in her life besides her mom.


----------



## callmetaylor (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh God, that's terrible. Had it been anything other than swimsuits I would've been tempted to tell the kid "hey- that looks really cool on you"- but if the mom is as terrible as it seems I wouldn't be surprised if she'd be the type to try to get a TM in trouble just for the hell of it and accuse them of being a creep or something. 

TTOG: I was 20min from clocking out, trying to re-push a freezer tub that _everyone _swore had already been pushed and just needed to be backstocked (and yet 85% of it went out) so I wasn't in the greatest mood ever. You came up to me and thanked me for all of my hard work. I looked at you, totally baffled, and told you that was so nice of you to say, and you simply responded "I really enjoy shopping here, so I appreciate the work you guys do to keep it looking nice" 

...honestly- that changed my whole outlook. It seems the only time guests express an opinion is when they're upset about something, so to have you walk up to me for _no other reason_ than to tell me you appreciate my work? That was pretty amazing.


----------



## sher (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a guest like that. They tell her she can't fit into most of the girls clothing (she can, because I can, and I'm taller and I have more body than that child) or they tell her it won't look good and they have her try on all these matronly merona clothes. You can tell she doesn't wanna wear that shit. She wants that colorful, sparkly, glittery, bright junk from the little girls department not these fricking old lady clothes. I haven't ever said anything. I just sorta side eye and cringe and hope she gets her way on the stuff she picked up on her own. 


To that guest who said she was gonna write a Yelp review, I read it. You're right. We're understaffed and employees are trying to work through difficulties. And you were right to put "over staffs" in quotes because whatever etl told you that bullshit about overstaffing and call outs being the problem in electronics is a damn lie. She just wanted to use us as the excuse for your anger instead of telling you that you were right. (Guest was yelling about the company having understaffed stores to make profit)


----------



## recentlyretail (Apr 12, 2016)

callmetaylor said:


> Oh God, that's terrible. Had it been anything other than swimsuits I would've been tempted to tell the kid "hey- that looks really cool on you"- but if the mom is as terrible as it seems I wouldn't be surprised if she'd be the type to try to get a TM in trouble just for the hell of it and accuse them of being a creep or something.
> 
> TTOG: I was 20min from clocking out, trying to re-push a freezer tub that _everyone _swore had already been pushed and just needed to be backstocked (and yet 85% of it went out) so I wasn't in the greatest mood ever. You came up to me and thanked me for all of my hard work. I looked at you, totally baffled, and told you that was so nice of you to say, and you simply responded "I really enjoy shopping here, so I appreciate the work you guys do to keep it looking nice"
> 
> ...honestly- that changed my whole outlook. It seems the only time guests express an opinion is when they're upset about something, so to have you walk up to me for _no other reason_ than to tell me you appreciate my work? That was pretty amazing.



I really wanted to say something - to the daughter && to the mother. Different things & separately, obviously. But since I desperately need every nickel I make to pay my bills, I bit my tongue. Eventually, I just had to walk away because it was burning me up inside like a fire dosed in gasoline. 

And wooohoo for positive guests. It's so nice when they recognize, if nothing else, that most of us are really working hard && actually trying to provide a positive experience. I had two different occasions with guests recently who started off mad at me / yelling .... About things I didn't do or have control over .... And both of them ended up taking a breather and apologizing to me, and "explaining" that their frustrations were with Target.  I was a little disappointed when the second guest said after her apology that I had actually been really helpful and they would let a manager know before leaving .... And they didn't. Like I'm glad she was happy, but kind of deflated when I was told I'd be getting a "guest compliment" but didn't. -- it shouldn't matter though. I know I do a good job && my leadership has mostly positive feelings about me. Just wish it was acknowledged by the guests // metrics someway. I swear every time I hear the stores vibe score I die a little inside. I can not possibly be more polite/ friendly, answering any more phone calls / call boxes, smile more.... Like my vibe is at at least 98%, so someone else better start getting themselves in gear. Lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2016)

Txcpht said:


> Yes it's heartbreaking! It saddens me even more that her dad didn't shut that down. Hopefully she has a more positive role model in her life besides her mom.



Imagine if it were her grandma who supposedly "would disapprove."


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 12, 2016)

recentlyretail said:


> TTOG :: Please refrain from using my fitting rooms, if you going to spend the entire time back there telling your older daughter how "fat" she looks



Another reason I love bathing suit season. I had a girl trying on once and she goes "mom, I think I need a medium in this." The mother goes "OH NO, you're not a medium!!" Oh brother. Lots of people wear different sizes depending on the item/brand/etc. 

I also don't like having to "advise" people on what size is best for them. I had a woman trying on a blazer and the thing was about to burst apart at the seams and was pulling across her bust line. She asked if I thought she needed a bigger size and I said I would give it a shot. She stared me down like I'm a crazy person. But maybe its just me that sucks at giving advice lol. I'm a size 16 and dress very modestly (just my personal preference).


----------



## sher (Apr 12, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> Another reason I love bathing suit season. I had a girl trying on once and she goes "mom, I think I need a medium in this." The mother goes "OH NO, you're not a medium!!" Oh brother. Lots of people wear different sizes depending on the item/brand/etc.
> 
> I also don't like having to "advise" people on what size is best for them. I had a woman trying on a blazer and the thing was about to burst apart at the seams and was pulling across her bust line. She asked if I thought she needed a bigger size and I said I would give it a shot. She stared me down like I'm a crazy person. But maybe its just me that sucks at giving advice lol. I'm a size 16 and dress very modestly (just my personal preference).



I just tell them about the difference in size between xhil and the others. Typically you'd go up a size when you have xhil vs the others. That's the same for all the juniors vs misses btw. I wear a medium in juniors and small in the other stuff.

I never know what to say when possibly plus sized ladies ask if I have something in a size for them. Usually I'm like "ummmm what size are you looking for?" But sometimes they look at me crazy and are like "where's the plus sizes?" Oh and sometimes older women refer to it as the women's department and I get confused for a few nanoseconds.

Everything is awkward


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 13, 2016)

TTOG: I got a good laugh out of your advice to marry a rich guy, such as a surgeon, so that I would not have to deal with the crap people give retail workers.  Thanks for lightening the mood.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 14, 2016)

TTOG: no, I cannot ring out your produce as I don't have a scale. Sorry if "the lines up front are long," you aren't even getting a prescription!!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 15, 2016)

TThoseGs: I want to thank everyone who was waiting patiently for the pharmacist to show up and open yesterday morning rather than take it out on the poor pharmacy tech who was stuck for more than an hour and a half. We only had one guest get mad, and it was at the LOD/STL, and only after the pharmacist still hadn't shown up more than 90 minutes after they were supposed to. And in her case it was even more understandable, as she was a little old lady who's senior care-home bus, and a dozen other old-folks, were waiting for her and her prescription.
TCVS: Get yo shit together and make sure yo damn pharmacists get to the store they're supposed to be at on time. Today was the latest they've been, but it sure as hell wasn't the first time the CVS pharmacist was significantly late, and he didn't even know the code for the key box when he did finally arrive. All-in-all the pharmacy didn't open until 11:45, as opposed to the 10 its supposed to.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 15, 2016)

TO EVERY GUEST: HOW DO YOU MAKE SELF-CHECKOUT SO HARD ON YOURSELVES?? WHY DO YOU ALL JUST PRESS EVERY BIG BUTTON THAT APPEARS IN THE CENTER OF YOUR SCREEN WITHOUT READING??? STOP TOUCHING THINGS OH MY GOD

I had a thing about another guest but then I was like "this is too rude" so I cleared it all and replaced it with this. But uh, TToG: Go screw, lady. I'm not here for your politeness-that's-really-just-you-expecting-the-goddamned-world-to-serve-you tone or condescending approach to cutting me off by just saying my name over and over until I've stopped talking.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 15, 2016)

KingBear said:


> STOP TOUCHING THINGS OH MY GOD



Lmao... This is my internal reaction every time someone reaches over and snatches a bag off of the hook while I'm ringing them out/ bagging. I had to stop once and look at one lady until she cut it out, because she not only took the bags of the hook, but she displaced a ton of extra bags too... So irritating!


----------



## emayf (Apr 15, 2016)

TTOG: don't say what the pin for your card is in the middle of a crowded store!!!!!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 16, 2016)

emayf said:


> TTOG: don't say what the pin for your card is in the middle of a crowded store!!!!!


...or the password for your email account.


----------



## emayf (Apr 16, 2016)

TOT(multiple)G: don't hand me a gift card without saying anything and then assume I know wether  you want to buy it or use it! I can't read your mind so don't get angry when I ask wether you want to but it or use it!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 17, 2016)

emayf said:


> I can't read your mind so d-


Imma going to let you finish, but why not? You should have been trained in Legilimency before you finished up your degree at Retail University that all retail employees are required to attend, right?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 17, 2016)

TTOG: Your toddler was too freaking cute playing in the Marimekko tent and making a pillow fort with the cooordinating cushions back in seasonal.  I think I nearly died from the cuteness overdose.


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 17, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TO EVERY GUEST: HOW DO YOU MAKE SELF-CHECKOUT SO HARD ON YOURSELVES?? WHY DO YOU ALL JUST PRESS EVERY BIG BUTTON THAT APPEARS IN THE CENTER OF YOUR SCREEN WITHOUT READING??? STOP TOUCHING THINGS OH MY GOD
> 
> I had a thing about another guest but then I was like "this is too rude" so I cleared it all and replaced it with this. But uh, TToG: Go screw, lady. I'm not here for your politeness-that's-really-just-you-expecting-the-goddamned-world-to-serve-you tone or condescending approach to cutting me off by just saying my name over and over until I've stopped talking.


Or when they rest the item on the scanner and wonder why the light turns red and they need assistance. It happens every day omg. There is a shelf there to put stuff on, *scan your shit and don't leave it on the scanner *


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2016)

Guests can't brain.....


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 18, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> Even if a manufacturer coupon was printed at a different retailer, we can still accept them. It is not a store coupon. Manufacturer coupons are good at any retailer that accepts coupons.



My GSATL says no. We've had to crack down on extreme couponers because it had gotten so bad.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 18, 2016)

TTOG: your little boy was so dang cute today at my lane. He was 15 or 16 months old and handing me candy because he wanted to help. I didn't mind putting the candy back after words and the other ladies behind you didn't mind at all.  bring him through any day.


----------



## thenewgirl (Apr 19, 2016)

TTOG cussing at the credit card machine doesn't make it work any better. Especially when you are pushing the wrong buttons.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2016)

TTOG: just because it said Target (it basically named every big box store) when you googled some random "Dr Oz suggestion" doesn't mean we carry it IN EVERY store.....hell, it doesn't mean we carry it AT ALL! Telling me "I'm not an idiot" when I asked if you had looked on the Target site to a) see if we DO carry it & b) if we DO, if we carry it IN STORE  before you "drove all the way here JUST for that product!" tells me you didn't & you ARE an idiot. How do I know this? Because I looked and we don't carry it AT ALL!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2016)

Danielleinok said:


> TTOG cussing at the credit card machine doesn't make it work any better. Especially when you are pushing the wrong buttons.


Or pulling your card out too early...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Or pulling your card out too early...


Aren't you supposed to pull out before you finish?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2016)

TTOG: calling the pharmacy because "the regular store keeps disconnecting you" then swearing at ME because I can't get a manager for you isn't going to make me even attempt to help you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 19, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: calling the pharmacy because "the regular store keeps disconnecting you" then swearing at ME because I can't get a manager for you isn't going to make me even attempt to help you.



To the above mentioned guest: *Click.*


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 20, 2016)

To that one toy collector. No matter how much you bitch and moan we are NOT selling you street dated toys. Especially disney branded ones. And for the record you didn't speak to charlene, because we don't have a charlene.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Apr 20, 2016)

To that one very bitchy guest who threatened to shop at another store because in order to use her broken chip card she had to insert it 3 times before swiping it... 
please do.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 21, 2016)

TTOG: I'm not sure why you were surprised that my store couldn't do anything about the shipping issue you were having with your target.com order. If I have an issue with something I ordered online, it never occurs to me to call a local store.  But whatever.

TTOG: Thanks for letting us know there was a needle on the floor in RTW. I thought you meant a sewing needle (we keep a small sewing kit in our fitting room desk drawer) so I went over to take care of the situation. You then snarkily said "umm don't just pick it up!" As soon as I realized it was a drug needle, I knew not to touch it.  Just because I work at Target doesn't mean I lack common sense. I called the LOD who handled the situation immediately.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 21, 2016)

TTOG: I wanted to wish you an early happy 90th birthday again! I know it's rough with all the ailments paining you but, yes, He wants you here physically for a while longer. You'll get to see your friends and husband when it's time!!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2016)

Boy, this blew up quick.
TTOG: You waited in line at the service desk just so you could bitch out the poor TM about the restroom controversy.
You held everyone else up while she could only listen to your homophobic tirade.
I flagged down a GSTL I knew to get the LOD while other guests began yelling at you for the hold-up & your rude behavior.
Lo & behold, the LOD that day was my fav ETL (happens to be gay) who listened for a bit before telling you to leave.
Karma is a bitch in red & khaki.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 21, 2016)

TToG

The day before I had recommended you a mini Altec speaker after chatting about you for a bit about what you were looking for in one. You were an old man in your high 80s and blind to boot, so I was honestly a bit afraid of getting on your bad side (especially since we have so many grumpy old guests come through here). You bought the speaker and called back the next day. When you identified yourself as "the blind old man" I helped the day before, I was mortified like "oh god oh no he's gonna complain about me he didn't like it I done fucked up." But no, you called to tell me you're absolutely thrilled with the quality and sound of that tiny little speaker. You totally made my day, but I kind of wish you had talked to guest services or one of my bosses instead so they could know I did a good job (since like every ETL and TL ever keeps asking me every single day if I'm okay there if I like it, etc etc) and can handle electronics.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 21, 2016)

TTOG - I'm sorry that the chip readers require you to enter e PIN for your DEBIT card and that it wouldn't allow you to run it as a credit card. I tried the trick of inserting it multiple times so it would force you to swipe the card and the machine just wouldn't co-operate. I'm also sorry your account was hacked many years ago (although you never said it was from target you certainly implied it) and that you hate shopping here because of that. I'm sorry your friend had her registry with us and not Walmart or Dollar Tree where you loudly let everyone know you prefer to shop at. I hope your daughter (who looked to be 5 or 6) grows up to me more open minded and intelligent than you. But I have been in Walmart on occasion and the odds are not in her favor.

TTOG who was in line behind this woman and had to wait for at least 10 full minutes to check out because guest #1 didn't want to enter her pin - thank you for your patience and understanding. I would have directed you to a shorter line (since I was the acting GSA) if I didn't have to take over for a the team member who had come up for backup and didn't have the patience for this woman. I wish I could have rewarded you in some way for not getting flustered and annoyed.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 22, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> The day before I had recommended you a mini Altec speaker after chatting about you for a bit about what you were looking for in one. You were an old man in your high 80s and blind to boot, so I was honestly a bit afraid of getting on your bad side (especially since we have so many grumpy old guests come through here). You bought the speaker and called back the next day. When you identified yourself as "the blind old man" I helped the day before, I was mortified like "oh god oh no he's gonna complain about me he didn't like it I done fucked up." But no, you called to tell me you're absolutely thrilled with the quality and sound of that tiny little speaker. You totally made my day, but I kind of wish you had talked to guest services or one of my bosses instead so they could know I did a good job (since like every ETL and TL ever keeps asking me every single day if I'm okay there if I like it, etc etc) and can handle electronics.



TTOG: this post reminded me that I never tracked down the supervisor who you claim helped you a ton and, uh, whoops, sorry, your gratitude went unnoticed and vanished at my feet. Sorry, dude.


----------



## emayf (Apr 22, 2016)

TTOG: I understand you're upset because your card got declined but getting in a fight with your bank right by my register isn't okay. Why couldn't you have taken it outside? You were screaming at your bank for putting fraud protection on your $700 order which is their job and helps you! If you're normally spending that much money on clothes and food it's no wonder your card got declined. I feel sorry for the cashier who had to rering all your stuff because the receipt slip wouldn't work only for your card to get declined again.                                                                                                            TT(other)G: I heard you right the first time when you told me what the last digits on your card was. There's no reason to get ugly and condsecending and say I should read the numbers off your card to make sure I  type it end right. Guess what your card still got declined.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 23, 2016)

TToG

mOM STOP COMING WHILE IM WORKING


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 23, 2016)

To all the guests who placed poorly-timed SPU orders when I already had a shit ton of work to do: Kindly go fuck yourselves.

To the guest who bitched out my backroom comrade: Here's a glass of bleach. Bottoms up!


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 23, 2016)

TToG who tried to return "unworn" gloves (sans tags) purchased in October...no your Redcard won't help you in this situation. The return policy is an extra 30 days. You were 2 weeks outside of this so nope, there is nothing that can be done. The gloves aren't in the system anymore. Ranting to the GSTL that he is a liar and Target is full of liars and cheats still won't make us give you your money back. So sorry. And to the line of people that witnessed her tirade and were understandably annoyed: don't be like her. Ever.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 24, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> And also mumbling that target sucks and you will never shop here isn't going to have me crying in a fetal position in the pillow bin on my break.


OMG! Love this!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 24, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> OMG! Love this!!!!!!


----------



## Arkhifoxx (Apr 24, 2016)

TToG: Thank you for supporting our store due to the idiocracy that is the Target Boycott. 

TTotherG: Target is a multi-billion dollar corporation. You choosing to buy your socks and charleston chews from Walmart isn't going to bankrupt the company, nor will it cause me to become unemployed.


----------



## MyVibeForAiur (Apr 24, 2016)

TToG: So, you tell me your Xbox One came with a headset for the 360 by mistake, and that you'd like to walk out with a free One headset. You claimed you had been "sent here with apologies from Microsoft".  Sounded innocent enough, so I peek inside to find a banged up console and the One headset box crammed in the holiday-era, item no longer on file box. I also notice the receipt dated back to December, the January return expiry date listed clearly below it. Before I respond with my analysis, you slam me with a drawn-out sob story about it all, even though your child didn't even seem to buy it. You quote the usual pledge to take business elsewhere if I don't give in, then raise your voice at my GSTM when he states our inability to comply. Why do you and other guests feel the urge to try and con, then whine when you're beat?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2016)

TTOG: good luck getting card services to comply with your request to deactivate the chip in your card so you can swipe it "because our chip readers suck." I don't know where else you've supposedly used them, but they're slow as hell EVERYWHERE! I highly doubt "all your other CC companies complied with your requests" because it's the law & you spent more time bitching to the gstl & STL about it than if you had just inserted the card & input your pin. If you "can't remember all the different PINs," use the same damn PIN for all your cards, problem solved!


----------



## Redzee (Apr 25, 2016)

Ttog. Laundry aisle.  You were on your phone. You were in a hurry. You said your wife insisted you get dryer balls. 
"Dryer balls, she wants dryer balls, told me I can't come home without dryer balls, can you help me find..."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Ttog. Laundry aisle.  You were on your phone. You were in a hurry. You said your wife insisted you get dryer balls.
> "Dryer balls, she wants dryer balls, told me I can't come home without dryer balls, can you help me find..."


The Room Essentials™ Dryer Balls 2-pk.


----------



## LUR99 (Apr 25, 2016)

Anelmi said:


> TToG who tried to return "unworn" gloves (sans tags) purchased in October...no your Redcard won't help you in this situation. The return policy is an extra 30 days. You were 2 weeks outside of this so nope, there is nothing that can be done. The gloves aren't in the system anymore. Ranting to the GSTL that he is a liar and Target is full of liars and cheats still won't make us give you your money back. So sorry. And to the line of people that witnessed her tirade and were understandably annoyed: don't be like her. Ever.



In that case I look up the item on a my device and tell them we can use their ID and they get the last clearance price which is usually super low lol. If they refuse my offer, there is nothing else I can do. 
OR the guests that bring in a receipt that expired months ago ugh. Guests who buy a DVD/Game system game open it up and decide they don't like it and throw a fit when I tell them I can only exchange it for the same exact item. It even states on the receipt that exchange only for opened items. 
Guests who bring in a Target item from like 2011 and want to return it and tell me oh, store credit is just fine. Here is my ID. Yeah that item clearanced out years ago, there is no way I can return it. Guests freaking out because they maxed out their ID and can not return items without the receipt or the debit/credit card.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 25, 2016)

LUR99 said:


> In that case I look up the item on a my device and tell them we can use their ID and they get the last clearance price which is usually super low lol. If they refuse my offer, there is nothing else I can do.



Except it wasn't on a MyDevice so there was literally nothing to be done.

But the guests who max out their ID and then cry foul and shed fake alligator tears...just stop. They whine "but I did it beforeeeeeee" Yeah...you did it before like 10 times and that's why we are where we are. Game's up. Find a new way to con the store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2016)

TTOG: you were extremely rude, interrupted my phone call TWICE, and only wanted to pay for a damn RED BULL!!! Kindly go fornicate with yourself. There are self-checkouts up front you can use next time.


----------



## Zone (Apr 26, 2016)

To all the guests hoarding toothpaste.
1. Seriously?
2. All of you are f**king my red card opportunities. Ring up 4, get 5$ gift card, end transaction. Buy 4 more, get another 5$ GC, spend previous GC on this transaction. AD F**KING NAUSEUM. 
3. I hope you enjoyed taking 10 minutes to save $20. I'm sure the people behind you were thrilled to know you take dental hygiene so seriously.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 26, 2016)

TTOG fuck you for catching me on an exhausting day. I saw through all your bullshit and your "rebooting" phone that was just you texting your friends for cartwheel barcodes. You're so full of shit and I'm mad at myself for not caring enough to hold my ground and not scan your phone unless you had the REAL CARTWHEEL APP, YOU FUCKIN COUPONER

this store is really beating me into the damn ground. I'm beating myself into the damn ground because of this store.


----------



## PassinTime (Apr 26, 2016)

Zone said:


> To all the guests hoarding toothpaste.
> 1. Seriously?
> 2. All of you are f**king my red card opportunities. Ring up 4, get 5$ gift card, end transaction. Buy 4 more, get another 5$ GC, spend previous GC on this transaction. AD F**KING NAUSEUM.
> 3. I hope you enjoyed taking 10 minutes to save $20. I'm sure the people behind you were thrilled to know you take dental hygiene so seriously.



Many stores limit guests to 4 like items,  per day.
My old store also limited couponers to 4 of the same coupon per day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2016)

TTOG: I understand you only had 8 bananas, but at this particular store, they're sold by weight, NOT per banana and, like I told you umpteen times, WE HAVE NO SCALES IN PHARMACY!!!


----------



## Zone (Apr 26, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Many stores limit guests to 4 like items, per day.
> My old store also limited couponers to 4 of the same coupon per day.



I'd love to be able to enforce that but the GSA/GSTL/LOD staff have the backbone of a wet paper bag. I "vibe" with guests just to avoid wasting more time waiting for management to relent.


----------



## Arkhifoxx (Apr 26, 2016)

TToG (note: 80% of Guests): STOP SLIDING YOUR DAMN CARD 40% THROUGH THE TRANSACTION!! Also, you have no right to get mad if I can't give you your cartwheel discount if you've waited until the very end to inform you plan on using it and you've already started paying. This isn't going to go any faster because you started early, it's only going to make it take longer, you plebians.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: I understand you only had 8 bananas, but at this particular store, they're sold by weight, NOT per banana and, like I told you umpteen times, WE HAVE NO SCALES IN PHARMACY!!!


 That's when you hold it in your hand and say "Yep - I think that's about 15 lbs of bananas right there!" and then enter that for the weight. Maybe they'll move along when they see you will overcharge them if you have to guess the weight of an item that is sold by the lb?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2016)

It means To that one guest lol...

Well to those who deal with split transactions, I have been told we no longer split transactions with coupons/Gift card offers. Only those trying to either coupon fraud, or try to return the items, and make money back have issues with it.


----------



## PassinTime (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> It means To that one guest lol...
> 
> Well to those who deal with split transactions, I have been told we no longer split transactions with coupons/Gift card offers. Only those trying to either coupon fraud, or try to return the items, and make money back have issues with it.



No....sometimes I just like to stock up when I can get things super cheap, or free.   On those rare occasions when I do want to an offer twice, I just take my stuff to the car and check out with another cashier.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 27, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> TTOG - I'm sorry that the chip readers require you to enter e PIN for your DEBIT card and that it wouldn't allow you to run it as a credit card. I tried the trick of inserting it multiple times so it would force you to swipe the card and the machine just wouldn't co-operate. I'm also sorry your account was hacked many years ago (although you never said it was from target you certainly implied it) and that you hate shopping here because of that. I'm sorry your friend had her registry with us and not Walmart or Dollar Tree where you loudly let everyone know you prefer to shop at. I hope your daughter (who looked to be 5 or 6) grows up to me more open minded and intelligent than you. But I have been in Walmart on occasion and the odds are not in her favor.



Was the guest using a bank card or a Target debit card? If a bank card, all they do is push the green O on the card reader.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 27, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> Was the guest using a bank card or a Target debit card? If a bank card, all they do is push the green O on the card reader.


That doesn't always work. Some cards are set up as debit only.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 27, 2016)

It actually does. The option may not be on the card reader screen but if they press the green O, it'll process as a credit card (as long as there's a MC/Visa logo on the card).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 27, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> It actually does. The option may not be on the card reader screen but if they press the green O, it'll process as a credit card (as long as there's a MC/Visa logo on the card).


No it doesn't. My debit card requires a pin whether I'm running it as a debit or credit, just like the Target Debit cards. I can push the green O until the cows come home, but it won't process without the PIN. If I wanted to use it as credit, I have to have the cashier push the "credit" button first, then insert/swipe the card, then input the pin.


----------



## Gravalpea (Apr 27, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> No it doesn't. My debit card requires a pin whether I'm running it as a debit or credit, just like the Target Debit cards. I can push the green O until the cows come home, but it won't process without the PIN. If I wanted to use it as credit, I have to have the cashier push the "credit" button first, then insert/swipe the card, then input the pin.



I dealt with a guest with this same problem in electronics a few weeks ago. He did not want to enter a PIN, and no matter how many times he hit the green circle, no dice. He stormed off saying he will go to walmart and save money XD


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: I understand you only had 8 bananas, but at this particular store, they're sold by weight, NOT per banana and, like I told you umpteen times, WE HAVE NO SCALES IN PHARMACY!!!



Super Target?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Super Target?


Yes. I'm aware they're sold per banana at pfresh stores. (I work at both.)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2016)

Gravalpea said:


> I dealt with a guest with this same problem in electronics a few weeks ago. He did not want to enter a PIN, and no matter how many times he hit the green circle, no dice. He stormed off saying he will go to walmart and save money XD


Chances are he will have to use the PIN there too. With my new debit card, I have to use a PIN anywhere (regardless of how its run....) I tested it out at the grocery store last night. Even though they don't have chip readers yet, when I swiped it, the cashier asked if I wanted credit or debit. I said credit and it still prompted for the pin.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 28, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Chances are he will have to use the PIN there too. With my new debit card, I have to use a PIN anywhere (regardless of how its run....) I tested it out at the grocery store last night. Even though they don't have chip readers yet, when I swiped it, the cashier asked if I wanted credit or debit. I said credit and it still prompted for the pin.


We have a couple local banks who do this. I hate them. Im so tired of explaining this til im blue in the face.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 28, 2016)

TEverySingleGuest who swatches makeup- you suck. And this is coming from a cashier, because in addition to being a cashier, I'm also a consumer. When you swatch makeup, and the sltm/cosmetics tm is unable to catch it, you run the risk of someone buying makeup laden with your dna and bacteria. So please do everyone a favor and stop. THEY ARE NOT TESTERS.

(I'm especially passionate about this after having bought a CG foundation without realizing it was open- this particular line is only sold in certain stores and was the last one on the shelf of the store I finally found it at.)


----------



## Shekilled (Apr 28, 2016)

TTOG at any store: When you're in front of me in line, huffing and puffing and complaining to me about the lines or how slow the cashiers are.. Don't expect me to join in your negativity party. My life is stable enough to not lose my shit when I have to wait an extra 5 mins.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> We have a couple local banks who do this. I hate them. Im so tired of explaining this til im blue in the face.


It doesn't bother me as I rarely use it anywhere other than the ATM anyway. The reason I know is because I actually READ the info they send me


----------



## LadyCynide (Apr 29, 2016)

ChecklaneChica said:


> TEverySingleGuest who swatches makeup- you suck. And this is coming from a cashier, because in addition to being a cashier, I'm also a consumer. When you swatch makeup, and the sltm/cosmetics tm is unable to catch it, you run the risk of someone buying makeup laden with your dna and bacteria. So please do everyone a favor and stop. THEY ARE NOT TESTERS.
> 
> (I'm especially passionate about this after having bought a CG foundation without realizing it was open- this particular line is only sold in certain stores and was the last one on the shelf of the store I finally found it at.)



As a cosmetics TM, this is my biggest pet peeve. I probably charge out at least three baggies of product a day. If the seal is even SLIGHTLY broken, it has to go. People don't realize that even by just touching the rim of a foundation bottle, you are contaminating it. The worst, though, are the ones who pop open lipsticks to try. Like, that is so disgusting.

Edit: I lied. I remembered that I saw someone trying on an eyeliner that comes in a box and then put it back so neatly that had I not seen it, someone would have bought it and probably gotten an eye infection. THAT is the worst.


----------



## NPC (Apr 29, 2016)

I really wish we'd offer testers. Even though we take back anything, it's a hassle having to buy and return. I assume we don't have testers because they're hard to control, messy, and aren't worth it since these products are cheap anyway. Hell, even Sephora has shitty testers, and literally all they have to sell is make up stuff. I hate trying to swatch an eyeliner only to drag wood across my hand instead because it hasn't been sharpened in ages. If they can't keep nice testers, there's no way Target can.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 29, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> The worst, though, are the ones who pop open lipsticks to try.



What gets me is that people will come to the register and proudly show me the swatches on their hands and arms, as if I should be proud of them. I'm thinking, "please get out of my face" lol

And if I ever see someone trying on eyeliner and putting it back on the shelf, I'm calling them out. That's next level disgusting.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2016)

Had a guy returning foundation one time because it 'wasn't the right shade for my client'.
When I looked at the container, he said "Oh, we didn't use it."
When I opened it & revealed a noticeable gouge in the cake, he said "It was that way when I got it."
I have no problem returning it but be honest & don't tell a lie that could put used merch back on the floor.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 29, 2016)

ChecklaneChica said:


> TEverySingleGuest who swatches makeup- you suck. And this is coming from a cashier, because in addition to being a cashier, I'm also a consumer. When you swatch makeup, and the sltm/cosmetics tm is unable to catch it, you run the risk of someone buying makeup laden with your dna and bacteria. So please do everyone a favor and stop. THEY ARE NOT TESTERS.
> 
> (I'm especially passionate about this after having bought a CG foundation without realizing it was open- this particular line is only sold in certain stores and was the last one on the shelf of the store I finally found it at.)



It is also theft.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 30, 2016)

I love working operator. Not.

Guest on phone: Hi, I purchased a one-man tent. Can you tell me how much I paid for it?
Me: *pauses, confused*
Guest: I have a barcode #
Me: *not sure what she means so lets her read the number, of course nothing comes up in the mydevice* Ok, nothing's coming up, do you have your receipt? Brand name?
Guest: *gives me brand name that I know we don't carry* I don't have a receipt
Me: When exactly did you purchase the tent?
Guest: Oh, it was quite some time ago
Me: Ok then well the item isn't in our system at all anymore
Guest: So you can't help me?
Me: *inward sigh* No sorry.

Then I went to warn our guest service tm and GSTL to be on the look out for a guest trying to return a tent she prob bought 10 years ago. Smh.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 30, 2016)

I love the guests who try out hair gel & put it back on shelve. Then, saying I am trying it out to see if it works to me, when I ask them for help. I did take it off the shelve.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 30, 2016)

TTOG: Who don't activate their new chip cards before deciding to check out. You act like you've never received a new card before and had to activate it before use.

TTOG: Yes, I know the card reader sound is not very friendly.  So when the machine is beeping at you to remove your card, please remove it and you won't have to hear it over and over.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 30, 2016)

TTOg. No we don't sell grill displays until they are d code. I would've been nicer if you weren't such a douche. Oh , and please just make my day and go to home depot.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 30, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOg. No we don't sell grill displays until they are d code. I would've been nicer if you weren't such a douche. Oh , and please just make my day and go to home depot.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 30, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOg. No we don't sell grill displays until they are d code. I would've been nicer if you weren't such a douche. Oh , and please just make my day and go to home depot.


That was actually at least in my neck of the woods from high up the food chain.. Not a store level choice.. I actually enjoy telling them "No" cause half the time the thing they want to buy won't fit in the Honda Civic they brought.. "Oh you think that 5 piece set is gonna fit in your Civic?" Sure lady Sure.


----------



## sunshineyellow (May 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Had a guy returning foundation one time because it 'wasn't the right shade for my client'.
> When I looked at the container, he said "Oh, we didn't use it."
> When I opened it & revealed a noticeable gouge in the cake, he said "It was that way when I got it."
> I have no problem returning it but be honest & don't tell a lie that could put used merch back on the floor.



THIS. I seem to get a lot of guests returning clearly used cosmetics who will swear up and down they never touched them. I will offhandedly mention, "Just so you know, if you try a cosmetic and it doesn't work out for you, we will still take it back- we want you to be happy!" as I quietly defect their out their unused used products out.


----------



## Bosch (May 2, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> THIS. I seem to get a lot of guests returning clearly used cosmetics who will swear up and down they never touched them. I will offhandedly mention, "Just so you know, if you try a cosmetic and it doesn't work out for you, we will still take it back- we want you to be happy!" as I quietly defect their out their unused used products out.



I don't quietly do that, I make a huge deal out of it. That if so many people didn't lie about it, I would actually believe people when they said they didn't use it. But the fingerprints in the pans of eyeshadow tell me different.


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

Don't forget the "unwashed" clothes that reek of Downy.


----------



## NPC (May 2, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> THIS. I seem to get a lot of guests returning clearly used cosmetics who will swear up and down they never touched them. I will offhandedly mention, "Just so you know, if you try a cosmetic and it doesn't work out for you, we will still take it back- we want you to be happy!" as I quietly defect their out their unused used products out.



This is why I stopped asking, "Was there anything wrong with the item." Because in the guests mind, they may think something like, "No, I just don't want it" so they'll tell me "No" even though it's clearly used and opened. Now I ask, "was it opened?" or "Was it tested out at all?" Sometimes they still lie.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Don't forget the "unwashed" clothes that reek of Downy.



I'll take Downy over BO.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> I'll take Downy over BO.


Or cigarette smoke.


----------



## griezmanns (May 3, 2016)

TTOG: I'm honestly expecting a poor review from you because I got rude but really don't care. You were a dick coming in my line when my light was turned off, and not to mention you were standing talking about how much plastic surgery you claimed that Prince must have gotten or some stupid shit that I told myself it wouldn't be worth commenting on. When I first started ringing your stuff you started bitching at your wife or girlfriend about how she didn't bring her card and how you just payed off the credit on your card. I decided to tell you about the red card because you know, seemed like something someone complaining about spending  money would be interested in. But of course you rudely tell me, even while your partner asks about the card, that you won't sign up for a RedCard because of the data breach. I ended up telling him that he wasn't going to be saving any money then, and because he reeeeeeeally pissed me off I called him sir. Anyways, to that person I say... I hope that your partner runs away from you soon. You're quite cantankerous and you're only gonna get worse. And hey,  if you're so concerned about data breaches pay me in cash, you dumbass.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2016)

TTOG: when you call to transfer your rx and the first thing out of your mouth is how incompetent the other pharmacy is because they promised to have your medication in today and it's not in yet (at 11 am,) I'm not inclined to sympathize with you since our orders usually don't come in before noonish. Especially when it's a Monday and not something you need to survive (like a blood thinner or BP med.) Also, I don't appreciate you saying we are trying to "screw you over" because you have Medicaid. I didn't even know what plan was paying for your medication until you mentioned it. I simply explained what the process was and why it was going to take 30-45 minutes for us to get your prescription filled. If it's THAT damn important, maybe you should call for a refill BEFORE you're completely out!


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 3, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOG: I'm honestly expecting a poor review from you because I got rude but really don't care. You were a dick coming in my line when my light was turned off, and not to mention you were standing talking about how much plastic surgery you claimed that Prince must have gotten or some stupid shit that I told myself it wouldn't be worth commenting on. When I first started ringing your stuff you started bitching at your wife or girlfriend about how she didn't bring her card and how you just payed off the credit on your card. I decided to tell you about the red card because you know, seemed like something someone complaining about spending  money would be interested in. But of course you rudely tell me, even while your partner asks about the card, that you won't sign up for a RedCard because of the data breach. I ended up telling him that he wasn't going to be saving any money then, and because he reeeeeeeally pissed me off I called him sir. Anyways, to that person I say... I hope that your partner runs away from you soon. You're quite cantankerous and you're only gonna get worse. And hey,  if you're so concerned about data breaches pay me in cash, you dumbass.


Good thing the guest survey is still down.


----------



## dondon4720 (May 3, 2016)

TTOG: WTF you get all pissy because the registry printer is out of paper and "because it says I can print it I should be able to print it" printers will run out of paper it takes a sec to get paper from the back, just because you are too impatient doesn't mean you can take it out on me.  Have fun at the other target you are going to because you can't wait 2 min for paper, I hope you get hit by a train.

On a different note TTOG Thanks for being so nice at photo, once I figured it out and helped you you were so nice and I was more than happy to wait for the  2 DVDs that you ordered to burn so it wouldn't take forever, thanks for being a great guest.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (May 3, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> And hey, if you're so concerned about data breaches pay me in cash



This. First of all, a data breach can happen anywhere at anytime and to any company. Second of all, when the breach happened, I didn't have a red card, but bank of america still made me get a new card and account number...proving that in the event of a breach, if you've used a bank card, then your account may have been potentially compromised. Now, not wanting to have to deal with a third party outside of your bank in the event of a breach... That I can understand. But I've only heard that argument once in my 7 months at target lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 4, 2016)

TTOG: Who comes in to do a return, and after putting your items on the counter you start looking to see if you have a receipt. So while you are digging through your purse the line behind you grows bigger and bigger. I offer to do a look up and you continue to look for the receipt and comment that you can't remember how you paid for it. And the line continues to grow and know I need guest first.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 4, 2016)

TTOG who left a sanitary pad in the fitting room: what the hell is your problem? 
To the cart attendant/GSTL: Thank you for giving us a box of disposable gloves to keep at the fitting room to deal with the aforementioned issue and others.


----------



## signingminion (May 4, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I really wish we'd offer testers. Even though we take back anything, it's a hassle having to buy and return. I assume we don't have testers because they're hard to control, messy, and aren't worth it since these products are cheap anyway. Hell, even Sephora has shitty testers, and literally all they have to sell is make up stuff. I hate trying to swatch an eyeliner only to drag wood across my hand instead because it hasn't been sharpened in ages. If they can't keep nice testers, there's no way Target can.


I'm so glad the damn pixie testers are gone.  The amount of product i had to scrape off every transition was gross. Plus some of the things they sent to test aren't really testable.  Like in premium skincare now...toner? Really?


----------



## TiedAndDropped (May 4, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG who left a sanitary pad in the fitting room: what the hell is your problem?
> To the cart attendant/GSTL: Thank you for giving us a box of disposable gloves to keep at the fitting room to deal with the aforementioned issue and others.


Unless you've been trained for hazardous material cleanup you should be calling for someone who has been (generally CAs and ETLs.)  Most TMs are only allowed to clean up food or water.

I know I took great pleasure in calling for an ETL after a kid peed on the floor in toys.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 4, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I'm so glad the damn pixie testers are gone.  The amount of product i had to scrape off every transition was gross. Plus some of the things they sent to test aren't really testable.  Like in premium skincare now...toner? Really?



Your store stopped the Pixi testers? We still get them in fairly regularly. The premium issue is very real, though. No one wants to test toners or cleansers. They want to test the foundations or dry oils.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 4, 2016)

TiedAndDropped said:


> Unless you've been trained for hazardous material cleanup you should be calling for someone who has been (generally CAs and ETLs.)  Most TMs are only allowed to clean up food or water.
> 
> I know I took great pleasure in calling for an ETL after a kid peed on the floor in toys.



Yes, I would've, but the thing was clean, and I wore disposable gloves. Didn't think of it as a hazard because there were no chemicals or bodily fluids involved. But yes, I would've taken pleasure in calling an ETL to handle it. Later on a guest called the store and said " I have a COMPLAINT." I said please hold for the manager. Then I was like (singing) LOD!! It's for you! So I got to take pleasure in that.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 5, 2016)

TiedAndDropped said:


> I know I took great pleasure in calling for an ETL after a kid peed on the floor in toys.



I would too, if my ETLs wouldn't just delegate it to the cart attendant.


----------



## signingminion (May 6, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> Your store stopped the Pixi testers? We still get them in fairly regularly. The premium issue is very real, though. No one wants to test toners or cleansers. They want to test the foundations or dry oils.


They went away this spring.  B volume...when i mysupported the dividers to order plus melted testers they told me they would go away for us so we never set them from last may/ June...


----------



## Kaitii (May 8, 2016)

To all those guests who called the _day before mother's day
_
no wE DON'T HAVE ANYMORE APPLE WATCHES STOP CALLING ME


----------



## Bosch (May 8, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOG I get that you really want that game for PS3. It's just not there, and hasn't been for a long time. Did you expect a game for a dead console to show up out of thin air if you called three more times through the day?



It's called ebay.. Cause we are NEVER going to have that long dead game system.. Have a nice day! "click"


----------



## mrknownothing (May 8, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOG I get that you really want that game for PS3. It's just not there, and hasn't been for a long time. Did you expect a game for a dead console to show up out of thin air if you called three more times through the day?



You mean it's not just sitting in the backroom with the rest of the discontinued NOP games?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 9, 2016)

All my discontinued games are out on the floor


----------



## KingBear (May 9, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOG I get that you really want that game for PS3. It's just not there, and hasn't been for a long time. Did you expect a game for a dead console to show up out of thin air if you called three more times through the day?


I mean, speaking for the child inside of me that is still very sour and upset over the day they went to Blockbuster and discovered that all of the Super Nintendo games were removed and replaced with N64 and Playstation games.... I get it, man.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 10, 2016)

Or worse: the day they stopped renting out video games period.


----------



## thenewgirl (May 10, 2016)

TTOG you say every item leaned against the metal on the belt so they would barely move. And then act frustrated that I'm slow. 

TTOG it's not necessary to throw each item onto the belt like it's a game. 

TTOG either stop coming through my line or stop being an asshole to your kid. Because soon I'm going to get fed up and say something.


----------



## sher (May 10, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG: Who don't activate their new chip cards before deciding to check out. You act like you've never received a new card before and had to activate it before use.



I hate when they have their new chip redcard and they're like "this is a credit card. there's no pin." And they look at me like I have 17 eyes and 3 heads when I tell them the pin is mandatory now on all redcards. 



sunshineyellow said:


> THIS. I seem to get a lot of guests returning clearly used cosmetics who will swear up and down they never touched them. I will offhandedly mention, "Just so you know, if you try a cosmetic and it doesn't work out for you, we will still take it back- we want you to be happy!" as I quietly defect their out their unused used products out.



I return stuff that's truly bad (looking at you laniege cushion in "dark") but sometimes I just feel weird about it and I can't figure out why. The Up and Up generic of cerave am breaks me out because the ingredients are different so now it's in my bathroom as a donation to anyone in my family who needs spf. I took back the new & improved cerave am, though (that white cast was too much for my brown skin). I think I felt better about returning it because I was just like "I liked the old one better."


----------



## LadyCynide (May 10, 2016)

sher said:


> I hate when they have their new chip redcard and they're like "this is a credit card. there's no pin." And they look at me like I have 17 eyes and 3 heads when I tell them the pin is mandatory now on all redcards.
> 
> 
> 
> I return stuff that's truly bad (looking at you laniege cushion in "dark") but sometimes I just feel weird about it and I can't figure out why. The Up and Up generic of cerave am breaks me out because the ingredients are different so now it's in my bathroom as a donation to anyone in my family who needs spf. I took back the new & improved cerave am, though (that white cast was too much for my brown skin). I think I felt better about returning it because I was just like "I liked the old one better."



Laneige doesn't understand colors. As a girl the color of paper, I figured their fair shade, which is lightest, would work. It's like the equivalent of a light from any other brand, and their darks are basically just mediums. Avoid their foundations like the plague. The only people who can use them are people with perfectly tanned, but not too tan, skin.


----------



## sher (May 10, 2016)

yea, I only tried because the dark shade went clearance and a girl on youtube and the Asian Beauty subreddit made it look so nice and she appeared to be as dark as me. Maybe my screen settings were off haha. I didn't like the shade or the application. I have like 5 foundations that match perfectly so I didn't even need that damn cushion. Plus, I haven't worn a full face in about a year. I've... let go of myself.


----------



## queencat (May 10, 2016)

ttog who huffed and puffed and bitched at me today:

- it was a $30 price discrepancy, not 30 cents. Granted. I said "One seventy nine" and "one fourty nine" over the walkie, but I feel like using common sense and context clues (It was a formula maker, which are like $150 minimum, and even if you couldn't tell what it was the fact it was a very large box and was wrapped in a large black spiderwrap should have tipped you off that I meant $179, not $1.79). And even if it *was* 30 cents, I know how to do my job. I know how much I am allowed to change prices, and when I should have someone double check. I don't go into your job complaining at you for doing what you're supposed to so fuck off.
- I am not "making you wait". The folks in front on you, who are insisting it was $30 less than it was, and who also could not get their card to work, were making you wait.
- Saying shit like "You owe it to me for making me wait" will not make me help you. In fact, it will make me enforce the rules even harder. I can't make change- don't know if it's an entire Target policy or just my store, but only GSA+ can make change. If you had been polite, I would have apologized and directed you to the GSTL on duty. But instead you can go fuck yourself. I don't owe it to you to break the rules and potentially put my ass on the line or a coaching or worse.

If this was from an old person I probably wouldn't be so mad- just brushed it off as a crochety old potato and be done with it. but it was from a young ish/middle aged white woman in a "Feel the Bern" shirt, a group that kind of touts itsself as supporters of the working class. So yeah, don't judge a book by its (political) cover.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 12, 2016)

Phone call: Hi, do you have any ping pong table thingys that sit on top of a pool table?
Me: Let me check. *doesnt think so but asks tm to check* No, we don't.
Guest: You don't have ANYTHING we can play beer pong with? Do you know where we can get one?
Me: No and nope sorry.
Guest: You're trying to get me off the phone aren't you, you didn't even look!
Me: That's not true. I did have someone check and all we carry are free-standing ping pong tables.

*to ETL later as I beg again not to be forced to work operator.* I can't take these guests on the phone, they drive me c-r-a-z-y.


----------



## WinterRose (May 13, 2016)

I'm sorry sir, but you are talking to someone who knows her signing. It is 30% off but you have to use cartwheel and I explained what it is. You insist on how guest would know that until I pointed out the words on the signs saying that it's for the smart phones. We (vendor or Target) are not trying to scam you. You getting infuriated is not needed.

He was getting mad until I explained that everything is clear.


----------



## KingBear (May 13, 2016)

TTOG: thanks for wearing headphones and talking on your phone and being so oblivious and disrespectful while slowly checking out and juggling your Very Important Meetings that you didn't even notice that I was making bug eyes at you and then looking at the guests behind you, who were also making bug eyes at you for being such a dick. Sometimes I accidentally get non-chatty on a register but I think your one act of dickishness made me look like a friendly angel for the next three guests who couldn't resist criticizing your demeanor.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 14, 2016)

TTOG I have no problem helping you with the patio rugs. But as it's difficult to get the largest ones out of the fencing setup alone (I'm a bit short), I already had another TM coming to assist.

Your comment of "They're heavy, we need a fella' to do it" wasn't necessary.

Yes, the TM who came to assist me was a male... but guess what? Saying "See, we just needed a fella's muscles" wasn't needed either. If you're so doubtful of my capability, then next time maybe you should just ask a male in the first place.


----------



## emayf (May 14, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG I have no problem helping you with the patio rugs. But as it's difficult to get the largest ones out of the fencing setup alone (I'm a bit short), I already had another TM coming to assist.
> 
> Your comment of "They're heavy, we need a fella' to do it" wasn't necessary.
> 
> Yes, the TM who came to assist me was a male... but guess what? Saying "See, we just needed a fella's muscles" wasn't needed either. If you're so doubtful of my capability, then next time maybe you should just ask a male in the first place.


Speaking of men and heavy objects, does anyone else get annoyed by those macho guys that insist they're able to push a bed or flat by themselves? I tell them that guests aren't allowed to push them and it's against company policy and they insist, "oh don't worry I got it!" It's not a courtesy policy it's for your safety and it's a liability issue!


----------



## Bosch (May 14, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> Laneige doesn't understand colors. As a girl the color of paper, I figured their fair shade, which is lightest, would work. It's like the equivalent of a light from any other brand, and their darks are basically just mediums. Avoid their foundations like the plague. The only people who can use them are people with perfectly tanned, but not too tan, skin.



I had a tattoo artist refer to me as "blank paper" and he meant it as high praise cause color ink really pops.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 16, 2016)

TTOG....It is not the fault of Target or our card reader if you do not activate your card before using it. It is not our fault that you keep incorrectly entering in your pin number. No, I cannot look up your card number. No, I do not know your pin number.


----------



## recentlyretail (May 16, 2016)

TTOG : I know you were just trying to be "cute" && see if I would let you into my CLOSED fitting room 20 minutes before store close. But sorry, I sincerely give zero Fs if you strip naked in the men's department to try on your shorts. I've got a Z of reshop to push - so have fun, just stay out of the frs. Thanks for shopping target & have a nice evening


----------



## emayf (May 16, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG....It is not the fault of Target or our card reader if you do not activate your card before using it. It is not our fault that you keep incorrectly entering in your pin number. No, I cannot look up your card number. No, I do not know your pin number.


I kind of wish we could just swipe their card to be honest... I feel like most of the time during a cashiering shift I'm explaining how to use the card reader or they're having trouble with the card reader. What to press for credit, their card is not going through, how to use the chip reader, their chip doesnt work, etc  I'm tired of having to hold their hand through the process


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 16, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> I'm sorry sir, but you are talking to someone who knows her signing. It is 30% off but you have to use cartwheel and I explained what it is. You insist on how guest would know that until I pointed out the words on the signs saying that it's for the smart phones. We (vendor or Target) are not trying to scam you. You getting infuriated is not needed.
> 
> He was getting mad until I explained that everything is clear.


I had a guest flip out because she didn't have the coupon for the $5 GC with the $20 beauty purchase & insisted the signs "said nothing about needing a coupon!"


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 16, 2016)

TTTOG: I apologize that you had to witness the idiocy of my ETL-HR as she tried to make me do "actual work" as I was in the middle of helping you. Yes, that is just how the woman acts. Yes, she is that patronizing on a regular basis. In my opinion, you were perfectly within your rights as a guest to demand to speak to the STL about her, but you just wanted to leave for your child's birthday party, and I respected that. Despite the freaking leader on duty coming right up to you and acting as unprofessional as is normal for her, you were still pleasant with me for the remainder of our interaction, and you can always come back to me when you need help.


----------



## sunshineyellow (May 16, 2016)

To those guests who make a kind comment after I finish dealing with a particularly difficult guest: 
You are all angels. Thank you for making my day a little bit better.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 16, 2016)

emayf said:


> Speaking of men and heavy objects, does anyone else get annoyed by those macho guys that insist they're able to push a bed or flat by themselves? I tell them that guests aren't allowed to push them and it's against company policy and they insist, "oh don't worry I got it!" It's not a courtesy policy it's for your safety and it's a liability issue!


Thats when i take control of the flat/tub. A couple years ago an idiot guest hurt themselves with a flat, so now we are SUPER strict on this policy.


----------



## WinterRose (May 16, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> I had a guest flip out because she didn't have the coupon for the $5 GC with the $20 beauty purchase & insisted the signs "said nothing about needing a coupon!"



I know it's bad and I'm sorry but I was feeling a teeny tiny bit gleeful when I keep giving him answers to everything he was saying. Because he was getting upset with when there was no reason to.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 16, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> I know it's bad and I'm sorry but I was feeling a teeny tiny bit gleeful when I keep giving him answers to everything he was saying. Because he was getting upset with when there was no reason to.


Me too. I even offered to let her get the coupon and she declined, saying "I'll just go up front. They will give it to me!" Mmmkay. Go for it sweetheart!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 16, 2016)

Using the chip reader is not rocket science. People are just lazy and can't/don't follow directions. Europe has been using this system for a long time and they don't have a problem using it. 

I kind of wish we could just swipe their card to be honest... I feel like most of the time during a cashiering shift I'm explaining how to use the card reader or they're having trouble with the card reader. What to press for credit, their card is not going through, how to use the chip reader, their chip doesnt work, etc  I'm tired of having to hold their hand through the process


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 16, 2016)

To the one fraud guest today... I know what you were doing and was quite happy when I declined your return. Hope I won't see much of you now that you have reached the $70 limit.


----------



## Bullseyerc (May 17, 2016)

To that one CUSTOMER ... GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 17, 2016)

TTOG: When I answer the phone and you say I'm calling about job opps, I assume you are interested in seeing what positions we are hiring for, so I encouraged you to go to Target.com and apply. You said loudly and rudely "I've already done that!!!" I said well call back to speak with HR when they are in. But I assure you speaking to me or anyone else like that will get you nowhere.


----------



## Yetive (May 17, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: When I answer the phone and you say I'm calling about job opps, I assume you are interested in seeing what positions we are hiring for, so I encouraged you to go to Target.com and apply. You said loudly and rudely "I've already done that!!!" I said well call back to speak with HR when they are in. But I assure you speaking to me or anyone else like that will get you nowhere.


Hahaha.  Once I was putting out a cart of shirts, and a guest was paying no attention to her screaming kid and tearing through the cart looking for something.  She asked if we were hiring and I told her we weren't.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 17, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: When I answer the phone and you say I'm calling about job opps, I assume you are interested in seeing what positions we are hiring for, so I encouraged you to go to Target.com and apply. You said loudly and rudely "I've already done that!!!" I said well call back to speak with HR when they are in. But I assure you speaking to me or anyone else like that will get you nowhere.


I always hated getting calls from people who were checking on their application. They never called while HR was in and HR rarely had a consistent time they were scheduled to leave. I feel like a lot of them already had day jobs, which was why they never called before noon on weekdays...


----------



## Doglover89 (May 17, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I always hated getting calls from people who were checking on their application. They never called while HR was in and HR rarely had a consistent time they were scheduled to leave. I feel like a lot of them already had day jobs, which was why they never called before noon on weekdays...



When I first started, Target was my evening/weekend job but I always found an odd moment during my day job to call to speak with HR at Target if I needed to.  But I never had to call to check on my app because they called me within a day or two. I never even expected them to call back


----------



## lovecats (May 18, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> To those guests who make a kind comment after I finish dealing with a particularly difficult guest:
> You are all angels. Thank you for making my day a little bit better.


I noticed that that always happens at least it did when I was still cashiering.  Loved those guests!


----------



## Blackbutler42 (May 18, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Using the chip reader is not rocket science. People are just lazy and can't/don't follow directions. Europe has been using this system for a long time and they don't have a problem using it.
> 
> I kind of wish we could just swipe their card to be honest... I feel like most of the time during a cashiering shift I'm explaining how to use the card reader or they're having trouble with the card reader. What to press for credit, their card is not going through, how to use the chip reader, their chip doesnt work, etc  I'm tired of having to hold their hand through the process




Or when you tell them to leave it in and they take it out instead. Than they want to get pissy with you saying they don't know how to work it. -_-.

I JUST FUCKING TOLD YOU HOW TO PUT THE GODDAM THING IN AND YOU WEREN'T LISTENING.

sorry for the language lol.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 18, 2016)

TTOG: Yes, I did stare you down as you tried to put the pack of Oreos your mom said you couldn't have onto a cosmetics shelf less than 2 feet from me. Cry about it. (She was a teenager, so it's not like she didn't know better)


----------



## thenewgirl (May 19, 2016)

TTOG it is not necessary to put all of your items in produce bags. It is stupid. Bread is already in a bag. 

TTOG thank you for coming through my line at 5 after closing time with 10 Rubbermaid containers stacked up.  The top one being full of products. It was really great of you to stand there and watch me take all the items out to scan them. Also thanks for being an asshole about being id'd for your case of beer.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 19, 2016)

TTOG..Please don't roll your head and eyes at me while I am asking you a question about your suspended transaction. Your attitude today reminded me when my teenager doesn't like to do something he needs to do. It is not my fault you can't understand how to set up your pin and remember it. I am trying to help you but cutting me off and talking to me while I am explaining what you need to do just prolongs the transaction.


----------



## thenewgirl (May 19, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Using the chip reader is not rocket science. People are just lazy and can't/don't follow directions. Europe has been using this system for a long time and they don't have a problem using it.
> 
> I kind of wish we could just swipe their card to be honest... I feel like most of the time during a cashiering shift I'm explaining how to use the card reader or they're having trouble with the card reader. What to press for credit, their card is not going through, how to use the chip reader, their chip doesnt work, etc  I'm tired of having to hold their hand through the process




And why, for the love of God, why...do they stare off into space instead of answering the questions?!  
And no one gets the signature screen. "Am I supposed to sign this?!"


----------



## sunshineyellow (May 19, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> It was really great of you to stand there and watch me take all the items out to scan them.


On days where I felt particularly PMS-y whilst cashiering, if someone left their full basket on the belt I would literally just dump their items out.  I was not going to sit there unpacking their basket and slow my line down because they were too lazy to do it while they were waiting. Not while my hormones were raging, anyway  lol


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> Not while my hormones were raging, anyway  lol


Preach, sister.
I felt the same when someone came up to my counter yapping on their phone instead of looking at the menu board, have to apologize to whom they were speaking as they finally decide on their drink, THEN ask if THEY want a drink too as the woman behind her looks ready to throttle her with the strap of her crossbody.
Decaf for you; hope you enjoy the headache later.


----------



## Yetive (May 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Preach, sister.
> I felt the same when someone came up to my counter yapping on their phone instead of looking at the menu board, have to apologize to whom they were speaking as they finally decide on their drink, THEN ask if THEY want a drink too as the woman behind her looks ready to throttle her with the strap of her crossbody.
> Decaf for you; hope you enjoy the headache later.


I have been known to ask the guest behind if I can get a drink started for her.  That can get things moving.


----------



## Anelmi (May 19, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> And why, for the love of God, why...do they stare off into space instead of answering the questions?!
> And no one gets the signature screen. "Am I supposed to sign this?!"



Yes, Target has the chip activated. Yes, we've had it for months now. I'm sorry the rest of the retail-iverse doesn't but figure it out. It's not that hard. My favorite: guests staring at me when a transaction is slowed down because of their inability to pay attention: I'm sorry there is no audible prompt telling you to sign. I hear enough of the angry duck quacking sound in a day and if you can't pay attention to the card reader for 2 minutes, that's not my problem.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 19, 2016)

TTOBitch I mean subject: OK, this means WAR. I was fine with treating you like an everyday, run of the mill crackhead. Then, as you exited, you turned to me, smiled with all four remaining teeth, and told me sarcastically "Thanks, I got everything I needed today," and exited. With a stuffed purse, and without paying for anything.
So congratulations, your bitch face has been sent out to the district, and you are now public enemy #1 at this store. I can't wait until you're apprehended. 
Cee yoU Next Time!


----------



## NPC (May 20, 2016)

This is more like a "Guest Story" not a "TTOG."

The other day, this young couple came it to pick up an online order. They were an eccentric looking couple. The guy was very tall, bearded, glasses, and had a "I like anime" vibe. The girl he was with was this averaged height, nerdy, but hot nerdy girl. Also glasses. She was wearing a short black dress with red stockings, a choker, and long blond hair with bangs. They looked like they were either on a date, or at least a new couple.

ANYWAY, so while I was looking up the guy's online order, he started talking to his girl and I in a loud, boisterous manner. I figured he was just nervous and showing off for his date. Then I saw that his order was for 2 boxes of condoms. LOL, then his mannerism made sense. XD

So I went to go get his order, and asked him if these were the correct items. They both said no. Turns out there was a very subtle difference between the condoms they wanted, and the ones we had. I'm assuming they either have the same DPCI, or similar. So I offered if they wanted to go look on the sales floor for the correct ones. The girl chimed in saying that we didn't have them and that they're hard to find. They had just assumed since they were online, they'd be in store as well. So I apologized, and went ahead and canceled their order for them. While doing so, the girl turned to her date with a "Well, that failed" type or response, and there were awkward laughs all around. The whole situation was pretty funny. 

2 days later, I saw them in the store again shopping and thought, "I wonder if they ever found the condoms they wanted?" and continued to wonder how the rest of their night that day went. Sorry again, we didn't carry the condoms you guys wanted!


----------



## AltPants (May 20, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOBitch I mean subject: OK, this means WAR. I was fine with treating you like an everyday, run of the mill crackhead. Then, as you exited, you turned to me, smiled with all four remaining teeth, and told me sarcastically "Thanks, I got everything I needed today," and exited. With a stuffed purse, and without paying for anything.
> So congratulations, your bitch face has been sent out to the district, and you are now public enemy #1 at this store. I can't wait until you're apprehended.
> Cee yoU Next Time!


Bring the pain.


----------



## wasdwhycantimove (May 20, 2016)

TTOG: I understand you're very germaphobic, I had no problem wipeing down the entire conveyor belt twice over. I had no issue going to the CA closet to get gloves to handle your items. I had no issue wipeing down the inside of the cart before I set your bags inside of them (even though the items were already in the cart?) but i'll be frank you told me not to pack your bags too heavily and I didn't think I did but we have different opinions of heavy and when I specifically asked you what I should put with what you gave me no anwser. I'm a 20 year old man you're a 75+ something female. We have very different views of heavy. Please don't yell at me.


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2016)

I wish I had a germaphobe at my counter.
They'd freak watching the number of moms who plop their toddlers on my counter while digging out their SB card as their kid does a wet sneeze on my cups stacked nearby.


----------



## PassinTime (May 21, 2016)

wasdwhycantimove said:


> TTOG: I understand you're very germaphobic, I had no problem wipeing down the entire conveyor belt twice over. I had no issue going to the CA closet to get gloves to handle your items. I had no issue wipeing down the inside of the cart before I set your bags inside of them (even though the items were already in the cart?) but i'll be frank you told me not to pack your bags too heavily and I didn't think I did but we have different opinions of heavy and when I specifically asked you what I should put with what you gave me no anwser. I'm a 20 year old man you're a 75+ something female. We have very different views of heavy. Please don't yell at me.



My store had one of those!  She came in every week for 8 or so of the jumbo packs if paper towels.   Took 1/2 hour to sanitize her cart, held up the paper towels so the cashier could scan them, then grabbed a bag from the register behind her and bagged them herself.   I felt sorry for her.


----------



## WinterRose (May 21, 2016)

TTOG: "It just fell" my ass. You were holding the same thing and the she,f wasn't even full or zoned. I really doubt it just fell. I wouldn't even mind if you just say sorry or just tell the truth.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 22, 2016)

TTOG When you asked where we sell hand wipes... I thought you meant to purchase? Not to take a few out of a package and wipe your cart handle? That's why there are wipes all the way in the front of the store... next to the carts.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 22, 2016)

TTOG: thank you for asking if I'd like to go ahead of you since you had a cartful & I had 3 items. 

TTO(ther)G: the guest asking if I'd like to go ahead of her had nothing to do with our race, sex, religion, or political affiliation. Calling the lady who let me go ahead of her a "racist Trump supporter" and asking for a manager was totally uncalled for. You had almost as many items in your cart as she did, why on earth would she let you go ahead of her?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 22, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG When you asked where we sell hand wipes... I thought you meant to purchase? Not to take a few out of a package and wipe your cart handle? That's why there are wipes all the way in the front of the store... next to the carts.


I had someone do that once. She came and asked where the wipes were, then brought the package to the pharmacy counter, saying, "these were on the shelf, open" with 3 wipes in her cart (that weren't there the first time.) I totally busted her, though, and asked if she would like me to throw the wipes in her cart away. She turned beet red and decided she would "purchase the open container anyway" and proceeded to pay for them right then and there. As I was handing her the bag, I told her, "just for future reference, there are sanitizing wipes near the carts."


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 23, 2016)

TTOG that accused me of "overcharging" you, I told you that when the next guest in line placed their item on the belt, it accidentally scanned into your transaction. I apologized and told you that you could get a refund for the 3 dollar item at guest service. You immediately got an attitude and accused me of "overcharging" you when I had already told you that the next guest's item had scanned into your transaction when she placed it on the belt and I explained to you that this can happen sometimes. If I had fucked up I would admit it, I've fucked up before and would have no problem admitting it now. Also, the only thing that you purchased was a red t-shirt, I really hope that's not because you're gonna start working at target because you won't survive three shifts with that attitude. What is it about middle-aged women and severe attitudes towards retail employees?


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (May 24, 2016)

Me: Would you like to save 5% on this-

Guest: No!

TTOG: Damn. Would you at least let me finish? I don't like asking the question just as much as you don't like hearing it.


----------



## thenewgirl (May 24, 2016)

TTOG I am 100% certain you took the bag with your mascara and fake lashes. But if it means that much to you, go ahead and go get another set for free.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2016)

Then watch as they 'return' said items while keeping the ones they got for 'free'.


----------



## AltPants (May 25, 2016)

TTOG: Enjoy your $0.54 and your shitty attitude. Thanks for waiting all of five seconds to start bitching while I figured out why your 2 for $5 rolls didn't ring up correctly. (spoiler: You got the wrong rolls) and immediately assume that my asking bakery meant I wasn't going to fix. The problem. I was already running transaction to fix it, the while reason I called over was to see if someone needed to fix the signs or put them in the correct locations. Now get your crusty, cheapskate self outta my store.


----------



## HLOlympic (May 25, 2016)

TTOG: Please stop your 2 year old from screaming "STFU" multiple times, repetitively, throughout the store. 

BTW I just started working at Spot not too long ago so I'm not aware of all the protocols but is there anything to do in this situation?

TTOOG: There is no need for your phone to be on speaker. Why you think that's acceptable is beyond me.


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2016)

HLOlympic said:


> TTOG: Please stop your 2 year old from screaming "STFU" multiple times, repetitively, throughout the store.
> 
> BTW I just started working at Spot not too long ago so I'm not aware of all the protocols but is there anything to do in this situation?


Bitch-slap the mom with a parenting guide?


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Bitch-slap the mom with a parenting guide?



If only.. lol and a few other select guests..


----------



## Circle9 (May 26, 2016)

HLOlympic said:


> TTOG: Please stop your 2 year old from screaming "STFU" multiple times, repetitively, throughout the store.
> 
> BTW I just started working at Spot not too long ago so I'm not aware of all the protocols but is there anything to do in this situation?
> 
> TTOOG: There is no need for your phone to be on speaker. Why you think that's acceptable is beyond me.


If a customer is being loud/aggressive/offensive you could call an LOD over to deal with it.


----------



## Mysterious (May 26, 2016)

To All my Online SPU Guests. 

Thank You, I have never done enough walking back and forth in 3 hours. Work on batch. Ding. take care of order. Try to Walk to back. Ding. Do it again. Walk to back. Work on batch for a few min. Ding. Repeat all over again. Also had one guest cancel their entire order that have I spent 15 minutes looking for all items.


----------



## MoreForLess (May 26, 2016)

TTOG: I'm sorry the person that 'gifted' you the $180 steam vac did not give you a gift receipt. However, you would not have been able to exchange the vac for the Beats headphones your buddy brought up. The system simply will not allow that exchange because the items are not even remotely from the same department. The STL, who was nearby and overheard everything, even explained we could not give you store credit to use because it exceeded the amount allowed with an ID. Calling corporate won't allow us to override the limit either.

TTOOG: Don't snap at me when I nicely explained to you that the NutriBullet you bought in SEPTEMBER was non-refundable b/c the receipt was expired. It's May, you special snowflake. What is so hard to comprehend about 90 days?


----------



## thepokeguy (May 26, 2016)

TTOG: What's so hard to understand about returns being done at guest services and not at the front lanes? Wanting to talk to "my manager" doesn't change the fact he told you the exact same thing I told you 5 million times before.

TTOG: Thank you for being understanding about me still being relatively new and not knowing all the cash register functions and still needing help. :3 Your kindness and patience really made today less stressful.


----------



## AltPants (May 26, 2016)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry the person that 'gifted' you the $180 steam vac did not give you a gift receipt. However, you would not have been able to exchange the vac for the Beats headphones your buddy brought up. The system simply will not allow that exchange because the items are not even remotely from the same department. The STL, who was nearby and overheard everything, even explained we could not give you store credit to use because it exceeded the amount allowed with an ID. Calling corporate won't allow us to override the limit either.
> 
> TTOOG: Don't snap at me when I nicely explained to you that the NutriBullet you bought in SEPTEMBER was non-refundable b/c the receipt was expired. It's May, you special snowflake. What is so hard to comprehend about 90 days?


BUT I HAVE THE RECEIPT YOU MINIMUM WAGE SCUM REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MoreForLess (May 26, 2016)

AltPants said:


> BUT I HAVE THE RECEIPT YOU MINIMUM WAGE SCUM REEEEEEEEEEEE



LOL


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 27, 2016)

TTOI: Um, dude. I helped you find those items on the Salesfloor. There was maybe a three minute gap between me helping you on the Salesfloor to me "assisting" you try to return _those very same items _at the service desk.
No, I won't allow you to "just return the items". No, I won't "make ot right" and just give you cash for them either, because in this case, "making it right" _should_ consist of you ending up in stainless bracelets. No, I also won't let you walk out with the  $50 cologne I helped you with; did you really not see that my shirt says Security, or were you too high and desperate for cash to care?


----------



## Kaitii (May 27, 2016)

To Every Single Guest:

sTOP TAKING MY GO BACK AND/OR STRAYS CART

it is extremely frustrating to leave both my carts (one which has strays and one which has strays within my department that I put back when I finish zoning) leave for a few minutes because of a call button and come back only to see that someone fucking dumped one of the carts into the other and just took the now empty one

i swear i'm just gonna put a "dO NOT TOUCH" sign on these carts


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (May 28, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To Every Single Guest:
> 
> sTOP TAKING MY GO BACK AND/OR STRAYS CART
> 
> ...


Omg I hate that soooo very much to. It makes me want to hunt them down and take the cart back. Like they see us working. They wouldn't take anyone else's cart. But I guess they think "Oh they work here. They won't mind me taking this cart full of stuff and placing it in a sloppy pile in the place they just cleared when I could just get a clean cart up front or ask someone to get me one. Nope not at all."


----------



## hufflepuff (May 28, 2016)

TTSeveralGuests I'm sorry, but this isn't the beach.... I'd rather not see your ass cheeks hanging out of your bikini bottoms as you walk the entire store.


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTSeveralGuests I'm sorry, but this isn't the beach.... I'd rather not see your ass cheeks hanging out of your bikini bottoms as you walk the entire store.


Send 'em to Walmart.....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 28, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTSeveralGuests I'm sorry, but this isn't the beach.... I'd rather not see your ass cheeks hanging out of your bikini bottoms as you walk the entire store.


I was just going to say something similar....

TTOG: I believe what you are wearing is called a shirt, NOT a "shirt-dress." I really don't need to see your polka-dot underwear when you simply lean forward _slightly_ to put something in your cart


----------



## AltPants (May 28, 2016)

TTOG: I'm sorry our regular flex TM was out sick today and your order was cancelled by the backup, but thanks so much for working with us to find something similar and bend patient while we brought it to the SD for you.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 29, 2016)

To that one guest who took my unsorted reshop and PDA out and took my cart- Karma will attack you one day.


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one guest who too my unsorted reshop and PDA out and took my cart- Karma will attack you one day.


Having her cart stolen with her purse sitting in the kiddie seat, no less.
As someone else said, Karma rarely wears a watch but the bitch is ALWAYS on time.
I just wanna have a front row seat.


----------



## Blackbutler42 (May 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Having her cart stolen with her purse sitting in the kiddie seat, no less.
> As someone else said, Karma rarely wears a watch but the bitch is ALWAYS on time.
> I just wanna have a front row seat.



Oh my. People at my store do that alot. I've even seen a few leave their purses unattended in the basket.

I'm just amazed I never heard of anyone getting thier purses stolen when I worked there


----------



## mrknownothing (May 29, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one guest who too my unsorted reshop and PDA out and took my cart- Karma will attack you one day.



At my store, they'd take the PDA too. I never set my PDA down unless it's right in front of me.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> At my store, they'd take the PDA too. I never set my PDA down unless it's right in front of me.


Well, they put it on a shelf. But I still had to look for it for 20 minutes. I just don't understand people. You see stuff in a cart, so it's likely being used, then you dump everything on a random shelf. No common sense.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 30, 2016)

Cashiering today (very rare these days) and the Cartwheel app wasn't working and my favorite GSA who's always super calm is running the lanes...
GSA to guest with large order: My Cartwheel is working. Which of your items is on there?
Guest: A lot of it. How should I know? I don't work here. 
GSA: Well I can't stand here and scan everything for you.
Guest: Well...Well I'm gonna call corporate and complain to them.
GSA: mhmm. (walks away).

Me to GSTL later: Well my shift's just getting underway and I had a guest wanting to complain to corporate.
GSTL: yeah (laughing), GSA told me about that guest.

How come I always get the p.i.t.a. guests??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To Every Single Guest:
> 
> sTOP TAKING MY GO BACK AND/OR STRAYS CART
> 
> ...


Keep an empty cart near the boat.


----------



## Zone (May 31, 2016)

Hey guests, news flash - considering I've been handling cash and everyone else's purchases, my hands are probably dirtier than the conveyor belt. Go ahead and put the giant bundle of shirts down so I can do my job.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 31, 2016)

To That One Many Guests ...

Thanks for letting your baby chew on our merchandise, destroying the label with it's saliva and snot.  And thanks for handing it to me, all wet and sticky.  Thanks.  Thanks even more for telling me "we're not getting that today".
Thanks for making us have to destroy the biohazard you helped create.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh. My. Gawd.

Thank you lady who thought you were the ONLY guest in Target, nay, in town, today.
Your complete inability to see beyond your own nose in no way whatsoever inconvenienced the guests behind you </sarcasm>
Had you not run through 3 transactions, had you not withheld items right in the middle of a transaction, had you pulled out your wallet in a timely manner, had you just had on little iota of common courtesy I would not have had to call for back up.  Your total lack of respect for your fellow human have inspired me to create the "I'm the Only Customer in The World" award.  Bitch, you just won it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sarcasm font (courier new).


----------



## calimero (Jun 1, 2016)

To those guests who called to ask why target won't sell the bibles Anymore ! And that you won't be coming to target anyMore .well good riddance ...
WTF , do you believe everything that pops up on Facebook ????


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 1, 2016)

calimero said:


> To those guests who called to ask why target won't sell the bibles Anymore ! And that you won't be coming to target anyMore .well good riddance ...
> WTF , do you believe everything that pops up on Facebook ????


Most likely do. Their small brains cannot think for itself.


----------



## HLOlympic (Jun 1, 2016)

TTOG today, I know you feel bad about having the jar of spaghetti sauce slip out of your hand and have us come and clean up. But PLEASE STOP TRYING TO PICK UP THE GLASS, after we've told you multiple times to have us handle it and not to help due to liability issues. On the bright side the sauce smelled awesome!


----------



## thenewgirl (Jun 2, 2016)

HLOlympic said:


> TTOG today, I know you feel bad about having the jar of spaghetti sauce slip out of your hand and have us come and clean up. But PLEASE STOP TRYING TO PICK UP THE GLASS, after we've told you multiple times to have us handle it and not to help due to liability issues. On the bright side the sauce smelled awesome!



Ugh, better than the jar of minced garlic a guest dropped at my checkout. Wowza.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> HLOlympic said:
> 
> 
> > TTOG today, I know you feel bad about having the jar of spaghetti sauce slip out of your hand and have us come and clean up. But PLEASE STOP TRYING TO PICK UP THE GLASS, after we've told you multiple times to have us handle it and not to help due to liability issues. On the bright side the sauce smelled awesome!
> ...



Better food than chemicals. I dread the day some fuckwit spills a jug of bleach.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2016)

Or fabric softener.......
Smelt like someone rammed a DuPont chem truck into a flower stand.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Firefox (Jun 2, 2016)

TTOG Who accused me of being a pervert:

Just because I am looking for girl's underwear does not make me a pervert or a sexual predator. This is my job. People order things online and I grab them off the floor, put it into a box, and send it to them. Every once in a while, guests happen to order undergarments/intimates. However, to everyone on my team they are nothing more than scraps of clothing that just so happen to cover your downstairs parts. On an average Ship from Store shift I will handle anywhere between 5-10 bras/panties/swimsuits/what-have-you, it means literally nothing to me unless it is being worn by a female I care about. And no, we will not "leave the undergarments for female TM's", because that's sexist, insulting, and demeaning. Why yes, I will gladly call over "the manager" so that they can deal with your bullshit. Thankfully, one of our really cool ETLs was the LOD today and when he made his way over he told me to just go back to picking. I was more than ready to wash my hands of the crazy lady, but I was close enough to hear the LODs hysterical laughter when she complained about having such a perverted team member such as I. After that point I was too far away to hear whatever was being said, but he told me later that she "suggested" that we only have female team members pick items that can be considered "delicate" in nature, because "you never know what a male team member will do to them" (???). He told her to call guest relations to give them her "suggestion", and to never accuse our team members like that again. And now that ETL won't stop calling me a pervert 

Funnily enough, this actually made my day because of the ridiculousness of it. I clopened today so I was wiped out, but this whole event somehow gave me my second wind.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2016)

@Firefox you have to laugh at crazy stuff like that or you will just cry.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2016)

@Firefox: And people think we make this sh*t up.....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

TT2Gs: No, fuck you, you weren't being funny. It is in no way, shape, or form, funny to walk into a retail establishment and yell "Everybody down on the ground, this is a robbery!"
I don't give a shit that you started laughing a couple seconds later and were saying that you were joking. There are somethings that are completely unacceptable to say in public like that, and that topped the list. Just be happy I handed you trespass notices rather than calling the police. Not withstanding the fact that the only reason I didn't call was because my STL/LOD told me not to.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TT2Gs: No, fuck you, you weren't being funny. It is in no way, shape, or form, funny to walk into a retail establishment and yell "Everybody down on the ground, this is a robbery!"
> I don't give a shit that you started laughing a couple seconds later and were saying that you were joking. There are somethings that are completely unacceptable to say in public like that, and that topped the list. Just be happy I handed you trespass notices rather than calling the police. Not withstanding the fact that the only reason I didn't call was because my STL/LOD told me not to.





He is so damned lucky he didn't pull that up here.
There would have been at least three or four guests itching for a chance to use their concealed carry.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2016)

@Firefox, I can rarely find things in the girls' department, even if they're located, so I almost always have a softlines TM with me trying to find the item(s).


----------



## brizzy93 (Jun 3, 2016)

Firefox said:


> TTOG Who accused me of being a pervert:
> 
> Just because I am looking for girl's underwear does not make me a pervert or a sexual predator. This is my job. People order things online and I grab them off the floor, put it into a box, and send it to them. Every once in a while, guests happen to order undergarments/intimates. However, to everyone on my team they are nothing more than scraps of clothing that just so happen to cover your downstairs parts. On an average Ship from Store shift I will handle anywhere between 5-10 bras/panties/swimsuits/what-have-you, it means literally nothing to me unless it is being worn by a female I care about. And no, we will not "leave the undergarments for female TM's", because that's sexist, insulting, and demeaning. Why yes, I will gladly call over "the manager" so that they can deal with your bullshit. Thankfully, one of our really cool ETLs was the LOD today and when he made his way over he told me to just go back to picking. I was more than ready to wash my hands of the crazy lady, but I was close enough to hear the LODs hysterical laughter when she complained about having such a perverted team member such as I. After that point I was too far away to hear whatever was being said, but he told me later that she "suggested" that we only have female team members pick items that can be considered "delicate" in nature, because "you never know what a male team member will do to them" (???). He told her to call guest relations to give them her "suggestion", and to never accuse our team members like that again. And now that ETL won't stop calling me a pervert
> 
> Funnily enough, this actually made my day because of the ridiculousness of it. I clopened today so I was wiped out, but this whole event somehow gave me my second wind.


LMAO TF?? I literally will never understand what goes through some peoples heads. I mean I am the only female TM who regularly does SFS so I don't have issues, but the male TMs who pick feel really uncomfortable picking panties and shit like that. SFS captain said he feels the women staring and judging him lol. He always gets a SL TM to help him. /shrug


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 3, 2016)

TTOG Who asked me to check how much sodium was in the ketchup.. no, I do not need to "turn the bottle the other way". Unlike you, I am not trying to read it upside down.. unless you don't want me to find the sodium for you. PS I am not a 'Sir', thanks.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 3, 2016)

TTOG: no, I am not a "newbie" and I could give a flying fu(k "who (your) dad is." I highly doubt he could "ruin me" because I guarantee I have friends in a higher power position than him. You can take your fake rx somewhere else....


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 4, 2016)

TTOG: when you are talking loudly and walking through the non-guest side of Guest Services (integrated GS/checklanes) 10 minutes before close in an empty store and I look around the corner from where I'm doing Bullseye Playground and ask if I can help you? THIS IS NOT A RACIST QUESTION.  I could care less what color you are but you can't just waltz through GS and think you aren't gonna get questioned.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 4, 2016)

TTOG: if you don't like "sitting on hold forever whenever you call the store and ask to be transferred to pharmacy," call the pharmacy direct. You have your rx bottle right in front of you, the number is on it!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2016)

calimero said:


> To those guests who called to ask why target won't sell the bibles Anymore ! And that you won't be coming to target anyMore .well good riddance ...
> WTF , do you believe everything that pops up on Facebook ????


Here is the dpci for the bible at spot: 059-04-1023.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 5, 2016)

Me on phone: Thank you for calling Target xxxx, how may I help you?
Guest: No. 7 face cream!!!
Me: Are you just asking me if we carry it, or what our price is...?
Guest: Yeah...
Me: (calls over to HBA and hardlines tl informs me that there are a bunch of varieties of No. 7 face cream and that he can't possibly mention them all to me but that they all average $20-25 per container). Ma'am, we carry several different No. 7 face creams and the average price is around $20-25 each.
Guest: What are you talking about? How many varieties are there? I saw it on tv, it just said No. 7 face cream!!!
Me: (about to lose it) hold on a sec. (by this time the hardlines tl got involved with another guest so I went over to HBA myself to get some idea of the types of varieties). Ma'am, we have this one, this one, this one.
Guest: Are these in the store? Are you looking at them?
Me: (now really getting annoyed) yes, ma'am, there's an entire area just for No. 7 products.
Guest: OK then, I guess I'm gonna come in. 

Me on phone previous shift: Thank you for calling Target xxxx, how may I help you?
Guest: My daughter was in there and purchased expired milk. Today's June 4th and the milk was dated May 31st. Its an inconvenience for me to come back and selling expired stuff is a health hazard. You need to let someone know about this...
Me: I apologize. Ma'am, can you tell me the exact product you bought so I can let the grocery team know?
Guest: Umm, hold on. *gets back on the line after a minute or two and tells me the exact variety/brand*
Me: OK, well when you can come in, go to guest services for a refund. Again, we apologize.
Guest: I want to talk to someone in grocery!!!
Me to consumables TL: There's a call on 2280!

My love for fitting room just keeps growing everyday


----------



## emayf (Jun 6, 2016)

TTOG: Thank you for standing up for me when I got yelled at by an ETL while ringing you up. I really appreciate that you stood up for me and told another ETL that he was very unprofessional of him to yell at me in front of a customer. 

TTOG: You handed me your son's TM discount and told me that your son works at this store. I told you that you couldn't use it and that only he could. How could you be so stupid to risk your teenage son's job so you can get a discount on food and clothes? I'm sure AP is already on to you and I wish I got a look at whos name was on the discount card.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 6, 2016)

TTOG: you wanted to pay for your $1.20 rx with a $100 bill less than 5 minutes after we opened. Sorry, not happening. You have more than enough change (he gave me the $0.20,) give me another 4 quarters. I don't care if you "need to use it somewhere," it's not going to be MY register!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2016)

Had a lady pay for a $3 drink with a $50 who got pissed when I had to give the last $17 in $1s. 
Thanks for cleaning out my drawer, b*tch.
Hope you like decaf.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Or fabric softener.......
> Smelt like someone rammed a DuPont chem truck into a flower stand.


My absolute favorite was when someone dropped a bottle of wine back in dairy.  This older lady I worked with joked (at least I THINK she was joking) that she offered to lick it up but they wouldn't let her.  But we did both stand back there and inhale .


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 7, 2016)

TTOG: NO I won't do what you're telling me to just because you say other people have done it for you. I don't care if you're in a hurry or that you've shopped here longer that I've worked here! When you've WORKED here longer than I have, then you can tell me how to do things! ARGH!


----------



## signingminion (Jun 8, 2016)

lovecats said:


> My absolute favorite was when someone dropped a bottle of wine back in dairy.  This older lady I worked with joked (at least I THINK she was joking) that she offered to lick it up but they wouldn't let her.  But we did both stand back there and inhale .


The last time we zoned wine a bottle had broke that morning...yummm.

Worst was the garlic evoo. So strong smelling and it took forever to clean.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 8, 2016)

TTOG:

Thank you for bringing your male youth to Target to teach him all about shopping and interacting with lesser beings like myself.
Your example should prove helpful when he grows up to be a man self entitled prick.
Please make sure you ignore all cashiers equally when you shop with your son.  He needs to follow your example of ignoring direct queries, making exasperated sounds when inserting then quickly removing a chip card, and most important, he needs to see you sneer and make that little "uhuh" sound when told to "have a nice day".

---------------------------------------------------------------------

And to those other guests:

*GET OFF THE FUCKING PHONE!!!*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 9, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> TTOG: NO I won't do what you're telling me to just because you say other people have done it for you. I don't care if you're in a hurry or that you've shopped here longer that I've worked here! When you've WORKED here longer than I have, then you can tell me how to do things! ARGH!


Especially since 99/100, other people have NOT "done it for her..." I always love when they try and tell me, "the other guy does it..." I ask if the pharmacist is the guy & they say, "no, the other one, he's not a pharmacist...." Our ONLY guy is the pharmacist! We've never even had a guy from another store fill in!


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

TTOG: Stop screaming at your kids in my store for no reason. I generally hate kids, but there was literally NOTHING wrong with your son looking at the toys he was looking at and playing with the ball he had. He wasn't making a mess, wasn't disturbing any guests or team members, wasn't blocking any aisles, wasn't throwing the ball around... He was just being a kid. But nope, you couldn't let that happen. But the real kicker? When I walked by you threatened your kid by saying that I would "arrest him" for being bad. Listen here, prick. Do *NOT* use me as a threat to your kid if they aren't doing a goddamn thing wrong. People like you are the reason kids grow up either being afriad of or generally disliking the police and authority figures.  Hopefully the high-five, stickers, and quick game of catch that I had with your kid made him happy for a few minutes.

TTOEntitledB***h: As you were walking out of our store today with your two kids, you stopped by the door and made them look at the cart attendant, and said to your kids "See, that is why you go to college." Listen here lady, yes, being a CA is not the most glorious job in the world, but, you might be surprised to know that my CA is finishing his masters in civil engineering. Without people like him and the rest of my red shirted brothers and sisters working the jobs you consider to be pathetic, your world would be a lot different. Have some respect, asshole.


----------



## soyaxo (Jun 9, 2016)

TTOG:
When you call the store main line, you call the fitting room, unless the phone is still on night service (in which case the call goes to clerical). Do not get an attitude with me just because I have to transfer you to guest service for your question! I'm sorry you had to repeat what you said, even though I said "This is the operator" and you asked "Customer service operator?" And I replied, "No ma'am this is the fitting room attendant." And you still felt the need to tell me your life story. I had a line of people trying to get into the fitting room who had to wait because you insisted on cussing me out on the phone and I couldn't check what rooms were open to send the guests to. I hope your card gets declined when you come to pick up your order and make your return.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 9, 2016)

To that one guest:

Thank you for having lovely, well mannered, intelligent children, and for being pleasant and friendly yourself.  I'll remember your slight frame,  brown hair, and kind manner with gratitude.  
I'm sorry we had some hiccups at the register but your patience and upbeat banter made the issue easy for both of use to deal with and showed the people behind you that being nice and kind is indeed possible when checking out at any store.

To that other guest:

Your talkative little boy (5 yo? 6?) was hysterical and made me giggle for hours after you left.  I could have talked to him all day but the lady behind you was a turdbomb with no patience.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 9, 2016)

TTOG: bitching at me because we are no longer Target and can't ring up your purchase because we have no way to remove the spider wrap isn't going to make the tool needed magically appear. I'm sorry you're "in a hurry" (aren't they always? ) and don't have time to wait up front. I literally followed you up there and there were AT LEAST 4 lanes with NO WAIT!!! You spent more time bitching at us than it would've taken you to walk up front!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 9, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOG:
> When you call the store main line, you call the fitting room, unless the phone is still on night service (in which case the call goes to clerical). Do not get an attitude with me just because I have to transfer you to guest service for your question! I'm sorry you had to repeat what you said, even though I said "This is the operator" and you asked "Customer service operator?" And I replied, "No ma'am this is the fitting room attendant." And you still felt the need to tell me your life story. I had a line of people trying to get into the fitting room who had to wait because you insisted on cussing me out on the phone and I couldn't check what rooms were open to send the guests to. I hope your card gets declined when you come to pick up your order and make your return.



*CLICK*


----------



## Bosch (Jun 9, 2016)

TTOG: don't ask me to pull a box from the back when the one in your hand is fine, sure a few marks on it but perfectly fine for a gift. I pulled the one in the back that was more F'd than the one on the shelf. But don't you fucking dare dump them both in random places not get to hear me bitch in the next isle about the inconsiderate customer who couldn't be bothered to put shit back and wastes employees time. I noticed you slinking out of earshot. Just cause you pregnant doesn't mean you can be an entitled bitch..

Not having it today.


----------



## Blc (Jun 9, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> TTOG you say every item leaned against the metal on the belt so they would barely move. And then act frustrated that I'm slow.
> 
> TTOG it's not necessary to throw each item onto the belt like it's a game.
> 
> TTOG either stop coming through my line or stop being an asshole to your kid. Because soon I'm going to get fed up and say something.



PREACH!! I always have this guest that comes in with her kids (yes that are not very well behaved kids) but she is such a bitch to them I don't even want to do anything for her. And she usually ends up being rude to everyone around her out of frustration toward her kids...


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 11, 2016)

TTOG with the little boy: I was struggling to deal with reshop and a line of guests waiting to use the fitting room, plus fielding calls. When your kid suggested I could get you a larger size dress to try on I was like ok that's supposed to be part of my job. But when you/he asked me to do it THREE more times after that, I was getting very annoyed. You didn't even thank me on the way out! I'm not your servant.

TTOG: You're probably 20 years older than me, and when I saw you pick up a shirt that I like but thought I might be a little too old to wear I felt better. When your daughter suggested you try it on, you were like "I"ll look like a fat cow in this!" I think you were probably a size 4 or 6, whereas I am a 16/18 ish. What does that mean I'll look like if I wear it?

TTOG: Nice try with the signs in RTW. Our shorts take up 3/4 of the back wall and there were signs over that section only that said shorts were buy one get one 50%. There were a few racks of tanks the TL put in the corner next to the shorts. There was no sign above those racks. Don't insist to our GSTM that yes there was a sign that said buy one get 50% of these specific tanks that also said they are originally X amount and are now X amount. The TM who does our softlines signing was working last night and came over to RTW just to see if this guest could in any way be correct because what she was saying sounded so ridiculous.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2016)

TTOG: screaming at the TM who was trying to help you isn't going to make the item you want magically appear.....neither will asking for a manager. You e obviously never heard the phrase, "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar...."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Nice try with the signs in RTW. Our shorts take up 3/4 of the back wall and there were signs over that section only that said shorts were buy one get one 50%. There were a few racks of tanks the TL put in the corner next to the shorts. There was no sign above those racks. Don't insist to our GSTM that yes there was a sign that said buy one get 50% of these specific tanks that also said they are originally X amount and are now X amount. The TM who does our softlines signing was working last night and came over to RTW just to see if this guest could in any way be correct because what she was saying sounded so ridiculous.


I HATE when items are put "near" something else that's on sale! I had an associate (not at Target) tell me something wasn't on sale when it was on the SAME SHELF as the items on sale! The sign also didn't designate WHAT was "on sale," it just said "BOGO 50% off." That being said, our sins DO say exactly what is on sale, so it's not our fault you don't bother reading them!!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 12, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> it just said "BOGO 50% off." That being said, our *sins* DO say exactly what is on sale, so it's not our fault you don't bother reading them!!!


_Buy Gluttony for one mortal soul, get Lust free!_


----------



## lrou98 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know why this child was screaming like she was being murdered? I don't know why this parent didn't take her out of the store?  Meanwhile I had guests at my register asking me what was going on...they could hear it in the back of the store and could hear it outside of the store.  This went in for almost 20 minutes!!!  I couldn't think, make change or talk because I was so rattled.  I've never heard anything like this except in a movie where the person was actually being murdered.  Blood curdling screaming..."no no more noooooooooooooo, don't do it, noooooooooooo!"  Jesus Christ shut up!!!!!  At what point does someone ask her to take the kid and leave? Can someone ask her to leave because its a nuisance?  Regular tantrums don't bother me anymore but man oh man!  This one got me.


----------



## lrou98 (Jun 12, 2016)

One more rant about kids.....don't take your stupid clicking guns and point them at me while yelling bang bang...I'm a stranger to you, not your friend playing cowboys and robbers.  It's mean and parents who do not stop their child from doing this obviously doesn't get it.  You don't point at people because it's rude so do not point your gun at me either.  Why do some parents think it's ok to let their kid do this when they are watching them in the act.  Just stand there and smile at your little shit because he thinks it's fun to pretend to shoot someone.  You may think I'm over sensitive but you never know if someone has been in a situation where a real gun was involved...civil or wartime.  It's just not cool to point that shit at people.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 13, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> _Buy Gluttony for one mortal soul, get Lust free!_



*Offer only valid if cashier finds guest attractive.


----------



## recentlyretail (Jun 13, 2016)

lrou98 said:


> I don't know why this child was screaming like she was being murdered? I don't know why this parent didn't take her out of the store?  Meanwhile I had guests at my register asking me what was going on...they could hear it in the back of the store and could hear it outside of the store.  This went in for almost 20 minutes!!!  I couldn't think, make change or talk because I was so rattled.  I've never heard anything like this except in a movie where the person was actually being murdered.  Blood curdling screaming..."no no more noooooooooooooo, don't do it, noooooooooooo!"  Jesus Christ shut up!!!!!  At what point does someone ask her to take the kid and leave? Can someone ask her to leave because its a nuisance?  Regular tantrums don't bother me anymore but man oh man!  This one got me.



Oh this. I opened one Saturday morning & close to the end of my shift there was a couple walking around the store with a bratty teenager && a miserable shrieking very young toddler in a stroller. This poor child screamed and shrieked throughout the entire store. You couldn't escape the noise. I was in a decent mood, so I just did my best to do whatever it was I was doing in shoes (which I think was pickup garbage && push a mountain of reshop from a sale) ... This couple just was having a nice leisurely shop day though. They ended up in shoes ... And I really just tried to not make eye contact.... But this kid was just insufferable, to the point where I started to wonder if something was actually wrong. But that's not my job - so I let it go. They end up going back across to the other side of the store while the teenager whines about how she wasn't done finding shoes. As soon as they left my vicinity I had three different customers approach me like vultures & inquire if I could force them to leave // why I hadn't already done so. In my head I'm like "pretty sure if I were allowed to do that, I've have seen it happen before today && I really wouldn't want to do that to anyone, that can be the lods problem to deal with. I just work here" hah, but I just kind of stood there frozen & dumbfounded as to what to say. Like I get it, it was terrible to listen to && maybe the other guests were concerned about the child too - but they really just seemed off put by the interruption to their day. When I told them I'd pass the message along to the manager but didn't think we would kick them out over the child, one woman inquired if I thought the police would. ..... Ma'am, I'm not calling the police over a noisy child. I want the. To go home, but I'm sure the police have better things to do with. Seriously .


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 13, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> _Buy Gluttony for one mortal soul, get Lust free!_


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! OOPS!!! My bad!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 13, 2016)

recentlyretail said:


> Oh this. I opened one Saturday morning & close to the end of my shift there was a couple walking around the store with a bratty teenager && a miserable shrieking very young toddler in a stroller. This poor child screamed and shrieked throughout the entire store. You couldn't escape the noise. I was in a decent mood, so I just did my best to do whatever it was I was doing in shoes (which I think was pickup garbage && push a mountain of reshop from a sale) ... This couple just was having a nice leisurely shop day though. They ended up in shoes ... And I really just tried to not make eye contact.... But this kid was just insufferable, to the point where I started to wonder if something was actually wrong. But that's not my job - so I let it go. They end up going back across to the other side of the store while the teenager whines about how she wasn't done finding shoes. As soon as they left my vicinity I had three different customers approach me like vultures & inquire if I could force them to leave // why I hadn't already done so. In my head I'm like "pretty sure if I were allowed to do that, I've have seen it happen before today && I really wouldn't want to do that to anyone, that can be the lods problem to deal with. I just work here" hah, but I just kind of stood there frozen & dumbfounded as to what to say. Like I get it, it was terrible to listen to && maybe the other guests were concerned about the child too - but they really just seemed off put by the interruption to their day. When I told them I'd pass the message along to the manager but didn't think we would kick them out over the child, one woman inquired if I thought the police would. ..... Ma'am, I'm not calling the police over a noisy child. I want the. To go home, but I'm sure the police have better things to do with. Seriously .


I actually know of a case where parents were cited with child neglect after their son was heard screaming in a store. A concerned shopper called police, who responded and found the child in dirty clothes, an overflowing diaper, SEVERE diaper rash (I'm talking open sores,) and covered in bites. An ex was one of the EMTs who was called to the scene and he said it was sickening. 

It always amazes me that parents can simply ignore their kids when they're screaming bloody murder like that. I may not have been the best parent, but I sure as hell wouldn't let my kid scream like that....not at home and DEFINITELY not in public! Obviously, if they're crying incessantly, there's a problem and it's my job as a parent to figure out what it is.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 13, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> *Offer only valid if cashier finds guest attractive.


Dying!!!


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 14, 2016)

Dear Guest, please do not press the button and walk away, and then come back and press the button and walk away again if you need help.  We get dinged if we missed it. I had to run twice from the backroom and I looked around each time and there weren't anyone that needs help. None of the pfresh tms who were near the call button helped out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2016)

TTOG: I told you where the Advil was located (literally across from the pharmacy.) No, I can't "run down and get you a 50ct bottle. 1) I'm not a Target TM, so it's not my job, 2) it doesn't come in 50ct bottles, 3) you're closer to it than I am, 4) you're not disabled (and probably HALF my age), & 5) I'm obviously ON THE PHONE!!! Seriously? You'll "wait until I'm done?" Sorry, it's going to be a while, you'll probably be able to do it quicker yourself...especially since I called the store from my cell phone when I finished the first call


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 14, 2016)

recentlyretail said:


> Oh this. I opened one Saturday morning & close to the end of my shift there was a couple walking around the store with a bratty teenager && a miserable shrieking very young toddler in a stroller. This poor child screamed and shrieked throughout the entire store. You couldn't escape the noise. I was in a decent mood, so I just did my best to do whatever it was I was doing in shoes (which I think was pickup garbage && push a mountain of reshop from a sale) ... This couple just was having a nice leisurely shop day though. They ended up in shoes ... And I really just tried to not make eye contact.... But this kid was just insufferable, to the point where I started to wonder if something was actually wrong. But that's not my job - so I let it go. They end up going back across to the other side of the store while the teenager whines about how she wasn't done finding shoes. As soon as they left my vicinity I had three different customers approach me like vultures & inquire if I could force them to leave // why I hadn't already done so. In my head I'm like "pretty sure if I were allowed to do that, I've have seen it happen before today && I really wouldn't want to do that to anyone, that can be the lods problem to deal with. I just work here" hah, but I just kind of stood there frozen & dumbfounded as to what to say. Like I get it, it was terrible to listen to && maybe the other guests were concerned about the child too - but they really just seemed off put by the interruption to their day. When I told them I'd pass the message along to the manager but didn't think we would kick them out over the child, one woman inquired if I thought the police would. ..... Ma'am, I'm not calling the police over a noisy child. I want the. To go home, but I'm sure the police have better things to do with. Seriously .



You can ask disruptive guests to either stop being disruptive or leave. Depends if the LOD has metaphorical balls.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 15, 2016)

TToG:
So I listened to your sob story about your wife and how she missed various coupons and Cartwheel during ALL of her purchases to Target within the past few days. Really? She went to 7 different Targets in a week, including one 1.5 hours away? Okaaaaay. And I gave you the refunds on the receipts that were in the 3 day window. But when you show up AGAIN, 2 weeks later, with the same story and multiple receipts? No can do, buddy. We are on to you.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

lrou98 said:


> One more rant about kids.....don't take your stupid clicking guns and point them at me while yelling bang bang...I'm a stranger to you, not your friend playing cowboys and robbers.  It's mean and parents who do not stop their child from doing this obviously doesn't get it.  You don't point at people because it's rude so do not point your gun at me either.  Why do some parents think it's ok to let their kid do this when they are watching them in the act.  Just stand there and smile at your little shit because he thinks it's fun to pretend to shoot someone.  You may think I'm over sensitive but you never know if someone has been in a situation where a real gun was involved...civil or wartime.  It's just not cool to point that shit at people.



I actually had two little kids with BB guns running around my store once. They weren't loaded and they weren't actually firing anything, but the orange tips on them were so small that people were freaking out. I took the kids back to their parents and had to have a nice conversation about why letting your kid run around with something that looks like a firearm in a public place isn't a great idea. #JustAPThings


----------



## NPC (Jun 16, 2016)

No specific gripe today. Just sharing a fantasy.

Whenever I'm dealing with a terrible guest, whom is clearly oblivious to how their existence is a total waste, and they're being awful people.....I fantasize about slitting my throat, and spraying them with blood, like we're in a Tarantino movie, just to horrify them and show them that they're SUCH a terrible person, they made someone slice open their throat.

And just a disclaimer for the sensitive, I would never do such a thing, blah blah blah, lighten up.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2016)

Need any degreaser?


----------



## lurker (Jun 16, 2016)

To that one guest who wanted a particular shoe, I'm sorry you only found one shoe from the online return but there is NO WAY I can make the other  shoe appear. No we didn't take back one shoe! I did look for the shoe but being a b-tch doesn't make me want to look too hard! Try being nice next time!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 17, 2016)

To those two teenage girls: I'm not paging your friend over the PA system using the name whateverbabyxxxoowhatever. Seriously.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> To those two teenage girls: I'm not paging your friend over the PA system using the name whateverbabyxxxoowhatever. Seriously.


Sounds like a dare.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 18, 2016)

TTOG: you were so blatantly concealing items in your bra, and didn't seem phased that there was a GUY "shopping" in the cosmetics section & women's razors. I was LMAO when I saw you being escorted into the AP office as I was checking out.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 18, 2016)

When you give attitude about having to wait and "I'm the customer" the look on your face was priceless when I said that is why I can't treat you like a guest. You have to wait and no we won't be pulling you to a lane cause you need to checkout NOW!.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cashiering and you came up to me with your kids, husband, and a cart full of merchandise. I go to scan a Serta blowup mattress with clearance stickers stuck over the barcode (never seen that before). They said $13.98 but I scanned the barcode and the mattress came up $120.99. I didn't even check the clearance DPCI, grabbed the GSA and you didn't make eye contact with either of us while the GSA told you the thing wasn't on clearance. GSA and I check the clearance DPCI and it's for a children's play mat.  I don't know if someone else switched the tickets or you did, but if it was you, nice try.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 19, 2016)

To that one guest that asked me where she could find maxi skirts: I told you exactly where you could find them. You then replied with "I was over there earlier and didn't see any, can you call someone?," all while bringing your hand up to your ear as if you were calling someone on the phone which made no sense to me. Who else can I fucking call when I'm the Fitting Room attendant? I look around and see the TL and ask her, she tells me exactly what I told you earlier, so I repeat that to you and then you still ask me :".....and WHO told you that?" I replied with "the team lead" and I admit it was in a rather snappy tone, but do I feel bad about it? No. Do I give a shit if you decide to complain about me? Not at all. I'm really so done with retail.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 22, 2016)

My coworker and I are working on picking ship from store orders off the sales floor. We are walking past the fitting room. It's early in the morning, so the FRO is putting out some reshop in another area and a guest is standing by the counter.

Guest: Are either of you working in this area?
Me: No...
Guest: I've been standing here for 20 minutes!  There's no one here. I need HELP!
Me (looks around and sees my SLTL maybe a foot or two away, confused) What do you need help with?
Guest: I NEED a fitting room!
Me: (glances down hallway, maybe one door is closed, rest are open and available) So go take one?
Guest walks away all huffy.

I swear some people just look to start arguments.

(Goes up to help cashier when the registers are only accepting credit or cash yesterday, everyone is on a lane, tentatively trying to ring up guests, of course there are huge lines)
I look up to take next guest and sheepishly ask how she is (guests are getting pissed at this point and my ETL-GE is sweating bullets)
Guest: (blank stare)
I ring up her items and she hands me two gift cards. I know they won't work, but do it to humor the guest. Screen says cards have nothing on them which we know isn't true.
Me: I'm sorry it's not going to take these today.
Guest: (broken English) so there's nothing on these? There's $5 on each!
Me: No, there's money on there, our registers are having issues today. 
Guest continues to state there is money on her gift cards.
Me: Our registers are broken, they don't work...
Guest is still confused. Then in broken English she yells about how inconvenient this is.

Ugh. Luckily most of our guests were patient and/or didn't take out their frustrations on us poor peons.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 23, 2016)

TTOG with your kids and mother: You were telling me how nice our weekday opening cashier is and that all our cashiers are nice. Then you told me that there was one cashier you got fired during Christmas last year by calling corporate on him. You said a situation occurred and what our cashier and manager did was ridiculous. First I've worked at my store a year and a half and don't recall anyone being fired with one exception but it wasn't the person you were describing. Second of all, if the incident you were describing did happen, yes, the cashier shoulda been disciplined, but maybe not fired. Finally, when your mother said "maybe this isn't a story you want to be sharing with everyone," LISTEN TO HER. ugh.


----------



## AltPants (Jun 23, 2016)

TTOG: screw you and your screaming children. I know I don't have a "10 items or less" sign at my SD. That doesn't mean you can being a cart full of crap and then argue every damn clearance price, and split it it into three transactions, and try and argue that because your have your email you can pick up a flex order without ID, and then get mad when I help other guests with their returns and answer the phone (which I can't hear because of the aforementioned screaming kids) and then get mad that I wouldn't personally leave my desk with a five deep line to do your carry out. Get bent.

To my awesome cat attendant. You rock man. Thanks for picking up so much slack on front end even though you're already busy.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 23, 2016)

TTOG that I ran into at the Apple store: your words were so nice.  Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 23, 2016)

TTOM(To That One Mother) Please for the love of god, stop your crotch dropping who was having a tantrum and throwing food and pissing off everyone in Sbux/FA who had to get pelted with food. Including me who told her that a good ass whoopin was needed and it wasn't him who needed it more.. I don't take to being hit with a bit of Pretzel nicely.   

I knew I shouldn't have stopped on my way out for that frap from Sbux.. But it tasted good while sitting in traffic.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 24, 2016)

To that one (group of) guest(s):

You came to my register with a large item in a cart.  I rang it up and it was $49.99
You said no, it's on sale for $29.99
I said, okay, is that maybe with a coupon or cartwheel?
No, the sign back there says $29.99.  There's a sign.  We're not making it up, there is a sign that clearly says $29.99.
I say, okay, let me get my team leader for a price check.
No, we saw it, it's $29.99, there's a sign and this (item) was right under it!
I say, no problem, I'm sure there is but I can't make a $20.00 discount (mostly because they were babbling on incessantly about the goddamned price and being impatient dicks)
FINALLY ... LOD calls for a price check and it seems we had an outdated sign but we gave them the advertised price from last week.
They were smug and assholey.  I mean, jesus, we're a business.  We can't discount everything 20 bucks every time someone makes a challenge.  Scammers would hit us up every day.
You were just fucking snotty entitled assholes.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 24, 2016)

Ttog. Lady, please _watch your kids!  _
Jesus.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jun 25, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Ttog. Lady, please _watch your kids!  _
> Jesus.


Sorry, jesus doesn't have time for this..


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

Jesus is busy pushing reshop in C-Block


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 25, 2016)

toredandkhaki said:


> Sorry, jesus doesn't have time for this..


Maybe God should have thought twice with "blessing" them with those kids. He would have done us all a favor. BTW...I am agnostic. hehe


----------



## NPC (Jun 25, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Maybe God should have thought twice with "blessing" them with those kids. He would have done us all a favor. BTW...I am agnostic. hehe



To you end all your jokes with disclaimers like that? 

"Why did the chicken cross the road?"
"I dunno."
"To get to the other side! I'm vegan by the way. heehee!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOG: you couldn't be bothered to ask the friend you were talking on the phone with to hold while you picked up your rx, so I made sure to ask you every possible question I could think of to interrupt your call. i initially just stood there and waited, thinking you'd get the point, even told you I couldn't help you while you were on the phone, but you kept taking it away from your ear to talk to me, then putting it back and apologizing to your FRIEND because "the pharmacy girl keeps asking me questions..." Even when I told you I was just doing my job and it would be over a lot quicker if you'd ask your friend to hold for just a moment," you didn't get the hint," so I decided to be as annoying as possible. What could've taken 2-3 minutes took approx 7-8


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

TTOG: No, I really had no idea what time the pharmacist would get back from lunch. Normally they leave a note up, but for whatever reason they didn't today. And you heard the response I got over the walkie: No one knows what time they'll be back because they don't report to Target anymore. 
Don't tell me "I'm not sorry enough to find out" What more could you possibly want? I did everything in my power to find the answer for you, there was literally nothing more I could have done!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 26, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOG: No, I really had no idea what time the pharmacist would get back from lunch. Normally they leave a note up, but for whatever reason they didn't today. And you heard the response I got over the walkie: No one knows what time they'll be back because they don't report to Target anymore.
> Don't tell me "I'm not sorry enough to find out" What more could you possibly want? I did everything in my power to find the answer for you, there was literally nothing more I could have done!


It should still be from 1:30-2....at least that's what our signs still say. We were told we can still dispense while they are at lunch, though, because they are still in the building, and as salaried employees, "technically" still "on duty."


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> It should still be from 1:30-2....at least that's what our signs still say. We were told we can still dispense while they are at lunch, though, because they are still in the building, and as salaried employees, "technically" still "on duty."


It looked like it was only the pharmacist after noon, no techs, and he got back at 3:15. 
Do all CVS pharmacies only have temp pharmacists now? We never have the same pharmacist for more than a week.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 26, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> It looked like it was only the pharmacist after noon, no techs, and he got back at 3:15.
> Do all CVS pharmacies only have temp pharmacists now? We never have the same pharmacist for more than a week.


No, _legally,_ there has to be a pharmacy manager on paper, but AFA a staff pharmacist, some only have floaters. During the summer, you usually see a lot of floaters because of vacations and the way CVS vacation policy is for pharmacists, they have to take it in larger increments than they could with Target. I think they have to take a minimum of 1-2 weeks at a time...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> No, _legally,_ there has to be a pharmacy manager on paper, but AFA a staff pharmacist, some only have floaters. During the summer, you usually see a lot of floaters because of vacations and the way CVS vacation policy is for pharmacists, they have to take it in larger increments than they could with Target. I think they have to take a minimum of 1-2 weeks at a time...


We haven't had a steady pharmacist since CVS took over


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 26, 2016)

Legally, there has to be one listed as the pharmacist in charge. Federal guidelines require it for the 222 forms (CII orders.) Theoretically, 1 person can be PIC for multiple stores, though. They have to be on site at least once a week (or every other week, depending on how often the store orders CIIs) in order to sign the form. Ever since cvs was sued by the Feds, they don't mess around with their CII orders, so there's a snowballs chance in hell they would allow pre-signing of the forms.....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

Huh. I guess there might be one that consistently works Mondays, which I rarely work, but I haven't noticed any.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2016)

AltPants said:


> To my awesome *cat* attendant. You rock man. Thanks for picking up so much slack on front end even though you're already busy.



Team, I'd like to recognize [name] for doing a great job cleaning out the litterboxes.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Jun 26, 2016)

TTOG who called me 4 times during a 5 hour electronics shift to demand I "read him the manual" to make his TV work...I'm sorry you threw it out, and I'm also sorry, though a bit amused, that you don't even know what TV you have. I gave you the technical support number for both Samsung and Vizeo, as the people on THOSE lines are getting paid specifically to help you. No, you don't have a TV that's both a Samsung and a Vizeo. No, I radio'd the LOD after your second call, and she verified that there is no way I can get you a manual and that this is something you'd need to sort out with the manufacturer. Challenging me whether I "know anything about electronics"  when you don't get your way (you threw out the manual, but I'm the idiot, sure) has led to me ignoring your calls for the rest of the night.  Not sure why you're a contact in the phone at the boat, but it makes any further abuse avoidable. Enjoy the TV, ya dick.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 27, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> TTOG who called me 4 times during a 5 hour electronics shift to demand I "read him the manual" to make his TV work...I'm sorry you threw it out, and I'm also sorry, though a bit amused, that you don't even know what TV you have. I gave you the technical support number for both Samsung and Vizeo, as the people on THOSE lines are getting paid specifically to help you. No, you don't have a TV that's both a Samsung and a Vizeo. No, I radio'd the LOD after your second call, and she verified that there is no way I can get you a manual and that this is something you'd need to sort out with the manufacturer. Challenging me whether I "know anything about electronics"  when you don't get your way (you threw out the manual, but I'm the idiot, sure) has led to me ignoring your calls for the rest of the night.  Not sure why you're a contact in the phone at the boat, but it makes any further abuse avoidable. Enjoy the TV, ya dick.


You could suggest to the guest, to look at the back of the tv for model/name of tv. There is the company logo on the front of tv's too.


----------



## AltPants (Jun 27, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Team, I'd like to recognize [name] for doing a great job cleaning out the litterboxes.


I'm just imitating a Boston accent... Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You could suggest to the guest, to look at the back of the tv for model/name of tv. There is the company logo on the front of tv's too.


Nah, too logical & too hard.
Easier to scream at some poor TM for instructions so they can be blamed when the guest still can't figure it out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 27, 2016)

AltPants said:


> I'm just imitating a Boston accent... Yeah, that's the ticket.


Wouldn't it be a "cot" attendant then???


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 27, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You could suggest to the guest, to look at the back of the tv for model/name of tv. There is the company logo on the front of tv's too.


After they do that, they can then go online to the manufacturer website. Even my in-laws' off-brand's manual was found online! (It's some foreign brand that starts with a vowel....)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 27, 2016)

TTOG: I'm sorry electronics isn't picking up the phone, but all I can do is transfer you back to the store, I can't "walk back to electronics and tell them to pick up the phone." I also can't call them to pharmacy and have them get on the phone there....(besides, what good would it do to have them on the phone in the pharmacy if you have a question about something in electronics? That's at the completely opposite side of the store?) Why? Because, even though we're physically located within a Target store, we are no longer Target (hence me answering the phone, "Thank you for calling CVS pharmacy. How may I help you?") And we've "officially" been CVS since DECEMBER. No, you didn't "just get a prescription last week from Target, in the red bottle and everything," we got rid of those in APRIL!


----------



## sher (Jun 28, 2016)

calimero said:


> To those guests who called to ask why target won't sell the bibles Anymore ! And that you won't be coming to target anyMore .well good riddance ...
> WTF , do you believe everything that pops up on Facebook ????



Lol, a friend of mine saw one that said we wouldn't be selling the US flag anymore. I laughed obnoxiously. There has been some form of US flag in every damn department since April. Target is obsesssssed with Stars and Stripes on everything. Did the people who started that rumor think we'd get rid of regular flags but keep all the stuff with flags on it? People are so gullible.


----------



## BackroomBeast (Jun 28, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> TTOG who called me 4 times during a 5 hour electronics shift to demand I "read him the manual" to make his TV work...I'm sorry you threw it out, and I'm also sorry, though a bit amused, that you don't even know what TV you have. I gave you the technical support number for both Samsung and Vizeo, as the people on THOSE lines are getting paid specifically to help you. No, you don't have a TV that's both a Samsung and a Vizeo. No, I radio'd the LOD after your second call, and she verified that there is no way I can get you a manual and that this is something you'd need to sort out with the manufacturer. Challenging me whether I "know anything about electronics"  when you don't get your way (you threw out the manual, but I'm the idiot, sure) has led to me ignoring your calls for the rest of the night.  Not sure why you're a contact in the phone at the boat, but it makes any further abuse avoidable. Enjoy the TV, ya dick.



And this is why it says to NOT throw out the manual, saving target TMs like you And i from having to deal with these idiots. And just don't throw the manual away,  heaven forbid you are so Dumb as to not know how to operate a TV!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 28, 2016)

TTOG:

Every time you come in, you tell me to have a blessed day, that Jesus loves me and some other religious lines that go against my beliefs.
STOP IT.
I don't get to tell you the Flying Spaghetti Monster loves you, you don't get to tell me Jesus loves me.  
It's Target, not a fucking church.  

Next time I'ma say "Praise Allah" or "Praise (insert random Greek goddess here)" or "Praise (insert random famous Internet cat's name here)"

I mean ...  seriously?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2016)

You do know that "Have a blessed day" is southern speak for "F**k you", right?
I always gave them a saccharine smile & replied "And you as well."


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 29, 2016)

How did that equate to "f* you"?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 29, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> How did that equate to "f* you"?




Ah, the south, where "Bless her soul." means she is an idiot.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 29, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> How did that equate to "f* you"?



Means you so stupid god is your only hope. And it is said so sweetly, you being a moron you don't realize you just got called a stupid fuck. Very passive aggressive insult.

Cause a southern lady would never be anything unladylike.


----------



## NPC (Jun 29, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Every time you come in, you tell me to have a blessed day, that Jesus loves me and some other religious lines that go against my beliefs.
> STOP IT.
> ...



Ugh, you're the reason people get offended by Christmas Trees.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Every time you come in, you tell me to have a blessed day, that Jesus loves me and some other religious lines that go against my beliefs.
> STOP IT.
> ...


My mom loves to reply to "god bless you" with "I hope she does"
People's heads whip around so fast...lol. 



Target NPC said:


> Ugh, you're the reason people get offended by Christmas Trees.


Nope...nuh-uh. It's one thing if you can change the channel or avoid a church.  It's another thing if you literally have to stand there abs take it,  with a big old brand smile on your face. 

I would tell them the fsm loves them...


----------



## NPC (Jun 29, 2016)

signingminion said:


> My mom loves to reply to "god bless you" with "I hope she does"
> People's heads whip around so fast...lol.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how it's any different than saying "have a nice day." How about no one talk ever again.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> How did that equate to "f* you"?


It runs along the lines of being able to say anything insulting about someone as long as you follow it with "...bless their poor little heart".
Southern women have all kinds of code phrases.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I don't see how it's any different than saying "have a nice day." How about no one talk ever again.


Maybe you've just had a happier life than mine.  I was failed by a teacher who continually preached in class and told me gods love wasn't enough to save my soul (simply because I was never confirmed) ....my mom had to intervene.  Forcing someone to listen to your beliefs,  and not just a passing comment,  is emotional abuse.  How about we not say more than bleeds you to people?  You don't get to tell others how they are allowed to react to your words,  that's our choice based on our experiences.


----------



## NPC (Jun 29, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Maybe you've just had a happier life than mine.  I was failed by a teacher who continually preached in class and told me gods love wasn't enough to save my soul (simply because I was never confirmed) ....my mom had to intervene.  Forcing someone to listen to your beliefs,  and not just a passing comment,  is emotional abuse.  How about we not say more than bleeds you to people?  You don't get to tell others how they are allowed to react to your words,  that's our choice based on our experiences.



Yeah, I grew up Catholic, went atheist in high school, and eventually settled as just someone with zero religion. I've seen plenty of shit. Someone exchanging their generic well wishing is not intrusive. To them, it's the best way they know to show respect. So what if they happen to view the world through a religious filter. Unless you actually know for a fact they're trying to cause you harm, why the hell would you assume that?


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> You do know that "Have a blessed day" is southern speak for "F**k you", right?
> I always gave them a saccharine smile & replied "And you as well."


This is why I am cautious around southerners. Too passive-aggressive. At least when you come up north and someone stabs you 32 times, at least you know it was upfront and sincere.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 29, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Ugh, you're the reason people get offended by Christmas Trees.



Bullshit.  I love Xmas trees.  I'm not the reason for anything.
I also love Menorrahs and the Mezuzah, and the Baphomet, and the Easter Bunny, and the Great Pumpkin.

"have a nice day" is way more acceptable than "praise Jesus" or any other religious saying as it is a blanket statement that does not presume to know jack shit about the recipient.  

How the fuck does she think that's not offensive if I'm Muslim, Jewish, Wiccan, or any of a number of belief systems that do not recognize Jesus as a deity?  The hubris that Christians carry must be back breaking.

It's presumptuous and offensive to have Jesus thrown around in that manner.  I do not find it endearing or sincere.  Telling me to have a nice day rings true, it's something you can tell anyone and genuinely mean it.
Telling me that a fictional dude in the sky loves me is disingenuous and irrelevant in my world.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 29, 2016)

signingminion said:


> My mom loves to reply to "god bless you" with "I hope she does"
> People's heads whip around so fast...lol.



I'm stealing that!




redeye58 said:


> You do know that "Have a blessed day" is southern speak for "F**k you", right?
> I always gave them a saccharine smile & replied "And you as well."



Shiiiiit, where I am, "I'll pray for you" is equal to "you're a fucking tosser, get bent, I hate you" so yeah, I'm disinclined to get all warm and fuzzy over religious phrases.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 30, 2016)

It can be disconcerting, when you move to the south and people ask about where you go to church and so on.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Yeah, I grew up Catholic, went atheist in high school, and eventually settled as just someone with zero religion. I've seen plenty of shit. Someone exchanging their generic well wishing is not intrusive. To them, it's the best way they know to show respect. So what if they happen to view the world through a religious filter. Unless you actually know for a fact they're trying to cause you harm, why the hell would you assume that?


The way the op read it wasn't just one thing.  If you just say "good bless you" I'll let it pass.  No sweat.  But if you start with "god bless", end with "go with god" and work in something to try and get me to come to church perhaps...nope.


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 30, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> It can be disconcerting, when you move to the south and people ask about where you go to church and so on.



Wow, that's a thing?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> It can be disconcerting, when you move to the south and people ask about where you go to church and so on.


It happens in the north as well....I had a mom ask where my kids learned such good manners if we didn't go to church. The look on her face when I informed her that I taught them myself was priceless.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Every time you come in, you tell me to have a blessed day, that Jesus loves me and some other religious lines that go against my beliefs.
> STOP IT.
> ...


Go buy a cross necklace and have the bail switched so it hangs upside down. Then watch her head start spinning.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 30, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> It can be disconcerting, when you move to the south and people ask about where you go to church and so on.



I like the expression people get when I say "Well, we call them synagogues." Often with a couple of steps back like they might catch something.


----------



## StrawberryBanana (Jun 30, 2016)

Whatever a stranger or someone I don't know very well asks me what my religious beliefs are I say something like "that is an extremely personal question for you to ask me" and normally they stop immediately.

I actually had to use this phrase a few months ago while at the fitting room. A guest asked me if I was Christian and if I'd be interested in coming to her church to check it out and then tried to give me some literature. She seemed a bit flustered after I told her that religion was a personal matter and would not be sharing such private information with her. She left immediately after that.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2016)

While I do attend church, it's nobody's business & I don't appreciate gangsta evangelism.
A guest attempted to give me a pamphlet & I declined so she said "I'll just leave these here..." setting a stack on my counter.
She didn't say anything when I picked them up & pitched them in the trash in plain view.
I promote my beliefs thru my actions, not lip service or pamphlets.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

I had someone lecture me a long time ago at a previous job about being Catholic. Apparently, they could tell by the type of cross I was wearing (which was a gift from my father and I still wear yearly on his birthday, even though I was not then, nor am I now a practicing Catholic.) Who knew Christians have their own cross??? I was always taught that Caholics ARE "Christians" (although I've come to learn that my church was one of the few who taught that and Some Christians don't view Catholics as "true Christians.") Isn't the "definition" of "Christian" "someone who believes in Jesus Christ?"

Sorry to get OT....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> While I do attend church, it's nobody's business & I don't appreciate gangsta evangelism.
> A guest attempted to give me a pamphlet & I declined so she said "I'll just leave these here..." setting a stack on my counter.
> She didn't say anything when I picked them up & pitched them in the trash in plain view.
> I promote my beliefs thru my actions, not lip service or pamphlets.


As it should be


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 1, 2016)

There are a kazillion stores in my area. The furthest store in my district is maybe an hour away, if that. We've got enough Targets, but I guess some people don't think so...

Guest on phone: So the Target in {neighboring town}...
Me: That town has no Target. There's one in {a town south of the town the guest mentioned} and us {north of that town}.
Guest: Are you on {major road}?
Me: Yes, we are.
Guest: So the Target in {neighboring town}...
Me: That town has no Target!!!
Guest: Yes it does. *Hangs up*.

Whatever.


----------



## BackroomBeast (Jul 1, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Every time you come in, you tell me to have a blessed day, that Jesus loves me and some other religious lines that go against my beliefs.
> STOP IT.
> ...


Has your religious guest let off his / her religious lines yet and if so did you pull the praise (cat name) yet, and what kind of reaction did u get.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 2, 2016)

BackroomBeast said:


> Has your religious guest let off his / her religious lines yet and if so did you pull the praise (cat name) yet, and what kind of reaction did u get.



Haven't seen her in a couple days.  Can't wait.  It'll be fun.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2016)

TTOG: I've long suspected you smoked pot simply because you reek of it whenever you come in the store. Now I KNOW you do!


----------



## Bosch (Jul 3, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: I've long suspected you smoked pot simply because you reek of it whenever you come in the store. Now I KNOW you do!



edibles.. solves that issue.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2016)

TTOG: no, it's not MY job to make a recommendation of OTC meds, it's the pharmacist's. I could lose my job and license if I were to do so. I'm sorry if she was already helping someone else and you had to wait. I know nothing about protein powder or weight loss supplements, so I doubt you'd want mine even if I could legally recommend something.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOG: You really made my day and put a smile on my face. I'm so happy my boss was walking by when you asked where you could find a manager... We rarely get complements from guests and it was a hoot to be there when you told them how much you appreciated my help!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOG:

You say you cancelled your red card because of the bathroom policy but you're still shopping here and paying 5% more than you need to.

You're a dumbass.

And I sold you another red card.

BAM BITCH!


----------



## carramrod (Jul 5, 2016)

TTO shoplifter: you are quite possible the stupidest person I have ever met. Working my new job (plainclothes loss prevention/AP), I saw a guy that I had PMR'd at Target in the past. I followed him, and he ended up trying to steal over $500 worth of merchandise. I apprehended him, he fought a little bit, I cuffed him and brought him back to the office to wait for the cops. While in the office, the idiot tells me that he recognized me from Target, and he saw me following him in the store when he had the concealed merchandise, but he figured since we weren't in a Target and I wasn't wearing a uniform, I wouldn't do anything if he stole a felony amount right in front of me. Absolute stupidity.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOG: I'm more than happy to help you, but I'm sorry, I can't be your personal shopper. This isn't Lord and Taylor. I'm not going to spend 15 minutes giving you my opinion about your daughter'a sheet set you want to buy, I have shit to do.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOG:

The other cashiers complain about you but I really like when you come thru my line.  Yes, you always have 600000 coupons but I don't care.  Those coupons are always valid and you're not trying to cheat Target.
You are so sweet and friendly and your kids are adorable and I like chatting with you.  Yeah, it fucks up my speed score so sometimes I suspend and cheat the system but it's worth it to help you since the other TM's are mean to you to the point where you're always embarrassed and apologetic.  Guests should not have to feel bad for using coupons.

I'm happy for the repeat guests who are nice or funny.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> I'm not going to spend 15 minutes giving you my opinion about your daughter'a sheet set you want to buy, I have shit to do.



When in doubt, tell them you're colorblind and can't match things. A former hardlines TM at my store would do that anytime a guest asked him such questions.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2016)

TTOG: You held up the line while you asked about every. different. summer. drink.
Every. single. one.
In the end, you went with something off the regular menu.
Hope you like decaf.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You held up the line while you asked about every. different. summer. drink.
> Every. single. one.
> In the end, you went with something off the regular menu.
> Hope you like decaf.


If I didn't know better, I'd think you were at my store. Had that exact thing happen Tuesday. She ended up with iced coffee


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 10, 2016)

TTOG: You came out of a fitting room saying you "needed some info on Target sales." Then you proceeded to lean on my counter asking what another tm and I could tell you about when stuff goes on sale. I told you we don't have any inside info, and we find out about that stuff when everyone else does, when the weekly ads come out. You then walked away in a huff. Like if I was actually privy to such info, id share it with a random guest anyway. Smh.


----------



## jadzia (Jul 10, 2016)

There are sites online that have the ad a week or a few days in advance anyway. You'd think they could do a simple google search instead of harassing TMs.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 11, 2016)

jadzia said:


> You'd think they could do a simple google search instead of harassing TMs.



This. But it was also that she leaned her ENTIRE BODY on my fitting room counter. Our guests don't understand tm space vs. public space. Once my friend walked away from the counter for a minute and AP was like "umm, there's a guest under the desk!" I walked away the other day and there was a guest in the room where we keep reshop. Ugh.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Jul 11, 2016)

TTOG-
Following a woman around at her place of work and insisting she have a drink with you, even after she tells you is taken, is not cool. No, I will not tell you when I am off work tomorrow. Please do not mistake my friendliness for openness. Now please leave me alone.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> TTOG-
> Following a woman around at her place of work and insisting she have a drink with you, even after she tells you is taken, is not cool. No, I will not tell you when I am off work tomorrow. Please do not mistake my friendliness to openness. Now please leave me alone.


AP, go to channel 4.....


----------



## Dave1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> TTOG-
> Following a woman around at her place of work and insisting she have a drink with you, even after she tells you is taken, is not cool. No, I will not tell you when I am off work tomorrow. Please do not mistake my friendliness for openness. Now please leave me alone.





redeye58 said:


> AP, go to channel 4.....



As AP I enjoy finding a reason to call PD. Just makes the night go faster, and well I always try and keep the team members safe. Always tell them to call me if they feel uncomfortable with a guest.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 12, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> TTOG-
> Following a woman around at her place of work and insisting she have a drink with you, even after she tells you is taken, is not cool. No, I will not tell you when I am off work tomorrow. Please do not mistake my friendliness for openness. Now please leave me alone.


I had a guest compliment my wedding ring in one breath, then ask me out on a date in the next  When I turned him down, he then asked out the ONLY other married tech in the pharmacy


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 12, 2016)

TTOG: no, I can't check other Targets to see if they have a certain item in stock and I certainly am not going to CALL them! It is only the pharmacist and I and we are already at 157 rxs for the day (at 3pm.) Don't cop an attitude with me when I point out the TL with a MyDevice who can check nearby stores to see if they have some in stock for you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2016)

TTOG: asking if we can ring out your items because we "don't look busy since we're all just standing there behind the counter" doesn't mean we aren't working. I especially don't appreciate being called a "lazy bitch" because we don't have the key to unlock the spider wrap on your item. And no, I can't "just call someone to do it," we don't have a walkie. Walk your lazy behind up to the front lanes where they DO have the "key." I couldn't care less if "the lines are too long." I have work to do.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 16, 2016)

TTOG: Dude, I was trying to take a shit. I asked you if everything was alright as I walked into the restroom because you looked like you were having an episode. I didn't need to hear a 10 minutes diatribe as I was doing my business about how I'm just a jack-booted thug enforcing the will of the corporations on the proletariat. 
And the reason I didn't respond to you was I don't talk to people while I'm on the throne; it makes me uncomfortable. 
TLDR; STFU, I WAS TAKING A SHIT.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 17, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOG: Dude, I was trying to take a shit. I asked you if everything was alright as I walked into the restroom because you looked like you were having an episode. I didn't need to hear a 10 minutes diatribe as I was doing my business about how I'm just a jack-booted thug enforcing the will of the corporations on the proletariat.
> And the reason I didn't respond to you was I don't talk to people while I'm on the throne; it makes me uncomfortable.
> TLDR; STFU, I WAS TAKING A SHIT.


I was going to say something similar.....

TTOG: you watched me walk into the bathroom, then proceeded to knock every 30 sec asking "are you done yet?" I'll be done when I walk out!!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 18, 2016)

TTOS: Mam, you be dumb. Really, really, dumb. You were apprehended her back in May. Why the hell would you come back to the same store you were caught at before and try doing the same crap? Not only were you charged with the theft, you were also charged with trespassing, so you're definitely going to jail.
Also, don't go on about a sob story about your baby being hungry and that's why you were stealing. You stole high-end shampoos, cosmetics, and bras. You might have gotten more sympathy if you had tried walking out with baby food or clothes, but when you're stealing shit for yourself? Fuck you.
Edit 7/21: OK, so apparently you actually were 4 months pregnant when he apprehended you on 5/31. That just makes me feel bad for your kid being born to such a shifty parent. 
.......
TTOWholefoodsG: The fuck did you just order? A Cheeseburger without the cheese, no sauce, no charing, no black marks of any kind, and no gluten? How about you just ask for a microwaved ground-beef patty?


----------



## lrou98 (Jul 18, 2016)

TTOG:  you asked if there were any carts nearby in PFresh and I told you they are located in the front of the store...then you asked me if I could "run up there and get you one."  No, I'm on my lunch break and offered you my basket.  You poor woman standing there scooping handfuls of popcorn into your flappy trap....so damn pathetic.  You didn't want my basket because you "don't like baskets."  You're beyond help my dear.  Your legs work since you got to the back of the store, use them again to get a cart!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TTOG: You set off the call button in chemicals, and I had to go get it cause a TL saw me nearby :/
Guest: Do you have (whatever) laundry detergent?
Me: I don't think so (glances down detergent aisles)...
Guest: Yes, you do, I've purchased it here!
Me: Lemme get my mydevice (shouldve had it with me but was sharing one with a few coworkers, you know how it is). *checks and tells guests all of that brand's products are in this one aisle, and we both look and there. is. no. detergent.
Guest: So you carry soap, etc. from this brand, but NO DETERGENT?
Me: No...
Guest: Is there a manager around?
Me: Yes. *calls for LOD*
*ETL-GE comes and tells guest he doesn't control inventory*

We got a good laugh over this one. Just your average day.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 20, 2016)

TTOG: Comes to Guest Services with a bike manual and a long receipt.
Guest: A bike I just bought came with the wrong manual and I had to put it together myself using the wrong manual.
Me: Ummmm....so you want Target to pay you because you put the bike together without help?
Guest: Yes.


TTOG: Buys a coffee grinder...
Me: Oh! I need a new coffee grinder. Is this a good one?
Guest: I'm not using it for coffee...I'm using it for pot.


----------



## Zone (Jul 20, 2016)

Anelmi said:


> TTOG: Buys a coffee grinder...
> Me: Oh! I need a new coffee grinder. Is this a good one?
> Guest: I'm not using it for coffee...I'm using it for pot.
> Me. ....



There was one summer a few years ago where every college aged dude-bro in the area was buying a digital kitchen scale for their moms. Uh-huh, sure you are.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 20, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> It can be disconcerting, when you move to the south and people ask about where you go to church and so on.



Never and I mean never wear a T-shirt in a certain southern state that says "God is dead - Nietzsche.  Nietzsche is dead - God


----------



## Bosch (Jul 20, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Never and I mean never wear a T-shirt in a certain southern state that says "God is dead - Nietzsche.  Nietzsche is dead - God



Or NASCAR Sucks!  bumper sticker..


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 21, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Or NASCAR Sucks!  bumper sticker..



But it does........unless you've had way too much to drink.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 21, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> But it does........unless you've had way too much to drink.



True dat.. I am partial to British Touring car racing myself.


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 23, 2016)

TToG

You were kinda cute so feel free to come back and admire my strength any time ;3 

Context: dude around my age says he wants to buy a 32" tv and walks me to it and he seemed to have trouble grabbing it (he's at least 5'5") and then I, a humble smol 5'2" reached for it and he tried to help me like "be careful!!" while reaching for it only to stop and say "whoa, cool" when I snatched it with one hand by the spider wrap and carried it to the boat like it was nothing

odd sense of satisfaction there


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 24, 2016)

me:  hi, how are you, did you find everything okay today?
her:  yes
me: will you be saving 5% with us today?
her:  no
me:  did you know that we have  a debit card that doesn't require a credit check or monthly payments?
her:  no, noNONO!  I got one of your cards, it screwed up my account, I'll never use your cards again!
me:  I'm so sorry to hear that, perhaps I can help you.
her:  no way, I'm not going into overdraft again.  You people gave me a debit card when I wanted a credit card and then you charged my checking account.
me:  did you sign up here in the store?
her:  yeah, and whatever yall did, it was wrong.
me:  I'm sorry to hear that, I'd be happy to assist you with applying for a credit card
her:  no way, I don't even come here anymore.

My thoughts:  Bitch, you had to hand over a check and select debit to get a fucking debit card.  You're an idiot.
Bitch, you're spending money here right now, you obviously still shop here.  You're an idiot.
Bitch, I'm all LOL at your stupid ass right now.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 24, 2016)

To that parent that put a dirty diaper and baby wipe in a cart of toys reshop: I hope your baby takes a shit on your couch.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 24, 2016)

To that one guest/protester:
I can't believe you're still harping on about the bathroom drama. You think you look like an outstanding citizen standing on the road with your "Target is immoral" sign but in reality everyone in my store is laughing at you and sees you as a huge joke


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 25, 2016)

TTOG: If you are going to tell me that you no longer want an item.. ya kinda need to make up your mind BEFORE you pay and NOT while I'm getting your change. I don't think you simply forgot to tell me beforehand. I had to send you to guest service because you had already paid me. The couple behind you were quite amused.


----------



## aj76257 (Jul 25, 2016)

TTOG: I lose a little faith in humanity when people can't figure out where the bathrooms are and have to ask despite there being a huge sign, but the fact that I heard you ask my coworker "How do I exit the building?" puts you on a whole other level.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 25, 2016)

TTOG: No, I am absolutely not going to take the fitbit out of the box for you so you can look at it. Even if you're gonna get salty with me. "But how am I supposed to see what it looks like? How will I see what the features are like?" Bitch we have displays and that little information video for that reason!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 25, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> TTOG: I lose a little faith in humanity when people can't figure out where the bathrooms are and have to ask despite there being a huge sign, but the fact that I heard you ask my coworker "How do I exit the building?" puts you on a whole other level.



We get that one a lot at my store. Apparently a good portion of our guests are navigationally challenged.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 26, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> TTOG: I lose a little faith in humanity when people can't figure out where the bathrooms are and have to ask despite there being a huge sign, but the fact that I heard you ask my coworker "How do I exit the building?" puts you on a whole other level.


We have a multilevel parkinng garage, and people can never remember how to get out of the store. It is a facepalm at least 20 times a day.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 26, 2016)

How about when guests ask you where the check lanes are though? YOU LITERALLY SEE THEM AS YOU'RE COMING IN THE DOOR YOU ABSOLUTE WALNUT


----------



## StrawberryBanana (Jul 27, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> We have a multilevel parkinng garage, and people can never remember how to get out of the store. It is a facepalm at least 20 times a day.



This isn't Target related, but I think people will enjoy this story. I used to work at a large parking ramp (six stories high). It wasn't uncommon for people to forget where they parked and we had a golf cart to drive people around if they couldn't find their car. It happened maybe two/three times a week. One day someone came up to me and said her car was stolen and wanted to use our phone to call the police and she also wanted access to our cameras. I asked her if it was possible that she just forgot where she parked. She said no that wasn't possible and she would just use her cell to call the police. I got a manager because I was guessing that she probably just forgot where she parked and her car wasn't actually stolen. She did call the police using her cell. I'm not sure all of the details because my manager was handling it. Although it seemed like quite an ordeal. But in the end we found her car... it on a different level than she thought.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

StrawberryBanana said:


> This isn't Target related, but I think people will enjoy this story. I used to work at a large parking ramp (six stories high). It wasn't uncommon for people to forget where they parked and we had a golf cart to drive people around if they couldn't find their car. It happened maybe two/three times a week. One day someone came up to me and said her car was stolen and wanted to use our phone to call the police and she also wanted access to our cameras. I asked her if it was possible that she just forgot where she parked. She said no that wasn't possible and she would just use her cell to call the police. I got a manager because I was guessing that she probably just forgot where she parked and her car wasn't actually stolen. She did call the police using her cell. I'm not sure all of the details because my manager was handling it. Although it seemed like quite an ordeal. But in the end we found her car... it on a different level than she thought.


Working for my college's PD we would have the same thing happen all the freaking time. It was actually policy for the officer who took the report to drive the person around every aisle of every parking lot before taking the report. Only once in 2 1/2 years working there was a "stolen" vehicle legitimately stolen, out of what had to be a hundred reports.


----------



## carramrod (Jul 27, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOG: Dude, I was trying to take a shit. I asked you if everything was alright as I walked into the restroom because you looked like you were having an episode. I didn't need to hear a 10 minutes diatribe as I was doing my business about how I'm just a jack-booted thug enforcing the will of the corporations on the proletariat.
> And the reason I didn't respond to you was I don't talk to people while I'm on the throne; it makes me uncomfortable.
> TLDR; STFU, I WAS TAKING A SHIT.


When I first started at Target, one of my cousins had just started dating a guy who was a hard-core, super paranoid socialist who apparently hated corporations, or really any company bigger than a guy selling flowers out of the back of his car. The first time I met him (at a family dinner BTW), he spent the entire time ranting about how corporations were taking over the world and everyone who worked for one was a criminal, etc, etc. After about two hours of this, he got bored, then looked at me and asked me what I do for work. I told him that I work for Target (which I deliberately referred to as "Target Corporation") and explained that it was my job to catch the serfs who try to steal from us, beat them up, make them pay us money, and then keep our merchandise and send the little guy off to jail. He basically looked at me like I told him I murdered puppies for fun and never talked to me again, which was really my goal in the first place.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

carramrod said:


> When I first started at Target, one of my cousins had just started dating a guy who was a hard-core, super paranoid socialist who apparently hated corporations, or really any company bigger than a guy selling flowers out of the back of his car. The first time I met him (at a family dinner BTW), he spent the entire time ranting about how corporations were taking over the world and everyone who worked for one was a criminal, etc, etc. After about two hours of this, he got bored, then looked at me and asked me what I do for work. I told him that I work for Target (which I deliberately referred to as "Target Corporation") and explained that it was my job to catch the serfs who try to steal from us, beat them up, make them pay us money, and then keep our merchandise and send the little guy off to jail. He basically looked at me like I told him I murdered puppies for fun and never talked to me again, which was really my goal in the first place.


LOL. That's hilarious.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wish I could like that more than once


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 27, 2016)

Ttog: look buddy we geddit. We're not a Pfresh store and that offends you. But there's no reason to walk around the store yelling at every team member you come across about this, including the planogram team for whatever reason.
I'll tell you though. It was HILARIOUS watching you sitting on one of the red orbs with your arms folded across your chest and scowling like a little kid who didn't get another slice of cake while an ETL tried to reason with you


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 27, 2016)

TTOG:  let me recap our conversation

me:  hihowyadoindidjafindeverthingokaydidjadoyawannasave5%

her:  *mumblemumble*

me:  *furiously scans 5000 one spot items, pencils and notebooks*

her:  do you know if these are on the list?

me:  huh, list, what?

her:  are these on the list???

me:  maam, to what list are you referring?  is this for a baby shower or bridal registry?

her:  *looks at lowly cashier as though I am a developmentally disabled ex convict*
her:  NO.  Is. This. On. The. List. For. School.

me:  oh, I have no idea.  I don't have school aged children.  Surely the school has provided you with a list?

her:  *grating mean teacher voice*  I'M A TEACHER!!!  There should be a list!!!

me:  *bites tongue*
me:  maam, you'd have to check with your school in order to find out what class supplies you need.
me:  you can swipe your card now.

her:  I DID! It's for USD XXX  look it up!

me:  *thinks stop yelling at me*
me:  maam, we don't have a list of what teachers need to purchase and that will be $xx.xx and you can swipe your card at any time
me:  you can come back if you need more supplies, we're open until 10

her:  I really don't want to make another trip here but I'll check my list.  

me:  *almost has aneurysm from biting tongue*
me:  uuuhhh.......  

her:   It's at home.

me: uuuhhh......that'll be $xx.xx please swipe your card

-------------------------------------------

Needless to say, I wanted to punch you.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 27, 2016)

Is it just me or do people who buy a gazillion One Spot items have the nastiest attitudes??


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Is it just me or do people who buy a gazillion One Spot items have the nastiest attitudes??



Especially when they're buying a $3 item and insist it's in the dollar bin.  I'm like bitch, it says THREE DOLLARS right on the package.

Okay, I need a nap.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Is it just me or do people who buy a gazillion One Spot items have the nastiest attitudes??


Funny story, I had a guest and her adult daughter come in one night when I was backup cashiering and she wanted to write a $20 check for her less than $5 worth of One Spot items.
Me: I'm sorry, I can't do cash back for checks. It has to be the exact amount.
Guest: (mildly annoyed) Why?
Me: Uh... (can't think of a rational answer on the spot) Because corporate says so.
Guest: Oh... Okay.
She was surprisingly fine with my answer... Still annoyed, but was probably just as flabbergasted with what I had just said as I was.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 27, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:  let me recap our conversation
> 
> me:  hihowyadoindidjafindeverthingokaydidjadoyawannasave5%
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have even stopped you.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 27, 2016)

My favorite is when we had a lot of Christmas one spot crap on clearance last year and people were like "hey this is kn clearance! How much is it?". I'd scan it for them and then they'd decide that 30 cents wasn't cheap enough and they'd leave their cart worth of junk and never come back


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> My favorite is when we had a lot of Christmas one spot crap on clearance last year and people were like "hey this is kn clearance! How much is it?". I'd scan it for them and then they'd decide that 30 cents wasn't cheap enough and they'd leave their cart worth of junk and never come back


And the 90% off crap they DO buy winds up in a garage sale when it turns out not to be what they wanted but it's too late to return.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> My favorite is when we had a lot of Christmas one spot crap on clearance last year and people were like "hey this is kn clearance! How much is it?". I'd scan it for them and then they'd decide that 30 cents wasn't cheap enough and they'd leave their cart worth of junk and never come back




Oh yeah, those people.  I can't imagine being that cheap and pissy.  How rude.  I've had to hold back at a few of these assholes.  I remember one where stupid tin buckets were 37c and little gift bags were a quarter and they wanted ALL of them, and complained when their cart of well over 100 items amounted to 40 bucks.

They had me price check most of it.  

Again, I wanted to punch a mofo.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2016)

I gots room in my walk-in freezer.
And LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 28, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I gots room in my walk-in freezer.
> And LOTS of degreaser.



I've got room in my freezer too........until the next FDC truck.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 30, 2016)

Actual conversation 
Guest: *looking around at our Ava Viv section and grumbling a lot under her breath*
Me: Hey you need help finding anything?
Guest: Is this REALLY all you have?
Me: Yes and I'm sorry but we have a bigger selection online-
Guest: *glares at me as though this is my fault* WELL I GUESS TARGET HATES BIG WOMEN THEN *stomps away*
Look lady I probably make a lot less money than you. I fold shirts, I pick shit up off the floor, I jump on a lane when you can't be assed to wait in line and I set aisles and push stuff. I don't control the inventory so shut up


----------



## Dc26 (Jul 30, 2016)

TTOG-Thank you for not telling anyone your kid peed all over the floor in toys. And on the toys he was holding. It was a real joy to clean pee up tonight that had been tracked through multiple aisles.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 31, 2016)

Guest on phone: Hi, there was a vacuum I'm interested in and when I was in earlier, you didn't have any left. Can you tell me if any other area stores have one?
Me: *checks mydevice, it says there is one in the backroom. calls backroom, backroom tm confirms he has it.* Ma'am, we actually have one here. Would you like us to hold it for you...
Guest: You must mean the display. I don't want the display!
Me: It isn't the display ma'am. It is in the backroom, in a box.
Guest: *still not convinced* Oh ok...

(We have a broken oven in food ave)
Guest on phone: Is the pizza oven back up yet?
Me *talks to GSTL* No, it should be in about a week.
Guest: *loud sigh* that's what they told me last time!
Me: Sorry...

(GSTL makes me cover food ave, there is a sign up re: the oven)
Guest: I'll take four pizzas please
Me: We do not have an oven, no pizzas, sorry.
Guest: (looks about ready to cry) Ohhh...

Are everyone's guests food ave pizza obsessed? Like seriously, the stuff is okay once in a while or if a guest needs to grab something real quick for their kid or something, but is Target a foodie destination or something?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2016)

Try working at Starbucks when they're working on the espresso machine!


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jul 31, 2016)

Guest:Hi, can I get 4 of those jeans coupons? I'm buying clearance jeans but I tried on 4 pairs of regular jeans.
Me: sure, but just so you know the coupon is only good for the regular price jeans and we're only allowed to give one per guest. 
G: Fine.
M: *after checking at the FR* Sorry, it looks like we're actually out of them back here but they have some more up front, I'll let the GSTL know and he can get you one when you go to check out.
G: *walks away*

45 minutes later while I'm up for a back up, same guest comes to my lane
G: Um, I did NOT see a guy to give me the coupons. 
M: Oh, I can have him bring one over for you. 
G: *glares* 
M: *after handing her her receipt*and here's your $10 coupon.
G: Wait, I CAN'T use this now?! Why else would I want the coupon?! 
M: The coupons can only be used on full price jeans, not clearance. The jeans you bought were clearance. 
G: Ugh. You could have told me that earlier! *storms off*

Bitch, I did tell you earlier.


----------



## dondon4720 (Jul 31, 2016)

TTOG: you are such a bitch: 

If you want a price check on an item, hand it to me don't bury it under all of your crap and expect me to remember what item you wanted a price check on, and then wait for the transaction to be completed before yelling at me "I WANTED A PRICE CHECK ON THIS ITEM" I apologized but I guess you accused me of being distracted and talking with other employees/guests (which wasn't the case she had 200+ items and I thought she changed her mind ) because I got called into the office over it. 

Sorry I wouldn't get on my knees and lick you nasty taint to make you happy, go fornicate yourself with a sharp object.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 31, 2016)

To that dumb teen couple:
Don't act like we didn't know you were "doing the hokey pokey" in the fitting room because you weren't exactly quiet or subtle. Just go to an empty parking lot like everyone else.
I swear everyone's so stupidly worried about *gasp* sharing the bathroom with trans people when shit like this still happens haha


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 1, 2016)

_Oh you fucking bitch._

me:  hihowareyoudidjafindeverythingokaywillyoubesaving5%withust...

her:  NO DO NOT EVEN!  YOU PEOPLE CLOSED MY CARD FOR NO REASON BECAUSE I DIDN'T USE IT ENOUGH!  I'VE NEVER HEARD OF ANY BUSINESS THAT REMOVES YOUR CREDIT CARD WHEN YOU DON'T USE IT.  I CAN'T BELIEVE I EVEN SHOP HERE.  IT'S THE WORST SERVICE I'VE EVER HEARD OF AND I WILL *NOT* BE GETTING ONE OF YOUR RED CARDS AGAIN.

me:

me:

me:

me:

*crickets*

(200 notebooks and pencils later)

me:  that'll be $xx.xx  You can certainly call Target to ask about the redcard policy but if you don't use it for a year they'll assume it's lost or stolen.

her:  well, I just think it's ridiculous.

me:  uhuh, have a GREAT day.


The thing is, her kids were with her.  Three young minds saw their mother be a total cunt to a cashier.  I guess they'll grow up to be assholes too.


----------



## redcardmachine (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a really honest guy and he has 8 dogs and 2 cats and I said you have animals instead of kids and he said I had a nut job so I don't know if it work but the doctor said it shouldn't be a problem and I about died when he said that.


----------



## redcardmachine (Aug 2, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest on phone: Hi, there was a vacuum I'm interested in and when I was in earlier, you didn't have any left. Can you tell me if any other area stores have one?
> Me: *checks mydevice, it says there is one in the backroom. calls backroom, backroom tm confirms he has it.* Ma'am, we actually have one here. Would you like us to hold it for you...
> Guest: You must mean the display. I don't want the display!
> Me: It isn't the display ma'am. It is in the backroom, in a box.
> ...


Most tm tl and Etl in my store eat at cafe or deli


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 2, 2016)

To that one spoiled brat in domestics last night:
You're lucky your mom is paying for you to go to that fancy expensive school and you're really lucky she's buying you dorm furniture. So hearing you bitch at her about how all of her suggestions are ugly and how she should get you the expensive stuff instead was cringe worthy to listen to. You want fancy Threshold/Fieldcrest stuff? Buy it yourself like a real adult


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 2, 2016)

TTOG: You are not as important as you think you are. It is not right for you to get mad at a cashier for being an immigrant and then accusing the GSA that she doesn't know what she's doing, prompting the store manager to get involved. Stop being such a rude bitch and learn some respect.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 3, 2016)

TTOG...
Thank you for shopping here and buying stuff.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 3, 2016)

To that one creepy dude in infant hardlines, your chance of seducing me would probably go from -9000000% to 0% if you wore deodorant and didn't smell like you ate your cigarettes after smoking them


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 3, 2016)

TTODrunkGuest: Thanks for tripping into my car and spilling your vodka over the back end and window whilst I was exiting the parking garage... You're great. It's not like you had several feet of space to walk around the stopped/yielding vehicle.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I gots room in my walk-in freezer.
> And LOTS of degreaser.


I gots a couple of acres and a strong southerly breeze.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 4, 2016)

TTOG I was less than thirty minutes from actually making it through a shift without anyone being rude. You, very rudely, interrupted me while I was helping two young girls, I told you the product was at the end of the aisle (racetrack) and to the right. (There really wasn't any way to get lost, it was right in the corner of the building.)

5 minutes later, you came back.

"Don't tell me where it is! Show me!"
"I'm sorry, sir, I would have but I was assisting two other guests"
"Guests? I'm not a guest!"
"I apologize, I was assisting other _customers_."
"Well I've been walking all over!"

Thank you, coworker, for jumping in and taking them to the product.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 4, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG I was less than thirty minutes from actually making it through a shift without anyone being rude. You, very rudely, interrupted me while I was helping two young girls, I told you the product was at the end of the aisle (racetrack) and to the right. (There really wasn't any way to get lost, it was right in the corner of the building.)
> 
> 5 minutes later, you came back.
> 
> ...


You're a lot nicer then I would have been. After the "I'm not a guest" comment I would have said "no, you're not" and walked away.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 4, 2016)

To that one guest who was pleasuring himself in the family restroom with the god damn door open, people like you are the REAL threat to children in bathrooms


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 5, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> _Oh you fucking bitch._
> 
> me:  hihowareyoudidjafindeverythingokaywillyoubesaving5%withust...
> 
> ...


Almost every retailer that offers a credit card closes it if you don't use it for X amount of time.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 5, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Almost every retailer that offers a credit card closes it if you don't use it for X amount of time.



I know but it was easier for her to be a total bitch wanker to a lowly cashier.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 5, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one guest who was pleasuring himself in the family restroom with the god damn door open, people like you are the REAL threat to children in bathrooms



EEEEWWWWW!  Probably a LBGTQ hating Republican.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 5, 2016)

TTOG:

Please control your little monsters.
Please teach them manners, as in, not saying the word "sticker" over and over and over and over.
Please don't let them sit in the bagging area.
Please don't let them buy their own stuff if they're under 13.
Please make them put away the 900 trinkets they pulled off the displays in my lane.
Please put shit back when your rotten rats throw it in the cart instead of handing it all to me for reshop.
Please stop abandoning carts!
Please flush!


----------



## targetCard (Aug 6, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Please control your little monsters.
> Please teach them manners, as in, not saying the word "sticker" over and over and over and over.
> ...



AMEN!!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 6, 2016)

Dear Lord, it's Saturday.  Kids, the place will be overrun with kids.  Screaming, running, whiny, drippy, dirty diapery, kids.
Thankfully I'm on service desk.   HAHAHA all you cashiers!  Better you than me!!!!!


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 6, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Dear Lord, it's Saturday.  Kids, the place will be overrun with kids.  Screaming, running, whiny, drippy, dirty diapery, kids.
> Thankfully I'm on service desk.   HAHAHA all you cashiers!  Better you than me!!!!!


Plus It's so hot in the store!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 7, 2016)

To that lady with the annoying PTA mom vibe, does it fucking matter what size the little white splatter prints on the composition notebooks are? I showed you every single one we had in Stock and you still fussed about how the print wasn't big enough. I think I hate Target BTS more than Target Christmas sometimes


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 7, 2016)

Back To School, otherwise known as Hell Month, is HORRIBLE!

I like kids, I'm pretty tolerant of most bullshit, but holy shit, these people are HORRIBLE!  How can anyone bitch that a 50¢ notebook is over priced?  How can they let their kids scream on and on and on for candy?   WHYYYYY?????
There's just too many of them!!!!!!!!

Yes, I cashiered today and at one point was the only one so yeah, good times.  That''ll teach me to laugh at ya'll when I'm on svc desk.  LOL


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 8, 2016)

TTOG Just because shirts are $5 doesn't mean you need to grab and unfold an XL from the bottom of the pile for every color, just to leave it in a ball on the top of the pile. The larger size will look like a bigger version of the XS and you don't need to dig it out to decide that you don't like the color. Especially since I just finished that table.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 8, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Plus It's so hot in the store!



Yep you start sweating as soon as you punch in and its 85 degrees outside and when you leave and walk outside you stop sweating. Sad when it is cooler outside the building than inside.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 8, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Yep you start sweating as soon as you punch in and its 85 degrees outside and when you leave and walk outside you stop sweating. Sad when it is cooler outside the building than inside.


Recently we had this huge thunderstorm and the roof got struck by lightning. It took out the HVACC system so it was almost oppressively hot inside the store for a few days before the PMT went up there to fix it. There were sooo many guest complaints that day


----------



## Bosch (Aug 8, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Recently we had this huge thunderstorm and the roof got struck by lightning. It took out the HVACC system so it was almost oppressively hot inside the store for a few days before the PMT went up there to fix it. There were sooo many guest complaints that day



Our AC just doesn't fucking work worth shit,.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 8, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Our AC just doesn't fucking work worth shit,.



Either that or they're trying to give us all heat stroke.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 8, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Back To School, otherwise known as Hell Month, is HORRIBLE!
> 
> I like kids, I'm pretty tolerant of most bullshit, but holy shit, these people are HORRIBLE!  How can anyone bitch that a 50¢ notebook is over priced?  How can they let their kids scream on and on and on for candy?   WHYYYYY?????
> There's just too many of them!!!!!!!!
> ...


You have to buy 3 to get lower price.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Aug 8, 2016)

Kartman said:


> TTOG...
> Thank you for shopping here and buying stuff.


This made me giggle, thanks.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 8, 2016)

To that one lovely individual in electronics...Holy jesus tap dancing christ on a popsicle stick. You do NOT deserve a discount for having to wait for assistance. I already explained that I was setting something on another side of the store while the LOD had me hold the keys for someone on their break. 
Your response?
"Well can't you just do that another day?"
Hope you open that TV you got and see te flow team broke it while taking it off the truck loooool


----------



## Bosch (Aug 8, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> "Well can't you just do that another day?"
> _



You could buy the TV on another day. I have suddenly forgotten how to get a TV out of the back let me call someone to help you. /snark


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 8, 2016)

Bosch said:


> You could buy the TV on another day. I have suddenly forgotten how to get a TV out of the back let me call someone to help you. /snark


Then, you tell them it's bigger than your car & 3 kids.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 8, 2016)

TTOG who remembered that I moved and got into a fun conversation about the neighborhood I'm in: I love you guys. I was so excited when my idiot boss directed you guys up to the service desk for quick checkout. I will never bug you two about a redcard, swear to heaven.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 8, 2016)

Finishing up today and a guest approaches...
Guest: I have a question. *Holds up a blue boys' C9 top and matching shorts* Can you price check these?
Me: Sure. (Both items have the price on the tag, shorts- 14.99 and top 12.99 but checks anyway and tells the guest*
Guest: Why? They're both the same color and style. When I scanned them on the price scanner two minutes ago, both came up 12.99.
Me: *sigh* Let the front end know, they'll adjust the shorts price for you.

These people!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2016)

Because that $2 savings could go toward their Venti iced chai with soy!
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## LUR99 (Aug 8, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Please control your little monsters.
> Please teach them manners, as in, not saying the word "sticker" over and over and over and over.
> ...



YES!!! I had the most annoying kid the other day. I was helping at the service desk because there was a long line and the GS TM was busy with an complicated return. The kid kept demanding a sticker, he kept yelling at me. Because he was so rude I told him, I would get him his sticker in just a minute. He started demanding a certain sticker, bullseye on a skateboard. We only have the boring bullseye with seatbelt stickers at the service desk, the kid pitched a fit and threw the sticker at me .


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 8, 2016)

LUR99 said:


> YES!!! I had the most annoying kid the other day. I was helping at the service desk because there was a long line and the GS TM was busy with an complicated return. The kid kept demanding a sticker, he kept yelling at me. Because he was so rude I told him, I would get him his sticker in just a minute. He started demanding a certain sticker, bullseye on a skateboard. We only have the boring bullseye with seatbelt stickers at the service desk, the kid pitched a fit and threw the sticker at me .


Was the parent completely apathetic and playing with their phone and drinking starbucks? That's how it always is


----------



## LUR99 (Aug 8, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Was the parent completely apathetic and playing with their phone and drinking starbucks? That's how it always is



Mom didn't seem to care. He wasn't a little toddler. He was probably around 7 years old.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2016)

At that age they should have the mental capability to behave better than a spoiled toddler but only if their parent teaches them that it's not acceptable behavior.
Since we see the same type of behavior from adults when we have to say 'no' to their return/demand for compensation/other outrageous or unreasonable demand, there's very little hope.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 8, 2016)

popper213 said:


> Either that or they're trying to give us all heat stroke.


Take a cup of HOT water and hold it under the white rtu boxes, they control the ac, and that should trigger the ac. Got that from here, and yes it works.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 8, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Take a cup of HOT water and hold it under the white rtu boxes, they control the ac, and that should trigger the ac. Got that from here, and yes it works.



If I could get away from the registers long enough...


----------



## Target Jail (Aug 9, 2016)

TTOG (who was quite a bit older than I am) - please do not attempt to flirt with me or ask me if I have a boyfriend while I am literally being paid to be nice to you. It's very creepy and very awkward.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

CoolGhoul said:


> TTOG (who was quite a bit older than I am) - please do not attempt to flirt with me or ask me if I have a boyfriend while I am literally being paid to be nice to you. It's very creepy and very awkward.


You're paid to be professional, not to allow people to creep on you. If a situation makes you uncomfortable you have the right to say something about it.


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 9, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> At that age they should have the mental capability to behave better than a spoiled toddler but only if their parent teaches them that it's not acceptable behavior.
> Since we see the same type of behavior from adults when we have to say 'no' to their return/demand for compensation/other outrageous or unreasonable demand, there's very little hope.


 Sounds like this kid gets ignored at home and is trying to get some kind of attention (even if negative) from his mom.


----------



## Target Jail (Aug 9, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> You're paid to be professional, not to allow people to creep on you. If a situation makes you uncomfortable you have the right to say something about it.



Good point. Luckily after I pointed him in the direction of the item he was looking for he left me alone so I didn't have to ask him to stop.


----------



## NPC (Aug 9, 2016)

CoolGhoul said:


> TTOG (who was quite a bit older than I am) - please do not attempt to flirt with me or ask me if I have a boyfriend while I am literally being paid to be nice to you. It's very creepy and very awkward.



You should tell them, "you're going to have to tip me if you want to talk to me like that."


----------



## zonerimpractical (Aug 9, 2016)

Not in TTOG format but oh well:

Me: checking out guest at front lanes
Guest: "Plastic bags are still legal?"
Me: awkward chuckle
Guest: "No, seriously. Plastic bags are still legal?"
Me: :/
Me: "I guess so..."
Guest: "Yeah, you guess so, huh?"
Guest: forcefully snatches receipt from my hand and walks away


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 9, 2016)

zonerimpractical said:


> Not in TTOG format but oh well:
> 
> Me: checking out guest at front lanes
> Guest: "Plastic bags are still legal?"
> ...




My answer would have been:  "You know what else is legal?  These pretty red cloth bags right here that are only 99c.  I'd be happy to help you save the planet right now hon."

Some guests are such twats.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Aug 9, 2016)

zonerimpractical said:


> Not in TTOG format but oh well:
> 
> Me: checking out guest at front lanes
> Guest: "Plastic bags are still legal?"
> ...



Meanwhile, in the cities that don't allow plastic bags, guests bitch and moan about how it's a conspiracy to make money off of reusable bags.
Moral of the story, you just can't win with these people.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Aug 9, 2016)

TTOG who returned all of the items you purchased to "make a point" about the new cashier in training accidentally double scanning your cheese...
You're a real bitch.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Our AC just doesn't fucking work worth shit,.


Ours didn't work up until a couple months ago, and now guests won't stop complaining about how cold it is. It drives me nuts.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 10, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> Ours didn't work up until a couple months ago, and now guests won't stop complaining about how cold it is. It drives me nuts.


Reminds me of my waitress days when people would moan about the air conditioning being too high. Like stfu you're not wearing all black and long sleeves in the middle of the summer.
I swear every time someone tells me it's too cold I just wanna be like "hey do you wanna help me pull batches in our stifling backroom for a few hours?"


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 10, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Because that $2 savings could go toward their Venti iced chai with soy!
> #FirstWorldProblems



No Sbux at my store. Thank goodness.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## TTGOz (Aug 10, 2016)

I ran the self-checkouts for the first time today. Lets just say the machines are retarded 60% of the time and guests are super passive-aggressive naturally lol.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 10, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> No Sbux at my store. Thank goodness.


Same. I couldn't stand it if there was.


TTGOz said:


> I ran the self-checkouts for the first time today. Lets just say the machines are retarded 60% of the time and guests are super passive-aggressive naturally lol.


Luckily my store doesn't have them either...yet.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 10, 2016)

To that one CUSTOMER (I can't even bring myself to call you a guest) who yelled and fussed about an elderly cashier and said "she's the slowest bitch I have ever seen", please don't ever come back. She's been here since my store has been in operation and besides many of our younger cashiers are slow too


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one CUSTOMER (I can't even bring myself to call you a guest) who yelled and fussed about an elderly cashier and said "she's the slowest bitch I have ever seen", please don't ever come back. She's been here since my store has been in operation and besides many of our younger cashiers are slow too


Nope, goodbye, bitch. She'd be getting a trespass notice from me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2016)

sunshineyellow said:


> Meanwhile, in the cities that don't allow plastic bags, guests bitch and moan about how it's a conspiracy to make money off of reusable bags.
> Moral of the story, you just can't win with these people.



My county is trying to ban plastic bags. My other work (which is under the umbrella of the county government) is only allowed to use biodegradable bags now, and they rip very easily.

God help us all if that ban goes through.



dannyy315 said:


> Ours didn't work up until a couple months ago, and now guests won't stop complaining about how cold it is. It drives me nuts.



I wish we had that problem. The inside of my store (aside from market, the breakroom, and the P-Fresh stockrooms) feels like the Amazon in the middle of summer.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 11, 2016)

TTOG: I don't get why you needed to steal a clearance bra, but I really don't understand why you left your nasty, dirty, discolored bra and put it on the Z rack for reshop outside the fitting room. You're disgusting.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 11, 2016)

TTOG who got insulted and was about to throw a tantrum: the tm was not purposely ignoring you, she is deaf. And a damn good member of our softlines flow team. What made it was worse was when I stepped in to assist you, and you are a regular visitor to our store and "forgot" that this tm is deaf. Ugh just go away.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 11, 2016)

SoftlinesSleuth said:


> you left your nasty, dirty, discolored bra and put it on the Z rack for reshop outside the fitting room. You're disgusting.


This is why I took a box of disposable gloves from our cart attendants closet to keep at the fitting room. I don't want to catch a disease from touching stuff like that.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 11, 2016)

SoftlinesSleuth said:


> TTOG: I don't get why you needed to steal a clearance bra, but I really don't understand why you left your nasty, dirty, discolored bra and put it on the Z rack for reshop outside the fitting room. You're disgusting.


Ewwwww. We have people doing this with shoes all the time at my store. I found some shoes like that the other night and I did NOT wanna touch them


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 12, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ewwwww. We have people doing this with shoes all the time at my store. I found some shoes like that the other night and I did NOT wanna touch them



We've had it happen with shoes mostly in the winter, but lately it's been bras. One time it was crusty underwear. Like, the underwear didn't move when we picked it up with a hanger. That one was the worst.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 12, 2016)

To every guest that only buys produce: Target is not a full-fledged grocery store. Please stop treating it as such.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 12, 2016)

To that one guest, please please please PLEASE don't leave a whole cart full of stuff in my zone for half an hour unattended and then go almost ballistic on me when I start to take it. You weren't anywhere near it. Shit. There were no other guests anywhere near it. I thought it was reshop.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2016)

SoftlinesSleuth said:


> TTOG: I don't get why you needed to steal a clearance bra, but I really don't understand why you left your nasty, dirty, discolored bra and put it on the Z rack for reshop outside the fitting room. You're disgusting.


Hot date?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2016)

TTOG: you left your cart full of crap right in the middle of the aisle in BTS. Yes, I moved it so people could get by. No reason to lose your shit.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 13, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: you left your cart full of crap right in the middle of the aisle in BTS. Yes, I moved it so people could get by. No reason to lose your shit.


Yet they always expect us to move our stuff out of the way. I usually do that but when we were setting mini seasonal people fussed at us for having pallets in the way even though the aisles were empty and there was nothing to shop for!


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 13, 2016)

To those guests in BTS: Don't ask me to clarify your school's supply lists! I can show you where notebooks/binders/folders/pens etc. are but I don't know if the color of that notebook can be considered blue like your list asks for or if these glue sticks are the right size. Ahh! (what happens when you get stuck pushing in BTS and office supplies cause there are no SFS orders to work on).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Yet they always expect us to move our stuff out of the way. I usually do that but when we were setting mini seasonal people fussed at us for having pallets in the way even though the aisles were empty and there was nothing to shop for!


This lady literally left her cart in the middle of the aisle and was walking around, grabbing stuff, and bringing it back to her cart. Nobody could get around it the way she had it, so I moved it MAYBE 6-12"!!!! You'd have thought I tried to take her firstborn child!


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 13, 2016)

Had a lady complain that her check out took too long. She had two carts full of groceries and it totaled up to be about $365. Problem with that? She was going through the self-checkout, crowding the entire area and her daughters constantly kept leaning on the scale and it kept screwing it up so I had to go over there about every 4 items to scan my Speed-ID for her. They weren't even kids they were 16-17 on their phones completely ignoring their mom.. and leaning on the scale.  She told me she'd like to submit a complaint to my manager and I told her "oh you can just report it through me" and save my manager the schpeel because she would of thought the same thing. "It's the damn self-checkout, lady!"

Heh, maybe she would of even told her that.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 14, 2016)

TTOG:

Lady, it's 90 degrees in our store, you're wearing your baby like a necklace swaddled in a heavy...wrap...harness...thing...and he's screaming at the top of his lungs, face smooshed up to one side.
Maybe pay attention to him.

(this also should go in the "when were you rude to a guest" thread)

I'm absolutely going to say "poor thing, maybe he's hot, it's so hot in here" when your sweaty red-faced baby is screaming.  Give me the stank eye all you want, you're a horrible person for overheating your baby!!!


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 14, 2016)

TTOG: You asked me where the "mid-rise straights" were while looking through the jean wall, I told you I haven't seen any of those folded and pointed you in the direction of the hanging jeans which were in plain sight. After looking in that direction you go "Wait, but where are they?" I again repeat that they are straight ahead where the hanging jeans are. You then reply "So, you don't know where they are" and then my co-worker shows you the mid-rise skinnies that are folded and you go "Thanks for _actually_ helping me!" This may be bad service to some but I really don't feel the need to walk a grown woman to something that is in plain sight. I'm not a personal fucking shopper.

TTOOtherGuests: Honestly I've realized that the people that choose to be angry over the bathroom policy don't even know what they're angry about. Today you called and asked if every Target was "letting everyone use the bathroom" I told you yes, and then you asked again. If asking the same question 3 times is your way of trying to prove some kind of point then you've failed. Another time, a woman tells me she's angry that her daughter brought her to Target because she's boycotting "because they're letting 'transgenders' use the bathroom and why don't they build another bathroom for families?" Both these women just didn't want them using the bathroom period because apparently if you're trans, you don't have the right to pee or poop in public anymore.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 14, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Reminds me of my waitress days when people would moan about the air conditioning being too high. Like stfu you're not wearing all black and long sleeves in the middle of the summer.
> I swear every time someone tells me it's too cold I just wanna be like "hey do you wanna help me pull batches in our stifling backroom for a few hours?"


Update: We turned the AC down a bit and someone complained it was too warm. I just straight up told them "we had it turned up a few days ago and people were complaining that it was too cold".


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 14, 2016)

TTOG who had $800 worth of stuff in two carts filled to the brim:


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 14, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> TTOG who had $800 worth of stuff in two carts filled to the brim:


Lemme guess. HBA items? Cleaning supplies? Probably a couponer/reseller


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nah, it was a whole assortment of things. Mom was shopping with her extremely demanding daughter who's going off to college. She didn't seem too happy about it. When I told her that she'd save $40 with her Redcard, she quipped "I don't see how spending $800 is saving".


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 14, 2016)

To that guest who's kid ate popcorn from food Ave and then barfed it up all over several aisles in electronics and the sidewalk outside, thank you soooo much for not telling us. Seriously I fucking love when a kid throws up and the parents just act like it didn't happen or worse, try to hide it


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that guest who's kid ate popcorn from food Ave and then barfed it up all over several aisles in electronics and the sidewalk outside, thank you soooo much for not telling us. Seriously I fucking love when a kid throws up and the parents just act like it didn't happen or worse, try to hide it


If Karma's paying attention, they'll barf when they get back in the car.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 14, 2016)

Also while this isn't nearly as gross as popcorn puke....Dear series of male guests that sometimes come in, WE HAVE A FITTING ROOM SO STOP TAKING YOUR DAMN SHIRT OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SALES FLOOR . They always look like Tinder guys too so maybe they're trying to show off but I dunno


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 15, 2016)

To everybody that does this:

STOP leaving hand baskets behind the lanes. Somebody is going to trip over them. And on a related note, I also can't stand when people leave their carts without putting them back.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Aug 15, 2016)

Ttog who came in not just for my opening, but also my following closing shift, glaring at everyone who passed as he played consecutive games of baseball at our PlayStation display: People were looking at you, including most of Hardlines, because you were wearing a shirt full of holes and had been there for over 4 hours between the last two days. You were rude when I reminded you of our closing time, but the look on your face when you were in your 8th inning in a close game, only for all the TVs to shut off as the store closed, made me feel perhaps karma does exist. Bye now.

Ttog who pulled his phone out of a bag full of syringes to show me, when he saw me notice them he just said "these are from..." and just kinda trailed off before abruptly going back to talk about his phone. I get I'm trying to help you get a phone case, but you can't just...FROM WHAT DUDE? YOUVE GOTTEN ME ALL CURIOUS!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2016)

Karma never wears a watch but the bitch is ALWAYS on time.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

TTOG . If I had a dime for every time someone was going to call corporate and have me fired, I could hire a hit man. You try my patience. Please don't come back.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 17, 2016)

To those two coupon fraud girls, holy shit. You were screaming and swearing at the GSTL the entire time and one of you looked like you were about to start crying. You started filming him and threatened to send it to corporate and you told the STL that HE was being "extremely loud and rude and belligerent". Hahahaha sorry bitches, but that GSTL is one of the calmest people I've ever seen so we knew that was a lie. You made such a scene that the guests in my lane were chuckling at you the entire time and seeing the look on your faces when the STL told you that you could leave or be escourted out was priceless. 
I hope someone uses your coupon collection as cat litter one day


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 17, 2016)

TTOG: self checkout is for a few items, not your damn cartload of crap that you left well over a foot away from the scanner, blocking the aisle. There was no need to be rude to the TM who politely asked you to move it closer to the scanner so people could get by. You're lucky he didn't ask you to go to a regular check lane!


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 17, 2016)

TTOG I don't know how I could possibly be more clear. You called and asked me to confirm the price of a bra. The price you were charged was the correct price. No that bra was not one sale. The sign clearly said bras that are regularly $14.99 are on sale for $12. I don't know how you managed to decide that meant bras that are $19.99 are on sale for $14.99. Don't ask me 3 times to confirm I'm at the right rack. I know what I'm talking about, but enjoy coming in and triple checking since you claim to have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 18, 2016)

To that one guest, you were hot. Please come back when I dont look like shit though. Why do all the attractive people have to come in when I look visibly tired and cranky and my hair is a mess and I didn't have time to do my makeup D:

To the lady who wouldn't stop calling electronics, if I say something isn't in stock, then that means it's not gonna be in stock the second time you call. Or the third time. Or the fourth time. Jesus fucking christ do you expect me to drive over to the DC and grab it for you or???


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 18, 2016)

I went up to a register to help a guest with a softlines merchandise question. You had three Mossimo Supply dresses and didn't understand why each didn't ring up 50% off. I said, "that's because they are BUY ONE GET ONE 50% off?". You said "oh well I didn't read the sign."
TTOG: Come on, do you really think we'd be selling all our Mossimo Supply clothes at 50% off EACH?


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 18, 2016)

TTOG: Don't use the pronoun "we" when telling _me_ how to do _my_ job. "We" will not double bag your crap, _I_ will. You just sat there and watched, so fuck off.

And to all the people who come just to buy out the baby clearance section:




How many damn kids do you have?


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 19, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> And to all the people who come just to buy out the baby clearance section:
> 
> How many damn kids do you have?




I would love it if someone came and bought the baby clearance. Those racks are overflowing and there is a pallet of shit sitting next to it. Out of control.


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 19, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> I went up to a register to help a guest with a softlines merchandise question. You had three Mossimo Supply dresses and didn't understand why each didn't ring up 50% off. I said, "that's because they are BUY ONE GET ONE 50% off?". You said "oh well I didn't read the sign."
> TTOG: Come on, do you really think we'd be selling all our Mossimo Supply clothes at 50% off EACH?



She said that it was 50% off so yeah, she did read it. But she just chose to interpret it her own way.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 19, 2016)

TTOG who sincerely thanked me and told me that I care, I pay attention, I'm efficient, and all-around good at my job, thank you for noticing. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 20, 2016)

To that one guest, if you want me to help you, please don't stand all the way across the aisle and talk so quietly that I can't hear you.

To the coupon lady last night, nice try but just because I don't back up very often doesn't mean I don't know that your razor coupon won't work because it's not the right product. Nice job on slapping a different clearance sticker on the box too, bitch. That was NOT less than a dollar.

To that idiot teen couple, you may think you're being cute by screaming and knocking things over and pushing each other around in the child seat and displaying too much affection but I'm positive that everyone in the store wanted to kick your asses.

To that one mom, what the fuck DON'T let your kid sample toothpaste to see if they like it?! And then put it back on the shelf?! I had to defect so many of them because of that.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 20, 2016)

TTOG:

OMFG, half your stuff was wet with baby drool and then you let your baby LEAN OVER THE SCANNER AND DRIP MOUTHFULLS OF DROOL then you spilled coke all over the floor and left it for anyone to slip in.

Fuck you bitch.  That was gross.  That was motherfucking gross.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 20, 2016)

TTOG: No I won't pull down that display for you to see when you can see it on the shelf. No just not going to happen.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 20, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> OMFG, half your stuff was wet with baby drool and then you let your baby LEAN OVER THE SCANNER AND DRIP MOUTHFULLS OF DROOL then you spilled coke all over the floor and left it for anyone to slip in.
> 
> Fuck you bitch.  That was gross.  That was motherfucking gross.


And this is why I always wash my hands after zoning toys. I'm positive everything in there has been touched by some kid who was picking their nose all day. I found one of those mini Circo baby dolls one time that was wet for some reason and I washed my hands with fucking fire after that


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> I washed my hands with fucking fire after that


Want some degreaser?


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 21, 2016)

To pretty much every guest that tries to convince me they get a gift card for buying one item. If you  don't have the  coupon or other necessary items, the computer won't let me give you one. Yes, please go ahead and ask to see the LOD or GSTL. They will just tell you exactly what I told you. You are wasting everyone's time by throwing a hissy fit about how there was a sign out on the floor . YOU OBVIOUSLY DID NOT READ THE CONDITIONS OF THE OFFER!!! And even after I show you proof that you need X,Y, and Z to fulfill the offer you still throw a fit about how blah blah blah. I can't stand you people!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Want some degreaser?


For her hands or the guests?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2016)

Both B^)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 21, 2016)

themusicalfruit said:


> To pretty much every guest that tries to convince me they get a gift card for buying one item. If you  don't have the  coupon or other necessary items, the computer won't let me give you one. Yes, please go ahead and ask to see the LOD or GSTL. They will just tell you exactly what I told you. You are wasting everyone's time by throwing a hissy fit about how there was a sign out on the floor . YOU OBVIOUSLY DID NOT READ THE CONDITIONS OF THE OFFER!!! And even after I show you proof that you need X,Y, and Z to fulfill the offer you still throw a fit about how blah blah blah. I can't stand you people!


This goes along with ^^^
No, I can't "just give you the gift card w/$25 purchase" because you're only at $23.xx. Go grab a 2-pack of Pena or something. And no, you can't use your HSA card simply because you're checking out in pharmacy (but don't even get me started on that one!) Writing utensils are not "HSA compliant items."


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 21, 2016)

TTOG: I asked you a question, please respond. I know you don't want to be bothered about signing up for a Redcard, and I wish I didn't have to ask, but at the very least say "no" so I don't feel like you're ignoring me.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Aug 22, 2016)

To that one couponer, 

No, .10 oz is *not* more than .5 oz. Go back to math class.
No, I do not care that you are a manager at a grocery store. That just means you should know better than to bring your mismatched coupons to SCO.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 22, 2016)

Actual conversation the other day

Me: Hi can I help you find something?
Guest: Yes I am looking for camping supplies?
Me: Oh they should be over that w-
Guest: UGH!! NEVER MIND THEN *stalks off*
Bitch why?!


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 23, 2016)

TTOG: I just wanted you to know you parked in that triangle of diagonal lines right next to the real parking spots. Damn hillbilly.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 23, 2016)

TTOG Are you kidding me? You stood next to the self checkout I was using on my break. You watched me scan and bag my item..

"Excuse me?"

You watched me open my wallet and pay.

"Excuse me?"

You saw me take my receipt and pick up my lunch.

"Excuse me?"
"...Yes?"
"Can you tell me where the swimsuits are?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 24, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG Are you kidding me? You stood next to the self checkout I was using on my break. You watched me scan and bag my item..
> 
> "Excuse me?"
> 
> ...


With dead eyes and a deadpan tone of voice, "Have you tried the mall?"


----------



## Bosch (Aug 24, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG Are you kidding me? You stood next to the self checkout I was using on my break. You watched me scan and bag my item..
> 
> "Excuse me?"
> 
> ...



I am on my lunch, and walk off. And yes have an attitude about it. I do not suffer these idiots.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 25, 2016)

TTOG: Clearance is not the same thing as a sale. Please stop using the terms interchangably.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 26, 2016)

To that group of girls in intimates, I don't know what possessed you to yell "oh damn that's gonna choke my kitty!!" when you saw that the panties you wanted were too small.
But at the same time, it made me burst out laughing.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 27, 2016)

When one of the GSAs asked for a softlines tm to help in girls, I figured the guest would have a quick question and I could go back to covering the FRO's break. The guest was a guy in his thirties or forties with a little girl who was about five or six.
Guest: I need to buy her shirts. She's a size six, I guess that'd be a small?
Me: Yes.
Guest: OK I need ten shirts. Where are the small shirts?
Me: We have shirts here, here, here...anything with a yellow tab.
Guest: Can you just show me some small shirts?

This took about twenty minutes. He literally wanted me to choose the shirts for him. I tried to engage the little girl in helping me, even though I could tell she had some kind of special needs, but she either she wasn't interested or capable of working with me. I just helped them as best I could and then got out of there. Target isn't a personal shopping service. Guests are seriously helpless.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 27, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> When one of the GSAs asked for a softlines tm to help in girls, I figured the guest would have a quick question and I could go back to covering the FRO's break. The guest was a guy in his thirties or forties with a little girl who was about five or six.
> Guest: I need to buy her shirts. She's a size six, I guess that'd be a small?
> Me: Yes.
> Guest: OK I need ten shirts. Where are the small shirts?
> ...


This pisses me off so much. Guests always ask me where the XL sized stuff is. Or where the dresses are. We don't organize stuff like that for fucks sake. Also one time a guest literally yelled at every team member he could find in the building because nobody could be his personal shopper


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 27, 2016)

TTOG: We were all meeting for huddle the other day and a hardlines TL asked if he could help you find something. You were like "I'm just trying to get down these aisles!" He thought you were rude but you made me laugh. Huddles are usually held right in the middle of the fray at my store.

TTOG: I kept trying to explain to you I didn't see those pants in the size and color you wanted. Your English was pretty broken, so I told you slowly and calmly that there were only a few pairs left. You decided to take one of the pairs we had and wanted a discount because it was one of the last ones and had a mark on it. I told you I couldn't give a discount and to bring it up to the front lanes. You wanted me to ask a manager to give you a discount, but I told you to just go up front because I knew the GSTL would want to see the pants anyway. (To my friend who wound up being this guy's cashier- sorry!)

TTOG: Asking me for my "woman's opinion" on which vacuum cleaner you should buy? Really?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 27, 2016)

TTOG:

Telling me "that girl in the back said I could have this (item) 40% off" does not mean you're getting 40% off of a clearance item.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 27, 2016)

Okay. *deep breath* No, you absolute peanut, the mattress pad does NOT go on top of the sheets. I never thought someone would ask me that. This is why I hate working in domestics (being away from softlines already sucks enough).

To the ass who left us a really foul smelling urine sample in the fitting room, you should see a urologist. I think you have a problem.

To everyone who won't stop asking about this stupid foot spa/bath, WE. DON'T. HAVE. IT. Nobody will shut the fuck up about this thing and it's even worse than that God forsaken Pie Face game from last Christmas


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Aug 28, 2016)

To the one guest who chewed me out in front of another TM, then went and complained to (and in his words, terrified) another TM: You are honest to god the worst. I'm not sure why you think today, of all days, I have time to call multiple stores about a product, something you can do yourself since I kindly gave you the number. But to humiliate and attempt to bully me and get me fired, is just fucking gross. Did you not see how busy we are? In my opinion, I didn't even do anything wrong. You won't be buying any TV from this Target, as I'll be refusing service to you if I see you after my break.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 29, 2016)

TTOG your child had to be about 7 or 8 years old yet he was screaming like a toddler that he wanted toys and you just happily bought them for him and didn't even try to quiet him.
What the fuck Petunia Dursley? Maybe I'm just an evil judgemental cold hearted child free bitch who's judging the way you raise your Precious Baby Angel but that shit would NOT have been rewarded when I was a kid.


----------



## Market Mana (Aug 29, 2016)

TTOG, good luck expecting anyone else to smile and say SURE when you ask them to  "Shut the fuck up and bag my shit, bitch."  You're small, you have bad attitude, and you live in a shitty area. You're going to get broken teeth one of these days. 

And I don't care what my store's policies are. Next time I see you, I'm refusing service if you haven't learned to treat cashiers like humans. So that "precious fucking time" that I was taking, talking with the guest before you while scanning their items -- MULTITASKING, which you apparently have never had to do, since you can't understand the concept -- you can bet it's going to be a whole lot longer because I'm bringing your ass to someone else. Walk out of the store with your things if you want. Hell, I wouldn't even mind if you got _physically_ aggressive with me. I'd love to see you get arrested in front of your toddler next time.


----------



## calimero (Aug 29, 2016)

To that mom : you apologized for your children singing while you were shopping , they made up their song with lots of butt , poopy and boobies .. 
I was cracking up .. 
But thanks anyway ... Like I told you , at least they were not crying ...


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2016)

calimero said:


> they made up their song with lots of butt , poopy and boobies ..


Sounds like Daddy is a frat boy.....


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Sounds like Daddy is a frat boy.....



Or a 5 year old!


----------



## NKG (Aug 29, 2016)

To the guest that made me convience her for 10 minutes that regardless of the power device you use in your car, the car still has to be running to work. Nothing can power a flat screen tv on just batteries.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 29, 2016)

TTOG you are a sweetiepie. I am happy that I got to make your first ever frapp-a-CHEENO.  I hope kindergarten is every bit as wonderful as you think it will be.


----------



## beautybrand (Aug 29, 2016)

TTOG:  you came up to guest service last night and threw your receipt on the counter, and said "I want a price adjustment, these are on sale." I asked which item on the receipt was on sale, and you said "All of them."  So I took out my mydevice and started typing in DPCI's and absolutely nothing was on sale.  When I told you this, you said "but isn't there the 10% off sale?"  And I said yes, but it was only for items purchased today, not items on previous receipts.  I was told by several leaders, including the LOD that this was how we were handling the sale.  You then got extremely rude and demanded to see the fine print on the coupon.  You demanded to see where we state it's our policy that I can't just "return" your items and let you rebuy them at the service desk to get the coupon.  You were so rude, and so damn irritating.  I immediately called up the LOD because I didn't want to deal with you, you were only the thousandth guest who wanted to try to do this coupon on old receipts. The LOD told you the same thing, and you still were rude.  We just gave it to you because we were warned not to cause any corporate calls from guests with this coupon.  At the end, you didn't even say thank you.  Your husband did.  I so badly wish I would've stood up to you, or at least responded with "You're welcome for allowing you to throw a tantrum in order for you to get your way." Because you're a damn adult but you didn't act like it.  But I wasn't feeling sassy enough when this happened, so I just said "mhm" and you walked away.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Aug 31, 2016)

TTOG: As I was on my break and getting a snack fuck you for yelling at my coworker and breaking into our conversation as HE was on break AS WELL, about not knowing where a toy was. He just said "I would check x and x) and she said "No I don't want that if you don't know I want to know its exact location!! I feel like blah blah *throws crap at him*" And she proceeded to walk towards me and I just turned my head and walked the other way. Like bye Felicia!!


----------



## Zone (Aug 31, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> What the fuck Petunia Dursley?


10 points to Gryffindor for the reference.

To all my older Photo guests: Please keep in mind we can't "just hang onto" the photos you're copying and do it for you. I will gladly walk you through the process *while you're standing there with me* as it is my job but I will _not_ be held responsible if something happens to photographs twice older than you. Have more respect for your family heirlooms and I promise the big bad scary machine won't hurt it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

TTOG: WTF were you ranting about? Your tax dollars don't pay me jack-diddly-squat here, so shut your pie-hole and stop complaining about me getting my fucking coffee.
I was in line ahead of you at Starbucks,  in my blue Polo that says SECURITY in big, reflective letters, and khaki pants. How in the hell did I look like a cop?? There isn't an agency in 100 miles that wears blue over khaki, ignoring the fact that My belt only had my walkie and cuffs, nothing more. 
I kinda sorta understood when the lady complained a year and a half ago about me being lazy on duty when I wore the black Uniform, but she at least had the decency to turn bright red and run for the door when I pointed out the patch said Target instead of Police. You, on the other hand, had no excuse.
And your response was to say you don't appreciate the money you spend being used so "some lazy ass guard can drink coffee"? Feel free to shop elsewhere. I'll have you sign a written ppromis/order never to return.


----------



## soyaxo (Sep 1, 2016)

TTOG: Thank you for being patient as I serviced two guests and was talking to my ETL over walkie at the same time. Lots of guests can be impatient, so it was extremely nice to have a change from that. Also, thank you for buying the clothes and good luck on your new job!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 3, 2016)

TTOG: You asked me to check the price of a mixing bowl set and it was $20, despite the sign saying $3.89. That doesn't mean you can get a price change.

Now had you brought the item to the front and they rang it up, they probably would've taken a couple bucks off. But you asked me to scan it before bringing it to the front. Stop abusing the price change policy.


----------



## Shoomm (Sep 3, 2016)

TTOG: Your total was nearly $70. You gave me $45 in cash, and said you'd put the rest on your card. Then you proceeded to request $20 cash back... so... I just handed you back one of your $20 bills when the till opened. You didn't act like it was a mistake, and I didn't say anything about it, because I was trying to make heads or tails of the situation. Now I'm sure there had to be _some _kind of logic going on there at _some _point, but damned if I can figure out WTF it was.


----------



## KingBear (Sep 3, 2016)

Shm82 said:


> TTOG: Your total was nearly $70. You gave me $45 in cash, and said you'd put the rest on your card. Then you proceeded to request $20 cash back... so... I just handed you back one of your $20 bills when the till opened. You didn't act like it was a mistake, and I didn't say anything about it, because I was trying to make heads or tails of the situation. Now I'm sure there had to be _some _kind of logic going on there at _some _point, but damned if I can figure out WTF it was.


This is something I always wait for when someone does part cash and part card. I'm so glad that it happened to you!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 3, 2016)

Shm82 said:


> TTOG: Your total was nearly $70. You gave me $45 in cash, and said you'd put the rest on your card. Then you proceeded to request $20 cash back... so... I just handed you back one of your $20 bills when the till opened. You didn't act like it was a mistake, and I didn't say anything about it, because I was trying to make heads or tails of the situation. Now I'm sure there had to be _some _kind of logic going on there at _some _point, but damned if I can figure out WTF it was.



There is a time for that though. I have been sent on the office store run, with cash and I was using a card for my portion. So to show I used the money where I supposed to, I had to pay with the cash and used my card to get cash back. True I could have kept the $20 but I did the CYA paperwork..


----------



## Shoomm (Sep 3, 2016)

I could understand a situation like that. But this was clearly just personal stuff at 10PM in the evening.

I've done a lot of cashiering, but this was a first for me.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 4, 2016)

Shm82 said:


> TTOG: Your total was nearly $70. You gave me $45 in cash, and said you'd put the rest on your card. Then you proceeded to request $20 cash back... so... I just handed you back one of your $20 bills when the till opened. You didn't act like it was a mistake, and I didn't say anything about it, because I was trying to make heads or tails of the situation. Now I'm sure there had to be _some _kind of logic going on there at _some _point, but damned if I can figure out WTF it was.


I smell fraud; my first guess would be counterfeit bills.


----------



## Shoomm (Sep 4, 2016)

Nah, they were well-worn older ones.

My current conclusion: late night stupidity.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 4, 2016)

To that one idiot- ice cream melts. Guess what happens when you take it out of the freezer and put it on a dry shelf? Exactly.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 5, 2016)

To that very rude gentleman in electronics, I asked you if you wanted a replacement plan. You said no.
When I was done ringing you up, you asked why you didn't get a replacement plan. If you had paid attention you would have heard me ask!
Your comment about how I'm "not very good in this area" wasnt needed either. Sorry your attention span sucks buddy


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 5, 2016)

TTOG. Don't roll your eyes at me when i say we're out of graph paper.  If you had been here 2 weeks ago you would of had it. #seasonalhell


----------



## Bosch (Sep 5, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. Don't roll your eyes at me when i say we're out of graph paper.  If you had been here 2 weeks ago you would of had it. #seasonalhell



Why I love my resting bitch face, makes them even madder when I just stare back at them. "Your kids not mine."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. Don't roll your eyes at me when i say we're out of graph paper.  If you had been here 2 weeks ago you would of had it. #seasonalhell


I overheard a guest complaining that "this supply section sucks." School started 2 weeks ago, why are you JUST NOW buying supplies?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 6, 2016)

That reminds me.
Look, ya stunad. Our back to school inventory doesn't "suck". It was entirely your decision to come here and buy school supplies the day before school started (ours start after labor day for the most part).
Shit. I even told you to check stationary yet you fussed about that too!


----------



## lovecats (Sep 6, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one idiot- ice cream melts. Guess what happens when you take it out of the freezer and put it on a dry shelf? Exactly.


Or, leave it in a cart somewhere.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> I overheard a guest complaining that "this supply section sucks." School started 2 weeks ago, why are you JUST NOW buying supplies?



Fuunny the store near my house is stocked(not target). "Where do you live?" So/So and the look like someone pissed in their cereal. It's only 15miles out? I do that drive 5 days a week.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> It was entirely your decision to come here and buy school supplies the day before scool started


These are the same procrastinating pissants who will pick thru the Halloween wreckage the day of, asking if 'this is ALL you have?'
That's when I smile, give the little Vanna White head tilt that means 'sorry, not sorry' as I tell them that all the GOOD stuff had been out WEEKS ago.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> These are the same procrastinating pissants who will pick thru the Halloween wreckage the day of, asking if 'this is ALL you have?'
> That's when I smile, give the little Vanna White head tilt that means 'sorry, not sorry' as I tell them that all the GOOD stuff had been out WEEKS ago.



Why if I see something cool like the skeleton dogs, birds from last year. I just bought them.. Cause I knew we would never get more..


----------



## Target Jail (Sep 9, 2016)

TTOG: I'm not sure why you asked me if we had any sheets when you and your entire 10 person family of very loud and malodorous rednecks were standing in the middle of our sheet aisle and had been looking and talking about them for several minutes, but... thanks for the story, I guess? I literally just stood there for a moment while I tried to answer the question, like... "Uhhh, any... particular kind of sheets?" So he asked one woman in his group (whom I will refer to as grandma, because that's the kind of vibe I was getting), if she was looking for any particular kind of sheets, and her response was to yell "I TOLD Y'ALL I WANTED A SHEET OUTFIT. Y'ALL ARE REALLY GETTIN' ON MY NERVES." I was terrified. I had no idea what else to do. So I just kind of gestured to the sheets and left... rest in peace. 

This is not even a particularly insane story compared to what I've seen on here but I've only been working at the Spot for about two months so I was... terrified. Especially since we normally don't get groups like this in our extremely small store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 9, 2016)

CoolGhoul said:


> TTOG: I'm not sure why you asked me if we had any sheets when you and your entire 10 person family of very loud and malodorous rednecks were standing in the middle of our sheet aisle and had been looking and talking about them for several minutes, but... thanks for the story, I guess? I literally just stood there for a moment while I tried to answer the question, like... "Uhhh, any... particular kind of sheets?" So he asked one woman in his group (whom I will refer to as grandma, because that's the kind of vibe I was getting), if she was looking for any particular kind of sheets, and her response was to yell "I TOLD Y'ALL I WANTED A SHEET OUTFIT. Y'ALL ARE REALLY GETTIN' ON MY NERVES." I was terrified. I had no idea what else to do. So I just kind of gestured to the sheets and left... rest in peace.
> 
> This is not even a particularly insane story compared to what I've seen on here but I've only been working at the Spot for about two months so I was... terrified. Especially since we normally don't get groups like this in our extremely small store.




A sheet outfit?
As in the kind with a pointy hood?
Doesn't seem like a Target brand item.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2016)

Couldn't get their sheet together?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 9, 2016)

Speaking of annoying malodorous rednecks, to whoever left their god damn dip bottle in my zone, go shove an elevated truck up your ass please.

Our nearest walmart is actually pretty far away so these people often flock to my store instead.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 9, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Speaking of annoying malodorous rednecks, to whoever left their god damn dip bottle in my zone, go shove an elevated truck up your ass please.
> 
> Our nearest walmart is actually pretty far away so these people often flock to my store instead.




Ya we have a redneck family that visits quite frequently. *cue dualing banjos* they once bought $10 worth of hot cocoa in one go and put $2 on each ebt card..


----------



## HRZone (Sep 9, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> These are the same procrastinating pissants who will pick thru the Halloween wreckage the day of, asking if 'this is ALL you have?'
> That's when I smile, give the little Vanna White head tilt that means 'sorry, not sorry' as I tell them that all the GOOD stuff had been out WEEKS ago.



That reminds me, to every guest who loudly declares to their party "Let's go to another store, I bet they have it." I smile because it doesn't hurt me you're going to buy a single item at another store, the fact you say it loudly as if it will make me feel bad shows just how pathetic you are.


----------



## RedMallet (Sep 10, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Speaking of annoying malodorous rednecks, to whoever left their god damn dip bottle in my zone, go shove an elevated truck up your ass please.
> 
> Our nearest walmart is actually pretty far away so these people often flock to my store instead.



I had some disgusting bastard spit his chaw into the bag I had hanging off the back of my three-tier cart while I was setting the Smith & Hawking aisle a couple of years back.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 10, 2016)

HRZone said:


> That reminds me, to every guest who loudly declares to their party "Let's go to another store, I bet they have it." I smile because it doesn't hurt me you're going to buy a single item at another store, the fact you say it loudly as if it will make me feel bad shows just how pathetic you are.


At that point I just start sending people to the Spirit Halloween right across the street. Sometimes they bitch about it being too expensive but that's what you get for shopping at the last five minutes possible


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 12, 2016)

TTOG: I wasn't sitting at the end of the parking lot for my health. There was someone walking across the walkway AND someone turning down our row, BOTH of whom you almost hit when you zoomed around me after honking your horn at me 3x! Maybe if you had your headlights on, you would've seen them, ya jack wagon! I just LMAO when the guy sat at the light ahead of you and I ended up ahead of you again!


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 14, 2016)

Oooooo this lady unverbally bitched me out today. Didn't say a word but I knew from the moment she strolled up I went "oh s---" and I said "Hi, how are ya doin?" and she just stares at me like "really?"

I just bag her stuff and she wants to use the 10$ off coupon for Women's Clothing over $40. She bought all men's clothes and two pairs of shoes. I scanned her coupon and then explained to her "Oh it's for women's clothing I can't take this coupon" and she instantly just exploded with "Well I bought a pair of shoes!? They're $38 aren't they!?" and they weren't even $30 and my GSTL apparently over heard that and I almost said "You're gonna get told the same thing." to the lady. My GSTL turned down the coupon and walked away and the lady bit the bullet and put her card into the machine. She paid and I said "Alright have a good night" and she probably sat there for 5 seconds just giving me the stink-eye. Her son didn't seem too amused at her.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 14, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Oooooo this lady unverbally bitched me out today. Didn't say a word but I knew from the moment she strolled up I went "oh s---" and I said "Hi, how are ya doin?" and she just stares at me like "really?"
> 
> I just bag her stuff and she wants to use the 10$ off coupon for Women's Clothing over $40. She bought all men's clothes and two pairs of shoes. I scanned her coupon and then explained to her "Oh it's for women's clothing I can't take this coupon" and she instantly just exploded with "Well I bought a pair of shoes!? They're $38 aren't they!?" and they weren't even $30 and my GSTL apparently over heard that and I almost said "You're gonna get told the same thing." to the lady. My GSTL turned down the coupon and walked away and the lady bit the bullet and put her card into the machine. She paid and I said "Alright have a good night" and she probably sat there for 5 seconds just giving me the stink-eye. Her son didn't seem too amused at her.


I think her sister was at my store. Has someone try and pull the same thing yesterday, except she didn't even have women's shoes, she had kids' clothes & sandals. And not even girl clothes, they were all boys'. When I told her I couldn't use the coupon, she decided she would go up front.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 14, 2016)

Ttog thank you for apologizing. You are progressing from entitled to stand-up-Joe status.


----------



## dondon4720 (Sep 15, 2016)

Market Mana said:


> TTOG, good luck expecting anyone else to smile and say SURE when you ask them to  "Shut the fuck up and bag my shit, bitch."  You're small, you have bad attitude, and you live in a shitty area. You're going to get broken teeth one of these days.
> 
> And I don't care what my store's policies are. Next time I see you, I'm refusing service if you haven't learned to treat cashiers like humans. So that "precious fucking time" that I was taking, talking with the guest before you while scanning their items -- MULTITASKING, which you apparently have never had to do, since you can't understand the concept -- you can bet it's going to be a whole lot longer because I'm bringing your ass to someone else. Walk out of the store with your things if you want. Hell, I wouldn't even mind if you got _physically_ aggressive with me. I'd love to see you get arrested in front of your toddler next time.



I wouldn't have given her service the first time, if anyone starts using the magical 4 letter words on me I turn off my light and get a manager, no one will talk to me like that.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> I wouldn't have given her service the first time, if anyone starts using the magical 4 letter words on me I turn off my light and get a manager, no one will talk to me like that.


I have asked "guests" to leave when they start swearing at tms.  Not OK.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I have asked "guests" to leave when they start swearing at tms.  Not OK.


As have I. Although calling it "asking" would be generous. I have also "assisted" people on their way out the doors.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Sep 16, 2016)

TTOG: When you called and asked for the game being released Friday, and I let you know it couldn't be obtained until then and we didn't do preorders with less than a week to release, you accepted the answer and hung up, that was fine.

When you called back 10 minutes later to ask the same question...That was not so fine. Why must you waste my time? Are you assuming I'm incompetent, perhaps another TM will pick up and say "Oh yeah, Legendary is a dumbass, we have 30 available right now!". But no, I just picked up again and reiterated the same speech. Sorry not sorry.

TTOG: When you called about the same game as the other guy, but couldn't quite understand basic logic, asking questions like "What's he earliest I can be in to get it?" And when I tell you the store opens at 8, you respond with "so I should be there at 8?" I mean...Come whenever you want, but the doors will be locked before 8.

You also asked repeatedly if we'd have day one versions available, and didn't seem to quite grasp how I couldn't give you a solid answer since I didn't have the number of preorders available. When I said "it depends on how many people preordered the game" You started asking how many that might be. Pick a number.

If you need the extra content that will inevitably just be DLC in a few weeks, just preorder. This isn't that hard.

And then you called back later and our mobile rep gave you all the same answers. Seriously, what is it about this game that brings out the persistant sort of stupid? THE ANSWER DOESNT CHANGE IF YOU CALL AGAIN.

I'm glad I'm not opening today to deal with you chucklefucks. My threshold for human stupidity is not high enough for in person interaction. This way I can hope it's just a prank call and the world isn't actually this stupid.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 16, 2016)

TThoseChildren(Teens)

Maybe I'm just a bitter as fuck cane-waving 22 year old that's jealous I can't be having fun but holy fucking shit what is WRONG with you all? You're all maybe in the 13-15 yr old range you KNOW what you're doing. You don't just go into the costumes, put on the shark costumes and start running around the store (with half of you on scotters RIDING THEM IN THE STORE) and throwing yourselves onto the floor to slide wHILE WEARING OUR COSTUMES. And a couple of you took a ball from sporting, like I saw you guys take it out of the packaging and start playing ball. You don't do that shit like holy fuck it's 10pm I just want to clean up and go home. Sorry not sorry for calling the LoD on you guys who then scolded your asses (she was far too nice tho). AP showed up and he was da real mvp giving you guys one hell of a lecture threat then escorting you guys out. 

Stay the fuck outta my department you asswads


----------



## WalmartDrone (Sep 16, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TThoseChildren(Teens)
> 
> Maybe I'm just a bitter as fuck cane-waving 22 year old that's jealous I can't be having fun but holy fucking shit what is WRONG with you all? You're all maybe in the 13-15 yr old range you KNOW what you're doing. You don't just go into the costumes, put on the shark costumes and start running around the store (with half of you on scotters RIDING THEM IN THE STORE) and throwing yourselves onto the floor to slide wHILE WEARING OUR COSTUMES. And a couple of you took a ball from sporting, like I saw you guys take it out of the packaging and start playing ball. You don't do that shit like holy fuck it's 10pm I just want to clean up and go home. Sorry not sorry for calling the LoD on you guys who then scolded your asses (she was far too nice tho). AP showed up and he was da real mvp giving you guys one hell of a lecture threat then escorting you guys out.
> 
> Stay the fuck outta my department you asswads



I wouldn't even have waited for the LOD. I would have told them to leave. This isn't a playground.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I have asked "guests" to leave when they start swearing at tms.  Not OK.


These girls cussed up a storm at my STL and the GSTL and the second they started doing that my STL was like "you can leave right now or I can escort you out"


----------



## Menelwen (Sep 16, 2016)

To that one guest who tried to tip me after I helped escort his wife out into the parking lot. You both reminded me of my parents and how they care for one another, and even if we were were allowed to accept tips or gifts from guests, I would not have. You both were incredibly sweet and I look forward to helping you again when you visit our location again. 

Seriously  though, these two were adorable. Both had to be in their late seventies at least, and they were just so damn nice. It was such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 17, 2016)

TTOG: don't tell me when I should my light on. There was an extra TM up at GS and it was busy so I covered someone's lunch. I was only there for maybe 20 min.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 17, 2016)

To that guest in electronics, no, we do not sell accessores for flip phones like that dinosaur model you brought in. You'd be hard pressed to find that shit anywhere these days. You can balk at me all you want when I suggest ebay but you're gonna have to deal with it


----------



## spotsplayground (Sep 17, 2016)

To the group of 16 high school kids who thought they would terrorize our store today...

When you were pushing each other around on the floor having "wheel barrel" races, what I said was, Please stop before someone gets hurt.  What I wanted to say was knock that shit off & grow up.

When you climb into the shopping carts & started have cart races, what I said was, Please stop before someone gets hurt.  Everyone out of the carts.  This is not a playground.  What I wanted to say was knock that shit off & grow the hell up.

When you pulled down all the bean bag & disk chairs & set up house down the Domestics aisle, what I said was, Get up & put them away.  This is a place of business & not your living room.  What I wanted to say was knock that shit off & grow the fuck up.

When you were humping the photo op Bullseye dog & taking videos, what I said was, That's it, you're done here, time for you to go.  What I wanted to say was I have had more than enough of your crap today now GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE STORE.

And to the entitled punk that said "just start recording her, she'll back off".  You couldn't have been more wrong.  I'm not easily intimidated.  Every single one of you could have started recording and it wouldn't have stopped me from escorting your sorry asses out the door.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 18, 2016)

spotsplayground said:


> To the group of 16 high school kids who thought they would terrorize our store today...
> 
> When you were pushing each other around on the floor having "wheel barrel" races, what I said was, Please stop before someone gets hurt.  What I wanted to say was knock that shit off & grow up.
> 
> ...


And this is why I feel an instant drop in my good mood at the mere sight of large groups of teenagers


----------



## NKG (Sep 18, 2016)

To the guest that wouldn't take a hint that I couldn't fix your BOGO problem at the front lanes; You think if I could, I would. " oh they want their money 1st" -No, your holding up my line. However, everyone behind them-kudos for being patient.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 18, 2016)

TTOG on the phone: NO we don't have a copy machine you can use. No, I don't know where you can go to make a copy at 9:45 pm on a Saturday night.


----------



## Market Mana (Sep 18, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: don't tell me when I should my light on. There was an extra TM up at GS and it was busy so I covered someone's lunch. I was only there for maybe 20 min.



How do guests even have the balls to do this? I would never walk into someone else's workplace acting like their supervisor, like I know how their payroll and hours add up, as if I have a valid opinion on how tired they ought to be.

I had a woman ask me to turn my light back on last night. Bitch, no, I'm not going to turn my light on "to help my coworker out". She was doing fuck all the other night while closing, while I was the only one on a register, helping our last guests for nearly 20 minutes _after I was off_. At the end of a full shift.

(And TToTM: Did you ask her to put bags on the lanes and zone that night, or did you just LET her choose to screw around when I should have been on my way home? Lately, you do shit like this every night. Why do they even give you a schedule grid?)


----------



## NPC (Sep 18, 2016)

There's a guest whom I help about once a month. For some reason, for lack of a better word, she's always been a real big cunt towards me. That sounds like she must do something terrible, but the thing is, she hasn't done anything blatantly obvious. However, she has a way of acting that suggests she's somehow annoyed with you, no matter what you do. She'll always bring plastic bags from the lanes, up to the Service Desk because, quote, "We don't always have bags." I have no idea what on earth she's talking about, all I can assume is she checked out once at the SD, and they were out of bags, therefore, we must never have bags.

This last time, she insisted on bagging her own groceries, and she said it as if she HAD to do it, because I wouldn't do it right. She even told me how she was going to bag her groceries, that she was going to bag herself, as if that had any relevance to anything. I don't know if she was trying to educate me, or if she was just being annoying. Regardless, I didn't take the bait and ask any questions. I let her do whatever stupid thing she wanted to do. 

Another time, she complained I talked too fast, and stared at me and waited until I repeated myself. I didn't want to repeat myself over such a stupid complaint, so I just said "okay."

Things have sort of escalated to the point were whenever we have the displeasure of interacting, it's a contest to see who can be the more subtle bitch. I'm the only employee she interacts with, yet she is one in a thousand guests I deal with. So mathematically speaking, I have a bigger impact on her, than she does on me. So every time I see her, I think of it as a brand new opportunity. I always have the expectation that MAYBE she'll be normal this time. She always let's me down on those expectations.

It's worth mentioning, that she always starts it 100% of the time, I don't instigate this for the reasons I stated in the previous statement. Sometimes we get through an entire transaction and I think, "ah, she was okay today" and then she'll do something cunty. This guest is sadly mistaken if she think she'll out-bitch me. I'm going to win. I have handicapped bitchiness because I'm at work, and have to be polite, professional, and civil. Yet I will still win. It gives me great pleasure knowing she can't make me kiss her ass and do things her way. This is 50-50, and you're on my turf lady. Bring it on. Go ahead, bag your own groceries. Tell me why. Go ahead and glare at me. I'll more than happy to scoff and smirk at your little antics. You can do whatever you want, but I don't have to do whatever you want.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 18, 2016)

Market Mana said:


> How do guests even have the balls to do this? I would never walk into someone else's workplace acting like their supervisor, like I know how their payroll and hours add up, as if I have a valid opinion on how tired they ought to be.
> 
> I had a woman ask me to turn my light back on last night. Bitch, no, I'm not going to turn my light on "to help my coworker out". She was doing fuck all the other night while closing, while I was the only one on a register, helping our last guests for nearly 20 minutes _after I was off_. At the end of a full shift.
> 
> (And TToTM: Did you ask her to put bags on the lanes and zone that night, or did you just LET her choose to screw around when I should have been on my way home? Lately, you do shit like this every night. Why do they even give you a schedule grid?)



Some guests confuse the hell out of me.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 18, 2016)

TTOG: the way you acted up at guest service was weird enough and made red flags go way up. You must've had at least $250 worth of clothes.. which u took about 10 min to choose which ones you wanted and then changed your mind more than once. You bought $120 amd then AP and the undercover AP came up to retrieve the basket. Nice try coming back to grab other shit that wasn't yours.


----------



## MoreForLess (Sep 19, 2016)

TTOG: You came in this afternoon with your three children and your mom. Two of your children see the Icee machine and ask for one. When told no, the youngest of the two asking started screaming for an Icee. Instead of just buying him one to shut him up, you simply turned around, put the cart back, handed the baby to your mom, grabbed the screamer, and left the store.

I just wanted to thank you for not making the entire store listen to your kid's tantrum for more than two minutes and not caving into the mini terrorist's demands. You get a gold star.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 19, 2016)

Ttog PLEASE FOR FUCKS SAKE SPEAK CLEARLY INTO THE PHONE. Stop fucking mumbling. I could not hear anything except for random slurred gobbledygook and static. Thanks for making me look stupid when I had to say "what" at least 30 times. It was worse than The Grudge


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2016)

To the little sh*ts who kept prank-calling Starbucks the other evening: Familiar with Caller ID? After the second call the operator was copying down your number whenever you called before you began blocking it. 
I had fun reading your number back to you before you panicked & hung up.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To the little sh*ts who kept prank-calling Starbucks the other evening: Familiar with Caller ID? After the second call the operator was copying down your number whenever you called before you began blocking it.
> I had fun reading your number back to you before you panicked & hung up.


Speaking of prank calls, someone called guest services and said in a very panicked voice that someone was crapping all over the place. Their voice was apparently super convincing and the GSA actually went into the bathroom to check


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ttog PLEASE FOR FUCKS SAKE SPEAK CLEARLY INTO THE PHONE. Stop fucking mumbling. I could not hear anything except for random slurred gobbledygook and static. Thanks for making me look stupid when I had to say "what" at least 30 times. It was worse than The Grudge


I hate it when people mumble at pharmacy. Date of birth? Mumble, mumble-teen, seventy-mumble.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To the little sh*ts who kept prank-calling Starbucks the other evening: Familiar with Caller ID? After the second call the operator was copying down your number whenever you called before you began blocking it.
> I had fun reading your number back to you before you panicked & hung up.


I would've called it back and asked for the parent


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

TTOG: I certainly hope you heard us ripping you apart because you're a thunder-twat. You obviously needed other items than your rx because you had a damn careful of crap! Next time, try being polite instead of acting like you're better than the rest of us. I now know why you're still single at 33!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 20, 2016)

Ttog when you were like "wow I wish I could have your job where I just sit on the floor all day! That's so EASY!" when I was resetting part of the candle aisle I wanted to laugh in your face. Pretty sure you wouldn't say corny shit like that if I gave you a nice little tour of the fixture room eh?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2016)

TTOG: there were only 2 of us working tonight. I was helping a patient at drop off, while my PM was helping someone at one of the registers. Walking up to the other register and loudly asking, "CAN I GET SOME HELP HERE?!?!" was really uncalled for. Then, telling the PM we "should get more help back here" when he told you someone would be with him as soon as we could was just downright RUDE! I was happy to send you up front because I couldn't remove the spider wrap from your item. And no, just because we're now CVS doesn't mean you can use your flex spending card and get the points on your extra care card.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 21, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that guest in electronics, no, we do not sell accessores for flip phones like that dinosaur model you brought in. You'd be hard pressed to find that shit anywhere these days. You can balk at me all you want when I suggest ebay but you're gonna have to deal with it


Back in 2000 when we first moved down to NC I had a cell that my husband had gotten me about mid 90's.  We were both looking for newer phones.  The look on the kid's face at Radio Shack when he saw my phone was priceless.  He said he'd never seen one like that.  The thing was huge by today's standards.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

lovecats said:


> Back in 2000 when we first moved down to NC I had a cell that my husband had gotten me about mid 90's.  We were both looking for newer phones.  The look on the kid's face at Radio Shack when he saw my phone was priceless.  He said he'd never seen one like that.  The thing was huge by today's standards.


Retracting antenna?


----------



## lovecats (Sep 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Retracting antenna?


Actually, no, if I remember right.  I could be wrong.  It was 16 yrs ago.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 21, 2016)

TTOG: Whom ever peed in those cups and left them in not one spot but two spots.. that's fucking disgusting. Kudos to the TM who cleaned it up.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Sep 21, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: Whom ever peed in those cups and left them in not one spot but two spots.. that's fucking disgusting. Kudos to the TM who cleaned it up.



Eeeewwww.That is really disgusting. Thankfully i have not had to encounter anything like that at my store. Just diapers(folded and sealed).


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 21, 2016)

Marvin Martian said:


> Eeeewwww.That is really disgusting. Thankfully i have not had to encounter anything like that at my store. Just diapers(folded and sealed).



We've had people pee in the fitting room too. And drop random turds.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 21, 2016)

TTOG: I found it funny how you wanted to be more "masculine" than me and said that me working at Starbucks was a quote "girly job". I don't think you found it funny when I asked you if working at Victoria's Secret was any manlier. Enjoy your decaf caramel macchiato.


----------



## desertcoyote (Sep 21, 2016)

TTOG:  We (meaning everyone at the front lanes) all watched you walk over to the self check out registers so you could scam us with your fake coupons without a care in the world.  We all saw your face when you saw the sign and the tape over the coupon slot... that's right scammer, you can't use coupons at self check out anymore!  You have coupons to use, you have to go to a cashier.  If you only went shopping in the morning before our DTL came over and gave us the news and instructions concerning self check out.  Too bad.


----------



## KingBear (Sep 22, 2016)

TTOGs WHO JUST WALKED IN AND SNAGGED A BUNCH OF SOFTLINES AND PUSHED OUT WITH EVERYTHING IN THEIR ARMS: GODDAMMIT I KNEW I RECOGNIZED YOU FUCKERS I'M SO MAD THAT I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING TO BLOCK YOU OFF 

I'M PISSED AT HOW BAD I AM AT MY JOB but we got your plates, your car, your faces, and phone calls to every store in the area so kindly EAT SHIT and I WILL SEE YOU ALL IN HELL, YOU FUCKS


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 22, 2016)

When I'm trying to go on break and I have my light off and guests keep walking in because they see me helping my previous guest still.

When I'm watching Selfcheckouts and a guest's POS is having issues so I close it and take him to the nearest checklane to check them out and guests from other lines instantly hound your lane... even though your light is off. Seriously, every time. Just walking over there I had a lady in the self checkout line walk over and about 2 families with carts full of groceries try to walk in. Told maybe 7 different people and families today in two different situations that I was the self checkout man lol. It's pretty much a daily thing too.


----------



## NKG (Sep 23, 2016)

To the lady that felt the need to ram my abandon cart; if you put down your cell phone, you'd see me and see why the cart is blocking half the aisle. I cant have the cart in front of something im zoning. Words " excuse me" works like magic. I only moved it because she kept raming my cart into hers.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 23, 2016)

As everyone probably knows, Cartwheel had a bunch of Halloween stuff on sale for like 40% on Candy and Costumes etc etc so naturally, a ton of soccer moms bought a ton of candy for their precious angels at home. Thing is, nobody actually fucking bothered to read the candy sale and thought it was every bag of candy that was $7.50. The sale was exclusively Halloween themed candies. I was running self checkout where people are usually "in a hurry" or "too lazy to go into a lane and wait" and people were buying 5-6 bags of candy at a time thinking "oh it's 40% off on Cartwheel." and naturally, pretty much most of the candy wasn't halloween themed. 

I explained maybe 8 times to different families and ladies and each time ended with a straight "f--- you" to my face. I told them I can't fix any Cartwheel mistakes on a POS you have to go to Guest Services and it's even harder to "fix" on a Selfserv POS because you can't do percentage discounts like on the regular POS. I hate it so much we can't void or rescan Cartwheel and that guests are forced to go to Guest Services. Most ladies just got really angry at me and went to Guest Service. A woman with her teenage son apparently came to buy candy twice in one day because of the sale and I checked her first receipt and then of course said "lets just go through with the transaction and check this receipt" and I noticed no Halloween Candy.

At the end of my shift, one of the Guest Service ladies came to me and told me about the lady and I told her I got the same treatment lol. It sucks, I really wish customers were less stupid sometimes and actually READ instead of going "OMGGG GURLLL 40% CANDY ON CARTWHEEL!?!?! LETS GO GET STARBUX AND DRINK IT WHILE WE SHOP AND BUY SOME CANDY FOR OUR OVER SPOILED KIDS"

Is that an over-exaggeration of Target Soccermoms?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Is that an over-exaggeration of Target Soccermoms?


Nope, spot on.....


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Sep 23, 2016)

TTOG: I hope you know how hard AP was watching you tonight. Making sexual comments towards young kids and someone overhearing you call a barely teenage girl "sexy" is beyond disgusting.  I'm glad AP watched you the whole time you were in the store. They followed you out and I'd love to know if anything took place but please just know if you weren't trespassed, we are all aware of who you are now and will be sure to keep an eye out if you appear again.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 23, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TTOGs WHO JUST WALKED IN AND SNAGGED A BUNCH OF SOFTLINES AND PUSHED OUT WITH EVERYTHING IN THEIR ARMS: GODDAMMIT I KNEW I RECOGNIZED YOU FUCKERS I'M SO MAD THAT I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING TO BLOCK YOU OFF
> 
> I'M PISSED AT HOW BAD I AM AT MY JOB but we got your plates, your car, your faces, and phone calls to every store in the area so kindly EAT SHIT and I WILL SEE YOU ALL IN HELL, YOU FUCKS


Wait...you're AP now?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 23, 2016)

To that one guest who kept calling out store over and over again asking if you paid for your stuff or not...
I don't know what the fuck you've been drinking but I kind of want some!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 23, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one guest who kept calling out store over and over again asking if you paid for your stuff or not...
> I don't know what the fuck you've been drinking but I kind of want some!



If you find it.. share it with us. We all need one.


----------



## KingBear (Sep 24, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Wait...you're AP now?


no but our ETL-AP was there and these folks have done weird returns in the past so I thought I recognized them from that. but we very quickly relayed information after they were in and out in five minutes with a bunch of stuff in their hands to a car waiting out front


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2016)

TTOG when your daughter is jumping up and down, doing the pee pee dance, please take her to the bathroom.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> TTOG when your daughter is jumping up and down, doing the pee pee dance, please take her to the bathroom.


I'm pretty sure this is exactly how the other kind of code yellow happens in the fitting rooms


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 25, 2016)

Ttog what the FUCK was your motivation for throwing up in one of the little plastic popcorn buckets next to the popcorn makers? Is this some weird anti corporate America statement?? Are you still mad about the bathroom drama and this is your way of protesting? WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM?!
I don't know what it is with my store and vomit. Several people on here talk about code browns and period blood but I feel like puke is the big thing at my store


----------



## AltPants (Sep 26, 2016)

TtoG: I'm sorry if it makes you uncomfortable, but you bring in gift receipts for nearly a grand worth of electronics every other week so you can bet your ass I'm running it by my ETLAP before I break the transaction into multiple giftcards. No, I don't care that your company doesn't allow you to give gift cards as gifts to employees. I'm sure as hell not gonna let you buy visa gift cards with the store gift cards. Get outta here with that shady shit.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 26, 2016)

To all'y'all rude ass guests:

When I say "Thanks for coming in, here's your receipt, have a great day" you need to STOP grunting at me.
Say YOU TOO or THANKS or MY HEMORRHOIDS HURT but don't fucking grunt at me!

That is all.

Motherfuckers.

Oh wait, you other mush mouthed mofo's:

SPEAK UP FFS!  I can't hear you, you mumbling low talker.  Goddamn, that pisses me off more than grunting.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 26, 2016)

TTOG:

Bitch, I did not code the Cartwheel app so stop screaming at me that you hate it.  Uninstall it then.  I also did not give you your double-digit IQ so it's not my fault you can't fucking figure it out.  It's also really rude to keep screaming at me when I'm trying to teach your illiterate ass to use the damn app.  Maybe if you shut your hole and listen and pay attention,  you might learn to embrace Cartwheel and save some money.

But that's okay, you keep screaming.  Just know, inside my head, I'm screaming too.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 27, 2016)

To that annoying couple,
Get. A. God. Damned. Room.
You were getting way too pda happy while waiting in the line while I was backing up. Pda makes me want to barf and you're lucky I didn't spew out a nice technicolor rainbow all over your stuff


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 27, 2016)

Had that going on in my Starbucks line; guy was putting his tongue in her ear while she giggled & moaned while he fondled her.
I looked at them a minute & said "I'll come back when you're ready to order."


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Had that going on in my Starbucks line; guy was putting his tongue in her ear while she giggled & moaned while he fondled her.
> I looked at them a minute & said "I'll come back when you're ready to order."


....I've seen people make out in public but moaning in public is a giant ball of cringworthiness. Good god.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Sep 27, 2016)

TTOG Was throwing several adult footie pajamas over the side wall of the fitting room and leaving them there really necessary?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> ....I've seen people make out in public but moaning in public is a giant ball of cringworthiness. Good god.


I've told several teenaged couple to keep it PG while in the store.


----------



## AltPants (Sep 28, 2016)

To that one guest: what the fuck. You just shat on the floor. In multiple places. And now you're going to continue your shopping trip. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 28, 2016)

AltPants said:


> To that one guest: what the fuck. You just shat on the floor. In multiple places. And now you're going to continue your shopping trip. What. The. Fuck.


What if they did it on purpose tho


----------



## AltPants (Sep 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> What if they did it on purpose tho


Then they deserve to beaten vigorously with a hammer.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 28, 2016)

AltPants said:


> Then they deserve to beaten vigorously with a hammer.


I'm sure that @redeye58 has some room in the walk-in and copious amounts of degreaser available.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 28, 2016)

My friend and I were coming back to the floor after break and I casually said ew look at that couple standing in line with their hands all over each other. To her surprise it was her sister and her live in. We laughed our asses off and kept going.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 28, 2016)

When I'm on an SFS shift and don't want to be bothered by guests...
Guests is in toys with a full cart of items she already purchased.
Guest: Will you honor a lower price for an item if it was the wrong spot? 
Me: That's up to the front end manager. 
Guest: Well, it was in this spot (labeled $24.99) and it turns out the thing is over $100! Will they honor a difference of that much? I know it's a lot. 
Me: I don't know, you will need to take your receipt to guest services. 
Guest: Well, I scanned the item on a price scanner before I bought it. Maybe it did say $124 instead of $24...

Ughhh. Luckily another guest was waiting to ask me a question so I could get away from the first one.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 29, 2016)

TTOS: Good going, dipshit. You turned a misdemeanor shoplifting charge into Felony Strong-armed Robbery, Aggravated Assault, Assault on a Peace Officer with a Deadly Weapon, and Felony Evasion of a peace officer. You probably would have walked out with simply a trespass notice and the shoplifting program, but since you fought with us, then led the cops on a high-speed pursuit, including clipping an officer, you'll be going to prison for a long time.
Dumbshit.


----------



## NKG (Sep 29, 2016)

I apologize to the guest that I said it was stealing if she left the store with unpaid item. However, in my defense; should have planned things out better so when you paid I wouldn't have to remind you of that.


----------



## beautybrand (Sep 29, 2016)

Ttog: really lady? I get that you're old but that doesn't mean you are entitled to an old-lady-only express line.  You had one item and you came up to me while I was managing the lanes and said "I want to purchase this." And I said oh I'm sorry, I'm not a cashier but I can direct you to a line.  "They're too long, you don't have enough open." Uh okay? I just didn't want to deal with you so I rang you up myself at express. Like seriously lady?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2016)

Aaaaaaand that's what she was counting on; whatever to get rid of her.


----------



## AltPants (Sep 30, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Ttog: really lady? I get that you're old but that doesn't mean you are entitled to an old-lady-only express line.  You had one item and you came up to me while I was managing the lanes and said "I want to purchase this." And I said oh I'm sorry, I'm not a cashier but I can direct you to a line.  "They're too long, you don't have enough open." Uh okay? I just didn't want to deal with you so I rang you up myself at express. Like seriously lady?


Be strong and know how to say no.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 30, 2016)

TTOG. ne we were not discriminating against you. You were "washing up" in the bathroom. Then you called our mobile tm a fa**ot, so damn right ap chased your crazy ass out of the store.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 30, 2016)

TTOG: Nice try trying to price matching all the $60 clearance bedding for $5. We don't care that you threw a fit or had a "receipt" claiming that you did before. We called the other stores to warn them and you got denied at another store. Nice try.


----------



## AltPants (Sep 30, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. ne we were not discriminating against you. You were "washing up" in the bathroom. Then you called our mobile tm a fa**ot, so damn right ap chased your crazy ass out of the store.


There used to be a crazy lady who'd come in fairly close to close and dye her hair in the bathroom. Then she'd scream at us in Mandarin and try to pull coupon fraud. I don't miss closing.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 30, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. ne we were not discriminating against you. You were "washing up" in the bathroom. Then you called our mobile tm a fa**ot, so damn right ap chased your crazy ass out of the store.


So she accused you guys of being discriminatory while using homophobic slurs. That is some sound logic


----------



## HRZone (Sep 30, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Ttog: really lady? I get that you're old but that doesn't mean you are entitled to an old-lady-only express line.  You had one item and you came up to me while I was managing the lanes and said "I want to purchase this." And I said oh I'm sorry, I'm not a cashier but I can direct you to a line.  "They're too long, you don't have enough open." Uh okay? I just didn't want to deal with you so I rang you up myself at express. Like seriously lady?



Never give in to people like her, she will do it again.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 30, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Aaaaaaand that's what she was counting on; whatever to get rid of her.



Until her next visit


----------



## PassinTime (Sep 30, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Never give in to people like her, she will do it again.



Just point her in the direction of the shortest line and tell her, "Why not step over to lane XX, it appears to be the shortest line."   Gotta nip that kind of entitled nonsense at the onset.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2016)

"I'm old! You have to do what I want!"

I'm old too but I have manners.


----------



## AltPants (Oct 1, 2016)

To this one fucker. Yeah, I know exactly what you're doing and I'm gonna find who you've been scamming. Price match is about to get a whole lot tougher for you. I'm gonna be training everyone in this Fucking store and we're gonna shut youre shut down.

Also, no, I'm not giving you 20 rain checks.


E: my day went from awesome to raining shit over my lunch all because of this person. Hulk smash puny scammer.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

Ttog, did you seriously have to return a jacket just because the zipper got stuck?? 
*sniffs the air* I smell possible return fraud


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2016)

To that one guest: You didn't want the smaller, thicker banana bread that was still wrapped because you wanted a 'bigger piece' that was in the pastry case.
You then bring your piece back 'because it's all dried out' but the piece you DIDN'T want was already sold by then.
#SorryNotSorry


----------



## Bosch (Oct 1, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ttog, did you seriously have to return a jacket just because the zipper got stuck??
> *sniffs the air* I smell possible return fraud



Though if the zipper has an issue, its never going to be "right".. I know all to well.. Love one zip up hoodie I have but the zipper is hit or miss if it will actually work without catching and sticking.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 1, 2016)

TTOG: I don't always agree with the way my coworkers handle guest calls, but I absolutely hands-down agreed with my coworker today when she told you we will NOT go through the trash to find coupons you threw away. What the hell? I can't believe our LOD actually WENT THROUGH THE TRASH for you. You got lucky today.


----------



## zonerimpractical (Oct 2, 2016)

TTOG with whom I had this interaction:

LOD: "Hey, zoner_impractical, would you mind heading over to Q93 to help a guest with a question? She's asking about some sort of product by _some brand name_"
Me: *walks over and greets guest*
Guest: "Yeah, I'm looking for a toy made by _some brand name_"
Me: *haven't heard of it, type it into myDevice, see there are no toys under that brand name*
Me: "Sorry, it looks like we don't carry any toys by that particular brand name..."
Guest: *evil stare* "Yeah, well, the manufacturer's website says you guys have it."
Me: "Did the website mention this store in parti---"
Guest: "Yes."
Me: "Hmmm, well unfortunately, it looks like we don't have that product. I am very sorry... "
Guest: *rolls eyes* "This is completely ridiculous. You guys ought to get this fixed immediately."

It's obviously the manufacturer's problem, not ours, if it's _their_ website that promises _we_ carry the product.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 2, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: I don't always agree with the way my coworkers handle guest calls, but I absolutely hands-down agreed with my coworker today when she told you we will NOT go through the trash to find coupons you threw away. What the hell? I can't believe our LOD actually WENT THROUGH THE TRASH for you. You got lucky today.


W...wh...why..did she throw them away in the first place?!?!


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 2, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> W...wh...why..did she throw them away in the first place?!?!



That's what I'd like to know. Must've been a full moon the other day cause all the crazies came out.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 3, 2016)

Ttog. I hope your kid feels better.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 3, 2016)

TTOG: no, you can't cut in front of everyone else waiting because you "only have 1 item." It wasn't even HBA. Go up front and pay for your dog food or wait in line like everyone else.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 5, 2016)

TTOG - Sorry I cancelled your self check out transaction when you walked away because you couldn't buy alcohol and then walked right back saying you would just not get the wine.

Sorry but NOT sorry that I pointed out the two signs saying NO ALCOHOL SALES at the Self Checkouts when you made the comment that there should be signs up telling people they can't buy alcohol at those lanes.

Dumbass.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 5, 2016)

Ttog, learn what sales tax is for fucks sake!

Guest: *after seeing the total* But this item was on sale!
Me: Ma'am, that's the tax that you see
Guest: But it says that it was on sale on the shelf! 
Me: Yes but this is the tax
Guest: THIS IS ON SALE WHY IS IT RINGING UP SO MUCH
Me: I'm sorry but I can't take the tax off-
Guest: FINE! *walks off and leaves her cart at the boat so I can put her shit away*


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 5, 2016)

TTOG: Don't tell me I should probably turn on my light. I politely explained that I was on back up. Also rolling your eyes cuz I had to call up the GSA cuz a check didn't go through wasn't appreciated.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ttog, learn what sales tax is for fucks sake!
> 
> Guest: *after seeing the total* But this item was on sale!
> Me: Ma'am, that's the tax that you see
> ...


I had to explain tax to someone Monday as well. She just kept arguing, "the sign says $X, it didn't mention tax! I've lived here my entire life and have never been charged tax on this!"" I said, "EVERYTHING you buy in (my state) has tax added!" She said, "gas doesn't...." I responded that "gas taxes are added into the price at the pump, that's why stations from the same chain in different towns can be charging different prices!" How do you live in a state "your entire life" (and she was in her 50s or 60s) and not know you have to pay sales tax? I could understand if she was a transplant from a state without it on certain items (I know some states don't charge on food,) but I'm fairly certain every state charges tax on shampoo???


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

TTOG: the clinic is located at the front of the store. No, I can't ask her to come to the pharmacy and examine you because "you don't want to have to come back if she gives you medicine." Maybe you should have gone there FIRST instead of doing your shopping first?!?!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> I had to explain tax to someone Monday as well. She just kept arguing, "the sign says $X, it didn't mention tax! I've lived here my entire life and have never been charged tax on this!"" I said, "EVERYTHING you buy in (my state) has tax added!" She said, "gas doesn't...." I responded that "gas taxes are added into the price at the pump, that's why stations from the same chain in different towns can be charging different prices!" How do you live in a state "your entire life" (and she was in her 50s or 60s) and not know you have to pay sales tax? I could understand if she was a transplant from a state without it on certain items (I know some states don't charge on food,) but I'm fairly certain every state charges tax on shampoo???




I grew up in AK where there isn't a sales tax (yet) and it was so hard to get used to the tax when I moved NJ.
Coming back was kind of pleasant knowing that I wouldn't have to tack that 6.5% to everything.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> I grew up in AK where there isn't a sales tax (yet) and it was so hard to get used to the tax when I moved NJ.
> Coming back was kind of pleasant knowing that I wouldn't have to tack that 6.5% to everything.


Is it 6.5% all across the state? Where I live, it varies from county to county and even some cities.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Is it 6.5% all across the state? Where I live, it varies from county to county and even some cities.




That was just state tax, so yes it varied on where you were if the city had a tax too.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 6, 2016)

TTOG. Exactly how stupid do you think I am, to not notice threshold sheets ringing up for $2. Nice try at ticket switching though, I hope you enjoyed your walk of shame and free ride in a police car.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

TTOG: you walked right past the damn self-checkouts to get to pharmacy & ask us to ring you out. We'll get you & your 3 packages of donuts as soon as we can. Oh, you're "in a hurry!"? Well, we're hurrying to fill the pharmacy customers' rxs! #sorrynotsorry


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

TTOG: no, I won't give you a bigger bag for your sudafed. You had 3 other items that would've fit nicely in the bigger bag....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 7, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> I grew up in AK where there isn't a sales tax (yet) and it was so hard to get used to the tax when I moved NJ.
> Coming back was kind of pleasant knowing that I wouldn't have to tack that 6.5% to everything.


Dang, 6.5% would be nice. We're charged 8%, my county adds an extra .5%, and the city and extra .25% on top of that!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 7, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Dang, 6.5% would be nice. We're charged 8%, my county adds an extra .5%, and the city and extra .25% on top of that!



Ours is 8.5%


----------



## NKG (Oct 7, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: Don't tell me I should probably turn on my light. I politely explained that I was on back up. Also rolling your eyes cuz I had to call up the GSA cuz a check didn't go through wasn't appreciated.



You would be annoyed every time you backed up at my store because we are required to have our light on as long as we are busy.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 7, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> You would be annoyed every time you backed up at my store because we are required to have our light on as long as we are busy.



I'm normally a cashier but I've been in softlines alot lately.. maybe it's a thing I need to learn? Lol


----------



## HRZone (Oct 7, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: Don't tell me I should probably turn on my light. I politely explained that I was on back up. Also rolling your eyes cuz I had to call up the GSA cuz a check didn't go through wasn't appreciated.



Lol I hate that. I keep my light off so I can do my regular job. You are lucky I got on the lanes to get you through quicker.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 7, 2016)

popper213 said:


> Ours is 8.5%



9.75


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 7, 2016)

To those 2 special little snowflakes.  Get off the floor , clean your m


HRZone said:


> 9.75


Ours is 10.25 on most things. Beverages and restaurants are 12.25, and bottled water is 5 cents per bottle.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 8, 2016)

To that one scammer: If you're coupon shopping for 3 hours and you ask me to pull 20 bottles of head and shoulders, 20 summer's eve products, 24 bottles of Tresemme 20 bottles of Olay body wash, and 20 bottles of Caress body wash, don't claim you "have a big family". I've seen you come in here at least 5 other times doing the same thing and I overheard you talking about how you come here at the end of the week right when Cartwheel is about to expire. I know what you're doing.

And here is reshop from items the guest didn't buy because the coupons didn't work out-


----------



## AltPants (Oct 8, 2016)

TToG: Don't get mad at me that you can't flowr instructions. When you place a site to store order you need to have the name of the person picking it up. Don't get madder when I tell you how to fix it from the email and it'll take about a minute to go through. When you start bitching that it's illogical that your name had to be on the order when your wife placed it and I can only see her name, it just makes you look like a douche. 

To the guest after that guy with the same problem: thanks for listening and fixing it BEFORE you got to the front of the line. You the real mvp.


----------



## PassinTime (Oct 8, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one scammer: If you're coupon shopping for 3 hours and you ask me to pull 20 bottles of head and shoulders, 20 summer's eve products, 24 bottles of Tresemme 20 bottles of Olay body wash, and 20 bottles of Caress body wash, don't claim you "have a big family". I've seen you come in here at least 5 other times doing the same thing and I overheard you talking about how you come here at the end of the week right when Cartwheel is about to expire. I know what you're doing.
> 
> And here is reshop from items the guest didn't buy because the coupons didn't work out-
> 
> View attachment 2666



Doesn't your store apply any limits?  My store did that whether or not the scammer/guest was using coupons.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 8, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Doesn't your store apply any limits?  My store did that whether or not the scammer/guest was using coupons.


I asked my LOD about the limits yesterday and not even she seemed to know the details of them.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2016)

Our store limits 4 of each & we even have a sign posted reserving the right to impose limits.


----------



## PassinTime (Oct 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Our store limits 4 of each & we even have a sign posted reserving the right to impose limits.



My old store too, limit 4.  However,  soda was limit 12.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 8, 2016)

Ttog in toys, I don't know why but it was extremely satisfying when you were like "don't even THINK about asking for anything!" when your kid was throwing a fit because you wouldn't buy him pokemon cards. I love seeing bratty children not get what they want


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 8, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Lol I hate that. I keep my light off so I can do my regular job. You are lucky I got on the lanes to get you through quicker.



Right? It was a slower night too.



HRZone said:


> 9.75



Ouch.


----------



## desertcoyote (Oct 8, 2016)

Too ALL those guests... boy sure sucks that the Head and Shoulders coupon AND the Tresseme coupons didn't work out the way you wanted them to.  It was even better when the STL came by and said I will need to double check the receipts of guests who "forgot to use their coupons".


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 8, 2016)

desertcoyote said:


> Too ALL those guests... boy sure sucks that the Head and Shoulders coupon AND the Tresseme coupons didn't work out the way you wanted them to.  It was even better when the STL came by and said I will need to double check the receipts of guests who "forgot to use their coupons".


Oh shit you got those people too? We had some shelf clearers try to do that to the front end


----------



## desertcoyote (Oct 8, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Oh shit you got those people too? We had some shelf clearers try to do that to the front end



Yup... they're everywhere.


----------



## zonerimpractical (Oct 9, 2016)

TTOG: You're an amazing person! While zoning toys, I heard a serious ruckus coming from the next aisle over. I discretely walked over to check out what was going on, and I saw you and your children buried in a mess of hotwheels and stuffed animal chairs strewn about on the floor. Several minutes later, when I dreadfully walked back into that aisle to fix the mess you had created, I was astonished by what I saw: the aisle was perfect. Immaculate. Not a thing on the ground. Every single one of the probably 40 or so hotwheel packages were back on the proper peg hooks. All of the chairs were put away. Simply amazing. You walked up to me and said, "Hey man, we cleaned up the mess. We don't like to leave messes for others to clean up."

Yee o fantastic guest, come again! Oh and by the way, have you heard of Cartwheel?


----------



## Market Mana (Oct 9, 2016)

TTOG! I'm leaving target soon so I thought it'd be vindicating to do a mass post on my fave guests 

> The "Thank you so much, you just fed my children!" guest

Really? I had another one of you this week. I'm not sure if you _know_ this, but children will always need feeding. I had nothing to do with it and you're not fooling me into thinking I did. I know your sketchy ass did not return $100+ worth of random shit for groceries. I would have gladly continued to deny you if my GSTL wasn't standing right there, someone will eventually catch you at whatever the hell it is you're up to.

> The 'always returns a shit ton of mattress/sofa covers and makeup' guest

I am legitimately sad I'll never figure out what the hell you were doing. I'm also bummed I won't get to see AP confront you!

> The "Pin? HA! This is a credit card. [blank stare]" guest, sometimes also the "Yes, I activated my card. NO, they didn't ask for a pin."

You're an idiot. Why are there so many of you? How do you function on a daily basis - I mean, jesus - how are you even alive?? I can't believe you people are _out on the road_. Learn to read, please.

> The "You look like you're twelve years old." or "Shouldn't you be in school?" guest

1) I'm probably older than most of the other people at the front.
2) What the hell? Half of you don't even say "Hello," before launching into it. There are a lot of you, too. And you're mostly older women, which I guess is a plus because when it's a guy, it just creeps me the hell out. Anyway, I try to take it as a compliment, but your rude ass just comes off as someone barely balancing on the tightline of being sane vs senile.

> The old grumpy guy who grunts when I try to talk to him and rips his card out of the card reader too soon

Go to self checkout. Please. You clearly don't want human interaction, and neither do I when it comes to Spot.

> The women who stare down other women in shorts at SCO like they'd stab them if The Purge were real

You're so preoccupied with handing out dirty looks that you never notice when a POS is open. Another sort of person that shouldn't be allowed to drive.

> The "This was in the clearance section so it's $1 right - Oh, I thought the red dot meant clearance." guest

Why? Why would you think that... If literally no signs say anything about clearance at See Spot / Bullseye? Most of you don't actually fight me for it, but damn. It's. Just. A red sticker.

> The "It's Halloween, so all the Halloween stuff is on clearance right?" (though it also crosses into other holidays) guest

What the actual fuck is wrong with you?? DAY OF decor probably sells a tiny bit more than regular, seeing as a ton of people are having parties.

> Bonus "Well could YOU give ME a special discount?" / "Would you give me a friends and family discount?" guest

Go home. Nobody wants you here. Or anywhere.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 9, 2016)

To those 2 guests. Clean up your mess, get off my beanbag chairs, and get out of my store, oh and take your little dog too.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 10, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To those 2 guests. Clean up your mess, get off my beanbag chairs, and get out of my store, oh and take your little dog too.


Why did I hear that last bit in the voice of the wicked witch from the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## lovecats (Oct 10, 2016)

zonerimpractical said:


> TTOG: You're an amazing person! While zoning toys, I heard a serious ruckus coming from the next aisle over. I discretely walked over to check out what was going on, and I saw you and your children buried in a mess of hotwheels and stuffed animal chairs strewn about on the floor. Several minutes later, when I dreadfully walked back into that aisle to fix the mess you had created, I was astonished by what I saw: the aisle was perfect. Immaculate. Not a thing on the ground. Every single one of the probably 40 or so hotwheel packages were back on the proper peg hooks. All of the chairs were put away. Simply amazing. You walked up to me and said, "Hey man, we cleaned up the mess. We don't like to leave messes for others to clean up."
> 
> Yee o fantastic guest, come again! Oh and by the way, have you heard of Cartwheel?


I had this happen in shoes one night.  I was zoning further down and there were some teenage girls in the first couple of aisles.  I walked past and it was a mess!  Went back to my zoning and went back after they left and they had put everything back where they got it and in the proper places, too!


----------



## lovecats (Oct 10, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOG: Don't tell me I should probably turn on my light. I politely explained that I was on back up. Also rolling your eyes cuz I had to call up the GSA cuz a check didn't go through wasn't appreciated.


We were always told to put our lights on when we went up for backup.  As it slowed down we turned them off.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 10, 2016)

lovecats said:


> Why did I hear that last bit in the voice of the wicked witch from the Wizard of Oz?


At least someone got the reference.


----------



## beautybrand (Oct 10, 2016)

Ttog:  I'm using the bathroom on my lunch break, no name tag, no walkie, no equipment on.  I wash my hands and dry them, when you start washing your hands too.  Then you turn to me as I'm drying my hands and say "I need paper towel" and stick your hands out for me to hand you some.  Like excuse you! I am not your servant!  I'm all about going above and beyond for guests but ONLY when I'm paid to do it.  Get off your high horse lady, I should've just said "okay, the dispenser is right here!" and just walked away.  It irritates me so much thinking back on this and realizing how entitled people can be.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2016)

She'd have been SOL at my store.
They did away with paper towels during the last remodel because of all the trash & have hand-dryers & self-flushing toilets.
I'm waiting to go to the sensor faucets next.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 10, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Ttog:  I'm using the bathroom on my lunch break, no name tag, no walkie, no equipment on.  I wash my hands and dry them, when you start washing your hands too.  Then you turn to me as I'm drying my hands and say "I need paper towel" and stick your hands out for me to hand you some.  Like excuse you! I am not your servant!  I'm all about going above and beyond for guests but ONLY when I'm paid to do it.  Get off your high horse lady, I should've just said "okay, the dispenser is right here!" and just walked away.  It irritates me so much thinking back on this and realizing how entitled people can be.


Bitch probably makes people flush for her too


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 10, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> She'd have been SOL at my store.
> They did away with paper towels during the last remodel because of all the trash & have hand-dryers & self-flushing toilets.
> I'm waiting to go to the sensor faucets next.


We already have them. You have about 30 seconds before the water turns to liquid fire.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 10, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ttog in toys, I don't know why but it was extremely satisfying when you were like "don't even THINK about asking for anything!" when your kid was throwing a fit because you wouldn't buy him pokemon cards. I love seeing bratty children not get what they want



It is strangely satisfying. I think bc working at Target you get the parents who give in.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 10, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Ttog:  I'm using the bathroom on my lunch break, no name tag, no walkie, no equipment on.  I wash my hands and dry them, when you start washing your hands too.  Then you turn to me as I'm drying my hands and say "I need paper towel" and stick your hands out for me to hand you some.  Like excuse you! I am not your servant!  I'm all about going above and beyond for guests but ONLY when I'm paid to do it.  Get off your high horse lady, I should've just said "okay, the dispenser is right here!" and just walked away.  It irritates me so much thinking back on this and realizing how entitled people can be.



You actually got it for her?


----------



## beautybrand (Oct 10, 2016)

HRZone said:


> You actually got it for her?


I did because I'm a nice person who caved under pressure! Lol but really I was just so caught off guard and it all happened so fast.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2016)

And that's what they're counting on.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 10, 2016)

TTOG. no for the fifth fucking time we do not carry the vicks vapoinhaler. You come in at least once a month looking for it, and guess what : the answer hasn't changed. So don't get pissy with me or my coworker. Don't let the door hit you in your rude ass.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 11, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. no for the fifth fucking time we do not carry the vicks vapoinhaler. You come in at least once a month looking for it, and guess what : the answer hasn't changed. So don't get pissy with me or my coworker. Don't let the door hit you in your rude ass.



I'm sorry this isn't an item we carry in the store. But you can get free shipping with your red card when you order it online at Target.com -_ have a nice day!_


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

TTOG: if you need THAT much help with self-checkout, maybe you should stick to manned registers.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2016)

TTOG If the first thing you say is "they always honor the price", then exactly how often are you in here finding price adjustments?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 11, 2016)

TTOG:

When you came in to return the wrinkled-as-shit shirt that had been hanging out in your backseat for a month I took it back since you had your receipt, then I said "I can send the $10.89 right back to your Visa Card".
Then you lost your fucking mind.
You:  I want cash!
Me:  My register is prompting me to send the money back to your card but if you'd like a gift card I can issue one of those.
You:  If you don't give me cash I'm never shopping here again!
Me: ...
Me: ...
Me:  Maam, I'm just reading what the computer says, it's not giving me an option to issue cash.  I can give you a gift card.
You:  That's ridiculous, I've never been to a store that won't give a cash refund and I'm not about to shop here if that's your policy!
Me:  *wonders why this would be an issue unless she has some kind of return scam thing going on*

I called the LOD to do a cash override.   I just wanted your sorry ass out of my face.  

10 bucks.  She was going to stop shopping at Target over getting 1o bucks sent back to her debit card.

Some people are NOT happy unless they're being ugly.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 12, 2016)

Hell, I would have given her the card and asked her to make her promise never to return in writing.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2016)

I've had people flip their shit over a .60 upcharge for soy milk.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 12, 2016)

TTOShoplifter: This is the 7th time you've been in the district. Two apprehensions later and you STILL haven't learned? Can't wait to slap the silver bracelets on you!


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 12, 2016)

Funny I just had a lady at SCO about flip tits for something similar to a .60 cent upcharge.

She claimed the bread she wanted was "$2.29" and not "$3.29" (this is a crock of shit already I was thinking) and she got mad because she didn't wanna pay that. I put it in the stray bin for her as she stormed back to check the price and said "Actually the price says it should be 80 cents less!" and I just look at the screen for a good 10 seconds and just gave in. She wanted to force me back there but I told her I couldn't I had to watch SCO. God, I hate people who decide to make self checkouts even MORE difficult. After I changed it without a word she very sternly told me she didn't wanna get ME in trouble for false advertising. Bitch... I swear to God lol.

It was an older lady, probably a grandma in her 50s. I've come to realize everyone in my town is nice. It's always the ones from the cities near me that come here for the lower food tax and the "quieter smaller, less busy Super Target" that act like pieces of poop and disturb the peace we've set up before they arrived.



lovecats said:


> We were always told to put our lights on when we went up for backup.  As it slowed down we turned them off.



I wish our back ups did that. Sadly, they always have to get back to their task ASAP because we can't schedule more than the bare essentials right now. I should feel lucky I guess because they schedule me lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 13, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> When you came in to return the wrinkled-as-shit shirt that had been hanging out in your backseat for a month I took it back since you had your receipt, then I said "I can send the $10.89 right back to your Visa Card".
> Then you lost your fucking mind.
> ...



I'm sorry but it doesn't give me that option. Would you prefer that I cancel your return?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 13, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> I'm sorry but it doesn't give me that option. Would you prefer that I cancel your return?



I wouldn't really say that out loud but it would be screaming inside my head.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Oct 13, 2016)

Yesterday I had a lady freak the fuck out over a kitchen appliance that rang up over 40 dollars more and I just laughed... She seemed to have thought I was laughing WITH her and not AT her.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 13, 2016)

To every single guest who's been calling toys, for the last god damned time, we don't have Speak Out or Say It or whatever the fuck that game is in stock! I swear to god this is gonna be the new Pie Face


----------



## NKG (Oct 13, 2016)

To all the female guests who demand a male to bring up their furniture to the front when they see me. This isn't 1950. Let me decide if I need help. 

To the guest who thought I was hiding the $1 nail polish because Target and Walmart are completely the same. After explaining twice that if she wants a bargin to check the clearance end caps she made sure to come back and tell me she found one for 98 cents (basically that I was lying and hiding them).... you can get out of my face now.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 13, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To every single guest who's been calling toys, for the last god damned time, we don't have Speak Out or Say It or whatever the fuck that game is in stock! I swear to god this is gonna be the new Pie Face



I'm kind of upset about it... months ago I predicted to my coworkers that Wet Head(?) was gonna be this year's dumb game. And then this showed up. Lol.

And now there's Pie Face Showdown or whatever.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> I'm kind of upset about it... months ago I predicted to my coworkers that Wet Head(?) was gonna be this year's dumb game. And then this showed up. Lol.
> 
> And now there's Pie Face Showdown or whatever.


There's still time. Markiplier made a video with Wet Head so there's the possibility it'll become a YouTube trend (or it already is). I can see it being a popular dirty/secret Santa gift.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 14, 2016)

TTOG: read the damn coupon next time. It CLEARLY says "Walgreens or participating independent pharmacies." CVS is most definitely NOT an "independent pharmacy." I don't appreciate you telling my boss that "that girl (me) lied to me (you) when she (I) said there weren't any coupons for your medicine." I CLEARLY told you there weren't any you could use AT OUR PHARMACY! Trust me, I deal with these types of things on the daily, I know how they work. If it says "Walgreens or a participating independent pharmacy," it's not going to work at CVS!!! (Or Walmart or any other corporately owned pharmacy,)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 14, 2016)

TTOG: In what world is it OK for you to allow your two kids to play behind the fully functional register and push all the buttons they wanted. I would have given you a pass if you had been distracted, but you were playing along and saying "oh, do you have a receipt for me?" Also, don't yell at me for asking your kids not to play behind there, saying they weren't doing anything wrong; they hit the power button, causing the register to shut-down; control your damn kids better!


----------



## loser girl (Oct 14, 2016)

TTOG   you tried to use your red card today and wondered why it was unable to accept it.    Hmmmmm  maybe because you reported it stolen.  How stupid are you?   And you didnt have to yell at me when your ice cream bars rang up wrong.  Go shop at WalMart.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOG: In what world is it OK for you to allow your two kids to play behind the fully functional register and push all the buttons they wanted. I would have given you a pass if you had been distracted, but you were playing along and saying "oh, do you have a receipt for me?" Also, don't yell at me for asking your kids not to play behind there, saying they weren't doing anything wrong; they hit the power button, causing the register to shut-down; control your damn kids better!


This.
Reminds me of the time I was ringing up a Back-to-College order of several hundred dollars & was ALMOST finished when my register shut down.
I looked down to see a four-ish looking kid with his finger on the kill switch.
When his mom saw what had happened, she said 'Oopsie' with a goofy grin as I had to move everything over to another register to start all over again.
The college mom did a good job ripping her a new one, tho.


----------



## Greenie (Oct 17, 2016)

TTOG: I didn't need to have your cell phone shoved in my face showing a picture of a toddler's pubic area. I believed you that the wipes didn't work properly. No need to prove it. Really. No. Need. At. All.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 17, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To all the female guests who demand a male to bring up their furniture to the front when they see me. This isn't 1950. Let me decide if I need help.


AMEN


----------



## OneGoodEar (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you for your patience when I had to count the correct change using my calculator. Story: I was getting frustrated at the cash register for its slow response so I accidentally pressed the same key twice, resulting in the erroneous number for the change to be given out. The change was $80 when it was supposed to be $65.46. Not being a math major, I couldn't get the right number in my head. So I used my phone's calculator app for the right change. Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 17, 2016)

To that one asshole on the phone, if I say we don't have any Hatchimals left in stock, then I mean it and you don't need to pull the "but did you really LOOK" line on me.
Same for everyone who won't stop calling about that dumb Speak Out game


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 19, 2016)

And for today,
To that one horrible mother, SHAME on you for stealing 500 dollars worth of stuff while your six children were present. What the fuck did you think you were doing? 
This is the second time the cops have come to my store this week


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOG or.. erm... ex Team Members that feel instant entitlement to tell you they worked at Target for x-years and will either make your job there a living hell or try to be the hero of the day... Leaving me feeling bad or embarrassed lol. I'm sure I've serviced many other target team members that learned to blend into customers well and didn't feel the urgent desire to let the entire world know they used to work at this or that Target.

This meme comes to mind


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 19, 2016)

TTGoGs: Fuck all 3 of you. I don't give 3 shots that "we're losing sales" because I won't tear open a box or shrink-wrap for you to see how stable a table is. We'd be losing the sale anyway because there's a good chance you wouldn't want to buy, and then we'd be forced to defect out a perfectly good set. I showed you the exact item on display; it's not going to be any different in the box.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 19, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTGoGs: Fuck all 3 of you. I don't give 3 shots that "we're losing sales" because I won't tear open a box or shrink-wrap for you to see how stable a table is. We'd be losing the sale anyway because there's a good chance you wouldn't want to buy, and then we'd be forced to defect out a perfectly good set. I showed you the exact item on display; it's not going to be any different in the box.


I hate that so much. They always try to pull that on me with the fitbits and always demand that I rip the spider wrap off and take it out of the box. Hahaha bitch no


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOG: You wanted to know if we had a clothing item in a size small. We had every size but a small. You said the manager at our sister store told you we have one. I explained our inventory system taking a while to update; we coulda sold the small an hour ago. You said what about returns? I said I just collected the returns/reshop from the service desk and checked the fitting room where I'm standing and we don't have a small. Then you asked for my name and said I'm clearly not interested in helping you, so I should put someone else on. I said my coworker is next to me and can confirm what I just told you. I'm not sure what else I can do for you. Then you ask if I want the item #. I said if you'd like to give it to me, go ahead (even though I knew exactly which item you meant). You then hung up on me. What did you want me to do???


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 21, 2016)

To that one guest,
Maybe I have misophonia or something but hearing you repeatedly squeaking your shoes on the wet floor on purpose made my fucking blood boil. I was already tired and cranky and that just made it worse.
To that one couponer,
If you must participate in bizzare coupon in habits can you maybe try to keep organized? I don't have time to stand there while you search countless third party coupon websites on your phone just for a fucking decorative pillow. You even found one for walmart and tried to play dumb with me when I explained that to you. My zone suffered pretty badly as a result of this half hour bullshit


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2016)

TTOG: no, you can't use your CVS coupon on your Target store items just because you're checking out at the pharmacy. I don't care if the sign says "CVS pharmacy," A) they're Target store items & B) all sales still go through the Target registers. And no, I won't get the store manager to "override it" because he CAN'T. 

And likewise, TTOG: no, you can't use your $10 off Target coupon on your prescription. The coupon clearly states "$10 off a Target store purchase" and your prescription is a CVS item. And no, I won't get the store manager to override it because he CAN'T.


----------



## NKG (Oct 22, 2016)

Ok mines not a bad guest interaction but-

Im in electronics and I hear this guy tell his wife " ill be in electronics, meet me at 4:00 hours" He see's me then explains that electronics is their base location and he's meeting her at 4:00 hours. Im like "Sir, your aware that's 4 am? Im pretty sure we're not open at 4 am."  If your gonna be cute at least know military time. I think he meant 16:00. Lol


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 22, 2016)

TTOG: I turned around to grab some shirts from my cart, but it was gone. Another cart with 2 shirts was sitting there. I ran out into the aisle and tapped her on the shoulder and told her I think you have my cart. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 23, 2016)

To that one guest, no, we will never carry WhoWhatWear in our store. Don't give me that "but can't you just check the BACK?", "can't you see when you're getting it in?" fuckery. I even told you about another closeby store that carries it in their softlines section but you insisted that we had to have it just because you saw one single item that someone returned. I told you that sometimes we get returns of them but naturally you didn't believe me


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> naturally you didn't believe me


Why should I believe a retail worker?


----------



## Bosch (Oct 23, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one guest, no, we will never carry WhoWhatWear in our store. Don't give me that "but can't you just check the BACK?", "can't you see when you're getting it in?" fuckery. I even told you about another closeby store that carries it in their softlines section but you insisted that we had to have it just because you saw one single item that someone returned. I told you that sometimes we get returns of them but naturally you didn't believe me



You don't have to believe me but I am not going to look for something we don't have, have a nice day..


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2016)

Like the Starbucks snob who kept looking for a particular tumbler we sold out of weeks ago.
She INSISTED we were holding some in the back & she would keep coming back until we put them out.
After the third visit, when I told her they were sold out & we wouldn't be getting any more, she sighed heavily & said "Well, I guess I'll check a REAL Starbucks then!"
You do that, bitch.
In the meantime, you're getting decaf.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Like the Starbucks snob who kept looking for a particular tumbler we sold out of weeks ago.
> She INSISTED we were holding some in the back & she would keep coming back until we put them out.
> After the third visit, when I told her they were sold out & we wouldn't be getting any more, she sighed heavily & said "Well, I guess I'll check a REAL Starbucks then!"
> You do that, bitch.
> In the meantime, you're getting decaf.


I hope she likes that walk-in


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2016)

*me walks by nonchalantly with a bottle of degreaser


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 24, 2016)

TTOG, you were parked next to the cart return, yet left your cart between it and your car. I LMAO when you backed out and pulled the cart along with you. I hope it left a nice long scratch along the side of your car when it got stuck on the end of the cart return.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 24, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ok mines not a bad guest interaction but-
> 
> Im in electronics and I hear this guy tell his wife " ill be in electronics, meet me at 4:00 hours" He see's me then explains that electronics is their base location and he's meeting her at 4:00 hours. Im like "Sir, your aware that's 4 am? Im pretty sure we're not open at 4 am."  If your gonna be cute at least know military time. I think he meant 16:00. Lol


I had a guest ask me once if the time on a fax was "maybe in military time." I told her it wouldn't matter because 11:30am in military time is still 11:30. She was insisting her doctor had sent the fax before they closed the night before (and not when she called at 11am,) and what doctor's office closes at midnight???


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 24, 2016)

To that one guest, I didnt especially appreciate you standing so close to me and breathing on me while I was doing tables and staring at me before awkwardly asking which items were on sale aaaand continuing to stay there after I told you. Why look for clothes that are on sale when you can get some fucking social skills for free?


----------



## Pale (Oct 25, 2016)

Fellow guest that needs help finding something while I'm on my break. Please do not follow me, while I have earphones in, nametag off, and am clearly shopping. I will not help you, The 3 other employees in the immediate vicinity can help you. I understand I can be nice, and help you. But nah, I don't feel like it.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2016)

To those two Basic White Girls: I'm sure you thought you were being cute wishing you had a job 'as boring' as mine because your life is SOOOOOOOOOOOO complicated with school, shopping, social life & whatnot.
Did I startle you out of your reverie when I slapped down the three inch thick recipe card ring on the counter & asked you how quick you could memorize all those drinks? Good.
It may not be rocket science but a morning rush of everyone wanting a different drink made to their particular specs is ANYTHING but boring.
Now take your little-girl lattes & run along; some of us are busy adulting.
Hope you like decaf.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 25, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To those two Basic White Girls: I'm sure you thought you were being cute wishing you had a job 'as boring' as mine because your life is SOOOOOOOOOOOO complicated with school, shopping, social life & whatnot.
> Did I startle you out of your reverie when I slapped down the three inch thick recipe card ring on the counter & asked you how quick you could memorize all those drinks? Good.
> It may not be rocket science but a morning rush of everyone wanting a different drink made to their particular specs is ANYTHING but boring.
> Now take your little-girl lattes & run along; some of us are busy adulting.
> Hope you like decaf.


Huh must be the annoying girls who kept coming to my store during back to college and kept squealing and taking selfies in home dec/furniture


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one guest, no, we will never carry WhoWhatWear in our store.



We have this problem with Knox Rose. There is a low-volume store literally down the street from mine that carries that brand, so we often get their returns. Guests come in all the time like "Knox Rose?" "Where's the Knox Rose??" and then think I'm a moron when I tell them our store does not carry this brand.


----------



## Cooliobum (Oct 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Bitch probably makes people flush for her too


i will walk into the women's restroom to do the check up and ALL the toilets will be full


----------



## Pale (Oct 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one asshole on the phone, if I say we don't have any Hatchimals left in stock, then I mean it and you don't need to pull the "but did you really LOOK" line on me.
> Same for everyone who won't stop calling about that dumb Speak Out game


Eugh, just got a group of bratty kids today screaming because we completely sold out of hatchimals. Reminds me why I will likely never have children.


----------



## Pale (Oct 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one guest, you were hot. Please come back when I dont look like shit though. Why do all the attractive people have to come in when I look visibly tired and cranky and my hair is a mess and I didn't have time to do my makeup D:


As a male hardlines TM, this. So much this, besides the makeup. I have to be low-key when hot customers come in because everybody looks at the male workers when hot girls are around. Nice being Bi though, when a hot dude comes around nobody expects a thing.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 25, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> We have this problem with Knox Rose. There is a low-volume store literally down the street from mine that carries that brand, so we often get their returns. Guests come in all the time like "Knox Rose?" "Where's the Knox Rose??" and then think I'm a moron when I tell them our store does not carry this brand.



I feel ya.


----------



## NKG (Oct 25, 2016)

I had a guest come in asking for a cord for their landline phone  and a calling card today. I swore I traveled to 1990....

Calling card people made me explain everything twice and still didn't understand what I said. You can go back to costco since thats the only thing you kept saying.


----------



## Pale (Oct 25, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> To all'y'all rude ass guests:
> 
> When I say "Thanks for coming in, here's your receipt, have a great day" you need to STOP grunting at me.
> Say YOU TOO or THANKS or MY HEMORRHOIDS HURT but don't fucking grunt at me!


I feel the need to tell you, what you said cracked me up and my friends are wondering why the fuck im tearing up, red faced, and choking at my laptop.


----------



## KingBear (Oct 25, 2016)

TTOG who insisted on the $1 tip for helping you to your car, to the point where you just walked by me and slipped it into my pocket so I wouldn't have to touch it or acknowledge it: I'm gonna acknowledge it. Thanks, you stubborn nice person.


----------



## Pale (Oct 25, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TTOG who insisted on the $1 tip for helping you to your car, to the point where you just walked by me and slipped it into my pocket so I wouldn't have to touch it or acknowledge it: I'm gonna acknowledge it. Thanks, you stubborn nice person.


I wish this happens to me some day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 26, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TTOG who insisted on the $1 tip for helping you to your car, to the point where you just walked by me and slipped it into my pocket so I wouldn't have to touch it or acknowledge it: I'm gonna acknowledge it. Thanks, you stubborn nice person.


We seriously need more people like this. There are too many people who wouldn't even think about tipping someone for helping them to their car and it used to be the norm.

Although, putting it in your pocket might be kind of creepy, depending on the guest


----------



## HRZone (Oct 26, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Huh must be the annoying girls who kept coming to my store during back to college and kept squealing and taking selfies in home dec/furniture



On my breaks I love my stores wifi. When it brings in my fellow millenials who seem to thrive on drawing attention to themselves I want it off.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 26, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Although, putting it in your pocket might be kind of creepy, depending on the guest



Yeah! Moment of truth: front pocket or butt pocket?

In all seriousness it sounds innocent enough


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Although, putting it in your pocket might be kind of creepy, depending on the guest


Or cleavage


----------



## lovecats (Oct 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Or cleavage


Depends on if the guest was male and how good looking he was .


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 26, 2016)

To Every Guest Ever.. Yes, you really only need to text the coupon code to 827438. No, I PROMISE you don't need an area code or an extra number. It will work, trust me. Just try it.

And to that one specific woman.. no it is not illegal for you to text a number without an area code.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 26, 2016)

To every guest who shops in shoes: how f*cking hard is it to put them away? If you can find the time to pull them out of the box and put them on.. you can put them away... I aint your momma.. there's a reason why I choose to do shoes last.. you guys are f*cking slobs.


----------



## NPC (Oct 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Or cleavage



I'd be offended if it was only a dollar.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ttog: Yes, if you are acting shady, we will treat you like you are trying to pull something shady. Also, I don't care what your reasoning is, demanding multiple transactions for your huge pile of coupons is shady.


----------



## Pale (Oct 26, 2016)

List from just today.
TTOG, No I will not help you bring things out to your car while I'm a backup to the lanes in the middle of our busy period.
TTOG, Do not grab my shoulder when I don't know you, attempt to crack a stupid joke, and walk off.
TTOG, Do not come up to me, on lane 13 when customer service is 1-4, and attempt to return something.
And for my final one, which pissed me off, Do not, I repeat, DO NOT, Grab that one thing everyone is rushing to get off of my pull as soon as i walk out of the stock room. I won't hesitate to treat you as an aggressive customer and ask you to leave.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 27, 2016)

TTOG: Yes, you will still have to go to the end of the line and wait if you go to another lane
To that same guest, I really don't care if you're in a hurry, don't dump your items in front of me and try to scan them yourself while I'm helping the guest in front of you


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 27, 2016)

TTOG: Thank you for helping the elderly guest who insisted on having his 4 cases of soda bagged the other day.

TTOG: I've called a manager, they know to come and assist us; Asking: "Why can't they hurry up?" when the front end is getting slammed with lines and crowds won't make them come any faster.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 27, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: I've called a manager, they know to come and assist us; Asking: "Why can't they hurry up?" when the front end is getting slammed with lines and crowds won't make them come any faster.



This bugs the crap out of me when guests do this... we've been having 2 GSA's scheduled lately and they still can't always help right away.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 27, 2016)

popper213 said:


> This bugs the crap out of me when guests do this... we've been having 2 GSA's scheduled lately and they still can't always help right away.


Sa me with my store. I'm thinking: 'Trust me, I would love if the GSTL came running the second a light came on, but it doesn't work like that. And if you get any snottier with me, I won't even apologize for having to wait.'


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 27, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Sa me with my store. I'm thinking: 'Trust me, I would love if the GSTL came running the second a light came on, but it doesn't work like that. And if you get any snottier with me, I won't even apologize for having to wait.'



Great minds think alike. I'm not gonna give you what you want if your nasty. Just saying.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> And if you get any snottier with me, I won't even apologize for having to wait.'


Do that at my Starbucks counter & you'll get decaf.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Do that at my Starbucks counter & you'll get decaf.



And a trip to the freezer.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2016)

To that one guest: I'm glad you liked your coffee but I'm on break & don't feel like discussing your drink choices at length. 'Break' means just that: break from 'work'. Your drink is 'work'.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 27, 2016)

To every impatient guest that has supposedly stood in line for "20 minutes" (BS, it's more like 5) I'm not the only lane open. We also have self checkouts. If you don't like to wait, MOVE to another line.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 28, 2016)

TTOG: You and your daughter were very pleasant and the transaction was going so well. Then I totaled you out. You gave me $10 and then proceeded to clumsily count out the remaining  $40 in coins, thus killing my score and making the guests behind you angry.

The words that were exploding in my mind as you lefT cannot be repeated


----------



## HRZone (Oct 28, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: You and your daughter were very pleasant and the transaction was going so well. Then I totaled you out. You gave me $10 and then proceeded to clumsily count out the remaining  $40 in coins, thus killing my score and making the guests behind you angry.
> 
> The words that were exploding in my mind as you lefT cannot be repeated



Your store still has the speed score? Target got rid of it


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 28, 2016)

To that one guest, I really appreciate you leaving a carton of ice cream and five frozen meals in the middle of shoes. having to throw that out was awesome and it really made my night.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 28, 2016)

To that one guest: Tell your little brat to stop banging on the door when I am using the restroom. The door was locked for a reason.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 29, 2016)

HRZone said:


> To that one guest: Tell your little brat to stop banging on the door when I am using the restroom. The door was locked for a reason.


At least they didn't try to crawl under the door...


----------



## Pale (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOG, Thank you for understanding that we were for some reason cleared out of ALL change and bills, and not being in a hurry. TTOGuests behind her, thank you for being a group of older women that just sat there and chatted with us while the GSA took his sweet fucking time to get the bills and change. I would gladly welcome you all back and help you with whatever you need.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOG: no, I can't break a hundred for your travel size toothpaste. You had a number of smaller bills in your wallet, don't try and pull that sketchy shit with me.


----------



## NKG (Oct 29, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, I can't break a hundred for your travel size toothpaste. You had a number of smaller bills in your wallet, don't try and pull that sketchy shit with me.



I had a guy do this tonight on the lanes for a snickers  I told him ill try my best to give you large bills. I always ask the bank for 5 twentys when I do a withdrawal because I know how annoying that is. I once worked in a restaurant and people would do that all the time. We had to ask Subway couple doors down to break people's  hundreds.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOG: placing items you don't want anymore in random places around the store isn't "job security"


----------



## lovecats (Oct 29, 2016)

popper213 said:


> And a trip to the freezer.


I hear there's plenty of degreaser.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 29, 2016)

To the lovely individual who attempted return fraud and left an enormous pile of Sonicare toothbrushes in my reshop, why don't you buy some to fornication with yourself instead?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 29, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Your store still has the speed score? Target got rid of it


We got rid of it as well, but when i first started it was still a thing


----------



## NKG (Oct 30, 2016)

Ttog- screaming that your friend is stealing merchandise as a joke is not funny and causes unwanted attention. I didn't even look up because you were looking for attention and who tells someone they are stealing. If you dont stop, ill bring security over and you can explain why I called him over. Homie don't play dat.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 30, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, I can't break a hundred for your travel size toothpaste. You had a number of smaller bills in your wallet, don't try and pull that sketchy shit with me.


Had a guy try that with me and he actually tried to reach into the register to grab his 100 back. I slapped his hand, gave him his change and told him to leave lol. He just went to guest services to return the item.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 30, 2016)

TTO Local Boarding School: Please stop sending us six bus loads of kids all at the same time. I can only make so many PMR's at a time.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 30, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTO Local Boarding School: Please stop sending us six bus loads of kids all at the same time. I can only make so many PMR's at a time.


God those are the worst. we had this rich people school from out of state come in and those little shits stole stuff from cosmetics and softlines and left the store in ruins


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 30, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> God those are the worst. we had this rich people school from out of state come in and those little shits stole stuff from cosmetics and softlines and left the store in ruins


Sounds like exactly what we deal with. They send bus loads of kids about once a month so they can shop. They always trash the place and give me mountains of cases to type up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Had a guy try that with me and he actually tried to reach into the register to grab his 100 back. I slapped his hand, gave him his change and told him to leave lol. He just went to guest services to return the item.


I told him before I even opened the register that I couldn't break the hundred. We had just requested $$$, so I knew I couldn't.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 31, 2016)

TTOG:

No, the sign said 30% off with Cartwheel.  WITH CARTWHEEL.
You can threaten to not buy anything all you want, it's still not going to change the fucking sign.
If you don't want to put the app on your phone, and you don't want me to sign into a my device and get the cartwheel sale for you, then fuck you buddy.  I'm not easily intimidated and your $21.00 ain't gonna make or break us.

Hope you had fun at Wal-Mart.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 31, 2016)

Had a man today freak out because he bought diapers that didnt advertise the free gift card. He demanded we put up the ad signs immediately, I ignored him and told him I am glad you saved money on your purchase and walked away.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 1, 2016)

TTOG: I can get past the fact that you looked and sounded like a zombie. What I can't get over is why you didn't set your giant mattress pad back in the cart and grab your bag of 2 liter soda bottles with both hands rather than just a finger. 
The aftermath was enormous and very sticky.


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 1, 2016)

TTOG: I would appreciate if you never called again screaming "hashtag dicks out for harambe" into the telephone   Thank you! These prank callers call all the fucking time! It's always stupid shit that wastes time. We have to make other paying guests wait for assistance because of these non-paying prank callers. I wish we could just block their number because it's always the same one.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 1, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOG: I would appreciate if you never called again screaming "hashtag dicks out for harambe" into the telephone   Thank you! These prank callers call all the fucking time! It's always stupid shit that wastes time. We have to make other paying guests wait for assistance because of these non-paying prank callers. I wish we could just block their number because it's always the same one.




So prank calling is still a thing even in this time of caller ID and call block?
WTF?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> So prank calling is still a thing even in this time of caller ID and call block?
> WTF?


And they have to get through the recorded menu before they even get to talk to someone.  I suppose that is the only way for them to remain unblocked and anonymous.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2016)

TTOG: the sign clearly states "$5 gift card when you buy 2," not "buy 2, get 1 free." The price for 3 is $37.47 with a $5 gc, not $24.98. I'll ring up 2 so you can get the $5 gc, then do a separate transaction so you can use the gc on the 3rd (which will make it $7.49.) That's the best I can do.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 1, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOG: I would appreciate if you never called again screaming "hashtag dicks out for harambe" into the telephone   Thank you! These prank callers call all the fucking time! It's always stupid shit that wastes time. We have to make other paying guests wait for assistance because of these non-paying prank callers. I wish we could just block their number because it's always the same one.



O.M.G. YES! It's one of the things that stresses me out the most about FRO shifts. I can't get a thing done because these people keep calling. One in particular kept calling and making everyone uncomfortable, and we were told to transfer to the LOD right away, but he always hung up first. Once we had an SRTL/ETL actually answer the phone (haha) when he called.  They were able to get the cops involved that time. It's crazy the kind sh*t we put up with.


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 1, 2016)

I wish we could block the number or have them come in to the store and do something stupid to get kicked out permanently. They are so annoying. They're these 15-16 year old girls.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 1, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> I wish we could block the number or have them come in to the store and do something stupid to get kicked out permanently. They are so annoying. They're these 15-16 year old girls.



We have those too, although I think ours are like 11-13 ish. Once during a storm one of them called and was like "the water's rising, what should I do? I got sandbags piled up, but the water's coming into the house..." on and on this went. The girl answering the phone doesn't normally work FRO and got the LOD involved. He was like I'll have the police come to your house. The girl freaked out and was like um no that's ok and hung up. Seriously don't these kids have anything better to do?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 1, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOG: I would appreciate if you never called again screaming "hashtag dicks out for harambe" into the telephone   Thank you! These prank callers call all the fucking time! It's always stupid shit that wastes time. We have to make other paying guests wait for assistance because of these non-paying prank callers. I wish we could just block their number because it's always the same one.


People prank call the guest services desk all the time at my store. we had someone call them insisting that they ran out of toilet paper in the restroom but when they went in to check there wasn't even anyone in the restroom


----------



## HRZone (Nov 1, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: the sign clearly states "$5 gift card when you buy 2," not "buy 2, get 1 free." The price for 3 is $37.47 with a $5 gc, not $24.98. I'll ring up 2 so you can get the $5 gc, then do a separate transaction so you can use the gc on the 3rd (which will make it $7.49.) That's the best I can do.



I wouldnt even do that. Use it on a seperate store trip


----------



## Pale (Nov 1, 2016)

Ttog that demanded to get in the store 30 minutes before we opened for the clearenced candy. Kindly fuck off.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2016)

TTOG: leaving your cart "in line" and walking away to do more shopping does NOT save your place, despite what you may think. You were nowhere near it, so naturally, I helped the Next person in line. Throwing a tantrum like a 3 year old was totally uncalled for, especially since I was basically handing the guest who was originally behind you his change and receipt when you finally showed back up.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 1, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Ttog that demanded to get in the store 30 minutes before we opened for the clearenced candy. Kindly fuck off.




Here is a bag of fucks I give. 



It's empty!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2016)

HRZone said:


> I wouldnt even do that. Use it on a seperate store trip


Usually, I would say the same, but it was a mom and her "slow" son and she seemed to be teaching him how to shop independently, so I made an exception....


----------



## Kartman (Nov 1, 2016)

Necks...
Snap...
Like twigs...


Just saying.


----------



## Pale (Nov 2, 2016)

Ttog that wasted 20 minutes of my time because your 20% off coupon wasnt what you wanted because not all of your items counted. Fuck you and your couch.


----------



## NKG (Nov 2, 2016)

Ttog- I get kids need discipline. I get as a parent you need to yell but seriously the way you were talking to your kid was uncalled for. As a parent you need to show patience even when they are being bad. I had to walk away to prevent myself from yelling at you.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 2, 2016)

TTOG, just leave.

This woman is the first person to freak out over saving money. She bought diapers not knowing they came with a 10 dollar gift card for purchasing two. However the little sticky note denoting it comes with a gift card was missing (they end up all over the store, it just happens, I know you guys deal with it too)

Mind you shes already paid for her stuff, she proceeds to ream out everyone near her for the sale sign not being on the diapers. Woman, dont tell me "How you would run the department" you are my least favorite type of guest. The 30 year old woman with four kids and no control at home so you come to Target to boss us around.

Take your gift card and GTFO


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 3, 2016)

TTOG who showed up to stand outside over an hour before open... please don't bother the TMs coming in to work, not on the clock yet, or the overnighters leaving work, also not on the clock, about whether or not we have hatchimals.


----------



## beautybrand (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh. My. God.  Don't tell me it's "crap" when two different scents of dish soap are two different prices.  I literally have no control over that.  And don't scream at me that "I go to Walmart and the two are each the same price." Alright, we do price match so I could do that for you. "I'm not pricing matching this!"  Alright then I'll put them back for you. *runs away*  I'm sorry to the cashier I ditched so I didn't have to deal with that guest anymore.  

Also screw you old lady! Don't yell at me and say "Excuse me, this is terrible service!" Because you have to wait in line and have two. whole. people (with small orders) ahead of you.  I had a backup coming but definitely not directing you that way, hope you enjoy the wait.


----------



## Pale (Nov 3, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Oh. My. God.  Don't tell me it's "crap" when two different scents of dish soap are two different prices.  I literally have no control over that.  And don't scream at me that "I go to Walmart and the two are each the same price." Alright, we do price match so I could do that for you. "I'm not pricing matching this!"  Alright then I'll put them back for you. *runs away*  I'm sorry to the cashier I ditched so I didn't have to deal with that guest anymore.
> 
> Also screw you old lady! Don't yell at me and say "Excuse me, this is terrible service!" Because you have to wait in line and have two. whole. people (with small orders) ahead of you.  I had a backup coming but definitely not directing you to tway, hope you enjoy the wait.


Fucking hate when that happens. And It's always the older ladies aswell. I won't mind helping you with price matching or directing you to an open lane if you're nice to me. But the second that pull that "I need to be your main priority because I'm old" shit is when I stop caring. I respect old people, but the ones who demand to be pampered can fuck off.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 3, 2016)

To that one guest who asked if we have any pretty bras for people who have big boobs......you know? I wish we did too.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 3, 2016)

TTOG:

When you allow your teenaged kids to  violently throw shit on the counter and give me smart assed looks, you're not about to get a smile or hi outta me.  You'll get an exasperated snort and some side shade at those rude motherfuckers you calved.

Seriously, this is Target, not a fucking barn.  
Have a LOVELY day.  
</snark>


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2016)

Teenager with face buried in phone: "Can I get a Grande caramel frappucino?"
Me: "I dunno. CAN you?"
Teen looks up exasperated: "MAY I have a Grande caramel frappucino, PLEASE?"
Me: "Why yes, yes you may."
*cue muffled laughter from mom, face also buried in HER phone


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 4, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> Oh. My. God.  Don't tell me it's "crap" when two different scents of dish soap are two different prices.  I literally have no control over that.  And don't scream at me that "I go to Walmart and the two are each the same price." Alright, we do price match so I could do that for you. "I'm not pricing matching this!"  Alright then I'll put them back for you. *runs away*  I'm sorry to the cashier I ditched so I didn't have to deal with that guest anymore.
> 
> Also screw you old lady! Don't yell at me and say "Excuse me, this is terrible service!" Because you have to wait in line and have two. whole. people (with small orders) ahead of you.  I had a backup coming but definitely not directing you that way, hope you enjoy the wait.


Sounds like the lady that came through my lane the other day screaming at me because she didn't get her gift card. God, what a nightmare.


----------



## calimero (Nov 4, 2016)

Ttog: what's wrong with you ? You lay your infant son on the carpet by the shoe area while you talk on your phone ...it is so nasty , and he was chewing on something ...


----------



## HRZone (Nov 4, 2016)

TTOG when one of our 18 year old sales floor members has to tell your kids to be careful riding on the bottom of the cart you are pushing, you should know you are a terrible parent. Then to glare at her? She would make a better mom as a teen then you are. Please dont reproduce anymore.


----------



## go ahead (Nov 4, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Teenager with face buried in phone: "Can I get a Grande caramel frappucino?"
> Me: "I dunno. CAN you?"



If you really said that (and I doubt you would) that just wrong, that's rude.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 4, 2016)

go ahead said:


> If you really said that (and I doubt you would) that just wrong, that's rude.




A) You don't know @redeye58 that well, because yes, yes she would say that.
B) She would say it in a way that would funny and could get away with it.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 5, 2016)

go ahead said:


> If you really said that (and I doubt you would) that just wrong, that's rude.


You know what else is rude? Ordering something with your face in a phone.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 5, 2016)

TToG

Fuck you. You ask if we have the new Star Trek blu ray/dvd combo and I check with the MyDevice as your phone rings and you answer. Now I'm kinda standing there awkwardly while you talk on the phone, not looking at me. Finally I catch your eye and shake my head and say we don't have any. You start to walk away and turn around and say "I'm not happy, that means you didn't order enough." Well you know what, we had PLENTY and I would know because I was here at 4am on release day putting the damn things out. If the movie was that important to you come the day of release or preorder it don't get fuckin snippy with me.


----------



## Pale (Nov 5, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> "You start to walk away and turn around and say "I'm not happy, that means you didn't order enough."


I always love it when a guest acts like the store has to cater to their exact needs. Especially if they get rowdy and begin to throw a fit at the age of 35. Just such a satisfying feeling when that happens infront of our AP who asks them to leave and then has to escort them out.


----------



## NKG (Nov 5, 2016)

HRZone said:


> TTOG when one of our 18 year old sales floor members has to tell your kids to br careful riding on the bottom of the cart you are pushing, you should know you are a terrible parent. Then to glare at her? She would make a better mom as a teen then you are. Please dont reproduce anymore.



Ill admit my son has done this and I freaked out the whole time. So I can see both sides of this. However if someone told me to be careful, id probably make him stop.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 5, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ill admit my son has done this and I freaked out the whole time. So I can see both sides of this. However if someone told me to be careful, id probably make him stop.



So why let him do it?


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 5, 2016)

To those asshole guests. Just grow the fuck up, seriously in your mid 20s spraying windex everywhere in market.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 5, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ill admit my son has done this and I freaked out the whole time. So I can see both sides of this. However if someone told me to be careful, id probably make him stop.



There are plenty of ways to let your kid have fun at the store. Him riding on the bottom of the cart is dangerous and there is no reason for it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2016)

go ahead said:


> If you really said that (and I doubt you would) that just wrong, that's rude.


Really did.
And yeh, he was rude.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 5, 2016)

TTOG: Please put all of your items on the belt all at once. Not one item, wait, for me to ring it,  dig in the cart, then another item, wait for me again and so on. It'll make things go A LOT faster.

TTOG: Praise sunshine your husband was with you and very attentive, because I doubt I would've gotten any help from you given that you spent the entire time blabbing to your child's doctor.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 5, 2016)

Ttog, I showed you the Apple charging cables. No shit they cost money. You complained about the prices I showed you the cheapest one we had. I told you that it was the cheapest one. Your response? "So are you going to actually help me? I need an inexpensive one!". Do you think I have a secret stash of 50 cent apple chargers under the floorboards? Oh wait even if I did you'd fuss about those being too expensive as well


----------



## Bosch (Nov 5, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> You know what else is rude? Ordering something with your face in a phone.



I tend to double scan something to see if they notice. Cause most are so in their phone they never notice their bill $10 higher than it should be.

Stupid is expensive..


----------



## Greenie (Nov 5, 2016)

TTOG: I had every lane manned with cashiers. So even if I called for "backup", there's no place to put them.


----------



## Logo (Nov 5, 2016)

TTOG.   PJs are defined as loose clothing worn to bed therefore the  coupon does apply to those jammies that you bought.  Your coupon is prorated we do not give you back the value of the coupon applied on items returned  because its not $ that you spent.  Yes please cut up your redcard and stop shopping at Target.


----------



## RTCry (Nov 6, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> So prank calling is still a thing even in this time of caller ID and call block?
> WTF?



Yes. I had a couple of girls prank call me asking for dildos, etc. The third time they called and asked for some sex toy I said, "I'm not sure. Let me find out and I'll call you back at (their number)." They hung up and stopped.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 6, 2016)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I had every lane manned with cashiers. So even if I called for "backup", there's no place to put them.



Dang, where did you get all those hours?!?!


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 6, 2016)

I hate when I'm Cart Attendant and I'm pushing a line in of carts or trying to organize the line I just pushed in and a family is chit chatting in front of the carts. Yeah no, I'll just wait.

I also hate when people grab a cart and sit there for 30 seconds fumbling through their purse for their phone or wallet and I'm once again just waiting for them to move.

Maybe more understandable, but when moms take a cart and decide to sit at that exact spot to get their children up in the cart while checking their purse for whatever reason. I'll wait because you have a kid to get in the cart, but I just wish you'd move out of the way of everyone, even other guests who have to walk around you because you're hogging the line of carts nearest to the In side of the entrance.


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 6, 2016)

RTCry said:


> Yes. I had a couple of girls prank call me asking for dildos, etc. The third time they called and asked for some sex toy I said, "I'm not sure. Let me find out and I'll call you back at (their number)." They hung up and stopped.



THAT'S ACTUALLY GENIUS!!! We'll have to try that!


----------



## HRZone (Nov 6, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Ttog, I showed you the Apple charging cables. No shit they cost money. You complained about the prices I showed you the cheapest one we had. I told you that it was the cheapest one. Your response? "So are you going to actually help me? I need an inexpensive one!". Do you think I have a secret stash of 50 cent apple chargers under the floorboards? Oh wait even if I did you'd fuss about those being too expensive as well



Then order some cheap crap from China on amazon, idiots...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 6, 2016)

To every guest that walks through the express lane with a cartful of things: You see that light in front of the number? Yeah, that means 10 items or less. Max 15. Not 3 weeks worth of groceries...


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG: We CANNOT price match and give you the cartwheel on the toy of the day. You spoke to my Manger who told you the same thing. EVEN IF IT'S TO TARGET.COM. They are separate companies. we showed you the policy online... and you still made us second guess ourselves. Kindly go fornicate yourself.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG: nice try with the fake coupon, but we've NEVER offered a "50% off your ENTIRE purchase" coupon. Acting appalled when it wouldn't scan and insisting I take it off manually when we were busier than hell WAS a nice touch as well. Kindly go fornicate thyself with a nice sharp object. I don't have time for your crap.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: nice try with the fake coupon, but we've NEVER offered a "50% off your ENTIRE purchase" coupon. Acting appalled when it wouldn't scan and insisting I take it off manually when we were busier than hell WAS a nice touch as well. Kindly go fornicate thyself with a nice sharp object. I don't have time for your crap.


ah yes reminds me of the time someone came in with coupons they said they got off coupons.com for things like room essentials like mhm sure you got that off coupons.com and that 50% off a lego purchase mhm yeah sure coupons.com right


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 6, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> To every guest that walks through the express lane with a cartful of things: You see that light in front of the number? Yeah, that means 10 items or less. Max 15. Not 3 weeks worth of groceries...



Turn them away!  "Sorry, this is the express lane.   I can only ring up orders of 15 items or less."


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG: Listen to your granddaughter and CALM down. I suspended your transaction and sent you to Guest Services because there was nothing more I could do to help you. You'll get your receipt once the GS team has completed the transaction.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOFG:

Don't come up to me when you're on the phone, bark out some numbers, and expect me to know what the fuck you're talking about or if you're event talking to me.
When I rang up your nicotine patches and looked at you and said, "may I scan the back of your ID" you barked numbers again.
When I said that we're required to scan (you looked old as dirt but still) but that I'd type it in this time, you went off and raised your voice and told me that it's illegal to ask for an ID and that you talked to my manager and they said it was okay.
You asshole, if I had not been swamped from hell and back needing back up to service desk, I'd have fucking insisted on an ID then made you wait for the GSA except all hands were on lanes.
When I admonished you to be prepared to present an ID next time, you yelled and told me that it's illegal for voting polls to ask for an ID. You fucking rude ass turd, you're obviously insane.  I *WILL* be requiring an ID next time, dickwad.

Motherfuck, people are getting more and more rude and quite frankly, I think they're going psycho.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> ah yes reminds me of the time someone came in with coupons they said they got off coupons.com for things like room essentials like mhm sure you got that off coupons.com and that 50% off a lego purchase mhm yeah sure coupons.com right


That's where she said she got this one. I informed her we don't post Target coupons on coupons.com, just the Target.com website


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG:

How fucking cheap are you???  You got all the way home, and made it a point to drive back, to show me that you forgot your cartwheel and demand 60c.  SIXTY FUCKING PENNIES.
Then you bitched about being overcharged for candy when you only paid like 99c for a giant bag of $10.00 candy.  

Seriously, cheap.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2016)

TYAG:

Fucking liar.  You didn't change your mind, you wore it on Halloween with the tags tucked in and returned it smelling of perfume and smoke.
I hate you.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG:

Your 30 yr old developmentally disabled kid was probably the nicest guy we've had in there all week.  He was friendly, helpful, shook my hand, and just a delight.  You raised a great kid.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 6, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TYAG:
> 
> Fucking liar.  You didn't change your mind, you wore it on Halloween with the tags tucked in and returned it smelling of perfume and smoke.
> I hate you.



I can smell the smoke so you own it! "Next guest please!"


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOG: You asked for Hatchimals (sick of people calling them Hatchibles btw) and I said we're out, and we have none on the way. You said you've been outside our store at 8am everyday waiting to see if we got any in, and then you said, "so you're telling me I shouldn't come tomorrow morning?" And I told you yeah cause we have none on the way, but if you want to wait outside for us to open every morning have fun with that. Crazy people.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 6, 2016)

To the political robo-caller on the fitting room phone, why don't you piss off? I don't want to hear about jesus nor do I want to hear what candidate he wants you to vote for


----------



## HRZone (Nov 7, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> and told me that it's illegal to ask for an ID and that you talked to my manager and they said it was okay.
> You asshole, if I had not been swamped from hell and back needing back up to service desk, I'd have fucking insisted on an ID then made you wait for the GSA except all hands were on lanes.



Your manager sucks for not having your back. Targets policy is everyone shows ID even if they look old enough.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 7, 2016)

TTOG. Way to be mature. And thats why i hate marquee lights.


----------



## RhettB (Nov 7, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. Way to be mature. And thats why i hate marquee lights.



And it was probably an adult, not the expected 13 yer old.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 7, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TYAG:
> 
> Fucking liar.  You didn't change your mind, you wore it on Halloween with the tags tucked in and returned it smelling of perfume and smoke.
> I hate you.


Hope she didn't have a receipt.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 7, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I can smell the smoke so you own it! "Next guest please!"


  I didn't smell the smoke until I picked it up after an hour of it being in a pile with a thousand other reshops.
I would have let the GSA deal with it because I HATE scammers.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 7, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Hope she didn't have a receipt.



They always do. They plan that scam to the umpteenth degree.


----------



## Zone (Nov 7, 2016)

To the one guest who had the 20 packs of 12 cans of soda, It's not your fault for giving the shopping cart a flat tire. I didn't even know that was possible until I saw you struggling to push the cart with the giant gray skid mark behind you. All you did was manage to run over a piece of plastic broken from something.

For the LOL's I did the math.
One 12-ounce can of Coke is roughly 400 grams How much does a 12-ounce can of soda weigh?

One 12-pack of 12-ounce cans is about 4,800 grams.

Twenty 12-packs of 12-ounce cans is about 96,000 grams.

96,000 grams converts to approximately *211 pounds*. It took that much weight to blow a solid tire to flatness by dragging it along an imperfection for 3 feet (length of tire skid).


----------



## Pale (Nov 7, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. Way to be mature. And thats why i hate marquee lights.


anal seks best seks


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 7, 2016)

Zone said:


> To the one guest who had the 20 packs of 12 cans of soda, It's not your fault for giving the shopping cart a flat tire. I didn't even know that was possible until I saw you struggling to push the cart with the giant gray skid mark behind you. All you did was manage to run over a piece of plastic broken from something.
> 
> For the LOL's I did the math.
> One 12-ounce can of Coke is roughly 400 grams How much does a 12-ounce can of soda weigh?
> ...


The imagery. My God. LOL


----------



## Pale (Nov 7, 2016)

TTOG: Don't shop off of my flatbed as I'm rolling to the pets area, you can wait 30 fucking seconds until I get there and stop the flat, and then kindly ask if you could have something off of my bed. I would have said yes, but I had to stop the cart and nearly cause a guest behind me to run into me. Fuck you.
TTOG: Don't stop as you are coming into an aisle, and you clearly see me coming out of it. And then proceed to smile at me, and ignore me when I politely say "Excuse me". Fuck you too.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 7, 2016)

Zone said:


> To the one guest who had the 20 packs of 12 cans of soda, It's not your fault for giving the shopping cart a flat tire. I didn't even know that was possible until I saw you struggling to push the cart with the giant gray skid mark behind you. All you did was manage to run over a piece of plastic broken from something.
> 
> For the LOL's I did the math.
> One 12-ounce can of Coke is roughly 400 grams How much does a 12-ounce can of soda weigh?
> ...




Limit at my store is 12-12 packs so the tires live to see another day!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 7, 2016)

Zone said:


> To the one guest who had the 20 packs of 12 cans of soda


How were they stacked out of curiosity? I had a guest with the same amount and the cart held up just fine


----------



## Zone (Nov 7, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> How were they stacked out of curiosity? I had a guest with the same amount and the cart held up just fine



I think it was more of the fact that she hit a piece of trash with the wheel and that caused it to drag on the floor instead of rolling over it.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 7, 2016)

Zone said:


> I think it was more of the fact that she hit a piece of trash with the wheel and that caused it to drag on the floor instead of rolling over it.


Got it. Must've really gotten lodged under there.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 7, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Dang, where did you get all those hours?!?!


We are stacked on the weekends now. Weekdays, like today and tomorrow, not so much.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 7, 2016)

TTOG: No, I will not honor that price. (About 75% off) Yes, we will check "the sign". And of course it wasn't you that took a tag off a completely different product from a completely different aisle and stuck it there.


----------



## JK0884 (Nov 7, 2016)

You might think your kids running around the store and knocking everything over is cute, but no one else does!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2016)

To that one guest
Mods, please merge.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 8, 2016)

TTOG: No you can't reuse another guest's coupon to save on an item you don't even have.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 10, 2016)

TTOG The store was open for literally two minutes. I told you the electronics TM was on his way with his key. Please STFU for five seconds and stop complaining at me.. "I HAVE to get the Playstation Pro! They wouldn't sell it to me yesterday! They promised it would be available this morning! Why isn't it on the shelf!? They told me I could get it first thing!"

Seriously, dude. It's been TWO minutes. He is going to get it from the back for you right now. Breathe.


----------



## calimero (Nov 10, 2016)

Ttog : you asked me for some help finding an outfit for your son's Christmas pictures , and I did spend a good 10 mn , I mentioned cartwheel and you didn't know what it was ...
You downloaded the app and you were like a kid in a candy store ... and I showed you how to use it .
for whatever reason you happened to be cashed out by my stl and  you mentioned my wonderful help ...
Thanks ! I wished more guests were like you !


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 10, 2016)

TTOG: A male guest walked into shoes and asked for a boys dress shoe. I asked what size and walked over and picked up Cherokee pepper and handed it to him. He's like wow, that was easy.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 10, 2016)

To Those Guests: CALL AHEAD if you're getting more than 4 turkeys! Had one lady walk in and want 15 turkeys and another walk in half an hour later and want 20! I can't help you!


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 10, 2016)

This morning at 8:00...LOD: There's a line of about 10 people by the door for the Hatchimals that just came in...
8:05: LOD: Ok, Hatchimals are gone.

Phone call at 1:30 pm...guest: A friend told me you got Hatchimals today.
Me: Yes, but they are all gone.
Guest: But you got them in today?
Me: Yes, there was a line at opening, and they sold out within a few minutes.
Guest: Oh...ok...

Cause lady, you're the only one who could possibly want a Hatchimal


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 11, 2016)

TTOG: If you don't know your pin for your Redcard, then yes you will have to use another card. That's just how it is. Rolling your eyes and saying "Well, OK, but I want the discount." won't help anything.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 11, 2016)

TTOG oh who am I kidding, to those many guests:

Activate your red card BEFORE you come to the store, not after I rang you up, and certainly not standing at the register, making people wait, you self entitled clueless twit.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 11, 2016)

TTOG: You made a gentleman's day when you offered to buy his groceries for him due to him forgetting his billfold. Thank you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> To Those Guests: CALL AHEAD if you're getting more than 4 turkeys! Had one lady walk in and want 15 turkeys and another walk in half an hour later and want 20! I can't help you!


What the hell are they going to do with 15-20 turkeys?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: You made a gentleman's day when you offered to buy his groceries for him due to him forgetting his billfold. Thank you.


Faith in humanity restored


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOG: thank you for telling us to take our time because you could see we were busy. It's people like you that make our days easier


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOG Please do not sneak up behind me and put your hand on my back to ask me where something is. Just don't touch me.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOG: I'm very sorry I forgot to scan your $5 off coupon that got buried underneath the giant Lego set you bought, but it would really help if you didn't just slide it across the belt and expect me to see it. I saw it after I had finished ringing. I apologized and you snapped the coupon from me and grunted angrily and left. Oh well. Next time try "I have a coupon ." and hand it to me. It'd be a lot easier.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOG: Do NOT stand there in a daze looking at the menu board then ask me 'which drink I like best' when there is a line behind you STRETCHED TO THE FREAKING DOOR!
TTotherG: If you keep coming up & asking me repeated questions in a soft, baby voice amid the sounds of a coffee grinder, a milk steamer & a frappucino blender, I will lose patience & go off on you like a howler monkey on Redbull.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOCouple with a cartload of stuff: How about actually *looking* at the lane lights before putting your items on the belt? Realizing that it's express *after* you've unloaded while there are others behind you with 2-3 items and then (loudly) saying to your husband, who feels bad and wants to move: "Well hon, we made a mistake, we aren't perfect. I already arranged everything, we're not moving" only irritates people.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 13, 2016)

TTOG: sorry, I "can't just make an exception." $5 off grocery items means items such as food, personal care (shampoo, soap, etc,) and those which you would buy in the GROCERY section. Your $5.99 bath towel doesn't count....saying it's a "personal care item" is a stretch.


----------



## Redzee (Nov 13, 2016)

Howler monkey on Red Bull OMG can I use that?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 13, 2016)

TTOG: When it says 'Waiting for guest' that means it's waiting for you to enter your pin or press credit. Saying "Call someone because it's not working." Yes it is, just enter your pin. 

Thankfully after about 10 minutes of the guest standing around, asking for a GSTL, suddenly remembering the pin, but then entering the wrong pin and trying one last time, it went through. Thank the Lord. Way more complicated than it needed to have been.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 13, 2016)

To that one group of junior high girls: Thanks so much for hanging around in RTW all night. You were sitting by some of our mannequins hanging out for a while before I went on my break, but you didn't seem to be destroying anything, so I shrugged it off and went on my meal. Came back and you left a bunch of random crap there and tied an ugly sweater around a mannequin's legs. Was that really necessary? When I was 12-13 years old, I had better things to do than hang out at a Target store on a Saturday night. Smh.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Howler monkey on Red Bull OMG can I use that?


Run with it!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 14, 2016)

TTOG: your old Target card most likely isn't working because you received the new one in the mail and the old one has been deactivated. Even though you SWEAR you didn't, you probably did. The fact that you "got the debit about 9 months ago, but not the credit..." confirms my suspicions. And no, I can't "just give you the 5%" because you don't get 5% on prescriptions, you never did....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 14, 2016)

TTOG Mom and son: No need to be rude and comment on how "It's taking a long time."  and then moaning: "We should've gone to another lane." when I'm ringing up your items. 

The son had special needs and his mom was mad at him for whining about not getting a toy he wanted. This went on where the two were bantering back and forth the entire transaction. 

Somehow, it turned into a rant on me and my skills as a cashier / bagger. The kid had bought a giant wrestling set that would never fit into even an oversize bag. I told the mom this and she still insisted I bag it. when it wouldn't fit, she yelled at me for not trying hard enough.

 Ugh.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 15, 2016)

TTOG: You asked me a question that I needed a mydevice for. An African-American TL was working nearby, and I asked to borrow his. The look on your face...You clearly wanted to be as far away from him as possible. That pissed me off. He's the nicest guy who bends over backwards to help guests and tms. I hope you don't come back ever.


----------



## Pale (Nov 15, 2016)

TTOG: I'm clearly on the phone talking with another guest. Do not try to butt in and get me to help you. Yes I gave you the 1 finger signal that means "I'll be with you in one moment". No that does not mean get the LOD and lie and try to say I said "Can't you see I'm busy here? Piss off". We have cameras idiot.
TTO Cute girl with a sexy australian accent: Please marry me, you were super nice and we got along great for the 10 minutes I was helping your family out.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 15, 2016)

TTOG: You had enough items for the coupon to work. I couldn't get it to work, so I called a GSTL to help. Do not sigh and roll your eyes because I'm trying to help you.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 16, 2016)

TTO extreme couponer.. how in the hell are you still shopping here? we are super strict about our rules... if you mention your name to any GSA or any TM whose worked here long enough youll get a loud groan and rolled eyes. Please leave.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2016)

TTOG: I'm in the middle of a 5 drink order. 
"Hi! I'll be right with you." does NOT mean 'Start rattling off your order without regard to me not writing it on a cup.'
so I repeated "I'll be RIGHT with you" as I smiled big thru gritted teeth.
You sighed & rolled your eyes so I hope you like decaf.


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 17, 2016)

Earlier this week. So, on my way back from lunch break. I ran into a guest who needed assistance finding a tabletop grill (George Foreman, if I remember). We were out of the product. The guest got angry, saying she's tired of coming to Target and we don't have anything in stock. We do a good job keeping the floor replenished. This wouldn't have been the first or last time we didn't have enough of a sales ad merchandise. I try to encourage the guest by saying we have some more coming in later that evening. All she had to do was go online and place an SPU order, and we'll take care of it. She got annoyed, saying she doesn't go online. I had 2-3 team members walk by. At this point, I was trying to remain calm, because it's the holidays. As she walked off abruptly, while smiling, I told her to have a nice day.

TTOG: I do not know what kind of day you were having, but taking it out on others is not okay. If I was having a bad day, I would not known how I would have reacted.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 17, 2016)

TTOG: A DVD box set is not considered "Baby, household essentials, grocery, health and beauty" and whatever else is on the coupon. Yes, I'm aware that it says "Excludes Pharmacy and optical" but you don't have any matching items. It'll only work if it says "$X off storewide."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: A DVD box set is not considered "Baby, household essentials, grocery, health and beauty" and whatever else is on the coupon. Yes, I'm aware that it says "Excludes Pharmacy and optical" but you don't have any matching items. It'll only work if it says "$X off storewide."


Aren't DVDs "household essentials"??? I had a similar guest today....greeting cards are not "household essentials." Try that shady shit up front.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I'm in the middle of a 5 drink order.
> "Hi! I'll be right with you." does NOT mean 'Start rattling off your order without regard to me not writing it on a cup.'
> so I repeated "I'll be RIGHT with you" as I smiled big thru gritted teeth.
> You sighed & rolled your eyes so I hope you like decaf.


I think their sister was in front of me today. "But I only want a cake pop!" Well, your cake pop will just have to wait....


----------



## Logo (Nov 18, 2016)

TTOG:  No I can not talk into my phone to find that thing that you are looking for but can't remember what it is called.
I wondered exactly what it was that she thought I was going 'ask' my 'internet phone'  I had no idea what item she was looking for nor could she explain plus I was only at 9% battery charge and she had been ridiculous about a glue gun.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 18, 2016)

TTOG: Sorry, there's nothing that I can do about your free FA popcorn since we don't have a cafe anymore. However, the coupon can still be used at a Target that has a cafe. You acted like the world was ending because you had to *Search for another Target* (but you didn't know how to find out what Targets had a cafe) in order to use the coupon


----------



## Pale (Nov 18, 2016)

TTOG: I've complained about this before, but don't shop off of my tub without so much as acknowledging me.


----------



## desertcoyote (Nov 19, 2016)

You want me to call all the stores in the area to see if they have Hatchimals?  I can tell you right now that no one has them in stock.  How do I know?  I checked the Target App and looked at nearby stores this morning at opening for another guest.  No we don't have any right now, probably none until Black Friday.  Okay good, was there anything else I can help you with?  Do we have any Nintendo systems?  *begin to beat forehead with my counter top*


----------



## Bosch (Nov 19, 2016)

desertcoyote said:


> You want me to call all the stores in the area to see if they have Hatchimals?  I can tell you right now that no one has them in stock.  How do I know?  I checked the Target App and looked at nearby stores this morning at opening for another guest.  No we don't have any right now, probably none until Black Friday.  Okay good, was there anything else I can help you with?  Do we have any Nintendo systems?  *begin to beat forehead with my counter top*



You forgot "Do you have any ??lb Butterball Turkeys?" Nope, sold out. Maybe Monday afternoon.


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 20, 2016)

TTOG: Are you for real? I know you did not just ask me if we could price match the Black Friday ad. As I had to explain to you THREE times, we cannot price match future prices. I will be so happy to tell you on Friday that we are not doing any price matching from Thanksgiving until December 3rd.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 20, 2016)

TTOG: there really was no need to be such a bitch to the TM who was ringing out your purchase. There is absolutely nothing wrong with putting ziploc bags and windex in the same bag. If you want your shit bagged in a particular order, don't just throw it all on the belt in a pile or ask him _nicely _to bag it in a certain way. And throwing your credit card at him was TOTALLY uncalled for when the card reader is literally 6" away from your face. I hope he was muttering some choice words about you when he had to bend over to pick it up, but I doubt it because he seems like a genuinely nice guy. You, on the other hand, need to pull the giant stick out of your ass and go find a rock to crawl under....preferably one that's falling.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 20, 2016)

TTO(ther)G: please don't park your cart diagonally across the canned goods aisle and walk up and down whilst you do your shopping. Nobody could get around it and you acted all offended when someone dared to touch it and straighten it out so the rest of us could do our shopping. You don't own the damn store, so stop acting like you do. Then I overheard you asking a TM to "go fetch you a case of water." He told you where they were and you had the audacity to ask him, "can't you get one for me?" No, he isn't your damn personal shopper. Roll your cart over there and get it yourself! Damn entitled people!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 20, 2016)

TTOG: You came to my line with a 20lb turkey. There was a bit of a wait in front of you for a couple that had 12 items. You clearly had a *major* problem with it, because you interrupted another cashier to ask how many items are allowed in the Express lane (Right before you glared at me for ringing them up

After that you scolded me for not turning the couple away. I didn't say anything because I didn't want to give you a chance to snap back.

So I rang up your turkey and you asked for it to be bagged. I am disabled so it makes it difficult at times to lift things like turkeys. I asked if you could hold the bag  for me, but you did nothing, so it rolled on the floor and you just yelled at me more. 

I hope you don't come to my lane ever again.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> So I rang up your turkey and you asked for it to be bagged. I am disabled so it makes it difficult at times to lift things like turkeys. I asked if you could hold the bag for me, but you did nothing, so it rolled on the floor


Turkey Bowling!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Turkey Bowling!


Too bad she was too pissed to think anything was funny. Super Bitch Supreme.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 20, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Too bad she was too pissed to think anything was funny. Super Bitch Supreme.


To bad it missed her.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 20, 2016)

This actually didn't happen because I stopped it, but my mom bought a toilet seat from target last week. She put it on and it turned out to be too small, but she just left it and has been using it anyway. She asked me today if she could return it and grab the correct size from another store. I told her once your butt cheeks have touched something I don't think they will take it back.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 21, 2016)

Leo47 said:


> This actually didn't happen because I stopped it, but my mom bought a toilet seat from target last week. She put it on and it turned out to be too small, but she just left it and has been using it anyway. She asked me today if she could return it and grab the correct size from another store. I told her once your butt cheeks have touched something I don't think they will take it back.



You dont know how serious Target is about attempting every return


----------



## lovecats (Nov 21, 2016)

HRZone said:


> You dont know how serious Target is about attempting every return


And just like that I am never ever ever buying a toilet seat from Target ever again.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 22, 2016)

That's still better than the fact that Target accepts returns on those damned Trojan Vibration rings, and that they're CRC so they have to be touched by multiple people down the line.


----------



## Pale (Nov 22, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> That's still better than the fact that Target accepts returns on those damned Trojan Vibration rings, and that they're CRC so they have to be touched by multiple people down the line.


Had a guest that tried to return an open pack of condoms and a "Intimate Massager" that we didn't even sell.


----------



## NKG (Nov 22, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Had a guest that tried to return an open pack of condoms and a "Intimate Massager" that we didn't even sell.



We had a team member buy a pack condoms and use several then returned them. If it were up to me I would have denied the return.


----------



## Pale (Nov 23, 2016)

TTOG: I am clearly off the clock, hoodie and hat on, headphones in, shopping cart full of food, do not demand that i help you because i helped you 15 minutes ago before clocking out. Im shopping for me now, do not stomp off and find the LOD and complain.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 23, 2016)

TTOG: yeah I get you wanted to return and rebuy those clearance shirts cause our sister store allowed it. I however told you yes you can return them but they have to go out through reshop and returned to the floor before you can buy them. Sure you can have a manager who told you the same thing. So just for shits and giggles the first three shirts are now salvage so you can return them but they are never going back out on the floor. Your choice you can return them wait no you don't want to return them? Ok have a nice day! GTFO!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 24, 2016)

TTOG: was repeatedly "I want a manager" at the top of your lungs really necessary? You didn't even shut up long enough to hear the GSTL telling you one was on the way. I even contemplated going over to tell you to STFU. Personally, I probably would've called the police on you because you were being disruptive to the other guests (me) in the store and acting a fool. The poor TM ringing out my purchases couldn't apologize enough. Part of me wanted to hang around and see what happened when AP and the LOD finally got up there .... and if I were the GSTL, I'd have ripped them a new one for taking so damn long!


----------



## Logo (Nov 25, 2016)

I have no idea what size your 6 year granddaughter wears, I have never met her. perhaps give her parents a ring they may know.


----------



## Logo (Nov 25, 2016)

the guest: well i _thought _ you would be nice to me today.   
sorry lady you thought wrong. i can't give a damaged container top.  buy the whole set.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 25, 2016)

TTOG: Yeah, this baby monitor is ringing up $100 more than the ad says. You can say "I'm certain I have to right one because the sign on the shelf says so too..."  because I know you want me to just give it to you, but I'm still getting a GSTL just to be doubly sure, so I'm sorry to make you wait a few extra minutes...  just doing my job.


----------



## Pale (Nov 25, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Yeah, this baby monitor is ringing up $100 more than the ad says. You can say "I'm certain I have to right one because the sign on the shelf says so too..."  because I know you want me to just give it to you, but I'm still getting a GSTL just to be doubly sure, so I'm sorry to make you wait a few extra minutes...  just doing my job.


Its so fucking annoying when a guest thinks that because they found something on a shelf, that it means it has that deal. I mean most likely it is, but does that mean I would get an xbox one game for .99c if I found it by the bananas?


----------



## HRZone (Nov 25, 2016)

To that one guest who tried to price match with another team member when I already told you we cant. So glad our ETL told you the answer is no. If its so cheap at Toys r us, gtfo and buy it there.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Nov 25, 2016)

To the one guest who doesn't understand what Black Friday is...It lasts all through Friday, it doesn't end at 9:30 when you want me to call another store to hold a TV. It also means everyone is extra pissy, and guest complaints kinda get taken with a grain of salt, and it means team leads, such as mine, sometimes expressly tell team members, like me, to be assertive and aggressive if need be. Yesterday, I was almost trampled. I'm not going to let myself be walked on again.

You wanted me to call another store, tell them to hold a TV. Now, I understand you think it's appropriate, clearly, to go into someone else's place of work and tell them how to do their job. I felt otherwise, and gave you the number, but didn't feel compelled to call them myself to try and get them to do something against Target's Black Friday policy, the one that you protested didn't matter anymore because "Black Friday is over!" people will keep buying the TVs tomorrow, we don't need to bend to you to make sure they all sell. When I tried to explain this, that our sale extended into Saturday and that I couldn't help you, you asked for my name (I have a name tag on but sure?) and told me to be careful with my smart remarks (one of us has to not be a moron) or I'd be out of a job. Then you tried to say, "have a nice day", the most bitchy, disingenuous way to try and get the last word and end the conversation. I'm nearly 30, you do not talk to me like that in my place of work, nosiree.

The look on your face when I told you that you needed to be nicer to people taking time out of their holidays to be bullied by unruly guests, and to please leave my place of work before I had to let management know a guest was threatening me, was priceless.

I then went to radio guest services, told them a woman was coming up front to complain about me, and then attempt to bully them to call another store about a TV. Told them to just take my complaint, and tell the guest that unfortunately I was a realllll jerk and had lied about the store having another TV and that it should be added to said complaint when inevitably requested by this "guest". I was going to make damn sure they didn't get the TV at the other store, and I wanted them to have maximum saltiness thinking they were lied to.

Guest service later told me the complaint was "not being taken very seriously". Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2016)

To all of the guests at Starbucks last night and this--Thanks to all of you for being friendly, patient, funny, and kind.  Not a single crabapple in the bunch.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 25, 2016)

I hate how guest lie. One guy tried to tell ETL HL I said he could price match when I was standing right there!!!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 25, 2016)

TTOG: You were right to slink away after you tried to leave that dirty diaper by the furniture display, it was bad enough you changed your kid on the display table(did use a travel changing pad) but you don't leave the diaper on the floor.. So you bet I used my "cop voice" to shame the shit out of you, saying very loud the trash is over to your right please use it. You did go back and getting the look of daggers of death was so worth it.

ToThoseOtherGuests: I don't give two craps after 2am no alcohol state law so SHUT THE FUCK UP..

ToTheOtherGuest: Thank you for telling me you appreciated that I was keeping people under control as the line grew, you said yes the line was long but you felt that the chaos ended waiting to check out cause I was not having anyone's shit.. Keeping people moving and keeping people cutting to a minimum. My trashed voice is proof it's work to just getting people to walk in a damn line.


----------



## lurker (Nov 26, 2016)

No, I will not check stock on the beats headphones. They were out of stock at least ten hours ago! Get your butt to the store before 11pm for the Black Friday sale.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 26, 2016)

TTOG who offered me Starbucks - that was so sweet, if it hadn't been so late I'd have taken you up on it.
TTOG who offered me Starbucks - ditto.  
TTOG who offered me Starbucks - ditto.  
TTOG who offered me Starbucks - ditto.  
TTOG who offered me the cocktail of my choice - OMG you don't know how badly I wanted to say yes!
TTOG who offered me a cosmo - Again, jesus I wanted to say yes! 
TTOG who offered to sneak me in a 6 pack - Damn, I almost said yes.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 26, 2016)

lurker said:


> No, I will not check stock on the beats headphones. They were out of stock at least ten hours ago! Get your butt to the store before 11pm for the Black Friday sale.



This! People showing up at 2 pm on a Friday looking for an NES, get real...


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2016)

lurker said:


> No, I will not check stock on the beats headphones. They were out of stock at least ten hours ago! Get your butt to the store before 11pm for the Black Friday sale.





HRZone said:


> This! People showing up at 2 pm on a Friday looking for an NES, get real...


Don't you just LOVE the tinkling sound of shattered dreams


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 26, 2016)

TTOG: Sorry to seemingly ruin your day by informing you that the RC could take a few minutes and you might want to move to another line. Was only trying to help. The pissy tone of your voice as you said "Oh, well, thanks for telling us now..." was unnecessary. I turned my light off and you *heard* the guest say that they wanted to sign up fo a RedCard. Was I supposed to yell to you "DON'T COME TO THE LANE" if you were 20 feet away? Ugh.


----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> To all of the guests at Starbucks last night and this--Thanks to all of you for being friendly, patient, funny, and kind.  Not a single crabapple in the bunch.


I got my usual caramel apple spice before my shift on friday, and one of the TMs actually recognized me and said hi at my store! Felt really nice.


----------



## Pale (Nov 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Don't you just LOVE the tinkling sound of shattered dreams


One of the things that makes working at target surviveable.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2016)

Spot the doge said:


> I got my usual caramel apple spice before my shift on friday, and one of the TMs actually recognized me and said hi at my store! Felt really nice.


Ask to try it with Mulling Spice instead of Cinnamon Dolce.


----------



## NKG (Nov 27, 2016)

Ttog: Signs say excludes food and beverage. So tell me how you got confused and thought Candy would be excluded from the food part of the exclusions. You didn't even buy Holiday candy on top of it. I hope you joke on your candy bars with your extra $50 that you got back.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 27, 2016)

TTOG: I feel somewhat horrible for laughing internally as the GSTL informed you that we can't price match on holiday items til next week; but the look on your face was priceless.

You then proceeded to complain about getting the 15% off your purchase, saying that the amount that came off doesn't add up to 15%. Um, I don't make the rules or decide the amount myself, just take whatever amount it is and say Thank you.


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 28, 2016)

TTOG: No one told you to come to Spot of Thursday at 10pm to pick up one bag of dog food so don't get mad because the line is long. Get in line and shut up. 

TTOG: That wanted me to scan every fucking item in your cart.... fuck....you


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 28, 2016)

TTOG: There was zero need for you to go off on another guest today. He was simply trying to point you in the right direction and he was very nice about it.

Rightfully, you apologized to him after both of you had gone through your respective lanes. Whether you were having a bad day or whatever, you shouldn't take it out on another guest who is only helping you and saving the other guests that belong in the Express lane a giant headache. 

However, I'm impressed that you realized you were wrong and sincerely apologized to the man.  A lot of people would just pay and storm off, so good on you for that.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 29, 2016)

I know this is a Michael's but I could totally see this happening at Spot...
Now kids see how many lies you can count!
Woman berates Michaels workers in Chicago in rant caught on video
Who says temper tantrums are just for 2 yr olds?!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2016)

And the part where she sees the other woman taping her, telling her to go home to her husband 'who's probably cheating on you' & accusing her little girl of theft. Just wow.
It's like her blood supply left her brain & flooded to her mouth because she was getting more & more irrational.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 29, 2016)

TTOG "I just don't like scanning things" is not an acceptable reason to ask me to check multiple items while there's a price scanner two feet away.


----------



## lurker (Nov 30, 2016)

To the one guest at home, that ordered 3 pails of tidy cat cat litter, have fun lifting those boxes off you porch without the handle on the pail!,


----------



## Pale (Nov 30, 2016)

Sisyphus said:


> I know this is a Michael's but I could totally see this happening at Spot...
> Now kids see how many lies you can count!
> Woman berates Michaels workers in Chicago in rant caught on video
> Who says temper tantrums are just for 2 yr olds?!


Eugh... I would have went off on the bitch and possibly gotten canned for shit I would've said.


----------



## Pale (Nov 30, 2016)

TTOG: There's better ways to ask for me to check if we have something in stock. Don't wag your finger and tell me to "get over here and check something" (in a very nasty attitude/tone, i should mention) for you. I'm lucky it was the LOD that I'm on good terms with, they understood why I didn't do shit and went on with my day.


----------



## SrTLall (Nov 30, 2016)

TTOG: When calling the store HOURS before it is open, how do you manage to get through when there is no option for - 'connect me to a TM who can give me an update on the availability of Hatchimals'?!?!?!?!


----------



## NKG (Nov 30, 2016)

Ttog- We dont carry Cozmo (stupid robot.) So no way its on our website or black Friday ad because we never carried it to begin with. So when I tried to explain this to you, just told me that you already ordered it on Amazon. So why are you bothering me?


----------



## Bosch (Nov 30, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> TTOG: When calling the store HOURS before it is open, how do you manage to get through when there is no option for - 'connect me to a TM who can give me an update on the availability of Hatchimals'?!?!?!?!



They take the employee option. We tell them to call back at operating hours.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 30, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog- We dont carry Cozmo (stupid robot.) So no way its on our website or black Friday ad because we never carried it to begin with. So when I tried to explain this to you, just told me that you already ordered it on Amazon. So why are you bothering me?


It may have been in the photoshopped ad that one of the popular Black Friday websites posted. Evidently it also said that the sale started on either Tuesday or Wednesday rather than Thursday evening. There was a lot of drama at Guest Services in my store over it.


----------



## NKG (Dec 1, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> It may have been in the photoshopped ad that one of the popular Black Friday websites posted. Evidently it also said that the sale started on either Tuesday or Wednesday rather than Thursday evening. There was a lot of drama at Guest Services in my store over it.




People have too much free time, I tell you.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Walks in for closing shift*
TL: Hi Doglover, I know you don't like fitting room, but... *shows me zone breakdown which of course reads Doglover-> fitting room*
Me: (thinking) well, its Tuesday night, maybe I won't have too many phone calls from crazies...and then my shift gets underway with these two lovely folks...

Guest on phone: Hi, my daughter's birthday is in three days. What she really wants is a Hatchimal. How do I go about getting one?
Me: (trying super hard not to laugh at this guy who seems genuinely unaware of the craze). *explains that we have people waiting for hours outside for us to open, limit of one per guest, etc.*
Guest: Ohh...I had no idea about these things...

Next guest on phone: Hi, can you tell me about how your store handles the Hatchimals?
Me: *explains again*
Guest: Well, I can't be there when the store opens, I'm gonna send my husband. 

If both of these people thought they had a snowball's chance in hell of getting one. *sigh*


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 1, 2016)

GSTL calls me to backup cashier (very rare for me, as I'm either on phones or in SFS. I don't mind cashiering.) BUT I'm not thinking its Monday night and the 15% off promotio nis still going on.
*To guest*: Hi, how are you?
Guest *big smile*: This is a great deal. Do you guys have 15% EVERY Sunday and Monday?
Me: .....

Sometimes I feel like I'm on that old show "Candid Camera."


----------



## HRZone (Dec 1, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> *Walks in for closing shift*
> TL: Hi Doglover, I know you don't like fitting room, but... *shows me zone breakdown which of course reads Doglover-> fitting room*
> Me: (thinking) well, its Tuesday night, maybe I won't have too many phone calls from crazies...and then my shift gets underway with these two lovely folks...
> 
> ...



Kills me when people are surprised these things are hard to get. "WELL JUST ORDER MORE"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 1, 2016)

HRZone said:


> "WELL JUST ORDER MORE"


*internally rolls eyes* Dear guests: If only you knew the logistical nightmare / impossibility of such a demand...


----------



## Pale (Dec 1, 2016)

TTOG: Don't let your kid run around my freshly zoned block, constantly tearing shit off of the shelves. You're lucky I simply asked her to stop. And same lady about 20 minutes later, Control your damn demon spawn and stop her from tugging on my electronics keys like I'm a fucking jungle gym. The excuse "Oh she's just a kid" does not fly with me.


----------



## NKG (Dec 2, 2016)

I seriously had the weirdest lady while on the lanes today. She tells me that she wanted me to bag her stuff separately- fine. Then she earns a gift card and then wants me to apply it to her transaction-not gonna work but Ill try. Then she starts talking bad about Target- Okay your entitled your own opinion. Then she apologizes to me- You can get out of my lane now. Then I try to scan the gift card and it wont let me take it off. So she then tells me that she doesn't want it because its-

A) too big for her wallet
B ) has too many at home

Ugh...


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2016)

TTOG: If you're gonna do the office coffee run, you'd BETTER have your ducks in a row. 
Texting the others to find out who wants whipped cream, can they choose another milk since we're out of coconut milk, did they REALLY want double pumps on a peppermint mocha because the syrup alone will take up half the cup?
And, for Pete's sake, don't do this when there's a line to the doors because you REALLY pissed off a bunch of people who were getting ticked seeing you 'wait for them to text back'.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Dec 3, 2016)

TToG: When I said "Ok," that meant I had heard you and understood your complaint about the cashier. It in no way meant that I didn't care you thought my cashier was rude.

You probably could have figured that out yourself if you hadn't interrupted me with that little outburst. And, of course, I didn't have an immediate response to that. I was completely taken aback that I was so rudely interrupted.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 3, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: Don't let your kid run around my freshly zoned block, constantly tearing shit off of the shelves. You're lucky I simply asked her to stop. And same lady about 20 minutes later, Control your damn demon spawn and stop her from tugging on my electronics keys like I'm a fucking jungle gym. The excuse "Oh she's just a kid" does not fly with me.



Kids are easier to kick like footballs.


----------



## Pale (Dec 3, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Kids are easier to kick like footballs.


Oh I woulda punted the mongrel from the 50 yard line for the winning goal if I could get away with it.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 3, 2016)

So, I was having a good day, then this crank came in and decided to be a killjoy. first she tells me that if batteries come up as $7.99/ea she only wants one. I price check, tell her they are 7.99 a pack, so I only put one pack on the receipt, like she asked.

Then I ring up a pack of gift bags that she immediately tells me she doesn't want if they ring up at $5. They do, so I take them off.
She then says "Wait, did those ring up at $2.50?" 
I check my screen, "No, they're $5."
"Oh, well, did you take them off?"
"Yes."
"Oh, thats *great*. I needed those bags..."
"I'd be happy to call someone over, ma'am and they can check to see if it was mispla--"
"No, I'll just come back another day forget it."

#1 Why did you tell me you didn't want them in the first place?

#2 If you *needed* them so bad, why didn't you just pay the $5?

Some people...

Could tell she was unhappy too, because she tried to come back and complain, but I was in a line of guests that was 10 deep.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 3, 2016)

TTOG: You wanted to speak with Target Mobile and asked if a certain one of our reps was in. He wasn't, and when you asked who was there, my coworker told you. That rep has an ethnic-sounding name. You then said "is that a Black or Indian person?" Seriously? He told you he isn't answering that question, and more power to him. WHO CARES? That was so unnecessary. I told my coworker if we had to deal with you again, I'm getting the LOD to talk to you. Do me a favor and don't come to our store.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 5, 2016)

Come in at 3:30, service desk line longer than holy hell.

Go into the TSC and a guest follows me in to yell at ETL that "the line is too long..."

Some people... Gonna be a fun 3 weeks.


----------



## Pale (Dec 5, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Come in at 3:30, service desk line longer than holy hell.
> 
> Go into the TSC and a guest follows me in to yell at ETL that "the line is too long..."
> 
> Some people... Gonna be a fun 3 weeks.


Had a guest follow a TM that was on their lunch into the TSC because he was "ignoring" her because he had headphones in. She then proceeded to bitch about how he was disrespectful and purposefully ignoring her. The guest was escorted out by our AP and I'm assuming she was barred from our location because she was a regular and I haven't seen her since.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2016)

If that were me I would've def told her something un-brand.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> If that were me I would've def told her something un-brand.


Well, if it helps, the door almost hit her in the face because I didn't expect her to follow me...


----------



## NKG (Dec 6, 2016)

I can tell its getting closer to Christmas based on the rudeness of guests. 

Yelled at on the phone because I was asking too many  questions on what the guest was trying to find. Told Target should have computers to look up stuff. Nope mydecide and online didn't recognize what description you WOULD give me. 

Another lady asked me for specifically if a stuff animal was exactly 22 inches. I don't carry a ruler on me...

Then today- lady wanted an item we were out of stock but had the display. I was told to never sell the display unless its clearance. So I tell the guest what store had what she was looking for. Nope not good enough...gave me some sob story and asked if I could find someone who makes important decisions. I was told to go ahead but no discounts. I tell the GSA, No discounts per the LOD and I know she is gonna ask. I kid you not 30 minutes later. GSA to me " Nokiddie, did you say we could discount this?"....  I wanted to go take the item and put it back on the floor.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 6, 2016)

TTOG:

It is never, ever, necessary to lean over my bagging area to grab a handful of my backfat when you're explaining  how you can never find a bra to fit you in that area.
You are one seriously weird fruitcake.

(I was so shocked and my face had to have shown it but she just kept talking even though I backed up almost to the point of leaving my register)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 6, 2016)

TTOG: no, I can't tell you if we have an item in TOYS in stock because A) we are no longer Target & B) even if we were still Target, it's not like we ever had the equipment to check. I'm sorry the "regular line" was taking too long to answer, but guess where I'm transferring you?


----------



## Pale (Dec 6, 2016)

To all of the guests that do this: Don't just fucking stand there, behind me, while I'm working, and expect my spidey-senses to tingle that you need help. And then when I do look at you, don't give me a nasty look. I'm sorry I'm not psychic, also don't clear your throat to get my attention. You have a voice, and you can say "Excuse me" to get my attention.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 6, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> To all of the guests that do this: Don't just fucking stand there, behind me, while I'm working, and expect my spidey-senses to tingle that you need help. And then when I do look at you, don't give me a nasty look. I'm sorry I'm not psychic, also don't clear your throat to get my attention. You have a voice, and you can say "Excuse me" to get my attention.



Rather than trashy people we get the passive aggresive soccer moms at my store. If you dont ask them CIHYFS they give you a dirty look rather than continue with their day.


----------



## Pale (Dec 6, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Rather than trashy people we get the passive aggresive soccer moms at my store. If you dont ask them CIHYFS they give you a dirty look rather than continue with their day.


I've got a mix of people that expect me to know they need help, the soccer moms that are super fucking entitled, or the clueless people that ask me where market is, when we have signs that point to it right in the entrance.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 6, 2016)

We have a thread on Cartwheel in the general forum, but I'll post a mini rant here.

To every guest that isn't with the 21st century or doesn't have Cartwheel on their phones; for the love of God, *please* fix that and either print the Barcode or install the app. This is the 4th day in a row I've had multiple guests come through asking for discounts because they don't have CW...


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> It is never, ever, necessary to lean over my bagging area to grab a handful of my backfat when you're explaining how you can never find a bra to fit you in that area.
> You are one seriously weird fruitcake.


Oh HELL no.....
Grab me like that & my elbow will be lodged in your larynx.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 6, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> It is never, ever, necessary to lean over my bagging area to grab a handful of my backfat when you're explaining  how you can never find a bra to fit you in that area.
> You are one seriously weird fruitcake.
> ...


Honestly, some people. I've  had a handful of gusets either snatching my hand scanner out of my hand or snatching their items from me as I'm bagging, but never grabbing/touching me. Touching the equipment is bad enough, touching *me* is 10x worse.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 7, 2016)

TTO old couple bitching about fucking *Crumbs* on the floor in FA: Shut up and sit at another table if you can't stand it.  There is no need to say to the Starbucks TM: "Clean this up so others don't have to see it!" There was even less need to call over the FATL and complain bwcause they didn't clean up a spill that likely happened within the last 15 minutes....


----------



## NKG (Dec 7, 2016)

As I was leaving work, this guy is being a complete dick to his wife. Yelling at his wife to quit looking around and to get in the car. Completely uncalled for and he ended up loading the car up by himself. I wanted to hit him with my car. No one deserves to be treated that way.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 7, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTO old couple bitching about fucking *Crumbs* on the floor in FA: Shut up and sit at another table if you can't stand it.  There is no need to say to the Starbucks TM: "Clean this up so others don't have to see it!" There was even less need to call over the FATL and complain bwcause they didn't clean up a spill that likely happened within the last 15 minutes....


On this note, TTOG: You came up in the middle of the morning rush & asked when 'someone' would come out & wipe off the tables. 
I was by myself behind the Mastrena doing a row of drinks so I looked at you, looked at the line snaked to the doors & could only say: "Not any time soon."


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 9, 2016)

TTO Mother with the screaming child:
Do not complain that you've "been checking out for like 20 minutes and it's taking forever." to whoever you're on the phone with. I'm doing the best I can. On top of that you got pissy because you didn't buy the right apparel for the $10 coupon. Sorry not sorry, but you really shouldn't have been shopping if you were in such a big hurry.


----------



## Spot the doge (Dec 9, 2016)

TTOG: Thanks for being calm when I said I didn't know when we'd get more Hatchimals for sure and being okay with not being able to attend the Hatchimals event. We need more guests like you


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 9, 2016)

TTOG: I don't particularly care that another TM is taking a few minutes digging through the back for your specific item and that you want to leave. There's nothing more either of us can do for you and threatening to take your business elsewhere fills me with unbridled glee at the prospect of never having to deal with you again.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 9, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOG: I don't particularly care that another TM is taking a few minutes digging through the back for your specific item and that you want to leave. There's nothing more either of us can do for you and threatening to take your business elsewhere fills me with unbridled glee at the prospect of never having to deal with you again.


I love it when this happens. It's like they think they're hurting our feelings every time they scream about doing it  but they're always back the next day


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 10, 2016)

TTOG: I was pushing in infants, and you asked where the baby thermometers were. I pointed them out and then went back to what I was doing.
Guest: Have you ever used this? Do you have kids?
Me: (waiting to be yelled at like how I dare I work in infants if I don't have kids). No, I don't.
Guest: Good, don't have any. It's such hard work. 

I just love when someone is supportive of my decision not to have children. So many people are so judgmental. Literally had a coworker tell me to hurry up before I'm not able to have any (I'm only in my late 20s).


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 10, 2016)

TTOG: Really, you're going to bitch at another guest for having *11* items in a 10 items or less line? Really?

What's worse is that you apparently saw this guest and before you turned into the lane and muttered "Aw God...Well, people always do that."

...
_Why _did you even bother coming to my lane if 11 items bothered you so much? There was another Express lane open right next to my lane. Did we really have to shame the guest for being one item over? God, I hate people sometimes .


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 10, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: I was pushing in infants, and you asked where the baby thermometers were. I pointed them out and then went back to what I was doing.
> Guest: Have you ever used this? Do you have kids?
> Me: (waiting to be yelled at like how I dare I work in infants if I don't have kids). No, I don't.
> Guest: Good, don't have any. It's such hard work.
> ...



I'm trying to stall having kids as much as I can lol.. so much extra money I probably won't have. I know I won't be able to stall it for long though because the GF really likes kids. I'm not too unfond of having my own kids either, I guess I just wanna be ready... but if you're ready, then that's not life. Life is gonna throw stuff at me, like maybe I'll mess up and get her pregnant in the next two weeks. If anything, I wanna be out of highschool and I want her out of highschool before anything.




StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Really, you're going to bitch at another guest for having *11* items in a 10 items or less line? Really?
> 
> What's worse is that you apparently saw this guest and before you turned into the lane and muttered "Aw God...Well, people always do that."
> 
> ...



I miss express lanes. We switched them out for SCO.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 10, 2016)

To those (for some reason multiple) guests today: when you are purchasing Christmas presents for your kids right in front of them, don't yell at me when you don't tell me what you're doing and I pick it up to scan it. Why are you even doing this in the first place?


----------



## phibot (Dec 10, 2016)

To that lady who I know already has at least 2 NES classics:

Yes, we are expecting some tomorrow, but I didn't tell you that. Save some for the parents of kids who actually want to play with them.

Fuck off.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 11, 2016)

To our Hatchimals Guests- a sincere Thank You for behaving like civilized people.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 12, 2016)

TTOG calling me an elf. You are so hilarious... eff you

TTOG no I will not get a cart for you.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 12, 2016)

TTOG: What kind of inconsiderate clod doesn't tell anyone that their daughter spilled a cup of water in the cafe area? Did you not think anyone could slip & fall?
I was the one who discovered it via standing slide & mercifully kept my balance but really?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 12, 2016)

HRZone said:


> TTOG no I will not get a cart for you.


Seriously? Get your own f----ing cart. You have legs.


----------



## Pale (Dec 13, 2016)

HRZone said:


> TTOG calling me an elf. You are so hilarious... eff you
> 
> TTOG no I will not get a cart for you.


Happens all of the fucking time when I'm stocking one-spot. Guests will walk right past the carts, come up to me, "Can you get a cart for me?". I just ignore them, LOD's know I do as well and are fine with it.


----------



## NKG (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOG- If you place an online order to pick up in store, make sure you actually look at what store you are selecting. I had to explain to you twice that we don't have your order. When I look at your order its not our zip code or phone number, you get angry at me because you can't pick out a shovel and toliet paper on your own...


----------



## mandie89 (Dec 13, 2016)

Leo47 said:


> To those (for some reason multiple) guests today: when you are purchasing Christmas presents for your kids right in front of them, don't yell at me when you don't tell me what you're doing and I pick it up to scan it. Why are you even doing this in the first place?


I've had multiple guests do that and have even been guilty of doing it myself but most of them aren't a**holes about it, they just tell me to hide whatever it is and/or put the stuff into a red bag so they can't see what's inside.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 13, 2016)

mandie89 said:


> I've had multiple guests do that and have even been guilty of doing it myself but most of them aren't a**holes about it, they just tell me to hide whatever it is and/or put the stuff into a red bag so they can't see what's inside.


Yeah one woman was super cool about and already had the stuff in a reusable bag so I just picked up the hand scanner and scanned in there. But everyone else was dumb about it


----------



## queencat (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOG- you come in all the time like ten minutes before close. You are constantly rude to not only me, but the GSAs/GSTLs and the LODs. I shouldn't have even had the electronics TM get you that speaker because a) it was 12:01 and we were CLOSED and b) it is not my fault you didn't read your SPU email and came here instead of (OTHER LOCATION), and i shouldn't HAVE to do whatever black magic price adjustments you want because you said so. But I'm scared of you and you yelling at me so I did it. Your unsolicited comments about how we don't know our own stock (because you were looking at the white speaker and not the black one like you asked for) and how another problem guest should just go to (OTHER LOCATION NOTORIOUS FOR IGNORING THE RULES) to get her scammy shit done is totally unwanted. I'm waiting for the day an LOD snaps at you and tells you to fuck off, or the day I snap at you.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOG: _Why, why WHY _did you insist "Oh, but I really would like to get rid of all this change here." After I had totaled you out and gotten your change in my hand ready to hand over to you?

Head, meet register...


----------



## NPC (Dec 13, 2016)

And takes all our plastic bags...well....when we still had them for free...


----------



## Greenie (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOG: I don't really care if you buy your toys here or not; so your threat of "I'll just have to go to WalMart" means nothing. I'll even give you directions on how to get there.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 13, 2016)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I don't really care if you buy your toys here or not; so your threat of "I'll just have to go to WalMart" means nothing. I'll even give you directions on how to get there.



NO SHIT!  Fucking threaten to shop elsewhere.  Just GO already!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOG:

When you place an on line order to be shipped to your house, do not call my store and ask where it is.  I mean ... really???  Can you not log in and manage your order or call the right number?


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 13, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> When you place an on line order to be shipped to your house, do not call my store and ask where it is.  I mean ... really???  Can you not log in and manage your order or call the right number?



Exact same thing happened to me today. How odd.

TTOG: Just because I work here, doesn't mean I work for free during my lunch. No pay, no play.
TTOTM: Please try to keep your adulterous romantic love triangles off the walkie. Despite how entertaining it is, it's not a good look for anyone involved.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 13, 2016)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I don't really care if you buy your toys here or not; so your threat of "I'll just have to go to WalMart" means nothing. I'll even give you directions on how to get there.



Lol I love when guest complain about prices in front of me then raise their voice. I just ignore them, you arent getting any validation from me.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 13, 2016)

TTO SLTL

Stop making excuses for your teams refusal to backup. We are all swamped, you are going to be screwed when our seasonals are gone and you guys are going to have to backup whether you want to or not.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 13, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Lol I love when guest complain about their prices in front of me then raise their voice. I just ignore them, you arent getting any validation from me.


Yeah, they make a big deal of things, purposely stomp out of the store so, I don't know---so they think we care lol. OK, don't come back, we won't miss you, trust me.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2016)

TTO ETL: A bunch SFTMs help push grocery which has always been all hands on deck so why did you feel compelled to come over to Starbucks & tell us to comp 'whatever they want'? Not surprising that they all ordered Venti drinks.
Meanwhile, two of us are expected to sort & push three pallets during open hours & we don't get jack because it's PART OF OUR JOB?!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TTO ETL: A bunch SFTMs help push grocery which has always been all hands on deck so why did you feel compelled to come over to Starbucks & tell us to comp 'whatever they want'? Not surprising that they all ordered Venti drinks.
> Meanwhile, two of us are expected to sort & push three pallets during open hours & we don't get jack because it's PART OF OUR JOB?!


Wrong thread?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TTO ETL: A bunch SFTMs help push grocery which has always been all hands on deck so why did you feel compelled to come over to Starbucks & tell us to comp 'whatever they want'? Not surprising that they all ordered Venti drinks.
> Meanwhile, two of us are expected to sort & push three pallets during open hours & we don't get jack because it's PART OF OUR JOB?!



I hope by "comp" he meant 549, and not just give it to them.  

Meanwhile, we still have push from Friday.


----------



## Zone (Dec 14, 2016)

TTOG: I don't give a shit what Brickseek says, we're sold out and I don't know when more are coming.

Here's the thing. I don't know how Brickseek works. I don't know where it finds the data. You admit their own disclaimer. The thing you (every goddamn guest) needs to understand is that Target employees, in the natural course of their day, *will NOT come across the data Brickseek gets*. We aren't lying to you. WE JUST DON'T HAVE NATURAL ACCESS TO THAT INFO. We do not know what is getting pulled off that truck tonight. And even if we did, do you honestly think we'd cause a fucking riot by telling you that it is on a truck? Go camp outside like everyone else.

It's people like you that have made it impossible for me to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 14, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> It is never, ever, necessary to lean over my bagging area to grab a handful of my backfat when you're explaining  how you can never find a bra to fit you in that area.
> You are one seriously weird fruitcake.
> ...


You got crazy stories! I'm sure they are not enjoyable for you, but I get a laugh out of them.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 14, 2016)

TTOG who blocked my line today with a cart and told everyone behind you that I am closed, thank you much!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I hope by "comp" he meant 549, and not just give it to them.
> 
> Meanwhile, we still have push from Friday.


He used to tell us to get with him later & he'd req' it under 549; now he just tells us to 'give it to 'em'.
I've still got two tubs in my lobby.
And yeh, this should've gone to the 'to that one team member' thread.
Just too damn tired....


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 15, 2016)

TTOG - I don't know who you called or what guy in the "garden area" you talked to but our garden area has been closed for years and we don't have any live Christmas trees for sale.  Looking up my stores phone number and telling me that was the number you called proves nothing. We have no garden center. We have no live trees. We also don't have idiots working as operator so I am doubting your story. Go across the street to walmart. That is who you probably called.


----------



## Pale (Dec 15, 2016)

HRZone said:


> TTOG who blocked my line today with a cart and told everyone behind you that I am closed, thank you much!


Hope that was a sincere action and not them being a selfish cunt. If they really were helping you out, big props to them. If they're being selfish, fuck them and their holidays.


----------



## Zone (Dec 15, 2016)

TTOG: You regaled me with a story with how your twin nephews share a room in their house. They have bunk beds. They do all the stuff twins do. Yet you weren't going to give one of them an NES mini without the other nephew getting his own.

Are you kidding me? You're either trying to hawk the games on eBay and Craigslist or you have the most spoiled little brats in the history of WASP-y-ness.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 15, 2016)

TTOG: When YOU start out our conversation on the phone that you see that a particular item is sold online only, how do you think that conversation will end?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 15, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> TTOG: When YOU start out our conversation on the phone that you see that a particular item is sold online only, how do you think that conversation will end?


Followed by: "Is there any way you can---"
"Nope, sorry."

And people get upset with *us* because they didn't read the fine print...


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 16, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Followed by: "Is there any way you can---"
> "Nope, sorry."
> 
> And people get upset with *us* because they didn't read the fine print...



Half the job of electronics is reading the box for guests because they refuse to do so.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 16, 2016)

To all y'all motherfuckers:
Stop abandoning carts!  Jesus, push them toward the cart area on your way out.  My service desk looks like a Target cart graveyard.

To the rest of you motherfuckers:
I DO NOT CARE about your sister's ex husband's mother's uncle's half brother's Xmas gift.  Jesus, buy him both ugly sweaters.  I'm not going to decide for you.  All y'all idiots need to stop talking and talking because I am not your therapist or your BFF. 
Psychology degree aside, you are not my responsibility.

Tell me again why I'm not sitting in an office listening to people's problems for 3X the money???

Maybe I'm the one who needs therapy.

*sigh*


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 16, 2016)

To the multiple, rude ass cranks coming through today: Screw you. And to the one crank that was swearing under his breath because I was being careful with the 10 mugs you bought: Screw you too


----------



## NKG (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't know if ill ever meet another guest like this one this Holiday season but I had one of those concerned parents about bathroom.

" Hi, Can you tell me if you have family restrooms?"

"Yes,  by the registers and another by the pharmacy"

Conversation should have just ended there....but nope.

" Oh good, I don't want my daughter to use the restroom where men are allowed"

Lol I could have said alot of things but I kinda want my job. I did say " Haven't had any problems yet"

Why even shop here if its a problem....

I know there's several different threads for this but had to share.


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 16, 2016)

TTOG: Called LOD regarding your grievance and no response. Time to clock out. Sit on this and spin.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 16, 2016)

TTO Couple that was mere cents away from being able to use a $10 off coupon: Seriously just grab a bag of chips and you'll get your precious  $10. But no, you both had to get pissy and when I called the GSTL you both decided that you didn't want your entire order...

Really people?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2016)

TT two female guests: You were complaining about how much shopping you STILL had to do while pushing two overflowing carts up to the counter so you could get a caffeine pick-me-up.
I loved how my coworker shut you down after you asked her if she'd gotten all her holiday shopping done:
"I don't have any shopping to do because I don't have any money to spend."

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Bosch (Dec 18, 2016)

TTOG: No I will not say please when I tell you to stop and not run your cart throw a lake of mountain dew, nor will I apologize for my stern voice. You had a cane in your cart and you bet your ass I told you off by suggesting that you are pissed off cause I wouldn't let you slip in it for a nice payout.

My ETLAP laughed in your face when you got pissy about it. Why? He knows me and for me that was me being nice. You didn't get to see me tear up another guess who shoulder checked me to tromp right through that puddle. Best part? ETLAP got to witness that as he was walking back with stuff to clean up the spill.

#SorrynotfuckingSorry


----------



## Mmoore1019 (Dec 19, 2016)

TTOG: We are not a fucking bank. I don't want to break your goddamn $100 bill for a $10 purchase. Nor do I want to give you $40 in quarters. And no, I don't have any fucking rolls. You settled for $10 in quarters and $5 in dimes. What's the plan for all of this change anyway?? GO AWAY.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 19, 2016)

Someone got like $15 in change and she asked for $3 of it in quarters and I misheard her and thought she asked for all of it in quarters and I was panicking so hard until after I gave her $5 worth she told me to stop lol


----------



## Bosch (Dec 19, 2016)

Mmoore1019 said:


> TTOG: We are not a fucking bank. I don't want to break your goddamn $100 bill for a $10 purchase. Nor do I want to give you $40 in quarters. And no, I don't have any fucking rolls. You settled for $10 in quarters and $5 in dimes. What's the plan for all of this change anyway?? GO AWAY.



Nope. I loved that when I worked at old navy, A $5 dollar shirt or pair of socks and drop a $100 bill.. Which would clean out my drawer and then some. Got so bad I would refuse, your $5 isn't worth taking all the change in my drawer, go down the mall to the grocery store who can and will be happy to break that $100..

Now asking for a roll of quarters, I don't have a issue with cause I know when they ask its usually for laundry. If I have a roll - sure. If not don't sorry - again the grocery store always has them. They cash payroll checks so they always have cash and plenty of it on hand.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 19, 2016)

TTOG: no, we will not ring out your candy. There are self-service registers at the front lanes. You aren't picking up a prescription and we are swamped. We don't have time to ring out your non-pharmacy (or HBA)  purchase. And no, it's "not my job" because I'm not even a target employee!


----------



## lrou98 (Dec 19, 2016)

TTOG Your Lunchables didn't ring up on sale.  I apologized and corrected it.  You went on a tirade about things I have no control over.  I listened to you because I thought you might be having a crappy day and needed to vent.  I apologized again (not sure why) and wished you a better evening.  You called me useless and I broke down.  Needless to say I felt like a fool, went to the bathroom and thankfully my awesome GSTL came to my rescue and finished your transaction.  What really gets me is that you're 1 out of hundreds of wonderful, patient guests I encounter...yet, you're the bitch that sticks in my head and eats away at my soul.  Well, fuck you!  You won't be taking up any more of my time douchbag.


----------



## Pale (Dec 20, 2016)

lrou98 said:


> You called me useless and I broke down.  Needless to say I felt like a fool, went to the bathroom and thankfully my awesome GSTL came to my rescue and finished your transaction.


Reasons like this is why I like bring a mostly emotionless person. But it also reminds me why the only times I really only show emotions are when people I work with/friends need help with stuff like this. I also have a low tolerance level for bullshitting, so i probably would have went off on the guest and would most likely have been termed. Hope everything get's better for you.


----------



## Pale (Dec 20, 2016)

TTOG: Why on god's green earth, would you fucking force your cart past me when I was having troubles with a heavy box in FDC, causing my to fall forward and knock over some produce which then had to be QMOS'd. You're lucky I didn't turn around and call you out on it with some unkind words, you fuckwit.
TTO Older Lady: I understand this is your first time at our location, but you do not need to follow me around and question where everything is, or what is and what's not on sale. I'm hardlines, I'm generally clueless on what deals are out unless it's something I've been told about.


----------



## lrou98 (Dec 20, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Reasons like this is why I like bring a mostly emotionless person. But it also reminds me why the only times I really only show emotions are when people I work with/friends need help with stuff like this. I also have a low tolerance level for bullshitting, so i probably would have went off on the guest and would most likely have been termed. Hope everything get's better for you.


Thank you so much!  I'm naturally a happy, caring person and can let stuff like this roll off but she was the exception.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 20, 2016)

TTOG: No, just no, do not come to the other side of my register and say "EXCUSE ME?! Can you get someone to open more lanes. This is awful."
"Yes, we're trying ma'am."
"Well, but this is awful."
Me: *Moves onto next guest*

TTOG: After seeing the previous exchange "People need to chill. It's the holidays."

I wanted to hug you.  Thank you for being patient and understanding that we were in crisis mode.


----------



## marxlish (Dec 20, 2016)

TTOG: If you spent more than $1700 at Target in one trip, why would you not keep your receipt? And why would you suddenly need a new card right after you purchased $1700 worth of electronics from us? I understand wanting to return Beats (because they suck), but seriously? And no, you cannot try to stare me down to change my mind.

TTOG: After him, you told me I did a good job. You are the best!

TTOG: No, we can't open an iPad for you to feel it in your hands. Yes, I understand it's frustrating but we don't get to choose what we display. No, it's not false advertising if we run out of an item before the end of the sale. I'm sorry you're frustrated.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2016)

marxlish said:


> I'm sorry you're frustrated.


I'm not.


----------



## lurker (Dec 21, 2016)

TTOG: No we can't take these back. The register won't let me.
Guest: but I just bought these at a different Target a couple of weeks ago.
Me to GS: Our Christmas lights this year are Wondershop.
GS to Me: Oh!
GS to TTOG: Mam if remember which card you used maybe we could take them back that way.
TTOG: I will try and find my receipt at home.
GS to me: Yeah right.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 22, 2016)

TTOG: I would appreciate if next time you didn't double-park and almost slam right into the side of the new car I worked my tail off to buy. You bet your ass I moved to the other side of the lot immediately. A Suburban is not a compact vehicle by the way.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 22, 2016)

Those people that don't look at the price of anything before they check out... and they ask you to price check every individual thing and spend at least 45 seconds thinking about whether or not they want it.... stop


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 22, 2016)

TTOG: who doesn't like lines. Why are you even here? You want to complain to the GSTL about the lines? Good luck with that.

I hate old bittys that want to be mad about everything...


----------



## lurker (Dec 22, 2016)

TTOG Thanks for the hug! i'm not sure what I did but thanks for the hug and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 22, 2016)

TTOG:

No, I will not take your armload of coins and ones to give you a 50.  I have ppl in line and you're probably trying to scam me.  Buhbye.


----------



## NPC (Dec 22, 2016)

I was at the grocery store tonight near my work. I ran into a guest that I normally help at Target. We chit chat, and before we parted ways, she told me that she appreciated what I do, and that it's nice to have someone there whom knows what they're doing. I was touched. I told her thank you of course, and was very grateful, but I thought in my head, "Please tell my boss that" because I plan on asking her for a raise once the mayhem of the holidays is over. I should have suggested it in a joking way...but I didn't. I was just appreciative of her appreciation.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 22, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> No, I will not take your armload of coins and ones to give you a 50.  I have ppl in line and you're probably trying to scam me.  Buhbye.


I had a guest do that with a $100 asking for it in $5s and I was like "Guest Services can help you with any change you might need." And she looked at me and said. "Oh." and walked away.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 23, 2016)

TTOG:

No, I cannot and will not *hide* some Hatchimals for you if we get them in.  

Twat.


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 23, 2016)

TTOG: I'm really glad I could help you with each item on your shopping list, and I don't mean sarcastically. It got me away from my disaster of a work center.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 23, 2016)

TTOG: If the registers decide to be dicks, they'll be dicks. Unfortunately it crashed while you were in line. The cashier apologized and told everyone she was moving to another lane, yet you insisted. "I just put all my stuff up here."
Well, OK, but there's nothing that could be done at the time except a reboot, which takes another 15-20 minutes.
It's really not that big of a deal. Oh, goodness, you'll have to put your items back in your cart and move if you'd like to leave the store. So hard isn't it???


----------



## NKG (Dec 23, 2016)

Ttog- I get it. Its 2 days before Christmas and your desperate. Sounded like you just randomly googled items your grandkid wanted. I told you we didn't carry the toys you were looking for even googled them myself and saw several of our competitors that had them. Yet you still argued that we had to have them in stock. Then I had a lady ask me to name every tablet we had in stock with prices. Please just come in the store and shop. I don't understand if someone tells you they want something, do your research on what the item is if you don't know what it is. I had several people ask for items and was extremely vague like that one movie with Jennifer Lawrence..." Hunger Games, Joy, American Hussle...which one????"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 23, 2016)

TTOG: I know "the lines are really long up front," but I'm not ringing out your crap. i don't care that you "already waited in line," obviously if we have a line, we are busy as well. Don't wait until 2 days before Christmas to do your shopping. 

TTO(ther)G: I told you when you asked if I would mind ringing out your 3 additional items (she was picking up a rx,) I would, but I didn't have any large bags for your large toys. No, I WON'T "go up front and grab some." Feel free to do so yourself.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 23, 2016)

To Every Guest Whining About How Terrible The Lines Are: Yes. We see. Our GSTLs are not blind, nor are they oblivious to what's happening. It's 2 days before Christmas, what do you expect? Shop from home if you hate lines so much.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> To Every Guest Whining About How Terrible The Lines Are: Yes. We see. Our GSTLs are not blind, nor are they oblivious to what's happening. It's 2 days before Christmas, what do you expect? Shop from home if you hate lines so much.


Add to that guests complaining because there are no carts. Did you not park in the parking lot and see the bazillion cars out there? How do you think everyone IN those cars is shopping?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 24, 2016)

TTOG:
Dear lady, 
I had 3 items at the SCO as I was leaving today.  I wanted to do 2 transactions  because I had gifts for my first order. Muttering "You shouldn't have more than 1 item at SCO." does nothing for you or me.
Also: Really? You're going to be that anal about it? Wow. People like you are the reason I hate the holidays.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 24, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG:
> Dear lady,
> I had 3 items at the SCO as I was leaving today.  I wanted to do 2 transactions  because I had gifts for my first order. Muttering "You shouldn't have more than 1 item at SCO." does nothing for you or me.
> Also: Really? You're going to be that anal about it? Wow. People like you are the reason I hate the holidays.



That is when I split it into three and want to pay with part credit and cash on each one..


----------



## lurker (Dec 25, 2016)

TTOG
Please don't bring in your baby late on Christmas eve, while your shoplifting!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 25, 2016)

lurker said:


> TTOG
> Please don't bring in your baby late on Christmas eve, while your shoplifting!


People are morons


----------



## Saylavee (Dec 25, 2016)

TTOG

When you try to return 4 sheet sets, two coats, one that has tons of fuzz and hair on it, and a bunch of other items without a receipt and with an out of state license, OF COURSE you're going to get denied.  Nice try claiming the hair on the coat was mine, but you ranting in front of the other guests about how rude my manager was when he denied your returns didn't help your case.  Demanding to speak to another manager, and being rude to yet a third, then asking for all our names is not going to get us to change our minds.  The squeaky wheel doesn't get the grease when that wheel is a fraudster.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 25, 2016)

TTOG that saw my nametag at Starbucks yesterday and said: "Are you on your break?"
"Yes, ma'am I am."
"Here, go ahead of me and thank you for all you do. Merry Christmas."

Faith in humanity restored.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2016)

You're lucky.
When I was in line at my counter for my break, the woman ahead of me turned around & saw my attire saying "You're on the WRONG SIDE! You're supposed to be BEHIND the counter!"
I looked at her laconically & said "Not if I'm on BREAK."


----------



## Bosch (Dec 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> You're lucky.
> When I was in line at my counter for my break, the woman ahead of me turned around & saw my attire saying "You're on the WRONG SIDE! You're supposed to be BEHIND the counter!"
> I looked at her laconically & said "Not if I'm on BREAK."




You are lucky lady I am going to let you keep your teeth.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 26, 2016)

TTOG:
Please tell me about a price change BEFORE I've totaled you out handed you your receipt.

TTOG:
What's your problem? A guest had 3 items. One of the items didn't have a tag, so I called for help and you snapped at the guest, "Then you shouldn't have come to the Express lane then should you?"

God, I can't wait for January.


----------



## Pale (Dec 26, 2016)

Just gonna list them off. All of these are seperate occasions during my 8 hour shift today.
-Dont fucking dig through my cart as I'm demerching an endcap. I will punch you (not really sadly).
-Don't whistle to get my attention, I'm not a dog.
-No, I don't work here. I just wear red, khakis, a nametag, walkie and PDA for fun.
-Go ahead and tell my LOD that I won't give you a half off discount for something that isn't even damaged.
-WHY THE FUCK DO PEOPLE COME AND BUY 300 ITEMS FROM SEASONAL AND BITCH WHEN SOMETHING IS BARELY OFF OF THE DISCOUNT.


----------



## softlines16 (Dec 26, 2016)

TTOG: Instead of saying "sorry for bothering you while you're on your meal" and proceeding to ask for my help (i was carrying starbucks) why didn't you just leave me alone and find somebody else???


----------



## Pale (Dec 26, 2016)

softlines16 said:


> TTOG: Instead of saying "sorry for bothering you while you're on your meal" and proceeding to ask for my help (i was carrying starbucks) why didn't you just leave me alone and find somebody else???


I would have just ignored them and walked off.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 26, 2016)

TTOG: You heard me announce i was going on break and had the nerve to ask me for assistance when there were two other TMs immediately nearby... .-.
TTOG: You spent a good five minutes before hanging up with a speech about why you love Target. It made my day and you are great. I love you, ma'am. <3


----------



## carramrod (Dec 26, 2016)

To that one creep: you are very lucky that I was on the clock today and I need my job, or you have no idea how bad your day would have become. If you honestly think it's okay to repeatedly make sexually explicit remarks to a 16 year old female cashier even after she has told you multiple times that you're making her uncomfortable, you're even more messed up than I thought. Remember that trespass order is good for every one of our properties, and I took a photo of you and emailed it to every loss prevention officer and every manager in the company along with a description of what you did. I sincerely hope you're dumb enough to set foot in one of our stores again so you can be hauled off for trespassing.
To that one old veteran in line: thanks for being they ONLY ONE out of dozens of guests to step up and tell Mr. Creep to fuck off, and for telling security so we could deal with him properly. You're the real MVP.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2016)

Maybe You Get Bad Customer Service Because You're a Bad Customer | The Huffington Post


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 27, 2016)

TTOG: go ahead and "call the cops," they're not going to do anything for you. We did nothing wrong.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 27, 2016)

TTOG "This isnt the used store. You cant haggle the price down."


----------



## Pale (Dec 27, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: go ahead and "call the cops," they're not going to do anything for you. We did nothing wrong.


Had a guest threaten to call the cops a while back because a group of kids kept on cussing. Was hilarious watching my LOD try to explain why cops can't help.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 27, 2016)

TTOG: I really hope you don't pay in coins all the time. 

The bread you bought came to $3.69. We eventually got $3 worth of coins, but then you couldn't remember how much you gave me, so we had to start all over.

TTOtherG: You just counted out 20 $1 bills and then handed them to me and told me "Count them again." I then asked you how many there were and you responded "Well, I dunno, count them."

Head, meet register a thousand times for both of these transactions.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 27, 2016)

Had some smartass try that with me.
They didn't know how many years I spent in cash office.
Had their coin sorted & stacked before you could say "ka-ching".


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 28, 2016)

To All Guests Who Did This:

Why are you like this


----------



## Pale (Dec 28, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To All Guests Who Did This:
> 
> Why are you like this


This triggers me because I know I would be the person called over the walkie to clean it up and work it out.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Dec 28, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To All Guests Who Did This:
> 
> Why are you like this


My stores endcap in that exact same spot wasn't as bad, but had half toys and half seasonal thrown on there.  People, just because toys is half empty doesn't mean it's half off too..


----------



## Yetive (Dec 28, 2016)

Leave an empty cart by Seasonal and Toy endymes.  They will usually put it in the cart.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Leave an empty cart by Seasonal and Toy endymes.  They will usually put it in the cart.


Until someone wants the cart and dumps the items on the endcap so that they can take it! Granted, if the cart is ever still there when you get to it, then an improvement has still been made.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 28, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Until someone wants the cart and dumps the items on the endcap so that they can take it! Granted, if the cart is ever still there when you get to it, then an improvement has still been made.


This literally happens to me every time lmao I have a cart for strays and a cart for toys while I'm going through the zone and without fail if I leave the cart alone for 15 minutes someone will take what has the least amount and just. Shove it into the other cart.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Knew a TM who was doing a reset in stationery & she had a cart that she was stacking sections in as she moved down the line.
After getting her cart taken in between sections not once but TWICE, she went over to the electronics boat, grabbed a couple of larger spiderwrap & tethered her cart to a nearby pole.
She said it was fun seeing people get caught trying to take off with her cart: "OH, were you using that?"


----------



## Bosch (Dec 28, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Knew a TM who was doing a reset in stationery & she had a cart that she was stacking sections in as she moved down the line.
> After getting her cart taken in between sections not once but TWICE, she went over to the electronics boat, grabbed a couple of larger spiderwrap & tethered her cart to a nearby pole.
> She said it was fun seeing people get caught trying to take off with her cart: "OH, were you using that?"



That is ballsy and brilliant!


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 28, 2016)

It's the scanner, bulk up that particular endcap with heavier toys along with really tight shelf spacing and guests will be less likely to just leave things there after they've decided it was too expensive. All it takes is one idiot and the lemmings follow suit, any chance of dissuading that one idiot is important.

TTOG: Yes, I'm setting and yes, it's Valentines product and yes, I hope you never return. Please make good on your word.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Dec 28, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To All Guests Who Did This:
> 
> Why are you like this


HOLY SHIT LMAO I thought my ten items was bad wtf!!!!
I kept on clearing it as quickly as possible every time I saw it so this wouldn't happen haha damn I'm sorry lol


----------



## Pale (Dec 29, 2016)

TTOG: GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY. I shouldn't have to follow you and your spawn for a minute just to get down to PFresh. Fucking walk in a group, not side-by-side. This isn't a family show, it's not cute either.
To all of those other guests with demon spawn, FUCKING CONTROL THEM! I almost ran  over the same kid 3 times today with different vehicles, 2 overloaded tubs and a flatbed filled with toilet paper. Every time, the mother gave me a dirty look like I was doing it on purpose. Next time I may not stop, Just gonna pull the "Oh my god! I'm so Sorry!" and continue with my day.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 29, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> HOLY SHIT LMAO I thought my ten items was bad wtf!!!!
> I kept on clearing it as quickly as possible every time I saw it so this wouldn't happen haha damn I'm sorry lol


I wish someone would clear it out as the day goes on but nah man I show up at 7pm to that and spend a good 30 minutes or so trying to clear it out with multiple trips to get more carts lmao


----------



## pinkp2ie (Dec 29, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I wish someone would clear it out as the day goes on but nah man I show up at 7pm to that and spend a good 30 minutes or so trying to clear it out with multiple trips to get more carts lmao


I barely get any morning/mid shifts anymore it sucks. But if i was getting them i'd be complaining. It was ridiculous no one going through the aisles in toys, but all of us TMs were backed up ridiculously. :| So kind of understandable. Christmas eve was calm so i could clear aisles frequently.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2016)

TTOG: The guy ahead of you left money for your drink to 'pay it forward' & what did you do?
You said "Oh, ok." & went down to wait on your drink, without so much as a thanks & breaking the chain before it even started.
Then your teenaged son asked why YOU didn't 'pay it forward', you said that you didn't carry cash only debit & you didn't 'care about that kind of crap.'
Way to set an example.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 30, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: The guy ahead of you left money for your drink to 'pay it forward' & what did you do?
> You said "Oh, ok." & went down to wait on your drink, without so much as a thanks & breaking the chain before it even started.
> Then your teenaged son asked why YOU didn't 'pay it forward', you said that you didn't carry cash only debit & you didn't 'care about that kind of crap.'
> Way to set an example.


Decaf?


----------



## HRZone (Dec 30, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY. I shouldn't have to follow you and your spawn for a minute just to get down to PFresh. Fucking walk in a group, not side-by-side. This isn't a family show, it's not cute either.
> To all of those other guests with demon spawn, FUCKING CONTROL THEM! I almost ran  over the same kid 3 times today with different vehicles, 2 overloaded tubs and a flatbed filled with toilet paper. Every time, the mother gave me a dirty look like I was doing it on purpose. Next time I may not stop, Just gonna pull the "Oh my god! I'm so Sorry!" and continue with my day.



75 percent of guest tell their kid to get out of the way but to the 25 percent who expect you to swerve to avoid their special snowflake, screw you.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Decaf?


Of course.
Only wish I could've decaffed the hell out of it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 30, 2016)

TTOG: you ordered a "skim, non-fat latte with sugar free syrup," then asked for extra whipped cream. Doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's the Starbucks equivalent of a super-sized meal with a diet coke.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 31, 2016)

And it happens all day long.


----------



## NKG (Dec 31, 2016)

Ttog- I appreciate that you didn't ditch your abandoned items on some random shelf and threw them in my cart but we were working abandoned that needed to go to the floor so it created more work for me. Then you came back looking for said items and I put them back so you had to go reshop for them. As you acted annoyed by the whole process next time just hand unwanted items to the cashier.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 31, 2016)

TTOG: Holy crap, relax! It's jus a coupon. I understand you want to use it, but when you hand me a full page of ad and then 2 tiny ones, that you (Badly) ripped out; yes, I'm going to be confused. There's no need to get snappy.


----------



## Pale (Jan 1, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Holy crap, relax! It's jus a coupon. I understand you want to use it, but when you hand me a full page of ad and then 2 tiny ones, that you (Badly) ripped out; yes, I'm going to be confused. There's no need to get snappy.


This, so much fucking this. I'll have people hand me two parts of a coupon ripped clean in half, and they bitch when it doesn't scan. I'm not gonna hand key a coupon that takes 50c off of a 75 dollar purchase either.


----------



## Logo (Jan 1, 2017)

TTOG: don't get pissy when I say  Im going to have ask you to make a selection we are closed as you try to deside which facial would like. Like did she not hear the 3 closing announcements or noticed that the lights had dimmed.


----------



## Pale (Jan 1, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOG: don't get pissy when I say  Im going to have ask you to make a selection we are closed as you try to deside which facial would like. Like did she not hear the 3 closing announcements or noticed that the lights had dimmed.


Closing last night we had  at least 5 people run in AS THE LIGHTS WERE TURNING OFF. We had to round them up and show them the door.


----------



## Logo (Jan 1, 2017)

We s fella come in with 3 minutes to close to buy a shirt SL helped this poor guy in record time!  Then had a guest who wanted to run to her car to get her phone for cartwheel! Sorry doors are already locked! (TM used theirs). JUST GET OUT!!! I what I wanted to scream!


----------



## Greenie (Jan 2, 2017)

TTOG: You darn right I ignored you as you tried to interrupt me with another guest. It was totally uncalled for you to lean over that guest in her wheelchair because you wanted to know why the "winter" coffee wasn't 70% off. And when I finally did acknowledge you, I'm sorry you didn't like my answer. You yelling "Christmas is over and it should all be 70% off" meant nothing to me. Like I told you, it IS still winter time.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 2, 2017)

Still got a few rants in me, here we go!
ToAllOfThoseGuestThatUseSelfCheckout:
Stop doing this shit.
Guest: *Scans item, doesn't place in bagging area*
Self Checkout: Please place item in the bagging area.
Guest: (after 10 seconds) *taps I don't want to bag this item" then immediately after *puts item in bagging area*
SC: Unexpected item in bagging area, remove this item before continuing.
Guest: What the fuck is wrong with this stupid shit. I did nothing wrong.

Also, it's not fucking 1986, stop pressing other payment and making me come over so you can tell me "I'm paying visa."


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 2, 2017)

TTOG: I'm sorry that it showed online that we had Christmas tree stands still in stock. I asked over channel one on the walkie because I didn't know if we'd have them in seasonal or home improvement or wherever at this point if we had them. The LOD happened to be the one to answer me that no, we didn't have any left. 
Guest on phone: Well, it doesn't allow me to order it online, and you're saying you don't have it, so what should I do?
Me: Well, our manager on duty told me we're sold out. sorry.
Guest: What do you suggest I do?
Me: ....call another store and see if they have any left?...

Ugh I have a  few suggestions for people like this...


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 2, 2017)

TTOG: No, even after you asked the Guest Service TM if we could hurry up and pick the online order you just dropped, I will not make special arrangements to prioritize your order over the others I am already picking.  Walk your lazy ass over to the shelf and shop for your own damn stuff if you're in the store!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 2, 2017)

TTOG: You were having a meltdown over the fact that we were out of a particular cake pop. 
Instead of teaching your daughter that sometimes you can't always get what you want, you kept demanding how we could 'run out'. 
Never mind that we'd been sold out during the HOLIDAYS & it's not like I could pull one out of my ass.
I'm beginning to see who the cake pop was REALLY for.
Hope you get hit by that Wahmbulance on your way out.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2017)

Do soccer moms have some sort of radar that tells them "this aisle is blocked off and I need to go down that aisle right now"?

Because I blocked off the backwall temporarily with a flat while I stocked milk because it's basically impossible to stock when people keep walking through. Throughout the entire time I stocked milk, I got six different guests try to pass through.

It's why I like wearing a sweater when I go in the milk cooler. When I stock the floor, I can pretend to be the milk vendor.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 3, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Do soccer moms have some sort of radar that tells them "this aisle is blocked off and I need to go down that aisle right now"?



Yes! Whenever I push a flat I always put it on an unpopular end cap. Some annoying mom always comes up and pretends she is going to buy something. Go away


----------



## HRZone (Jan 3, 2017)

TTOG today: Dont come complaining someone stole your cart then runaway when I looked for AP. Coming up to me being like, "My cart is missing" is pathetic.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 3, 2017)

TTCoupleOfGuests: All right, I'm sorry I didn't immediately scan the rest of your order, but you had one item, divider and then what looked like a separate order. Saying: "No. HERE!" in a less than polite tone after which you then proceed to remove the divider from your one item doesn't really make me want to help you. I apologized for the mistake and you simply grunted.


----------



## NKG (Jan 8, 2017)

Guest comes in with coffee pot to return. So I start to take it out of the box since the box was missing half of the top. I ask the guest if there's anything wrong. I get the whole got two for Christmas story. So I pull it out of the bag and it looks used for someone that got "two". I tell her its used and that I can't return this thst she will have to come back with the unused one if she wants to get a gift card. She at this point is frazzled that I actually told her no. Then gives me the story that her boyfriend/husband/ i really dont care must have switched the boxes. I didn't see her leave so I wouldn't be surprised if she went and took a coffee pot of the shelf to return that one. Is it sad that Target has the reputation that " we take anything back?" I imagine she will be back today and try again with someone that wont look.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOG: you saw there were only 2 of us in pharmacy and we were both on the phone. You then proceeded to walk over, interrupt both of us, then stand at the register saying, "I'm WAAAIIIITTTTIIINNGGG!!!!" When I went to help you, all you wanted was to purchase alcohol, and had an attitude because "the other employees do it all the time." No we don't. Walk your ass up front.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOG:

No, you cannot return a wrinkled old pair of pyjamas that are on a receipt that expired in September.
Telling me that they were a Christmas gift and that Target is supposed to take back Christmas gifts just made me want to laugh at you.
Stamping your feet, rolling your eyes, acting bitchy, and practically yelling will ensure that you get less than zero out of me.
You bought the shit in July, get over yourself.


----------



## NKG (Jan 9, 2017)

Covered Electronics since mobile dude called out and the electronics tm had to take a lunch-
" Thank you for calling my local Target, this is nokiddie in Electronics"

" Hi, Im looking for a shimmer and shine doll. Its a nickelodeon tv show for kids ( assumed I live under a rock and didn't have kids). Its this blue, purple and blonde hair set of 3 dolls.  They aren't the regular price set but on clearance. Must have changed the packaging but its the same thing online. I am just wanting the clearance price one."

nokiddie- " we only have the regular price one on the shelf" 

" Im only looking for the clearance one. So maybe its on a clearance end cap. I saw it in your store but I didn't buy ot and I knew I should have."

Dead silence...

NK- " No im not seeing it"

" Okay thank you "

Literally 1 Sentence in....and kept talking the whole time.  Just come into the store.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 9, 2017)

*Guest comes through with a few groceries  and cough syrup*

*Star starts to ring up cough syrup, gets prompted for ID*

"May I see an ID for the cough syrup?"

*Guest starts getting ID, then stops*

"Wait, what are we doing?"

"It's for the cough syrup, sir. I'll just need it for a few seconds..."

"Whoa! No, no no! I'll just get it somewhere else. Multinational corporation wants my government-issued ID--no thanks."

Um---wow. OK then. Well, bye.


----------



## JK0884 (Jan 10, 2017)

TTOG: You tried to buy clothes that you thought were on clearance, they weren't, you insisted they were, I scanned it with the myDevice, they weren't, so you start copping an attitude, so I call the GSA, you tried it with him too, we weren't budging, so you stomp out of the store accusing us of being racist and wanting to keep black people from prospering. Whatever that means!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 11, 2017)

Me: "Insert name of Target here", this is the operator,  how can I help you?
Quest: I need the jewelry department.
Me: Ok, may I ask what item you are looking for?
Quest: ...The jewelry department.
Me: ...Um... May I ask what item you are looking for?
Quest: Oh? Jewelry.
Me: Sir? I need to know what kind of jewelry you are looking for.
Quest: Oh... right. Do you sell nose rings?
Me: No, sir, we do not sell nose rings.
Quest: Oh.. Ok. <click>
Me:


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 12, 2017)

TTOG Who didn't know what toy you were looking for and asked me "Can't you Google it for me?" LOL. Maybe I'm just in a bad mood but I can't believe you came in expecting me to google search through all sorts of toys looking for one. Either look it up before you come into the store, or ask the person you are buying it for. For what it's worth, I actually have used my phone to search things for guests.. there have been maybe two times that the guest knew I was doing so for them because they were genuinely pleasant and I wanted to help. But you? Nah.


----------



## Pale (Jan 12, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> "Whoa! No, no no! I'll just get it somewhere else. Multinational corporation wants my government-issued ID--no thanks."


Had a guest pull that yesterday aswell, except he said that "Targets database isn't safe and I don't want them knowing my business. Nobodies database is safe."
I had an aneurysm at this dude's stupidity. Somebody doesn't know his stuff is already open to the public.

TTOG. Don't get mad because I can't find the exact item you're looking for. I pointed out the two aisles in infant hardlines where it may be and then had to get back to helping guests in electronics. Don't say "So that's it? That's all the help you'll be? *scoff*". Fuck you, I would help you with overwhelming guest service just to shut you up and get you out of here if there wasn't a line at the boat.


----------



## NKG (Jan 12, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Had a guest pull that yesterday aswell, except he said that "Targets database isn't safe and I don't want them knowing my business. Nobodies database is safe."
> I had an aneurysm at this dude's stupidity. Somebody doesn't know his stuff is already open to the public.
> 
> TTOG. Don't get mad because I can't find the exact item you're looking for. I pointed out the two aisles in infant hardlines where it may be and then had to get back to helping guests in electronics. Don't say "So that's it? That's all the help you'll be? *scoff*". Fuck you, I would help you with overwhelming guest service just to shut you up and get you out of here if there wasn't a line at the boat.



Ive gotten to the point where I am like I just need a birthday. Any date just as long your 18 years old....ill card the younger people.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 12, 2017)

TTOG: Was it really necessary to refer to my co-worker as "The Asian one" when you asked for his name?

You got all huffy because he walked away from you to oversee SCO, but his light wasn't on, he was just getting a magnet to undo a spider wrap, yet you complained that he was the rudest person ever because he didn't ring your travel size lotion up

Lord help me people are dumb


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2017)

TTOG: I'm sure you thought you were being clever by purchasing all your clothing at my Starbucks counter in hopes of getting a free bag (our city has a bag ban so guests have to buy a bag if they didn't bring their own).
What you weren't counting on was how small our bags were.


----------



## NKG (Jan 12, 2017)

Ttog-

Me- "Thanks for calling my local Target. This is Nokiddie, can I help you find something?

Guest- " Asdfghjhjkj"

Me- "Ma'am, can you repeat that again? Please."

Guest- " dffgghjjjkk!"

Me- " I apologize, my phone is having a hard time picking up what your asking. Can you repeat that one more time. Please?"

Guest- " NEVERMIND" 
::: disconnects:::

Okay.....

Thank you for calling.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> Me- "Thanks for calling my local Target. This is Nokiddie, can I help you find something?
> 
> ...


Must work at a fast food drive-thru.


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 13, 2017)

Me: Thank you for calling Target ----. This is the operator. How can I help you?

Guest: This is Tiffany. I gave my sister Syphilis so I won't be in today for my shift today. 

Me: We don't have a Tiff-You had se-Okay would you like to talk to an LOD?

Guest: Oh no I just need to talk to a manager. 

Me: .... Okay one moment. *end call*

They never called back. 

~~~

Me: Thank you for calling Target ----. This is the operator. How can I help you?

Guest: Yes, I'm coming into y'alls Target Cafe and want to preorder a pizza. 

Me: Mam the pizza only takes seven minutes to-

Guest: Excuse me?! I'd like to be directly connected to them. 

Me: We don't have a Cafe Phone Line. Would you like to be transferred to the team lead at the front lanes (Cafe TL was LOD and unavailable)?

Guest: Whatever, WE'LL JUST FIGURE IT OUT. *hangs up*

--

*10 minutes later*

GSTL: Operator, can you switch to four?

Me: Switching. *Confused*

Me: I'm on four. 

GSTL: We have a guest that says you told her she can't preorder pizza. 

Me: Can we?

GSTL: We wanted to let you know she's very upset.

Me: Oh I'm sorry. :/ 

GSTL: She says it's ok. She'll still shop at Target. 

At this point I'm like WTF

GSTL: Hey you still on four?

Me: ...Yes. 

GSTL: Yeah I'm sorry you had to take that call. She wanted me to "scold" you and she wanted to hear your response, even though you were actually right in the first place, so thank you. 

Me: *What just happened?*

#Retail. The guest is always right. ._.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 13, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> #Retail. The guest is always right. ._.



Idk what it is with these crazy food ave guests. I had a similar phone call with one, but the GSTL backed me up when I told them no, I will not have 5 pizzas held for you at 8pm. And the "scolding" you got from the GSTL cause the guest asked for it is just plain ridiculous. Both my GSTLs woulda told that guest where to go.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 13, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> #Retail. The guest is always right.


And this is why I'm glad we no longer have FA. Wow. Crazy.


----------



## NKG (Jan 13, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> Me: Thank you for calling Target --
> Me: Thank you for calling Target ----. This is the operator. How can I help you?
> 
> Guest: Yes, I'm coming into y'alls Target Cafe and want to preorder a pizza.
> ...




Im sorry what if the guest never picked up "y'all" pizza that would be wasting food. We all know how much spot nickles and dimes everything. I would have backed you up even if you were wrong. Ma'am theres no need to talk to anyone higher than me because if you want a personal pan pizza ready for you may i suggest taco bell/pizza hut express.  Your lazy ass doesn't even have to get out of the car. Have a goodday...bye now. Don't call back.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 13, 2017)

TTOS: You be stupid. Really really stupid. You come into our target after "purchasing" hundreds of dollars worth of cosmetics at the other Target in town. You try to return said cosmetics with a receipt from the same day at our store, and demand cash back, and throw a tantrum when you're told that we cannot do the return for you for cash back, only using your ID and for store credit, and then you call the police because we're "harassing and intimidating" you. Then when a deputy walks in, less than five minutes later and on a completely unrelated detail, you jump in front of him and scream "It's about damned time you got here"? How did you think that was going to end up? I laughed my ass off when he put you in handcuffs and took you out to his car because you had two out-standing felony warrants for burglary and theft. Idiot.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

Had a guy rifle thru the pizzas in my hot case (ended up having to toss ALL of them, you jerk) before telling me he wanted a 'supreme'.
He couldn't believe that all we had was cheese & pepperoni (which, thanks to you jerk-face, we won't have ANY for the next seven minutes).
Told him the definition of "Pizza Hut EXPRESS" before he heaved a big sigh & stomped off.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2017)

The pizzas just sit out?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

They're boxed right out of the oven & held in a hot case for 20 minutes, then tossed if not purchased within that time.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2017)

I guess I figured you had to give them from behind the counter.  What a,jerk.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> They're boxed right out of the oven & held in a hot case for 20 minutes



I used to occasionally cover food ave breaks/help out there and what really annoyed me was when guests would ask for a "fresh" pizza and then get all annoyed when we told them it would take a couple minutes. On that note, the other day I was craving food ave chicken and got in line behind a guest who asked for the same thing. When she was told it'd be about 10 minutes, she changed her mind, ordered something else and then moved on. I ordered mine and then went to go talk to a friend for a few minutes and then when I went back for my chicken the woman's staring at it with an annoyed expression. Lady, if you were going to hang out at food ave for a while, you could've waited the 10 minutes for some chicken of your own. Ugh.


----------



## carramrod (Jan 13, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOS: You be stupid. Really really stupid. You come into our target after "purchasing" hundreds of dollars worth of cosmetics at the other Target in town. You try to return said cosmetics with a receipt from the same day at our store, and demand cash back, and throw a tantrum when you're told that we cannot do the return for you for cash back, only using your ID and for store credit, and then you call the police because we're "harassing and intimidating" you. Then when a deputy walks in, less than five minutes later and on a completely unrelated detail, you jump in front of him and scream "It's about damned time you got here"? How did you think that was going to end up? I laughed my ass off when he put you in handcuffs and took you out to his car because you had two out-standing felony warrants for burglary and theft. Idiot.


I love he dumb ones. Makes our job so much easier.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> guests would ask for a "fresh" pizza and then get all annoyed when we told them it would take a couple minutes.


Yeah, we had this guy that would always ask for a 'fresh' pizza but wouldn't pay for it so I'd put some in & folks would be coming thru the line as the old ones were being tossed so THEY would get the fresh ones.
The guy would come over demanding his 'fresh' pizza & I told him that unless he PAID upfront, those pizzas were up for grabs - literally.


----------



## NKG (Jan 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Had a guy rifle thru the pizzas in my hot case (ended up having to toss ALL of them, you jerk) before telling me he wanted a 'supreme'.
> He couldn't believe that all we had was cheese & pepperoni (which, thanks to you jerk-face, we won't have ANY for the next seven minutes).
> Told him the definition of "Pizza Hut EXPRESS" before he heaved a big sigh & stomped off.



At 450° and 12 minutes, you can bake a totinos supreme pizza at home for $1 and change. SMH


----------



## NKG (Jan 15, 2017)

Ttog-

You thought your buddies and you would call around to make a bunch of prank calls. Well you picked the wrong day for prank calls because nokiddie just happened to be at GS. 
Ring Ring...
Caller ID says Unknown 

Me- " Thank you for calling my local Target, what can I help you find?"

Guest- " My boyfriend and I are gonna have sex and I need to know if you have condoms. We-"

I interupt because I aint stupid and born yesterday. 

" Im gonna stop you right now. You know I can *69 this call and get where you are calling. [Teenagers these days don't know what this is ] We carry condoms. Is there anything else I can help you with?"

Second of silence...


I hang up. 

Never called back either lol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 16, 2017)

@Nokiddiegloves Thank You! I was trying to remember what the hell that number (*69) was for the longest time!


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 16, 2017)

Today was busy.

I was working cashier and covered someone's 15 minute break at SCO.

Within those 15 minutes, two ladies forgot to ring up their cart wheel, and when I was helping both of them, somehow every single guest using the SCO managed to fuck up their machine, so I'm sitting here explaining to an older lady her payment will be voided and will appear twice but the first one will go away and the second bill will be the new price(all while having the next lady to help still.) and all 4 SCO machines are blinking red and I've got a lady asking me to please help her because she's in a rush and a lady screaming across SCO to "please come help us"

SO, I finally just say "im really sorry, i HAVE to go help these people." and they said okay. Took me about 5 minutes because one lady was trying to argue with me a toy was like $20 less than what it rang up as and the other lady had kids who kept climbing all over. The other two issues on the other computers were an Unknown Item error and Scale issues.

I go back over to help the last lady with her cart wheel, and I hear from SCO "we need your help again!"

FOR FUCKS SAKE. Worst 15 minutes of my life at Target ever, I forgot to mention a little boy was throwing a huge tantrum in the line of SCO and a bunch of desperate guests kept walking into my closed SCO lane assuming I was open whilst trying to help these ladies with their cart wheel.

I wanted to explode. Thank God the old SCO person came back and took back over. My GSTL was trying to pick a fight with me today as well. Today was just stressful, and literally crazy.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 16, 2017)

A guest attempted to tip me today. I declined, but she wouldn't have it. So instead of making a huge scene, I took it and put it in the register.

TTOG who insists on her child paying for their own purchase, but then spending 15 minutes (slower than a tortoise I might add) digging through your damn purse for coinage while there are others waiting is just awful of you. Not to mention  things alost came to blows when you and another guest started fighting because you were taking so long. Omg I wanted to scream.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2017)

I hate it when it turns into a math lesson:
Mom: So it's $12.36. Count out your dollars. Now how much change will you get back?
Child: Ummmmmmmmm.......
Mom: What's a dollar minus .36?
*guest behind her rolls her eyes while sighing loudly


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 16, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> *guest behind her rolls her eyes while sighing loudly


Which is exactly how it happened, I was ready to flip on my light for the GSTL because I thought I was going to have a catfight on my hands. (It was close, too)


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh yes, let's teach our kids to be inconsiderate jerks!


----------



## Pale (Jan 16, 2017)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Oh yes, let's teach our kids to be inconsiderate jerks!


God help them if my kids end up being assholes and rude. I was raised with an old school mother who used spanking and actual timeouts (Chair in the corner of the kitchen facing the wall). I intend to do the same exact shit, but I'll raise my kids to appreciate what they have, and if they want something, they can work for it.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 17, 2017)

Do that at self checkout. Or when its slow. Not when someone is behind you


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 17, 2017)

TTOG: no it's NOT my job to "fetch a product for you." I'm not a dog!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 17, 2017)

TTOG;

You're a special kind of stupid, aren't ya?

You:  I have a coupon for a free razor.
Me:  Okay.  *rings up a bunch of stuff*
Me:  That'll be $money
You: That coupon was supposed to be $5.99!
Me:  The coupon was buy one get one free up to $7.99 value.  You got your free razor AND a $5.00 gift card for buying two.
You: But you're cheating me out of money!  You only gave me  $3.49 off!
Me:  Maam, you got a free razor regardless of the price.  You also got a $5 gift card for buying two of them which reduces the value of each by $2.50 however, you still get your free item.
You:  But it's a 5.99 coupon.
Me:  Maam, it's a coupon for a free item UP TO 7.99 there is no set price.  However, if you want the free razor to be $5.99 I'll be happy to take back the 5 dollar gift card so that your coupon will be valued higher.  
You:  No, I want my gift card.
Me:  *screaming on the inside* 
Me:  Have a LOVELY day.  <-- should be sarcasm font


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 17, 2017)

Ohohoh, and those other guests!!!!

OMFG

Two ladies in front of you.  You set your stuff down on theirs but none of us saw it because reasons.
When I continue ringing them up and grab your jar, you YELL at me so I ask all parties involved "does everyone have their own stuff separated?"
Ladies pay and wander off, I start ringing up your jars.  I pick up an item and scan it and you YELL at me again, that's not yours.  I'm like, wait, it's in your pile of stuff.
"That's not ours!"
Me:  Wait, I just asked you if all that stuff was yours and you said it was.
You:  Well that's not ours.
Me:  Then why'd you put your stuff down on it?  I'll be right back because I have to tell those ladies that they didn't get to buy everything they picked out.
*run out door, don't see ladies*
Me:  Well, I guess the'll find out that they didn't buy all their stuff when they get home.
You: Well we thought that was yours.
Me:  HUH?
*finishes scanning, rushes your stupid asses out the door*

But seriously, who puts their stuff on the counter ON TOP of stuff that is being bought by the people in front of them???   And why would anything on the counter/belt be mine??? Fucking morons.  I literally argued with them, I didn't care at that point.  I said "you told me that all this was yours which is why I'm ringing up this thing that you say is not yours but your stuff is on".

Fucking morons.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 17, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Ohohoh, and those other guests!!!!
> 
> OMFG
> 
> ...


I HATE!!!!! When people don't put dividers and then yell at me when I scan things that aren't theirs. Like what did you think was going to happen you imbecile?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 18, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I HATE!!!!! When people don't put dividers and then yell at me when I scan things that aren't theirs. Like what did you think was going to happen you imbecile?


Ooooh! Like am I just supposed to know that stuff? GAWD! 

Tonight: *Guest has a huge comforter + sheet set.*
I start scanning.

Guest: Wait, did that come up 20% off?
Me: Uh that's a Cartwheel thing...
Guest: *stares blankly* What?
Me: Oh, the bedding is on Cartwheel and that's how you can get the 20% off.
Guest: I---what in the world is Cartwheel???

Seriously? How can these people have not even heard of Cartwheel?


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 18, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Seriously? How can these people have not even heard of Cartwheel?



Right?? Like now we print out huge fucking signs that say CARTWHEEL APP and somehow the only thing people see is the discount


----------



## Bosch (Jan 18, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Right?? Like now we print out huge fucking signs that say CARTWHEEL APP and somehow the only thing people see is the discount



Remember "Reading is Fundamental" so they don't read.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 19, 2017)

TTOG: no, I can't walk you to the shampoo. I gave you the exact aisle and even told you how to get there while I was on hold on the phone.


----------



## NKG (Jan 19, 2017)

Ttog- its NOT my fault, you live in FL where you can't buy snow pants. No I will not let you purchase ours over the phone nor hold them. I told you that you could order them online and have them sent to your house but you didn't want to listen to me. Then you tell me you tried talking to Target online and they couldn't help you. If they can't help you, I definitely cant. Then you tell me " Ive lost a guest" because I don't want to hold clearance snow pants for 30 days or ring you up over the phone. If you need them THAT bad buy them somewhere that CAN ship them to you.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2017)

Guest: The other store said you have it.

Me: Unfortunately the system isn't always entirely accurate, and we don't have any in the back

Guest: But the other store

_my god_


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Guest: But the other store


Well, hi guess what? WE'RE NOT THE OTHER STORE. Ugh, I hate it when they bitch about stuff like this. I had one today.

Guest: OK, I don't want these clothes, because the other Target has them on clearance and you don't...Why?

Me: Well I don't exactly--

Guest: Eh, I'll just go to the other Target never mind.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 20, 2017)

Guest in fitting room: Do you think I would be a size 6 or 8 in this blazer?
Me: I really don't know, I would suggest you try them on...
Guest: I'm a medium. Which is closer to a medium?
Me: I really don't know.
Guest: I know I seem normal, but I have short term memory loss!!
Me: ??? 

Seriously though, I'm supposed to look at this woman and know what size she would be? I don't even know my own size half the time.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol, always say she looks like the smaller size.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 21, 2017)

TTOG: please control your child. Allowing them to "play" with the card reader/pen (read: repeatedly poking the screen with the pen) is not acceptable. Although, the look on your face when you asked where the pen on the CVS touchscreen was priceless when I said, "it broke because too many kids played with it."


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 21, 2017)

When a guest at the lane behind me puts a bunch of used plastic bags on my guest's bags.

k then


----------



## Pale (Jan 21, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, I can't walk you to the shampoo. I gave you the exact aisle and even told you how to get there while I was on hold on the phone.


I had a guest get mad because I pointed out where our paper corner is and wouldn't walk them there. I'm sitting there, helping with the food truck, and a guest wanted to know where paper corner was. So I said it's in the main aisle and all the way down on her left. She's like "Can you show me" I said I can't because I've already had this product out for damn near 30 min and the TL's watch the time like hawks. She gets mad and storms off in the opposite direction, after I gave her instructions like I would to my 4 year old nephew. Some old bitty walks up and says "You could have just brought her over there, you know." I had to bite my tongue to stop myself from saying stuff I would(only while on the clock) regret.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 22, 2017)

TTMultipleG: If you're going to leave because you don't want to wait in line, JUST LEAVE Ugh, I don't need to know you're leaving my lane to go to SCO, nor do I care that you do. There was no need to announce "Excuse me, I only have one item, so I'm just going to leave and do self-checkout..."

Good for you, I have other guests that need assistance.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 22, 2017)

TTOG;

When I leave SD to grab the next person in line, don't jump the line and speed walk your way up front.  That's just rude as hell.
Respect the old people and let them check out before you, since they're literally before you.  Seriously.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 22, 2017)

When I responded to back-up last time, the GSA was directing me to lane 11 so I tapped the next person in the nearest line to follow me.
Some dick rushed ahead & was unloading his basket so I took her to lane 10 instead.
As I helped her unload her basket, he said "Weren't you SUPPOSED to open on 11?!"
I said, "Oh, no. That register has been crashing all day."
By then my line was three deep.
#PissedOffKarma


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 22, 2017)

TTOG: See those red sticks? Use em. I was 5 items deep into another guest's order, thinking it was still part of the guest in front of you's order before either of you said anything...


----------



## tzeentch9 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ttog: There is a reason I very strategically pull certain guests from the line to ring them up at GS. I promise it's not random or discrimination. Thanks for causing another huge line that takes backup TMs away from the lanes, where we need them, to GS. 

Your selfish ass chasing the guests I pulled to GS with your 50+ items is now part of the problem.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 23, 2017)

TTOG who had me slice them 8 pounds of ham for 1.99 a pound -- sorry for being a dick. You wanted some yesterday, and deli had closed early so you missed out on the sale. I didn't mind giving you the discounted price at all. It was more the fact that I had to cut 8 POUNDS OF HAM thinly sliced and put into one pound packages.

( I don't work in deli. )


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 23, 2017)

DoWork said:


> TTOG who had me slice them 8 pounds of ham for 1.99 a pound -- sorry for being a dick. You wanted some yesterday, and deli had closed early so you missed out on the sale. I didn't mind giving you the discounted price at all. It was more the fact that I had to cut 8 POUNDS OF HAM thinly sliced and put into one pound packages.
> 
> ( I don't work in deli. )


I'm so sorry you had to deal with that... At least they didn't say "shredded" or "chipped!"
I do have one recurring guest who comes in maybe once a month and gets whole chubs of Archer Farms meats and, without fail, tells me that it's OK if I give her all her free cheese in one block. Excuse me, no. We need to keep the inventory halfway accurate so I'm going to hack off 1/2 lb chunks and you can deal with the half a million bags of cheese. She gets annoyed and offended every time I tell her, too, and walks off in a mild huff. Always comes back for her cheese, though.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 23, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with that... At least they didn't say "shredded" or "chipped!"
> I do have one recurring guest who comes in maybe once a month and gets whole chubs of Archer Farms meats and, without fail, tells me that it's OK if I give her all her free cheese in one block. Excuse me, no. We need to keep the inventory halfway accurate so I'm going to hack off 1/2 lb chunks and you can deal with the half a million bags of cheese. She gets annoyed and offended every time I tell her, too, and walks off in a mild huff. Always comes back for her cheese, though.



Keep slinging those cheddar rocks!


----------



## Castagnier (Jan 23, 2017)

TToG: Why? Like, why? I'm not too bothered by the fact that you drank my soda. What really bothers me is that you saw an open soda can and decided to drink out of it.

TToG: While I understand that you needed assistance, don't freaking wander inside the electronics stock room and yell at me to help you. If you were just close to the door, that'd be sorta fine, but you decided to go the extra mile and corner me in the aisle. I really should talk to the AP-ETL to see what he would recommend there, since I feel like that's a situation that calls for AP.


----------



## Saylavee (Jan 23, 2017)

TTOG who calls to ask if they can return an HBA item and gets pissy when I say that I can't say with 100% certainly we'll be able to give them a refund without receipt due to our store policy.  
TTOG who tries again to return several DVDs without receipt.  I remember you well from the last time you tried to do the same thing.  
To both of you, certainly you can have my name.  I'm following store policy and treating you with respect and kindness and I have high survey scores.  You don't scare me one bit, but you both have a nice day.


----------



## Pale (Jan 23, 2017)

Castagnier said:


> I really should talk to the AP-ETL to see what he would recommend there, since I feel like that's a situation that calls for AP.


Do it. Talk to AP as soon as you can. That's grounds for Trespassing and maybe even legal action. 

TToG: I'm sorry we don't have what you were looking for. You have no reason to fucking scream at me like I just kicked your puppy in front of a bus. I would have shouted back but our APTL saved your ass and mine.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 24, 2017)

TTOG - I almost had a heart attack when I saw you and your 5 year old son take almost every garbage can we sell and put it in the aisle as you compared them but I was impressed when he tried to walk away you taught him to clean up after himself and not make more work for others.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 25, 2017)

Today was the very first time I rang up an item that was clearance but had a clearance sticker for something 100% different and only $5.98

The shoes themselves rang up for $34, but the clearance(which I had to type the code in) rang up for $5.98. The lady was about to tell me "well, it was on the clearance shelf.. I should just get it anyways" but I called my GSTL over right away.

I know this customer didn't do it, and I mostly called my GSTL over just to let him know and confirm it was a misplaced sticker. She was literally about to give me that argument though lol.

Oh well, kind of fun. The customer was cool with us having to turn it away from her unless she wanted to pay full price.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 25, 2017)

To follow up ^,

TTOG: I agreed to ring you out because I was bored as hell. Little did I know that EVERYTHING you had was "on clearance" & that you were going to argue with me about every price. A word of advice: if you're going to take a sticker off one item and place it on another, be careful not to rip it in half! (How the hell you even managed that, I will never know.) Piecing it back together is not going to make me believe that a $20 Nexxus product was $1.68, especially when the clearance tag said "15" in the corner! And no, I won't give your items back because I'm not going to let you scam a new cashier up front.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 26, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> To follow up ^,
> 
> TTOG: I agreed to ring you out because I was bored as hell. Little did I know that EVERYTHING you had was "on clearance" & that you were going to argue with me about every price. A word of advice: if you're going to take a sticker off one item and place it on another, be careful not to rip it in half! (How the hell you even managed that, I will never know.) Piecing it back together is not going to make me believe that a $20 Nexxus product was $1.68, especially when the clearance tag said "15" in the corner! And no, I won't give your items back because I'm not going to let you scam a new cashier up front.



I tried to peel one of the clearance stickers off and it's like cut into 3 sections, I couldn't do it without 100% messing up the sticker. This was back when I was a newbie and the clearance tag was over the barcode and I had no idea I had to just enter in the code on the sticker so I thought "if I rip it off I'll be able to get to the barcode!" and ended up completely ruining the sticker. Good thing my GSTL showed me the code and how to type it in lol


----------



## RXninja (Jan 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I tried to peel one of the clearance stickers off and it's like cut into 3 sections, I couldn't do it without 100% messing up the sticker. This was back when I was a newbie and the clearance tag was over the barcode and I had no idea I had to just enter in the code on the sticker so I thought "if I rip it off I'll be able to get to the barcode!" and ended up completely ruining the sticker. Good thing my GSTL showed me the code and how to type it in lol


If the clearance sticker is completely covering the barcode, I would remove it anyway.  Most TMs on the Price Change team know better than to put the sticker over the barcode.  Most scammers do this so you'll just key in the DPCI & the guest gets their "discount".


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I tried to peel one of the clearance stickers off and it's like cut into 3 sections, I couldn't do it without 100% messing up the sticker. This was back when I was a newbie and the clearance tag was over the barcode and I had no idea I had to just enter in the code on the sticker so I thought "if I rip it off I'll be able to get to the barcode!" and ended up completely ruining the sticker. Good thing my GSTL showed me the code and how to type it in lol


This one wasn't torn where the "cuts" were, though. It was right down the middle...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2017)

RXninja said:


> If the clearance sticker is completely covering the barcode, I would remove it anyway.  Most TMs on the Price Change team know better than to put the sticker over the barcode.  Most scammers do this so you'll just key in the DPCI & the guest gets their "discount".


This.
Had a gal come thru with four pieces of women's clothing that I KNEW were just set.
Every single item had a clearance sticker across the bar code on the hang tag & the DPCIs didn't match.
Told her I knew these weren't right, listing all the reasons above & said she must've intercepted a ticket-switcher.
I said I couldn't honor the prices.
When she protested, I called a TL over who happened to be the SLTL. 
She shut her down quick & the 'guest' ended up not buying anything (surprised? not).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 27, 2017)

This ones for redeye:

TTOG: no, you can't have the Starbucks breakfast sandwich in the display case. Not sure why you'd even want something with meat that's kind of a "Greyish" color. You're just asking for food poisoning.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 27, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, you can't have the Starbucks breakfast sandwich in the display case. Not sure why you'd even want something with meat that's kind of a "Greyish" color. You're just asking for food poisoning.


Ugh, if it's changing colors, you'd think they might get the hint...


----------



## NKG (Jan 27, 2017)

Ttog-

No you can't buy the display toaster even for a discount and with several boxes of said toaster in stock. Sure, Ill call over someone that will sell you the display but spoiler alert still can't buy the display toaster....want to know why? We cut the cord. I loved the look on your face when the LOD explain the same thing to you. If your looking for a cheap toaster, may I suggest Craigslist?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> This ones for redeye:
> 
> TTOG: no, you can't have the Starbucks breakfast sandwich in the display case. Not sure why you'd even want something with meat that's kind of a "Greyish" color. You're just asking for food poisoning.





StargazerOmega said:


> Ugh, if it's changing colors, you'd think they might get the hint...


Or, until recently, the fruit flies buzzing around in the case.


----------



## JK0884 (Jan 28, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Ooooh! Like am I just supposed to know that stuff? GAWD!
> 
> Tonight: *Guest has a huge comforter + sheet set.*
> I start scanning.
> ...


You'd be surprised by how many guests a day I have to educate about Cartwheel


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 29, 2017)

JK0884 said:


> You'd be surprised by how many guests a day I have to educate about Cartwheel


Oh I had another one yesterday who I was convinced was going to ask me to do a demo in line. Thankfully, she saw that there were 6 other people behind her and just asked how to get the app. Seriously wish more people were like this.


----------



## NKG (Jan 29, 2017)

Ttog-

Helping a guest and the guest is talking to his wife....

" Honey, I love how _this _Target doesn't have the signs in Spanish" 

Complete silence 

Looks at self...

"So, It shows we don't have that item in stock but store with the Spanish signs do"

Clearly this guy didn't see that Im hispanic...


----------



## Bosch (Jan 29, 2017)

Castagnier said:


> TToG: Why? Like, why? I'm not too bothered by the fact that you drank my soda. What really bothers me is that you saw an open soda can and decided to drink out of it.
> 
> TToG: While I understand that you needed assistance, don't freaking wander inside the electronics stock room and yell at me to help you. If you were just close to the door, that'd be sorta fine, but you decided to go the extra mile and corner me in the aisle. I really should talk to the AP-ETL to see what he would recommend there, since I feel like that's a situation that calls for AP.



M reaction to a guest who wanders in the stock room "get the fuck out now!!!" I do not give two fucks their reason for being back there, I assume they are doing one of two things, stealing or being a physical threat so they are treated as such.


----------



## JK0884 (Jan 29, 2017)

TTOG: Stop letting your kids a) run in the parking lot b) ring the doorbell outside the store. One could get them killed, the other could get you killed!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2017)

JK0884 said:


> One could get them killed, the other could get you killed!


And I have LOTS of degreaser & room in my walk-in freezer.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 29, 2017)

TTOG: Howww did you manage to lose your 2-year-old child in the store? The kid is TWO. They should be in a shopping cart or holding your hand the entire time. Smh. I don't have children, but situations like these make me confident that I could be a damn good parent.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 29, 2017)

I had something to complain about today... but I forgot.

Although, a guest checked out of SCO with a full cart of groceries and it was super busy.

She got by with only 2 weight errors... TWO. She must be a god damn pro at checking out at the SCO then.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 29, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Howww did you manage to lose your 2-year-old child in the store? The kid is TWO. They should be in a shopping cart or holding your hand the entire time. Smh. I don't have children, but situations like these make me confident that I could be a damn good parent.


I had something similar happen at my store and of course, it was a super busy time. I mean I get it, sometimes they throw a tantrum if they can't run around, but if it's packed, my kid is in the cart no matter how much they scream.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 29, 2017)

Screaming kids should be muzzled. One started while I was culling meat, and two others followed like a pack of high pitched, smelly wolves. Parents don't even give a fuck. I can't tolerate that, so I took a fifteen 20 minutes into my shift.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 30, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Screaming kids should be muzzled. One started while I was culling meat, and two others followed like a pack of high pitched, smelly wolves. Parents don't even give a fuck. I can't tolerate that, so I took a fifteen 20 minutes into my shift.




That's what you get for going to work with a hangover.


----------



## fun at target (Jan 30, 2017)

The one guest i cant stand  
Is the ones that immediately ask for a manager. The most annoying one was when this old lady asked me were this off the wall product and i started typing in the name of the product into my device 
And of course the device was acting up and i told her i have to wait for it to load and of course the bitch asked for a manager right away. So when she started complaining to the lod about me refusing to help her.
I finally found it and i walked by the lod and dropped it be there feet and her whole complaint was a waste of time


----------



## DoWork (Jan 30, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> That's what you get for going to work with a hangover.



No hangover. Just don't have patience for human puppies.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 30, 2017)

At SCO today this 2-3 year old boy was crawling all up and down the broken SCO machine and picking random candies off the shelves and would cry every time he was told to stop.

It was a lady, a younger lady, a little girl and boy. The younger lady just let him do what he wanted, and the older lady had to tell her to take the candy away from the kid... and the howling ensued. 

I mean, I didn't mind if he kept screaming, yes everyone was looking and groaning, but you shouldn't just give up on disciplining a child. I have no idea if you were his mother, or his sister, cousin, or someone completely unrelated, but a obviously you're some kind of figure to the kid. I know he got yelled at as we walked out of the store, but I doubt anything else happened.

Is there a reason a kid can act like a brat and not think anything of it and cry when he's told no? At least 90% of the kids I see act much better than that.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 30, 2017)

I saw a mom today threaten her son if he wouldn't sit down they would leave the store. She followed thru and took him out, I was so impressed.


----------



## softlines16 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ttog:
At this point I had been on backup for 30+ minutes. You came up and asked if i had cartwheel on my phone. I replied yes, quickly realized my error and said "yes, but we're not supposed to use our own for guests". Then making me do it anyways and telling me how your regular cashier always does it for you did not make me any happier. And then I had to call the gstl to give you 10% off one item because it wasn't the right tide for cartwheel. I deliberately made your transaction take forever since you made me scan every item. I really just wanted to tell you to gtfo.
I hate backup.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 31, 2017)

TTOG: Why yes, I'd be glad to talk to the LOD that was on guest first ringing you up. I'm sure they'll love me relating how unhappy you were with the level of service they gave to you. And yes, I'll be sure to have a "serious discussion" about "her future at a company like Target" if she doesn't "get her act together and be nice to her customers".


----------



## Greenie (Jan 31, 2017)

softlines16 said:


> Ttog:
> At this point I had been on backup for 30+ minutes. You came up and asked if i had cartwheel on my phone. I replied yes, quickly realized my error and said "yes, but we're not supposed to use our own for guests". Then making me do it anyways and telling me how your regular cashier always does it for you did not make me any happier. And then I had to call the gstl to give you 10% off one item because it wasn't the right tide for cartwheel. I deliberately made your transaction take forever since you made me scan every item. I really just wanted to tell you to gtfo.
> I hate backup.



You shouldn't feel like you HAVE to use your Cartwheel for guests. You can refuse and your GSTL should damn sure back you up. 

And if guests don't have the correct item for Cartwheel, they don't get the discount. What's the point of it if guests get a discount on whatever item they want?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 31, 2017)

TTOG complaining about the "junk card readers": I'll "Talk to my boss" but they're not going to do anything because it was *your* mistake that caused the reader to not take your card.


----------



## softlines16 (Jan 31, 2017)

Greenie said:


> You shouldn't feel like you HAVE to use your Cartwheel for guests. You can refuse and your GSTL should damn sure back you up.
> 
> And if guests don't have the correct item for Cartwheel, they don't get the discount. What's the point of it if guests get a discount on whatever item they want?



Our store is a big pushover. Around Halloween weekend a guest came through my line and immediately asked to see a manager. I called the gstl over and all she wanted to do was complain that a lot of shelves were empty and she would have just gone somewhere else to do her shopping if she didn't love target.
Gstl explained that we had been really busy blah blah and gave the guest $5 off her transaction to "compensate for her troubles"


----------



## dondon4720 (Feb 1, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care if its on istagram and some targets clearance out stools around Christmas  that were 89.99 to 8.99 it was missed salvage and out Target didn't clearance them out so our last selling price was still 89.99. I am glad my GSA had my back and wouldn't honor it, I was so happy when you stormed off and we stood our ground. O art of me was hoping that you would have tried and come back to get them on a different line but by then we had already salvaged them out, I would have loved to see the look on your face tho. 

To clarify the items were missed salvage and she thought that because some targets clearance them out that she would try to get 90 dollar stools for 9 dollars


----------



## dondon4720 (Feb 1, 2017)

JK0884 said:


> You'd be surprised by how many guests a day I have to educate about Cartwheel


 If I had a dollar for every one I wouldn't have to work at target or any job ever again


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 3, 2017)

TTOG: You say you *really* want the tagless blouse, but after digging for the DPCI for a minute and ringing it up, you then decide that you don't want it.

Why?


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 3, 2017)

TToG

You totally made my day. I was just working 4 x 4s making sure entertainment was nice and ship shape and at first really didn't want anything to do with the conversation you started, but you were pleasant. You asked me a bit about myself and if I go to school or anything and you told me that I seem to have a great personality and I'll do fine wherever I end up. Idk man that made me feel good since I still remember the times I would be so scared to interact with anyone and have to constantly hide. I wouldn't mind having a lil chat with you again!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 4, 2017)

TTOG: When you come up to my lane asking: "Where is that cart that was sitting right here yesterday?" and expect me to just know what the hell you're talking about, sorry, can't help you. (Though, I know exactly what happened to it, especially since you said it was "sitting there")  When we say we'll hold something til the end of the day, it actually means "End of the day". After that, it's reshop...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 4, 2017)

Another one: TTOG: complaing about there being no caRTs and that you've  "never seen them run out of carts when it's not a holiday" We had both CA's in the lot bringing in a full train. Shit happens, just wait a minute and there'll be more.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 5, 2017)

TTOG: no I will not leave electronics to go to the front and get you a cart


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 5, 2017)

TTOG on your @#$!! cell:
guest: Grande mocha, whole milk. *goes back to talking on phone*
me: Did you want whipped cream on that?
guest: 'Mary'. *back to phone*
me: Ma'am, did you want whipped cream?
guest: I said 'Mary'! *back to phone*
me: 'Mary', did you want whip?
guest: 'MARY'!
me: YES, MARY! WOULD YOU LIKE WHIPPED CREAM ON YOUR MOCHA?!
guest: Oh....um....yes.
I was smiling so hard thru clenched teeth my cheeks hurt.


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 6, 2017)

TTOG: We do not carry that brand of girls' tights. I'm sorry your daughter said she bought them at the store across the street from (local grocery store), yes we are located across from (local grocery store), but those tights are not ours, therefore you cannot exchange them for size. No, I don't know what guest service is going to be able to do for you.

Then there's this:
Guest on phone: Do you have blah blah Our Generation item?
(Mydevice says one on the floor and a bunch in the back)
Me: Yes.
Guest: I was there yesterday and was told you don't have it?
Me: ...well we have several of them
Guest: do you actually have it? I'm not sending my husband ALL the way over there to pick it up if you don't.
Me: yes, we have it
Guest: do you actually have it IN YOUR HAND?
Me: No, it's in the backroom. *puts guest on hold and calls backroom, which I was planning to do after I hung up* My coworker has it and will bring it to the service desk to be held for you.
Guest: So its there? My husband's going to come...
Me: YES.
Ughhhh.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 7, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest: do you actually have it? I'm not sending my husband ALL the way over there to pick it up if you don't.
> Me: yes, we have it
> Guest: do you actually have it IN YOUR HAND?
> Me: No, it's in the backroom. *puts guest on hold and calls backroom, which I was planning to do after I hung up* My coworker has it and will bring it to the service desk to be held for you.
> ...


Then they never show up.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2017)

TTOG  It is not the three year old's job to keep track of you.


----------



## NKG (Feb 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog- its NOT my fault, you live in FL where you can't buy snow pants. No I will not let you purchase ours over the phone nor hold them. I told you that you could order them online and have them sent to your house but you didn't want to listen to me. Then you tell me you tried talking to Target online and they couldn't help you. If they can't help you, I definitely cant. Then you tell me " Ive lost a guest" because I don't want to hold clearance snow pants for 30 days or ring you up over the phone. If you need them THAT bad buy them somewhere that CAN ship them to you.



Ever have one of those can't believe its happening moments-

So Im at GS today and this lady comes in with a box of $200 returns. I ask the whole anything wrong with these line. The lady goes since we have been in [insert state name] it hasn't snowed enough for us to use them ( we have mountains so lies all around) and I have no need for them in FL. I was like No Fing way this is THAT lady but what are the odds exactly a month later. This is why when people say they are never shopping here again, I just say see you next week...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2017)

Lady speak clearer. I have no idea what "bigs baparoo" means


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 8, 2017)

TTOG: Please make sure you have enough money with you before you get in line so we don't have to spend 10 minutes digging through your (large) order when you realize you can't pay.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 8, 2017)

TToG

No you can't check out your grocery shopping at electronics. I don't care if you don't want to wait in line, you're not a special snowflake. Don't even try to call me out on it saying that you've been rung out here because I told you 10 items or less and you shut up and no, two transactions don't count.


----------



## Spot the doge (Feb 8, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> No you can't check out your grocery shopping at electronics. I don't care if you don't want to wait in line, you're not a special snowflake. Don't even try to call me out on it saying that you've been rung out here because I told you 10 items or less and you shut up and no, two transactions don't count.


One time a TM let me and my mom check out at the electronics boat since we had separate purchases. It was really considerate.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 9, 2017)

Spot the doge said:


> One time a TM let me and my mom check out at the electronics boat since we had separate purchases. It was really considerate.


In that case, sure. But when you're a rude entitled lady, you can get your ass in line at the front like everyone else. I've made exceptions for polite guests but I ain't going out of my way for pissy snowflakes.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 9, 2017)

TTOG:

You didn't want to wait "in line" (you were just the + one) because the lady in front of you was "fiddling with her phone" (cartwheel) so you sprinted walked your cartful of 1000 items up to my SD then tapped your foot while waiting for me to finish a return.
The three returns who came in behind you thank you for your impatience.
At least I was able to get back up for SD immediately.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 9, 2017)

TTOG:

Dude, no, I can't look up your receipt on my register and credit your card back with what we "overcharged" you when you made an "even exchange" yesterday.
Drive your lazy ass back to the store.

Oh, look, we didn't overcharge you, you just can't read!  You do know that you have to pay the amount due when you buy a more expensive item to replace the cheaper one you returned, right?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 9, 2017)

TTOG: I know you meant well, but it came off as pity to me when you said: "Oh, I'm glad they're accommodating your needs. It's good to see you working."

Just because I'm disabled doesn't mean I want you to feel bad for me  I do have bills to pay.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: I know you meant well, but it came off as pity to me when you said: "Oh, I'm glad they're accommodating your needs. It's good to see you working."
> 
> Just because I'm disabled doesn't mean I want you to feel bad for me  I do have bills to pay.



And just because they are providing accommodations doesn't mean you aren't every bit as productive as the rest of the TMs.
People need to get over themselves when it comes down to disabilities.
An accident or a stroke and they could be the looking for accommodation.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 9, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> And just because they are providing accommodations doesn't mean you aren't every bit as productive as the rest of the TMs.
> People need to get over themselves when it comes down to disabilities.
> An accident or a stroke and they could be the looking for accommodation.


It would be just aw-ful is something were to...happen...to that guest. I'll show them Disabled... *cracks knuckles*


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 9, 2017)

signingminion said:


> It would be just aw-ful is something were to...happen...to that guest. I'll show them Disabled... *cracks knuckles*


What was even more weird is that after she said that, she kind of started rambling and telling me her life story and how she "Understands."  me.  Uh--what the hell lady? I'm just here to bag your damn groceries. I don't want to know about your entire life. And you probably wouldn't understand me if you tried...Lol. weirdo.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 9, 2017)

signingminion said:


> It would be just aw-ful is something were to...happen...to that guest. I'll show them Disabled... *cracks knuckles*


Need some degreaser?


----------



## lovecats (Feb 10, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Need some degreaser?


Do you still have room in your freezer?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hells to the yeah


----------



## Yetive (Feb 10, 2017)

More of a bottomless pit than a freezer .


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2017)

I_ do_ FIFO quite a bit


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 10, 2017)

TTOG: There were 3 guest service TMs at the desk today. They each had 2 guests in their lines and you thought that was awful? You must not have been here during the holidays


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 11, 2017)

TTOG: Please do not tell me how to do my job. I had a guest ask a question that I didn't know the answer to, so I turned on my light for the GSTL. It just so happens that it was going to take a minute for him to come, so I asked the guest if they'd mind waiting a minute. They said they'd be OK with that, and I paused for the briefest of seconds to sort the guest's order and you suddenly just bud in "Ring up the other stuff while you're waiting!"

-_-

What did you think I was going to do? Nah, I just sort items to be bagged because it's fun. Some people...


----------



## JK0884 (Feb 12, 2017)

TTOG: Asking me a question while I'm taking a piss, not cool!!


----------



## Pale (Feb 12, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> "Ring up the other stuff while you're waiting!"


It's fucking irritating when a guest thinks I don't know what the hell I'm doing while waiting for GSA to come over. Most people understand that it'll be a minute, and I'll put the problematic item aside while working the rest. But the one guest that has to tell me what to do I purposefully fuck with them.


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 13, 2017)

TTOG: We have a fitting room a couple feet away you know. There's no reason to try on clothing in the middle of the sales floor while other guests are trying to shop and I'm trying to zone and reshop. Trying on a coat or whatever I can understand, but trying on tops over your cami that kept clinging making your cami ride up I kinda don't understand why you wouldn't want some privacy.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 13, 2017)

TTOG: Why did you come to the side of my register, set your basket down (rather loudly, I might add) and say "What do you want me to go over there?" (Meaning the line) Why, yes, that's what normal people do. Oh, on top of your rudeness, never mind that I was in the middle of a transaction with another guest and you totally saw that...


----------



## Redzee (Feb 18, 2017)

Ttog thank you for helping me with a disabled guest. You taught me something and we all had a happy ending.


----------



## thetargetman (Feb 19, 2017)

I love the guest who say "but there is no sign that says 10 items or less" for the IGS but yet there is no sign that says "no juggling Chain saws" either... the counter space at guest service is TOO SMALL use come fucking common sense!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2017)

There's no sign saying "Don't act like a self-entitled a$$hole" either, yet here you are....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 19, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> There's no sign saying "Don't act like a self-entitled a$$hole" either, yet here you are....


Well, guestperson, there *is* a big lit sign before the lane light that says "E X P R E S S"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 21, 2017)

TTOG: no, I cannot break a $100 for the $.97 travel size qtips. The registers up front aren't "super busy" at 9:05am & there are self-checkouts as well.


----------



## Pale (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay, how? How the fuck do I find at least 5 carts EVERY fucking day that are full of shit? How the fuck to you forget about them? How the hell does your mind think "Wow, I got way more than I needed! Better leave my cart in the middle of the aisle and fuck off!" I can understand an item here and there, but full fucking carts? Jesus christ.


----------



## NKG (Feb 21, 2017)

Ttog-


-Its 10 items or less not break them into 2 transactions because you rather not wait behind 2 other people. 

-Items online will always say sold IN stores. You need to put in your zip code to find out if our local Target carries it. Don't argue with me for 5 minutes saying it said we carry them. Target does not our store. 

- I dont mind coupners. Just I am NOT gonna rip off the coupon off the product unless you ask. Also the baby registry coupon is not reusable. 

-No I will not cash your $40 in change. We are not a bank. 

- calling twice a day about your application even after we told you HR was not in does not guarantee you wil get a job. 

It was a long couple of days....


----------



## Pale (Feb 21, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> - calling twice a day about your application even after we told you HR was not in does not guarantee you wil get a job.


Shit, when it came to my application I called maybe twice in a 2 week period. Once before my interview to confirm the time, and once after the interview after i was hired on to confirm orientation because I forgot.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Okay, how? How the fuck do I find at least 5 carts EVERY fucking day that are full of shit? How the fuck to you forget about them? How the hell does your mind think "Wow, I got way more than I needed! Better leave my cart in the middle of the aisle and fuck off!" I can understand an item here and there, but full fucking carts? Jesus christ.


Back when comp-shopping was a thing, we had some Walmart compers who would take a cart of stuff with them thru the store then leave it when they were done.
One gal would leave her half-consumed drink on a shelf in cosmetics. Every. single. time.


----------



## Pale (Feb 21, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> One gal would leave her half-consumed drink on a shelf in cosmetics. Every. single. time.


I'll find empty starbucks cups and shit all over the store. It's annoying to find stupid stuff like 24 packs of bottled water open with half of them missing. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 21, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> - calling twice a day about your application even after we told you HR was not in does not guarantee you wil get a job.


Shit, I didn't even have time to call. Everything happened within 2 days for me.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 21, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Shit, I didn't even have time to call. Everything happened within 2 days for me.


Hell, I got a call about 2 hours after submitting my application at noon on Sunday, interviewed at 9 am the next day, and was given my offer at noon.


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Feb 23, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Need some degreaser?


I always see you wanting to use degreaser on people. What does degreaser do that makes it so awful?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> I always see you wanting to use degreaser on people. What does degreaser do that makes it so awful?



It's for the clean up afterwards.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> I always see you wanting to use degreaser on people. What does degreaser do that makes it so awful?


It cleans up blood really well.
Just don't ask me how I know that.
Or look too closely in my walk-in freezer.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 26, 2017)

TTOG: Way to belch so loudly that nearly the entire front end stopped and asked what that sound was


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 26, 2017)

OneGoodEar said:


> There were two boys who were hiding behind the toilet tissue last night and scaring guests. I guess they thought they could get away with their mischievous plan.


Couple of close shaves with a pitchfork would clear them out quick.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 1, 2017)

No, the overhead speaker was not loud. Wait a minute. I have a  hearing loss so whom am I to say about the volume of the speaker. Never mind.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 1, 2017)

TToG

Do _*NOT *_ever tell your fucking demon spawn that I am going to beat them if they don't stop playing with toys and then look at me and tell me "I got chu" 

Like seriously what the fuck I don't want to be made out to be some child beater to the kid you can't even control. Hilariously though, the kid put their shit back but you left everything on the patio furniture for me to pick up. Maybe I should have beat your ass instead.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> Do _*NOT *_ever tell your fucking demon spawn that I am going to beat them if they don't stop playing with toys and then look at me and tell me "I got chu"
> 
> Like seriously what the fuck I don't want to be made out to be some child beater to the kid you can't even control. Hilariously though, the kid put their shit back but you left everything on the patio furniture for me to pick up. Maybe I should have beat your ass instead.



Oh I hate it when parent's threaten kids with us.  "If you don't behave that nice lady is going to put your toy back".  No, this nice lady will tell your kid "hey, I can't do anything, it's up to your mother to make rules, she's the boss"

Don't lay that responsibility on me, you lazy fuck, do your own parenting and do it right!

Also, telling the kids that the cops are going to arrest them if they don't behave.  Um, NO!  I tell them that the police are too busy solving real crimes to protect us, that they just need to listen to their parents.  Making kids afraid of the police for misbehaving in a store is ridiculous.  Making police out to be some kind of bad kid enforcer is irresponsible.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 1, 2017)

Reminds me of the episode of superstore where the kid is breaking dishes and the Dad goes up to the manager and says "Hey my son is breaking dishes, can you tell him to stop? I don't want to be the bad guy"


----------



## Bosch (Mar 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Reminds me of the episode of superstore where the kid is breaking dishes and the Dad goes up to the manager and says "Hey my son is breaking dishes, can you tell him to stop? I don't want to be the bad guy"



No but you can pay for them. I will ring you up!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Do _*NOT *_ever tell your fucking demon spawn that I am going to beat them if they don't stop playing with toys and then look at me and tell me "I got chu"


I had a lady get upset with me because the kid had a giant teddy bear that she didn't want to buy, so she takes it from her kid and says to me: "Hide it so he can't see." Meanwhile the kid's going bonkers and she shouts to me, "I said hide it!"

Lady: 1. It's a giant bear, I won't be able to just put it behind my back and into the stray bin
2. You pretty much yanked it out of your son's hand, that may be why he's having a fit.


----------



## Pale (Mar 3, 2017)

TTOG: Don't fucking come up to me, slap the current ad in my face and say "Scan this" and then proceed to just throw your shit up onto the belt all willy-nilly. This is another case where you're lucky the AP was right fucking there re-printing a receipt, otherwise I would have said shit you would not have liked. 
TTOG that started my day off well before it being ruined by cunts: Thank you for being an absolute fucking godsend over the phone. You were probably the nicest guest experience I've had to date in my 7 months at spot. I look forward to seeing you tomorrow night when you come to pick up those movies.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2017)

Ttog-

If you spill, vomit or lose a limb at least take ownership and offer to clean it. 

And no...I get paid too is not justifiable. If I wanted to clean up bodily fluids id become a nurse.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 3, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> If you spill, vomit or lose a limb at least take ownership and offer to clean it.
> 
> And no...I get paid too is not justifiable. If I wanted to clean up bodily fluids id become a nurse.


My fave thing is when they're just like "oops : )" and walk off


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 3, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> If you spill, vomit or lose a limb at least take ownership and offer to clean it.
> 
> And no...I get paid too is not justifiable. If I wanted to clean up bodily fluids id become a nurse.



I haven't had this happen to me yet but, if someone told me that his dog made an accident, I will give him a bag and wipes, and expect him to clean it up.


----------



## adcamper92 (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't tell you how much I've said on Cartwheel... its somewhere in the 4,000 park.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 3, 2017)

OneGoodEar said:


> I haven't had this happen to me yet but, if someone told me that his dog made an accident, I will give him a bag and wipes, and expect him to clean it up.



Especially if it's not a service dog. Which only 10% of the service dogs in my store are.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 4, 2017)

Me: (at the end of transaction with a guest) That'll be $$$ go ahead and insert your card now
Lady: (fumbles with card) Oh I'll never get used to these things
Me:  chat chat chat
You: (exasperated, shitassed voice) CAN I BUY THIS???
Me:  (makes eye contact with you even though you're not even in line) Yes. (continues finishing up with lady)
Lady: (looks at you like you're dangerous)
Me: (to lady) Good seeing you again, have a great day!
You:  (literally throws greeting card on the counter) *silence*
Me:  *aggravating super upbeat cashier chatter*
You: *asshole look on face*

Basically, you're a dick.  No, not basically, you ARE a dick.  Dick.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 4, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Me: (at the end of transaction with a guest) That'll be $$$ go ahead and insert your card now
> Lady: (fumbles with card) Oh I'll never get used to these things
> Me:  chat chat chat
> You: (exasperated, shitassed voice) CAN I BUY THIS???
> ...



So confused...


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 4, 2017)

TToG: Yes we are out of fucking Nintendo Switches, it's past 4:30pm what did you expect? Yes the other stores are sold out I'VE CHECKED MULTIPLE TIMES TODAY. Making me check anyways just wastes both our time ESPECIALLY having me call them to double check. And if on the extreme off chance they did have one, they won't hold such a hot item for you. Line up in the morning like everyone else you piss covered snowflake.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 5, 2017)

TTOG: We got hit with a mad rush today. The SCO cashier was helping another guest. You needed assistance with you register, while said cashier was still helping another guest. So instead of behaving like civilized person you do this:

Me: (In the middle of a transaction with another guest) "That'll be $$$ for you to---"
Impatient Guest: "Excuse me, hello? Is there anyone that can help with Self-checkout? Because otherwise I'm just leaving."
Me: (Continues to help current guest as they point out that SCO cashier is now waiting to help them)

Ugh, some people.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 5, 2017)

HRZone said:


> So confused...


So basically I was busy with a guest at SD and this dick who wasn't even in line hollers out "can I buy this", interrupting me and the guest I was with.

It was uncalled for and he was a dick and it just pissed me off.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 6, 2017)

TToG: Please keep wearing yoga pants.
TToG: Please stop wearing yoga pants.
TToG: Please get some yoga pants.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 6, 2017)

Telling me that you paid for (expensive item) at another store but they told you to come pick it up here is not going to get you said item.  I mean, what kind of idiot scam is that????

Also, telling me that you ordered it on line and paid for it already when it's not even in our system isn't going to get you walking out the door with anything until I ring it up.

Some days I wonder if I have "STUPID" written across my forehead because that's how they treat me.


----------



## Pale (Mar 6, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Some days I wonder if I have "STUPID" written across my forehead because that's how they treat me.


Think if it this way, they don't think you're stupid, they just think they're smart.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 6, 2017)

TTOG: You were absolutely exhausting yesterday.  You had an issue that I could no longer help you with, so I sent you to the desk. 

Instead of saying "OK, thank you" you ate up 15 minutes of my time, after I had told you multiple times "Sir, I *have* to get to other guests."

You finally went to the desk and proceeded to do the same crap with them. You even caused one of our TMs to have a panic attack. 


I really hate people sometimes


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 6, 2017)

TToG

Did you really think hovering around me while I had headphones in, my purse, and was clearly shopping would get me to notice you? I'm not even sure if you actually tried speaking to me, but walking circles around me and trying to look at my face (I keep my head down usually) for a solid minute or two was pretty off putting. Stop that. 

TToG

You too. Following me a few aisles is weird. Stop. I'm under no obligation to reply to any of ya'll once I clock out. I mean I could be a decent person and direct you to someone. But I'm not.


----------



## Pale (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> I'm under no obligation to reply to any of ya'll once I clock out. I mean I could be a decent person and direct you to someone. But I'm not.


This is why I'm glad I have a kind of intimidating appearance (bearded dude who looks like he's ready to murder), I very rarely get people asking me about stuff when i'm off the clock. Although I put on a friendly face when I'm working, I have a severe case of "Resting bitch face".


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 6, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> This is why I'm glad I have a kind of intimidating appearance (bearded dude who looks like he's ready to murder), I very rarely get people asking me about stuff when i'm off the clock. Although I put on a friendly face when I'm working, I have a severe case of "Resting bitch face".


Meanwhile I'm 5 ft 2 and very round and harmless looking. I'm always the one people flock to. Always. Hilariously I'm probably one of the more aggressive TMs, and I have to use one hell of a high pitched retail voice to hide my scorn and bitterness. Maybe I should grow a beard.


----------



## Pale (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Maybe I should grow a beard.


I'm short too (5'6), but everyone looks good with a beard. Ive gotten the nickname of "Gimli" because I'm short, bearded, and sometimes playfully aggressive.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 6, 2017)

TTOG with screaming grandkids: The younger one was crying because his sister hit him. After that you got agitated and said to your granchild: "It's OK, she just needs to go faster." Then to me: "Hurry it up!! I've got two screaming babies. The faster the better..."

Lady, you had 2 boxes of cereal left to ring. I'm honestly going as fast as I can. I could just shove them to you and say "Here." But I don't think you wanted that.

Lord


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2017)

TTOG: 
You asked me if the pastries were 'fresh'. 
I said 'freshly unwrapped'.
You said 'XXX Starbucks has FRESH pastries."
I said they get them from the same source we do.
You snorted derisively & walked off; joke's on you.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 6, 2017)

TTOG on the phone: I swear I thought you asked for someone in lingerie. Apparently you were really looking for AP? I understand you may not know what AP is, but why the hell wouldnt you ask for loss prevention or security or w/e if you were calling about your daughter being accused of stealing?


----------



## Pale (Mar 6, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG with screaming grandkids: The younger one was crying because his sister hit him. After that you got agitated and said to your granchild: "It's OK, she just needs to go faster." Then to me: "Hurry it up!! I've got two screaming babies. The faster the better..."
> 
> Lady, you had 2 boxes of cereal left to ring. I'm honestly going as fast as I can. I could just shove them to you and say "Here." But I don't think you wanted that.
> 
> Lord


That's when you fumble the box around, pass the bar code three or four times, and THEN scan it.


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 7, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I saw a mom today threaten her son if he wouldn't sit down they would leave the store. She followed thru and took him out, I was so impressed.


Total unicorn. I've only seen this happen once in 3 years at spot


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 8, 2017)

Let's list:

--Really? Pennies? You couldn't have just given me another dollar instead of dumping your coin bag on my scale? It would've made my night so much better if I hadn't had to count out 60 pennies...

--Dear mom with the screaming child: Now is one of those times that you just leave the store instead of carting her around the store for 20 minutes while she kicks and screams.

--To the two ladies whose items got squished together: Why didn't you use the dividers? Or at least say something? And yes, when you finally do say something please say it clearly in English . I don't speak Chinese, so I had no way of knowing your order ended after just 2 items.


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 8, 2017)

MoreForLess said:


> Total unicorn. I've only seen this happen once in 3 years at spot


Most parents just start counting to 10


----------



## Bosch (Mar 8, 2017)

MoreForLess said:


> Total unicorn. I've only seen this happen once in 3 years at spot



I have seen it a few times.. Or they get taken into the family bathroom you hear some really loud screaming and then quietly crying kids come out but the tantrum is OVER..

TTOG: Thanks for understanding we were out of those probiotic vitamins you need, once I understood it was the combo you really needed, you had no issue pulling out your phone and getting a store pick up order started for our sister store. And you did thank me for suggesting that and how to make it easy for your hubby to pick it up.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 9, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> --Dear mom with the screaming child: Now is one of those times that you just leave the store instead of carting her around the store for 20 minutes while she kicks and screams.



I saw a mom with two kids let her daughter scream at her and her son continually hit her on their way out the store. I almost felt bad for her but seeing how they were at least 3, no you deserve it for letting those animals act like savages.



StargazerOmega said:


> -To the two ladies whose items got squished together: Why didn't you use the dividers? Or at least say something? And yes, when you finally do say something please say it clearly in English . I don't speak Chinese, so I had no way of knowing your order ended after just 2 items.



I hate the second guest in that situation. Trying to get the first person to pay for your stuff? GTFo


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 9, 2017)

With ten minutes left in my shift, the call button goes off in domestics. The guest is in the main aisle like "hello, i'm here." so I wander over and let him know I need to turn off the button first, then I will help him. He starts fiddling with an old-school flip phone.
Guest: Do you know this area well?
Me: Well...
Guest: Get somebody over here who knows it!
Me: As you can see, we don't have a lot of staff right now. *pulls mydevice out of holster* how can I help?
Guest: My phone isn't working; I had a picture up here to show you
Me: *waits for him to tell me SOMETHING about what he is looking for, but when he doesn't, I start getting impatient although I don't let him see it*
Guest: If you have something else to do, YOU CAN LEAVE
Me: Sir, maybe you could tell me about the product you're looking for?
Him: It's a soap.
Me: (we're standing by the bath section) A soap dispenser of some sort? 
Guest: No, soap. 
Me: *still waiting for brand name or something and gets nothing* well soap would be on the other end of the store, over near the pharmacy and the health section.
Guest: the health section???
Me: Yes *points out the way to go, guests wanders down there and I head to go clean up my stuff*

FAST SERVICE NEEDED IN CLEANING SUPPLIES, WHO IS RESPONDING?

LOD: boy, that's a lot of call buttons in such a short span
Me: *shakes head*


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> With ten minutes left in my shift, the call button goes off in domestics. The guest is in the main aisle like "hello, i'm here." so I wander over and let him know I need to turn off the button first, then I will help him. He starts fiddling with an old-school flip phone.
> Guest: Do you know this area well?
> Me: Well...
> Guest: Get somebody over here who knows it!
> ...



I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me-

Im looking for dry shampoo?

Do you have a brand preference ?

Just dry shampoo

Okay...well Target doesn't put all the dry shampoo together so heres some in this brand.

Anything cheaper?

Bangs head...


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me-
> 
> Im looking for dry shampoo?
> 
> ...



My favorite was a guest who asked for a particular brand of laundry detergent. Showed them on the mydevice that we didn't carry it and walked them around the aisles where the brand's products are and where all the detergents are. I said sorry we don't have it. Guests says yes you DO!. Insists I call the LOD. Luckily my favorite ETL was on duty that day. He said to the guest, what would you like me to do for you? I can't create a product we don't have. haha.


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> My favorite was a guest who asked for a particular brand of laundry detergent. Showed them on the mydevice that we didn't carry it and walked them around the aisles where the brand's products are and where all the detergents are. I said sorry we don't have it. Guests says yes you DO!. Insists I call the LOD. Luckily my favorite ETL was on duty that day. He said to the guest, what would you like me to do for you? I can't create a product we don't have. haha.



My new favorite is-

Asks for a brand we don't carry 

We dont carry that here..

Really I bought some here last week?

Really last week? Ive worked here for awhile and this is my department. Ive never seen that brand. [ my device and .com can't find the item]

Okay we will just go to another Target because I bought some here last week


Bang head even harder


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just finish boxing pizzas fresh out of the oven & place them in the hot case.
Guest looks at boxes disdainfully.
Guest: Do you have any FRESH pizzas?
Me: I just put those out; they are fresh out of the oven.
Guest pulls box halfway out, looks at it before pushing it back & wanders over to the drink cooler. Looks at the menu board, looks at hotdog roller & popcorn machine.
Guest: How long have these been out?
Me (looking at timer): They've been out five minutes.
Guest: So when are you making FRESH pizzas?
Me (thru gritted teeth): Not for another fifteen minutes.
Guest: *sighs* Okay, I'll wait. 
*TL finds me in walk-in freezer screaming


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Just finish boxing pizzas fresh out of the oven & place them in the hot case.
> Guest looks at boxes disdainfully.
> Guest: Do you have any FRESH pizzas?
> Me: I just put those out; they are fresh out of the oven.
> ...



I can give you some degreaser.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 13, 2017)

MoreForLess said:


> I can give you some degreaser.




She has plenty but I suspect she might be running out of space in the freezer.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 13, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> She has plenty but I suspect she might be running out of space in the freezer.


I was thinking that same thing when I read this one.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Just finish boxing pizzas fresh out of the oven & place them in the hot case.
> Guest looks at boxes disdainfully.
> Guest: Do you have any FRESH pizzas?
> Me: I just put those out; they are fresh out of the oven.
> ...


Sounds like a guest I was behind at Starbucks today:

Clueless: can I get a FRESH iced coffee?
TM: fresh???
Clueless: yeah, I don't want the stuff out of the pitcher. Can you make me some fresh?
TM: that's all we have for iced coffee. I can pour some hot coffee over ice, but it's likely to get watery
Clueless: oh, I don't want that. It's been sitting in the dispenser-thingy all day. Can't you just make me fresh iced coffee?
TM: not really.....I can do a pour-over, but like I said, it might be watery....
Clueless: the "other store" does it for me all the time!
TM: well, we only make a certain amount each day.....
Clueless: fine! Then can I get a "fresh" cold brew?
TM: sorry, I can't. It takes a while to make the cold brew....
Clueless: is there a manager or something who can do it?
TM: no....
Clueless: FOrget it! I'll go to *other store,* and they'll make me fresh cold brew
TM: okay....have a nice day! 

And, at this point, my break was almost over....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 13, 2017)

TTOG: I don't know why you couldn't find the store phone number online. When I googled our store, the store phone number was ALL I could find....I had to go 3 pages in to find the pharmacy number


----------



## NKG (Mar 13, 2017)

Ttog-

Guest-" Do you sell steel wool?"

Me- " Like an SOS pad?"

Guest- " Yes but minus the soap?"

Me- " No"

Guest- " ( sarcasm) You sound so sure. I think it would be in home improvement. Ill go look myself"

If you don't like my answer

A simple okay thank you. That is all.

Good luck finding it.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Clueless: the "other store" does it for me all the time!


Ahhhhh yes, that la-la land where they can do no wrong:
"The _other_ store NEVER charges extra for (insert your favorite expensive add-on here)!"
"The _other_ store has FRESH pastries/sandwiches/blueberries!"
"The _other_ store ALWAYS accepts my (sketchy, but I raise a big stink) coupon/discount!"

I talked to a barista at a nearby standalone & asked them about some of these; I got a look of "Dafuq?"


----------



## Pale (Mar 13, 2017)

With all of the entitled guests, I'll share my experience (may have shared it before, dont know however.)
TTOG: You came up to me, and asked if we had food-prep gloves thin enough to where you could accurately feel what you're handling. I'm in a LV store, so we don't carry much of the product a super target does. I kindly said that we don't, and the closest thing we had was latex gloves but they were powdered up so they wouldn't work. You gave me the whole "Well the (super target location a few miles away) carries them, why don't you?". Because we're a smaller store. You accepted that and walked up. 10 minutes later the call button goes off again in kitchen, so I respond. A male (who I later found out was her husband) asked the same thing but with a much more rude and rough tone. I explain the same fucking thing, smaller store = not the same product. After he gets all chuffed up that we didn't carry them, he walked off mumbling about how he's going to find a manager and get me fired because I was "rude and useless". A few seconds later, he turns around and walks back, takes a look at my nametag and walks away again. Jokes on him, it wasn't my nametag. Afterwards I seen him checking out with his wife and we had a little wild west stare-down for a few seconds before it was their turn.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOG: how about you not grab the microphone and specifically say on the overhead "customer needs assistance at customer service" you are a very specific kind of trash. I'm sure you only stood there for 5 seconds.


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOG: Please do not get into my space whilst I'm kneeled down folding tee shirts in RTW, breathe down my neck and say "WHY ARE YOU MOVING? I WAS JUST SMELLING YOUR HAIR!" no matter how swell you believe it smells. It frightened me so much!


I assume this was most likely because the argan oil product I had used had a good scent. She approached me from behind and I just heard some weird ass breathing in whilst I was sat on the floor folding tee shirts in RTW. I went to stand up and BAM! There was a lady there smelling my hair. I had no clue until I went to stand up. How long was she there before I noticed?


----------



## pinkp2ie (Mar 14, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG: Yes we are out of fucking Nintendo Switches, it's past 4:30pm what did you expect? Yes the other stores are sold out I'VE CHECKED MULTIPLE TIMES TODAY. Making me check anyways just wastes both our time ESPECIALLY having me call them to double check. And if on the extreme off chance they did have one, they won't hold such a hot item for you. Line up in the morning like everyone else you piss covered snowflake.


Had someone ask me at 10pm once


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOG: you asked where an item was located. I told you. A few minutes later, you're back, saying, "that's not what I wanted. I want X." Explained that the items I directed you to were all that Target carries. You proceed to tell me, "*store* carried them. They're by the pharmacy! You should have them back here!" Again, I explained that everything Target carries is in *aisle X.* You tell me again, "*store* carries them. They're by the pharmacy!" I say, "I'm sorry, Target does not carry what you are looking for..." You then walk 5' down the counter and proceed to have almost the exact same conversation with the pharmacist. When SHE doesn't give you the answer you want, you try tech #2! She tells you the exact same thing. You then come back to me and ask how you can get them? Ummmm....go to the other store?!?!


----------



## Pale (Mar 14, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: you asked where an item was located. I told you. A few minutes later, you're back, saying, "that's not what I wanted. I want X." Explained that the items I directed you to were all that Target carries. You proceed to tell me, "*store* carried them. They're by the pharmacy! You should have them back here!" Again, I explained that everything Target carries is in *aisle X.* You tell me again, "*store* carries them. They're by the pharmacy!" I say, "I'm sorry, Target does not carry what you are looking for..." You then walk 5' down the counter and proceed to have almost the exact same conversation with the pharmacist. When SHE doesn't give you the answer you want, you try tech #2! She tells you the exact same thing. You then come back to me and ask how you can get them? Ummmm....go to the other store?!?!


A pharmacist Tm that actually knows where shit is? Come to my store please. Even for the shit directly infront of the pharmacy, they always call over the walkie for someone to come help a guest.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOG: If you have to ask: "Do I have too many items for this lane?" (Express) Odds are, you more than likely do and no, you can't come in. I stretch the limit to 15, but you clearly had way more than 15 items.


----------



## RhettB (Mar 14, 2017)

To the troupe I followed last night... If you don't want to be followed, don't come into the store 15 minutes before close, go to the luggage aisle and get a suitcase, then go to electronics, then liquor, then cosmetics.   At least be a smart thief.


----------



## Pale (Mar 14, 2017)

TTO Guests: If SCO is blocked by the ribbon fences, the screens say *CLOSED*, and our GSA is telling you that they aren't open. I don't think they're open, don't squeeze your way past the fence and then complain "Why have these if they don't work?"


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 14, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> A pharmacist Tm that actually knows where shit is? Come to my store please. Even for the shit directly infront of the pharmacy, they always call over the walkie for someone to come help a guest.



 Sounds like the West Hills store.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> TTOG: Please do not get into my space whilst I'm kneeled down folding tee shirts in RTW, breathe down my neck and say "WHY ARE YOU MOVING? I WAS JUST SMELLING YOUR HAIR!" no matter how swell you believe it smells. It frightened me so much!
> 
> 
> I assume this was most likely because the argan oil product I had used had a good scent. She approached me from behind and I just heard some weird ass breathing in whilst I was sat on the floor folding tee shirts in RTW. I went to stand up and BAM! There was a lady there smelling my hair. I had no clue until I went to stand up. How long was she there before I noticed?



That's creepy. I think I'd be biting my tongue to not say "WTF is wrong with you?"


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2017)

TTOG - Asking me where to find condoms didn't faze me. You looked 15 - maybe 16 yrs old so I'm sure your two friends dared you to ask. Seeing the three of you wander off talking I have serious doubts you'll have any use for condoms for at least 2-3 more years.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Mar 16, 2017)

TTOG:  You bought an extreme lube and both of your wrists were in braces....I don't even wanna know....


----------



## NKG (Mar 16, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTO Guests: If SCO is blocked by the ribbon fences, the screens say *CLOSED*, and our GSA is telling you that they aren't open. I don't think they're open, don't squeeze your way past the fence and then complain "Why have these if they don't work?"




We had to close ours for a really bad spill and we had a guest complain to the LOD that we wouldn't let her use the self check out. He tried explaining that it was for her safety and she didn't want to hear it. We even offered to ring her up at GS because they had no line. She didn't want to hear anything he had to say and threw her toliet paper at him.


----------



## Pale (Mar 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> We had to close ours for a really bad spill and we had a guest complain to the LOD that we wouldn't let her use the self check out. He tried explaining that it was for her safety and she didn't want to hear it. We even offered to ring her up at GS because they had no line. She didn't want to hear anything he had to say and threw her toliet paper at him.


Hope the bitch got trespassed for attempted assault.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 16, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> TTOG:  You bought an extreme lube and both of your wrists were in braces....I don't even wanna know....



Fifty shades of messed up


----------



## Pale (Mar 16, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Fifty shades of messed up


Had a guest buy a cucumber and some of that astroglide shit, the look on their face was one of "This is exactly what you think it is."


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Hope the bitch got trespassed for attempted assault.




No the LOD is like Paul Blart. He was like it is what it is.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Mar 17, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> No the LOD is like Paul Blart. He was like it is what it is.


Paul Blart is the man though!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 17, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> A pharmacist Tm that actually knows where shit is? Come to my store please. Even for the shit directly infront of the pharmacy, they always call over the walkie for someone to come help a guest.


We don't have a walkie so it's easier to tell them.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2017)

I love telling guests where to go.....


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 17, 2017)

TTOG: I'm sorry I overlooked that there were more of the waters you wanted on the clearance shelf  I just saw what was on the regular shelf and that was all we had.


----------



## Castagnier (Mar 18, 2017)

TToG: The way most people treat a crying child is to either ignore the crying like it's not happening and keep their thoughts to themselves, or make occasional glances at the child out of curiosity. You, however, decided to take it a step further by mocking the little girl with your own "crying" sounds. That child was, maybe 3 while you were around 20. When that wasn't enough for your sick, twisted heart, you walked past the the mother and had the audacity to say "Someone should shut that baby up."

How dare you. How. Fucking. Dare you. To mock a crying child like that makes you horrible enough. To passive-aggressively tell the mother, who was clearly doing her best to console her child, to "shut her baby up" is another cold-hearted act altogether. It took every piece of my being to restrain myself from drilling some sense into you. Bless that mother's heart for having the strength to do the same. All I could do for her was apologize for your actions and move on. I hope you and your friend who only laughed and supported your "antics" either never have children of your own or grow up before that happens. For now, you two are easily the worst guests I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with. I'd much rather deal with another guest that insults me personally since I can defend myself, as opposed to one who'll attack a mother and child like that.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 18, 2017)

Castagnier said:


> When that wasn't enough for your sick, twisted heart, you walked past the the mother and had the audacity to say "Someone should shut that baby up."



Yeah, not cool. Being a parent is tough and when a kid is inconsable you can't help but think of how those around you feel.

I will say that the kids who throw tantrums and their parents do nothing about it. I do shoot them an evil glare. Letting your kid throw stuff off the shelf for me to clean up because you won't buy him stuff isn't good parenting. 

You are allowing him to destroy something because he didn't get what he wanted.


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 18, 2017)

I had a guest whose kid wanted a toy, which I thought was fair enough. But the mom kept going on about how they wouldn't get one, meanwhile they were crying in the corner of the aisle where I was working. Took all my self control to not break down from sensory overstimluation from the crying.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 19, 2017)

A lady today couldn't comprehend Cart Wheel's "Total Savings!" stat thinking that was how much she was going to save on THIS trip.

I explained 'hey no that's your total savings from other purchases you've made with cart wheel" and she couldn't take it and said she's never using Cart Wheel again because she thought she was about to save $24 bucks(her total savings) after it only discounted like $2 and she was angry at that.

Well. Okay.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 19, 2017)

TTOG: Why must your breastfeed your child sitting outside the fitting room especially if you do not use any kind of cover? Couldn't you go sit in one of the rooms? I respect people's right to breastfeed; however you made another tm and myself really uncomfortable when you just...whipped it out in the open.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 19, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care if the Corelle plates design you want doesn't come in a multi pack. We can't sell 6 individual plates at a bundled price. And you wasted my bosses' time by telling me to call him over.


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 19, 2017)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: I don't care if the Corelle plates design you want doesn't come in a multi pack. We can't sell 6 individual plates at a bundled price. And you wasted my bosses' time by telling me to call him over.


 I truly had a guest ask me the other day if she could get items 2/$5 as if we were a thrift store. I just smiled and told her to try asking at guest services. Ha. They said no.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 19, 2017)

For some reason all of our ads for giftcards today in the Toilet Paper/Paper Towel area were all messed up, and I had a lady today speak up about it because the sign was right there, so I gave her the gift card.

What she utters next legitimately pissed me off "But the tag on the picture says $13.99? They rang up at $18.99" Not only does she KNOW she has the wrong ones, but she literally sat here and bullied me into giving her the  $13.99 deal. She apologized and everything like 4 times and I said "its okay it's my job, our signs were all messed up" but her apologies were so empty.

She didn't care, she knew exactly what she was doing, despite being told by me, my GSTL, then our GSA, that they're the wrong ones but we gave her the gift card anyways, but she belittled me into giving her the $5 off each of them now JUST because the sale tag said $13.99 when she had the $18.99. I felt so red, I've never felt so taken advantaged of lol. 

She tried to sugarcoat it with "sorry im a mom from a city 30 miles away on a business trip" yeah I don't care lol just take your free $15 and leave. Now if only everyone else got as lucky as you.


----------



## Logo (Mar 19, 2017)

I refuse to be bullied by a guest!!!!


----------



## HRZone (Mar 19, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Why must your breastfeed your child sitting outside the fitting room especially if you do not use any kind of cover? Couldn't you go sit in one of the rooms? I respect people's right to breastfeed; however you made another tm and myself really uncomfortable when you just...whipped it out in the open.



Touchy subject


----------



## NPC (Mar 19, 2017)

TTOG....You owe nearly $19,000 on your Target credit card. What the fuck, man?! What have you been buying?!


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> TTOG....You owe nearly $19,000 on your Target credit card. What the fuck, man?! What have you been buying?!


One of everything for their mcmansion.


----------



## NPC (Mar 19, 2017)

Spot the doge said:


> One of everything for their mcmansion.



I wonder how the hell he even got such a high limit.


----------



## NKG (Mar 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> TTOG....You owe nearly $19,000 on your Target credit card. What the fuck, man?! What have you been buying?!



Better question how Target let that happen. We aren't black card status; credit limit usually 1/3 of your income. Highest Ive seen is $1000.


----------



## NPC (Mar 19, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Better question how Target let that happen. We aren't black card status; credit limit usually 1/3 of your income. Highest Ive seen is $1000.



Same. It's the first time I've seen a double digit like that. If we were to assume the guy is rich...why on earth would he waste time with a 5% discount at Target? Lmfao, this guest is a man of mystery.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 20, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> TTOG....You owe nearly $19,000 on your Target credit card. What the fuck, man?! What have you been buying?!



Spending on things they don't need

With money they don't have

To impress people they don't like


----------



## Pale (Mar 20, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> What she utters next legitimately pissed me off "But the tag on the picture says $13.99? They rang up at $18.99" Not only does she KNOW she has the wrong ones, but she literally sat here and bullied me into giving her the  $13.99 deal. She apologized and everything like 4 times and I said "its okay it's my job, our signs were all messed up" but her apologies were so empty.


Fuck that, that's why I'm glad I have the mydevice when Im backing up. If a guest tries guilt tripping me or pulling the "well the sign said 'xx'" I'll just scan it and show them what the system says. They always shut up as soon as I pull the scanner out too.


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 20, 2017)

TTOG: Quit being an entitled princess. You got to electronics and hit the call button. The Electronics TM responds nearly immediately and explains politely that he's trying to help 3 other guests and he will get to you asap and that unfortunately there were no other TMs on the floor (backing up registers). You don't get to proceed to hit the button again after he finished with guest #1 and demand again that he help you. I laughed my ass off (after she left and in TSC) when you came to complain at the GS desk that the TM yelled at you and one of the guests you kept trying to rudely skip followed you up, clarified the situation and even admitted to telling you to STFU and wait your GD turn. 

TTOtherG: Thank you for making my day. That. Was. AWESOME. Have some cake!


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 20, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Better question how Target let that happen. We aren't black card status; credit limit usually 1/3 of your income. Highest Ive seen is $1000.


 I got a guest approved for $3,000 before. I was like "dang!"


----------



## Marvin Martian (Mar 20, 2017)

I got a guest approved for $3,000 before. I was like "dang!"

How do know what the limit is on the guests Red Card?


----------



## NKG (Mar 20, 2017)

Marvin Martian said:


> I got a guest approved for $3,000 before. I was like "dang!"
> 
> How do know what the limit is on the guests Red Card?



When they apply in store; they get a temporary red card and it has their credit limit. Basically it's a piece of paper with a barcode.


----------



## targetCard (Mar 21, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Why must your breastfeed your child sitting outside the fitting room especially if you do not use any kind of cover? Couldn't you go sit in one of the rooms? I respect people's right to breastfeed; however you made another tm and myself really uncomfortable when you just...whipped it out in the open.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 21, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Better question how Target let that happen. We aren't black card status; credit limit usually 1/3 of your income. Highest Ive seen is $1000.


Seriously? $1000. My limit is A LOT higher than that....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 21, 2017)

TTOG: kudos to you for reprimanding your son when he was making a mess by saying, "STOP THAT! Someone has to clean that up." THEN, you made HIM clean up after himself! We need more moms like you!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 21, 2017)

TTOG:

I know you were pissed when I asked your kids if they were going to hang up everything they pulled off the pegs on the bottom row but they put everything back where it belonged so you're welcome.  SOMEONE has to do your job!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Seriously? $1000. My limit is A LOT higher than that....


Same here; mine's much higher than I'd ever spend.

TTOG: You had a stroller with a squalling newborn & a wailing toddler parked right near my counter while you waited for your mommy-friend to finish checking out. 
When she was done, did you take your crying kids home? NOOOOOOOOO!
You had to stand there & visit with her while she bounced a baby on her hip & HER toddler was trying to pull her away!
After enough disproving looks by passing moms, you FINALLY took poor squalling newborn out & calmed him while toddler continued to wail.
Fortunately the mom-buddy extricated herself from your nattering so she could get HER kids out before they started up.


----------



## Sellinz (Mar 21, 2017)

TTOG: believe it or not it took two whole years working at the service desk for someone to call me a retard, at least to my face anyway. And yes, you do always have problems with me because I don't let you get away with murder with returns/coupons, oh and I'm not sorry for ruining your attempt at coupon frauding our newest front end team member because you saw their 'New Team Member' name tag.


----------



## Pale (Mar 22, 2017)

Sellinz said:


> TTOG: believe it or not it took two whole years working at the service desk for someone to call me a retard, at least to my face anyway. And yes, you do always have problems with me because I don't let you get away with murder with returns/coupons, oh and I'm not sorry for ruining your attempt at coupon frauding our newest front end team member because you saw their 'New Team Member' name tag.


Can you become my GSA? All of the GSA at my store pull the "just give it to them" shit whenever I call a bad coupon. I get they want to avoid drama, but sometimes drama is needed to show people that we don't deal with that shit.


----------



## Sellinz (Mar 22, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Can you become my GSA? All of the GSA at my store pull the "just give it to them" shit whenever I call a bad coupon. I get they want to avoid drama, but sometimes drama is needed to show people that we don't deal with that shit.



I go with the 'just give it to them' mentality up until they're a constant repeat offender and have been told NO by my veterans so they try it out on the clearly new people. It's one thing to try and break the rules and be told no, its another thing to continue to try and break them after being told no several times.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 23, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> I know you were pissed when I asked your kids if they were going to hang up everything they pulled off the pegs on the bottom row but they put everything back where it belonged so you're welcome.  SOMEONE has to do your job!!!


I won't apologize for teaching kids proper manners when their parents will not.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 23, 2017)

Sellinz said:


> TTOG: believe it or not it took two whole years working at the service desk for someone to call me a retard, at least to my face anyway. And yes, you do always have problems with me because I don't let you get away with murder with returns/coupons, oh and I'm not sorry for ruining your attempt at coupon frauding our newest front end team member because you saw their 'New Team Member' name tag.


Would love to know what you say and do!!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 23, 2017)

The problem with coupons is that occasionally the register messes up and rejects a coupon that is actually good.  So frequent fliers know that they can present "bad" coupons and we'll question the software and push it through.  

I get manufacturer coupons that are 100% legit, and the guest has the required items, and the damn register still won't honor it.  I put it through as a Target coupon because the guest deserves to get their legit discount.

Now the couponers who know how to work the system don't get the benefit of the doubt.  But they generally go to a new cashier or someone doing back up.  They know better than to go to SD or a seasoned cashier.


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 23, 2017)

I've had this happen more and more lately. I get all my coupons through sites that use the Coupon.com engine to authenticate the coupons and the registers lately have been saying invalid barcode on some of them.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 24, 2017)

I've had someone give me a coupon clearly for CottonelleToilet Paper when they bought Charmin TP instead and I was like "uhh it needs to be cottonelle" "i dont give care get me a manager so we can sort this out"

ok ma'am i will


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 24, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I've had someone give me a coupon clearly for CottonelleToilet Paper when they bought Charmin TP instead and I was like "uhh it needs to be cottonelle" "i dont give care get me a manager so we can sort this out"
> 
> ok ma'am i will



OMG there's nothing to sort out!  I hate people like that.


----------



## NPC (Mar 25, 2017)

To that one guest that bought the "Space Jam" t-shirt....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 26, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I've had someone give me a coupon clearly for CottonelleToilet Paper when they bought Charmin TP instead and I was like "uhh it needs to be cottonelle" "i dont give care get me a manager so we can sort this out"


I had this exact thing happen to me, but without the guest asking for a GSTL. This one was nice, but I've had other guests that have been downright rude to me about it


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 26, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Better question how Target let that happen. We aren't black card status; credit limit usually 1/3 of your income. Highest Ive seen is $1000.


Ive never seen it higher than 3k, and this is six figure income people.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 26, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Ive never seen it higher than 3k, and this is six figure income people.


I've had quite a few 3k apps and they were surprised and a little horrified as well


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 29, 2017)

TTOG: yes, we were "chatting," but I was also checking out at the time. I don't appreciate you walking up & standing NEXT to me at the pharmacy counter while I'm picking up my prescriptions. Not only was it rude, it was an invasion of my privacy (not to mention, personal space, as you were literally <6" away.) Oh, and btw, I knew there was nothing on file for my son, I just wanted to make you wait a little bit longer to try and ring out your crap. I giggled when the tech told you there were self-checkouts up front you could use.


----------



## Pale (Mar 29, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> I giggled when the tech told you there were self-checkouts up front you could use.


If only more people were aware of that, I've been telling people that ever since we got them a few weeks ago and it's always fun to see them get angry when they cant check out their groceries back in electronics.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2017)

TTOG: no, it's NOT "my job" to find a Target TM to help you, especially when I'm on the phone. Push the damn button that's 2' away from you!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> If only more people were aware of that, I've been telling people that ever since we got them a few weeks ago and it's always fun to see them get angry when they cant check out their groceries back in electronics.


We will do up to 5 items if they are picking up rxs, but they seem to think we should do their entire cart/basket!


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 30, 2017)

TToG

I'm so sorry I asked about your cat. You mentioned one passed and I instinctively asked what happened (usually it's things like old age I hear) and your face became so sad and you had to pause when you said "she was.....taken by coyotes" and I felt like the biggest douche to ever douche and apologised so profusely but luckily we were able to derail that particular convo and it was fine in the end. God I still feel so awful


----------



## Pale (Mar 30, 2017)

TTOG: I got you removed from the store because you were furiously yanking on the peg locks that the fitbits are on. As well as trying to pull the glass doors that enclose the xbox one's.  I'm not blind y'know. Don't play dumb and try to say that you don't speak a lick of english and then go on saying I'm racist and "profiling" because of your skin color. Once you were finally off of the premise, I know you called me a trump supporter and that I'm a right-wing extremist (I am a republican, so you've got a portion of that right). The cameras don't lie bitch.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Mar 31, 2017)

TTOG: An hour into my cashier shift, you walked up and immediately annoyed me when you ignored my, "Hello, how are you today?". Moments later you answered me with, "My phone is dead so you need to cartwheel all of my stuff" which wasn't a great way to begin here.
Yes, I keep my phone on me when I cashier, but it's kept in my back pocket (alarms for medications and such). I had a line of guests (me and only one other cashier at 11am on a Friday morning isn't a smart move, Target), and you demanding me to use my cartwheel wasn't going to happen. I politely explained I am a TM and could get in trouble due to the savings and badges going to me when it's not my purchases (things I've read on here but would never admit to...) and that I can't pull out my phone on the lanes. When you asked to speak to a manager, I called one over. I was happy when I heard my GSTL stand up for me and make a comment that I did nothing wrong and quite honestly, if I didn't have a line and you weren't such a bitch, maybe I would have helped you.
We'll never know, and that's what you get for being so rude.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 2, 2017)

TTOG:

Maam, I guess you were really  drunk  confused last night.
You walked up to my SD with what looked like a receipt in hand, and asked where the (whatever) is.  I hadn't heard of that product or brand so you said it was on her registry and you handed me the paper.  It was a registry from WALMART.

I said just that.  This is a Walmart registry, we don't have those items here.  So you asked where you could find (whatever) from that registry.
Again, "That's a Walmart registry, this is Target, those items are at Walmart"

I asked, does she have a registry here?  Let's look.  
Sure as shit, yup, she's registered here.  Let's print it out.
I sent you off with the registry, instructions, and a cart, and bid you happy shopping.

You came back 20 minutes later.  "I can't find the (whatever)".
OMG that's because it's on the WALMART registry!!!  I told you to PUT THAT IN YOUR PURSE and just shop from the TARGET registry!

Jesus Hopping Christ.  This went on for like 5 more minutes while the guest in line behind you laughed her ass off.

*sigh*  

My patience is stretched thin but thankfully there are some really nice guests who are repeat customers and are really nice and smart.  If they were all obstinate and dumb I might have quit a long time ago.   I really do need to figure out what I want to do with my life.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Apr 2, 2017)

^I had a similar thing happen, when a guest bought an item at my store that was on a target  registry but she decided to buy it at walmart, but then she wanted us to take it off the target registry from her walmart receipt


----------



## SitSpotSit (Apr 2, 2017)

Ttog: if you are going to have one coupon (or any coupons, really) just hand them to me.  Laying one coupon on some random thing you buy doesn't get noticed...at least by me.  Also, pay attention to see that I saw it rather than walking away and coming back 3 minutes later to tell me in a snotty attitude that I missed your little 50 cent coupon.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 3, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Ttog: if you are going to have one coupon (or any coupons, really) just hand them to me.  Laying one coupon on some random thing you buy doesn't get noticed...at least by me.  Also, pay attention to see that I saw it rather than walking away and coming back 3 minutes later to tell me in a snotty attitude that I missed your little 50 cent coupon.


I had a guest. That laid a coupon on my belt and then unloaded a giant ass lego right on top of it. I didn't see it until after I had completed the transaction. I apologized and she just glared at me and snatched the coupon from me and said "Oh, thanks."

Next time put the damn lego on the belt FIRST and then the coupon..


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 3, 2017)

I had a lady who inspected her receipt then ask why didn't I take off her coupons.
I saw ZERO coupons, not a one, and said so.  She seriously had a fit and raised her voice at me so I showed her that there were none on the counter,  I looked in my trash, and was like, lady, why tf are you yelling at me???

She'd dropped them on the floor.  Proceeded to act like it was my fault she dropped them.   She was a raging asshole about it so I sent her to SD rather than do the refund myself.

Also, when they hand me coupons before unloading anything from their cart and just stand there, I used to just set the coupons near the register or CC reader but now I get aggressive with them.  I ask if they want me to throw them away, or I ask what they want me to do with them.

When they say "Those are coupons!" I say, okay, but you haven't handed me anything to ring up yet.  Then sometimes they argue with me and I'm like, uh, you're an idiot.

I could see if it's a 10 year old who doesn't know how shopping works but we're talking grown women who appear quasi-normal, not hill folk who've just discovered their mountain has a "down" feature.

I need a vacation from stupid people, maybe a work center that doesn't deal with the general public.  Cleaning crew.  That's what I need for a few weeks, cleaning crew.  Earbuds, buffer, no guests.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 3, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> When they say "Those are coupons!" I say, okay, but you haven't handed me anything to ring up yet.  Then sometimes they argue with me and I'm like, uh, you're an idiot.



I'm not one to defend crazy guests, but a grocery chain in our area always asks for coupons first. When guests come to our store, they always try to hand us coupons first too.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 3, 2017)

TTOG: You paid me 75 cents and wanted to put the rest on a gift card...What's the big deal? You wanted it to come out even? Then you should've given me 58 cents. Don't mutter under your breath "She didn't do like I asked."  I did it perfectly, you didn't do math...You never asked me anything either


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 3, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> I'm not one to defend crazy guests, but a grocery chain in our area always asks for coupons first. When guests come to our store, they always try to hand us coupons first too.




That's so weird to me.  How would the computer know if the coupon is valid if it doesn't have a product to compare it to?  That grocery store is gonna ruin it for normal people like us!  LOL


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 4, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> That's so weird to me.  How would the computer know if the coupon is valid if it doesn't have a product to compare it to?  That grocery store is gonna ruin it for normal people like us!  LOL


There's a store by me that also asks for coupons first so they don't accidentally finish the transaction before deducting them. They had too many issues of people complaining their coupons weren't deducted.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 4, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> There's a store by me that also asks for coupons first so they don't accidentally finish the transaction before deducting them. They had too many issues of people complaining their coupons weren't deducted.



Okay, I can see setting them aside to scan at the end but scanning them first can't possibly work.

And guests who forget to present them or drop them on the floor deserve to be beaten with wet noodles.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 4, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Okay, I can see setting them aside to scan at the end but scanning them first can't possibly work.
> 
> And guests who forget to present them or drop them on the floor deserve to be beaten with wet noodles.


Yeah, they ask for them up front, but don't scan them until the end.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 4, 2017)

TTOG: GTFO with your blatantly fake "$25 off a $25 purchase" coupon. We may be CVS now, but we all know there aren't any "print at home" coupons like that!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 4, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: GTFO with your blatantly fake "$25 off a $25 purchase" coupon. We may be CVS now, but we all know there aren't any "print at home" coupons like that!


WTF is that shit!? Some people. I hate everyone sometimes.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 4, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> WTF is that shit!? Some people. I hate everyone sometimes.


I know! I know there were some high dollar coupons mailed out earlier in the year, but never been a "print at home" one that I'm aware of....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 4, 2017)

TTOG : You said you wanted your items in one bag: I obliged, but then the bag started ripping so you cussed me out and said I was awful and that I couldn't do anything right...

You're lucky there was a line, because that was uncalled for. Thankfully you were the only grade A asshole that I had today


----------



## Bosch (Apr 4, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG : You said you wanted your items in one bag: I obliged, but then the bag started ripping so you cussed me out and said I was awful and that I couldn't do anything right...
> 
> You're lucky there was a line, because that was uncalled for. Thankfully you were the only grade A asshole that I had today



That is when I rebag everything basically one item per bag and bread? Yeah that bread is under the canned corn.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 5, 2017)

To every guest that came though my line, y'all were fantastic  and cheerful . Days like today are why I love this job.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

TTOG - I'm sorry that you think it's "retarded" that you can't buy your beer at the SCO lanes. Perhaps the sign at the entrance saying "no alcohol sales" should have given it away? Or one of the stickers we now have at EVERY SCO register stating the same thing? Maybe you should learn to read instead of complaining into your phone to your friend who is still shopping somewhere in the store about it. You must have us confused with walmart. ??

And btw - I have several friends that have children with learning disabilities and the "r" word is offensive to me. Don't say it around me again or you will not like my response.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> And btw - I have several friends that have children with learning disabilities and the "r" word is offensive to me. *Don't say it around me again or you will not like my response.*


Cue blistering response from Target NPC .


----------



## DoWork (Apr 8, 2017)

I have friends who are stupid, so that word now offends me.


----------



## Pale (Apr 9, 2017)

I know people that are Short, calling them so without knowing your privilege and their preferred terms triggers me.


----------



## NPC (Apr 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Cue blistering response from Target NPC .


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 9, 2017)

Cue commiecorvis having to tell people not to be smegheads to each other........or else.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2017)

To our group of Victoria guests.  You were all lovely.  Every single one of you came in with a great attitude and had fun helping each other shop, even though you were strangers.  Thank you.


----------



## NKG (Apr 9, 2017)

What is up with Guest being demanding lately?

Had someone call up and wanted me to put a fire stick on hold. When I explained I couldn't due to high demand. I was told the other store said I could, That they used to work for Target and know I can but lastly wanted to talk to a manager. 

Then I had another one where they wanted boxes. I explained that we already crushed all the boxes we had (I know because the receiver was with me when we ran the bailer) and to come back on our next truck day to get someone. They then demanded I ask if someone can put some aside and put them by the bailer. 

Then to top this off-

Guy lost his glasses. When I asked what they looked like. I got "the kind on your head" We get glasses turned in once a week so I have tons of them. So I pull out the 1st pair I find and show them to the guest; he was like I need to look at them. Why was it so hard to describe them to me. Then he makes the comment that they are prescription so they be useless to other people. Not why I wanted to know what they looked like.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 9, 2017)

The one that always gets me is when someone calls to see if we have an item, I check and we are out of stock, and then they argue with me about whether we have it because Target.com says we have "limited quantities".  Just because you don't like the answer doesn't mean the answer will change if you argue.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Cue commiecorvis having to tell people not to be smegheads to each other........or else.


No worries; still using 'ignore' button.


----------



## Pale (Apr 9, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> The one that always gets me is when someone calls to see if we have an item, I check and we are out of stock, and then they argue with me about whether we have it because Target.com says we have "limited quantities".  Just because you don't like the answer doesn't mean the answer will change if you argue.


People don't like to be told no. That's why if it comes to a guest trying to argue over the phone, and I know for a fact we're out of stock, I'll sometimes set the phone down and let the guest hang up themselves. I also never give my name out so they can't pin it on me of they come into the store.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 10, 2017)

TTOG: Really? You opened one of your soda cases so you could drink one while you shopped, but then you came through the lane and just left your half full can at the end of my belt? Gee, thanks...Not.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 10, 2017)

To the etl ge. Why are you hiring so many cashiers. You know in two weeks we are getting 8 more scos , so obviously payroll is going to be a problem.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 10, 2017)

To every SCO guest - If you click on the "I do not want to bag this item" button and then proceed to place the item in the bagging area do not get annoyed that the voice starts announcing that an unauthorized item is now in the bagging area. Why is this so hard to understand? Oh - and take a step to one side or the other so I can reach the button that helps to clear that annoying announcement. I know that I personally am tired of that woman's voice.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> To every SCO guest - If you click on the "I do not want to bag this item" button and then proceed to place the item in the bagging area do not get annoyed that the voice starts announcing that an unauthorized item is now in the bagging area. Why is this so hard to understand? Oh - and take a step to one side or the other so I can reach the button that helps to clear that annoying announcement. I know that I personally am tired of that woman's voice.


I was behind someone like this yesterday. The TM overseeing the SCO told her no less than 3 times NOT to hit it unless she was leaving the item in her cart!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care where Walgreens keeps an item. We aren't Walgreens, so chances are it's in a different location.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 11, 2017)

8:20 pm phone call (Food ave closes at 9) Guest: Do you have any pizzas left?
Me:  (our FRO is close to the front, so I can see from just a few feet away from the phone) umm, yeah, one or two
Guest: Plain?
Me: yeah...
Guest: Can you put one aside with my name on it?
Me: umm no, we don't hold food.

I wanted to say hell no. Our very firm older GSTL who doesnt take crap was there but she was on her meal break. Otherwise I wouldve let her deal with that one. *Sigh*


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest: Can you put one aside with my name on it?
> Me: umm no, we don't hold food.


Yeh, then they complain that it's cold....
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 11, 2017)

TTOG: You stormed out of line, angrily kicked the guest in front of you's cart to the side and growled: "I HAVE SOMEWHERE TO BE!" and just left 7 2 liter sodas and a pile of groceries on the belt. I get that you were unhappy, but you could've at least put them back in your cart and not pushed the guest's cart out of her reach. Dickwad.

TTOG in front of the above, if you weren't as slow as Methusela at the card reader, that could've been avoided, although I'll give you a pass  because he was beyond rude to you


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2017)

TTOG: I was taking orders in the middle of a rush when you called from the side "Excuse me....EXCUSE ME....How much is this mug?"
I flipped it over so you could see the price sticker; then you asked me to scan it to see 'if it was on sale' & I had to say "Sorry, no I can't."
"You can't just scan it REAL QUICK?!"
"Ma'am, do you see this line? They've been waiting to order, I'm ringing up them up & the register is in use so no, I CAN'T just scan it 'real quick.'"
If you want to be served, get in the f!@#$ line like everyone else.
Ain't nobody got time for your entitlement.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 12, 2017)

I had a family using the fitting room last night and when they were initially going in the grandmother started pushing their cart into the fitting room area.  I told her that the cart couldn't go into the fitting room area.  She ignored me, kept pushing the cart.  Of course my TL was 20 feet away so I had to keep it super, super polite.  I said it two more times and she kept pushing it towards the fitting room.  Thankfully she was old and not moving very fast.  So I stepped in front of the cart and said it a fourth time.  She then said "Oh there's a limit for how far in a cart can go?"  Me:    Why would I keep repeating myself if it's okay for a cart to go in?

That same family had two little girls and somehow they managed to lose a kids' dress, one of the Victoria Beckham ones, on the way to the fitting room.  Couldn't figure out where it was.  They kept going back to the Victoria Beckham area looking for it.  A few minutes later I was putting some reshop in the Merona area when the grandmother asked (again) if I had seen it, nope, I turned around to hang something and found that dress and another Victoria Beckham item hanging up in the Merona section.  I caught the grandmother and she asked "How would it get there?"  I asked if the little girls might have done it and she said they would never do that.  Sure, some other shopper pulled it out of your cart and walked halfway between the aisle and the back wall and hung it up on a low bar.


----------



## NKG (Apr 12, 2017)

Ttog-

Im sorry our cart attendant is lazy and doesn't clean out the cart but I don't know why I had to clean it out for you? You said you couldn't find a trash can but walked by the wipes which has a trash can. I would have just picked another cart and left that one there then let someone know.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 12, 2017)

TTOG:
You came up to SD by line jumping, and got impatient when the lady in front of you was taking too long.  You went to a lane instead and someone took your place at SD.  You tried to cut in front of her when you saw that you would have gotten checked out more quickly with me, than bouncing back and forth looking for the fastest way out.  Your looks of death and great heaving sounds of air being expressed from your lungs did nothing to endear you to me.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 12, 2017)

TTOG: Yes, it was a slower day today, so of course it was quiet. You then mentioned that it's "Always quiet" whenever you come in, so that must mean the store is closing soon.

I then mentioned that it depends on the day and time you come in. You then blew me off and said I didn't know what I was talking about because you've "read things"

Lady, I pretty much live at my store. I have a pretty good idea of what goes on, better than you would anyway...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 13, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Yes, it was a slower day today, so of course it was quiet. You then mentioned that it's "Always quiet" whenever you come in, so that must mean the store is closing soon.
> 
> I then mentioned that it depends on the day and time you come in. You then blew me off and said I didn't know what I was talking about because you've "read things"
> 
> Lady, I pretty much live at my store. I have a pretty good idea of what goes on, better than you would anyway...



I get the "it's so quiet in here" remarks a lot from people later in the evening. I always smile and reply - "That's because we don't play music. Makes it more peaceful."

And is this the same at all stores? Or are there some that play music? (We do have music in Starbucks and there are the tv's blasting in electronics but that's in the back of the store so I can't hear it.)


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 13, 2017)

TTO Asshole: The lady in front of you had just ordered & was trying to maneuver her disabled brother's wheelchair when you pushed around in front because it was your one chance to cut the line so you could be next.
You apparently missed her look of disbelief when she said "Excuse me?" & you responded "Oh, it's okay."
All so you didn't have to wait to order your damn double-tall.
Hope you like decaf, jerk.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 13, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I get the "it's so quiet in here" remarks a lot from people later in the evening. I always smile and reply - "That's because we don't play music. Makes it more peaceful."
> 
> And is this the same at all stores? Or are there some that play music? (We do have music in Starbucks and there are the tv's blasting in electronics but that's in the back of the store so I can't hear it.)


I know sales floor has music when I shop as a guest, but I'm too caught up in walkie chatter and guests when I'm on a lane to notice anything else.


----------



## Pale (Apr 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTO Asshole: The lady in front of you had just ordered & was trying to maneuver her disabled brother's wheelchair when you pushed around in front because it was your one chance to cut the line so you could be next.
> You apparently missed her look of disbelief when she said "Excuse me?" & you responded "Oh, it's okay."
> All so you didn't have to wait to order your damn double-tall.
> Hope you like decaf, jerk.


If I were working in starbucks and somebody cut in line, I would just help the guests out in the correct order until I get to the spot that person was supposed to be. And if they start to cause a scene, call them out on it. I'm lucky I don't work face to face with guests constantly, I would go off on them way too often.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 13, 2017)

TTOG: you asked where an item was located. I told you. You said you half already looked and didn't see it. I told you another name the item was known as. You said you hadn't seen those either. I told you the EXACT brand name, which aisle, and which shelf. You said, no, that's not what I want, I want JUST "X." So I walked out on the floor, walked over to the item I had just named, grabbed the box off the shelf, turned it around to show you the ingredients, and said, "see, these are JUST 'X,' nothing else." You said, "oh, I didn't think you meant THESE!" There's only ONE Brand Y, Product Z, what the hell else could I have been referring to?!?!


----------



## Coffee Master (Apr 14, 2017)

TTOG with a bad case of RBF who ordered a tall espresso frappuccinio yesterday.

*GUEST:* "what's is this?"
*ME:* "a tall espresso frappuccinio... is that what you ordered?
*GUEST:* "yes but this is NOT an espresso frappuccinio"
*ME:* "I can assure you it is! I was the one that prepared your drink."
*GUEST:* "well this is wrong, it's supposed to have whip cream on it!
*ME:* "the espresso frappuccino is one of the few blended beverages recipes that don't include whip cream but I'd be more than happy to add some for you!
*GUEST: *"It comes with whip cream, I've been working at a REAL STARBUCKS so I know how it's made.."
*ME:* "I apologize about any confusion, the recipe cards we have from "real Starbucks" don't include whip cream for that drink.

_I hold up the recipe card to show her. _

_




_​
*CUSTOMER:* "Whatever  I know how it's supposed to be made and it has whip cream"

_She walks away mad as heck like spitting in her drink was part of the recipe._​

That's really awesome that you've worked for a "real starbucks" for a year, but  you clearly weren't trained properly so please check your partner hub for the correct recipes or get with your shift supervisor and/or barista trainer for coaching.


Best Regards,
someone who has 3+ years experience working at a real Starbucks" and 3 separate companies containing a licensed Starbucks kiosk.


----------



## Pale (Apr 14, 2017)

AngeeMaree said:


> TTOG with a bad case of RBF who ordered a tall espresso frappuccinio yesterday.
> 
> *GUEST:* "what's is this?"
> *ME:* "a tall espresso frappuccinio... is that what you ordered?
> ...


Major case of FDB


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome to The Breakroom, AngeeMaree.
Baristas at Target are always hearing that *real* Starbucks crap all the time.

TTO airhead & her friend who ordered a 'Blonde Hazelnut' latte: 
When I told you we didn't HAVE a 'Blonde Hazelnut' latte, you responded "Oh, I guess they only have it at REAL Star........" your voice trailing off as I gave you a level look.
Hope you like decaf, bitches.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Welcome to The Breakroom, AngeeMaree.
> Baristas at Target are always hearing that *real* Starbucks crap all the time.
> 
> TTO airhead & her friend who ordered a 'Blonde Hazelnut' latte:
> ...



No, bitch its something you made up and the barista the "Real Sbux" gives you decaf just like I am about to.

You know what I am not having today? It - any of it..


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2017)

My SBTL is wondering why we're going thru so much decaf nowadays


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 14, 2017)

TTOSrTL: What could I possibly do that you aren't able to do for a rude guest? Have more patience? You literally called me over and told me to do you a favor to deal with them because you just were not having it. I am but a simple TM.


----------



## Pale (Apr 14, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> TTOSrTL: What could I possibly do that you aren't able to do for a rude guest? Have more patience? You literally called me over and told me to do you a favor to deal with them because you just were not having it. I am but a simple TM.


Shit, my stored the opposite. Our SrTL's actually deal with shit like that, I'm more scared of them than I am of AP.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 15, 2017)

AngeeMaree said:


> TTOG with a bad case of RBF who ordered a tall espresso frappuccinio yesterday.
> 
> *GUEST:* "what's is this?"
> *ME:* "a tall espresso frappuccinio... is that what you ordered?
> ...



Nice, so she's right and the receipe card is wrong?  Priceless.  What a hag.  People can be crazy.  As long as nobody is shooting at me, I'm good. It makes for a good story later though. 

TTOG - sorry you had to wait two minutes for a tall coffee.  I thanked you for being patient.  When you replied (in a shrill screaming tone), "I'm not patient!"  it was all I could do not to laugh.  I waited until you stormed out.  Perhaps some guests laughed.  Perhaps I cracked a smile.  We don't need your $1.95.  I'll chip in $2 every day if you never darken our door again.  Deal?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 15, 2017)

TTOG:

I laughed so hard (almost in your face) when I came out from SD and said I could take the next person in line and you were not even in a line and rushed the SD.  Funny because I was literally taking the NEXT GUEST, as in, carrying her stuff up there with me.    I also grabbed the old lady with a greeting card to give myself a plus 1.

Yeah, I checked them out first, you impatient twat.  BAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2017)

I was in a good mood today, I actually made some guests really happy at SCO when I noticed they spent over $50 in clothes, I walked over with the $10 coupon.

On another note: there's this one guest who always comes over to SCO with bananas, and has no idea how to ring them up, always expects us to do it AND BAG IT for him. Like that's what the normal lanes are for.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 15, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Yeah, I checked them out first, you impatient twat. BAHAHAHAAAA!!!


I love it when they leave skid marks on the floor.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I also never give my name out so they can't pin it on me of they come into the store.



I wish I could do that at my store.  I would love anonymity.  Sometimes the calls are really weird and scare me.  For example, one night one of the service phones rang.  Guest at the other end asked if I actually work in the store or remotely.  I've only been asked that 10 or so times, so the question didn't strike me as weird.  Then he asked where in the store I could be found.  Slightly unusual but maybe he's one of those people who hate phones and would rather talk face to face.  Then he asked my age and told me I sounded cute.  The more I steered it back to help with merchandise the angrier he got until he hung up.  And of course he's in the store and he knew where to locate me.  I came really, really close to asking AP to babysit me for a few minutes.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 16, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Then he asked where in the store I could be found. Slightly unusual but maybe he's one of those people who hate phones and would rather talk face to face



At that point you should have cut him off. Corporate has your back. You don't have to give away any personal information under the name of safety.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2017)

HRZone said:


> At that point you should have cut him off. Corporate has your back. You don't have to give away any personal information under the name of safety.



I didn't give out personal information.  New to Target, long long time in customer service, I can control phone calls pretty well.  I repeated "What in our store merchandise can I give you assistance with?" three times and then when I told him I would have to hang up is when he hung up.  He got really, really mad that I didn't take the bait and that I didn't get flustered.  His anger is why I really considered asking AP to babysit.

My method of handling it was learned in the first week when I got the first prank call.  Being first week, I didn't know if I could hang up or not, so I got direction on the store's policies then.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 16, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> My SBTL is wondering why we're going thru so much decaf nowadays


I was behind a twat at my Starbucks the other day. After she left, the SBTL says to me, "I hope she likes decaf." She even paid for an extra shot


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2017)

*whistling nonchalantly while steaming milk


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 17, 2017)

TTMultipleG on many occasions: GET OUT OF THE WAY! We're busy as hell, cashiers are needed, yet here you are clogging up my space because you want to spend 40 minutes looking at Pokemon cards...


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 18, 2017)

TTOG and her two teens and the three friends you ran into at the SD:

GO FUCKING TALK OUTSIDE!!!!!  
You clogged the guest services area for minutes and when I kept going out to get guests from lanes, you refused to fucking move to let them get by.  You are NOT entitled to inconvenience everyone else in town, you're simply not important enough.   Rude assholes are rude assholes.


----------



## Pale (Apr 18, 2017)

TTOG: You don't need to give the cashier behind you a dirty look because of his choice of hair style. Yeah, sure, it's not a "common" or "clean" style, but you also don't need to look at my extremely short hair and say "Thank you for having a normal hair style" in the most disgusting and condescending tone you could. If you got to know that cashier beyond his choice of hair style, and lost your judgemental attitude, you would realize that that cashier is one of the nicest people in our store.
I get it's a bit of a petty thing to complain about, but just the way it all happened made me realize that she was being an absolute bitch about it.


----------



## NPC (Apr 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: You don't need to give the cashier behind you a dirty look because of his choice of hair style. Yeah, sure, it's not a "common" or "clean" style, but you also don't need to look at my extremely short hair and say "Thank you for having a normal hair style" in the most disgusting and condescending tone you could. If you got to know that cashier beyond his choice of hair style, and lost your judgemental attitude, you would realize that that cashier is one of the nicest people in our store.
> I get it's a bit of a petty thing to complain about, but just the way it all happened made me realize that she was being an absolute bitch about it.



Kudos for holding back. I probably would have told her I don't consider it a compliment if it's at someone else's expense.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah we had a guest avoid one of our cashier's because he has facial tattoos. One thing to avoid a cashier but don't try and make a big deal out of it. I laughed as you got in the longest line while some other guest was pleasantly surprised his line was wide open.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: You don't need to give the cashier behind you a dirty look because of his choice of hair style. Yeah, sure, it's not a "common" or "clean" style, but you also don't need to look at my extremely short hair and say "Thank you for having a normal hair style" in the most disgusting and condescending tone you could. If you got to know that cashier beyond his choice of hair style, and lost your judgemental attitude, you would realize that that cashier is one of the nicest people in our store.
> I get it's a bit of a petty thing to complain about, but just the way it all happened made me realize that she was being an absolute bitch about it.




I would have said "Well, it's cut off because I had head lice somethin' terrible!" while scratching my head vigorously, then manhandling her shit.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 20, 2017)

TTOG: I had a small amount of flower leak on my belt. I did my best to get it in a pile before getting out the spray and towels, only to find that the lane hadn't been replenished. You came up , saw it and said: "Could you clean this up before it gets everywhere?" 
Um, well, it'd be so much easier if I didn't have to walk 3 lanes down to get cleaning supplies...

Thankfully the cashier next to me was open and took you, so you didn't have to wait


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 20, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: I had a small amount of flower leak on my belt. I did my best to get it in a pile before getting out the spray and towels, only to find that the lane hadn't been replenished. You came up , saw it and said: "Could you clean this up before it gets everywhere?"
> Um, well, it'd be so much easier if I didn't have to walk 3 lanes down to get cleaning supplies...
> 
> Thankfully the cashier next to me was open and took you, so you didn't have to wait



Just the reverse here:  Had a glitter mess and had the spray out and paper towels and had actually sprayed the area and a guest came up and started plopping her crap down right on top of the freakin' wet mess!!!  I'm like, lady, can you wait just one fucking second?????

Also, when you're already cleaning and they say "can you clean that up before I put my clothes down?"  Jesus, micromanage much???  (like half our team)

I NEED A VACATION!!!


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 20, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Just the reverse here:  Had a glitter mess and had the spray out and paper towels and had actually sprayed the area and a guest came up and started plopping her crap down right on top of the freakin' wet mess!!!  I'm like, lady, can you wait just one fucking second?????
> 
> Also, when you're already cleaning and they say "can you clean that up before I put my clothes down?"  Jesus, micromanage much???  (like half our team)
> 
> I NEED A VACATION!!!



I'm quick to turn my light off if I'm cashiering.  

"Any lane with the light on (idiot)." Repeat 20 times a shift (when I am going to break, cleaning, doing a WIC Check or a Red Card.)


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 20, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> "Any lane with the light on (idiot)." Repeat 20 times a shift (when I am going to break, cleaning, doing a WIC Check or a Red Card.)


I can get through WIC pretty fast, so I'll leave the light on for that, but everything else, it goes off.


----------



## smashandthrash (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## miniminter (Apr 21, 2017)

To all guests please stop shitting in the fitting rooms.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 21, 2017)

TTOG in Starbucks this afternoon: The team was being slammed with orders and due to another TM not showing up on time, we're in a bit of a clusterfuck mode. Yes, you had to wait for a few minutes to get your drink. But once you got it, you grabbed it off the counter, shook your head and said: "Wow, I don't know about this place anymore..."

Well, shit happens. The team was trying the best they could to get orders out to everyone as quick as possible, but drinks don't make themselves...


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 22, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> I can get through WIC pretty fast, so I'll leave the light on for that, but everything else, it goes off.


Me too, but other people can be impatient and tend to make rude comments, so I don't need them in my line.

Besides, WIC is super profitable for Target.  It's expensive stuff, and they pay full price with the checks.  I want them coming back to my store because it's pleasant and they feel welcome.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 22, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Me too, but other people can be impatient and tend to make rude comments, so I don't need them in my line.
> 
> Besides, WIC is super profitable for Target.  It's expensive stuff, and they pay full price with the checks.  I want them coming back to my store because it's pleasant and they feel welcome.


And of course the day after I post that, I got one of the longest WIC transactions I've had in my 9 months at Target tonight lol. Karma for me. Luckily the people behind the guest were very understanding.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 22, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> And of course the day after I post that, I got one of the longest WIC transactions I've had in my 9 months at Target tonight lol. Karma for me. Luckily the people behind the guest were very understanding.



After doing enough of them, I know which items are going to work and which are going to trigger the register to prompt "not wiccable".  Does every store (State) work that way?
I am by far and away the fastest cashier.  I'm not feeling guilty about slowing down for WIC at all.  I miss my green score.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 22, 2017)

TTOG:

When your voice got louder and louder, and bitchier and bitchier, you showed everyone in the vicinity just what a horrible human being you are.  
You will forever be remembered as the fucking bitch who yelled at the "sales clerk".  Good job, asshole.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 22, 2017)

TTOG thanks for this lovely Saturday morning phone exchange. Kindly never come to our store...
Guest on phone: Can I speak with someone in pantry?
Me: Pantry?
Guest: Yeah, like the water section?
Me: Umm...how can I help?
Guest: I'm looking for (whatever) size Poland Spring water. Its just easier to transfer me to someone over there...
(I don't transfer calls to the sales floor cause the red phones don't work half the time, there's no one on the sales floor, whatever)
Me: *calls for market and asks PA if we have the water and am told yes, so I tell guest*
Guest: *angry sigh* I want to know if you have any in the back, like still in a box!
Me: Umm, no, its all out on the sales floor.
Guest: HOW COULD YOU KNOW THAT! YOU'RE NOT IN THE BACKROOM!
Me: I can see in our inventory system...
Guest: Get the store manager!

Later...
LOD: Doglover, what was up with that guest?
Me: I told her what she wanted was out on the floor, none in the backroom...
LOD: Well the guest said you seemed to know everything. Meanwhile I was trying to help her, and the guest got exasperated and hung up on me. Whatever.

I can honestly say this was the first time an LOD also got attitude from a guest who gave me a hard time and just shrugged it off.


----------



## Electrilines (Apr 22, 2017)

TTOG: Yelling at our STL because you couldn't get a free unicorn crappucino was uncalled for. Trying to fight them? Definitely uneccessary. I'm happy to hear the police eventually caught up with you after you left the store..What kind of... *shaking my head*


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2017)

Electrilines said:


> TTOG: Yelling at our STL because you couldn't get a free unicorn crappucino was uncalled for. *Trying to fight them?* Definitely uneccessary.


Wait......WTF?!


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 22, 2017)

Electrilines said:


> TTOG: Yelling at our STL because you couldn't get a free unicorn crappucino was uncalled for. Trying to fight them? Definitely uneccessary. I'm happy to hear the police eventually caught up with you after you left the store..What kind of... *shaking my head*


Had to be all the magical pixie dust on those frapps.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2017)

TTOG:  You called to see if Starbucks accepts EBT.  Yes, I made a mistake and told you they didn't since I knew of the hot food restrictions, but to call back the next day and insist I double-check because Starbucks in another retailer does?  I try not to judge circumstances but if you are rich enough to buy regularly from multiple Starbucks, how could you meet the income requirement for food stamps?  Don't you have better things to spend your food money on than the $6 pastries they sell?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 22, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  You called to see if Starbucks accepts EBT.  Yes, I made a mistake and told you they didn't since I knew of the hot food restrictions, but to call back the next day and insist I double-check because Starbucks in another retailer does?  I try not to judge circumstances but if you are rich enough to buy regularly from multiple Starbucks, how could you meet the income requirement for food stamps?  Don't you have better things to spend your food money on than the $6 pastries they sell?


Not to mention  *necessary* items that they / their family may need to maintain a balanced diet? Good lord.


----------



## sito (Apr 23, 2017)

to that one guest who saw me zone HBA/Chem and apologized because she was "going to ruin your zone" because she needed toothpaste. girl its fine!


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 23, 2017)

Guest on phone: I saw online that you guys have a Pizza Hut in your store!!!
Me: umm...yes...
Guest: Can I place an order over the phone?
Me: No, we do not take orders over the phone.
Guest: Well, you make large pies right?
Me: No, only individual ones.
Guest: Oh, ok, bye.

Like seriously?


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 23, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest on phone: I saw online that you guys have a Pizza Hut in your store!!!
> Me: umm...yes...
> Guest: Can I place an order over the phone?
> Me: No, we do not take orders over the phone.
> ...



That's similar to what I've been hearing all day...
Guest: Can I be connected to Starbucks?
Me: Are you calling about the unicorn frappuccino?
Guest: Yes.
Me: Unfortunately we are sold out.
Guest: Can you tell me which Starbucks in the local area does have it?

Um, when I answered the phone I said this is Target. How am I supposed to know the inventory of non- Target retail establishments?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 23, 2017)

Had a guy walk up & ask for a Meat Lover's pizza.
Dude, we're express - pepperoni & cheese is all we got.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 23, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Guest on phone: I saw online that you guys have a Pizza Hut in your store!!!
> Me: umm...yes...
> Guest: Can I place an order over the phone?
> Me: No, we do not take orders over the phone.
> ...


Who the hell calls up a Target wanting to order pizza? Do they not have a standalone Pizza Hut or domino's nearby? That's weird.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Apr 24, 2017)

To that one guest who left a rotting, maggot-riddled bird corpse in a drink cup in one of the carts outside:

Go. Die. In. A. Fire.

The smell alone made me literally lose my lunch.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 24, 2017)

TTO(all them)G(s):

STOP returning used items that stink!!!  Appliances, shoes, shirts, anything that has touched your body or food, needs to at least be wiped down/sprayed with Febreeze.

Goddamn you fucking nasty assed slobs, just STOP IT.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

TTOG: I CLEARLY told you items purchased at the pharmacy counter could NOT be returned, but you insisted on a gift receipt, which I provided. 2 days later, you call pharmacy livid because your daughter tried to return the item (using the gift receipt at another store) & was told she couldn't. After some back and forth, I revealed that I was the "girl who rang you out" and I DID tell you. You said, "oh.....well, I didn't think you MEANT it!" 

TTOG: 2 of us tried explaining why alcohol could not be purchased at the pharmacy counter. In the time you spent arguing with us & asking for store management, you could've gone up front, checked out, and been out of here. I LMAO when the LOD came over with change later and said you didn't have ID with you so she refused the sale


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

And on a positive note: 

TTOG who was picking up rxs & had 2 items. THANK YOU for offering to go up front with them because "you girls look busy." We really weren't, but I knew the front lanes were crazy (and SCO was down) so I had no problem ringing out your eggs & milk. You then too the time to wait for my pharmacy manager to get off the phone and tell her how much you love our pharmacy peeps. You even did the survey while waiting. People like you make our days soooo much better


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 24, 2017)

TTOBitch: Seriously? If there's another guest in front of you, you don't push his items aside, put yours in front and say "Ring it."

I hate people...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOBitch: Seriously? If there's another guest in front of you, you don't push his items aside, put yours in front and say "Ring it."
> 
> I hate people...


I got degreaser & room in my freezer.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 24, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOBitch: Seriously? If there's another guest in front of you, you don't push his items aside, put yours in front and say "Ring it."
> 
> I hate people...


Oh hell naw!  Why do people think that they're entitled to be consummate bitches???


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 24, 2017)

Tt(possibly several)g: Is there a troll hiding in big girls or are you guys just heathens? Seriously... I walk into the girls section with another TM and it was trashed. Troll pjs and rows of panties and training bras on the floor. Don't get me started on the cat and Jack folds.. plus random sh*t on the floor. It took two of us to zone it. Just because it's soccer season (there's a soccer field across the street.. and it's full on a sunday.) Does not mean ya can trash the place.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 25, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTO(all them)G(s):
> 
> STOP returning used items that stink!!!  Appliances, shoes, shirts, anything that has touched your body or food, needs to at least be wiped down/sprayed with Febreeze.
> 
> Goddamn you fucking nasty assed slobs, just STOP IT.



Some stuff smells when you buy it. Like the pillows


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2017)

TTOG: I watched you literally run into a mother and her child while trying to beat her into the opening check lane. You didn't even say "sorry," "excuse me," or anything. I LMAO when you apparently misread the lane numbers and the mom didn't. Serves you right!


----------



## phibot (Apr 25, 2017)

There's this old lady who always comes in every tuesday, and we have to constantly limit her purchases. Otherwise, she'll buy up every single collectors edition/steelbook/whatever of whatever the big movie release is.

A couple weeks back on my lunch, I went over to the best buy down the street to grab one of their steelbooks for Rogue One..and who should I find but the same old lady buying like 15 of them. Best but apparently doesnt limit quantities, and I had to settle for either the regular blu ray or Target's shitty exclusive.

Fuck you old lady.


----------



## Pale (Apr 25, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOBitch: Seriously? If there's another guest in front of you, you don't push his items aside, put yours in front and say "Ring it."
> 
> I hate people...


I've had people do this before, and I don't give a shit, I just push their items to either the counter on the opposite side of the register (or if I can) behind the stuff they moved. I've talked to GSA's ans GSTL's and they said that I could do it, so why the fuck not. I love that I've got a reputation of not taking bullshit, I should become an STL.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 25, 2017)

phibot said:


> There's this old lady who always comes in every tuesday, and we have to constantly limit her purchases. Otherwise, she'll buy up every single collectors edition/steelbook/whatever of whatever the big movie release is.
> 
> A couple weeks back on my lunch, I went over to the best buy down the street to grab one of their steelbooks for Rogue One..and who should I find but the same old lady buying like 15 of them. Best but apparently doesnt limit quantities, and I had to settle for either the regular blu ray or Target's shitty exclusive.
> 
> Fuck you old lady.





Um, we have a TL who buys all of one certain product when it comes in. ALL of it.  Guests are constantly asking why we don't sell this product but we do, we just have an ass monkey TL who won't leave any for the guests.

I fucking can't stand that shit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2017)

To that _toddler_ who told their mom that she can't take a cart of reshop and dump the items out because it wasn't her cart: Congrats, you have more common sense than most adults. That should take you very far in life.


----------



## phibot (Apr 26, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Um, we have a TL who buys all of one certain product when it comes in. ALL of it.  Guests are constantly asking why we don't sell this product but we do, we just have an ass monkey TL who won't leave any for the guests.
> 
> I fucking can't stand that shit.


That TL is cancer


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 26, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Um, we have a TL who buys all of one certain product when it comes in. ALL of it.  Guests are constantly asking why we don't sell this product but we do, we just have an ass monkey TL who won't leave any for the guests.
> 
> I fucking can't stand that shit.


Depending on what item it is that is 100% not allowed


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 26, 2017)

TToG

Sorry not sorry for basically hanging up on you. First, you come straight to electronics to bug us about baby formula. Whatever, it's a little irritating having to get that shit pulled and search the stores when I have my own guests to deal with, but softlines is never around there. But now, you've been calling ELECTRONICS multiple times asking us to look up by a DPCI and it ends up being baby formula. It was usually mobile that picked up, but today you finally got me. I ended up looking up the DPCI and telling you we didn't have it, but when you asked to start checking other stores and other formula that's where I drew the line. I told you to please call the operator and they can help you because this is ELECTRONICS "can you check the other stores?" "no this is ELECTRONICS I have other guests waiting for me, call back and go to the operator for help have a nice day" and then I hung up.

Normally, I would never talk like that to a guest (ok that's a lie), I would assume it was a mistake or misclick of some sort but it's been happening so often, fuck that. STOP CALLING ELECTRONICS FOR BABY FORMULA


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 26, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> Sorry not sorry for basically hanging up on you. First, you come straight to electronics to bug us about baby formula. Whatever, it's a little irritating having to get that shit pulled and search the stores when I have my own guests to deal with, but softlines is never around there. But now, you've been calling ELECTRONICS multiple times asking us to look up by a DPCI and it ends up being baby formula. It was usually mobile that picked up, but today you finally got me. I ended up looking up the DPCI and telling you we didn't have it, but when you asked to start checking other stores and other formula that's where I drew the line. I told you to please call the operator and they can help you because this is ELECTRONICS "can you check the other stores?" "no this is ELECTRONICS I have other guests waiting for me, call back and go to the operator for help have a nice day" and then I hung up.
> 
> Normally, I would never talk like that to a guest (ok that's a lie), I would assume it was a mistake or misclick of some sort but it's been happening so often, fuck that. STOP CALLING ELECTRONICS FOR BABY FORMULA



At my store, guests who ask electronics for baby items are either sent to the fitting room or we're radio'd to meet the guest in O whatever.  Works out pretty nicely.

As annoying as it gets when I have to apologize for a phone system error when guests call foaming at the mouth and insisting Electronics hung up on them repeatedly, after hearing this story I'm kinda glad that the straight to Electronics option doesn't work and all calls go through me.  Makes it easy to vet the calls to make sure the right question goes to the right person.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 26, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Depending on what item it is that is 100% not allowed



All the TL's, ETL's, know about it.  No one does a damn thing.  Lowly TM's are the only ones who seem to give a shit if guests get a chance to buy products.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 27, 2017)

TTO family: WTF. A teenage daughter  (15/16 ish) is in the dressing room trying on bathing suits. The mom is with her, dad's waiting on a chair outside. 
Mom (to dad): We found one that fits!
Dad: what size?
Mom tells him.
Daughter comes out to show them.
Dad leans in real close to her chest area, then says its ok. 

I had to walk away after that. My dad would've never asked nor been told what size bathing suit I was wearing, and I can recall only time in my life that he said no to something I wanted to wear, and I was 12 ish and it was a pair of short shorts. If my dad looked at my chest like that...omg. people are weird.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2017)

Not quite as creepy as the time I was working fitting room & a tween girl came out to show her dad the jeans she'd picked out.
Dad had her turn facing away from him, then told her to bend over, then squat under the guise of checking to see if they were 'too tight'.
The other SLTM looked at me like WTF?!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 28, 2017)

TTOG: You called out a guest for having more than 10 items. I don't have a problem with that except for the fact that she was already in line, transaction started BEFORE you got there. I heard you mutter something inappropriate under your breath, so I *know* you saw her as you came in.

Question is: If it bothered you so much why did you stand there for the 3 extra minutes while she finished up instead of going to the Express lane RIGHT NEXT TO mine?


----------



## Pale (Apr 28, 2017)

TTOG: Jesus man, you're too honest. Instead of complaining about being overcharged because I accidentally double scanned an item and didn't catch it, you did the opposite. The gent had brought up that he was undercharged because I _forgot to scan one of his soda's_. And he was super kind the whole time and just smiled while I apologized and fixed it. Also thanks for signing up for a redcard fam, now one of our new GSA's owes me a soda.


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2017)

Ttog-

[Got asked to briefly cover as GSA ]

You got in the longer lane so I asked you if you could move to another one since the cashier only had one guest. Then I see your still standing there after 5 minutes so I asked to take you to the next register so I could quickly check you out then you yell at me saying "you had everything under control" Then left your son to pay. Fuck you too


----------



## DoWork (Apr 30, 2017)

Ttog who left a cart full of chicken(23 packs) in produce: I hope a gang of clowns rapes you.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttog who left a cart full of chicken(23 packs) in produce: I hope a gang of clowns rapes you.


Sounds like what the bathroom policy protesters were doing for a while.
Several stores around here had families filling up carts with expensive perishables, going around the store until they were starting to leak, waiting in the longest line before telling the cashier (loudly) that they couldn't support a store with such a policy, then walking out leaving a heaping dripping cart to be QMOS'd.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 30, 2017)

TTOG: Why do you repeatedly come to my lane if you don't like how I cashier? The only reason I kept asking you questions is because 1. you had me hit my back button about 5 times and take off things that you didn't want and 2. Sometimes after taking things off an order, people change their minds about how they want to pay. Rolling your eyes at me and saying "Well um Yeahhh. I already gave you the money..." Gee, sorry for providing guest service


----------



## DoWork (May 1, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Sounds like what the bathroom policy protesters were doing for a while.
> Several stores around here had families filling up carts with expensive perishables, going around the store until they were starting to leak, waiting in the longest line before telling the cashier (loudly) that they couldn't support a store with such a policy, then walking out leaving a heaping dripping cart to be QMOS'd.



That's theft. Fucking Christians.


----------



## sito (May 1, 2017)

TTOG: Hi, if i had know you wanted the cashier to scan a whole cart of stuff for your cartwheel I wouldn't have told you they could help you. They can only help if you have one or two items/if you already know what youre buying is on cartwheel.......


----------



## Doglover89 (May 1, 2017)

TTOG: Yeah, a whole bunch of bananas is only 29 cents  It says 29 cents PER. You were like oh ok cause I wasn't gonna buy bananas here but I was like 29 cents for a bunch of 8 is a good price... oy.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 1, 2017)

TTOG:

No, you are not going to argue me into selling you ANY full size clinical strength deodorant for 99 cents.  Whatever sign you looked at, it was NOT for practically-free Secret Clinical deodorant.  Fucker.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 1, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Yeah, a whole bunch of bananas is only 29 cents  It says 29 cents PER. You were like oh ok cause I wasn't gonna buy bananas here but I was like 29 cents for a bunch of 8 is a good price... oy.


I've had people freak out similarly over grapes. "But I thought these were 3.99..."
"They are but they weigh a total of 2 lb..."
"Ugh, forget the grapes then."


----------



## Doglover89 (May 2, 2017)

TTOG: Screw you for being rude to my coworker with autism. She is trying to hone her customer service skills, getting more comfortable helping guests on the floor and at the register and you have to tell her she wasted your time when she showed you what you ASKED HER FOR. Kindly get out of our store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 2, 2017)

TTOG: no, I cannot break your $100 bill for a $1.57 rx at 9:02 am! Well, I _can, _but I doubt you want $98.43 in small bills.


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2017)

I'd give it to 'em in ones & tell them not to spend it on lap dances.

TTOG: For the last time we do NOT have any of the components for the Unicorn Frappucino!!!
I don't CARE if it was the BEST THING EVER for you.
Hear that tinkling sound? That's the sound of shattered dreams.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I'd give it to 'em in ones & tell them not to spend it on lap dances.
> 
> TTOG: For the last time we do NOT have any of the components for the Unicorn Frappucino!!!
> I don't CARE if it was the BEST THING EVER for you.
> Hear that tinkling sound? That's the sound of shattered dreams.


What about the new one?


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2017)

Which one?
Mermaid or Dragon?
Don't think we're doing either one because of our demographic.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Which one?
> Mermaid or Dragon?
> Don't think we're doing either one because of our demographic.


There's the Midnight Mocha Frap that just launched (which is admittedly *very* good, i got the creme version as i don't like coffee, but you should all try it). it's not crazy or insane though, not like the unicorn.


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2017)

I've been making those & the S'Mores almost non-stop & frappy hour starts tomorrow


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2017)

Gird your loins.


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2017)

Girded with a jug of frapp syrup on each hip


----------



## TTGOz (May 5, 2017)

Well, it happened again. I got bullied into giving someone a huge ass discount at Self checkouts today.

As a cashier, am I allowed to refuse? It was super fishy, an RC car that rang up for $79.99 and these two guys gave me three different prices that it is "supposed to be.". One guy says $39.99, other guy said $29.99. I said "wow, that's a pretty big difference, do you mind if I call a manager over to approve this?" and of course, they declined, stating "they had to meet the kids at the bus" and I'm like "fucking great." and at this point they're being super passive aggressive with me as I'm leaning towards just going to grab my GSTL anyways because this is wrong on so many levels, but they just wouldn't LET ME. Physically wouldn't let me. We exchanged a few words back and forth and I said "Okay,

So I just discount it to $39.99, and the other guy chimes in "NOO NOO NOO NO !! it was suppose to be $31.92." and I was THIS close to demanding that they give me a straight answer here. I'm fuming, I give no more shits, I change it, congratulate them on their huge discount, and walk away. I'm infuriated, I hate how no one lets me grab a walkie for running SCO, so if I need a GSTL I better pray they see the blinking light I have to flip onto the nearest open lane.

I'm all alone in these kinds of situations, and I have no idea what my limitations are. I'm never handed a MyDevice either, so even if I need a simple thing like a DPCI or a Price Check, I need to somehow get my GSTL to notice me. Takes at least 5 minutes every time and no one leaves happy.

Also doesn't help today the entire fricking middle school thought Target was the place to be after school. Poor starbucks ladies... a full hour and a half of nothing but a shit ton of middle schoolers and a massive line that never seems to go down...


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2017)

You can tell them that you have to wait for your supervisor for an override that large if you think it's fishy.  They can wait or not buy it.


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Well, it happened again. I got bullied into giving someone a huge ass discount at Self checkouts today.
> 
> As a cashier, am I allowed to refuse? It was super fishy, an RC car that rang up for $79.99 and these two guys gave me three different prices that it is "supposed to be.". One guy says $39.99, other guy said $29.99. I said "wow, that's a pretty big difference, do you mind if I call a manager over to approve this?" and of course, they declined, stating "they had to meet the kids at the bus" and I'm like "fucking great." and at this point they're being super passive aggressive with me as I'm leaning towards just going to grab my GSTL anyways because this is wrong on so many levels, but they just wouldn't LET ME. Physically wouldn't let me. We exchanged a few words back and forth and I said "Okay,
> 
> ...



I had a similar situation not to long ago and I said a discount that large I can't approve. Ill give you 20% as an inconvenience but its our policy to verify large discounts. Needless to say said item stayed with me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Well, it happened again. I got bullied into giving someone a huge ass discount at Self checkouts today.
> 
> As a cashier, am I allowed to refuse? It was super fishy, an RC car that rang up for $79.99 and these two guys gave me three different prices that it is "supposed to be.". One guy says $39.99, other guy said $29.99. I said "wow, that's a pretty big difference, do you mind if I call a manager over to approve this?" and of course, they declined, stating "they had to meet the kids at the bus" and I'm like "fucking great." and at this point they're being super passive aggressive with me as I'm leaning towards just going to grab my GSTL anyways because this is wrong on so many levels, but they just wouldn't LET ME. Physically wouldn't let me. We exchanged a few words back and forth and I said "Okay,
> 
> ...


100% call your GSTL over. no guest with a LEGIT price challenge would stop you if you explained the only way you could do it was by calling your GSTL over. NEVER let a guest bully you like that, shame on them. if the discount is more than $10 call a GSTL over.


----------



## TTGOz (May 5, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> 100% call your GSTL over. no guest with a LEGIT price challenge would stop you if you explained the only way you could do it was by calling your GSTL over. NEVER let a guest bully you like that, shame on them. if the discount is more than $10 call a GSTL over.



My policy's always been over $20 I call my GSTL over. Yeah, next time I'm gonna have to think more on my toes instead of arguing and making life easier for me. I didn't maintain my stance that well and I'm upset I didn't now.

I work all weekend and knowing how today went, I bet it'll be a bit of a replay of today. We'll see. In the heat of the moment I forgot about words such as "policy" and "It's gonna make me ask for a supervisor"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> My policy's always been over $20 I call my GSTL over. Yeah, next time I'm gonna have to think more on my toes instead of arguing and making life easier for me. I didn't maintain my stance that well and I'm upset I didn't now.
> 
> I work all weekend and knowing how today went, I bet it'll be a bit of a replay of today. We'll see. In the heat of the moment I forgot about words such as "policy" and "It's gonna make me ask for a supervisor"


yes, i know it's hard for me to remember as well. you can put like a small S on your hand to remind you to ask for a supervisor (if that sort of thing would be helpful for you). or like whenever you login to assist mode and see that blue screen, remind yourself-- why am i looking at the blue screen? is it something my GSTL should look at?


----------



## HRZone (May 5, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> As a cashier, am I allowed to refuse? It was super fishy, an RC car that rang up for $79.99 and these two guys gave me three different prices that it is "supposed to be.". One guy says $39.99, other guy said $29.99. I said "wow, that's a pretty big difference, do you mind if I call a manager over to approve this?" and of course, they declined, stating "they had to meet the kids at the bus" and I'm like "fucking great." and at this point they're being super passive aggressive with me as I'm leaning towards just going to grab my GSTL anyways because this is wrong on so many levels, but they just wouldn't LET ME. Physically wouldn't let me. We exchanged a few words back and forth and I said "Okay,



You gotta have more backbone in that situation. A discount that big your AP will probably want to have a chat with you...


----------



## TTGOz (May 5, 2017)

HRZone said:


> You gotta have more backbone in that situation. A discount that big your AP will probably want to have a chat with you...



Yeah nothing good is gonna come out of this lol next time though I'm seriously not putting up with anyone's crap. Just sick of it at this point. It really helped to vent and I realize this is mostly my fault, the guest can't be held liable after this point, and all responsibility goes towards me.

I'll admit it if anyone talks to me, and promise I'll do my due diligence to be more proactive in merch protection at the lanes, I'll take the strike or corrective action as the consequence and learn from it. From this day forward my back bone is stronger, and I'm not gonna let anyone make me kiss their ass. 

Writing an S might be productive in reminding me to get a supervisor. I'm kind of embarrassed after doing cashier for a little more than a year I still struggle with this kind of stuff lol. It was just at the wrong time where no one let me have a walkie after it was made known I'm SCO and "cashiers can't get equipment" and I understand that but it's a bit different at SCO. I hate it when cashiers go on a check lane with equipment that, frankly, they don't need. But at my store my GSTLs and GSA commonly forget about everyone at SCO and when we don't get walkies or mydevices, it's hard to communicate.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2017)

SCO cashier at our store ALWAYS gets a walkie because of that & other scenarios. 
Next time you're assigned there, sign out a walkie & if they ask, tell 'em it's so you can CYA.


----------



## HRZone (May 5, 2017)

I admire @TTGOz how you own it and have a plan for the future.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I admire @TTGOz how you own it and have a plan for the future.


+1

also at my store they totally do not care if cashiers or sco people have walkies. i always grab one.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 6, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Well, it happened again. I got bullied into giving someone a huge ass discount at Self checkouts today.
> 
> As a cashier, am I allowed to refuse? It was super fishy, an RC car that rang up for $79.99 and these two guys gave me three different prices that it is "supposed to be.". One guy says $39.99, other guy said $29.99. I said "wow, that's a pretty big difference, do you mind if I call a manager over to approve this?" and of course, they declined, stating "they had to meet the kids at the bus" and I'm like "fucking great." and at this point they're being super passive aggressive with me as I'm leaning towards just going to grab my GSTL anyways because this is wrong on so many levels, but they just wouldn't LET ME. Physically wouldn't let me. We exchanged a few words back and forth and I said "Okay,
> 
> ...



YES!  You are allowed to refuse, politely of course.   You can make a discount for visible damage (5% or 10%, depending on damage) and you can knock a few bucks off, but you do not have to stand there and be harassed and bullied.

You do not have to ask their permission to call over a GSA or LOD to do a price check, that's part of your job and them bullying you into not doing your job means you need to stand tall and be confident.  If they want more than 10 bucks discounted, turn on your light.

Sounds like they were full of shit and trying to scam you.  I don't care if they had Jesus at the bus, too fucking bad.  People in a hurry because they did not allocate enough time to shop get no sympathy from me.

And if they were PHYSICALLY impeding you from doing your job, turn on your light, suspend, void, walk away, whatever.  They have NO RIGHT to fuck with you like that.

Just because we're in a service oriented industry does not mean we deserve to be treated like servants.

ETA:  If you're not receiving assistance when you flash your lane light, talk to your GSTL about that.  GSA's are supposed to be alert to that, so is SD.  LOD's, other TM's and TL's are supposed to be alert.  We're a team and work together so we should have each other's backs (in theory).

ETA: Actually, if they want a discount in a bullying, suspicious way, and it's under a buck, call your GSA.  If it's easily verifiable, then I discount up to $10.  I make decisions on my own a lot of times and have not been called into an office for it.  You should probably rely in GSA until you get more comfortable with policy and standing up to bullies.

ETA:  (many hours later)  Uh, I think I was half asleep, some of this is incoherent.


----------



## DoWork (May 6, 2017)

To the one piece of shit mother with five kids who let them repeatedly grab produce bags to blow up and pop while she was looking at makeup:

1.) makeup isn't going to help you. You crossed the line of 'acceptable when not drunk' a very long time ago. 

2.) I hope your kids strangle themselves with the bags.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 6, 2017)

DoWork said:


> To the one piece of shit mother with five kids who let them repeatedly grab produce bags to blow up and pop while she was looking at makeup:
> 
> 1.) makeup isn't going to help you. You crossed the line of 'acceptable when not drunk' a very long time ago.
> 
> 2.) I hope your kids strangle themselves with the bags.



Laughed out loud! Too funny


----------



## desertcoyote (May 6, 2017)

TToG: You cracked me up at the best possible moment today!  LOL

Guest- "I don't know how they expect you to be able to put this bra on by yourself.  Oh... but you're a guy.  You're more on the side of removing them."

Me- "Well... I don't like to brag."


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I'm all alone in these kinds of situations, and I have no idea what my limitations are. I'm never handed a MyDevice either, so even if I need a simple thing like a DPCI or a Price Check, I need to somehow get my GSTL to notice me. Takes at least 5 minutes every time and no one leaves happy.



I was told first day of training that the absolute limit is $20 off.  And when I'm backup cashiering, I call for approval if it's more than just a few bucks, just to CYA.

Definitely get your hands on a walkie.  Tell them that the delay in getting a supervisor to notice there's a problem at self checkout is creating guest complaints and that should be the magic words that will get you one.

One time on the sales floor something had the wrong price and it was a huge difference so I called the LOD.  She told the guest that *she* wasn't authorized to drop it more than $20, so that rule must be set in stone somewhere.


----------



## softlinessgal (May 7, 2017)

TTOG: while i understand that it's frustrating that we ran out of giftcards for birthdays, you had time in line to look for the "perfect" card for your little boy but no your dumbass had to hold up my line to go to guest services to get one and you decided to TAKE YOUR SWEET ASS TIME walking back to my checklane. when you proceeded to apologize to me then to the other guests in line for holding me up, i was never given more satisfaction when the older man rolled his eyes at you and said, "miss you're not because only considerate people wouldve not waited until mid transaction to find their gift card". so thank you older dude for saying what we were all thinking


----------



## NKG (May 7, 2017)

Ttog-

No I don't know why we don't carry boss/teacher appreciation cards. I can only let our vendor know. No the LOD won't be able to do anything other than tell the vendor. Sure Ill call them over to tell you the same exact thing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Which one?
> Mermaid or Dragon?
> Don't think we're doing either one because of our demographic.


Either.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2017)

TTOG: If you saw the teacher-themed giftcards last time you were at Starbucks, you should've gotten them then.
No, we aren't getting any more. #SorryNotSorry
TTOtherG: We don't put out giftcard envelopes because people like you were grabbing them for the cards you bought ELSEWHERE. It wouldn't be bad if you asked for one or two but NOOOOOOOOOO, you wanted a whole BOX!!!!
#AintHappenin


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 7, 2017)

TTOG:

Oh honey, I'm going to remember your face forever.  Every time you challenge a price, I don't care if it's a fucking nickel, I'm going to make you wait while we check the shelf tag, ad, everything.  We got you on camera swapping tags so eat a dick.


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 7, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Oh honey, I'm going to remember your face forever.  Every time you challenge a price, I don't care if it's a fucking nickel, I'm going to make you wait while we check the shelf tag, ad, everything.  We got you on camera swapping tags so eat a dick.



Guests think they're so sly....


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 7, 2017)

TTOG:

Well, we're a bunch of Satan-worshiping, liberal-progressive, men-peeing-in-the-ladie's-room, motherfuckers so that's why we only have two confirmation greeting cards for sale, you God-slinging, hateful old bat.


----------



## TTGOz (May 8, 2017)

"you guys should make it so you don't have to scan the deals yourself on cartwheel!!"

said a rather irritated soccer mom today.


----------



## sito (May 8, 2017)

TTOG: Elizabeth gorl, get your shit together your mom is gonna beat your ass when you get home.


----------



## SitSpotSit (May 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> "you guys should make it so you don't have to scan the deals yourself on cartwheel!!"
> 
> said a rather irritated soccer mom today.



I have to agree.  There is something to be said for the store that doesn't make people do extra shit to get the best price.


----------



## RedCardBorn (May 8, 2017)

softlinessgal said:


> TTOG: while i understand that it's frustrating that we ran out of giftcards for birthdays, you had time in line to look for the "perfect" card for your little boy but no your dumbass had to hold up my line to go to guest services to get one and you decided to TAKE YOUR SWEET ASS TIME walking back to my checklane. when you proceeded to apologize to me then to the other guests in line for holding me up, i was never given more satisfaction when the older man rolled his eyes at you and said, "miss you're not because only considerate people would've not waited until mid transaction to find their gift card". so thank you older dude for saying what we were all thinking



Sometimes guests come up to me and say "and I'll get a gift card for 25 bucks for here" and I'm like Great, want to go pick one out. -_- (Of course I don't say that) Another thing, I don't know if htis is common but at least at my store, if we run out of little envelopes for Gift cards people freak the hell out and either get so mad and crazy or extremely disappointed. A fellow cashier had ran out in her lane and it seemed we all did and the guest thought we were lying so she went to Guest Service cause usually they have extras and got one, but instead of leaving she went to us and waved it at us smiling with a smug grin. Its like what the hell. just get the hell out of here.


----------



## RedCardBorn (May 8, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> I have to agree.  There is something to be said for the store that doesn't make people do extra shit to get the best price.



It's not even that hard, just moms and old ladies who cannot use their phone and act surprised when other guests and even me get annoyed when they ask me to stop ringing them up so they can scan every single item. I had one guest come to SD and ask "SO it is our responsibility to scan the items before we go to the cashier?" Its like yes! What do you think? Want to hold up the line 10 minutes each time?? Or when people barley download the app in your line, so terrible!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> Sometimes guests come up to me and say "and I'll get a gift card for 25 bucks for here" and I'm like Great, want to go pick one out. -_- (Of course I don't say that) Another thing, I don't know if htis is common but at least at my store, if we run out of little envelopes for Gift cards people freak the hell out and either get so mad and crazy or extremely disappointed. A fellow cashier had ran out in her lane and it seemed we all did and the guest thought we were lying so she went to Guest Service cause usually they have extras and got one, but instead of leaving she went to us and waved it at us smiling with a smug grin. Its like what the hell. just get the hell out of here.


This doesn't really happen at my store. We first off usually have the envelopes but most people don't remember until I offer.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> "you guys should make it so you don't have to scan the deals yourself on cartwheel!!"
> 
> said a rather irritated soccer mom today.


What a lazy entitled bitch.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> but instead of leaving she went to us and waved it at us smiling with a smug grin.


I would've said "What? And you didn't bring any over for US?! Harsh."


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> "you guys should make it so you don't have to scan the deals yourself on cartwheel!!"
> 
> said a rather irritated soccer mom today.



Ugh, don't get me started on cartwheel.

Guests who put their stuff up and I start ringing it up, and then they take out their phone and start unbagging shit and scanning it, just no.  Stop it.
If I have someone behind them or if we're on skeleton crew, I tell them that I'll be happy to suspend their transaction if they're not ready to pay right away, and hold their merch, and they can come back through my line when they're ready.

If they say no, then I tell them how much it is and put my hand out.  If they ignore me, I suspend it and move their shit to the side and tell them we can resume the transaction when they're ready to check out.

I've literally moved to the next register forward and pulled the next guest in line with me when these cartwheel assholes hold them up.   I don't know who these entitled bitches think they are, but that's just fucking inconsiderate.

I have not gotten a complaint yet doing this.  Probably because I'm confident as hell doing this.  Being authoritative, having a psychology degree which helps me read and direct people, and having a good speaking voice really help me get away with murder.


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2017)

Ttog-  when you bought beef jerky, you should have thought about the diapers your baby needed. Im sorry that I can't return the jerky but no receipt, no ID and no "wife's credit card" we can't do anything. I feel if you were really desperate for the diapers you would have gone back to the store across the street with the receipt you did have for them and get your diapers there.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-  when you bought beef jerky, you should have thought about the diapers your baby needed. Im sorry that I can't return the jerky but no receipt, no ID and no "wife's credit card" we can't do anything. I feel if you were really desperate for the diapers you would have gone back to the store across the street with the receipt you did have for them and get your diapers there.



When a tweeker buys snacks, a bikini, and eyeliner, but puts back the formula because they can't afford it.

People suck.


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> When a tweeker buys snacks, a bikini, and eyeliner, but puts back the formula because they can't afford it.



When you find frozen pizza in the dog food aisle...guess the choice was rough....get it. Lol


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2017)

Choice was 'ruff' indeed


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 8, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> When a tweeker buys snacks, a bikini, and eyeliner, but puts back the formula because they can't afford it.
> 
> People suck.


YES!!! Had a woman today with 2 cases of beer & 3 bottles of wine today tell me she "couldn't afford" her baby's antibiotic. Wanted to smack her. It was $2!!!


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 8, 2017)

TTOG: If you forgot you RedCard pin, that's *your* fault, not mine or the store's. Go ahead, bitch, cry and scream about how you've "gotta stop shopping here" and it'll be "The last Target ever sees of me.", but again, it's not anybody's fault but your own


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> YES!!! Had a woman today with 2 cases of beer & 3 bottles of wine today tell me she "couldn't afford" her baby's antibiotic. Wanted to smack her. It was $2!!!



I probably would have said "I can take the wine off so we can ring up the baby's medicine" because, fuck skanks.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: If you forgot you RedCard pin, that's *your* fault, not mine or the store's. Go ahead, bitch, cry and scream about how you've "gotta stop shopping here" and it'll be "The last Target ever sees of me.", but again, it's not anybody's fault but your own



Sounds like that guest needs a trip to the local mental health clinic!  I mean, really, having a hissy fit at Target because she can't remember her pin???  Ugh, what the fuck is wrong with people?  
Good riddance to bad apples.


----------



## DoWork (May 8, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> YES!!! Had a woman today with 2 cases of beer & 3 bottles of wine today tell me she "couldn't afford" her baby's antibiotic. Wanted to smack her. It was $2!!!



Was she hot? I'd have bought it for her.

#nostandards


----------



## TTGOz (May 8, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Sounds like that guest needs a trip to the local mental health clinic!  I mean, really, having a hissy fit at Target because she can't remember her pin???  Ugh, what the fuck is wrong with people?
> Good riddance to bad apples.



Oh ya that reminded me about what I was gonna bitch about today.

This guy's card kept declining and he was like "AHUNNAHUNNA" at me and I'm like "scuse me?" and he waves his hands at the reader and says "Is there a way I can make my card work ? I know I have money in there." and to which I reply "most bank cards have a # to call on the back, have you called them? Also, have you considered a redcard?" and I got the most hilarious blank stare in the world.

Needless to say, he called them and he forgot he put a temporary hold on his account to make sure he lasted the rest of the week and forgot to undo it once he got his paycheck. Also got himself a redcard.

I guess this wasn't necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Logo (May 8, 2017)

TTOG if you know how to _handle your _ _own _ child why am I having to ask you not to let her balance on the edge of the shopping cart as you push it?


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Was she hot? I'd have bought it for her.
> 
> #nostandards



Women like that collect the child support and buy coach purses, get their hair did and nails done. Then cry that the baby daddy doesn't do nothing for kids. 

#realwomenarentselfish


----------



## SoCalMama (May 9, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: If you forgot you RedCard pin, that's *your* fault, not mine or the store's. Go ahead, bitch, cry and scream about how you've "gotta stop shopping here" and it'll be "The last Target ever sees of me.", but again, it's not anybody's fault but your own



Just say to yourself, "Promise?"


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2017)

TTOG: I was coming thru with a heavily-loaded tub but had to stop because you left your cart in the MIDDLE of the aisle while you went to one side & got absorbed in something in a cold case.
Saying "Excuse me!" several times didn't jog you out of your reverie but, when you turned around & there I was, you had the gall to be irked at having to MOVE TO ONE SIDE as I passed by saying "Oopsie."
#SorryNotSorry


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 10, 2017)

TTOG:

BAHAHAHA!  You wanted to return those towels and when I scanned the receipt was prompted that it had expired ... 
and you acted surprised and I said, wait, when did you get these, and you said, "a while back" and I looked and the goddamned return expired a YEAR ago, and you said, oh, so I can't return them?

OMGWHAT?


----------



## lovecats (May 11, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> BAHAHAHA!  You wanted to return those towels and when I scanned the receipt was prompted that it had expired ...
> and you acted surprised and I said, wait, when did you get these, and you said, "a while back" and I looked and the goddamned return expired a YEAR ago, and you said, oh, so I can't return them?
> ...


I'm sorry but who waits a year to return towels?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 11, 2017)

lovecats said:


> I'm sorry but who waits a year to return towels?



I know.  I'm wondering if she was a realtor.  Staging open houses with merchandise is pretty common and if they keep the receipt, I can't really tell them no.  
But this one, wow.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 11, 2017)

TTOG: As I was zoning shoes and pushing, she says "This would be my worst nightmare". My reply, Yes, yes it is. Love the weekly shoe sales.


----------



## Shoomm (May 12, 2017)

TTOG:

You actually made my day. You talked about how happy you hoped your girlfriend would be with the cute and giant teddy bear you just got for her, asked how my day was going and genuinely seemed to care about the answer, asked if all the baristas were glad the Unicorn fiasco was over, and said "Bless you people" when  you left.

I am not a religious person, but I'll take the well-wishing of someone who really seemed to give a crap. Thanks, dude. Hope your day was awesome. We need more people like you around. Kindness: it's not that difficult.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 12, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> BAHAHAHA!  You wanted to return those towels and when I scanned the receipt was prompted that it had expired ...
> and you acted surprised and I said, wait, when did you get these, and you said, "a while back" and I looked and the goddamned return expired a YEAR ago, and you said, oh, so I can't return them?
> ...


I had a guest trying to return a dress today. Said she purchased it a while ago. Turned out it was over a year ago. No wonder we couldn't find it on her card. Told her I couldn't return it because it was no longer in our system.


----------



## NKG (May 13, 2017)

To the genius that decided Walmart should be across the street, Im tired of turning clueless guests away because they can't figure out great value is Walmart and Up/Up is target.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To the genius that decided Walmart should be across the street, Im tired of turning clueless guests away because they can't figure out great value is Walmart and Up/Up is target.


You think that's bad? One woman handed me a Walmart reciept at GS.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 13, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You think that's bad? One woman handed me a Walmart reciept at GS.


We had someone bring us a Walmart bottle yesterday and ask us to refill it. Swore up and down she "always filled her prescriptions with us."


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 13, 2017)

To the woman that I snapped on today as I was cashiering, perhaps I went over the line, perhaps I snapped because I closed last night and opened today at 7, but I could not take it anymore. First, you commit one of my biggest pet peeves which is coming in my lane with a bunch of jewelry, asking me how much it is, even though most were marked, then deciding if you want it. When you're in line and people are waiting, you shouldn't still be deciding what you want to take. Second, you ask how much the clearance jewelry rang up for and when I tell you that it came up at the price it was marked for, you raise your voice as if you were my mother: "ALL JEWELRY WAS 20% OFF!" I tell you that it probably excludes clearance, to which you raise your voice even louder , "WELL, THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SIGN SAYS, YOU REALLY NEED TO BE BETTER WITH THAT!!" To which I reply, "That's not me," then I change the prices for you and continue, scanning your Who What Wear purses and you again go, for some reason raising your voice again, "DID THOSE COME UP 20% OFF?" I tell you that they did not, most likely because those bags were in RTW and it's solely the accessories department that had the 20% off signs, then you reply with "BUT THEY'RE STILL PURSES" Then I snap, "Yes, I know I'm just letting you know why they didn't come off," then I change the prices for you, again. Then a Victoria Beckham clearance dress marked for 30% off comes up and you go, "THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE 30% OFF" I snap back in a rude tone "it IS 30% off", showing you the marked tag and I explain to you that the marked price is what the 30% off is, you retort with "THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SIGN SAYS" Yes, a clearance sign says prices as marked, you don't get an additional 30% off like you were somehow expecting. You seemed like the typical, middle aged white woman with an entitled attitude thinking I owe you shit when you never treated me well to begin with. A reminder of why I need to leave this retail shithole and get an actual job. Also, go feel emboldened and fill out your little survey or speak to a manager if you feel like it because I honestly couldn't care less about it.

(Way too long, and kinda not that exciting)


----------



## NPC (May 13, 2017)

Why would you change the prices? :/


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 13, 2017)

TTOG: I get that you wanted to surprise your family member with that cake you came through the lane with, what I don't get is why you insisted on having it bagged, when it was too large to fit into a bag. Thankfully, with the help of another TM, we were able to fix the situation by both of us helping to bag it the best we could.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 14, 2017)

TThoseGuests: Cheese doesn't slice at a 1. CHEESE DOESN'T SLICE AT A 1. CHEESE. DOESN'T. SLICE. AT. A. 1! If you want your cheese shredded or shaved, do it your damn self or buy the packaged stuff! AUUURGGHH!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 14, 2017)

FredPanda3 said:


> To the woman that I snapped on today as I was cashiering, perhaps I went over the line, perhaps I snapped because I closed last night and opened today at 7, but I could not take it anymore. First, you commit one of my biggest pet peeves which is coming in my lane with a bunch of jewelry, asking me how much it is, even though most were marked, then deciding if you want it. When you're in line and people are waiting, you shouldn't still be deciding what you want to take. Second, you ask how much the clearance jewelry rang up for and when I tell you that it came up at the price it was marked for, you raise your voice as if you were my mother: "ALL JEWELRY WAS 20% OFF!" I tell you that it probably excludes clearance, to which you raise your voice even louder , "WELL, THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SIGN SAYS, YOU REALLY NEED TO BE BETTER WITH THAT!!" To which I reply, "That's not me," then I change the prices for you and continue, scanning your Who What Wear purses and you again go, for some reason raising your voice again, "DID THOSE COME UP 20% OFF?" I tell you that they did not, most likely because those bags were in RTW and it's solely the accessories department that had the 20% off signs, then you reply with "BUT THEY'RE STILL PURSES" Then I snap, "Yes, I know I'm just letting you know why they didn't come off," then I change the prices for you, again. Then a Victoria Beckham clearance dress marked for 30% off comes up and you go, "THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE 30% OFF" I snap back in a rude tone "it IS 30% off", showing you the marked tag and I explain to you that the marked price is what the 30% off is, you retort with "THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SIGN SAYS" Yes, a clearance sign says prices as marked, you don't get an additional 30% off like you were somehow expecting. You seemed like the typical, middle aged white woman with an entitled attitude thinking I owe you shit when you never treated me well to begin with. A reminder of why I need to leave this retail shithole and get an actual job. Also, go feel emboldened and fill out your little survey or speak to a manager if you feel like it because I honestly couldn't care less about it.
> 
> (Way too long, and kinda not that exciting)


 Not too long, just a typical day.

Why did you change prices for her when the signs are really clear on what's discounted?  Unless the store signage is wrong, you don't change prices.  And when a "guest" is harassing you that badly, you can call your GSA and have them deal with it.

I know that a lot of old white women act this way so I deal with them sternly and if they're complete cunts, I make their sorry asses wait.  I'll call for GSA and then redirect guests to other lanes while we're waiting.

Seriously, you don't have to give in to their demands simply because they can't read, follow directions, rules, etc.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 14, 2017)

TTOG:

If you're going to buy a gift for your grandkid, maybe shop when he's NOT WITH YOU!

Yelling at me as I'm scanning your shit to hide it after it's on the belt and in my hand is only going to make me wave it around higher.  Seriously.  Plan ahead you batty old douche.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 14, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> If you're going to buy a gift for your grandkid, maybe shop when he's NOT WITH YOU!
> 
> Yelling at me as I'm scanning your shit to hide it after it's on the belt and in my hand is only going to make me wave it around higher.  Seriously.  Plan ahead you batty old douche.


Sounds like the lady that gave her kid a giant teddy bear so he'd shut up while shopping and then yelled at me during check out because there was no way I could "hide" it so he couldn't see that they weren't buying it...


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 14, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> If you're going to buy a gift for your grandkid, maybe shop when he's NOT WITH YOU!
> 
> Yelling at me as I'm scanning your shit to hide it after it's on the belt and in my hand is only going to make me wave it around higher.  Seriously.  Plan ahead you batty old douche.



I haven't gotten anyone mad at me yet when hiding things for kiddos... knock on wood but seriously.. I do agree on leaving them at home so they can't see.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Seriously, you don't have to give in to their demands simply because they can't read, follow directions, rules, etc.



From the description it sounds more like a scam. The woman pushed it with the jewelry to see if FredPanda could be rattled, not because she was stupid about pricing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 15, 2017)

TTOG: the other tech told you we were extremely busy and there were SCO at the front lanes, but you didn't want to use them, so don't complain because you had to wait. She was helping a pharmacy patient at drop-off and the pharmacist and I were on the phone, so I'm not sure what you expected us to do. The "it's about time" was totally uncalled for when I finally got over to help you and I don't give a rat's ass if you complain to the store manager that I was rude to you when I responded with, "I'm sorry, I'm not a Target employee, I'm a CVS employee, & I was helping a CVS Pharmacy customer on the phone. You could've walked up front to the TARGET registers to ring out your TARGET items if you didn't want to wait!"


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 15, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> From the description it sounds more like a scam. The woman pushed it with the jewelry to see if FredPanda could be rattled, not because she was stupid about pricing.



All the more reason to not change prices.  People try to scam all the time.  People suck.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 15, 2017)

TTOG: If you preferred to go to Self-checkout in the first place, why did you come to Express and moan about how, "This is too slow, I thought it was an Express lane. I should've gone to Self-checkout..." before actually going to Self-checkout ?
I mean, you walked right by them before stopping in my lane to whine.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 16, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> All the more reason to not change prices.  People try to scam all the time.  People suck.


I will only change a price if the guest is being nice, the price change is under $5ish and I have reason to believe the price should be changed for a reason other than "i want it changed".


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 16, 2017)

I only change a price if we fucked up and they deserve the lower price.   They can be nice, or a dick, if they legit deserve a price correction, they get it.

But today, I want to charge everyone double.


----------



## SitSpotSit (May 16, 2017)

Ttog - either buy the damn stuffed animal toy for your little kid or don't let him play, drop, slide on the floor and sit on it and then leave it randomly in the store.   Disgusting.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 17, 2017)

TTOG: When you called at 10pm saying that when you were in the store earlier, someone promised you a call back about a protection plan for a bike you purchased, the closing shift knew nothing about this.  You coulda been patient while I spoke to the LOD and we sorted this out.  Actually, I had no idea we sold bike protection plans and neither did the LOD. Good thing our long-time bike builder happened to be in the building.

TTO other G: I'm sorry that we're still out of the 3lb. bags of frozen strawberries. I checked with one of the PAs and they said we don't have them, they haven't come in yet. No, I don't know when they'll be arriving. What more do you want me to do?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 17, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care where you "say" you found it. If it doesn't have a clearance sticker on it showing the clearance price and doesn't ring up a lower price (exactly how do you know the "regular price?") then it's NOT on clearance. You can argue with me all you want, I'm not changing the price because, without a clearance sticker, I have no way of knowing what % off it's supposed to be! Oh, of COURSE it's supposed to be 80% off! Sorry, but I don't think that's one of Target's "regular" discounts (Is it? I honestly don't know, but it seems like an odd number). Nice try, though.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 17, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: When you called at 10pm saying that when you were in the store earlier, someone promised you a call back about a protection plan for a bike you purchased, the closing shift knew nothing about this.  You coulda been patient while I spoke to the LOD and we sorted this out.  Actually, I had no idea we sold bike protection plans and neither did the LOD. Good thing our long-time bike builder happened to be in the building.
> 
> TTO other G: I'm sorry that we're still out of the 3lb. bags of frozen strawberries. I checked with one of the PAs and they said we don't have them, they haven't come in yet. No, I don't know when they'll be arriving. What more do you want me to do?


What, you don't have a crystal ball?


----------



## Doglover89 (May 18, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> What, you don't have a crystal ball?



Our guests are such a pain. They think the backroom is magical and we just have stuff hiding back there. Its like if we had the stuff don't they think I/we WANT to sell it? Sales=hours. *sigh*


----------



## sito (May 18, 2017)

do not go to self check out and then ask a team member to ring your stuff up for you


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2017)

TTOG: Do NOT cut in front of a line of people 'just for a water cup' & get pissy when I finish their order; after all, they were here FIRST.
Not my problem your mama didn't teach you manners.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 18, 2017)

sito said:


> do not go to self check out and then ask a team member to ring your stuff up for you
> 
> View attachment 3305


I have one guy who always does this at SCO because he doesn't know how to ring up bananas. He also makes me bag it for him. At self checkout.


----------



## sito (May 18, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have one guy who always does this at SCO because he doesn't know how to ring up bananas. He also makes me bag it for him. At self checkout.


see like that i low key understand because not all of the guests know the numbers to our fruits, but this woman brought a whole basket of clothes and made one of our SCO people ring all of her stuff up.......


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 18, 2017)

sito said:


> see like that i low key understand because not all of the guests know the numbers to our fruits, but this woman brought a whole basket of clothes and made one of our SCO people ring all of her stuff up.......


No no but not only have I showed him multiple times how to tap find item then bananas, but he also makes me BAG those and his other items. Like it's actually slower for him to use SCO then to go to a regular lane if I'm helping someone else


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 18, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: Do NOT cut in front of a line of people 'just for a water cup' & get pissy when I finish their order; after all, they were here FIRST.
> Not my problem your mama didn't teach you manners.


Not to mention, they're PAYING for their drink!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 20, 2017)

sito said:


> see like that i low key understand because not all of the guests know the numbers to our fruits, but this woman brought a whole basket of clothes and made one of our SCO people ring all of her stuff up.......





sito said:


> do not go to self check out and then ask a team member to ring your stuff up for you
> 
> View attachment 3305





Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have one guy who always does this at SCO because he doesn't know how to ring up bananas. He also makes me bag it for him. At self checkout.


Oh hell no! It's called SELF check out for a reason. You want someone to bag/ring out your shit, go to a regular lane!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 20, 2017)

TTOG: thank you for telling the store STL how amazing we always are. It really doesn't help us, but it's nice to be acknowledged once in a while


----------



## HRZone (May 20, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Why would you change the prices? :/



Exactly the GSAs and gstl job is to deal with that. Changing the price for those kind of guest only enables the behavior and they do it again to the next cashier


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 21, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Exactly the GSAs and gstl job is to deal with that. Changing the price for those kind of guest only enables the behavior and they do it again to the next cashier


Overall it didn't total over $11, but in situations like that, I just want angry people out of my face and could care less about target. Also, I checked the fine print of the sign afterward in accessories & didn't actually say clearance was excluded, although I'm sure it was excluded from the sale. Also, our GSA would have probably given it to her anyway.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2017)

FredPanda3 said:


> Overall it didn't total over $11, but in situations like that, I just want angry people out of my face and could care less about target. Also, I checked the fine print of the sign afterward in accessories & didn't actually say clearance was excluded, although I'm sure it was excluded from the sale. Also, our GSA would have probably given it to her anyway.



Okay, I retract my previous statement.  If it was less than $11, then it probably wasn't a scam as the beginning total would have been under $40.  She was just stupid.

Even though I'm a wimp that gets quiet and hides when people are upset with me, angry guests don't actually bother me surprisingly.  My last major employment dealt with people spending thousands of dollars and high-pressure salespeople that convinced them they were their friend and everything they said was factual.  Nothing like having the closing shift and being the only one in the office when the phone rings.  #1, sorry your salesperson said you had 30 days to reconsider, but the contract you signed said seven and today is day 8.  #2, yes that means you are on the hook for $10k at 17% interest for 7 years, as per your contract.  #3, no, there is no such program where the salesperson was selling what people had surrendered back to the developer, so even though your sales buddy said it, it's not in your contract, and therefore you can't just surrender it without affecting your credit report.  #4 yes, we do expect you to read your contract, either at signing or during your seven days.  #5, yes I am aware that there are 50 pages, but the contract for purchase and sale is only 7 pages and yes the rescission period is laid out on page 4, section 3, halfway down the page, and it's even in bold print for your reading pleasure.  #6, you are calling at 6:55pm, which means there's no manager still in the building.  #7,yes, that is true, we staff are able to work without a manager breathing down our necks.  #8, you are calling at 6:55pm, so no, there's no one else in the building other than me and maybe your sales buddy.  Sucks to be you.  Next time, read contract immediately, and call during our normal hours, which are not standard business hours, so don't call on a Wednesday or Thursday.  Sunday is fine.

After nearly a decade of dealing with those customers, a guest being upset over $20 doesn't even rate an emotional flicker.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 23, 2017)

TTO Group of kids: Softlines is not a playgroud. Do not run around screaming and playing tag. Go outside to burn off your energy...


----------



## TTGOz (May 24, 2017)

NO YOU CANNOT USE THE CAROLINE CART NO YOU CANNOT USE THE CAROLINE CART NO YOU CANNOT USE THE CAROLINE CART

IF YOU ARE NOT A PSYCHICALLY OR MENTALLY DISABLED HUMAN BEING

every friday middle schoolers swarm my store and rape the starbucks and food ave with long lines and being really noisy and loitering and kids will try to steal the cart to cart their bags around with a kid sitting in the seat.

new-age middle schoolers are savages.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 25, 2017)

TTOG: no, I don't know if we have iPads in stock. No, I can't go check. No, I can't transfer you. Call the STORE instead of the PHARMACY.


----------



## NKG (May 25, 2017)

Ttog-

Your wasting my time by not going to SCO if your gonna tell me how to ring up your groceries, how to bag them and how to give you change....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 26, 2017)

TTOG: you can tell me "but the sign says X"
until you're blue in the face. Doesn't change the fact that it doesn't ring up at that price and I'm not going to change it just because you say so. $60 is a HUGE difference. Like I said umpteen times, you will have to go up front because I have no way to call someone over, nor do I have the authority to make a price adjustment of that size.


----------



## Logo (May 26, 2017)

Not sure why you got upset when I couldn't tell the difference between this medication and that one... I'm not a pharmacist.


----------



## SweatyShirts (May 27, 2017)

TTOG: Im sorry that the stack of plastic bins on sale for $8.99 got switched with the single $7.99 plastic bin that's located right next to it on the shelf.

And no I don't know if you can buy the already on sale bin for even cheaper because it was in the wrong place. I work in the backroom.

And yes I do know you were the one who switched the items around.

And the size difference between both types of bins is just 4 quarts.

Read the damn labels, quit fucking with shit and go haggle with guest services for your precious dollar.

Oh and do continue glaring at me while I correct the placement of the 2 types of bins. Don't forget to maintain eye contact and also try to square up like you're ready to fucking go


But do find someone other than the tallest and biggest backroom tm if you're gonna do that, you don't intimidate me you flabby 45 year old cretin.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 27, 2017)

SweatyShirts said:


> TTOG: Im sorry that the stack of plastic bins on sale for $8.99 got switched with the single $7.99 plastic bin that's located right next to it on the shelf.
> 
> And no I don't know if you can buy the already on sale bin for even cheaper because it was in the wrong place. I work in the backroom.
> 
> ...


As a GS rep. If it's like a dollar we'll usually just do it, if it's more than that we call hardliners/soft lines to check the tags.


----------



## SweatyShirts (May 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As a GS rep. If it's like a dollar we'll usually just do it, if it's more than that we call hardliners/soft lines to check the tags.



I figured as much but I just have a distinct lack of patience for old flabby men who use acting like a hardass so they get their way. It's cringey and I'd rather they go bother someone else. 

Literally any other kind of person is fine as far as I care.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2017)

If they're gonna be an a$$ over a dollar, make 'em work for it.

TTOG: I saw you hovering around as pizzas were coming out of the oven. 
You though you were so clever grabbing the box from the back thinking it was the 'freshest'.
Not knowing that I put the 'fresh' ones in front when you were down at the drink case.
I'll see your pettiness & raise you one petty victory.


----------



## TTGOz (May 27, 2017)

Anyone else been having issues with prepaid visa gift cards?

In the one year I've worked here, I've never had as many problems with them lately as I did last week... it's almost supernatural. And both times it was because someone wanted me to void their payment to check the total or to check a sale price. In the back of my head I knew this was gonna fuck everything up because that money needs to get back onto the card now and that will take a week or more, but I did it anyways, thinking with only the front of my head, and not the back together as one.

Lately also, a lot of the readers in my store struggle with the gift cards, declining them, not letting them use it, and having to key in the amount paid on the card just to get it to HOPEFULLY work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 27, 2017)

Today we had a weird SCO issue with Visa and MasterCard gift cards but it was cleared after we voided the transaction.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> And both times it was because someone wanted me to void their payment to check the total or to check a sale price. In the back of my head I knew this was gonna fuck everything up because that money needs to get back onto the card now and that will take a week or more, but I did it anyways, thinking with only the front of my head, and not the back together as one.



Yeah that.  It takes 72 business hours for the hold on the card to be released by the issuing bank.  The merchant services being used for the credit card transactions (includes debit cards ran as credit cards) puts an immediate hold on funds but it takes 72 business hours (give or take a couple of hours) for the actual charge to hit the bank.  That's why your tip never shows up right away when you pay at a restaurant, it shows up 3 days later when the actual end total hits the bank.  People don't understand the difference between a hold and a charge and that the place of business is not the one who tells the person's bank how much to hold and how much to release, it's the merchant services which is sandwiched between the business and the person's bank, so we can't do a thing to release the funds faster.  Technically you can, if it's a business day for the bank *and* if the customer service line will actually get you to the right person at the bank *and* if you have access to the business' letterhead *and* if you can type a letter describing the amount that was held and that you reversed the charge *and* you can get it faxed in well before bank closing.  In other words, a cashier can't do it.

There are ways around it.....but a cashier can't do that either.  You have to do a void and then follow up with a post-authorization on the original charge, and that requires special software from the merchant services that will differentiate between a charge, a pre-authorization and a post-authorization while running charges.  And it's a pita (pain in the ass).

Best thing for a cashier to do is to be aware of the 72 business hour hold and to explain that once the card is ran the funds will not be released immediately if voided so reversing the charge and running it again same day is not possible.  Because this also happens with debit cards ran as credit, if the person doesn't have sufficient funds to cover basically a double charge for three days the same issue happens.  And if there's a check out on the remaining funds that comes in during those three days it will bounce as the bank believes the reversed held funds is valid until the reversal catches up.

Bottom line....once the charge goes through, do not void it unless the person has completely changed their mind about purchasing something.


----------



## NKG (May 28, 2017)

Tttog- Thank you so much for making me change the time on a watch you wanted to by only to return it 5 minutes later. Nope I didn't have anything else too...


----------



## xeno (May 28, 2017)

ttog- i really disliked you when you snapped at me on the phone when i told you we can't give you two free boxes of cat litter because you lost yours in the parking lot. When i came back from lunch my coworker at the desk told me that you came in (after you found your litter) and apologized for being rude to me on the phone. a little bit of faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## lurker (May 29, 2017)

Ttog- if your going to take the cell phone of the guest who was ahead of you don't be stupid and charge your purchase! Lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 30, 2017)

TTOG: Thanks for being patient with me when I accidentally trapped myself in my walker while trying  grab a roll of pennies off the floor


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 30, 2017)

TTOG: Why did you feel the need to make a big scene today. You never said anything about an extra charge, just went ahead and paid.

Then after the receipt printed, we both noticed that I had made an error. I apologized and sent you to the desk. Instead of being a decent person, you insisted that I void everything out. I said that I couldn't void a transaction that was completed.

You then gave me and overexaggerated sigh and asked me why I couldn't void the transaction.  Finally the guest behind you spoke up and told you the SD could help you, because I no longer could. You then grumbled as you asked where the SD was when it was literally inches from your face.  Sorry not sorry.

TTOG: Thank you for helping me out. We both could see that she was getting aggressive when there was no need to be.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 1, 2017)

TToG

No, I can't let you walk around the store with an unprotected 100 dollar bluetooth speaker. Flashing your police badge to try to show me you're "trustworthy" because you're a ~deputy sheriff~ also isn't going to get me to give you this speaker. If anything, it just made me trust you even less. It'll be at guest services if you want it when you're done shopping.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2017)

TTOG: don't accuse my coworker of "taking" your Discover card when you "gave it to her to pay for your prescription." 1) We don't "take" people's cards to process the payments, YOU swipe them or insert them in the readers, 2) I was the one who rang you out, 3) you had NO COPAY, & 4) said coworker wasn't even working today!!! I don't know where you lost your damn card, but it wasn't here.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 1, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> TThoseGuests: Cheese doesn't slice at a 1. CHEESE DOESN'T SLICE AT A 1. CHEESE. DOESN'T. SLICE. AT. A. 1! If you want your cheese shredded or shaved, do it your damn self or buy the packaged stuff! AUUURGGHH!



 I just tell those idiots that the slicer only cuts at two and up. Naturally they ask about the meat slicer, and no, I can't use that one for cheese because sanitary reasons.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> No, I can't let you walk around the store with an unprotected 100 dollar bluetooth speaker. Flashing your police badge to try to show me you're "trustworthy" because you're a ~deputy sheriff~ also isn't going to get me to give you this speaker. If anything, it just made me trust you even less. It'll be at guest services if you want it when you're done shopping.


We used to have a police officer who would come in with "questionable" rxs, flash his badge, and tell us he would be paying cash because he had no insurance. Now, I've never heard of a police officer without health insurance, so I'd always do a search and lo and behold! Guess what I'd find? Not only did he have insurance, it was always waaaayyyy too early to fill the prescriptions! Then, he'd inevitably come up with some bogus excuse why he needed them early (my personal favorite was that they were in the pocket of his bullet proof vest and his girlfriend washed them. Who knew Kevlar was machine washable?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 2, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I just tell those idiots that the slicer only cuts at two and up. Naturally they ask about the meat slicer, and no, I can't use that one for cheese because sanitary reasons.


I'm 300% stealing this for when "I'll do what I can!" doesn't work.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 2, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> We used to have a police officer who would come in with "questionable" rxs, flash his badge, and tell us he would be paying cash because he had no insurance. Now, I've never heard of a police officer without health insurance, so I'd always do a search and lo and behold! Guess what I'd find? Not only did he have insurance, it was always waaaayyyy too early to fill the prescriptions! Then, he'd inevitably come up with some bogus excuse why he needed them early (my personal favorite was that they were in the pocket of his bullet proof vest and his girlfriend washed them. Who knew Kevlar was machine washable?


Had an older dude try to convince me to let him take a ton of clothing into a fitting room when we still had the 6 item limit, claiming to be a police officer. I just kind of smiled awkwardly and he gave up and only took 6 items at a time.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 2, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care that you work at another Target for 30-something years, when you're a guest, act like one. I don't need help sorting another guest's items and they clearly didn't like the fact that you touched / moved around every single item in their order.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 2, 2017)

I covered phones for the last 15 minutes of my shift. 15 minutes! I don't know where these people come from, but they need to just...get..

Me: This is Doglover's Target, how may I help you?
Guest: Bedsheets!
Me: Uhh...yes?
Guest: Full-Size Bedsheets!
Me: Are you asking for a specific one....?
Guest: I WANT PRICES!
Me: Please hold *calls tm in bedding on walkie and  meanwhile I see the guest hung up*
...A minute passes and the guest calls back
Me: This is Doglover's Target, how may I help you?
Guest: Yeah I want prices on king-size bed sheets
Me: *sighs and gives prices for full-size sheets guest initially asked about*


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 5, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> I covered phones for the last 15 minutes of my shift. 15 minutes! I don't know where these people come from, but they need to just...get..
> 
> Me: This is Doglover's Target, how may I help you?
> Guest: Bedsheets!
> ...



Me (when trying to understand what is wanted and the caller offers nothing):  "I'm sorry, I am not quite sure what you are asking for.  I understand you have a question about bed sheets, what specifically about bedsheets is it that you need help with?"

Me (when asked for prices):  "I'm looking at my computer now and the prices range from $low to $high.  Since each item is distinctive and my computer does not offer details, I would suggest coming in and viewing the items.  They will be in aisle LetterNumber when you come in."

Me (when sick and tired of rude or completely vague guest):  "Please hold for a moment."  Hit the mute button on the cordless and do something else until my exasperation level has gone down to a point where I won't be letting my desire to reach through the phone and throttle the caller show and I can deal with another asinine question/comment.

That last one is great too when you have a caller with verbal diarrhea.  You don't even have to wait for them to say okay, just say it and do it once you've figured out what to do with them but they still haven't taken a breath.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 6, 2017)

TToG

Eat an entire tin of breath mints

TToOG

Bathe yourself in bleach 

I literally could not be around them they smelled a w f u l


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2017)

TTOG: My, aren't YOU just a special little snowflake (emphasis on the 'flake').
Your order for your iced latte started out benign enough but then you had to get really REALLY specific on how you wanted it done, all of which I dutifully notated on your cup until it looked like a Tolstoy novel. OK, done.
But then you said "Now, can you DO all that?" with just the right touch of condescension & that tore it.
Even after you gushed how WONDERFUL it was, no one had EVER done it so GOOD, how I REALLY knew my craft, etc, etc, I just wanted you to GTFO.
Hope you like decaf, bitch.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 6, 2017)

TTOBitch: If you insisted on snatching your items from me like an animal to fold them "just how you wanted" and then yelled at me because I was having trouble getting a dress off a hanger; You are the reason self-checkout exists. Yes, I then put the rest of your stuff on the counter, because that's what you seemed to want. 

Also, the rude snap of "YOU'RE WELCOME!" as you left was hilarious. People like you are why I hate this job.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Hope you like decaf, bitch.



Off-topic, how does anyone not realize decaf was slipped in?  I tried decaf coffee one time, spat it out and swore never again.  Decaf makes coffee lose the bitterness, it tastes more like water with a bit of coffee taste.  Blech.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 6, 2017)

TTOG:  GET OFF THE PHONE!   Jesus, you're not that important.  Unless you're a heart surgeon who's being asked over the phone if you can come in early for an operation, hang up.  

I've started talkign loudly to people on the phone now.  Instead of ignoring them, I make eye contact and explain the red card in detail, comment on cartwheel, subscriptions, return policy, ANYTHING, as long as I'm talking over them and the people on the other end hear me.  Had a lady today rather exasperatedly say "I have to go, I'm at Target at the check out".  She made that loud exhale to show me her extreme displeasure.  I stopped explaining things when she hung up.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Off-topic, how does anyone not realize decaf was slipped in?  I tried decaf coffee one time, spat it out and swore never again.  Decaf makes coffee lose the bitterness, it tastes more like water with a bit of coffee taste.  Blech.


I wouldn't try that with coffee but most straight coffee folk are less entitled.
Decaf espresso, with all the syrups/milks added is less noticeable a difference.


----------



## NKG (Jun 6, 2017)

Ttog-

I was okay with ringing your legos  at the boat in Electronics. Cool Ill price match them to Walmart. Searches UPC on their website and discovered they were 4 cents cheaper. Then you went off on me about how they were just marked down at the Walmart accross the street. I explained we need to see the price online or have a circular with the price. Didn't want to listen to me and decided you would go to GS. I later asked them and they said you never came up. Im not dumb.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2017)

At my store price match is only at GS and must be verified on the iPad. Period. if the iPad is down we can verify on our own phones (our GSTM trusts us to do that). But cashiers and electronics are not allowed to price match.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store price match is only at GS and must be verified on the iPad. Period. if the iPad is down we can verify on our own phones (our GSTM trusts us to do that). But cashiers and electronics are not allowed to price match.



Yeah that's common although quarter 4 it's so busy most stores price match everywhere. Your lines at guest service would never end.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> I was okay with ringing your legos  at the boat in Electronics. Cool Ill price match them to Walmart. Searches UPC on their website and discovered they were 4 cents cheaper. Then you went off on me about how they were just marked down at the Walmart accross the street. I explained we need to see the price online or have a circular with the price. Didn't want to listen to me and decided you would go to GS. I later asked them and they said you never came up. Im not dumb.


Sounds like a couple guests the came to my store with a bunch of clothes, that they supposedly found cheaper at another Target, but they had no proof that said merch was cheaper. Yeah, no, we're not just going to take your word for it...Sorry not sorry.


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store price match is only at GS and must be verified on the iPad. Period. if the iPad is down we can verify on our own phones (our GSTM trusts us to do that). But cashiers and electronics are not allowed to price match.



Im pretty trust worthy. I do everything with probable cause and my ETL will take my side.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Im pretty trust worthy. I do everything with probable cause and my ETL will take my side.


Yeah they're not too strict abo how you check but you will get in trouble at my store if you do it and not a GSTM at the SD.

our GSTM trusts us that we're not idiots and gonna do something stupid. one time they even left her approval code and was basically like "if you abuse it i'll know". ofc I would never use it without checking with them, but I am very lucky to work in a store where we're empowered to make our own decisions.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Jun 8, 2017)

TTOG: My mid leaves at 7 and we are open until 9, I'm out by 930. You came up around 8:15 with your daughter and asked me what time I close. I told you 9, and you asked me if it was okay to get a frappuccino. I looked at you confused and you said,"I know you guys work hard and you're alone and if it's too complicated to make, I will order something else." It was such a cute gesture, especially because I was having such a hard night, but I explained it's my job to make you whatever you want! I'm here to make whatever drinks you want, as long as I am open and have the ingredients. I thanked you for asking and told you I appreciated the thought and I have to say, it makes me happy to know there are people like you in the world who look out and care about others.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2017)

Better than the dick I had who demanded 3 pour-overs (2 diff types) 5 minutes to close.


----------



## xeno (Jun 8, 2017)

ttog- why the hell did you decide to return your torn up garden hose that you bought 3 years ago??! then proceed to get mad when i denied the return. wtf? what about 90 days do people not understand. lol.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 9, 2017)

TToG

just because I looked physically exhausted doesn't mean i'm a dumbass. you paid with a 20 so don't give me none of this "i gave you a 50" bullshit i even said "out of 20.50" when you handed it to me and you didnt bat an eye

luckily ap didnt have to get involved because it was 8 fucking 30 in the morning and there wasnt even a 50 in the register! hell there were barely even 20s! so get the fuck outta my store i aint got time for that shit


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Better than the dick I had who demanded 3 pour-overs (2 diff types) 5 minutes to close.



I just explain matter of fact that we are out of ground coffee or something to that effect.  I can make people believe anything if I say it with confidence.
I literally clock out late every time I close because I do everything, everything damn thing.  I don't ever skip anything.  So, that ain't happening.
You are much nicer than I am apparently.  I'll do frappuccinos or lattes, but I'm not doing a pourover at 9 PM.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> just because I looked physically exhausted doesn't mean i'm a dumbass. you paid with a 20 so don't give me none of this "i gave you a 50" bullshit i even said "out of 20.50" when you handed it to me and you didnt bat an eye
> 
> luckily ap didnt have to get involved because it was 8 fucking 30 in the morning and there wasnt even a 50 in the register! hell there were barely even 20s! so get the fuck outta my store i aint got time for that shit


Wow if you're gonna pull that don't pull it if there's not even a $50. That's extremely stupid. I always say the change while looking them in the eye. And I'm not afraid to have AP look at the tapes. I assume that will scare off most guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> You are much nicer than I am apparently. I'll do frappuccinos or lattes, but I'm not doing a pourover at 9 PM.


They REQUESTED two types; doesn't mean they GOT two types.
I'm not always that nice.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 10, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wow if you're gonna pull that don't pull it if there's not even a $50. That's extremely stupid. I always say the change while looking them in the eye. And I'm not afraid to have AP look at the tapes. I assume that will scare off most guests.



The quick change artist. I helped my AP catch one of those many years ago. Any mention of getting cameras freaks  them out. They usually are professionals who hit many stores so the second you bring up security they are ready to cut their losses


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 10, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> They REQUESTED two types; doesn't mean they GOT two types.
> I'm not always that nice.


I hope you had decaf pike ready.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 10, 2017)

TTOG:

Whatthewhat???

You came in to do a return, and when I said "okay that'll be $$$ back on your debit card" and you GO OFF like a freak!  
"That's my daughter's card, I don't have it, can't you give me cash, she used a credit card, not a debit card blahblahblahblahdiarrheaofthemouth"

I'm sure my face was all "OMFG" but I said, um, the computer in the register just wants me to send the refund back to the payment method that was used to purchase this.  I don't have an option to give you cash, but I can put it on a gift card for you instead of sending it back to the debit card.  

So you started yelling at me again???  Jesus, what is your damage???

I showed you the screen and it displayed DEBIT CARD right there you fuckwad.  Shove that up your ass.  And stop screaming that you don't have your daughter's *credit* card, I pushed the button and it went right back to her.

Goddamn, what the hell is the matter with people???


----------



## Ahem (Jun 10, 2017)

To those guests who place orders for pickup, read everything before you call me. Read all the emails, because yes you can add a day.. it's in the same damn email.

To that one spu guest who called less than an hour after placing an order to see if they could work faster, you could've just called to begin with... or come to the store. BR TL was happy to get your item quickly but still, that was annoying of you


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 11, 2017)

TToG

THANK YOU for asking me if you could put items you no longer wanted into my stray cart while I was zoning instead of just throwing them somewhere. 

TThoseOtherGuests

And a big FUCK YOU to

That guy with two daughters who you kept following around toys while they made an absolute mess

That other guy who was showing toy cars to his son and decided to leave them scattered around toys when his kid lost interest

The wife of the previous guy who scanned a bunch of bulky items and left them all over the floor around the scanner

Those teenagers who kept dicking around toys and entertainment 

And the "10 minutes before closing" guest with kids who feel the need to tear up my zone


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 11, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> THANK YOU for asking me if you could put items you no longer wanted into my stray cart while I was zoning instead of just throwing them somewhere.
> 
> ...



Makes you wonder what their own homes look like !!!


----------



## HRZone (Jun 11, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I showed you the screen and it displayed DEBIT CARD right there you fuckwad



Before fraud became all the rage, Target used to give cash for debit purchases.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 11, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Before fraud became all the rage, Target used to give cash for debit purchases.


Our store can still give cash back for debit as long as the POS allows it (which is not all the time). However we do not do same day different store returns or price matches at all no exceptions.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 11, 2017)

To every guest whose came though my line the past 2 1\2 weeks (and some tms): I have tendonitis in my wrist and thumb. Thanks for the well wishes and advice. It has helped to know that it will (hopfully) fix itself and if not.. recovery from surgery isn't that bad. Also for those whose helped with picking up heavier objects.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2017)

TTOG: STOP CALLING PHARMACY TO ASK IF WE HAVE SHIT IN STOCK!!! I've given you the store number multiple times, yet you keep calling US! And don't swear at me when I tell you for the 6,394,536th time "we have no way to check." Hope you enjoyed that phone slam!


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry I asked about your son's disability that was riding in the Caroline Cart.

I guess he wasn't disabled and he wanted to ride in it so they shopped with it. We were talking about mental disabilities (god knows why) and I kind of just ... yeah.

She understood I had no idea and she laughed... but fuck me. I feel bad for the kid who might of actually needed it while these guys shopped around in it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 13, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: STOP CALLING PHARMACY TO ASK IF WE HAVE SHIT IN STOCK!!! I've given you the store number multiple times, yet you keep calling US! And don't swear at me when I tell you for the 6,394,536th time "we have no way to check." Hope you enjoyed that phone slam!



I get the opposite.
G:  "Can you transfer me to the pharmacy?"
Me:  "No, they are now CVS and have a separate number."
G:  "Do you know the phone number?"
Me:  "No, I do not have that information handy."
_(Note:  I have enough to remember as it is, I'm not memorizing the pharmacy's phone number for stupid people.  And I hate the people that ask for a phone number repeatedly and then make their phone beep loudly in your ear as they punch it in.  I hope they get a special spot in Purgatory where they must wear earbuds that never stop those loud beeps.)_
G:  "How am I supposed to get the number!?!"
Me:  "I would suggest looking it up on the internet."
G:  "I didn't see it on Target's website!  Where is it listed on there?!?"
Me:  "It's CVS now, you need to go to CVS's website, not Target's website."
G:  "Oh."  Click.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 13, 2017)

TTOG:

You wanted to return broken earrings and had a receipt so of course I issued you a refund.

You came back with earrings that were $2.00 more than your return and totally wigged out because they weren't the same price (they were different earrings),  screamed "forget it, this is bullshit" and stormed out.

Honey, I hope you never have to manage a real crisis or emergency because if that's your reaction to $2.00, I'd hate to be in the vicinity when your head explodes from a car accident or death in the family.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 13, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I get the opposite.
> G: "Can you transfer me to the pharmacy?"
> Me: "No, they are now CVS and have a separate number."
> G: "Do you know the phone number?"
> Me: "No, I do not have that information handy."



How hard is it for you guys to Google it and post it by the fitting room?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 13, 2017)

TTO Old Couple: Just because you had to wait a minute in line does not mean that "nobody at this store REALLY works".  Plus, if you really only come to Target to buy hot dogs, then it should be very easy to stop coming in and being anal.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 13, 2017)

HRZone said:


> How hard is it for you guys to Google it and post it by the fitting room?



#1  They removed all the numbers we did have there.
#2  Having it there would not help when I'm on the floor folding shirts or hanging stuff, which is most of my time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I get the opposite.
> G:  "Can you transfer me to the pharmacy?"
> Me:  "No, they are now CVS and have a separate number."
> G:  "Do you know the phone number?"
> ...


Next time, tell them to call back and listen for the prompts, there's one for pharmacy


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 14, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Next time, tell them to call back and listen for the prompts, there's one for pharmacy



Thank you.  I just tested it and it works.  I thought it worked about as well as the Electronics prompt, which means not at all.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 15, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Thank you.  I just tested it and it works.  I thought it worked about as well as the Electronics prompt, which means not at all.


Oh no, it definitely works. We get at least 1 a day


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 15, 2017)

TTOG - Thank you for coming up to the service desk to tell me your wife had ordered a drink at Starbucks yesterday, paid for it and then went shopping but forgot to go back and actually get her drink. Very interesting story - but what did you want me to do about it? If you had her receipt I may have offered you a refund. I'm generous that way. No receipt? I have no item number to enter to even attempt to give you a refund. But I will say that I'm sorry you married an idiot who didn't want to wait the 2 minutes it takes someone to make a drink and then didn't think to go back and actually get the drink she had paid for.  You must have not married her for her brains.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2017)

You shouldn't return anything Sbux at SD anyhow.  He should have just gone to Sbux.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2017)

Difficult to fix stupid.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 16, 2017)

I remember in the leadership training in "make it right for the guest". It's was like what should you do if a guest drops their Starbucks on the floor?

"Clean it up and offer to Get them a new one."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 16, 2017)

I agree with that hrzone but that guest should have realized same day they forgot. If they had they probably would have remade it but not the next day with the husband of the guest.


----------



## goingto4 (Jun 16, 2017)

TTOG - Please don't wear a black thong and a dress made of thin material if you are planning on shopping for shoes. My head has never snapped the other way so quickly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 16, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> TTOG - Please don't wear a black thong and a dress made of thin material if you are planning on shopping for shoes. My head has never snapped the other way so quickly.



Ugh!!!  Even if someone has the body for that, it's like TMI for the eyes.  It just looks gross.


----------



## NKG (Jun 16, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Ugh!!!  Even if someone has the body for that, it's like TMI for the eyes.  It just looks gross.



I saw a girl wearing shorts today with her cheeks hanging out.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I saw a girl wearing shorts today with her cheeks hanging out.



TTOG: When there's a long line at Starbucks & you come around to the hand-off demanding ice water, don't be surprised at the wait. We take care of PAYING customers who have been WAITING IN LINE first.
So cool your heels, bitch.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 16, 2017)

TTOG:  Your kids must really be super-parents, because when you told your grandkids to not move while you tried something on, they barely blinked.  Yeah, the littlest one got bored and cried a bit, but she looked 2 years old so she's entitled.  The other two looked between the ages of 5-7 and their self-control was incredible.  I suddenly feel a lot of hope for the future of our species.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 17, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> TTOG - Please don't wear a black thong and a dress made of thin material if you are planning on shopping for shoes. My head has never snapped the other way so quickly.


I had a lady with very sheer yoga pants on and no underwear.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 17, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I saw a girl wearing shorts today with her cheeks hanging out.


Saw that in my store yesterday. Bad part is that she was with her parents. Oh hell no if she was my daughter.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Jun 17, 2017)

A guest today was yelling and screaming at my GSTL and any TM walking by our photo kiosk. He was so frustrated that he didn't know how to use it, yelling at us "Does anyone know how to use this piece of junk" and calling other TM fat or ugly as they walked by. Finally once my GSTL was printing his receipt he started telling at me because he couldn't find his receipt saying "the short fat girl is taking too long" and he will give us a 1 star rating then I snapped. Idk if I should have but I did. I raised my voice telling "All we are trying to do is help you, but with this terrible and ugly attitude you are giving us, you are making it very hard" I was getting louder and louder, until AP told me to relax and I walked away. The guest fortunately stopped yelling and I guess realized he is being an asshole. Luckily I didn't get in trouble and my GSTL just asked if I was okay and she felt sorry.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 17, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> Luckily I didn't get in trouble


Lucky it wasn't me; there's a reason I go thru so much degreaser.


----------



## soyaxo (Jun 17, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> A guest today was yelling and screaming at my GSTL and any TM walking by our photo kiosk. He was so frustrated that he didn't know how to use it, yelling at us "Does anyone know how to use this piece of junk" and calling other TM fat or ugly as they walked by. Finally once my GSTL was printing his receipt he started telling at me because he couldn't find his receipt saying "the short fat girl is taking too long" and he will give us a 1 star rating then I snapped. Idk if I should have but I did. I raised my voice telling "All we are trying to do is help you, but with this terrible and ugly attitude you are giving us, you are making it very hard" I was getting louder and louder, until AP told me to relax and I walked away. The guest fortunately stopped yelling and I guess realized he is being an asshole. Luckily I didn't get in trouble and my GSTL just asked if I was okay and she felt sorry.


 you had more patience than I would have lol they would have gotten my signature glare


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 17, 2017)

If any guests insults me that's an automatic GSTL call. Yes I'm behind the service desk, it's my job to help you, but that doesn't mean I have to stand here and take that.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 17, 2017)

A guest called me a jackass and didn't think I heard them then they came back to me and asked me for help with something I told them I was sorry but this  Jack ass was helping another guest and walked away!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 17, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> I told them I was sorry but this Jack ass was helping another guest and walked away!


Point them to the aloe aisle to treat that BURN, tho.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 17, 2017)

A guest was screaming at the guy doing gs cuz we wouldn't give him his wifes debit card. He was sketchy as all hell... #nope. He got escorted out by ap as he yelled at LOD as well.


----------



## IDoStuffHere (Jun 17, 2017)

To the two girls who flashed me to cheer me up I appreciate that nice girls.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Jun 18, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> you had more patience than I would have lol they would have gotten my signature glare



Really? I thought I went a tad overboard, cause I have never been that mad at a guest in a LONG time, and this the first time I did anything about it.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 18, 2017)

TTOG:

I think you learned something today.  When I asked to scan your ID for those poppers, you got so dramatic, what with the huffing and puffing and loud exhaling, the exclamations of "oh my gawd" and "are you kidding me".  You reactions to my saying "I just have to do what the register tells me to do" were comical yet still irritating af.
When I stopped, looked you in the eye, and said, "I don't make the policy, TARGET makes policy, I just have to follow it if I want to keep my job" you actually looked as though you got it.  So yeah, I guess you learned something.  Thanks for shutting the fuck up and letting me finish ringing up your shit.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 18, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> I think you learned something today.  When I asked to scan your ID for those poppers, you got so dramatic, what with the huffing and puffing and loud exhaling, the exclamations of "oh my gawd" and "are you kidding me".  You reactions to my saying "I just have to do what the register tells me to do" were comical yet still irritating af.
> When I stopped, looked you in the eye, and said, "I don't make the policy, TARGET makes policy, I just have to follow it if I want to keep my job" you actually looked as though you got it.  So yeah, I guess you learned something.  Thanks for shutting the fuck up and letting me finish ringing up your shit.


idk about your machines, but if you don't scan the id and key it in it prompts a supervisor auth which has made a lot of people shut up about it when I say "i could scan your id in 3 seconds or you can wait 5 or more minutes for a supervisor to show up back here"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 18, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> idk about your machines, but if you don't scan the id and key it in it prompts a supervisor auth which has made a lot of people shut up about it when I say "i could scan your id in 3 seconds or you can wait 5 or more minutes for a supervisor to show up back here"



Ours just started doing that about 2 months ago. Before that it was fair game.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 18, 2017)

TTOG that wiped your kids ass with a new shirt and left it and the dirty diaper on the convertible in infants you shouldn't be allowed to have a kid, hell you shouldn't be allowed to have a dog! and there's a special place in HELL for people like you!


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 18, 2017)

TTOG that decided to play porn music on the Bluetooth speakers, immature and annoying to have to turn it off, but I got a laugh out of randomly hearing porn music xD


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 18, 2017)

TTOG:  Yeah, you shut up fast.  I'm happy and bouncy because quitting time was near and I got some much needed help earlier which meant everything was actually going to get done tonight, and when I realized I walked faster than you in showing you something, I made a quip about me being too fast.  And you said you worked all day while frowning at me.  So I thought my quip was taken the wrong way and I apologized.  You said you weren't offended, which I'm glad because I didn't mean to offend, but then you added that you worked 8 hours today...while still frowning at me.  Then a couple minutes later, still frowning at me while I'm bouncing along with the last minute fitting room tasks, you asked how long I had worked today and I cheerfully told you I had been at work 8 hours and still had another half hour to go.  Yep, not another word about work after that from you while you waited for your friend.  Sucks when you learn you snarked at someone who's been on her feet just as long as you were.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Ttog: the fuck is wrong with you? You let your fifteen year old(assumed) daughter walk around in a cheerleading outfit that showed every bit of her ass. I hope you enjoy being an early grandmother, trash.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 19, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttog: the fuck is wrong with you? You let your fifteen year old(assumed) daughter walk around in a cheerleading outfit that showed every bit of her ass. I hope you enjoy being an early grandmother, trash.



Ugh so this


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 19, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttog: the fuck is wrong with you? You let your fifteen year old(assumed) daughter walk around in a cheerleading outfit that showed every bit of her ass. I hope you enjoy being an early grandmother, trash.



Can't only blame the parent. How about the cheerleading outfit maker and the school.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 19, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttog: the fuck is wrong with you? You let your fifteen year old(assumed) daughter walk around in a cheerleading outfit that showed every bit of her ass. I hope you enjoy being an early grandmother, trash.


I remember when I was in HS the skirts were short and the cheerleaders work "Kick pants" underneath. Boy shorts would be a close comparison


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 19, 2017)

I "love" the customers who feel they can be self entitled dickheads to my workers. I remember one woman who felt her piece of tuna was moldy because she saw a shadow from the power cord on it, she was so rude and nasty demanding a free piece of very expensive fish.


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I will only change a price if the guest is being nice, the price change is under $5ish and I have reason to believe the price should be changed for a reason other than "i want it changed".


I changed prices all the time on my last day, I just did not care. lol


----------



## lovecats (Jun 19, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Lucky it wasn't me; there's a reason I go thru so much degreaser.


And then there's the problem with not enough room in you walkin.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 19, 2017)

lovecats said:


> And then there's the problem with not enough room in you walkin.


Yep, been having to purge more & more.
Halloween, everyone's looking for zombies so I'm cleaned out then.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You shouldn't return anything Sbux at SD anyhow.  He should have just gone to Sbux.



Yea - he said that Starbucks had sent him to me. I doubt it.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 21, 2017)

TTOG: yes, I made you, the entitled 14 year old cheerleader, actually fix the entire aisle of shampoos I'd watched you shove over.  You knew full well somebody had worked hard to make it look nice, and you still shoved over entire facings of shampoo/conditioner bottles like an asshole.  Did you think I wouldn't call you out on that kind of behavior and make you fix it?  The toddlers I used to nanny knew better than to do that!  Also, maybe get some Soffe™ shorts that cover more than half your butt cheeks.  I may have been wearing a Target #takepride shirt, but that doesn't mean I wanna see your butt and awkward cameltoe, and neither did any of the other guests around you.  P.S. Stink eyes don't work on those who have nannied.  I'm not a pushover like your parents.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you show her the aloe aisle afterwards for that BURN?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 24, 2017)

TTOG: No we don't choose what items are on Cartwheel. The birthday cake you ordered and had customized isn't going to be on there so (and I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic or not) yes you will be "stuck" paying full price...  Lordy.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 24, 2017)

TTOG: Yes the keypad asks for a PIN when you are paying with your RedCard. You don't have a PIN, you select a PIN when you activate the card. You didn't activate the card? How do you expect to pay for something? This got started cause he forgot to actually pay with his Redcard so he came over top guest services to swap payment. 

Next in line, please! No you can't stand at the counter and call to activate your card, other guests have waited just like you. 

TTOG: I would like to return this blowdryer? I look the receipt, its from four years ago! Well it has a warranty. "You need to contact the manufacturer to claim a warranty" Ok and walks off. 

How do these people stay alive?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sometimes I think I've seen it all until nature comes up & says "Here, hold my beer...." before making a liar out of me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 24, 2017)

@Bosch for the first guest you could've done a suspend slip, let them call while ringing up other guests then finish their transaction when the call is done. Or if it was crowded at the lanes I can understand sending them to GS and have us finish the transaction.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 25, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> @Bosch for the first guest you could've done a suspend slip, let them call while ringing up other guests then finish their transaction when the call is done. Or if it was crowded at the lanes I can understand sending them to GS and have us finish the transaction.



Nope. Not when you understand he paid originally with a Debit card, so dude knows what the F a PIN number is and just had me post void the original payment cause he forgot the redcard. Nope.. I was helping at GS.. I stayed an hour over my shift just to help GS that give you a clue how slammed we were? I was not having it. When you tell me "I never read it needs a PIN number, you have to activate it?" No just No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Nope. Not when you understand he paid originally with a Debit card, so dude knows what the F a PIN number is and just had me post void the original payment cause he forgot the redcard. Nope.. I was helping at GS.. I stayed an hour over my shift just to help GS that give you a clue how slammed we were? I was not having it. When you tell me "I never read it needs a PIN number, you have to activate it?" No just No.


Oh gotcha. Thought he was just trying at the lanes to use t.


----------



## sito (Jun 25, 2017)

to every single guest: you see me trying to restock milk, why would you stop in the middle of the fucking aisle.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 25, 2017)

sito said:


> to every single guest: you see me trying to restock milk, why would you stop in the middle of the fucking aisle.



Cause you are not a human worthy of thinking of.. 

I have gotten to the point of just moving their cart while being very chipper and sorry but I do have to stock the shelves so they have stuff to buy.. Key is being so sweet it's sickening..


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 30, 2017)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: yes, I made you, the entitled 14 year old cheerleader, actually fix the entire aisle of shampoos I'd watched you shove over



Reminds me of the ongoing issue we've been having with young teenagers (middle school age) coming into our store late at night without adult supervision and reeking havoc. I insisted that two of them clean out the fitting room stall of all of the tons of bathing suits they were trying on. Gave me the snottiest attitude. I was very happy to hear that one of our ETLs has called the local police about these kids, so theyre aware of the situation. Don't kids have better things to do than destroy a Target store?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2017)

Had a group destroying cosmetics one night (opening/trying on mascara, lipstick, foundation, etc) until half of the salesfloor descended upon them & guest-serviced the hell out of them until they left.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 30, 2017)

I went to target for fun as a middle schooler (still do honestly lol) but we never destroyed anything?? Literally don't understand how anyone ever could just throw things on the floor or mess up an aisle and walk away like "this is fine"


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Backup cashiering and it was one of those times where it got busy and I wasn't the only one helping out but after that it began to quiet down again. I finish one guest and notice an old man standing behind her with nothing in his hand and another guest behind him with a hand basket of items Before I can say anything...
No-nonsense GSTL to man: Sir are you ready to check out?
Guest: Well, I'm waiting for my wife...
GSTL (half laughing/half pissed): Sir, you cant just hold a place in line! 
The look on this guy's face. Sometimes I love this GSTL.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Reminds me of the ongoing issue we've been having with young teenagers (middle school age) coming into our store late at night without adult supervision and reeking havoc. I insisted that two of them clean out the fitting room stall of all of the tons of bathing suits they were trying on. Gave me the snottiest attitude. I was very happy to hear that one of our ETLs has called the local police about these kids, so theyre aware of the situation. Don't kids have better things to do than destroy a Target store?





redeye58 said:


> Had a group destroying cosmetics one night (opening/trying on mascara, lipstick, foundation, etc) until half of the salesfloor descended upon them & guest-serviced the hell out of them until they left.



There are YouTubers like liza koshy who go into targets and do stupid dares for social media likes

Every time I catch a kid doing something dumb at my store one of his idiot friends is filming it


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 2, 2017)

TTOB: Yes, you probably do recognize me. As I told you, I _used to_ work here, but I haven't in 3 months 



Spoiler



Holy crap, 3 months already?!


 and even if I did still work here, why would you think it's ok to harass someone who's off the clock. My black polo and blue jeans don't exactly look like red and khaki. 
And yes, telling you to go fuck off and leave me the fuck alone after you started yelling at me for "being an impetuous smart-ass" felt good. So did laughing at you when you brought over the manager on duty, who was my former boss, and then him escorting YOU out of the store. (After 3 other guests backed up my story, in front of her)
So I'll say it again: Bye, bitch!


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 2, 2017)

Ttog:  Please don't berate your husband in the store in front of so many people.  No matter what he did (he took their 6yo daughter to the restroom and she got stuck in a stall...ok, not great but not the worst as evidenced by her standing there looking unfazed) you are the one looking like a jerk.  

This is basic marriage advice I learned years ago.  If you needed to convey your feels you should have waited until the kiddies were in bed.  Be a grown up.  Smh.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 2, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOB: Yes, you probably do recognize me. As I told you, I _used to_ work here, but I haven't in 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there's got to be more to this story. Why did a random guest start arguing with you?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 2, 2017)

HRZone said:


> So there's got to be more to this story. Why did a random guest start arguing with you?


She got indignant that I didn't ask her if she need help with anything, and I had the audacity to shift her cart, while she was on the opposite side of the aisle, to reach something that I needed.
I will admit, I had a pretty short fuse yesterday so I didn't roll with it like I normally do, but she was primarily at fault.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeh, anyone who picks a fight with someone who DOESN'T WORK THERE has major entitlement issues & deserves whatever they get back.


----------



## Pale (Jul 2, 2017)

TTOG who tried to say I was stalking you just because I was watching you being shifty as fuck in the phone case aisle, fuck off. You were walking up and down the aisle extremely slowly, looking like you were waiting for me to go somewhere else to steal something. And a TL didn't just happen to be there, that was the APTL who I had another TM alert.


----------



## NKG (Jul 3, 2017)

TTOG-

Im all for saving the planet and not using plastic bags. You had 4 jugs of juice and instead of politely telling me "no bag please" you just screamed "No Bag!" Then went on to go about saving the planet. I tried telling you that if you bring in a re-usable bag we take.05 cents off. Nope didn't care. I hope you dropped your juice in the parking lot.


----------



## Electrilines (Jul 3, 2017)

TTOG: trying to write a bad check... never a good idea


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 3, 2017)

I love how a guest comes up to me and says "Chip dip"

Oh hi, hello! Chip dip what?

"Chip dip."

I'm sorry?

"Chip dip, where is your chip dip?"

About 80% of the customers needing help do this. They'll walk up behind me working pulls and say the item name. I'll turn around and be say "Oh hello! How can I help you today?" and they'll repeat the item. I'll say "I'm sorry?" and they'll finally ask me an actual question instead of stating an item lol.

Also, I had a guest tell me to my face Betty Crocker should of been put in front of a firing squad for ruining the diets of Americans. That was funny, but I had no idea what she was talking about when she all on about healthy diets and things.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> That was funny, but I had no idea what she was talking about


Some people have WAY too much time on their hands to be pissants to service workers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 3, 2017)

TTOG:  Your speaker phone is just about as lousy as everyone else's and when I said it was distorting your voice I really meant it.  I was not trying to be an ass.  The solution was not to talk even louder while staying on speakerphone, as that just distorted you even more.  Once you got tired of me saying I couldn't understand you and picked up the phone, there was no need to have an attitude.  And yeah, if the item has the name "dragon" in it and it's not a toy, I'm going to be really confused about who you need to talk to, so no need to have even more attitude when I asked what type of item it was.

TTOotherG:  You called at the same time he did and you were wonderful.  You weren't fazed in the slightest when I said it would be an extended hold because I was with a guest and then a second one stopped me on the way to what you needed.  There needs to be more people like you in the world.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 3, 2017)

TTOG: no I'm not ripping you off. You returned 2 shirts from a 3 for 20 deal. I can't be blamed if you can't do math and refuse to listen when I attempt to explain how it works.


----------



## Grizzlies (Jul 4, 2017)

TTOG: I'm sorry that I overcharge you a $1 on a $2 launchable, that you ripped the bar code off.   It's my first cashier shift in 6 months, I normally work in the backroom and the truck.  There are eight other people in line and I'm the only cashier that bothered to show up.  BTY I stocked that food your kid is eating...

Thanks for trying to get me fired for somthing so stupid, then have our tyrant of new Sr TL yell at me for 20min while I'm to pull the 3's by myself in less than two hours.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2017)

Grizzlies said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry that I overcharge you a $1 on a $2 launchable, that you ripped the bar code off.   It's my first cashier shift in 6 months, I normally work in the backroom and the truck.  There are eight other people in line and I'm the only cashier that bothered to show up.  BTY I stocked that food your kid is eating...
> 
> Thanks for trying to get me fired for somthing so stupid, then have our tyrant of new Sr TL yell at me for 20min while I'm to pull the 3's by myself in less than two hours.



I am so sorry you had to go through that shit.
Fuck people like that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2017)

On something like no barcode I just ask the guest how much it is. If it's less than $5 I just give it to them for whatever they say. Not worth the hassle for so little. Now if you rip the barcode off of like a $20+ item you bet I'm checking and making sure.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 4, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> On something like no barcode I just ask the guest how much it is. If it's less than $5 I just give it to them for whatever they say. Not worth the hassle for so little. Now if you rip the barcode off of like a $20+ item you bet I'm checking and making sure.



Our store has been cracking down on no barcodes. It's like don't push it.. for no reason.. find the dpci or something similar on your phone or my device.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 4, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> On something like no barcode I just ask the guest how much it is. If it's less than $5 I just give it to them for whatever they say. Not worth the hassle for so little. Now if you rip the barcode off of like a $20+ item you bet I'm checking and making sure.



Your leaders are gracious, now front end leaders are rated on how often their team  uses the no bar code. So some want salesfloor to always dig those out for them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Your leaders are gracious, now front end leaders are rated on how often their team  uses the no bar code. So some want salesfloor to always dig those out for them.


Yeah my leaders don't care if it's not that much. I always check target app for high value or if the barcode has obviously been tampered with.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 4, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Our store has been cracking down on no barcodes. It's like don't push it.. for no reason.. find the dpci or something similar on your phone or my device.



I had one today with 4 of the same item with no bar code, no labels, nothing.  Little cardboard boxes - I said I'd have to get numbers on them, just a sec, (cashiering, turned on lane light) and the GSTL went to look it up and this woman suddenly turns all bitch fest and says "the customer is always right!!!"  I said "HUH" and she yells it again "THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT"

I said, "maam, this isn't a right or wrong situation, this is a 'we're waiting for numbers' situation" and my face probably said so chill the fuck out fucking psycho.   Then she says they're 50c each.  I'm like, I need the code numbers to put in the register and then they came back with the numbers and they were $2.99 each so eat a dick, bitch.

If she hadn't been such an insufferable cunt I'd probably have let her have them for 99c each but when you start arguing with me for no reason, your ass can wait for the RIGHT answer.  And I hate hitting K3 anyway.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 4, 2017)

TTOG:

When you're wearing an earpiece you don't have to carry your phone in front of your face when you talk on it.  You look like a pretentious douche when you do that. In fact, you don't have to talk on it at all when coming through my lane.  Like, you can engage in the world around you, it's the acceptable thing to do. But if you insist on throwing shit on my counter and loudly discussing taking out the trash, do expect me to LOUDLY ask if you have a red card, coupons, cartwheel, how's your day, YOUR TOTAL IS $$$$NUMBERS,  and anything else I can say  to get your attention.
When you exasperatedly said "ugh I'm at Target at the check out hold on" and gave the the look of death, I almost laughed in your face.  Like seriously, your phone call was about domestic chores and it couldn't wait 2 or 3 minutes to treat your cashier like a human being?  No?  Okay, eat a dick.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 4, 2017)

TTOG:  Thanks for getting a red card, you were really nice.  My only nice guest today, in a sea of dick eaters.  I love you.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jul 5, 2017)

TTOG that keeps coming in with a whole bag full of nail polish that you just so happened to get as a gift, AP and all GS team members are now warned about you. ETL-AP has let us know that for ANY future return you will need your receipt or method of payment to do a return. Keep in mind this isn’t like one or two, but roughly $100 worth of nail polishes.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Jul 5, 2017)

Its 11:45 pm on forth of July, closing in 15 minutes, haven't had a guest at SD for an hour. This time of night is when the usual suspects walk in with ugly ass torn up receipts asking for refunds in cash. So this guest comes in with a back pack, takes out some destroyed HBA item and an even more destroyed receipt, which obviously was picked up from the ground. I immediately call my GSTL over, as we always get the same couple of guys over and over trying to return stolen goods with dumb ass reciepts. As soon as my GSTL sees the items, she right away says we cannot do the return, and he would have to return to the store where "he" got them from. Of course he starts complaining, and starts to argue that we should be able to do it. She keeps denying him and he then starts to cuss her out badly and horribly. This of course causes me to get PISSED OFF. I yell at him to leave and GET OUT of the store, as he continues to cuss and flip us off. I was so mad, although I did not get into any trouble was just told by AP to go on  a walk to calm down as I looked very flustered. People need to stop thinking they can get away with everything at Guest Service, we arent idiots.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I had one today with 4 of the same item with no bar code, no labels, nothing.  Little cardboard boxes - I said I'd have to get numbers on them, just a sec, (cashiering, turned on lane light) and the GSTL went to look it up and this woman suddenly turns all bitch fest and says "the customer is always right!!!"  I said "HUH" and she yells it again "THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT"
> 
> I said, "maam, this isn't a right or wrong situation, this is a 'we're waiting for numbers' situation" and my face probably said so chill the fuck out fucking psycho.   Then she says they're 50c each.  I'm like, I need the code numbers to put in the register and then they came back with the numbers and they were $2.99 each so eat a dick, bitch.
> 
> If she hadn't been such an insufferable cunt I'd probably have let her have them for 99c each but when you start arguing with me for no reason, your ass can wait for the RIGHT answer.  And I hate hitting K3 anyway.


THIS. I am much more willing to "give it to them" if they're nice to me. If you're yelling at me I'm checking the price down to the penny.



MoreForLess said:


> TTOG that keeps coming in with a whole bag full of nail polish that you just so happened to get as a gift, AP and all GS team members are now warned about you. ETL-AP has let us know that for ANY future return you will need your receipt or method of payment to do a return. Keep in mind this isn’t like one or two, but roughly $100 worth of nail polishes.


People like to forget that our return policy (which in my store, we have posted in big letters) states, "Items that are opened or damaged or do not have a receipt may be denied a refund or exchange."



RedCardBorn said:


> People need to stop thinking they can get away with everything at Guest Service, we arent idiots.


As a GSTM, +1


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 5, 2017)

TTOG: If you were white, we still woulda stopped you from committing fraud anyway. Nice try.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 5, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> Its 11:45 pm on forth of July, closing in 15 minutes, haven't had a guest at SD for an hour. This time of night is when the usual suspects walk in with ugly ass torn up receipts asking for refunds in cash. So this guest comes in with a back pack, takes out some destroyed HBA item and an even more destroyed receipt, which obviously was picked up from the ground. I immediately call my GSTL over, as we always get the same couple of guys over and over trying to return stolen goods with dumb ass reciepts. As soon as my GSTL sees the items, she right away says we cannot do the return, and he would have to return to the store where "he" got them from. Of course he starts complaining, and starts to argue that we should be able to do it. She keeps denying him and he then starts to cuss her out badly and horribly. This of course causes me to get PISSED OFF. I yell at him to leave and GET OUT of the store, as he continues to cuss and flip us off. I was so mad, although I did not get into any trouble was just told by AP to go on  a walk to calm down as I looked very flustered. People need to stop thinking they can get away with everything at Guest Service, we arent idiots.


As long as Target let's these people do their fraud returns they will continue to do them.


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 5, 2017)

TTOG:  I'm sorry you lost your wife.  Believe me, I was more than happy to listen to your stories about her while helping you in photo.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> People like to forget that our return policy (which in my store, we have posted in big letters) states, "Items that are opened or damaged or do not have a receipt may be denied a refund or exchange."



Chick with her mother tried returning almost empty makeup last night.  It was the "wrong color".  I asked how long it took them to figure that one out.  The daughter looked embarrassed, the mother got bitchy and demanded  a refund, this time saying that her daugher was allergic to it.  I asked how long it took them to figure THAT one out.

Oh, no receipt, paid cash, of course.

I finally got tired of playing with them and said "you can't return used make up when you're used up all the contents"

Bye Felecia.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Chick with her mother tried returning almost empty makeup last night.  It was the "wrong color".  I asked how long it took them to figure that one out.  The daughter looked embarrassed, the mother got bitchy and demanded  a refund, this time saying that her daugher was allergic to it.  I asked how long it took them to figure THAT one out.
> 
> Oh, no receipt, paid cash, of course.
> 
> ...


At my store for HBA and Market if more than 50% is gone no refund. You should be able to figure out you don't want it before then.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store for HBA and Market if more than 50% is gone no refund. You should be able to figure out you don't want it before then.



I had another mother/daughter combo who tried returning some glittery face powder stuff.

Mother:  We bought different kinds to try for prom and she didn't want this one.
Me:  Are you sure you brought back the right one, this one's been opened and is quite used.
Girl:  I only needed it for prom, I don't need it now.
Mother:  She only tried it on once and didn't like it.
Me:  Sorry, I cannot process this return.  Have a nice night.

I mean, get your story straight and I *might* consider letting you return it (if it's the wrong color, you're allergic, whatev's legit) but when you think you're gonna scam us out of using our merch for one night then return it, I'ma call you on that shit.  That's nasty!!!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 6, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I had another mother/daughter combo who tried returning some glittery face powder stuff.
> 
> Mother:  We bought different kinds to try for prom and she didn't want this one.
> Me:  Are you sure you brought back the right one, this one's been opened and is quite used.
> ...



We had someone try and return a half a pack of of diapers and without the box. We denied him. He yelled and scream and security had to escort him in. He came back in the next day and got his money back.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2017)

desertcoyote said:


> TTOG:  I'm sorry you lost your wife.  Believe me, I was more than happy to listen to your stories about her while helping you in photo.




You are a kind soul.
Thank you for all the people who have lost someone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> He came back in the next day and got his money back.


How? If it was the same scenario he shouldn't have.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> How? If it was the same scenario he shouldn't have.



He got the same LOD and she gave him a stern talking to.. he got half back.. but still


----------



## Pale (Jul 6, 2017)

TTOG: Hah hah, asking for condoms to be put on hold so you can try them on when you get to the store, great prank man. From a professional standpoint, fuck off. From a personal standpoint, I won't lie you got a smirk and a giggle out of me after I hung up.

TTO Guest that I helped an hour before closing: I don't mind helping you find stuff for your grandsons birthday, you're an extremely nice lady and you were extremely kind as well. I would gladly spend another 20 minutes helping you out but we had found everything you were looking for. The night was finished for the most part anyway, anything to help the night go by faster and end on a happy note.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 7, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: Hah hah, asking for condoms to be put on hold so you can try them on when you get to the store, great prank man. From a professional standpoint, fuck off. From a personal standpoint, I won't lie you got a smirk and a giggle out of me after I hung up.
> 
> TTO Guest that I helped an hour before closing: I don't mind helping you find stuff for your grandsons birthday, you're an extremely nice lady and you were extremely kind as well. I would gladly spend another 20 minutes helping you out but we had found everything you were looking for. The night was finished for the most part anyway, anything to help the night go by faster and end on a happy note.



I heard a story once a few years back someone tried to exchange condoms that was missing a condom and box was ripped open. They were too small for her boyfriend or something and I dunno it seemed kind of weird but the GSTL that told me that before he left thought it was hilarious... and so did I.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 7, 2017)

Had a kid (maybe 16 or 17) ask about a year ago if condoms came in different sizes and if he could bring them back if they "didn't fit." Explained they couldn't be brought back, but they were pretty much "one size fits all"


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2017)

Shot down the condom prank by telling them the only way they could return them was if they were too BIG.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 8, 2017)

TTOG: Well, weren't you a ray of happy today. You brought up a pineapple with no barcode. There was no need to snap at your cashier as he rang it up. The scale went wonky, thus the price was wrong and you completely spazzed over nothing. He was just doing his job when he explained why he was putting numbers in.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 8, 2017)

TTOG:

I was worried about you!  I hadn't seen you in months, and since I'm pushing 40/wk I should have seen you occasionally.  Glad to see you, your bouffant, your Alice Cooper make-up, and your spectacular rack are all okay.  *KISSES*


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 9, 2017)

Doglover is asked to cover SCO for the first time when she picks up a cashier shift. I finish helping one guest and another needs my attention.

Guest: My total was $104! I put in a $100 bill and four singles! The machine says I owe it more! I already gave it the amount!
Me: Wait one second. *To GSTL: help!"*
*GSTL opens up machine while guest continues to rant*
Guest: I already put in all the money I owed! Does this thing even take $100 bills? I put in $104!!"
GSTL: Yes, the machine takes $100s. Give me one second... *prints receipt* Your total was actually $109. You owe us 5 more dollars please.
Guest: Oh! I guess I must've forgot that there was tax involved...
GSTL: *gets money from guest and walks away shaking head*
Me (after guest leaves): I had a feeling she was wrong about her total only being $104...


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 9, 2017)

The "I forgot about tax" people are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 9, 2017)

Idk how that can happen on SCO where it says in big bold letters amount due


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 9, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> The "I forgot about tax" people are pretty ridiculous.



I had a guest confuse me on that once, they said some expensive item was like $199.99 and it rang up for $208 and they were like "BUTTTTTTT IT SADI IT WAS $200 THAT'S NOT RIGHT" and I was confused I had no idea what the hell was going on so I got my GSA and he said "oh that's right, that's just with tax." and the couple were like "Ohhh right gotcha" and left lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 9, 2017)

It's possible, if someone is a tourist from a state without sales tax.  They could look at the pre-tax total before pushing finish, then be busy getting money out when the end total shows and not think to look for a difference because there is none back home.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 10, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> It's possible, if someone is a tourist from a state without sales tax.  They could look at the pre-tax total before pushing finish, then be busy getting money out when the end total shows and not think to look for a difference because there is none back home.



If you have a license from a no tax state you can scan your ID and buy things tax free.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 10, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> It's possible, if someone is a tourist from a state without sales tax.  They could look at the pre-tax total before pushing finish, then be busy getting money out when the end total shows and not think to look for a difference because there is none back home.


The total before pushing finish shows tax


HRZone said:


> If you have a license from a no tax state you can scan your ID and buy things tax free.


I've never heard of that, are you sure


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 10, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> The total before pushing finish shows tax
> 
> I've never heard of that, are you sure



Yupp its a thing. We get people from Montana and Oregon all the time to my store asking to do it. I believe it's  K5 (taxes) and then K7 or K8 (out of state or tax exempt.) My dad has done it a few times as he lives in one of those states. All's they do is show ID and sign a peice of paper.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 10, 2017)

TTOG No, we don't sell whatever Shower to Shower body powder is. You can get aggravated and yell at me all you want that you know we have it. Go ahead and storm off when I tell you we don't have anything under that brand. I really don't care. If you have that much anger over something as stupid as powder, don't ever ask me for help again.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tell 'em to check the pharmacy; ours used to stock certain requested items behind the counter & Shower to Shower was one of them.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 10, 2017)

I might have cared a little more if they hadn't given me an attitude right from the start. Yelling at me over it before they even got to the name of it.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 13, 2017)

TTOG:

I appreciate that your husband had to run out to the car to get your gift card, but you can't block the lane and just stand there while people queue up behind you.  You hadn't even unloaded your cart and were not even "in" the lane, but were blocking it.
I'm sorry that you were so taken aback when I said "maam, there are guests behind you that I need to ring up if you'd please let them through" but you're not the only little snowflake in Target, there are others that need to be rung up before they melt.

Rich old white people are so very aggravating.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> I appreciate that your husband had to run out to the car to get your gift card, but you can't block the lane and just stand there while people queue up behind you.  You hadn't even unloaded your cart and were not even "in" the lane, but were blocking it.
> I'm sorry that you were so taken aback when I said "maam, there are guests behind you that I need to ring up if you'd please let them through" but you're not the only little snowflake in Target, there are others that need to be rung up before they melt.
> ...


I would have just rung her up and then when I got to the payment suspended it and then asked her to step aside if husband hasn't returned.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jul 14, 2017)

To that one guest: you were clearly over 60 years young or more but super aware. You were looking for a specific mop set you used to buy but they no longer sold at Wal Mart. You came in ranting and raving about how you hated that store and called us earlier that day to ask if we had it. They said we did apparently. Three of us all worked together on our phones and zebras to get you what you wanted. We didn't have it but we helped you go to guest service and order it online because we don't carry it in our store but it's on our website. You were more than pleased! You gave me and my fellow TM a pat on the back and reiterated why you love shopping here instead of wal mart...that was a great feeling. A woman walking by stopped all 3 of us after that and told us how sweet it was to help them. Low and behold a comment card and a shoutout from the LOD over the walkie. Face status: red and flattered

This is why I love my job


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Tell 'em to check the pharmacy; ours used to stock certain requested items behind the counter & Shower to Shower was one of them.


We don't carry any OTC products anymore. Since they come from McKesson, the CVS POS doesn't recognize a majority of them and it's a PITA to ring them up. Not to mention, we have very little space to stock them now.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 14, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would have just rung her up and then when I got to the payment suspended it and then asked her to step aside if husband hasn't returned.



She refused to pull forward or unload anything.  She was literally at the entrance to the lane and wouldn't budge.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 14, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> She refused to pull forward or unload anything.  She was literally at the entrance to the lane and wouldn't budge.


me: "maam i'm happy to ring you up while your husband gets his card, if you'd like to wait, you can do that over here, however I have to be ringing SOMEONE up to ensure lines don't get too long for everyone"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 15, 2017)

TTOCouple: Please stop yelling/fighting at the reader. It just makes for a completely awkward end to the transaction when I say "Thank you, have a nice night."

TTOG: 1. Yes you will have to go to the service desk to get a mistake fixed. 2. No *I* didn't charge you the wrong amount, that was the price of the item, but I told you to go to the desk anyway since you wouldn't have it that your item was $9.99. You went to the desk where the GSTM told you that it was in fact, $9.99.  Things do get misplaced because people are lazy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes I hate it when guests think we specifically are why the item is what is and we are the ones ripping them off.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 15, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> me: "maam i'm happy to ring you up while your husband gets his card, if you'd like to wait, you can do that over here, however I have to be ringing SOMEONE up to ensure lines don't get too long for everyone"



Hence the "maam there are guests behind you please move your ass and let them through" (paraphrasing)


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 15, 2017)

Doing PCV near a register recently when I notice an extremely amorous couple checking out. Being the nosey person I am I looked at their items: condoms, lube and Pringles. Poor little 17 y/o cashier was blushing and nervous. I walked by and did a whole "you two have an awesome evening!".


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Jul 16, 2017)

TTOG: I was insanely happy that I was closing the day of free tea Friday (1-2pm) so I could avoid the madness. You came in at almost 6 and started bitching to my mid about how the sign in the store didn't have a time and you wanted your tea. I was cleaning, so I figured she would take care of it since there wasn't anyone else on line. You started raising your voice, telling her you wanted your free tea right now because the sign didn't give a time, even after she pointed to the one on the menu board that had the time. You gave up and walked away. Good.
5 minutes later you're back and tell my mid she needs to follow you to go look at the sign. I turn around and see she's getting ready to go and I give up and intervene.
"Do you just want your tea? I'm not going to stand here and have you fight over a small tea. Just tell me what you want so I can make it and get on with my day."
I'm usually a nice person but my god I was annoyed. I was beet red, staring her down. All of a sudden she turns to a nice woman, telling me what she wanted and thanking me numerous times. I make the drink and tell her to have a lovely day and go about my close...but I have to say, she definitely got under my skin. It was for one hour, and it was only a small size, so coming in hours later to fight us on it...just leave.

And by the way.
I went in yesterday for my shift and saw the sign.
It had the time on it.
I should have let my mid go and correct her.
You can't ever win with these people.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 16, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> Doing PCV near a register recently when I notice an extremely amorous couple checking out. Being the nosey person I am I looked at their items: condoms, lube and Pringles. Poor little 17 y/o cashier was blushing and nervous. I walked by and did a whole "you two have an awesome evening!".



Pringles?  I could understand whipped cream or peanut butter or chocolate sauce or fruits like peaches that a large hole can be cut in, but Pringles???


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 16, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Pringles?  I could understand whipped cream or peanut butter or chocolate sauce or fruits like peaches that a large hole can be cut in, but Pringles???



Everybody has their "after" snack.
Salty (and in a can so you don't get crumbs all over the bed) might just be theirs.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2017)

BaristaChick16 said:


> You can't ever win with these people.


SO glad that is over with.
Had girls hanging around wheedling for us to start early.
Then they wanted to take 'extras for friends' but we all said no.
Then they tried to come back later for 'seconds' & we told them no.
Freakin' freeloaders.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.  We were busy, but everybody was nice about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2017)

We were busy, too, which is what made it all the more annoying when everyone else followed the guidelines.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 16, 2017)

TTOG- I was running self-checkout when you came up to me and asked if cashiers no longer bag items for you. When I answered they are definitely supposed to, you went on a 5 minute rant about how your cashier didn't bag anything and you had to do it all yourself *gasp* not sure what you wanted me to do about it, everything was already bagged and my nametag literally says new team member so it's not like I can get him in trouble or anything


----------



## HRZone (Jul 17, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG- I was running self-checkout when you came up to me and asked if cashiers no longer bag items for you. When I answered they are definitely supposed to, you went on a 5 minute rant about how your cashier didn't bag anything and you had to do it all yourself *gasp* not sure what you wanted me to do about it, everything was already bagged and my nametag literally says new team member so it's not like I can get him in trouble or anything



Welcome back lol


----------



## lovecats (Jul 17, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> We were busy, too, which is what made it all the more annoying when everyone else followed the guidelines.


You DO still have room in your walkin, don't you?  Though you probably could've filled it up on those fast.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2017)

*eyeballing the shelf space along the side wall


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 17, 2017)

TToG

Bless your soul and your patience. You and your mom came in for a camera and she got the debit RedCard for the 5% and the app went through ok etc etc

But when it came time to ring up the camera, the card wouldn't go through. You called your bank and apparently it was an error on our end because the bank never received the request. Thinking about it now, your mom probably gave a check from a different account or something that didn't have the 600 for the camera. So your mom already started getting a little testy, but you assured me everything was fine and you understood shit happens as a fellow retail employee. So I ask the LOD if I can manually give the 5% and she's like yeah ofc. So they pay in cash... and the register dies. At this point your mom is kinda done and walks away but you remained so pleasant and I felt so so bad about all this. Luckily it was a simple fix and we just moved registers and the rest of the transaction went ok since it was cash (I still had in my hand) and not card. 

So seriously thanks for your patience and sweetness because your mom was seriously starting to flare up my anxiety.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Thinking about it now, your mom probably gave a check from a different account or something that didn't have the 600 for the camera.



Target's system doesn't check for available funds.  They assume you have it and draft an electronic check 3 business days later.

I did have a very embarrassing incident one time when I had switched the account my red card drafted from.  While corporate had the banking information they were telling the store that there was no bank account attached to the card so it declined at the register.  So yeah, Target can screw up when it comes to attaching banking information to the debit version.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 18, 2017)

A lady started getting major contractions while checking her out and had to be rushed out via ambulance, her boyfriend called us to let her know she gave birth to a baby girl.

Nice.


----------



## REDcardHell (Jul 19, 2017)

TTOG: You picked up aluminum foil that was on sale on one of the end caps by the check lanes. The sign said 1.19 but it rang up around 4 dollars. A line was forming behind me and I didn't have time to watch the monitor and double check every price and I didn't notice the price difference, but you clearly did, but you didn't say anything until the transaction went through. I would have happily changed the price for you if you said something before I finalized the transaction, but again, you didn't say anything until AFTER the transaction. As I am just a cashier, I cannot refund you the difference, so I directed you to guest services to get a refund. For some reason you didn't like that solution, so instead of easily walking the 10 feet to guest services, you just walked out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 20, 2017)

TTOG - when you were staring at me the entire time I was ringing you up I just thought you were weird but when you walked away and then came back and said " I just have to tell you you have a beautiful smile" it made my entire day


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 21, 2017)

TTOG:  Oh honey, I'm glad that you were brought up properly by your parents and you are a very sweet and polite pre-teen, but a broken hanger really isn't a big deal.  You didn't have to apologize 3 times for breaking it.

TTOotherG:  Wow, you are certainly a good example to your kid, not.  Between you two you had 15 dresses and just because I walked away to make sure the zone was as good as possible for the next shift, that doesn't give you license to leave every single one of them in the fitting room.  First, you could have brought them all out, showing your kid appropriate behavior.  Second, if you weren't planning on buying anything why did you try on 15 dresses?

TTOthirdG:  You knock two shirts down and two feet from me you pick them up in a way that makes a ball and you drop them on the stack, instead of either handing them over to me or trying to fold them?  Were you raised in a barn?


----------



## REDcardHell (Jul 23, 2017)

TTOG: Yes. Currently I am working at target for a summer job while I am home from college. However, not every cashier around my age is attending college. For them, cashiering at target is their career, and I don't think they would be too happy with you assuming everyone under 20 and not in high school can afford to go to college for 20k a year (and I go to a fairly cheap university). Attending college was not something you can do for ~$600 a year like you did in 1960.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> Bless your soul and your patience. You and your mom came in for a camera and she got the debit RedCard for the 5% and the app went through ok etc etc
> 
> ...


If you do the debit card and the large dollar amount in the same transaction, it will go through with no problem.


----------



## NKG (Jul 23, 2017)

Ttog-

I get it, buying school supplies sucks. I know your childs school did not provide us with a list. When I gave you options such as printing it online or ask the school for a copy; you just said you would just buy your kid the same supplies as another school. I tried to explain that not all schools ask for the same stuff. You didn't want to hear anything I had to say. You just said you would buy it later. Nothing disappointments a kid when you go over to the new school supplies and then leave saying "you ain't got time for that".


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 23, 2017)

TTOG - I feel sorry for how stressed you must be to snap at me like this when I wasn't even talking to you?? I asked the woman in front of you if she wanted a bag at all and you said "um excuse me she carried those 3 items around the store I think she is perfectly capable of carrying those herself, Jesus Christ" in a nasty tone. Like who asked you?? Mind your business?? I wasn't insulting her I just can't read her mind so I don't know if she wanted a bag or not?? Oh my goodness lol I didn't say a single word to you or even look at you during your transaction because I couldn't stop thinking about how much of a c--- you were lmao


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2017)

At my store that would have gotten an immediate call to GSTL.

To be fair, I know it's 100000000000000x easier to type that then to actually call the GSTL over IRL.

In actual real life I probably would have said in a super perky tone "sorry! I was just wondering if SHE wanted a bag" Then let the GSTL know after.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 23, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store that would have gotten an immediate call to GSTL.
> 
> To be fair, I know it's 100000000000000x easier to type that then to actually call the GSTL over IRL.
> 
> In actual real life I probably would have said in a super perky tone "sorry! I was just wondering if SHE wanted a bag" Then let the GSTL know after.


What's funny is that the guest who I was actually talking to answered yes to a bag and THEN the woman said that lol


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 23, 2017)

Ttog - just because we work at Target doesn't mean we memorize the weekly ad, ffs.  And, just because we are working in an aisle doesn't mean we know all there is to know about whateverthehell it is you want to buy.  We are minimum wage-ish people working in retail who are happy to help. But please, don't expect us to know the ad or all the specs on what vacuum or razor or whatever it is you want to buy.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jul 24, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Ttog - just because we work at Target doesn't mean we memorize the weekly ad, ffs.  And, just because we are working in an aisle doesn't mean we know all there is to know about whateverthehell it is you want to buy.  We are minimum wage-ish people working in retail who are happy to help. But please, don't expect us to know the ad or all the specs on what vacuum or razor or whatever it is you want to buy.



When I first started it would bother me that a guest would pull me from market over to the vacuums and ask me about them like I'm oreck himself. I would think, man, don't these guys realize I'm not a vacuum salesman. Now, though I have fun with it. If they ask me about a product like I'm an expert, I'll just BS and tell them things like, "No, no, you don't want to buy this one, it's not as high quality as this vacuum". All the while, I'm trying as hard as I can not to laugh.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2017)

TTOG:  You are one fouled mouth bitch.  First you are so determined to be a bitch that you call foaming at the mouth angry and every time I tried to get a word in to find out what you want or why you are upset you talked over me, very angry.  Then when I finally get enough information during your verbal diarrhea  to know you want something to do with photos, I'm explaining about the self-service kiosk and you snarled understanding.  You ask if it's open, well I don't know if it's out of order or not, so I tell you I'm going to get someone on the line to help you.  I figure Guest Services would know as the machine is in their eyesight, and it gets your bitchy mouth out of my hair, but when I say I'm going to get someone on the line, you start screaming at me that I'm not allowed to transfer you since you are tired of being disconnected by the photo lab people.  What photo lab people?  And how did you connect by phone to the self-service kiosk?  And then you start railing about how the computer greeting on the phone is confusing and I need to fix it.  How can some little low-level person fix that?  Well at that point I'm done with you, you are just too mean.  I put you on hold, asked about the kiosk, and let you cool your heels for a bit.  When it cycled back, yeah I told you that I was still trying to find the information and put you back on hold, but I was pleasant about putting you on hold.  No need to start literally screaming during the few seconds it took me to put you back on hold.  The next time, I was calm enough to tell you the information but as soon as I got through the standard greeting you called me an "arrogant bitch" and accused me of doing it all for fun and hung up on me.  You know, other people cycle back that many times or more for legitimate reasons, no one else has been so vicious about cycling through.  I really hope you are so angry because you caught your husband with your best friend that morning, and if you didn't your nasty attitude is going to drive him there eventually.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jul 24, 2017)

TTOG: You made my day when you called asking about a "jailbreaked tv box thing". You're adorable.

TTOG: You hollered at me from all the way down the speedway while I was halfway through carrying a piece of furniture to its location. I am not your houseboy you can summon at a whim, I'm not going to put it down immediately to help you. You're being rude and you can wait the few seconds, don't roll your eyes at me darling.

Maybe if you weren't being obnoxious you would've noticed the 4 aisles of towels you were looking for that you walked past to get to me.


----------



## themidniteTM (Jul 24, 2017)

TT3Gs: (To those 3 guests or whatever lol)

Thank you for being so damn patient with me while I tried to tread water looking for your items in hardlines today. I'm new and only trained mainly in softlines so I had no idea where the hell your items were. But you stayed cool and waited for me to figure out how to get something from backstock without mucking up the counts and YAY everybody got what they were looking for! 

Also TTOG in SL:

You made me feel really good when you side hugged me after helping you find your perfect "old lady underpants". You are why I like helping guests in retail.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2017)

TTOG: the power was out in the store, so how the hell did you expect the espresso machine to work? Bitching at the SBTM wasn't going to make the power come back on....


----------



## Pale (Jul 26, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: the power was out in the store, so how the hell did you expect the espresso machine to work? Bitching at the SBTM wasn't going to make the power come back on....


You didn't hear? Sbux got new machines that run off of bullshit and fairy dust, of course that guest wanted an espresso with the power off!


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 26, 2017)

Our power went out and the SBTMs literally just shut down and left and there were still people who came to the line and waited. It was completely dark and no one was there. We told them it's closed and they were like "we'll wait". Nobody ever came back so it remained closed for the rest of the day lol. Took them about 25 minutes to get all flabbergasted and leave


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> You didn't hear? Sbux got new machines that run off of bullshit and fairy dust, of course that guest wanted an espresso with the power off!


Starbucks latest "secret menu" item


----------



## Pale (Jul 26, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Starbucks latest "secret menu" item


Aw yeah, the degreaser machiatto right?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Aw yeah, the degreaser machiatto right?


I think that's only at redeye's store


----------



## soyaxo (Jul 26, 2017)

TTOG: When I’m holding clothes taller than me, it’s a priority for me to get them to their locations at that moment. Don’t follow/chase after me when there’s plenty of other TMs nearby who can help who don’t have ten items in their hands, and then get mad when all I can do is explain the location of the items you want.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Aw yeah, the degreaser machiatto right?


Along with the Suma cleaner sweet cream cold brew 

TTOG: You looked at my last pepperoni pizza & asked when a 'fresh' one would be out; I told you seven minutes.
I asked if you wanted to pay for it & you said no so I put several more in.
You kept hovering, waiting to see if a 'fresh' one was coming out but you still didn't purchase one.
Then a line of moms & kids came thru ordering pizzas & every single one coming out of the oven was sold so it was fun watching you come up as I boxed up fresh pizzas only to be told that they were for guests who'd PAID already.
Karma is a bitch in a black apron.


----------



## tyro (Jul 26, 2017)

TTOG: Thank for very much for yelling at me for "losing" your car keys because I was "dropping everything" when you were pulling them out of your purse at the lane... Sorry that the unstable lamp fell off the counter, I even gave you the 10% damage discount since there was a small dent on it and asked if you wanted a new lamp. And offered to get AP to check cameras to see where you lost your keys.  But that didn't stop you.


----------



## Zone (Jul 27, 2017)

To all the guests shopping in baby hardlines while I did revisions: Learn some f__cking manners. I started needing other people's toes to count high enough the number of moms with tiny humans in tow who would have driven their carts over my ankles. Not a single "excuse me". Not a single "Oh, I didn't see you there." Just drove up until your carts nudged me, ignoring me when I asked if you needed help, and dirty looks until I moved out of your way. I thought the people at the cash registers felt self-entitled, but all of you are the goddamn queens.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 27, 2017)

Zone said:


> To all the guests shopping in baby hardlines while I did revisions: Learn some f__cking manners. I started needing other people's toes to count high enough the number of moms with tiny humans in tow who would have driven their carts over my ankles. Not a single "excuse me". Not a single "Oh, I didn't see you there." Just drove up until your carts nudged me, ignoring me when I asked if you needed help, and dirty looks until I moved out of your way. I thought the people at the cash registers felt self-entitled, but all of you are the goddamn queens.



New mom's are the worst. They think the world revolves around their newborn. I had one turn her stroller sideways in an aisle while she perused through lotion. I told her to move so another guest could get through.


----------



## Pale (Jul 27, 2017)

TTOG: FUCK YOU. It was 10 fucking minutes before we closed, you and your gaggle of demons came into toys at 9:50. That would be fine if you hadn't told them to get their energy out because it's almost bed time. Because of you, Two endcaps were instantly cleared of the shit they had, and five aisles I had zoned to almost perfection were completely fucking wrecked. Fuck you, next time I'm going to bring my annoying little cousins to your house and tell them to get their energy out because it's almost nap time. We'll see how it feels. Cunt.


----------



## Greenie (Jul 28, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> If you do the debit card and the large dollar amount in the same transaction, it will go through with no problem.



Not necessarily. You have to build up history. I can't tell you how many people are buying a big ticket item, get approved for the card, then it gets denied. I'm giving them the 5% manually and telling them about building up a history and highlighting the number for them to call.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jul 28, 2017)

TTOG: I think it is great you're telling your 5 year old daughter to stay in school and work hard. And yeah, I guess it is true that your daughter shouldn't want to pursue low level retail as a career. But you don't need to say 'they don't make a lot of money' while you're walking past us as if you're talking about those poor locked up chimpanzees at the zoo, and as if this is my chosen career.

I'm a college student, I have an internship next semester, and if that was my daughter I would be saying 'one day you're going to have a shit low paying job like these two...just be grateful you don't have it now, and work hard so you don't have it forever. And when you do have that job...use it as a learning experience'.

Damn right I'm giving you the stink-eye as you look through those sheets next to us, mmmmhmm.


----------



## goingto4 (Jul 28, 2017)

TTOG: *while doing a parking lot check* Yes, I'm security, and no, not just a pretty face. What do I do? Well, about five minutes ago, I stopped a guy a foot taller and 4 times heavier than me from pushing out a cart of stuff.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 28, 2017)

TTOG:  Were you trying to stall me?  I've got a radio call to get to a different guest and you stopped me with a simple question about rain ponchos, and I answered it.  But then you were insisting on where men's umbrellas are kept and asked if I was sure when I said all umbrellas are in Accessories.  Well, with that rain poncho in your hand, you clearly were right in front of the umbrellas.  Do you think that black umbrellas are a color suitable only for women?


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 29, 2017)

Zone said:


> all of you are the goddamn queens.



I try to spend as little time as possible in baby hardlines unless I'm assigned to zone it. Kids everywhere, moms clogging up the diaper and food aisles with those giant kid carts, ugh. And people always have a million questions: "what's the difference between these car seats?" "which kind of formula should I feed my baby?" "how well do these thermometers work?" And then when I try to help and say I'm not very familiar with the products since I don't have children I get a death glare.


----------



## Zone (Jul 29, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> ... I'm not very familiar with the products since I don't have children I get a death glare.



I kid you not, back when I used to work at Toys/Kids "R" Us combo store, I had a mother actually ask me if a particular onsie would fit her baby. "Do you have your baby with you?" I asked. She gave me the worst death glare I had at that moment in my life. "No," she replied. "She's with the babysitter! Why would I have her with me?"

It was a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2017)

I can fake some knowledge since I have a kid.  But safety standards have changed, nutrition standards have changed and I never used formula.  So yeah, I'm basically clueless too.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2017)

My favorite way of putting a stop to that crap was telling them that I raised both my kids in Alaska, in a trailer court, in the 80s, so my skill set really didn't apply.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 29, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> I try to spend as little time as possible in baby hardlines unless I'm assigned to zone it. Kids everywhere, moms clogging up the diaper and food aisles with those giant kid carts, ugh. And people always have a million questions: "what's the difference between these car seats?" "which kind of formula should I feed my baby?" "how well do these thermometers work?" And then when I try to help and say I'm not very familiar with the products since I don't have children I get a death glare.


And these same people are procreating. I don't think they are pros.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> And these same people are procreating. I don't think they are pros.


If they had to pass a test on parenting to be able to get pregnant, the world population would plummet overnight but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 30, 2017)

Be fruitful and multiply...


----------



## Pale (Jul 30, 2017)

TTOG: Keep on keepin' on brother, you whistled and sang to your hearts content and it was absolutely fucking hilarious. 9:30 pm and my and my TL are both pissy and tired and you come outta nowhere just strutting along whistling and making instrument noises with your voice. The both of us look at each other like "Is this guy really doing this?" and we cant help but smile and laugh. You seen this, said good night in a silly voice, and me and my TL parroted it back to you. I won't forget you for a while boss, keep shopping here please.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 30, 2017)

TTOG: You came up to me with a full cart including two vacuums and were on your cell phone the entire. time. You have me scan vacuum #1 and decide against it. Fine. Then you go to pay and forget $130 vacuum #2 is underneath your cart. "Umm, ma'am, are you purchasing that?". Ugh.


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2017)

Ttog-

Bitch at CVS for not being open on time. The LOD, STL or Myself can't do anything about it. 

But did you....? Nope.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 30, 2017)

I! Can! Not! Believe! How! Many! People! Get their redcard in the mail and completely ignore the GIANT sticker covering like all of it that says you need to call to activate it! "Why do I need a pin?" "You created a pin when you applied for the card on the card reader" "oh. I don't remember it. Can't you just run it as credit" "Our cards are secure because they require a pin" "well what am I supposed to do" not being an idiot would help tremendously!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 30, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I! Can! Not! Believe! How! Many! People! Get their redcard in the mail and completely ignore the GIANT sticker covering like all of it that says you need to call to activate it! "Why do I need a pin?" "You created a pin when you applied for the card on the card reader" "oh. I don't remember it. Can't you just run it as credit" "Our cards are secure because they require a pin" "well what am I supposed to do" not being an idiot would help tremendously!!!!!!!!


"I never made a pin!"


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 30, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "I never made a pin!"


Kills me lmaooo


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 30, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Kills me lmaooo


"Well why can't you just reset it for me"


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 30, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "Well why can't you just reset it for me"


Or "I don't have it with me can I give you my social to look it up"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 30, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I! Can! Not! Believe! How! Many! People! Get their redcard in the mail and completely ignore the GIANT sticker covering like all of it that says you need to call to activate it! "Why do I need a pin?" "You created a pin when you applied for the card on the card reader" "oh. I don't remember it. Can't you just run it as credit" "Our cards are secure because they require a pin" "well what am I supposed to do" not being an idiot would help tremendously!!!!!!!!



I literally had to stand there once and convince a lady that she set her pin.. took like 10 min.. she couldn't believe that she set it.. she thought we did it... than she thought one of us did it. So I told her to think of the pin on her debit card (you wouldn't believe how many people I've had to tell people to do this) and she finally type it in and what do you know... it went through.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 30, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> I literally had to stand there once and convince a lady that she set her pin.. took like 10 min.. she couldn't believe that she set it.. she thought we did it... than she thought one of us did it. So I told her to think of the pin on her debit card (you wouldn't believe how many people I've had to tell people to do this) and she finally type it in and what do you know... it went through.


Seriously can not believe some of these people have made it this far in life. And they have kids too


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "I never made a pin!"



Said my husband - no lie.

I swear I could have died when he tried to justify this at home one night. OMG Kill me.  He is so stupid.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 31, 2017)

"I don't have it on me, can you just give me the 5%?"


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2017)

One of the times I was backup cashiering a woman asked for no bags whatsoever.  Okay, cool, makes my life easier.  Turns out she had a ton of reusable bags and left them all in her car and was going to bag the stuff herself outside.  I offered to suspend the transaction so she could run outside and get them and get the 5¢ discount but she was in too much of a hurry for that.  She then asked if I could just give that discount based on her not using the plastic bags, and when I said I needed to actually use the bags to give the discount, she was "Why not?  It's the same thing."  Maybe it is, maybe it isn't, but I'm not going to give that discount with no reusable bags present unless someone with more power says to.


----------



## NKG (Jul 31, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> I try to spend as little time as possible in baby hardlines unless I'm assigned to zone it. Kids everywhere, moms clogging up the diaper and food aisles with those giant kid carts, ugh. And people always have a million questions: "what's the difference between these car seats?" "which kind of formula should I feed my baby?" "how well do these thermometers work?" And then when I try to help and say I'm not very familiar with the products since I don't have children I get a death glare.



Very few people in my store has kids or one in this century; I die whenever I hear can someone help a guest in babies? "NOKIDDIE can you go help them out? " No...

New moms and 1st time grandparents are the worse.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 31, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> "I don't have it on me, can you just give me the 5%?"



#nope


----------



## REDcardHell (Jul 31, 2017)

TTOG: Yes, I need to approve coupons at SCO, its to prevent coupon fraud. Yes, coupon fraud is a thing. 

Oh, you wanted to use the same coupon (same piece of paper) on two separate transactions? That would be coupon fraud. 

TTOG: I'm sorry you don't like the new SCO cameras. I understand that you don't like being filmed, but look up. See all those black dots on the ceiling? Those are cameras. You are being recorded throughout the entire store. The new cameras are just a reminder/deterrent, and you being irritated with them just proves their point. I literally have no control over the situation. Call corporate.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 1, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> One of the times I was backup cashiering a woman asked for no bags whatsoever.  Okay, cool, makes my life easier.  Turns out she had a ton of reusable bags and left them all in her car and was going to bag the stuff herself outside.  I offered to suspend the transaction so she could run outside and get them and get the 5¢ discount but she was in too much of a hurry for that.  She then asked if I could just give that discount based on her not using the plastic bags, and when I said I needed to actually use the bags to give the discount, she was "Why not?  It's the same thing."  Maybe it is, maybe it isn't, but I'm not going to give that discount with no reusable bags present unless someone with more power says to.



Yeah reminds me of the guest who bring 10 reusable *bags then want me to use them all even though they have 12 items so they can get the 5 cent discount


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Yeah reminds me of the guest who bring 10 reusable bakes then want me to use them all even though they have 12 items so they can get the 5 cent discount


This is one thing at my store guests do not care about. Out of the maybe 6 months I've worked, I've only had one guest remind me to give them the discount (I only remember to give it about half the time-- I usually remember after it's too late)


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is one thing at my store guests do not care about. Out of the maybe 6 months I've worked, I've only had one guest remind me to give them the discount (I only remember to give it about half the time-- I usually remember after it's too late)


You clearly don't live in CA.  People here went NUTS for months.  I haven't had to be on a lane in awhile, but from November until at least March or April, you knew that if you had to be on a lane, you were going to get yelled at. 
Personally, I love it.  It has saved my back.  People are too cheap to spend 10 cents for a bag, so I no longer have to bag anything.  It saves about 1000 bags a day too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

We don't charge for plastic, we only give the discount for reusable so maybe that's it.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 1, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  You are one fouled mouth bitch.  First you are so determined to be a bitch that you call foaming at the mouth angry and every time I tried to get a word in to find out what you want or why you are upset you talked over me, very angry.  Then when I finally get enough information during your verbal diarrhea  to know you want something to do with photos, I'm explaining about the self-service kiosk and you snarled understanding.  You ask if it's open, well I don't know if it's out of order or not, so I tell you I'm going to get someone on the line to help you.  I figure Guest Services would know as the machine is in their eyesight, and it gets your bitchy mouth out of my hair, but when I say I'm going to get someone on the line, you start screaming at me that I'm not allowed to transfer you since you are tired of being disconnected by the photo lab people.  What photo lab people?  And how did you connect by phone to the self-service kiosk?  And then you start railing about how the computer greeting on the phone is confusing and I need to fix it.  How can some little low-level person fix that?  Well at that point I'm done with you, you are just too mean.  I put you on hold, asked about the kiosk, and let you cool your heels for a bit.  When it cycled back, yeah I told you that I was still trying to find the information and put you back on hold, but I was pleasant about putting you on hold.  No need to start literally screaming during the few seconds it took me to put you back on hold.  The next time, I was calm enough to tell you the information but as soon as I got through the standard greeting you called me an "arrogant bitch" and accused me of doing it all for fun and hung up on me.  You know, other people cycle back that many times or more for legitimate reasons, no one else has been so vicious about cycling through.  I really hope you are so angry because you caught your husband with your best friend that morning, and if you didn't your nasty attitude is going to drive him there eventually.


Someone like that goes straight to the LOD in my store. We are not paid enough to deal with shot like that.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> People are too cheap to spend 10 cents for a bag, so I no longer have to bag anything



Yeah ours are five cents and it's funny watching people push stuff in their cart or struggling by hand.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 1, 2017)

Every time I ask someone if they want a bag and they say they'll just throw it in the cart my life gets extended by another 5 years. I hate bagging. I'm very good at it, just hate doing it. Slows down the process so much


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Yeah ours are five cents and it's funny watching people push stuff in their cart or struggling by hand.



Worst "guest" ever (pre bag charging):
10 items, 30 bags and two large bags.
Yes, triple bags.
Eventually, I refused to double bag light items and to triple bag any items.  If a "guest" asked why, I generally replied, "Because  it is wasteful."
Still employed. 
I have never seen an episode of hoarders where I did not pick out at least one Target bag.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> I have never seen an episode of hoarders where I did not pick out at least one Target bag.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Worst "guest" ever (pre bag charging):
> 10 items, 30 bags and two large bags.
> Yes, triple bags.
> Eventually, I refused to double bag light items and to triple bag any items.  If a "guest" asked why, I generally replied, "Because  it is wasteful."
> ...


no the worst are "here are all my reusable bags" and then won't hold the bags open so I have to hold and bag at the same time. best are "just hand me the items, I'll bag"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 1, 2017)

TTOG: You are not special just because you're using a scooter . You asked me to call someone for a carryout, so I did. However, the cart attendant didn't appear within 3 seconds, so you got agitated and started yelling at me to "Call him, right now."

Then while I was bagging your items, you asked that I put your milk in the bag and fill it with groceries, so I did. Less than a minute after I start, you start sighing loudly saying "Those look *really* heavy" but you told me to keep bagging.

When it came time to pay, you said you had trouble seeing and just whipped your card at me. I politely handed it back to you and came to the reader.

I insert the card and you snap at me "Well I could've done *that*. If I'd have known I wouldn't have made you come down here!"

 Ugh. By the time we were finished, I was about to lose it. Sorry for trying to help you out.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> no the worst are "here are all my reusable bags" and then won't hold the bags open so I have to hold and bag at the same time.


MY STORE.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 2, 2017)

TTOG: I used to work on ambulances and volunteer in the fire department. Do you want to know what I learned from that? Big vehicle beats little vehicle. So move your damn cart entering the dang aisle I was in so I can get this hugeashellpalletteofrepackagedfreight that is already 80% through the aisle to its destination. No, looking through me with dead eyes as if I don't exist isn't going to make me go away. Oh you want to know if I can go back? No. No I cannot. I fed you some bs reason as to why I LITERALLY couldn't but honestly I just didn't have the patience to deal with your impatience. Now, BEEP BEEP, get-out-the-way.


----------



## Zone (Aug 2, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> no the worst are "here are all my reusable bags" and then won't hold the bags open so I have to hold and bag at the same time. best are "just hand me the items, I'll bag"


If the bags have the little hang tab you can just attach it to the plastic bag rack on your register.

Also I <3 me some Bag Tetris. I get so bored at checklanes that I play Bag Tetris in my head to stave off the boredom. Sometimes I sing along too.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> Big vehicle beats little vehicle. So move your damn cart entering the dang aisle I was in so I can get this hugeashellpalletteofrepackagedfreight that is already 80% through the aisle to its destination.


She'd have been a grease spot in my store.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 3, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOG: I used to work on ambulances and volunteer in the fire department. Do you want to know what I learned from that? Big vehicle beats little vehicle. So move your damn cart entering the dang aisle I was in so I can get this hugeashellpalletteofrepackagedfreight that is already 80% through the aisle to its destination. No, looking through me with dead eyes as if I don't exist isn't going to make me go away. Oh you want to know if I can go back? No. No I cannot. I fed you some bs reason as to why I LITERALLY couldn't but honestly I just didn't have the patience to deal with your impatience. Now, BEEP BEEP, get-out-the-way.



I'm glad I'm in Minnesota... we'd automatically get offered to move out of our way and if we ask everyone smiles and says "OH you BETCHA!!!" or "ope sorry!"

Minnesota Nice tends to exist more than Minnesota Bad, but we still have plenty of people who still think the Confederate States of America exists.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 3, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Minnesota Nice tends to exist more than Minnesota Bad, but we still have plenty of people who still think the Confederate States of America exists.


Wait... they don't.... but I still see the flag waving on the back of trucks and plastered on rear windows, guess someone is gonna have to break it to them... #Warbetweenthestates #Neverforget


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 3, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Wait... they don't.... but I still see the flag waving on the back of trucks and plastered on rear windows, guess someone is gonna have to break it to them... #Warbetweenthestates #Neverforget



Lmao I love it, that was just a jab at the rednecks, the rednecks here aren't that unbareable if I am being honest. I'm Anti-Trump basically 100% of the way yet I still find a friend in a guy who's full conservative, pro-trump, hates illegals etc. As long as you can accept the difference and ignore it/don't let it get in the way, you can still make friends. At least that's how it is with me in minnesota, not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 3, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Lmao I love it, that was just a jab at the rednecks, the rednecks here aren't that unbareable if I am being honest. I'm Anti-Trump basically 100% of the way yet I still find a friend in a guy who's full conservative, pro-trump, hates illegals etc. As long as you can accept the difference and ignore it/don't let it get in the way, you can still make friends. At least that's how it is with me in minnesota, not sure about anywhere else.


I know what your saying, most of my family is from rural Georgia and I live in South Florida which has it's own type of redneck. Good people have their faults, and you can bust their chops sometimes.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 3, 2017)

TTOG: no, you don't get the $0.05 credit (x3) for not getting bags for your gallon of milk & 2-12 packs of soda.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Aug 4, 2017)

Dear guests with bags,
Please put them at the beginning of your stuff.  Having a belt crammed with groceries and your bags waaaayyyy at the end does me no good.  

To the guests who get it and hand me the bags, I thank you.  To the ones who don't, stop being dumbasses.

Thnx,
Your friendly Target tm


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 4, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Dear guests with bags,
> Please put them at the beginning of your stuff.  Having a belt crammed with groceries and your bags waaaayyyy at the end does me no good.
> 
> To the guests who get it and hand me the bags, I thank you.  To the ones who don't, stop being dumbasses.
> ...



I know!  When they bury the bags and I have no idea that they brought re-usable ones, I DO NOT unbag the plastic bags and re-pack everything.  Fuck that when I'm busy.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2017)

TTOG: 
me: "Hi, what can I get star-"
you: "Venti Pike, no room."
me: "-ted for you? One Pike...."
*sleeves a cup
you: "Do you at LEAST have any brewed?!"
me: "Sure do..."
*pours a Venti decaf
me: "Here ya go. Have a ni-"
*you grab the cup & walk off

Some mornings I go thru a LOT of decaf.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG:
> me: "Hi, what can I get star-"
> you: "Venti Pike, no room."
> me: "-ted for you? One Pike...."
> ...



That's just ordinary coffee, right?  How do you get away with putting decaf in the cup?  The only time I tried decaf, I spat it back in the cup because it tasted completely different from regular coffee.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 4, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> That's just ordinary coffee, right?  How do you get away with putting decaf in the cup?  The only time I tried decaf, I spat it back in the cup because it tasted completely different from regular coffee.



Joke?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> *you grab the cup & walk off



TTOtherG: You were sitting in my empty cafe, no line at the window, on your phone.
THEN you come up & ask me if your drink is ready.
??
You then tell me you ordered/paid for it on your phone & it said it would be ready at XX location.
I then tell YOU that we don't have 'on-line' ordering & that your drink is likely ready at the Starbucks about a mile down the road from us.
You said you wanted to pick it up 'here' because you were shopping here.
I asked if you could cancel your order but you couldn't & you didn't understand why I couldn't just 'give' you your drink here.
I said I'd be glad to fix you your drink but you would have to pay MY store, that I couldn't 'give' you a drink you hadn't paid for 'here' so you wandered off to get your drink.
Dude, there was NO ONE else here; WHY couldn't you just come to the counter 12 feet away to place your order?!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 4, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> That's just ordinary coffee, right?  How do you get away with putting decaf in the cup?  The only time I tried decaf, I spat it back in the cup because it tasted completely different from regular coffee.


I'm thinking these people get served a lot of decaf


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I'm thinking these people get served a lot of decaf


*walks to the back whistling nonchalantly while fetching another bag of decaf*


----------



## sito (Aug 5, 2017)

to that one guest who asked me if i could open up a lane.......


----------



## sito (Aug 5, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOG: I used to work on ambulances and volunteer in the fire department. Do you want to know what I learned from that? Big vehicle beats little vehicle. So move your damn cart entering the dang aisle I was in so I can get this hugeashellpalletteofrepackagedfreight that is already 80% through the aisle to its destination. No, looking through me with dead eyes as if I don't exist isn't going to make me go away. Oh you want to know if I can go back? No. No I cannot. I fed you some bs reason as to why I LITERALLY couldn't but honestly I just didn't have the patience to deal with your impatience. Now, BEEP BEEP, get-out-the-way.


this happens quit too often in market. we have to push a lot of pallets and flat beds out and people are ALWAYS. IN. THE. WAY. Or they tend to get in.the.way. our milk is on our backwall of market. so i push out the flatbed and i park it on an end cap and start to work it out and people always find a way to come in my area, mind you it's a small gap. ive had people run over me, hit me with their carts, ask me if i can move, etc etc. it's annoying.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 6, 2017)

sito said:


> this happens quit too often in market. we have to push a lot of pallets and flat beds out and people are ALWAYS. IN. THE. WAY. Or they tend to get in.the.way. our milk is on our backwall of market. so i push out the flatbed and i park it on an end cap and start to work it out and people always find a way to come in my area, mind you it's a small gap. ive had people run over me, hit me with their carts, ask me if i can move, etc etc. it's annoying.



I feel the same way, at least in Frozen Dairy our aisles are a whopping 9-10ft across. It's so nice, Dairy is smaller but by only a foot maybe, but the difference is noticeable. When I was working Market earlier last week I felt like I was fighting guests for space in the aisles and all I had was a three tier and/or a uboat, otherwise consumables isn't that bad.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 6, 2017)

TTOG:
Thanks for asking when you came in again how my birthday was.

TTOG 2: 
Thanks for smiling when I used my little bit of Tagalog knowledge.  You made my night.

TTOG3:
You are so cute, always asking when we are going to a have a pint.

TTOG4:
Thanks for telling me that funny story about how your parents were high when they named you.  I've told that story numerous times this week.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 6, 2017)

What's with all the people coming through my line with a cart and then leaving with their bags and leaving the cart at my register? I have never seen this before and suddenly like 8 people have done it in one week


----------



## sito (Aug 6, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I feel the same way, at least in Frozen Dairy our aisles are a whopping 9-10ft across. It's so nice, Dairy is smaller but by only a foot maybe, but the difference is noticeable. When I was working Market earlier last week I felt like I was fighting guests for space in the aisles and all I had was a three tier and/or a uboat, otherwise consumables isn't that bad.


ive taken out a uboat which are slimmer and easier for people to walk around but i still get hit with people's carts. the other day i was bent over one getting product and this lady and her kids literally just ram into me and im like tyring to not say anything and all she said was "oops." i wanted to kill somebody.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 6, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> What's with all the people coming through my line with a cart and then leaving with their bags and leaving the cart at my register? I have never seen this before and suddenly like 8 people have done it in one week


At least it wasn't a cartload of oversized appliances...I've had that one happen several times. Really people? Are you that lazy or just Stupid? (Probably both)


----------



## Greenie (Aug 7, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> What's with all the people coming through my line with a cart and then leaving with their bags and leaving the cart at my register? I have never seen this before and suddenly like 8 people have done it in one week



Happens 8 times an hour around here. Maybe not that often, but guests are just getting lazier and lazier.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 7, 2017)

Speaking of lazy customers, I had my first cashiering shift in a loooooooooong time and it was a long one. This lady comes in and says "paPER PLS" and I said "ok" and she said "papa bless!!" and so she proceeds to dump her entire cart of groceries onto the belt in no specific organizational manner and I had dish soap and produce, makeup with frozen goods etc vice versa, just grossly negligent if I happen to put two and two together, but I like being organized so when people get home it's easy.

at the end of her transaction she has two great big cooler bags just chock full of more frozen stuff and I'm like ".... okay, so this is how we have to be huh"

In the end, she helped me ring it all up, but my god was it a hassle. Took an extra two minutes I'm not sure I had, oh well. Her baby boy was really nice though, he was so mannered and sweet. I gave him a sticker and he'd never seen or felt one or been given one before and that was amazing. I'm a pretty manly guy, but that might of made my day.

But guests leaving their carts is normal for me, and I guess it's bad to say that. I had this guy just straight up acknowledge he had a cart there and just left it in the aisle... didn't set it aside or anything, he just looked at his cart sitting at the card reader, grabbed his shit and left after I wished him a good day lol, I hope he had a terrible day. The guest after him was agitated but I calmed her down. To be honest, she was pretty worked up and I wasn't even close to being that annoyed.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 7, 2017)

Yesterday I also had a lady tell me she was gonna never shop here at Target again because our counts were off on a clearly empty shelf for a product she wanted. Her reasoning? Amazon.

She comes into my lane and asks real quick if I can check to see if something's in stock, and she had taken a picture of the label and on the POS we have a mini-merch locate button to see what's on hand or in the back for an item, so I scanned the barcode she gave me from her picture and it said we had 6 in stock, but clearly we had none. I figured the counts were off just due to the computer, so I got my GSA to scan it with her mydevice and it said the same thing but we were clearly out of stock. So, that sucks. She wasn't really mad, she kind of just scowled us like a bunch of kids like it was our fault and let me ring her up with no more issues. Her parting thought? "This is okay... I won't need to be coming here anymore or for a long time because Amazon does things right (((((((" and I said "me too." and wished her a good night.

Okay, I mean it's kind of bad we have counts that are off in the store but she clearly came in just to bash us and basically play the game of which is better lol.


----------



## NPC (Aug 7, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Speaking of lazy customers, I had my first cashiering shift in a loooooooooong time and it was a long one. This lady comes in and says "paPER PLS" and I said "ok" and she said "*papa bless*!!" and so she proceeds to dump her entire cart of groceries onto the belt in no specific organizational manner and I had dish soap and produce, makeup with frozen goods etc vice versa, just grossly negligent if I happen to put two and two together, but I like being organized so when people get home it's easy.
> 
> at the end of her transaction she has two great big cooler bags just chock full of more frozen stuff and I'm like ".... okay, so this is how we have to be huh"
> 
> ...



Would have been great had she dropped this line as she left. "Great moves, keep it up, proud of you!" The least she could do.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 7, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Yesterday I also had a lady tell me she was gonna never shop here at Target again because our counts were off on a clearly empty shelf for a product she wanted. Her reasoning? Amazon.
> 
> She comes into my lane and asks real quick if I can check to see if something's in stock, and she had taken a picture of the label and on the POS we have a mini-merch locate button to see what's on hand or in the back for an item, so I scanned the barcode she gave me from her picture and it said we had 6 in stock, but clearly we had none. I figured the counts were off just due to the computer, so I got my GSA to scan it with her mydevice and it said the same thing but we were clearly out of stock. So, that sucks. She wasn't really mad, she kind of just scowled us like a bunch of kids like it was our fault and let me ring her up with no more issues. Her parting thought? "This is okay... I won't need to be coming here anymore or for a long time because Amazon does things right (((((()" and I said "me too." and wished her a good night.
> 
> Okay, I mean it's kind of bad we have counts that are off in the store but she clearly came in just to bash us and basically play the game of which is better lol.


Maybe people had them in their carts and hadn't checked out yet???


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 7, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Maybe people had them in their carts and hadn't checked out yet???


Not sure, the count was at 7 so not like 1 or 2 or anything.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Not sure, the count was at 7 so not like 1 or 2 or anything.



It takes some time for those things to update. You could have had 7 but the system hasn't updated. It isn't item sold, BAM, inventory changed.

Also, theft.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2017)

Greenie said:


> It takes some time for those things to update. You could have had 7 but the system hasn't updated. It isn't item sold, BAM, inventory changed.
> 
> Also, theft.


This.
Depending on time of day, all seven items could've sold & the count doesn't update 'til end of sales day so it's possible.
If it was something mentioned on Pintrest or some other site, that could've created a mini-run on it & Miss Entitlement could've shown up after the fact. 
Ya snooze, ya lose.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Depending on time of day, all seven items could've sold & the count doesn't update 'til end of sales day so it's possible.
> If it was something mentioned on Pintrest or some other site, that could've created a mini-run on it & Miss Entitlement could've shown up after the fact.
> Ya snooze, ya lose.



Interesting, I never actually learned about any of that in my store. So, maybe it is possible, to be fair I still have 0 idea what the item she wanted was, so no idea if it was in demand or something. BUT, moral of the story, this lady was a premeditated _SNOB_.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Depending on time of day, all seven items could've sold & the count doesn't update 'til end of sales day so it's possible.
> If it was something mentioned on Pintrest or some other site, that could've created a mini-run on it & Miss Entitlement could've shown up after the fact.
> Ya snooze, ya lose.



No one had ever officially told me that, but I figured it a possible reason.  I've often told guests that when the my device says we have a couple and they just absolutely can't be found that it's possible the item is in another guest's cart.

But then again, there was a time I was helping someone find an item that was for SFS and we just couldn't find it despite that little reader she had that was supposed to be able to locate items...until we started checking pants pockets in the area the reader said it was located.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Not sure, the count was at 7 so not like 1 or 2 or anything.


Sale items it BTS are usually sold quickly, so it's likely.


----------



## NKG (Aug 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Yesterday I also had a lady tell me she was gonna never shop here at Target again because our counts were off on a clearly empty shelf for a product she wanted. Her reasoning? Amazon.
> 
> She comes into my lane and asks real quick if I can check to see if something's in stock, and she had taken a picture of the label and on the POS we have a mini-merch locate button to see what's on hand or in the back for an item, so I scanned the barcode she gave me from her picture and it said we had 6 in stock, but clearly we had none. I figured the counts were off just due to the computer, so I got my GSA to scan it with her mydevice and it said the same thing but we were clearly out of stock. So, that sucks. She wasn't really mad, she kind of just scowled us like a bunch of kids like it was our fault and let me ring her up with no more issues. Her parting thought? "This is okay... I won't need to be coming here anymore or for a long time because Amazon does things right (((((()" and I said "me too." and wished her a good night.
> 
> Okay, I mean it's kind of bad we have counts that are off in the store but she clearly came in just to bash us and basically play the game of which is better lol.



That's why I tell Guests are system only  get updated daily. So those 6 items we had were sold today or stolen. Ill adjust our inventory would you like me to find another store or see if its available online?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> That's why I tell Guests are system only  get updated daily. So those 6 items we had were sold today or stolen. Ill adjust our inventory would you like me to find another store or see if its available online?


Yup at my store we just tell guests inventory at our and other stores that we check for them is accurate as of opening so people may have bought stuff since then.


----------



## Pale (Aug 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I'm a pretty manly guy


But, do you have the nickname "gimli" like I do?




I have that nickname given I'm heavily bearded with red hair and I tend to be playfully aggressive.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 9, 2017)

But, do you have a huge AX?


----------



## Shoomm (Aug 9, 2017)

me: "Hi, what can I get for you this evening?"
guest lady: "Just a medium fountain drink."
---normal transaction ensues---
me: "The cups are in between the machines right over there."
guest's husband: "_What just happened??_"
me: "...I'm sorry...?"
guest's husband: "I ordered a medium coffee!"

_You _tell _me _what just happened, because hell if I can figure it out. You were standing right there. _Your wife _very clearly stated that she wanted a medium fountain drink. _You _didn't say anything until the transaction was finished. Neither I nor anyone else working with me heard you order anything at all. Seriously, if you're going to try and pull a fast one, at least put some effort into it. The quickest way to piss me off is gaslighting, and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 9, 2017)

Shm82 said:


> me: "Hi, what can I get for you this evening?"
> guest lady: "Just a medium fountain drink."
> ---normal transaction ensues---
> me: "The cups are in between the machines right over there."
> ...



Might want to change your name to the decafeinator


----------



## HLN13 (Aug 9, 2017)

*5-6 year old girl is trying to figure out where a backpack she picked off the peghook goes*
Mom: 'They have people for that!'
*Proceeds to rip the backpack out of her hand and throws it on the ground*

Like... really? How childish can you be?


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 9, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> *5-6 year old girl is trying to figure out where a backpack she picked off the peghook goes*
> Mom: 'They have people for that!'
> *Proceeds to rip the backpack out of her hand and throws it on the ground*
> 
> Like... really? How childish can you be?


That is mom of the year right there. Hopefully the kid doesn't turn onto a brat.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Aug 9, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> That is mom of the year right there. Hopefully the kid doesn't turn onto a brat.


 That is when I pick up said item with a loud sigh right in front of them. And sorta under my breath I'm like "Really?)


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 9, 2017)

This didn't happen at Target, but I knew a woman, pretty decent woman, and she talked about how if her kids acted up while shopping and kept going after a warning, she'd leave the cart and immediately take them home and sentence them to chores.  All I could think was wondering how much cold stuff she basically vandalized and would have to be thrown out because the cart was just left sitting there.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 9, 2017)

TTOG - I knew you were up to something when you came threw my line, buying multiple bottles of detergent, and only speaking Spanish. (I am probably one of the whitest looking girls at our store and we have MULTIPLE spanish-speaking cashiers and TMs). The look on your face when you tried to use like 16 coupons and I told you in clear Spanish that I am only able to take 4 of your coupons and translated the fine print on the coupon for you was priceless. She was just like "...oh." Lmao 4 years of Spanish in high school came in clutch


----------



## HRZone (Aug 9, 2017)

Marvin Martian said:


> That is when I pick up said item with a loud sigh right in front of them. And sorta under my breath I'm like "Really?)



I would have told the kid thank you for caring and not wanting to leave a mess for someone else to have to clean up. Passive aggression is a beautiful thing when used correctly.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 9, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I would have told the kid thank you for caring and not wanting to leave a mess for someone else to have to clean up. Passive aggression is a beautiful thing when used correctly.


Exactly. The trick is being super perky. What are they gonna do "a ™ was too nice to me?" 

Maybe bend down to kids eye level and thank them and offer a sticker.


----------



## Pale (Aug 9, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> But, do you have a huge AX?


This triggers me!





My axe is a perfectly normal size.


----------



## Pale (Aug 9, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao 4 years of Spanish in high school came in clutch


Wait till they speak in a less common language like german, that's when it gets fun.
Nicht unter meiner aufsicht.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 9, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Wait till they speak in a less common language like german, that's when it gets fun.
> Nicht unter meiner aufsicht.



Or sign language like me. Lol but I only see then around holidays and they're always nice.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 10, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or sign language like me. Lol but I only see then around holidays and they're always nice.



I should really learn ASL, I'm actually moderately-severe hard of hearing and there are surprisingly a ton of deaf workers that work on the floor and they all know ASL and I only really know how to say hi, bye, or when I'm going on break or they are by motioning breaking a stick. I might go deaf one day and I hope I don't so I try to use ear protection wherever I can around loud noises to protect my rather fragile state of hearing, but in case I ever do I should learn ASL... I should learn anyways.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I should really learn ASL, I'm actually moderately-severe hard of hearing and there are surprisingly a ton of deaf workers that work on the floor and they all know ASL and I only really know how to say hi, bye, or when I'm going on break or they are by motioning breaking a stick. I might go deaf one day and I hope I don't so I try to use ear protection wherever I can around loud noises to protect my rather fragile state of hearing, but in case I ever do I should learn ASL... I should learn anyways.




I recommend it.
Most cities and large towns have Deaf/HOH centers that offer the classes for free or at minimal cost.
Even if you aren't going deaf it's a good skill to have.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 10, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I should really learn ASL, I'm actually moderately-severe hard of hearing and there are surprisingly a ton of deaf workers that work on the floor and they all know ASL and I only really know how to say hi, bye, or when I'm going on break or they are by motioning breaking a stick. I might go deaf one day and I hope I don't so I try to use ear protection wherever I can around loud noises to protect my rather fragile state of hearing, but in case I ever do I should learn ASL... I should learn anyways.



Try www.signingsavvy.com. I went through an interpreter training program and that's what we used. It's a pretty good place to start.



commiecorvus said:


> I recommend it.
> Most cities and large towns have Deaf/HOH centers that offer the classes for free or at minimal cost.
> Even if you aren't going deaf it's a good skill to have.



This. Alot of places even have deaf nights out.. if there's an interpreter training program nearby theyll do dinners as well and even if you know basic ASL and have to write a little bit they'd understand. If you ask around they'd set you up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOG: pwople like you are the precise reason parenting classes exist. Your devil spawn were screaming, running the cart into other customers, and TOTALLY out of control and you did NOTHING but ask "what can you do? They're going stir crazy because school is starting soon..." Oh, I don't know, maybe tell them to STOP or you'll beat their asses? I'll tell you what you absolutely do NOT do.....reward their barbaric behavior with toys!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOFamily:
It's really sweet that when I was distracted by another guest you all thought to help by putting away all the plus size clothes you dragged in there. I had thought you were taking them all and didn't see you all putting them back. You all really were a joy to be around when bringing in all those items to your family member, you were so cheerful. Next time please put them on the bar; it took me longer to zone than it would have to put them away initially.


----------



## goingto4 (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOG: I don't see how you "didn't realize the equipment (the Wave)" was in front of you when we had cones surrounding it, I was directing people around it, and it was beeping. Thankfully you realized it was there at the last moment otherwise that would have been the most hilarious incident report to date.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 11, 2017)

People have now started leaving their cart in the middle of SCO? Just straight up taking their things and walking away from it? What is happening? Who decided that this was okay?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Who decided that this was okay?


I don't know but I'd LOVE to bitch-slap them all the way to the cart area.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2017)

TTOG: You accused my meek-as-a-mouse little barista of being loud & rude then got angry when I expressed surprise.
Tell me why I should disregard my coworker whom I'm worked with for two years over a bombastic bitch trolling for a free drink?
TTOtherG: Thank you for stepping up & calling first guest out on her bullshit; your next drink is on me.


----------



## Streetdate (Aug 12, 2017)

TTOG: I know you were being playful by telling me "No!" when I said "excuse me" while I was trying to squeeze by while stocking BTS today. But with it being tax free AND the last weekend before school starts...do. not. f. with. me.


----------



## blackpink (Aug 13, 2017)

TTOG: I had to try really hard to be as polite as possible when you asked me if Target had gift wrapping services, and then gave me a look like you expected me to do it. 
As far as I know, no we don't. Gift wrap and bags are down over that way, you self entitled princess.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 13, 2017)

TTOG: A little goes a long way. Thanks for fumigating out my lane and making it smell like floral death for half an hour


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 13, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: A little goes a long way. Thanks for fumigating out my lane and making it smell like floral death for half an hour



Gross! Here's a gas mask.


----------



## MoreForLess (Aug 13, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> People have now started leaving their cart in the middle of SCO? Just straight up taking their things and walking away from it? What is happening? Who decided that this was okay?


Oh, they do this in front of our guest service desk and it irritates me to no end, because guess what they have to walk by when they leave? That’s right - the carts.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 13, 2017)

TTOG: It's raining out, *all* the carts are wet. Whining that "It's gross" and you'll "Wait for a dry one." Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> you'll "Wait for a dry one."


Surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre!
How 'bout next Tuesday?


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 13, 2017)

TTOG: You are an asshole. Anyone with functioning eyeballs knows I would have difficulty with carts right now and I'm trying to keep an eye on a dozen people around me. You had no right to touch a three tier cart, much less raise the top upright. And when the noise of metal screeching alerted me, to look me in the eye and say "I didn't like it where it was"....yeah, asshole. And to stare right at me as I'm struggling to lower it without hurting myself, yeah, you clearly get your kicks pulling wings off of butterflies.  Sadist.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 13, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: It's raining out, *all* the carts are wet. Whining that "It's gross" and you'll "Wait for a dry one." Yeah, good luck with that.



Where I live that could be a nine month wait.. Cause that is how many months of the year we get regular rain.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 13, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Where I live that could be a nine month wait.. Cause that is how many months of the year we get regular rain.


Yep, it'll be a week or so in my area. Not to mention, our cart attendants were way behind due to the rain+ Sunday traffic.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 14, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Where I live that could be a nine month wait.. Cause that is how many months of the year we get regular rain.


We have the opposite problem. No rain for months and the carts get pretty disgusting.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 14, 2017)

It always bugged me how the cart attendant has to wipe carts for people. They should wipe their own carts.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 14, 2017)

HRZone said:


> It always bugged me how the cart attendant has to wipe carts for people. They should wipe their own carts.


Just proves how far we've fallen as a society. People expect everything to be done for them. Even with spills (sometimes). A guest *knows they spilled, yet will slink off pretending like nothing happened and not alert someone to it.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 14, 2017)

HRZone said:


> It always bugged me how the cart attendant has to wipe carts for people. They should wipe their own carts.



I have always believed we should charge a quarter for a cart and you get that back when you return it. Like they do up north.. You never see carts loose in a parking lot up north..


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 15, 2017)

TTOG: I heard you and your kids repeating "policia" over and over. I know very, very little Spanish, but you definitely got my attention. Not a good way to try and steal something, if that's what you were trying to do.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 16, 2017)

TTOG: If I had been gay, you would have gotten a kiss. I overheard you telling your daughter in Food Avenue "Clean that mess up. Just because people work here doesn't mean that you leave your mess for them to clean up. You clean it up."

TTOG on the same day: You came close to a kiss too. Your son played with the service phone and when I checked to see who called for help and hung up, saw him near the phone and said to you that I thought he was messing with the phone, you said "Are you playing with the phone???" "No." "I know you did. You quit playing with that phone right now. Get over here and keep your hands off stuff."


----------



## NPC (Aug 16, 2017)

Here are just some lines I heard when I made the mistake to go shop Back-to-School after work...

*MOM:* "You don't have a bible? Waaaat happened to the one I gave you, Jeremiah?!!!"
*KID:* "Ahhhhdunnno"

-----------------------------

*MOM TO HER 7 YEAR OLD*: "YOU DON'T NEED THAT! LOOK AT THE CALORIES!!! 
*SON REPLIES:* "Well it's less than your stuff!!!" 
_Now was the son talking about her coffee or her alcohol?_

I thought I had more, but I guess these are the only ones I remember well enough to quote. All I know, is school started this week for a lot of people, and everyone shopped last minute of course. All the suburban moms were practically sweating martinis and valium.


----------



## lmd19 (Aug 17, 2017)

TTOG: Please don't yell at me for taking too long doing a WIC purchase when I turned off my lane light yet you still decided to get in my line even though 4 other registers were open


----------



## Pale (Aug 17, 2017)

TTOG: No, just no. Don't try to tell me something is on clearance when I know it's not on clearance because I fucking set that endcap earlier this week. The clearance sticker was obviously ripped off of something because the price was completely offbeat for what you tried buying. You started to get bitchy when I said that that isn't on clearance so you wanted the LOD, gladly, that way I could walk away while you bitch her out. And my LOD goes ahead and gives her the fucking item for clearance price anyways... I fucking hate how soft and "guest-experience oriented" this company has become.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I fucking hate how soft and "guest-experience oriented" this company has become.


Which is why they keep doing it. If T would get tough the scammers would stop and with no loss to business. Sadly corp doesn't get many things including this


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: No, just no. Don't try to tell me something is on clearance when I know it's not on clearance because I fucking set that endcap earlier this week. The clearance sticker was obviously ripped off of something because the price was completely offbeat for what you tried buying. You started to get bitchy when I said that that isn't on clearance so you wanted the LOD, gladly, that way I could walk away while you bitch her out. And my LOD goes ahead and gives her the fucking item for clearance price anyways... I fucking hate how soft and "guest-experience oriented" this company has become.


same thing happened at my store the other day, GSTL denied it and wouldn't hear anything from the guest.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 18, 2017)

I start work at 2, so I have no guests to complain about yet, but I'm sure I will after tonight lmao.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> . And my LOD goes ahead and gives her the fucking item for clearance price anyways... I fucking hate how soft and "guest-experience oriented" this company has become.



Not even the company. Your lod blows. It's one thing to honor a posted price. A clearance ticket will show it was the wrong item. Shame on your lod


----------



## NPC (Aug 18, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTOG: No, just no. Don't try to tell me something is on clearance when I know it's not on clearance because I fucking set that endcap earlier this week. The clearance sticker was obviously ripped off of something because the price was completely offbeat for what you tried buying. You started to get bitchy when I said that that isn't on clearance so you wanted the LOD, gladly, that way I could walk away while you bitch her out. And my LOD goes ahead and gives her the fucking item for clearance price anyways... I fucking hate how soft and "guest-experience oriented" this company has become.



Your LOD is weak. I've lied so many times that "they're in a meeting, do you still want the item or not?"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 18, 2017)

TTOG: Clearly you were drunk when you came through my lane.. and at the end of the transaction you asked if I was off soon, winked at me, and asked if I need a ride home.. hell no. Take your grubby drunk old man ass home. Gross.


----------



## Targetpirate (Aug 19, 2017)

To all those guests that keep calling wanting solar eclipse glasses and don't believe me when I tell you we don't have them yes I'm hoarding them in the stockroom because I want you to miss the eclipse!  Its not like only days away and you didn't know it was happening you should have gotten yours sooner like EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 19, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> To all those guests that keep calling wanting solar eclipse glasses and don't believe me when I tell you we don't have them yes I'm hoarding them in the stockroom because I want you to miss the eclipse!  Its not like only days away and you didn't know it was happening you should have gotten yours sooner like EVERYONE ELSE.


Same here, tell'em to quit being a bunch of namby pambies and stare down that eclipsed sun with their naked eyes, it only hurts for a little while. I'm tired of these weak-willed entitled babies crying about "safety precautions". Tell lil' Johnny if he wants to see that eclispe then he needs go back in time a few months, get a job, and buy those damn glasses himself!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 19, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Same here, tell'em to quit being a bunch of namby pambies and stare down that eclipsed sun with their naked eyes, it only hurts for a little while. I'm tired of these weak-willed entitled babies crying about "safety precautions". Tell lil' Johnny if he wants to see that eclispe then he needs go back in time a few months, get a job, and buy those damn glasses himself!


You can actually permenetly damage your retinas if you look without glasses. I 100% agree anyone who wanted to see it should have gotten their glasses already but saying someone doesn't need glasses is very dangerous.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2017)

In this case "safety precautions" are real. I also was lax, so I understand why they are looking. I've only had a couple guests say anything other than "thank you, bye" though, most know they likely won't find something.

Target should have planned better for this though. Had they ordered an adequate amount they could have made mad money off of this. The number of calls I'm getting is equal to Fire Sticks and NES's calls during the holidays.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 19, 2017)

Admittedlty, this was pretty rude of me, but still. Come on now.

Guest: "You work here?"
HLG: *doesnt say a word, points to my name tag with one hand, points to the "TARGET SECURITY" badge on my shirt with the other*
Guest: *stares at name tag in silence*
Guest: *continues to stare at nametag*
Guest: "So.. no?"
HLG: "Dear god. What do you need help with?"

Also, just for some context I'm normally happy to help a guest. Just had a shitty day and was in a bit of a mood at the time.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can actually permenetly damage your retinas if you look without glasses. I 100% agree anyone who wanted to see it should have gotten their glasses already but saying someone doesn't need glasses is very dangerous.





Jenna120 said:


> In this case "safety precautions" are real. I also was lax, so I understand why they are looking. I've only had a couple guests say anything other than "thank you, bye" though, most know they likely won't find something.
> 
> Target should have planned better for this though. Had they ordered an adequate amount they could have made mad money off of this. The number of calls I'm getting is equal to Fire Sticks and NES's calls during the holidays.


Who says you need these glasses? Fake news sources like CNN, MSNBC, Huffpost, that's who! Also the liars at those governement agencies, NASA and NOAA. Don't be fooled, it's all part of the plan to fake an alien invasion. Those glasses are Real 3D glasses that will enhance the government's special sky projector screens!


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 19, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Who says you need these glasses? Fake news sources like CNN, MSNBC, Huffpost, that's who! Also the liars those governement agencies, NASA and NOAA. Don't be fooled, it's all part of the plan to fake an alien invasion. Those glasses are Real 3D glasses that will enhance the government's special sky projector screens!



Did you forget the sarcasm font, I hope?


----------



## Targetpirate (Aug 19, 2017)

I work with a few aliens!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 19, 2017)

TTOG. All you have to do is call the number on the back of your credit card to ask for a new one. No, we do not have temporary credit cards at GS. Do not give me the empty threat of losing your business. I saw you walking out of the store with your cart full.


----------



## NPC (Aug 19, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Who says you need these glasses? Fake news sources like CNN, MSNBC, Huffpost, that's who! Also the liars at those governement agencies, NASA and NOAA. Don't be fooled, it's all part of the plan to fake an alien invasion. Those glasses are Real 3D glasses that will enhance the government's special sky projector screens!



And in normal TBR fashion, let's see how many people take this seriously and enlighten us with their vast scientific knowledge that isn't totally obvious, common sense, just so they can feel useful for a sec. /salty rant


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 19, 2017)

TTOG, Sorry I lied to you about not having any more of the coffee you wanted, there was a few boxes in the back. It was close to closing, and I was behind on my zone/reshop cause I had to help push for another workcenter. I did help your wife find the vaccum you wanted on the sales floor though, if only it was in the back you would have been sippin' your joe this mornin'...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 20, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can actually permenetly damage your retinas if you look without glasses. I 100% agree anyone who wanted to see it should have gotten their glasses already but saying someone doesn't need glasses is very dangerous.


You _can, _but it's all dependent on where you are in relation to it, how long, and when you look at it. I did it back in 1979 and had no permanent damage to my eyes.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 20, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> You _can, _but it's all dependent on where you are in relation to it, how long, and when you look at it. I did it back in 1979 and had no permanent damage to my eyes.



If I learned anything in earth science classes, you can look at the sun with no glasses or filters/lens when the moon engulfs the whole sun and you see the Sun's corona, and the entire sky light up with stars that haven't been visible since 1979. As a science guy, lots of people at my store don't really care for the whole thing, but as someone who's interest commonly spikes in the name of astronomy, a solar eclipse is definitely something I want to witness. I'll be only getting a partial eclipse, so I won't be able to witness it in it's totality anyways, but it'd be cool. Sucks is that I work until 11:30 tomorrow a little over an hour or so after it eclipses lol, sad.


----------



## NKG (Aug 20, 2017)

Ttog-

No we cant honor Staples BRAND composition notebooks. Yes I am aware we carry composition notebooks that look exactly the same but not the same thing. Ok Im walking away now since your still convinced we do.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 20, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> No we cant honor Staples BRAND composition notebooks. Yes I am aware we carry composition notebooks that look exactly the same but not the same thing. Ok Im walking away now since your still convinced we do.


I had a guest wanting to adjust the price of a pair of shoes she swore were on clearance but rang full price. I asked to see the shoes and they were the same brand, different shoe.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 20, 2017)

TTOG - I _can not _wait to "hear from your lawyer" because "me" filming you using the SCO (like I personally put the monitors there just to watch you or something) is an "invasion of privacy". Not like there's 100s of cameras all around the store filming your every move or something.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 20, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG - I _can not _wait to "hear from your lawyer" because "me" filming you using the SCO (like I personally put the monitors there just to watch you or something) is an "invasion of privacy". Not like there's 100s of cameras all around the store filming your every move or something.



Don't like it, don't shop here


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 21, 2017)

TToReseller

lmaooooo get fucking wrecked 

So my TL is still pretty new, been here like... under 2 months? So a lot of the resellers haven't met him yet. So for our most recent iTunes card sale my TL was at the boat covering me and I come back and he tells me a reseller just tried to argue with him about iTunes cards. Reseller was like "you're new you don't know, get me a manager" and he told him "I am the manager of this department" 

so the reseller huffs off and a few minutes later the phone rings and my TL picks it up for me (still got dat phone anxiety) and you can tell he's trying so hard not to laugh and when he hangs up the phone tells me that was guest services and the reseller actually went up there to try and call my TL out because he didn't believe he was a manager 

man I wish I got to see which reseller it was so I can silently laugh at them every time they come in again


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 22, 2017)

*Guest:* *sighs And waves RedCard at me* Is there a simpler way to do this? Like without a pin?
*Me:* With a RedCard, unfortunately there's not...
*Guest:* Well, can you do something about that? Because I hate---see, my bank charges me every time I use it. So is there a simpler way to do this?
*Me:* *Rolling eyes internally* No sir, there's no other way unless you use another form of payment
*Guest:* *sighs again* Well, I'll do this but I don't like doing it. You tell your manager somebody doesn't like doing this OK?
*Me:* OK, have a nice day

Sure,I'll tell my boss that you "Don't like it" but they're just going to laugh.

A couple suggestions: 1. If you hate using the card that much, why use it or even have a Red in the first place? 2. Switch banks.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 23, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> *Guest:* *sighs And waves RedCard at me* Is there a simpler way to do this? Like without a pin?
> *Me:* With a RedCard, unfortunately there's not...
> *Guest:* Well, can you do something about that? Because I hate---see, my bank charges me every time I use it. So is there a simpler way to do this?
> *Me:* *Rolling eyes internally* No sir, there's no other way unless you use another form of payment
> ...



Man I'd love to see him try to use an actual bank card.


----------



## NPC (Aug 23, 2017)

I want to take all the guests I hate, lock them up together in a room, and give them one simple task to complete together as a group. Like, I dunno, building a tent or something like that. Then I'll watch them destroy themselves trying to complete that one simple task because all the guests I hate are either complete idiots or total scum.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 23, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> *Guest:* *sighs And waves RedCard at me* Is there a simpler way to do this? Like without a pin?
> *Me:* With a RedCard, unfortunately there's not...
> *Guest:* Well, can you do something about that? Because I hate---see, my bank charges me every time I use it. So is there a simpler way to do this?
> *Me:* *Rolling eyes internally* No sir, there's no other way unless you use another form of payment
> ...


Wait... are they complaining that they are spending money and then their bank takes it out of their account? Or does their bank charge them a fee for essentially writing a check (which also doesn't make sense)?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 23, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> I want to take all the guests I hate, lock them up together in a room, and give them one simple task to complete together as a group. Like, I dunno, building a tent or something like that. Then I'll watch them destroy themselves trying to complete that one simple task because all the guests I hate are either complete idiots or total scum.


"Here mice, find the cheese!" At which point I lose all faith in science (aka humanity in this case) as I watch them blindly run into walls.


Leo47 said:


> Wait... are they complaining that they are spending money and then their bank takes it out of their account? Or does their bank charge them a fee for essentially writing a check (which also doesn't make sense)?


I have no idea Leo, that didn't make sense to me either. I've heard of fees for not keeping a minimum balance and of course overdraft fees, but never for spending money every time a card is used, but that's what they made it sound like. I mean unless their account isn't n great shape, in which case why are you shopping. Odd.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 23, 2017)

TTOG:  

No, you may not have change for a 20 when said 20 came out of your bra.   There's a reason why there's no People of Target website so you can march your skanky ass on down to Walmart for change, you WalCreature.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 23, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> No, you may not have change for a 20 when said 20 came out of your bra.   There's a reason why there's no People of Target website so you can march your skanky ass on down to Walmart for change, you WalCreature.



Damn I need to bleach my hands just reading that.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2017)

I have HAD IT with these fucking vendors.

"My system says you sell this"

No bitch we dont sell your shitty bagged cereal fuck off. It just reset.

"Other targets have it"

Get the fuck out of my store


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I have HAD IT with these fucking vendors.
> 
> "My system says you sell this"
> 
> ...


Sounds like malt o meal. My malt o meal chick is also a complete bitch. If I see her I do the walk walk slide to get away.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 24, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> "Here mice, find the cheese!" At which point I lose all faith in science (aka humanity in this case) as I watch them blindly run into walls.
> 
> I have no idea Leo, that didn't make sense to me either. I've heard of fees for not keeping a minimum balance and of course overdraft fees, but never for spending money every time a card is used, but that's what they made it sound like. I mean unless their account isn't n great shape, in which case why are you shopping. Odd.


Some "free" checking accounts only allow a certain number of transactions per month. If you go over, you get charged a service fee. I've also seen them charge a "transaction fee" for an "out-of-network" transaction because it's not a visa. Didn't believe it until a guest brought in her statement to show us!


----------



## lovecats (Aug 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Wait... are they complaining that they are spending money and then their bank takes it out of their account? Or does their bank charge them a fee for essentially writing a check (which also doesn't make sense)?


I know some banks do charge a fee.  They consider it to be out of network .  My credit union never does.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 25, 2017)

To All Guests: Whatever price that came up when an item was scanned is the price that it is. I could not care less that the sign said differently or that it was on sale or something. OBVIOUSLY the item was either in the wrong place or you read the sign wrong (the most likely culprit). And both of those are not my problem. I can't even fathom being so entitled that I would DEMAND a price change on something purely because I just thought it would be something else. Every time something is more expensive than I thought I go "oh. That sucks. Whatever" or if I can't afford it "is it okay if i actually don't get that one instead?" This drives me NUTS that people have the AUDACITY to ask me to change a price. Who do you even think you are?

Disclaimer: if it's less than $10 I always change it without argument and do so with a smile on my face but it still makes me so angry on the inside to do it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Every time something is more expensive than I thought I go "oh. That sucks. Whatever" or if I can't afford it "is it okay if i actually don't get that one instead?


Same 100%.

to be fair esp. on a sunday sometimes a few sale signs don't get taken down but I still agree with you I would never ask for a price change.

I had one woman the backpack was $16.99... she said "oh on the shelf it said $16.19, you need to change it"


----------



## Baermey (Aug 26, 2017)

To the angry guest thats always in at 8 on the dot. Please stop coming to us, asking if we work there, when were obviously unloading and then complaining that we are:
1: in your way (whilst stocking an item, and we moved as much as possible to not be)
2: not working fast enough (while we are practically running)
3: not walmart
4: rude (whilst we're smiling and being as polite as we can be after being up since 3)
5: we arent such and such team member

Or alternatively complaing to us about someyhing not being in stock

Everyday, i swear. I love target, but just this one guest, yeesh... most of them are great, but there just these few, that we all hate


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2017)

Baermey said:


> I love target, but just this one guest, yeesh


Some people, you try to get on their good side, only to discover they don't HAVE one.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 26, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care if you "saw the ad online already," the sale doesn't start until TOMORROW, so no, I'm not giving you the sale price early. You can show it to me on your phone all you want, it clearly states "week of 8/27-9/2." Come back tomorrow and I'll be happy to honor the sale price.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 27, 2017)

TTOG: Sorry I seemingly ruined your day when I told you that I couldn't look up your Red Card for you. You then asked if the SD could look it up. I again told you no and you said in reply: "So *nobody* can?", gave me a dirty look and stopped communicating with me for the remainder of your transaction.
Instead, you grabbed your bags, and walked up to the GSTL and asked her the same question. She told you the same thing I had like 2 minutes ago. You said "Oh." and walked out.

I get it, you want to save $$, we all do; but is it really that big of a deal that you need to get all worked up? No. Your purchase wasn't even that expensive. It would've saved you like a dollar and change at most. 

Some people.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2017)

TTOG: Sorry we couldn't price match your produce but we have policy to follow.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Some "free" checking accounts only allow a certain number of transactions per month. If you go over, you get charged a service fee. I've also seen them charge a "transaction fee" for an "out-of-network" transaction because it's not a visa. Didn't believe it until a guest brought in her statement to show us!


 You're right, I had forgotten that I once had a checking account that charged for every check written.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2017)

TTOG: no, you don't save 5% "anymore" by using your Target card for your rxs....no, you didn't when we were Target....no, I can't take off the $0.05 because you aren't taking a bag....no, we never did that for prescriptions, either....you have keys to a Range Rover and you're haggling with me over a damn $1.25 prescription?!?!?! Kindly go fornicate with yourself using a sharp object....I had a lady 30 minutes ago crying on the phone to her ex because she couldn't afford their son's medicine and the asshole wouldn't help her (yes, I made sure she got it....when she walked away, an "anonymous Good Samaritan" paid for it)


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Sorry I seemingly ruined your day when I told you that I couldn't look up your Red Card for you. You then asked if the SD could look it up. I again told you no and you said in reply: "So *nobody* can?", gave me a dirty look and stopped communicating with me for the remainder of your transaction.
> Instead, you grabbed your bags, and walked up to the GSTL and asked her the same question. She told you the same thing I had like 2 minutes ago. You said "Oh." and walked out.
> 
> I get it, you want to save $$, we all do; but is it really that big of a deal that you need to get all worked up? No. Your purchase wasn't even that expensive. It would've saved you like a dollar and change at most.
> ...



I always explain data breach, it sucks we don't have access to that data but it also means hackers don't either.. That usually shuts their asses up..


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2017)

I was ringing someone up who was on their phone the entire time (I love this actually, I hate talking to people) and after I gave her the receipt and started on the next guest she comes back up to me and literally shouts (still on the phone) "EXCUSE ME MA'AM! THESE SHIRTS WERE SUPPOSED TO BE ON SALE!!!!!" I literally was like "okay...? I can't do anything about it go to guest service" and turned back to the other guest lol I really don't know what she expected me to do???? Me and the other guest made fun of her after she left lol like that's what happens when you don't pay attention to your surroundings you imbecile

Edit: also they obviously weren't on sale if they didn't ring up at a sale price! Use common sense please!


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2017)

Also shoutout to the lady who didn't even let me finish saying hi before she said "I would like to apply for a credit card"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 29, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Also shoutout to the lady who didn't even let me finish saying hi before she said "I would like to apply for a credit card"


That's not completely bad though, as it saves you the spiel lol. I had a couple that came through my line and before I could even get to 5%, they were both like "We want to sign up!"


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 29, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> That's not completely bad though, as it saves you the spiel lol. I had a couple that came through my line and before I could even get to 5%, they were both like "We want to sign up!"


Oh yeah I was totally like that's so great! I wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic or that I was upset lmao I was like thank you Jesus


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 29, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oh yeah I was totally like that's so great! I wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic or that I was upset lmao I was like thank you Jesus


If only they could all be like that lol. I get even more excited when I don't have to instruct them on every single step. I had an older guest become so flustered by having to re-enter her info that she completely forgot her address and Social, despite having entered it like a minute earlier.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 29, 2017)

When you price challenge Every. Single. Item. On your receipt, you better believe we are checking the items on the floor for said prices. 

And NO I am not just giving it to you for the cheaper, yet incorrect price because you had to "waste time on waiting" for the price check. 

I know we've had this same exact scenario happen before with you, lady. I know you think you're smart challenging every item by less than $5, but you really aren't.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oh yeah I was totally like that's so great! I wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic or that I was upset lmao I was like thank you Jesus


I think everyone knew what you meant....no need to explain. I think everyone feels the same


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2017)

TTOG: sorry I couldn't sign you up for a red card, but was happy to walk you up front to a newbie and help her get her first.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2017)

Greenie said:


> I know we've had this same exact scenario happen before with you, lady. I know you think you're smart challenging every item by less than $5, but you really aren't.


Used to have a guest that did this.
The GSTL said meh, she's still within the threshold of empowerment until AP pulled the last couple receipts & saw how much overall she was challenging so he was ready for her the next time she came in.
He eventually ran her off to another store.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 29, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oh yeah I was totally like that's so great! I wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic or that I was upset lmao I was like thank you Jesus



Amen.

Shout out to the Guest who replied, "Sure, why not?" when I asked him if he wanted to get a Red Card.  Hell yes.  I had that application started so damn fast.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 29, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> That's not completely bad though, as it saves you the spiel lol. I had a couple that came through my line and before I could even get to 5%, they were both like "We want to sign up!"


lol I would have started two separate applications for each of them


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 30, 2017)

TToG

listen here you lil shit 9am is too damn early for your needlessly bitchy attitude 

you asked where batteries are and i said "g1, that way" and pointed there was literally 0 need to walk away muttering to yourself "all you needed to say was g1" in the most obviously rude ass fucking tone you had

to most guests g1 isn't going to mean a direction to them, i could not tell you the amount of times people still can't find the ink after i say "g23" and point in the direction all your crusty ass had to do was say thanks and walk off but nah

square the fuck up i am way too bitter about you i will fight you in the parking lot


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 30, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> listen here you lil shit 9am is too damn early for your needlessly bitchy attitude
> 
> ...


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2017)

TTOG: No, our Starbucks doesn't carry gluten-free breakfast sandwiches. 
No, most of our pastries aren't gluten-free either but some of our snacks are.
Yes, the standalone Starbucks DO carry gluten-free options but we're only a franchise.
Yes, more & more places are increasing their gluten-free options but I do NOT have ANY influence to compel SB corp to start offering gluten-free options at franchises.
I suggested that YOU, the guest would make a greater impact by contacting them with your request but you just blew me off which convinces me that you merely wanted to vent your spleen by showing what a special little snowflake you are.
Now make like a flake & blow the #@$%! OFF.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 3, 2017)

I have clients with celiac disease and a friend whose daughter has it.
I can tell you, the people giving you shit about not carrying gluten-free options are not the ones who will get seriously ill if they eat gluten.
They are used to dealing with the problems of having a special diet and usually just deal.
So fuck the people who have turned it into a trendy diet fad.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2017)

Preach.
My mom has celiac disease & is lactose intolerant to boot.
Several of my regulars have severe allergies to certain ingredients & I take those seriously but yeh, the trendy fad folk make me burn.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 3, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: No, our Starbucks doesn't carry gluten-free breakfast sandwiches.
> No, most of our pastries aren't gluten-free either but some of our snacks are.
> Yes, the standalone Starbucks DO carry gluten-free options but we're only a franchise.
> Yes, more & more places are increasing their gluten-free options but I do NOT have ANY influence to compel SB corp to start offering gluten-free options at franchises.
> ...





commiecorvus said:


> I have clients with celiac disease and a friend whose daughter has it.
> I can tell you, the people giving you shit about not carrying gluten-free options are not the ones who will get seriously ill if they eat gluten.
> They are used to dealing with the problems of having a special diet and usually just deal.
> So fuck the people who have turned it into a trendy diet fad.



I am just amazed over all the packaging that screams "Gluten free" as if they processed it in a special way when it's something like gelatin or fruit based or another non-grain food item.  Um, redundant much?  How much extra money are you paying for the ink that printed "Gluten free" rather than using common sense about what gluten is?

(_I am also amazed over how gluten seems to be the cause of everything, and avoiding it is the cure for everything.  Just over 20 years ago GF and GFCF diets were claiming to cure autism in children.  I've heard that celiac disease is real, but it seems that the number of people who swear they have pictures of inflammation in their intestines from gluten that doctors found when scoping them and feel so much better without gluten is so high of a percentage of the population that we're basically in an epidemic.  We really are a population of precious snowflakes now.  50 years ago, no one had damaging inflammation, no one reacted to peanuts, no one was perpetually sick on a regular basis from good, quality, bacteria free food.  Just overnight all these food problems blossomed into existence.  Edit:  Even I was diagnosed with a wheat allergy when some doctor decided I needed the skin prick method of allergy testing that included looking for food allergies, and I stupidly believed it and tried to go wheat free, only to find there was no difference in my health._)

But back on topic, redeye58, offer them anything that doesn't contain wheat, rye or oats and hype up that it was specially processed to strip the gluten out for their dining pleasure.  Then laugh privately at their idiocy when they believe Starbucks removed the gluten from those wheat-free, rye-free and oat-free foods.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: No, our Starbucks doesn't carry gluten-free breakfast sandwiches.
> No, most of our pastries aren't gluten-free either but some of our snacks are.
> Yes, the standalone Starbucks DO carry gluten-free options but we're only a franchise.
> Yes, more & more places are increasing their gluten-free options but I do NOT have ANY influence to compel SB corp to start offering gluten-free options at franchises.
> ...


Preach girl. I work a side hustle as a waiter at an Italian place. Think they're bad at an, they're about 10 times worse. My walk in is full of Kardashian wannabes.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 4, 2017)

I was closing cart attendant tonight and I was trying to situate a row of carts alongside the main 4 rows of carts I had in already. This older lady walks in with a 12 year old girl and she just HAD to grab from the row I was trying to fix and situate and organize. Of course, I'm sitting here moving it around, man handling it because cart rows don't like to move very well on the carpet at the entrance of my store, and so I'm sitting here holding onto this cart, using it to guide my row, while the cashier at SCO was talking to me and I was talking to him, and the lady just HAD to continue trying to grab from the row I was clearly working out. I turned around and she's giving me that extremely annoyed look. I say "oh im sorry" and she just looks at me, gives me _that look_ and says nothing as she walks away with a cart from the row I was working on. Pretty sure she muttered "jesus christ" as she walks away.

I turn back around to my coworker/friend, mouth wide open, I'm hysterical, I'm laughing. What the FUCK was she doing? I had 7 rows total, she had 6 others she was free to grab from, but no, it had to be the one closest to the door, which, mind you, was the one I'm trying to organize and get situated into it's spot. This all happened in a span of maybe 15-20 seconds. I just have no idea. Anyone else would of just went around to another row and I would of noticed and said "Oh, I'm sorry, excuse me! My bad." and they would of went "oh no it's okay hahahAHAHHhaha!!!' and I'd wish them a goodnight.

I'm not really upset or annoyed, it's actually kind of funny. I had a really good night otherwise, pretty care free shift, just doing carts rather than taking down two entire BTS shipping containers and having to flex it all before the end of my shift. (yeah that never happened, I had 8 carts full to the brim)


----------



## Zone (Sep 4, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> ...the lady just HAD to continue trying to grab from the row I was clearly working out.


This must be the same type of guest who just absolutely NEEDS to walk down the completely empty valley I'm working in. Three carts full of fixtures. Fellow POG TM and I bullsh!tting away as we measure shelves and install pegs. _Oh, let me just go down this one useless aisle with nothing in it I can buy._


----------



## HRZone (Sep 4, 2017)

Zone said:


> This must be the same type of guest who just absolutely NEEDS to walk down the completely empty valley I'm working in. Three carts full of fixtures. Fellow POG TM and I bullsh!tting away as we measure shelves and install pegs. _Oh, let me just go down this one useless aisle with nothing in it I can buy._



Lol yeah my old store I would love when I would push a tub down the aisle to our backroom and we had the signs that say "we love shopping too, that's why we are filling this aisle."

Guest would sometimes get in my way then pretend to look at the fixtures. You look stupid get out of the way


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: No, our Starbucks doesn't carry gluten-free breakfast sandwiches.
> No, most of our pastries aren't gluten-free either but some of our snacks are.
> Yes, the standalone Starbucks DO carry gluten-free options but we're only a franchise.
> Yes, more & more places are increasing their gluten-free options but I do NOT have ANY influence to compel SB corp to start offering gluten-free options at franchises.
> ...



Our Target Licensed Starbucks used to carry the GF sandwiches, until we threw them all out on a daily basis.  Sold exactly ZERO from the 3-4 cases we had. A shameful waste of money and food.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

Considering you're west coast, that surprises me greatly unless they were so bad as to be unpalatable.
What sells a lot down here is the turkey bacon egg white sandwich which I didn't care for at all.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Considering you're west coast, that surprises me greatly unless they were so bad as to be unpalatable.



Depends on where on the West Coast.  Born and raised there, there are places that make the Bible Belt look liberal.  Remember the occupation of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge a_nd the occupiers' acquittal_ took place on the West Coast.  (How the heck can you illegally occupy a building, take selfies holding the guns used to take over, and even get pulled over in a stolen vehicle with a gun, and get acquitted?)



redeye58 said:


> What sells a lot down here is the turkey bacon egg white sandwich which I didn't care for at all.



There is just sooooo much wrong in the name of that sandwich.  "Turkey" and "bacon" should never be side by side in a sentence.  And egg whites without the egg yolks are good only in lemon meringue pie.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 5, 2017)

TTOG:

No, I can't price match your coupon.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Considering you're west coast, that surprises me greatly unless they were so bad as to be unpalatable.
> What sells a lot down here is the turkey bacon egg white sandwich which I didn't care for at all.



Even though we get labeled the left coast. The conservatives here who are the minority get triggered pretty easily. We have quite our share of neo Nazi and hate groups. They just do their bidding online. I would much rather know someone is racist than pretend to be tolerant to my face.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

I guess I always considered the west coast more of a health food/healthy lifestyle area than my blue patch in the middle of Texas, where bacon is its own food group 
Agree about the eggs, Jenna; gotta have yolks!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Preach.
> My mom has celiac disease & is lactose intolerant to boot.
> Several of my regulars have severe allergies to certain ingredients & I take those seriously but yeh, the trendy fad folk make me burn.


Try finding gluten free meds for people who don't even know which ingredients are "gluten."


----------



## NKG (Sep 5, 2017)

Ttog-

I know you saw and heard me say hello yet you ignored me even when I said "Hello Im talking to you" I was waiting for you to yell at me or want to talk to a manager but nothing. If you want to be left alone just say Im good or a head nod works.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 6, 2017)

TTOG: Starbucks is not even close to the service desk.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2017)

TTOG: You thought you were so clever naming a few ingredients, hoping I wouldn't figure out & charge you for the actual drink.
Unfortunately for you I'm a Grand Master level 6 in 'Name That Drink' so yeh, you're paying the proper price.
Thanks for playing & better luck next time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You thought you were so clever naming a few ingredients, hoping I wouldn't figure out & charge you for the actual drink.
> Unfortunately for you I'm a Grand Master level 6 in 'Name That Drink' so yeh, you're paying the proper price.
> Thanks for playing & better luck next time.


What drink is more than it's ingredients combined?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2017)

Several, actually & often it's only .20 to .40 difference. Sometimes more.
Usually they're posted in Starbucks 'hacks' list as a way to knock a bit off the price.
Sometimes they have a barista buddy who's told them how to order something a certain way, like ordering espresso shots over ice then going over to the condiment bar to fill it up with cream.
Sure, it's cheaper than ordering an iced latte but annoying as hell when the cream pitcher is emptied during morning rush.
In the long run it affects our sales, our hour allocation & increases our supply costs.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 9, 2017)

TTOG. Do not stop directly in front of my flat of water. You seriously almost became a pancake, and made my back go ouchy. Next time your aunt jemima.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 10, 2017)

TTOG. The phone was off the receiver because I was on a phone call with some pissy asshole looking for clearance furniture we haven't had in weeks. You just had to hang up the phone to use the call button when I was right behind you. And by the way if you want a stupid answer to a stupid question with a smile, then you mig it want to drop that Shitty attitude of yours. #So fucking glad my weekend is over.


----------



## HLN13 (Sep 10, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. The phone was off the receiver because I was on a phone call with some pissy asshole looking for clearance furniture we haven't had in weeks. You just had to hang up the phone to use the call button when I was right behind you. And by the way if you want a stupid answer to a stupid question with a smile, then you mig it want to drop that Shitty attitude of yours. #So fucking glad my weekend is over.


I always put the phones up in the spill station when I need to go look for something.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Sep 10, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I always put the phones up in the spill station when I need to go look for something.


Never thought to do that. I have had guest think they are being helpful when they hang the phone up on me. Should let them talk to the guest on the phone when they ring back with an attitude.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 10, 2017)

TTOG:

Let me just recap our convo:

You:  I wanna return this coffee maker, it doesn't make enough coffee.
Me:  Yeah, I see it's a 5 cup model from the box.  That wouldn't be a whole lot.   Well, if you have your receipt I can get you a refund.
You:  I don't have it but it's on this  *hands me red card statement* and I want to pay the $$ on there.
Me:  Okay, that's your credit card statement, we can do that later, but to get your return started I'll need a receipt or the card you used to purchase the item.
You:  I don't have the receipt, I want to return it using this *pushes statement at me again*
Me:  (starting to get involuntary PMS) Okay, if you don't have the receipt, we can use the card to look up the item.  Just insert your red card into the slot.
You:  I didn't use these cards *throws two red cards at me*
Me:  Well, you have a statement so you used a red card at one point so ...
You:  I think I wrote a check.
Me:  Okay, if you tear out a check I can use it to look up the purchase and start the refund process.
You: *tears out check*  "I'm sure I used this to pay it *shoves statement at me AGAIN* "Look, it says 1003 on it.  
Me:  That must be the check number you used.  (not dreaming it was purchased in the future or last year)
Me:  Hm, sorry, you must not have used this checking account since it's not finding the coffee maker.  When did you purchase it?
You:  I don't know, not long ago.  Can you tell me if these cards work?  I want to put this one on that one. 
Me: (what the fuck does she even mean?)  Maam, you can call the number on the back of the card to find out if they're still active, your balance, anything.
You:  *starts going through 5 inch thick check register looking for purchase*
Me:  Maam, without a method of purchase or receipt I can start your return with your ID and issue a gift card.
You:  *hands me the two red cards*
Me:  No, your ID, not your credit cards.
You:  ID? oh, *hands me goddamned statement AGAIN*
Me:  Maam, your identification, like license, passport, anything issued by a governing body that IDENTIFIES you.
You:  *looks confused as fuck*
Me:  Take.  Your.  License.  Out.  Of.  Your.  Wallet.  And.  Hand.  It.  To.  Me.
You: ...
Me:  *scans ID, scans product, tells guest the return is $16 (or whatever tf it was)
You:  Well it cost a lot more so that's not right.
Me:  Well, if we had your receipt then we'd be able to see the purchase price but without that, this is the most recent price it was and this is all the register will allow me to return.  I can issue a Merchant Card.
You:  I guess that's what I have to take then.
Me:  Here ya go, now please get out.
You:  *stroking out* *shoves goddamned fucking statement back at me*
Me: *actually looks at the damn thing*  Maam, this statement is dated 2/2/17.  Did you buy this coffee maker in FEBRUARY?????
You:  Oh, maybe I did.
Me:  *strokes out*  MAAM, our return policy is 90 days, 120 days if you purchased with your Target Red Card.  I should not have even taken this back from you!!!
You:  Well, can you put this card on this one then give me back what I paid?
Me:  NO.  You should not have even been able to return this item.  We can't take back year old items so you lucked out that you were able to even get $16 out of us.  Hope you find the coffee maker you want, have a nice day.
You:  *moves to where I sort reshop, empties purse, talks to self*
Me:  *shoots self in head*

The end.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 11, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Let me just recap our convo:
> 
> ...


 

You sound like you could use a drink.. here's one


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> You sound like you could use a drink.. here's one


*slides a Venti caramel macchiato over to BeelzeBecky


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 11, 2017)

Toss a cup of Captain Morgan in that Venti Macchiato and we got a deal.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Toss a cup of Captain Morgan in that Venti Macchiato and we got a deal.


I wish.
They cleared out my stash :/


----------



## MoreForLess (Sep 14, 2017)

TTOG: You just attempted to return $100 worth of sonicare toothbrush heads that your ‘grandma’ bought on Saturday the 9th. There’s one major flaw in your story - we weren’t open on the 9th. You know, due to the fact a major hurricane was bearing down on our state. So I wanna know who opened the store for your grandma. Your return was denied.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 17, 2017)

To Those Few Majorly Pissy Guests: Well aren't you special. We were hit with an insane rush so yes, there were lines and lots of idiot---I mean people. So as you walked out you complained to the GSA that you "Just bagged your own stuff so I could get out."
----------

----------

*Deep breath*

We *Just* installed crapload of SCOs  like 3 weeks ago...Thats why they exist so bitchy people like you don't have to waste your time. I can't help, nor will I apologize for guests having large orders or the fact that I'm making sure I'm bagging things like the guest wants. Don't like it, don't shop here.

To the other aforementioned couple who felt they were being "ripped off" of a gift card; you didn't have the right product to match and the GSA explained this very clearly to you. You then told us that there weren't any of the correct product on the shelves. The GSA again told you that in order for the GC to trigger, it has to match *exactly*. You sighed and said "Well that's just the norm for this place to be out of everything..." Again, don't like it, don't shop here.

I hate people...


----------



## Bosch (Sep 17, 2017)

tgtguy said:


> Ttog-you went online and ordered a bag of chips. Just a bsg of chips. Sure I didn't mind stopping what I was doing walking out to groceries...getting your bag of chips. Then carry it all the way up front. Nope didn't mind it at all. I mean you sat at home and went through all the trouble to go online and order chips. The least I can do is grab them for you. Oh...I may hsve squeezed the bag a lil (oopsie) so you may need a spoon to enjoy your chips.



That dude is a douche thing to do. $2 sales count.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 17, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I wish.
> They cleared out my stash :/


Always have more than one stash.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Always have more than one stash.


Sadly, they also have cameras in our area.......lots & LOTS of cameras


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 17, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Always have more than one stash.



A former employer was telling me about his days of working for someone else rather than being self-employed.  He said when the jobsite banned drinking, he and all the other workers bought bags of oranges, some hypodermic needles and vodka to prepare the next day's lunch and snacks.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 18, 2017)

TTOG:

well, all the guests who do this:

Stop throwing your money on the counter like it's a stripper stage.  I'm not going to treat you exactly how you treat me.  You like picking change up and scattered ones?  Because that's what you'll be doing from now on, you jerks.

Oh, and stop licking your fingers before counting out your money!  GROSS!!!


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 18, 2017)

TTOG School already started. Try not to be so aggravated that we don't have 30 marble notebooks to sell you.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 18, 2017)

TTOG with WIC: If you saw that we were out of both WIC approved Orange juices, why bother getting any at all? You then whined about the transaction being a PITA. How do you think we felt as we checked and double checked to see if we had the correct size? Ugh. That ruined my otherwise good shift...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> well, all the guests who do this:
> 
> ...


AMEN!!! Had some jackass customer toss a $10 at me for his Rx. Tossed his $5 right back at him.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 20, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> AMEN!!! Had some jackass customer toss a $10 at me for his Rx. Tossed his $5 right back at him.



Sometimes I passive-aggressively put the receipt & bills in their outstretched hand first, then put the coins on top.  It's aggravating to me to have to use two hands to sort the coins off for a pocket or wallet, then deal with the paper.  I think it's aggravating to everyone so I get my little dig in without it being obvious.

If they're true assholes I do put the shit on the counter.  Then I say "have a good day" and walk the fuck away.

I'll probably get fired soon.  LOL


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG School already started. Try not to be so aggravated that we don't have 30 marble notebooks to sell you.


I was checking out the school supply clearance last week and a woman literally had her cart filled with notebooks and folders and was complaining because there weren't more and nobody would go check the back for her. I heard 2 different TMs tell her "everything we have is on the floor and marked down."


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOG: My coworker cheerfully took your drink order but you made a point of telling her LOUDLY that you wanted ME to make your drink because I 'know how to make it'.
If you want to insult/piss off a barista anywhere, that's how you do it & she was thunderstruck.
I made a point of showing her the particulars of your drink in the event that no one else is on hand but your comment made it highly unlikely she will EVER want to make you ANY drink.
I get that you want someone who 'knows' your drink to make it but you could've asked me to show her instead of questioning her training in an outburst.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOG.  I get your a tourist and don't want to be pick pocketed. But DO NOT keep your money in your underwear. No one wants to touch your sweaty ball sack money. I must of used half a bottle of hand sanitizer afterwards.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 21, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: My coworker cheerfully took your drink order but you made a point of telling her LOUDLY that you wanted ME to make your drink because I 'know how to make it'.
> If you want to insult/piss off a barista anywhere, that's how you do it & she was thunderstruck.
> I made a point of showing her the particulars of your drink in the event that no one else is on hand but your comment made it highly unlikely she will EVER want to make you ANY drink.
> I get that you want someone who 'knows' your drink to make it but you could've asked me to show her instead of questioning her training in an outburst.



I would of reassured the guest that the barista in training is perfectly capable and that she is fine while you watched her make it. In other words... "cool yo tits, lady!" 


BeelzeBecky said:


> Sometimes I passive-aggressively put the receipt & bills in their outstretched hand first, then put the coins on top.  It's aggravating to me to have to use two hands to sort the coins off for a pocket or wallet, then deal with the paper.  I think it's aggravating to everyone so I get my little dig in without it being obvious.
> 
> If they're true assholes I do put the shit on the counter.  Then I say "have a good day" and walk the fuck away.
> 
> I'll probably get fired soon.  LOL



I never actually thought about this, I might just do it. I absolutely HATE it when people do that to me when I'm checking out. Mcdonalds drive-thru cashiers are probably the worst offenders, literally spill all my coins every time because they kind of just throw my change and receipt into my hand. It's always all good and cool when I get my food and find out my girlfriend's order is almost always messed up. I mean, she's got kind of a _weird_ order. She wants a plain double cheeseburger with two sides of mac sauce, a medium fry and coke, and a $1 4-piece nugget with a side of ranch. Almost every single cashier doesn't know how to ring up the mac sauce(I think it might be because it's a secret menu item thing? Not sure.) but almost always the nuggets are missing, we never get any of the dips, the plain burger comes with everything on it. 

I mean, I can sympathize with the workers at Mcdonalds because we all have been in this situation, but my God, almost every time it's messed up. My order is always perfectly fine, my girl's order isn't, and she's not the type to just be nice about it(unfortunately) 

I've learned being nice goes a long way, it was prom night and we barely lasted an hour there so me and my GF ditched to get some mcdonalds which was literally just a 30 second drive down the street. They messed up some of our order(it was so busy that night, hardly any workers on) and I went up maybe 2-3 times to get it fixed. ya know, just being super chill and nice about it. I decided I wanted to get a large pop so I went up there my fourth and final time, and the cashier is all "Aww man... did something else get put in wrong?" and I say "Oh no! Don't worry about it, this time it's my fault, I just wanted to get a large pop is all! I forgot to order one." and she gave me it for free and she was super nice about it. 

I hope I made her night, because she made mine. But anyways, off on a tangent.

PUTTING COINS INTO THE CUSTOMER'S HANDS BEFORE THEY HAVE THE CHANCE TO PUT THE PAPERS DOWN OR AWAY IS A FUCKING SIN, AND IF A GUEST EVER DICKS WITH ME, I WILL DO THAT TO THEM.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 21, 2017)

To continue your tangent, I don't order drive thru any more.  It's always wrong.  McDonald's is the worst offender. They SUCK!!!

Back on track, I realize we're in a service industry at Target but we're not sub-human, and we deserve to be treated with dignity.  Some of these "guests" treat us like shit and I'm not going to conform to their warped perceptions of who we are.  We have value, they need to recognize it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I would of reassured the guest that the barista in training is perfectly capable and that she is fine while you watched her make it. In other words... "cool yo tits, lady!"


Barista was experienced & had dutifully taken down details (you write down all the instructions on the cup) so she would've been more than adept; guest was being a snowflake before I brought out the snowblower.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 23, 2017)

TTOG: My light was off, I had to go on my break. I turned it off as soon as my breaker said I should go after I finish with my guest. Unfortunately for you, you missed me by 5 minutes. Don't give me that pissy tone. My light was already off and there were cashiers open on either side of me.


----------



## Aiwha (Sep 23, 2017)

TTOG:  Calling the service desk to complain that the service was too slow while I'm the only one there is not a good idea...  Did you seriously think I was going to answer?  While I had a line?  Seriously?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 23, 2017)

TTOG:

It's really rude to throw money on the counter and just leave it there strewn all over the place and expect me to pick it all up and count it and face it upright.  You're a dick so don't get pissy when I put your receipt on the counter instead of in your hand.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 23, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> It's really rude to throw money on the counter and just leave it there strewn all over the place and expect me to pick it all up and count it and face it upright.  You're a dick so don't get pissy when I put your receipt on the counter instead of in your hand.



When they pull that kind of crap, they have the pleasure of waiting for their receipt while I pick up each coin and bill, one by one.  And then I have to straighten the bills too.  Yeah, be an asshat and see how much of your time I'm going to waste!


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 23, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Yeah, be an asshat and see how much of your time I'm going to waste!


That's how you give yourself a pay raise for the day!


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Sep 23, 2017)

TTOG: After going in for a shift with yet another call out from my team, closing alone on a Saturday night was not something I wanted to deal with.

You came up and asked how I was. I said okay, asked how you were, and took your order. As I turned around to make your drink, you asked me what was wrong because you "felt it" (which I understand, just took me by surprise). After expressing my stress, you told me I was doing amazing and you were proud of my work ethic. You weren't a day over 25 and it made me so happy to see someone my age reach out the way you did. You helped calm me down, and I did a great close thanks to you.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2017)

If E2E means owning a department why the fuck isnt consumables doing their own shit wtg


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 24, 2017)

I was backing up today, around my 4th or 5th time backing up for the front end, I got the pleasure to deal with a man-baby and his son. I was ringing him up and he saw the charcoal/lighter fluid rack and on it had two clearance labels. He asks me "Hey, are those on clearance?" and I tell him "I'm not sure, if it is it would have a clearance sticker on the label." and he goes over to check it out. While he's gone, his kid is talking to me and he said he likes my beard and mustache. The dad comes back while we're talking and he's all "Huh?" and I explain me and his kid were talking about my facial hair because he liked it.

He brought back a bag of charcoal and lighter fluid and I rang his charcoal up and it rang up at full price. He asks me "Hey what's the shelf price for that?" and I look at the POS and it says $8.19, and it wasn't marked down or anything so I said "Oh, it's $8.19, doesn't look like it's on clearance, sorry."

I'm gonna pause the story for a second before I go in deeper, but keep in mind that these clearance labels? Aren't even under the charcoal or lighter fluid, anyways.

"Oh, it's $8.19, doesn't look like it's on clearance, sorry." and he just "It's not? Well, it should be.." and I offer to go and take a look at it for him. I walk over, take a look, clearance tags aren't even where the charcoal was at, I take a bag down and examine it and a few more, no clearance. An ETL walks by and my GSTL wasn't in sight so I ask him if he knows if Charcoal is on clearance, and he already knows it's not. I go back to the customer and I start the whole "Sir, I'm sorry, but it's not on clearance." and he throws probably the biggest man baby fit ever. 

He wants me to give it the clearance price, but there IS no deducted price stated. There is no fucking deductions noted or anything, no percents off, it's literally just an old, random clearance sticker that admittedly, isn't suppose to be there. But it's not in a location where anyone can guess the charcoal or lighter fluid is on clearance. He's still doing the whole "Man it SHOULD be on clearance, can't you do ANYTHING for me!?" and at this point I'm lowkey just kind of annoyed, I keep saying "I'm sorry it's not on clearance, if it was there would be a tag on it, every clearance item is like that." and he's making it sound like I know jack shit.

So we argued for a few minutes(literally argued, exchanging words) and finally he says "whatever." and I ask if he still wants the charcoal and he says "Well, yeah, but it SHOULD be clearance" and I don't reply, I've had enough of this shit lol. I ring up his lighter fluid that I never rung up because we are arguing and he asks me again "Is THAT on clearance at least?" I look at the screen, no noted deductions or anything, and no clearance tags on the lighter fluid, and I tell him "I'm sorry, this isn't either." and he starts again. I look over at the rack and I noticed this time a clearance label is under the ligher fluid, but on the shelf above it, there is no clearance sticker and there's the full price label. At this point, I'm done talking to this guy, all he's doing is muttering and complaining to himself now that it should be on clearance and telling me it SHOULD be. So again, I ask him one final time "Well, what would you LIKE me to change it to?" and of course there's nothing there to tell him and he just says "TO THE CLEARANCE PRICE!!" and I don't even respond to him, I just look at him. He stares right back at me.

In the end, I didn't give him a single cent back in savings. I'm actually kind of proud of myself, if someone were to do this to me 6 months ago I would of caved hard and put up with his shit. I held my ground, and didn't let him sway me. I knew it wasn't clearance, and he was only bullshitting me and himself. His kid was super nice though, quality human being. His dad? Well, I'm not gonna start shit but he's got to be desperate and strapped on money to act like this, I noticed he used an EBT card, so I don't blame him. But, I have to keep it a level playing field, no one else would have gotten that clearance from me. If he had gone through to a new cashier(which we have billions of right now) he most likely would of gotten some kind of discount that I'm scared to even think about.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 25, 2017)

TTOG: It is not my fault that one of the items you were trying to return was not coming up with card look up. No, I cannot look up your receipt with your card. If you had kept the receipt we could have seen if you were charged for the item. All the under your breath muttering for a $2 item.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 25, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I was backing up today, around my 4th or 5th time backing up for the front end, I got the pleasure to deal with a man-baby and his son. I was ringing him up and he saw the charcoal/lighter fluid rack and on it had two clearance labels. He asks me "Hey, are those on clearance?" and I tell him "I'm not sure, if it is it would have a clearance sticker on the label." and he goes over to check it out. While he's gone, his kid is talking to me and he said he likes my beard and mustache. The dad comes back while we're talking and he's all "Huh?" and I explain me and his kid were talking about my facial hair because he liked it.
> 
> He brought back a bag of charcoal and lighter fluid and I rang his charcoal up and it rang up at full price. He asks me "Hey what's the shelf price for that?" and I look at the POS and it says $8.19, and it wasn't marked down or anything so I said "Oh, it's $8.19, doesn't look like it's on clearance, sorry."
> 
> ...



A little update, the rack was cleared of all of it's old clearance labels literally 20 minutes after I saw it yesterday. Today they've decided to reset it to be hold 24-packs of water along with the charcoal and lighter fluid.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 25, 2017)

To every guest that uses the SCO: If you ask for cash back - wait for it to be dispensed before you walk away, Seriously - it seems like I have at least one instance each shift of someone leaving $20-$40 hanging out of the  front of the register and I have no clue who it was. So it gets taken to guest service to be logged.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 25, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> To every guest that uses the SCO: If you ask for cash back - wait for it to be dispensed before you walk away, Seriously - it seems like I have at least one instance each shift of someone leaving $20-$40 hanging out of the  front of the register and I have no clue who it was. So it gets taken to guest service to be logged.


This happens soooo often that now whenever I hear the cash dispensing noise I look like a hawk to see which machine is dispensing it and 70% of the time I’ll have to remind the person to grab their change. I really don’t get it, if I’m pulling out cash I need it, so once I pull my card out I immediately put my hand where the money comes out so I can catch it. Crazy how people just wander through life barely aware of their surroundings


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 25, 2017)

Not just SCO; we've had people request cash back at Starbucks/Cafe & walk off without taking it.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 26, 2017)

I’ve had people at a register (this happened two weeks ago) ask for cash back and then walk away and I have to go after them. Or they ask for cash back and then ask ‘why is my total so high?’ How can you forget in the span of two seconds that you wanted money back?


----------



## themidniteTM (Sep 26, 2017)

TTOG: I've never had a guest go up to leadership and compliment my service at Spot before. You made my day.


----------



## HLN13 (Sep 27, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> I’ve had people at a register (this happened two weeks ago) ask for cash back and then walk away and I have to go after them. Or they ask for cash back and then ask ‘why is my total so high?’ How can you forget in the span of two seconds that you wanted money back?


It's probably the people that get pissed off at the card readers and start hitting random buttons, because you know that fixes everything.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 28, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> It's probably the people that get pissed off at the card readers and start hitting random buttons, because you know that fixes everything.



Right? Bring a hammer while you're at it. Lol


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> To every guest that uses the SCO: If you ask for cash back - wait for it to be dispensed before you walk away, Seriously - it seems like I have at least one instance each shift of someone leaving $20-$40 hanging out of the  front of the register and I have no clue who it was. So it gets taken to guest service to be logged.


At my store, the next guest will often take it.  In that case, too bad so sad.  No help for them.  Happens daily.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you for taking time to wish me well. After so many years I'll miss you too.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> To every guest that uses the SCO: If you ask for cash back - wait for it to be dispensed before you walk away, Seriously - it seems like I have at least one instance each shift of someone leaving $20-$40 hanging out of the  front of the register and I have no clue who it was. So it gets taken to guest service to be logged.


I just pulled that shit today, but in my defence I never get cash back. I was so pissed at myself an hour later when I noticed.


----------



## HLN13 (Sep 29, 2017)

TTOG: No we don't have anymore fucking Nintendo classic's left at 2 in the afternoon! We sold out just from the line out the door at opening...


----------



## HRZone (Sep 29, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> TTOG: No we don't have anymore fucking Nintendo classic's left at 2 in the afternoon! We sold out just from the line out the door at opening...



No I don't know when we are getting more and no we won't hold one for you.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 29, 2017)

HRZone said:


> No I don't know when we are getting more and no we won't hold one for you.


And no you can't pay for one now and pick it up when we get it in stock


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> To every guest that uses the SCO: If you ask for cash back - wait for it to be dispensed before you walk away, Seriously - it seems like I have at least one instance each shift of someone leaving $20-$40 hanging out of the  front of the register and I have no clue who it was. So it gets taken to guest service to be logged.



We got an SCO software update about 2 months ago, and the blasted things were suddenly blessedly silent. Except it seems that guests are too stupid to remember that they asked for cash back without an audible prompt to take their change.  I had one 4-hour shift where - no joke - 10 different people left cash in the machine. Now at least SCO reminds guests to take their receipt, that seems to be enough to tickle the grey matter enough to remember the green stuff.


----------



## oddball (Sep 29, 2017)

the last call i got tonight was from a guest wanting me to personally call each store in my immediate area to ask if we had any nintendo classics. i rolled my eyes so hard i swear that lady could feel it over the phone.


----------



## NPC (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2017)

TTOG: It was bad enough that you walked up talking loudly on your cell but then you were SO CLOSE to the lady in front of you that I couldn't hear her order until she turned around & said "Do you MIND? PERSONAL SPACE!"
You backed up & gave her a 'WTF?' look before looking at me to see the dirty look I shot your way.
Mercifully you'd finished your oh-so-not-important call by the time you came up to my counter.
We don't GAF about your business; just keep it in ya own lane.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 30, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: It was bad enough that you walked up talking loudly on your cell but then you were SO CLOSE to the lady in front of you that I couldn't hear her order until she turned around & said "Do you MIND? PERSONAL SPACE!"
> You backed up & gave her a 'WTF?' look before looking at me to see the dirty look I shot your way.
> Mercifully you'd finished your oh-so-not-important call by the time you came up to my counter.
> We don't GAF about your business; just keep it in ya own lane.



the customer in front of the lady on the phone is probably the hero in her circle.


----------



## NKG (Oct 1, 2017)

Ttog-

Was convincing your kid to get a free $5 coupon worth it by forcing them to get a flu shot. Had to hear your kid scream for 15 minutes even afterwards. This is why I take my son to the drs for his flu shot. At least we are in a private room where only a few people can hear his crying.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 1, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog-
> 
> Was convincing your kid to get a free $5 coupon worth it by forcing them to get a flu shot. Had to hear your kid scream for 15 minutes even afterwards. This is why I take my son to the drs for his flu shot. At least we are in a private room where only a few people can hear his crying.


I used to hate getting shots, but after years of being hospitialized for asthma I got over it. I can help the doctor find my vein when they draw my blood. I have never had a shot out in public, but signed up to get one at the school I work at next month. I hope she at least bought something for the kid with that coupon.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 1, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: It was bad enough that you walked up talking loudly on your cell but then you were SO CLOSE to the lady in front of you that I couldn't hear her order until she turned around & said "Do you MIND? PERSONAL SPACE!"
> You backed up & gave her a 'WTF?' look before looking at me to see the dirty look I shot your way.
> Mercifully you'd finished your oh-so-not-important call by the time you came up to my counter.
> We don't GAF about your business; just keep it in ya own lane.



I like the ones who walk while looking down.  I had to alert one guy that he was about to walk into a shopping cart.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 1, 2017)

RhettB said:


> I like the ones who walk while looking down.  I had to alert one guy that he was about to walk into a shopping cart.



You should have let him


----------



## HRZone (Oct 1, 2017)

TTOG. You chased me down in the parking lot before I started my shift to put your cart away. I pointed to the cart well and walked away.


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 2, 2017)

TTOG:  Thank you for announcing that you are bringing back items with no receipt and need to do it on your ID.  Good thing that the photo looked like Wooly Willy.  No, I am not taking your husband's ID (who refuses to come to the store with you - wonder why?)  Yes, I belive you that your ID is maxed out for returns.  Yes, I am ridiculous.  I could give a shit about your nonsense.  Go away.  Next.

TTOG:  210 days is not even close to the allowable return time.  Next.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 2, 2017)

TTOG: thank you for sticking up for us Pharmacy peons. It was much appreciated. I didn’t even mind that you weren’t picking up a rx!


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 3, 2017)

So my Target just decided to post to an online facebook community my town has set up announcing our brand new Drive up, here are some of the fuckin replies


















I also wonder WHY SHELVES ARE SOMEWHAT EMPTY ON WEEKENDS WHEN EVERYONE FUCKING SHOPS YOU PIECE OF ASS. The wife comment was funny though, I liked that one. The last comment was from some old lady who knows fucking SHIT about a free market economy and that you can't monopolize a fucking tactic in a world where Monopolies are outlawed in the States. It absolutely kills me inside to not rip these assholes apart lol but I have a rep to maintain and a job.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 3, 2017)

TTOG: It took all my willpower not to give you snark when it was your turn and instead of responding to my greeting you said this:

Me: Hi there, how are ya?
Guest Oh! Do you have R.A.?
Me:  Uh, no. C.P.
Guest: C.P...What is that???
Me: Cerebral Palsy
Guest: Oh, well it's great you're working!
------

 My feelings don't get hurt easy and I was more confused than hurt by your comments anyway but...

How rude is that? I have one job. To help you ring up groceries ad make sure you leave satisfied. That's it. I don't need or want your pity. 

People need to use their brains before speaking.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 6, 2017)

TTOG: What Target have you shopped at that accepts checks over the exact amount? Sure, you can say it's ridiculous, but we still wouldn't be able to take the check.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> What Target have you shopped at that accepts checks over the exact amount?


Not in all the years I've worked for spot have they EVER accepted checks over the total amount.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 6, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: What Target have you shopped at that accepts checks over the exact amount? Sure, you can say it's ridiculous, but we still wouldn't be able to take the check.



I've met her twin at my store.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Not in all the years I've worked for spot have they EVER accepted checks over the total amount.


Used to.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 6, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: What Target have you shopped at that accepts checks over the exact amount? Sure, you can say it's ridiculous, but we still wouldn't be able to take the check.



I had a guest one time who wanted to get cash back put forgot her pin, so she wanted to write a check + the $40.00 cashback, so she could get the $40. I didn't do it, but it makes me question if it'd ever be acceptable to do that for that reason, I know the answer is no already but just makes me curious.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 6, 2017)

TTOG:  You're always a pleasure, I love the fact that you ask my advice on outfits and actually take it, you're funny and make my day.  Thanks for being a Target regular, we need more smiling faces like yours!


----------



## MoreForLess (Oct 7, 2017)

TTOG: No, we do not have to call you when your order is ready to pickup. It clearly states in the email you receive as well as when you place your order that you will receive an email (and if you added your cell number to the text option, a text) when your order is ready. Your order was cancelled when you did not come in the allotted two days to pick up your order. All your fussing about us not calling you served to do was make me nearly do this:


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 7, 2017)

To all those guests who say "I appreciate you" to me

you're all my fave people that is literally my fave compliment to get along with "you just made my day!!"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 7, 2017)

Ttog: you asked me to do your ebt transaction as you didn't understand how to do it. (English was not her first language.) You thanked me profusely when the transaction was finished. People like you make the job worth it.


----------



## oddball (Oct 7, 2017)

ttog: when you shop the clearance racks and drop anything you pick it back up and HANG IT back up.. you da real mvp


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 7, 2017)

*in SCO*
Guest: “um the machine isn’t letting me pay”
Me: *sees she is using a very sketch looking and very crumpled $50 bill* try flattening it and maybe putting it in another way
Guest, very rudely: “I was just following the directions it says right under it, I can’t believe you think you know more than the machine does.” 
Me: “okay well it didn’t work the way you put it in. So maybe try another way. It’s not that serious.” 
*after a few more tries* 
Guest: “I’m just going to walk out with this stuff since you’re not letting me pay for it.” 
Me: “just because the MACHINE is not taking your EXTREMELY CRUMPLED bill because it doesn’t accept money like that, doesn’t mean you don’t have to pay for things. If that is absolutely your only source of payment, maybe a cashier will take your bill.” 
Guest: “I’m just taking these then since you’re not letting me pay!!!” 
Me: “I am NOT PROHIBITING YOU FROM PAYING I AM JUST SAYING YOU CAN NOT PAY WITH THAT I am not personally rejecting your bill I am literally just standing here.”
Guest: “fine.” *pulls out 3 crisp twenties*
BITCH WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## HRZone (Oct 7, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Guest: “I’m just taking these then since you’re not letting me pay!!!”



Be right back maam let me ask what our store security thinks of that idea.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 8, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Be right back maam let me ask what our store security thinks of that idea.


She really thought I was just gonna be like “yeah you’re right, go ahead! This mild inconvenience means you deserve free things” like ??


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 8, 2017)

Things seen on break:
Umm TTOG who had her idiot children order and pay for her drinks: Get your fucking coffee yourself. You paid for a tall, thinking it was a Grande. Your kid brought it to you, you bitched, so your kid came back and said "Make it a medium, she's pissed about it being a small." He then made the ONE barista make the drink over again, while he nitpicked over every ingredient.  

Stop being so lazy and get your ass over there and order it yourself if you're that picky. 

I just felt so bad for the barista ugh. People are stupid


----------



## sprinklesontop (Oct 8, 2017)

oddball said:


> ttog: when you shop the clearance racks and drop anything you pick it back up and HANG IT back up.. you da real mvp




^ more than "like"..... I love this post !!!!!


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 8, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> *in SCO*
> Guest: “um the machine isn’t letting me pay”
> Me: *sees she is using a very sketch looking and very crumpled $50 bill* try flattening it and maybe putting it in another way
> Guest, very rudely: “I was just following the directions it says right under it, I can’t believe you think you know more than the machine does.”
> ...



In hindsight, I would of taken her to an actual lane. Just suspend it and take her to a lane real quick, unless your store frowns upon it, then nevermind. My store lets us do that so we can do that. But what a bitch lol "oh it won't take my money.... guess it's free!" 

but then pulling out three 20's after trying to use the 50, then trying to leave when it didn't work, is so sketch. Did you talk to your GSTL about it to give them and AP a heads up?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2017)

TTOG: You ordered a caramel macchiatto & watched my barista mark the cup, steam the milk, pull shots, syrup on the top before telling her: "OH, I wanted that ICED..."
Then you said "Oh, you're not gonna just TOSS that are you?" as the barista took the hot drink back.
Yes, she did.
Your look of disappointment was worth it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You ordered a caramel macchiatto & watched my barista mark the cup, steam the milk, pull shots, syrup on the top before telling her: "OH, I wanted that ICED..."
> Then you said "Oh, you're not gonna just TOSS that are you?" as the barista took the hot drink back.
> Yes, she did.
> Your look of disappointment was worth it.




You could have offered to just pour it over ice for her.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You ordered a caramel macchiatto & watched my barista mark the cup, steam the milk, pull shots, syrup on the top before telling her: "OH, I wanted that ICED..."
> Then you said "Oh, you're not gonna just TOSS that are you?" as the barista took the hot drink back.
> Yes, she did.
> Your look of disappointment was worth it.


i just don't get why people feel ok doing this... my drink is wrong every once in a while (I get creme frappuccinos and sometimes they put coffee in)... i can barely find it in me to ask them to fix it, and when I do I always place the wrong drink on the back of the counter where it's obvious i don't want it/won't be keeping it


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2017)

If the barista made the drink wrong based on what was written on the cup, we'll offer it to them so they can have an extra or to give to a friend.
But if it's on their end, nope.
Had a regular who did that & was overheard telling her friend 'I thought we were supposed to get the other one FREE...'


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> If the barista made the drink wrong based on what was written on the cup, we'll offer it to them so they can have an extra or to give to a friend.
> But if it's on their end, nope.
> Had a regular who did that & was overheard telling her friend 'I thought we were supposed to get the other one FREE...'


i've never had them offer me the second one (and I would never change my order after they've started making it) but it's just as well, i hate the taste of coffee, if they offered it i'd just throw it out lol


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> In hindsight, I would of taken her to an actual lane. Just suspend it and take her to a lane real quick, unless your store frowns upon it, then nevermind. My store lets us do that so we can do that. But what a bitch lol "oh it won't take my money.... guess it's free!"
> 
> but then pulling out three 20's after trying to use the 50, then trying to leave when it didn't work, is so sketch. Did you talk to your GSTL about it to give them and AP a heads up?


We are no longer allowed to leave SCO at all even to ring a guest up if they’re having issues  and I did tell my GSTL who said they’d tell AP


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You ordered a caramel macchiatto & watched my barista mark the cup, steam the milk, pull shots, syrup on the top before telling her: "OH, I wanted that ICED..."
> Then you said "Oh, you're not gonna just TOSS that are you?" as the barista took the hot drink back.
> Yes, she did.
> Your look of disappointment was worth it.


I recall you posting the exact thing about the caramel macchiatos before


----------



## lovecats (Oct 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Used to.


We never did in all of the 8 yrs I worked at Target.  I worked there from 2006 until 2014.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 9, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> We are no longer allowed to leave SCO at all even to ring a guest up if they’re having issues  and I did tell my GSTL who said they’d tell AP



I just found out today my APTL is really clamping our asses together on old rules that weren't really enforced but are apparently really being enforced. Sucks, I'll write a little rant on it in another topic probably.

I had a guest today ring her stuff up, bag it, pick up her phone, say "Hellooo!!" and then just FUCKING WALK AWAY WITHOUT PAYING AND OUT OF THE STORE. I WAS LIKE "Maam, excuse me, maam! You forgot to pay!" and she just KEPT WALKING OUT THAT DOOR. I WAS LIKE "seriously?"

So, I turned around to head back and void out her stuff and let the GSTL know, but ANOTHER FUCKING BITCH WALKS UP, AND ACCIDENTALLY PAYS FOR THIS THIEVE'S SHIT, THINKING IT WAS HER'S!!!!!!!!! I FUCKING TURNED AROUND, SAW THIS BITCH LOOK AT THE UNFINISHED TRANSACTION, AND LIKE A FUCKING ZOMBIE JUST PRESS PAY, CASH, AND INSERT A $20 AND PAY FOR IT!! AND THEN SHE LOOKS AT ME AND GOES "what? I'm confused.." BITCH I WONDER WHY.

So, the lady that just stole her stuff walks back in, and she's like "oh my god I forgot to pay!!" so she just walked off, distracted by her phone, like a freaking braindead rock. So, now I'm sitting here dealing with the lady that just paid for this other fucking lady's shit for some fucking reason, and I've got a hysterical lady who's upset because she thinks she's about to get arrested or something. Too much to handle, got it figured out though, it's good.

I just don't get why you walk up to a SCO, see that it's already got some stuff rung up, and fucking pay for it even though it's obviously not yours!!!! You gave it no second thought, you just looked at it for a second, and paid for it, then said "I meant to pay for my ibuprofen..." BUT HOW DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN YOU NEVER EVENF UCKIGN SCANNED IT.

Holy F_!(#!)&*#)!

I'm way more triggered than I should be. Trying to watch people check out at SCO is like watching man reinvent the wheel.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I recall you posting the exact thing about the caramel macchiatos before


Yet it keeps happening.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 9, 2017)

lovecats said:


> We never did in all of the 8 yrs I worked at Target.  I worked there from 2006 until 2014.


I started Spot in the last century.  . . .


----------



## Times Up (Oct 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I started Spot in the last century.  . . .



I don't know if I should say 'Congrats'  or ask, 'What the heck are you thinking?"


----------



## Yetive (Oct 9, 2017)

^same!


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 9, 2017)

like tis if ur 131 yeras old working at terge t in 2018


----------



## Blackhawks54 (Oct 10, 2017)

TTOG: 
*Guest has at least three kids. She’s holding one of them while looking through RTW. The other two kids play soccer with a crumpled wad of paper in the main aisle.*
Me: Please be careful playing, okay?
Young boy: Okay. 
*they continue to play in the aisle. Then several guests walk up and down the aisle. Mom keeps telling them to stay by her. Obviously they don’t listen.*
Me to the kiddos: Okay, if you’re gonna play, please stay out of the aisle.
*kids just keep playing. Mom doesn’t watch kids*
I walk over to the mom and tell her nicely: Hi, I’m trying to get your kids out of the aisle so they don’t get hurt.
Mom (annoyed): Ugh, what are they doing now?
Me: They’re playing soccer in the main aisle. I’m trying to get them out of the way so they don’t get hurt, but they’re not listening.
*aisle becomes free of guests and just kiddos*
Mom (very rudely): Well, there’s nobody in the aisle now. I mean they’re just playing with a piece of trash.

Like okay bitch, I was just trying to help you. Next time either don’t bring your kids to the store, or just grab a cart if you have to so you can watch them, not me. This is why I barely deal with kids.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 10, 2017)

Blackhawks54 said:


> Like okay bitch, I was just trying to help you.



Don't ever tell kids what to do. Let their kids get hurt, it's the only way their parents learn.


----------



## Blackhawks54 (Oct 10, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Don't ever tell kids what to do. Let their kids get hurt, it's the only way their parents learn.


Good advice. Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 10, 2017)

Blackhawks54 said:


> Good advice. Thanks!


To be clear if the kids are actually in danger or putting another guest at risk of getting hurt, please step in.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yep, 'cause good luck getting an ETL to respond to a Code Green (at my store, anyway).


----------



## HRZone (Oct 10, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> To be clear if the kids are actually in danger or putting another guest at risk of getting hurt, please step in.



The OP said something three times only to get told off by the parent. I will say it once maybe in earshot of the parent after that it's their own problem. 

I would rather another guest tell that parent off than me.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 10, 2017)

I got bitched at for trying to tell a little girl to sit down in the cart so she wouldn't fall out. She was movin' all around like one them lil' spider monkeys.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 10, 2017)

Rather than "be careful playing," try, "Stop playing."


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 10, 2017)

I never tell any kids to be careful or anything. If their parents wanted them to be careful or cared about what their child was doing then they would act like it. So I just figure they don’t care, and it’s not my job to either. I’m a cashier not a nanny


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 10, 2017)

It's just a liability thing, if you said something and then shit goes down you can say I attempted to stop it from happening.
Protip: ACYA: Always Cover Your Ass


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2017)

The last time I warned a kid about falling out of the cart, I said he'd split his head open, bleed ALL over the place & I'd have to clean it all up & I WASN'T gonna be happy about it. 
Mom stared at me with horror while Dad cracked up.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 11, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> The last time I warned a kid about falling out of the cart, I said he'd split his head open, bleed ALL over the place & I'd have to clean it all up & I WASN'T gonna be happy about it.
> Mom stared at me with horror while Dad cracked up.



Always my approach especially when I can hear and see mom getting frustrated with their kid. I rehab dogs kids are not my thing..


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 12, 2017)

TTOG:  Where was your fashion sense today?  Coming to shop at Target wearing khaki pants and a red cardigan is probably not the wisest of ideas.  And you looked at me funny when I asked if you worked here, are you really surprised by the question when you look in the mirror?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeh, we had a regular who made the mistake of coming in wearing tan cargo shorts & a red Tee shirt.
He said he couldn't believe how many times people kept demanding he help with carry-outs.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 12, 2017)

I did hear a comedian make a joke about wearing red and khaki so you can tell people when they ask for help that they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  Where was your fashion sense today?  Coming to shop at Target wearing khaki pants and a red cardigan is probably not the wisest of ideas.  And you looked at me funny when I asked if you worked here, are you really surprised by the question when you look in the mirror?


We had a merchandiser who made that mistake. Once.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 15, 2017)

(Saturday afternoon @ Doglover's A-volume Target on a busy main road somewhere in the US of A) GSA: Doglover, please come to the front lanes for backup.
Me: *turns on light and before the GSA can direct someone, a woman and her daughter come up and stop right when they reach the edge of my belt, meanwhile more customers are queuing up*
Me: Are you ready to checkout?
Guest: Uhh, yeah.
Me: How are you today?
Guest: WHY IS IT SO BUSY IN HERE?
Me: *shrugs* Its Saturday...
Guest: So this is typical for a Saturday?
Me: Yes!

What is wrong with people?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 16, 2017)

TTOG: Must you insist on putting a single item in every bag for your order? I've never seen such a waste of plastic. I went through 20+ bags.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 16, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Must you insist on putting a single item in every bag for your order? I've never seen such a waste of plastic. I went through 20+ bags.


Had this before, usually older Asian women that hoarde plastic bags to use at home.


----------



## Bill James (Oct 16, 2017)

Me - "Hi how are you doing today?"
Guest - "Just lookin'"

And I am a cashier! They are trained to say "Just lookin" they laughed at themselves but still...


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 16, 2017)

I had an older lady getting mad at me because we couldn't do anything with her un-claimed giftcard. She probably called me and the store baloney at least 3 times, not even joking.

Couldn't explain to her she has to redeem the gift card, not just give us the fucken letter she JUST got in the mail and expect us to redeem it for her. She just kept rolling her eyes and calling it "a load of baloney" that we couldn't do it for her. This is something my actual grandma would do so I find it kind of funny now lmao.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 17, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Had this before, usually older Asian women that hoarde plastic bags to use at home.



He's right you know. So glad I'm in a 5 cent per bag store now.


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 17, 2017)

HRZone said:


> He's right you know. So glad I'm in a 5 cent per bag store now.


In my State (CA), it's 10 cents.  It's AWESOME!!!!! 
I had people wanting 10 items in 10 bags, all double bagged and sometimes triple bagged.  Oh, then throw all of the bags into the large Target bag.  No more.  You are killing the earth already.  Perhaps I did say that more than once?


----------



## Shoomm (Oct 17, 2017)

TTOG: Your toddler gave me life today.

I gave her the first stickers you'd ever allowed her to have, and the faces she made were priceless (bonus points to her for not even trying to eat them). The whole situation _completely _blew her little mind. Thank you, I seriously needed that this week!


----------



## Bill James (Oct 17, 2017)

These tourists do not know about the bag laws in California. Lots of people getting cranky at the extra pennies.


----------



## Ahem (Oct 18, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Must you insist on putting a single item in every bag for your order? I've never seen such a waste of plastic. I went through 20+ bags.



There's a Costco near my store so people do that so they can bag their Costco purchases. Or they go to a register with no cashier and grab a bunch. They think they're being so stealthy and sneaky. We're on to you lady


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 19, 2017)

Ahem said:


> There's a Costco near my store so people do that so they can bag their Costco purchases. Or they go to a register with no cashier and grab a bunch. They think they're being so stealthy and sneaky. We're on to you lady


It's kinda hard to bag a case of TP and those giant boxes of cereal...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2017)

Love it when folks come to SB & ask for a bag for their non-SB merch; seeing their faces when I hand them the small shop bags is worth it.


----------



## Ahem (Oct 19, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> It's kinda hard to bag a case of TP and those giant boxes of cereal...



That's probably what's going on with the ones who ask for the big bags for a small handful of items


----------



## AJH212 (Oct 20, 2017)

TTOG: Asking me if we have any "anatomically" accurate baby dolls is still leaving me ill. "Do you have any, like, dolls with the tree and the donut hole?" Seriously?!?! Alarm bells are screaming inside my head.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 20, 2017)

TTOG: if “the line is soooo long,” go up front to the SCO!!! Don’t wait in line, then proceed to berate me and my PM for 5+ minutes (not exaggerating there) because “you just have a few HBA things and it’s ridiculous that (you) had to wait in line!”


----------



## WestLoggy (Oct 21, 2017)

TTOG: setting a POG in electronics. 30 minutes after the store opens this pimply-faced, portly, perspiring lad jumps in front of me with a push shoving his iPhone in my face, "Where are they!!!!!!"  Ummmm ... where are what?  "Are you STOOPID??? The SNES CLASSICCCCCC!!  My phone tells me they are here!  WHERE ARE THEY????"  Umm sorry, Sir, but unfortunately we are sold out now.  "NO!  My phone says they are HERE!!!  You are a LIAR!!!!"  He then literally jumps up and down in a tantrum as I begin to wonder if I am on some sort of hidden cam show.  I calmly point to a sign the Electronics TL posted shortly after all 10 units were purchased within minutes of the store opening indicating our sold-out status. "NOOOOOO!"  He begins sobbing literally with tears and all. Another guest who is watching this unusual display of emotion speaks up with, "someone needs to get laid ... and in a hurry".  I have to shuffle off quickly to avoid laughing out loud in front of the crying fella.  Priceless.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2017)

I always say “our website is updated every day when we open. Items can go out of stock during the day and it may not reflect until the next day”

Whether or not that’s true I actually don’t know but it seems to work.


----------



## taytay (Oct 21, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I always say “our website is updated every day when we open. Items can go out of stock during the day and it may not reflect until the next day”
> 
> Whether or not that’s true I actually don’t know but it seems to work.


Technically it updates every fifteen minutes when your on hand quantities update. But uh, don't tell the guests that


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2017)

tmap98 said:


> Technically it updates every fifteen minutes when your on hand quantities update. But uh, don't tell the guests that


that's good to know-- and that's how often the site and merch lookup update as well?

I use the line to protect us if the counts are off.


----------



## AJH212 (Oct 21, 2017)

TTOG: Thanks so much for yelling at me on the phone demanding your $14 cash and $36 Visa card be credited for an exchange you want on a product you bought in 2016. Seriously?!?!? I can't do a damn thing about that and attempt to connect you to the correct person. Stupid, druggy. Go get a job and stop trying to return things FAR past there return date.


----------



## taytay (Oct 21, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> that's good to know-- and that's how often the site and merch lookup update as well?
> 
> I use the line to protect us if the counts are off.


The site checks if your 'on hand:' is more than zero to determine whether or nor to list if the team is in stock. 

The on hand number updates every fifteen minutes (or so) to account for sales and defectives.
At least every half an hour the website will check the current on hand and display the result per item appropriately.

However, Merch lookup I don't have an official answer. I would assume that it is also accurate to the past fifteen minutes because it's all the same system but I don't know for sure. You'd get a more accurate answer checking in myWork (that is, if you have a mydevice)


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2017)

I was told by my GSTL that both the website and Merch Lookup are based on quantities on hand as of closing the night before. But it's been a while since I was given that info so I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the system has been updated or I flat out got wrong data.


----------



## taytay (Oct 21, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> I was told by my GSTL that both the website and Merch Lookup are based on quantities on hand as of closing the night before. But it's been a while since I was given that info so I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the system has been updated or I flat out got wrong data.


Merch lookup might be, but I've checked on the app when did an item not found on a ship from store batch. While I was picking (and the on hand was at zero) the app said sold out. Once I did the item not found, waited fifteenish minutes and checked the app again (on hands now back to one) the app said in stock at my store


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOG: You were looking for work pants for your daughter. We were standing next to an A New Day display, so I showed you one of their styles first (they start at size 2 for those who don't know). Guest says my daughter's 18! Dont they come smaller? I told you they don't and then showed you a Mossimo Supply style that starts at 00. But just because your daughter is 18 means she's a 0 or 00? Umm even a lot of my skinny friends weren't a 00 at 18. Calm down.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 22, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: You were looking for work pants for your daughter. We were standing next to an A New Day display, so I showed you one of their styles first (they start at size 2 for those who don't know). Guest says my daughter's 18! Dont they come smaller? I told you they don't and then showed you a Mossimo Supply style that starts at 00. But just because your daughter is 18 means she's a 0 or 00? Umm even a lot of my skinny friends weren't a 00 at 18. Calm down.


I haven’t been a size 0 since middle school lmao wtf


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you have anything in a size ∞?


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 22, 2017)

To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: You were looking for work pants for your daughter. We were standing next to an A New Day display, so I showed you one of their styles first (they start at size 2 for those who don't know). Guest says my daughter's 18! Dont they come smaller? I told you they don't and then showed you a Mossimo Supply style that starts at 00. But just because your daughter is 18 means she's a 0 or 00? Umm even a lot of my skinny friends weren't a 00 at 18. Calm down.


I was a 00 until age 23, when I got pregnant with my oldest child. Age does not = size though. Most people aren’t a 0 or 00 at age 18!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOG: if you want to price match, go to GS. We aren’t equipped at pharmacy to price match.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?



Those weren't guest, those were customers


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?


I gots degreaser & room in my walk-in.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 22, 2017)

Shm82 said:


> TTOG: Your toddler gave me life today.
> 
> I gave her the first stickers you'd ever allowed her to have, and the faces she made were priceless (bonus points to her for not even trying to eat them). The whole situation _completely _blew her little mind. Thank you, I seriously needed that this week!



I love it when I do that. But one time I'm pretty sure I gave the kid a phobia of stickers, she touched it and couldn't figure out why it was sticking to her and she started to bawl.

Even funnier? I had a friend in highschool with a LEGITIMATE fear of Stickers, not even joking. The most bizarre thing,  and he's also allergic to any fruit because he has some weird disease, it's not an allergy, just he literally cannot eat fruit. He started to work at Subway, and at Subway you have to prep food obviously, but you have to label the bin you put the lettuce/tomatoes in(whatever it may be) with a very sticky sticker. He must of had hell working at Subway.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOG: No, I can't accept coupons that are a month old. You say you got them in the mail 2 days ago, but the likely scenario is that you've had them and never used them.

Go ahead, call corporate if it makes you feel better, but I doubt that will change anything.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 22, 2017)

A guest today had a whole strip of coupons that expired 4 days ago. She asked if she could use them even though they were expired. I said no, we can’t take expired coupons. She literally started whining. “But I’ve had them for SIX MONTHS and I kept forgetting to use them and now I finally remember and you’re telling me you can’t take them? Please? Pretty please?” I called over my GSTL thinking that if a manager tells her, it will hold more weight. 
GSTL: oh they only expired a couple days ago? Yeah you can totally use them! 
Me: 
So TTOG, im so glad we could reward you for your idiocy and tantrum.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 23, 2017)

@Leo Anything a week or less is doable. In the case of my above guest, she saw that they expired a month ago. I told her I could try, but I pretty much knew the US say expired. I was right and she went off lol. 

"Oh my god, are you kidding me? I am so mad, I'm so fucking pissed right now , oh my god."

It was actually kind of hilarious.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just believe if a coupon is expired then you shouldn’t be able to use it. You ran out of time. Not my problem lol I don’t care if it expired yesterday, it’s still your fault for not using it


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 23, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?


Looks like a typical Saturday in HL, they we're trying to find the perfect ball to shove up their ass and the perfect mask to conceal their identity at the BDSM club where they were taking said ball.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 23, 2017)

TTOG:

Repeating a description of the item you’re looking for after I say “we have nothing like that” multiple times isn’t going to make it appear out of thin air, and it isn’t going to change my answer.

Unless you’re looking for Beetlejuice, then you’re in luck.


----------



## calimero (Oct 23, 2017)

TTOG : you were on the phone and asked for the baby department.  I had the pleasure to pick that phone up ...
You told me that you made a baby registry and that some items
Were purchased , and you wanted to know when and where you could pick them up ... 
my only thought was : you were allowed to breed ?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2017)

TTOG: You placed your order & I was about to scan your Starbucks app when you took a call. 
You proceeded to take the call, asking questions as I stood waiting there with my scanner in hand.
THEN you started to walk down to the hand-off while I called to you SEVERAL TIMES because you hadn't paid.
It took my barista refusing to hand you your drink before you had to walk BACK to my register & put your caller on hold so I could scan your app. 
Guests behind you were NOT sympathetic because you held up the morning rush.
Inconsiderate clod.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 24, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?



My halloween section routinely looks like this. So fucking stupid, you spend an hour or two zoning it, just for people to ruin it later that night. Commonly I'll be there at night off the clock and I'll see all of our plastic skeletons on the floor, or costumes and masks all over.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 24, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You placed your order & I was about to scan your Starbucks app when you took a call.
> You proceeded to take the call, asking questions as I stood waiting there with my scanner in hand.
> THEN you started to walk down to the hand-off while I called to you SEVERAL TIMES because you hadn't paid.
> It took my barista refusing to hand you your drink before you had to walk BACK to my register & put your caller on hold so I could scan your app.
> ...



Had a guest a few weeks ago just walk out of SCO with her items without paying because she got a phone call. Fucking hell, at least she came back. Even worse? Some other lady walked up to SCO, saw the unfinished transaction, and like a brainless zombie just paid for it, claiming she thought it was already HER transaction, despite not scanning her Ibuprofen. What a headache.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 24, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I just believe if a coupon is expired then you shouldn’t be able to use it. You ran out of time. Not my problem lol I don’t care if it expired yesterday, it’s still your fault for not using it


Oh, I don't disagree at all. It's stupid, honestly. But guests before best practice!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2017)

Lady you have been here literally since the store opened how the fuck can you not remember the login for Store Applications


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Repeating a description of the item you’re looking for after I say “we have nothing like that” multiple times isn’t going to make it appear out of thin air, and it isn’t going to change my answer.
> 
> Unless you’re looking for Beetlejuice, then you’re in luck.


People do that in pharmacy all the fricking time! What’s even better is they don’t know the name of it, just what it’s supposed to do for them.  Sorry, I don’t watch Dr Oz (or whatever show you saw it on,) so I have no clue what you’re looking for!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 25, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> People do that in pharmacy all the fricking time! What’s even better is they don’t know the name of it, just what it’s supposed to do for them.  Sorry, I don’t watch Dr Oz (or whatever show you saw it on,) so I have no clue what you’re looking for!



In the book business we call it the "I'm looking for the book on TV." Syndrome.
Very common and hard to get rid of.
The only things worse are the "I'm looking for the new book, the blue one." Fever and the "My children's reading lists are due next week, do you have the Cliffs Notes for these 15 books?" Flu.


----------



## AJH212 (Oct 26, 2017)

TTOG: You were looking for a 15" laptop, so I showed one to you. Then you proceeded to argue with me about how it wasn't a 15" laptop.... in front of you is the bloody label! Right there! In plain freaking sight it says 15.6" You saying that it LOOKS like a 10" just says that you need another optometrist appointment old man.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 26, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> To that one "guest"... can I even call them that anymore?


Pics like this are one reason why I am SO VERY GLAD that I don't work at Target anymore.  Went to my old store a couple of weeks ago and walked past Halloween.  Nope, don't even miss it at all.


----------



## CashCat (Oct 26, 2017)

To that one elderly guest:  I don't care what "the lady" told you.  I'm working self checkout, and there's barely any lines on the regular checklanes.  I am NOT hopping on a register for your lazy ass.  You legitimately stood around whining about it for longer than  it took the regular checklanes to clear their lines, despite your cries of "I can't stand that long".


----------



## WestLoggy (Oct 27, 2017)

TToG: I was working on a wonky POG ... shelving laying around ... label strips missing ... label strip holders cracking as soon I picked them up.  Seriously frustrated.  Elderly woman quietly asked for my assistance to locate an item.  Gave her directions to the item two aisles away.  She stood there a moment then asked me to walk her to it.  I agreed as I needed a step-away from the POG but in all honesty was a bit "ugh".  As we began she stated meekly she might forget by the time we arrive.  Okay.  Walked her directly to the item.  "Thank you.  Now can you tell me where to find [item I just directed her to]."  I then realized she had a bit of geriatric dementia and felt a bit of sadness for her.  I spent the next 20 minutes helping her out with her shopping list in hand then walked her on to the check out.

A few hours later an ETL comes and says she wants to recognize me with a freebie *bucks.  Cool.  Sure.  Turns out the elderly woman's daughter phoned the store to thank us for the personalized help.  Said every other store in the area becomes frustrated as soon as they see her mother walk in and some have actually asked her to leave.  ETL says the daughter was in tears on the phone while giving thanks for us.

Kinda made me all warm and fuzzy and made me think of my own elderly parents.

TToTM: Up yours for telling me I should have just told the old woman what aisle the product was located in and went back to my POG; that I wasted 20-minutes.  It's not that I've drank the Guest Service Kool-Aid ... you just do what's *right*.  I truly hope in your old age you do not have to deal with dementia and end up dealing with a younger *you* when you need a little help shopping.  Karma is a b**ch, ya know.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 27, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> TToG: I was working on a wonky POG ... shelving laying around ... label strips missing ... label strip holders cracking as soon I picked them up.  Seriously frustrated.  Elderly woman quietly asked for my assistance to locate an item.  Gave her directions to the item two aisles away.  She stood there a moment then asked me to walk her to it.  I agreed as I needed a step-away from the POG but in all honesty was a bit "ugh".  As we began she stated meekly she might forget by the time we arrive.  Okay.  Walked her directly to the item.  "Thank you.  Now can you tell me where to find [item I just directed her to]."  I then realized she had a bit of geriatric dementia and felt a bit of sadness for her.  I spent the next 20 minutes helping her out with her shopping list in hand then walked her on to the check out.
> 
> A few hours later an ETL comes and says she wants to recognize me with a freebie *bucks.  Cool.  Sure.  Turns out the elderly woman's daughter phoned the store to thank us for the personalized help.  Said every other store in the area becomes frustrated as soon as they see her mother walk in and some have actually asked her to leave.  ETL says the daughter was in tears on the phone while giving thanks for us.
> 
> ...



While what you did was nice and sweet, I don't get why the daughter who supposedly cares about her mother is allowing a mother with cognitive problems roam freely.  How did she get there?  Drive?  I feel sorry for anyone on the road with her.  Bus?  A person with cognitive problems on a bus, that's a disaster in the making.  What happens if she gets off at the wrong stop?  Walking?  Another disaster in the making.  Senior center shuttle?  Doubtful, otherwise there'd be a caregiver there.


----------



## WestLoggy (Oct 27, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> While what you did was nice and sweet, I don't get why the daughter who supposedly cares about her mother is allowing a mother with cognitive problems roam freely.  How did she get there?  Drive?  I feel sorry for anyone on the road with her.  Bus?  A person with cognitive problems on a bus, that's a disaster in the making.  What happens if she gets off at the wrong stop?  Walking?  Another disaster in the making.  Senior center shuttle?  Doubtful, otherwise there'd be a caregiver there.



I understand what you mean.  However, it is common.  Many elderly with onset geriatric dementia (my 85 y/o father for example) are very self sufficient but still very aware they occasionally need assistance.  In my area (urban area) we have a number of condo towers with aged residents who pop in on a routine basis, some with caregivers and others simply with their walker-device ... shopping lists in hand.  Some days these regulars are just fine.  Other days you can tell they are having a few struggles.  Dementia-related memory issues can come and go and to me it seemed the woman was aware of her condition.  Perhaps she lives in one the local assisted living communities ... perhaps not.  Don't know.  Perhaps her daughter did not know she had gone out or maybe this was simply one of her mum's "off days" don't know.

It's a very sensitive topic to bring up to an elderly parent and can be heart-wrenching.  Being overly protective can be as harmful as not being protective enough.  Every case is different.  As I don't know the situation I withhold judgement of the daughter.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 27, 2017)

TTOG: Of all the stuffed animals, why the fuck did you need a stuffed cheetah!?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> I understand what you mean. However, it is common. Many elderly with onset geriatric dementia (my 85 y/o father for example) are very self sufficient but still very aware they occasionally need assistance.


This.
Many fight to keep their independence in an ever-shrinking environment.
My elderly great-aunt lives with us & the boys have learned to be on standby rather than do something unasked.
It's very frustrating to have someone come up & do something without your consent in the name of 'helping'.
There's even a term for it - learned dependency - in which a person can regress & lose self-care skills when others take over.
It's a fine line between maintaining independence & keeping someone safe.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 27, 2017)

Ttog: No you may not cut in front of another guest while I'm waiting for his stuff to come up the belt. This isn't kindergarten. Also when I tell you no.. storming off like a two year old doesn't exactly help your case.


----------



## goingto4 (Oct 28, 2017)

TTOG: Not our fault you left your keys in your cart that you left dumped right in front of the entrance door. So glad I wasted 20 minutes tracking down the poor unsuspecting guest that had "your" cart.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 28, 2017)

TTOG: I don't care whether you spent $21 or $221 in OTC meds. You're only getting one $5 gift card. And no you can not split this up into a dozen different orders.  The coupon clearly says one per guest.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 28, 2017)

TTOG:  Hmm, so you are all set to wheel your cart into the fitting room when I walk from the clearance racks to meet you.  And then you hold up the two items you want to try on, while a casual glance reveals a lot more items in the cart than just the two you are holding up.  And when I say great, the cart can't go back, you wave your hand at your son in the cart who is so quiet and immobile and well behaved he could pass for a doll, sputter a couple of things and then toss your two items into my reshop cart and march off with an angry "I guess I won't get them then."  Every other parent has managed to get whole words out about needing to keep the kid in the cart and worked with me when I responded with "Well, if I can hold onto the additional merchandise we can do it."  Not a single one sputtered and walked off like that.  No, you didn't act suspicious in the slightest.  Sarcasm intended.

TTOotherG:  You have restored my faith in humanity.  You walked back with two identical pajama sets, one an L and one an XXL.  I could see a L and an XL or an XL and an XXL, but that far apart in size I was fully expecting you were switching the bottoms.  It seems half the people who buy sleepwear sets do so, with an XXL top being the favorite.  I was shocked when you walked out and handed me both sets and mentioned that you really needed an XL but couldn't find one and neither of those would work.  So shocked I didn't even think to offer to do an inventory search or place an order on Target.com.

TTthirdG:  I thought my mind lived in the gutter.  Yours must be buried in the sludge under the gutter.  You're looking for conservative church clothes for your kid whose just into women's sizes, and we meet in A New Day.  While trying to give suggestions I mentioned that Mossimo black has some dresses that fit your wants but they are actually designed for a mature woman.  I meant that they are cut to compliment a woman my age and your age, not a young teen.  I did not mean they were booty clothes.  You didn't have to look a little outraged and say "She's young and they're for church!"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 30, 2017)

Have no idea why, but guests were super bitchy yesterday.

TTOG: *Me:* So how's your day going?
*Guest:* Good. Until I got here.
*M:* *thinking they regretted their decision to come in on a Sunday* Ah, yes, Sundays are alwa---
*G:* No! It's always hellhole busy in here whenever I come.
*Proceeds to then be a bitch  about how things have to be bagged*

1. Sorry I even opened my mouth.
2. Go to SCO if you're going to be a picky ninny.
3. Why do you bother coming in if you hate the store?


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 30, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Have no idea why, but guests were super bitchy yesterday.
> 
> TTOG: *Me:* So how's your day going?
> *Guest:* Good. Until I got here.
> ...


I got bitched at yesterday by a mother with some rambunctious youngins over the fact that it took her over a "hour" to find a eyebrow pencil sharpener. The cheap ones were gone but we did find one. I guess I was just the closest punching bag...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2017)

TTOG: no, “MY boss” didn’t tell you you could have 25% off EVERYTHING you had in your cart.....”MY boss” was standing 5’ away from Me! I don’t know who told you that, but You can walk your ass up front if you want to try that!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 30, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, “MY boss” didn’t tell you you could have 25% off EVERYTHING you had in your cart.....”MY boss” was standing 5’ away from Me! I don’t know who told you that, but You can walk your ass up front if you want to try that!


"Who did you speak to"
They'll mumble about not getting their name
"Oh unfortuently I'll need their override code to take off the discount, so if you find them I'm happy to do it, but I need their number. Sorry!"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 30, 2017)

TTOG: It's truly a sad day when you put coupons before your child. I don't know the entire situation, but from what I saw, every time your daughter even mumbled something, you let out an exasperated sigh and shushed her, saying you "needed to focus" to make sure you got your deals, but it was driving you mad. I'm sorry, but that's just not worth it.


----------



## xeno (Oct 30, 2017)

TTOG: It’s 15 minutes after we closed. Please leave. We all want to go home...


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 30, 2017)

armsprotigy said:


> TTOG: It’s 15 minutes after we closed. Please leave. We all want to go home...



omg why is there a guest still there, give em the boot! Unless they're being pesky and annoying, in that case, kick em in the shins and then out that door!


----------



## AJH212 (Oct 31, 2017)

armsprotigy said:


> TTOG: It’s 15 minutes after we closed. Please leave. We all want to go home...


Oh HELL no!!! I'd have walked their behind straight out the door at 2 minutes after close. No way are they going to hold up the entire store because they can't arrive during normal shopping hours.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "Who did you speak to"
> They'll mumble about not getting their name
> "Oh unfortuently I'll need their override code to take off the discount, so if you find them I'm happy to do it, but I need their number. Sorry!"


Love this!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 1, 2017)

TTOG: I'm sorry that you waited over a week to bring back your receipt with your coupons, but it was too late for us to fix a mistake. Your coupons were only worth *$4*, so why were you upset when we gave you a *$5 *GiftCard?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 3, 2017)

TTOG: I’m sorry that your life is soooooo miserable right now, but being a bitch will get you nowhere with me!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2017)

TTOG: All of our pastries & sandwiches that we offer are in the display case. All of them.
If it's NOT in the case, we don't carry it so STOP asking me if we carry XX sandwich or YY pastry or ZZ food item.
And NO, we never carried ZZ item no matter how many times you say 'Well, you USED to....'
I've worked at my store for 16 yrs & 9 of them at SB so I know we NEVER carried them.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I've worked at my store for 16 yrs & 9 of them at SB.



Oh my.  I’d have bodies stacked in the freezer too.  Now I get you.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 4, 2017)

So I kinda lost it after a clopening shift the other day and flipped out on a guest and her kid for making a mess. Damn did the guest get pissed. She had her back to her kid (3 years old?) while shopping and the kid proceeded to take a bunch of clothing off a rack and after it was piled on the floor, the kid put it back on a different part of the rack. I said (louder than I meant to) "wow, thanks." The woman went crazy telling me "she's just a child, she didn't mean to, understand?" I just said yeah and walked away.  So ttog: pay more attention to your kid. If a child takes an item off the rack and puts it back in the wrong spot, whatever. But to pile clothes on the floor and then put them back in a different spot while the parent doesnt even notice pisses me off. Maybe I was out of line but I just don't care anymore.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 4, 2017)

@Doglover89 I am glad you spoke up a lot of team members would have picked it up like nothing happened enabling the behavior.

Next time I would just be a little more direct than saying "Oh thanks."

"Hey little buddy. Please don't throw those on the ground. Then your mom and I have to pick them up."

Doing this allows you to show concern without being outright rude and it's a passive aggressive way of getting the parent to help you clean up.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 4, 2017)

HRZone said:


> @Doglover89 I am glad you spoke up a lot of team members would have picked it up like nothing happened enabling the behavior.
> 
> Next time I would just be a little more direct than saying "Oh thanks."



Yeah you're right. I was exhausted from clopening and its not an excuse but I'm just tired of people making a mess. Yeah, its my job to pick up a stray item here and there or to fold a table, but kids or adults throwing piles of newer merchandise onto the floor for no reason pisses me off.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 5, 2017)

TTOG: If you want a deal, learn to use cartwheel on your own time. I'm not going to do a demo for you. In line. On a Sunday. With other guests waiting. 

TTO(ther)G: It's 1 coupon per phone for toys. I really don't care that you think it didn't take 25% off, the coupon scanned, so it worked. I'm not allowed to scan the same phone twice.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 5, 2017)

that 25% was really glitchy for me... mostly since it wouldn't combine with cartwheel which it should (1 manf, 1 targ, 1 cart per item)


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> that 25% was really glitchy for me... mostly since it wouldn't combine with cartwheel which it should (1 manf, 1 targ, 1 cart per item)


We've had issues with it too, either it won't scan or it thinks that the item isn't there, which it is. And yeah, I agree about it not combining with CW, because 90% of the time it does, or should at least.


----------



## RhettB (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the ones who call about this time wanting you to scrounge through all the 90% off to find the thing they want.  I gave very little effort to look for what the guest could only describe as a "dog stick decoration".    Then the ones who cant do second-grade math.  If the package has the price on it, it's rather easy to figure out the price.  My endcap by the price scanner is not a dumping ground.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 6, 2017)

RhettB said:


> My endcap by the price scanner is not a dumping ground.


I always try to have the end caps near a price scanner full for this purpose. Lazy fucks can't walk back 10 feet to put away an item and just cover the entire shelf if it's empty.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2017)

Leave an empty cart there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Leave an empty cart there.


Oh, people do this at my store all the time and it annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2017)

TTOG:

Uh, no, I can't do a return for you with a fucking Xerox of your ID.  BAHAHAHAHA!
Fucking moron.  I hope you get pulled over.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 6, 2017)

Heh. My state recently started giving out black/white printouts when you go in to renew your license. They give you back the expired one with a hole punched through it, and your new one comes in the mail in about 3 weeks.  Something to do with REAL ID and security documents.


----------



## AJH212 (Nov 7, 2017)

TTOG: I understand that you are "busy" and therefor leave your teens at Target so you can go do other stuff. What is not okay is them riding the skateboards around the store for the 2nd time. First time I gave them a warning. This time, since you decided to blame the store rather than yourself, you got offered the option of paying for the skateboards that YOUR teens ripped out of the boxes, or you could wait for the police department to show up. Very sorry to hear (not really) that there was an active warrant.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 8, 2017)

TTOG: Did you really tell our HRTM to suck your d**k because Target.com said we had an item we were actually out of? Dang.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 8, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Did you really tell our HRTM to suck your d**k because Target.com said we had an item we were actually out of? Dang.



how irrational of them!


----------



## HRZone (Nov 9, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOG: Did you really tell our HRTM to suck your d**k because Target.com said we had an item we were actually out of? Dang.



I was taught as a child not to put small objects in my mouth


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 11, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Heh. My state recently started giving out black/white printouts when you go in to renew your license. They give you back the expired one with a hole punched through it, and your new one comes in the mail in about 3 weeks.  Something to do with REAL ID and security documents.


Mine too. Had a guy try and offer me the “hole-punched” one for pseudofed the other day and he threw a fit when I told him I couldn’t accept it. He didn’t believe me when I explained that the hole invalidated it (and never mind the fact that it expired in AUGUST!) He didn’t have the paper one OR the new one!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2017)

TTOG  
Do.  Not.  Lie.  To.  Me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 11, 2017)

Yetive said:


> TTOG
> Do.  Not.  Lie.  To.  Me.


Literally every GSTM all day every day to every guest


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 11, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Mine too. Had a guy try and offer me the “hole-punched” one for pseudofed the other day and he threw a fit when I told him I couldn’t accept it. He didn’t believe me when I explained that the hole invalidated it (and never mind the fact that it expired in AUGUST!) He didn’t have the paper one OR the new one!


Can I be a fly on the windshield when he gets pulled over for speeding? LOL


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 11, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Can I be a fly on the windshield when he gets pulled over for speeding? LOL



If ya promise to give us the juicy details later. After you finish laughing your ass off first.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2017)

TTOG: You heard there was a BOGO at Starbucks & I said yes, for all the holiday drinks.
You then said 'Oh, which ones are the holiday drinks?' & I cringed inside as EVERY PERSON in the line behind you rolled their eyes.
I tried to go thru the menu rapid-fire while you asked 'Now, which one had the mocha? Does it come with whipped cream? What kind of toppings are there? Can you make that with almond milk?'
By the time you'd settled on two drinks, it was turning into an ugly mob stretching to the door & you stood there oblivious until I told you your drinks would be down at the other end of the bar. 
Then you kept asking the barista what she was doing, was she using the right milk, could you have different sprinkles than what it came with.
After you left, the barista on bar looked at me & said 'I hope she likes decaf.'
I've taught my children well.


----------



## NKG (Nov 12, 2017)

Ttog-
Still trying to find out why you asked me where the sparkling cider was and then walked away because I had to look up where it was since its typically a seasonal item. Only to find it on your own. Thanks for wasting my time and yours.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 12, 2017)

Guest: do you have a flyer with your deals?
Me: we have a holiday catalog or a weekly ad that has all our deals for the week
Guest: no, I just want something that’s front and back that has today’s deals
Me: all we have is the ad that but it’s only a couple pages long
Guest: I AM LOOKING FOR YOUR FRONT AND BACK DAILY DEAL SPECIAL
Me: WE DON’T HAVE ANYTHING LIKE THAT
Guest: *walks away*
So TTOG: I’m still confused about what the heck you were talking about lmao


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 12, 2017)

The last couple weeks, there has been a single-sheet ad for weekend deals. (S)he might have been referring to that ad. But I think they've all been Thurs-Sat, so it wouldn't have applied to today anyway.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 12, 2017)

-spills tator tots all over ground-

-guest walks by-

"Awh, man, that sucks, hey can you help me find something?"


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> -spills tator tots all over ground-
> 
> -guest walks by-
> 
> "Awh, man, that sucks, hey can you help me find something?"


So the guest was being a SPEC-tater?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 13, 2017)

Guest: *as he watches the cashier do her job and assist a guest* Jesus Christ, this is slow.

Bitch, there are 16 freaking SCOs in the store. Want to get out quick? Use 'em, because it's not like lines will magically get better in the coming weeks.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 13, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guest: *as he watches the cashier do her job and assist a guest* Jesus Christ, this is slow.
> 
> Bitch, there are 16 freaking SCOs in the store. Want to get out quick? Use 'em, because it's not like lines will magically get better in the coming weeks.


Or bitching will make you go any faster


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> So the guest was being a SPEC-tater?



hehe, technically yes. I love how in the moment I'm just so annoyed with things, but it only takes a night to sleep it off and the next day I find it kind of hilarious the things that happen to me.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 13, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Mine too. Had a guy try and offer me the “hole-punched” one for pseudofed the other day and he threw a fit when I told him I couldn’t accept it. He didn’t believe me when I explained that the hole invalidated it (and never mind the fact that it expired in AUGUST!) He didn’t have the paper one OR the new one!


Are you both in Illinois too?


----------



## Times Up (Nov 13, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Are you both in Illinois too?



Other states do the hole punch thing too


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 13, 2017)

In Minnesota, they punch holes through your ID when you get a new one. All the guy had to do was show the papers with his new one, unless he's really just not got a new ID but has his old punched out one lol


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 13, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Are you both in Illinois too?


I am.  Suburban Chicago.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 13, 2017)

Washington state also hole punches their ids.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 17, 2017)

TTOG:  Read the whole sign.  Don't come up to the check out and ask for your $10 GC when spending $50 in groceries without a text bar code or cartwheel coupon.  If target didn't want your verified phone number (to get a text back) or your verified email (required to sign on to target.com/cartwheel coupon) then they would make the promotion automatic or say to just ask at the register.  Don't tell me you are educated and have 3 masters degrees and teach under performing high school children when I ask you what the sign says underneath the $10 promotion and tell me you didn't bother to read anything on the sign other than than $10 free gift card.  I hope you don't teach those under performing teenagers to read part of a sign and to get bitchy with the cashier who is trying to verify the promotion because as she said she just got on two minutes ago and wasn't aware of the new promotion.  If you aren't going to read the rules and follow the instructions, at least be nice and ask if there is any way to get the promotion and don't be snippy and demanding.  I do give a pass to elderly guests and guests who are clueless but make up for it with kindness and pleasantness.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 17, 2017)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOG:  Read the whole sign.  Don't come up to the check out and ask for your $10 GC when spending $50 in groceries without a text bar code or cartwheel coupon.  If target didn't want your verified phone number (to get a text back) or your verified email (required to sign on to target.com/cartwheel coupon) then they would make the promotion automatic or say to just ask at the register.  Don't tell me you are educated and have 3 masters degrees and teach under performing high school children when I ask you what the sign says underneath the $10 promotion and tell me you didn't bother to read anything on the sign other than than $10 free gift card.  I hope you don't teach those under performing teenagers to read part of a sign and to get bitchy with the cashier who is trying to verify the promotion because as she said she just got on two minutes ago and wasn't aware of the new promotion.  If you aren't going to read the rules and follow the instructions, at least be nice and ask if there is any way to get the promotion and don't be snippy and demanding.  I do give a pass to elderly guests and guests who are clueless but make up for it with kindness and pleasantness.


I have some contracts and loan applications for him to put his John Hancock on!


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 17, 2017)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOG:  Read the whole sign.  Don't come up to the check out and ask for your $10 GC when spending $50 in groceries without a text bar code or cartwheel coupon.  If target didn't want your verified phone number (to get a text back) or your verified email (required to sign on to target.com/cartwheel coupon) then they would make the promotion automatic or say to just ask at the register.  Don't tell me you are educated and have 3 masters degrees and teach under performing high school children when I ask you what the sign says underneath the $10 promotion and tell me you didn't bother to read anything on the sign other than than $10 free gift card.  I hope you don't teach those under performing teenagers to read part of a sign and to get bitchy with the cashier who is trying to verify the promotion because as she said she just got on two minutes ago and wasn't aware of the new promotion.  If you aren't going to read the rules and follow the instructions, at least be nice and ask if there is any way to get the promotion and don't be snippy and demanding.  I do give a pass to elderly guests and guests who are clueless but make up for it with kindness and pleasantness.



You need to sign up for a RedCard to get that promo...


----------



## Times Up (Nov 18, 2017)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOG:  Read the whole sign.  Don't come up to the check out and ask for your $10 GC when spending $50 in groceries without a text bar code or cartwheel coupon.  If target didn't want your verified phone number (to get a text back) or your verified email (required to sign on to target.com/cartwheel coupon) then they would make the promotion automatic or say to just ask at the register.  Don't tell me you are educated and have 3 masters degrees and teach under performing high school children when I ask you what the sign says underneath the $10 promotion and tell me you didn't bother to read anything on the sign other than than $10 free gift card.  I hope you don't teach those under performing teenagers to read part of a sign and to get bitchy with the cashier who is trying to verify the promotion because as she said she just got on two minutes ago and wasn't aware of the new promotion.  If you aren't going to read the rules and follow the instructions, at least be nice and ask if there is any way to get the promotion and don't be snippy and demanding.  I do give a pass to elderly guests and guests who are clueless but make up for it with kindness and pleasantness.



Had that come up yesterday.   To make matters worse, the next guest in line was a TM from another store who chimed in, "At my store we would give the g/c to the guest."  Well then how can Target mine people's purchases for data!  Just zip your mouth and let me follow my store's protocol which happens to coincide with corporate's philosophy.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 18, 2017)

OK snowflake,  how is it appropriate to get into line 10 minutes before closing and feel it's now the best time to scan each and every item from your LOADED  cart to check for cartwheel.  Selfish wench!   Don't look at me with attitude when I tell you I am going to help the gentleman behind you, with only 3 items, since he is READY to check out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 18, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Had that come up yesterday.   To make matters worse, the next guest in line was a TM from another store who chimed in, "At my store we would give the g/c to the guest."  Well then how can Target mine people's purchases for data!  Just zip your mouth and let me follow my store's protocol which happens to coincide with corporate's philosophy.


I would have looked them straight in the eye and said "that's weird because that's against corporate policy, so I'm not able to do it. I don't know why your store is able to, but we cannot here. sorry" then offer the guest to download the target app and if they don't have a smartphone you can talk with GSTL about using their/your app for the mobile coupon.


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 18, 2017)

TTOG: Try to remember the person who denied your price match scam before. If it doesn’t come up in the price match app, I’m not going to change it. The Pampers Sensitive Wipes are not $4 on the Walmart website. There was no listed in store price as you claimed. Denied!


----------



## Interface23 (Nov 18, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Had that come up yesterday.   To make matters worse, the next guest in line was a TM from another store who chimed in, "At my store we would give the g/c to the guest."  Well then how can Target mine people's purchases for data!  Just zip your mouth and let me follow my store's protocol which happens to coincide with corporate's philosophy.



It was in our weekly ad and we could scan it from there but we were told to use that as last resort


----------



## Times Up (Nov 18, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would have looked them straight in the eye and said "that's weird because that's against corporate policy, so I'm not able to do it. I don't know why your store is able to, but we cannot here. sorry" then offer the guest to download the target app and if they don't have a smartphone you can talk with GSTL about using their/your app for the mobile coupon.



We (me & GSTL) told the guest it wasn't automatic as he had assumed (ugh, didn't read ALL of the sign) he just need to get the mobile coupon (which we walked him thru).  Dang, doesn't anyone read how they can get the free money.   Its like people are just too damn lazy! I just  ignored the TM from the other store, and didn't bother to even ask what store he was from when I checked him out, just too close to closing for me to care.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 18, 2017)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOG: Try to remember the person who denied your price match scam before. If it doesn’t come up in the price match app, I’m not going to change it. The Pampers Sensitive Wipes are not $4 on the Walmart website. There was no listed in store price as you claimed. Denied!


On the walmart site there is an option to enable “show in store prices”. Be sure to check that, though it probably was a scam.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Nov 18, 2017)

TTOG, despite your proclamation that you're a scientist, no, all our bikes are not built wrong, You're rude and insulting, and if you're as smart as you claim about bikes, you'd know your daughter is two feet too short to safely ride a 24 inch bike, and you'd be aware how idiotic you come off claiming you need a "perfect" "safe" "complete" bike, while considering purchasing a Kent.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 21, 2017)

TTOG: What on earth do you do with your rebate checks when you get them? First off, it was crumpled  up like a paper wad and second, it was sticky as fuck with HONEY. Honestly, if you're going to throw it away, just throw it away. Luckily, the printer spit it out before any damage was done.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 21, 2017)

Ttog:  Good job not slapping your tween into next week.  You kept you calm even while she was being a little shit, and even got her to pick out a pair of boots even though she claimed they were all ugly.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 21, 2017)

my store did a promotion on select brands of dog and cat food and while hanging the signs I decided the "Excludes Blue Buffalo" fine print was too tiny, so I went over each one with a highlighter. I don't cashier at Target but previous experience has got me in the habit of doing so because of that selective blindness that seems to be going around


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 24, 2017)

TTOG:
Yes, the store did in fact close at midnight. 
No, you can't "just keep shopping."
Yes, you do have to leave.
Yes, I will escort you out, with the assistance of the Police if necessary. 
No, you can't stop at Starbucks on the way out.
Just GTFO ALREADY, I WANT TO GO TO SLEEP!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2017)

As I was leaving (after close), there were three TMs on the bench outside waiting for their rides & laughing themselves silly. 
Seems they were watching all the guests (who didn't know we closed this year) drive up & head for the door.
When one carful rolled by & asked when the store was opening, they said "6 AM!!" in a chorus.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 24, 2017)

I had to hold your hand while showing you how to save a photo on to your phone and then how to work the kiosk. Please don't tell me I am not helping you while I am also trying to keep an eye out for check lane lights.


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 25, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> As I was leaving (after close), there were three TMs on the bench outside waiting for their rides & laughing themselves silly.
> Seems they were watching all the guests (who didn't know we closed this year) drive up & head for the door.
> When one carful rolled by & asked when the store was opening, they said "6 AM!!" in a chorus.


Think those TM need a punch correction for working off the clock lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 25, 2017)

TTOG: STOP TOUCHING MY WORKSPACE! This job is not that hard, but when your fucking around with my bags and removing items as I'm bagging, then yes, this job becomes a royal PITA.

TTO(ther)G: Couldn't help but chuckle as I was leaving because you were pleading with the GSTL about Hatchimals at7:45 PM. You're lucky we even had the smaller ones in stock, despite it not being what you wanted.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 25, 2017)

TT(many)Gs: What part of "quantities limited, no rainchecks" do you not understand??? 

All .... bloody .... weekend.  I am SOOOO glad this sale is over.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Nov 26, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> TT(many)Gs: What part of "quantities limited, no rainchecks" do you not understand???
> 
> All .... bloody .... weekend.  I am SOOOO glad this sale is over.



The Society of Entitlement.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 26, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> The Society of Entitlement.



AKA...the typical Target shopper!


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 26, 2017)

I wasn't even in market and...

Older lady: where are your canned beans?? I found only one can and I never heard of this kind!
Me: *checks mydevice then walks guest to aisle*
Older lady: OK, now I need to find those beans...
Me: Ma'am, what type of beans were you looking for?
Older lady: Well now that you've showed me the beans, I can find them!
Me: *shrugs and walks away*

So much for Spot wanting us to place the product in the guest's hand lol


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 26, 2017)

Working back in Dairy today, me and two other guys were working a pull and admittedly we got in the way of someone, we got right the hell out of the way within a blink, I said sorry, we each said sorry one by one, but all she does is roll her eyes.

BITCH WAS THAT FUCKING NECESSARY WE SAID SORRY GET OFF YOUR FUCKING HIGH HORSE


----------



## Pale (Nov 26, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Working back in Dairy today, me and two other guys were working a pull and admittedly we got in the way of someone, we got right the hell out of the way within a blink, I said sorry, we each said sorry one by one, but all she does is roll her eyes.
> 
> BITCH WAS THAT FUCKING NECESSARY WE SAID SORRY GET OFF YOUR FUCKING HIGH HORSE


Show this to the bitch

This is my new favorite video, god i love it


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 27, 2017)

TT(several guests)G: When you bring up bulk food items please write the code on the little ties.. I don't have those codes up here and i sure in hell dont have any of them memorized.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 27, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> TT(several guests)G: When you bring up bulk food items please write the code on the little ties.. I don't have those codes up here and i sure in hell dont have any of them memorized.


I hate to say it but it is not the guests job to put PLUs anywhere. They should be at your register (my store had a sheet with them all at every lane)


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hate to say it but it is not the guests job to put PLUs anywhere. They should be at your register (my store had a sheet with them all at every lane)



I was about to say, every lane should have like a booklet with every single bulk code in the store, and if it's a seasonal item or whatever they print barcodes for it at every lane.

Your GSTLs should probably get some of those booklets. After 2 years of cashiering I know everything like the back of my hand almost, but your store should have the little booklets with all of the codes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I was about to say, every lane should have like a booklet with every single bulk code in the store, and if it's a seasonal item or whatever they print barcodes for it at every lane.
> 
> Your GSTLs should probably get some of those booklets. After 2 years of cashiering I know everything like the back of my hand almost, but your store should have the little booklets with all of the codes.


All I know are bananas and avocados. I know a bunch of other codes but not what they match up to 

Also most stuff has a sticker on it with the PLU


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Also most stuff has a sticker on it with the PLU



Ah, but a bunch of those stickers don't match our system. Like friggin bananas.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hate to say it but it is not the guests job to put PLUs anywhere. They should be at your register (my store had a sheet with them all at every lane)



Well I work at a local grocery store and they don't give us those numbers to my knowledge


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I was about to say, every lane should have like a booklet with every single bulk code in the store, and if it's a seasonal item or whatever they print barcodes for it at every lane.
> 
> Your GSTLs should probably get some of those booklets. After 2 years of cashiering I know everything like the back of my hand almost, but your store should have the little booklets with all of the codes.





GoodyNN said:


> Ah, but a bunch of those stickers don't match our system. Like friggin bananas.



Grapes are wrong at my store and bulk rice and assorted nuts don't have them sadly.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Grapes are wrong at my store and bulk rice and assorted nuts don't have them sadly.



Actually that is a real issue at my store too... it's better now, though. We only carry one kind of Avocados but we had three kinds keyed into SCO so people were entering in the wrong avocados left and right. I forgot what the new one is because it's been a while since I've cashiered once again but there's a new one out there...

I also forgot you left target... or did you???


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> All I know are bananas and avocados. I know a bunch of other codes but not what they match up to
> 
> Also most stuff has a sticker on it with the PLU



I want to have a PLU Memory contest now...

Banana 4011
Avocado 4025
Red Pepper 4088
Green pepper 4861
Yellow Pepper 4680
Orange Pepper 3121
Asparagus 4080
Sweet Onion 4065
White Onion 4663
Garlic 4068
Green Grapes 4022
Red Grapes 4023
Red on vine Tomato 4664
beefsteak tomato its at the tip of my tongue I can't remember
Roma Tomato 4087


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I want to have a PLU Memory contest now...
> 
> Banana 4011
> Avocado 4025
> ...


Non Super Targets use 8011 for bananas


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Actually that is a real issue at my store too... it's better now, though. We only carry one kind of Avocados but we had three kinds keyed into SCO so people were entering in the wrong avocados left and right. I forgot what the new one is because it's been a while since I've cashiered once again but there's a new one out there...
> 
> I also forgot you left target... or did you???



Yupp I did that's why I was griping.. people at my store not putting down plu.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 27, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Non Super Targets use 8011 for bananas



My new store uses 8011.. took me a while to switch over.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm 8011 for bananas as well.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 27, 2017)

the new SCO fixed the avacado PLU issue


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 28, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> beefsteak tomato its at the tip of my tongue I can't remember


Beefsteak = 4799 
And the PLU for avacadoes changed according to my sheet


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 28, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Beefsteak = 4799
> And the PLU for avacadoes changed according to my sheet




It's always changing lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 28, 2017)

TTOG: when you ask if I can ring out your other items and I say, “I can do up to 5 items,” that means 1-5. Not multiples of 5 different TYPES of items, 5 items TOTAL! Yes, your 4 shampoos count as 4 items, even though they’re all the same kind, as do your 3 boxes of cheerios, your 4 packs of paper towels, etc. I have 1 set of bags and very limited counter space, not to mention a line of people behind you and nobody else working other than the pharmacist. PLUS, your paying for your rx with a flex spending card, which means I’d have to do a separate transaction for all of your other items. Walk your ass up to the front and use the SCO!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 28, 2017)

TTOG: don’t tell me how to do my job. Yes, I know where the bin is where your prescription should be alphabetically, but protocol says I have to pull you up in the computer first. AND, based on the medication, it isn’t in that bin because it has to be mixed, therefore it is in the “mix” bin, which is nowhere near the “alphabetical” bin. Calling me an idiot because I walked in the opposite direction of the “F” bin was uncalled for and I hope you choke on it


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 29, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: don’t tell me how to do my job. Yes, I know where the bin is where your prescription should be alphabetically, but protocol says I have to pull you up in the computer first. AND, based on the medication, it isn’t in that bin because it has to be mixed, therefore it is in the “mix” bin, which is nowhere near the “alphabetical” bin. Calling me an idiot because I walked in the opposite direction of the “F” bin was uncalled for and I hope you choke on it



At Pharmacy it has got to piss you off when guests think they know how to do your job better than you do! I know it irritates me to no end, and I'm only Guest Service.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 29, 2017)

JJFromWisconsin said:


> At Pharmacy it has got to piss you off when guests think they know how to do your job better than you do! I know it irritates me to no end, and I'm only Guest Service.





PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: don’t tell me how to do my job. Yes, I know where the bin is where your prescription should be alphabetically, but protocol says I have to pull you up in the computer first. AND, based on the medication, it isn’t in that bin because it has to be mixed, therefore it is in the “mix” bin, which is nowhere near the “alphabetical” bin. Calling me an idiot because I walked in the opposite direction of the “F” bin was uncalled for and I hope you choke on it



I've only told someone once where my prescription was because it's (useally) stored in the fridge. She couldn't find it in the regular bins and she may have been new.

But the regular 3 pharmacists would probably shoot me if i told them where it was.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 29, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> I've only told someone once where my prescription was because it's (useally) stored in the fridge. She couldn't find it in the regular bins and she may have been new.
> 
> But the regular 3 pharmacists would probably shoot me if i told them where it was.


This was a new patient to top it all off. It annoys me when existing patients tell me, “it’s in the fridge” enough, but I deal with it. I don’t appreciate being called an idiot by a new patient


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2017)

TTOG: You picked the wrong time to go off on your "It's only coffee; how hard can it be?!" rant after changing your order mid-stream.
You copped an attitude when my barista had to switch cups & rewrite your order before delivering your remark.
My SBTL slammed down a 3" thick recipe card file & said "Memorize all those recipes in a week THEN come back & we'll talk." delivered with a feral smile.
Yeh, it's not that hard so why can't you do it at home?


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 29, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> This was a new patient to top it all off. It annoys me when existing patients tell me, “it’s in the fridge” enough, but I deal with it. I don’t appreciate being called an idiot by a new patient



Well clearly since they're a new patient and know where thing is in the back of the pharmacy..


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 30, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You picked the wrong time to go off on your "It's only coffee; how hard can it be?!" rant after changing your order mid-stream.
> You copped an attitude when my barista had to switch cups & rewrite your order before delivering your remark.
> My SBTL slammed down a 3" thick recipe card file & said "Memorize all those recipes in a week THEN come back & we'll talk." delivered with a feral smile.
> Yeh, it's not that hard so why can't you do it at home?



somebody deserves some decaf


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 30, 2017)

JJFromWisconsin said:


> somebody deserves some decaf


Or triple shot


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2017)

She was solidly decaffed.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 30, 2017)

Those guests who are much more badly behaved than their own kids

This bitches' kid stood up in the cart, oh the horror, not even making any noise and she screams furiously at him loud enough to make my ears ring..."CONNOR I SAID SIT DOWN!!! SIT DOWN NOW GOD DAMN IT!!!!" and other guests were staring at her like "WTF?" 

then some other bitch was marching through toys with her kid and he stops to grab something off the shelf like 100% of all kids that age do, and she hauls off and smacks the shit out of him with "NO!! ABSOLUTELY NOT!! PUT IT BACK NOW!!!!!!" gunning for Mom of the Year there huh lady

or the couple who got into a loud ass argument with each other over some stupid shit, carrying on really loudly Jerry Springer-style while their kids sit silently in the cart wearing thousand-yard stares

good times


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 30, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Well clearly since they're a new patient and know where thing is in the back of the pharmacy..


I don’t expect her to know where the thing is. Even our existing patients don’t know where the “mix” bin is, but don’t walk into a place you’ve never been before and think you know more than the staff.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 30, 2017)

Me: How are you doing today, miss??
Her: Hi 
Me: Good? I'm good, too.

that's almost as bad as "I'm going on my break!" "Have a good break!" "Thanks you too"


----------



## HRZone (Dec 1, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> This bitches' kid stood up in the cart, oh the horror, not even making any noise and she screams furiously at him loud enough to make my ears ring..."CONNOR I SAID SIT DOWN!!! SIT DOWN NOW GOD DAMN IT!!!!" and other guests were staring at her like "WTF?



The language was inappropriate but this is dangerous. If you have to suddenly stop your cart a kid standing up pretty easily topples over since the walls of a shopping cart are pretty high. I appreciate that more than the parents who let their kids lay on the bottom of the cart.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh.  My.  God.  A customer let her kids play on the red three sided cart thingie that was up at guest services with a 8000 inch tv in it and it was kind of rolling and I said, "Oh please don't play on that, it's not safe" and the mother and father were total shit asses to me.  I said, "if that TV tips over on him, he's going to get injured.  Please get him off that cart."

People are so stupid.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 1, 2017)

Realizing that and dealing with it is half the battle.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> The language was inappropriate but this is dangerous. If you have to suddenly stop your cart a kid standing up pretty easily topples over since the walls of a shopping cart are pretty high. I appreciate that more than the parents who let their kids lay on the bottom of the cart.


So many times I have nicely told a child to sit down because their parent is not paying attention. I don't care if the child gets upset because falling out of the cart would be much worse.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 1, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Oh.  My.  God.  A customer let her kids play on the red three sided cart thingie that was up at guest services with a 8000 inch tv in it and it was kind of rolling and I said, "Oh please don't play on that, it's not safe" and the mother and father were total shit asses to me.  I said, "if that TV tips over on him, he's going to get injured.  Please get him off that cart."
> 
> People are so stupid.


I have no problem telling kids not to do something if the parents aren't being parents.  Target would get the blame if the child got hurt.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh god, a little miniature fucker turned off one of the registers.  Goddamned parents let their spawn run wild and it started punching buttons.  Fuckers!


----------



## beachlover (Dec 1, 2017)

I understand you seemed upset because a few of us are watching you shop.  You see, you were shopping near the FR when I made the 15 minute closing announcement, so I know you heard it.  You were also close at the 5 minute announcement.  And, then when I saw you down the aisle when I made the closing announcement.  The fact that you went from RTW, to men's, to boys, then to market after the announcement drew a crowd.  See, we're all  watching you and waiting for you to drag your cart to the cashier so we can clock out and go home.   It's 20 minutes after closing.   Go home.   

Oh and BTW, only wanting 1/2 of the items you selected and sending the other half back at the cashier rubs many of us the wrong way.  Expect the stink eye from this TM should I see you shopping at my Spot in the future.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 1, 2017)

TTOG: FUCK. YOU. It's not my fault that the delivery guy crushed your package, and it's not my fault that the phone rep for Target.com told you one thing, and you decided to do the exact opposite of what they told you to do. It's not even my job to do guest service and handle this kind of crap. I've been more than generous in trying to make things right for you, but nope. Not good enough. DO NOT cut me off mid sentence and scream at me and then expect me to fix your problems. I seriously feel bad for the next person that has to deal with your entitled ass.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 2, 2017)

beachlover said:


> See, we're all watching you and waiting for you to drag your cart to the cashier so we can clock out and go home. It's 20 minutes after closing. Go home.


Oh screw that. I escort them up to the registers if they're still trying to shop 5 minutes after the store closes. It's straight out the door if they delay to 15 minutes.


----------



## JazzyPacks (Dec 2, 2017)

TTOG: I told you when you first started asking me about the printers that I didn't know anything about them. I don't work in Electronics. I am not skilled in comparing two different products like that. Please don't get mad at me about it, and please stop asking me questions!

To that other guest, I told you that I wasn't sure if we had the gift card you were looking for. I directed you to where they _might _be. Please don't get mad at me when you don't find the card you were looking for.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 2, 2017)

JazzyPacks said:


> TTOG: I told you when you first started asking me about the printers that I didn't know anything about them. I don't work in Electronics. I am not skilled in comparing two different products like that. Please don't get mad at me about it, and please stop asking me questions!



I always politely explain that I can get an electronics or hardlines tm who is more knowledgeable for them.

As simple as "hey salesfloor is there someone knowledgeable about printers who can meet a guest in F17?"

Once you get an answer or someone comes over you can be on your merry way.


----------



## JazzyPacks (Dec 2, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I always politely explain that I can get an electronics or hardlines tm who is more knowledgeable for them.
> 
> As simple as "hey salesfloor is there someone knowledgeable about printers who can meet a guest in F17?"
> 
> Once you get an answer or someone comes over you can be on your merry way.



I didn't have a walkie at the time, so I had to wait until I saw someone come by who knew about it.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 2, 2017)

gotta say it's massively fucking aggravating having to maneuver around a billion guests who are all mobbing seasonal at the same time, getting in my way when I'm trying to stock shit. I'm about to go hoarse from saying "Excuse me" every ten seconds. Weekends are a huge drag now and time almost runs in reverse

it bugs me that so many people seem to wait until the last minute to buy xmas shit even though we've had most of it for weeks now, especially the lights. The company anticipates early shoppers that never show up. The red and blue lights were sitting pretty and gathering dust until suddenly there was a run on them all at once and now everyone's whining about not being able to get them. Early bird, worm etc.

I don't mind helping guests find things but if I stopped to help every single guest who tries to squeeze by us then I'd be stuck there until the heat death of the universe, so welp


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> it bugs me that so many people seem to wait until the last minute to buy xmas shit


It's December 2nd.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 2, 2017)

I may have been exaggerating a wee bit but this is just a prelude to the whiners we'll be getting on Dec 23rd


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 2, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOG: FUCK. YOU. It's not my fault that the delivery guy crushed your package, and it's not my fault that the phone rep for Target.com told you one thing, and you decided to do the exact opposite of what they told you to do. It's not even my job to do guest service and handle this kind of crap. I've been more than generous in trying to make things right for you, but nope. Not good enough. DO NOT cut me off mid sentence and scream at me and then expect me to fix your problems. I seriously feel bad for the next person that has to deal with your entitled ass.


Now imagine dealing with that every day being a GSTM.

Target.com always tells the guest we can give them the world in store. It’s so annoying.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 2, 2017)

TTOG: I’m so sorry the Christmas lights you bought don’t match what you already have. BUT - you told me you bought them last December so they are clearly past the 90 day return window. If you can’t use them then donate them to charity. Next guest please!


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 2, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Now imagine dealing with that every day being a GSTM.
> 
> Target.com always tells the guest we can give them the world in store. It’s so annoying.


Oh believe me I know the struggle. I deal with some nasty people in AP, but I could never do Guest Service. I'd channel my inner @Kartman and snap necks.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been trying not to do that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 3, 2017)

I was shopping today and overheard a mother whose two children were giving her a hard say very matter-a-factly, "I wonder if it's too late to eat my young?"


----------



## Corrin (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, because waiting until the GSA walks away before cussing them out and being nasty about their weight totally isn't going to get you noticed...or get you your items.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOG: Read your damn coupons. It says very specifically Free $10 GIFT CARD if you spend $50 or more, not $10 off your purchase.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOG: I was more than happy to call the Target across town when we didn't have an item available for you. Thanks for being understanding when they wouldn't hold it for you (even though I asked them to).


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOG:

You came to my desk and wanted to return a blue blanket but defensively stated that you didn't have your receipt and you just wanted your money back.

Me:  Sure, do you have the card?
You:  No, I just want cash.
Me:  Without the card used to purchase the item or the receipt, we can make a return and give you a merchandise card.
You:  Well I lost the receipt but I bought it last week even though I didn't want a blue blanket, I wanted green, but you said that you were out of green ones.
Me:  I'm sure I don't know what color blankets are in stock but okay (your point is?)
Me:  I can scan the back of your ID to start making a return.
You:  *throws ID at me*
Me:  *scans it, scans blue blanket*  Okay, that will be $$ on a merchandise card.
You:  *screams* I SAID I WANT CASH THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS WHY I NEVER SHOP HERE I LOST THE RECEIPT BUT I ALREADY BOUGHT THE GREEN ONE SINCE YOU LIED AND YOU GOT MORE IN SO I DON'T WANT THIS BLUE ONE!!!
Me:  Without a receipt the only thing we can do is put your refund on a merchandise card.  There is NO other option.
You:  Well I have the receipt for the green one right here.
Me:  Okay, would you like to return the green one?  
You:  No, just use the green one receipt to return the blue one.
Me:  *looks at you like you are a special kind of stupid*  Uh, no.  It doesn't work that way, two completely different inventory items.
You:  *says some cunty stuff and yells more* *picks up blanket and throws it at me*  GIVE ME MY REFUND
Me:  LOD TO SERVICE DESK IMMEDIATELY FOR A CUSTOMER
Me:  *walks off*

LOD:  *repeats everything I said*
You:  *leaves with blue blanket*


----------



## Times Up (Dec 4, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Read your damn coupons. It says very specifically Free $10 GIFT CARD if you spend $50 or more, not $10 off your purchase.



YES, YES, YES.  Every single guest wanted to know why the $10 didn't come off of their total.   Yet none of them thought to question why I had handed them a $10 gift card.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 4, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> YES, YES, YES.  Every single guest wanted to know why the $10 didn't come off of their total.   Yet none of them thought to question why I had handed them a $10 gift card.


I get *a lot* (read: too fucking many) "What's this?"
Me: That's what you get. It's for a $10 gift card.
G: Oh! So---can I use it now??
Me: *smiling through my growing annoyance* No, next time.
G: Heh...OK Sweet

Register, my name is Head and I'm going to use you as a punching bag until I am unconscious...


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 5, 2017)

OH MY GOD!!!!! I HATE THAT!! *scans coupon* “okay here’s your gift card” “..what’s this..” “..from the coupon?” “it’s not $10 off?” *turns it towards them and they read out loud “free $10 gift card...oh you’re right I guess...”* like what the fuck??? Why does this happen literally every time? It’s in HUGE letters


----------



## Fix It (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m on a lift with the upper half of my body inside the ceiling. No, I’m not coming down to unlock baby formula, that’s also on the opposite side of the store. 

“Don’t work here, just maintenance.”


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 5, 2017)

Brando said:


> No, I’m not coming down to unlock baby formula, that’s also on the opposite side of the store.



Unlock?


----------



## HRZone (Dec 5, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Unlock?



Some stores put this in a case depending on their AP risk level. Desperate people love to steal and sell it.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 5, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Unlock?



I’m at a fairly high risk store to say the least.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 6, 2017)

TToG:

man youre usually kind of pleasant for a collector but hOLY S H IT you were awful yesterday

I go up to the boat and see him at the boat with that new big hulk funko pop

hes on the phone with his wife and wants to know if she can pay over the phone cos she has the credit card and he has no money on him (idk why he even came in with no money considering hes a collector but ok) 

so i tell him no srry we cant and i try checking to see if it'll let him order it online for store pickup, it doesnt. 

he knows that we dont do holds either so at this point hes telling his wife, rather loudly, how customer unfriendly target is and how you know its a problem when target makes walmart look good cos even walmart lets you pay over the phone etc etc

so then this other guest approaches and just waits while i try and deal w this guy and, even louder, hes like and now theres a scalper eyeing the pop i have and he knows i have to walk away from it and hes gonna jump on it and list it on ebay for 100 dollars this is fucking stupid i hate shopping at target (hES A REGULAR FFS) and holy shit he was so extra 

he finally leaves when my tl happens to pass by and reiterates what i said abt not being able to pay over the phone and my tl helps the guest

who wanted a fucking video game

god if you show up in my fucking store again you bet your ass imma guest service you in the most passive aggressive way possible

"oh welcome back to target, guess walmart wasnt enough today?"

"ah you looking for the hulk pop? sold out c:" 

"very friendly collectors bought em"


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 6, 2017)

Brando said:


> I’m on a lift with the upper half of my body inside the ceiling. No, I’m not coming down to unlock baby formula, that’s also on the opposite side of the store.
> 
> “Don’t work here, just maintenance.”



Wow and I thought my store was shady.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 6, 2017)

TTOG:

Screw you.  I walked out from my service desk to grab a lady who'd been waiting in line and you jumped the line then had the nerve to bitch about how you shouldn't be expected to wait in line because you only have 5 items.

Newsflash, I'm taking the lady who was waiting longer.  Your ass needs to STFU and wait.  And pointing out that we "never have enough cashiers" when I had the ENTIRE FLOOR backing up doesn't make me go any faster.  Oh, damn, how did your payment get cancelled three times???  Guess your card is "broken".


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 6, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> Oh, damn, how did your payment get cancelled three times???  Guess your card is "broken".


Well played  Bravo!


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 6, 2017)

Brando said:


> I’m on a lift with the upper half of my body inside the ceiling. No, I’m not coming down to unlock baby formula, that’s also on the opposite side of the store.
> 
> “Don’t work here, just maintenance.”


I had a guest walk INTO THE BACKROOM, through our bulk side, to the SFS workcenter, and asked me, while I was up on the Wave, if I could check for a Christmas tree that there were none of out on the floor.  I guess she heard the Wave beeping and knew I was back there?  After I was speechless for a couple of seconds, I told her she couldn't be back there and she needed to use the callbox if she needed help and there was nobody around.  Christ.   I guess there's something about being up on the Wave that screams "CIHYFS?".


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2017)

TTOG: If you want to piss off someone at Starbucks or Target Cafe, ask them how 'fresh' their (insert best-selling item here) is.
At SB we're brewing a new pot every 30 minutes (sometimes not even that long during the morning rush) & cafe runs 90+ pizzas a day so it's VERY unlikely you'd have anything cold.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 7, 2017)

TTO bitch G: I'm sorry that you no longer have access to one of your credit cards, but there's literally no way for us to process that return OTHER than to a Target GiftCard. I don't give a damn whether or not it was a "rewards card" and "basically like cash", there's physically no way for me to give you back cash! When we tried to explain to you that it was a Visa credit card, and that it would have to go back onto that Visa credit card or to a Target GiftCard, you had absolutely no right to take out your other Visa credit card, throw it at us, and yell "THIS IS A VISA CREDIT CARD TOO! PUT IT BACK ON HERE OR GIVE ME CASH". YOU PAID WITH A CREDIT CARD. YOU DON'T GET CASH BACK WHEN YOU PAY WITH A CREDIT CARD. The GSTL was getting sick of your bitching, so congratulations on getting an override and walking out of our store with free money! 

also thanks for making shit more complicated when I was trying to train one of our cart attendants to do Guest Service

Fucking bitch.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 7, 2017)

JJFromWisconsin said:


> TTO bitch G: I'm sorry that you no longer have access to one of your credit cards, but there's literally no way for us to process that return OTHER than to a Target GiftCard. I don't give a damn whether or not it was a "rewards card" and "basically like cash", there's physically no way for me to give you back cash! When we tried to explain to you that it was a Visa credit card, and that it would have to go back onto that Visa credit card or to a Target GiftCard, you had absolutely no right to take out your other Visa credit card, throw it at us, and yell "THIS IS A VISA CREDIT CARD TOO! PUT IT BACK ON HERE OR GIVE ME CASH". YOU PAID WITH A CREDIT CARD. YOU DON'T GET CASH BACK WHEN YOU PAY WITH A CREDIT CARD. The GSTL was getting sick of your bitching, so congratulations on getting an override and walking out of our store with free money!
> 
> also thanks for making shit more complicated when I was trying to train one of our cart attendants to do Guest Service
> 
> Fucking bitch.


If I were the GSTL I would’ve overridden it back onto the other visa since that’s better than cash but they shouldn’t even do that


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 7, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: If you want to piss off someone at Starbucks or Target Cafe, ask them how 'fresh' their (insert best-selling item here) is.
> At SB we're brewing a new pot every 30 minutes (sometimes not even that long during the morning rush) & cafe runs 90+ pizzas a day so it's VERY unlikely you'd have anything cold.


Had the bitch in front of me today request a pour-over so she could have “fresh” coffee. Little did she know, she got decaf I love my SBTL


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 7, 2017)

TTOG: no, I’m not going to “just use your (my) phone and look it up” when you have a perfectly functional iPhone in your hand and can do the same damn thing! We were swamped at the time and I don’t work for Target!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 7, 2017)

TTOG: what the everloving fuck do you do that you’re literally in the store EVERY DAY?!?!


----------



## SmilesWI (Dec 7, 2017)

So we were down 2 cashiers...I’m watching SCO and this elderly guest who is at a register with a minor team member cashier started flailing st me and shouts out “YOU LOOK OLD ENOUGH” (to ring up alcohol)


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 7, 2017)

SmilesWI said:


> So we were down 2 cashiers...I’m watching SCO and this elderly guest who is at a register with a minor team member cashier started flailing st me and shouts out “YOU LOOK OLD ENOUGH” (to ring up alcohol)


I would’ve just been like “I’m busy. A manager is on their way.” And turned around


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 8, 2017)

TTOC: Can you not stand behind my register with me, breathing down my neck whilst I process your gift card purchases? I understand you want to ensure accuracy, but the card reader and the POS system both will mirror each other so you’re good. And when I hand you your money back because I have to step away to get your boxes from another register, it’s for the security of both you and I. Hold your horses (and $100 that you so rudely shove to me), for one second or don’t ask for something you know I need to go get for you, and when a queue forms behind you, don’t get mad when I have to ask for your billing zip code, holding up others even longer due to your lack of any human decency. You’re using one of our credit cards. This is standard procedure. What in the blazing hell is “nose thropping” by the way? “I can’t hear you with your nose thropping.” No bitch, you just weren’t listening the first ten times you self-absorbed egg, now just tell me your zip code so I can type it in. You can’t type it in because only I can. I don’t know why either, but that’s the way it works. Yes, my breath smells like chicken, because I literally just got back from lunch. You’re obviously standing too close, and aren’t allowed behind the register to begin with. Don’t get mad when Security is looking from a few feet away, because the Suits Specialist called him out to them for me because he, too, saw your insanity.  Yes, I appreciate the sale, but it nearly wasn’t worth it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 8, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> Suits Specialist


The what now?


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 8, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> The what now?


This has to be a non-Target rant.  We don't use billing zip code.  Well, I quit a couple of months ago. We didn't back then.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2017)

Lol, she jumped to Dillard's, I think.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 9, 2017)

TTM(ultiple)G: Thanks for being such assholes to our team tonight 

TTOG: Oh, a repeat offender (read: abuser) of Team members. Second night in a row you've been downright awful to the team calling us stupid and slow, demanding that we wipe off the belts *while we're in the middle of helping other guests* Fuck you. The world does not revolve around your every whim.
Oh and take your little devil spawn of a child (who threw multiple items at me) and go away. And finally, way to make one of our seasonals feel like such shit that you made her cry.

I. Hate. People.
Rant end.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 9, 2017)

To all of the guests today:

You'll all be in my store acting like that last clearance sweater and last fingerling are more important than life itself.  
You'll all be impatient and shitty.  
Many of you will liberate jewelry and clothing because you're petty thieves.  
You will let your untrained rug rats run wild, freely destroying displays and whining the word "sticker" 5000 times while I ignore them until it's their turn.  
You'll be piling your selections sky high on my counter until they start sliding and toppling over (if you're a special kind of asshole, shit might fall off with a little bit of help, you assholes).
You'll come up to me to pick up orders that aren't in your name then tell me I'm rude when you can't take someone else's order (I don't care if your daughter/husband/cousin placed the order, you are not listed for pick up so fucking fix that shit).
You'll haggle over the price of everything.
You'll interrupt me when I'm speaking to a guest and get mad when I don't drop what I'm doing to pay attention to your entitled ass.
You'll as me to hold the last LOL shit for a week and bitch me out when I tell you we can't.  
You'll probably ask to speak to the manager a few times, because nothing says entitled twat more than asking for the manager when I can't look up your red card by phone number.
You'll walk up to me with attitude, hollering about how you got all this stuff as a gift, you don't have a receipt, it was paid for in cash, and you just want to return it for cash then start slamming stuff around when I tell you the amount, and that it will be on a merchandise card.
You'll try to make a return with a receipt that expired 5 months ago and say "but it was a christmas gift and you always take christmas gifts back"...um, no, go away please.
And the best fun of all, you'll still be returning Halloween decorations and costumes because you "didn't need" them.  Bitch, I can see the grass/dirt stains on Frosty's ass.

Okay, now I'm running late.  LOLOLOL  Fuck 10 hour Saturdays.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTM(ultiple)G: Thanks for being such assholes to our team tonight
> 
> TTOG: Oh, a repeat offender (read: abuser) of Team members. Second night in a row you've been downright awful to the team calling us stupid and slow, demanding that we wipe off the belts *while we're in the middle of helping other guests* Fuck you. The world does not revolve around your every whim.
> Oh and take your little devil spawn of a child (who threw multiple items at me) and go away. And finally, way to make one of our seasonals feel like such shit that you made her cry.
> ...


If I ever saw that asshat again, I’d be calling AP to trespass their ass right on out the store! We just did it for a pharmacy patient who was verbally threatening our pharmacist!


----------



## goingto4 (Dec 9, 2017)

TTOG: You wanted a receipt looked up, no problem. You said it was from a store on the other side of the country in Califormoa, somewhat of a problem but I was up for the challenge. Then you had the address, card number, and amount so your chances were looking brighter. When I couldn't find your receipt (after calling said store across the country for their number for iPOS), you said it might be this other store.

By now I'm highly annoyed but unwilling to give up. I continue on this wild goose chase, find some possibilities, and come out to find you but you had disappeared. Looked over video and you left the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 9, 2017)

TTOG: You cut in line when a guest was helping their child select a drink from the case.
You ordered a drink with directions enough to cover the cup like graffiti in a Jersey subway.
You waited until I totaled it up, add-ons & all, to tell me you 'had a reward' to use so I voided it out.
You berated my barista, exhorting her to 'make sure she does it RIGHT' as I tried ringing in your reward.
Surprise, surprise: your reward was invalid. 
In fact, the card was invalid so cue all the 'but-I-just-used-this-at-the-OTHER-Starbucks', 'I-KNOW-it-has-money-on-it', 'hold-it-for-me-while-I-call-SB corp', etc.
After you 'got off the phone with corp' you tell me they said it was all right for me to just 'give' you the drink.
I told YOU that we don't work that way, that we're a franchise &, at the least, they should've given instructions for how to ring it up so nope.
Thanks for playing now GTFO.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 10, 2017)

Standing in front of girls' sleepwear...

Guest: I'm looking for girls' pajamas, size six.
Me: *looks at rack of pink and yellow fluffy Beauty & the Beast and Troll pjs* They are right here.
Guest: These are girls? Umm, ok. *starts to look through racks*
Me: *now has back to guest*
New tm: *holding up boys' pjs* Doglover, should I put these out?
Me: Yes, new tm, those belong over in boys.
Guest: *indicates fluffy pajamas I just pointed out* BUT THESE ARE GIRLS!
Me: (to guest): yes, those are girls.... 

Ugh. I don't have children, but I don't think I'd be buying pjs with Belle or a pink-haired troll for my son. I'm not sure why the woman couldn't understand that those were indeed appropriate pjs for a size six little girl.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 10, 2017)

TTMultipleG (again): Most guests handled the fact that our paper bag shipment is late due to the wildfires really well. To the  very select few that didn't, please get over yourselves. People are losing everything and you're whining that you can't have paper? Not cool.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 10, 2017)

To All The Uber-Entitled Guests: We've been out of snowman cookies, we ran out of snowman cake pops today, we ran out of Gingerbread yesterday. 
No, I don't know when (or IF) we'll be getting them in next so STOP acting like I'm the Grinch who stole Starbucks already.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 10, 2017)

TTOG: Sorry, I don't know why we don't have out a display model of the microwave oven that you're interested in.  Sorry, I don't know if it has a turn table inside.   

Me:  Did you read the box to see what features it has?
Guest:  blank stare....
Me:   Would you like me to read the box to you?
Guest:   more blank stare, but she moves over to the box
Me in my head:  ok kids, it's microwave oven storytime!   Who wants to learn all about microwaves?
And I commence to read to the guest the features listed on the box.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 10, 2017)

TTOG: I don't know what in the hell crawled up your ass today but you didn't have to yell at me or my courtesy clerk today. First you yelled at me when I clarified that you had two separate orders. (She didn't know if she had enough on EBT, but in the end had plenty.) Then when the courtesy asked if you wanted another gingerbread house (She didn't she wanted almond something hot chocolate).. you yelled at her what you wanted.. what the actual hell? 


People in general were b*tchy as hell today.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 11, 2017)

HAHAHA I stopped by the boat yesterday to borrow the lockup key and a guest was complaining to the electronics dudes that the 8GB SD card she bought didn't work in her camera. As it turns out her camera was a 2005 model and originally came with a 16MB(!) card, WELP

I saw this a lot at W*lm*rt back in the day when megabyte-sized cards were already fossils...can't believe these dorks are still trying to hang on to their obsolete tech and making it our problem when shit don't work


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 11, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> TTOG: Sorry, I don't know why we don't have out a display model of the microwave oven that you're interested in.  Sorry, I don't know if it has a turn table inside.
> 
> Me:  Did you read the box to see what features it has?
> Guest:  blank stare....
> ...



OMG this!

They ask "is the goobledycracker in the box?"  or "can I open the box before I buy it to see if the whizzamajiggle is included?"

Then I say, "well, let me read the box and see what's included!"  And yeah, what do you know?  The jimminyboomducker is included and it's written right there.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 11, 2017)

I was in back up at guest services all weekend so I really didn't have time to notice idiots but to the woman with the Walmart eyebrows:

You are rude.  You and your friend ignored me pointedly when I was nice with my "how are you" "did you have fun shopping" "do you have coupons" "how's the weather now" "gosh what a cute baby outfit" etc.  I mean, I know y'all aren't deaf, you're occasionally grunting words at each other but why on earth are you so hostile towards me and every cashier in the store?  I'm so happy I'm not you.

TTOG:  You're a hoot.  I gotta learn your name.  You're salty but just the right amount, you're intelligent, you chat just enough but know to clear out when I'm busy, and yeah, I know I'm your fave.   <3


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOG:  Yes, mobility problems requiring the motorized cart suck.  But for god's sake if the racks are too tightly squished for you to have room to get into the racks ASK FOR HELP.  Don't just bulldoze your way in past the first set of racks to the second layer, knocking shit everywhere from both the first layer and the racks you are trying to reach, and when I get there say "They just have things too tightly packed here!"  You left hats and gloves and thermal wear everywhere and it was not nice to have to pick all that up because you frankly don't give a shit.  And even worse, you knew damn well your daughter was looking for someone to help, so you didn't even have to look for someone to fetch stuff for you, you simply had to have a little patience.

I hope every single time you come in here from now on all the motorized carts are already being used.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 11, 2017)

Remember when motorized carts were actually used by people with inborn disabilities or broken legs and not because of self inflicted morbid obesity caused by scarfing 30 lbs of snacks and 18 hours of TV


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> Remember when motorized carts were actually used by people with inborn disabilities or broken legs and not because of self inflicted morbid obesity caused by scarfing 30 lbs of snacks and 18 hours of TV



You really can't judge.  You never know what is going on medically that could cause the weight.  I know someone who is very obese and uses those carts from time to time.  The thing is he was in pretty good shape until very suddenly he gained a lot of weight.  First thing the doctor checked was his blood sugar, it was above 400.  But there were some weird things going on with his blood tests so between those and the 400+ the doctor referred him to an endocrinologist.  Not only does he have diabetes he also has a pituitary tumor that was almost certainly the source of the sudden weight gain.  He can't take the time off work to remove the tumor, he can't afford some dental stuff that must be done before the doctor will even consider surgery, so he is not having significant weight loss.  He did good and lost some and then his weight refused to budge after a certain point.  Because the diabetes is worsened by the screwed up hormones the pituitary gland is pumping out and because he has constant active infections from the dental stuff and active infections also raise the blood sugar he now has neuropathy in his feet.  He's not using the carts because he is fat.  He's using them because medical complications has caused him to not feel part of his feet.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOG: I was wondering why you were putting back up the rack that holds the display curtains in Housewares. We got it back on, and then you asked me "We got it up, but how do I buy that curtain". I scanned it for you and gave you the matching packaged curtain "This is how". He still looked confused so I had to explain what a display was for...


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOG:   I was asked by my STL if I would do shoes again. Long story. So I have been doing them for about a month. Today I am at other end of shoes on my knees and I hear someone say wow Mom, look how neat and organized shoes is. I stood up and asked the guest to repeat what she said, then said thank you and we high fived. I can't tell you how good that made me feel.  All my leadership have commented how well the area looks. It's a daily struggle but I love shoes. Weird, I know!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOG who was singing (very well and not loudly) while shopping yesterday: Thank you. You made my afternoon.

Particularly in counterpoint TTOGs who allowed their three girls to treat the Our Generation aisle as a party locale. Not like those aisles are busy this time of year or anything--by all means drag out the ice cream trucks and take up ALL the space! Nobody will mind!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOG:  I'm sorry I lied to you.  Less than 10 minutes to the end of my shift with 5 times as much work remaining as minutes, I'm scrambling to get things ready for the next person and you called wanting to locate a particular skirt.  In girls, and it's the only one of its kind.  The state that girls is in, I seriously doubt I'd have been able to locate it by the end of the leeway time after my clock out time.  So, sorry I told you it was out of stock.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  I'm sorry I lied to you.  Less than 10 minutes to the end of my shift with 5 times as much work remaining as minutes, I'm scrambling to get things ready for the next person and you called wanting to locate a particular skirt.  In girls, and it's the only one of its kind.  The state that girls is in, I seriously doubt I'd have been able to locate it by the end of the leeway time after my clock out time.  So, sorry I told you it was out of stock.


Could you not have said "We may have some in stock, over there *pointing*, would you like me to have someone look for you" and then had another softlines tm look if they wanted help?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Could you not have said "We may have some in stock, over there *pointing*, would you like me to have someone look for you" and then had another softlines tm look if they wanted help?


It was a phone call, not in person.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  I'm sorry I lied to you.  Less than 10 minutes to the end of my shift with 5 times as much work remaining as minutes, I'm scrambling to get things ready for the next person and you called wanting to locate a particular skirt.  In girls, and it's the only one of its kind.  The state that girls is in, I seriously doubt I'd have been able to locate it by the end of the leeway time after my clock out time.  So, sorry I told you it was out of stock.


cant blame you, sometimes its just that busy and for me items show up as 0 on floor, 0 in back but like 3 or more on hands and bonus points for not being located

sometimes its just "out of stock"


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> You really can't judge.



spoilering this to avoid clogging up the thread (like an artery)



Spoiler



not to turn this into a debate or anything but I really doubt that endocrine disorders are the cause outside of a very few cases, it's obvious that most obesity is simply the result of these people being unable to control themselves around food. You can tell because the obesity epidemic is a fairly new thing, rewind to 40, 50, 60 years ago when our parents and grandparents were young and you saw basically zero obese people ever, in a time when they deep fried everything in lard. Even I can remember a time when motor cart jockeys were super rare and I'm only 29. Go back a couple centuries and Daniel Lambert was the most obese man in the world due to an endocrine disorder, now you can go to Walmart on any given Saturday and see at least 5 to 10 of him scooting around on motor carts and gasping for air as they load their baskets with packs of Mountain Dew, Hot Pockets and Twinkies. So either there's been a sudden, unexplained 10,000 fold increase in endocrine disorders in a relatively short time frame of a couple decades (which is unbelievable and demonstrably false) or else a majority of these people are full of shit and using made up illnesses as cover for their terrible personal choices.

I don't *usually* judge people for *most* of the choices they make but unlike some other choices, cramming your face with junk food to the point where you're being crushed under your own weight actually does affect other people in the form of increased healthcare costs. The healthcare industry socializes the costs of caring for morbidly obese people by charging everyone else more for everything. One can certainly argue that it shouldn't be that way, but that's how it currently is and what we have to deal with. I'm fine with paying somewhat increased insurance premiums and taxes if it means helping people who are genuinely down on their luck or suffering from unforeseen injuries and health complications, but gobbling junk food until your toes fall off is not one of them.



someone: don't judge people for the lifestyle choices they make, it doesn't affect you in any way
me: okay, how about this thing that does affect me? (paying more for healthcare)
someone: um no you can't judge then either you douche-canoe


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> spoilering this to avoid clogging up the thread (like an artery)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as the cause, take a good look at the ingredients list for food that is cheap enough to feed a family on when you make very little money.  Then look at the cost of food that doesn't have all those fillers and see how people with very little money can't afford it.  That cheap food is a big reason.

And if you don't want to pay more for healthcare costs, I really hope people remember that when you slip on the ice and bonk your head and need lifetime treatment for TBI.  Or you trust the wrong doctor and take a medication that causes irreversible damage to an organ.  Or you end up like someone I love with a tumor in a really bad spot screwing up your insides.

You probably hate my guts right now.  Between being mentally ill and random bad luck when it came to getting sick a single time, I have had in the last 21 months 3 MRIs, 2 EKGs, 1 nuclear stress test, 1 ultrasound of the heart, 3 months of physical therapy, 5 psychiatric specialists, 1 cardiologist, 1 orthopedic surgeon, 1 ER trip, 2 urgent care trips, around 20 x-rays, enough PCP visits that I've lost count, and over 10 long term prescription only medications, and some of them don't have generic versions.  I am certain that you probably feel I'm costing you too much money in health care costs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 12, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> cant blame you, sometimes its just that busy and for me items show up as 0 on floor, 0 in back but like 3 or more on hands and bonus points for not being located
> 
> sometimes its just "out of stock"


When that happens I just say IF we have it which I can’t be sure because it says we only have one, so it may be in someone’s cart, it would be in aisle Xxxx but of course you can’t do that with softlines


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 12, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> When that happens I just say IF we have it which I can’t be sure because it says we only have one, so it may be in someone’s cart, it would be in aisle Xxxx but of course you can’t do that with softlines



Exactly, most of softlines the clothes are not easy to find.  I actually had a woman on the phone get upset with me because I was (in her opinion) taking too long to find an item of clothes that we only had one of.  "Doesn't your computer tell you which rack it's located on?"  Nope.

People in the store, it can be difficult, but it's also a lot easier as they are a second pair of eyes, they could see something that will work just as well, and if I have to step away for some reason it's easy to set them up to where to look and who is close by if they need further help.  On the phone, it's just me, the zebra doesn't have that good of a picture, I'm going off of what I can make out of the picture and the guest's description of the item, and an alternative won't be sufficient.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 12, 2017)

To the apprehension subject who spilled alcohol all over your shoes and then asked my APTL what kind of reimbursement you would get for the damaged shoes:


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 13, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> cant blame you, sometimes its just that busy and for me items show up as 0 on floor, 0 in back but like 3 or more on hands and bonus points for not being located
> 
> sometimes its just "out of stock"


If in doubt, tell 'em we're out!


----------



## Capri27 (Dec 14, 2017)

TTOG: Why did you feel the need to come to self checkout, and make me scan your items, when there were 4 lanes open with no guests in them?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 14, 2017)

TTOG: I simply asked if you were waiting  in line at Starbucks because there was a good 10’ between you and the person at the counter....then I stood 2-3’ behind you No need to start ranting and raving about people crowding you and asking you to “step aside.” I did nothing of the sort, I waited patiently for you to stop and get your drink.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 15, 2017)

TTOG:

You came to my desk with a receipt and gift card, and cut me off at "Hi, what can I do fo".
You said, with quite the attitude, I just paid for this with a gift card and she turned around and gave me a gift card back!
Me: I'm sure you earned a new gift card with your purchases but I'll look at your receipt if you want.
Y: Well, I don't know why she'd give it back when it should have taken $10.00 off.
Me: *looks at receipt* Yes, I see you earned a $10 gift card for presenting a coupon for a gift card.
Y: No, I should have gotten $10 off for that coupon.
Me: *jesus christ, learn the terminology* Maam, the coupon is for a free gift card. I can get it and show you.
Y: Well that's just not right, I expected to save $10 now.
Me: Then learn how to fucking read, twat. *I mean, have a nice day.*


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 16, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> You came to my desk with a receipt and gift card, and cut me off at "Hi, what can I do fo".
> You said, with quite the attitude, I just paid for this with a gift card and she turned around and gave me a gift card back!
> ...



All day - every day. 9 out of 10 people have acted confused that they got a gift card with that dang coupon. Had to point to the words on the coupon and read it to them like it was story time for a 5 year old who was just learning to read.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 16, 2017)

To every SCO guest. Stop yanking on the receipt while it is still printing. Wait 2 freaking seconds for it to finish. You are causing the darn things to jam and we just replaced 1/2 of them already.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 16, 2017)

To the shoplifter yesterday:

Yes, I know we _said_ we weren’t going to call the police if you just gave us our merchandise back.

Yes, I know we called the police anyways. 


 

It’s too bad you had an active warrant. Guess you should have gone to court.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 16, 2017)

17 coupons for a $10 gift card today.
17 confused guests.
17 public school failures I suppose.
Because, words.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 16, 2017)

That coupon was a hot fucking mess today. Everyone coming up to guest service “I gave a cashier a $10 coupon and she gave me a gift card out of nowhere and I’m looking at my receipt and she didn’t take $10 off.” Me: “That’s because the coupon didn’t say it was $10 off, it said it was for a free $10 gift card, which is what this is.” “No it didn’t say that it said it was $10 off.” “I know for a fact without a doubt it said you get a $10 gift card. But I can show you if you don’t believe me.” “Oh please do because i know what I saw” *shows and reads very loudly* “FREE $10 GIFT CARD WITH STOREWIDE PURCHASE OF $50 OR MORE” “....oh.” YEAH OH


----------



## SurefireWolf (Dec 17, 2017)

Similar to not being able to read, a long time ago a guest asked just about every employee in the store where some wooden wheelbarrow/planter was that she saw in the ad.  Most of us didn't know what she was talking about, and a few others told her that they had seen it in the K-Mart ad.  No!  She insisted it was the Target ad, and from talking to other team members apparently she called each one of us liars.  There was a newspaper in the break room with all the ads in it, and sure enough, there it was in the middle of the K-Mart ad.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 17, 2017)

TToG

You were the most e x t r a guest I've ever seen

ETL SF presses my button and I go over and she looks at me and goes "there is a VERY distressed guest here for mobile, they come in at 11, right?" and I say yeah so she tells the guest that they will be here any minute now since it's almost 11. 

Mobile shows up and I gesture to the guy and she looks at him and is like "hi, do you have a question?" and he just asks, "who are you?" with such a nasty tone so she's like "....target...mobile?" 

So then he's like "well I dont have a question I have a problem!!!!" and he holds up a galaxy s8 box and explains its a gift and then.... complains about how the headphones dont work and he needs a replacement for them. Well... we don't sell the replacement and mobile doesnt just have them laying around so she tells him that she can't. The only thing she can really do is return the phone for him. 

And this guy fucking loses it. With both hands he grabs his head and is like hanging his head shaking it going "no! no! no! noooo!" and then just... storms off.

I still don't even know what happened that guy was so crazy over those headphones and I don't even know if he knew you could use any headphones.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 17, 2017)

SurefireWolf said:


> Similar to not being able to read, a long time ago a guest asked just about every employee in the store where some wooden wheelbarrow/planter was that she saw in the ad.  Most of us didn't know what she was talking about, and a few others told her that they had seen it in the K-Mart ad.  No!  She insisted it was the Target ad, and from talking to other team members apparently she called each one of us liars.  There was a newspaper in the break room with all the ads in it, and sure enough, there it was in the middle of the K-Mart ad.



99% of stores have their ad posted in the store. I would have just shower her our ad and when it's not there been like there you have it ma'am


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 17, 2017)

TTOG: (Walking away from SCO register after buying snack for my 15) Can you help me?
Me: I can't, I'm sorry (continues walking)
G: UGH! You're terrible!
M: Oh well.

I was there for like a minute, how could you track me that fast? 

I. Hate. December.


----------



## spinningchris (Dec 18, 2017)

TTOG: Why does it matter to you that you *need* to have a DVD player with a light on it indicating whether it's on or not? And did you really have to throw a hissy fit about not buying it if you don't know? Holy crap, no I can't open up the box for you if it's sealed. No, I don't know if this specific model has the light or not, because I'm hella damn sure every box has their own method of indicating it. No I don't know if I can just return it the second you open it and it doesn't have a light but I'm gonna do it anyways if it means you'll get out of my hair sooner... I'm sorry that you bought an only DVD player when you said absolutely nothing before about wanting to play Blu-rays. No, I don't know why I would just know that you needed one that can play Blu-rays because you can't seem to understand whether the box says it's a DVD or Blu-ray. Sure I'll return it and let you look for a Blu-ray/DVD player on your own.

Thank god the one she chose after had that goddamned light. Please do yourself a favor and educate yourself on how to tell if it's on without needing that dumb light.

TTOG after: Thanks for being understanding of the needless pain I went through and agreeing to help take up as much time as possible to avoid having to help that old hag again...


----------



## lovecats (Dec 19, 2017)

SurefireWolf said:


> Similar to not being able to read, a long time ago a guest asked just about every employee in the store where some wooden wheelbarrow/planter was that she saw in the ad.  Most of us didn't know what she was talking about, and a few others told her that they had seen it in the K-Mart ad.  No!  She insisted it was the Target ad, and from talking to other team members apparently she called each one of us liars.  There was a newspaper in the break room with all the ads in it, and sure enough, there it was in the middle of the K-Mart ad.


Way back in the early 90's I worked at a Family Dollar.  At least once a week we'd have a customer come in and start complaining that we didn't have anything that was supposed to be on sale.  Our manager would look at the ad they were holding and it was always a Dollar General ad.


----------



## Switch23 (Dec 19, 2017)

TTOG: Thanks for leaving that review about me on yelp. It always feels good to leave a guest with a positive experience while shopping and I'm glad to know that what I'm doing helped at least brighten one guest's day, especially during this "fun" holiday season


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 20, 2017)

TTOG - I don’t normally offer stickers to adults so it didn’t occur to me to ask if you’d like one. As you and your caregiver were walking away from SCO you heard me ask a child if they wanted a sticker and you turned back and asked for one also. Your smile made my day. I’ll try and remember to offer you a sticker the next time you are shopping. #everyonelovesstickers


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 20, 2017)

we don't hold items

Guest: "I can't make it in until tomorrow night, can you hold an item for me up at your service desk?"
me: "I'm sorry, but we're unable to hold items."
Guest: "Why?"
me: "Because we're unable to hold items."


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 20, 2017)

REDcardJJ said:


> we don't hold items
> 
> Guest: "I can't make it in until tomorrow night, can you hold an item for me up at your service desk?"
> me: "I'm sorry, but we're unable to hold items."
> ...


Lmao I have this exact conversation like 5 times a day. “We can’t hold anything past close” “but I want to pay for it” “we cant and dont hold anything past close” lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 20, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I have this exact conversation like 5 times a day. “We can’t hold anything past close” “but I want to pay for it” “we cant and dont hold anything past close” lol


And no, I can’t take your credit card info over the phone to “hold it for you.” Why? Because we don’t take card numbers over the phone due to the possibility that it’s not actually your card.  I highly doubt the “store in *next town over* does it all the time because it’s company policy NOT to, and if they do, have THEM do it because we DON’T!”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 20, 2017)

TTOG: no, MY manager really won’t care that you’re not going to buy the product you put back in the shelf because I wouldn’t ring you out at pharmacy because MY manager is a CVS employee. In fact, HE’S the one who told me NOT to ring out store items if people aren’t picking up prescriptions! And your $1.99 purchase really won’t hurt Target’s bottom line, either.


----------



## xeno (Dec 20, 2017)

TTOG: No, we can’t give you the cartwheel deal that expired two days ago. And no, i don’t care if the neighboring store does it. Also, don’t tell me to “stop liking my manager” and to “stop taking her side”. she took my side because we are doing our job and following company policy. jeeze.


----------



## HLN13 (Dec 20, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I have this exact conversation like 5 times a day. “We can’t hold anything past close” “but I want to pay for it” “we cant and dont hold anything past close” lol


Until close? We aren’t allowed to stuff at my store even if someone is 10 minutes away..


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2017)

TTOG:  You really pissed me off with that "I'm an accountant!" comment.  I told you I didn't know what the market special was for drinks and I was trying to get clarification as to what the sale was and what items were involved so I could see what supposedly rang up wrong.  When I finally got another team member that did know the sale, she kept telling you over and over and over it rang up correctly while pointing to the line item on the screen.  Just because we work retail doesn't mean we're stupid and failed basic math.  When you made that bitchy "I'm an accountant!" comment, oh heck yeah I was pulling out the calculator.  I don't know about the other team member, but two years ago I was one of your nightmares.  I was the one that prepared legal documents for real estate sales, notarized your clients' signatures which legally determines they are the actual signers, verified everything was signed correctly and therefore fully legal, ran the credit reports and pre-approved them before shipping the notes off to the banks, accepted and processed funds for the down payments, and in general did everything I could to facilitate a legal but foolish purchase so that when your clients tell you of their newest monthly payment affecting the accounts you are helping them with, you sit there and cry since it's 17% interest for the next 7 to 10 years and everything was done legally and you can't get them out of it.  I have a brain, I'm simply taking a mental stress vacation, and it's not going to be long before your nightmares come back.  Oh, and these dumb retail workers proved you can't get basic math problems correct.  Congratulations on that accounting degree.

TTOG:  There is a special place in heaven for you.  You patiently waited until we could get that mess straightened out, and near the end when you figured out how Miss Accountant got it wrong before she did, you started a loud "private" conversation between the two of you talking smack about customers like Miss Accountant.  I'd have hugged you both if I could have.  Or bought you Starbucks.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 21, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> Until close? We aren’t allowed to stuff at my store even if someone is 10 minutes away..



This is asants to the stls discretion now that targets company wide ban on holds ended on December 2nd. 

My store is also end of day although our sister stores are 24 hours and no holds at all respectively


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 21, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> Until close? We aren’t allowed to stuff at my store even if someone is 10 minutes away..


I wish we didn’t hold things, if you can’t afford it/don’t have the means to buy it then why are you shopping...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 21, 2017)

My store technically holds 24 hours but because no one dates the item when they put it on hold it’s usually longer.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 21, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I wish we didn’t hold things, if you can’t afford it/don’t have the means to buy it then why are you shopping...



I don't think we get a lot of hold requests from people already in the store.  From what I can tell, hold requests from people in the store either forgot their wallet or need to make transportation arrangements for a large item.  We do get a lot of hold requests from guests calling to see if an item is in stock.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 21, 2017)

My store doesn't hold anything, unless the guest bitches enough to the GSTL who will make an exception and hold it until we close.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 21, 2017)

24 hours at my store: take out some receipt paper, tape, and a pen; slap it on the item, put the guest name and time hold starts, place it in the back of GS on the hold shelf.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 21, 2017)

Most of our holds are for TLs and TMs, even outside of holiday. Right now, the only holds are TLs who seem to think they're above the store policy of no holds until the new year. We simply don't have the room. Our wall of bins was ripped out a few months ago and replaced with a line of shopping carts, which I think looks horrendously tacky and actually takes up more floor footprint for less than half the usable sorting space.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2017)

I haven't put holds for anyone in store; usually if I'm asking for a hold I'm asking it of another store because we don't have the item in stock or the customer has called us to verify we have it in stock (possibly after visiting other stores first) and putting it on hold while they come in.

That type of hold behavior seems reasonable, particularly this time of year when inventory is hit-or-miss and so much is being discontinued. It's not a high volume, really.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

This time of year we do limit what we hold.  You want a TV held for you, um no.  But if you want baby formula or an As Seen On TV item or printer ink put aside, we'll do it.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 22, 2017)

Wouldn't you guest service folks say a very high number of "please hold it for me" folks never even show up.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Wouldn't you guest service folks say a very high number of "please hold it for me" folks never even show up.


Yes. Our holds bin is always full at close, which means those people never came.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Wouldn't you guest service folks say a very high number of "please hold it for me" folks never even show up.


Yes


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOG:

You showed up for Item X because another Target told you we had one in stock.
You called my store, and "the girl" you talked to said we had Item W and argued that the other store said X.
So you trotted your merry ass on down to my store and proceeded to pitch a fit because we don't have Item X.  You were so spiteful and miserable that you wanted the name of the girl you talked to so that you could "report" her.

Report her for WHAT???  Answering the phone, looking on her Zebra, and telling you what product we usually carry???   Report her for someone else buying up the last two Item W's that we had in stock?  Maybe she should be fired because we don't carry Item X???

Fuck you, I hope Santa shits in your chimney.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOG:

I know you used to be aggravated as fuck at me for the first 6 months that I worked at Target because I always put your shit in plastic way faster than you got your reusable bags out, but over the years you've turned into a nice chatty lady and exchanging phone numbers finally is nice because yes, I do drink and would love for people to wait on me for a change so let's hit happy hour, thanks.


----------



## Bethy (Dec 24, 2017)

TTOG thanks for testing my limits. I’ve read a lot here and heard from others at my store about being personally offended but thought I had thick enough skin to keep brushing off silly complaints and comments.
Today though, we were making small talk about X University on the jacket you were wearing (which happened to be my alma mater).  After hearing that your son was recently accepted at X and planned to attend next year, I enthusiastically congratulated you (and him) and gushed some about what an amazing time he will have there.

I’m just going to assume you had a shitty day and didn’t mean it when you then VERY loudly started telling your son that maybe he should consider other colleges so he doesn’t end up “working as a cashier at target like other X grads”.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 24, 2017)

To all guests: stop asking me where all the carts are. You just walked past like 50 in the parking lot
“They’re outside”
“Can you grab one for me?”
*literally in GS processing defects* “....no I can’t”


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't care if the website says we have it in stock, you didn't see any on the floor, I'm telling you we don't have any on the floor or in back, so why do you need a TM to help you find some?


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 24, 2017)

Bethy said:


> TTOG thanks for testing my limits. I’ve read a lot here and heard from others at my store about being personally offended but thought I had thick enough skin to keep brushing off silly complaints and comments.
> Today though, we were making small talk about X University on the jacket you were wearing (which happened to be my alma mater).  After hearing that your son was recently accepted at X and planned to attend next year, I enthusiastically congratulated you (and him) and gushed some about what an amazing time he will have there.
> 
> I’m just going to assume you had a shitty day and didn’t mean it when you then VERY loudly started telling your son that maybe he should consider other colleges so he doesn’t end up “working as a cashier at target like other X grads”.



OMG that is so incredibly rude.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 24, 2017)

Bethy said:


> TTOG thanks for testing my limits. I’ve read a lot here and heard from others at my store about being personally offended but thought I had thick enough skin to keep brushing off silly complaints and comments.
> Today though, we were making small talk about X University on the jacket you were wearing (which happened to be my alma mater).  After hearing that your son was recently accepted at X and planned to attend next year, I enthusiastically congratulated you (and him) and gushed some about what an amazing time he will have there.
> 
> I’m just going to assume you had a shitty day and didn’t mean it when you then VERY loudly started telling your son that maybe he should consider other colleges so he doesn’t end up “working as a cashier at target like other X grads”.



I have to agree with everyone else.
That is fucking rude.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 24, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> To all guests: stop asking me where all the carts are. You just walked past like 50 in the parking lot
> “They’re outside”
> “Can you grab one for me?”
> *literally in GS processing defects* “....no I can’t”



I've had people literally force me to back outside as a Cart Attendant to dig out a fucking kid stroller cart thing from behind masses of carts on extremely busy days. Last year's Q4 was something else for me, never again. This Q4 hasn't been horrible, thank God.

I understand we should have the kid carts in and filled at all times but it's just impossible to have even a single kid cart in on busy days. Fuck every guest that asks anyone to "go grab a cart for them" it's different since I'm _the_ cart attendant but if it's anyone else in the store, nah fam. Especially when it's like 3 degrees and you didn't dress to be going outside during your shift.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 24, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> YES, YES, YES.  Every single guest wanted to know why the $10 didn't come off of their total.   Yet none of them thought to question why I had handed them a $10 gift card.


Just curious why they have to question why you handed it to them. It should be you that lets them know what it's for. I say this because (as a guest) before I knew we get a gift card for spending a certain amount of money, a cashier randomly gave me the gift card while ringing me up. I never use coupons or anything like that so I didn't know why she was giving me anything.Naturally, I asked her why and she told me. I figured it could only be applied to a future transaction but I asked just to be sure. She gave it to me in the middle of ringing me up, why wouldn't I feel like I could use it on my total for this transaction. Not everyone knows what is going on. It doesn't mean they are idiots. Please don't assume, just let people know what you are giving them and keep working. I don't think it takes much to say what it's for.

This next long piece of post is not directed towards you specifically:
Sorry if this comes off salty, I just read way too many other posts and rants about how stupid guests are but some of the responses the tm's say they gave the guests make me question if it's really the guest that is the issue. I have worked serving people most of my life so I know what it's like to be confronted with a horrible experience. I know some people are rude as all hell. Nothing you do can make them happy. But those customers are few and far between. If a tm is noticing multiple bad issues with guests, they might need to check what or how they are doing things and tweak it to make their service better.
What I know as a customer myself is that really good customer service can be hard to find. I have always really liked Target, but to be honest I have never had a really great customer service experience at Target. I have at Walmart, but not Target...and that's really sad. It's usually pretty average, which is fine, Ill take it because I like all the stuff Target has. And it's usually a clean place. I have had really bad cashiers at Target. As a guest I've heard tm's talking negatively about other tm's and Target in general. Super unprofessional. It doesn't matter that we don't get paid well , if you sign up to work in retail, you are signing up to give a proper customer service experience. This helps sales, sales helps you get your paycheck. If you can't stand people, guests, customers, idiots then don't work in a human heavy line of work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> Just curious why they have to question why you handed it to them. It should be you that lets them know what it's for. I say this because (as a guest) before I knew we get a gift card for spending a certain amount of money, a cashier randomly gave me the gift card while ringing me up. I never use coupons or anything like that so I didn't know why she was giving me anything.Naturally, I asked her why and she told me. I figured it could only be applied to a future transaction but I asked just to be sure. She gave it to me in the middle of ringing me up, why wouldn't I feel like I could use it on my total for this transaction. Not everyone knows what is going on. It doesn't mean they are idiots. Please don't assume, just let people know what you are giving them and keep working. I don't think it takes much to say what it's for.
> 
> This next long piece of post is not directed towards you specifically:
> Sorry if this comes off salty, I just read way too many other posts and rants about how stupid guests are but some of the responses the tm's say they gave the guests make me question if it's really the guest that is the issue. I have worked serving people most of my life so I know what it's like to be confronted with a horrible experience. I know some people are rude as all hell. Nothing you do can make them happy. But those customers are few and far between. If a tm is noticing multiple bad issues with guests, they might need to check what or how they are doing things and tweak it to make their service better.
> What I know as a customer myself is that really good customer service can be hard to find. I have always really liked Target, but to be honest I have never had a really great customer service experience at Target. I have at Walmart, but not Target...and that's really sad. It's usually pretty average, which is fine, Ill take it because I like all the stuff Target has. And it's usually a clean place. I have had really bad cashiers at Target. As a guest I've heard tm's talking negatively about other tm's and Target in general. Super unprofessional. It doesn't matter that we don't get paid well , if you sign up to work in retail, you are signing up to give a proper customer service experience. This helps sales, sales helps you get your paycheck. If you can't stand people, guests, customers, idiots then don't work in a human heavy line of work.


Personally I always say this card can be used on your next purchase BUT the gift card should always be handed immediately otherwise the cashier will forget


----------



## Times Up (Dec 24, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> Just curious why they have to question why you handed it to them. It should be you that lets them know what it's for. I say this because (as a guest) before I knew we get a gift card for spending a certain amount of money, a cashier randomly gave me the gift card while ringing me up. I never use coupons or anything like that so I didn't know why she was giving me anything.Naturally, I asked her why and she told me. I figured it could only be applied to a future transaction but I asked just to be sure. She gave it to me in the middle of ringing me up, why wouldn't I feel like I could use it on my total for this transaction. Not everyone knows what is going on. It doesn't mean they are idiots. Please don't assume, just let people know what you are giving them and keep working. I don't think it takes much to say what it's for.



I found it humorous that I would hand the guest the $10 gift card (right after I scanned the coupon that they had given to me) and they would just take/accept it, no questions asked.  My usual spiel is "Here's your $10 promotional gift card."   However, when their total didn't decrease by $10, the vast majority of them did question that.  The guests didn't question why I had just GIVEN them 10 bucks,  but they sure did question why their total didn't decrease 10 bucks.   For whatever reason, they just were not reading the coupons.   Give them money, they blindly accept it, don't reduce their total,  and they want to know why.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 24, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Personally I always say this card can be used on your next purchase BUT the gift card should always be handed immediately otherwise the cashier will forget


And this makes sense. I'm happy all the cashiers have not forgotten to give me the gift card. But all of them did forget to tell me when I could use it or what its for.  Simply telling them that it could be used on the next purchase like you do is perfect. Simple and effective


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 24, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> I found it humorous that I would hand the guest the $10 gift card (right after I scanned the coupon that they had given to me) and they would just take/accept it, no questions asked.  My usual spiel is "Here's your $10 promotional gift card."   However, when their total didn't decrease by $10, the vast majority of them did question that.  The guests didn't question why I had just GIVEN them 10 bucks,  but they sure did question why their total didn't decrease 10 bucks.   For whatever reason, they just were not reading the coupons.   Give them money, they blindly accept it, don't reduce their total,  and they want to know why.


Understood. I hope I didn't come off snarky in my post to you, i just noticed this happen with me and wanted a cashier's perspective on the deal.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 24, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> Understood. I hope I didn't come off snarky in my post to you, i just noticed this happen with me and wanted a cashier's perspective on the deal.



No, no snark taken


----------



## spinningchris (Dec 25, 2017)

TTOG: Thanks for being so understanding when I showed that the cheaper price on Target.com was for a different item. I totally understand where the confusion came from (ps4 bundle w/ BFII dlx vs ps4 bundle w/ reg BFII). Thanks for being so patient while I offered to look in the back for the one you found because my mydevice said we had one in the back while I had to deal with 100 guests along the way. Thanks for being so understanding and kind when I came back and said we didn't have any and the inventory count for the back was wrong. I felt bad for getting your hopes up only to crush them a couple times so I printed out a raincheck for you even though you didn't think for it. I hope you'll be able to use it ASAP!

TTOG: Thanks for not being rude when I found that the "get $20 off when you buy 3 Amazon Fire HD8s" was an online only deal, and still buying them anyways

TTOG: Thanks for saying I was doing a great job handling the line of people at the boat when we were slammed and had the only other electronics TM at the time running around helping other guests

Other than today just being a little hectic and maybe a a few guests being forgettably inconvenienced, today wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be! Now if only more people just took the damn service plans and red cards...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 25, 2017)

To all those guests tonight who were still in the store after we closed, I hate you.


----------



## spinningchris (Dec 25, 2017)

TTOG from yesterday: Did you really need to have us bag your gifts for 5 people right at the counter...? At least you helped a little bit... and at least it wasn't busy cause it was opening and I can't think of anyone who'd want to shop at a mall at 7am... I mean... I guess... I probably would've (politely) declined had the LOD not helped out as well. 

TTLOD: This isn't something we normally do, right? I mean, I'm all for helping the guest and making a great guest experience, and I get it was deader than a graveyard at the time, but I feel like this was a little excessive...


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

If one more guest shoves their phone in my face when they come in when their order pickup is cancelled but they’re whining because they really think Target is going to charge them, not give them their items and then just not refund them, and I try to tell them it’s a pending charge not an official withdrawal, and they go “NOOOOOO LOOK I WAS CHARGED” all waving their phone in my face I’m gonna lose it. Lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 25, 2017)

TTOnot guest:  Yeah, I can think of several reasons why you would need baby formula at 11pm on Christmas Eve.  But next time come in yourself to get it.  Don't send a friend/relative in with no further description than "it's purple".  Only the fact that it was baby formula is why I didn't chase the guest immediately to the front during the walk-through.  I do hope your baby got the right stuff, but there was no reason why someone had to stand like a zombie in front of the baby formula, trying to figure out which one the baby needed and then when she called you, all you said was Similac and purple.  You could have either come yourself, or if you had a broken leg you could have taken a picture of the can and texted it or at least accurately write down the words on the can and give it to her before sending her to Target.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2017)

I literally had a guest yesterday who unloaded all their stuff on the counter. Like the spot past the belt, where the full bags go. At first I moved some of the stuff to the belt hoping they’d take the hint but no. 

Have you not seen anyone check out, ever??


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I literally had a guest yesterday who unloaded all their stuff on the counter. Like the spot past the belt, where the full bags go. At first I moved some of the stuff to the belt hoping they’d take the hint but no.
> 
> Have you not seen anyone check out, ever??


This has happened to me a couple times too!! Or they pull all the way forward and hand you everything one by one from the left. Like it just kills my rhythm lol


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 25, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I literally had a guest yesterday who unloaded all their stuff on the counter. Like the spot past the belt, where the full bags go. At first I moved some of the stuff to the belt hoping they’d take the hint but no.
> 
> Have you not seen anyone check out, ever??



I had someone who starter doing that at the grocery store I work at because he had gotten distracted and I told him it would be easier for both of of us he put his stuff on the belt..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> This has happened to me a couple times too!! Or they pull all the way forward and hand you everything one by one from the left. Like it just kills my rhythm lol


not only does it kill my rhythm but it like makes it impossible to put things in bags correctly


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOnot guest:  Yeah, I can think of several reasons why you would need baby formula at 11pm on Christmas Eve.  But next time come in yourself to get it.  Don't send a friend/relative in with no further description than "it's purple".  Only the fact that it was baby formula is why I didn't chase the guest immediately to the front during the walk-through.  I do hope your baby got the right stuff, but there was no reason why someone had to stand like a zombie in front of the baby formula, trying to figure out which one the baby needed and then when she called you, all you said was Similac and purple.  You could have either come yourself, or if you had a broken leg you could have taken a picture of the can and texted it or at least accurately write down the words on the can and give it to her before sending her to Target.



Uhhhhh...I'm guessing someone is having a REALLY bad time. Seriously annoying from an employee standpoint, but this one would have more sympathy from me than normal. Maybe they are just dumber than a box of rocks, but there are times when the sleep-deprivation/hormones/etc. of early parenthood short circuits the brain big-time, and I can see how common-sense things like taking a pic just wouldn't occur to someone (BTDT). Combine that with whatever craptastic situation would have them sending a friend for formula at 11pm on Christmas Eve...yeah. Sorry you had to be the one to deal with it, though! 

I instinctively want to answer infants calls because that is something I at least know something about, and most other TMs don't have kids (or their kids are grown).


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 25, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> Uhhhhh...I'm guessing someone is having a REALLY bad time. Seriously annoying from an employee standpoint, but this one would have more sympathy from me than normal. Maybe they are just dumber than a box of rocks, but there are times when the sleep-deprivation/hormones/etc. of early parenthood short circuits the brain big-time, and I can see how common-sense things like taking a pic just wouldn't occur to someone (BTDT). Combine that with whatever craptastic situation would have them sending a friend for formula at 11pm on Christmas Eve...yeah. Sorry you had to be the one to deal with it, though!
> 
> I instinctively want to answer infants calls because that is something I at least know something about, and most other TMs don't have kids (or their kids are grown).



What got me is when the woman said it wasn't Enfamil Gentlease so I grabbed Similac Alimentum as I knew that was very popular, she read it over the phone to her friend who said it wasn't it....but then told the woman with me that it was made by Similac, it was purple, and it was for allergies.  Arrgghhhhhh!

And yeah, it did trigger my sympathy, which is why I stood there a few minutes trying to figure out which formula was needed rather than rushing her off.  Babies need to eat.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2017)

Arrrghhhh! Indeed. Especially since I'm quite certain you were right--we didn't use Similac. but usually a brand + color is all you need (I'm pretty sure that's by design by formula companies--trying remember "Alimentum"? fuggedaboutit. I could usually at least remember a color even if I couldn't otherwise find my ass with both hands.). And Alimentum is the Similac hypoallergenic formula.

This is why this place rocks--you can be super nice to the people in the store then come & vent here.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> Just curious why they have to question why you handed it to them. It should be you that lets them know what it's for. I say this because (as a guest) before I knew we get a gift card for spending a certain amount of money, a cashier randomly gave me the gift card while ringing me up. I never use coupons or anything like that so I didn't know why she was giving me anything.Naturally, I asked her why and she told me. I figured it could only be applied to a future transaction but I asked just to be sure. She gave it to me in the middle of ringing me up, why wouldn't I feel like I could use it on my total for this transaction. Not everyone knows what is going on. It doesn't mean they are idiots. Please don't assume, just let people know what you are giving them and keep working. I don't think it takes much to say what it's for.
> 
> This next long piece of post is not directed towards you specifically:
> Sorry if this comes off salty, I just read way too many other posts and rants about how stupid guests are but some of the responses the tm's say they gave the guests make me question if it's really the guest that is the issue. I have worked serving people most of my life so I know what it's like to be confronted with a horrible experience. I know some people are rude as all hell. Nothing you do can make them happy. But those customers are few and far between. If a tm is noticing multiple bad issues with guests, they might need to check what or how they are doing things and tweak it to make their service better.
> What I know as a customer myself is that really good customer service can be hard to find. I have always really liked Target, but to be honest I have never had a really great customer service experience at Target. I have at Walmart, but not Target...and that's really sad. It's usually pretty average, which is fine, Ill take it because I like all the stuff Target has. And it's usually a clean place. I have had really bad cashiers at Target. As a guest I've heard tm's talking negatively about other tm's and Target in general. Super unprofessional. It doesn't matter that we don't get paid well , if you sign up to work in retail, you are signing up to give a proper customer service experience. This helps sales, sales helps you get your paycheck. If you can't stand people, guests, customers, idiots then don't work in a human heavy line of work.



I will weigh in as a person of middle age who never once worked retail/fast food prior to last year.

As a customer, even as an 18 year old on my own for the first time, I always knew read the damn labels.  Don't assume something is necessarily in the proper place, read the label near it and determine if it's the proper thing.  Most places put the UPC on the label.  Target puts the last 6 numbers of the UPC on the label.  Either way, easy to match up and verify if the right thing is in the right place.  If there's a sale, I knew to read the fine print to make sure what I was looking at would match the sale.

Beyond that, I knew that "please" and "thank you" went a long way.  And I also knew, as an introvert, it's hard to slap a smile on your face all day long when in the public eye.  So I was forgiving of overhearing an employee bitch about a problem customer.  I didn't mind a meh employee as long as I got the help that was needed.  We're all human.  And even introverts gotta eat, and I'm not the only one on the planet, so some people are simply less "I'm your new buddy!" and more coolly competent.

So yeah, I don't have any sympathy for the idiots who don't freaking read the labels and signs and act like the information was not available in an easy-to-learn format.  If as a naive 18 year old I knew how to make sure that I was matching up a gallon of milk to the right price, if as a 20 year old sleep deprived new mother I could figure out best deals on diapers and baby food, *if as a 14 year old on a church trip to Canada I could figure out their labels well enough to price what I wanted and figure out the exchange rate to boot*, then there isn't a single customer out there who is literate that gets a pass on not reading and just assuming when it comes to purchasing items.  There is absolutely no excuse.  Especially since I was doing all that when there were no cell phones so no one (other than those with the geeky calculator watches) had a calculator to do the math for them.  And I know I'm not anything special, I'm not overly smart or overly worldly or overly educated or overly anything, so I don't have special skills to do this, I have the same mental tools at my disposal that every other person on the planet has.

And I sure as heck don't have any kind thoughts to those who think that retail workers should be lobotomized to always be perfect and smiling.  If prior to retail work I could empathize with someone whose professional life is always on display and not get any level of upset unless given downright shitty service or no service, then I think the rest of the world can too.  If prior to retail work I made it a practice to go to the manager when I felt someone was doing a good job because I recognized that "good" did not equal "stellar" but should still be recognized (I scared the hell out of a few dozen servers and managers before I realized I should specify I wasn't planning on complaining), then I think that other people should be able to see the same.  If I can look at my last non-customer service job with a critical eye and see how there were days I felt great and went well above and beyond, days that I did what was expected and not a lot more, days that I bitched my heart out to sympathetic coworkers, and bad days that I totally failed expectations, then I think I can totally forgive a retail worker for having those same exact type of days.

And as far as the gift cards specifically, #1 if given immediately they don't get forgotten by the end of the transaction, #2 if given immediately the guest can't reasonably claim they didn't get it if the guest took possession of it prior to loss.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2017)

We were trained specifically to hand GCs to guests immediately and can get fired if we don't. It was stressed pretty heavily in orientation & cashier training. GCs should always stay in sight of the eyes-in-the-sky and go right to the guest or ledge in front of them after scanning. I get nervous when I try to hand it to a guest and they tell me to stick it in a bag.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 26, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I will weigh in as a person of middle age who never once worked retail/fast food prior to last year.
> 
> As a customer, even as an 18 year old on my own for the first time, I always knew read the damn labels.  Don't assume something is necessarily in the proper place, read the label near it and determine if it's the proper thing.  Most places put the UPC on the label.  Target puts the last 6 numbers of the UPC on the label.  Either way, easy to match up and verify if the right thing is in the right place.  If there's a sale, I knew to read the fine print to make sure what I was looking at would match the sale.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post. I may come off as hard up on certain retail workers and that may be because I do try to go above and beyond most of the time. Do I have bad days, hell yes. Have I done a less than good job, naturally. But I try my best always. In my late teens and early 20's I was in a very abusive relationship, went to work after being bruised up and crying and still smiled and tried to make the best of the day (thank GOD for  concealer and full coverage makeup). So I guess in hindsight I don't tolerate people who can't even greet their guests, won't crack a smile or those who want to bitch about everything. As a tm, I see people who act like helping a guest is absolutely ruining their day. Those same people are the ones who don't like to help their fellow team members out. I don't recommend being 'on' absolutely all the time because it is exhausting, and bad days do happen, but this is the job and why not give it 100%?

As a guest, passing by tm's who are standing around talking crap about other tm's while the area they are "working" looks like garbage is not acceptable. I remember a girl saying she needed help in softlines because she was swamped but she spent the next hour standing around chatting with the fitting room tm. Not getting anything done. I see this all the time, especially when Im busy pushing truck and I'm getting questions from 3 different guests and the tm who is supposed to be on the floor helping guests is bullsh*tting with the electronics tm. 

As far as people reading labels, I know you stated as long as people are literate they don't get a pass but not all adults are literate and the ones that aren't won't tell you. So if someone just assumes the person is being lazy and not reading and gives a look of annoyance or is less than kind at having to explain things then it could hurt a person. Anyway, I guess I just don't see the issue in taking some time to explain things to people.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 26, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> We were trained specifically to hand GCs to guests immediately and can get fired if we don't. It was stressed pretty heavily in orientation & cashier training. GCs should always stay in sight of the eyes-in-the-sky and go right to the guest or ledge in front of them after scanning. I get nervous when I try to hand it to a guest and they tell me to stick it in a bag.



Ask any aptm how often they catch a cashier getting a promo gift card they rung up for a guest but held then spending said card with their own card which flags ap.


----------



## glo (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, I am ignoring and walking away from you, and yes, I do think it’s funny.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Ask any aptm how often they catch a cashier getting a promo gift card they rung up for a guest but held then spending said card with their own card which flags ap.



Yes, this is the reason for the policy, I believe. And if the guest leaves the card behind we're to notify GSA/GSTL right away.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> I appreciate your post. I may come off as hard up on certain retail workers and that may be because I do try to go above and beyond most of the time. Do I have bad days, hell yes. Have I done a less than good job, naturally. But I try my best always. In my late teens and early 20's I was in a very abusive relationship, went to work after being bruised up and crying and still smiled and tried to make the best of the day (thank GOD for  concealer and full coverage makeup). So I guess in hindsight I don't tolerate people who can't even greet their guests, won't crack a smile or those who want to bitch about everything. As a tm, I see people who act like helping a guest is absolutely ruining their day. Those same people are the ones who don't like to help their fellow team members out. I don't recommend being 'on' absolutely all the time because it is exhausting, and bad days do happen, but this is the job and why not give it 100%?
> 
> As a guest, passing by tm's who are standing around talking crap about other tm's while the area they are "working" looks like garbage is not acceptable. I remember a girl saying she needed help in softlines because she was swamped but she spent the next hour standing around chatting with the fitting room tm. Not getting anything done. I see this all the time, especially when Im busy pushing truck and I'm getting questions from 3 different guests and the tm who is supposed to be on the floor helping guests is bullsh*tting with the electronics tm.
> 
> As far as people reading labels, I know you stated as long as people are literate they don't get a pass but not all adults are literate and the ones that aren't won't tell you. So if someone just assumes the person is being lazy and not reading and gives a look of annoyance or is less than kind at having to explain things then it could hurt a person. Anyway, I guess I just don't see the issue in taking some time to explain things to people.



You don't have the market on bad days.  Yes, what you went through was bad.  But it's not necessarily worse than everyone else.  Maybe the person who's not smiling or who wants to bitch is me, with my stuff going on.  Maybe the bitching is the way to deal with stress about something else.

And I doubt you are Super Worker and everyone around you is standing around gossiping.  According to the middle paragraph you are seeing at least 5 TMs standing around doing nothing on a daily basis.  Is that reality?  I don't think so.  I think you are either grossly exaggerating to make yourself look like the store savior or you are not perceiving their actions correctly, your mind is twisting it to the worst possible connotations.  As they say, if everyone else seems to be the problem then maybe you should be looking in the mirror for the problem.

Not all adults are literate?  Yes, not everyone is literate.  But with the sheer volume of guests who get the wrong thing for an in-store coupon or don't understand that the sign specifically said they'd be getting a gift card, not money off or who grab something that was left in the wrong spot and not realize the price is wrong, there is absolutely no way for all those people to be illiterate.  Half the nation would have to be illiterate if that is the basis for getting clearly marked stuff wrong.  The people who go through clearance near where I usually work, probably every other day I'm having to tell someone that no, the 30% or more off is not taken off the clearance price, it's off the regular price which is printed on the clearance sticker and is still visible on the other side of the tag.  Are all those people illiterate?  Or are they just hoping to get something for nothing or too lazy to do basic math?  With very rare exception it's the latter.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 26, 2017)

Ive always been nice to guests. I ask if they want "this" bagged, if they'd like "that" left out, I tell them they have a gift card for X amount and hand it to them, I ask how they want things bagged, etc. I'm a very nice guy.

I usually only start getting upset after I've had someone arguing with me when the guest is belittling me. One time I had a guy bitching with me because he picked a bag of charcoal off of a rack we have at the front end that was sitting above a clearance label. We had fully stocked it that day with bags and a lot had gone, and someone must have put it back in the clearance spot because theyre lazy. 

He notices it didnt ring up for Clearance, and he goes "Wasn't that clearance?" And I said I don't know, lets see. No clearance sticker, and price isn't deducted at all. I go over to the rack whete he found it,and there isnt anything there at the clearance label. I asked,a GSTL walking by if charcoal was clearance at all and she said no.

I walk back, let the guest know it's not,clearance, and if it was, it'd have a clearance sticker on it for it's discount price,  but it doesn't.

So he huffs and puffs and says it should be clearance. He realized he needs lighter fluid so I watched him go over and lo and behold, he grabbed a stray bottle from another clearance label. He tells me it should be clearance. 

Well, it's not lol. I explained I can't discount his price at all, but he says he just wants the clearance price, so I ask him what price he wants, and he says "the clearance price!" And he's getting kind of loud now, he's drawing eyes. I said "I can't give you a price if there is no clearance price, its not clearance, I'm sorry you will be paying it in full, I can void them our for you and take them back if you'd like" and he said "Well, no.. I need them" so I said Okay.

That entire transaction after that with him was a bunch of pissing and moaning about clearance prices, I wanted to die.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 26, 2017)

TTOG: thank you for insisting I go ahead of you because I only had 1 item and you had a cartful.  Yes, I had just gotten off work and wanted to get home. It’s the little things.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 26, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> You don't have the market on bad days.  Yes, what you went through was bad.  But it's not necessarily worse than everyone else.  Maybe the person who's not smiling or who wants to bitch is me, with my stuff going on.  Maybe the bitching is the way to deal with stress about something else.
> 
> And I doubt you are Super Worker and everyone around you is standing around gossiping.  According to the middle paragraph you are seeing at least 5 TMs standing around doing nothing on a daily basis.  Is that reality?  I don't think so.  I think you are either grossly exaggerating to make yourself look like the store savior or you are not perceiving their actions correctly, your mind is twisting it to the worst possible connotations.  As they say, if everyone else seems to be the problem then maybe you should be looking in the mirror for the problem.
> 
> Not all adults are literate?  Yes, not everyone is literate.  But with the sheer volume of guests who get the wrong thing for an in-store coupon or don't understand that the sign specifically said they'd be getting a gift card, not money off or who grab something that was left in the wrong spot and not realize the price is wrong, there is absolutely no way for all those people to be illiterate.  Half the nation would have to be illiterate if that is the basis for getting clearly marked stuff wrong.  The people who go through clearance near where I usually work, probably every other day I'm having to tell someone that no, the 30% or more off is not taken off the clearance price, it's off the regular price which is printed on the clearance sticker and is still visible on the other side of the tag.  Are all those people illiterate?  Or are they just hoping to get something for nothing or too lazy to do basic math?  With very rare exception it's the latter.


Yes! I was hoping you would notice how amazing and perfect I was at my job! Gag me with a spoon!!! I am merely stating what I see, never said it is on a daily basis or that I am a supreme retail worker. I have said in previous postings that I do not like retail, but if I'm getting paid to do a job, I will grin and bare it. And my experience is not worse than anyone else, I was giving you an example of a person smiling and trying to make other people's day when there is no fucks given about life to them at some moments. Just as your 'sleep deprived 20 year old mom' situation was supposed to be an example for why you are just not as dumb and lazy as these other guests are. My original post was questioning some people's accounts on the guest and experiences....and why it is so hard to keep the GOOD (not perfect) customer service hat on when dealing with said experiences. 

It's funny because when reading through posts on here, it's easy to spot the tms who have garbage attitudes because it comes out in how they respond. The level heads and professionals keep it that way. Even when they complain about guests ......because it's natural for people, other than my perfect self of course ***eyes popping out from rolling so hard***, to complain.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 26, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Ive always been nice to guests. I ask if they want "this" bagged, if they'd like "that" left out, I tell them they have a gift card for X amount and hand it to them, I ask how they want things bagged, etc. I'm a very nice guy.
> 
> I usually only start getting upset after I've had someone arguing with me when the guest is belittling me. One time I had a guy bitching with me because he picked a bag of charcoal off of a rack we have at the front end that was sitting above a clearance label. We had fully stocked it that day with bags and a lot had gone, and someone must have put it back in the clearance spot because theyre lazy.
> 
> ...


Good example of explaining and showing the guest how he would know he was wrong since he clearly was and wouldn't let it go, even though Im sure it would be easier to be snarky or argue with him. And good job at standing your ground


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 26, 2017)

Ttog:  thanks for telling me my area looked great today.  I worked hard and it was nice to see a guest notice.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hustleandflow said:


> Yes! I was hoping you would notice how amazing and perfect I was at my job! Gag me with a spoon!!! I am merely stating what I see, never said it is on a daily basis or that I am a supreme retail worker. I have said in previous postings that I do not like retail, but if I'm getting paid to do a job, I will grin and bare it. And my experience is not worse than anyone else, I was giving you an example of a person smiling and trying to make other people's day when there is no fucks given about life to them at some moments. Just as your 'sleep deprived 20 year old mom' situation was supposed to be an example for why you are just not as dumb and lazy as these other guests are. My original post was questioning some people's accounts on the guest and experiences....and why it is so hard to keep the GOOD (not perfect) customer service hat on when dealing with said experiences.
> 
> It's funny because when reading through posts on here, it's easy to spot the tms who have garbage attitudes because it comes out in how they respond. The level heads and professionals keep it that way. Even when they complain about guests ......because it's natural for people, other than my perfect self of course ***eyes popping out from rolling so hard***, to complain.



Yeah, you are still bragging about how you are better because you permanently smile despite hating your job. And that 20 year old bit is not me saying I'm smarter, but me saying if my totally average self can do it and does it, then anyone can do it and should do it. And with the way you take sides, how the customer (no matter where) is always reasonable and any lack of understanding on the part of the customer is due to a lack of understandable visual and auditory instructions and how we should coddle them at all times and how having a bad day means we're horrible at our jobs since it has to be perfect to all their demands...just check out the site Not Always Right if you need proof that customers can easily be and often are the problem. The guest that launched a tirade at the poor GSA because she didn't have her ID is not the GSA doing something wrong, it was an unreasonable guest who was too lazy to read her email. The one I didn't talk about yet, the woman who was demanding a phone number, not even a "please" and telling me I'm stupid and a liar because the place she wanted a phone number for didn't exist was unreasonable. And other than you, I'm sure that every person here can understand why, after being called stupid and a liar, I decided to just keep saying there was no second Target in this city rather than find out which neighboring city had the Target she wanted once I caught on to her description. People often feel the saying "the guest is always right" means they can be horrible in their behavior and unreasonable in their demands and it all should be met to their satisfaction.

I saw this at my last job when I had to deal with clients. You signed a legally binding purchase contract. Yes the terms are sucky, but you still signed it. Yes the salesman lied a lot, but you signed a statement saying that you agree that all verbal agreements were void and not part of the contracted terms. Yes listening to me reveals even more lies, sorry you thought the salesman to be your friend. Yes there was no real time to read the documents while the closer was pushing for your signature, but that's why you have a copy of the documents and 7 days to cancel per state law and not a minute more. And yet, rather than own up to the fact that they screwed themselves over, clients would scream and swear at and berate the office staff that had no face to face time with the clients during their visit. They all thought that their goofs shouldn't be held against them and it was all our fault.


----------



## Hustleandflow (Dec 26, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Yeah, you are still bragging about how you are better because you permanently smile despite hating your job. And that 20 year old bit is not me saying I'm smarter, but me saying if my totally average self can do it and does it, then anyone can do it and should do it. And with the way you take sides, how the customer (no matter where) is always reasonable and any lack of understanding on the part of the customer is due to a lack of understandable visual and auditory instructions and how we should coddle them at all times and how having a bad day means we're horrible at our jobs since it has to be perfect to all their demands...just check out the site Not Always Right if you need proof that customers can easily be and often are the problem. The guest that launched a tirade at the poor GSA because she didn't have her ID is not the GSA doing something wrong, it was an unreasonable guest who was too lazy to read her email. The one I didn't talk about yet, the woman who was demanding a phone number, not even a "please" and telling me I'm stupid and a liar because the place she wanted a phone number for didn't exist was unreasonable. And other than you, I'm sure that every person here can understand why, after being called stupid and a liar, I decided to just keep saying there was no second Target in this city rather than find out which neighboring city had the Target she wanted once I caught on to her description. People often feel the saying "the guest is always right" means they can be horrible in their behavior and unreasonable in their demands and it all should be met to their satisfaction.
> 
> I saw this at my last job when I had to deal with clients. You signed a legally binding purchase contract. Yes the terms are sucky, but you still signed it. Yes the salesman lied a lot, but you signed a statement saying that you agree that all verbal agreements were void and not part of the contracted terms. Yes listening to me reveals even more lies, sorry you thought the salesman to be your friend. Yes there was no real time to read the documents while the closer was pushing for your signature, but that's why you have a copy of the documents and 7 days to cancel per state law and not a minute more. And yet, rather than own up to the fact that they screwed themselves over, clients would scream and swear at and berate the office staff that had no face to face time with the clients during their visit. They all thought that their goofs shouldn't be held against them and it was all our fault.


If I believed I was better I would say so. I don't. All I'm saying is I TRY. I'm not talking about every Target employee being horrible (I have met some of the best people while I have been a tm) but it is because I try, my expectation when I am a guest is that the employee at least try to show me a good customer service experience. Is that really too much to ask?? I'm a nice guest, i don't treat people who are working like shit. I have been working in customer service/human services for almost 20 years so yeah, I know not to treat people who are working badly (yes, im still much better than everyone else!! See how wonderful I am!  )

See, you and I are not that different (I know, I'm gross). You have obviously had several bad experiences with customers so you have no chill when it comes to them. I have had some really shitty experiences as a guest so naturally I am partial to that side. We both work retail, I encounter the same crap everyone else does. You aren't telling me anything I am unaware of.


Jenna120 said:


> Yeah, you are still bragging about how you are better because you permanently smile despite hating your job. And that 20 year old bit is not me saying I'm smarter, but me saying if my totally average self can do it and does it, then anyone can do it and should do it. And with the way you take sides, how the customer (no matter where) is always reasonable and any lack of understanding on the part of the customer is due to a lack of understandable visual and auditory instructions and how we should coddle them at all times and how having a bad day means we're horrible at our jobs since it has to be perfect to all their demands...just check out the site Not Always Right if you need proof that customers can easily be and often are the problem. The guest that launched a tirade at the poor GSA because she didn't have her ID is not the GSA doing something wrong, it was an unreasonable guest who was too lazy to read her email. The one I didn't talk about yet, the woman who was demanding a phone number, not even a "please" and telling me I'm stupid and a liar because the place she wanted a phone number for didn't exist was unreasonable. And other than you, I'm sure that every person here can understand why, after being called stupid and a liar, I decided to just keep saying there was no second Target in this city rather than find out which neighboring city had the Target she wanted once I caught on to her description. People often feel the saying "the guest is always right" means they can be horrible in their behavior and unreasonable in their demands and it all should be met to their satisfaction.
> 
> I saw this at my last job when I had to deal with clients. You signed a legally binding purchase contract. Yes the terms are sucky, but you still signed it. Yes the salesman lied a lot, but you signed a statement saying that you agree that all verbal agreements were void and not part of the contracted terms. Yes listening to me reveals even more lies, sorry you thought the salesman to be your friend. Yes there was no real time to read the documents while the closer was pushing for your signature, but that's why you have a copy of the documents and 7 days to cancel per state law and not a minute more. And yet, rather than own up to the fact that they screwed themselves over, clients would scream and swear at and berate the office staff that had no face to face time with the clients during their visit. They all thought that their goofs shouldn't be held against them and it was all our fault.


Look, we obviously don't see eye to eye (me on my pedestal/throne and all).... I advocate for my fellow retail worker too, but I refuse to advocate for the ones with shit attitudes. I don't see why it irks you that I ask for GOOD customer service and some form of professionalism. If I can do it, anyone can do it, just like you said you can read a label and everyone else should be able to do the same.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2017)

Seriously, 50% is the easiest percent.  No need to scan it and leave it.


----------



## Corrin (Dec 27, 2017)

TTOG: I can maybe understand one of your Playstation Gift Cards not working correctly. But two of them, both doing the same exact thing? System said they'd been used so I can't do anything about it. So quit whining and maybe next time go to the store you bought them from originally because if that doesn't make things even more shady idk what does.


----------



## Zone (Dec 27, 2017)

Corrin said:


> TTOG: I can maybe understand one of your Playstation Gift Cards not working correctly. But two of them, both doing the same exact thing? System said they'd been used so I can't do anything about it. So quit whining and maybe next time go to the store you bought them from originally because if that doesn't make things even more shady idk what does.



Giving the absolute sliver of the benefit of the doubt, Christmas can be hell on gaming platforms. Sometimes it's a malicious DDoS attack. Sometimes it's thousands of newly opened consoles all pinging the authentication and update servers at the same time. In any case, it's up to the guest to contact Sony / Nintendo / Microsoft if things like this happen.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 27, 2017)

TTOG who came and asked me if the Xbox game bundle thingy you wanted really was on sale, thank you. It wasn't on sale, because it was shelved in the wrong spot and that sale ended on the 24th anyway but the shelf stickies weren't taken down, but I very much appreciate that you 1) asked, instead of making life difficult for the front end folks and 2) noted the "24" on the sticky that indicated that even if the game you were looking at were included in the sale, it had ended, anyway. 

(I let her know it was discontinued, and might go clearance soon, if she wanted to risk it selling out in the meantime.)


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOG: fuck you. You are the rudest person ever every time you come in. You always have so many “issues” here and take it out on as many employees as you can, why don’t you just go somewhere else? Literally every time I deal with you I have to take a 5 minute cool down break afterwards


----------



## Bethy (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOG: how stupid can you be?!?

Me: *rings up 30 half price Christmas wrapping paper/ornaments and a gift card they asked for $100 on*
“Guest”: why is my total so high? All Xmas stuff is 50% off right?
Me: yep, pretty much all Xmas stuff is 50% off
“Guest”: so that gift card should be $50, not $100, right?
Me: ha ha! I wish!!
“Guest”: so you will adjust the Xmas gift card to the correct 50% off price?

Had to explain that gift cards in the Xmas section that said “merry Xmas” on them weren’t included in the sale...THEN this “Guest” goes and complains to every other TM they could find, while demanding to speak to a supervisor, about how I ripped them off and lied to them and stole their $50....

ETA: their main complaint about me was that I was rude to them (based on me laughing thinking they were joking)


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2017)

Bethy said:


> TTOG: how stupid can you be?!?
> 
> Me: *rings up 30 half price Christmas wrapping paper/ornaments and a gift card they asked for $100 on*
> “Guest”: why is my total so high? All Xmas stuff is 50% off right?
> ...


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOG: you came up to my lane after I have out my last 20's and 10's to the last guest. You came up to my lane with 2 items and $100 bill. So I immediately called my manger who was standing there and ask for more money while you were standing there and told you it might take a moment since the money is in another room.

So why did you continue to check out at my lane and then bitch on how much in a hurry you were? No I can't exchange money with the guy next to me.. And sorry not sorry you're not shopping here again because I gave you the option to move beforehand.. I'm not a bank

#bye


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOG:  Thank you for not talking to me today.  Thank you for approaching a different team member for help.  I remember you from your last visit, and I really didn't want to learn even more TMI since you apparently lack a filter.  You're nice, but some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOG: you’re SO sweet and pleasant, you must’ve had to work retail before. She asked me how my shift was going, was super positive, and then told me “have a good rest of your shift and a great night!” like that was just so nice and such a different vibe than I’m used to, luv you


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> You came up to my lane with 2 items and $100 bill.


Yep, I've had someone try to pay for a $3.95 latte with a $100 first thing in the morning.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 28, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, I've had someone try to pay for a $3.95 latte with a $100 first thing in the morning.



This happened with in 45 min of my shift. Apparently we are banks.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2017)

Not at my counter.
Guy apparently thought we had 'more' money in the morning.
Ended up using his CC.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 29, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Not at my counter.
> Guy apparently thought we had 'more' money in the morning.
> Ended up using his CC.



Try end of day.. not beginning. Even at my new job.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 29, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, I've had someone try to pay for a $3.95 latte with a $100 first thing in the morning.



Or, you get multiple guests who want cash back on their puchases during the 1st 30 minutes the store is open.  That's followed by the guest who gets pissy because their change was all in 5's and/or 1's because the GSTL hasn't brought you change yet.


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 31, 2017)

Bethy said:


> TTOG: how stupid can you be?!?
> 
> Me: *rings up 30 half price Christmas wrapping paper/ornaments and a gift card they asked for $100 on*
> “Guest”: why is my total so high? All Xmas stuff is 50% off right?
> ...


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 31, 2017)

TTOG:  As it is, it takes a really long time to get a drink at Starbucks.  Why did you wait on cartwheel until after the transaction was complete and you had already paid?  And even if it's just a brain fart, why did you demand he fix it right then and there, and argue about the amount you'd be getting back, instead of walking your ass over to GS to get it fixed there?  There's no guests at GS and you can see that as easily as I do, so it's not like you'd wait.  He'd probably still be making your drink when you got back with your money.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 31, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  As it is, it takes a really long time to get a drink at Starbucks.  Why did you wait on cartwheel until after the transaction was complete and you had already paid?  And even if it's just a brain fart, why did you demand he fix it right then and there, and argue about the amount you'd be getting back, instead of walking your ass over to GS to get it fixed there?  There's no guests at GS and you can see that as easily as I do, so it's not like you'd wait.  He'd probably still be making your drink when you got back with your money.


At my store GS does not handle Starbucks drink stuff.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fixing Starbucks-related Cartwheel issues?


----------



## Corrin (Jan 1, 2018)

TTOG: ...._No, _oh my God, you cannot get cash for your Gift Card!!! What do you think the point of a gift card is?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 1, 2018)

TTOG: I cringed so hard when I heard a bunch of drink bottles hit the floor after I'd spent a half hour or so in that aisle putting everything back together. When I went over a few minutes later to assess the damage...there was none. Everything looked perfect. Most people would have left it or put them back wherever, so THANK YOU for putting them back where they belong.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 2, 2018)

Corrin said:


> TTOG: ...._No, _oh my God, you cannot get cash for your Gift Card!!! What do you think the point of a gift card is?


They may have been from California. We're required by state law to cash out any gift cards that are less than $10 if the guest requests. And we can't limit how many either. A couple weeks ago we had a guy come in and cash 50 cards, all at $9.99.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 3, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> They may have been from California. We're required by state law to cash out any gift cards that are less than $10 if the guest requests. And we can't limit how many either. A couple weeks ago we had a guy come in and cash 50 cards, all at $9.99.



Yep.  Before we got the black cards, maybe just a few days before, I was at GS and a "guest" was returning about $150 worth of HBA.  I refused, because she clearly was a scammer.  The GSTL approved it  "just this time."  Once I had finished, the "guest" proceeded to hand over a stack of gift cards to cash out.  I think that she had about 30. I looked at the GSTL, who is half my age and gave her the "Why do you doubt me, I knew it," look.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 3, 2018)

Man, reading about stores denying returns makes me jealous. Our STL has told the team that unless we in AP have them on camera selecting the merchandise off the salesfloor they have to make every attempt to do the return. Even if they have to circumvent the registers sometimes.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 5, 2018)

TTMultiple guests: Please tell me *before* we complete your transaction that you're supposed to get a gift card. Makes life a lot easier for both of us.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 5, 2018)

Had myself a stupid guest moment where I was the stupid guest.

Apparently, the gas station a drive from my house got new pumps or something and instead of just lifting the gas nozzle and you wait for the gas station employees inside to authorize you to pump gas, you apparently have to release a lever within the pump itself to get it to start pumping gas. The screen before said "lift nozzle and start fueling" but now it says "lift nozzle and lift lever to begin fueling" and I didn't realize because I was just too tired and wanted some gas and-- yeah.

I felt like a stupid idiot, and I'm sure the employees inside tried to tell me but I'm hard of hearing and couldn't tell if they were talking to me from inside, it's like -14 degrees out and I'm slightly cold not knowing what to do... I've said it before in regards to SCO, if people would just read the screen they'd know what to do, but this time all I had to do was just READ THE SCREEN and I fucked that up.

So, now I'm on a personal level with guests who can't read the screen and are just too use to the old SCO software and program, because I just went through the same debacle, although I try to be smarter than that.


----------



## GSAguy (Jan 5, 2018)

To ALL of those guests: that approach the photo lab counter with their returns. Yes, I can see how you might mistake the photo lab for guest services, but that big red sign that says PHOTO that you just walked under should have been your first clue.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 5, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> To ALL of those guests: that approach the photo lab counter with their returns. Yes, I can see how you might mistake the photo lab for guest services, but that big red sign that says PHOTO that you just walked under should have been your first clue.


*at GS desk*

G: Is this the place for order pickup?
Me: *turns around, stares at giant Order Pickup sign and hits head against it*


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 5, 2018)

TTOG: THANK YOU. Thank you for being appreciative when I had to call 718 and get them to figure out why we couldn't process your return in store, even though you had your receipt and the card you used. I'm glad we were able to figure it out even though I was still on hold with them. I wish every guest was as patient as you


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 5, 2018)

TTOG....Please read your order email correctly. Yes, it does say your order is ready The date given is not the day you can pick it up, it is the day you need to pick it up by or it will be cancelled. No, it is not confusing. Again, more guest reading comprehension issues.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG....Please read your order email correctly. Yes, it does say your order is ready The date given is not the day you can pick it up, it is the day you need to pick it up by or it will be cancelled. No, it is not confusing. Again, more guest reading comprehension issues.


And even if it’s an HBA item, it won’t be at pharmacy!


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 6, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> *at GS desk*
> 
> G: Is this the place for order pickup?
> Me: *turns around, stares at giant Order Pickup sign and hits head against it*


*gets in totally separate order pickup line* 
Me: *calls them forward* “I’ll just need to see your ID” *cant find any orders under their name* “is your order maybe under a different name?”
Guest: what? I’m just returning 
Me: *sighs* *points to order pickup sign* “This line that says order pickup is for order pickups”
Guest: “oh haha I didn’t see that!”
My eye: *twitches*


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *gets in totally separate order pickup line*
> Me: *calls them forward* “I’ll just need to see your ID” *cant find any orders under their name* “is your order maybe under a different name?”
> Guest: what? I’m just returning
> Me: *sighs* *points to order pickup sign* “This line that says order pickup is for order pickups”
> ...


we got rid of the separate line because it was just too much of a mess.

also
me: "i just need to see your id" ... "hmm can't find the order, is it under someone else's name?"
g: "oh yeah it's under xyz"

like that might have been helpful to say...


----------



## HRZone (Jan 6, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG....Please read your order email correctly. Yes, it does say your order is ready The date given is not the day you can pick it up, it is the day you need to pick it up by or it will be cancelled. No, it is not confusing. Again, more guest reading comprehension issues.



Was this your guest? Lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 6, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Was this your guest? Lol
> 
> View attachment 4427


Was this from your store? LOL Another pet peeve of mine. Going to grab a


HRZone said:


> Was this your guest? Lol
> 
> View attachment 4427


Was this from your store? This is another pet peeve of mine. I hate grabbing an order for a guest and it has not been filled correctly.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jan 9, 2018)

TTOG: You're creepy. You came through my line asking if we had a microwave.. I said yes it's by the deli. You precede to tell me I'm pretty and asked if I was married. For this one afternoon.. yes yes I am. You were obnoxious while waiting in line and kinda rude to the other guest... 

and then you ask me "so you're really married huh?" ...yupp I am... "I guess you knew what my next question was huh?"

*shudders* I'm gonna go take a shower now


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 10, 2018)

TTOG: Are you fucking serious? I’m helping you with a carryout and you tell me to just head out and you’ll pull up in a minute. It’s freezing outside. And I see you walk outside 10 minutes later with Starbucks, scream at me ‘I’ll be right there!’ And then finally let me load this dumh shit after freezing my ass off while you got Starbucks... screw you.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 11, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> To ALL of those guests: that approach the photo lab counter with their returns. Yes, I can see how you might mistake the photo lab for guest services, but that big red sign that says PHOTO that you just walked under should have been your first clue.


I had a couple that went up to the photo kiosk and tried to use it as a self checkout once. They stood there for a good 10 minutes pushing buttons before getting my attention and said "This doesn't work? We can't get anything to ring up."
Me, after realizing they weren't trying to get photos: Oh no, self-checkout is over there."


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 11, 2018)

TTOG: You ordered a Peppermint Mocha but we were out of the chocolate curls & you HAD to have the chocolate curls.
So then you wanted a Chestnut Praline but we were out & wouldn't be getting any more.
THEN you wanted an Eggnog Latte but eggnog has been out since Christmas so you yelled "NEVER MIND!" & stormed out dramatically.
The holidays are over, bitch; time to return to your regular programming.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 11, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You ordered a Peppermint Mocha but we were out of the chocolate curls & you HAD to have the chocolate curls.
> So then you wanted a Chestnut Praline but we were out & wouldn't be getting any more.
> THEN you wanted an Eggnog Latte but eggnog has been out since Christmas so you yelled "NEVER MIND!" & stormed out dramatically.
> The holidays are over, bitch; time to return to your regular programming.


Does the regular programming mean the Midnight Mint Mochas are back?


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jan 11, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Does the regular programming mean the Midnight Mint Mochas are back?



I second that. Is it?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 11, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You ordered a Peppermint Mocha but we were out of the chocolate curls & you HAD to have the chocolate curls.
> So then you wanted a Chestnut Praline but we were out & wouldn't be getting any more.
> THEN you wanted an Eggnog Latte but eggnog has been out since Christmas so you yelled "NEVER MIND!" & stormed out dramatically.
> The holidays are over, bitch; time to return to your regular programming.


My store has the OOS flavors covered with “Sorry, out of stock” (or something like that, Not sure of exact verbiage...) labels and people STILL ask for them

That being said, TTOG: don’t get pissy with the SBTM because they are out of the flavor you wanted. “But I haven’t had one yet!!!!” isn’t magically going to make the pumpkin spice stuff appear.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 11, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> TTOG: You're creepy. You came through my line asking if we had a microwave.. I said yes it's by the deli. You precede to tell me I'm pretty and asked if I was married. For this one afternoon.. yes yes I am. You were obnoxious while waiting in line and kinda rude to the other guest...
> 
> and then you ask me "so you're really married huh?" ...yupp I am... "I guess you knew what my next question was huh?"
> 
> *shudders* I'm gonna go take a shower now


We have a pharmacy patient who picks up his cialis and winks at whomever is ringing it up (as long as they’re female.) Makes my skin crawl.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 11, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Does the regular programming mean the Midnight Mint Mochas are back?





shortstuffishere said:


> I second that. Is it?


Not yet.
They're on our touch screen (along with a crap-ton of other long-gone drinks) but I don't think we'll see M3 'til spring.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 15, 2018)

TTOG: What bit you in the ass today? I had just come back from lunch and we were in semi-clusterfuck mode. There had been 3 calls for backup before I got back on the floor. The GSTL started prepping a lane for me, while also letting guests know I'd be available soon.

I came around and saw *one* woman coming toward my lane and ask if it was OK to come in. Both the GSTL and I said yes, so she came in. Now, if you had already gotten in line like you claimed, you must be the Flash, because neither the guest or I saw you. 

It was only after the guest had already put her stuff on the belt that I saw you try to reach over her and put your items before hers. You then snapped at both me and the guest that "The *right* goes to whoever's NEXT IN LINE" because we said so.


------
*Deep breath*
1. We never said anything along those lines.
2. There is no *right* to the line when there's 1 person
And 3. I didn't even know you were anywhere near my line until that guest came in. Only after that did I see you come up behind her and start trying to put your order before hers.

Then after she left, you let out a disgusted sigh and said "Oh, she totally just budded in line...tch."
----
*Another deep breath*
Honest to God, people, this isn't a soap opera. I can't deal with this shit on top of the fact that it was completely insane at the time. 

I need degreaser....


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> I need degreaser....


Single bottle or the economy 6-pack?
Also have room in the freezer after the holiday purge.


----------



## Bethy (Jan 15, 2018)

That guy deserves to chill out in the freezer with the rest of them...


----------



## Bethy (Jan 15, 2018)

TTOG early this morning...omg I am so sorry!! The magnetic security case for your planB just wouldn’t budge no matter what I tried. Considering the sensitive nature of the item (and the fact we were slow up front), I didn’t mind looking up the DPCI so you could pay, then going to grab another one for you myself Hearing a walkie call out across the store 30 sec later asking for someone to bring plan B to the front immediately made me cringe and feel awful. Can’t apologize enough for his indiscretion...

(TTOTM - “hey can you keep an eye on the lanes for a minute while I go grab something for a guest? It’s something specific and right over in pharmacy so I’ll be back in a minute” does NOT mean harass the guest and demand to know what product they need so that you can walkie to “find it faster”)


----------



## Bethy (Jan 16, 2018)

TTOG, thank you for making me forget about all of the other awful guests I dealt with today.  I too felt bad for the guest who only had $40 cash so was deciding whether to put back the diapers or paper towels when her total came to $41.  I was trying to figure out if I’d get in much trouble for vibing a $1 coupon or pulling a dollar out of my pocket....but when you offered to pay for her whole purchase, I could barely hold back my tears. Especially when she burst into tears too and asked if it was alright if she gave you a hug. So many feel-good feelings from that interaction. Thank you!!!!


----------



## GSAguy (Jan 18, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> I had a couple that went up to the photo kiosk and tried to use it as a self checkout once. They stood there for a good 10 minutes pushing buttons before getting my attention and said "This doesn't work? We can't get anything to ring up."
> Me, after realizing they weren't trying to get photos: Oh no, self-checkout is over there."



Bahahahahaha. Fortunately I haven’t seen that happen..... yet.


----------



## Bethy (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry our Kodak kiosk doesn’t do shit except sometimes print out pics (occasionally)....

Go see @GSAguy with all of your photo concerns


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 18, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Sorry our Kodak kiosk doesn’t do shit except sometimes print out pics (occasionally)....


Oh, I know. Ours has been broken for weeks. It seems like there's something wrong with it every other day.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 18, 2018)

TTOG that was in a few days ago: You had the most gorgeous service dog (A Collie) and were just a pleasure to interact with. You were also awesome to the guest behind you who fell in love with the dog and politely asked if she could pet her. You even offered to take a picture of the guest with the dog.

Given what a shitty crazy day it had been, it was awesome to see people being kind to one another.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 18, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Sorry our Kodak kiosk doesn’t do shit except sometimes print out pics (occasionally)....
> 
> Go see @GSAguy with all of your photo concerns





StargazerOmega said:


> Oh, I know. Ours has been broken for weeks. It seems like there's something wrong with it every other day.




call kodak support. when we do a guy comes out within the next day to fix it.


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> call kodak support. when we do a guy comes out within the next day to fix it.



We call them all the time, sometimes we don't get a tech in for two weeks! I wish we could just get rid of photo.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> call kodak support. when we do a guy comes out within the next day to fix it.


We do and 80% of the time the response is: "We'll send someone out when we can, but it might be three weeks or so."


----------



## HRZone (Jan 18, 2018)

My favorite is when the kodak guy shows up but the supplies he needs haven't arrived


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 18, 2018)

LUR99 said:


> We call them all the time, sometimes we don't get a tech in for two weeks! I wish we could just get rid of photo.


Idk maybe it’s just my store since we do a lot of photo sales but we call and someone is out the next day prepared and ready.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 19, 2018)

TTOG: can’t you see I’m on the damn phone? You’re 4’ away from me!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 19, 2018)

Guests like you are why I stayed in the front end. You were so nice that I was more than willing to call around to other stores. The look on your face when I told you they had what you were looking for is what makes this job worthwhile.


----------



## Dog (Jan 20, 2018)

To that one guest who came through self checkout with a homeless man so that you could buy him winter clothes, a sleeping bag, and some toiletries - thank you for reminding me that there is good in the world


----------



## Switch23 (Jan 22, 2018)

TTOG: You guys are the reason why I wished we had item limits at SCO


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2018)

Switch23 said:


> TTOG: You guys are the reason why I wished we had item limits at SCO



OMG! Seriously! Why do people want to clog up the SCO with a huge cart of groceries? I want to smile and say “15 items or less please” but we aren’t allowed. They would probably just divide their stuff into 10 transactions. And i would be standing there gritting my teeth behind my fake smile.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 22, 2018)

I think SCO should require a test and if you can't get x number of things  (including produce) checked out & bagged within a certain amount of time, you fail. If you pass you get a barcode that allows you go through SCO, otherwise you're stuck with regular registers. I don't usually do large carts in SCO, but when I do, I get out faster than the idiot with two things who can't read a screen or realize they have to actually pay for things and need the SCO TM for every damn thing, only to void what they did so TM has to start over, etc. Jaysus.


----------



## Switch23 (Jan 22, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I think SCO should require a test and if you can't get x number of things  (including produce) checked out & bagged within a certain amount of time, you fail. If you pass you get a barcode that allows you go through SCO, otherwise you're stuck with regular registers. I don't usually do large carts in SCO, but when I do, I get out faster than the idiot with two things who can't read a screen or realize they have to actually pay for things and need the SCO TM for every damn thing, only to void what they did so TM has to start over, etc. Jaysus.


*Scans some random fruit or vegetable and SCO locks up* or how they look like a deer in headlights when it prompts for the access code for their giftcards.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 22, 2018)

Switch23 said:


> TTOG: You guys are the reason why I wished we had item limits at SCO


My store has a 15 item limit sign (per my request after I saw one at another store).

... and if I politely ask you to move to a regular lane and you tell me to go to hell, don't look for me to unlock the SCO.  I won't do it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 23, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> My store has a 15 item limit sign (per my request after I saw one at another store).
> 
> ... and if I politely ask you to move to a regular lane and you tell me to go to hell, don't look for me to unlock the SCO.  I won't do it.


Your SCOs are locked? How so?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Your SCOs are locked? How so?


I think she means that if the guest has to do something other than scan barcodes and doesn't understand the prompt to get the machine to continue, she's not in a rush to fix it. If someone said those words to me I'd sure as heck wouldn't be falling all over myself to help them.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Your SCOs are locked? How so?



What is mean is remember when they had a scale?  "Please wait for assistance." Rarely could anyone get an order that large through without needing me for something.  I don't have time to babysit one person who should be at a regular lane.  So, the sneer you see is real.  

Yes, Jenna120 - exactly!


----------



## xeno (Jan 24, 2018)

TTOG- You’re a regular. You always come in, complain and harass our team. I’ve declined your returns so many times. When you came up to GS today it took everything out of me to not roll my eyes. Trying to return a dirty Jean jacket from last year? Nope. Not happening. And telling me my manager gave you all these DPCIs for it really makes no sense. No receipt and trying to return a clearances out item? Nope. Also the fact that you ripped every single tag off of it amuses me. Bye. Have a nice day. I had to call AP and notify him that you might go to the floor and switch tags like you always do. 
Also, fuck you for following me to my zone and proceeding to tear everything apart and then have your kids dump pringles all over the ground. Took me forever to clean up.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 25, 2018)

TtoG: no I won't go behind the locked pharmacy to get you Sudafed, wait til it's open ffs


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 25, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> TtoG: no I won't go behind the locked pharmacy to get you Sudafed, wait til it's open ffs


Besides the fact that it’s not legal for you to do so, do you even have keys anymore???


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 25, 2018)

Dude. You have had an entire MONTH to use those WIC certificates. You waited until the very last day - nay, the very last HOUR - to come into the store, and you have the balls to bitch at me that we didn't have the TEN cans of baby formula on your certs?   This is entirely your fault, buddy.  Oh, and no you may not buy organic produce or juice cocktails using the certificates. And I am not calling a supervisor to make it good for you, I've been on WIC myself and I do know those rules.  Use your own bloody money or your SNAP card if you really want organic.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> and you have the balls to bitch at me that we didn't have the TEN cans of baby formula on your certs?



'Cause that doesn't smack of fraud or anything...


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 26, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> 'Cause that doesn't smack of fraud or anything...



It's not fraud.
That's what they are supposed to get on the check for a month.
The problem is it's supposed to be certain types and if the store doesn't have them because you waited till the last minute, you are an idiot.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 26, 2018)

Nope, not fraud. Just stupid shopper.

The obnoxious thing is that he won't learn. He hasn't yet, and he even commented to me that "we always wait until the end". Four gallons of milk in one trip.... how long is that gonna last before it goes bad in your fridge?  The whole purpose of WIC breaking up the certificates the way that they do is so you CAN buy approved items throughout the month under your program benefit. Not to stockpile it all up in one trip. 

At least I only work Thursdays and Saturdays. I won't be at risk of dealing with him again until summer. Unless his certificate dates change.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Four gallons of milk in one trip.... how long is that gonna last before it goes bad in your fridge?



To my shame, most of the time in my house 4 gallons of milk will last about 10 days before we are out and need to buy more.  I can understand 4 gallons in one trip because I buy three a week and a fourth if I'm planning a milk heavy menu for the week.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Dude. You have had an entire MONTH to use those WIC certificates. You waited until the very last day - nay, the very last HOUR - to come into the store, and you have the balls to bitch at me that we didn't have the TEN cans of baby formula on your certs?   This is entirely your fault, buddy.  Oh, and no you may not buy organic produce or juice cocktails using the certificates. And I am not calling a supervisor to make it good for you, I've been on WIC myself and I do know those rules.  Use your own bloody money or your SNAP card if you really want organic.



So what exactly has the DumbAss's kid been eating all month...not like WIC gives you too much food/formula.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 27, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> So what exactly has the DumbAss's kid been eating all month...not like WIC gives you too much food/formula.



This was what triggered my thinking for fraud. Unless they're way better about planning their rationing than they are about planning shopping trips (possible, I suppose, but seems unlikely).


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 27, 2018)

There are people whose paycheck forces once a month shopping for all but perishables.   A lot of WIC stuff is either shelf stable or can be frozen, including any fresh vegetables/fruits and cheese.  The last day of the month is a common payday.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 27, 2018)

TTOG: No our Zebra’s don’t honk when ‘we get too close together’... god would that be annoying. I was literally two aisles over from the other TM when it happened. I can’t imagine, they’d be honking all day.. (like they don’t already honk enough..)


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL. I have found that most guests make some version of honking back at them if they're in a nearby aisle. And yet nobody has ever asked what they honking means.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 28, 2018)

Honking? I've never heard a zebra honk.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2018)

Drive-up pilot store. They honk when guests are on the way. Very, very loudly. It's not long, or anything, but a "HONK HONK" that's audible from the next area code.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 28, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Honking? I've never heard a zebra honk.


Good. You don’t want to. One of our ETLS was closing the equipment room late at night and he was just going about his business and for some reason they all honked at him and he’s deathly afraid of that room now...


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 28, 2018)

TTOG: You made my day by asking for a manager to leave such lovely compliments about me. I’m just doing my job, and I’m flattered by your nice words.

To that other guest: If you receive a text at 7am that you have one day left to pick up an item, you have to pick it up by the end of that day or extend it online. I know you were annoyed that you had to pay for it again and wait for a refund on the cancelled order, but that’s your fault.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 28, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: You made my day by asking for a manager to leave such lovely compliments about me. I’m just doing my job, and I’m flattered by your nice words.
> 
> To that other guest: If you receive a text at 7am that you have one day left to pick up an item, you have to pick it up by the end of that day or extend it online. I know you were annoyed that you had to pay for it again and wait for a refund on the cancelled order, but that’s your fault.



I had a guest call because she wanted to extend her pickup date because she was out of town but couldn't get it to cover the date she would be back.  Turns out she was calling on the last day to pick up and she wanted to extend it nearly a week.  Since online wouldn't do that, she was calling the store for us to hold it anyway.  Get this though, she complained that it was unreasonable for the order to have been ready for pickup so quickly and that it should have taken longer, and she counted on it to take longer since she was out of town.  When I told her nope, sorry, order it again when she was back, she said it was very poor customer service to not hold a guest's order for as long as they want it held.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 29, 2018)

TTOG:

Thanks for coming in with your litter of children, aged non-verbal to medium-sized-terror.  They were fun.
What I really loved was that instead of going through a checklane, you saw that my service desk was currently between guests (although I was rewrapping some pajama sets and a bedding set) and came up to me and said "I saw you weren't busy so I brought you something to do".

What really made my day was that all 8 of your spawn had "their own money".    I literally had to hit the back up key when I had legit customers come in who needed guest services.  The LOD walkied me with "did you mean to do that".  "Yup, I have 9 transactions and guests waiting to make a return and pay their bill".

Seriously lady, seriously.  We had 4 cashier literally leaning out of boredom and one was actually sitting, and you just HAAAAAD to bypass them and clutter up my life with your baseball team sized brood.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2018)

TTOG: Yes, we're out of Splenda AGAIN.
Yes, we order a case it EVERY week.
Yes, we apparently go thru a LOT of Splenda. 
Maybe if you'd stop stuffing your pockets full we'd have some for OTHER PEOPLE.
Yes, we watch you.
#Cheapskate #BuyYourOwn #Hoarder


----------



## Yetive (Jan 29, 2018)

We had a splenda thief.  We started keeping it behind the counter.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 29, 2018)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Thanks for coming in with your litter of children, aged non-verbal to medium-sized-terror.  They were fun.
> What I really loved was that instead of going through a checklane, you saw that my service desk was currently between guests (although I was rewrapping some pajama sets and a bedding set) and came up to me and said "I saw you weren't busy so I brought you something to do".
> ...


Lmao I literally would have pointed to the returns/exchanges sign and been like “sorry this is returns only the checkout lanes are over there”. I say this so many times in a day because there is never really a moment that I’m not busy in guest service, even if I’m not with a guest. So she can suck it up
Edit: of course if it’s just a a couple of things and the they ask nicely I’ll do it but more than like 5, go away. I don’t have the counter space and it’s annoying to scan with the hand scanner, put it down, put item in bag, pick up hand scanner, repeat.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh, but they feel _special_ checking out at the service desk.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I literally would have pointed to the returns/exchanges sign and been like “sorry this is returns only the checkout lanes are over there”. I say this so many times in a day because there is never really a moment that I’m not busy in guest service, even if I’m not with a guest. So she can suck it up
> Edit: of course if it’s just a a couple of things and the they ask nicely I’ll do it but more than like 5, go away. I don’t have the counter space and it’s annoying to scan with the hand scanner, put it down, put item in bag, pick up hand scanner, repeat.


a guest, one time, with a full cart of stuff  "i came here because I know you can ring me up anywhere there's a computer"


----------



## goingto4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> a guest, one time, with a full cart of stuff  "i came here because I know you can ring me up anywhere there's a computer"


 
Sure! I'll ring you up in the AP office with my hand scanner and watch as your total gets higher and higher in TCM as the nice officer stares.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2018)

goingto4 said:


> Sure! I'll ring you up in the AP office with my hand scanner and watch as your total gets higher and higher in TCM as the nice officer stares.


nah it was more like i'm going to take as long as possible to scan all your stuff with the hand scanner and then i will wait until you've paid to start bagging one by one.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 29, 2018)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Thanks for coming in with your litter of children, aged non-verbal to medium-sized-terror.  They were fun.
> What I really loved was that instead of going through a checklane, you saw that my service desk was currently between guests (although I was rewrapping some pajama sets and a bedding set) and came up to me and said "I saw you weren't busy so I brought you something to do".
> ...



Hate when guest do this. One kid fine but a 5 year old doesn't know how to count and give proper change when buying their item


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I literally would have pointed to the returns/exchanges sign and been like “sorry this is returns only the checkout lanes are over there”. I say this so many times in a day because there is never really a moment that I’m not busy in guest service, even if I’m not with a guest. So she can suck it up
> Edit: of course if it’s just a a couple of things and the they ask nicely I’ll do it but more than like 5, go away. I don’t have the counter space and it’s annoying to scan with the hand scanner, put it down, put item in bag, pick up hand scanner, repeat.



Shit, if we actually HAD signs!  All our signage is down.  But by the time a person is a pre teen they should know the difference between customer service and check out lanes.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 29, 2018)

Ttog: how dare you make our fitting room/operator tm cry, just because she told you we didn't have an item in stock doesn't mean you can have to unleash your shitty ass attitude on her, grow up


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 31, 2018)

TTog. Are you dense how many times do I have to tell you that Tamiflu is not otc. No Rachel you have not gotten it at the front registers before. Read my lips it is a prescription. By the way bitching at the gstl is not going to help you. The poor pharmacist was more than helpful in explaining this to you. Calling her a chink was uncalled for, by the the way she is Japanese and way more educated than yourself, you uncultured bitch. Sorry for the long post just a little bit triggered .


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 31, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTog. Are you dense how many times do I have to tell you that Tamiflu is not otc. No Rachel you have not gotten it at the front registers before. Read my lips it is a prescription. By the way bitching at the gstl is not going to help you. The poor pharmacist was more than helpful in explaining this to you. Calling her a chink was uncalled for, by the the way she is Japanese and way more educated than yourself, you uncultured bitch. Sorry for the long post just a little bit triggered .


What a moron, she probably doesn't even have the flu, ever idiot with a sniffle thinks they need it so there's a shortage in some areas.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 31, 2018)

She is in idiot. Probably has Tamiflu and Theraflu confused.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 1, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTog. Are you dense how many times do I have to tell you that Tamiflu is not otc. No Rachel you have not gotten it at the front registers before. Read my lips it is a prescription. By the way bitching at the gstl is not going to help you. The poor pharmacist was more than helpful in explaining this to you. Calling her a chink was uncalled for, by the the way she is Japanese and way more educated than yourself, you uncultured bitch. Sorry for the long post just a little bit triggered .



What is wrong with people?  I have only heard that slur used twice in 40 years.  Once right here, and the other time towards one of my favorite bad-ass AP's.  BTW, he is Filipino, not Chinese, you stupid drug-addicted thief.  Actually, the thief might have used a different slur begins with G.  Still wrong.


----------



## MoreForLess (Feb 1, 2018)

TTOG: Did you really spend half an hour in the café filling out a comment card to complain about us not having a Pizza Hut or Starbucks? In that time, you could have driven to the Starbucks AND the Pizza Hut down the street, gotten food, and been on your way home.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 1, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTog. Are you dense how many times do I have to tell you that Tamiflu is not otc. No Rachel you have not gotten it at the front registers before. Read my lips it is a prescription. By the way bitching at the gstl is not going to help you. The poor pharmacist was more than helpful in explaining this to you. Calling her a chink was uncalled for, by the the way she is Japanese and way more educated than yourself, you uncultured bitch. Sorry for the long post just a little bit triggered .


Had a lady argue with me for a good 10 minutes today that Tamiflu is Rx only. She swore her doctor told her she could “pick it up at the pharmacy.” Turns out, he DID a tell her to “get it at the pharmacy.....” the Walgreens down the street where he sent the rx!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 1, 2018)

TTOG: no, We don’t have oscillococcinum or the elderberry stuff. No, I don’t know who has it. No, I won’t “call around” to see who does.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 1, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, We don’t have oscillococcinum or the elderberry stuff. No, I don’t know who has it. No, I won’t “call around” to see who does.



...I'm sure there's some lovely snake oil stuff right here that I could sell you that would be just as effective and save you some time...


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2018)

TTOG: If you were a fake phone call, I'm glad you got frustrated that I wasn't playing your game. If you weren't a fake, sorry I upset you but when you are in labor you should have a couple other things taking priority over calling Target to see if the guy you banged 9 months ago was still here.

TTOG: Salespeople are not your friends. They are paid to make you feel they are your best buddy but they aren't. This includes retail workers. The third time you found an excuse to talk to me again I was seriously considering asking a TPS to babysit me until you left the store. I was not flattered when you told me I'm super friendly and asked me out for a date the fourth time you came back, I was scared.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Feb 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG: Salespeople are not your friends. They are paid to make you feel they are your best buddy but they aren't. This includes retail workers. The third time you found an excuse to talk to me again I was seriously considering asking a TPS to babysit me until you left the store. I was not flattered when you told me I'm super friendly and asked me out for a date the fourth time you came back, I was scared.



Ew. I had to tell someone that I was married cuz he was creeping on me and saying I was friendly..


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> Ew. I had to tell someone that I was married cuz he was creeping on me and saying I was friendly..


I was wishing today that I hadn't lost my wedding ring a few years back. I'm going to have to dig out my engagement ring and see if it still fits.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I was wishing today that I hadn't lost my wedding ring a few years back. I'm going to have to dig out my engagement ring and see if it still fits.


walmart has wedding ring sets for like $9


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 5, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> walmart has wedding ring sets for like $9



THAT is soooooo sad.


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 5, 2018)

TTOG: please stop ‘calling in’ your order of a bag of popcorn from FA. This isn’t Papa John’s.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> walmart has wedding ring sets for like $9


I think that's where we got my engagement ring.  We were broke back then.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I think that's where we got my engagement ring.  We were broke back then.



Sounds like you've earned yourself a nice fatty anniversary diamond !


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 6, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Sounds like you've earned yourself a nice fatty anniversary diamond !


I'd settle for a super sparkly wedding ring.  Later this year will be the 17th year without us killing each other.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I'd settle for a super sparkly wedding ring.  Later this year will be the 17th year without us killing each other.



 17 years?  That's so great !!!!  I'm sooooo jealous !!  My longest relationship has been my car loan !  Not too good w/ commitment.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 6, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> 17 years?  That's so great !!!!  I'm sooooo jealous !!  My longest relationship has been my car loan !  Not too good w/ commitment.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 6, 2018)

TTOG: fuck you, miserable cunt.

I was having such a nice day until you came up to Guest Service, dumping your shit out on the counter for an exchange, and then plopping down a basket full of travel items to purchase as well. You know what, that wasn't really the problem. I've rang full carts of groceries at the desk, so your items weren't really the problem. The problem came about when I was ringing your items and you had to stop and tell me, "THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO RING UP AS 25% OFF. YOU NEED TO FIX THAT." So I responded, "looks like it took 25c off..." (yeah, she was fucking complaining about a sale on a $1.00 product.). Apparently that was the wrong thing to say, though, because she then told me "you're not very nice, you know" and that I should "rethink this customer [her words] service thing". At that point I stopped trying to have a conversation with her because it was easier for me to not talk than to hold back from unleashing on her. Finally I was done ringing up her shit and told her "have a good rest of your day!". You know what she tells me? "you have a BETTER day"

The worst part is that she wasn't even very old, she was probably in her late thirties or early fourties. She also thought I said something under my breath as she left (I didn't) and came back to "confront" me about it. Crazy bitch.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 6, 2018)

That right there is what makes me want to quit. Lol for whatever reason guest service gets the worst people it seems and it’s always constant


----------



## Bethy (Feb 7, 2018)

Should’ve said something under your breath!

I mean...in your head that she couldn’t hear. She probably just assumed you’d say something about her crazy ass.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 7, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOG: fuck you, miserable cunt.
> 
> I was having such a nice day until you came up to Guest Service, dumping your shit out on the counter for an exchange, and then plopping down a basket full of travel items to purchase as well. You know what, that wasn't really the problem. I've rang full carts of groceries at the desk, so your items weren't really the problem. The problem came about when I was ringing your items and you had to stop and tell me, "THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO RING UP AS 25% OFF. YOU NEED TO FIX THAT." So I responded, "looks like it took 25c off..." (yeah, she was fucking complaining about a sale on a $1.00 product.). Apparently that was the wrong thing to say, though, because she then told me "you're not very nice, you know" and that I should "rethink this customer [her words] service thing". At that point I stopped trying to have a conversation with her because it was easier for me to not talk than to hold back from unleashing on her. Finally I was done ringing up her shit and told her "have a good rest of your day!". You know what she tells me? "you have a BETTER day"
> 
> The worst part is that she wasn't even very old, she was probably in her late thirties or early fourties. She also thought I said something under my breath as she left (I didn't) and came back to "confront" me about it. Crazy bitch.


Ummmm.....25% off a $1 item IS 25¢, so what was her issue? People are idiots

On a related note, last night, I had a guy tell me I “needed an attitude adjustment” because I refused to break the law for him. The doctor didn’t write the quantity on a controlled substance rx for his wife and there was nothing in her chart, so we were refusing to fill it. We went above and beyond trying to get it filled and even had the doctor paged for the 24-hr store near us (it was after 9, so our phones were shut down,) but I guess apologizing, calling the doctor, AND the other store = “having a bad attitude” in his book


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 8, 2018)

TTOG: Fuck off. It's not my responsibility to keep track of your cart that YOU left in the middle of nowhere while you went into the fitting room. Also, who the fuck takes their kid's shoes off him in the middle of the store and leaves them in the cart?
@redeye58 Still got room in your walk-in and some degreaser? If so, meet me at T1040 at 10:40 tonight.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 8, 2018)

I hear T-1040 has a dedicated "guest" walk-in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 8, 2018)

TTOG:  You darn near killed me via shock.  You accidentally smacked the display holding purses with your cart, knocking one down.  As I waited for you to step back a bit so I could grab the purse without hitting my head on your cart your companion grabbed it and put it on the wrong peg.  You then took it off that peg and put it in the right spot before moving your cart forward again.  I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOG: Fuck off. It's not my responsibility to keep track of your cart that YOU left in the middle of nowhere while you went into the fitting room. Also, who the fuck takes their kid's shoes off him in the middle of the store and leaves them in the cart?
> @redeye58 Still got room in your walk-in and some degreaser? If so, meet me at T1040 at 10:40 tonight.


Packing up right now.


----------



## NKG (Feb 8, 2018)

Running SCO today and I like to help people put things they rang up back in their cart to be helpful instead of watching. This guest starts yelling at me "What the hell are you doing?" I Tell her just helping. She goes off on me saying she doesn't need help. Then starts another transaction for the rest of her items so because she was so defensive I watched her whole transaction and she ended up not buying a few things. Normally I walk away after my TM comes back to watch SCO but I stood there for her whole transaction after that. So TTOG dont be defensive and you wont be treated like a theif.


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 8, 2018)

To all of those guests: is it so hard walk 2 more feet to return your cart to the row with the others? 

Most of them won’t do it if they think you’re watching, but turn your head for 5 seconds, and there are a dozen carts strewn all over the place by the exit RIGHT BESIDE THE ROWS OF CARTS.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 9, 2018)

TTOT: If you try to steal more than $1500 worth of merchandise while being on four counts of probation, all for theft,


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 10, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> To all of those guests: is it so hard walk 2 more feet to return your cart to the row with the others?
> 
> Most of them won’t do it if they think you’re watching, but turn your head for 5 seconds, and there are a dozen carts strewn all over the place by the exit RIGHT BESIDE THE ROWS OF CARTS.



How about the guests at SCO who grab their bags and just leave the cart? And the people in line are all rolling their eyes as you push it out of the way so they can check out.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 10, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> How about the guests at SCO who grab their bags and just leave the cart? And the people in line are all rolling their eyes as you push it out of the way so they can check out.



At SD people would leave their carts all the time.  I started asking them "Oh, did you want me to put your cart up for you?" and they'd look a little surprised but then put it back with the other carts.
At a register, if I could tell someone was getting ready to walk off without their cart, I'd hurry and put their one bag in the cart under the open top part, that way they kind of had to push the cart out of my lane.  If they started to take the bag out and abandon the cart, I'd use the same guilt tactic.  

Like, don't block the people behind you, yanno?


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 10, 2018)

"One rug". Thanks ever so much for that. I STILL can't get that phrase out of my head and I've been off for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I know Target is retail quicksand and you can never come in for just one item. But it doesn't help any of us for you to stream a never ending rant about the fact that you came in for one rug as I ring over $200 in other stuff.  Not   my fault you have zero impulse control.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 11, 2018)

To that one guest: I understand that you have to watch four young, energetic children who might run away at any moment, but how unaware do you have to be to leave your phone next to the credit card machine at my register? I left it there hoping that you would come pick it up, but another cashier came over and took it to guest services. Then you come back to my register a literally a minute after the other cashier took the phone, and ask me if you left your phone, and I could only direct you to guest services. 
Please keep track of your valuable possessions like wallets, cell phones, keys etc.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 11, 2018)

Eh, I could be that guest, even without the 4 kids. I'm sure she appreciated you and the other cashier keeping track of it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 11, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one guest: I understand that you have to watch four young, energetic children who might run away at any moment, but how unaware do you have to be to leave your phone next to the credit card machine at my register? I left it there hoping that you would come pick it up, but another cashier came over and took it to guest services. Then you come back to my register a literally a minute after the other cashier took the phone, and ask me if you left your phone, and I could only direct you to guest services.
> Please keep track of your valuable possessions like wallets, cell phones, keys etc.


I'm guessing you're new to retail? That happens all the time at my store, usually at least once a day.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 11, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> I'm guessing you're new to retail? That happens all the time at my store, usually at least once a day.


I’ve had it happen to just _me _multiple times in a day..


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 11, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> I’ve had it happen to just _me _multiple times in a day..


Good point, I'm notified at least once a day, but it probably happens many times a day.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2018)

TTOG: You set your toddler on my counter because you couldn't be bothered to let go of your phone for even a minute.
Meanwhile your little nose-miner started putting his hands all over a nearby stack of cups, which I promptly threw in the trash when you finally moved him from my counter.
Don't get offended simply because you can't understand the concept of reaching filthy hands into a food-prep area.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 11, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I was wishing today that I hadn't lost my wedding ring a few years back. I'm going to have to dig out my engagement ring and see if it still fits.



Order a silicone band actually a few of them. I wear them over metal since if you catch it they won't hurt you. But they get the point across..


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 11, 2018)

TTOG: no, I'm not open. i've been here for ten hours today and I'm not staying late to check out your TWO carts full of shit.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 12, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> I'm guessing you're new to retail? That happens all the time at my store, usually at least once a day.



I'm new to retail, this is my first retail job, but I was hoping that guests would be more responsible for their valuables. I wasn't even sure what to do in that instance since I was hoping that the guest would come back to my register to pick up the phone, but she ended up going to guest services to pick it up.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 12, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I'm new to retail, this is my first retail job, but I was hoping that guests would be more responsible for their valuables. I wasn't even sure what to do in that instance since I was hoping that the guest would come back to my register to pick up the phone, but she ended up going to guest services to pick it up.



People leave stuff all the time, phone, glasses, a mitten, kid's socks, canes (who walks out without their cane?) umbrellas, pacifiers, hats, phones, credit cards, gift cards, and the list goes on.  Just bring whatever's left behind to the service desk.  They'll log it and store it.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 12, 2018)

TTOG(s):

Um, did you not see the boarded up entrance and lack of signage?  Do you live under a rock?  WE'RE CLOSED!
No, you can't look through the clearance!  No, you can't make a return!  No, you can't pay your bill! Do you even see a cash register?  Clothing? One Spot?  FUCKING CARTS???

And don't get that attitude with me!  WE ARE FUCKING CLOSED FOREVER!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 12, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I'm new to retail, this is my first retail job, but I was hoping that guests would be more responsible for their valuables.



This is pretty easy when your only valuables are your phone and wallet, and you don't have to worry about your job and mortgage and health insurance and kids' school schedules and daycare and car maintenance and, and, and...it's rather easy to keep track of things. When you're trying to keep track of 4 kids on top of everything else, it's super easy to set your phone down and...then a kid runs off or asks for candy at the checklane or the cashier asks about Redcard or a service plan (or all things happen at once) and you've totally forgotten that you set your phone down and didn't stick it in your purse...

Yeah. You're young. You'll get there.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2018)

To that douche-dad: You come over to Starbucks to get your high-dollar drink & your kid orders an Icee. 
We tell you the Icees can be ordered at the next counter but YOU tell your kid that we 'don't sell them' so he'll have to wait to get one 'later' (which never seems to come).
When your kid asked WHY, I told him you only needed to go a few feet around to buy one while you shot me dirty looks.
You're a cheap prick, which is why you got decaffed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 12, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> To that douche-dad: You come over to Starbucks to get your high-dollar drink & your kid orders an Icee.
> We tell you the Icees can be ordered at the next counter but YOU tell your kid that we 'don't sell them' so he'll have to wait to get one 'later' (which never seems to come).
> When your kid asked WHY, I told him you only needed to go a few feet around to buy one while you shot me dirty looks.
> You're a cheap prick, which is why you got decaffed.


I actually have to disagree with you here. Dad, for a variety of reasons, may have wanted to keep his kid away from sugar.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I actually have to disagree with you here. Dad, for a variety of reasons, may have wanted to keep his kid away from sugar.


Then dad needs to say 'no' instead of promising his kid an Icee & yanking it back by blaming someone/something else.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 12, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Then dad needs to say 'no' instead of promising his kid an Icee & yanking it back by blaming someone/something else.


I'm not a parent but I can imagine why it would be easier to just say target doesn't have them vs saying no... Not saying it's the right thing to do ethically but you can't always be ethically perfect when dealing with small children.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I'm not a parent but I can imagine why it would be easier to just say target doesn't have them vs saying no... Not saying it's the right thing to do ethically but you can't always be ethically perfect when dealing with small children.


Assuming the kid didn't see the giant ICEE machine sitting there!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2018)

You don't have to be a parent to know better than to say "YES, you can have xxx" then use a lame excuse to deny them & the kid was old enough to suspect dad was bullshitting him, hence asking him why.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 13, 2018)

TTOG - I have no idea why your check was declined. (I actually have several ideas but I didn’t say them out loud since I want to keep my job.) I’m sorry but the register doesn’t tell me why it wouldn’t go thru. (I’m guessing you passed bad checks before but I ain’t saying that to your face.) Good luck at that other Target where you write checks all the time. I’m sure they will be happy to assist you.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 13, 2018)

TToG

So you come to the store to do shopping with your phone at 1%? Ok, stupid, but ok. Even more stupid is coming to electronics and asking if

1. I can unlock the plastic case around the chargers on the iphones to charge your phone (no)

2. If I had a charger at the boat you can use (no, if you had android youd be in luck)

3. If you could OPEN a new charger "just for a second" (hahaha n o)

And then you walk away like "oh well I guess I'll just have to find out what my daughter wants with 1% left" :cccc with _that tone
_
Bitch it aint my fault you aint prepared dont try and make me feel like its my fault bye felicia


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> So you come to the store to do shopping with yout phone at 1%? Ok, stupid, but ok. Even more stupid is coming to electronics and asking if
> 
> ...



entitlement's a bitch, literally traps people in their own husks, then they get upset they can't do stuff like that lol


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 13, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> entitlement's a bitch, literally traps people in their own husks, then they get upset they can't do stuff like that lol


right ?? i told her she can buy a charger and i have a power bank and shes just like no i dont want to buy one i have like 20 at home

t H EN B RI NG ONE ???? she apparently has a car charger too cos when she initially asked if i had a place she could plug in i asked if she had a cord and she said no if she did she woulda just used her car charger 

ok so you apparently have a bunch at home

and somehow.... none in your car for your car charger? 

ok


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey, those cords wander all the time.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> right ?? i told her she can buy a charger and i have a power bank and shes just like no i dont want to buy one i have like 20 at home
> 
> t H EN B RI NG ONE ???? she apparently has a car charger too cos when she initially asked if i had a place she could plug in i asked if she had a cord and she said no if she did she woulda just used her car charger
> 
> ...


Had a guy who attempted to use our only outlet at SB to charge his iPhone & told us to 'keep an eye on it' til he got back.
Yehhhhhhh, no.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 13, 2018)

Who doesn’t have a power bank with them these days I paid $20 for mine and it’s a lifesaver


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Who doesn’t have a power bank with them these days I paid $20 for mine and it’s a lifesaver


i, no exaggeration, carry 5 with me at all times

theyre not even like those tiny 2k ones

i carry 5 god damn bricks with 20k power with me


----------



## Times Up (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> i, no exaggeration, carry 5 with me at all times
> 
> theyre not even like those tiny 2k ones
> 
> i carry 5 god damn bricks with 20k power with me



FIVE?


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 13, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> FIVE?









2 are in a different room charging but yeah, 5

i get e x t r e m e l y paranoid about not having my phone charged or accidently forgetting a single one at home so I carry 5 in case I forget to charge some esp since i play the battery guzzling pokemon go

also tms have figured this out and im basically a power outlet


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> So you come to the store to do shopping with your phone at 1%? Ok, stupid, but ok. Even more stupid is coming to electronics and asking if
> 
> ...



TTOG: You can't just stand at the photo kiosk using the provided cords just to charge your phone. There's like 3 people behind you wanting to print picture while you hog up the machine snapchatting.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOG: how the hell can you not find the damn toilet paper? It’s two entire back walls! Are you fucking blind?!?!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I'm not a parent but I can imagine why it would be easier to just say target doesn't have them vs saying no... Not saying it's the right thing to do ethically but you can't always be ethically perfect when dealing with small children.


The problem with that, at least in my store & the 2 stores closest to me, is that the ICEE machines are literally 10’ away from the Starbucks counters, so all the kid has to do is turn around and he can see them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Then dad needs to say 'no' instead of promising his kid an Icee & yanking it back by blaming someone/something else.


Yeah. Grow some balls, be a parent, and don’t buy Starbucks for yourself and be a dick to your kid!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one guest: I understand that you have to watch four young, energetic children who might run away at any moment, but how unaware do you have to be to leave your phone next to the credit card machine at my register? I left it there hoping that you would come pick it up, but another cashier came over and took it to guest services. Then you come back to my register a literally a minute after the other cashier took the phone, and ask me if you left your phone, and I could only direct you to guest services.
> Please keep track of your valuable possessions like wallets, cell phones, keys etc.


We have a patient who has literally left her credit card at the pharmacy AT LEAST 5 times that I can think of....and she doesn’t have kids! She’s just a space cadet. She left it on Friday and we’ve called her twice. It’s still sitting there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> 2 are in a different room charging but yeah, 5
> 
> i get e x t r e m e l y paranoid about not having my phone charged or accidently forgetting a single one at home so I carry 5 in case I forget to charge some esp since i play the battery guzzling pokemon go
> 
> also tms have figured this out and im basically a power outlet


Thank good we have one for our iPad in the pharmacy or my phone would be dead half the time~lol!


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> We have a patient who has literally left her credit card at the pharmacy AT LEAST 5 times that I can think of....and she doesn’t have kids! She’s just a space cadet. She left it on Friday and we’ve called her twice. It’s still sitting there.


I guess people can be careless with their valuables. I will try my best to be alert if a guest leaves something behind and let me know ASAP.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> We have a patient who has literally left her credit card at the pharmacy AT LEAST 5 times that I can think of....and she doesn’t have kids! She’s just a space cadet. She left it on Friday and we’ve called her twice. It’s still sitting there.



Dang, she trusts you guys way too much.   I can't find my CC and I'm about to have a heart attack!


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOG:  Why did you call Target 10 minutes before closing and tell the person answering the phones that you have questions about how to use Crest Whitestrips?  What makes you think that I would have the usage directions available to me?

I'm pretty sure it wasn't a prank phone call because when I interrupted him mid-question (because, 10 minutes) and said I didn't have that information he said "You don't know?  Okay." and hung up rather than try to keep me on the line.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> So you come to the store to do shopping with your phone at 1%? Ok, stupid, but ok. Even more stupid is coming to electronics and asking if
> 
> ...


We have a phone charging bank at both entrances in my store.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 14, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> We have a phone charging bank at both entrances in my store.


why


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> why


Couldn’t tell ya. But it’s super helpful for when guests phones die, you just put it in, plug it in, and then you set a PIN and come back later and get it. It looks almost hue like this:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHeo_bGW0AEMh4L.jpg


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 14, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Couldn’t tell ya. But it’s super helpful for when guests phones die, you just put it in, plug it in, and then you set a PIN and come back later and get it. It looks almost hue like this:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHeo_bGW0AEMh4L.jpg


..huh thats... actually kinda neat

a lil offput that one in particular is in market tho electronics seems like the place to have it (encourage them to buy power banks n all or smth)


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> ..huh thats... actually kinda neat
> 
> a lil offput that one in particular is in market tho electronics seems like the place to have it (encourage them to buy power banks n all or smth)


Yeah i just found that randomly on google. We have ours near the front for people who’s phones die trying to use carthweel or trying to find email reciept etc


----------



## HRZone (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't like the idea of a bank simply because of the sketch people with no place to charge their phone and just want free WiFi.

Ie: it would make the loitering worse than it is


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> ..huh thats... actually kinda neat
> 
> a lil offput that one in particular is in market tho electronics seems like the place to have it (encourage them to buy power banks n all or smth)



There's always what seems like a thousand things on Cartwheel in Market.  Since Cartwheel is an incentive to buy more, putting a charger where you can really encourage impulse buying seems logical.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 15, 2018)

HRZone said:


> I don't like the idea of a bank simply because of the sketch people with no place to charge their phone and just want free WiFi.
> 
> Ie: it would make the loitering worse than it is


I could understand this, but my store is in a pretty upscale area and we’ve never had any issues with loitering or anything.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 15, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Couldn’t tell ya. But it’s super helpful for when guests phones die, you just put it in, plug it in, and then you set a PIN and come back later and get it. It looks almost hue like this:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHeo_bGW0AEMh4L.jpg


Ooooh I very much like that.  Although it does make scanning for Cartwheel a little more difficult LOL since it looks like you connect and essentially lock your phone up in the cabinet while you shop.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Ooooh I very much like that.  Although it does make scanning for Cartwheel a little more difficult LOL since it looks like you connect and essentially lock your phone up in the cabinet while you shop.


Yeah, however I think the main use (what I’ve had multiple people ask me about in Electronics) is because rhey’re phone died right before checkout and they had a coupon/giftcard on their phone.. I once had a guest come back and ask to buy a car charger so she could leave her cart at the desk and go out and charge her phone to get the giftcard.. I told her about the charging station and she was so relieved lol


----------



## Bethy (Feb 16, 2018)

Charging stations would be brilliant! I usually have my charger on me or at GS so will offer it to the nice guests just trying to use cartwheel after their phone died. 
I’ve noticed a number of bars adding these charging stations as well. It’s basically like the new ATM  I have yet to ever see someone use the ATM at my store, so this would be awesome to put in its place!!! Gotta keep up Spot!


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 17, 2018)

To that one guest: I am sorry that your check wasn't going through, but I have no control over the fact that your check wasn't accepted. If you had an issue spending so much money without being able to withdraw more from the bank, maybe you shouldn't have spent $340 on one purchase.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow, you really had a hell of a night.  Passing virtual drinks of choice


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 17, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Couldn’t tell ya. But it’s super helpful for when guests phones die, you just put it in, plug it in, and then you set a PIN and come back later and get it. It looks almost hue like this:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHeo_bGW0AEMh4L.jpg



you literally work 10 minutes away from me why can't my store have that


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 17, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> you literally work 10 minutes away from me why can't my store have that


hahaha i wonder if it’ related to the fact that my store is a test store? because we got branch before everyone else as well


----------



## taytay (Feb 19, 2018)

I was at 1375 a few weeks ago doing support help, and they have two of those on each floor. Pretty slick machines.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 20, 2018)

TTOG: Sorry I couldn’t ring you out (with your rx,) but the powers that be decided in their ultimate wisdom NOT to allow us to open cases, spider wraps, etc.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 22, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: Sorry I couldn’t ring you out (with your rx,) but the powers that be decided in their ultimate wisdom NOT to allow us to open cases, spider wraps, etc.



no alpha keys or magnets at pharmacy? that's dumb, because some stores put plan b in alpha cases.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 22, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> no alpha keys or magnets at pharmacy? that's dumb, because some stores put plan b in alpha cases.


Nope, they took them all away from us the day we became CVS. The only “Target” equipment we still have are registers/hand scanners (and we can’t even get those fixed.)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 23, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Nope, they took them all away from us the day we became CVS. The only “Target” equipment we still have are registers/hand scanners (and we can’t even get those fixed.)


Damn, your store leadership hates you guys. I think our CVS has an S3 key on the counter.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 23, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> no alpha keys or magnets at pharmacy? that's dumb, because some stores put plan b in alpha cases.


...there are stores that _don't _put Plan B in cases?  I'd sure hate to see their shrink on that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 23, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Damn, your store leadership hates you guys. I think our CVS has an S3 key on the counter.


Always has, always will


----------



## NKG (Feb 23, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Had a guy who attempted to use our only outlet at SB to charge his iPhone & told us to 'keep an eye on it' til he got back.
> Yehhhhhhh, no.



I had a guest do that at our SD. I was like Target is not responsible for your cell phone if it gets stolen. The guest never left after that lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 23, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> ...there are stores that _don't _put Plan B in cases?  I'd sure hate to see their shrink on that.


I found a package hidden somewhere in softlines, I was amazed that it was intact and not stolen.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 23, 2018)

She got spooked and stashed it for later?


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 23, 2018)

TToG

no


----------



## NKG (Feb 23, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToG
> 
> no



Just no?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2018)

TTOG: The pizza boxes have windows in the top so you can see the WHOLE PIZZA so why in hell do you STILL insist on opening the box & poking the top of the pizza? 
I threw away every box you opened & then you had the gall to be pissed when I told you it would be 7-10 minutes for the next pizzas so you said you'd wait.
But you didn't pay so I was only to happy to ring up folks in line waiting on pizzas.
It was even sweeter to walk past where you stood watching for a 'fresh' pizza & hand them off to those who paid.
In fact, everyone else got their pizzas first while you were insistent on NOT paying until you got your pizza.
Really shouldn't do that during a lunch rush.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 24, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Just no?


just no


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 24, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> ...there are stores that _don't _put Plan B in cases?  I'd sure hate to see their shrink on that.



We don’t. Extremely low risk store tho.


----------



## NKG (Feb 25, 2018)

To the very sleezy guest who prints extremely nasty photos....I dont think your mom would approve. Need to go wash out my eyes now.


----------



## LUR99 (Feb 25, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To the very sleezy guest who prints extremely nasty photos....I dont think your mom would approve. Need to go wash out my eyes now.


Ugh, gross. Did you shred them?


----------



## NKG (Feb 25, 2018)

LUR99 said:


> Ugh, gross. Did you shred them?



No. Cant do anything if its in the self kios. Had to go back and reprint another guest photo.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 25, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> No. Cant do anything if its in the self kios. Had to go back and reprint another guest photo.



Yeah is the policy still you can only toss them if it's CP?


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 25, 2018)

To that one guest: I was only following Target policy in not accepting all 7 of the same coupons for the same product, since there is a limit per guest on those coupons. You shouldn't have been yelling at me about not understanding the coupon policy and you only got your way because the self-checkout team member intervened and just accepted the coupons manually.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 26, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To the very sleezy guest who prints extremely nasty photos....I dont think your mom would approve. Need to go wash out my eyes now.


"I've just returned from my travels in the bustling city of Bangkok, time to go down to my local Target to print these photos of the lurid acts I engaged in to save for posterity."


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 27, 2018)

I wasn't there for this, but a TM told me about this yesterday when he was backing up;

Some lady walks into his lane, immediately asks for a manager. He turns his blinker on and the GSA comes over. Suddenly, the lady just slams like 8-10 magazines down onto the bagging area counter and says "I think these magazines are very disrespectful to our President, Obama did many unconstitutional things and he never got this kind of coverage!" and apparently she was _pissed_. She asks the GSA "Are you the store manager?" and he says "No I am not, but I am one of the main floor managers." and she says she wants the STL.

STL comes over, says "huh, never seen these before, I'll get in contact with our publisher." and just walks away, nothing else said. 

am I the only one thinking that's fucking obnoxious as hell?


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 27, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> am I the only one thinking that's fucking obnoxious as hell?



I'm not sure if "obnoxious" is a strong enough word.  How does she expect you to tell all magazine editors to change the slant of their articles?

I wish a guest there had told her that not only was Obama treated badly, but there's a long tradition of treating politicians badly.  Andrew Johnson was impeached because he refused to be Congress' lap dog.  There was a challenge to a duel that was made on the House of Representative's floor while Congress was in session.  Election politics between Thomas Jefferson and John Adams, then Andrew Jackson and John Quincy Adams easily rival anything seen today.  The Petticoat War, which was just a queen bee social bullying between women, directly determined the next president.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 27, 2018)

Man, some people are really delusional. What, exactly, do you think the poor cashier/manager at Target is going to be able to do with that particular complaint? If you have an issue with what's in a magazine, contact the magazine.

But I suppose she's just emblematic of the average intelligence of a Trump devotee/Fox news fanatic, so whaddyagonnado?


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 27, 2018)

I was in the checkout line yesterday and in front of me was a gun-toting Faux News-watching DRUMPF supporter with a MAGA hat. He gave the pink-haired cashier girl a piggish sneer, spit his Grizzly chew on the counter and growled "PINK HAIR? You must be wunna them gawd damn FEMINAZI bitches that hates our President! I bet yer gonna be so mad when our President repeals the 19th Amendment!" and the quick thinking girl smiled sweetly and said "Sorry sir, he's not MY President" and the entire store broke out in thunderous applause and everyone lined up to high five her and the STL gave her a 1000% raise on the spot for outstanding guest service and the guy was so mad and embarrassed that he stormed out to his gas guzzling lifted truck and drove to the shooting range in a rage where he blew his own head off in an accidental discharge. True story.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 27, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> I was in the checkout line yesterday and in front of me was a gun-toting Faux News-watching DRUMPF supporter with a MAGA hat. He gave the pink-haired cashier girl a piggish sneer, spit his Grizzly chew on the counter and growled "PINK HAIR? You must be wunna them gawd damn FEMINAZI bitches that hates our President! I bet yer gonna be so mad when our President repeals the 19th Amendment!" and the quick thinking girl smiled sweetly and said "Sorry sir, he's not MY President" and the entire store broke out in thunderous applause and everyone lined up to high five her and the STL gave her a 1000% raise on the spot for outstanding guest service and the guy was so mad and embarrassed that he stormed out to his gas guzzling lifted truck and drove to the shooting range in a rage where he blew his own head off in an accidental discharge. True story.


That sounds like some of the stuff posted on NAR.  Submit it, see if they feature it.

Edit:  To clarify, I didn't fall for it, but the "everyone clapped" is said to be a guarantee a story is made up there.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> That sounds like some of the stuff posted on NAR.  Submit it, see if they feature it.
> 
> Edit:  To clarify, I didn't fall for it, but the "everyone clapped" is said to be a guarantee a story is made up there.



lol yes exactly what I was going for...the NAR template is always 24K gold

Not Always Real!


----------



## HRZone (Feb 27, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Man, some people are really delusional. What, exactly, do you think the poor cashier/manager at Target is going to be able to do with that particular complaint? If you have an issue with what's in a magazine, contact the magazine.
> 
> But I suppose she's just emblematic of the average intelligence of a Trump devotee/Fox news fanatic, so whaddyagonnado?



We had a lady last year demand we take down a magazine of Trump after he won the election. There is crazy on both sides.

As an LOD you acknowledge the guest and go on their way. They never follow up anyways lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 27, 2018)

HRZone said:


> We had a lady last year demand we take down a magazine of Trump after he won the election. There is crazy on both sides.
> 
> As an LOD you acknowledge the guest and go on their way. They never follow up anyways lol


“Acknowledge the guest” exactly. There’s one GSTM who taught me (well I learned by watching her) that sometimes the only thing you can say to a guest is okay. 

The coupon policy is unfair
Okay


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 27, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Man, some people are really delusional. What, exactly, do you think the poor cashier/manager at Target is going to be able to do with that particular complaint? If you have an issue with what's in a magazine, contact the magazine.
> 
> But I suppose she's just emblematic of the average intelligence of a Trump devotee/Fox news fanatic, so whaddyagonnado?


She probably wanted us to stop carrying them. Like we have any control over that either


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “Acknowledge the guest” exactly. There’s one GSTM who taught me (well I learned by watching her) that sometimes the only thing you can say to a guest is okay.
> 
> The coupon policy is unfair
> Okay


I once had a guest get mad at me when I responded with "okay".  It was something minor and out of my control and I acknowledge the comment with an okay.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 28, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I once had a guest get mad at me when I responded with "okay".  It was something minor and out of my control and I acknowledge the comment with an okay.


Normally i say I’m sorry that’s our policy and we can’t override it if you’d like the number for corporate I can give you that and maybe they can help but I can’t promise anything


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 28, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I wasn't there for this, but a TM told me about this yesterday when he was backing up;
> 
> Some lady walks into his lane, immediately asks for a manager. He turns his blinker on and the GSA comes over. Suddenly, the lady just slams like 8-10 magazines down onto the bagging area counter and says "I think these magazines are very disrespectful to our President, Obama did many unconstitutional things and he never got this kind of coverage!" and apparently she was _pissed_. She asks the GSA "Are you the store manager?" and he says "No I am not, but I am one of the main floor managers." and she says she wants the STL.
> 
> ...


Best part is that that’s definitely the kind of response I’d expect from someone in your city, LOL.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 1, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> I was in the checkout line yesterday and in front of me was a gun-toting Faux News-watching DRUMPF supporter with a MAGA hat. He gave the pink-haired cashier girl a piggish sneer, spit his Grizzly chew on the counter and growled "PINK HAIR? You must be wunna them gawd damn FEMINAZI bitches that hates our President! I bet yer gonna be so mad when our President repeals the 19th Amendment!" and the quick thinking girl smiled sweetly and said "Sorry sir, he's not MY President" and the entire store broke out in thunderous applause and everyone lined up to high five her and the STL gave her a 1000% raise on the spot for outstanding guest service and the guy was so mad and embarrassed that he stormed out to his gas guzzling lifted truck and drove to the shooting range in a rage where he blew his own head off in an accidental discharge. True story.



That man's name? Albert Einstein.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 1, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Best part is that that’s definitely the kind of response I’d expect from someone in your city, LOL.



Basically a bunch of neo-rednecks here. Also literally everyone smokes weed too.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 1, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> Basically a bunch of neo-rednecks here. Also literally everyone smokes weed too.


Yep, my step sister goes to school there and was caught vaping and doing weed at like 11...


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 1, 2018)

You want my help? Use your fucking words. Don't just wave me over and expect me to understand what your problem is. I don't read minds. Don't catch an attitude with me when I ask you to explain what you need help with, either.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 1, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Yep, my step sister goes to school there and was caught vaping and doing weed at like 11...



Hell, my brothers were smoking cigs at 11.

Edit: bro I could talk smack about that school all day ill have to PM you with the ridiculous stuff I've seen and heard


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 1, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> You want my help? Use your fucking words. Don't just wave me over and expect me to understand what your problem is. I don't read minds. Don't catch an attitude with me when I ask you to explain what you need help with, either.



I hage when a guest comes up behind me and asks "Chip dip?" and I'm like "Hi! Im sorry?"

"Chip dip."

"... Are you having trouble finding it?" 

"Yes."


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 1, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I hage when a guest comes up behind me and asks "Chip dip?" and I'm like "Hi! Im sorry?"
> 
> "Chip dip."
> 
> ...


Lol, I wish I was that nice. People will just be like “Coloring Books”, and I’ll be like “Yeah” and they’ll be like “Coloring Books” and I’ll say “What about them?” And then they’re like “Where are they” and I just point. If you aren’t gonna show me respecf, to hell if you think I’ll show you any.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 1, 2018)

About the only guests that do that to me are those who are clearly not native English speakers so I'm cool with it. It only gets rough when they're using a translation app that does a literal translation of the words they used that don't actually translate to a meaningful or specific item that I can identify.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 1, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I hage when a guest comes up behind me and asks "Chip dip?" and I'm like "Hi! Im sorry?"
> 
> "Chip dip."
> 
> ...





HLN13 said:


> Lol, I wish I was that nice. People will just be like “Coloring Books”, and I’ll be like “Yeah” and they’ll be like “Coloring Books” and I’ll say “What about them?” And then they’re like “Where are they” and I just point. If you aren’t gonna show me respecf, to hell if you think I’ll show you any.


I just play dumb until they ask me like I'm a fellow human


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2018)

TTOG:
You: Imanna do a 'carmal' macchiato with coconut milk & extra carmal.
Me: Will that be hot or iced?
You: Grande.
Me: Yes, ma'am...will that be hot or iced?
You: GRAN-DAY.
Me: Hot. or. iced?
You: Oh. Uhm, iced.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 1, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I hage when a guest comes up behind me and asks "Chip dip?" and I'm like "Hi! Im sorry?"
> 
> "Chip dip."
> 
> ...



My favorite response to this is "...who?"  Especially with the lady who walked up to me and started going "KABOOM.  IT'S ON CARTWHEEL.  KABOOM."


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 2, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I hage when a guest comes up behind me and asks "Chip dip?" and I'm like "Hi! Im sorry?"
> 
> "Chip dip."
> 
> ...



I’ve been a cashier too long. I assumed you were talking about the chipped credit cards!


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 2, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I’ve been a cashier too long. I assumed you were talking about the chipped credit cards!



Ohh I do a bit of everything, whatever they schedule me. Lately I've been cashiering but last year I was in grocery the entire time(much prefer that) and sometimes guests get to be a little weird.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 2, 2018)

I was shopping in another store today (not Spot) and to my astonishment a guest pulled out a couple of dozen packs of bacon searching for a date he liked. He just piled them on the deck and walked away. Then he returned and emptied two more pushers. He looked screwy and I decided not to engage but really buddy?
You just earned yourself a couple of shifts in the Karmic Market.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 3, 2018)

"do you guys have _any_ milk that's not expired?"

and I didn't hear her through the Dairy Cooler fans and I was inside filling milk and I ask "Pardon?"

"don't you guys have _ANY_ milk that's NOT expired?"

and I'm thinking "of course we do." but she's being dramatic to sound like a bitch

"Umm, for the skim milk?" (she blankly stares) "It says March 20th."

"What? It does?"

"yeah it saws March 20th right here." and all she responds with is "Oh." and takes it and closes the door.

what the fuck lol, she's lucky I'm so nice. I was surprised by the way she acted because she was probably only like 23 years old, but then again, I forget that anyone can be a bitch.


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 4, 2018)

To the guest who told me not to get married because his ex wife stole 8 of checks and then took all the money they had in a joint account. You also told me your son stole 15 checks from you and you are pressing fraud charges against him. You also told me this is why you have to work at 70 and you work at menards 6 days a week for 4 hours a day since you didn't save enough growing up and people did you dirty. Thank you, very insightful I hope you are okay!

To the other guest who let me know she recently had a heart attack and that her dad died and it's hereditary I am sorry I hope the items you listed your doctor recommended for your diet works out and you don't have another!

You both made me incredibly sad that day and I had so many feels since I literally asked if there was anything I could help you with or find an item. #()@I##+@+_)#@!+. If you needed somebody to listen to I was all ears but can we break it up next time and not have both of these things on the same day so I'm not incredibly sad for the rest of my shift!?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2018)

Be glad you're not a barista.
People mistake us for bartenders & I hear personal drama that's WAY above my paygrade.
Most of it comes from pampered yoga moms bitching about conflicting playdates, unreliable nannies/pool boys, missed massage appointments, etc.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2018)

Same with being the operator.  3 calls in two days were so sad they broke my heart.

And you will not believe the number of people that come in and ask for help in picking clothes for a funeral.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> And you will not believe the number of people that come in and ask for help in picking clothes for a funeral.


That's heartbreaking.
I remember working for a clothier in college & those times taught me a lot.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> And you will not believe the number of people that come in and ask for help in picking clothes for a funeral.



I've had a few come in to return everything from their baby registry after the child was stillborn or failed to thrive. :'(


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh.


----------



## rog the dog (Mar 5, 2018)

TTOG - Hey thanks for calling to complain about me offering you a refund or exchange for some expired milk that was in front of the starbucks register. God knows whatever it was you lied about was important enough for an ETL to interrupt me mid morning rush to ask me about it. If I wasn't absolutely kissing your feet offering you a refund it's because I have like 4 people behind you whose orders I need to take. Like thank you for making me aware to check all the dates but my mind is blown at what you possibly could have complained about. I'm so glad my ETL GE completely blew it off and told me I'm doing great, because I would have gotten myself into even more trouble if I was going to actually be coached for something like that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 5, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Be glad you're not a barista.
> People mistake us for bartenders & I hear personal drama that's WAY above my paygrade.
> Most of it comes from pampered yoga moms bitching about conflicting playdates, unreliable nannies/pool boys, missed massage appointments, etc.


At least it’s not about how a certain medication gave a patient diarrhea and stomach cramps and she couldn’t get off the toilet for 2 hours or a 70 year old woman needs her vagifem because it’s (and this is a direct quote) “like the Sahara desert down there!”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Same with being the operator.  3 calls in two days were so sad they broke my heart.
> 
> And you will not believe the number of people that come in and ask for help in picking clothes for a funeral.


I had to do that when my mom passed. To this day, I can’t walk past that store without tearing up


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 5, 2018)

Well damn. All your stories make me glad that I only have to deal with the crazy nut-jobs; at least they're entertaining.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I've had a few come in to return everything from their baby registry after the child was stillborn or failed to thrive. :'(


I've wondered about some of the returns, when there's been several boxes of newborn size diapers and newborn clothes.  One large return like that even had "Congratulations!  Love Uncle ____ and Aunt ___" written on the box.  I just tell myself that the baby must have been born weighing 12 pounds and was too big for those items, and ignore the other answer.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 5, 2018)

Ttog: sorry we won't price match a price match that you received at Best Buy, you're an obvious re seller, and you were caught trying to commit fraud


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 5, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> At least it’s not about how a certain medication gave a patient diarrhea and stomach cramps and she couldn’t get off the toilet for 2 hours or a 70 year old woman needs her vagifem because it’s (and this is a direct quote) “like the Sahara desert down there!”



I helped a guest with probiotics and she said she needed it because she had severe diarrhea, gas, and gastrointestinal problems. I was kind of surprised with how open she was but if it's that much of a problem and you need a remedy or some reassurance for your problem.... I guess you'll be as open as you can be.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I've wondered about some of the returns, when there's been several boxes of newborn size diapers and newborn clothes.  One large return like that even had "Congratulations!  Love Uncle ____ and Aunt ___" written on the box.  I just tell myself that the baby must have been born weighing 12 pounds and was too big for those items, and ignore the other answer.


it could also be they simply got too many newborn sized ones, and they grew out of it before they needed them


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I've wondered about some of the returns, when there's been several boxes of newborn size diapers and newborn clothes.  One large return like that even had "Congratulations!  Love Uncle ____ and Aunt ___" written on the box.  I just tell myself that the baby must have been born weighing 12 pounds and was too big for those items, and ignore the other answer.


Generally I do too. But one woman was obviously still grieving, and the other came right out and told me when I asked if there were any damages.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 6, 2018)

TTOG: Hi, it's wet and sloppy out, plus it's snowing, so yes the carts are going to be a little wet too. Asking for two new bags of flour because the _corners _of the packages got a few droplets on them from sitting in the cart is about the dumbest reason ever to do such a thing.


----------



## SoCalMama (Mar 7, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Same with being the operator.  3 calls in two days were so sad they broke my heart.
> 
> And you will not believe the number of people that come in and ask for help in picking clothes for a funeral.



That could have been me when my husband died.  I was barely functional.  The nice lady at Macy's just had me sit in the dressing room.  She brought me stuff to try on. (That was when there was actually customer service at Macy's.)


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 7, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> That could have been me when my husband died.  I was barely functional.  The nice lady at Macy's just had me sit in the dressing room.  She brought me stuff to try on. (That was when there was actually customer service at Macy's.)


One of those was really close to that.  I have the same name as the (at the time of the call) recently deceased daughter of a woman who called.  Hearing my name when I answered the phone actually made her cry a little.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 9, 2018)

To that one guest: Stop being so lazy and asking me if someone could go back and get a "better" bottle of shampoo/body wash that you wanted to buy since the one you brought to the checklanes was dirty and only realized it as you were checking out. That's YOUR responsibility and don't get snappy that no team member has the time to get the shampoo/body wash for your lazy ass. Seriously, I can't believe you would expect that and act like it was a routine request.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 9, 2018)

That happens so often to me! They’ll pick it up and be like oh this open/dirty/whatever I don’t want it anymore. And I’ll be like “oh do you wanna grab a new one real quick while I scan your stuff?” And they just like scoff, and are like “uh can someone grab it for me?” 

Then I have to call the GSTL over, could take about 5 minutes for them to come over. I have to ask them to walkie if someone can grab it. They have to walkie the department until someone responds. They have to tell them the DPCI. Then the person has to find it and then bring it. Literally the guest could have just grabbed it in time it takes the GSTL to come over.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 9, 2018)

The lazy ass guest yesterday only had one other item besides the shampoo/body wash, but even if she had other items to be scanned, I doubt she would have gone on her own to grab it. I mean I actually don't mind it if a guest decides they don't want an item that's dirty/open or whatever, but the attitude and sense of entitlement that they could get a team member to bring another one was what really angered me. I am glad I didn't lose my cool and lash out at her because after she checked out, I saw her talking to the entire AP team. I have no idea what it was about, but I have no doubt that if I said something she didn't like, she would have told a team leader about it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 9, 2018)

TTOG:  You are a pervert and a dirty old man, but I needed the laugh.  Thank you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> That happens so often to me! They’ll pick it up and be like oh this open/dirty/whatever I don’t want it anymore. And I’ll be like “oh do you wanna grab a new one real quick while I scan your stuff?” And they just like scoff, and are like “uh can someone grab it for me?”
> 
> Then I have to call the GSTL over, could take about 5 minutes for them to come over. I have to ask them to walkie if someone can grab it. They have to walkie the department until someone responds. They have to tell them the DPCI. Then the person has to find it and then bring it. Literally the guest could have just grabbed it in time it takes the GSTL to come over.





NewCashierLT said:


> The lazy ass guest yesterday only had one other item besides the shampoo/body wash, but even if she had other items to be scanned, I doubt she would have gone on her own to grab it. I mean I actually don't mind it if a guest decides they don't want an item that's dirty/open or whatever, but the attitude and sense of entitlement that they could get a team member to bring another one was what really angered me. I am glad I didn't lose my cool and lash out at her because after she checked out, I saw her talking to the entire AP team. I have no idea what it was about, but I have no doubt that if I said something she didn't like, she would have told a team leader about it.


That’s when I just say “I’m happy to but know that by the time I radio and find someone to get it and read them the number and they bring it up it’ll be slower than it you just get it.”


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 10, 2018)

To that one guest: Don't get upset at me that I directed you to Guest Services to price-match your mattress sheets. And yes, if the price is displayed on Target.com, and you want me to adjust it to the price displayed on Target.com, that is price-matching to Target.com. I have no way to verify that the mattress sheets are the same as what's listed on Target.com, Guest Services can do that with their IPad.


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one guest: Don't get upset at me that I directed you to Guest Services to price-match your mattress sheets. And yes, if the price is displayed on Target.com, and you want me to adjust it to the price displayed on Target.com, that is price-matching to Target.com. I have no way to verify that the mattress sheets are the same as what's listed on Target.com, Guest Services can do that with their IPad.



Most GS don't have an I-pad anymore. We use the zebra. I just get a zebra for the lanes and make my cashiers call me over so they don't make my GS line longer. 

Of course this confuses the fuck out of my cashiers because the new GSTL makes the guest goes to GS. Ugh different thread for that I guess...


----------



## taytay (Mar 17, 2018)

No guest services should have an iPad anymore. In February they were decommissioned and deactivated and had to be sent to compucom. GS should one hundred percent have a zebra. Especially if you're a driveUp store.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes, Coke 12 packs are on sale today. Yes, there is a Cartwheel offer on Coke 24 packs ending today.  No, the Cartwheel offer is not valid on 12 packs. It very clearly says on 24 packs only. No, we don't carry 24 packs*. No, that doesn't mean that you can apply the Cartwheel offer to the smaller unit size.  Yes, I see it in the app. It's a NATIONAL app. Not every store carries every item that has an offer.  And even if we did, they would be limited to quantities on hand.   If we carried 24's but were just out of stock, I'd have the exact same answer for you. The offer doesn't match the details, you don't get it.  Go right ahead and complain to corporate.


*(at least not year round, but we did carry some in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl back in mini seasonal)


----------



## Firefly (Mar 17, 2018)

Oh my, PharmaQueen......Then I'm sure you must be familiar with 'Viagra Fridays', when the truck drivers or their wives/significant others would start lining up for refills. The explanations they felt were necessary to the process still give me shivers up & down my back to this day!   ↕️↕️↕️


----------



## Firefly (Mar 17, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> At least it’s not about how a certain medication gave a patient diarrhea and stomach cramps and she couldn’t get off the toilet for 2 hours or a 70 year old woman needs her vagifem because it’s (and this is a direct quote) “like the Sahara desert down there!”


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 17, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> No guest services should have an iPad anymore. In February they were decommissioned and deactivated and had to be sent to compucom. GS should one hundred percent have a zebra. Especially if you're a driveUp store.


Having that iPad was handy, especially at Christmas when we had multiple people picking up orders. Just having one zebra does not cut it.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 18, 2018)

To that one guest: What did you do to make your Similac rebate check look so bad? It was crumpled, had some kind of stain on it, and was ripped in the top areas. Thankfully, it went through the check machine, but I don't know what I would have done if it had jammed the machine. I checked with another cashier on this and she said that I couldn't just accept the rebate check as a Target coupon to avoid putting it through the machine.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 18, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one guest: What did you do to make your Similac rebate check look so bad? It was crumpled, had some kind of stain on it, and was ripped in the top areas. Thankfully, it went through the check machine, but I don't know what I would have done if it had jammed the machine. I checked with another cashier on this and she said that I couldn't just accept the rebate check as a Target coupon to avoid putting it through the machine.


Um they probably just found it on the ground in the parking lot


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 18, 2018)

TTOG: You ordered popcorn; I asked "Small or large?" & you said "Medium."
I held up both sizes of bags & asked again: "Small or large?"
"Those are the ONLY sizes?"
It ain't rocket science, it's f***king popcorn.


----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2018)

Aredhel said:


> I was shopping in another store today (not Spot) and to my astonishment a guest pulled out a couple of dozen packs of bacon searching for a date he liked. He just piled them on the deck and walked away. Then he returned and emptied two more pushers. He looked screwy and I decided not to engage but really buddy?
> You just earned yourself a couple of shifts in the Karmic Market.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 18, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one guest: What did you do to make your Similac rebate check look so bad? It was crumpled, had some kind of stain on it, and was ripped in the top areas. Thankfully, it went through the check machine, but I don't know what I would have done if it had jammed the machine. I checked with another cashier on this and she said that I couldn't just accept the rebate check as a Target coupon to avoid putting it through the machine.



At my store, we don't accept these anymore. I was told that there was some significant fraud going on, including people selling excess checks on Facebook and Craigslist.  It was stopped after checks with multiple different names and addresses were used on the same transaction, so at least some of them were being used against terms.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 18, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> At my store, we don't accept these anymore. I was told that there was some significant fraud going on, including people selling excess checks on Facebook and Craigslist.  It was stopped after checks with multiple different names and addresses were used on the same transaction, so at least some of them were being used against terms.


At my lane you get one per item and the names have to match.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 18, 2018)

TTOG:  Go take a computer class, because you need more help than I can give you.  Which is really sad because you sound like my daughter's age, and your generation is supposed to be computer savvy.  I felt my brain cells leaking out of my ears listening to you, and when I put you on hold to stop the leakage I'm glad you got the hint and hung up.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my lane you get one per item and the names have to match.


Yep. Which means a cashier wasn't checking ID.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 19, 2018)

I don’t check id I just make sure the names match on the checks


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 19, 2018)

If it's a five dollar rebate check, I'll make it right for the guest no matter what (with the blessing of my ETL-GE). Five dollars is well within our ability and it probably saves us from a negative survey in myGuest ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

It's not a huge problem at my store which is why we're able to do this, but if you were at a higher risk store I can totally see why they'd have you go to extra steps to make sure it all checks out.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 19, 2018)

Wait, swapping formula rebate checks is a bad thing? I'd get those things long after my babies stopped needing formula and happily passed them along to new moms who needed them. Or I'd get them for the brand I didn't use but knew people who did. I know there are fraud issues and such, but if they have a legit check, why do we care who Enfamil actually sent it to?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 19, 2018)

TTOG#1:  You apparently wanted a shirt in the middle of the stack, and you very neatly upended half the stack.  Not that attractive when I got to the table, but your neatness meant I fixed the stack in three seconds.  Kudos.

TTOG#2:  You also apparently wanted a shirt in the middle of the stack, and you very neatly put the top half on another stack.  Another 3 second fix job.  Kudos.

TTOG#3:  You grabbed the stack in a way that caused most of the stack to be balled up together and it took quite a bit to get it back looking neat.  Go out to lunch with Guest #1 and Guest #2 so they can teach you how to not be unnecessarily messy.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2018)

TTOG: Stop trying to be the cool dad by letting your kid fill their Icee cup to overflowing. 
Then, when your kid decides they don't like THAT flavor, you dump it out in the tray before letting him fill up with ANOTHER flavor.
Surprise, surprise when they decide they don't like that flavor EITHER so I now have TWO Icee mountains in the drain tray.
How about having them sample a small amount to decide a flavor BEFORE filling it to the top?
Saves me from pouring pitcher after pitcher of hot water trying to melt purple & green ice mounds.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Mar 20, 2018)

TTOG: please don't leave your bloody napkin on my register. That's nasty.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my lane you get one per item and the names have to match.


Wow, at my store we limit it to two per guest per day, and we check ID's. If at least the last names don't match then we refuse them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> Wow, at my store we limit it to two per guest per day, and we check ID's. If at least the last names don't match then we refuse them.


Technically almost all the checks say one per person but I’ve found guests get way too mad if I try to enforce it.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 22, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> TTOG: please don't leave your bloody napkin on my register. That's nasty.




*
Did you give her "the look" ?????*


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 22, 2018)

don't hand me your fucking trash, lady and don't get pissed at me when I tell you there's a garbage can over by Starbucks


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 22, 2018)

Ttog

Go ahead please complain about me, you didn't get my name, just my description


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2018)

TTOG: You are an impatient bitch, pure & simple.
If you're behind a mom with kids, you'll watch as they're trying to pick out a drink from the drink case while you step past them & cut to the front of the counter.
Most moms are polite & let you go ahead but you've pissed off enough of the team that we don't make eye contact when you start that maneuver.
I especially loved when my SBTL said "Uh, ma'am...they're next in line."
When you tried to justify it by saying you were 'in a hurry', the guy behind you (one of my FAVORITE regulars) said "Yeah, lady...we're ALL in a hurry but that's no excuse for cuttin'."
Decaf all the way.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Mar 22, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> *Did you give her "the look" ?????*
> 
> View attachment 4932



Yupp.. then immediately burned my lane


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> Yupp.. then immediately burned my lane


It’s like when a kid coughs or sneezes on me and it’s like well I better just go drown myself in Purell now


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll trade you those for the loose undies that end up in the fitting room while no one was there monitoring what went in.  I'd rather clean up snot or even a bloody napkin than handle undies that could have _that_ kind of bodily fluid.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Mar 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s like when a kid coughs or sneezes on me and it’s like well I better just go drown myself in Purell now



Pretty much. Little freaking petri dishes.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2018)

TTOG - I’m sorry there was only SCOs open when you needed to check out. I’m not sure where the two cashiers were at - I think the GSTL had them pushing candy and neither one was smart enough to turn on a light so guests could find their lane. But I was happy to scan your THREE items and place them in a bag. And I was even able to put your $20 in the slot and hand you your change. Aren’t you glad I was there to help you? 

I’m cranky today. Maybe I should go to bed early. Or have wine. Wine sounds good. 

 I need a shirt that says “I drink wine so I don’t whine”


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 23, 2018)

To the lone crank of a bitch that came through my line today: Could yu have at least tried to sound like you wanted to make the trip today? You sounded somewhere between stoned and majorly pissed.

You then complained about nearly every item I put in your bag and yell at me because I'm letting the fruit touch the ketchup bottle .  Honest to fudgsicle, is it really that hard to say. "I'd like to bag the items myself if you just pass them along." Crimany.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 24, 2018)

TTOG. You are nothing more than a man child. There is no need to be a prick to the electronics guy. God I fucking hate funk pop collectors.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 25, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOG. You are nothing more than a man child. There is no need to be a prick to the electronics guy. God I fucking hate funk pop collectors.


----------



## Bethy (Mar 26, 2018)

TTOG, I was having an awful day due to personal reasons, so I made it a priority to fake act happy and cheerful for you.  I’m sorry that your hearing aids don’t work well or if I didn’t speak loudly enough, but that’s no reason for you to speak to me the way you did after being unhappy about a price (like I control it...).
In a hurry to get you out and keep my composure, I handed you your change (a $1 bill) together on top of your receipt. I’ve never really thought about it and figured that was most efficient, but can see how it would be better to hand over the bill and reciept separately.
BUT, I did not deserve to be berated and yelled at for this in front of the entire front end of my store. Ask for a manager next time, don’t hold up my line and try to embarrass me over something stupid like how I hand you your $1 bill...


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 26, 2018)

TTOG:  You must think I'm an idiot.

You called less than 20 minutes before closing and asked where we were located.  I told you.  Then the "um"s started.  Yeah, I know that game, people who use "um" multiple times in a sentence, every sentence, are doing everything they can to draw out a conversation as long as possible.  Not often but sometimes they are simply bored and want to draw out human contact as absolutely long as possible, usually they aren't actually wanting help and just want to waste someone's time as a joke.  Either way my low patience for those kind of stunts is nonexistent 20 minutes before closing.  Between the ums you admit we aren't the Target you want but you want to talk to the other Target in my city about extending the hold time of an item they are holding for you and want to know how late you can come in.  Oh, but you need me to give you their phone number since you can't find it on the internet, and they are the other Target in my city, and you say I'm wrong when I say there's no other Target in my city.

Too bad you didn't get the hint that I caught onto the game when I put you on hold.  Most people realize they've been caught and hang up when put on hold.  You must be really bored since you stayed on long enough to cycle back to me.  Even when I said I couldn't help you, you still tried to draw me back into the game about needing the phone number.  Too bad I'm better about saying I'm of zero help than you are about getting me to talk more.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 27, 2018)

*in between market and cosmo on my lunch, food and Starbucks and phone in hand, making my way over to SCO*

Guest: are you helping someone right now?
Me: no, I’m not helping anyone because I’m on break. 
Guest: oh perfect so you can help me
Me: no, I’m on break
Guest: can you help me find a lip stick similar to this color?
Me: no I’m on break sorry
Guest: oh do you not work in cosmetics?
Me: no I don’t and also I’m on break


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 27, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *in between market and cosmo on my lunch, food and Starbucks and phone in hand, making my way over to SCO*
> 
> Guest: are you helping someone right now?
> Me: no, I’m not helping anyone because I’m on break.
> ...


I am on my federally mandated break. If I help you, I’m violating federal law.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 27, 2018)

State, not federal. I had reason to look it up once. By federal law your employer can work you 24/7 without so much as a bathroom break as long as they pay you per wage law. Sucks when you live in a state (like my last state) that doesn't offer anything beyond federal law and your employer (like my last one) doesn't feel generous.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> State, not federal. I had reason to look it up once. By federal law your employer can work you 24/7 without so much as a bathroom break as long as they pay you per wage law. Sucks when you live in a state (like my last state) that doesn't offer anything beyond federal law and your employer (like my last one) doesn't feel generous.


Oh I know but the guests won’t


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2018)

You can also say “I’m on my break and could get fired for working off the clock. Sorry!” Then make a mad dash to the break room.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 28, 2018)

To that one guest: It felt good to stand up to you and tell you strongly that I will not price-match the baby formula since you won't show me a specific competitor on your phone and only a Google search. I remember you and I did it for you once as a one-time courtesy (which was probably a mistake on my part) and I told you that in the future , you will have to price-match at Guest Services. Unfortunately, you didn't listen to my instructions so I denied you and if you don't come back, good riddance. These were basic instructions that you couldn't follow. I hope your children grow up to learn better than to behave the way you did.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I hope your children grow up to learn better than to behave the way you did.



They don't.  I see it every day.  Young teens and pre-teens don't bother to pick up clothes they knock off with me standing right there watching.  At least adults have the decency to pick it up if they see me looking right at them, but kids don't.  Kids being sent into the fitting rooms alone with the parents at the desk usually try to weave around me as I step in front to get a count of the scrunched up bundle in their hands.  One girl, maybe 10, the phone rang right as her mother sent her in.  I stepped in front as I was quick as possible giving the greeting answer so I could put them on hold, and she weaved around.  I stepped a bit back and in front again before she got by, and she changed directions to go around the other side of me.  Brat didn't stop for a count until her mother told her to stop.  Lots of little kids think that great fun is tearing off the perforated area on the tags, removing the price.  Kids just do whatever the hell ever, no manners at all.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 28, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> They don't.  I see it every day.  Young teens and pre-teens don't bother to pick up clothes they knock off with me standing right there watching.  At least adults have the decency to pick it up if they see me looking right at them, but kids don't.  Kids being sent into the fitting rooms alone with the parents at the desk usually try to weave around me as I step in front to get a count of the scrunched up bundle in their hands.  One girl, maybe 10, the phone rang right as her mother sent her in.  I stepped in front as I was quick as possible giving the greeting answer so I could put them on hold, and she weaved around.  I stepped a bit back and in front again before she got by, and she changed directions to go around the other side of me.  Brat didn't stop for a count until her mother told her to stop.  Lots of little kids think that great fun is tearing off the perforated area on the tags, removing the price.  Kids just do whatever the hell ever, no manners at all.



Can you imagine when_ those_ kids start "raising"  _their own_ kids??????   

I hope I'm dead by then.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2018)

It seems to be a maturity thing.  Just from what I see, kids are bad, bad, bad, the late teens are stupid, and once you get to the old enough to drink age they pick up items if they see me watching like everyone else.  Late 40s/early 50s, it seems to go downhill again.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 28, 2018)

Not a TTOG but I know tons of front end people read this thread so...

Guests can update to the latest target app and add GCs now to target wallet!!!! Finally no more having to do that stupid workaround


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2018)

Do they load the giftcard to their app or what order do you scan now?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 28, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Do they load the giftcard to their app or what order do you scan now?


It’s all with the same barcode now


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 28, 2018)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## lovecats (Mar 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I am on my federally mandated break. If I help you, I’m violating federal law.


Now if you use big words (as in more than 1 syllable) you'll confuse them .


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 30, 2018)

To that one guest: I can't override any items that are not WIC-able and I don't really care that ShopRite allows you to buy any cheese using your WIC checks. Your arguing with the ETL and GSTL, the time we had to wait for your child to return with the WIC-allowed cheese, and your other WIC checks delayed my break by 15 minutes. Make sure that there is a WIC sign near any item you are buying with WIC checks in the future please.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 30, 2018)

It's such a shame that in your 50+ years of life, you never learned how to math and that you missed out on the grocery gift card by more than $20. It's also a shame you never learned to read, since all of the signs back there clearly said that candy is excluded from both the grocery AND the Easter coupons.  I'll get right on getting the registers reprogrammed to show you a running total applied to each category coupon so you know how close you are before you pay.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 31, 2018)

To that one guest:

No, you don't have to "go to _customer service_ to find someone who knows what they're doing". You really did not need to act shocked when my name tag said trainer and not trainee. Condescending bitch.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Apr 1, 2018)

To that one guest: Literally never come back to Target ever again. Your use of profanity in a loud voice towards a fellow team member/another guest for taking a throw that you were not sure about buying was uncalled for. You made three team members, including the GSTL go back to the sales floor to look for the same exact throw that you were looking for. I could deal with your price challenges, and the GSTL basically shut down those challenges appropriately. Your behavior was uncalled for and a disturbance to all the other guests in the store. I really should have called for the STL or AP and they should have thrown you out of the store and banned you.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Apr 2, 2018)

I have this one lady always come up to Guest Service at the least once a month with a cart full of basically half of Ready To Wear, and I hate it cause she ALWAYS happens to come when its just me there at service desk. I ask her if she has a return or needs help, and she tells me she is still deciding on what she will get. Then she grabs 4 items of clothing and says shes returning those, then grabs like 7 or 8 items of clothing and says if we can have someone find them in another size. So I call a softlines TM to help me out and she comes over and the guest is being annoying to her as well, saying things like "wait find this one in a medium" "This one in a large" "No this one in an XL" and me and the Softlines TM just look at each other wishing we could just be off and go home. So while our Softlines TM is searching high and low for the sizes that come up as "on hand" I start her return, but while I am starting it she goes on the phone and then I ask her if she wants it all back on her Redcard and she just puts her figure up and shushes me and tells me to wait till she is done being on the phone. Then guests start lining up and she tells me if I want to help them in another register and I say "If that is okay with you?" and she replies to me "I guess". So this lady expects us to do everything for her and more, she pisses me off seeing her and stresses me out, luckily my friend was training to be a GSA, me already being a GSA called her over and asked if she can deal with her for "practice" on dealing with strange/hard to deal with guests, as I breezed through the line of other guests. I have no idea why, but this lady's arrival always just stresses me out and makes me so mad that I just want to leave. She ended up buying only 3 or 4 clothing items and the rest she did not want just piled up in the poor Softlines gobacks, so annoying.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 2, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> TTOG: please don't leave your bloody napkin on my register. That's nasty.


You should see some of the rxs we get in pharmacy!


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 2, 2018)

RedCardBorn said:


> I have this one lady always come up to Guest Service at the least once a month with a cart full of basically half of Ready To Wear, and I hate it cause she ALWAYS happens to come when its just me there at service desk. I ask her if she has a return or needs help, and she tells me she is still deciding on what she will get. Then she grabs 4 items of clothing and says shes returning those, then grabs like 7 or 8 items of clothing and says if we can have someone find them in another size. So I call a softlines TM to help me out and she comes over and the guest is being annoying to her as well, saying things like "wait find this one in a medium" "This one in a large" "No this one in an XL" and me and the Softlines TM just look at each other wishing we could just be off and go home. So while our Softlines TM is searching high and low for the sizes that come up as "on hand" I start her return, but while I am starting it she goes on the phone and then I ask her if she wants it all back on her Redcard and she just puts her figure up and shushes me and tells me to wait till she is done being on the phone. Then guests start lining up and she tells me if I want to help them in another register and I say "If that is okay with you?" and she replies to me "I guess". So this lady expects us to do everything for her and more, she pisses me off seeing her and stresses me out, luckily my friend was training to be a GSA, me already being a GSA called her over and asked if she can deal with her for "practice" on dealing with strange/hard to deal with guests, as I breezed through the line of other guests. I have no idea why, but this lady's arrival always just stresses me out and makes me so mad that I just want to leave. She ended up buying only 3 or 4 clothing items and the rest she did not want just piled up in the poor Softlines gobacks, so annoying.



Let me make sure I understand this right.  She does the same thing every single time.  She brings up a full cart, has four items to return and then stands there and wastes everyone's time with a scavenger hunt.  Every time.

Why don't you just shut this down right off the bat?  If she's not prepared to check out, then tell her you will be happy to help here once she has decided on her purchase.  If she wants different sizes, send her to the fitting room where the poor suffering softlines person will at the very least have less of a walk and at the very most be in her own territory and can play a similar time wasting game back - "Well, it'd probably be best if you accompany me to make sure you get the cut you want.  Also, while I'm grabbing this one, you can go look for the other one over _____ and I'll meet you there."  Long delay before arriving.  "Oh sorry I was stopped by another guest on the way here."  "Sorry, my memory isn't that great, I couldn't remember which green shirt, can you come with me to verify?"  If she says she's ready, but then changes her mind halfway through, suspend the transaction and say you'll restart it when ready.  Ignore her until she is done deciding.

She's not just super indecisive.  This is a game.  She probably chooses you because she enjoys your reaction.  She's a bully on the same level as the school brats who push a kid to the breaking point and then cheer after, she's simply learned how to be subtle and do it with a smile.  So stop her game cold.  Waste her time until she realizes that she's lost the power differential and you won't play the game anymore.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 2, 2018)

Echoing Jenna. Shut her down. She comes to you because you let her get away with it. And when she sees someone new, she'll try it with them and then whine that "RedCardBorn always helps me, why can't you????"  Save yourself, save your team, end her game.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 2, 2018)

Also echoing Jenna... when you come in my line if you’re not ready I start helping the next guest. Don’t like it? Talk to my GSTL.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 3, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Also echoing Jenna... when you come in my line if you’re not ready I start helping the next guest. Don’t like it? Talk to my GSTL.


If there was only a way to have the guests have their receipts or cards out and ready for a return. When you get to the desk is not the time to start looking for your receipt.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2018)

Like the guest who spends the entire time in line at Starbucks on her phone.
When she finally looks up at the menu for the first time, it's all "Uuuuuhhhhhhh.....Imana do a grande - no! Venti! -uhhhh....caramel macchiato. Oh, ICED!" after I started writing on a hot cup.
"Wait! How many shots does that get? Can I get an extra shot? Oh, and coconut milk? And extra caramel!"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 3, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> If there was only a way to have the guests have their receipts or cards out and ready for a return. When you get to the desk is not the time to start looking for your receipt.


This! “I’m so sorry I should have done this while I was waiting in line”

Yes, you should have, Susan


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2018)

Why are people so confused about the Cartwheel signs? Bedding is NOT 15% off. It is a cartwheel promotion. Learn to read. I actually went to that area to look at the sign after I got off work to see it it was misleading. Nope. Clearly says cartwheel on it. Clearly has the little app icons so you know it is something to download on your phone. Why is this so hard for some people? 

I just adjusted the price for the two people (out of the five that price challenged their items) because the made an effort to actually download the app. You just stare at me like I should change the price because your lazy ass can’t read and I’ll be “I’m sorry! You need to have the Target app on your phone to take advantage of that promotion.” Said with a sympathetic smile as I mentally call them idiots. This is day two of this. Reading comes in handy. Learn how!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Reading comes in handy. Learn how!


Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 3, 2018)

Week from Hell the last couple of weeks.

TTOG: Ever heard of a garbage can? There's a trash bin right as you exit the lanes. You couldn't have waited 5 more seconds to remove your gum wad instead of taking it and sticking it on the belt? 

TTOG#2: ARE YOU OPEN?
Me: *looks up at light, which is not illuminated * I'm closed, I'm sorry
G: ARE YOU OPEN? 
M: No I'm not.
G: *a third time* ARE YOU OPEN?
M: Nope *shakes head and gives 2 thumbs down*
G: What does that mean?
Me and the guest I'm currently helping: No!
Head, meet register at the stupidity of people. 

TTOG#3 Yes, I know you've been waiting for a few minutes, I can see you. When I said "I'm not open." it was meant for the guest behind you that was coming in when my light had been off. No need to spazz.


----------



## MoreForLess (Apr 4, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> Week from Hell the last couple of weeks.
> 
> TTOG: Ever heard of a garbage can? There's a trash bin right as you exit the lanes. You couldn't have waited 5 more seconds to remove your gum wad instead of taking it and sticking it on the belt?
> 
> ...



No, no, no. Don’t you know that once you get on a register, you can never leave.


----------



## Spot the doge (Apr 4, 2018)

TTOG: I didn't appriciate you talking smack about me for not knowing where something was when it's in an area of the store I don't really work much in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 4, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Why are people so confused about the Cartwheel signs? Bedding is NOT 15% off. It is a cartwheel promotion. Learn to read. I actually went to that area to look at the sign after I got off work to see it it was misleading. Nope. Clearly says cartwheel on it. Clearly has the little app icons so you know it is something to download on your phone. Why is this so hard for some people?
> 
> I just adjusted the price for the two people (out of the five that price challenged their items) because the made an effort to actually download the app. You just stare at me like I should change the price because your lazy ass can’t read and I’ll be “I’m sorry! You need to have the Target app on your phone to take advantage of that promotion.” Said with a sympathetic smile as I mentally call them idiots. This is day two of this. Reading comes in handy. Learn how!



Think of it as a new guest or someone who doesn't come in a lot, not as a TM.  What other store can you think of that offers an electronic coupon and then doesn't label it as any type of coupon on their signs?  I can think of only one other store I've been in that offers an electronic coupon and it is always the same as what is on the ad signs that you pick up at the front door.  Even rewards programs simply take your card or phone number at the end and either have a set thing agreed upon at signup ($5 every 500 spent) or have the rewards stuff listed in paper at the front door (grocery stores putting an item on sale).  Target's cartwheel is pretty unusual and not something that you would understand just from looking at a gray sign.


----------



## NKG (Apr 4, 2018)

To that one guest-

Anyone ever have a guest say they don't like you? I did  lol Let me start off by saying I am extremely friendly and help every guest. This lady is no guest. She wants you to be her personal shopper but mainly wants to commit fraud. She will ask you to "read her the signs".  So when goes to the lanes to check out, anything she buys that is not on sale causes her to blame you. This causes the cashier to give her $5 off literally anything plus use coupons thus getting shit for super cheap. I figured out what she was doing and called her out at GS. So she told me she'd never shop at our store again because of me. 

Now I bring you back to my new store-

Guess who I saw today! She of course she needed help in furniture. The second she saw me basically asked for someone else. I was like I'll help you and she was like No that's okay I'll ask someone else. Finally I was like if you leave and ask someone else, they will ask me to help you. I'm the only person that will help you. What can I help you find? She at this point gets pissed and leaves. Seconds later the LOD asks me to go to 3 to ask me why I wouldn't help that said guest. I explain that I offered the whole time and she left so the LOD is like she I'd heading back there can you help her as the LOD was needing to speak to as vendor. I again at this point like what can I help you find? She was left. Hopefully to never come back? Lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To that one guest-
> 
> Anyone ever have a guest say they don't like you? I did  lol Let me start off by saying I am extremely friendly and help every guest. This lady is no guest. She wants you to be her personal shopper but mainly wants to commit fraud. She will ask you to "read her the signs".  So when goes to the lanes to check out, anything she buys that is not on sale causes her to blame you. This causes the cashier to give her $5 off literally anything plus use coupons thus getting shit for super cheap. I figured out what she was doing and called her out at GS. So she told me she'd never shop at our store again because of me.
> 
> ...


You may want to alert the higher ups at the store of what she did at the last store so they know to watch out for her games.  She might get someone else to do the same thing with toothpaste or sporting goods.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Apr 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Also echoing Jenna... when you come in my line if you’re not ready I start helping the next guest. Don’t like it? Talk to my GSTL.



LOL funny thing is I am one of the GSA's but our store is so weird. They told we have to be guest obsessed and do it right for the guest. We used to be so strict but too many complaints changed us. I guess next time I see her and she does that, I'll listen to everyone and just shut it down Haha. Hopefully she doesn't have a bad reaction and she seems like the type of person to make a scene.


----------



## HLN13 (Apr 8, 2018)

TTOG: Maybe don’t leave your deli-cut roast beef behind a bunch of shit in Chemi’s? I literally don’t even wanna how long that has been there. Use by was 4/10 and I believe Deli meat has atleast a week shelf life so...  a few days to say the least. Fucking nasty.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 8, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> TTOG: Maybe don’t leave your deli-cut roast beef behind a bunch of shit in Chemi’s? I literally don’t even wanna how long that has been there. Use by was 4/10 and I believe Deli meat has atleast a week shelf life so...  a few days to say the least. Fucking nasty.



Better than the guest who left a totally unwrapped, half-eaten pesto sub sandwich behind a mat in the gym gear aisle. It had been there long enough to dry out but not long enough to get moldy, thank dog.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 8, 2018)

TTOImpatientLady: I had basically just walked into hell this afternoon and the guest in front of you had a big order. The very fact that you sighed and said "Oh my god, OK, we're going to grow old here..." really doesn't want to make me go any faster to get to you. It's Sunday and clusterfuck mode was in full effect.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 8, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOImpatientLady: I had basically just walked into hell this afternoon and the guest in front of you had a big order. The very fact that you sighed and said "Oh my god, OK, we're going to grow old here..." really doesn't want to make me go any faster to get to you. It's Sunday and clusterfuck mode was in full effect.


Lmao I would have slowed down


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I would have slowed down


Which I did. The guest also forgot to have me scan cartwheel and the lady sighed again and said: "Ugh, could you take it to the service desk? They can fix it" and the guest was like "It takes two seconds for her to scan it."

 Score one for the current guest lol.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 9, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> Which I did. The guest also forgot to have me scan cartwheel and the lady sighed again and said: "Ugh, could you take it to the service desk? They can fix it" and the guest was like "It takes two seconds for her to scan it."
> 
> Score one for the current guest lol.



oops.... the transaction is over and now I'll have to go back and manually adjust every. single. item.......

what a shame....


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2018)

The impatient ones get decaf.
Who's sluggish NOW, bitch?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 9, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> The impatient ones get decaf.
> Who's sluggish NOW, bitch?


just out of curiosity has anyone ever noticed? idk if there's a difference in taste since I don't drink coffee


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> idk if there's a difference in taste since I don't drink coffee



When I drink ordinary coffee, nothing fancy like a frappuccino, I drink it black.  No cream or sugar.  Coffee that's black has a HUGE taste difference between regular and decaf.  Think of the bitter taste that is present in a dark chocolate bar.  The higher the amount of cocoa in it, the more bitter the taste.  Then think of the taste of milk chocolate or white chocolate in comparison, and how the bitterness is nearly gone.  Coffee is the same way, and in fact is virtually the same bitter taste that dark chocolate has.  Regular coffee tastes bitter, which is usually what people are trying to disguise with cream and sugar, and decaf tastes like water with some coffee flavoring.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 10, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Better than the guest who left a totally unwrapped, half-eaten pesto sub sandwich behind a mat in the gym gear aisle. It had been there long enough to dry out but not long enough to get moldy, thank dog.


Someone left a cup from Jamba Juice (back when we sold Jamba Juice) under one of the racks in girls that had mold growing on it.  Then there was the used condom someone left behind some items in housewares.


----------



## Amity (Apr 11, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Better than the guest who left a totally unwrapped, half-eaten pesto sub sandwich behind a mat in the gym gear aisle. It had been there long enough to dry out but not long enough to get moldy, thank dog.



Was it a target sandwich? If so I’m not surprised that there wasn’t mold. Our sandwiches have a fairly obscene shelf life. It’s probably loaded with sodium...it’ll take a long time to mold up. Still gross though.

TTOG: Please don’t hide pints of ice cream in seasonal.


----------



## Greenie (Apr 11, 2018)

TTOG: I’m sorry we don’t have solid shiny gold colored pillows with hot pink fringe. Actually, I’m not. That would be hideous.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 11, 2018)

TTOG: I'm sorry that I dont smile enough for you. I got taken off my meds for medical reasons and my depression symptoms are coming back. So telling me to smile and then telling me that "I'm a really special person, ya know that?" Really hurt. Fuck you and be glad it was to busy for me to say anything.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 14, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Anyone ever have a guest say they don't like you?


Yep lol. We have a regular that comes in with her cognitively disabled son and every time she comes through my line, she rags on me for  something. Her best one was that I wasn't trying hard enough to fit an extra oversized toy in a large bag; when in actuality, there was no way in hell that it was going to fit in a bag no matter what size it was lol.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 14, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I’m sorry we don’t have solid shiny gold colored pillows with hot pink fringe. Actually, I’m not. That would be hideous.



I'm almost positive there is a salmon red and gold one by Opalhouse... hideousness assured


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Guests who leave ice cream in the fridge that they decide to not buy when the freezer aisle is right there behind you! And then you guys decide to leave gallons of milk in the freezer and the fridge is like so close. Do you do the same @ home?


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Guests who leave ice cream in the fridge that they decide to not buy when the freezer aisle is right there behind you! And then you guys decide to leave gallons of milk in the freezer and the fridge is like so close. Do you do the same @ home?


Of course they don't.  They are probably the same people that unbutton every single button on a cardigan or a button down shirt/dress.  No one does that at home.  You unbutton just enough to pull it over your head.  Yet they get to the store and they have some need to do what is never done at home and unbutton every single damn button.  I guess they do it for kicks.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 14, 2018)

to that one shithead: dumping an empty cell phone package on my aisle while I was on break, REALLY? I hope the Chinese battery explodes and you lose your eyeballs


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2018)

TTOG: You promised your toddler a cakepop, bought it then withheld it for whatever reason setting off a loud crying tantrum.
And, because you wanted to show everyone what a good mom you are by practicing tough love, you lingered in our cafe area so EVERYONE was treated to that shriek symphony.
Everyone that had earbuds were using them.
There was a collective sigh of relief when you finally left.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

TTOG:  As far as helping to clean up a mess, two thumbs up.  As far as being a mom, well if you had taught your kid to behave better then you wouldn't have been helping me clean up all the clothes that used to be on the one arm of the rack.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Apr 15, 2018)

TTOG: I am SO sorry I called your baby an "it"!

I had a moment of doubt on whether she might be a he, and "it" came out of my mouth before my brain could stop it. 
SHE looked like such a happy baby.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2018)

HiddenPenguin said:


> TTOG: I am SO sorry I called your baby an "it"!
> 
> I had a moment of doubt on whether she might be a he, and "it" came out of my mouth before my brain could stop it.
> SHE looked like such a happy baby.


just say they or just "your baby"

"they look really cute" "your baby is adorable!"


----------



## RTCry (Apr 15, 2018)

TTOG. You really gonna complain to me that an off duty TM trying to leave with their purse and talking on their phone says they’re off the clock so they can’t help you?  GTFOH. We aren’t slaves. And...you are the rude one for interrupting the TM’s phone conversation. 

I wish we could just teleport from TSC to the parking lot.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 15, 2018)

RTCry said:


> I wish we could just teleport from TSC to the parking lot.


At my store the alarm for the emergency exit in TSC is disabled so we can just go out that and suddenly we’re in the parking lot lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> At my store the alarm for the emergency exit in TSC is disabled so we can just go out that and suddenly we’re in the parking lot lol


Not at my store. If you so much as breathe near the bar the alarm system goes off and the LOD wants to kill you for making them come all the way up and everyone in TSC is annoyed for making their ears ring


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

RTCry said:


> TTOG. You really gonna complain to me that an off duty TM trying to leave with their purse and talking on their phone says they’re off the clock so they can’t help you?  GTFOH. We aren’t slaves. And...you are the rude one for interrupting the TM’s phone conversation.
> 
> I wish we could just teleport from TSC to the parking lot.


I get that all the time. I would not even be wearing a red top, I would be in my jacket and making zero eye contact with guests and they would still try to ask me questions. GTFOH. When I'm on the clock and greet you or whatever then you don't need my help. Now when I'm off the clock, jurt because I'm in khaki and exited the TSC doesn't mean I'm working for Target. I could be State Farm agent, Allstate, whatever wearing khaki. If you really need help, go bother an ETL who's salaried and can help you whenever, even from their home. Haha.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 15, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I get that all the time. I would not even be wearing a red top, I would be in my jacket and making zero eye contact with guests and they would still try to ask me questions. GTFOH. When I'm on the clock and greet you or whatever then you don't need my help. Now when I'm off the clock, jurt because I'm in khaki and exited the TSC doesn't mean I'm working for Target. I could be State Farm agent, Allstate, whatever wearing khaki. If you really need help, go bother an ETL who's salaried and can help you whenever, even from their home. Haha.


"What are you wearing 'Jake from State Farm'?"


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

The point is they think khaki pants automatically means you work at Target and you SHOULD help them even though they don't think that anyone else wears khaki. And no I'm not wearing Jake from State Farm.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Apr 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> just say they or just "your baby"
> 
> "they look really cute" "your baby is adorable!"


Yeah, I'm normally good about it. Just got flustered in the moment.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Apr 16, 2018)

RTCry said:


> TTOG. You really gonna complain to me that an off duty TM trying to leave with their purse and talking on their phone says they’re off the clock so they can’t help you?  GTFOH. We aren’t slaves. And...you are the rude one for interrupting the TM’s phone conversation.
> 
> I wish we could just teleport from TSC to the parking lot.



You guys don't have a TM exit in the TSC? We use it to exit whenever and to enter before store opens.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 16, 2018)

RedCardBorn said:


> You guys don't have a TM exit in the TSC? We use it to exit whenever and to enter before store opens.



In our store it's an emergency exit. Our tm door is in front by the regular doors


----------



## taytay (Apr 16, 2018)

I wish we had one, like others have said, ours is an emergency exit and the TM entrance is a side door attached to our left entrance


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 16, 2018)

Ttog 

You come up asking where the batteries are, then I tell you, that you just walked past them. That you ask me if I knew anything about a 35 dollar fitbit like item. Apparently someone told you that she bought it at Target. Here I am thinking nothing is wrong. I do tell her that we do have some knock off Fitbits in the front, she asks me if I can get it for her but I can't leave the boat, because I'm pushing Security items and can't leave them unattended.

Now Enter (newly promoted) GSTM, who's been here as long as I've been. No real experience outside of the Front, so obviously had no idea how to answer any questions in Electronics, I ask him if we still have the knock off Fitbits, and he goes grabs a couple and gets her batteries.

you decide to treat me like I'm completely incompetent.  Like telling me not to talk. Meanwhile she asks how to set the devices up, and she keeps repeating "I'm 80 and I don't know how to do anything like that" meanwhile the poor GSTM doesn't know what to do. And you ask him about who the Ceo of the store is and want his number to talk him. So of course ignore the actual person who knows what he's doing for the poor white kid


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 17, 2018)

TTOG: no, you don’t get the $0.05 discount for bringing your own bag for your prescriptions. We are CVS, not Target. Besides, you had $0 copay and I’m not paying you for bringing a bag for your rx that’s already IN a bag! GTFO! I don’t have time for your bs!


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 17, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: no, you don’t get the $0.05 discount for bringing your own bag for your prescriptions. We are CVS, not Target. Besides, you had $0 copay and I’m not paying you for bringing a bag for your rx that’s already IN a bag! GTFO! I don’t have time for your bs!



Lol.  I had one thst wsnted the money for all 5 of her reusable bags, even though she only bought one item.

I did it because it was worth the money to not have the hassle.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2018)

Had a guest who wanted the bag credit even tho he wasn't taking/using a bag because he was 'saving the environment' by NOT using one.
Sorry Charlie, but thanks for playing.


----------



## NoTasking (Apr 17, 2018)

TTOG: thank you for buying me coffee this morning—truly made my day


----------



## RedCardBorn (Apr 18, 2018)

We had a guest ask our SCO TM why if she returns 1 of the 2 BOGO 25 percent off items will be refunded for less. The SCO TM tried to explain that she if she returns one she will get the 25 percent off price. She didnt understand and she was getting mad. So the SCO call me over, but before I could come up one of our ETLs came and tried to help. I stood next to him while he explained, she would not get it at all. She would get more mad and mad. My ETL started losing his patience and told me to go back to watching the front and then he said it one more time to the guest "Because it is BOGO 25 percent off, if you return only one you get the lowest price first (25 percent)" and shes like " I DONT UNDERSTAND, WHY-" and he cuts her off, "That's just the way it is" and walks away. The guest just stood there confused and we asked her If she was gonna return it and she said no that she was arguing just for the principle. Why, oh why must people like this exist.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 18, 2018)

TTOG: when I causally asked how you were doing I didn’t really expect much of a reply. Most people just say “fine” and start scanning their items. (SCO) You started to say fine and then stopped yourself and told me you were actually doing great because your wife had just had a successful liver transplant. That was so touching. Helped me remember that people are going thru things that may not show on the outside. I hope our short chat helped brighten your day because it brightened mine.


----------



## Greenie (Apr 22, 2018)

RedCardBorn said:


> We had a guest ask our SCO TM why if she returns 1 of the 2 BOGO 25 percent off items will be refunded for less. The SCO TM tried to explain that she if she returns one she will get the 25 percent off price. She didnt understand and she was getting mad. So the SCO call me over, but before I could come up one of our ETLs came and tried to help. I stood next to him while he explained, she would not get it at all. She would get more mad and mad. My ETL started losing his patience and told me to go back to watching the front and then he said it one more time to the guest "Because it is BOGO 25 percent off, if you return only one you get the lowest price first (25 percent)" and shes like " I DONT UNDERSTAND, WHY-" and he cuts her off, "That's just the way it is" and walks away. The guest just stood there confused and we asked her If she was gonna return it and she said no that she was arguing just for the principle. Why, oh why must people like this exist.



Haven’t the receipts started showing return value at your store?

So say your guest buys two shirts and they are buy one get one half off. Basically it takes the total you paid for the two items and splits it to give you the return value. 

Receipt says something like
Shirt one $10
Return value $7.50

Shirt two $10
Sale price $5
Return value$7.50

I’ve had a few guests not understand until I talked them through their receipt. One I had to whip out a calculator with because I couldn’t possibly do basic math in my head.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 22, 2018)

They way receipts represent BOGO anything is the worst. It’s jsut horrible. GSTMs know what I mean


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They way receipts represent BOGO anything is the worst. It’s jsut horrible. GSTMs know what I mean


Weird.  The times I've gotten a BOGO item the receipt was clear.  The items had a separate section apart from everything else I was buying, marked as a special promotion.  Item #1's full cost was listed, promotion marked, return value below that.  Then item #2's purchase price, promotion and return value were listed.  Unless the return refund doesn't match the return value listed on the receipt how is it confusing?


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 22, 2018)

Say it’s BOGO 50% off. People are used to paying full value for the more expensive shirt,  and then half of the less expensive. The way the receipt splits it up to give them 25% off each shirt is confusing to them because they think they’re only getting 25% off instead of the full 50%


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 22, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Weird.  The times I've gotten a BOGO item the receipt was clear.  The items had a separate section apart from everything else I was buying, marked as a special promotion.  Item #1's full cost was listed, promotion marked, return value below that.  Then item #2's purchase price, promotion and return value were listed.  Unless the return refund doesn't match the return value listed on the receipt how is it confusing?


It’s not confusing to us. It’s confusing to guests who don’t bother to read the receipt.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s not confusing to us. It’s confusing to guests who don’t bother to read the receipt.


Exactly. Or who are being deliberately obtuse because they're buying two to get the deal with full intent of returning the more expensive one that they really didn't want in the first place but only grabbed to get the discount on the one they actually want.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They way receipts represent BOGO anything is the worst. It’s jsut horrible. GSTMs know what I mean


Yup, have had to explain them to those who have reading comprehension issues.


----------



## zabbaza (Apr 23, 2018)

TTOG who plowed an electric cart through several softlines vehicles and knocked them aside, then literally rammed into a shelf _multiple times_, knocking off several fixtures, reeing about the isles being too narrow, only to pass by again an hour later walking just fine:

Fuck you.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2018)

zabbaza said:


> TTOG who plowed an electric cart through several softlines vehicles and knocked them aside, then literally rammed into a shelf _multiple times_, knocking off several fixtures, reeing about the isles being too narrow, only to pass by again an hour later walking just fine:
> 
> Fuck you.


I had a lady in an electric cart that was so oblivious that she dragged one of those “big basket” displays for several feet before it broke loose.


----------



## NKG (Apr 28, 2018)

The day before inventory Coke or Pepsi didn't stock the coolers. The next day they came in mid morning and filled them. Towards the end of my shift a guest tells me all the sodas are warm because someone didn't shut all the cooler doors. I explained that was extremely unlikely and that the sodas were warm because of inventory the vendor just filled them up so the sodas are gonna be warm. She argued that it was because it was someone left the door opened. I finally told her "look I just bought a Pepsi and a Dr Peper they were cold. So I doubt someone leaving the cooler open would make them that warm already" I went around and felt all the sodas and they were almost cold. To this day I have no clue what that was all about...


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Apr 28, 2018)

TTOG: I get that shopping with kids is hard. But you flat-out saw your kid take an item out of someone else's cart, stick it on a random shelf, and *you said nothing*_. _Seriously. what. the. hell.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 30, 2018)

Dear guests:

STOP FUCKING UP MY PERFECT ZONE IN BULLSEYE'S PLAYGROUND. YOU ANIMALS.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 30, 2018)

trying to keep Bullseye zoned is a level of Sisyphean futility that is truly difficult to contemplate


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 30, 2018)

To half the guests wanting to try something on:

Because of desk placement I have a walkway back to the actual fitting rooms that is an arm's reach wide.  Why do you all bring your shopping cart all the way to the opening of that path?  Do you really have no sense that you are blocking the opening, preventing other guests and me from entering or leaving the fitting rooms?  And of the half of the guests that do block it and don't park your carts where walking space is left open, why is it that half of you get a bit huffy when I say that I'm going to have to move your cart so that walkway space is kept open?


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 1, 2018)

I don't ask people to move carts out of the middle of aisles. I just do it. It's a massive pet peeve, inconvenience to everyone else in the store, and potential safety issue. Yeah, if you leave your cart in the middle of the goddamn aisle, no matter what aisle, Imma move it out of the way. Don't like it? Don't leave it.


----------



## Leo47 (May 1, 2018)

*lines are getting long*
“Hey can someone come up for guest first*
“Yeah sure I’ll be right there”
“Thanks can you go on checklane 15”
*guest that was standing there staring at me and literally watched me have this conversation* rudely: “um are you gonna open up more registers?”
“Hmmmmm other than the one I JUST opened, no I’m not.”


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 1, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> To half the guests wanting to try something on:
> 
> Because of desk placement I have a walkway back to the actual fitting rooms that is an arm's reach wide.  Why do you all bring your shopping cart all the way to the opening of that path?  Do you really have no sense that you are blocking the opening, preventing other guests and me from entering or leaving the fitting rooms?  And of the half of the guests that do block it and don't park your carts where walking space is left open, why is it that half of you get a bit huffy when I say that I'm going to have to move your cart so that walkway space is kept open?



^^^^^ THIS !!!   Yes..... that is the Entitlement Cart Space.   We have it too !!!


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2018)

To that one scammer:
You came up to the hand-off counter during a rush asking me where your drink was.
I asked you what you ordered & you named something pricey.
I said I didn't wait on you & I certainly didn't have such a drink ordered.
You said 'It was the OTHER barista' & insisted that I make you a drink.
Too bad I was the ONLY one working since open & my regulars verified that you were never in line.
Busted.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 1, 2018)

To that one guest...

This goes out to all of the ones that think that because we're younger, they're automatically right.

Guess what: your modern-grandma haircut isn't the only thing you're wrong about.

Edit: typo


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> To that one guest...
> 
> This goes out to all of the ones that think that because we're younger, they're automatically right.
> 
> ...


If I could like this 10000000000 times I would


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 1, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If I could like this 10000000000 times I would



And it's always after hearing it from my stl, who is 3 years older than me (and neither of us are anywhere near middle aged), and then me.
Because they scan the front lanes, find someone old enough to be my mom, and then go and verify it a third time with them.

Bro. Definition of insanity... you live it.


----------



## Kaitii (May 3, 2018)

to all those guests who have absolutely no patience ever


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 5, 2018)

TTOG: thanks for being so patient and understanding. Your kind demeanor was so needed. I'd been dealing with shitty people all day and then you come along and like a ray of sweet sunshine you cut through the fog of "is it over yet?" and made it a little easier to do what I do.

It was my pleasure to honor that expired gift card promo for you. I hope those foster babies your friend took on find all the love and support they need.

Edit: I mean it WAS our fault we missed that sign at takedown. She even told me where to find another. People like her are precious.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 5, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Say it’s BOGO 50% off. People are used to paying full value for the more expensive shirt,  and then half of the less expensive. The way the receipt splits it up to give them 25% off each shirt is confusing to them because they think they’re only getting 25% off instead of the full 50%



Had to explain this the other day. Thankfully the guest understood what I was trying to say.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 5, 2018)

TTOG: thank you for understanding we didn't have "big brother"/"big sister" tee shirts and accepting the "world's best brother" and "world's best sister" shirts instead.  Hopefully they fit your bulldogs as you expected (was surprised you knew what kid's size they would fit into) so you can proceed with your super cute pregnancy announcement.


----------



## BackroomBear (May 5, 2018)

We should give guests a promo if they pickup expired ad signs. Like a 50 cents or something. They’re better at finding them than TMs!


----------



## Kaitii (May 5, 2018)

ttog:

i hope u come back so the etl ap can kick ur damn ass out 

guys today i had a fucking extra as fuck guy come in so im in the back pulling a tv for a guest and i get a walkie call that there are 3 guests waiting for me so im like yeah np be a min im gettin a tv for one of them . so i head back to the boat w the tv and look at one of the guys who was closest to me like hi can i help u? and he was like "yeah _all three of us_ have been waiting for at least 10 minutes" like hahaha whoa there buddy it doesnt take me 10 minutes to pull a tv but nice exaggeration you waited 5 minutes at most but whatever. so i tell him "oh sorry i was getting a tv _for that guest right there_" and he kinda shuts up knowing he cant really give me shit for that. so then he walks THROUGH THE BOAT COUNTER and i was like "um excuse me sir please dont go behind there" and i guess in the 5 seconds after he tried to call me out for taking """10 minutes""" he put on his headphones and cut thru the boat and he pulled off his headphone like "did you say smth i cant hear you" so i was like "yes please dont walk thru there thanks" and he just gave me this _salty as fuck_ look

so im ringing up the tv for the guest and decide to once again ask what i can help them w cos like if he just has a quick q i can do that while ringing up the tv (the guest buying the tv doesnt really speak english and hes been in before like we both kinda respected we had a language barrier so i wasnt like ignoring the guy i was helping) and hes like "oh ladies first you can help her first" and idk man he said it in this way that just kind of...got an awkward chuckle out of me cos boy was this guy making me feel uncomfortable. so then hes like "why did you laugh? that wasnt funny" and i didnt even answer bcos like ... is this real life so then he repeats it like "_why did you laugh?_ is this funny to you? do you not know the concept of ladies first? does no one do that for you?" and at this point im getting fed up w him so i was like "actually no not really" and he just like scoffs at that. and then he starts talking to the lady in spanish under the assumption that i cant speak it (i cant but i sure as hell can understand it) and hes saying things like "can you believe this girl? shes saying she doesnt understand ladies first and no one does that for her. she probably doesnt have any manners either" and the lady is kinda like... awkwardly nodding like you can tell she's hella uncomfortable too and the guy buying the tv is as well and he finally walks away mumbling something and im 10000% sure hes going to complain abt me



but as soon as he left the two other guests start speaking in spanish to each other saying "wow can you believe that guy? he's trying to pick fights with no one" something like that or maybe it was no one's tryna pick a fight w him



i told the etl ap abt it and was like "let me fight him" and she was like "no u cant let me fight him for u" so basically if she sees him again his ass is out of here



ive been heated abt it all day


----------



## Tessa120 (May 5, 2018)

TTOG:  You sir have summed up everything I don't understand about jeans these days.

"My daughter told me that she needed new jeans because her jeans developed a small hole in them.  Really small hole.  And now she's in that fitting room trying on jeans with five holes in them.  I don't get it."


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2018)

TTOG - sorry but not sorry for stepping on your foot. If you had waited in the line at the entrance for the SCO this wouldn’t have happened. Just because someone was done scanning their items didn’t mean they were leaving and for you to be right up in their space as they tried to pay only put you in my way when I went to collect their coupons. I said excuse me as I stepped past you so I really didn’t expect you to be on my ass as I stepped back to allow the other guest to pay for their transaction. Back your ass up next time until I direct you to an available register. kthanx!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 5, 2018)

BackroomBear said:


> We should give guests a promo if they pickup expired ad signs. Like a 50 cents or something. They’re better at finding them than TMs!



Agreed at.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 5, 2018)

You bought groceries and bedding. You gave me a coupon for a gift card with a $50 toy and game purchase. From NOVEMBER. How in the hell did you think that was going to actually work out in your favor?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2018)

TTOG:  Go jump off a really tall cliff.  When I am lifting some dresses over my head to a bar and say "Dang my shoulders are aching", the appropriate response is not to cheerfully say "Well that's good!"  Adding "That means you got work done" does not make your statement any more appropriate.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2018)

TTOG: sorry I busted your attempt tocoupon fraud us for $40 worth. 

To everyone reading this: DO NOT USE MISSED COUPONS FOR MANUFACTERS COUPONS! Return the item and rebuy with the coupon!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 6, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOG: sorry I busted your attempt tocoupon fraud us for $40 worth.
> 
> To everyone reading this: DO NOT USE MISSED COUPONS FOR MANUFACTERS COUPONS! Return the item and rebuy with the coupon!


Our missed coupon button was taken away over a year ago.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Our missed coupon button was taken away over a year ago.


even for receipts under 48 hours?


----------



## BadWolf4531 (May 6, 2018)

Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.

Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.

Ehem...let me be more specific. It had a clearance sticker like this on it:







To the veterans out there: how freaking long has it been since we used these stickers?? At least 8 years, yes?


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.
> 
> Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.
> 
> ...


At the very least.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 6, 2018)

I think Meijer still uses stickers like that for clearance.  I hadn't realized that Circo had been a house brand. I started working for Spot right about the time we transitioned over to Cat & Jack.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2018)

To that one dad: You were buying two small sodas - not Icees, but sodas.
When I asked your little boy which soda he liked best, he said "The BLUE one!"
I said I didn't think any of the sodas were BLUE & he said "That's  because we get ICEES!"
You couldn't finish the transaction fast enough & avoided looking my way.
From the mouths of babes.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 7, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.
> 
> Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.
> 
> ...


. 

Lol. Denied.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 7, 2018)

TTOG:

Yes. I do remember you. Yes, I did encourage you to take the survey that printed up on the bottom of your receipt. No, I don't know when you'll be receiving a call from the corporate office regarding your ideas/concerns on how you think Target should be run (you won't).
I pointed out the survey to get you to leave me alone because you'd been bitching at me for 15 minutes, about something that was beyond my control, despite me giving you what you wanted anyway.

Yes I remember you telling me you've been a retail manager for x years. Yes, we are all abot the customer service.

Ma'am, you took that survey after close on a Friday night. It's Sunday. You're not going to get a call from anyone regarding anything customer service related before Monday- corporate offices are closed on the weekends. But ... you've been a retail manager for x number of years, so, you know that.

You also know I don't make the rules, and that treating me like you are is bull.

You're either lying through your teeth, or you're exactly the kind of manager I never want to work for.

Bug off.

Edited: I have no control over how employees at another target treat you. Although I might not blame them at this point.
Complain at their management.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> even for receipts under 48 hours?


Yup. PITA when they finish their transaction to discover that they forgot to give the cashier their coupons. Then they are sent to GS where we have to return the product and then resell using the coupon.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 7, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.
> 
> Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.
> 
> ...





mathprofmatt said:


> Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.
> 
> Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.
> 
> ...


Got to love regifting


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2018)

TTOG:


mathprofmatt said:


> Had a guest try to no-receipt return a *Circo* item today. Yes, Circo. Of course, she said she got it as a gift.
> 
> Not only that, but it had a clearance sticker on it.
> 
> ...


I started in 2011 & don’t remember those....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Yes. I do remember you. Yes, I did encourage you to take the survey that printed up on the bottom of your receipt. No, I don't know when you'll be receiving a call from the corporate office regarding your ideas/concerns on how you think Target should be run (you won't).
> I pointed out the survey to get you to leave me alone because you'd been bitching at me for 15 minutes, about something that was beyond my control, despite me giving you what you wanted anyway.
> ...


I think she came to my store today.....we had someone come and ask where an item was located, then stood there and ranted about the employees at another store. AND WE AREN’T EVEN TARGET!!! I even told her she would have to take her complaints up with the LOD & she wouldn’t STFU!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yup. PITA when they finish their transaction to discover that they forgot to give the cashier their coupons. Then they are sent to GS where we have to return the product and then resell using the coupon.


Well that’s really good to prevent coupon fraud but annoying for weekly ad coupons. For those, i guess you could do wrong payment then Scan the coupon and repay


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2018)

TTOG: there was a line for the SCO. I’m not sure what made you think you could just walk in front of all of us, with a damn cartful of groceries, but I’m glad the attendant told you that you’d have to wait your turn. And no, nobody believed it when you said, “oh, I didn’t realize there were people waiting!” You had to walk AROUND us to get to the open SCO and practically ran over the next guest who was walking up to the open one!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well that’s really good to prevent coupon fraud but annoying for weekly ad coupons. For those, i guess you could do wrong payment then Scan the coupon and repay


All depends on the amount of the purchase. If it is only one item then I do a return and resell, minus the coupon.


----------



## Leo47 (May 8, 2018)

Sometimes I just do wrong price and mark it down minus the amount of the coupon, mark the reason as missed cartwheel and then give them back the difference


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Sometimes I just do wrong price and mark it down minus the amount of the coupon, mark the reason as missed cartwheel and then give them back the difference


That’s always a good way bc if they return it they’ll get the lower price back.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 8, 2018)

"Well, Walmart will price match such-and-such company. Guess we'll go there!"

Cool. Bye.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 8, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> I think she came to my store today.....we had someone come and ask where an item was located, then stood there and ranted about the employees at another store. AND WE AREN’T EVEN TARGET!!! I even told her she would have to take her complaints up with the LOD & she wouldn’t STFU!!!



Was her small child bouncing off the walls while her mother blatantly ignored her?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 8, 2018)

TTOG: No, you may not return a single decorative Halloween rat in May with neither a receipt nor a tag on the decorative rat.  Throwing it is not going to get you in anyone’s good graces either.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Was her small child bouncing off the walls while her mother blatantly ignored her?


Nope, no kid


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> "Well, Walmart will price match such-and-such company. Guess we'll go there!"
> 
> Cool. Bye.


I'm pretty sure Wal Mart doesn't price match anymore lol


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 9, 2018)

TTOG: Not sure why you’re surprised that the local PD ticketed you for parking in the fire lane in a non-street legal golf cart.  We gave you opportunities to move.


----------



## RTCry (May 9, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: No, you may not return a single decorative Halloween rat in May with neither a receipt nor a tag on the decorative rat.  Throwing it is not going to get you in anyone’s good graces either.




Just had a guest the other day try to return four children’s Halloween costumes. Nice try, but...no. Also had a guest try to return something with a receipt from 2015.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 9, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> I'm pretty sure Wal Mart doesn't price match anymore lol





Here's what I don't get. Why is walmart the poster-child for savings but I can go buy the same stuff at Kroger and spend way less.


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2018)

Guest tried to return a box of Christmas lights during Q4, saying husband had 'bought more than they ended up using'.
I scanned it & it came up NOF.
Guest: "Oh, it's from here all right. It says 'Target' down here."
Me: "It also says 2006 on here. Pretty sure that's outside the 90 day return."
Guest: "Uhhhhh....he must've given me the wrong box to return."


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 10, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Here's what I don't get. Why is walmart the poster-child for savings but I can go buy the same stuff at Kroger and spend way less.



Just because they claim the lowest prices, and have the lowest prices for certain items, doesn't mean they're the best price for everything, overall.

We have a Walmart as a near neighbor, and guests slag on them all the time. Not that I'm at all smug about it (I agreed with them well before I started working here.). Yes, our store is nicer, better organized, better zoned and the employees mostly pretend like they give a fuck. And, for the most part, you won't pay much more for the experience! You're welcome.

I do actually like our guests, overall. Compared to some of the stories here, our guest population should be nominated for some sort of Best Behaved award, as they're almost all polite and reasonable people.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s always a good way bc if they return it they’ll get the lower price back.



That's pretty much how I do it, too. Way easier.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 10, 2018)

TTOG: No, you do not get a discount for accidentally peeing yourself a little in electronics.  That's not how stores work.  Also, maybe don't overshare about your post-childbirth lady problems because if you said the things you said to me to a male team member it would have absolutely been considered sexual harassment.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 11, 2018)

TTOG: I really do wish whoever got your wife that $250.00 electronic, got her a gift receipt.

No, I can't let you just go get another. No, sorry, I can't give you store credit- that's 150% more than I can give in store credit on a picture ID return. You'll have to call the manufacturer. The number will be on the users manual inside the box, somewhere close to the pristinely wrapped electronic devices. Should be easy to find since everything is so tightly and neatly packed- almost like it hadn't been disturbed since packaging. Wow!

I really do appreciate you assuring me you're not trying to make my life miserable. Twice. The acknowledgement of my comfort is very kind. No, I don't know what they're going to ask you when you call them. You told me what was wrong, though... and you seemed to know what you were taking about, so, they'll probably know exactly what's up!!

It's been months since I showed him the customer service number for the company that manufacturers that electronic device, and then turned to assist another guest.
Months since I looked up from that fast, friendly, transaction to see that the guy with the no-receipt electronics return... was gone.

I think he's lost ... what's the code for lost guy with a shady electronics return?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 11, 2018)

Some Context for this story, I got pulled to do SFS while having to respond to my Electronics calls 

To these 2 guests: go fuck yourselves 

Look I'm sorry I didn't see you when I first got back to the boat, you were hidden by the headphones and I didn't see you there til I handled the other guest. I can't believe you had the audacity to claim racism when you decided to bitch at the GSA and the HR tm because you had to wait an extra minute. 

Then the next guest after him, asked me if how big the iPad in the display, and it's a new display, so I really don't know. I guess you didn't like that answer because you kept bitching at me, I'm visibly stressed especially after that last guy, then I let a sigh out when I went to retrieve my zebra , somehow you took that so personally and decided to complain about me for about longer than the time I helped you out.  2 complaints in less than 5 minutes >>


----------



## CeeCee (May 12, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To these 2 guests: go fuck yourselves
> 
> Look I'm sorry I didn't see you when I first got back to the boat, you were hidden by the headphones and I didn't see you there til I handled the other guest. I can't believe you had the audacity to claim racism when you decided to bitch at the GSA and the HR tm because you had to wait an extra minute.>


Some people are just bitter assholes looking for an excuse to make a fuss. Sorry you had to meet up with that yesterday.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 12, 2018)

TTOG: I understand you were impressed by my knowing where the men’s Rogaine was that your husband asked about, but saying “Oh, you’ll be a great wife” when I led you to the product was a little weird.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

To THOSE guests:

Return policy is there, on the receipt.
If it's different than the 90 day one, it'll print up beneath the item on the receipt.

Electronics are 30 days. Hunter for Target is 2 weeks.

Outside of that you're basically SOL.
Oh, you've been on vacation for two months? Cool. Hope you had a great time. Still can't take your ectronic return.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> To THOSE guests:
> 
> Return policy is there, on the receipt.
> If it's different than the 90 day one, it'll print up beneath the item on the receipt.
> ...


Lol one time I had a guest who was like you need to make that more clear and put it on the receipt... So I showed her on the receipt and she left to complain to corporate


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol one time I had a guest who was like you need to make that more clear and put it on the receipt... So I showed her on the receipt and she left to complain to corporate



Of course she did. How DARE you make her see that with her own two eyes.


----------



## Leo47 (May 13, 2018)

Trying to explain to someone how the return policy was 30 days for electronics and not 90 (she kept swearing it was 90 because she “LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE!”) she was like “how is it my problem that it’s 30 days, no one told me that!” And I was like, “yeah, we did.” And pointed to return by date on her receipt and she goes “YOU REALLY THINK I WOULD EVER READ THAT?” I instantly was like “listen there is nothing else we could have done we literally tried to tell you as plainly as possible that it was 30 days, it’s not my fault or the store’s fault you couldn’t be bothered to read it. There’s nothing we can do. Have a good day” she then said she would come back with her sister because “her sister knows target policy and knows what to do” and I was like “if your sister can somehow make your receipt not expired and invalid I’d love to do it for you.” She never did come back with her  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Trying to explain to someone how the return policy was 30 days for electronics and not 90 (she kept swearing it was 90 because she “LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE!”) she was like “how is it my problem that it’s 30 days, no one told me that!” And I was like, “yeah, we did.” And pointed to return by date on her receipt and she goes “YOU REALLY THINK I WOULD EVER READ THAT?” I instantly was like “listen there is nothing else we could have done we literally tried to tell you as plainly as possible that it was 30 days, it’s not my fault or the store’s fault you couldn’t be bothered to read it. There’s nothing we can do. Have a good day” she then said she would come back with her sister because “her sister knows target policy and knows what to do” and I was like “if your sister can somehow make your receipt not expired and invalid I’d love to do it for you.” She never did come back with her  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I had a lady go off on a tirade ovet me not being able to take back an item with an expired return policy. "You should only shop for what clothing you need, when you need it, never shop online, and try EVERYTHING on before you buy it!!!!!"
...she was returning something from electronics.
Lmao.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Trying to explain to someone how the return policy was 30 days for electronics and not 90 (she kept swearing it was 90 because she “LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE!”) she was like “how is it my problem that it’s 30 days, no one told me that!” And I was like, “yeah, we did.” And pointed to return by date on her receipt and she goes “YOU REALLY THINK I WOULD EVER READ THAT?” I instantly was like “listen there is nothing else we could have done we literally tried to tell you as plainly as possible that it was 30 days, it’s not my fault or the store’s fault you couldn’t be bothered to read it. There’s nothing we can do. Have a good day” she then said she would come back with her sister because “her sister knows target policy and knows what to do” and I was like “if your sister can somehow make your receipt not expired and invalid I’d love to do it for you.” She never did come back with her  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Assuming she was telling the truth about her sister, she probably went to her and Sis told her you are right.


----------



## LearningTree (May 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol one time I had a guest who was like you need to make that more clear and put it on the receipt... So I showed her on the receipt and she left to complain to corporate



I once had a guest point at the return policy listed on the gift receipt at the bottom of his regular receipt and insist the return policy for his electronics was 90 days. I took him back to the top and pointed to the modified return policy listed directly beneath the line item. His response? "Well I didn't read that, you need to make it more clear". Yeah ok buddy.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

To all of those guests: the bathroom isn't behind guest services. It has never been behind guest services... please stop b-lining back there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2018)

Had a guest today inform me I was “losing a sale” by not completing her invalid price match. 

Like ok Susan look around we got 6 other registers open all completing sales we don’t need yours


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

Ma'am the only time we close at midnight is during the holidays.
No, like, Christmas/Hanukkah...THOSE holidays... not EVERY holiday. No, its not just Christmas, it's during Hanukkah, too. Actually Hanukkah does matter, I'm Jewish, Ma'am.
Anyway, I'm going to need an override to process a return this big. Yes, even if you do have receipts for all of them.
Except for this top which isn't on any of your receipts. Yes, I'm positive. (No, the DPCI hasn't changed.) Yea and THAT shirt was bought during a buy one, get one 50% off promo. You get half of what you paid for both, total, back, instead of the full 11.99 for this one shirt, because of the way the system is set up. Roll your eyes until they fall out of your head. You're the one that hoarded almost a grand worth of returns until a few days before the oldest receipt expired, and came in single digit minutes before store close.

Who has that kind of money just laying around?!


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Trying to explain to someone how the return policy was 30 days for electronics and not 90 (she kept swearing it was 90 because she “LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE!”) she was like “how is it my problem that it’s 30 days, no one told me that!” And I was like, “yeah, we did.” And pointed to return by date on her receipt and she goes “YOU REALLY THINK I WOULD EVER READ THAT?” I instantly was like “listen there is nothing else we could have done we literally tried to tell you as plainly as possible that it was 30 days, it’s not my fault or the store’s fault you couldn’t be bothered to read it. There’s nothing we can do. Have a good day” she then said she would come back with her sister because “her sister knows target policy and knows what to do” and I was like “if your sister can somehow make your receipt not expired and invalid I’d love to do it for you.” She never did come back with her  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I tell everyone who checks out at Electronics the return policy, I always remind every guest


----------



## can't touch this (May 13, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> I can't believe you had the audacity to claim racism...



No worries brah. I've learned that 99.8% of the time, the people who drop the "R" word don't really think you are being prejudiced. What's really happening is that they expect you or your manager to get spooked enough to bend or break company policy for them, or get free shit, or both. In other words they're scammers playing the guilt angle. I've seen it happen millions of times...only winning move is not to play.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> No worries brah. I've learned that 99.8% of the time, the people who drop the "R" word don't really think you are being prejudiced. What's really happening is that they expect you or your manager to get spooked enough to bend or break company policy for them, or get free shit, or both. In other words they're scammers playing the guilt angle. I've seen it happen millions of times...only winning move is not to play.


Yep. Had a customer accuse me of being racist once because I wouldn’t allow her to return medication that had been picked up 3 days prior. Told her it had nothing to do with her race, it’s the law in my state. Wanted to speak to the pharmacist (who was on lunch.) Went and got the pharmacist, who happens to be the same race as the customer. She denied the return as well.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 15, 2018)

Had a guest who wanted to purchase something online so I start using the MyCheckout device to do it.  Ask her for her email.  She doesn't have one.  Doesn't understand why she needs an email.  I explain it's how we send confirmation, when your order ships, when it arrives, and your receipt.  Asks if we can just call her when the item arrives.  I tell her we cannot.  Offer to help her create an email real quick on her smart phone.  Asks if I can use my email instead.  I tell her no, I cannot use my personal email for her sensitive information.  Sorry ma'am, but if you're unwilling to create an email to order something that's only available online then no, I cannot help you.  Have a nice day.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 15, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> Had a guest who wanted to purchase something online so I start using the MyCheckout device to do it. Ask her for her email. She doesn't have one. Doesn't understand why she needs an email. I explain it's how we send confirmation, when your order ships, when it arrives, and your receipt. Asks if we can just call her when the item arrives. I tell her we cannot. Offer to help her create an email real quick on her smart phone. Asks if I can use my email instead. I tell her no, I cannot use my personal email for her sensitive information. Sorry ma'am, but if you're unwilling to create an email to order something that's only available online then no, I cannot help you. Have a nice day.



at my store, we use our ETL-GE's Target.com email for myCheckout guests who don't have an email address (literally only happened once) and just write down the confirmation number and Target.com phone number if they have any problems


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> at my store, we use our ETL-GE's Target.com email for myCheckout guests who don't have an email address (literally only happened once) and just write down the confirmation number and Target.com phone number if they have any problems



That's actually a really good idea.  I'll definitely need to bring it up to my GSTL and see what they say.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (May 16, 2018)

TTOG in the fitting room who dumped a huge pile of inside out clothing and empty hangers in my cart, laughed and said: "I'm sorry, don't hate me." My job required me to smile at that inconsiderate comment. But for the record, I didn't actually think it was funny. You're not forgiven, and I do hate you. Please leave.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2018)

Who in the second decade of the 21st century doesn't have an email address?  I could see someone not wanting to give it out due to spam and non-spam advertising.  Especially since Target.com emails me advertisements every single day without fail, and sometimes twice a day.  But not have one?  And assisting by offering the store email, that's like slipping meth to an addict.  My 82 year old grandmother uses email, text, and FB daily, so no excuses for anyone else.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 16, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Who in the second decade of the 21st century doesn't have an email address?  I could see someone not wanting to give it out due to spam and non-spam advertising.  Especially since Target.com emails me advertisements every single day without fail, and sometimes twice a day.  But not have one?  And assisting by offering the store email, that's like slipping meth to an addict.  My 82 year old grandmother uses email, text, and FB daily, so no excuses for anyone else.



Your 82 year old grandma didn't cuss you up one side and down the other like the 70-ish year old man whom I asked if he wanted a red card.
He doesnt do that technology shit, doesn't do email, doesn't do text message, doesn't even have a smart phone.
So there's that.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 17, 2018)

TTOG: You can tell me your life story THREE TIMES and I still can't do anything beyond a return or exchange.

You ordered it online. You had it shipped to a nearby store. I can return it here, or exchange it, but that's it. You're going to have to call the 800 number for online order support....sure, I'll listen a fourth time.


----------



## Leo47 (May 17, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: You can tell me your life story THREE TIMES and I still can't do anything beyond a return or exchange.
> 
> You ordered it online. You had it shipped to a nearby store. I can return it here, or exchange it, but that's it. You're going to have to call the 800 number for online order support....sure, I'll listen a fourth time.


What were they wanting?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 17, 2018)

Sounds like they wanted the online order fairy to magically change it to a different product that is also online only.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 17, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> What were they wanting?



The product. Lol.
But she wasn't happy with the quality of what she received in her order. Which is absolutely legit and understandable. The quality, and/or state some online orders arrive in is jaw-dropping.
She called during a lull a few nights ago.
She bought us out of something. Made a special trip to another store and bought one more. Got that one home and realized it had been washed and shrunk. So, she  made that trip again, returned that one, decided the others in that store were also washed... drove home, and ordered one from online. When that one arrived there was no receipt with it, and, you guessed it, it had been washed and shrunk. Per her, the packaging of ours was different from the one she bought at the other store, and the one she ordered online. I'm sure she's probably not wrong. Picture is the same, just no plastic wrap or whatever is around one that hasn't been opened yet.
I told her we could exchange it, or return it for a refund, and she told me we were out of stock, and no one knew when we were getting more in, and that she didn't get a receipt with it... because she spoke to someone (????? When? I don't know...) and they said she'd get a receipt after everything "processed." (????? Do we need a sacrifice a chicken to get receipts with orders now?) I tried to tell her the receipt would probably be emailed to her ... and she cut me off mid sentence and went into the story again.

I think she ordered a "ship from store" ... because she's adamant that it was packaged identical to the ones at the other store.
Edit: and that other store was defaulted as her Store, for whatever reason.

Each time she told me something new, I asked her to verify something, or determined something, she would tell me the story all over again. I don't know how many times we went through it.

So, I gave her the online order support 800 number. They'll be able to tell her what went wrong, and how to fix it. They'll have order history, receipts, DPCI (which she wouldn't give me when I asked for it, she would just launch into the story again), everything she'll need to get it handled.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 17, 2018)

If you mean clothing, I have a very hard time believing that every item was washed and shrunk.  If it was clothing, she just got bigger.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 17, 2018)

I doubt any of it was washed & shrunk, but it could very well have been from a different manufacturer or different batch.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 17, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> If you mean clothing, I have a very hard time believing that every item was washed and shrunk.  If it was clothing, she just got bigger.


Wasn't clothing.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 17, 2018)

TTOG: You can dead-lift 350 pounds? Great. Dude. Stop looking me up and down.
Oh. Magnum condoms don't fit you? That's nice... please take a step back away from me.
You have millions of dollars? Why do you shop at target? Go away please.
If I was your girlfriend I wouldn't be allowed to have a job because you're a possessive guy and you would want me all to yourself? Creepy. Well you were creepy from the start, but, that's creepy.
You usually shop at YOUR costco which is in the snooty, I mean rich, part of town, but you were in the area? That's nice.
You own a successful business? So do drug dealers that haven't been caught yet. No motherf***er I don't want your business card. Yup, that's going in the garbage. Where's my hand sanitizer?
No I haven't seen you around.
You've seen me? Oh? Where? Oh, it doesn't matter?... Just matters you've never seen me out with a man?
Bro I work, run and sleep. That's my life. I haven't been out in months. I'm a recluse like that. Plus, I don't really run with your.. crowd.
You keep mentioning "your costco" ... yea the one that sells bottles of Dom, and Dom Rose. I'm aware. I've been there before. It's kind of a shitty Costco. Mine is cleaner, bigger, and friendlier. Like a lot of guys I could go to dinner with right now if I called any one of them up. (Ring a ling ding... judge me. Lol.)

No. I won't go to dinner with you.
My best friend can bench your maximum deadlift, and he saw more combat in Afghanistan than anyone else I know. Hes a very angry man that will pick up the phone no matter what time it is, and doesn't let me date. Let alone socialize with creepy losers. He's like a big brother... but I can think he's hot and it's not gross.

Oh, hey, this is our AP. He doesn't like creepy dudes. You're a creepy dude.

Bye.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 18, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> The product. Lol.
> But she wasn't happy with the quality of what she received in her order. Which is absolutely legit and understandable. The quality, and/or state some online orders arrive in is jaw-dropping.
> She called during a lull a few nights ago.
> She bought us out of something. Made a special trip to another store and bought one more. Got that one home and realized it had been washed and shrunk. So, she  made that trip again, returned that one, decided the others in that store were also washed... drove home, and ordered one from online. When that one arrived there was no receipt with it, and, you guessed it, it had been washed and shrunk. Per her, the packaging of ours was different from the one she bought at the other store, and the one she ordered online. I'm sure she's probably not wrong. Picture is the same, just no plastic wrap or whatever is around one that hasn't been opened yet.
> ...



Even if there is a receipt included it doesn't mean that barcode will work. Had two receipts that did not work for me yesterday.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 18, 2018)

To that one guest:

No Ma'am, I cannot look up how much you have on your prepaid gift card, you'll have to either call the number I can give you or find the balance online.
Oh, you don't want to do it yourself you want me to do it?  Well I don't have any other guests right now so let me help you (I'm good that way).
Yes I know it's taking a while to do this, it's an automated system and I'm trying to listen to you and type in these numbers at the same time.  Oh sorry, I hit the wrong button.  Let me start over.
Okay the balances on these cards are this and this.  Oh you already had that written down but you wanted to be sure?  Well thank you for wasting my time, it's not like I have a million other things I can be doing instead.
Yes Ma'am, I know it's a long process.  Yes Ma'am I know it's inconvenient. No Ma'am, I cannot change the way the cards are handled.  No Ma'am, I have no say when it comes to corporate decisions.  Sorry Ma'am that I ruined your day.  I sincerely apologize for that.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 18, 2018)

Next time say "Due to account and financial security I cannot call on your behalf."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 18, 2018)

TTOG: No, I’m sorry, I can’t come help you find that item, I’m the only one on the pharmacy right now.....I’m sorry you’re “in a hurry,” but I can’t leave the pharmacy...It should be down that aisle, on the left side, about half way down....no, the other side....yes, right there....the bottom shelf....no, I don’t know if there are more in the back, you’ll have to ask a Target team member....no, I’m not a Target team member, I’m a CVS employee....no, I’m sorry, I can’t call someone over.....I’m sorry that box is all banged up, but you’ll have to find a target employee....yes, I realize you’re in a hurry, but I really can’t help you....sorry, I have to answer the phone....


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 19, 2018)

TTOG: I'm Sorry, I Can't process your return. System rejected it. Two week return policy... Right there on the receipt!
Maybe no one you know reads receipts, including you, but, I would start if it were me...Because that's where our return policy is located.
Trust me, they're not going to fire me lmao. 
Honestly, you can passively-aggressively threaten me all you want. Doesn't bother me any. You're shit at it anyway...
Lol. Silly willy guestie westie!


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 19, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Even if there is a receipt included it doesn't mean that barcode will work. Had two receipts that did not work for me yesterday.



orders that shipped from May 2018 onward should* not have this problem

*according to the POS team at HQ


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> orders that shipped from May 2018 onward should* not have this problem
> 
> *according to the POS team at HQ


Yes, I saw that too on the POS Known Issues and Fixes. what did they change to make it work?


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2018)

TTOG: You came up & started rattling off your long-ass order without taking a breath then asked me if I 'got it all' when I hit total?
Bitch, I write cups faster than you can blather & had all five of your drinks, three pastries & 2 sandwiches in a bag & on a tray while you were still fumbling with your app.
*blows the smoke off my sharpie


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 20, 2018)

TT(2)G: people, please keep better track of your children, especially now that it’s summer and you have more time to shop with them.  Your children were soft spoken but told you where they were going before leaving your side.  Two code yellows in one day from your family is more than enough.  Apparently you just don’t listen when your kids talk.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 20, 2018)

TEveryG that has attempted to drink from our non-working water fountain: There's  a reason we have it closed off. Why you continue to duck under the stantion to be greeted by A. Air or B. A projectile squirt in the face and then say "Well that doesn't work" is beyond me.

TTMultipleG complaining about the bathrooms and getting pissed when we tell you you have to go outside to use them: Sorry for trying to improve your shopping experience . That's just how it is until they're completed. Stop acting like the world is on fire because you have to pee in an outhouse. Maybe if you didn't cart around a venti Starbucks beverage, you wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 21, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: You can dead-lift 350 pounds? Great. Dude. Stop looking me up and down.
> Oh. Magnum condoms don't fit you? That's nice... please take a step back away from me.
> You have millions of dollars? Why do you shop at target? Go away please.
> If I was your girlfriend I wouldn't be allowed to have a job because you're a possessive guy and you would want me all to yourself? Creepy. Well you were creepy from the start, but, that's creepy.
> ...



EW.  This creep is way beyond hand-sanitizer.  This is like full-body, anti-bacterial, bleach, sterilization ..... ala Silkwood, kind-of sanitizer.  Twice even.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> EW.  This creep is way beyond hand-sanitizer.  This is like full-body, anti-bacterial, bleach, sterilization ..... ala Silkwood, kind-of sanitizer.  Twice even.



Legit went home and scrubbed with steel wool and bleach.

Funny thing is, I was off that day. I was at work buying groceries. I was in jeans, a Metallica concert tee shirt, and sneakers. I hadn't even brushed my hair that day. It was wadded up on the top of my head. No makeup. Zilch. None.
This guy was the beer-guzzling body builder. He had the big beer belly, plumber's crack, and biceps. Weighed somewhere in the 200s according to him.

AP recognized me, and saw the look on my face. Dah dah dah DAH! AP TO THE RESCUE! Omfg.
And the guy kept mentioning "his gym" too. He was the kind of guy that would drive around and look for a place to get a free workout by being buddy-buddy with the owners for a while, or manipulating the staff with that "oh man I'm great friends with the owner" bullshit.
His successful business? Landscaping.
Thought he'd come up and talk to me because he'd just gotten over his broken heart after his hot and heavy girlfriend of 3 weeks left him while he wasin the ICU fighting for his life after a motorcycle crash left him almost dead.
Which was the relationship he had right after the three month one with the chick that worked at Dillard's, that left him for some "peuny douche that doesn't even lift."
Guess she had a job so she could have her own money, and friends, despite him telling her she didn't have to... because he's a millionaire that would give her an allowance and take her out so they could have fun... and also a controlling, possessive douche bag that can't allow any woman he's "seeing" to talk to anyone else, let alone another man.
Can't imagine why she left him. Assuming she was ever exclusive with him.

I never thought to hit on someone buying chicken breast and a bag of broccoli and cauliflower before. From personal experience, though, I probably won't ever do it myself. Yucko.
Shout out to our AP. You da REAL MVP bro.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

I left out the part about him offering to pay my boss, whom apparently he knows despite telling him I work for a company that doesn't exist (he did landscaping for him at his private residence...??), to fire me ... because if I was his girl he would want me all to himself, and he knows my boss could use the money these days.

This guy, I tell you what.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

TTOG: Sorry, but you have to go up front to purchase the Plan B. We have no way to open the box because Target won’t give us the tool needed to do so. No, we aren’t Target, we are CVS (as evidenced by the multitude of signage indicating such.) No, I can’t take it up front and get it opened for you, then bring it back and ring you out as I’m extremely busy. I don’t care that you don’t want to have to “walk through the store carrying it.” You’re AT LEAST 30 years old, if you’re that damn embarrassed to be buying Plan B, maybe you should think about making better choices!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

For any impressionable gentleman (and I guess lady) reading this right now: none of that ticked my interest. Don't ever go there with someone. Promise me.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 21, 2018)

Yep..... now I need a shower !


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Legit went home and scrubbed with steel wool and bleach.
> 
> Funny thing is, I was off that day. I was at work buying groceries. I was in jeans, a Metallica concert tee shirt, and sneakers. I hadn't even brushed my hair that day. It was wadded up on the top of my head. No makeup. Zilch. None.
> This guy was the beer-guzzling body builder. He had the big beer belly, plumber's crack, and biceps. Weighed somewhere in the 200s according to him.
> ...


WOW! He has no shame in his game does he? It amazes me that there are guys who honestly think women find that attractive


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Yep..... now I need a shower !


Me too.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> WOW! He has no shame in his game does he? It amazes me that there are guys who honestly think women find that attractive



Wasn't he simply simply precious? My mind races with the possibility of what can never be... since I gave the card to AP and told him to do whatever he wanted with it. Gag.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Wasn't he simply simply precious? My mind races with the possibility of what can never be... since I gave the card to AP and told him to do whatever he wanted with it. Gag.


Can’t believe you weren’t jumping at the chance to date him. If I weren’t already married, I’d snatch him up in a heartbeat 

Similarly, I had a guy at pharmacy hit on me AFTER commenting on my wedding ring. He was picking up Cialis.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 21, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Can’t believe you weren’t jumping at the chance to date him. If I weren’t already married, I’d snatch him up in a heartbeat
> 
> Similarly, I had a guy at pharmacy hit on me AFTER commenting on my wedding ring. He was picking up Cialis.


Hitting on your pharmacist is a bold move


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Can’t believe you weren’t jumping at the chance to date him. If I weren’t already married, I’d snatch him up in a heartbeat
> 
> Similarly, I had a guy at pharmacy hit on me AFTER commenting on my wedding ring. He was picking up Cialis.



Sweet Jesus, ok you want to talk about no shame? I'm not married, and I don't wear a ring... but damn.

And honestly I didn't get the "infantryman or Special Forces" vibe off of him. If you're not an operator I'm kind of bossy. Lol.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2018)

I'm suddenly very glad that the men who have hit on me understood "Sorry I'm married" meant go away.


----------



## Times Up (May 21, 2018)

TTOG:  It was nice to see a guy awkwardly making the Plan B purchase at the front end.  Hopefully your partner is in agreement with the need for your purchase.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 21, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> TTOG:  It was nice to see a guy awkwardly making the Plan B purchase at the front end.  Hopefully your partner is in agreement with the need for your purchase.



Legit made the guy pay for mine the time I took it, too. And he drove us there. And he bought dinner.
I didn't even need it, I was a week out of my period. I had ovulated over a week prior.
So, yeah, he paid for everything, and then some.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (May 21, 2018)

To the one guest who left a used dirty diaper in the shoe department on one of the seating area benches:


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 21, 2018)

Serah said:


> To the one guest who left a used dirty diaper in the shoe department on one of the seating area benches:



Are people just lacking the "little voice in the back of their mind" that reminds them to be decent and responsible?


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Are people just lacking the "little voice in the back of their mind" that reminds them to be decent and responsible?


Or they're listening to the _wrong_ voices in their head.


----------



## lovecats (May 22, 2018)

Serah said:


> To the one guest who left a used dirty diaper in the shoe department on one of the seating area benches:


I've mentioned on here before about the guest that left the USED condom behind some glassware.  It was there for awhile because nobody wanted to touch it.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 22, 2018)

Serah said:


> To the one guest who left a used dirty diaper in the shoe department on one of the seating area benches:


Lmaooooo
I crie erry tiem.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 22, 2018)

lovecats said:


> I've mentioned on here before about the guest that left the USED condom behind some glassware.  It was there for awhile because nobody wanted to touch it.


Oh jfhc hell no eff that. Nope.
F$#&.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 22, 2018)

.


redeye58 said:


> Or they're listening to the _wrong_ voices in their head.


... you aren't *supposed* to listen to those voices?


----------



## WestLoggy (May 22, 2018)

TTOG today ... visually impaired older fellow.  Walks up to me as I'm working a pog rev ... I know you're busy but would you mind helping me with something kinda quick?  I have a bit of trouble with my eyesight and I think you're probably the one that moved the plastic bowls and such around. <smiles real big>  Me:  Yeah that would prolly be me ... you know ... just to keep you on your toes!  <chucklez and corny stuff>

Helped the guy out with finding flatware, plastic dishes and drinkware.  I looked at him for a moment as he was holding the black plastic salad plates.  Would the white version be a better color for you ... you know ... visually?  Yes, it would!  <more smilez>  They're a bit cheaper too.  <corny jokes about paying extra for plastic dyes, etc>  Helped him with a few kitchen gadgets then asked if he was outfitting a new kitchen or something.

He looks at me a little watery-eyed and tells me this is first time in 5 years he's been able to live on his own since his eyesight deteriorated and he's "just over the moon with excitement" - just got into an apartment a couple blocks away.  We chatted about that a bit then I walked him to the service call buttons and demonstrated their use. Also showed him the service phones on the red poles "just pick it up and wait for an answer".  Also suggested he stop by Guest Services on his way in and we would find someone to assist him if he ever needs it.

Showed him the trick to aligning the gray carts onto the cart escalator so he wouldn't have to fuss with it too much.  <more thanx and smilez>  Introduced himself to me and gave genuine thanks for the assistance.  As he was leaving ... "go move everything else around just to p*ss us all off, now!" <smilez and chucklez and a wave>

Pretty cornball stuff but it's this type of guest that makes a craptastic/worst day of the month/everything going wrong all day/punting by the crappy ETL type of day end on a good note. It kinda washed it all away and left me with a smile.  The guy's gone through h*ll but he's doing well ... and his good spirits is contagious.

This ^ is why I keep this part-time gig.

Thanks, fella. You made my day. Really.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 22, 2018)

That is so sweet.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 22, 2018)

(Virtual Huddle)

I'd like to recognize @WestLoggy for some truly amazing service!  Not only did WestLoggy assist the Guest w/ their merchandise needs, they made the Guest feel comfortable and reassured by showing them the steps to ease their shopping experience.  WestLoggy, I think your sensitivity toward your Guest was admirable..... you made a completely genuine connection.   Your Guest will undoubtedly remember you and the way you made them feel safe, secure and welcomed.  Kudos to you !


----------



## GoodyNN (May 22, 2018)

Kudos to @WestLoggy!


----------



## WestLoggy (May 22, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> (Virtual Huddle)
> 
> I'd like to recognize @WestLoggy for some truly amazing service!  Not only did WestLoggy assist the Guest w/ their merchandise needs, they made the Guest feel comfortable and reassured by showing them the steps to ease their shopping experience.  WestLoggy, I think your sensitivity toward your Guest was admirable..... you made a completely genuine connection.   Your Guest will undoubtedly remember you and the way you made them feel safe, secure and welcomed.  Kudos to you !


Virtual Blush


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 23, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: No, I’m sorry, I can’t come help you find that item, I’m the only one on the pharmacy right now.....I’m sorry you’re “in a hurry,” but I can’t leave the pharmacy...It should be down that aisle, on the left side, about half way down....no, the other side....yes, right there....the bottom shelf....no, I don’t know if there are more in the back, you’ll have to ask a Target team member....no, I’m not a Target team member, I’m a CVS employee....no, I’m sorry, I can’t call someone over.....I’m sorry that box is all banged up, but you’ll have to find a target employee....yes, I realize you’re in a hurry, but I really can’t help you....sorry, I have to answer the phone....



Oh okay. I see how it is now. And I guess the Starbucks baristas can't come out from hiding and caffeine crafting mixology to personally show me where the spring mix salad is even though I could have plucked the very same thing from the dandelion stems in my backyard before I left my abode to come to Spot and the baristas are RIGHT THERE next to all the flippin' produce anyway. Okay. Ok? OKAY!


Tee hee ha ha. Hashtag first world problemos.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2018)

ManMythMachine said:


> Oh okay. I see how it is now. And I guess the Starbucks baristas can't come out from hiding and caffeine crafting mixology to personally show me where the spring mix salad is even though I could have plucked the very same thing from the dandelion stems in my backyard before I left my abode to come to Spot and the baristas are RIGHT THERE next to all the flippin' produce anyway. Okay. Ok? OKAY!
> 
> 
> Tee hee ha ha. Hashtag first world problemos.


I don’t know if the Starbucks baristas come out or not, but I can guarantee they’re not leaving over $1million of medication unattended if they do.


----------



## Lilith (May 23, 2018)

TTOG: Thank you for not thinking my job is insignificant.

I'm zoning my area and doing left over truck from the morning when I see a guest with 3  girls ranging from maybe 6 y/o to 1. They were shopping for a birthday present for their babysitter and the older little girl looks at her mom and says "mommy, when I grow up I want to work at target too!"
Mother: "That would make mommy so happy!"
Little girl to me: "you going to be seeing me a lot" and smiles big.

That interaction really made my day and actually made me enjoy my closing shift.

 To those older guests telling me to go back to school. Sure! I'll go back to school, but you can pay for it since you're so concerned about my (a strangers) education.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 23, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> I don’t know if the Starbucks baristas come out or not, but I can guarantee they’re not leaving over $1million of medication unattended if they do.


Hey that frap is priceless in terms of my pleasure.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 23, 2018)

ManMythMachine said:


> Hey that frap is priceless in terms of my pleasure.


Yeah, but the street value of what PharmaQueen leaves unguarded could possibly buy you your own franchise, which means unlimited frappuccinos.  So.....which one more valuable?


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 23, 2018)

Maybe they could issue her a laser pointer or store maps to hand out to guests looking for something since she is glued to her post? Like a help desk at Disney! 

Excuse me, but where is 'It's a Small World?'

"That would be in your pants, Sir."

UNCALLED FOR!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 23, 2018)

Laser pointer could work.....as long as they are crazy cat ladies (and gentlemen).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 23, 2018)

ManMythMachine said:


> Hey that frap is priceless in terms of my pleasure.


You so right


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 24, 2018)

TTOelderlyGentlemanG: wearing the "too fast and too furious" shirt and "Veteran" hat, motoring around the store on one of the electric carts, hitting on all the female staff. "You've got a girlfriend in every zip code and a rolling stone catches no moss! Ciao, Bella." You can come back and flirt with us any time. You are precious and you made our nights. 

He was so funny. So flirty and charming and well spoken. Way, way too cute for his own good.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 24, 2018)

TTOGs: you two both came in alone, and you both made my life exponentially harder, but I can't remember how now. I think in an attempt to preserve my sanity my subconscious has started to dump negative experiences. One can only hope.

Anyway I hope you both spill coffee all over your desk today. Or something equally as day-ruining, but not life-changingly, bad.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 24, 2018)

ManMythMachine said:


> Oh okay. I see how it is now. And I guess the Starbucks baristas can't come out from hiding and caffeine crafting mixology to personally show me where the spring mix salad is even though I could have plucked the very same thing from the dandelion stems in my backyard before I left my abode to come to Spot and the baristas are RIGHT THERE next to all the flippin' produce anyway. Okay. Ok? OKAY!
> 
> 
> Tee hee ha ha. Hashtag first world problemos.


Most of our baristas don't work any other work center, and have no idea how to use a MyDevice.
Go pick up the phone in that block and wait for Guest Service to pick up. There's someone in market that'll help you.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 24, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Most of our baristas don't work any other work center, and have no idea how to use a MyDevice.
> Go pick up the phone in that block and wait for Guest Service to pick up. There's someone in market that'll help you.



but how do they do the order then??

Starbucks at my store is the best of the best imo


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> but how do they do the order then??
> 
> Starbucks at my store is the best of the best imo



The order? We have dinosaur POS/cash registers, and our team lead does the ordering.


----------



## Leo47 (May 24, 2018)

As seen on r/target


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 24, 2018)

TTOG: your kiddo made my day when they said “those are big ouchies on your arms, do you want me to blow them a kiss?” when they saw my arms were sunburned.  If your kid’s that thoughtful at 3, you’re doing a great job parenting.


----------



## Lilith (May 25, 2018)

TTOG in SL Talking loudly into your phone: thank you for inadvertently telling me about your friend bachelorette party in which they hired a female stripper to teacher her some moves, but the strippers bikini looked like it was for a 7 year old.

I love the things I hear. 

TTOG looking for feminine wash: I really don't care about helping you find it at all. We all get itchy down there. Womens hormones fluctuate INSANELY so I'm not judging. Just please don't call it women's wash, my first instinct is the body wash about 7-10 ailes away frome the vagisile. You're an adult, I'm an adult, you're a woman, I'm a woman, it's really okay I promise, I just finished helping one of our GSA's over here and I have zero care. I hope it soothed your vag itch though

TTOG: when I asked if you needed help and you responded "yes, but I don't remember what it's called" thank you for perfectly telling me what the product you're looking for DOES rather than trying to describe what it looked like. You're a hero. I hope the orajel helped with your cold sore.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 25, 2018)

Lilith said:


> TTOG: when I asked if you needed help and you responded "yes, but I don't remember what it's called" thank you for perfectly telling me what the product you're looking for DOES rather than trying to describe what it looked like. You're a hero. I hope the orajel helped with your cold sore.


“What are you looking for”
“Oh it’s that thing in the blue box”
“Ah yes sir let me lead you to our blue box section”


----------



## Lilith (May 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “What are you looking for”
> “Oh it’s that thing in the blue box”
> “Ah yes sir let me lead you to our blue box section”


My favorite thing was after I walked him to it and handed it to him he said 
"I don't think this is the right one"
"Oh, I'm sorry sir. All we have right now is the regular orajel and are currently out of the maximum strength one."
"Will it still work?"
"Uhm... Yes sir... It will still work... It's orajel. It'll still numb it. Just apply it to the affected area with your finger or a q tip... It's like a tube, you just squeeze it out."
"Oh! Okay yes! This is the right one! Thank you!"
"You're welcome. Have a good night"
*internally wondering what the f just happened*


----------



## Lilith (May 25, 2018)

I just remembered this one
TTOG: we don't sell alcohol here. Yes, wine is alcohol. Haha you're so funny


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “What are you looking for”
> “Oh it’s that thing in the blue box”
> “Ah yes sir let me lead you to our blue box section”



Talk to any bookstore or library employee--same stories. People are dumb.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2018)

TTOG:  You're the reason people think old people are dicks.  First you raise a fuss because not every piece of clothes on a table has a listed price, since the tag with the barcode has a perforated edge with the price, and yeah people tear them off.  "There ought to be a sign so people know how much they are.  How are we supposed to know?"  Gee, price checker that has a huge sign over it?  Asking a team member?  Then you drive the motorized cart in laps through every aisle in men's basics and loudly complain when there's obstructions.  Yeah, my sorted carts were there, though I nicely moved them....repeatedly.....when you went by.  But to complain about the end caps?  Drive in such a way that you pulled peg hooks off the wall, sending them and the product on them everywhere?  Did you really have to go through every aisle repeatedly, taking every turn there was?  Or did you do it just to complain like old folks like to do?

TTtwoG:  Trust me, when I say you need to step out of the plus size section and go to the normal size section, I'm not blowing smoke up your asses.  Yes, there's a bit of overlap, but plus size is not fitting you right.  Guest #1, celebrate that you are now a size 16 and that you are thriving despite whatever health condition has you doing physical fitness heart and lung rehab by looking at all the pretty stuff that now fits you.  Guest #2, do you really think that being a size 14 means you should be shopping in plus size?  Ha ha ha ha ha.  Get your butt out of here and find someone of your sexual preference to comment on how skinny of a butt it is repeatedly until you listen.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 25, 2018)

TTOG: Fuck you.

And I mean that as in go get fucked. As in fuck off into traffic.

Also its not veteran's day, or even armed forces day (that was last Saturday)... people please stop telling me we should offer a discount to service members this weekend. Memorial day is to honor those we've lost.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “What are you looking for”
> “Oh it’s that thing in the blue box”
> “Ah yes sir let me lead you to our blue box section”





IWishIKnew said:


> Talk to any bookstore or library employee--same stories. People are dumb.



Yep, totally.


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2018)

I was actually asked where all the medium shirts were last week.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 26, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Talk to any bookstore or library employee--same stories. People are dumb.


Or pharmacy...
“I’d like to refill my little white pill...” Half of their meds are “little white pills.”


----------



## NKG (May 26, 2018)

Lilith said:


> TTOG looking for feminine wash: I really don't care about helping you find it at all. We all get itchy down there. Womens hormones fluctuate INSANELY so I'm not judging. Just please don't call it women's wash, my first instinct is the body wash about 7-10 ailes away frome the vagisile. You're an adult, I'm an adult, you're a woman, I'm a woman, it's really okay I promise



I had a guest who kept asking for Replens but I didn't know what it was.  The guest kept asking it was a wash. I'm like body wash? No then gave even more generic descriptions. Finally she was like for a itch for someone like me. I was like oh and took her to the feminine hygiene aisle. I'm like just say feminine wash. I'm not stupid nor care you need it.


----------



## NKG (May 26, 2018)

Ttog- I'm okay with you disturbing me while working on a cosmetic POG but don't then say never mind I'll be back later because you need to pick up your kid. Then stay in the aisle for another 5 minutes to flip through your phone to tell me your wife wants you to pick up Sephora. Wrong place and wasting my time....


----------



## Tessa120 (May 26, 2018)

Lilith said:


> TTOG looking for feminine wash: I really don't care about helping you find it at all. We all get itchy down there. Womens hormones fluctuate INSANELY so I'm not judging. Just please don't call it women's wash, my first instinct is the body wash about 7-10 ailes away frome the vagisile. You're an adult, I'm an adult, you're a woman, I'm a woman, it's really okay I promise, I just finished helping one of our GSA's over here and I have zero care. I hope it soothed your vag itch though





Nokiddiegloves said:


> I had a guest who kept asking for Replens but I didn't know what it was.  The guest kept asking it was a wash. I'm like body wash? No then gave even more generic descriptions. Finally she was like for a itch for someone like me. I was like oh and took her to the feminine hygiene aisle. I'm like just say feminine wash. I'm not stupid nor care you need it.



And there's the problem.  If someone says a brand name, it's not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  If someone says the brand name is a wash, it's not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  But if someone says "feminine wash", it is both the term preferred by the TM when asking for help and yet still not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  How's a guest supposed to win?


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 26, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttog- I'm okay with you disturbing me while working on a cosmetic POG but don't then say never mind I'll be back later because you need to pick up your kid. Then stay in the aisle for another 5 minutes to flip through your phone to tell me your wife wants you to pick up Sephora. Wrong place and wasting my time....


Had a lady swear up and down the cross someone helped her pick out a high end (think Becca, Makeup Forever, ect) self- sharpening eye liner at our store, and became very indignant when we didn't have it.

Lady you're at Target. We're MILES from the nearest Ulta or Sephora. Lol.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 26, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Or pharmacy...
> “I’d like to refill my little white pill...” Half of their meds are “little white pills.”


Most of my meds are little white pills...LOL


----------



## Lilith (May 26, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> And there's the problem.  If someone says a brand name, it's not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  If someone says the brand name is a wash, it's not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  But if someone says "feminine wash", it is both the term preferred by the TM when asking for help and yet still not good enough for the TM to know how to help.  How's a guest supposed to win?


She asked me for women's body wash. What was I supposed to think?


----------



## Noiinteam (May 26, 2018)

TTOG: I pride myself on great guest service. You told me there were no 5t or 4t clothing in that area over there. I knew right away you were going to be fucking annoying. It got so bad I just walked away, sorry not sorry and a big FUCK YOU!!!!!


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 26, 2018)

No we won't price match the other Targets Clearance prices


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 26, 2018)

We had someone ask today if we would price match Ebay.

LOLNO.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2018)

To all those guests: We put dome lids on your cold drinks because we're OUT of flat lids, not because we decided to do something different.
No, it does NOT affect the taste of your drink so telling me "Oh....if I'd known you were out, I'd have gone to the OTHER Starbucks" indicates that you must have ice chips for brains.
IT'S JUST A F**KING LID!!!!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 27, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> No we won't price match the other Targets Clearance prices



Someone wanted me to do that on bullseye's playground stuff the other day.
I almost laughed at her.
I held it together long enough tho, to assure her we didn't, and too explain why we don't have ours on clearance.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (May 27, 2018)

TTOG: Not trying to be the thought police, but I'm pretty sure it's not ok to call the plus sized area the "fat people section", or rant about how Muslims are going to "come into this country and ban bacon from supermarkets".


----------



## TTGOz (May 27, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Trying to explain to someone how the return policy was 30 days for electronics and not 90 (she kept swearing it was 90 because she “LOOKED AT THE WEBSITE!”) she was like “how is it my problem that it’s 30 days, no one told me that!” And I was like, “yeah, we did.” And pointed to return by date on her receipt and she goes “YOU REALLY THINK I WOULD EVER READ THAT?” I instantly was like “listen there is nothing else we could have done we literally tried to tell you as plainly as possible that it was 30 days, it’s not my fault or the store’s fault you couldn’t be bothered to read it. There’s nothing we can do. Have a good day” she then said she would come back with her sister because “her sister knows target policy and knows what to do” and I was like “if your sister can somehow make your receipt not expired and invalid I’d love to do it for you.” She never did come back with her  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



The last time I had someone do that to me I pointed at the signs on each and every single check lane and at guest service saying that returns are guaranteed for 90 days, unless noted otherwise on the receipt.

I forget what it actually says but my store has a billion signs saying any exceptions will be noted on the receipt. That lady just about blew a fuse on me.


----------



## Times Up (May 27, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> The last time I had someone do that to me I pointed at the signs on each and every single check lane and at guest service saying that returns are guaranteed for 90 days, unless noted otherwise on the receipt.



We don't have any signs like that at the check lanes.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 27, 2018)

No signs at our checklanes either. 

We do have signs (which nobody reads) in the airbed section for the exception on those, and I make a point of telling people about that one because nothing prints on the receipt to report the exception.  

I don't recall signs in Electronics, but that exception is specifically mentioned on the FRONT of the receipt under each affected item.

We never got any Hunter, so I don't know if the 14-day exclusion printed on the receipts.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 27, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> No signs at our checklanes either.
> 
> We do have signs (which nobody reads) in the airbed section for the exception on those, and I make a point of telling people about that one because nothing prints on the receipt to report the exception.
> 
> ...


It did. A lot on nimrods still attempted returns way aftervthe 14 days.


----------



## TTGOz (May 27, 2018)

Oh damn, I thought that just came standard. Every single lane, 24 check lanes, has a sticker on the back board on the side of the POS that has a check policy and return policy, and then at Guest Service it's like half of the wall above where ESIM and shit goes that has the return policy conspicuously placed so everyone can see it. People still freak the fuck out still when they can't return an item when the item has a shorter return period...


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 27, 2018)

TTOG: I told you when you called at 9:56 that I would put your item on hold through tomorrow night because you said you lived about 10 minutes away and I informed you the store closes at 10, and you said you wouldn’t be mad if you got here and the store was closed but insisted on trying to make it here anyways.  And then you called right at 10 to ask the store to stay open long enough for you to pick up your stupid sensor tonight because you couldn’t get there by 10 but maybe by 10:05.  So I, the LOD (who shouldn’t have agreed to stay open because I told him the backstory) and the guest services team had to stay later and wait to close the registers because you couldn’t just wait until the morning like any sensible person would.  You are entitled and need to learn the world doesn’t revolve around you and you can’t just inconvenience people because of your own impatience.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 27, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> TTOG: Not trying to be the thought police, but I'm pretty sure it's not ok to call the plus sized area the "fat people section", or rant about how Muslims are going to "come into this country and ban bacon from supermarkets".


Chubby Jewish girl, here, eating m&ms in bed (naked) and texting her Muslim friend/coworker about the alternatives to pork ribs that one could serve on Memorial Day (she's hardly devout, she prays, but she kinda eats what she wants. We just talk about stuff like that.)

TTOG mentioned above: Yea stick that in your diet 7up and vodka suck it, bitch.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 27, 2018)

TThoseGuests: thank you all of you, for being so beautifully normal and kind today.
Like, no one was in a bad mood

Wtf.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 27, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TThoseGuests: thank you all of you, for being so beautifully normal and kind today.
> Like, no one was in a bad mood
> 
> Wtf.



I gotta say, I've noted before that our guests are remarkably pleasant to interact with, as a whole, and the remodel seems to have brought out all the patience even more than normal. Yeah, they still leave shit everywhere and steal stuff and leave trash and Starbucks cups everywhere, but at least they're nice about it.

I mean, it is MN, so they might be slagging us on surveys and bitching to corporate every 5 seconds, but since we're crushing sales this month I'm guessing they're not finding it too bad overall.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 28, 2018)

Ttog

You had the Softlines team come looking for me last time you were here all because you wanted me to ring out your DVD out at the boat, go up front and wait overthere  if you don't see anyone at the boat, I'm doing other things and I thought you needed for something to be unlocked, and you decided to come back today and you HAD to ask if anyone was up at the boat to ring out another DVD of yours, I'm not electronics today, and you got all pissy when I told you I don't know who's up there


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 28, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> We had someone ask today if we would price match Ebay.
> 
> LOLNO.


I get that A LOT!!!


----------



## Sneakerfreak (May 28, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Chubby Jewish girl, here, eating m&ms in bed (naked) and texting her Muslim friend/coworker about the alternatives to pork ribs that one could serve on Memorial Day (she's hardly devout, she prays, but she kinda eats what she wants. We just talk about stuff like that.)
> 
> TTOG mentioned above: Yea stick that in your diet 7up and vodka suck it, bitch.



I don't even know why the guest told me that. I may not be plus sized or Muslim,  but I'm an ethnic minority, and I'm sure she has some opinions on my racial group that I wouldn't like.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: I told you when you called at 9:56 that I would put your item on hold through tomorrow night because you said you lived about 10 minutes away and I informed you the store closes at 10, and you said you wouldn’t be mad if you got here and the store was closed but insisted on trying to make it here anyways.  And then you called right at 10 to ask the store to stay open long enough for you to pick up your stupid sensor tonight because you couldn’t get there by 10 but maybe by 10:05.  So I, the LOD (who shouldn’t have agreed to stay open because I told him the backstory) and the guest services team had to stay later and wait to close the registers because you couldn’t just wait until the morning like any sensible person would.  You are entitled and need to learn the world doesn’t revolve around you and you can’t just inconvenience people because of your own impatience.


Lol I wouldn’t have even told the LOD. I’d would’ve just said no


----------



## Noiinteam (May 28, 2018)

TTOG: No the slushies are not free.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: No the slushies are not free.


LMAO. Your poor soul.
Or what's left of it.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: No the slushies are not free.


Omg, where do people even get ideas like these?
Have they never been in public their whole life..


----------



## Pikachu Libre (May 28, 2018)

I'm just gonna leave this here. This is how I found it.


----------



## NKG (May 29, 2018)

Dear ratched guest who left their fake nails on my beauty fixtures,

You can come clam them because that is extremely nasty. I hope you stole a new pack and not walked around with what I assume is disfigured finger nails.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 29, 2018)

To Those Teens:  Where the fuck are your parents. Your fucking smoke bombs ruined about 8 ceiling tiles, and countless brand new air filters that just got put in. I hope your parents smack the shit out you for this stupid shit.


----------



## Logo (May 29, 2018)

Excuse me, I told you that we do not carry that cereal please do not encroach on my personal space and touch my device to scroll up and down. 
So rude!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2018)

Logo said:


> Excuse me, I told you that we do not carry that cereal please do not encroach on my personal space and touch my device to scroll up and down.
> So rude!!


I NEVER hold my device in a way that implies a guest can or should touch it. I use it but never show the screen to a guest.


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2018)

TTOG: Look in the pastry/sandwich display case; LOOK!!!!!
What is in there is what we carry.
You asked me about 3-4 items we NEVER carried/items that were dropped long ago but you stood right in FRONT of the display & couldn't get a f**king clue?!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 30, 2018)

TTOG: I really wish I could tell you to take your funny money and shove it where the sun doesn’t shine.  You’ve been a asshole to our Food Ave TM every time he calls our GSTL because your $100 bills you try to break by buying pizza get flagged by the marker we’re required to test anything $20 or larger with.   You yelled at him for not accepting a wet $100 bill because there wasn’t enough in the till to break it, claiming it was your only money and had fallen in a pool earlier (even if you hadn’t tried to use funny money before, I wouldn’t blame him for refusing to accept a soggy bill, and strongly suspect you dampened it so he couldn’t test the ink).  Then, you brought the pizza (which there’s no barcode on for the main registers to sell) over to my normal checklane, thinking you’d found a way around him.  I tried to tell you I couldn’t sell the pizza because there’s no barcode, and you flipped out and swore in front of at least 5 children, about how we just apparently can’t break hundreds and how it’s the third restaurant you’ve tried today with no luck before storming out leaving your pizza on the belt, which had to be thrown away because you can’t reshop Pizza Hut pizza.  AP was already aware of you but you just keep on digging yourself into a deeper hole.  The subconscious speaks way louder than you think, dude.  I never once mentioned the money and you brought it up.  Keep trying your funny money, and the police might be here next time.  (There’s no way 1 local man gets 4 separate $100s that get flagged by the counterfeit markers.)


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 30, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: Look in the pastry/sandwich display case; LOOK!!!!!
> What is in there is what we carry.
> You asked me about 3-4 items we NEVER carried/items that were dropped long ago but you stood right in FRONT of the display & couldn't get a f**king clue?!



You were probably supposed to check the *Entitled Pastry/Sandwich Display Case* !  It's specifically for the Elitists.... not for the rest of the commoners.  It's probably at the end of a long red carpet, lined w/ rose petals..... and the magnificent, opulent display case is hand-crafted by the tears of cherubs and ancient golden silkworms, and it only sparkles when the Elite are near.     

Silly, you !


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> You were probably supposed to check the *Entitled Pastry/Sandwich Display Case* !  It's specifically for the Elitists.... not for the rest of the commoners.  It's probably at the end of a long red carpet, lined w/ rose petals..... and the magnificent, opulent display case is hand-crafted by the tears of cherubs and ancient golden silkworms, and it only sparkles when the Elite are near.
> 
> Silly, you !


If you can’t find it look right next to where we hide stuff in the back


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 31, 2018)

TTOG: you are so sweet.
I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you find peace.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 31, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I NEVER hold my device in a way that implies a guest can or should touch it. I use it but never show the screen to a guest.


Had a guest try to grab one right after Christmas when I got caught walking through toys on my way to the back room.

She asked if we had something, and was so vague about it that it took forever find the item. She was weirdly bubbly and vivacious. When I confirmed we were in fact sold out of that item (via my mydevice) she literally reached toward it and said "that is so cool! Can I see it?!"

I said no. Flatly. Then showed her zero stock in every target. She thanked me... in a very bubbly and vivacious way ... and left. She's come in since. I always hear her before I see her.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: I really wish I could tell you to take your funny money and shove it where the sun doesn’t shine.  You’ve been a asshole to our Food Ave TM every time he calls our GSTL because your $100 bills you try to break by buying pizza get flagged by the marker we’re required to test anything $20 or larger with.   You yelled at him for not accepting a wet $100 bill because there wasn’t enough in the till to break it, claiming it was your only money and had fallen in a pool earlier (even if you hadn’t tried to use funny money before, I wouldn’t blame him for refusing to accept a soggy bill, and strongly suspect you dampened it so he couldn’t test the ink).  Then, you brought the pizza (which there’s no barcode on for the main registers to sell) over to my normal checklane, thinking you’d found a way around him.  I tried to tell you I couldn’t sell the pizza because there’s no barcode, and you flipped out and swore in front of at least 5 children, about how we just apparently can’t break hundreds and how it’s the third restaurant you’ve tried today with no luck before storming out leaving your pizza on the belt, which had to be thrown away because you can’t reshop Pizza Hut pizza.  AP was already aware of you but you just keep on digging yourself into a deeper hole.  The subconscious speaks way louder than you think, dude.  I never once mentioned the money and you brought it up.  Keep trying your funny money, and the police might be here next time.  (There’s no way 1 local man gets 4 separate $100s that get flagged by the counterfeit markers.)


You’d be surprised. Our local bank actually gave the gas station next door to it 3 banded packs of fake $20s, which the manager figured out IN the bank


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> You were probably supposed to check the *Entitled Pastry/Sandwich Display Case* !  It's specifically for the Elitists.... not for the rest of the commoners.  It's probably at the end of a long red carpet, lined w/ rose petals..... and the magnificent, opulent display case is hand-crafted by the tears of cherubs and ancient golden silkworms, and it only sparkles when the Elite are near.
> 
> Silly, you !


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! That’s supposed to be a secret


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 1, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! That’s supposed to be a secret



Just like the wonderful decline button.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 2, 2018)

TTOG: Throwing your return at me won't make me take it back when the return policy is expired.
You bought it 7 months ago. I know that for a fact. I'm not taking it back.
Sure I'll get the store manager.
Look, she told you the same thing.
Pout it out.
Not changing my mind after you threw it at me when you're the one that was irresponsible.

Seriously who keeps something for 7 months and then dicides "oh I never returned this 25$ item i'm going to go get my money back!"
This happens so much its unreal.
Manage your finances better.
Ffs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 2, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: Throwing your return at me won't make me take it back when the return policy is expired.
> You bought it 7 months ago. I know that for a fact. I'm not taking it back.
> Sure I'll get the store manager.
> Look, she told you ther same thing.
> ...


if someone threw something at me they'd be talking to AP before they even have time to turn around


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 2, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> if someone threw something at me they'd be talking to AP before they even have time to turn around


AP was off when this took place, unfortunately. They throw like a 2 year old though. It just landed on the counter and I smirked at them while I got the store manager to confirm what I had just told them.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 2, 2018)

Hot guy and his family shopping in shoes. I greet the father, actually didn't see his wife, girlfriend whatever, at first. I'm pushing and hot dad asks his son if he wants to go to the bathroom with daddy. His son says no and in my head I'm screaming, I'll go, take me please. Funny that's the first thought that came in my mind, lol.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 2, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Seriously who keeps something for 7 months and then dicides "oh I never returned this 25$ item i'm going to go get my money back!"
> This happens so much its unreal.
> Manage your finances better.
> Ffs.




I talked to a guest on the phone one time who wanted to do a price check for an item she had bought earlier and it turns out it was on sale. I guess they didn’t catch it so she ended up getting charged something like 8-9 cents more than what she should have. She told me she was going to leap in her car immediately and get her 8-9 pennies back. I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 2, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> I talked to a guest on the phone one time who wanted to do a price check for an item she had bought earlier and it turns out it was on sale. I guess they didn’t catch it so she ended up getting charged something like 8-9 cents more than what she should have. She told me she was going to leap in her car immediately and get her 8-9 pennies back. I couldn’t believe it.


Yeah I’ve had people wait in line at the service desk to price match 5 cents.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 2, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah I’ve had people wait in line at the service desk to price match 5 cents.


We get the ones who didn't get their 5 cent bag credit. I open the drawer and hand them a nickel.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 2, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We get the ones who didn't get their 5 cent bag credit. I open the drawer and hand them a nickel.



Five pennies would generate a tad more shame and embarrassment !


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 2, 2018)

Ttog 

Stop calling us


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 2, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> I talked to a guest on the phone one time who wanted to do a price check for an item she had bought earlier and it turns out it was on sale. I guess they didn’t catch it so she ended up getting charged something like 8-9 cents more than what she should have. She told me she was going to leap in her car immediately and get her 8-9 pennies back. I couldn’t believe it.


Of course they are. Every. Penny. Counts!
On the flip side I had a man call me "babe" and then say "surely you have four pennies laying around" when his total was like 10.14 or whatever.

I just stared at him. He got really uncomfortable, handed me a quarter, and told me to keep the change.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 2, 2018)

me: *attempts to help guest with simple issue at the checklanes* (Guest Service has a line 5 people deep right now and I can't backup over there because I'm watching SCO)
guest: "i'm just gonna go to Guest Services so someone who knows what they're doing can help me"
me: "i am actually a team trainer, i promise i know what i'm doing"
guest: "oh it says train*er* on your name tag!! hahaha I thought it said train*ee*!!" (because that makes sense)


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 2, 2018)

TTOG: please do not stare at my chest while patting my arm to thank me for helping you find an item.  You’re old enough to be my grandfather.  Gross!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 3, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: please do not stare at my chest while patting my arm to thank me for helping you find an item.  You’re old enough to be my grandfather.  Gross!


Nonononono do not touch me. No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 3, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> me: *attempts to help guest with simple issue at the checklanes* (Guest Service has a line 5 people deep right now and I can't backup over there because I'm watching SCO)
> guest: "i'm just gonna go to Guest Services so someone who knows what they're doing can help me"
> me: "i am actually a team trainer, i promise i know what i'm doing"
> guest: "oh it says train*er* on your name tag!! hahaha I thought it said train*ee*!!" (because that makes sense)


This is why I don’t want a trainer badge. I’m too young already I don’t need another reason for people to think I’m incompetent


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOG: when I pointed out the survey at the bottom of the receipt, I wasn't suggesting that you offer up your clearly priceless time to offer your opinion on a situation that is completely beyond my control, or, as you put it "fix our problems"... I was simply offering you the opportunity to make your voice heard.

Yea I get it, as you put it, "they don't pay you to fix our problems"... but they also don't pay me enough to care about yours, outside of telling you about the opportunity to take that survey.

Also the Express lane isn't a self check out. FYI. You can bitch about that on that survey too, while you're at it.
 If you take it.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 5, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Or pharmacy...
> “I’d like to refill my little white pill...” Half of their meds are “little white pills.”


I have one that's a little white pill.  Then there's my acid reflux that a yellow capsule shaped pill.  And my blood pressure meds that are a really little kinda beige colored pill.  Funny thing is that I never needed blood pressure medication UNTIL I started at Target.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 5, 2018)

Logo said:


> Excuse me, I told you that we do not carry that cereal please do not encroach on my personal space and touch my device to scroll up and down.
> So rude!!



I had that happen once. Guest snatched it out of my hands and they're not suppose to have our devices or ever touch them without our permission. If it ever happens again try to remind the guest that they are not allowed to handle store devices and it's a matter of Information Protection and Security. That's what my APTL told me after I told him someone literally snatched my MyDevice out of rage and looked herself.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 5, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We get the ones who didn't get their 5 cent bag credit. I open the drawer and hand them a nickel.


When I was working at Target all those years ago my husband would come to do the shopping.  The one time my supervisor in Market was up for backup and came to me later all upset because he had forgotten to give my husband the credit for his 5 bags.  My husband didn't even realize it and really wasn't that upset about the quarter.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I had that happen once. Guest snatched it out of my hands and they're not suppose to have our devices or ever touch them without our permission. If it ever happens again try to remind the guest that they are not allowed to handle store devices and it's a matter of Information Protection and Security. That's what my APTL told me after I told him someone literally snatched my MyDevice out of rage and looked herself.


Years ago, we had a former cop working q4 seasonal salesfloor.  On BF, a guest became impatient and reached for the walkie on her hip.  Yeah, that was stupid.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 5, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Years ago, we had a former cop working q4 seasonal salesfloor.  On BF, a guest became impatient and reached for the walkie on her hip.  Yeah, that was stupid.


You can’t stop in the middle of the story. What happened next?


----------



## calimero (Jun 5, 2018)

TTOG : 
WTF !!! LAZY ASS .. You ordered a bag of potato chips for drive up ... and drove up and had someone walk in the rain to put it in your car ... pathetic ...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2018)

Things should cost more, like with Shipt.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 5, 2018)

calimero said:


> TTOG :
> WTF !!! LAZY ASS .. You ordered a bag of potato chips for drive up ... and drove up and had someone walk in the rain to put it in your car ... pathetic ...



Asshat!  At least they had to wait a few hours for the order to be filled!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 5, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Things should cost more, like with Shipt.



Or have a minimum order of $15 or something like that.


----------



## goingto4 (Jun 5, 2018)

TTOG: Whistling at me to get my attention suddenly makes my walkie so loud I can't hear my surroundings


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 5, 2018)

Holy crap, that's obnoxious. For the first time I had a guest just start talking in items at me without getting my attention first or asking an actual question. I was working through the plastic lunch box component section, most of which was in the wrong spot so I was focused on fixing it and I hear "...lunch boxes and ice packs..." I look over and a woman was approaching me. I have no idea how long she was talking to me and I looked around for a second to make sure she was before "uhhhhh...on the other side of the store back in sporting goods..." I'll be damned if I'm going to walk you back there when you can't even do me the courtesy of an "excuse me" or "hello" or something to get my attention so I know you're talking to me, or even indicating it was an actual question.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 6, 2018)

To all guests: if you see me literally having a conversation on the walkie please stop talking to me. I can’t listen to you and them at the same time. Why doesn’t anyone have common sense anymore? This is a multiple-times-a-day, daily occurrence. And it’s usually the guest I’m helping that does it? Like someone will ask me, “can you get this item for me?” And I’ll call the department, tell them the DPCI and then when the person is telling me info like if we have it or not or whatever the guest will be like “yeah I really need it for this and that reason” and it’s like omfg I’m literally trying to get it for you, you hear someone responding to my question about it WHY are you talking over them??? 
Me trying to get them to take the hint: *fake laugh at guest* haha yeah *serious voice over walkie* hey can you repeat that please I didn’t catch that


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 6, 2018)

TTOG: do you really think yelling at me because we don’t have any pride stuff is going to do anything? I’m clearly the lowest level employee in this building (I was in self checkout) idk why you’re wasting your breath and my time


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 7, 2018)

TTOG or TT2G: table runners are not for blotting your brightly colored lipstick.  I’m not sure why you thought that was an acceptable thing to do.  Y’all are weird, gross, and inconsiderate.


----------



## RTCry (Jun 8, 2018)

TTOG: I will never answer to “Hey. Hey. Hey, lady!”


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 8, 2018)

TTOG: The paper towel dispensers in our bathrooms have never been motion-activated. So, there's nothing about them to fix. They work just fine.
No, I'm positive. Been working here since last year, and shopping here for 7. Uh, nope. There is no Food Avenue up front, that's a Starbucks-... no, you're not at xyz target, you're at abc target...
... no, you're definitely at abc target.
Are you by chance related to that old man that came in here last week irrationally angry about us "getting rid of our Xerox center!" ... when we've never had one? Because you seem like you'd probably hang out and talk about how much my generation sucks. You should look him up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 8, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: The paper towel dispensers in our bathrooms have never been motion-activated. So, there's nothing about them to fix. They work just fine.
> No, I'm positive. Been working here since last year, and shopping here for 7. Uh, nope. There is no Food Avenue up front, that's a Starbucks-... no, you're not at xyz target, you're at abc target...
> ... no, you're definitely at abc target.
> Are you by chance related to that old man that came in here last week irrationally angry about us "getting rid of our Xerox center!" ... when we've never had one? Because you seem like you'd probably hang out and talk about how much my generation sucks. You should look him up.


YESSSS!!!! Had to explain that to someone yesterday. She swore up and down that “they’ve always been motion activated.” No, no they haven’t. Not in the 3 years since we switched them out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 8, 2018)

To EVERY guest: please listen when I tell you where an item is. When I say “bottom shelf,” it means the shelf closest to the floor, NOT the one at eye level. Likewise, “directly below” means “go to the item(s) I told you and look DOWN,” not to the right or left of it. And “near the pole” means the part of the aisle where the HUGE “fire pole” (fire extinguishing material is attached and there are signs on it that state such) is located, not the opposite end. You’ll save yourself (and me) a lot of frustration by putting on your listening ears.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 8, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> YESSSS!!!! Had to explain that to someone yesterday. She swore up and down that “they’ve always been motion activated.” No, no they haven’t. Not in the 3 years since we switched them out.


Isn't your pet supplies in "this part" of the store?
"Oh. Ha. No. Its over here in "this part!"
"... wow when did that change?"
Well I mean I've been coming here for YEARS and it's always been this way sooooo...  "when was the last time you were here?'
"I don't know. Like ten years ago?"

*facepalm* sooooo not recently, then?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Isn't your pet supplies in "this part" of the store?
> "Oh. Ha. No. Its over here in "this part!"
> "... wow when did that change?"
> Well I mean I've been coming here for YEARS and it's always been this way sooooo...  "when was the last time you were here?'
> ...


“When did you move the q-tips? They’ve ALWAYS been right over here by pharmacy!” Ummm.....I’ve been here 5+ years and they haven’t been anywhere near here since I started....


----------



## tholmes (Jun 9, 2018)

To those parents: please stop putting your children in the merchandise!!! No, I don't particularly care if they're having fun playing in the suitcases, there are better ways to see if it's big enough without zipping a child inside...
Also, if you are going to do that, please don't just leave fifteen pieces of luggage across the entire aisle...


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 10, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> “When did you move the q-tips? They’ve ALWAYS been right over here by pharmacy!” Ummm.....I’ve been here 5+ years and they haven’t been anywhere near here since I started....


I think everyone just assumes all Targets are exactly the same. That has to be it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I think everyone just assumes all Targets are exactly the same. That has to be it.


obviously they're all the same and that's why we have to take back an invalid return because "the other target always does it"


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> obviously they're all the same and that's why we have to take back an invalid return because "the other target always does it"


There are a few targets in our district that are the absolute worst. We have a couple very, very close to us and the one constantly causes us issues like this. They take back everything and will override anything and they used to lie and tell guests that their system was down when the guest had a complicated target.com order and say [insert my store] should be able to return it for you today. All because they didn’t want to call target.com and get the receipt id and vcd. 

Of course my store hasn’t recently gotten a few internet complaints, so now we are supposed to stoop to that level of accepting everything, but we’re all still feeling every situation out and trying to use our best judgement.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 11, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> There are a few targets in our district that are the absolute worst. We have a couple very, very close to us and the one constantly causes us issues like this. They take back everything and will override anything and they used to lie and tell guests that their system was down when the guest had a complicated target.com order and say [insert my store] should be able to return it for you today. All because they didn’t want to call target.com and get the receipt id and vcd.
> 
> Of course my store hasn’t recently gotten a few internet complaints, so now we are supposed to stoop to that level of accepting everything, but we’re all still feeling every situation out and trying to use our best judgement.


we have a store like that to. but they haven't had any issues since a few months ago when I went off on them over the phone


----------



## liketheairport (Jun 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> obviously they're all the same and that's why we have to take back an invalid return because "the other target always does it"





I have a fun story.  This was a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, known as the service desk.

A gentleman was trying to return what he said was a baby shower gift.  I did standard operating procedure, no DPCI in the system.  I did everything I could to figure it out.  So, I called for my wonderful GSTL, who did the same thing I did, couldn't find said item, etc.  Gentleman finally admits that "Oh, yeah, the other Target refused to do it."  My GSTL very politely told him to excuse himself right out the door.  I mean, honestly, I always wonder why if the other Target wouldn't take it, why would this one?

Also, we were right up the road from another shopping outlet that would have, indeed, likely returned his money to him.  (And I don't know why he didn't know that.)


----------



## liketheairport (Jun 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah I’ve had people wait in line at the service desk to price match 5 cents.



I worked at a location that was known for the "coupon ladies".  These two guests would come through the line and have 4 inch binders, and pages upon pages of coupons.  And _*dear sweet jeebus *_do *NOT MISS ANY*.  They would get extremely huffy about 25 cents.  I would honestly want to say _*EVERY SINGLE TIME*_ that I had a quarter in my pocket, here's your quarter.


----------



## liketheairport (Jun 11, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> “When did you move the q-tips? They’ve ALWAYS been right over here by pharmacy!” Ummm.....I’ve been here 5+ years and they haven’t been anywhere near here since I started....



The Target closest to me is literally all the other Targets in the area, but swapped.  Most of the stores here have the doors with the softlines and service desk on the right.  The Target I'm usually at has the entrance and softlines to the left side.  It is kind of weird to walk into another Target.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 12, 2018)

TTOG: who walked in wearing a jacket with the hood over your head and sunglasses that you kept on the entire time you were in the store and bought the latest version of the iPad at the other target in town with a debit card and then tried to return it my store 5 hours later for cash (if I remember correctly I’m pretty sure it was over a thousand dollars) I’m so fucking glad my GSTLs backed me up when I just straight up said no. Like that never happens but this was just too sketch. The iPad was shrink wrapped like it had never been opened but something about the shrink wrap was... off. Like it was different than how apple products normally are. I suspected that she somehow has a shrink wrapping machine and did it herself if that’s even a thing lol. But yeah I’m glad that 4 separate employees weren’t having it and all told you if you want to do that go back to the store you bought it from. Nice huffing and puffing out the door <3


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 12, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG: who walked in wearing a jacket with the hood over your head and sunglasses that you kept on the entire time you were in the store and bought the latest version of the iPad at the other target in town with a debit card and then tried to return it my store 5 hours later for cash (if I remember correctly I’m pretty sure it was over a thousand dollars) I’m so fucking glad my GSTLs backed me up when I just straight up said no. Like that never happens but this was just too sketch. The iPad was shrink wrapped like it had never been opened but something about the shrink wrap was... off. Like it was different than how apple products normally are. I suspected that she somehow has a shrink wrapping machine and did it herself if that’s even a thing lol. But yeah I’m glad that 4 separate employees weren’t having it and all told you if you want to do that go back to the store you bought it from. Nice huffing and puffing out the door <3



There was definitely not an iPad in there lmao. At Walmart whenever I found an iPod with weird looking shrink wrap I'd cut it open and there would be a hunk of metal inside 100% of the time


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG: who walked in wearing a jacket with the hood over your head and sunglasses that you kept on the entire time you were in the store and bought the latest version of the iPad at the other target in town with a debit card and then tried to return it my store 5 hours later for cash (if I remember correctly I’m pretty sure it was over a thousand dollars) I’m so fucking glad my GSTLs backed me up when I just straight up said no. Like that never happens but this was just too sketch. The iPad was shrink wrapped like it had never been opened but something about the shrink wrap was... off. Like it was different than how apple products normally are. I suspected that she somehow has a shrink wrapping machine and did it herself if that’s even a thing lol. But yeah I’m glad that 4 separate employees weren’t having it and all told you if you want to do that go back to the store you bought it from. Nice huffing and puffing out the door <3


Yeah same day different store is always a no no.

Too easy to scam bc our POS is, well...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

TTOG: I don’t care if your sons party was yesterday. The gift was bought over 90 days ago. It’s not sold here anymore. That’s not my fault.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2018)

TTOG: you could CLEARLY hear the “3 pharmacy calls” and you still had the balls to ask me to ring out your (not even HBA) crap BEFORE I answered the phone? AND you cop an attitude with me when I told you we only ring out Target items with a prescription? Go fornicate with yourself!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 15, 2018)

TTOG: yes, you paid cash. You also paid with that merchandise return card.
"Well but I paid with cash, so, I should get cash back."

Nope. Sorry Barbara. Not how that works.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 15, 2018)

TTOG: I have to scan your ID, or you can't purchase that shitty cheap wine. Company policy.
You can threaten to take your business elsewhere all you want to; its not gonna hurt my sales any.
How old do you look? (Well you're acting like you're 6, so, that's my guess.) I don't really know. That's why I need your ID.
I don't make the rules, I just have to enforce them.
Yea, off is the general direction in which I wish you would fuck. Buy your wine while you're there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: yes, you paid cash. You also paid with that merchandise return card.
> "Well but I paid with cash, so, I should get cash back."
> 
> Nope. Sorry Barbara. Not how that works.


These people drive me INSANE.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: I have to scan your ID, or you can't purchase that shitty cheap wine. Company policy.
> You can threaten to take your business elsewhere all you want to; its not gonna hurt my sales any.
> How old do you look? (Well you're acting like you're 6, so, that's my guess.) I don't really know. That's why I need your ID.
> I don't make the rules, I just have to enforce them.
> Yea, off is the general direction in which I wish you would fuck. Buy your wine while you're there.


I love the people that are like YOU JUST LOST MY BUSINESS like ok Sharon see you next week


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I love the people that are like YOU JUST LOST MY BUSINESS like ok Sharon see you next week



Next time she does it I'm calling her bluff.

Edit: auto correct is a sexist.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> These people drive me INSANE.


Yup.
There's also "can't it all just go on my debit card?" ... when they paid with cash and a credit card.

Nope. Sorry Margaret. Manage your finances better.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah the whole “I know I paid on this card but I want it back on this card” makes no sense at all. Literally everyone and their mothers would be receipt shopping if that was the case


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2018)

Of course they want it on their debit card....because it's the same as CASH.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah the whole “I know I paid on this card but I want it back on this card” makes no sense at all. Literally everyone and their mothers would be receipt shopping if that was the case


“My card was compromised”

Sorry Judith that’s not my fault. Here’s a gift card have fun with it we both know you’re about to spend it


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 15, 2018)

I hate when people freak out about getting a gift card, you’re really telling me you have no groceries or anything at all you could buy here


----------



## NKG (Jun 15, 2018)

Returns $300 item paid with debit card. Can I get cash back? I'm not even sure this register has a enough cash but okay. Gets down to the ones $200... its gonna be a few minutes while I get more money...


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't think I've ever done a cash back when purchased on debit. I've had people ask, and I've told them the system won't allow me to refund in any way but the original payment or gift card.  Partly because the ones that do ask are in the high dollar value range and I'm suspicious.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 16, 2018)

TTReallyAnnoyingGroupOfPissyWomen: I know you thought I was stupid while ringing up your giant comforter that took up the majority of my belt, but all I was trying to do was move it so I could get to your other stuff. The fact that you completely ignored me when I said: "This is ready for you to take."  about 5 times and instead came back with "What? Am I supposed to do something with it??? What do you want me to do with it?"

Why yes, I'd like you to put it in your cart so I can finish your order..._I've only said it 4 times. _


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 16, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I don't think I've ever done a cash back when purchased on debit. I've had people ask, and I've told them the system won't allow me to refund in any way but the original payment or gift card.  Partly because the ones that do ask are in the high dollar value range and I'm suspicious.


Almost every single guest at my store wants cash back instead of back on the card


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 16, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: yes, you paid cash. You also paid with that merchandise return card.
> "Well but I paid with cash, so, I should get cash back."
> 
> Nope. Sorry Barbara. Not how that works.


Had a lady who paid around 85% merch cards and 15% credit card. She returned some coffee maker and it was all coming back as a merchandise card, but she wanted it all on her card. She threw a very large temper tantrum, took all of our names because she was going to “report us to a government agency for withholding her money,” and complained that her credit card bill was due. 

Sorry Susan. Target is not responsible for making sure your credit card is paid off.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 17, 2018)

TTOG: Next time you want to do two separate transactions make sure you LET ME KNOW.  I am not a mind reader, and not using a divider or at the very least having a space between your items does not let me know you want two separate transactions.  Do not tell me halfway through your cart full of groceries that half of those items were supposed to be a separate transaction.  Oh you're in a hurry and I'm taking too long?  Well then maybe next time don't be on your phone when you're checking out.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 17, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> Oh you're in a hurry and I'm taking too long?  Well then maybe next time don't be on your phone when you're checking out.


That's the part where I say to myself "Oh well" and slow down.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 17, 2018)

To most of the guests at the FR today:  You brought out your items, on the hangers, attempted to hang them right, and 80% of the time y'all succeeded and the other 20% I only needed to flip them around.  And most of you had 15+ items to boot.  You all have no idea how that bit of kindness made my day go from complete shitstorm to head above water.


----------



## JamieTM (Jun 18, 2018)

To that one guest, don’t ask my if the manager might cut you a deal if the clothing item is the last of its kind. He won’t, and using the excuse ‘because it’s expensive’ will give him even less reason to do so. In fact, he’d told a guest once, with a sweet smile, that he’d charge them more if he could.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 18, 2018)

JamieTM said:


> To that one guest, don’t ask my if the manager might cut you a deal if the clothing item is the last of its kind. He won’t, and using the excuse ‘because it’s expensive’ will give him even less reason to do so. In fact, he’d told a guest once, with a sweet smile, that he’d charge them more if he could.


Hate people like that smh. Had someone literally ask if I could give him a discount because it was the last one. No?


----------



## JamieTM (Jun 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Hate people like that smh. Had someone literally ask if I could give him a discount because it was the last one. No?



Exactly. Why would we discount an item when someone out there will pay full price for it? It’s obviously not collecting dust when all its other counterparts flew off the rack.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 18, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Next time you want to do two separate transactions make sure you LET ME KNOW.  I am not a mind reader, and not using a divider or at the very least having a space between your items does not let me know you want two separate transactions.  Do not tell me halfway through your cart full of groceries that half of those items were supposed to be a separate transaction.  Oh you're in a hurry and I'm taking too long?  Well then maybe next time don't be on your phone when you're checking out.


We had a team member from the back room up for backup.  These 2 women (I refuse to call them ladies)  jumped all over her because she didn't read their minds and separate their orders.  They even went and complained to the GSTL.  If we hadn't been so crazy busy I would have said something.  The man that was behind them in line just leaned over and told the TM " You did NOTHING wrong.".  Funny thing was she never came up for backup again and no one blamed her.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 18, 2018)

Ttog 

What part of my register is closed don't you understand!! It's 10:52, I have too do pick ups in Market and Seasonal, and you're begging me to ring your non electronic items at the boat. It's not some excuse I make up, it's actually closed and go away!!


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 18, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Ttog
> 
> What part of my register is closed don't you understand!! It's 10:52, I have too do pick ups in Market and Seasonal, and you're begging me to ring your non electronic items at the boat. It's not some excuse I make up, it's actually closed and go away!!


Well can’t you just open it again?!!! Ughhhh


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 18, 2018)

TTOG: My service button is not a toy for your kid to play with.  Do not glare at me when I take it away because your kid kept hitting the button.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 18, 2018)

TTOG looking for the "Beyond the Burger" meatless "burger" patties--glad I could help you find them, and you were right that they're pretty good. I'm not a vegetarian, and am generally suspicious of anything that tries to be meat but isn't, but these are the closest I've encountered to actual ground meat texture. They're kind of expensive, though, so will have to keep an eye out for sales or, better yet, the product in "raw" ground form to make into our own "burgers" but thanks for turning me onto a new tasty thing!


----------



## NKG (Jun 18, 2018)

TtoG-

We have to use shopping carts for abandon [ya' know the shit people return or leave around the store] you come up to me at GS and say that you will take my cart. Excuse me? I wasn't getting a cart for you and if I was I'd be with the rest of the carts handing them out to everyone. Thank you for feeling like your entitled to everything.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2018)

In that vein...
TTOG: No, you can't have my 3-tier; for one thing I'm using it.
Yes, you'd LOVE to use it to sort your groceries but it's not for YOUR use.
It even has a sign on it that says "for team member use ONLY" so no, you can't have it.
And yes, I'm keeping a grip on it until you leave because I don't trust you.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 18, 2018)

TTOG:  Considering that I don't work at a vet, I was sure that I would never answer the phone and be told "I need a lot of help.  My dog ate my daughter's swimsuit bottom."  You proved me wrong.  I'm glad the dog is fine, and having had a 16 year old daughter I'm sorry that you won't be able to replace it without her knowing what happened.


----------



## LearningTree (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOG: I really don't give a sh*t how badly you need just "1 item". It's past midnight and the store closed 1o minutes ago. Don't act surprised when I step in front of you and tell you to leave. You knew damn well the store was closed when you forced your way through the Exit stores. Thankfully I was standing right there and refused to let you in any further. Yes there are still cashiers present and yes there are still guests in line. They were here before we closed and my TMs need to clock out ASAP. I'm not getting my assed reamed for you when my TMs hit compliance/OT. When the clock strikes midnight, the wicked b*tch of the west comes out to play. My only goal is to get everyone out of the store and be on my merry way by 1am. Too f*cking bad for you, come back at 8a.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOTM: I placed an online order for pickup. It’s not my fault 9/10 items were actually OOS, so only 1 remained. Even when I apologized for that, you still had an attitude. Would you rather I just left the 1 item there and never picked it up?


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOG:  Yes, really, that item you tried to return is from Walmart.  No, it doesn't matter that your friend said they bought it at Spot.  "Time and Tru" is not a Spot brand.  No, I can't just "look up" the price, because it is *not an item we sell.*


----------



## calimero (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOG : a pack of hair ties for a drive up ??? WTF


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOG: You’re gross for using a set of hair brushes and then putting it back on the peg full of your hair and what I can only hope was hair product (as opposed to scalp buildup).  Have you ever heard of hygiene???


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 20, 2018)

TTOG: The store had just opened, quiet and not busy. We pass each other on the race track, we look at each other and I being a good tm say " good morning". I guess my super power is being invisible cause you said nothing. Don't be a dick!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 20, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: The store had just opened, quiet and not busy. We pass each other on the race track, we look at each other and I being a good tm say " good morning". I guess my super power is being invisible cause you said nothing. Don't be a dick!


Could be worse.  I told one guest hello, and she looked at me and said in a rude voice "Are you talking to me?!"  And yeah, that was the nicest part of our interaction.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 20, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Could be worse.  I told one guest hello, and she looked at me and said in a rude voice "Are you talking to me?!"




"Yeah, you gotta problem wit dat?" *squinty glare*

Not that I'd have the guts to do that, mind, but man would it be tempting.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 21, 2018)

Today I had nobody in my line so I was standing at the edge of my lane greeting people & asking if they were ready to checkout, I asked an older guy if he was ready and he goes “fucking obviously I’m walking over here with a cart aren’t I? God damn” I was like “okay I’m open on 8 if you’re ready!”  Like is it really hard to just say “yes”


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 21, 2018)

^ What a dick!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Today I had nobody in my line so I was standing at the edge of my lane greeting people & asking if they were ready to checkout, I asked an older guy if he was ready and he goes “fucking obviously I’m walking over here with a cart aren’t I? God damn” I was like “okay I’m open on 8 if you’re ready!”  Like is it really hard to just say “yes”


People like that have been on the bottom of the shit pile for so long that they take any opportunity to shit on someone else; unfortunately today it was you.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 21, 2018)

TTOG: you wouldn’t have known where to find the registry printers if I hadn’t shown you, or known how to look up the bridal (wedding, really, we don’t have separate bridal registries) registry for your niece, or learned how to send your registry to your phone as a back up while I tried to fix the damn registry printer for you.  The least you could have done was say thank you instead of bitching at me about it taking too long to fix (because I had to call CSC) and how if your golf tournament hadn’t been cancelled you would have been even more upset.  But, no, all you did was huff and puff, even though if you were on a tight schedule you shouldn’t have tried to go shopping, and shouldn’t have had your panties in a wad at all because the thing that was constraining your time was canceled!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 24, 2018)

TTOG: ...are you telling me you've lost your child? Because I am absolutely 100% helping someone else right now. Going and looking in the restroom for someone you know for a fact is in there isn't something I need to do to be able the to give MY guest exemplary service.

Ok, let me get my manager and call a code yellow.
No? Its not an emergency, no need for that? You're pretty sure he's in the men's restroom? Then call for him. Ffs Edith. He's your grandkid. I'm happy to help but if its not a code yellow then I'm going to finish with this guest.
If it's a code yellow I'll call it, the other guest will understand.

Oh. He's tugging at your pant leg, no thanks to me? You're welcome.

By the way. That other guest thinks you're rude.

To clarify before I post: the four year old kid wasn't lost. I initially thought he was, and was going to call the code yellow, but, turns out he doesn't like spending time with his grandma any more than I did.
He was just refusing to listen to grandma and come out of the men's restroom.
Because its perfectly logical to send a 4 year (he definitely wasn't old enough for grade school...) old into a multi-stall, public bathroom by themselves.
I was to go retrieve him.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2018)

TTOG: You walked up as a guest was setting her items on the counter to buy & announced "OK, I'm ready to order!"
I looked at the other guest; she shrugged & let you go ahead while you dithered because you were NOT ready to order.
No, I wasn't being very chatty because I can't understand how in the frickity-frackity smack-you-upside-the-head world you became a grown-ass woman with such poor manners to come in the 'exit' end & cut off a line of people.
Hope you choke on that pretzel & that's an UGLY blouse, too.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 24, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: & that's an UGLY blouse, too.



WOAH. Simma down naah.
No need to get aggressive.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 24, 2018)

TTOG. we can’t return your open air mattress. Sorry you didn’t see that online because you decided not to click the “see return exclusions” link. Yes, we obviously hid it to trick people. I’m devastated you’ll never shop here again. 

Honestly what I hated the most was how she looked back at us when she said that as she was walking away. Like she expected that comment to change everything, for us to react. Nice try.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOG. we can’t return your open air mattress. Sorry you didn’t see that online because you decided not to click the “see return exclusions” link. Yes, we obviously hid it to trick people. I’m devastated you’ll never shop here again.
> 
> Honestly what I hated the most was how she looked back at us when she said that as she was walking away. Like she expected that comment to change everything, for us to react. Nice try.


This one time when I worked at a big hotel for a huge chain as a front desk manager I had someone tell me "we use trip advisor, so we HOPE we have a good stay here because we know how powerful the internet can be!"

I laughed and said "that's great! And let my agent finish checking them in. Because fuck that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 24, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> This one time when I worked at a big hotel for a huge chain as a front desk manager I had someone tell me "we use trip advisor, so we HOPE we have a good stay here because we know how powerful the internet can be!"
> 
> I laughed and said "that's great! And let my agent finish checking them in. Because fuck that.


Yeah. Sorry Darlene but if you stop shopping here we're not gonna go out of business and my day may actually be more pleasant.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> we know how powerful the internet can be!


NOOOOOOOOOOO.......NOT THE INTERNET!!!!!!!
ANYTHING BUT THAT!!!!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 25, 2018)

TTOG: seriously, stop kissing things with your ugly lipstick colors.  One, it’s not cute, and two, y’all don’t know where that stuff has been.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 25, 2018)

Not only that, but it's gotta be hard to reach the mirror over those peg hooks. And ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 25, 2018)

TTOG: It had been a long ass day and I had been standing  on a hyperextended knee for 8 hours and was really just trying my very damndest to get through the end of the day. Add in the fact that it was Sunday and lines were already long as it was, so no I really didn't appreciate that you started pointing at me and talking smack about me to another TM while I was helping other guests. I saw you look over to other lanes about 4 times. 

If you're that impatient JUST GO TO ANOTHER LANE. I won't apologize for trying the very best I possibly can with all the nuttiness going on. 

Rant end. I hate people.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jun 25, 2018)

calimero said:


> TTOG : a pack of hair ties for a drive up ??? WTF


Could be worse. Had a lady order one pack of the mixed fruit snacks that are by the registers for Drive Up. You know, the ones that are like $1.00. Like, WTF, lady?


----------



## NKG (Jun 25, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> View attachment 5604 TTOG: seriously, stop kissing things with your ugly lipstick colors.  One, it’s not cute, and two, y’all don’t know where that stuff has been.



We have people smear cosmetics over everything in beauty. It takes me an hour to a clean it up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 25, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> Could be worse. Had a lady order one pack of the mixed fruit snacks that are by the registers for Drive Up. You know, the ones that are like $1.00. Like, WTF, lady?


I'd be that person.  I'm on the road going somewhere and I get a craving?  I could try to forget it and keep going and then spend whatever it was that needs my presence and attention totally distracted because of that damned craving taking up so much of my conscious thoughts.  Or I could decide to quickly grab it to end the craving, and then it takes forever to get to a decently close parking spot because people are just creeping along so slowly in backing in or out or they are just sitting there with a blinker on waiting for someone they think is leaving so they can get the spot, and deal with the pedestrians that always seem to space themselves out so there's a non-stop flow, take the time to lock the car and walk in and then have to either wait for the people with full shopping carts at every open lane or the 20 people in line for self-checkout, finally get my craving item and then walk back and get the car started and then wait on all those same stopped or slow as molasses cars while trying to leave the parking lot.  Or order that stupid candy that is distracting the hell out of me at a red light and then grab it quickly so my full attention is back to whatever it should be on.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> View attachment 5604 TTOG: seriously, stop kissing things with your ugly lipstick colors.  One, it’s not cute, and two, *y’all don’t know where that stuff has been.*


Taking a woman's drink order while her two boys were trying out the straws on the new tumblers I set out.
I said "Boys, you really don't know WHO has had their mouths on those straws."
When mom saw what they were doing she yanked them out of their hands, going on about how 'disgusting' that was.
Discovered later one of the little sh*ts had flattened the straw with his teeth.
Hope he got sick.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 25, 2018)

You may have gotten away with your ticket switches had an apparel tm not been backing up. . . However your attempt to speed your checkout resulted in you achieving nothing more than something for ap to look up. Enjoy your full priced tank tops


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 26, 2018)

TTOG: I fail to see how you not remembering to present a gift card is my fault. Actually, the card reader isn't supposed to prompt you to use any gift cards you have. Not everyone in the world is going to hold your hand and pat your back and tell you that you did a good job.

I can rectify this with a post-void and a "wrong payment"... well, yea, I need you to come to guest services for that. There's a line behind you and it'll be faster if you come with me. Well, since you're in that big of a hurry, you can come back when it's convenient- ok or just storm out.

Look both ways when crossing the street, please.

How the fuck is anyone supposed to know you have a gift card if you don't say something about it? Jfc. Yes allow me to just switch on my esp.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 26, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: I fail to see how you not remembering to present a gift card is my fault. Actually, the card reader isn't supposed to prompt you to use any gift cards you have. Not everyone in the world is going to hold your hand and pat your back and tell you that you did a good job.
> 
> I can rectify this with a post-void and a "wrong payment"... well, yea, I need you to come to guest services for that. There's a line behind you and it'll be faster if you come with me. Well, since you're in that big of a hurry, you can come back when it's convenient- ok or just storm out.
> 
> ...



I think that statement needs sarcasm font as well.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: I fail to see how you not remembering to present a gift card is my fault. Actually, the card reader isn't supposed to prompt you to use any gift cards you have. Not everyone in the world is going to hold your hand and pat your back and tell you that you did a good job.
> 
> I can rectify this with a post-void and a "wrong payment"... well, yea, I need you to come to guest services for that. There's a line behind you and it'll be faster if you come with me. Well, since you're in that big of a hurry, you can come back when it's convenient- ok or just storm out.
> 
> ...


Once had a guest upset because she didn’t understand how a credit card (in this case Redcard) works. I refunded her and said oh $30 is going back to your card. Literally everyone but her understands that means $30 credit is going to your account. She is like wait what how do I know how much I have to spend? I was like well it’s not like that you just get a bill at the end of the month. She then goes off on how the balance should be printed on the receipt.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Once had a guest upset because she didn’t understand how a credit card (in this case Redcard) works. I refunded her and said oh $30 is going back to your card. Literally everyone but her understands that means $30 credit is going to your account. She is like wait what how do I know how much I have to spend? I was like well it’s not like that you just get a bill at the end of the month. She then goes off on how the balance should be printed on the receipt.


Oh. My. God.

 

Is it in the air, or?


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 26, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> I think that statement needs sarcasm font as well.


Probably. The tone was more "there's no way you made it this far in life without being baby sat every step of the way, so here's a gentle reminder for you."

But my sarcasm, and normal voice have gotten so inter-mixed lately even i'm having trouble figuring out if I mean it or not.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Once had a guest upset because she didn’t understand how a credit card (in this case Redcard) works. I refunded her and said oh $30 is going back to your card. Literally everyone but her understands that means $30 credit is going to your account. She is like wait what how do I know how much I have to spend? I was like well it’s not like that you just get a bill at the end of the month. She then goes off on how the balance should be printed on the receipt.



How old was the guest?  These days it's not a biggie, but in the old days credit cards had hard limits.  If you had a $1k limit and your existing charges plus annual/monthly fees plus interest equaled $990 then an $11 fast food meal would decline.  Because interest and fees counted, it could get confusing fast about what was left before you hit your limit.  If the guest was my age or older and has stuck with the same cards with the older terms instead of shopping around, that would explain why the guest is so concerned about a ceiling.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 27, 2018)

TTOG: treating me like i'm an idiot when you don't even know what you're asking for is pathetic.

Also, I didn't really mean it when I said I was glad you got it figured out and to "have a good day".
I didn't really mean it at all.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 27, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOG: I fail to see how you not remembering to present a gift card is my fault. Actually, the card reader isn't supposed to prompt you to use any gift cards you have. Not everyone in the world is going to hold your hand and pat your back and tell you that you did a good job.
> 
> I can rectify this with a post-void and a "wrong payment"... well, yea, I need you to come to guest services for that. There's a line behind you and it'll be faster if you come with me. Well, since you're in that big of a hurry, you can come back when it's convenient- ok or just storm out.
> 
> ...


I agree with you but I was also trained to always ask if they have coupons or gift cards.  I do it maybe 75% of the time though.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 27, 2018)

"I was told to come over here because I don't have a PIN"
"What card were you trying to use?"
"My Redcard" -- It's the credit one.
"Okay so you're going to have to either call the number on the card or jump online and reset your PIN."
"But I never chose a PIN."
"When you applied for your Redcard you would have chosen a PIN."
"It didn't ask me for a PIN."
"Did you apply in store or online?  How long ago did you apply."
"In store, about a month ago."
"When you applied, you would have chosen a PIN.  It would have been the screen right before you signed."
"But I didn't have the card at the time."
"I know, you were applying for it at the time.  It would have asked you for a phone number, an email, social security number, and your license."
"Can't you just look it up?"
"I'm sorry Ma'am, we don't keep any information on our Redcards, it's for your security."
"Well then I probably won't use the card again because I don't like that."

The lady actually smiled at me when she said that last line.  Well then if you don't like the card, then don't use it.  It's not my fault you don't know how to remember your PIN, and you're too lazy to call the number on the card and reset it.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 27, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> "I was told to come over here because I don't have a PIN"
> "What card were you trying to use?"
> "My Redcard" -- It's the credit one.
> "Okay so you're going to have to either call the number on the card or jump online and reset your PIN."
> ...


I love it when people tell me they don't have a pin.  Lol okay, it's asking for shits n giggles then.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 27, 2018)

nooooo said:


> I love it when people tell me they don't have a pin.  Lol okay, it's asking for shits n giggles then.



When I was a cashier and the guests told me they didn't have a PIN, I always told them to use the numbers they use for their debit cards, usually it's the right one.  I also got in the habit of telling the guests that even though it's a credit card, they'll need to use that PIN every time they use the card in store.

Now that I'm service desk, I internally groan whenever someone comes up to me with a Redcard question.  My favorite was the guest who flipped out on me because I couldn't look up how much they owed on their bill.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 28, 2018)

I really wish cashiers would stop sending guests with red card issues to GS. We do not have some magic wand to fix their card. Just tell them to call the number on the back of the card because that is all we are going to do.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 28, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I really wish cashiers would stop sending guests with red card issues to GS. We do not have some magic wand to fix their card. Just tell them to call the number on the back of the card because that is all we are going to do.


Yes!  I stop someone dead in their tracks when they say "I'll just go to guest services." I tell them nope, they can't help you.  They have a register just like I do and cannot look anything up.


----------



## Switch23 (Jun 28, 2018)

TTOG: I hate you


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 28, 2018)

TTOG: your phone won’t work with a wireless charger because only the iPhone 8 and later are QI charging enabled.  You have an iPhone 7.  You would need to order an adapter that would plug into the lightning port to make that work with your phone.  No we don’t carry those adapters.  Sure, go ask the Mobile TL because you think I’m too young and too female to know what I’m talking about just because I didn’t answer the way you wanted.  Oh, the guy with 15+ years of experience with phones told you the same thing?  And you didn’t like hearing it from him either?  Piss off, lady.  Imagine that, I actually know what I’m talking about.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 29, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> My favorite was the guest who flipped out on me because I couldn't look up how much they owed on their bill.



This. Had so many angry people because I couldn't tell them that up at guest service. Had a couple of people just up and leave.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 29, 2018)

TTOG: Just because I didn't know whether we were out of stock of a particular food item or if we simply don't carry it at all is not a legitimate reason to be demanding a manager. You asked if we have it, a physical check showed we didn't, therefore you can't get it today from us, and it doesn't matter if it's a stocking issue or inventory issue. All this fuss over a $3 item??


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I really wish cashiers would stop sending guests with red card issues to GS. We do not have some magic wand to fix their card. Just tell them to call the number on the back of the card because that is all we are going to do.


“but the cashier told me that you can tell me why it’s not going through... and get it to work.” 
...ok well the cashier is wrong and has never worked guest service before!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 29, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> “but the cashier told me that you can tell me why it’s not going through... and get it to work.”
> ...ok well the cashier is wrong and has never worked guest service before!


I have the biggest eye-roll when I hear, "but the cashier said you could...."


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 29, 2018)

Have you gone to that particular cashier and told them that you can't do that?  That way, they don't say it to another guest in the future.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, that cashier needs educating if they really are saying it. Personally, though, I would talk to GSA/GSTL and let them have that conversation.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Have you gone to that particular cashier and told them that you can't do that?  That way, they don't say it to another guest in the future.





GoodyNN said:


> Yes, that cashier needs educating if they really are saying it. Personally, though, I would talk to GSA/GSTL and let them have that conversation.


Yeah I always find out who it was and let them know and same with Gstls/ Gsas, but certain people just don’t care and will send any guest to guest service just so they don’t have to deal with it. It’s hard to fix cashiers who just don’t care especially veteran cashiers.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 29, 2018)

TTOG: You ma'am, are a Godsend

Guest comes up to the counter with an online order to return.  Guest hands me the packing slip.  "I want you to read what's on that packing slip, and I want to see your reaction when I show you what I got."  Packing slip has a Brita pitcher, two water filter replacements, and a rug.  Guest hands me the box.  The box has sandwich bags, Kind bars, and two packs of snacks of some kind.  I look at the packing slip, look in the box, look at the name printed on the packing slip, then the name on the box.  Guest said she had the same reaction as me.  I process the items as wrong item when doing the return, have a TM bring up the two items we had in store, and place an order for the filter replacements we did not have via Mygo.  The guest could have been extremely upset about it considering it was a birthday gift, but she had a good laugh about it with me instead.  She was our highlight of the day.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 29, 2018)

TTOG: No,  we cannot put an item on hold if it's clearance. That's our store policy. You're never gonna be able to find it if I don't put it on hold? I just described exactly where it was located, with as much detail as I could.  No,  I'm not going to break the rules for you "just this once". What do you need my name for? Oh,  so you can beg me in a more manipulative way? "Please,  Sneakerfreak?" Yeah,  you know my name now. Doesn't change the fact that I don't know you from Adam. The answer is still no.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Have you gone to that particular cashier and told them that you can't do that?  That way, they don't say it to another guest in the future.


I will usually get the GSTL/GSA on the walkie and let them know what happened.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 30, 2018)

We had a guest in trying to return formula without a receipt/card.  Told him he would have to exchange his formula for more formula.  I and my GSTL explained this to him at least three different ways that no, he cannot get cash back for it, and our systems would not let us override it.  Guest ended up complimenting us and even asked when we worked.  Nice try dude, but flattery will not miraculously change our machines, and no, I am not telling you when I work (even if my schedule was set).  Besides, trying to come in and do your exchange with another TM will not get you anything other than what I am offering.

Told another of my TMs about it and they said they've explained the same thing to the guest several times before as well.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 30, 2018)

TTOG - formula rebate checks are considered a check and not a coupon. I can’t take checks at SCO. When I offered to suspend your transaction so we could finish it at GS I was being polite. I didn’t expect for you to bite my head off about us not having enough registers open and then bitch that you were in a rush and for me to just delete the formula from your transaction. I hope you meet more people like yourself - maybe it will help you see how nasty you are. 

And FYI - for me to suspend your transaction and pull it up at GS would have added maybe ONE minute to your time in the store. I was not going to send you to the end of the line but was going to fix it for you right then. Please don’t come thru the SCO next time.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 30, 2018)

At my store, we have a bunch of Lean Cousines and Stoufers that are street-dated for July 8th, so we can't sell them, stupid, right? 

Some guests have been trying to buy these new flavors that the morning team stocked each location of FULL, like 68 capacity locs. It seems like most guests have been understanding, but around 8:45pm last night after I thought I got everything off of the shelf, I get a call over walkie "Hey, TTGOz, can you come to check lane 20?" so I hauled ass up there in the form of a powerwalk, and this guest was just fucking blowing UP over not being able to buy this product.

She was irate, irrationally upset, and just going off on the GSTL and cashier. I have no idea what powered you to do that, or how bad your day was, not a single person deserved to be called ANY of those names just because you couldn't buy a few $2 brand new Lean Cousine products. If I were the un-lucky cashier, I would have shamed you. I can't believe the GSTL and Cashier just sat there in silence while you spouted off about the whole thing, I would have at least asked you to sit the fuck down because it's almost 9pm at night and you're in the store screaming over brand new Lean Cousines that got stocked but were unfortunately street-dated.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 30, 2018)

Why do you have product on the floor and accessible to guests if you can't sell it?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 30, 2018)

Because someone goofed up.

And ooh new flavors?


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 30, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Why do you have product on the floor and accessible to guests if you can't sell it?


A mistake. Bit annoying but not worthy of a full on tantrum. The most it’s worth is “oh darn, that sucks. Guess I’ll get something else.”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 30, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> A mistake. Bit annoying but not worthy of a full on tantrum. The most it’s worth is “oh darn, that sucks. Guess I’ll get something else.”


I'll even let fly a passive aggressive "well you guys should really double check the products before putting them up" because it is not fair to have stuff on the shelf you can't buy... but full on tantrum over lean cuisine is insane

in other news this explains why my stores frozen dinner aisle is all clearanced out and empty


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 30, 2018)

Ttog, I'm not gonna let you haggle me over the price of a repackaged TV, we're not a flea market. And I'm not gonna let you open the box either, and don't complain that I won't let you


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 30, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Why do you have product on the floor and accessible to guests if you can't sell it?


Because stupid Move puts street dated items in pulls for some reason.  myWorks knows street dates.  Move can clearly talk to myWork.  WHY do they come out in pulls?????  Not in a million years would I think to check fuckin' frozen food for a street date, either.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 30, 2018)

TTOG: your receipt expired six months ago.

I don't care how many kids you have, its not an excuse to miss the fact your receipt expired six months ago.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 30, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Yes, that cashier needs educating if they really are saying it. Personally, though, I would talk to GSA/GSTL and let them have that conversation.



I'd seriously walk over to that cashier and tell them, "hey, you told a guest that GS could do ABC but we can't because XYZ" I'm the front end trainer though, so I take my team's development pretty seriously and I want them to get better. The worst is when a cashier tells a guest that we will break large bills/make change at Guest Service. We are not a bank!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I'd seriously walk over to that cashier and tell them, "hey, you told a guest that GS could do ABC but we can't because XYZ" I'm the front end trainer though, so I take my team's development pretty seriously and I want them to get better. The worst is when a cashier tells a guest that we will break large bills/make change at Guest Service. We are not a bank!


This. Whenever possible I go over to the cashier. Obviously be nice about it bc they didn't do it on purpose they just didn't know


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 30, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This. Whenever possible I go over to the cashier. Obviously be nice about it bc they didn't do it on purpose they just didn't know



I trained most of them so they're pretty cool about it, I try and explain WHY we're not able to do something, so that next time a guest asks they will know exactly what to do and why they should do that. basically just the opposite of how I was trained lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I'd seriously walk over to that cashier and tell them, "hey, you told a guest that GS could do ABC but we can't because XYZ" I'm the front end trainer though, so I take my team's development pretty seriously and I want them to get better. The worst is when a cashier tells a guest that we will break large bills/make change at Guest Service. We are not a bank!


That's what a package of gum is for.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 30, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> That's what a package of gum is for.



if you buy something, I'll make your change how ever you want, but I'm not opening my drawer for free! I made change for some guy once and he had the audacity to tell me, "I only want CRISP bills"


----------



## LearningTree (Jun 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> if you buy something, I'll make your change how ever you want, but I'm not opening my drawer for free! I made change for some guy once and he had the audacity to tell me, "I only want CRISP bills"



I'm always highly suspicious of any bills over $20. I make guests buy something, even if it's just gum, so that there's a transaction that can be traced if there's an issue.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 30, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: You ma'am, are a Godsend
> 
> Guest comes up to the counter with an online order to return.  Guest hands me the packing slip.  "I want you to read what's on that packing slip, and I want to see your reaction when I show you what I got."  Packing slip has a Brita pitcher, two water filter replacements, and a rug.  Guest hands me the box.  The box has sandwich bags, Kind bars, and two packs of snacks of some kind.  I look at the packing slip, look in the box, look at the name printed on the packing slip, then the name on the box.  Guest said she had the same reaction as me.  I process the items as wrong item when doing the return, have a TM bring up the two items we had in store, and place an order for the filter replacements we did not have via Mygo.  The guest could have been extremely upset about it considering it was a birthday gift, but she had a good laugh about it with me instead.  She was our highlight of the day.


I had the same issue with a guest the other day. She ordered some food items and instead received some children's clothing. Luckily she had a good sense of humor about it all.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 1, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> if you buy something, I'll make your change how ever you want, but I'm not opening my drawer for free! I made change for some guy once and he had the audacity to tell me, "I only want CRISP bills"


Omg i get so many people that will literally hand their change back to me and go “I don’t want this it’s wrinkled.” Like are you freaking kidding me and I have to pull out like every $20 “is this one good enough?” “is this one good enough?” “is this one good enough?”


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 1, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I had the same issue with a guest the other day. She ordered some food items and instead received some children's clothing. Luckily she had a good sense of humor about it all.


The last person at my store who received the wrong items in her online order was at guest service for 45 minutes complaining about it.


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

TTOETL: First off that $15 is a long ways off. Second telling us its commission pay and demanding we sell to fit that expectation is laughable at best. Third. . .Im certain you dont understand how commission works. Fourth a 3k sales goal per person in 4hrs with everything completed requires a radioactive spider or a failed science experiment


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 2, 2018)

TTOG: sorry I had to be the first person to tell your large, 40-something year old ass "no"... but it doesn't change anything. The answer is no.

You can't go home, try the vacuum for a week, then return it if you're not happy. ESPECIALLY without a receipt and no form of payment.

If its been used, you have to go through the manufacturer.

Swearing at me won't change my mind.
Neither will you griping to everyone and their dog as you leave.

Bye.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 2, 2018)

TTOG: yes. She's Muslim. No, she's not a terrorist. Yes, I heard you.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 4, 2018)

To literally every guest ever: yes swimsuits are 20% off WITH CARTWHEEL stop “um the sign said”-ing me I know exactly what the sign said and the sign told you to find cartwheel in the target app


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 4, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> To literally every guest ever: yes swimsuits are 20% off WITH CARTWHEEL stop “um the sign said”-ing me I know exactly what the sign said and the sign told you to find cartwheel in the target app


We all know they only read part of the sign.  lol.  "I was supposed to get a giftcard."  When the sign says buy 3 and they have 1.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 4, 2018)

This is mostly a sco problem- guests who argue about a buy one get one free (or half off - whatever) promo when it clearly states it on the screen in front of them. 
Guest: “The second one is supposed to be free!”
Me: “Yes ma’am, that’s why us says ‘minus $3.99’ right here on the screen.”
Guest: “But it didn’t take it off!”
Me: “$3.99 plus $3.99 would come to almost $8. Your total is currently $3.99.”
Guest:”oh.”
Me in my head: “you have a expensive phone in your hand that has an amazing calculator function on it - try using it next time”


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 4, 2018)

TTOG: No, I cannot refund you cash for the Fitbit you're trying return with only a gift receipt...that was purchased yesterday...from a store 90 miles away.

No, I also do not believe that in that time period your wife called Guest Relations and was told she could go to any store and ask for the GSTL, then the LOD, then instruct them to look up the "daily override code" and type it in so they could give you cash.

By the way...I looked up your original receipt on insidePOS after you finally left. You paid with a Merch Card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> TTOG: No, I cannot refund you cash for the Fitbit you're trying return with only a gift receipt...that was purchased yesterday...from a store 90 miles away.
> 
> No, I also do not believe that in that time period your wife called Guest Relations and was told she could go to any store and ask for the GSTL, then the LOD, then instruct them to look up the "daily override code" and type it in so they could give you cash.
> 
> By the way...I looked up your original receipt on insidePOS after you finally left. You paid with a Merch Card.


I would’ve just lied and said oh we don’t have a daily override code, so idk who told you that. In accoradance with our posted return policy I have to give you a gift card back. Have a great day.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 4, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would’ve just lied and said oh we don’t have a daily override code, so idk who told you that. In accoradance with our posted return policy I have to give you a gift card back. Have a great day.



That's exactly what I said. Lol. He didn't believe me and asked to speak to the LOD. She told him the same thing. When that didn't get him to leave we called Refund Authorization (just to humor him) and they said no as well.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

Some guest complained to a GSTL about me not helping them last Wednesday.

I wasn't even working, let alone at the store on Wednesday so I have no clue who they think they saw.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 4, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> No, I also do not believe that in that time period your wife called Guest Relations and was told she could go to any store and ask for the GSTL, then the LOD, then instruct them to look up the "daily override code" and type it in so they could give you cash.



guest relations is fucking useless lmao. a guest called them on me over a $5 promo GiftCard that my GSTL was in the process of getting for her. guest relations called the store and I hung up on them.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

also technically they should know that it's called the EMERGENCY override code, for situations when it isn't feasible to call refund authorization.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> guest relations is fucking useless lmao. a guest called them on me over a $5 promo GiftCard that my GSTL was in the process of getting for her. guest relations called the store and I hung up on them.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> also technically they should know that it's called the EMERGENCY override code, for situations when it isn't feasible to call refund authorization.


All they do is send guests to the store


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Some guest complained to a GSTL about me not helping them last Wednesday.
> 
> I wasn't even working, let alone at the store on Wednesday so I have no clue who they think they saw.


I had someone leave a complaint comment on a survey using my name when I was on vacation. I just said, “how the heck did I _blatantly lie_ (direct quote) when I was over 1000 miles away?”


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 6, 2018)

TTOG: Is that how you greet every cashier when you come in? By saying "Do you know how to handle tax exempt orders? Because God help me I don't want someone that's clueless." 

I mean, yes, I can definitely  help you, but wow. Thank goodness you didn't get in a newbie cashier's line. That's an awful way to treat someone. How will they learn to do tax exempt orders if you aren't willing to work with them?

However, you did say you appreciated my service once we finished, so it was a bit of a silver lining, but please lighten up in the future


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 7, 2018)

Guests ask me all the time where I'm from.  I usually ask the guests if they want to take a guess, it's funny hearing where they think I'm from.  I get a lot of British, Australian, Southern, and New York/Jersey accents.  When they give up I tell them nope, I'm from right here.  My entire family's lived here my whole life, and I don't know where the accent comes from.

The guest who asked me today said that my accent reminded him of someone who was born in a different country but has lived here for many years that they start to lose it.  I always enjoy when guests ask me that because it's an interesting conversation starter.  Not to mention the guests tend to be surprised when I tell them I'm from my area.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 7, 2018)

Ttog:  When I tell you someone from mobile will be back @ 4, that means don’t come ask me at 345 if they’re in yet when you still see just me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 7, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> Guests ask me all the time where I'm from.  I usually ask the guests if they want to take a guess, it's funny hearing where they think I'm from.  I get a lot of British, Australian, Southern, and New York/Jersey accents.  When they give up I tell them nope, I'm from right here.  My entire family's lived here my whole life, and I don't know where the accent comes from.
> 
> The guest who asked me today said that my accent reminded him of someone who was born in a different country but has lived here for many years that they start to lose it.  I always enjoy when guests ask me that because it's an interesting conversation starter.  Not to mention the guests tend to be surprised when I tell them I'm from my area.


Did you have hearing problems as a small child?  I knew a guy with a British accent who told me that as a little kid he had poor hearing.  Not hearing words correctly when learning to talk made him talk in the manner of what he heard, which coincidentally sounded close to British.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 7, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Did you have hearing problems as a small child?  I knew a guy with a British accent who told me that as a little kid he had poor hearing.  Not hearing words correctly when learning to talk made him talk in the manner of what he heard, which coincidentally sounded close to British.



I actually did not.  However I was in Speech classes from Kindergarten to fourth grade and I still have trouble pronouncing my R's so that may be part of the issue


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 7, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> I actually did not.  However I was in Speech classes from Kindergarten to fourth grade and I still have trouble pronouncing my R's so that may be part of the issue


I had the exact same issue with R and S. Luckily S I solved because that was a definite lisp. But my R is weak and people ask if I’m not from where I’m from because of it.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I had the exact same issue with R and S. Luckily S I solved because that was a definite lisp. But my R is weak and people ask if I’m not from where I’m from because of it.



Yes exactly this!  We think it's because of the way my mouth formed that I cannot pronounce Rs correctly and thus my 'accent'

I was putting out some clearance items for the Bullseye Playground today and an older lady came up to me (I helped her earlier with her pictures) and asked me if all the items with the red dot on the label meant they were clearanced.  I told her no, that only the areas marked with the large yellow clearance sign were clearance, ergo the July 4th and the summer items.  About ten minutes later, she comes up to Guest Service to pay for her pictures, and I let her check out with me because she doesn't have a lot.  She has all One Spot in her hands, all new stuff that went out within the last three or so days.  As I'm ringing up the items, she asks if they're ringing up on clearance and I tell her that no, they're ringing up full price.  She says they were marked as clearance and I know for a fact they were not in with the clearance items because I was over there a good part of my day doing reshop, pulls, and zoning.  She found the items in their home location, marked with the red dot and that red dot means they're clearance, right?  Right?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 8, 2018)

mathprofmatt said:


> TTOG: No, I cannot refund you cash for the Fitbit you're trying return with only a gift receipt...that was purchased yesterday...from a store 90 miles away.
> 
> No, I also do not believe that in that time period your wife called Guest Relations and was told she could go to any store and ask for the GSTL, then the LOD, then instruct them to look up the "daily override code" and type it in so they could give you cash.
> 
> By the way...I looked up your original receipt on insidePOS after you finally left. You paid with a Merch Card.


This is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 8, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Some guest complained to a GSTL about me not helping them last Wednesday.
> 
> I wasn't even working, let alone at the store on Wednesday so I have no clue who they think they saw.



I've had that happen with an online order pick up. My GSTL said there was an issue with an order and my numbers were used to process the order. Um, it was not me who processed the order. Well, your numbers were used. Yes, my numbers were used because I was the one who logged into the MyDevice. Ohhhh.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 8, 2018)

TTOG: do. Not. Touch. Me. Ever. Again.
Do not call me gorgeous.
Do not get that close to me you creep I'M SHIFTING AWAY FOR A REASON.

Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2018)

TTOG:  Sweetheart, you really need to have a few sessions with a therapist before you develop BDD.  There is absolutely no way that you can wear a size 4 pants and Large size swimsuit bottoms are too small for you.  There is absolutely no way that an XL is the right size for you.  And when you say it's because you have a big butt, hate to tell you but your butt is so small a board can rest vertically from your back to the floor without your butt pushing it away.  I don't know what you were looking at in that fitting room, but it certainly wasn't a proper evaluation of how all those Medium and Large bottoms that you took in with you were actually fitting.  You say you've gained some weight but you didn't realize how much, I think that weight gain broke something in your brain.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOG:  Sweetheart, you really need to have a few sessions with a therapist before you develop BDD.  There is absolutely no way that you can wear a size 4 pants and Large size swimsuit bottoms are too small for you.  There is absolutely no way that an XL is the right size for you.  And when you say it's because you have a big butt, hate to tell you but your butt is so small a board can rest vertically from your back to the floor without your butt pushing it away.  I don't know what you were looking at in that fitting room, but it certainly wasn't a proper evaluation of how all those Medium and Large bottoms that you took in with you were actually fitting.  You say you've gained some weight but you didn't realize how much, I think that weight gain broke something in your brain.




Or somebody broke it for her.
I am consistently amazed at how cruel people can be to women about their weight, especially teens.
And other women can can be the worst of the lot.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 8, 2018)

BDD is very scary. I've known a few people who had/probably had it and it's so weird to hear "I'm fucking hideous!" from people who are 10 times better looking and in better shape than I am. Yikes fam.

On topic: TTOG, thanks for awareing me to the leaking batteries making a fizzing noise over in electronics before someone's kid rubbed acid into their eyeballs. Also big shout out to PMT for getting the acid pool cleaned up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Or somebody broke it for her.
> I am consistently amazed at how cruel people can be to women about their weight, especially teens.
> And other women can can be the worst of the lot.


There was nothing to attach cruelty to.  She was very slender.  Not skinny, not bones, but she was not lying when she said her pants size was a 4.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 9, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've had that happen with an online order pick up. My GSTL said there was an issue with an order and my numbers were used to process the order. Um, it was not me who processed the order. Well, your numbers were used. Yes, my numbers were used because I was the one who logged into the MyDevice. Ohhhh.



This is why I always tell my TMs to log out once they're done. You don't want someone making mistakes, doing shady things, or losing equipment when you're logged in.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 9, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> This is why I always tell my TMs to log out once they're done. You don't want someone making mistakes, doing shady things, or losing equipment when you're logged in.


There is no way we could be logging in and out of the MyDevice every time we needed to use it at the SD. When we are lucky to have two people at the desk and are really busy, we are often handing the MyDevice back and forth.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 9, 2018)

I don’t even know how to log out


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I don’t even know how to log out




Drop it on the floor from about five feet high.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I don’t even know how to log out


From my work or mygo hit the icon with the person head in the top, then hit log out


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 9, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> There is no way we could be logging in and out of the MyDevice every time we needed to use it at the SD. When we are lucky to have two people at the desk and are really busy, we are often handing the MyDevice back and forth.



Ditto for softlines.  That sucker floats around through everyone repeatedly until evening when there's only a couple of people working.



Leo47 said:


> I don’t even know how to log out



Upper left corner has a little drawing of a head.  Touching that brings up a screen where you can choose to log out.



commiecorvus said:


> Drop it on the floor from about five feet high.



I seriously doubt that will work, as I've dropped one from about four feet high (slipped out of my hands) 4 times.

Edit:  Commie, if you want to log out that way, remove the rubber cover first.  Four times, I can vouch that sucker isn't going to break if the cover is on.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I don’t even know how to log out



If you put it back in the charger it will auto log you out


----------



## SNS12345 (Jul 9, 2018)

TTOG I know that its fun to spell random inappropriate/sexual things with letters we sell, but spelling out a racial slur was taking it too far. Especially as someone who the slur was directed towards, you're the worst. 

PS. I'm glad we were out of E's so you couldn't get the satisfaction of spelling the whole word.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 9, 2018)

I haven't seen slurs, just swear words.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2018)

And Harambe.

And toddler "swear" words (fart, poop, etc).


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 9, 2018)

So far most people have spelled out swears and “noods” along with their names.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 9, 2018)

Our store doesn't even have those for the reasons we're all bringing up

For sure I'd be writing 'send help'


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 9, 2018)

Someone last year wrote out “suffer”.  Not sure if it was a guest or a team member.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 10, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Someone last year wrote out “suffer”.  Not sure if it was a guest or a team member.


I double-dog-dare someone to write out "corporate greed" and take a picture.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 10, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Our store doesn't even have those for the reasons we're all bringing up
> 
> For sure I'd be writing 'send help'




 

I delivered


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 10, 2018)

*deep breath*

TTOG: Sir, kind sir, our hours are posted. No, we will not open early. Not even for you. Not even for you to go in and get one thing. Because there's noone there to check you out. Actually, if I rubbed my brain cells together and made that spark in order to check you out, it would signal Capitan America and he would come and throat punch you into next week.
Actually, no, the guy with the keys isn't opening the door for you. He's opening it for me so I can go in and do everything I need to do in order to be guest-ready when the store opens.
Do not push past me to try to get inside. My LOD is twice your size.
We will be open in 30 minutes, just like he said. See you then I hope!
Edit: he didn't come back.

And you, ma'am. I don't give a flying fuck HOW BAD your grand-spawn wants that baseball card. It doesn't give me, or anyone else, the authority to go and dig through excel boxes to find something that isn't even pulling up as sold at this store. No, I'm not a lying, lazy, ignorant, little snot.
LET. GO. OF. MY. ELBOW.
Jfc did you really just tell me they switched your meds, so you're really sorry for acting irrationally? No, I don't understand what you mean. Switching gears and being sickeningly sweet and saying please and thank you (before I even get the chance to repeat myself) isn't going to change anything. Get your spoiled grand kid (whom couldn't even tell me how long the booster pack had been out), and go terrorize some other retail employee.

And finally ... you sir. You smell like entitlement, and cheap coffee. Back up. Why are you so upset?
... because I don't have enough cashiers, and you are in a HUGE hurry and shouldn't have to wait in line behind someone else? Instead of walk around and pretend to be important, I need to open a lane for you so you can leave before the second coming of Christ?
Boy I would, but look at that... lane 14 just emptied up, no wait time. Have a good day sir!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 10, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> View attachment 5758
> 
> I delivered


I love thee with a love, that is more than love.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 10, 2018)

Someone spelled ASS and CUNT with the letters and a guest complained to the LOD about it lmfao


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 10, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Someone spelled ASS and CUNT with the letters and a guest complained to the LOD about it lmfao


I found "bitch" the other day and put the letters back where they belong.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 10, 2018)

Prettyyyyyyy sure the culprits were the teenage boys that yelled "oh my p**sy!" And "my tits hurt" as they left.

Brb. Weeping for the next generation.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 11, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I found "bitch" the other day and* put the letters back where they belong*.



...... On my HRTL's desk.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 11, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Prettyyyyyyy sure the culprits were the teenage boys that yelled "oh my p**sy!" And "my tits hurt" as they left.



adorable


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 11, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> This is why I always tell my TMs to log out once they're done. You don't want someone making mistakes, doing shady things, or losing equipment when you're logged in.



This right here. I forgot to log off one day and a TL said my number came up on the report with backstocking a casepack into a waco. She knew it wasn’t me and reminded me to just remember to log off when I turn in my zebra.


----------



## LkdTGTB4wrknHERE (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, there!

To that one guest that left the Bikini Zone on C29 yesterday, thanks for the reminder.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 13, 2018)

LkdTGTB4wrknHERE said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> To that one guest that left the Bikini Zone on C29 yesterday, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


I must be misunderstanding something.  Someone left a bunch of bikinis in a hardlines area and you are happy about it?


----------



## LkdTGTB4wrknHERE (Jul 13, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> So far most people have spelled out swears and “noods” along with their names.


This is sad.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 13, 2018)

TTOG: I honestly don't give a sh*t if your shopping cart went missing. You haven't paid for any of it yet. Go shop for it again or go somewhere else. I'm not wasting resources to review footage to find out who took it. Life lesson: Don't leave your cart unattended.


----------



## LkdTGTB4wrknHERE (Jul 13, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I double-dog-dare someone to write out "corporate greed" and take a picture.


Thank you for sharing. Do you think Target as a corporation is greedy?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2018)

LkdTGTB4wrknHERE said:


> Thank you for sharing. Do you think Target as a corporation is greedy?


All corps are out to make money. So I wouldn’t call target greedy but at the end of the day they want to make money to stay in business


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 14, 2018)

LkdTGTB4wrknHERE said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> To that one guest that left the Bikini Zone on C29 yesterday, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


What does this mean? I feel like I’m missing half of the story.


----------



## Lilith (Jul 14, 2018)

This was my favorite thing. A guest comes out from the womens deodorant, body wash, and razors and saw this and just started laughing. She looked at me and said "Those mugs say oh shit" and started laughing as she walked to the registers. 
I asked my TM in B if he did it or saw it and he said "what? It wasn't like that a second ago." And started laughing too and he rearranged them. 
That guests reaction was by far the best I could expect. No complaints, just laughter .


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 14, 2018)

TTOG: No, you crank, I know exactly how to do a Shipt order, you however have no clue what you're doing. Do *not* snap at me. I explained that I had done everything I was supposed to and you still demanded that I call "Someone who knows how to do *Shift*." as you called it. On top of that, you were rude and impatient. If you actually knew what you were doing, everything would have gone a lot smoother.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lilith said:


> This was my favorite thing. A guest comes out from the womens deodorant, body wash, and razors and saw this and just started laughing. She looked at me and said "Those mugs say oh shit" and started laughing as she walked to the registers.
> I asked my TM in B if he did it or saw it and he said "what? It wasn't like that a second ago." And started laughing too and he rearranged them.
> That guests reaction was by far the best I could expect. No complaints, just laughter .


Seeing how the top shelf spells out "IHOP", maybe someone was expressing his opinion of the IHOB stunt they just did.  Or maybe not.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 14, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: No, you crank, I know exactly how to do a Shipt order, you however have no clue what you're doing. Do *not* snap at me. I explained that I had done everything I was supposed to and you still demanded that I call "Someone who knows how to do *Shift*." as you called it. On top of that, you were rude and impatient. If you actually knew what you were doing, everything would have gone a lot smoother.



Which has me wondering, since I haven't worked in a few days and haven't seen a shipt shopper in my store yet.... what DO we have to do that's different from any other guest?


----------



## Times Up (Jul 14, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Which has me wondering, since I haven't worked in a few days and haven't seen a shipt shopper in my store yet.... what DO we have to do that's different from any other guest?



It's a tax exempt sale and you need to type in the Shipt shopper's name and employee number.  Follow the prompts for a tax exempt sale.  There is a key for Shipt.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 14, 2018)

TTOG:  If you wanted to ask me where shoes were, perhaps shouting "SHOES!!!" through the cut through at me when I'm at the other end of the aisle wasn't the best way to do that, because (1) how would I know you were talking to me? and (2) I could barely hear you over the sound of the three-tier I was pushing.  Hopefully the hardliner you stopped to harass because I "ignored you" told you where the SHOES!!! were.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 15, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> It's a tax exempt sale and you need to type in the Shipt shopper's name and employee number.  Follow the prompts for a tax exempt sale.  There is a key for Shipt.


Danke schoen!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 15, 2018)

LkdTGTB4wrknHERE said:


> Thank you for sharing. Do you think Target as a corporation is greedy?



Lol


----------



## Amity (Jul 15, 2018)

TTOG: You are the worst. Target is not a daycare with free toys. Standing on the main track for an hour while talking to your wife while your kids played with all the toys whilst running around is unacceptable. Did you think it was cute while they continuously filled your cart with random toys? Cool. Did you buy any of it? No. I hope you stub your toe on a desk everyday for the rest of your life.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2018)

TTOG: You picked thru & opened every. single. pizza box asking "So which one is the freshest?" in your whiny voice.
I told you they all came out within minutes of each other but you didn't take a single one so I ended up tossing about six pizzas.
You then walked down to the drink cooler to grab a drink & then had the gall to ask when the next pizzas would be out.
I wanted to say "For you? A f**kin' hour" instead I lied just a bit & said 10 minutes.
You sighed & said "Oh, that's too long...."
Well, maybe you shouldn't have wasted about half my hot case food.
Idiot.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 15, 2018)

TTOG:  I misjudged you and I'm sorry.  You look like you are 16 and your father asked for help in finding work pants for your brand new job.  While I was talking with him, I saw that you were holding the legs of a pair of trousers still on the rack and they pulled off the hanger.  16 year old kid, I knew I was going to be picking that up off the floor.  And I was wrong, you rehung them.  Sloppy but hey, you did your best and you managed to get the barcode in the front.  That last bit, that attention to detail will take you far in life.  Good luck with the job.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 17, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> It's a tax exempt sale and you need to type in the Shipt shopper's name and employee number.  Follow the prompts for a tax exempt sale.  There is a key for Shipt.


And actually, Shipt now has a barcode that the cashier can scan, like Target Wallet, so there's no need to do the tax exempt option. You can just scan their barcode and the tax comes off immediately.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 17, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> And actually, Shipt now has a barcode that the cashier can scan, like Target Wallet, so there's no need to do the tax exempt option. You can just scan their barcode and the tax comes off immediately.



I've read about that in the Shipt paperwork,  but none of the Shipt folks have had that yet.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 17, 2018)

Why does the shipt visa not have a chip? They know target prefers chip


----------



## Yetive (Jul 17, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> I've read about that in the Shipt paperwork,  but none of the Shipt folks have had that yet.


Here, when it started, the barcodes weren't working, so we went to manually entering.  After it was working, the Shipt shoppers didn't want to use the barcodes.  We had to convince them it works.  They should have barcodes by now.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 17, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Here, when it started, the barcodes weren't working, so we went to manually entering.  After it was working, the Shipt shoppers didn't want to use the barcodes.  We had to convince them it works.  They should have barcodes by now.


Why can’t they go full on target wallet and also pay? That would be ideal


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 17, 2018)

The barcodes are in full effect in my area. Once they took hold, I'd say the majority of our Shipt shoppers have switched over.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 18, 2018)

TTOG: You came into my store dressed in your expensive clothes and tried to bully my team into giving you a full refund on your opened air mattress. I don't care that you "just opened this last night". I don't care that you bought it from another Target that didn't inform you of this policy. I don't care that you don't want to have to drive hours back to that other Target to have them fix it since it was their mistake (supposedly. I'm sure they told you and you just refused to believe it). I don't care that you just stopped in on your lunch break and wanted to deal with this quickly.

I hate people like you because you're all the same. You really expect me to believe that there's a defect with the air mattress and instead of getting another one you just don't want the air mattress anymore? Don't you still need an air mattress? Oh right you don't because you used it for the 1 night you needed and then decided you wanted your money back. Sorry (not sorry) we're not a rental service. Either take the exchange or go sell it on ebay. Either way you need to make up your mind before I do it for you. I've got a packed store and other guests that need my attention.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 20, 2018)

No, I don't know what time X other store closes. No, they aren't technically our neighbor. They're a quarter mile down the street and in a different shopping center. No, I don't give a rats ass what you think. And NO I am not going to "look it up" for you when you already have your phone in your hand and I'm trying to take care of an actual paying guest.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 20, 2018)

Quarter mile?  He could have walked there and look at the sign posted on the door in 5 minutes.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 20, 2018)

Pretty much, yep.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 20, 2018)

TTOG: I lost my number, can I have yours? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 20, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> So far most people have spelled out swears and “noods” along with their names.


Ours spell out “penis”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 20, 2018)

TTOG: look, I’m all for having fun with your kids, but seriously? Throwing a ball around a store where people are trying to shop? You hit 2 people with it! THEN, when it came into the pharmacy, you try and tell me I need to “lighten up & pull the huge stick out of my ass” because I told your teenage daughter I wouldn’t give it back and the store is NOT a playground? Once I pull the stick out, you can kiss my ass


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 22, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOG: look, I’m all for having fun with your kids, but seriously? Throwing a ball around a store where people are trying to shop? You hit 2 people with it! THEN, when it came into the pharmacy, you try and tell me I need to “lighten up & pull the huge stick out of my ass” because I told your teenage daughter I wouldn’t give it back and the store is NOT a playground? Once I pull the stick out, you can kiss my ass


I give the parents a chance to parent their kids in the store when I see their kids doing something they shouldn't. If they don't, I will speak up. No, please stop throwing the ball in the store.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 22, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I give the parents a chance to parent their kids in the store when I see their kids doing something they shouldn't. If they don't, I will speak up. No, please stop throwing the ball in the store.


I ask myself "Are they going to damage something?  Is what they are doing going to hurt them or someone else?"  If the answer to both is no, I don't care how annoying they are or how rowdy they are.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 23, 2018)

TTOG: No you can't use my only SBX outlet to charge your laptop. Why? Because you have it sitting on a chair blocking my fire exit! That's why! If you want to camp and sip then go to the SBX literally 1 block down the road.


----------



## NKG (Jul 24, 2018)

New team members-ugh

I get its extremely hard to learn a new language. It's just how things are. I usually let it go the 1st month because it's part of the learning process.

Literally yesterday it was

FRTM"Customer Service you have a call"

Me " ok I'll pick it up for *Guest Service*"

FRTM " customer service you have a call"

GSA" Hold on I'll get that *Guest Service *call"

FRTM " customer service you have a call"
LOD " Guest Service can you pick up your call. FR go channel 3. "

Rest of day it was fine then today. .


"Customer needs assistance in kitchen ware"


Reeeeeee


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 24, 2018)

So I guess the new operator doesn't know how to set off the call buttons on the phone, either.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 24, 2018)

TTOG(s):. 11:10 is not the time to debate with each other whether or not your respective sons will like the clearance jeans or not.  Do Not give me stink eye when I try to pick them up off the belt to scan them.  We are freaking closed!  Do not ask me to look up any cartwheel deals for you either.  It's your job to find your discounts.  I am sure the people patiently waiting behind you agree with me.  And no, those shoes are not on clearance, they have no clearance sticker, and ring up at full price.  Don't get attitude with me, I don't give a crap if you purchase them or not as I don't get a commission.  Just go home!  Actually, I don't care where you go, just. get. out.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 26, 2018)

TTOG: You opened the ad and flipped to a page with a Room Essentials white three shelved bookcase on it, pointed to it and said I'm looking for this.  So I go to give you a location on where you can find it in store, and you said you already looked there and didn't find it.  I have a team member pull one.  You interrupt and say you wanted two.  Okay, we'll need two of them then.  You don't ask about the color I'm having the team member bring up until the both of us are finished confirming we have the right item and my hardlines team member is on the way up to GS.  You then decide to ask what color it is and I say it's white and you give me an attitude about how you wanted the espresso one.  Sorry ma'am, I left my mind-reading device at home.


----------



## Lilith (Jul 26, 2018)

NKG said:


> New team members-ugh
> 
> I get its extremely hard to learn a new language. It's just how things are. I usually let it go the 1st month because it's part of the learning process.
> 
> ...



Do we work in the same store? I literally had the same issue yesterday. We have a new FRTM and she kept calling out phone calls saying customer. I wanted to correct her, but I don't think anyone did.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2018)

When our FR person did that I just kept emphasizing guest 

I got that call for GUEST service

And after 2-3 times she got it


----------



## RhettB (Jul 27, 2018)

I ignored my FR once.  Until she said 3rd request for a call.   Told her we don't have customers.  What line is the guest call on?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 27, 2018)

RhettB said:


> I ignored my FR once.  Until she said 3rd request for a call.   Told her we don't have customers.  What line is the guest call on?


That is an asshole move.  That is downright rude to the guest on the phone waiting for assistance.  And it's rude to the FRO because she has to endure the wrath of an increasingly angry guest, and I promise you that everyone in the planet gets angry when placed on hold repeatedly with no resolution.

Your damn job is to help guests.  Refusing to help a guest because of a single word is not doing your job.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> That is an asshole move.  That is downright rude to the guest on the phone waiting for assistance.  And it's rude to the FRO because she has to endure the wrath of an increasingly angry guest, and I promise you that everyone in the planet gets angry when placed on hold repeatedly with no resolution.
> 
> Your damn job is to help guests.  Refusing to help a guest because of a single word is not doing your job.



The guest I was with in the store was and will always be the first priority.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 27, 2018)

RhettB said:


> The guest I was with in the store was and will always be the first priority.


And you couldn't take 5 freaking seconds to say that, so that the guest on the phone knows why there's a wait?  And your previous post did not say you were with a guest, it said you ignored the FRO, which is also ignoring the guest on the phone.  And helping that guest on that phone is your job, not ignoring the guest out of spite because someone new doesn't know all the internal verbage.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 27, 2018)

RhettB said:


> The guest I was with in the store was and will always be the first priority.


Agreed, but there was no indication that you were with a guest in your prior statement. I read it as you ignoring FR/Op simply because she misidentified the caller, and I believe Tessa did the same.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

TTOG: I don't understand why people like you come in the store... You asked for my help finding an outfit and expected me to follow you around while you shopped, but the only thing you could seem to say was: "Who would wear this?" "Do they expect people to buy this?" "Why is Target selling this? This is ugly." About. Every. Single. Article. Of. Clothing. I directed you to.
 I spent five minutes looking up a particular dress you wanted online, only for you to decide you didn't want it anymore after I found it. Then I spent another few minutes looking up size charts in different brands because you said you didn't know your size but "don't have time to try anything on." Bitch... Did you consider that _I don't _have time for all these pointless tasks you're giving me when you clearly don't want to buy a single thing here? We're underpaid and understaffed as it is,  no one has time to be your personal assistant, and there are other guests in the store who actually need my help. If you don't like the clothes here, stop wasting my time and go shop somewhere else.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 28, 2018)

Ttog: so I actually kinda like that you're carefully curating your gift basket. And I'm sure the recipient will like it. But please, don't block my lane in the process, especially when I'm the only human cashier.....


----------



## WonderKart (Jul 28, 2018)

TTOG: you’re getting $10 back on a gift card and the rest back on your card because you used a gift card. It doesn’t matter if you spent over $100 and you want it all back on your card. It doesn’t work that way hun.


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2018)

TtoG-

" can you tell me where you keep your square things for washing dishes in the sink?"

Are you looking for a plastic container...

"You know its square and washes dishes like a sponge"

So your looking for a sponge?

"Yes a sponge"

WTFH didn't you just say_ "where's the sponges?" _I'm not stupid...


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 30, 2018)

TTOGs: stop leaving your junk in our parking lot. This time was kind of a doozy, though. A three foot section of tree trunk, at least 16" diameter.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 30, 2018)

NKG said:


> New team members-ugh
> 
> I get its extremely hard to learn a new language. It's just how things are. I usually let it go the 1st month because it's part of the learning process.
> 
> ...



We use both terms where I work. Customer/Guest.... Same thing.


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2018)

ThreeCreeks said:


> We use both terms where I work. Customer/Guest.... Same thing.



Doubt your leadership freely uses customer


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 30, 2018)

NKG said:


> Doubt your leadership freely uses customer



They do. Everyone uses both interchangeably. Including our managers and ETLs. It’s retail, not reform school.


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2018)

ThreeCreeks said:


> They do. Everyone uses both interchangeably. Including our managers and ETLs. It’s retail, not reform school.



Doubt it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2018)

ThreeCreeks said:


> They do. Everyone uses both interchangeably. Including our managers and ETLs. It’s retail, not reform school.



I had the shit corrected out of me for using customer to a point of rudeness, where the ETL would break into conversations I was having with TMs to correct me 
So while this may be like that at your store, yours is one in a thousand.


----------



## LkdTGTB4wrknHERE (Aug 1, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> What does this mean? I feel like I’m missing half of the story.[/QUOTE
> I'm sorry this is not clear. It may not ever be clear. The take away is that it was a great reminder for me. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LkdTGTB4wrknHERE (Aug 1, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> ...... On my HRTL's desk.


 I am laughing so hard at this, but I also feel very sorry for your team. I hope it works out. It has to kick rocks to have a bitch for an HRTL.


----------



## goingto4 (Aug 2, 2018)

TTOG: No, I won't order the team member out of the team member bathroom so you can use it. You could've used the time you spent demanding I tell them to get out to walk to the front of the store if you really had to go.


----------



## RhettB (Aug 2, 2018)

So this guest today was needing help in boys, so I stopped and helped her.  She was looking for all white briefs.  Apparently after the latest VMG or before, we only have multi colored.  I found those, but she wanted fruit of the loom only, and all white.  I reccomend cat & jack colors/patterns assuming a younger boy.  She said he's 12 and in middle school, cartoon patterns won't work.   I'm thinking...  all white briefs on your middle schooler probably won't be a good thing for him either if you are worried about drawing attention to themselves... so I suggested boxer briefs, but she couldn't be convinced..

I tried.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 2, 2018)

To those kids: thanks for talking your moms into buying you all those Minecraft lunchboxes and bottles so I didn’t have to push ‘em after all lol


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 3, 2018)

TTOG: No, I will not let you cut in front of me and my TMs waiting in line to use the bathroom. My bladder does not care that you're a guest. It's not going to wait for anyone. You're free to go to the other stores nearby or go home. We have to stay. Bye.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2018)

*Just FYI - I will be creating a new thread for you guys soon. This one has zoomed past 400 Pages, and is utilizing considerable server resources. Once completed, it shall remain accessible, but it will not be open to new posts.*

Carry On!  
- HardlinesFour


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 3, 2018)

The Walmart across the street is closing on August 11, and they’ve been closing at 7pm the past week. The influx of guests is making me want to scream 

By the way, long time no talk. Been a while since I logged on. The new design is snazzy.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> By the way, long time no talk. Been a while since I logged on. The new design is snazzy.


Nope, it's not.  Before anyone walking by as I checked the site on my break saw nothing eye-catching.  Now it has all that bright, bright red that make people instinctively look.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2018)

HardlinesFour said:


> *Just FYI - I will be creating a new thread for you guys soon. This one has zoomed past 400 Pages, and is utilizing considerable server resources. Once completed, it shall remain accessible, but it will not be open to new posts.*
> 
> Carry On!
> - HardlinesFour


"She's dead, Jim."
"Carrion."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2018)

And it looks like the last post goes to @redeye58. Come join us in the new thread!  

To That One Guest - II - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/to-that-one-guest-ii.19697/


----------

